# Shea Growth And Retention Regimen 2018



## Chicoro

Welcome everyone!!!! ​
This is the Shea Growth and Retention Regimen 2018 thread. Come on in! If you are using pure shea butter, a shea butter mix or shea butter with ayurvedic oils and powders or any other mix, you are probably going to get some great results!

Just come by and let us know how things are going for you. I will not be moderating this thread and there aren't any rules, except three: I would ask that we be kind, patient and supportive of one another.

I'm excited! Let's go!​~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...-butt-length-hair-3c-4a.742331/#post-20654287

(October 12th, 2014: @ThatJerseyGirl )

_"I know I have said this before, but I will say it again.
Shea butter seems to be the common denominator in hair growth. I can't think of this woman's name, I think Sera or something, but she used shea butter and so does Naptural85 and countless others."

*"We should have a sheagrowth challenge with recipes, etc. just a suggestion."*


"You know what I've noticed? All 4 naturals who have long thick healthy hair such as Sera, JazB, Naptural85, Africa Export, etc all have in common in terms of growth?
*drum roll*
SHEA BUTTER MIXES.  
Im totally convinced that Shea Butter has A lot to do with growth."
*(from 2013)*_​~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
THREAD SUMMARY is this POST #1

*90% of What Happened in this 5,000 Post Thread is 
Highlighted and Referenced in 
this post: Post # 1!
This Post
Is A
Great 
Summary of the Entire 5,000 Post Thread!*​~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Edited Jan. 11th, 2018 to add:*

*The Award: 7 Pounds in a Gallon Pail of Golden Glory!*

​*Shea-Made Hair Unicorns 2018 Hall of Fame*

@caribeandiva -  Dec 2017 to Jan 2018 ~ 1 inch of retained hair
@lalla - January 20th, 2018 ~ New avatar '*outted' *her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. (Snatched waist-extra points)
@ElevatedEnergy - January 10th, 2018~ Post # 2201 *'outted' *her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. (16 year old body after 4 babies-extra points)
@AbsyBlvd -February 24th, 2018~ Elegant Shea Made Updo identified her as a Shea-made unicorn.~ Post # 2543 *'outted*' her as a Shea-made hair unicorn.
@sgold04  - March 6th, 2018 ~ Post #2794 *'outted'* her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. Her colored hair is long, healthy and full.
@ArrrBeee - March 16th, 2018 ~ Post #2990 *'outted' *her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. She has made a tremendous shift as it relates to caring for her hair. She totally changed the way she thinks about and how she treats her precious afro-textured hair.
@tapioca_pudding - March 20th, 2018~ Post #3133 '*outted'* her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. She had the fattest, juiciest braids you ever did want to see.
@Chicoro - March 22nd, 2018 ~ Post #3215 *'outted'* her as  Shea-made hair unicorn. Actually, it was @FadingDelilah who outted her.
@Daina -April 4th, 2018 ~ Post 2130 in the TBL Thread *'outted'* her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. She went from mid back to waist length in  3 months, using shea butter, AND has almost eliminated single strand knots.
@NCHairDiva - April 16th , 2018 ~ Post #3659* 'outted' *her as Shea-made hair unicorn. Gorgeous, silky shine from root to tip!
@guyaneseyankee - April 16th, 2018 ~ Post #3641 *'outted'* her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. Juicy, thick, scrumptious Shea slathered hair!
@kupenda -April 24th, 2018~ Post #3654 *'outted*' her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. Pretty, coily twists in a picture.
@CurlyWhoCrux  -April 24th, 2018~ Post #3665 *'outted*' her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. Long, thick shed-slathered braids that can't fit into the picture frame.
@Sosoothing -April 24th, 2018~ Post #3690 *'outted*' her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. Great progress and growth shown on her long, pretty, stretched hair, coily twists in a picture.
@SunySydeofLyfe - November 14th, 2018~ Post #4891 *'outted' *her as  a Shea-made hair unicorn. Gorgeous, curls created on the ends of her lovely hair by the butter.
@sunflora - November 14th, 2018 ~ Post # 4884 *'outted'* her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. Beautiful, thick crown braids, that just get thicker.
@SunkissedLife -November 18th, 2018 ~ Posts #4755 and #4950 *'outted' *her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. Stunning color on silky, beautiful hair.


_*Shea Made Hair Unicorn 2018 Hall of Fame of Mixtresses (Added April 23,2018)*_
@IDareT'sHair recognized on April 23rd for all her incredible mixes and combinations.
@ThatJerseyGirl recognized on April 23rd for sharing photos of her Ayuverdic Shea Mixes. (Post # 642 with photos)


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!!!*​
*Edited Jan. 29th, 2018 to add:
Shea-Made Hair Unicorns 2018 Hall of Fame Extravaganza! *







Don't Miss This Once in a Life Time Event!

*When:* December 31st, 2018

*Where: *On YOUR Head

*Entry Fee*: 8 ounce Pot of Unrefined 100% Natural Shea Butter**

What:* *Shea-Made Hair Unicorns 2018 Hall of Fame Extravaganza!*
*All Shea-Made Hair Unicorns of 2018 Get in Free! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Shea Butter 'Discoveries' We Have Made (Recapitulation): Added Feb 24, 2018*

*Shea butter can be unrefined or refined. *We strongly recommend to use unrefined Shea butter that YOU mix up yourself. Or, if you are not into that Mixtress Life, use products from Cottage Industries like small companies and Etsy made products which are more likely to contain a higher percentage of unrefined Shea butter.
*Shea butter can be gold or beige. *The gold butter is mixed with a plant. The beige color does not have the plant or root added. Beware, some butters have been artificially colored.
*Shea butter gets its yellow color from the *_*Borututu Root,*_* in Ghana.* It is gives the Shea butter a naturally colored, bright yellow appearance. The Borututu Root has  some antioxidant power.
*Shea butter can be Western or Eastern.* Shea Nilotica (East African- Oil is more prized, butter is softer and is sub-species of the Shea butter tree.) Most of us can easily get, use and have seen great results with the Western Shea butter.
*Shea butter helps shed hairs slide out. *Shea butter lubricates the hair so that that shed hair can be removed easily with finger detangling.
*Shea butter clumps hair and minimizes frizz and tangles. *Shea butter has gummy components that seem to clump the hair together. This is great if you don't use a comb or brush and rely on your fingers to detangle your hair. This keeps the hair stabilized and detangled. Tangles are almost completely eradicated.
*Shea butter helps protect hair ends. *Shea butter can be a go to product if you have an "Ends Routine" for your hair. If your ends are always dry, Shea butter can add extra lubrication and hold in moisture. It may be just what the ends of your hair need.
*Shea butter strengthens finger nails*. It fortifies the nail bed and may prevent nails from splitting. This benefit extends to hair, too. Shea strengthens and fortifies the hair strands.
*Shea butter blends with a greater percentage of Shea absorb better.* Your Shea butter blend may absorb faster and be less greasy if you use more Shea butter and add fewer oils to the blend. Ideally, 100% natural Shea butter by itself, on her own, may absorb better than Shea blended with any other oils and/or butters.
*Shea butter - Creamy Mix. *If you want a more creamy result, you may want to use a blender to mix your Shea butter blend.
*Shea butter- Fluffy Mix. *If you want a more fluffy result, you may want to use egg beater/whipping utensils.
*Shea butter and mineral oil may dull and coat hair. *Shea butter does not seem to mix well with products that have mineral oil in them. This may leave the hair coated with a gray cast and dull. It is suggested that no mineral oil based products be placed into your Shea butter mix.
*Shea butter may need to be melted to remove graininess.* If you find that your Shea butter mix is grainy, melt it down completely to a liquid. Do not cook it! Use a double boiler method. Then, refreeze the butter until it is hard. Then, blend again. The graininess should be mostly gone, if not totally gone.
*Shea butter mixes well with hair conditioners. *You can add Shea butter to any conditioner to turn it into a deeply moisturizing and lubricating product.
*Shea butter mixes well with Ayuverdic Powders.* Shea butter absorbs and captures the color of powders such as amla, brahmi, etc. Not only are the powders absorbed in the mixes, there is no graininess. These mixes are great for deep conditioning treatments.
*Shea butter sources like Cleopatra's Choice may be a reliable choice.* They have small and bulk sizes that can be ordered and the quality of Shea butter and their services have been good thus far. Here is the link: https://www.cleopatraschoice.com/ooa-0043.html
*Shea butter sources like Three CayG may be a reliable choice. *They have high quality Shea butter.  Here is the link: http://www.3cayg.com/sheabutter
*Shea butter works great on heat straightened hair, too.* You can even use Shea butter on your straightened hair styles. Just don't be too heavy handed with the product.
*Shea butter may work better with damp hair and skin.* Shea butter may  spread better and hold in more moisture when the substrate (hair or skin) is damp.
*Shea butter should have a nutty, earthy smell.* If your Shea butter smells 'funky' or there is a 'stench', it is very likely that your Shea butter was made with fermented or rotten Shea nuts.
*Shea butter may darken the hair. *Although Shea butter does not turn gray hair black, it can darken the hair in general.  It makes the natural, hair color richer, darker along with creating super moisturized hair.
*Shea butter residue can plug your pipes.* Be sure to clean your sink and pipes weekly with a mild de-clogging product. Don't wait until you have a clog. Shea butter run off from hands and hair can be quite greasy and gummy. Treat your sink, tub, or shower weekly to avoid clogged drains. If anyone is looking for citric acid in the grocery store it was found and labeled as “sour salt” in the Jewish foods section.
*Shea butter needs time for a scent to 'cure' within the mixture. *Fruits, florals, beach, or nature type scents can get very overpowering if too much is used. For a 8 ounce Shea mix,  start with 15 drops, mix in good, let it rest for a few days then test it on the hands. If it is not strong enough, add in another 5 drops. However, it is suggested to stop at 15 drops. For sweet, bakery scents, it is suggested to start at 25 drops and follow the same procedure.  The scent usually settles in and attaches onto the butter after a few days. It's just like adding fragrance to wax, it needs time to "cure".
*Shea butter seedlings are being successfully cultivated in the Shea Belt, specifically in Burkina Faso. *Shea trees have been considered wild and not able to be cultivated. 108,000 seedlings have been cultivated. Although these seedlings have yet to grow into trees and become fruit producing, this is a tremendous and impactful paradigm shift in the production of Shea butter. 
*Shea butter* may extend the life of your hair color. Some have reported that their color is lasting 2 times longer than usually. The only difference in their regimen was the addition of Shea butter.
*Shea butter* may make porous hair greasy. Porous hair is not dry hair. Porous hair is hair that has been damaged by coloring, chemicals or heat. [I, Chicoro] define porosity as either HIGH or NORMAL. Conditioners and leave in products with dimithecone and behentrimonim chloride may change and improve the porosity of the hair. This will allow for Shea butter to better adhere to the hair with less greasiness.
*Shea Butter Overall Hair Benefits (Which is the reason for this thread)*
Softens hair
Stops tangles
Hair is easier to detangle
Minimizes dry-ness
Eliminates knots
Minimizes split ends
Hair hangs heavier
Darkens hair color
Infuses hair with moisture (if moisturizing products are applied first)
_*Hair retains more length*_
*Thickens the hair*
It minimizes breakage
Beautifies the hair

*Post #2570*
[size 4 font]
-----------------------------
*TUTORIALS:*

Keeping Your Pipes Grease Free!

*Chicoro's Process for Plugged Pipes (Plugged with Grease)*

Most plumbing has a connection of pipes. Meaning, your kitchen, bathroom and washer and dryer area may be connected. This, you'll have to determine for yourself. In my place, the kitchen sink, shower and bathroom sink are connected. The toilet is separate and not connected.


I plug up all the connected pipes except the one I want to unclog. Do this by putting in the stoppers and putting an inch or two of very hot water in the sink. You want to create pressure. If you need to put something in the basins/tubs to hold that plug in place, like a heavy object on top of the plug, do that.
Then I use an old fashion plunger (a flanged plunger is high tech if you can find them) and I plunge the stopped up sink to bring up the goop.
If more than one sink is stopped up, I may plunge that too.
You may have to plunge for 20 minutes to 45 minutes.
Once the gunk comes up, put some baking soda and vinegar down the pipe.
Then follow up with some very hot water. Be careful, boiling water may mess up your particular pipes.
Then, go and release the water where you had it plugged.
Ideally, I suggest you do something EVERY TIME you do your wash and condition process as this is when the largest amounts and quantities of greasy gunk goes down the sink.

*Weekly Preventive Maintenance (Or monthly, etc...depending on how often you wash your hair)*



Do hair.
Pour in some baking soda and white vinegar.
Boil some water and let it cool.
Pour it down the sink to move the greasy gunk through.
*Ceramide Rich Oils and Shea Butter Tutorial* (courtesy of @ElevatedEnergy )
Sure! You know I got my Shea Siblings!

I love Ceramide rich oils and have been using them consistently in my routine for close to 3 years after being inspired by this particular thread and the OP documenting her progress.

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...mony-and-the-evolution-of-my-bun-pics.488440/

And this:

http://www.bellemocha.com/2010/01/stronger-cuticle-layer-with-ceramides.html

I would highly recommend reading those but for a quick wrap up of them both:

Ceramides are the "glue" that bind the cuticle and the cortex of the hair together. It helps in the prevention of split ends.
Ceramides help protect the cuticle layer of the hair which in turn slows down moisture and protein loss. They are high in linoleic acid and helps to flatten the cuticle. When cuticles lay flat; hair is shinier, retains moisture better, feels smoother, porosity and elasticity are improved.


For my own personal experience, the biggest change I noticed right away was the difference in my split ends. I was transitioning and was dealing with tons of splits. Once I started using the ceramides, it was almost as if the splits just repaired themselves and I haven't had an issue with splits since.

Then I added Ayurvedic powders a year and a half later to my routine and I noticed my need to do protein treatments was almost non-existent. So ceramides plus Ayurvedic powders equal a lovely fortifying and strengthening treatment. (Particularly Brahmi or Bhringraj)

Then I added Mango Butter a few months later and I noticed my need to moisturize in between washing was few and far in between. Its high fatty acid content makes it an intensive moisturizer for hair.

Then around the fall of last year, Shea butter hit the scene and my hair journey has been a wrap. Ceramides, Ayurvedic powders & butters have been my hairs saving grace.

*So ceramides are great alone but when used with certain ingredients are almost magical. *

How I use them:
*In an Ayurvedic Herbal Oil
*A Ceramide Buttercream Hair Treatment
(I use this pre-wash on the last 6 inches of my hair after spritzing my hair with very warm water. I leave the treatment in overnight) It has a Ceramide Oil, Mango Butter, Shea butter, An Ayurvedic powder, Argan oil & Coconut Cream Concentrate (which has a high fat content & also has the ability to penetrate deep within the hair strands to plasticize the cortex, making hair stronger)
*In my Shea Butter Blends

My favorite Ceramide Oil hands down is Safflower Oil and I use it on my hair and face. However, here is a list of some Oils and their ceramide percentages:

Safflower oil 78%
Grape seed oil 73%
Poppy seed oil 70%
Sunflower oil 68%
Hemp oil 60%
Corn oil 59%
Wheat germ oil 55%
Cottonseed oil 54%
Soybean oil 51%
Walnut oil 51%
Sesame oil 45%
Rice bran oil 39%
Pistachio oil 32.7%
Peanut oil 32%
Canola oil 21%
Egg yolk 16%
Linseed oil 15%
Lard 10%
Olive oil 10%
Palm oil 10%
Cocoa butter 3%
Macadamia oil 2%
Butter 2%

*Tightening the Skin*

Dry brush your body
Cover body in wet clay and let it dry
Apply pure Shea butter or a mix of Shea butter and castor oil


----------



## Chicoro

Before, I used to lose entire, whole, curls like in this picture almost every month. After using Shea Butter, this doesn't happen anymore.

I used to be a shea butter HATER. Now, shea butter is saying, "You used to not want me, now you all on me." That would be correct.

Shea butter caught my attention and I snapped my head in its direction like a hungry zombie does when they spot a  live person.  It was @ThatJerseyGirl who brought it to my attention when she posted that naturals with super long hair tended to always have 1 common denominator: shea butter in their regimen.

I did some investigation of ALL my favorite naturals with glorious, long, thick afro-textured hair and because of her, I was able to see that she was absolutely correct!

I finally figured out how to mix it down like a butter with a gorgeous texture  and you MUST, MUST, MUST use an electric whisker to get it creamy.

I started my Shea Butter experiment on December 16th, 2016. Today, it is December 10th, 2017. As of today, more than 12 months later:


My BRAIDS now come/hang down to my waist braided up even!!  I have not had braids this long since I was a little girl.
My hair is about 1 inch from tailbone.
When I sit down, and sit up straight, my hair is about 1-2 inches away from touching my thigh.
My hair is shiny, soft and moist.
I get very, very, very few single strand knots.
I get very little breakage.
My hair is virtually tangle free!


How about you?


----------



## LivingInPeace

@Chicoro What’s your mix?


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

@Chicoro -- Thank you for the mention!!!  I feels so special, as I have been a fan for yearsssss!!  Look how long I've been on this forum lolol...

At the time when I wrote that, every single natural who had wl+ hair had the common denominator -- shea butter!  It truly works wonders.


----------



## Chicoro

LivingInPeace said:


> @Chicoro What’s your mix?



Hi @LivingInPeace ,

My mix consists of any natural shea butter I can get my hands on. I found some from Togo and Ghana. The one I got now is from Senegal.


shea butter
coconut oil (for fluff)
olive oil (for increasing the amount of product)
essential oil (for smell)

All the other oils one may want to put in there are optional and not really necessary, in my opinion.

How I use it:
SCURL + dab of gel on roots + shea butter from root to tip


----------



## Chicoro

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> @Chicoro -- Thank you for the mention!!!  I feels so special, as I have been a fan for yearsssss!!  Look how long I've been on this forum lolol...
> 
> At the time when I wrote that, every single natural who had wl+ hair had the common denominator -- shea butter!  It truly works wonders.



*YOU ARE SPECIAL* and hold the record for the funniest tale ever [wig, vacuum, carwash] on LHCF! 

Your observation was spot on about the shea butter as it relates to super long hair. I *NEVER* noticed that until _*you*_ mentioned it and put it in writing in a post. It was a huge shift for me in my understanding. Of course I have to mention you and give your credit. 

I was so motivated by your observation, I learned how to turn any funky, grainy, greasy shea butter into luxurious butter. If the butter is high quality, great! If not, I've learned to MAKE IT WORK! 

Had it not been for your observation, which was an epiphany for me, I would not have been motivated to figure out how to make any quality Shea butter work for my mix. I was also inspired to figure out how to use it.  Thank you, thank, thank you to you!


----------



## Alma Petra

Hi @Chicoro thank you for sharing your long hair secrets with us! I have a few questions regarding Shea butter. 

How does Shea butter work to help hair growth and retention? 

Won't it make your hair greasy if you use it to coat your hair from root to tip? Do you use a little or a lot?

Does it not cause white flakes when used with gel? 

Do you think it can fit in the regimens of people who don't do braids? People who do things like buns or wash and go's? 

Would a synthetic Shea-containing butter do the job? What about alternative natural butters such as mango butter? Or even non-shea butters such as CRN Almond Jai butter?

Many thanks!


----------



## naturalagain2

Used my shea butter mix to seal after washing my hair on Friday. Still have soft moisturized hair that I haven't had to moisturize and seal yet....


----------



## VinDieselsWifey

When I started my healthy hair journey back in 2003, all I used was a shea butter mix i used to whip up . I even used it to press my hair with the hot comb & my hair was soooo soft. Shea butter was my baby daddy. I don't know why I have ventured away but I'm going to start back using it. I've still continued to use it for my skin but haven't used my whipped shea butter mix for my  hair in years.


----------



## grownwomanaz

I'm about to get on this shea butta train with ya'll, lol. I ordered some unrefined shea butter and cocoa butter from henna sooq. I'm looking forward to whipping it...can't wait. Let it do what it do and HHG to all.


----------



## spacetygrss

I'm down for this one. I made the Curly Proverbs Whipped Shea Butter Henna cream over the weekend and have already started using it on my ends. It has shea butter and coconut oil in it and has a nice fluffy texture to it.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Chicoro said:


> *YOU ARE SPECIAL* and hold the record for the funniest tale ever [wig, vacuum, carwash] on LHCF!
> 
> Your observation was spot on about the shea butter as it relates to super long hair. I *NEVER* noticed that until _*you*_ mentioned it and put it in writing in a post. It was a huge shift for me in my understanding. Of course I have to mention you and give your credit.
> 
> I was so motivated by your observation, I learned how to turn any funky, grainy, greasy shea butter into luxurious butter. If the butter is high quality, great! If not, I've learned to MAKE IT WORK!
> 
> Had it not been for your observation, which was an epiphany for me, I would not have been motivated to figure out how to make any quality Shea butter work for my mix. I was also inspired to figure out how to use it.  Thank you, thank, thank you to you!




Thank you so much, @Chicoro and you are Welcomed!!    You have made my day!  *HUGS*  I have more stories chile.... my hubby says there is never a dull moment with me lololol....  I really appreciate it.  Anything I can do to help the sistas on this board, I am all for it and very supportive.  

I should have been more thorough and submitted links to the youtubers who were using  shea butter at that time.  That was some time ago, but I remember spending countless hours, days even,  trying to figure out what these women had in common.   To my surprise, it was the shea butter.  Currently, the two names that come to mind right at this minute are  naptural85 and 22nd century natural woman, just to name a few.  I like 22nd CNW's hair and am in awe of her growth, but I can't stand to hear her talk/watch her videos.  All of that silly smilin n ramblin just got on my damn nerves.  Her delivery is too slow for me (too repetitive), so I don't have the patience to listen to her 20+ minute videos.   One time, I remember starting her video, then realized I forgot to run around the corner and play my night time lottery numbers.  So I rushed out of the house, drove around the corner, played my numbers, came back in the house and she was still on my iPad talking!!

I started making my own mixes and wore my hair two strand twisted under my wigs, and not only did my hair grow, I had less shedding, no single strand knots and I was able to retain length, which led to more growth.  I wore my hair pulled back in a bun under my wigs.  Every other morning, I would take the shea mix, rub my hands together and concentrated on my edges, gathered my hair in a neat ponytail and banded into a bun.  Every two weeks, I would shampoo and deep condition.  That's it.  I left it alone.  It is almost the equivalent to when my mom would grease my scalp and hair, braid it up and that was it.  

As an example, Naptural85 uses her sheabutter mix exclusively and if you watch her past videos,  her hair has flourished and she is adamant on using her shea mix.  

I see you created a 2018 Shea thread.  I plan to remove my install around February.  I will join then.  I plan to use my ayurvedic growth oil mix in my shea butter along with the other butters.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I'm in!

Thank you so much, @Chicoro and @ThatJerseyGirl!

I haaaaaaaaated shea butter before experiencing a super whipped, very aerated, fluffy, ayurvedic herb -infused shea butter parfait (from Jakeala at Etsy.com scented at 70% of the strength of her normal scenting in the same scent as her award-winning conditioner bar). I never would have ordered it if not for Chicoro going on and on about whipped shea butter and my knowing that the 22nd Century Natural Woman features shea butter in her regimen. In fact, I ordered her shea butter DC and that is when I learned to hate shea butter. Lol. But I soon learned that it just wasn't the right recipe for me--that was all.

I have made the CurlyProverbz whipped shea butter cream and will continue to tweak it until I'm COMPLETELY in awe of it.

I'm thinking about mixing it with aloe Vera gel (or okra gel) to make my own, ayurvedic version of the Camille Rose Naturals butter gel.

My goal is to get down to applying ONE product post-wash. That product will have to be slippery, sealing, AND twist out defining.

It may take a bit of experimenting, but I enjoy it!

HHG, all!


----------



## NappyNelle

Yaaay!






I'm on the shea train! I'll be using SheScentIt Seyani Butter and probably Jakeala Parfait.


----------



## Chicoro

Alma Petra said:


> Hi @Chicoro thank you for sharing your long hair secrets with us! I have a few questions regarding Shea butter.
> 
> 
> I don't have any long hair secrets! I share everything I know, on here at some point or another, in some way or another.
> 
> I've been on this board since 2003 and didn't get with the 'shea train' until 2017. Thus, I'm on the serious 'late freight'. I made a conscious decision to grow my hair to tailbone length and then looked at all my girls who had fabulous super long, afro-textured hair. Along with shea butter, most of my favorites have processes that are uncannily similar.
> 
> I keep it simple. I use real shea butter. I try not to complicate it. That's what my hair idols used and use. They use braids, twists and buns. Some coat their ends, others coat their entire braid, like me!
> 
> 
> How does Shea butter work to help hair growth and retention? *I don't know, really. I don't have any scientific studies that I could reference.*
> 
> Won't it make your hair greasy if you use it to coat your hair from root to tip? *Depends on your hair and the mixture of your butter.*
> 
> Do you use a little or a lot? *I use a lot! *
> 
> Does it not cause white flakes when used with gel? *No, no flaking with my gel. *
> 
> Do you think it can fit in the regimens of people who don't do braids? *I don't know for sure, but probably. *
> 
> People who do things like buns or wash and go's? *Yes, @ThatJerseyGirl said she used shea butter with buns.*
> 
> Would a synthetic Shea-containing butter do the job? *Nope. All the naturals I admire use real shea butter. If it's not broke...*
> 
> What about alternative natural butters such as mango butter? *I don't know. I'm only about the shea butter train!
> *
> Or even non-shea butters such as CRN Almond Jai butter?  *I don't know. I'm only about the shea butter train! *
> 
> Many thanks!


----------



## Pygmy_puff

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> I like 22nd CNW's hair and am in awe of her growth, but I can't stand to hear her talk/watch her videos.  All of that silly smilin n ramblin just got on my damn nerves.  Her delivery is too slow for me (too repetitive), so I don't have the patience to listen to her 20+ minute videos.   One time, I remember starting her video, then realized I forgot to run around the corner and play my night time lottery numbers.  So I rushed out of the house, drove around the corner, played my numbers, came back in the house and she was still on my iPad talking!!



It’s good to know I’m not the only one who can’t stand her! LOL I have absolutely nothing against her as a person, it’s just something about her mannerisms and how she talks that makes it really hard for me to watch her channel. Her hair is AMAZING though!



ThatJerseyGirl said:


> I started making my own mixes and wore my hair two strand twisted under my wigs, and not only did my hair grow, I had less shedding, no single strand knots and I was able to retain length, which led to more growth.  I wore my hair pulled back in a bun under my wigs.  Every other morning, I would take the shea mix, rub my hands together and concentrated on my edges, gathered my hair in a neat ponytail and banded into a bun.  Every two weeks, I would shampoo and deep condition.  That's it.



We have almost the same regimen! Except I wash once per week and I don’t moisturize between washes. I also experienced less shedding and a reduction in SSKs. It’s funny because I was wearing a kinky curly U-part for months and I recently noticed that the side of my head where the leave out was had way more splits and was almost an inch shorter than the rest of my hair! That is why I swear by protective styling _in_ _combination_ with Shea butter for maximum results. Doesn’t have to be a wig, basically any style that protects your ends and keeps you from having to restyle more than once or twice a week should do it. When I was wearing the u-part, my poor leave out was out there blowing in the wind _and_ it had to be re-twisted every couple nights. I have since upgraded to a lace front wig. Fingers crossed that patch of hair catches up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm in but I'm still tryna' decide how/where to fit this in with my 50-11 other products?

Wondering other than whipping it, what else will I hafta' do? (Cause I ain't much for being a DIY'er or Mixtress).

Will pick up a small amount  of Unrefined SB and experiment. 

I will steadily be working on getting my existing stash down and using my pre-made's that have SB in them.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

@Pygmy_puff - Good to know that I'm not the only one too cuz chile....

 I understand exactly where you are coming from.   Once upon a time, my leave out right in the front would stand straight up and I mean it was erect and it wasn't blowin no where!  It would.not.budge!  I was so glad when they invented the closure, I didn't know what to do lololol.... 

I'm in a full sew in now, and I have only had it in for a month and I already have a full inch+ of new growth due to using CP's ayurvedic homemade oil in between my tracks every other night.  That oil is nothing but the truth!

Hey Chica!!!! @IDareT'sHair!!!


----------



## Alma Petra

Thank you for your response. Of course I didn't mean to imply that you are holding back any secrets from us. My apologies if it came across like that. I truly appreciate how generous your are with information.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ThatJerseyGirl 


You, my Dear, are the other reason I'm in here! 

A Chance to hang out with you and get my Laff on!


----------



## LivingInPeace

So I made some whipped shea butter this evening. I whipped shea butter, coconut oil, grapeseed oil, olive oil, coffee essential oil and buttercream fragrance oil. I whipped it in my mixer until it got fluffy and looked like frosting. It smells so good! I spritzed my twists with water and sealed them with my shea butter mix.


----------



## Godsdaughter001

Now that you all mention it, my hair did grow fastest when I was using Shea butter! Don't know why I stopped (yes I do...didn't care for the smell). But, I'm hopping back on the Shea butter train in 2018. Thanks for this thread!

I think I will use Naptural85's mix again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Can someone post her Mix?


----------



## Chicoro

Alma Petra said:


> Thank you for your response. Of course I didn't mean to imply that you are holding back any secrets from us. My apologies if it came across like that. I truly appreciate how generous your are with information.



No apologies needed at all! I didn't take it that way at all. There's no issue! I appreciate the courtesy.


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> Can someone post her Mix?




[Her mix]


Using:
-Unrefined Shea Butter at Room Temperature
-About 1 Tbsp Coconut Oil
-About 1 tsp Olive Oil
-About 1 tsp Castor Oil
-About 1 Tbsp Jojoba Oil
-About 1/2 tsp Vitamin E


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Chicoro


Thanks for also posting your Personal mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

If anyone has any tried & true mixes that they love, please post them.


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> 
> 
> Thanks for also posting your Personal mix.



You are welcome!

My personal mix is in post #5.
Naptural85's mix is in post #25.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Chicoro
Yes, I saw your mix earlier Post #5.  Thank you for posting it.


----------



## NappyNelle

Applied SSI Seyani butter on my length, concentrating on the ends.


----------



## jennex

I just started using shea butter this month.  Well, that's not entirely true. I used it on and off for years. I loved how easy it was to detangle my hair when I used it but it didn't make my hair soft and and the build up was terrible. That was in my co-washing days. So I decided to use it just for my skin. I always have some on hand but I swore I would never use it for my hair again. 

So much for that! 

The 2015 Shea growth and retention thread convinced me to give it another chance.  I whipped some up,  added a couple of oils and scooped it into a glass jar. Tried it once over my trusty stay sof fro and loved it.  Tried it again and loved it even more. Then I broke my jar.  It wasn't worth it to scoop the shea butter out of a broken jar so I just threw the whole thing away.  I didn't have time to whip up another batch so I just used it straight. Still the same results! Soft, easy to detangle hair, moisture for days. 

I prefer the light and fluffy texture of the whipped shea butter but I'm so glad I can use pure shea butter in a pinch and still get good results.


----------



## mzteaze

I've been investigating aloe vera gel, ayurvedic powders and shea butter.  I tried a moisturizing mix of melted shea butter, cocoa butter and powders which my hair LOVED.

This would be another really good challenge to try in 2018 as it relates well with my goals.  I'm in.


----------



## NCHairDiva

Soooo, Ive tried it several times. I still have 2 jars of "whipped" shea. But mines didnt come out right. Its really thick like a chunk.
Do I need to throw it away and start over trying to whip it or what can I do?
Also, I have extremely fine hair so will it work? Or will it be to heavy for my hair. I wanted it to be light and fluffy.... ???


----------



## Chicoro

Here's a video on how to make  a shea mix without a mixer. This has *never *worked for me. It would definitely not work for the shea butter I have in the house right now.

 But it may help and work for someone!


----------



## Honey Bee

I'm scared of shea butter.  My hair is too fine. But! I don't seal , and I wanted to start. Also, I'm trynna get this length, so let's see if we can finesse a fine hair- appropriate shea butter mix.

I'm thinking 'dry' oils, like apricot kernel, hazelnut, etc.

It would have to be well whipped, _extremely _light and airy.

I have an uncontrollable need to put avj in everything, not sure if necc. 

Maybe astringent-like eos, ie citrus?

@Alma Petra


----------



## naturalagain2

@NCHairDiva  I have fine hair as well. The fluffiness of the mixture helps greatly for me and to mix it with light oils. I just use a very little swipe concentrating on my ends then work my way up to the roots in sections after moisturizing with my AVJ mix. I wear mostly a twist and curl since my hair is short right now and my hair is fluffy, soft and not weighed down at all. I also don't get that stringy crunchy look either. I found the key for me was making sure I used a moisturizer and then using this as a sealer very lightly. I barely get any ssk's now either since I've been using it. Also you won't use this every night because your hair will be so soft and moisturized for days.

My cousin touched my hair this weekend and said "ooohhhh your hair is soooo soft!" LOL


----------



## KinksAndInk

I'm in. My hair is so soft and retains the most moisture when I seal with APB hair and body butta. No ssks, tangles or breakage. I might venture into making my own one day but for now, Erica's formula is perfect for me. I will be in faux locs for all of 2018 but will still work shea butter into my regimen.


----------



## apple_natural

I'm using shea butter mixes when I braid up my hair and when I bun. therefore, i'm with you ladies!


----------



## apple_natural

so... what hair styles do you ladies wear with this shea butter in your hair?


----------



## Chicoro

I'm noticing a pattern. It looks like closed buckets of Shea butter seem to be more likely from Senegal.


----------



## Chicoro

Burkina Faso is the only African country that is totally enveloped and covered with shea trees. Today, the shea butter  industry employees  about 900,000 people in Africa who are mostly African women, in the Shea Belt. Right now, women control this industry. Below, the same map is in Chinese. I hope the control of this precious tree, and its industry, does not 'change hands'.


----------



## Chicoro

apple_natural said:


> so... what hair styles do you ladies wear with this shea butter in your hair?



I wear 8 braids: three (3) on the right and five (5) on the left. I pull them back in a bun for work.


----------



## Chicoro

Honey Bee said:


> I'm scared of shea butter.  My hair is too fine. But! I don't seal , and I wanted to start. Also, I'm trynna get this length, so let's see if we can finesse a fine hair- appropriate shea butter mix.
> 
> I'm thinking 'dry' oils, like apricot kernel, hazelnut, etc.
> 
> It would have to be well whipped, _extremely _light and airy.
> 
> I have an uncontrollable need to put avj in everything, not sure if necc.
> 
> Maybe astringent-like eos, ie citrus?
> 
> @Alma Petra



Jojoba, avocado and grapeseed oil tend to be the least greasy ones.


----------



## apple_natural

Chicoro said:


> I wear 8 braids: three (3) on the right and five (5) on the left. I pull them back in a bun for work.



... yea but your hair is freaking bomb beautiful... what do I do with mine?? lol

hmm. i could probably do that actually. i need to think simple. i could put in some big chunky braids which are fast and easy anyway... THANK YOU!!


----------



## Alma Petra

Honey Bee said:


> I'm scared of shea butter.  My hair is too fine. But! I don't seal , and I wanted to start. Also, I'm trynna get this length, so let's see if we can finesse a fine hair- appropriate shea butter mix.
> 
> I'm thinking 'dry' oils, like apricot kernel, hazelnut, etc.
> 
> It would have to be well whipped, _extremely _light and airy.
> 
> I have an uncontrollable need to put avj in everything, not sure if necc.
> 
> Maybe astringent-like eos, ie citrus?
> 
> @Alma Petra



My hair is fine too and is easy to weigh down with oil/butter/grease. But you are right it seems that the whole point of whipping the Shea butter is to have more air than grease in the mix lol
I am willing to try it. I have never tried the oils you suggested before. Apricot sounds good though. And I love AVG, not yet sure about AVJ. I could try it in my second batch.

How do you usually style your hair?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

@IDareT'sHair 

My mix is:
4 ounces shea butter
2 ounces mango butter
4 ounces oil.

For my oils, I prefer ceramide rich oils like grape seed, safflower or rice bran oil. So 2 ounces of the oils are usually these. 1 ounce apricot oil and the last ounce rotates between castor oil in the cooler months and coconut oil in the warmer months.

If I want a creamy mixture, I throw it all in my magic bullet:



If I want a whipped texture, I use my Bella Immersion Blender's whisk attachment:



I don't prefer either texture over the other. They both work well in my hair and on my skin. The best tip I received from @Chicoro was to keep the butter at room temperature and to not melt it before working with it. As long as I do this, I get a perfect blend every time.


Oh and count me in on the challenge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ElevatedEnergy
Gurl....You are "The Whiptress"

You know you will Whip It into Shape!...

ETA:  I will be pulling out my Nu.tri-Bul.let to whip something up.

ETA:  Do you buy Yellow or Ivory SB?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> Gurl....You are "The Whiptress"
> 
> You know you will Whip It into Shape!...
> 
> ETA:  I will be pulling out my Nu.tri-Bul.let to whip something up.
> 
> ETA:  Do you buy Yellow or Ivory SB?



This is the one I use:


I'm cracking up at "whiptress" LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ElevatedEnergy 
Thanks Sis.  

It's a better deal than the one I was looking at.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ElevatedEnergy said:


> *I'm cracking up at "whiptress" LOL*



@ElevatedEnergy 
The "Whip Appeal" 

All Your Stuff looks


----------



## Honey Bee

Chicoro said:


> Jojoba, avocado and grapeseed oil tend to be the least greasy ones.


Ooh, good! I have avocado and grapeseed.



Alma Petra said:


> My hair is fine too and is easy to weigh down with oil/butter/grease. But you are right it seems that the whole point of whipping the Shea butter is to have more air than grease in the mix lol
> I am willing to try it. I have never tried the oils you suggested before. Apricot sounds good though. And I love AVG, not yet sure about AVJ. I could try it in my second batch.
> 
> *How do you usually style your hair?*


 I don't. I wear wigs.  But when I wear it out, it's in a wng.


----------



## grownwomanaz

Chicoro said:


> I wear 8 braids: three (3) on the right and five (5) on the left. I pull them back in a bun for work.



Pretty lady, pretty hair.


----------



## Hairties

I'm in. 
I actually got my small order of East African Shea butter I wanted to try. I was gonna do a henna infused one but I may just put in a little of my CP oil when I do my mix. 

I'll omit coconut oil because it's been acting weird in my hair.


----------



## auntybe

I have Shea butter and some oils.  I'm in.  I almost gave my Shea butter and mango butter away.  I have been so frustrated with my hair.  I am getting a cut before January.  Perfect timing.


----------



## Jetblackhair

I'm in.  I mixed my Shea butter and oils for the first time last week.  Shea butter was always difficult for me to use on my fine hair in its normal state.  Whipping the butter has been a game changer.  I put my hair in box braids using the Shea mix.  Thanks @Chicoro and @ThatJerseyGirl  for your insight.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

apple_natural said:


> so... what hair styles do you ladies wear with this shea butter in your hair?



I braid it up and either wear a wig over it or a satin lined cap. I find that the shea is a bit too heavy on my fine hair for “out” styles.  It also tends to attract dust when I wear it out. So under the wig it goes! Ha


----------



## Kells

I'm in!

I just started using whipped shea butter around a month ago and my hair loves it.
It's almost time for me to make another batch; I can't wait!


----------



## Chicoro

apple_natural said:


> ... yea but your hair is freaking bomb beautiful... what do I do with mine?? lol
> 
> hmm. i could probably do that actually. i need to think simple. i could put in some big chunky braids which are fast and easy anyway... THANK YOU!!



Thank you for the compliment. It wasn't always bomb beautiful. I am proud of the results of the work I put in, though. As for *your* future freaking bomb beautiful hair, it is a great idea to keep it simple! Big chunky braids are something simple to try. Please do it and tell us how you come out!


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> My mix is:
> 4 ounces shea butter
> 2 ounces mango butter
> 4 ounces oil.
> 
> For my oils, I prefer ceramide rich oils like grape seed, safflower or rice bran oil. So 2 ounces of the oils are usually these. 1 ounce apricot oil and the last ounce rotates between castor oil in the cooler months and coconut oil in the warmer months.
> 
> If I want a *creamy mixture*, I throw it all in my *magic bullet*:
> 
> View attachment 418509
> 
> If I want a *whipped texture*, I use my Bella Immersion Blender's *whisk *attachment:
> 
> View attachment 418511
> 
> I don't prefer either texture over the other. They both work well in my hair and on my skin. The best tip I received from @Chicoro was to *keep the butter at room temperature and to not melt* it before working with it. As long as I do this, I get a perfect blend every time.
> 
> 
> Oh and count me in on the challenge.




Ah, so *THAT'S *the secret: blender for creamy and whisk for fluff!!!!!!!!! I'm a fluffy, whisk it kind of  girl.  

Yes, butter that has been melted using heat BEFORE the first blend, tends to end up more grainy. I must say though, if you got butter that is really, really grainy after the first whisk, it can be helpful to heat it, then harden it [in the fridge] and then whisk it again. I had to do this for my Senegalese butter that I currently have in my possession.


----------



## Chicoro

Honey Bee said:


> Ooh, good! I have avocado and grapeseed.
> 
> 
> I don't. I wear wigs.  But when I wear it out, it's in a wng.



Wigs are *purr-rect*! That is because you can plait your hair and grease them down with shea butter and keep your hair protected. If you whip up a batch, please tell us how it comes out for you!


----------



## Chicoro

Pygmy_puff said:


> I braid it up and either wear a wig over it or a satin lined cap. I find that the shea is a bit too heavy on my fine hair for “out” styles.  It also tends to attract dust when I wear it out. So under the wig it goes! Ha



Shea butter is *HORRIBLE *on my hair for "out" styles.  It leaves my hair dry, dull, hard and coated. BUT, for my braids, it leaves them moist and soft. It's amazing how little tweaks can make a product work for your hair.

That is why I always, always tell people to document their hair journey with written text and especially pictures. I *love* how @AdoraAdora24 records her process with pictures. She writes information *on her pictures* that she posts, which kills two birds with one stone. I do the same, but mainly in my Fotki album. I may start doing that some more here, too.


----------



## Hairties

Okay since I did a henna gloss today I decided to do a shea mix. 

With whisk attachment
1 tbsp Virgin Hemp Seed Oil
1 tbsp Avocado Oil
1 tbsp HBCO
1/2 tbsp Grapeseed Oil
1/2 tbsp Almond Oil
1/2 tbsp Olive Oil
Nilotica East African Shea Butter (really soft but nice)
Unrefined  Ivory Shea Butter

It's really creamy but I like it. I may end up getting some cocoa butter to harden it up and add that at a later date. It was really fluffy and filled up a Camille Rose conditioner container. I decided not to add herbs to it so this will be my basic mix. No coconut oil either!!


----------



## guyaneseyankee

I am definitely in the Shea 2018 challenge.  I mixed up some shea butter with some oils and essential oils for scent, and I must say I am loving the softness I get.  I too agree, that blending the butter without melting it down, is key to a fluffy batch.


----------



## beingofserenity

I am joining this thread 

I noticed last year that shea butter made my hair super soft. I don't remember what is in the mixture I used, either sunflower or avocado oil or both. I may do a search on it later because I am positive I wrote about it on the forum.

I think I also used the SM curling souffle as my leave in. That with the butter mix I had gave me uber soft, pliable, easy to comb, little to no shrinkage hair. It was amazing, a tad greasy though. I don't remember why I stopped using that combo.

My shea butter mix works even though its not very smooth or soft and fluffy. Kinda hard actually lol. Works fine just by rubbing it in my hands and then dispersing.


----------



## Froreal3

I wanna join for my and my daughter. I'll probably be using Shea butter mixes from APB and Jakeala. I might get a tub and some oils to mix as well. I keep my hair in twists pinned up, buns, or twists under wigs so this should be good.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

So I've been surfing the net and I found this site called beautymusta.com and they offer tons of valuable information and recipes for shea butter.  I plan to download the book on my iPad.  Also, I'd like to incorporate different butters into my sheagro (that's what I'm calling my mixture) mix, such as Murumuru butter, Cupuacu butter, Mango butter and Kokum butter.  They all have different uses, as I plan to break them down in this thread along with the various hair oils.  I hope this helps someone out, especially those that lurk.

https://beautymunsta.com/properties-benefits-of-shea-butter-for-hair/


----------



## NappyNelle

I have fine hair and use the SSI Seyani shea mix for daily braid outs. This is the only shea butter-based product I can use and wear my hair out.

I'd like to find a wig for the winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> *I plan to download the book on my iPad.  Also, I'd like to incorporate different butters into my sheagro (that's what I'm calling my mixture) mix*


@ThatJerseyGirl
Gurl...I thought you meant "Sheagro" to rhyme with "Negro!"

But I get it.  I get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ThatJerseyGirl 
Imma call mine: Sheavada


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl
> Imma call mine: Sheavada



lololol!!!!!  You literally made me laugh out loud, especially with that afro rockin emoticon  lololol....

SheaVada...now that is creative.  I like that!!!  I see what you did there .......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ThatJerseyGirl
Gurl...We 'bout to get Turnt Up, Up in this Piece


----------



## NCHairDiva

Im ready. Im gonna work on my old butter and buy some new butter. Im gonna add herbs and CP oil to one and leave the other plain. I gonna make a weekend of it so I can be ready!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay...So I bought my 1st lb of SB.  Got the Nut-ri Bul.let ret-to-go!  

Got Oils, Glycerin, so I guess I'm ready.

Will also be using SB products I've purchased from Handmade Natural Vendors as well.


----------



## jennex

Chicoro said:


> Shea butter is *HORRIBLE *on my hair for "out" styles.  It leaves my hair dry, dull, hard and coated. BUT, for my braids, it leaves them moist and soft. It's amazing how little tweaks can make a product work for your hair.
> 
> *That is why I always, always tell people to document their hair journey with written text and especially pictures.* I *love* how @AdoraAdora24 records her process with pictures. She writes information *on her pictures* that she posts, which kills two birds with one stone. I do the same, but mainly in my Fotki album. I may start doing that some more here, too.



You know, I've heard this advice so many times and I only followed it half-heartedly.  I really regret that. I think I would have been encouraged by my progress or at least learned something from my setbacks if I took the time to document. That's one thing I'm going to get serious about in 2018. And not just for the month of January.  The whole year.


----------



## apple_natural

i got my glass jar last night. i have shea butter and oils
almond
coconut oil
jojoba
castor oil regular and black
olive oil
the blend from african herbal something

i don't own a whisk. thats the only thing. i need to pick one up.

eta my shea mix name.... changed my mind.. still thinking


----------



## Chicoro

*Does your Shea butter mix leave your hair too greasy?*​
It may not be the mix, but your hair! Some hair that is* high porosity*, where color, bleach, relaxer, perm or too much heat have been used, may become weighed down and greasy with even the smallest amounts of Shea butter.

*Try this*:
Wash your hair as usual, then condition and/or find a leave in with dimethicone and behentrimonium sulfate , high on the ingredients list.

Dimethicone in combination with behentrimonium sulfate or behentriominium methosulfate,* BRING DOWN  *the *porosity *of hair to more normal levels [temporarily until product is washed away]!

*After:*
Try using your Shea butter mix again. Your results may be different and possibly even better: less greasiness and/or weighed down hair. For whatever reason, Shea butter and high porosity don't seem to mix well. If this is your hair situation, give the above a try and let us know how it works for you.

*Happy Shea Mixing and Maximizing Your Hair Growth!*
Don't forget to take pictures and document your process.​


----------



## Chicoro

*The Magic of Whisking and Whipping Shea Butter*​
The two (2) pictures are the *same batch *of Shea butter! The first yellow one is before it was whipped [for the second time] and the second picture is after it was whipped or whisked.


*Color *changes from yellow to ivory, or off white.
*Texture* changes from chunky and heavy to airy, light and fluffy.
*Volume* of the Shea Butter almost triples. The bowl started out 1/3 full. When I completed whisking every thing, the Shea Butter was almost to the top of the rim of the bowl, about to spill over.
These photos were taken within one (1) minute of one another, just right after whisking. Amazing, isn't it! Shea butter got *me *whipped and sprung. Talk about being late to the party! I guess it's better late than never to board the Shea Train.


----------



## apple_natural

can i put clay in my mix?..that may be a weird question, but thats what i want to know. i don't know what i would accomplish by doing that but i just wanted to know lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Chicoro
Interesting how it totally transforms when it gets all Whipppped Up!

Absolute Deliciousness!


----------



## Soaring Eagle

I have been using Shea Butter since my big chop last year, and I absolutely love it. I have been using the Mane Choice Hair Dressing which is Shea Butter based. It is not whipped and is kind of dense. I'm probably the only one that doesn't like whipped butters. I like rubbing the butter between my fingers to melt it down and then piling it onto my hair. I love feeling that thick layer of Shea Butter on my strands.


----------



## apple_natural

i made some mix yesterday, but i had two issues. one, it did not turn white. two, i put aloe gel in it and realized that it was going to go bad soon

therefore, i have to try it again


----------



## KinksAndInk

I truly love APB's hair and body butta, the formula is perfect, but I do want to experiment with my own mix eventually. Probably not until the end of 2018. I have fine hair and don't want to mix up something that weighs my hair down or makes it look dull. With APB, my hair is soft, light, fluffy and shiny. I've even been able to do a perm rod set with it. 

I'll be wearing faux locs all year (planning to reinstall every 4-6weeks) but my hair, especially the ends will be heavily sealed at least twice before each install. I have a full jar of the hair and body butta, one more will be shipped in January and my current jar has enough for at least 2 installs. I'll probably pick up 2-3 more before spring.


----------



## imsovain

I'm in! 
Made a batch tonight with the hand mixer:
a lot of shea butter
a little coconut oil
teeny tiny bit avocado oil
tiny bit Wen 613 oil for scent 

Thank for starting the challenge!


----------



## prettybyrd

I am doing this challenge! 

I was reading a thread where @Chicoro mentioned that people who use SB tend to have long, healthy hair, and then @YvetteWithJoy  mentioned it in a post, too.  After that I went to YT and watched the videos of a few long haired ladies, and sure enough, they had SB in their regimens.  So I've decided to give this a shot. 

I used to use shea butter on my braids at night and my hair loved it.  But when I tried using it on loose hair, it wasn't the same.  I took that to mean my hair no longer liked the product, so I stopped using it, but Chicoro's explanation above was like an "aha!" moment.  Mystery solved!  I'll be using SB on my hair at night when I twist or braid it.

I'm using Oyin Whipped Shea and Whipped Pudding.

ETA - I'm also going to try finger detangling and combing exclusively this year.


----------



## Chicoro

prettybyrd said:


> I am doing this challenge!
> 
> I was reading a thread where @Chicoro mentioned that people who use SB tend to have long, healthy hair, and then @YvetteWithJoy  mentioned it in a post, too.  After that I went to YT and watched the videos of a few long haired ladies, and sure enough, they had SB in their regimens.  So I've decided to give this a shot.
> 
> I used to use shea butter on my braids at night and my hair loved it.  But when I tried using it on loose hair, it wasn't the same.  I took that to mean my hair no longer liked the product, so I stopped using it, but Chicoro's explanation above was like an "aha!" moment.  Mystery solved!  I'll be using SB on my hair at night when I twist or braid it.
> 
> I'm using Oyin Whipped Shea and Whipped Pudding.



Congratulations on verifying the SB regimens and sharing your aha moment! I wanted to add that it was @ThatJerseyGirl who first brought this to my attention about shea butter. She is the one who first made the observation and communicated it on LHCF, years ago.

Because of her, I too went and looked at all my favorite long haired with afro-textured hair. Most of mine were on the old Fotki, and not on YouTube.


----------



## Saludable84

I’m in. 

I made a mix and really like it. I’ve tried Shea Butter in the past, but I think the formulation wasn’t good. Also, whipped butter works better for me that hardened butter.


----------



## Shay72

I’m in. I’ll be using it for HOTs by itself or on top of my DC. I find I need to use it in very specific ways or my fine hair will be weighed down and greasy. I’ll be purchasing premixed whipped shea butters from natural handmade vendors.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

See below a list of the top butters that you can include in your Shea Butter mixes.  We know that Shea Butter is the QUEEN of butters.  This is just a small synopsis that I put together because I thought it would be ideal to include it in this post.  I've been researching different ways that I can incorporate other butters into my shea butter mix so I'd figure why not share the wealth of information in this thread.  

*Five Top Butters for Natural Hair Care and Growth Properties. *​
*Mango Butter*
Mango butter is similar to shea butter and cocoa butter in consistency but differs in fatty acid content. It is rich in the antioxidants, vitamins A, C and E.  It provides some natural protection from UV radiation/ Mango butter is readily absorbed into the hair, thus not only moisturizing the hair but aids in strengthening the overall structure.  It repairs split ends and adds volume to hair as well. It is rich in vitamins and antioxidants that with consistent use, allows for thick and moisturized hair.

*Cupaucu butter*
Promotes smoothness and softness to the hair increasing natural moisture and elasticity. This butter has been proven to be beneficial for brittle, dry hair due to its long-lasting hydration properties to replenish moisture while promoting a healthy shine. This butter is also considered hydrophilic (loves water) with a high capacity to retain water and prevent moisture loss.  This butter contains various essential fatty acids, which helps in elasticity and durability and will not weigh the hair down. The vitamins and fatty acids in the butter feeds the scalp and hair follicles which promote the growth of healthy lustrous hair. Effectively seals in moisture and locks in nutrients such as the fatty acids which coat the hair with a protective layer, so it is less vulnerable to heat and environmental damage. 

*Kokum Butter *
This butter is different and unique as it is a bit different than the previous butters mentioned but it is just as beneficial to your hair care regimen as the others. Because of its regenerative properties. This helps with hair elasticity, and preventing breakage. This butter is also a great addition to your regimen by helping provide nutrients to your scalp which promotes healthy hair growth. 

*Illipe Butter*
This butter is known for improving hair elasticity and moisture retention to dry, over-processed (by chemicals & color).  It is also used in hair masks and deep conditioner treatments.  Only a small amount is needed when creating your hair butter mixes or conditioner (leave-in or rinse out) conditioners. The information regarding illipe butter for total well-being are vast in comparison to other butters.  Long shelf life. 

*Muru Muru Butter*
Muru Muru is a Brazilian tree butter known to be a super emollient. It's known to promote moisture retention, restore sheen and softness while improving the flexibility of your hair. Absolutely wonderful for conditioning dry, brittle, damaged hair. Creates a permeable barrier that is said to prevent moisture loss when applied to wet hair while keeping hair soft and pliable and skin super soft.

**Aloe Butter*
Aloe butter is a proprietary "butter" developed exclusively for cosmetic purposes. Aloe butter is an extract of aloe vera, aloe barbadensis, in a coconut fatty fraction. It is semi solid at room temperature, but melts on the skin.   An extract of the aloe vera plant, extracted using fractionated coconut oil (where certain fatty acids of the oil are isolated to serve a specific purpose). Aloe butter is very light and will not weigh down the hair.  It also has incredible benefits for your hair – anti-fungal and anti-inflammatory properties, promotes hair growth and penetrates the hair shaft and scalp. This butter is easy to apply as it melts upon contact and is full of moisture properties.  Its extraction catalyst (coconut oil) ensures the product is all-natural.

Wish this site had footnote capabilities lolol....but anyway..

***Aloe Butter is not an actual butter as it does not derive from a NUT in order to be cold pressed and produce a butter.

I hope this information is helpful. As I mentioned earlier, I can't wait until late Jan or early Feb to remove this install so that I can incorporate my butters back into my regimen.  I will say that upon my extensive research, if one or more of these butters are combined into the Shea Butter, in addition to any oils that you select to use in your shea mix, it would make for a great pomade (hair grease) as well as a moisturizing deep conditioner.  I think it would be beneficial to use the shea butter deep conditioner on damp hair and leave overnight for extensive conditioning.


----------



## Aggie

Welllll I was trying hard to stay away from this thread but I hope you ladies are all happy with yourselves now because now I feel compelled to come in here and join this challenge.

So yeah.....I'm in too .


----------



## Black Ambrosia

Me too. I’m in.


----------



## NappyNelle

I traveled to another city for a wedding and left my shea mix. Good thing I'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## Alma Petra

Has anybody tried adding something water-based to their mix? I am thinking of adding an ayurvedic tea, if it can blend in well.


----------



## Chicoro

Alma Petra said:


> Has anybody tried adding something water-based to their mix? I am thinking of adding an ayurvedic tea, if it can blend in well.



I do not. 

Water attracts and breeds microbes. If you add water you will either need to add preservatives, or you will need to keep the product refrigerated, or do both. Remember, Shea comes from a fruit, a food. It is not a synthetic product. By introducing water, it may introduce more maintenance to your mix.

As an alternative, you may be want to consider mixing in your powders in one of the oils, without the water. Then, mixing the oil with your butter. You may get similar benefits from the ayurvedic ingredients with the oil, without the risk of mold in your butter.


----------



## Alma Petra

Chicoro said:


> I do not.
> 
> Water attracts and breeds microbes. If you add water you will either need to add preservatives, or you will need to keep the product refrigerated, or do both. Remember, Shea comes from a fruit, a food. It is not a synthetic product. By introducing water, it may introduce more maintenance to your mix.
> 
> As an alternative, you may be want to consider mixing in your powders in one of the oils, without the water. Then, mixing the oil with your butter. You may get similar benefits from the ayurvedic ingredients with the oil, without the risk of mold in your butter.


You are right. You make me think of adding a preservative because it seems that getting the essence of the herbs to be released into an oil is very difficult, unlike it is when you boil them in water and make a concentrated tea. You can make a tea in less than 24 hours but it takes 3 weeks to make an infused oil!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ThatJerseyGirl 

Very Informative.  Thanks Ms. Lady!


----------



## Alma Petra

@ElevatedEnergy how much optiphen do you need to add to a mix to preserve it?

How does mango butter compare to shea butter in your opinion? 

TIA

@ Everybody, 
Has anyone used a shea mix as a sealant under gel eg for wash and go's or twist outs? How do they mix together? Does the shea cause white balls or flakes when used with gel?


----------



## Firstborn2

Hi Ladies, I'm sooo joining this challenge as soon as I receive my order.


----------



## keranikki

Aggie said:


> Welllll I was trying hard to stay away from this thread but I hope you ladies are all happy with yourselves now because now I feel compelled to come in here and join this challenge.
> 
> So yeah.....I'm in too .



Yes girl, I'm still in lurk mode though but  I will most likely join this challenge also.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Alma Petra said:


> @ElevatedEnergy how much optiphen do you need to add to a mix to preserve it?
> 
> How does mango butter compare to shea butter in your opinion?
> 
> TIA
> 
> @ Everybody,
> Has anyone used a shea mix as a sealant under gel eg for wash and go's or twist outs? How do they mix together? Does the shea cause white balls or flakes when used with gel?



I don't preserve my butter mixes so I have no clue. I only use oil and butters so it doesn't require preservatives. Also I have never worked with optiphen. I just ordered some, but won't be working with it until next month so I have not researched enough to answer your question.

Mango butter is lighter than shea butter. It is fluffy, uber moisturizing and unlike shea butter requires no whipping/mixing and is quite easy to work with. Meaning once you get it, you can use as is. It's creamy and conditioning. I honestly like it better than shea butter. But when mixed together, they equal a powerhouse.


----------



## Alma Petra

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I don't preserve my butter mixes so I have no clue. I only use oil and butters so it doesn't require preservatives. Also I have never worked with optiphen. I just ordered some, but won't be working with it until next month so I have not researched enough to answer your question.
> 
> Mango butter is lighter than shea butter. It is fluffy, uber moisturizing and unlike shea butter requires no whipping/mixing and is quite easy to work with. Meaning once you get it, you can use as is. It's creamy and conditioning. I honestly like it better than shea butter. But when mixed together, they equal a powerhouse.


Oh okay. I noticed that you ordered optiphen the other day so I thought that you already use it. I will have to do my own research then lol

Have you ever whipped a mixture of shea and mango butters?


----------



## Alma Petra

So I have found a couple of sources stating that it should be used at 0.5-1.5% of the total weight of the product, after the emulsification process and and at less than 37 degrees Celsius


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Plan to pull out my Nut.ri Bu.llet and whip up some Unrefined SB, Pumpkin Seed Oil, Rice Bran Oil and a drop or two of Glycerin and see how this 1st small batch turns out.

The 2nd small batch I'll use my Homemade DIY Oil which has: Peppermint, Eucalyptus, Spearmint Tea Tree etc......

I'll start off with two very small batches to see how I like them.


----------



## Saludable84

Alma Petra said:


> @ElevatedEnergy how much optiphen do you need to add to a mix to preserve it?
> 
> How does mango butter compare to shea butter in your opinion?
> 
> TIA
> 
> @ Everybody,
> Has anyone used a shea mix as a sealant under gel eg for wash and go's or twist outs? How do they mix together? Does the shea cause white balls or flakes when used with gel?



I use optiphen. Depends on how much you are making. I use roughly 5-7 grams for an 8 ounce mixture. I also use optiphen only because I cannot guarantee I won’t get water in my mixture since I’m likely to use it in the shower. 

Also, I like mango butter, but I’m not really wowed by it’s performance. I also find it to be too light. It is a good Shea Butter alternative if you find shea to be too heavy.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> I use optiphen. Depends on how much you are making. I use roughly 5-7 grams for an 8 ounce mixture. I also use optiphen only because I cannot guarantee I won’t get water in my mixture since I’m likely to use it in the shower.
> 
> Also, I like mango butter, but I’m not really wowed by it’s performance. I also find it to be too light. It is a good Shea Butter alternative if you find shea to be too heavy.


Great post @Saludable84 . Thanks for sharing hon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Plan to pull out my Nut.ri Bu.llet *


Okay. So this didn't work for me. 

I had to pull out my Hand.Held Mixer.  It whipped it up nicely. 

Decided to buy a small one for these hair concoctions and not use the one I use specifically for cooking.


----------



## NappyNelle

Using shea mix on my length.


----------



## Saravana

Last year, for about 6 months, while I wore braids, I coated each strand of my hair with shea butter from roots to ends.  As a result I retained a lot of growth along with strong and healthy hair. I need to do that again. 

So please add me to the challenge, Chicoro.


----------



## Chicoro

Alma Petra said:


> @ElevatedEnergy how much optiphen do you need to add to a mix to preserve it?
> 
> How does mango butter compare to shea butter in your opinion?
> 
> TIA
> 
> @ Everybody,
> Has anyone used a shea mix as a sealant under gel eg for wash and go's or twist outs? How do they mix together? Does the shea cause white balls or flakes when used with gel?



@Alma Petra , looks like Saludable84 has some very specific and good suggestions for you. Because of your question, it looks like there are new possible ways to mix down one's Shea butter being explored.  Regarding gel, I have found that gel works better under shea butter. First I dab on gel, then I put on Shea butter. Like most things, perhaps you may want to try it the way you asked, shea + gel, and tell us how it worked out for you. Good luck! 




Saludable84 said:


> I use optiphen. Depends on how much you are making. I use roughly 5-7 grams for an 8 ounce mixture. *I also use optiphen only because I cannot guarantee I won’t get water in my mixture since I’m likely to use it in the shower*.
> 
> Also, I like mango butter, but I’m not really wowed by it’s performance. I also find it to be too light. It is a good Shea Butter alternative if you find shea to be too heavy.



@Saludable84 , 
It looks like Alma Petra 's question is helping to get new information out there and posted about what one can do with a shea mix.


----------



## Chicoro

Saravana said:


> Last year, for about 6 months, while I wore braids, I coated each strand of my hair with shea butter from roots to ends.  *As a result I retained a lot of growth along with strong and healthy hair. I need to do that again. *
> 
> So please add me to the challenge, Chicoro.




Hi @Saravana ,
Come on in! The Shea mixes are warm, fluffy and comforting and inviting.  How wonderful that you have already had the experience of great results from using Shea Butter. That means you have a good idea about what to expect.

What mix did you use during those 6 months? Did you get your hair re-braided? Or did you retain the same braids the entire 6 months? How big were the braids? Did you have extensions?


----------



## mzteaze

Alma Petra said:


> You are right. You make me think of adding a preservative because it seems that getting the essence of the herbs to be released into an oil is very difficult, unlike it is when you boil them in water and make a concentrated tea. You can make a tea in less than 24 hours but it takes 3 weeks to make an infused oil!!



You can create infused oils a little faster if you use gentle heat in the process like @ThatJerseyGirl  does.  She details in one of her posts how to do it in a slow cooker overnight.

I, coincidentally, made vanilla extract that way instead waiting 6+ weeks for traditional cold infusion.  I popped it into my Instant Pot for 30 minutes, boom it was done.


----------



## Chicoro

mzteaze said:


> You can create infused oils a little faster if you use gentle heat in the process like @ThatJerseyGirl  does.  She details in one of her posts how to do it in a slow cooker overnight.
> 
> I, coincidentally, made vanilla extract that way instead waiting 6+ weeks for traditional cold infusion.  I popped it into my Instant Pot for 30 minutes, boom it was done.



@mzteaze ,
Girl, Yum to that home made vanilla extract!

How did that vanilla extract come out? Do you have the recipe? It would be a dream come true for me to make a vanilla scented Shea Butter! How did you make it?

Do you perhaps have the link for us about the post you are referencing regarding @ThatJerseyGirl ? If so, can you post that link for us here in this thread?


----------



## Alma Petra

Thank you very much @Saludable84. I feel more confident in using optiphen now. Smart thinking because I do everything hair in or just beside the shower too.

@Chicoro thank you! I will try using the shea mix below and on top of gel and I will report back to you guys..

@mzteaze you make me feel very hopeful and I second Chicoro in wanting to know everything about the vanilla recipe. Is the slow cooker and the instant pot the same thing?


----------



## Saravana

Chicoro said:


> Hi @Saravana ,
> Come on in! The Shea mixes are warm, fluffy and comforting and inviting.  How wonderful that you have already had the experience of great results from using Shea Butter. That means you have a good idea about what to expect.
> 
> What mix did you use during those 6 months? Did you get your hair re-braided? Or did you retain the same braids the entire 6 months? How big were the braids? Did you have extensions?


I did my braids myself and I rebraided as needed.  I used Janet Xpressions types of braids to make individual braids, not too thin but not too thick. 

I might have used some oil but not necessarily. I made sure to coat each piece if my hair to the point that my hair was slippery from the weight of the shea. So it became like a " Chebe " kind of coating on my hair sealing the moisture in for weeks. 
I went to the pool a few times. Zero damages. Zero dryness. The shea acted as a protective sealer. 

And even though the shea coating made my hair slippery, the texture of the braids which is close or similar to my kinky hair made it unlikely for the hair to slip off the braids. 
 The only drawback: as a diy, it was not the most professional, the sharpest looking hairstyle but I didn't care.  

I will try to find some pics to show you


----------



## mzteaze

@Chicoro & @Alma Petra 

Making vanilla is very very easy.  You can cold infuse using vanilla beans & your chosen liquor (or vegetable glycerin).  Add beans and shake container at least once a week for 6 weeks.  Store in a cool, dark place.

Or, if you have an Instant Pot (electric pressure cooker), you can read the very detailed post for how to make in about 30 minutes plus prep time.    This details how to do it: https://tidbits-marci.com/pressure-cooker-vanilla-extract-and-faq/

I made my first batch with vodka but plan to make the next batch with bourbon.

When I get home I will find @ThatJerseyGirl 's post.  It was very detailed & well worth reading.


----------



## Alma Petra

mzteaze said:


> @Chicoro & @Alma Petra
> 
> Making vanilla is very very easy.  You can cold infuse using vanilla beans & your chosen liquor (or vegetable glycerin).  Add beans and shake container at least once a week for 6 weeks.  Store in a cool, dark place.
> 
> Or, if you have an Instant Pot (electric pressure cooker), you can read the very detailed post for how to make in about 30 minutes plus prep time.    This details how to do it: https://tidbits-marci.com/pressure-cooker-vanilla-extract-and-faq/
> 
> I made my first batch with vodka but plan to make the next batch with bourbon.
> 
> When I get home I will find @ThatJerseyGirl 's post.  It was very detailed & well worth reading.



Thank you very much for this info! 

Do you think it could be dangerous to use oil in the cooker instead of vodka?

TIA


----------



## Alma Petra

@Chicoro how about using ready made vanilla extract?


----------



## keranikki

mzteaze said:


> @Chicoro & @Alma Petra
> 
> Making vanilla is very very easy.  You can cold infuse using vanilla beans & your chosen liquor (or vegetable glycerin).  Add beans and shake container at least once a week for 6 weeks.  Store in a cool, dark place.
> 
> Or, if you have an Instant Pot (electric pressure cooker), you can read the very detailed post for how to make in about 30 minutes plus prep time.    This details how to do it: https://tidbits-marci.com/pressure-cooker-vanilla-extract-and-faq/
> 
> I made my first batch with vodka but plan to make the next batch with bourbon.
> 
> When I get home I will find @ThatJerseyGirl 's post.  It was very detailed & well worth reading.



Thank you ma’am!


----------



## mzteaze

Alma Petra said:


> Thank you very much for this info!
> 
> Do you think it could be dangerous to use oil in the cooker instead of vodka?
> 
> TIA



 Since you are placing the oil or vodka in a canning jar first and using a lid, I doubt it will be an issue.  Just be sure to use a trivet and at least a cup of water.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Watching/lurking in this thread... I just recently discovered that my hair likes shea butter, when whipped.  Right now I'm using my whipped hair butter to seal and really keep my ends lubricated. My hair is fine so whipping my butter is key for me.

I've been melting my butters down on low heat but next batch I will try just whipping them when they're solid to see how that goes. I didn't get any grit in my mix but I'm down to try a different method.


----------



## mzteaze

@Chicoro & @Alma Petra 

Here are the links:

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...-hair-growth-oil.816155/page-16#post-24304279 - see post #479

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/nov-2017-what-did-you-buy-this-week.826653/#post-24333683 - see post #28

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...egimen-challenge.825277/page-21#post-24400401 - see post #610


----------



## Alma Petra

mzteaze said:


> @Chicoro & @Alma Petra
> 
> Here are the links:
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...-hair-growth-oil.816155/page-16#post-24304279 - see post #479
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/nov-2017-what-did-you-buy-this-week.826653/#post-24333683 - see post #28
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...egimen-challenge.825277/page-21#post-24400401 - see post #610


Thank you so much! You are most helpful! And @ThatJerseyGirl makes great discoveries.

So I understand from this that the crock pots are safer than the pressure pots? Plz excuse my absolute ignorance when it comes to cooking. I feel very apprehensive hehe. And btw do ppl need to strain amla, brahmi and the likes from the oil once it's done infusing? Or are they not too gritty/powdery? I know that henna is, and that @ElevatedEnergy has been keeping it in a coffee filter while infusing the oil.


----------



## mzteaze

Alma Petra said:


> Thank you so much! You are most helpful! And @ThatJerseyGirl makes great discoveries.
> 
> So I understand from this that the crock pots are safer than the pressure pots? Plz excuse my absolute ignorance when it comes to cooking. I feel very apprehensive hehe. And btw do ppl need to strain amla, brahmi and the likes from the oil once it's done infusing? Or are they not too gritty/powdery? I know that henna is, and that @ElevatedEnergy has been keeping it in a coffee filter while infusing the oil.



I wouldn't say that one is safer than the other.  It's just two different methods offered so that folks don't feel pressured to purchase another piece of equipment unnecessarily.  Use what you have - so if you have a slow cooker (crock pot) use that.  If you have an Instant Pot, you can still use that as well.

 I personally wouldn't strain out the powders until I am ready to use it (that's just the way I roll BUT I strain my oils before I use it using a lined sieve).  However, if you are apprehensive about it, place those powders in a coffee filter and secure the opening so that it doesn't leak OR use a tea bag.  That method makes it easier to remove the powders/herbs if you don't want to strain before use.


----------



## Chicoro

Alma Petra said:


> @Chicoro how about using ready made vanilla extract?



It is alcohol based. I may try the glycerin based recipe, though!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Alma Petra said:


> Thank you so much! You are most helpful! And @ThatJerseyGirl makes great discoveries.
> 
> So I understand from this that the crock pots are safer than the pressure pots? Plz excuse my absolute ignorance when it comes to cooking. I feel very apprehensive hehe. And btw do ppl need to strain amla, brahmi and the likes from the oil once it's done infusing? Or are they not too gritty/powdery? I know that henna is, and that @ElevatedEnergy has been keeping it in a coffee filter while infusing the oil.




Good Morning!  I wouldn't use a pressure cooker, if that is what you mean by pressure pot, because you don't want to risk having the mason jar or whatever container you use to explode because of the pressure.  I mentioned crock pot because just about everyone has one and it's easier to just sit the closed jar into the crock pot and let it infuse slowly overnight as opposed to letting it sit for a few days or a week.  I hope this answered your question.


----------



## Alma Petra

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Good Morning!  I wouldn't use a pressure cooker, if that is what you mean by pressure pot, because you don't want to risk having the mason jar or whatever container you use to explode because of the pressure.  I mentioned crock pot because just about everyone has one and it's easier to just sit the closed jar into the crock pot and let it infuse slowly overnight as opposed to letting it sit for a few days or a week.  I hope this answered your question.



Thanks dear. I don't own neither kind of cookers so if I'm going to purchase one, it better be the safer option! Guess I'll go for the slow cooker then!



mzteaze said:


> I wouldn't say that one is safer than the other.  It's just two different methods offered so that folks don't feel pressured to purchase another piece of equipment unnecessarily.  Use what you have - so if you have a slow cooker (crock pot) use that.  If you have an Instant Pot, you can still use that as well.
> 
> I personally wouldn't strain out the powders until I am ready to use it (that's just the way I roll BUT I strain my oils before I use it using a lined sieve).  However, if you are apprehensive about it, place those powders in a coffee filter and secure the opening so that it doesn't leak OR use a tea bag.  That method makes it easier to remove the powders/herbs if you don't want to strain before use.



I tried the coffee filter before but I think it makes it difficult for the oil to penetrate into the henna even after days (I have to say that I didn't check back again after that time. My attempted CP oil  has been sitting there for months I'd say). What do you line your strainer with?



Chicoro said:


> It is alcohol based. I may try the glycerin based recipe, though!


Or maybe with oil...


----------



## apple_natural

how often do you all wash out the shea mix? that would also tie into how often you change your hairstyles...

I was planning on changing mine once a week because this year i completely neglected it. but i'm not sure if that will actually work.


----------



## beingofserenity

apple_natural said:


> how often do you all wash out the shea mix? that would also tie into how often you change your hairstyles...
> 
> I was planning on changing mine once a week because this year i completely neglected it. but i'm not sure if that will actually work.



1-2 times a week.


----------



## apple_natural

oh ok. I thought I was doing too much. thanks! @beingofserenity


----------



## beingofserenity

apple_natural said:


> oh ok. I thought I was doing too much. thanks! @beingofserenity



Nahhh.  I'm a frequent washer because I feel cleaner, plus my hair dries out after a few days.  I don't like producty hair either.  I also like to blow dry. Hair seems to be doing okay, but it's not fine, so... haha. I try not do blow dry more than twice a week though even if I wash again!


----------



## guyaneseyankee

I wet or dampen my hair every morning.  Waking up with bed head is not cute.

Am I wasting product?


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Alma Petra said:


> Thanks dear. I don't own neither kind of cookers so if I'm going to purchase one, it better be the safer option! Guess I'll go for the slow cooker then!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the coffee filter before but I think it makes it difficult for the oil to penetrate into the henna even after days (I have to say that I didn't check back again after that time. My attempted CP oil  has been sitting there for months I'd say). What do you line your strainer with?
> 
> 
> Or maybe with oil...




I forgot to mention, if you're going to purchase a crock pot for the purpose of infusing oils, etc., then I think it would be ideal to purchase one from a Dollar store of some sort or a thrift store, as it would be fairly inexpensive.  I meant to mention this earlier, but my husband was rushing me to go to the post office with him and I didn't feel like going...standing on line right at the peak of Christmas rush...smh.  Like he couldn't go by himself....smh...


----------



## jennex

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> I forgot to mention, if you're going to purchase a crock pot for the purpose of infusing oils, etc., then I think it would be ideal to purchase one from a Dollar store of some sort or a thrift store, as it would be fairly inexpensive.  I meant to mention this earlier, but my husband was rushing me to go to the post office with him and I didn't feel like going...standing on line right at the peak of Christmas rush...smh. * Like he couldn't go by himself*....smh...


Misery loves company lol


----------



## jennex

apple_natural said:


> how often do you all wash out the shea mix? that would also tie into how often you change your hairstyles...
> 
> I was planning on changing mine once a week because this year i completely neglected it. but i'm not sure if that will actually work.


Once a week or every 2 weeks for washing out the shea mix. I alternate between the same 2 boring hairstyles have for years. It works for now.


----------



## Chicoro

apple_natural said:


> how often do you all wash out the shea mix? that would also tie into how often you change your hairstyles...
> 
> I was planning on changing mine once a week because this year i completely neglected it. but i'm not sure if that will actually work.



When I'm good and on track, I wash it out 1x per week. Sadly, I haven't been able to get to my hair for about 4 weeks. I subscribe to the idea of never doing my hair when I have very little time to be patient with it. I hope to be able to get to mine this weekend.


----------



## BellaRose

I want to join. I created a mix of shea butter, cocoa butter, coffee oil and vitamin e named Shea Mocha cream. Want to try it for the whole of 2018.


----------



## Chicoro

BellaRose said:


> I want to join. I created a mix of shea butter, cocoa butter, coffee oil and vitamin e named Shea Mocha cream. Want to try it for the whole of 2018.



That sounds decadent and delicious! That must be wonderful to slather on the hair.


----------



## Kells

I'd never whipped my shea butter mix. I was just hand mixing it and I felt it was smooth and creamy enough, but it wasn't fluffy.  And looking at these fluffy mixes have me wanting to apply the mixture more than once a week! lol

So I'm going to make another batch right now and whip it with my elec. hand mixer this time


----------



## mzteaze

Alma Petra said:


> Thanks dear. I don't own neither kind of cookers so if I'm going to purchase one, it better be the safer option! Guess I'll go for the slow cooker then!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the coffee filter before but I think it makes it difficult for the oil to penetrate into the henna even after days (I have to say that I didn't check back again after that time. My attempted CP oil  has been sitting there for months I'd say). What do you line your strainer with?
> 
> 
> Or maybe with oil...



I used a small piece of fine mesh cheesecloth.  I line my sieve with a piece and pour slowly.

Maybe you should consider getting reusable tea bags.  They are made of muslin and have a drawstring.


----------



## mzteaze

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Good Morning!  I wouldn't use a pressure cooker, if that is what you mean by pressure pot, because you don't want to risk having the mason jar or whatever container you use to explode because of the pressure.  I mentioned crock pot because just about everyone has one and it's easier to just sit the closed jar into the crock pot and let it infuse slowly overnight as opposed to letting it sit for a few days or a week.  I hope this answered your question.



I'm chuckling because I used my electric pressure cooker with zero problems.  You have to work with what you feel comfortable using though.


----------



## mzteaze

guyaneseyankee said:


> I wet or dampen my hair every morning.  Waking up with bed head is not cute.
> 
> Am I wasting product?


I don't think so. Of course I also used to spritz my hair daily too especially when I used JBCO daily.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

I wash every 2 weeks on average and usually apply my shea  butter mix around every 4 days. I only use a small amount. I don't always wear my hair out, but on days that I decide to...I don't have to worry about super weighed down hair. Yes there will be a feeling of the butter but definitely not enough to where I can't wear my hair out for fear of leaving grease marks on furniture. Y'all remember that scene in Coming to America?!!!! LOL

This is day 5 or 6 hair...can't remember....but my hair is light, fluffy and still has movement. My ends get the bulk of the shea butter so they weigh down faster than the rest of my hair.

 

 



Other cool uses I've found for shea butter besides being a great conditioning sealer:
It has the ability to replace other products in my routine.

Edge control:
Water + shea butter + silk scarf overnight = smooth edges

Styler:
Water + moisturizer + shea butter = soft, touchable hold that can last 4-5 days on my roller set hair.

Detangling aid/ Overnight Treatment:
The day before wash day; my hair is lubricated enough from applying shea butter throughout the 2 week span that I can get away with just misting my hair with water, using a little oil to pull out the shed hairs, throw on a plastic cap and head to sleep. I usually wake up to hair that feels like I've done an ultimate deep conditioning session.


----------



## apple_natural

BellaRose said:


> I want to join. I created a mix of shea butter, cocoa butter, coffee oil and vitamin e named Shea Mocha cream. Want to try it for the whole of 2018.


how cute lol.  does that smell really good


----------



## King of Sorrow

Not about that mixing life. Anyone have online vendors with great smelling-mixes they recommend? Taliah Waajid's Shea-Coco Curl Souffle is good, but other store-bought brands are a disappointment.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

Kemmie said:


> Not about that mixing life. Anyone have online vendors with great smelling-mixes they recommend? Taliah Waajid's Shea-Coco Curl Souffle is good, but other store-bought brands are a disappointment.


The Mane Choice Hair Dressing aka Doesn’t Get Much Butter Than This! I love it so much. It’s the most used product in my stash, and that’s coming from someone with consistency issues.

It isn’t whipped, but it’s not grainy or anything like that. And of course like with the MC  products, the ingredients are great.

Ingredients: Butyrospermun Parkii (Shea) Butter, Mango Butter, Persea Americana (Avocado) Butter, Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Vegetable Glycerin, Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil, Daucus Carota (Carrot) Butter, Brassica Oleracea Italica (Broccoli) Butter, Helianthus Annuus (Sunflower). Essential Oil: Grapefruit, Orange

Edited: The smell is pleasant (to me anyway). It smells very “citrusy”. But this is coming from someone that rarely ever has a problem with scents


----------



## Jetblackhair

Your hair is gorgeous @ElevatedEnergy!


----------



## BellaRose

Chicoro said:


> That sounds decadent and delicious! That must be wonderful to slather on the hair.


Yes it is.


----------



## BellaRose

apple_natural said:


> how cute lol.  does that smell really good


It was my first batch so i was getting the various smells over time. At first you smell the shea, then the cocoa then a faint coffee. Now all i smell is cocoa. lol I like it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Jetblackhair said:


> Your hair is gorgeous @ElevatedEnergy!



Thank you!  @Jetblackhair


----------



## King of Sorrow

Soaring Eagle said:


> The Mane Choice Hair Dressing aka Doesn’t Get Much Butter Than This! I love it so much. It’s the most used product in my stash, and that’s coming from someone with consistency issues.
> 
> It isn’t whipped, but it’s not grainy or anything like that. And of course like with the MC  products, the ingredients are great.
> 
> Ingredients: Butyrospermun Parkii (Shea) Butter, Mango Butter, Persea Americana (Avocado) Butter, Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Vegetable Glycerin, Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil, Daucus Carota (Carrot) Butter, Brassica Oleracea Italica (Broccoli) Butter, Helianthus Annuus (Sunflower). Essential Oil: Grapefruit, Orange
> 
> Edited: The smell is pleasant (to me anyway). It smells very “citrusy”. But this is coming from someone that rarely ever has a problem with scents



Thanks for the recommendation!  I'll be sure to try it out.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

@ElevatedEnergy

Your hair makes me want to call my mother more often.

Your hair makes me want to volunteer every weekend.

Your hair makes me want to cut sugar out of my diet and go raw vegan gluten carb free.

Your hair makes me want to learn another language, one that reads right to left.

Your hair just makes me want to be a better person, okay?!?!?!?


----------



## Honey Bee

tapioca_pudding said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> 
> Your hair makes me want to call my mother more often.
> 
> Your hair makes me want to volunteer every weekend.
> 
> Your hair makes me want to cut sugar out of my diet and go raw vegan gluten carb free.
> 
> Your hair makes me want to learn another language, one that reads right to left.
> 
> Your hair just makes me want to be a better person, okay?!?!?!?






Ok, @Chicoro, yall done sucked me in.  I'm down. Mama Honey Bee broke me off some shea butter out of her stash for testing purposes. 

I have fine hair, so I'll probably be on @ElevatedEnergy's every four days regimen. I have some ideas for my blend, but I need to do some research first.

For those trynna strain powders from oils, I have those iron-shut tea bags, the large ones.  I like em cuz they're disposable.  (I don't _look_ for new things to clean. As long as its biodegradable, I'm good. )


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

@tapioca_pudding  Now why you gotta go and make me blush?!!!

*Your hair makes me want to call my mother more often.




*

*Your hair makes me want to volunteer every weekend.




*

*Your hair makes me want to cut sugar out of my diet and go raw vegan gluten carb free.*

*







Your hair makes me want to learn another language, one that reads right to left.





I'm so flattered!






*


----------



## Honey Bee

ElevatedEnergy said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## keranikki

tapioca_pudding said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> 
> Your hair makes me want to call my mother more often.
> 
> Your hair makes me want to volunteer every weekend.
> 
> Your hair makes me want to cut sugar out of my diet and go raw vegan gluten carb free.
> 
> Your hair makes me want to learn another language, one that reads right to left.
> 
> Your hair just makes me want to be a better person, okay?!?!?!?



I second this notion! Thank you for speaking my mind!


----------



## Chicoro

Ya'll are already showing OUT  in this thread and:

- it 's not EVEN 2018 yet!
  Let me clutch my Shea butter mix and put my hair up to protect it. Because if this is an indication of the ride to come, it's going to be a rodeo in full effect.  I have a problem distinguishing between 'effect' and ´affect'. Do not judge me, or else me and my Shea mix are OUTTA here!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @tapioca_pudding  Now why you gotta go and make me blush?!!!
> 
> *Your hair makes me want to call my mother more often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Your hair makes me want to volunteer every weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Your hair makes me want to cut sugar out of my diet and go raw vegan gluten carb free.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your hair makes me want to learn another language, one that reads right to left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so flattered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



    I love it... Lawd that last gif  

I'm just saying.. you out here inspiring the masses with this head of hair of yours...   I'm just here to soak in allllllll the knowledge.


----------



## NappyNelle

Applied SSI Seyani to length, focusing on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Kemmie
Jakeala on ETSY Shea Amla Parfait is Wonderful (love Love Spellz Berry and other scents).  It is Whipped Perfection.

I'm sure SSI and a few others have some nice Shea Based Products that smell Great!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

keranikki said:


> *I second this notion! Thank you for speaking my mind!*


@keranikki @ElevatedEnergy
Gurl...She spoke mine too!  

Lawd.I.just.could.not.find.the.words.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Kemmie
> Jakeala on ETSY Shea Amla Parfait is Wonderful (love Love Spellz Berry and other scents).  It is Whipped Perfection.
> 
> I'm sure SSI and a few others have some nice Shea Based Products that smell Great!



Isn't it, though? I been telling people about that Jakeala Shea Amla Parfait.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Chicoro said:


> Ya'll are already showing OUT  in this thread and:
> 
> - it 's not EVEN 2018 yet!
> Let me clutch my Shea butter mix and put my hair up to protect it. Because if this is an indication of the ride to come, it's going to be a rodeo in full effect.  I have a problem distinguishing between 'effect' and ´affect'. Do not judge me, or else me and my Shea mix are OUTTA here!





You got the right "effect."

I think this might be right:

Affect (AH-fect): Emotion
Affect (uh-FECT): a verb . . . to affect someone or some thing
Effect (uh-FECT): A result . . . as in a cause and effect
Effects (EEE-fects???): Belongings??? (I need to look this up)

I use them wrong all the time. English can be a challenging language.

ETA: I just know that the ACTION one -- the verb -- starts with "a." A for action.  Until you want it to be a thing, an emotion. That's the "a" one, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

YvetteWithJoy said:


> *Isn't it, though? I been telling people about that Jakeala Shea Amla Parfait. *


@YvetteWithJoy
It is incredibly delicious!

And The Scents!


----------



## Chicoro

YvetteWithJoy said:


> You got the right "effect."
> 
> I think this might be right:
> 
> Affect (AH-fect): Emotion
> Affect (uh-FECT): a verb . . . to affect someone or some thing
> Effect (uh-FECT): A result . . . as in a cause and effect
> Effects (EEE-fects???): Belongings??? (I need to look this up)
> 
> I use them wrong all the time. English can be a challenging language.
> 
> ETA: I just know that the ACTION one -- the verb -- starts with "a." A for action.  Until you want it to be a thing, an emotion. That's the "a" one, too.



Yeah! Thank you!


----------



## Coilystep

I’ve been lurking in this thread.  I’m trying to figure out how I might incorporate a Shea mix into my wash n go life


----------



## naturalagain2

Washed my hair and used my Shea butter mix as my sealer/styler. I love this stuff!! My hair just feels so good!! I can't wait to see how this and using my Ayurvedic herbs will transform my hair in a year. I can already tell being consistent with my products is helping my hair greatly.


----------



## keranikki

Finally made my Shea mix this morning using my CP oil.   Rocking a pinned back WNG this morning.


----------



## Taleah2009

Aggie said:


> Welllll I was trying hard to stay away from this thread but I hope you ladies are all happy with yourselves now because now I feel compelled to come in here and join this challenge.
> 
> So yeah.....I'm in too .


lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My handheld mixer came so I whipped out a 4oz jar of:
Unrefined SB
ED JBCO
HBCO
Te.a Tr.ee Oil
Pepp.ermint Oil

Will make various combos in small 4oz batches.  This is my "Itchy Scalp" formula.

My next batch will be: 
Umrefomed SB
Ri.ce B.ran Oil
Pum.pkin Seed Oil
Grape.seed Oil


----------



## NappyNelle

Applying shea to my length.


----------



## Froreal3

I ordered my Shea, mango butter, castor, grapeseed, coconut oils, and a bunch of fragrance oils from Bulk Apothecary.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

I applied the Mane Choice Hair Dressing from root to tip on Wednesday after washing. Proceeded to braid, and baggy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *My next batch will be: *
> *Umrefomed SB
> Ri.ce B.ran Oil
> Pum.pkin Seed Oil
> Grape.seed Oil*



Made this this a.m. 

I got x1 8oz Jar and x1 40z Jar out of this batch.  Also added Hemp.seed Oil and EVOO.

Will be buying some Fra.grance Oils for scent.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Made this this a.m.
> 
> I got x1 8oz Jar and x1 40z Jar out of this batch.  Also added Hemp.seed Oil and EVOO.
> 
> Will be buying some Fra.grance Oils for scent.



where do you purchase your fragrant oils from?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ThatJerseyGirl
Hey Lady!....

Bulk Apothecary has all the scents.  Go check them out. 

They have all the scents the Hand-made Natural Vendors use to scent their products.

It will be my first time buying, but it seems like the go-to place (here) for scents.


----------



## guyaneseyankee

Chicoro said:


> Ya'll are already showing OUT  in this thread and:
> 
> - it 's not EVEN 2018 yet!
> Let me clutch my Shea butter mix and put my hair up to protect it. Because if this is an indication of the ride to come, it's going to be a rodeo in full effect.  I have a problem distinguishing between 'effect' and ´affect'. Do not judge me, or else me and my Shea mix are OUTTA here!



Just made two new batches last night,  2018 - Bring it!!!!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl
> Hey Lady!....
> 
> Bulk Apothecary has all the scents.  Go check them out.
> 
> They have all the scents the Hand-made Natural Vendors use to scent their products.
> 
> It will be my first time buying, but it seems like the go-to place (here) for scents.




Mary, Joseph and JESUS!!!   Chiiiiiillllleeeee.......Well stick a fork in me and pull it out clean cuz I.AM.DONE!!!! 

*wailin n carry'n on*  why did you send me hereeee.......

They have Allure fragrance oil and I am wearing that today. In fact, I bathed in it..shower gel, lotion, oil and all!!!! 

And they have those hammered copper Moscow mugs for 7.99 in the clearance section and Pimp Pier One Imports has the audacity to have those mugs for much more.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ThatJerseyGirl
I love He.llo S.ugar and now I can have it whenever I want now.

It's about to be on with these SB Mixtures.

I'm excited to whip my own SB and scent them like the "Pros"

*cackles at you talmbout some mary, joseph and sweet baby jeesus*

Yup... The Reason for the Season


----------



## Theresamonet

Are y'all moisturizing and then sealing with your shea mixes, or are you using the shea as your moisturizer?


----------



## Soaring Eagle

Theresamonet said:


> Are y'all moisturizing and then sealing with your shea mixes, or are you using the shea as your moisturizer?


I am using my butter as a sealant, on top of a leave in/moisturizer.


----------



## Theresamonet

Soaring Eagle said:


> I am using my butter as a sealant, on top of a leave in/moisturizer.



Thanks. I normally wash n go, so I'm trying to figure out how I can incorporate some shea. I don't want to have too much in my hair though. I usually don't seal when I wng. Hhhmmm.


----------



## Theresamonet

I actually found a few YouTubers with nice wngs, using a moisturizer + shea butter + gel process. I'm going to go ahead and order my butters. Lol


----------



## lalla

I've just noticed that fusionofcultures religiously uses a shea butter blend. 
I apply shea butter on my new growth and ends after moisturizing with S curl. I do this every other day. 
I am 10 weeks post and I have no breakage when I finger detangle and very few tangles. No breakage means fewer than 10 broken strands. I am happy so far with my shea regimen.


----------



## Coilystep




----------



## Chicoro

*Edited to say:* Shea butter continues to help me retain length. Hair is 24.5 inches in crown area.

On a whim, I decided to measure my braids. I was pleasantly surprised to find that my loosened hair is measuring 24.5 inches in the front crown area. The crown area is the top of the head. There are two braids there.

This is the right side of my head. I have my top front braid pulled over to the left, but let's assume it is part of the right side of hair.

All my hair at the top of my head[ front crown right, front crown left, back crown right, back crown left] which is four (4) braids, is all longer than the braids at the bottom, which also consists of four (4) braids. This fits the data that I documented below from the _Chemical and Physical Behavior of Hair_ book.

Hair has wisdom, because the in result is that if I were to straighten my hair, it would be even. The hair in the crown has to be longer because it has a farther distance to grow. Another way to look at it is that all my braids 'look' the same length and they hang to the same length.

*Updated Hair Length Statistics *

Front Length:

Front Crown - 24.5 inches
Front Side[burns] - 22 inches
Back Length:

Back Crown - 24 inches
Back Nape-21.5 inches
"... hair grows at approximately 14-cm/year or 5.5-inches/year on the vertex or the crown area of the scalp of *Caucasian**** female adults; [hair grows] a slightly slower rate at the temples..." page 10

_Chemical and Physical Behavior of Human Hair
by Clarence R. Robbins, 5th Edition_​
****There is no data for females of African descent with this particular statistic. With some extrapolation, I'd say it still applies to us.

 *


----------



## Chicoro

lalla said:


> *I've just noticed that fusionofcultures religiously uses a shea butter blend.*
> I apply shea butter on my new growth and ends after moisturizing with S curl. I do this every other day.
> I am 10 weeks post and I have no breakage when I finger detangle and very few tangles. No breakage means fewer than 10 broken strands. I am happy so far with my shea regimen.



And you will continue to find that this is the common denominator for women with super long afro-textured hair: they use Shea butter.

This is that incredible, critical, intelligent, observation that @ThatJerseyGirl  made! This is  why I have and will continue to sing her praises-*forever!* That remark was like the missing _*Rosetta Stone*_ [for me] to understand the pattern for  growing, super-long afro hair.

Shea Butter seems *more impactful *when it is used at the *BEGINNING *of one's hair journey. Why? Because if you use it at the beginning of your journey and then you stop, it seems like the shea butter continues to 'preserve' that initial length on the hair strand. How, I do not know. I have some ideas, though.

Wherever you may pick up Shea butter in your journey, it tends to have a very positive effect [result]. I'm an example. I just started using my hair in 2017 on hair that was close to waist length. My hair is flourishing as it gains length past my waist and onwards to my tailbone and beyond.


----------



## Alma Petra

So how much oil do you guys add to your shea butter before whipping? I mean the measurements


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ThatJerseyGirl 
Thank you for the initial Research and Findings

@Chicoro 
Thank you for sharing your 2017 results and inspiring folks to at least try a SB Regimen.....

I have made a personal commitment to try a SB Regi (in some capacity) throughout 2018.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ThatJerseyGirl
My scents from Bulk Apoth has shipped already!


----------



## flyygirlll2

I would like to join. I’ve used Shea Butter on and off the last few years but never really found a mix that truly worked well on my hair. I recently purchased a SB mix that is whipped to perfection and just melts into my hair. I have it in my hair now and it feels great! 

I plan to continue to use it as a sealant.


----------



## Chicoro

flyygirlll2 said:


> I would like to join. I’ve used Shea Butter on and off the last few years but never really found a mix that truly worked well on my hair. I recently purchased a SB mix that is whipped to perfection and just melts into my hair. I have it in my hair now and it feels great!
> 
> I plan to continue to use it as a sealant.



Would you mind sharing the brand and the product you are using? I think it would help some of the ladies here who are not mixtresses.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Currently Using:
Texture Me Natural's Healing Hair Butter that is:
_
UnReSB, Kpangan Butter, Avocado Butter, EVOO infused w/Basil, Sesame Seed Oil, JBCO, Virgin Palm Kernel Oil, Avocado Oil, Bhringraj Oil and Ayurvedic Infused Coconut Oil, Vitamin E and Essential Oil Blend_

In case anyone's interested in whipping this up.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Chicoro said:


> Would you mind sharing the brand and the product you are using? I think it would help some of the ladies here who are not mixtresses.



I got the SB from here https://www.etsy.com/listing/561010856/strawberry-heaven-scent-coconut https://www.etsy.com/listing/561010856/strawberry-heaven-scent-coconut

She also sells premium Shea Butter as well.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl
> My scents from Bulk Apoth has shipped already!


Mine too. I also ordered Shea and Mango butter. It all should be here by Wednesday.


----------



## Chicoro

Alma Petra said:


> So how much oil do you guys add to your shea butter before whipping? I mean the measurements



How much shea butter will be in your mix?


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

@Chicoro & @IDareT'sHair 

I thank you for those kind words.  I really do!  I believe that if used consistently, just like anything else, you will see results.  I know I did and I wasn't looking for length I'm even thinking about making a shea butter deep conditioner once I remove this install which will probably be sooner rather than later, considering all of this new growth that I have from CP's hair growth oil.

I think a good mix for a shea butter deep conditioner would have the following:

Unrefined shea butter
A conditioner of your choice (now would be a good time to put your cheapies to good use such as Suave or VO5)
Rosemary Essential hair oil
Lavender Essential hair oil
Jamaican Black Castor oil
Sweet Almond Oil
One Egg(for protein)
Apple Cider Vinegar
Aloe Vera Gel 

I would just make enough for one deep condition session as opposed to letting it sit in a 'fridge.   I would work this blend in section by section by massaging those good oils into the scalp.  IF you want to opt out of protein, omit the egg.  Don't use heat with the egg.  Might mess round and have an omelet lololol....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> *Might mess round and have an omelet lololol....*


@ThatJerseyGirl

You know You Ain't Right..There's something Seriously Wrong With You?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ThatJerseyGirl
That DC'er sounds good.

I have a Dabur Egg Protein DC'er I could use as a base (as my cheapie) and mix some UnRef SB and the other stuff you mentioned in it.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl
> That DC'er sounds good.
> 
> I have a Dabur Egg Protein DC'er I could use as a base (as my cheapie) and mix some UnRef SB and the other stuff you mentioned in it.




any conditioner would work and especially that one because you don't have to waste an egg that you could potentially have for breakfast lololol....

It's just a matter of melting down the shea butter and mixing it to a whipped consistency for an easier application from the scalp all the way down to the ends of the hair.  I place emphasis on the ends of hair for mending split ends.  Also, with the goodness of those oils and a good conditioner, I would massage it in my scalp and leave it on for a few hours.  Now that I think about it, I guess one could omit the egg if they want to do a protein treatment and just use a protein based conditioner.  Wow...i just dummied up lolololol......I think it was the Jack Daniels and Coke tho that helped lolololol....

I have been thinking of ways to utilize the Shea Butter to its fullest potential in our hair because after all, it was GIVEN to US by GOD to be used by US in Africa.  I don't think it grows anywhere else.  Can I get an amen.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> *Can I get an amen....*.




....

I have some "cheapie" Q.ueen He.lene Cholesterol I could use as a base and follow your recipe mentioned upthread and/or add a couple Ayurvedic Powders in there for a nice DC'ing Mask.


----------



## Chicoro

_*"I have been thinking of ways to utilize the Shea Butter to its fullest potential in our hair because after all, it was GIVEN to US by GOD to be used by US in Africa.  I don't think it grows anywhere else. "   *_@ThatJerseyGirl said

The shea tree only grows in Africa, based upon what I know. In contrast, the cocoa tree  grows in Latin America, the Caribbean and Madagascar and Africa.

I know a person from South Africa and she told me she has never heard of shea butter until I mentioned it to her today. I was quite surprised, taken back and thought it very odd that she would not have knowledge of the shea tree and shea butter coming from South Africa.


----------



## Honey Bee

I want to make something with the consistency of an ointment. (My hair used to love that VO5 grease.) And I don't want it to feel greasy, so I'ma use a dry oil. (I have apricot kernel oil. If it's still too greasy, I'll add some isopropyl myristate.) Also, some kinda preservative since I'll probably have wet hands when I use it.


----------



## lalla

I rarely whip shea butter anymore, but when I did I would never melt it. It's a waste of time and the butter might become grainy.


----------



## Alma Petra

Chicoro said:


> How much shea butter will be in your mix?



About 100 gm. Thanks! 
Also how to I make it very light? I tried whipping some yesterday but it was till very heavy at the end


----------



## Chicoro

Alma Petra said:


> About 100 gm. Thanks!
> Also how to I make it very light? I tried whipping some yesterday but it was till very heavy at the end



What were your exact ingredients and recipe? What were the measurements of each ingredient you put in your recipe? What was your process?


----------



## Alma Petra

Chicoro said:


> What were your exact ingredients and recipe? What were the measurements of each ingredient you put in your recipe? What was your process?


Hi
I added about 100 g of shea butter, then 2 tablespoons of grapeseed oil, one tablespoon of vitamin E oil, and a few drops of a vanilla essence. I whipped with an electrical whisk.


----------



## Chicoro

Alma Petra said:


> Hi
> I added about 100 g of shea butter, then 2 tablespoons of grapeseed oil, one tablespoon of vitamin E oil, and a few drops of a vanilla essence. I whipped with an electrical whisk.



*Not enough oil! Add more oil, please! *

Coconut oil is the key and critical to giving it that whipped textured. Some people don't like it on their hair and don't put it in their mixes. I don't know what is the alternative. Maybe someone in this thread can tell us.

My suggestion is to add 8 tablespoons of olive oil. If you like coconut oil, add 1-2 tablespoons of that, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm loving my _SheaVada_ Itchy Scalp FormulaI whipped it to sheer whipped perfection and added T.ea Tr.ee & Pe.ppermint EO's.  I also added a few drops of glycerin to this blend.

I'm thinking about adding a drop of Rosemary to it.  Love the Consistency.  I couldn't have bought a better pre-made formulation.

@Chicoro
Thank you for mentioning Coconut Oil.  I think I'll add Fractionated CO into one of my next blends.


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm loving my _SheaVada_ Itchy Scalp FormulaI whipped it to sheer whipped perfection and added T.ea Tr.ee & Pe.ppermint EO's.  I also added a few drops of *glycerin to this blend.*
> 
> I'm thinking about adding a drop of Rosemary to it.  Love the Consistency.  I couldn't have bought a better pre-made formulation.
> 
> @Chicoro
> Thank you for mentioning Coconut Oil.  I think I'll add Fractionated CO into one of my next blends.



What does glycerin bring to the blend? Why are people adding it?


----------



## Virtuosa

I am not a mixtress either but I found a great Black-owned Etsy Shop that allows you to purchase whipped shea butter made with coconut oil, olive, OR sweet almond oil. I need something more noncomedogenic that coconut oil and I picked the sweet almond blend. You’re also allowed to add an essential oil and fragrance. It was the first time I’ve found whipped shea without coconut oil so I was quite excited. The product is buttery, light, and melts in your hands. Very pleased. I am not affiliated with this store in any way but I hope it might help others. Shipping was super quick as well.  

https://www.etsy.com/shop/AmeerahsNaturals


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Chicoro
I felt it helped me whip it more into a  whipped consistency and adds additional hydration and moisture retention.


----------



## Chicoro

Virtuosa said:


> I am not a mixtress either but I found a great Black-owned Etsy Shop that allows you to purchase whipped shea butter made with coconut oil, olive, OR sweet almond oil. I need something more noncomedogenic that coconut oil and I picked the sweet almond blend. You’re also allowed to add an essential oil and fragrance. It was the first time I’ve found whipped shea without coconut oil so I was quite excited. The product is buttery, light, and melts in your hands. Very pleased. I am not affiliated with this store in any way but I hope it might help others. Shipping was super quick as well.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/AmeerahsNaturals



So, the whipped blend you have is shea butter and almond oil. Or, is your blend shea butter, almond oil and olive oil? Or is your blend shea butter and olive oil? Thank you @Virtuosa !


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> I felt it helped me whip it more into a  whipped consistency and adds additional hydration and moisture retention.



Hmmmm.... interesting. This is good to know. I am trying to keep my mixes as simple as possible with a minimum amount of ingredients. But I will tuck this tidbit of information away in the back of my head for future reference. Glycerin can be far more plentiful and easy to get in some places. Okay! Thank you for the information.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Chicoro 
I bought some Veggie Glycerin from A.mazon for something else and said "Why Not?"


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> I bought some Veggie Glycerin from A.mazon for something else and said "Why Not?"


 Oh, okay!


----------



## Chicoro

Alma Petra said:


> Hi
> I added about 100 g of shea butter, then 2 tablespoons of grapeseed oil, one tablespoon of vitamin E oil, and a few drops of a vanilla essence. I whipped with an electrical whisk.



You may want to add some more oil. I just made some shea butter tonight using my Senegalese shea butter. I whipped it. It came out super grainy and gritty -as usual!

So, I took the bowl and put it over a pot of hot, boiling water and steamed it until it melted into a liquid. Then, I stuck it in the fridge for 50 minutes so that it would solidify again. THEN, I whipped it again and it JUST.LIKE.BUTTER!!! 

Add some oil to your shea butter and whip it again. If it is still heavy and gummy, you may need to do the steam/solidy/whip process.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> I felt it helped me whip it more into a  whipped consistency and adds additional hydration and moisture retention.



Interesting. Thanks for sharing. I am currently quite interested in glycerin due to the video below by a doctor/trichologist. I'm also interested in handling my hair less on wash day. Maybe I can add glycerin to my shea butter mix--whichever I end up using.


----------



## Virtuosa

Chicoro said:


> So, the whipped blend you have is shea butter and almond oil. Or, is your blend shea butter, almond oil and olive oil? Or is your blend shea butter and olive oil? Thank you @Virtuosa !



I have Shea and sweet almond oil. I chose cucumber melon fragrance. I am planning to get their shea with olive oil next.


----------



## Chicoro

Virtuosa said:


> I have Shea and sweet almond oil. I chose cucumber melon fragrance. I am planning to get their shea with olive oil next.



This is GREAT to hear and to learn! So, you can get whipped shea butter to whip with just the addition of almond oil. Coconut oil is not necessary. 

I just made my standard batch of shea butter for the month, consisting of shea butter, coconut oil and olive oil. Next go round, I will make the batch just using olive oil or just using almond oil. That would make my recipe even simpler: a two ingredient whipped shea mix!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My next 2 4oz batches will be:
SB & Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil
SB & Ayurvedic Oils


----------



## keranikki

Whipped shea butter is everything to me at the moment. The SB/MB w/ pomegranate oil mix I made has my skin feeling moisturized from the inside out and soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

keranikki said:


> *Whipped shea butter is everything to me at the moment. The SB/MB w/ pomegranate oil mix I made has my skin feeling moisturized from the inside out and soft.*


@keranikki 
Sounds


----------



## lalla

One recipe I love for hands, feet, nails and cuticles: 
25% lanolin 75% shea butter.
It is greasy so I use it every night before bed. It leaves my hands and feet extremely soft, my nails are stronger and whiter after using this. 
If you are allergic, stay away from lanolin.


----------



## Chicoro

lalla said:


> One recipe I love for hands, feet, nails and cuticles:
> 25% lanolin 75% shea butter.
> It is greasy so I use it every night before bed. It leaves my hands and feet extremely soft, my nails are stronger and whiter after using this.
> If you are allergic, stay away from lanolin.



From where does one buy lanolin? Where did you get your lanolin @lalla ?


----------



## lalla

Chicoro said:


> From where does one buy lanolin? Where did you get your lanolin @lalla ?


I ordered it from a cosmetics supply website. I think it was manske shop, but alexmo cosmetics and skincareonline.de also have it. It's excellent for protection and healing, unless you are allergic to it. A little goes a long way as it is quite sticky.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

What I've so far about incorporating SB into my Regimen, my detangling isn't such a Nightmare

All the products/stuff I once needed to help me detangle, I feel I may no longer need them?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@YvetteWithJoy 

Thank you for sharing the Webinar.  Great Information!


----------



## quirkydimples

I want in. I’m relaxed, but found an old thread where people talked about using it on their ends.

I wear buns for the most part and have started using Shea butter after my creams.

I’m using the same whipped Shea butter that I make and use on my body. My mix is Shea butter, coconut oil, mango butter (sometimes) and olive oil. Simple.


----------



## keranikki

I treated my ends with shea mix before rollersetting. My hair is not as oily as I thought it was going to be. Shea and heat might be my friends, if I’m careful with what I layer it with when I rollerset.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

IDareT'sHair said:


> @YvetteWithJoy
> 
> Thank you for sharing the Webinar.  Great Information!



YW. Thanks for letting me know. 

Yes. It was long, but I found especially the second half informative.


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> What I've so far about incorporating SB into my Regimen, my detangling isn't such a Nightmare
> 
> All the products/stuff I once needed to help me detangle, I feel I may no longer need them?



YES! This is my situation. I'm on month 13th of no comb. I am able to do this because of the shea butter!


----------



## caribeandiva

I’ve been lurking in this thread since it started and love reading the comments! I started using Shea Butter 3 weeks ago with Chicoro’s help and guidance. Let’s just say i didn’t know what I was missing! I bought some yellow Shea Butter from my local bss. I made my whipped Shea Butter mix with coconut oil, olive oil, sweet almond oil and grape seed oil. My hair has completely transformed. It was chronically dry and now it’s moisturized all of the time. No tangles either. I do the LOC method every night and seal with my SB mix. For my next batch I need to get some fragrance oils to make it smell yummy. I can’t smell the sweet almond oil I added to my current mix. Maybe it’s because it was mixed with other things and not pure (it was pretty cheap). Maybe it’s because I added it too early during the whipping process. I don’t know. Oh well. I’ll stick with essential oils for scents.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> I’ve been lurking in this thread since it started and love reading the comments! I started using Shea Butter 3 weeks ago with Chicoro’s help and guidance. Let’s just say i didn’t know what I was missing! I bought some yellow Shea Butter from my local bss. I made my whipped Shea Butter mix with coconut oil, olive oil, *sweet almond oil *and grape seed oil. My hair has completely transformed. It was chronically dry and now it’s moisturized all of the time. No tangles either. I do the LOC method every night and seal with my SB mix. For my next batch I need to get some fragrance oils to make it smell yummy. I can’t smell the sweet almond oil I added to my current mix. Maybe it’s because it was mixed with other things and not pure (it was pretty cheap). Maybe it’s because I added it too early during the whipping process. I don’t know. Oh well. I’ll stick with essential oils for scents.



Sweet almond oil doesn't have a scent. It's a carrier oil. That means you put drops of concentrated essential oils in it, to help 'carry' them into the skin and the bloodstream. The health food store should have a great selection of essential oils. They can range from $3.00 dollars a bottle to $16 dollars a bottle. Lavender, citronella, and ylang ylang are some you may want to try how they smell at the store.

Congratulations on getting your hair to a constant moisturized state! That's a wonderful accomplishment.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Coilystep said:


>



TFS!


----------



## Chicoro

Just washed my hair and slathered with my fresh batch of shea butter. Shea butter is buttery but it also is gummy, waxy and or  like clay. It clumps my hair strands together so that my hair doesn't unravel, tangle or break. I finished washing my hair about 2 hours ago. My hair is coated from root to tip with shea butter and the ends are firm and fortified.

I did an Aphogee 2 Step Protein Treatment with NO COMB tonight. Shea butter made it possible. After I rinsed the conditioner out of my hair, it only took me a little less than 30 minutes to finger detangle, moisten with Scurl and gel, coat my hair with shea butter and braid up my hair.

Amazing! The shedded hair ball was quite small, too.  My ends are smooth, not dotted with little knots that contribute to rough ends. My ends feel just like butter, too!

In the picture below, I was doing the same hair routine, which is NO COMB, except I was not using Shea butter. I learned that my braid would unravel. I had no idea my hair did this. These little unraveled hairs would tangle around the braid. I would lose these hairs AND create tangles on the braids.


*BEFORE USING SHEA Butter: *Braids unraveled, creating breakage and tangles. See that whole wavy like curl? THAT's the type of whole curls I used to lose due to tangles, prior to using shea butter in my regimen.


*AFTER USING SHEA Butter: *Braids stay neat and stray hairs stay 'clumped' together.
My braids no longer unravel. All I have to do now is wet my braid to take it loose. No more monster tangles on the ends. No more needless, unnecessary set-back causing breakage!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd I wish I had all this SB knowledge early in 2017

- I could have possibly saved myself from my 2017 detangling nightmares, the hours of frustration not to mention lost hairs from detangling and wasteful dollars spent on various unncessary and most of the time ineffective detangling products.

Shea Butter has done what none of this 'mess' has been able to do.

I hope to fully recover from all the knotting, tangling, matting mishaps in 2018.


----------



## jennex

The shea butter seems to be working well for me. My hair is easy to detangle, the strands just slide past each other, and I'm noticing less single strand knots. I also don't have to apply it everyday. I can skip a day and still have moisturized hair. This is wonderful because my hair tends to dry out in the winter months and I lose a lot of the length I gained in the summer. If I can get through this entire winter with moisturized hair, I'm going to be in very good shape when the weather warms up.


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd I wish I had all this SB knowledge early in 2017
> 
> -* I could have possibly saved myself from my 2017 detangling nightmares*, the hours of frustration not to mention lost hairs from detangling and wasteful dollars spent on various unncessary and most of the time ineffective detangling products.
> 
> Shea Butter has done what none of this 'mess' has been able to do.
> 
> *I hope to fully recover from all the knotting, tangling, matting mishaps in 2018*.



Imagine, based upon what you know today, how long and healthy your hair is going to be from now on because  you recovered from the knotting, tangling and matting mishaps starting in December 2017! 2018 on forward is just going to be Wow for you and your hair!

* "I could have possibly saved myself from my 2017 detangling nightmares..."*
But you don't really know. This may be the way you needed to experience so that you COULD learn this information and keep it for a lifetime!!!!! So, don't hit your head against the wall.

I'm in that same boat with you. I JUST learned how my braids unravel. That was 1 braid. *Let's do the math:*

1 braid x 8(the number of braids) = 8 braids
8 braids x 4 times per month I wash and lose the hair= 32 times

I'm using myself not because I am so important, but because I am referencing that visual I put up in post #234.
The amount of hair I used to* [potentially]* lose was *ALL *that hair shown unraveling on that one braid. Multiply that by 8 braids, then multiply that by 4 times I washed per month. Then multiply that by 12 for the year, then multiply that by 10 for the last 10 years.

"I Chicoro, could have been at *foot length*!"  

*When one knows better, one does better. Period. *Once you get knowledge, NO ONE can EVER take it from you. Instead of thinking about this as what you could have done better, look at it as refining your knowledge about your hair on how to gain super long length, EVERY TIME! And this knowledge you will be able to have for a lifetime and can share and give to others indefinitely, without limits! THAT, is power and YOU have it!







*
*


----------



## Chicoro

jennex said:


> The shea butter seems to be working well for me. My hair is *easy to detangle, the strands just slide past each other*, *and I'm noticing less single strand knots. *I also don't have to apply it everyday. I can skip a day and still have moisturized hair. This is wonderful because my hair tends to dry out in the winter months and I lose a lot of the length I gained in the summer. If I can get through this entire winter with moisturized hair, I'm going to be in very good shape when the weather warms up.



Congratulations to you! 

This is part of the magic of Shea butter. Tangles and dryness are the banes of afro-textured hair, shea butter helps to improve both of these challenges!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Chicoro 
Thank you for your Inspiring Words 

- I am excited about this new year and even the "Recovery Process".


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> Thank you for your Inspiring Words
> 
> - I am excited about this new year and even the "Recovery Process".



You are welcome!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Last night I made:
Ayurvedic Blend w/Amla & Black Seed Oil (8oz)
SB w/Strong Roots Red Pimento (4oz)

*I took some left over Christ.mas stick on name tags and Labeled them.*

Next Batch - "Growth" Batch I may use SB & Cinnamon Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chicoro said:


> *You are welcome!*


@Chicoro
I spent all of 2017 having/experiencing one detangling fail after another.

So this will be a much needed and welcomed change in my Regimen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I couldn't figure out why everybody was buying such large quantities of SB, but I understand now.  

One lb doesn't yield as much as you would think. 

Before, I thought: "What in The World would I do with 5lb - 7lb's of UnRef SB?

I see now.


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> I couldn't figure out why everybody was buying such large quantities of SB, but I understand now.
> 
> One lb doesn't yield as much as you would think.
> 
> Before, I thought: "What in The World would I do with 5lb - 7lb's of UnRef SB?
> 
> I see now.



Shea Butter: "At first you didn't want me. Now you all on me."


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chicoro said:


> *Shea Butter: "At first you didn't want me. Now you all on me."*


@Chicoro 
I saw this in one of your Original Posts - and you are absolutely right!

I'm thankful it's fairly inexpensive.


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> I saw this in one of your Original Posts - and you are absolutely right!
> 
> I'm thankful it's fairly inexpensive.



It's worth repeating, right?! It 's like one either loves it or hates it. Once you get that Shea butter bug bite, it's over. You are hooked for life, and in an obsessive way.

I was actually contemplating attending the Global Shea Alliance 2018 Conference in Abuja, Nigeria, in March 12-13, 2018. *WHAT* am 'I' going to do there? Shea butter got me turned out. Got me considering taking trips to Africa.

The theme for the Shea Alliance Conference in 2018: "Going Further Together." I want to go, too. Obviously it doesn't matter how far since I'm willing to go to Abuja. I didn't even KNOW where Abuja is located. I need to TAKE a SEAT! My  mind whispers, _"Yes, on a plane to Abuja."_
Shea butter got a hold on me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Chicoro 
I have a Colleague who is in Nigeria until January.

Hmm...I should ask him to bring me some SB back!


----------



## Pygmy_puff

Chicoro said:


> I need to TAKE a SEAT! My  mind whispers, _"Yes, on a plane to Abuja."_
> Shea butter got a hold on me.



Girl, I am DEAD


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

You guys got me pausing Netflix and hollerin'.


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> I have a Colleague who is in Nigeria until January.
> 
> Hmm...I should ask him to bring me some SB back!



Ask him if it is better to fly into Lagos and then fly to Abuja? Or, should I fly directly into Abuja?


----------



## Saravana

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> I like 22nd CNW's hair and am in awe of her growth, but I can't stand to hear her talk/watch her videos.  All of that silly smilin n ramblin just got on my damn nerves.  Her delivery is too slow for me (too repetitive), so I don't have the patience to listen to her 20+ minute videos.   One time, I remember starting her video, then realized I forgot to run around the corner and play my night time lottery numbers.  So I rushed out of the house, drove around the corner, played my numbers, came back in the house and she was still on my iPad talking!!


22nd CNW' seems very sweet and I am grateful for any woman who shares her beauty secrets. However i too find her videos to be unnecessary long for the information she is giving.  

One way to get around unnecessary long and wordy videos is to change the playing speed. So I usually go to "Settings" then on "Speed" then i choose a faster speed like 1.5 or 2. Cuts down on playing time.


----------



## Chicoro

"With more than 500 participants annually, the Global Shea Alliance International Conference is *THE* shea industry forum to learn best practices."​
This hotel looks nice.


----------



## Saravana

I am now dreading the entire day I am going to spend braiding my hair... I have gotten so lazy.

i might just have to bun my hair for the challenge and modify my routine so that my hair does not look too goey and pastey.


----------



## Chicoro

On a serious note:

_"In the last 20 years, the shea export market has grown 600%,  to 350,000 MT a year. The increased trade is improving livelihoods in African producing communities, creating approximately 200 million USD in annual income and employing more than 4 million women."

Global Shea Alliance (GSA)_


----------



## Chicoro

Saravana said:


> I am now dreading the entire day I am going to spend braiding my hair... I have gotten so lazy.
> 
> i might just have to bun my hair for the challenge and modify my routine so that my hair does not look too goey.



Do what works for you and will allow you to want to continue!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Chicoro said:


> On a serious note:
> 
> _"In the last 20 years, the shea export market has grown 600%,  to 350,000 MT a year. The increased trade is improving livelihoods in African producing communities, creating approximately 200 million USD in annual income and employing more than 4 million women."
> 
> Global Shea Alliance (GSA)_



OMG, yes.

I pray, pray, PRAY this stays in the hands of Africans.


----------



## Chicoro

YvetteWithJoy said:


> OMG, yes.
> 
> I pray, pray, PRAY this stays in the hands of *African women*.



Fixed that for you and me.


----------



## Chicoro

Okay, this is my last post for the night. I have a friend who is here from South Africa. Her hair is magnificent and she is learning to take care of it. We took out her thigh length faux Marley Twists. Her shea adventure has officially begun today, Tuesday, December 26th, 2017. Her hair journey has just begun as well. She has never washed her own hair. She only goes to the shop.


*Photo 1: *Removed the protective style                              


*Photo 2:* After pre-poo
(Aloe/Glycerin/Olive Oil/Coconut Oil) : My Deep Moisture Method


*Photo 3: *After wash and deep condition with heat   


*Photo 4: *Smoothing with Scurl and Adding Shea butter


----------



## Saravana

On my braided hair, I have used just water then shea butter, but I think if I am going to use it on a bun, I am going to need the shea butter to be whipped and creamy. So off to buy a hand mixer and make my own concoctions. Thank you ladies for all the recipes you have provided.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> It's worth repeating, right?! It 's like one either loves it or hates it. Once you get that Shea butter bug bite, it's over. You are hooked for life, and in an obsessive way.
> 
> I was actually contemplating attending the Global Shea Alliance 2018 Conference in Abuja, Nigeria, in March 12-13, 2018. *WHAT* am 'I' going to do there? Shea butter got me turned out. Got me considering taking trips to Africa.
> 
> The theme for the Shea Alliance Conference in 2018: "Going Further Together." I want to go, too. Obviously it doesn't matter how far since I'm willing to go to Abuja. I didn't even KNOW where Abuja is located. I need to TAKE a SEAT! My  mind whispers, _"Yes, on a plane to Abuja."_
> Shea butter got a hold on me.


At this whole post


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Chicoro
Your friend's Hair with the Moisture Pre-Poo Treatment

I will be interested in following her progress in 2018.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chicoro said:


> *Ask him if it is better to fly into Lagos and then fly to Abuja? Or, should I fly directly into Abuja?*


@Chicoro 
Questioned Asked!


----------



## mzteaze

Man and I thought was being a bit "out there" by considering a new hand mixer, bowls & spatulas for my mixtress ways.... Not to mention my DH building a special closet for my glass jars of ayurvedic powders & stuff.

Then I read about folks planning trips around Shea butter.  Humph, guess I need to step up my game.


----------



## LostInAdream

Chicoro said:


> Okay, this is my last post for the night. I have a friend who is here from South Africa. Her hair is magnificent and she is learning to take care of it. We took out her thigh length faux Marley Twists. Her shea adventure has officially begun today, Tuesday, December 26th, 2017. Her hair journey has just begun as well. She has never washed her own hair. She only goes to the shop.
> 
> 
> *Photo 1: *Removed the protective style
> View attachment 419971
> 
> *Photo 2:* After pre-poo
> (Aloe/Glycerin/Olive Oil/Coconut Oil) : My Deep Moisture Method
> View attachment 419973
> 
> *Photo 3: *After wash and deep condition with heat
> View attachment 419975
> 
> *Photo 4: *Smoothing with Scurl and Adding Shea butter
> View attachment 419977



Hi Chicoro,
Are you using the Scurl they sell in stores or your own concoction?


----------



## NappyNelle

Applied my shea mix, concentrating on the ends.


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> Your friend's Hair with the Moisture Pre-Poo Treatment
> 
> I will be interested in following her progress in 2018.



I know, huh! And I got the honor of doing her hair and touching it. I've had the chance to get my hands in hair of women of african-descent, or who identify as African from:

Morocco
Brazil
Burkina Faso
Venezuela
Mali
Mayotte (Island)
South Africa
Not one single head of hair was similar. Interestingly, I used the *SAME *process on each of their heads that I used with my friend from South Africa, as well as with my own.  And all of their hair responded positively.


----------



## Chicoro

mzteaze said:


> Man and I thought was being a bit "out there" by considering a new hand mixer, bowls & spatulas for my mixtress ways.... Not to mention my DH building a special closet for my glass jars of ayurvedic powders & stuff.
> 
> Then I read about folks planning trips around Shea butter.  Humph, guess I need to step up my game.



Hold up, @mzteaze ,
Girl, you trying to talk about me in an 'anonymous way'?


----------



## Chicoro

LostInAdream said:


> Hi Chicoro,
> Are you using the Scurl they sell in stores or your own concoction?



I use the store bought SCURL, the one they sell in stores! I've made my own concoction before and need to perfect it.  In my hair process everything is natural except my shampoo, Scurl and my Aphogee.


Pre-poo (glycerin, oil, aloe vera gel, sometimes essential oils)
Wash (baby body wash)- *commercial*
Conditioner (coconut milk, oil, guar gum, vitamin c)
Leave in(Scurl)- *commercial *
Leave in (Shea butter mix)
Protein treatment (Aphogee)- *commercial*
I could create  natural concoctions to replace the wash and the Scurl if I give it some thought and practice. I don't know about the Aphogee product, though.


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> Your friend's Hair with the Moisture Pre-Poo Treatment
> 
> I will be interested in following her progress in 2018.



Her hair is incredibly thick, soft and it has a natural red tinge at the roots, turning into a brown color on the bulk and at the ends of the hair. I've never touched hair like hers before.

By the way, she asked me if it were possible for her to have straight hair without a relaxer. I told her it was. She wants to have the experience of a beautiful flat iron on her natural, hair. I told her I would do it for her, but for a price: She must learn to take care of her own hair.

So, we have a tentative plan to trim her ends and straighten her hair sometime in June. That gives her about 6 months to cultivate knowledge about her. It also will allow shea butter to work its magic during that time frame. Then, she goes back home to South Africa.


----------



## Chicoro

NappyNelle said:


> Applied my shea mix, concentrating on the ends.



How far up the ends are you putting your mix? On the last 1/2 inch or a bit more? Also, what is your frequency of application? Have you noticed a softening of your ends or less knots?


----------



## Chicoro

mzteaze said:


> Man and I thought was being a bit "out there" by considering a new hand mixer, bowls & spatulas for my mixtress ways.... Not to mention my DH building a special closet for my glass jars of ayurvedic powders & stuff.
> 
> *Then I read about folks *planning trips around Shea butter.  Humph, guess I need to step up my game.





Somebody else is interested in going, too?


----------



## mzteaze

Chicoro said:


> Hold up, @mzteaze ,
> Girl, you trying to talk about me in an 'anonymous way'?



Lol nope, nothing anonymous about it.  Some day I will plot a trip, just like you.

By the way, how did some person we aren't referring to, make a video and not make a peep on the hair board?. Glad my subscription came through or  I might have missed it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

mzteaze said:


> Lol nope, nothing anonymous about it.  Some day I will plot a trip, just like you.
> 
> By the way, how did some person we aren't referring to, make a video and not make a peep on the hair board?. Glad my subscription came through or  I might have missed it.



What now? Video where?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chicoro said:


> *I told her I would do it for her, but for a price: She must learn to take care of her own hair.
> 
> That gives her about 6 months to cultivate knowledge about her. It also will allow shea butter to work its magic during that time frame.*


@Chicoro
Alright Nah "Hair Whisperer"  1st Bolded.  Giving folks life learning skills & thangs.

6 months  It's interesting you say this?  I was thinking a 6 months would be a good benchmark to determine overall effectiveness.


----------



## jennex

Chicoro said:


> By the way, she asked me if it were possible for her to have straight hair without a relaxer. I told her it was. She wants to have the experience of a beautiful flat iron on her natural, hair.* I told her I would do it for her, but for a price: She must learn to take care of her own hair.*
> 
> So, we have a tentative plan to trim her ends and straighten her hair sometime in June. That gives her about 6 months to cultivate knowledge about her. It also will allow shea butter to work its magic during that time frame. Then, she goes back home to South Africa.



There you go! Don't just give her a fish. _Teach_ her how to fish! It would be great if she could join us here on LHCF too. Would love to see her progress.


----------



## NappyNelle

Chicoro said:


> How far up the ends are you putting your mix? On the last 1/2 inch or a bit more? Also, what is your frequency of application? Have you noticed a softening of your ends or less knots?



I apply extra butter to the last 2inches or so of my hair. I have noticed fewer fairy knots and better retention.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Got up early to wash my hair this morning. Just as expected, my strands just slid past each other during prewash finger detangling due to the shea butter. Love that shea butter slide.


----------



## Taleah2009

@ElevatedEnergy  can you share which brand of shea butter you purchase of Amazon again.  I can't find the post where you shared the link.

Thank you!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Taleah2009 said:


> @ElevatedEnergy  can you share which brand of shea butter you purchase of Amazon again.  I can't find the post where you shared the link.
> 
> Thank you!



Sure Sis! Here you go!


----------



## Taleah2009

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Sure Sis! Here you go!




Thank you!  Off to order!


----------



## mzteaze

YvetteWithJoy said:


> What now? Video where?



Shhh, but here's the link:


She looks great, right?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

mzteaze said:


> Shhh, but here's the link:
> 
> 
> She looks great, right?



Yes, she does! Great delivery. Great skin. Great voice. 

TFS!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ElevatedEnergy 
How much of this do you usually buy and do you buy larger quantities than 1 lb?


----------



## caribeandiva

mzteaze said:


> By the way, how did some person we aren't referring to, make a video and not make a peep on the hair board?. Glad my subscription came through or I might have missed it.


Gurl same here.  Glad my subscription came through too. Side eyeing that unnamed person too


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> How much of this do you usually buy and do you buy larger quantities than 1 lb?



I usually buy around 3 pounds every other month. I keep 1 pound for personal use and whip up the other 2 pounds and sell them in 4 once containers locally. (My husband takes them to work, keep them in his office on a shelf and people usually buy them from him) He's the boss, so I'm not sure if they sell because of that reason  or if people really like them so I don't order more than 3 pounds at a time.


----------



## Chicoro

mzteaze said:


> Lol nope, nothing anonymous about it.  Some day I will plot a trip, just like you.
> 
> By the way, how did some person we aren't referring to, make a video and not make a peep on the hair board?. Glad my subscription came through or  I might have missed it.



Huh?


----------



## Chicoro

NappyNelle said:


> I apply extra butter to the *last 2inches or* so of my hair. I have *noticed fewer fairy knots and better retention*.



Halleluja!!!!  Congratulations! That MUST be a great feeling to get in front of knots!!!!


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Got up early to wash my hair this morning. Just as expected, my strands just slid past each other during prewash finger detangling due to the shea butter. Love that *shea butter slide.*



I like that!


----------



## Chicoro

mzteaze said:


> Lol nope, nothing anonymous about it.  Some day I will plot a trip, just like you.
> 
> By the way, *how did some person we aren't referring to*, make a video and not make a peep on the hair board?. Glad my subscription came through or  I might have missed it.



"Somebody" bumped up the Whipped Aphogee Two Step thread and placed the link of the video in *that *thread.


----------



## Chicoro

jennex said:


> There you go! Don't just give her a fish. _Teach_ her how to fish! It would be great if she c*ould join us here on LHCF too*.* Would love to see her progress.*



I will probably be doing updates. She is not likely to join. She said I could post her pictures, though. She's a totally newbie with her hair, and she LOVES taking photos - with MY camera! So, I think we got a good chance of following her progress.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> *Your friend's Hair with the Moisture Pre-Poo Treatment*
> *I will be interested in following her progress in 2018.*



I showed her your comment. She was so happy to see it and she just grinned and smiled and was absolutely delighted. There should be more photos.

Today we went to the Beauty Supply and picked up some conditioner. It's the first time she has ever bought it. Then, I took her to the grocery store for some shampoo. She has her own little jar of shea butter.  She's so new at this, she's asked me to come over in January when she is scheduled to do her first wash.


----------



## NappyNelle

I DIDN'T GET THE ALERT?! YouTube tryna play me 

Thanks for posting upthread @mzteaze


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> Alright Nah "Hair Whisperer"  1st Bolded.  Giving folks life learning skills & thangs.
> 
> 6 months  It's interesting you say this?  I was thinking a 6 months would be a good benchmark to determine overall effectiveness.



Most times, I see a change in hair after the 1st wash. If the person is consistent, hair starts to visibly turn around in 1 month. After 3 months, any problems with the process or products will pop up. At the 6 months mark, if things are going okay, you've probably got a keeper in terms of products and processes.


----------



## Froreal3

Got my stuff from Bulk Apothecary! I’m gonna let these butters sit out overnight because they are on the hard side.


----------



## beauti

*I whip my shea butter in Ayurvedic powder infused oils. Will lurk for more ideas. I keep my hair in braids and unravel every few days to mist my hair with water followed by my whipped shea butter. I will never be without this.*


----------



## apple_natural

ive been wearing my shea mix. the aloe i put in it actually turned orange lol. i was wondering if that would eventually make the whole thing go bad or if its ok? i can pick it out i guess at this point. i'll look at it when i get home .... lol

i've been wearing it though. sunday or monday, i sprayed my hair with glycerin, put more shea mix on it and put it in a new style for the rest of the week. i'm loving it (the shea mix  )


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chicoro said:


> *Most times, I see a change in hair after the 1st wash. If the person is consistent, hair starts to visibly turn around in 1 month. After 3 months, any problems with the process or products will pop up. At the 6 months mark, if things are going okay, you've probably got a keeper in terms of products and processes.*


@Chicoro 


It's so exciting!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Sharpened
Git in HERE!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beauti said:


> *I whip my shea butter in Ayurvedic powder infused oils. Will lurk for more ideas. I keep my hair in braids and unravel every few days to mist my hair with water followed by my whipped shea butter. I will never be without this.*


'
@beauti
And this why all ya'll WL, HL, TBL

@ElevatedEnergy @Chicoro 


Tis All *drops mic*


----------



## Sharpened

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> Git in HERE!


You... you silly! I still have this sample of shea oil to use up first. I plan to mix it with castor oil.


----------



## Chicoro

Yes. Get on the floor and let you hair do the
*"Shea Slide"*
coined by 
@ElevatedEnergy !​


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Chicoro
Beauti's post reconfirms and supports  @ThatJerseyGirl 's findings.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sharpened said:


> *You... you silly! I still have this sample of shea oil to use up first. I plan to mix it with castor oil.*


@Sharpened 
You know you need to hop on this wagon with us!

You know if got it me mixin' stuff it's serious


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> Beauti's post reconfirms @ThatJerseyGirl 's findings.



That people who have super long afro-textured hair use shea butter in their regimen during their hair journey?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ElevatedEnergy said:


> *whip up the other 2 pounds and sell them in 4 once containers locally. (My husband takes them to work, keep them in his office on a shelf and people usually buy them from him) He's the boss, so I'm not sure if they sell because of that reason  or if people really like them*


@ElevatedEnergy
So do you make 1 blend or do you offer them an assortment of different blends?  Are you making them for B.ody & Ha.ir or what?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chicoro said:


> *That people who have super long afro-textured hair use shea butter in their regimen during their hair journey?*


@Chicoro
Yasssss!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chicoro said:


> *Yes. Get on the floor and let you hair do the
> "Shea Slide"
> coined by *
> @ElevatedEnergy !​


 .....


----------



## Chicoro

@Chicoro
Beauti's post reconfirms and supports  @ThatJerseyGirl 's findings.
*
That people who have super long afro-textured hair use shea butter in their regimen during their hair journey? (Chicoro)*



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> Yasssss!



Well, then! I guess we are all in the right place.  Here in this thread, doing the *Shea Slide!*   Riding the Shea Train!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm excited about the money I'll save this year as well. .....


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

How our strands do that shea slide


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ElevatedEnergy
That's how I've been sliding into my kitchen whipping up them jars.


----------



## NappyNelle

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm excited about the money I'll save this year as well. .....



Now, sis...


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> So do you make 1 blend or do you offer them an assortment of different blends?  Are you making them for B.ody & Ha.ir or what?



I make the blend I noted upthread @IDareT'sHair (4 ounces shea, 2 ounces mango and 4 ounces oil)
I take the back of a fork, mash the oils into the butter until all the lumps are gone, add 25 drops of fragrance and whip for around 8-10 minutes. This amount of whipping puts enough air in it to fill up 4 x 4 ounce jars. I do this once a week on a Thursday so he takes them in every Friday. (payday)  I like to make them in small batches so I can have different scents available.

They can be used from head to toe, but when I go in the office...I see that most people keep them on their desk and use them on their hands after washing them. Some of my husbands basketball buddies keep them in their locker and use them on their body after they shower from their daily basketball lunch games. I've only heard of one lady using it on her hair...well her daughter's hair...and she has been a repeat customer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NappyNelle said:


> Now, sis...


@NappyNelle
I will save on the number of Shea Products I had been spending money on. (Hopefully).  

If I get my blends right, it should cut down on that kind of stuff.

Naturally, I'll still hafta' get DC'ers, Greases and stuff.  But most Butters - should be virtually eliminated.

At least that's the plan. 

I'll use up what I have in between using my own blends (SheaVeda) which have been just as whipped.  And my scents should be here Friday.  

Get 'em smellin' all good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ElevatedEnergy


I'll try to whip a full 8-10 minutes and see how much more whipped it can get.  I'll try that next time.


----------



## keranikki

Shea butter is life though. This evening, I was able to slide shed hairs out of my two braids (cornrows). 
@Chicoro thank you for the S-Curl suggestion. It is keeping my ends moisturized better than my Hair Dew.


----------



## Saludable84

When I used my mix two weeks ago and washed this last Sunday, my knots were minimal. Tangles too. On Sunday, I had no time, so I did a wash and go. Last night when I washed, I regretted using no Shea Butter. I used t last night and it’s been great. 

I think for me, I needed the right texture. I can’t use Shea Butter out of the tub; it’s needs to be well whipped.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> That's how I've been sliding into my kitchen whipping up them jars.



@IDareT'sHair Well slide on Sis...slide on!!!! LOL


----------



## Froreal3

NappyNelle said:


> Now, sis...


lmaooo! I'm looking at her like "Mmmmm ok!"


----------



## Chicoro

Saludable84 said:


> When I used my mix two weeks ago and washed this last Sunday, my knots were minimal. Tangles too. On Sunday, I had no time, so I did a wash and go. Last night when I washed, I regretted using no Shea Butter. I used t last night and it’s been great.
> 
> I think for me, I needed the right texture. I can’t use Shea Butter out of the tub; it’s needs to be well whipped.



Glad to hear that your knots are at the minimal range and tangles, too. *Shea Slide* strikes again! 

It's 2:58 am in my neck of the woods and for whatever reason, I can't sleep. Oh, well. I don't know of very many people who use shea butter on the hair without mixing it down and whipping it or making it creamy. 

I personally could never use shea butter as is, on my hair. *But when it's whipped, I'm whipped! *I could literally bathe in whipped shea butter.


----------



## Froreal3

I made a batch of shea butter mix from Bulk Apothecary. I put mostly shea butter, some mango butter, two tablespoons each of EVOO and castor oil. Mixed that up real good with my little mixer with some Pink Vanilla Kiss fragrance oil. The Pink Vanilla Kiss smells good in the mix, but next time I'll use a stronger scent because this one was kind of light for my tastes since the SB was nutty scented.

I globbed the mix just like how I like to heavy seal on my entire strand (my hair is in chunky twists). My hair felt so heavenly, very soft. I braided my twists up into two large braids on either side of my head (to go under my wig). I won't take my twists/braids down until wash day on Sunday.


----------



## Chicoro

keranikki said:


> Shea butter is life though. This evening, I was able to *slide shed hairs out of my two braids (cornrows)*.
> 
> @Chicoro thank you for the S-Curl suggestion. *It is keeping my ends moisturized better than my Hair Dew.*



You mean you could literally pull the shedded hairs from your braids without undoing them?  Yes, Scurl is an old, trusted, friend. Just when you think you are about to push it aside, it comes racing back with an even more useful application. 

You are using the Scurl in conjunction with the shea butter, right?  Are you using the Scurl on your ends, or from root to tip?


----------



## Chicoro

Froreal3 said:


> I made a batch of shea butter mix from Bulk Apothecary. I put mostly shea butter, some mango butter, two tablespoons each of EVOO and castor oil. Mixed that up real good with my little mixer with some Pink Vanilla Kiss fragrance oil. The Pink Vanilla Kiss smells good in the mix, but next time I'll use a stronger scent because this one was kind of light for my tastes since the SB was nutty scented.
> 
> *I globbed the mix just like how I like to heavy seal on my entire strand (my hair is in chunky twists). *My hair felt so heavenly, very soft. I braided my twists up into two large braids on either side of my head (to go under my wig). I won't take my twists/braids down until wash day on Sunday.



Does your hair feel oily with the mix? Or, does your hair absorb it immediately? I'm greasy for about 4 hours and then my hair absorbs it pretty well.


----------



## Froreal3

Chicoro said:


> Does your hair feel oily with the mix? Or, does your hair absorb it immediately? I'm greasy for about 4 hours and then my hair absorbs it pretty well.


My hair feels oily, but I like it that way   I put that mess up and don't bother with it again for a few days. Anyone who knows me on here knows I'm a butter head and I don't care!  But when I was putting the SB on my hair, it was absorbing extremely well...saw no whiteness whatsoever and it just sank into my hair and felt really good going on. I'm gonna keep this up.


----------



## keranikki

Chicoro said:


> You mean you could literally pull the shedded hairs from your braids without undoing them?  Yes, Scurl is an old, trusted, friend. Just when you think you are about to push it aside, it comes racing back with an even more useful application.
> 
> You are using the Scurl in conjunction with the shea butter, right?  Are you using the Scurl on your ends, or from root to tip?



I use the S-Curl just on my ends. I layer my ends with S-Curl, Hair Dew, and shea mix. The Hair Dew is probably unnecessary. I haven’t used the S-Curl in any other way yet.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Saludable84 said:


> When I used my mix two weeks ago and washed this last Sunday, my knots were minimal. Tangles too. On Sunday, I had no time, so I did a wash and go. Last night when I washed, I regretted using no Shea Butter. I used t last night and it’s been great.
> 
> *I think for me, I needed the right texture. I can’t use Shea Butter out of the tub; it’s needs to be well whipped*.



I agree with this too. My shea butter is whipped until it is light and air-y. If I dip my finger in it, it will immediatey start to slide down my finger and turn into a decadent smooth like lotion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3 
Good point about the 'lightness' of the Fr.agrance. 

I'll be mindful of that when mine comes.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Thanks to @Froreal3 and @IDareT'sHair I just ordered almost 20 different fragrances from Bulk Apothecary. *shimmies shoulders* Gotta keep these shea mixes smelling good!


----------



## Froreal3

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Thanks to @Froreal3 and @IDareT'sHair I just ordered almost 20 different fragrances from Bulk Apothecary. *shimmies shoulders* Gotta keep these shea mixes smelling good!


I love fragrances. They are so good. I have the homemade pumpkin pie scent...I can't wait to make a batch with that one. That is a stronger scent.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> Good point about the 'lightness' of the Fr.agrance.
> 
> I'll be mindful of that when mine comes.



Yes, definitely with the lighter fragrances, don't make a huge batch like I did.


----------



## Chicoro

Froreal3 said:


> My hair feels oily, but I like it that way   I put that mess up and don't bother with it again for a few days. Anyone who knows me on here knows *I'm a butter head* and I don't care!  But when I was putting the SB on my hair, it was absorbing extremely well...saw no whiteness whatsoever and it just sank into my hair and felt really good going on. I'm gonna keep this up.



I like my hair greasy, too! It DOES feel good going into the hair. It's almost therapeutic and soothing.


----------



## Chicoro

keranikki said:


> I use the S-Curl just on my ends. I layer my ends with S-Curl, Hair Dew, and shea mix. The Hair Dew is probably unnecessary. I haven’t used the S-Curl in any other way yet.



Let us know how your ends feel once you try it without the Hair Dew. Do you have a link to the Hair Dew product?


----------



## Froreal3

Chicoro said:


> I like my hair greasy, too! It DOES feel good going into the hair. It's almost therapeutic and soothing.


I know right! It's like a hairgrasm or something!  I think my hair is going to do so well with this extra protein, little manipulation, shea butter and putting it under these wigs for the winter.


----------



## Chicoro

Froreal3 said:


> I know right! It's like a hairgrasm or something!  I think my hair is going to do so well with this extra protein, little manipulation, shea butter and putting it under these wigs for the winter.



Yes, we're going to start calling you, "Furry Froreal3", because you have so much hair on your head!


----------



## Froreal3

Chicoro said:


> Yes, we're going to start calling you, "Furry Froreal3", because you have so much hair on your head!


hahaha! The more hair the merrier! I hope something thickens this lowish density mane up as well. This is the year I want to see inches.


----------



## Chicoro

She has given me permission to post her photos. This is how my friend's hair turned out, from South Africa. I just put in some braids. A couple of things to note:

She doesn't have 1 single broken hair near the roots of any of her braids. Incredible.
All here braids are the same length. Amazing.
I decided to not trim her ends. My philosophy is that freshly trimmed ends are precious. But, if you don't know how to care for your ends, they will need to be cut AGAIN the next go round. So, until she gets some more skill and comfort, we're leaving the ends as is.
Her hair strands are highly textured but her hair is 'straight'. There is no curl or wave to her hair.
Her braids, not her roots, were STILL wet 30 hours after I washed it.
And the last tidbit of information...she cut her hair down to about 1 inch in 2015. She removed her relaxer. She showed me a picture.  Although she does not tend to her own hair, what has saved her hair is that she uses protective styling- and didn't realize it. The person that did her hair and put in her extensions, did a great job and took care with her natural hair.

At the rate she is going, with the addition of shea butter, she may hit waist length by December 2018. We'll see.

EDIT: Her current untrimmed length is about bra-strap length.


----------



## Saludable84

Chicoro said:


> Glad to hear that your knots are at the minimal range and tangles, too. *Shea Slide* strikes again!
> 
> It's 2:58 am in my neck of the woods and for whatever reason, I can't sleep. Oh, well. I don't know of very many people who use shea butter on the hair without mixing it down and whipping it or making it creamy.
> 
> I personally could never use shea butter as is, on my hair. *But when it's whipped, I'm whipped! *I could literally bathe in whipped shea butter.



Some people actually do or process the shea,  it don’t whip it. It’s only effective to me whipped at this point.


----------



## Saludable84

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I agree with this too. My shea butter is whipped until it is light and air-y. If I dip my finger in it, it will immediatey start to slide down my finger and turn into a decadent smooth like lotion.


Mine is like this. Light and airy and when I touch it, I realize how airy it is. It also causes me to use less and spreads really well.


----------



## Saludable84

@Chicoro i noticed that my shad hairs slid out too with minimal breakage after using the Shea Butter, under running water. 

It’s also worth noting that when I used glycerin and water, then Shea Butter, then oil, I had moisturized hairnet for two weeks. I may keep that on repeat when I return to my ayurveda DCs


----------



## shelli4018

Chicoro said:


> View attachment 420081
> 
> She has given me permission to post her photos. This is how my friend's hair turned out, from South Africa. I just put in some braids. A couple of things to note:
> 
> She doesn't have 1 single broken hair near the roots of any of her braids. Incredible.
> All here braids are the same length. Amazing.
> I decided to not trim her ends. My philosophy is that freshly trimmed ends are precious. But, if you don't know how to care for your ends, they will need to be cut AGAIN the next go round. So, until she gets some more skill and comfort, we're leaving the ends as is.
> Her hair strands are highly textured but her hair is 'straight'. There is no curl or wave to her hair.
> Her braids, not her roots, were STILL wet 30 hours after I washed it.
> And the last tidbit of information...she cut her hair down to about 1 inch in 2015. She removed her relaxer. She showed me a picture.  Although she does not tend to her own hair, what has saved her hair is that she uses protective styling- and didn't realize it. The person that did her hair and put in her extensions, did a great job and took care with her natural hair.
> 
> At the rate she is going, with the addition of shea butter, she may hit waist length by December 2018. We'll see.
> 
> EDIT: Her current untrimmed length is about bra-strap length.


She’s gorgeous. I noticed her braids don’t thin very much at the ends either. It’s freakishly healthy. I guess there’s something to be said about leaving our (well moistured) hair alone.


----------



## Chicoro

Saludable84 said:


> @Chicoro i noticed that my shad hairs slid out too with minimal breakage after using the Shea Butter, under running water.
> 
> It’s also worth noting that when I *used glycerin and water, then Shea Butter, then oil, I had moisturized hairnet for two weeks.* I may keep that on repeat when I return to my ayurveda DCs



Yum! This is close to what I do. Is your shea butter a mix of other things or ingredients? Or is it shea butter whipped with nothing added to it? I know you said it's whipped.


----------



## Chicoro

shelli4018 said:


> She’s gorgeous. I noticed her braids don’t thin very much at the ends either. It’s freakishly healthy. I guess there’s something to be said about leaving our *(well moistured)* hair alone.



I've never touched hair like hers before or seen hair like hers in real life. Her hair is incredibly healthy, too! The interesting thing is that she NEVER wet her hair and she *NEVER moisturized her hair*. She does absolutely nothing in between the time she goes to the shop. I'm like, "Girl, _what_?" 

She also said she has never heard of or seen shea butter prior to my introduction of it to her.  I was like, "How are you going to be African and not have heard of shea butter?"  That truly took me by surprise.

When I did my *Deep Moisture Treatment *on her head, her hair just drank up the moisture. It went from stiff hard, dry, rough and crispy, to dewy soft and pliable in what seemed like an instant.  Her hair actually got heavy and it swung whenever she turned her head. She said she has never seen her hair do that either. She also said that the women back home, in South Africa, wear Brazilian weaves and wigs -and they are *NOT* cheap! Lastly, she said that relaxers are starting to fall out of favor.

I say this over and over. African American women are on the leading edge of culture and change. The world is watching you. And, they follow your (our) lead. Black women in America just don't realize how powerful and influential they are.

But I do.Smile for the camera, because ya'll are Superstars!


Night, night!​


----------



## Sally.

ok i just read this entire thread at 3 am. i'm in! i made a shea butter mixture the other night (shea butter, mango butter, coconut oil, grapeseed oil, almond oil). i used it this past wash day but it left my hair heavy but i may have used too much. i'll keep that batch to use for my skin and will whip up another one because from reading this thread, i think i need to whip it more (for 10 minutes) and when i do apply, make sure i smooth it into my strands.

since you all are using it as a sealant, do you follow it with oil or is oil not necessary?


----------



## Sally.

Chicoro said:


> She has given me permission to post her photos. This is how my friend's hair turned out, from South Africa. I just put in some braids. A couple of things to note:
> 
> She doesn't have 1 single broken hair near the roots of any of her braids. Incredible.
> All here braids are the same length. Amazing.
> I decided to not trim her ends. My philosophy is that freshly trimmed ends are precious. But, if you don't know how to care for your ends, they will need to be cut AGAIN the next go round. So, until she gets some more skill and comfort, we're leaving the ends as is.
> Her hair strands are highly textured but her hair is 'straight'. There is no curl or wave to her hair.
> Her braids, not her roots, were STILL wet 30 hours after I washed it.
> And the last tidbit of information...she cut her hair down to about 1 inch in 2015. She removed her relaxer. She showed me a picture.  Although she does not tend to her own hair, what has saved her hair is that she uses protective styling- and didn't realize it. The person that did her hair and put in her extensions, did a great job and took care with her natural hair.
> 
> At the rate she is going, with the addition of shea butter, she may hit waist length by December 2018. We'll see.
> 
> EDIT: Her current untrimmed length is about bra-strap length.


you did a great job with her hair.


----------



## Sally.

has anyone in here invested stock in shea butter companies? seems very promising.


----------



## Daina

I have been avoiding this thread and swore out I would not join just goin mind my business and lurk...but you hair Jedi are using the force on me! @Chicoro, @ElevatedEnergy, @Saludable84, @IDareT'sHair, got me up at 5 am ordering butters and an immersion mixer with a whisk! Good grief now I'm off to order some fragrance. Leaving to go out of town for New Year's in a day but I'm here for this thread and will be back next week with my first batch...smh the Force is strong wit y'all!


----------



## Daina

@ElevatedEnergy, which EO's do you normally order for fragrance? Do you use fragrance in your personal mixes or just the ones you sell?


----------



## keranikki

Chicoro said:


> Let us know how your ends feel once you try it without the Hair Dew. Do you have a link to the Hair Dew product?



https://oyinhandmade.com/hair-dew-daily-hair-quenching-lotion/

I was able to get her products on sale during BF. I bought the liter, because I remembered how well my hair loved it a few years ago.


----------



## Chicoro

keranikki said:


> https://oyinhandmade.com/hair-dew-daily-hair-quenching-lotion/
> 
> I was able to get her products on sale during BF. I bought the liter, because I remembered how well my hair loved it a few years ago.



Thank you!


----------



## Chicoro

Sally. said:


> has anyone in here invested stock in shea butter companies? seems very promising.



Another genius tip!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicoro

Sally. said:


> you did a great job with her hair.



Thank you! She is very happy with her hair and excited about her journey to come. You know a person will be successful when they say, "I can't wait to share this and help everyone at home with their hair."

When a person focuses on *SERVICE[to others]*, get ready, abundance is about to be flowing like a river  in your direction and in your life!​


----------



## Chicoro

@Sally. ,
That's why I want to go to that shea function in Nigeria. That is THE place to be to get an understanding of where things are going and how people in the industry plan to get there. You are so right with your assessment and your observation that shea butter as a financial investment is a great possibility.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Daina said:


> @ElevatedEnergy, which EO's do you normally order for fragrance? Do you use fragrance in your personal mixes or just the ones you sell?



Here are the ones I currently use in my butter mixes:

I have the autumn, summer, bakery and nature sets. I love them all and the scents are potent and long lasting. I use these for personal as well. They are all so yummy.

I save essential oils for my soaps/shampoo bars. I couldn't get the amount right for my butters. Either they are too much or not enough in butters, but seem just right in soaps since I can dump the entire bottle in a 2 pound batch.


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Here are the ones I currently use in my butter mixes:
> 
> I have the autumn, summer, bakery and nature sets. I love them all and the scents are potent and long lasting. I use these for personal as well. They are all so yummy.
> 
> I save essential oils for my soaps/shampoo bars. I couldn't get the amount right for my butters. Either they are too much or not enough in butters, but seem just right in soaps since I can dump the entire bottle in a 2 pound batch.



These aren't edible, right? I'm always trying to bite  or eat something!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> These aren't edible, right?



No, but the bakery ones smell so good they make you want to dip your fingers in them and test that theory! LOL


----------



## Saludable84

Chicoro said:


> Yum! This is close to what I do. Is your shea butter a mix of other things or ingredients? Or is it shea butter whipped with nothing added to it? I know you said it's whipped.


I mix with oils I know work well with my hair. Right now, I’m using henna oil and Fenugreek Oil. That mixture is kinda silky. I only made a 12-ounce batch so I have about another month to use it up. 

I have so much Shea Butter in here so I got time


----------



## Saludable84

@Daina now you know you need to be in here. Stop fighting nature. You know we never steer you wrong in these parts.


----------



## Chicoro

@Saludable84 ! 

YOUR HAIR in your AVATAR! Wow! Another one trying to sneak in beautifulness on the sly. Do you have another photo that shows more of that hair on the day you took this particular photo?

Ya'll, go take a look and look really closely at that fabulous hair of hers in her avatar!

POST! POST! POST! POST! 

[referencing the December  28th, 2017 Avatar for Saludable84]


----------



## Chicoro

Ahm, this thread is at almost 400 posts and we haven't *even STARTED* 2018, yet! 
About 393 of the posts alone are mine.  Self shade  .

I'm doing all I can to make the '*SHEA SLIDE', *the sensation to sweep the LHCF nation!
Come on ya'll let's slip, detangle, retain and  glide.​


----------



## Chicoro

@Daina, come on in.  Listen to your girl, @Saludable84






You can't resist the Shea Slide. Just ask @ElevatedEnergy






Come on and hop on that Shea Train! @NappyNelle been riding since day 1 ! 





We  been saving your seat.
​


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Your promo is working: I spent all of 2017 working to nail down my hair care regimen, and I have a regimen design with which I can hit the ground running, but here I am about to schedule in 3 months to trial activator and shea butter.


----------



## Chicoro

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Your promo is working: I spent all of 2017 working to nail down my hair care regimen, and I have a regimen design with which I can hit the ground running, b*ut here I am about to schedule in 3 months to trial activator and shea butter*.




If it's any consolation to you, I think 30 days would be enough to tell if it's working for you.

Otherwise, I don't know what to tell you! I've been on LHCF since 2003 and I have *NEVER* posted so much or hosted any kind of thread or challenge. But Shea Butter don't care. All of of this went down in 2017 and that's when Shea butter entered my life and, "Turned me _*OUT*_!"

I'm trying to work through my own 10 Step Addiction to shea butter.  
Maybe together, we'll work it out!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Daina 
Glad You're In Sis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*Shea-Slidin'* In to say Hi to All the Beautiful Ladies in the 2018 Shea Challenge.

Looking forward to everybody having a Very "Hairy" New Year!


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Shea-Slidin'* In to say Hi to All the Beautiful Ladies in the 2018 Shea Challenge.
> 
> Looking forward to everybody having a Very *"Hairy"* New Year!



 Let's grow!  ​


----------



## Chicoro

4 Days to go

It's countdown time!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was just sitting here reflecting on my 2017 Detangling Nightmares and how a "cure" just fell in my lap in the 11th-12th month of the year thanks to @Chicoro post.

I could not figure out why hairs were wrapping around each other and causing massive tangles each wash day. 

Which had me looking endlessly for a detangling product or tool that would help alleviate this major issue for me.

It was so frustrating and was taking all the pleasure out of doing my hair.  I had begun to dread wash day, because I knew detangling was going to be an issue.

So, I am thankful for not going into 2018 having not unlocked the Mystery of Slippin' & Slidin' those knots, tangles, mats right out.


----------



## naturalagain2

I'm getting my hair cut into a nice layered shape today. I plan to use my shea butter mix as part of my wash n go routine. This will help with keeping the tangles away and keeping the moisture in.

My son is always in my shea butter. I think I'm going to make a container just for him. He raves about how nice and soft his hair is since using it lol.


----------



## jennex

mzteaze said:


> Shhh, but here's the link:
> 
> 
> *She looks great, right?*



Beautiful! Flawless skin


----------



## jennex

Chicoro said:


> View attachment 420081
> 
> She has given me permission to post her photos. This is how my friend's hair turned out, from South Africa. I just put in some braids. A couple of things to note:
> 
> She doesn't have 1 single broken hair near the roots of any of her braids. Incredible.
> All here braids are the same length. Amazing.
> I decided to not trim her ends. My philosophy is that freshly trimmed ends are precious. But, if you don't know how to care for your ends, they will need to be cut AGAIN the next go round. So, until she gets some more skill and comfort, we're leaving the ends as is.
> Her hair strands are highly textured but her hair is 'straight'. There is no curl or wave to her hair.
> Her braids, not her roots, were STILL wet 30 hours after I washed it.
> And the last tidbit of information...she cut her hair down to about 1 inch in 2015. She removed her relaxer. She showed me a picture.  Although she does not tend to her own hair, what has saved her hair is that she uses protective styling- and didn't realize it. The person that did her hair and put in her extensions, did a great job and took care with her natural hair.
> 
> At the rate she is going, with the addition of shea butter, she may hit waist length by December 2018. We'll see.
> 
> EDIT: Her current untrimmed length is about bra-strap length.



Wow!! That's all I can say.


----------



## Saludable84

Chicoro said:


> @Saludable84 !
> 
> YOUR HAIR in your AVATAR! Wow! Another one trying to sneak in beautifulness on the sly. Do you have another photo that shows more of that hair on the day you took this particular photo?
> 
> Ya'll, go take a look and look really closely at that fabulous hair of hers in her avatar!
> 
> POST! POST! POST! POST!
> 
> [referencing the December  28th, 2017 Avatar for Saludable84]



Omg. Stop. I’m blushing and I’m at work. Thank you  Idr when I took this picture. I can go search through my photos, but I really need to take some recent photos.


----------



## Saludable84

Chicoro said:


> 4 Days to go
> 
> It's countdown time!



Is that “Turn Down for What?”


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Chicoro said:


> If it's any consolation to you, I think 30 days would be enough to tell if it's working for you.
> 
> Otherwise, I don't know what to tell you! I've been on LHCF since 2003 and I have *NEVER* posted so much or hosted any kind of thread or challenge. But Shea Butter don't care. All of of this went down in 2017 and that's when Shea butter entered my life and, "Turned me _*OUT*_!"
> 
> I'm trying to work through my own 10 Step Addiction to shea butter.
> Maybe together, we'll work it out!



Well, I'm glad you're hosting a thread.

It's definitely worth a try if it ends up reducing my tangling and/or knots. The only reason I sometimes think I can't stay natural for a lifetime is the tangling and knotting. If that gets reasonable?!?? 

I realize that I really cannot improve upon Jakeala's Shea Amla Parfait. That stuff is perfection. I love DIYing, but the parfait won't let me!

I just put some on my flat ironed hair and it's wonderful.

For now, post-DC I guess I'll still be layering for awhile. I can't cut out the HairVeda Red Tea Heavy Cream because it makes my hair so yummy and easy to finger comb or brush. I wanted to keep my DIY liquid ayurvedic tea leave-in spray, but maybe the strength from the shea amla parfait can replace it.

Guess I'll start out with this layering:

HairVeda Red Tea Serum on ends
Taliah Waajid's Protective Mist Bodifier on length (this will be my "Scurl")
HairVeda Red Tea Heavy Cream on length
Jakeala Shea Amla Parfait on ends
Black Castor and Flaxseed Oil Eco Style Gel on length
Install 8 or 10 sleek twists (band the twists, wear the twist out, retwist and reband at night and wear under Walgreens "loc sock" -like thingy)
If I stick to one wash a week, this isn't bad, I guess. I had dreams of applying one product post-DC. Ah, well. I'll table it until later.


----------



## Chicoro

Saludable84 said:


> Is that “Turn Down for What?”



Until Day 1 in 2018! I don't know where the gif is  from, but I loved that gif. It was either this or the one with Shaq and that cat shimmying.


----------



## CocoGlow

Saludable84 said:


> *I mix with oils I know work well with my hair. Right now, I’m using henna oil and Fenugreek Oil*. That mixture is kinda silky. I only made a 12-ounce batch so I have about another month to use it up.
> 
> I have so much Shea Butter in here so I got time



@Saludable84

Hey Sis, would you mind sharing your recipe for the Henna Oil & Fenugreek Oil that you blend with your Shea Butter? Like what are the base oils that you use and the ratio of herbs to oil, etc? I ask because I too have Low Porosity hair and want to use oils that will work best on my hair ... thanks in advance


----------



## Saludable84

CocoGlow said:


> @Saludable84
> 
> Hey Sis, would you mind sharing your recipe for the Henna Oil & Fenugreek Oil that you blend with your Shea Butter? Like what are the base oils that you use and the ratio of herbs to oil, etc? I ask because I too have Low Porosity hair and want to use oils that will work best on my hair ... thanks in advance


I will PM you.


----------



## NappyNelle

Move over so I can get in on the Shea Slide!






My ponytail is nice and 'greasy' today, since I purposely went overboard last night.


----------



## caribeandiva

Y’all I got my sister on the whipped Shea butter train too. Ever since I bought my hand mixer she’s been wondering who bought it since she knows I’m not into baking.  She’s been using raw Shea butter already but she’s gonna start whipping it now cuz she saw my jars of whipped Shea butter. I guess I’m officially a Shea butter pusher!


----------



## victory777

Ok Ladies,
So , I casted my vote for the 8lbs of shea butter currently in my stash; I'm ready!!!
@YvetteWithJoy , I agree that the Shea Amla is great!!


----------



## Chicoro

I checked out my analytics on a site I use. Thank you ladies from home, France, the UK and Canada!
Nigeria hears me talking, literally and figuratively.
Come through way to get to theGlobal Shea Alliance
Conference in Abuja, Nigeria
Come through!​


----------



## keranikki

I love this thread!  

Question for all:  Does anyone order butters from Bulk Apothecary?  Are they consistent?  I'm low on mango and shea, I want to try cocoa and kokum; but I need the purchase to be cost effective without diminishing the quality.  TIA


----------



## beauti

IDareT'sHair said:


> '
> @beauti
> And this why all ya'll WL, HL, TBL
> 
> @ElevatedEnergy @Chicoro
> 
> Tis All *drops mic*



@IDareT'sHair *sis, when I saw HerLucidSky fotki with ( I think tbl or classic length) beautiful hair, and saw that she kept a simple regimen of moisturizing, sealing with shea butter, and braiding up, I paid attention! THEN I noticed all the unicorns here (@Chicoro and @ElevatedEnergy to name a couple) doing the same to achieve such long, lush results, I got to work. 

It's really that simple! DC often, moisturize and seal with whipped shea butter, and protective style until wash day again! We can all surpass our goals this way! *

*Back to lurking *


----------



## Chicoro

beauti said:


> @IDareT'sHair *sis, when I saw HerLucidSky fotki with ( I think tbl or classic length) beautiful hair, and saw that she kept a simple regimen of moisturizing, sealing with shea butter, and braiding up, I paid attention! THEN I noticed all the unicorns here (@Chicoro and @ElevatedEnergy to name a couple) doing the same to achieve such long, lush results, I got to work.
> 
> It's really that simple! DC often, moisturize and seal with whipped shea butter, and protective style until wash day again! We can all surpass our goals this way! *
> 
> *Back to lurking *



How long have you been doing this process with shea butter? Do you remember your starting length? And your current length? And the time frame in which you went from starting to current length? It was fast with lots of length based upon my understanding, right? Don't go back to lurk mode just, yet!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beauti


----------



## beauti

Chicoro said:


> How long have you been doing this process with shea butter?  @Chicoro  *I've been doing the shea thing consistantly for 9 months. This thread: THOUGHTS ON THIS HOMEMADE HAIR GROWTH OIL?
> kickstarted it all for me. I went from making the ayurvedic growth oil to making curly proverbz shea butter recipe.*
> Do you remember your starting length? *I was full bsl in April when I provided pics for that challenge at 18.5in*
> And your current length? *Im wsl now, and I think I'm at 22.5in . I was 22in in September but I did trim a little a few weeks ago*
> And the time frame in which you went from starting to current length? *Now that I think about it, it was definitely a short period of time although it felt like eternity. I gained 4 inches in 5 months, from April to September, but I also did the inversion method which I think had a role to play in conjunction with my shea butter regimen.*
> It was fast with lots of length based upon my understanding, right? *Definitely! At the beginning of the year I certainly didnt think I would achieve wsl! Once I realized this regimen was producing, I held on to hope and stayed committed.*
> Don't go back to lurk mode just, yet! *Thank you! I will pop in from time to time if thats allowed but this is something I do automatically throughout the week and I might forget to post consistantly *


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beauti 
Sooo....What is in your Super Growth Mix? 

9 months is definitely some great progress!

I know you said CP SB Recipe?  I'm not familiar with that.


----------



## Chicoro

@beauti

Thank you for the detailed response. Congratulations on your success! Growing 4 inches in 5 months is incredible. Your shea butter mix, originally from CurlyProverbz, worked well. Wow, going from 18 inches to 22 inches in  5 months, using a shea butter mix, is incredibly inspiring. Go, beauti!


----------



## Froreal3

keranikki said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> Question for all:  Does anyone order butters from Bulk Apothecary?  Are they consistent?  I'm low on mango and shea, I want to try cocoa and kokum; but I need the purchase to be cost effective without diminishing the quality.  TIA


I've only ordered once from them and the Shea Butter seems fine to me. I ordered mango too. They were all hard when they arrived so I left them out and they were fine to scoop out. The mango butter wasn't as soft as I liked it, but the Shea butters were super smooth after leaving out (since it's winter).


----------



## beauti

*@IDareT'sHair  its Curly Proverbz shea butter mix. Here are the videos. She used the oil infusion from first video without the olive oil to make her shea butter mix.

Oh and skip to 6:06 for actual demo

*
*I add way more shea butter than any other butter. I also add mahbringrahj (sp) oil or powder. Make sure you strain your oils after infusing, before you let it solidify.*


----------



## keranikki

Froreal3 said:


> I've only ordered once from them and the Shea Butter seems fine to me. I ordered mango too. They were all hard when they arrived so I left them out and they were fine to scoop out. The mango butter wasn't as soft as I liked it, but the Shea butters were super smooth after leaving out (since it's winter).



Thank you ma'am.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey

Just ordered some fragrance oils from Bulk Apothecary so my mixtures can smell good.


----------



## TopShelf




----------



## lalla




----------



## YvetteWithJoy

lalla said:


>



This is my second time watching this video. Thanks for sharing.

The mannerisms are unique.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I ordered whipped shea from KJ Naturals on Etsy. It was rich and melted in my hands easily. I applied it to my roots and gave myself a good scalp massage and then applied it to my ends. I’m going to buy a larger size for my body if I don’t decide to experiment with making my own first.


----------



## mzteaze

Y'all gonna laugh.... But I was racking my brain trying to figure out what hair products I use with Shea butter.  I checked a few and found NONE.  I have raw Shea in the fridge but I couldn't figure out what else I had.

Then it hit me, every morning I slather on a very rich body balm that masks my skin very very soft and fragrant.  The very first ingredient is Shea butter.


----------



## beingofserenity

YvetteWithJoy said:


> This is my second time watching this video. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> *The mannerisms are unique*.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

beingofserenity said:


>


----------



## Chicoro

mzteaze said:


> Y'all gonna laugh.... But I was racking my brain trying to figure out what hair products I use with Shea butter.  I checked a few and found NONE.  I have raw Shea in the fridge but I couldn't figure out what else I had.
> 
> *Then it hit me,* every morning I slather on a very rich body balm that masks my skin very very soft and fragrant.  *The very first ingredient is Shea butter*.



Shea butter got you girl and you didn't even know it!


----------



## Chicoro

Black Ambrosia said:


> I ordered whipped shea from KJ Naturals on Etsy. It was rich and melted in my hands easily. I applied it to my roots and gave myself a good scalp massage and then applied it to my ends.* I’m going to buy a larger size for my body i*f I don’t decide to experiment with making my own first.



Do you mean you will use the same product for both your hair and body? Or, does she have a specific, different product for the body?


----------



## Chicoro

lalla said:


>



22nd Century Woman was a member here at one time! So many women have come through LHCF and had great success in activities related to hair. Good to see that people reference her information.

*I didn't know Grade A Shea Butter was edible!* I also didn't know I could get access to that type of edible butter. I  was wondering which one or how to determine which one I could eat. I like food grade products on my hair. And, when I make my raw chocolate, I can use Grade A shea instead of cocoa butter. 

Talk about a product doing double duty!


----------



## Chicoro

We've got about 3 more days before 2018 officially arrives! You can come in and out of this thread at any time you like. This is not a 'challenge'. We are here to encourage, uplift and cultivate our knowledge. This is in relation to shea butter, when applied to afro-textured hair for healthy growth and length retention.

​


----------



## fifigirl

How did i miss this thread????? I've been reading the whole thread and it's very interesting and fun!

I have been using shea butter mixed with my ayurvedic based oil and been using scurl but not too regularly
Thanks to this thread will follow Chicoro's technique of using both with the root to tip method. I'm aiming for waist length hair this year and i am sure this'll help me with length retention!


----------



## Chicoro

fifigirl said:


> How did i miss this thread????? I've been reading the whole thread and it's very interesting and fun!
> 
> I have been using shea butter mixed with my ayurvedic based oil and been using scurl but not too regularly
> Thanks to this thread will follow Chicory's technique of using both with the root to tip method. I'm aiming for waist length hair this year and i am sure this'll help me with length retention!









You made it in just in a nick of time! How you do that?

Actually, there is no time limit. We just in here '*prepping*'
so we can be already '*stepping*'
when that clock strikes day 1 on New Year's Day 2018!​


----------



## Soaring Eagle

YvetteWithJoy said:


> This is my second time watching this video. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> The mannerisms are unique.


 I like her channel. I haven’t watched many of her videos, because many of them are just too long. I did watch a video where she used straight Shea butter on her daughter’s hair— not whipped or anything— and that made me feel very validated, because I am heading in that direction. LOL


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Soaring Eagle said:


> I like her channel. I haven’t watched many of her videos, because many of them are just too long. I did watch a video where she used straight Shea butter on her daughter’s hair— not whipped or anything— and that made me feel very validated, because I am heading in that direction. LOL



Her shampoo bars are amazing. Incredible. It's impressive.


----------



## Chicoro

TopShelf said:


>



I see that she melts her shea butter from the beginning. I think since I know my Senegalese butter tends to be grainy, I'm going to start with melting it.


----------



## Chicoro

*Tips for How to Get 
A Creamier Shea Butter Mix or a Whipped Shea Butter Mix
Taking the Mystery Out of the End Result so YOU can Choose What YOU Get!*​*

For a Creamy Dense, Shea Butter Mix:*

Liquify your ingredients over hot water on the stove, on very low heat (steaming).
Pour in a bowl and cover and place in the fridge or freezer until is solidified (40 to 60 minutes).
Take it out the cold and blend the solidified mix.
Use a blender (ala the process used by @ElevatedEnergy-Please note that ElevatedEnergy blends her mix but she does not heat it. ) *or*
Use a wire whisk for a minimum of 10 minutes up to 20 minutes.

The blend will stay creamy for the life of the product.
*For a Fluffy Whipped, Shea Butter Mix:*

Put your butter on the counter or somewhere it can soften prior to use.
Try to avoid liquifying the shea butter mix over any heat.
Add the ingredients you like.
I used to believe that coconut oil was necessary to get the shea butter to be fluffy, but it is not. You can use sweet almond oil along with the shea or olive oil along with the shea and it will still mix up fluffy [is my understanding].
Use a wire whisk. You can mix for 3 to 5 minutes.

In general, the product will stay fluffy. But I keep mine in the shower and the hot water melts it down and changes the consistency.
Keep the butter at a consistent temperature if you don't want to change its fluffy texture.

What I have written here is NOT Gospel. *If you want to add to it or modify it, refute it or  change it, please feel free to do so!*I hope you do! It's the collective, positive input that makes things come out better for us all.


----------



## Chicoro

*It seems that I have been delusional...*

When I was 5, my cousin came to live with us. She would do my hair before school. On a whim, I recently asked her if my hair was to my waist when I was a little girl. She was around me and my hair regular until I was about 14 years old. At the age of 14 is when I unofficially began my hair journey, which was when I asked, 'How do you grow your hair long?"

She said, "No, your hair was curly. It came to only a little past your shoulders."  All this time I thought my hair was  longer when I was little. I was wrong.

My hair only hit my waist thick and healthy as an adult. That's when I started to use protective styling which was introduced to me by Wanakee Pugh.

 

*All this to say, that my hair has NEVER been as long as it is today.  *Right now,  this is the longest my hair has ever been in my ENTIRE LIFE - not just my adult life. It wasn't even this long when I was a little girl or a teenager. Interesting.

A big part of the reason is because of the consistent use of Shea butter in 2017; hence, I'm all up in this shea thread.


----------



## lalla

Actually shea butter is a food first and foremost. The fruit tastes a bit like kaki fruit, it's very sweet and soft but is not so fleshy. 
The shea butter itself is sometimes eaten as is (it is recommended for allergic or weak children), but is also the main cooking oil in Mali and Burkina Faso.


----------



## keranikki

lalla said:


> Actually shea butter is a food first and foremost. The fruit tastes a bit like kaki fruit, it's very sweet and soft but is not so fleshy.
> The shea butter itself is sometimes eaten as is (it is recommended for allergic or weak children), but is also the main cooking oil in Mali and Burkina Faso.



I did not know that. I saw up thread that @Chicoro mentioned a Ytber stated the butter must be Grade A in order for it to be edible. Is this true? I don’t think I ever saw a letter grade on any of the butters I order.


----------



## Chicoro

lalla said:


> *Actually shea butter is a food first and foremost.* The fruit tastes a bit like kaki fruit, it's very sweet and soft but is not so fleshy.
> The shea butter itself is sometimes eaten as is (it is recommended for allergic or weak children), but is also the *main cooking oil in Mali and Burkina Faso*.



*"Actually shea butter is a food first and foremost."  @lalla *​
Outside of Africa, shea butter  is used in place of cocoa butter, which is *more expensive.* But, I don't understand the economics of that because you find cocoa trees in Mexico, South America, Caribbean Islands, Madagascar and in Africa. But Shea trees can *only* be found in Africa, making it seem like a more valuable and limited commodity.  I would think cocoa butter would be less expensive than shea butter because there are more trees and in more places. ECONOMICS? Interesting.

I have learned that the Shea nut is as distant relative to the brazil nut in South America, but of course not the same at all.

I have a friend from Burkina Faso. She once told me that some shea butter I mixed down looked like the 'real' shea butter from her home. It was a premium grade, refined butter.

 I'm still intrigued by the fact that Burkina Faso is the ONLY country in the Shea Belt Completely engulfed by the Shea Belt. All other countries are only partially covered by shea trees. The country of Burkina Faso is* completely covered by shea trees.*


----------



## Chicoro

keranikki said:


> I did not know that. I saw up thread that @Chicoro mentioned a Ytber stated the butter must be Grade A in order for it to be edible. Is this true? *I don’t think I ever saw a letter grade on any of the butters I order.*



Ideally, I would like to have on my shea packaging:

Grade of butter
Country of origin of shea
Date it was packaged
Name of the cooperative that collected and did the processing
This would help me better determine which shea butters work best for my hair. I guess I like data to analyze to better understand. It would be interesting to know if the naturals with super long hair are mainly using shea butter from only certain countries within the Shea Belt. That might be problematic as well for the producers. Just a thought.


----------



## lalla

Chicoro said:


> *"Actually shea butter is a food first and foremost."  @lalla *​
> Outside of Africa, shea butter  is used in place of cocoa butter, which is *more expensive.* But, I don't understand the economics of that because you find cocoa trees in Mexico, South America, Caribbean Islands, Madagascar and in Africa. But Shea trees can *only* be found in Africa, making it seem like a more valuable and limited commodity.  I would think cocoa butter would be less expensive than shea butter because there are more trees and in more places. ECONOMICS? Interesting.
> 
> I have learned that the Shea nut is as distant relative to the brazil nut in South America, but of course not the same at all.
> 
> I have a friend from Burkina Faso. She once told me that some shea butter I mixed down looked like the 'real' shea butter from her home. It was a premium grade, refined butter.
> 
> I'm still intrigued by the fact that Burkina Faso is the ONLY country in the Shea Belt Completely engulfed by the Shea Belt. All other countries are only partially covered by shea trees. The country of Burkina Faso is* completely covered by shea trees.*



The shea tree is wild and requires very little care. It can also grow in a wider range of climates than the cocoa tree. 

The case of Burkina Faso is quite simple I think : the country is dry enough but they don't have as much desert as Mali or Niger for example. 

Best regards,


----------



## Chicoro

lalla said:


> *The shea tree is wild and requires very little care.* It can *also grow in a wider range of climates than the cocoa tree*.
> 
> The case of Burkina Faso is quite simple I think : the country is dry enough but they don't have as much desert as Mali or Niger for example.
> 
> Best regards,



Very clear about the shea tree not needing lots of care and thus, it is less expensive to maintain [my inference]. But, I don't understand why the shea tree is not found growing in other parts of the world other than Africa? It's a question I'm thinking about. I don't expect you to try to answer. I appreciate what you have input. You are far closer to the source and culture than I will ever be.


----------



## Chicoro




----------



## Chicoro

@4:16

The man explains the economics of the process to get a better price for her product. He tells her she's got to join with other women and get her product closer to the point of exportation in order to get a higher price.

The cuteness of that BABY, though!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

@Chicoro = are there sites that you could recommend members and lurkers on where to purchase raw unrefined or refined shea butter?  I think that would be helpful.  Or maybe someone could chime in on where they have purchased their butters.  I ordered mine from Amazon and read the reviews prior to ordering.  I just ordered more Shea butter, cupuacu butter, mango butter and kokum butter for my next mix.


----------



## Chicoro

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> @Chicoro = are there sites that you could recommend members and lurkers on where to purchase raw unrefined or refined shea butter?  I think that would be helpful.  Or maybe someone could chime in on where they have purchased their butters.  I ordered mine from Amazon and read the reviews prior to ordering.  I just ordered more Shea butter, cupuacu butter, mango butter and kokum butter for my next mix.



I get mine from the local beauty supply here in town. Basically, I just take what they have.

When I do order online, I like a brand called *Naissance*. That is the butter my friend from Burkina Faso saw and said the quality was like what she has in her homeland.

https://www.enaissance.co.uk/organic-shea-butter-unrefined

I haven't been able to determine the origin of the butter. I'm not sure what grade it is either.


----------



## fifigirl

@Chicoro how often do you use Scurl and SB? do you use it daily?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Chicoro said:


>



TFS. It's get good to be informed and see these things instead of just consuming things mindlessly from another country.


----------



## Black Ambrosia

I’m not a shea butter expert but I’ve purchased from Born Beautiful before and  thought the quality was great. They have an Etsy store but you can buy direct if you’re in the metro atlanta area.


----------



## Aggie

Chicoro said:


> We've got about 3 more days before 2018 officially arrives! You can come in and out of this thread at any time you like. This is not a 'challenge'. We are here to encourage, uplift and cultivate our knowledge. This is in relation to shea butter, when applied to afro-textured hair for healthy growth and length retention.
> 
> ​


Thanks @Chicoro. The no pressure approach is always encouraging for me.


----------



## Chicoro

fifigirl said:


> @Chicoro how often do you use Scurl and SB? do you use it daily?



Every day normally. I wet my braid with water, unravel it, saturate with more water, put on Scurl and then my shea butter mix.


----------



## Chicoro

YvetteWithJoy said:


> TFS. It's get good to be informed and see these things instead of just consuming things mindlessly from another country.



Exactly! Yes, because we on LHCF hate ugly surprises. We like to be informed and we don't like being part of any BS. The best way to side step some of that is with information.


----------



## Chicoro

Aggie said:


> Thanks @Chicoro. The no pressure approach is always encouraging for me.



No problem! I don't like feeling pressured either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was wondering if how many are using Unrefined vs Refined?  I have been buying Unrefined SB.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

I've listed the Refining procedures for Refined Shea Butter.  However, I prefer Unrefined Shea butter.  With the refining process, in my opinion, the Shea has been compromised and stripped of all beneficial fatty acids.  

Some people prefer the refined shea butter because the smell is not pungent like unrefined shea.  But for me, some essential oils will take care of that .

Anywho, where is @gymfreak336 when you need her.  I miss her font and haven't seen her in a very long time on this site.  She is very informative as I considered her to be the LHCF mad scientist because she knows her sh..... She can break it on down for you now....

*Refining procedures*
After the process of extraction is completed, the shea butter is passed through four main procedures, which are refining of shea butter; bleaching the butter; deodorization and degumming. Each of these processes, have been mentioned below:


*Refining* – During the refining phase, shea butter is mixed with sodium hydroxide. Sometimes, a mixture of sodium carbonate and sodium hydroxide, is added to the butter, for the removal of fatty acids. 74 degrees is the temperature of the refining process. Through the process of refining, proteins, lipids and phospholipids are removed.
*Bleaching* – After refining, the butter is passed through the process of bleaching, in which important minerals are removed. The butter is passed through acid treated filter, where the temperature is kept at 110 degrees. The process of bleaching removes the natural smells.
*Deodorization* – In the process of deodorization, a temperature of 240 to 270 degrees is kept. Steam is used to remove the minerals and vitamins, and the natural smell of the shea butter. Shea butter passes off in the refined form, as it doesn’t contain vitamins and minerals. This also happens because of applying external heat.
*Degumming* – 60 degrees temperature is kept in the degumming process. The complex carbohydrates, protein compounds and natural gums are removed in this process. Some minerals like copper, magnesium, and calcium are also removed from shea butter.


----------



## keranikki

IDareT'sHair said:


> I was wondering if how many are using Unrefined vs Refined?  I have been buying Unrefined SB.



I prefer unrefined for the same reason @ThatJerseyGirl does.


----------



## Taleah2009

Patiently waiting for my Shea butter to arrive.  Amazon prime is tripping talking about I wont get my order until tomorrow and I ordered on Wednesday.  What happened to do 2 day shipping.. boooo!  I hope it comes early tomorrow because I need my scissors tomorrow to do my trim.


----------



## Chicoro

@ThatJerseyGirl ,  Thanks for this!


_*Degumming* – 60 degrees temperature is kept in the degumming process. The complex carbohydrates, protein compounds and *natural gums *are removed in this process. Some minerals like copper, magnesium, and calcium are also removed from shea butter._
_AHA!_ I always felt that shea butter was gummy and clumps the hair together. But, I didn't know this information and that it has natural gums in it. Wow.


----------



## keranikki

I was able to find this through a quick search. I will continue to search and find information on various distributors.
@Chicoro I think I want to go to that Shea convention with you.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

keranikki said:


> I was able to find this through a quick search. I will continue to search and find information on various distributors.
> @Chicoro I think I want to go to that Shea convention with you.
> View attachment 420225 View attachment 420227




Me too!!!  She has me wanting to go.  At some point, I am supposed to visit Africa because my best friend is the mayor of Paynesville (her aunt is the President of Liberia) and she has invited me to stay with her for two weeks or so.  I'll need that time to get my body clock right.  The pictures that she sends me are absolutely beautiful!  Let me send her an e-mail now because I know there is a five hour time diff when we talk so....


----------



## keranikki

Another company, but through Etsy instead of eBay. 
 http://etsy.me/2Dwi8cS


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Best Mixture so far has been the Oil Blend - ED JBCO and HBCO Unrefined Mix.  Very nice and Fluffy.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

More information on Shea.  My apologies in advance if this is a lengthy post, but for those who are members and for those who are lurking and who are not knowledgeable on the Shea, please read below.  This is information that I pulled while doing my due diligence for the benefit of this board.  It is my intent to give educate those as well as myself on the Shea.  

Back to my regularly scheduled program for the day -- which means I am going to fix me a cocktail....carry on. lololol....


*Shea butter improves hair growth*
A major benefit of shea butter is that it may promote hair growth.

When applied regularly shea butter is said to restore hair follicles and the scalp, giving birth to healthy and fast growing hair.

Some people observed up to one inch (2.52 cm) hair growth after applying shea butter for just a few weeks. 

*Shea butter to strengthen your hair*
Some people complain of baldness and ultra-thinning of hair.

Such kind of people should apply shea butter regularly on their hair. There are specific ingredients present in shea butter which lead to the improvement of scalp structure. Shea butter improves existing hair and gives birth to new hair.

When applying shea butter regularly for about a week you may experience a significant difference in your hair quality (your hair may become thicker and less damaged - e.g. no split ends).

*Shea butter for a natural look of your hair*
Shea butter can be applied on the hair to give it a natural look. It contains lipid complex, which has moisturizing properties.

*Side effects of shea butter*
There are many benefits of shea butter. You might be surprised to know that by the use of unrefined African shea butter, you won’t face any side effects. Having said this, you need to know that every shea butter isn’t created equally. There are some side effects in the low quality shea butter. A skin care specialist, Lynne Killey says, “During its preparation, shea butter undergoes a refining process. Many nutrients present in shea butter are lost, and many other chemicals are added. Due to this, the ingredients of shea butter become different from the original nut.”

Unlike unrefined shea butter, refined shea butter goes through a cycle of refining processes. To speed up the production process of shea butter, it is passed through a process which kills the natural components of the nut. Hexane is the chemical which is usually used for extracting shea butter. The problem with this is that, after extraction, some amount of hexane is left in the butter.

Some side effects for the body, caused by the hexane present in refined shea butter, are headaches, nausea, weakness, dizziness, abdominal pain, and unconsciousness. Remember that you may face one or a combination of these side effects. A study showed, that when hexane polluted shea butter was administered to live stock animals, it caused anemia in them. Another thing is important to mention here and it is that hexane compounds are carcinogens (substances or radiations involved in causing cancer). Hexane is also harmful for the environment, as it causes pollution and damage to the ozone layer, during its recycling process.

Due to the presence of hexane, shea butter poses a threat to the health and environment. Other than hexane, other ingredients are also added during the refining process of shea butter. For example, sodium hydroxide and calcium carbonate are added to the shea butter, in order to minimize the nutty smell of the butter. Both of these compounds pose a threat to the health and general well-being. Shea butter is also passed through a chemical filter, where it undergoes the process of bleaching. Some carcinogens like BHT (Butylated Hydroxytoluene) and BHA (Butylated Hydroxyanisole) are added to the shea butter to enhance the overall life time of the butter.

So, the bottom line is that after the process of refining, important proteins, nutrients, minerals and fatty acids are removed from the shea butter, and harmful chemicals are added. So, the consumers should go for raw shea butter, rather than refined shea butter. Raw shea butter is richer in phyto-nutrients, vitamins and absorbing ultraviolent radiations. However, it takes effort to find purely raw shea butter. The American Shea Butter institute has this to say, “Most people prefer refined shea butter over raw shea butter, due to its cost effectiveness and better smell. These people don’t know what’s happening inside. Refined shea butter, although may look good on the surface, but it contains carcinogens and ultraviolent radiations in it, which make it harmful for the health. Moreover, after the process of refining, shea butter loses much of its healing properties. Consumers should, therefore, prefer raw shea butter over refined shea butter.”

Now the question arises that how does a person make sure whether the shea butter is raw. Raw shea butter has a nut-like smell and creamy texture. In case the shea butter you have has a fragrant smell or no smell at all, then it is refined shea butter. A major difference between refined shea butter and raw shea butter is that refined shea butter has the life of maximum two years, whereas raw shea butter has a longer life period.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ThatJerseyGirl
That's what I thought (about the Refining process). 

I noticed the Video with the girl that heated hers up was using Refined.


----------



## yodie

I’m currently in crochet braids u til May, but I’m going to try this in between installs. I’m wondering if my hair will air dry soft enough to where I don’t need to use the blow dryer. Hmmmm...

I’ll be using unrefined  SB from the beauty supply.

Are you ladies applying to your scalp?


----------



## keranikki

Side note: As I’m perusing various US distributors of Shea butter, I’ve noticed that most of them source from Ghana (if they tell you the source at all). 
Not all of my attachments are coming through, but I will continue to try.


----------



## Chicoro

This is a document on the Shea Butter Value Chain. I found this when looking for the gums in shea butter. I put it on Google drive for whomever would like to look at it.


----------



## Chicoro

yodie said:


> I’m currently in crochet braids u til May, but I’m going to try this in between installs. I’m wondering if my hair will air dry soft enough to where I don’t need to use the blow dryer. Hmmmm...
> 
> I’ll be using unrefined  SB from the beauty supply.
> 
> Are you ladies applying t*o your scalp*?



Yes, I slather it from root to tip. I don't oil my scalp, but as much as I use at a time, I do end up applying it to my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> *Back to my regularly scheduled program for the day -- which means I am going to fix me a cocktail....carry on. lololol....*


@ThatJerseyGirl 
That's my Girl....

I see you gave up them Newports 100!


----------



## Chicoro

keranikki said:


> I was able to find this through a quick search. I will continue to search and find information on various distributors.
> @Chicoro *I think I want to go to that Shea convention with you.*
> View attachment 420225 View attachment 420227



Shea butter got you, too.  You  _*whipped*_, baby! It was just a matter of time.


----------



## Chicoro

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Me too!!!  *She has me wanting to go*.  At some point, I am supposed to visit Africa because my best friend is the mayor of Paynesville (her aunt is the President of Liberia) and *she has invited me to stay with her for two weeks or so*.  I'll need that time to get my body clock right.  The pictures that she sends me are absolutely beautiful!  Let me send her an e-mail now because I know there is a five hour time diff when we talk so....



To go to Nigeria and get a visa, I need a 'letter of invitation' to get my visa. What is that? I don't know anyone in Nigeria [Africa] like you. How does one go about getting a 'letter of invitation'  for a business visit? I guess I can look on Google.


----------



## Alma Petra

Chicoro said:


> To go to Nigeria and get a visa, I need a 'letter of invitation' to get my visa. What is that? I don't know anyone in Nigeria [Africa] like you. How does one go about getting a 'letter of invitation'  for a business visit? I guess I can look on Google.


Usually conferences issue invitation letters for the participants after they finalise their registration process.


----------



## Chicoro

@ThatJerseyGirl said,

"Now the question arises that how does a person make sure whether the shea butter is raw. Raw shea butter has a nut-like smell and creamy texture. In case the shea butter you have has a fragrant smell or no smell at all, then it is refined shea butter. _A major difference between refined shea butter and raw shea butter is that _refined shea butter has the life of maximum two years, _*whereas raw shea butter has a longer life period.*__*"*_

I would have thought the contrary was true. The more I learn, the more amazing shea butter becomes. MAGIC, I say. Pure Magic!


----------



## Chicoro

Alma Petra said:


> Usually conferences issue invitation letters for the participants after they finalise their registration process.



Thank you so much @Alma Petra!!!!!

 Now, I have to figure out how to register for the conference. I don't see a price or a registration page on their site. The price could be prohibitive. But I believe, if something is meant for me, it will happen. If it is not meant for me, it won't happen.


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> I was wondering if how many are using Unrefined vs Refined?  I have been buying Unrefined SB.



I try to get the unrefined. That's why I'm liking that butter from Senegal. It's got a pungent smell, it's gummy and it makes my hair clump. I said somewhere up thread that I felt it had the least amount of processing. I prefer the unrefined.


----------



## Summerof93

Maybe I should give shea butter another shot.


----------



## Chicoro

Summerof93 said:


> Maybe I should give shea butter another shot.



What were the results the last time you used it? Maybe we can help you!


----------



## keranikki

Chicoro said:


> Shea butter got you, too.  You  _*whipped*_, baby! It was just a matter of time.




I know!  It didn’t take long either.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Chicoro said:


> To go to Nigeria and get a visa, I need a 'letter of invitation' to get my visa. What is that? I don't know anyone in Nigeria [Africa] like you. How does one go about getting a 'letter of invitation'  for a business visit? I guess I can look on Google.



In order to get a visa to Nigeria, someone in that country has to represent you and send you a letter of invitation that you will need to take with you to the embassy along with a travel itinerary for your dates of travel. For example, if you want to go to this conference or if you want to go around the same time as this conference, but not actually go to the conference, get the conference to send you the letter of invite with your intent to attend. 

I would contact the Marketing or point of contact person in charge of this Conference, let them know that you want to attend, but would need a letter of invite.  In your request, I would e-mail them a "dummy" travel itinerary (flight) until you are able to secure your flight.  I've done this several times, but usually, my letter of invites were from political parties.

For businesses, it works the same way.  The rep from that company will have to send you a letter of invite on their letterhead with their contact information and the letter must stay why you are there (i.e., business meeting with client, etc.).  They don't actually check with the person sending you the letter, but it just ensures that you won't go to their country, and let's say you wild out partying and have a coke induced fit and mess up one of their hotel rooms or get arrested.  The person repping you in the letter is responsible.  

I hope this make sense.  Let me know if you have questions.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl
> That's my Girl....
> 
> I see you gave up them Newports 100!



I am trying...it's the hardest thing.  I really don't smoke as often, but chile...lemme tell you.  Right when I thought I stopped, my daughter would call me with some bullsh....(a trigger), then next thing you know, I'm pullin out a newport one hunnit blazin up.....

I'm good with it now so.....I think my saving grace is the lifting weights, working out, etc.


----------



## NCHairDiva

Chicoro said:


> You may want to add some more oil. I just made some shea butter tonight using my Senegalese shea butter. I whipped it. It came out super grainy and gritty -as usual!
> 
> So, I took the bowl and put it over a pot of hot, boiling water and steamed it until it melted into a liquid. Then, I stuck it in the fridge for 50 minutes so that it would solidify again. THEN, I whipped it again and it JUST.LIKE.BUTTER!!!
> 
> Add some oil to your shea butter and whip it again. If it is still heavy and gummy, you may need to do the steam/solidy/whip process.




I needed this info. Im doing this today. As soon as I take sown all this Christmas mess... smh
I make soaps as well so I have a few fregrances I cant get over the smells,  Im gonna add 4-5 drops of them! Excited
A


----------



## Chicoro

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> In order to get a visa to Nigeria, someone in that country has to represent you and send you a letter of invitation that you will need to take with you to the embassy along with a travel itinerary for your dates of travel. For example, if you want to go to this conference or if you want to go around the same time as this conference, but not actually go to the conference, get the conference to send you the letter of invite with your intent to attend.
> 
> I would contact the Marketing or point of contact person in charge of this Conference, let them know that you want to attend, but would need a letter of invite.  In your request, I would e-mail them a "dummy" travel itinerary (flight) until you are able to secure your flight.  I've done this several times, but usually, my letter of invites were from political parties.
> 
> For businesses, it works the same way.  The rep from that company will have to send you a letter of invite on their letterhead with their contact information and the letter must stay why you are there (i.e., business meeting with client, etc.).  They don't actually check with the person sending you the letter, *but it just ensures that you won't go to their country, and let's say you wild out partying and have a coke induced fit and mess up one of their hotel rooms or get arrested.  The person repping you in the letter is responsible.  *
> 
> I hope this make sense.  Let me know if you have questions.




Somehow, I don't think it's likely I'll mess up one of their hotel rooms. But a shea induced fit, is quite probable.







Your info is very helpful and crystal clear. Thank you!


----------



## jennex

Soaring Eagle said:


> I like her channel. I haven’t watched many of her videos, because many of them are just too long. *I did watch a video where she used straight Shea butter on her daughter’s hair*— not whipped or anything— and that made me feel very validated, because I am heading in that direction. LOL



I used it straight when I broke my jar of whipped shea butter and my hair still liked it. But I prefer the texture of whipped shea mostly because it's easier to scoop out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> *Right when I thought I stopped, my daughter would call me with some bullsh....(a trigger), next thing you know, I'm pullin out a newport one hunnit blazin up.....*


@ThatJerseyGirl


----------



## Saravana

here in the US I get my shea butter at the BSS.  I am not certain 100% if it's raw or organic or free from additives but I really like it and it works wonderfully on my skin and body. 

years ago I used to get it online through some company claiming it was organic, pure, raw, etc... and it was very grainy.... 

Where do you ladies get your shea butter from?


----------



## Saravana

So my hair has been in a shea butter bun for the past 2 days.

Yesterday,, I went to get a massage, and my hair was all over the place and out of the bun, and when I got up, the sheet did not look greasy at all. That's what I LOVE about the shea butter. While it protects my hair and keeps it moisturized and non dry, it does not leave oily marks on fabrics.  It's totally a keeper!!!!!


----------



## Summerof93

Chicoro said:


> What were the results the last time you used it? Maybe we can help you!


My hair was weighed down and it was so hard to comb or put my fingers through the last time i used it.  When i first went natural I used it and it was great on my hair. The difference between those time was that I used refined the last time and years ago I used unrefined. I didnt think it would make a difference but, maybe it did?


----------



## keranikki

Saravana said:


> here in the US I get my shea butter at the BSS.  I am not certain 100% if it's raw or organic or free from additives but I really like it and it works wonderfully on my skin and body.
> 
> years ago I used to get it online through some company claiming it was organic, pure, raw, etc... and it was very grainy....
> 
> Where do you ladies get your shea butter from?



I have ordered many meals on Amazon and through Mountain Rose. I get better pricing through Amazon, but now I’m looking for companies that supply their sourcing data.


----------



## Chicoro

Summerof93 said:


> My hair was weighed down and it was so hard to comb or put my fingers through the last time i used it.  When i first went natural I used it and it was great on my hair. The difference between those time was that I used refined the last time and years ago I used unrefined. I didnt think it would make a difference but, maybe it did?



The last time, was your hair natural, relaxed or transitioning? The last time, did you have some time of water based product on your hair or oil, before applying the shea butter? Did you melt, whip or blend your butter? The last time, did you mix down your refined shea butter with other stuff or used it as is, by itself? Is your hair colored or lightened or highlighted at all?


----------



## Saravana

keranikki said:


> I have ordered many meals on Amazon and through Mountain Rose. I get better pricing through Amazon, but now I’m looking for companies that supply their sourcing data.


I would love to know the sourcing data as well. 

I would really like to support a company that is black owned and gives its workers decent wages.  Let me know what you find.


----------



## Saravana

Chicoro said:


> The last time, was your hair natural, relaxed or transitioning? The last time, did you have some time of water based product on your hair or oil, before applying the shea butter? Did you melt, whip or blend your butter? The last time, did you mix down your refined shea butter with other stuff or used it as is, by itself? Is your hair colored or lightened or highlighted at all?


Yes, for me using some water on the hair prior to shea butter application is key.  Otherwise the shea just sits on top of my hair and looks like white paste.

I  just lightly spritz some water mixed with aloe very juice, not too much, but just enough that the shea will find something to stick to.


----------



## BlessedXs2

Just wanted to say I absolutely LOVE this thread and have been lurking from the beginning. I started using Shea Butter a few months back when I read the rave reviews from the long hair unicorns and have been hooked ever since. I have more on the way and can’t wait to play with the blend to see what I can get. Thank you for all the wonderful information


----------



## Chicoro

Saravana said:


> Yes, for me using some water on the hair prior to shea butter application is key.  Otherwise the shea just sits on top of my hair and looks like white paste.
> 
> I use just lightly spritz some water mixed with aloe very juice, *not too much,* but just enough that the shea will find something to stick to.



This is key: not too much water. Otherwise, the shea butter gets a gummy white paste as well. It's a delicate balance I see.


----------



## Chicoro

BlessedXs2 said:


> Just wanted to say I absolutely LOVE this thread and have been lurking from the beginning. I started using Shea Butter a few months back when *I read the rave reviews from the long hair unicorns and have been hooked ever since*. I have more on the way and can’t wait to play with the blend to see what I can get. Thank you for all the wonderful information



It absolutely CREATES long hair unicorns. That's for sure!


----------



## Froreal3

Lawd, this Sunshine butter though?!  This is the shiznazie! It's soft and creamy, love the consistency...like a thick, buttery cream, and I love the mango butter scent. I'm definitely gonna get more of these. I want my mix to be this creamy. Maybe I will put it in my Blendtec next time with more oils. 

I put it on my skin after showering and of course my edges (since I won't be moisturizing again till Sunday which is wash day). It's divine!


----------



## Froreal3

Chicoro said:


> *Tips for How to Get
> A Creamier Shea Butter Mix or a Whipped Shea Butter Mix
> Taking the Mystery Out of the End Result so YOU can Choose What YOU Get!*​*
> 
> For a Creamy Dense, Shea Butter Mix:*
> 
> Liquify your ingredients over hot water on the stove, on very low heat (steaming).
> Pour in a bowl and cover and place in the fridge or freezer until is solidified (40 to 60 minutes).
> Take it out the cold and blend the solidified mix.
> Use a blender (ala the process used by @ElevatedEnergy-Please note that ElevatedEnergy blends her mix but she does not heat it. ) *or*
> Use a wire whisk for a minimum of 10 minutes up to 20 minutes.
> 
> The blend will stay creamy for the life of the product.
> *For a Fluffy Whipped, Shea Butter Mix:*
> 
> Put your butter on the counter or somewhere it can soften prior to use.
> Try to avoid liquifying the shea butter mix over any heat.
> Add the ingredients you like.
> I used to believe that coconut oil was necessary to get the shea butter to be fluffy, but it is not. You can use sweet almond oil along with the shea or olive oil along with the shea and it will still mix up fluffy [is my understanding].
> Use a wire whisk. You can mix for 3 to 5 minutes.
> 
> In general, the product will stay fluffy. But I keep mine in the shower and the hot water melts it down and changes the consistency.
> Keep the butter at a consistent temperature if you don't want to change its fluffy texture.
> 
> What I have written here is NOT Gospel. *If you want to add to it or modify it, refute it or  change it, please feel free to do so!*I hope you do! It's the collective, positive input that makes things come out better for us all.


I'm going to use the top procedure to get the creamy thick one....I prefer that over the whipped...just like the Sunshine butter.


----------



## Chicoro

Saravana said:


> I would love to know the sourcing data as well.
> 
> I would really like to support a company that is* black owned and gives its workers decent wages*.  Let me know what you find.



In Ghana, they are trying to move their shea industry toward finished products like creams, lip balms and hand lotions. They are calling them 'value added' products. In the video, Ms. Rahama Wright, who is founder of Shea Yeleen [shea butter based end products located in Washington DC] , talks about you can *only get so much* for raw materials. They are trying to move the African women to create products WITH shea butter that they can sell themselves from Africa, specifically Ghana. This would be done instead of letting some similar entity like L'Occitane get 500 tons for 50 dollars and then turn around and make millions. Here's Ms. Wright, a former Peace Corps Volunteer and a first generation Ghanian in the United States.




L'Occitane is a good example. They buy a huge quantity of shea butter from Burkina Faso, about 500 tons per year   which is stated in the video attached below.  *I am sure L'Occitane  pays them mere pennies on the dollar.* Then L'Occitane turns around and sells you  5.2 ounces of shea butter cream for 29.00 dollars!  I kid you not! That is the price and the amount!

Looka here: $29.00 dollars! The women in Burkina Faso have long been paid in full their *00.30 cents* way before the profits for this hits the L'Occitane books.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> It absolutely CREATES long hair unicorns. That's for sure!


I betta be one of those in the next 3 years!! Jus sayin


----------



## Chicoro

An eye roll,  and moment of silence. The 'fair trade' applies to 
the sourcing of the raw materials.  The real money is in the selling of 
the end-product, the one with the 'added-value', sold beyond and out of
the reach of the women doing the hard, manual labor.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> I betta be one of those in the next 3 years!! Jus sayin



You are already WELL on your way! It's about consistency, staying focused, having faith and acting in accordance with that belief.


----------



## Chicoro

I'm all shea'd out for now. Talk to you all later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

caribeandiva said:


> *I betta be one of those in the next 3 years!! Jus sayin *


@caribeandiva

This just cracked me up!


----------



## jennex

Saravana said:


> here in the US I get my shea butter at the BSS.  I am not certain 100% if it's raw or organic or free from additives but I really like it and it works wonderfully on my skin and body.
> 
> years ago I used to get it online through some company claiming it was organic, pure, raw, etc... and it was very grainy....
> 
> Where do you ladies get your shea butter from?



I got my latest batch from Shea Moisture.  Before that it was butters-n-bars. Right now the site is closed for maintenance until Jan 1.  I like both butters. I want to try some other ones and this time make sure I know where they come from.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Today I whipped up some Mahabringraj Oil, Unrefined SB, Fractionated CO  and Creamy Coconut Scent (from Bulk Apothecary) It smells wonderful.

It is whipped to sheer perfection.


----------



## SunkissedLife

Chicoro said:


> It absolutely CREATES long hair unicorns. That's for sure!



I am definitely trying to incorporate more natural, healthier products. I would love to use Shea Butter in my routine as I like a heavier, creamier product to twist with, but every time I tried Shea Butter it weighed my hair down. I am trying to experiment with shea butter products like the Keravada Creme Brulee and thinking of the Qhemet Biologics Amla (open to suggestions) but it seems like my hair needs more moisture.
I was also thinking of trying Mango Butter (as I have heard it is lighter but still packed with tons of good benefits). Anyone have any experiences with Mango Butter? Do you think using Mango Butter could provide the same unicorn hair results as Shea Butter? I saw a few mentioned shea butter mango butter blends and that has me quite curious...


----------



## Summerof93

Chicoro said:


> The last time, was your hair natural, relaxed or transitioning? The last time, did you have some time of water based product on your hair or oil, before applying the shea butter? Did you melt, whip or blend your butter? The last time, did you mix down your refined shea butter with other stuff or used it as is, by itself? Is your hair colored or lightened or highlighted at all?



The last time i didnt have a relaxer but i did have color with plenty of heat damage. I added different oils like coconit and castor, I also added glycerine and water (I didnt know not to add water back then) the shea butter was unrefined it was whipped. I used water as my leave in. This year I used refined shea butter and added a little bit of my leave in and whipped it. I used my leave in (care free curl moisturizer) underneath the mix. My hair is completely natural now but i noticed that heavier oils and butters worked better when my hair was colored or damaged.


----------



## Karmi

I ordered 2 shea butter mixes and can't wait to use them:
Kindred Butters - whipped shea butter with castor and emu oil  and sheayurveda conditioner
APBs - hair and body butter

I have some mango butter I plan to whip with shea, cocoa butter and probably coconut oil. I'm so excited to get this shea butter journey going.


----------



## keranikki

SunkissedLife said:


> I am definitely trying to incorporate more natural, healthier products. I would love to use Shea Butter in my routine as I like a heavier, creamier product to twist with, but every time I tried Shea Butter it weighed my hair down. I am trying to experiment with shea butter products like the Keravada Creme Brulee and thinking of the Qhemet Biologics Amla (open to suggestions) but it seems like my hair needs more moisture.
> I was also thinking of trying Mango Butter (as I have heard it is lighter but still packed with tons of good benefits). Anyone have any experiences with Mango Butter? Do you think using Mango Butter could provide the same unicorn hair results as Shea Butter? I saw a few mentioned shea butter mango butter blends and that has me quite curious...



Mango butter, when mixed with other humectants, is a greater moisturizer than shea butter mixed with those same humectants. I mixed shea, mango, and CP oil for my last hair batch. Next time I want to mix shea, mango, honey, and CP oil to see if the honey helps with moisture.


----------



## Honey Bee

Chicoro said:


> An eye roll,  and moment of silence. The 'fair trade' applies to
> the sourcing of the raw materials.  The real money is in the selling of
> the end-product, the one with the 'added-value', sold beyond and out of
> the reach of the women doing the hard, manual labor.


Farmers never make money. The money is with the consumer. Farmers are all the way at the other end of the process (farmer to manufacturer to wholesaler to retailer to consumer). Vertical integration is how you monetize raw materials you have unique access to. They shoulda _been_ making stuff. They have a monopoly. 

Thank everybody for all the shea butter knowledge. I'll be well informed when I go haggle on 125th st.  

Also, shamefully, I used to keep at least ten of those L'Occitane shea butter lotions stashed all over my house, in purses, back ups...


----------



## Alma Petra

Thank you @Chicoro for your troubleshooting advice.

I bough some coconut oil and added it to my shea butter mix then whipped again. This time I got a much lighter and fluffier mix. I am so happy. And I am in love with the vanilla smell. I used a small amount of it today to seal for my wash and go and I got soft, moisturized curls. I will be more heavy-handed when I come to bun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bought a couple more Frag.rance Oils from Bulk Apothecary to scent my SB creations with.


----------



## cravoecanela

I'm joining! My sister bought some shea butter and whipped it without me even telling her about it . She had so much surplus she gave me a mason jar full. I've been dabbling in shea butter recently and I haven't seen any results yet.... I'll be looking forward to see if that changes.


----------



## Jade Feria

I am IN! 2018 is all about retention for me. Like others have stated, I too, couldn't stand shea butter for my hair, which is fine to medium. I have SSI's Seyani Butter, which I barely used up until recently. I also have raw shea butter, which I always keep in house for my skin. It's cheap and easy to find in NYC. I will make a whipped shea mixture using my CP oil and some other things.


----------



## Sally.

Chicoro said:


> Glad to hear that your knots are at the minimal range and tangles, too. *Shea Slide* strikes again!


i'm gonna whip up my shea butter tonight and i hope to have this same testimony one day soon.


----------



## Sally.

so for clarification, do i need to use coconut oil for it to have a fluffy whipped consistency or will any oil do?


----------



## Sally.

_*I have been thinking of ways to utilize the Shea Butter to its fullest potential in our hair because after all, it was GIVEN to US by GOD to be used by US in Africa. I don't think it grows anywhere else. *_ - @ThatJerseyGirl

This is such a paradigm-shifting statement for me.


----------



## Chicoro

SunkissedLife said:


> I am definitely trying to incorporate more natural, healthier products. I would love to use Shea Butter in my routine as I like a heavier, creamier product to twist with, but every time I tried Shea Butter it weighed my hair down. I am trying to experiment with shea butter products like the Keravada Creme Brulee and thinking of the Qhemet Biologics Amla (open to suggestions) but it seems like my hair needs more moisture.
> I was also thinking of trying Mango Butter (as I have heard it is lighter but still packed with tons of good benefits). Anyone have any experiences with Mango Butter? Do you think using Mango Butter could provide the same unicorn hair results as Shea Butter? I saw a few mentioned shea butter mango butter blends and that has me quite curious...



Hi @SunkissedLife ,
Welcome to LHCF! I see you are a new member.

I can't speak to mango butter. I can only speak about shea butter.

Many of the women whose hair I admired are long gone from this board. The other group I used to find on a site called Fotki, and most are gone from there, too.  What is consistent with the women that "I" admired, and why @ThatJerseyGirl  's observation was so profound is that all the women with hair beyond waist length [who  I admired before I realized they had a common denominator in their routines] all used Shea butter consistently in their regimens.

You can try working with mango butter and other options. I have not seen or observed a commonality with my favorite long-hard afro-textured hair idols in the use of mango butter. That doesn't mean mango butter can't provide the same value and results. But I have no idea because I have not observed a significantly large group of women with super-long hair using it over a 5 to 10 year period of time. I have observed all of this with shea butter.

Shea butter is not the only way to gain length. It's just one of the many ways. If it doesn't work for you, don't fret. I've encountered lots of naturals with waist length hair who never used it. I was one of them.

For 'me', there seems to be a certain 'look', and thickness and 'otherworldly' length retention that women who use shea butter consistently seem to have.

That was the impetus for me to figure out how to make shea butter work for me. Because, I have been a shea butter hater for most of my hair journey until 2017. So, because I wanted to at least try it and have some peace and enjoyment, I experimented to find ways to make it work for my hair and my lifestyle. It took trial and error.

Ultimately, the possibility may exist that shea butter doesn't work for your hair. And that's okay, too. The goal is to listen to you hair and to listen to yourself. Everything does not necessarily work for everybody. There may be something even better for you out there!


----------



## Chicoro

Summerof93 said:


> The last time i didnt have a relaxer but i did have color with plenty of heat damage. I added different oils like coconit and castor, I also added glycerine and water (I didnt know not to add water back then) the shea butter was unrefined it was whipped. I used water as my leave in. This year I used refined shea butter and added a little bit of my leave in and whipped it. I used my leave in (care free curl moisturizer) underneath the mix. My hair is completely natural now but i noticed that heavier oils and butters worked better when my hair was colored or damaged.



My suggestion is to try an unrefined butter one more time, like you did before. Here are some caveats:


You mentioned that when you used the refined butter you couldn't get your fingers through your hair or comb it. When I use unrefined shea butter, which I love, I personally cannot wear my hair 'out'. The shea butter leaves my hair hard, dry and greasy. I ONLY use shea when I am wearing braids. If I am going to wear my hair loose, I don't use it. I had to figure out how to make it work for my hair. That was because my three top favorite afro-textured naturals all used shea butter. I only realized this common denominator this year.

That was the impetus and and the inspiration for me. *IF* shea butter can work in a regimen, sometimes it takes trial and error to figure out the best formulation for one's hair, the best style to use with it, and the best products to use in conjunction with the shea butter on one's hair.

You know your hair better than anyone. If your conclusion is that the heavier oils worked better before, perhaps your hair has what it needs now. Perhaps the shea butter product and application you are using are not necessary for the current state of your hair. 

Hair changes in texture and in its needs. Thus, my suggestion is to trust yourself and listen to your hair! Shea didn't work for me either before and I successfully grew my hair past my waist without using it. It's okay if shea is not something that works for you. There are many other options to support your afro-texured hair on its journey.


----------



## Chicoro

Sally. said:


> i'm gonna whip up my shea butter tonight and i hope to have this same testimony one day soon.



It takes time to see a  difference. That is assuming you have found the right mix for your hair and are using it in combination with what your hair likes. Some tweaks and changes may be required. Thus, you may want to document what you are doing and track what is working and what is not. Then, you can use that information to modify and improve your process so you may be able to have the same testimony! Good luck.


----------



## Chicoro

Alma Petra said:


> Thank you @Chicoro for your troubleshooting advice.
> 
> I bough some coconut oil and added it to my shea butter mix then whipped again. This time I got a much lighter and fluffier mix. I am so happy. And I am in love with the vanilla smell. I used a small amount of it today to seal for my wash and go and I got soft, moisturized curls. I will be more heavy-handed when I come to bun.



@Alma Petra ,

I'm glad the small modification worked out for your batch of shea butter. It is wonderful to hear that your mix turned out closer to your ideal this time around. I'm happy that you are happy! One of my favorite scents is vanilla. Perhaps I can find something similar around my neck of the woods here in Lyon, France. I'm sure I just have to put in the effort to look for it. How wonderful that your wash and go and shea butter mix produced moisturized curls!


----------



## Chicoro

Honey Bee said:


> *Farmers never make money*. The money is with the consumer. Farmers are all the way at the other end of the process (farmer to manufacturer to wholesaler to retailer to consumer). *Vertical integration is how you monetize raw materials you have unique access to.* *They shoulda been making stuff. They have a monopoly. *
> 
> Thank everybody for all the shea butter knowledge. I'll be well informed when I go haggle on 125th st.
> 
> *Also, shamefully,* I used to keep at least ten of those L'Occitane shea butter lotions stashed all over my house, in purses, back ups...



You make some really good points. The difference with farmers though is that they have their own land. But that still does not change the fact that they are far away from the individual consumer.

My understanding is that the shea nuts are on 'parkland', and that rings of being public or commonly owned,  or government owned, or owned by somebody who is not the women collecting, to me. But I don't know.

Like so often is the case, making stuff and processing things to end user products requires access to technology, machinery, equipment and specialized knowledge beyond that which goes into creating the actual butter. It takes time, focused effort and money to create an industry. Shea is used for cosmetics and food and those two are highly regulated, requiring specialized environments and equipment and certifications.  I think it is going to happen eventually! In fact, it's already happening but on a very limited scale.

There is no need to have any shame regarding your use of L'Occitane products. I like their products, too. As we learn more and our priorities change, so does the direction of our money [changes]. Your purchases benefited the women of Burkina Faso. Now, we are working on ways to understand how we can benefit ourselves even better, which also includes having more of a direct, positive impact on the women who are gathering the shea nuts and doing the manual labor.


----------



## Chicoro

Sally. said:


> so for clarification, do i need to use coconut oil for it to have a fluffy whipped consistency or will any oil do?



I have not the personal experience, but @Virtuosa has. She is using a mix that is whipped and it does not contain coconut oil. You can find the discussion starting at post # 209 and #217, specifically. 


I'd like to try a mix without coconut oil in the future as well. I don't have an issue with it, but the less stuff I can put in my shea mix and have it be just as effective and lovely to use, the better for my pocket and wallet!


----------



## Chicoro

At first we were puzzled. We struggled. We failed. We  researched and did analysis on how to become hair unicorns...


----------



## Chicoro

​
Then it become an obsession. Each of us, in quiet desperation made our own analyses. 
Hoping to find the answer.​


----------



## Chicoro

And then...one of our VERY OWN..made *the *discovery! @ThatJerseyGirl spoke [typed] those fateful words! 
"It's shea butter! Naturals [with afro-textured hair] with super long hair use shea butter!"​


----------



## Chicoro

​
Because we* ALWAYS* got to check 'facts' here on LHCF -or at least have links to go back and corroborate what was stated , I went back and looked at all my favorites with super long afro-textured hair. 

Sure enough! She was right. 
*They all had one common denominator in their hair regimens: shea butter.*​


----------



## Chicoro

​
At first, there were only a few unicorns here and there. But just before 2018, the word began to spread...testimonies started to pour in...and then the unthinkable happened....​


----------



## Chicoro

The LHCF Hair Unicorn Population grew to an amazing size...

​





*Here we come ya'll!*​
​


----------



## Chicoro

*2018 is the Year to Create the Largest Number
 of Afro-Textured Hair Unicorns 
LHCF Has Ever Seen! *​
​


----------



## Chicoro

It is amazing to me that this thread has reached 500 posts already! We've got two (2) more days before it's 2018.

*Happy Shea Slide*
to us all!


​


----------



## lalla

I grew up using shea butter religiously on the skin. Even know, most of my skin care (for the body) contains shea butter. It gives the smoothest, glowiest, softest skin. 

As for my hair: the Scurl + shea butter combo is great at maintaing moisture and keeping the hair detangled. 
My routine is super simple these days: 
- wash every two to three weeks 
- use Aphogee 2 step (once a month. My hair is relaxed and loves protein) 
- DC with steam for 30 mins 
- rollerset and wear hair straight for 2 to 3 days 
- every night, spray Xcel21, then use Scurl on the hair, and shea butter on the new growth and ends.

I don't use a comb except on wash days.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

I bought a 8oz jar of refined Shea butter two days ago. I actually didn’t go into the store for Shea butter, but when I saw “smooth” on the label my interest was peaked. Didn’t even realize it was refined until I read the label some more after seeing you all talk about it on this thread. 

Upon reading this thread and doing some research of my own, fully refined Shea butter  is noticeably white or off white, has no odor, and is smooth.

However, only the “smooth” characteristics of refined Shea butter fits into the one that I bought. The one I bought has the typical Shea butter odor and is light beige in color. 

In doing further reading I found that there are various degrees of refined Shea butter, just like unrefined. The one I have in particular was altered to change the consistency of the Shea butter, but not altered to the point of removing odor and color. Therefore, all refined Shea butters are not equal, just like all unrefined Shea butters are not equal.

I plan to use it one of braids today. I’ll update in a few days to let you know how my hair feels.


----------



## mzteaze

YvetteWithJoy said:


> This is my second time watching this video. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> *The mannerisms are unique.*



Yes, ma'am.  She has beautiful hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

mzteaze said:


> Yes, ma'am.  She has beautiful hair.





She knew all about bentonite clay and shea butter EARLY on.


----------



## Virtuosa

Sally. said:


> so for clarification, do i need to use coconut oil for it to have a fluffy whipped consistency or will any oil do?



My whipped shea is just shea butter and sweet almond oil. It is light and fluffy and I love it. I purchased from Ameerah’s Naturals on Etsy (black owned). She also has a whipped shea with olive oil and one with just coconut oil.


----------



## mzteaze

My video contribution about Shea butter and skin issues:


----------



## Sally.

So just to again confirm @ThatJerseyGirl and @Chicoro idea that Shea Butter is meant for kinky, coily Black hair and will take it to new heights, this morning I watched the video below on how her hair grew and became so much thicker in 7 months. The second piece of advice she lists is to use products with ingredients you can pronounce and then she takes out one of her favorite products called Fro Butter and the first ingredient is of course Shea Butter!


----------



## Chicoro

Sally. said:


> So just to again confirm @ThatJerseyGirl and @Chicoro idea that Shea Butter is meant for kinky, coily Black hair and will take it to new heights, this morning I watched the video below on how her hair grew and became so much thicker in 7 months. The second piece of advice she lists is to use products with ingredients you can pronounce and then she takes out one of her favorite products called Fro Butter and the first ingredient is of course Shea Butter!



It's so in your face ONCE you realize the answer! It's so simple. It's so obvious! Now that we know.

That's why @ThatJerseyGirl 's
observation was so profound. It's going to become common knowledge now. But I continue to sing her praises and *I DARE SOMEBODY* to say, "I knew that all along." No.YOU.Did.NOT!  I don't want to forget who made this connection and observation.


----------



## Chicoro

*If Shea Butter Does Not Work For You For Whatever Reason, please do not be discouraged...

*
Shea butter alone is not enough. You need knowledge and good processes, too. So, just to show those of you who struggle with using shea butter, here are some photos of someone's hair I cared for and shea butter was *NEVER* used!


*Before: August 2015
 

After: February 2017

 
*
These are her results after 1.5 years.

I know because I sat her down and explained to her what to do. I taught her about hair from a scientific and practical standpoint.

As her reward, I flat-ironed and trimmed her hair. These results were based on knowledge. She used basic shampoo and conditioner and no shea butter. After we took this photo and I had to cut about 1 inch of her ends, I told her about shea butter. I have not seen her hair since then, though.

*My Hair When I Was a Shea Butter Hater:
 *

I used vaseline and Scurl and the baggie method. No shea butter was used to gain this length.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

@Sally. and @Chicoro  -- Thanks so much!!!  This whole entire thread makes me feel so good and I am so happy that sistas are coming on board and using what has been given to US to benefit us in so many ways with regards to our hair, bodies, etc.  I wish we could ALL give a GROUP hug to all participants as well as lurkers in this thread, because all of this information is truly a blessing.  An added bonus is that we can save so much money on commercial hair products and just start _*making our own custom blends*_ tailored for our hair, as everyone's hair is unique.  

Most recently, I've also discovered that Naturally_Nica of Youtube uses Shea and I believe she is a 4b/4c waist or hip length.  I've posted a link to this particular video   she made and if you read her description, she wrote the following:

*Hello all, These are the main products that worked for my hair over the last 7 years. African Formula: Shea Butter Super Light Super Grow Hair Gel Let it grow Super Active Hair Tonic Shea Butter Super Soft Leave on Conditioner and Moisturizer* 

Naptural 85 uses shea butter. 21st CW uses shea butter.  Babilon Kay (sp?) uses shea butter.  Just about every natural who has long thick hair uses Shea butter as their main ingredient.  Now, if you feel that Shea butter alone mixed with other oils don't work for you, try adding Mango butter in with your shea mix.  It's super moisturizing.  As I mentioned earlier, for all DIYs, you can custom blend your own mix tailored for your own strands.


----------



## beingofserenity

Going to apply shea butter to my scalp and run a small amount through to my ends a few times a week. I want to see if it will increase my growth!


----------



## Chicoro

Back to the regular scheduled programming of this thread...

Now, to the Hair Unicorns that I admired and whose regimens I checked to discover whether or not they used shea butter. THEY ALL USED SHEA BUTTER!!!

Shea butter doesn't just help you gain length. It imparts an incredible thickness and vibrancy to hair as well.

Here are my top 5:

Herlucidsky (Fotki)



Zahara (Fotki)


Irresistible (LHCF, Fotki)


Efficiently Natural (YouTube)





Naturally_Nica (Youtube)



These women are all beyond tailbone length. Height does not matter because it's in your legs.
These women range in height from 5'2 to about 6'0 feet.


----------



## Loving

I've been lurking in this thread and like what I'm seeing so far. However I'm relaxed. Will shea butter work for me as well?


----------



## Chicoro

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> @Sally. and @Chicoro  -- Thanks so much!!!  This whole entire thread makes me feel so good and I am so happy that sistas are coming on board and using what has been given to US to benefit us in so many ways with regards to our hair, bodies, etc.  I wish we could ALL give a GROUP hug to all participants as well as lurkers in this thread, because all of this information is truly a blessing.  An added bonus is that we can save so much money on commercial hair products and just start _*making our own custom blends*_ tailored for our hair, as everyone's hair is unique.
> 
> Most recently, I've also discovered that Naturally_Nica of Youtube uses Shea and I believe she is a 4b/4c waist or hip length.  I've posted a link to this particular video   she made and if you read her description, she wrote the following:
> 
> *Hello all, These are the main products that worked for my hair over the last 7 years. African Formula: Shea Butter Super Light Super Grow Hair Gel Let it grow Super Active Hair Tonic Shea Butter Super Soft Leave on Conditioner and Moisturizer*
> 
> Naptural 85 uses shea butter. 21st CW uses shea butter.  Babilon Kay (sp?) uses shea butter.  Just about every natural who has long thick hair uses Shea butter as their main ingredient.  Now, if you feel that Shea butter alone mixed with other oils don't work for you, try adding Mango butter in with your shea mix.  It's super moisturizing.  As I mentioned earlier, for all DIYs, you can custom blend your own mix tailored for your own strands.



YES! Naturally_Nica was one of the first I checked back with after I read your observation and remark about long hair and shea butter!


----------



## Chicoro

Loving said:


> I've been lurking in this thread and like what I'm seeing so far. However I'm relaxed. Will shea butter work for me as well?



Do you do protective styling? If any of your styles can support 'grease' in them and still look good, then yes, your styles should be able to support shea  butter as well!


----------



## Loving

Chicoro said:


> Do you do protective styling? If any of your styles can support 'grease' in them and still look good, then yes, your styles should be able to support shea  butter as well!


Yes I do. I mostly wear buns.


----------



## Chicoro

Loving said:


> Yes I do. I mostly wear buns.



Well, you in the money, HONEY! It's on! Get you some shea butter and let it get you, too!


----------



## Loving

Chicoro said:


> Well, you in the money, HONEY! It's on! Get you some shea butter and let it get you, too!


 love your enthusiasm


----------



## Chicoro

beingofserenity said:


> Going to apply shea butter to my scalp and run a small amount through to my ends a few times a week. I want to see if it will increase my growth!



I don't think it works like that. It works over time, cumulatively. I don't believe it increases growth. I believe it increases retention of length.


----------



## Chicoro

Loving said:


> love your enthusiasm



You know how I feel about you and all the wonderful support you provide to us!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Sally. 
I've whipped with a variety of Oils from everything from Sweet Almond to JBCO to Ayurvedic Oils and they have all been nice and whipped to perfection.

Yesterday I made x2 4oz batches - one with Mahabringraj Oil and one with JBCO/HBCO and both turned out amazing.

*Using an Electric Wire Mixer*


----------



## Chicoro

I've made 22 posts for today in this thread! I'm all tuckered out. I will let you all carry on until January 2nd, 2018! I can't wait to see what you all discover, learn and affirm about your use of shea butter.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

@Chicoro -- I've found something else while surfing YT last night.  In this video, she melts her shea butter.  While the shea is in liquid form, she adds 1/4 of Hibiscus powder, Fenugreek Powder, Amla Powder, etc along with her oils and msm.  Her mixture is refrigerated and she whips it with a fork.  So far, according to the comments, there are no grainy bits and it doesn't leave any particles in the hair, as the oil has fully absorbed the powders.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ThatJerseyGirl 
Hey Ms. Lady!....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Unrefined SB at Room Temperature has whipped perfectly fine.  

It has not been hard to work with, so right now, I see no need to melt mine down any further.

If mine were rock-hard, I might consider it, but so far, at room temp, mine has been nice and pliable and easy to work with and mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ThatJerseyGirl
That Video was interesting.  And Q-U-I-C-K!  It looked good too!

Reminded me I have some Vi.tamin E on the way and I did make a batch with: Rice Bran & Pumpkin Seed Oil(s) which turned out nice.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl
> Hey Ms. Lady!....




Hey Chica!!!!  *Hugs*

So the rest of my butters have arrived.  Cupuacu, Kokum and Mango.  I'm going to mix today  and will do the same thing.  I'll just let it sit at room temperature and go from there.

How are you and are you getting ready for the new year?  I gotta run out, put my numbers in, get some collards n get this party started -- minus dem newports chile.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> *I gotta run out, put my numbers in, get some collards n get this party started -- minus dem newports chile.....*


@ThatJerseyGirl 
Did anybody win all that money yet?  Don't ask me why this cracked me up.

Oh....Don't forget your Libations!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ThatJerseyGirl
What all are you putting in your Blends? 

And are you using it on H.air & Bo.dy or just on H.air?


----------



## Sally.

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sally.
> I've whipped with a variety of Oils from everything from Sweet Almond to JBCO to Ayurvedic Oils and they have all been nice and whipped to perfection.
> 
> Yesterday I made x2 4oz batches - one with Mahabringraj Oil and one with JBCO/HBCO and both turned out amazing.
> 
> *Using an Electric Wire Mixer*


thanks for letting me know! do you think the bella hand immersion blender (link below) will work in place of an "electric wire mixer"? 
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Bella-Immersion-Blender-Red/49460237


----------



## Sally.

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Hey Chica!!!!  *Hugs*
> 
> So the rest of my butters have arrived.  Cupuacu, Kokum and Mango.  I'm going to mix today  and will do the same thing.  I'll just let it sit at room temperature and go from there.
> 
> How are you and are you getting ready for the new year?  I gotta run out, put my numbers in, get some collards n get this party started -- minus dem newports chile.....


i swear, i read all your posts in a Madea voice in my head, lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Sally. 
It should work because it comes with that wire whisker thing.

I paid $12 bucks for my Han.d Mi.xer (w/free shipping) on e-bay.  I just didn't want to use the one I use to cook/bake with, so I grabbed a cheapie (Proctor.Sil-ex) and so far, it's been working great for this purpose.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sally. said:


> *i swear, i read all your posts in a Madea voice in my head, lol.*


@Sally. 
Gurl...when she was on that shorty-forty and dem newport one hunnets' she use to send me over the edge laffin'. *Love Her*


----------



## jennex

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sally.
> I've whipped with a variety of Oils from everything from Sweet Almond to JBCO to Ayurvedic Oils and they have all been nice and whipped to perfection.
> 
> Yesterday I made x2 4oz batches - one with Mahabringraj Oil and one with JBCO/HBCO and both turned out amazing.
> 
> *Using an Electric Wire Mixer*


I was just thinking I should add castor oil to my next shea butter mix. My hair seems to really like it.  Good to know that it turned out well. I'm going to try this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

jennex said:


> *I was just thinking I should add castor oil to my next shea butter mix. My hair seems to really like it.  Good to know that it turned out well. I'm going to try this*.


@jennex 
It was whipped perfection.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Sally. said:


> i swear, i read all your posts in a Madea voice in my head, lol.




Welp, if you let my friends n family tellit......lololol....it's not too far from the truth lolol.....everybody call me da life of da party lololol.....my hubby loves it lololol.....he always say "imma live for a loooong time foolin witchu" lolol


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

@Chicoro, do you have any thoughts on the potential difference in outcome from
A) applying shea butter to just one's ends (e.g., the last two inches of hair)
and
B) applying shea butter to the entire hair shaft?

TIA for any thoughts you might have.


----------



## spacetygrss

I made a Shea butter-based balm earlier with Shea butter, Coconut oil, Vit E oil, Amla-Brahmi Oil and Aloe Vera Powder.
I was originally going to make a whipped buttercream, but actually didn't like it (texture itself was fine, but it was TOO fluffy for what I like to use in my hair). I melted it down and put in the refrigerator for about 1.5 hours to the point where it was still slightly warm, transitioning state (top of solid, bottom was liquid).  Then I took a spatula and whipped it with that so that I wouldn't introduce too much air. I then put in the containers. When it completely cooled I had a nice balm that I could scoop out that melts between my fingers as soon as I rub them together. Perfect. Oh, and it smells like lemon pound cake!


----------



## fifigirl

Loving said:


> I've been lurking in this thread and like what I'm seeing so far. However I'm relaxed. Will shea butter work for me as well?


i'm texlaxed and sheabutter seems to be working for me......i'm using it in braids (without attachment) and it works just fine....just ensure you check your hair once a week to make sure it doesn't get over moisturised (i do a weekly or bi monthly henna gloss )


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Shea butter got me!

Guess what I super fat my shampoo bars  with?


View attachment 420381

SHEA BUTTA!!!!






Guess what's the largest ingredient in the oil phase of my conditioner besides BTMS-50?






SHEA BUTTER!






And guess what makes this whipped butter "*unicorn* 24- karat magic"? @Chicoro 



SHEA BUTTER!!!






And @ThatJerseyGirl was so right in saying "An added bonus is that we can save so much money on commercial hair products and just start _*making our own custom blends*_ tailored for our hair, as everyone's hair is unique."

I can make sure everything I make is catered to my hair and concentrated with that shea goodness.

I wish you all a shea filled 2018!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ElevatedEnergy
As always - Your Creations look....


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> As always - Your Creations look....



@IDareT'sHair Thank you Sis! I see you getting your mix on!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ElevatedEnergy said:


> *Thank you Sis! I see you getting your mix on!*


@ElevatedEnergy 
Your Creations look like works of Art.  I'm still hung up on those Herbal Bars and the little Ice-Tea/Ayurvedic Cubes

Yeah, it's 'bout to be on up in here in 2018!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl
> *Did anybody win all that money yet?  Don't ask me why this cracked me up.
> Oh....Don't forget your Libations!*


@ThatJerseyGirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Vitamin E Oil and my Avocado Oil came today.  

I'll whip up a Vitamin E batch soon.


----------



## keranikki

I cowashed and lightly conditioned my hair.  I then placed my hair in 11 plaits with Chi Keratin Silk Infusion all over, then S-Curl/Shea mix in the front and Keravada Caramel Souffle/Shea Mix in the back.  My goal is to find out which product concoction keeps my hair moisturized for the longest.  I will give it a week.  The next product combination I will try is Oyin Hair Dew/Shea Mix.


----------



## cravoecanela

Sorry if this was addressed already, but I have a quick question -- Do all of you wet your hair prior to applying shea butter? I hate touching my hair when it's wet so I avoid it as much as possible. I've been putting on the whipped butter without water or water-based products. My hair is minimally greasy. Is it able to penetrate my strands without water?


----------



## Chicoro

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @Chicoro, do you have any thoughts on the potential difference in outcome from
> A) applying shea butter to just one's ends (e.g., the last two inches of hair)
> and
> B) applying shea butter to the entire hair shaft?
> 
> TIA for any thoughts you might have.



I think it depends on how the hair unravels. My hair unravels and tangles throughout the entire braid; thus, that would include my entire hair strand or shaft need to be lubricated. Perhaps you may want to consider starting off with the last two inches of hair and determining how that works. Then perhaps, try lubricating the entire braid or hair strand.


----------



## Chicoro

And guess what makes this whipped butter "*unicorn* 24- karat magic"?

View attachment 420379

SHEA BUTTER!!!






@ElevatedEnergy ,

_*unicorn* 24- karat magic 
_
Endorsed by a real unicorn: "It works!"


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> As always - Your Creations look....



They are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## lalla

Something unusual is happening: my braids are unraveling. My relaxed hair slides a bit too much.


----------



## Chicoro

lalla said:


> Something unusual is happening: my braids are unraveling. My relaxed hair slides a bit too much.



Maybe use less Scurl. Or, skip it and use water only.


----------



## SunkissedLife

keranikki said:


> Mango butter, when mixed with other humectants, is a greater moisturizer than shea butter mixed with those same humectants. I mixed shea, mango, and CP oil for my last hair batch. Next time I want to mix shea, mango, honey, and CP oil to see if the honey helps with moisture.



what is a humectant and which ones would you recommend to mix with the mango butter? I was just thinking to whip it up with some coconut or sweet almond oil. How have you been liking your shea/mango/CP-oil mix?


----------



## SunkissedLife

Chicoro said:


> Hi @SunkissedLife ,
> Welcome to LHCF! I see you are a new member.
> 
> I can't speak to mango butter. I can only speak about shea butter.
> 
> Many of the women whose hair I admired are long gone from this board. The other group I used to find on a site called Fotki, and most are gone from there, too.  What is consistent with the women that "I" admired, and why @ThatJerseyGirl  's observation was so profound is that all the women with hair beyond waist length [who  I admired before I realized they had a common denominator in their routines] all used Shea butter consistently in their regimens.
> 
> You can try working with mango butter and other options. I have not seen or observed a commonality with my favorite long-hard afro-textured hair idols in the use of mango butter. That doesn't mean mango butter can't provide the same value and results. But I have no idea because I have not observed a significantly large group of women with super-long hair using it over a 5 to 10 year period of time. I have observed all of this with shea butter.
> 
> Shea butter is not the only way to gain length. It's just one of the many ways. If it doesn't work for you, don't fret. I've encountered lots of naturals with waist length hair who never used it. I was one of them.
> 
> For 'me', there seems to be *a certain 'look', and thickness and 'otherworldly' length retention *that women who use shea butter consistently seem to have.
> 
> That was the impetus for me to figure out how to make shea butter work for me. Because, I have been a shea butter hater for most of my hair journey until 2017. So, because I wanted to at least try it and have some peace and enjoyment, I experimented to find ways to make it work for my hair and my lifestyle. It took trial and error.
> 
> Ultimately, the possibility may exist that shea butter doesn't work for your hair. And that's okay, too. The goal is to listen to you hair and to listen to yourself. Everything does not necessarily work for everybody. There may be something even better for you out there!



I'm wondering if I can use a shea/mango butter mix because the bolded are ALL MY GOALS. I definitely want to listen to my hair. The biggest thing for me right now are dryness and consistency. So I really am trying to nail down a simple routine with few products to stick to in order for my hair to really take off next year. I want that super thick, ultra healthy, naturally shiny hair. 
what are your favorite ways of incorporating shea into your routine, since you once 'hated' it too?


----------



## SunkissedLife

Chicoro said:


> *When I use unrefined shea butter, which I love, I personally cannot wear my hair 'out'. The shea butter leaves my hair hard, dry and greasy. I ONLY use shea when I am wearing braids. If I am going to wear my hair loose, I don't use it. I had to figure out how to make it work for my hair. That was because my three top favorite afro-textured naturals all used shea butter. I only realized this common denominator this year.*



Hmm interesting... 
I almost always wear my hair out. I am wondering if I need to start keeping my hair more often for longer in order to see true growth and retention. Now that I think about it, I def have to use different products when my hair is straight, it makes sense some products, like shea butter, naturally lend themselves to certain styles like braids, etc. and that it's the butter combined with the style (keeping hair braided or twisted) that is magic


----------



## Chicoro

SunkissedLife said:


> I'm wondering if I can use a shea/mango butter mix because the bolded are ALL MY GOALS. I definitely want to listen to my hair. The biggest thing for me right now are dryness and consistency. So I really am trying to nail down a simple routine with few products to stick to in order for my hair to really take off next year. I want that super thick, ultra healthy, naturally shiny hair.
> what are your favorite ways of incorporating shea into your routine, since you once 'hated' it too?



I wet my hair with water, put on Scurl, then put on shea butter mix and rebraid my hair.


----------



## Nightingale

Ok  ladies, I'm in!

Last night I whipped up a creamy Shea Butter, Frac. Coconut Oil, Olive Oil, and Avocado Butter blend.

It worked great on my body. I'll test it on my hair next wash day, in the next couple days.


----------



## Chicoro

SunkissedLife said:


> Hmm interesting...
> I almost always wear my hair out. I am wondering if I need to start keeping my hair more often for longer in order to see true growth and retention. Now that I think about it, I def have to use different products when my hair is straight, it makes sense some products, *like shea butter, naturally lend themselves to certain styles like braids, etc. and that it's the butter combined with the style (keeping hair braided or twisted) that is magic*



I would agree with this. 

Lots of women do braid outs and stuff. But, '*they roll' seamlessly *into these styles. What I mean is that the wash their hair and then braid it up and let it dry for 2 to 3 days in those same braids. Then, on day 4 they may go from 8 braids to  4 braids. Always, ensuring the hair is stretched, maybe putting those braids together to combine in a bantu knot or bun. Then on days 5 and 6 they wear a braid out. Then on day 7, they pre-poo and start over.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SunkissedLife
I bought Vegetable Gly.cerin *Cosmetic Grade* (I had bought it for some other 'mix' ) but I've used it in a couple of my SB Mixes.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl



no.  you wanna hear something crazee?

so I have been playing 0213 combo.  how about on Saturday, the number was 3214.  I was literally sick to my damn stomach.....I kept lookin at the numbers thinkin that "4" would turn into a "0", but NOPE.  Wasn't happenin....

But the Virginia State Lottery has been extremely good to me chile....lemme tell u! 756 and 812 are hot numbers here and let me tell you, last month, I played 756 10 times straight and 10 times box - all separate tickets. Tore it up!  I have hit so many times on that number.  I knew it was coming back because the day before, the VA daytime number was 856.  Also 812.  Those two only.  See, I'm not one of those people who go in the stores with a dead sea scroll of numbas...nope.  I ain't got dat kind of time.  I don't play everyday, but  I watch them and know when to play.   

Meanwhile, I made a fresh Shea mix this morning.  I will come back and post all of the ingredients shortly.


----------



## Chicoro

cravoecanela said:


> Sorry if this was addressed already, but I have a quick question -- Do all of you wet your hair prior to applying shea butter? I hate touching my hair when it's wet so I avoid it as much as possible. I've been putting on the whipped butter without water or water-based products. My hair is minimally greasy. Is it able to penetrate my strands without water?



Does your hair feel moist and soft? If so, then your hair probably has what it needs with your current process.


----------



## Chicoro

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> no.  you wanna hear something crazee?
> 
> so I have been playing 0213 combo.  how about on Saturday, the number was 3214.  I was literally sick to my damn stomach.....I kept lookin at the numbers thinkin that "4" would turn into a "0", but NOPE.  Wasn't happenin....
> 
> But the Virginia State Lottery has been extremely good to me chile....lemme tell u! 756 and 812 are hot numbers here and let me tell you, last month, I played 756 10 times straight and 10 times box - all separate tickets. Tore it up!  I have hit so many times on that number.  I knew it was coming back because the day before, the VA daytime number was 856.  Also 812.  Those two only.  *See, I'm not one of those people who go in the stores with a dead sea scroll of numbas...nope.  I ain't got dat kind of time. * I don't play everyday, but  I watch them and know when to play.
> 
> Meanwhile, I made a fresh Shea mix this morning.  I will come back and post all of the ingredients shortly.



Oh.My.Goodness! I was supposed to be gone off this site until Jan 2nd. Still here enjoying ya'll!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> *no.  you wanna hear something crazee.
> so I have been playing 0213 combo.  how about on Saturday, the number was 3214.  I was literally sick to my damn stomach.....I kept lookin at the numbers thinkin that "4" would turn into a "0", but NOPE.  Wasn't happenin....*
> *I played 756 10 times straight and 10 times box - all separate tickets. Tore it up!  I have hit so many times on that number.*
> *Meanwhile, I made a fresh Shea mix this morning.  I will come back and post all of the ingredients shortly.*


@ThatJerseyGirl
This made me bust out laffin'!I know you were wishin' hard....

I'm glad you to' it up Gurl.  I know 10 straight and 10 boxed was real good to you.

Would love to hear about your SB Mix.  Don't be puttin' no Henney in it.


----------



## Froreal3

cravoecanela said:


> Sorry if this was addressed already, but I have a quick question -- Do all of you wet your hair prior to applying shea butter? I hate touching my hair when it's wet so I avoid it as much as possible. I've been putting on the whipped butter without water or water-based products. My hair is minimally greasy. Is it able to penetrate my strands without water?


My hair is wet when I apply shea butter after washing. During non-wash days, I dampen my hair slightly, otherwise there is no point in using the shea butter since it's a sealant.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Ok.  so this is what I made this morning.  Some things I measured, some things I just simply eyed...

Ingredients are as follows.  Please note that I made a post with the benefits of diff butters.  

*BUTTERS*:
Unrefined Shea Butter
Unrefined Mango Butter
Cupuacu Butter
Kokum Butter

I melted the above butters using the double boiler method.  This took me an hour.  After the butters were melted, I included the following oils. Keep in mind the butters are still warm, but not hot.  It resembled liquid gold!

*OILS*:
Parachute Coconut Oil
Castor Oil
Sweet Almond Oil
Moringa Oil
Black Seed Oil
Argan Oil
Rosehip Oil
Amla & Brahmi Oil

I did not measure my oils.  Just eyed everything.  

*POWDERS*:
Fenugreek Powder (Methi) (2 tsps)
Amla Powder (1tsp)
Brahmi Powder (1tsp)
Maka Powder (aka Bhingraj) (1tsp)
Neem Powder (1tsp)

I did measure my powders.  Don't even ask me why.  It just felt like the right thing to do at this point lolol...

After I included the powders, I used a wooden skewer to stir the powders carefully into the mixture because at this point, the butters and oils are warm.  The color is looking good at this point.  A nice green color. 

I placed saran wrap over the mixture and stored it in the refrigerator for 4 hours to make sure it was good and solid considering the amount of oils that I used.  

Four hours later, I whipped it and it came out deliciously whipped.  Thick, airy and fluffy and the color is that of a light beige color.  No green in sight from the powders.  Also, since the powders were added while the mixture was warm, there is no texture or graininess to it at all.  All powders were thoroughly absorbed.  I am pleasantly surprised.  

I added the following Essential oils:

Rosemary
Lavendar
Ylang Ylang

I am in Shea Heaven yall!!!  I made a separate body butter.  Just Shea, Mango, Olive and Sweet Almond Oil and Grapefruit essential oil.


----------



## Chicoro

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Ok.  so this is what I made this morning.  Some things I measured, some things I just simply eyed...
> 
> Ingredients are as follows.  Please note that I made a post with the benefits of diff butters.
> 
> *BUTTERS*:
> Unrefined Shea Butter
> Unrefined Mango Butter
> Cupuacu Butter
> Kokum Butter
> 
> I melted the above butters using the double boiler method.  This took me an hour.  After the butters were melted, I included the following oils. Keep in mind the butters are still warm, but not hot.  It resembled liquid gold!
> 
> *OILS*:
> Parachute Coconut Oil
> Castor Oil
> Sweet Almond Oil
> Moringa Oil
> Black Seed Oil
> Argan Oil
> Rosehip Oil
> Amla & Brahmi Oil
> 
> I did not measure my oils.  Just eyed everything.
> 
> *POWDERS*:
> Fenugreek Powder (Methi) (2 tsps)
> Amla Powder (1tsp)
> Brahmi Powder (1tsp)
> Maka Powder (aka Bhingraj) (1tsp)
> Neem Powder (1tsp)
> 
> I did measure my powders.  Don't even ask me why.  It just felt like the right thing to do at this point lolol...
> 
> After I included the powders, I used a wooden skewer to stir the powders carefully into the mixture because at this point, the butters and oils are warm.  The color is looking good at this point.  A nice green color.
> 
> I placed saran wrap over the mixture and stored it in the refrigerator for 4 hours to make sure it was good and solid considering the amount of oils that I used.
> 
> Four hours later, I whipped it and it came out deliciously whipped.  Thick, airy and fluffy and the color is that of a light beige color.  No green in sight from the powders.  Also, since the powders were added while the mixture was warm, there is no texture or graininess to it at all.  All powders were thoroughly absorbed.  I am pleasantly surprised.
> 
> I added the following Essential oils:
> 
> Rosemary
> Lavendar
> Ylang Ylang
> 
> I am in Shea Heaven yall!!!  I made a separate body butter.  Just Shea, Mango, Olive and Sweet Almond Oil and Grapefruit essential oil.



I watched that video you posted about mixing the powders. The process and the results you describe make the mixing and the final results seem heavenly! Liquid gold you say? Please take photo and post so we can see- if you feel like it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ThatJerseyGirl
Glad you tried the Double-B method and had good results doing this.  I have some powders.  I may make a couple with Powders to see how it turns out.

I'll prolly just stick in the freezer for about an hour. 

Not sure what Powder(s) I'll use?  I have: Amla, Bramhi, Tulsi and Kalpi-Tone oh and some Rose Powder.  It will probably be Amla or Brahmi.  Those two seem to be the one(s) I am most familiar with.


----------



## kupenda

All y’all get on my nerves. I just ordered whipped shea butter with olive oil and I’m poking around on Kindred Butters site. I’m not about that mixtress life so I bought two moisturizers I’ve used and loved in the past (bekura Honey Latte and Hairveda Whipped Creme) to help out. I’ll see what this shea butter thing is all about. Back into lurk mode...


----------



## spacetygrss

I have my hair drying in chunky twists right now (today was wash day). I used the Shea Mix that I made yesterday as my butter. My hair feels and smells heavenly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

kupenda said:


> *All y’all get on my nerves....*


@kupenda


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl
> Glad you tried the Double-B method and had good results doing this.  I have some powders.  I may make a couple with Powders to see how it turns out.
> 
> I'll prolly just stick in the freezer for about an hour.
> 
> Not sure what Powder(s) I'll use?  I have: Amla, Bramhi, Tulsi and Kalpi-Tone oh and some Rose Powder.  It will probably be Amla or Brahmi.  Those two seem to be the one(s) I am most familiar with.



I want to get some Brahmi and rose powder. I also want to get some ylang ylange essential oil. I*'m chomping at the Unicorn bit*, wondering if the beauty supply is open tomorrow so I can go and get me some more Indian powders to copy off @ThatJerseyGirl !


----------



## Saludable84

kupenda said:


> All y’all get on my nerves. I just ordered whipped shea butter with olive oil and I’m poking around on Kindred Butters site. I’m not about that mixtress life so I bought two moisturizers I’ve used and loved in the past (bekura Honey Latte and Hairveda Whipped Creme) to help out. I’ll see what this shea butter thing is all about. Back into lurk mode...


Gitcha life girl....
 
We are all going to be fly together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chicoro said:


> *I want to get some Brahmi and rose powder. *


@Chicoro
I'd like to have some Hibiscus Powder and some Fen.ugreek Powder for my SB Blends


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> I'd like to have some Hibiscus Powder and some Fen.ugreek Powder for my SB Blends


I haven’t played with fenugreekmethi powder,  but Hibiscus is nice. Likewise for rose oil.


----------



## Chicoro

kupenda said:


> *All y’all get on my nerves. *I just ordered whipped shea butter with olive oil and I’m poking around on Kindred Butters site. I’m not about that mixtress life so I bought two moisturizers I’ve used and loved in the past (bekura Honey Latte and Hairveda Whipped Creme) to help out. I’ll see what this shea butter thing is all about. Back into lurk mode...





Where, @kupenda at?

We COMIN' for you...





​









​


----------



## Chicoro

Saludable84 said:


> Gitcha life girl....
> View attachment 420481
> *We are all going to be fly together.*



And fierce...


----------



## Chicoro

spacetygrss said:


> I have my hair drying in chunky twists right now (today was wash day). I used the Shea Mix that I made yesterday as my butter. My hair feels and smells heavenly.



When I add scent to my shea mix, it's like I'm pouring it down a black hole. It NEVER keeps the scent. Except for when I use 1 specific essential oil, which name escapes me at the moment...


----------



## Alma Petra

Saludable84 said:


> I haven’t played with fenugreekmethi powder,  but Hibiscus is nice. Likewise for rose oil.


I have a lot of hibiscus at home that I was supposed to drink but somehow I didn't manage to. What does it do to the hair?


----------



## Chicoro

BlessedXs2 said:


> Just wanted to say I absolutely LOVE this thread and have been lurking from the beginning. I started using* Shea Butter a few months back when I read the rave reviews from the long hair unicorns *and have been hooked ever since. I have more on the way and can’t wait to play with the blend to see what I can get. Thank you for all the wonderful information



Okay..so it was @BlessedXs2 who first called the unicorns into this thread, eh?


----------



## Chicoro

Anybody getting build-up with shea butter? Are you using your regular shampoos to cleanse your hair or does the hair require something different to wash out the butter?

My shea mix comes out with regular baby wash. So far, no buildup.


----------



## beingofserenity

I prefer to apply shea butter on dry hair.

I hate the feel of too much product on my hair?

Am I the only one who feels that way lol? 

My favorite hair is right after I wash it. When it gets too oily, yuck!

I think I should just apply shea to my ends or just before I wash as a prepoo.


----------



## Chicoro

beingofserenity said:


> *I prefer to apply shea butter on dry hair.*
> 
> I hate the feel of too much product on my hair?
> 
> Am I the only one who feels that way lol?
> 
> My favorite hair is right after I wash it. When it gets too oily, yuck!
> 
> I think I should just apply shea to my ends or just before I wash as a prepoo.



@cravoecanela does the same as you!


----------



## Saludable84

Alma Petra said:


> I have a lot of hibiscus at home that I was supposed to drink but somehow I didn't manage to. What does it do to the hair?


Supposedly helps with hair growth. I like that you don’t need much to get a nice color from it. You need less than rose powder.


----------



## Chicoro

Saludable84 said:


> Supposedly helps with hair growth. I like that you *don’t need much to get a nice color from it*. You need less than rose powder.



Color? Where? In the finished product or deposited on the hair?


----------



## Honey Bee

Chicoro said:


> Color? Where? In the finished product or deposited on the hair?


On the hair. I ordered some to mix with my henna, trynna recreate the burgundy color you see in my avvy (obtained through pre-mixed Surya brand henna cream on relaxed hair, good product).


----------



## Alma Petra

Saludable84 said:


> Supposedly helps with hair growth. I like that you don’t need much to get a nice color from it. You need less than rose powder.


Hmmm does it have any conditioning or strengthening properties? I have it at hand so I could make a tea for spritzing if it's really good. And does the color last? Or does it get washed out with every wash?


----------



## spacetygrss

Chicoro said:


> When I add scent to my shea mix, it's like I'm pouring it down a black hole. It NEVER keeps the scent. Except for when I use 1 specific essential oil, which name escapes me at the moment...



I added a ridiculous amount of fragrance to my mix by accident (I didn't realize that it was just an "open" top instead of a dropper-type top when I turned it upside down.... ). Like, I was planning to add a few drops and poured in 1/3 of the bottle. I was a little scared, but decided to leave it since it wasn't an essential oil. It ended up being a good thing. The amount of scent is perfect.


----------



## Alma Petra

spacetygrss said:


> I have my hair drying in chunky twists right now (today was wash day). I used the Shea Mix that I made yesterday as my butter. My hair feels and smells heavenly.


What's your scent? I also had to add a lot of that vanilla essence to make the scent fairly noticeable in the mix.


----------



## Chicoro

Honey Bee said:


> *On the hair.* I ordered some to mix with my henna, trynna recreate the burgundy color you see in my avvy (obtained through pre-mixed Surya brand henna cream on relaxed hair, good product).



NERP!!!!!!

*That's cute on you,* but not on me.

I'm glad this was mentioned. I was going to get some rose and some of the hibiscus, too.  I don't want ANY color on my hair. I like my plain, jet black, hair. I had no idea that hibiscus and rose color the hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Chicoro
Have not had any noticeable problem(s) with Build-Up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chicoro said:


> *NERP!!!!!!* * I don't want ANY color on my hair. *


@Chicoro 
Me either!

I didn't know it left a color deposit either?


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> Have not had any noticeable problem(s) with Build-Up.



 I decided to ask the group if they got buildup because I saw this article yesterday:

*7 REASONS WHY YOU NEED TO STOP USING COCONUT OIL & SHEA BUTTER ON YOUR HAIR*

*https://blackdoctor.org/470909/7-reasons-to-stop-using-coconut-oil-and-shea-butter-on-your-hair/*


They're heavy
They lead to dry hair
They cause frizz
They do not moisturize the hair
You're using way too much
They're not water soluble
They cause buildup


----------



## Saludable84

Chicoro said:


> Color? Where? In the finished product or deposited on the hair?


Finished product and hair. Rose too. Which is why I use very little at a time.


----------



## cravoecanela

beingofserenity said:


> I prefer to apply shea butter on dry hair.
> 
> I hate the feel of too much product on my hair?
> 
> Am I the only one who feels that way lol?
> 
> My favorite hair is right after I wash it. When it gets too oily, yuck!
> 
> I think I should just apply shea to my ends or just before I wash as a prepoo.






Chicoro said:


> @cravoecanela does the same as you!




Yep! The day after I apply it to my dry hair, it's soft to the touch, not greasy and gleams in the light. I also use it as a sealant during wash day, but for follow up it's going on dry. So far, so good!


----------



## Chicoro

Saludable84 said:


> Finished product and hair. Rose too. Which is why I use very little at a time.



I have been playing up in this thread. But I'm learning something new about shea butter and related things every time I come into this thread. Thank you again and @Honey Bee for this information!


----------



## Chicoro

cravoecanela said:


> Yep! The day after I apply it to my dry hair, it's soft to the touch, not greasy and gleams in the light. I also use it as a sealant during wash day, but for follow up it's going on dry. So far, so good!



I say, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it." Just continue doing what you are doing since it is working so well for you.


----------



## spacetygrss

Alma Petra said:


> What's your scent? I also had to add a lot of that vanilla essence to make the scent fairly noticeable in the mix.



It's literally called Lemonade Poundcake. I got a sample from From Nature With Love awhile ago with an order. It smells great.


----------



## Chicoro

spacetygrss said:


> It's literally called Lemonade Poundcake. I got a sample from From Nature With Love awhile ago with an order. It smells great.



I love scented butters.


----------



## Chicoro

Wow! 
Today (2017)
December 31st
and already 600 posts 
out the gate for 2018!!!!!​


----------



## Honey Bee

Chicoro said:


> NERP!!!!!!
> 
> *That's cute on you,* *but not on me.*
> 
> I'm glad this was mentioned. I was going to get some rose and some of the hibiscus, too.  I don't want ANY color on my hair. I like my plain, jet black, hair. I had no idea that hibiscus and rose color the hair.


 Anybody else, and I'd think it was shade. Coming from _you_, I _truly_ believe you just don't like burgundy on your complexion. 

I think rose powder is safe though, and probably hibiscus if suitably diluted. Remember, I'm planning to use it in a _henna_ recipe, with lawson particles or whatever that have a special affinity for hair protein. As long as you're not getting it extra deep down and attached to your hair's protein, you should be fine. Like, a tbsp in some conditioner shouldn't do anything noticeable.


----------



## Saludable84

Chicoro said:


> I have been playing up in this thread. But I'm learning something new about shea butter and related things every time I come into this thread. Thank you again and @Honey Bee for this information!


Yes ma’am. I put rose powder in my conditioner a while back. I used it a few times. You don’t notice it at first but this morning I looked in the sunlight and had a burgundy type hue. I would definitely skip these herbs if you do not want any color deposits.


----------



## Honey Bee

Saludable84 said:


> Yes ma’am. I put rose powder in my conditioner a while back. I used it a few times. You don’t notice it at first but this morning I looked in the sunlight and had a burgundy type hue. I would definitely skip these herbs if you do not want any color deposits.


What's your natural color? It occurred to me that my hair is not 'jet black' in the first place, so it probably picks up color a little easier.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Chicoro
Have any of the Unicorn Afro-Textured Heads you researched said anything adverse about build up or any other negative effects?


----------



## Saludable84

Chicoro said:


> Anybody getting build-up with shea butter? Are you using your regular shampoos to cleanse your hair or does the hair require something different to wash out the butter?
> 
> My shea mix comes out with regular baby wash. So far, no buildup.


Yes. My hair feels disgusting today. I’m going to keep an eye on it the rest of the week, but I’m sure I need to clarify. It has been 3 weeks of consistent use. I just washed btw.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

kupenda said:


> *All y’all get on my nerves.* I just ordered whipped shea butter with olive oil and I’m poking around on Kindred Butters site. I’m not about that mixtress life so I bought two moisturizers I’ve used and loved in the past (bekura Honey Latte and Hairveda Whipped Creme) to help out. I’ll see what this shea butter thing is all about. Back into lurk mode...


----------



## Chicoro

Honey Bee said:


> _* Anybody else, and I'd think it was shade.*_ Coming from _you_, I _truly_ believe you just don't like burgundy on your complexion.
> 
> I think rose powder is safe though, and probably hibiscus if suitably diluted. Remember, I'm planning to use it in a _henna_ recipe, with lawson particles or whatever that have a special affinity for hair protein.* As long as you're not getting it extra deep down and attached to your hair's protein, you should be fine.* Like, *a tbsp *in some conditioner shouldn't do anything noticeable.




_*"Anybody else, and I'd think it was shade."*_
Nah, never. That' not my style. There's enough unkindness in the world without me having to add to it. Life is too short and energy is finite. I'd rather focus all my life energy on hair! 

 "*Lawson particles*"? Never heard of those either. Sounds incredibly intriguing

I was thinking about putting hibiscus and rose in my  shea butter. I may do it and see if I get a color! If I come back here whining, you all have the right to say, "I told you so!"


----------



## Saludable84

Honey Bee said:


> What's your natural color? It occurred to me that my hair is not 'jet black' in the first place, so it probably picks up color a little easier.


Dark brown. 

Also, in my 12oz mix, I used roughly 1/2tsp of rose powder and it still left a deposit.


----------



## Chicoro

Saludable84 said:


> Yes ma’am. I put rose powder in my conditioner a while back. I used it a few times. You don’t notice it at first but this morning* I looked in the sunlight and had a burgundy type hue.* I would definitely skip these herbs if you do not want any color deposits.



That sounds so pretty! Perhaps I'm not to adverse to a little color deposit. Hmm...


----------



## Chicoro

Saludable84 said:


> Yes. My hair feels disgusting today. I’m going to keep an eye on it the rest of the week, but I’m sure I need to clarify. It has been 3 weeks of consistent use. I just washed btw.



I'm confused. You just washed it but your hair '*feels disgusting'*? Is that what you are saying?


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> Have any of the Unicorn Afro-Textured Heads you researched said anything adverse about build up or any other negative effects?



No, not really. I only talk to one regularly, Herlucidsky. She seems to just use regular shampoo and conditioner to cleanse and condition her hair.


----------



## Saludable84

Chicoro said:


> _*"Anybody else, and I'd think it was shade."*_
> Nah, never. That' not my style. There's enough unkindness in the world without me having to add to it. Life is too short and energy is finite. I'd rather focus all my life energy on hair!
> 
> "*Lawson particles*"? Never heard of those either. Sounds incredibly intriguing
> 
> I was thinking about putting hibiscus and rose in my  shea butter. I may do it and see if I get a color! If I come back here whining, you all have the right to say, "I told you so!"


You can diffuse it in an oil of your choice and just use very little.


----------



## Chicoro

Saludable84 said:


> You can diffuse it in an oil of your choice and just use very little.



Okay, thank you!


----------



## Saludable84

Chicoro said:


> I'm confused. You just washed it but your hair '*feels disgusting'*? Is that what you are saying?


When my hair needs clarifying, regardless to what I do, it just feels disgusting. Like coated. Also, I’ve been usin glycerin lately, and glycerin coats my hair pretty bad. I’m not telling anyone to stop, I’m just saying I definitely need to clarify, but it’s likely over glycerin and not Shea Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chicoro said:


> *No, not really. I only talk to one regularly, Herlucidsky. She seems to just use regular shampoo and conditioner to cleanse and condition her hair.*


@Chicoro
And I also meant on YT Videos?  I watched the ones the members have posted in this thread and no one_ really really_ addressed an issue of excessive build-up?  

Seems like folks would have been discussing build up and how hard it is to remove if it was an on-going problem.  

I haven't notice @ElevatedEnergy @beauti @ThatJerseyGirl and the many other additional Unicorns here addressing excessive build-up and SB having a negative effect on their growth and retention.

j/s?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *When my hair needs clarifying, regardless to what I do, it just feels disgusting. Like coated. Also, I’ve been usin glycerin lately, and glycerin coats my hair pretty bad. I’m not telling anyone to stop, I’m just saying I definitely need to clarify, but it’s likely over glycerin and not Shea Butter*.


@Saludable84 
Good Info! (fixed "likely" for you)


----------



## Chicoro

Saludable84 said:


> When my hair needs clarifying, regardless to what I do, it just feels disgusting. Like coated. Also, I’ve been usin glycerin lately, and glycerin coats my hair pretty bad. I’m not telling anyone to stop, I’m just saying I definitely need to clarify, but it’s likely over glycerin and not Shea Butter.



I got you, now. I get it! 

Over time, my hair gets 'sticky' with the Scurl when it is dirty. So I know what you mean. In general, Scurl is not gummy like some other activators, but it is not supposed to be used with dirt. When it is time for me to wash, the activator picks up all kinds of 'dirt'.


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> And I also meant on YT Videos?  I watched the ones the members have posted in this thread and no one_ really really_ addressed an issue of excessive build-up?
> 
> Seems like folks would have been discussing build up and how hard it is to remove if it was an on-going problem.
> 
> I haven't notice @ElevatedEnergy @beauti @ThatJerseyGirl and the many other additional Unicorns here addressing excessive build-up and SB having a negative effect on their growth and retention.
> 
> j/s?



I never really thought it was a problem, either. I just saw that article that I linked to up thread. I think it is important to present all sides of the discussion. The article was from the perspective who was not much in favor of women using shea butter on afro-textured hair. I think it is good to have a different and various points of view! Although the views expressed in the article were not my own.


----------



## Honey Bee

Chicoro said:


> _*"Anybody else, and I'd think it was shade."*_
> Nah, never. That' not my style. There's enough unkindness in the world without me having to add to it. Life is too short and energy is finite. I'd rather focus all my life energy on hair!
> 
> "*Lawson particles*"? Never heard of those either. Sounds incredibly intriguing


No, I know you wasn't being shady. 



> Whole, unbroken henna leaves will not stain the skin. *Henna will not stain skin until the lawsone molecules are made available (released) from the henna leaf. *Dried henna leaves will stain the skin if they are mashed into a paste.* The lawsone will gradually migrate from the henna paste into the outer layer of the skin and bind to the proteins in it*, creating a fast stain.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henna





> *Lawsone reacts chemically with the protein keratin in skin and hair, in a process known as Michael addition, resulting in a strong permanent stain that lasts until the skin or hair is shed.* The darker colored ink is due to more lawsone-keratin interactions occurring, which evidently break down as the concentration of lawsone decreases and the tattoo fades. [5] Lawsone strongly absorbs UV light, and aqueous extracts can be effective sunless tanning and sunscreens. Chemically, lawsone is similar to juglone, which is found in walnuts.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lawsone


----------



## Chicoro

Honey Bee said:


> No, I know you wasn't being shady.





_*Lawsone reacts chemically with the protein keratin in skin and hair, in a process known as Michael addition, resulting in a strong permanent stain that lasts until the skin or hair is shed.* The darker colored ink is due to more lawsone-keratin interactions occurring, which evidently break down as the concentration of lawsone decreases and the tattoo fades.
_
Thank you! My brain's going to burst with all this new information.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Chicoro
I Agree.

And as with everyone who's part of this journey throughout 2018, I am sure will all have various revelations and observations.

Different Hair Types, Textures, Lengths, Natural/Relaxed/Texturized/Transitioning methods, products, practices etc...

I am certain all of us will have different outcomes and discover some different conclusions throughout this process.


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> I Agree.
> 
> And as with everyone who's part of this journey throughout 2018, I am sure will all have various revelations and observations.
> 
> Different Hair Types, Textures, Lengths, Natural/Relaxed/Texturized/Transitioning etc...
> 
> I am certain all of us will have different outcomes and discover some different conclusions throughout this process.



It's absolutely fascinating, isn't it? And the promise of unicorn like hair is like the perpetual carrot on the stick. It just leads one forward trying to grasp the golden ring [or however that saying goes!].


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Chicoro
Very Intriguing Indeed.

Will be seriously watching and collecting tips, hints, recipes and practices.

I love the fact that it is "fairly" inexpensive, easily accessible and practically everybody can participate.


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> Very Intriguing Indeed.
> 
> Will be seriously watching and collecting tips, hints, recipes and practices.



Yes, there's already an abundance of remedies, rules of thumb and anecdtotes peppered throughout this thread  to give a solid base of understanding and knowledge.

The proof will be in people's length retention. After waist length, I usually start to grow only about 4 inches for the year. The evidence is going to be found in the hair of women who have starting hair length ranging from TWA to waist length. 

That's the group of ladies  I will be watching and observing. The group is vast and should have the most 'retention' in 2018. It's large enough so that we should be able to spot some trends!


----------



## Froreal3

They're heavy: I like that
They lead to dry hair: Not with moisture underneath like a leave in, moisturizer, or even plain ol' water.
They cause frizz: Not in my hair
They do not moisturize the hair: They're not supposed to.
You're using way too much: Yes, and I like it like that because I don't wear out styles.
They're not water soluble: That's the point.
They cause buildup: I shampoo weekly and clarify monthly. Not worried about buildup.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Froreal3 said:


> They're heavy: I like that
> They lead to dry hair: Not with moisture underneath like a leave in, moisturizer, or even plain ol' water.
> They cause frizz: Not in my hair
> They do not moisturize the hair: They're not supposed to.
> You're using way too much: Yes, and I like it like that because I don't wear out styles.
> They're not water soluble: That's the point.
> They cause buildup: I shampoo weekly and clarify monthly. Not worried about buildup.



EXCELLENT post, sis.


----------



## Alma Petra

Froreal3 said:


> They're heavy: I like that
> They lead to dry hair: Not with moisture underneath like a leave in, moisturizer, or even plain ol' water.
> They cause frizz: Not in my hair
> They do not moisturize the hair: They're not supposed to.
> You're using way too much: Yes, and I like it like that because I don't wear out styles.
> They're not water soluble: That's the point.
> They cause buildup: I shampoo weekly and clarify monthly. Not worried about buildup.



You crushed it! 

I remember replying to this same article in another thread in the past.

Here is the post:

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...nking-out-loud.541651/page-1314#post-24284545


----------



## Froreal3

Alma Petra said:


> You crushed it!
> 
> I remember replying to this same article in another thread in the past.
> 
> Here is the post:
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...nking-out-loud.541651/page-1314#post-24284545


I agree! Coconut oil in my hair is particularly medium...it's not like castor (which I also dig).


----------



## Alma Petra

Froreal3 said:


> I agree! Coconut oil in my hair is particularly medium...it's not like castor (which I also dig).


I actually created my whipped shea butter cream with coconut oil. That woman would be pissed lol.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Froreal3 said:


> I agree! Coconut oil in my hair is particularly medium...it's not like castor (which I also dig).



Oh this was in reply to an article?

My limits on misinformation have officially been reached.

It's hard enough figuring out your hair without articles like this, posted no less at a site called "Black Doctor."

I give!


----------



## Froreal3

Alma Petra said:


> I actually created my whipped shea butter cream with coconut oil. That woman would be pissed lol.


My next blend will be with coconut oil. If Bulk Apothecary would've shipped all my stuff, I would've had grapeseed, coconut, castor, and olive in there. All of my fav yummy oils.


----------



## Froreal3

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Oh this was in reply to an article?
> 
> My limits on misinformation have officially been reached.
> 
> It's hard enough figuring out your hair without articles like this, posted no less at a site called "Black Doctor."
> 
> I give!


Yeah the article that Chicoro linked above. IDK, I just didn't agree with what the stylist was saying about shea butter and coconut oil. Everything doesn't work for everyone, but the reasons she was stating were not very valid imo...plus her hair didn't look all that.


----------



## Alma Petra

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Oh this was in reply to an article?
> 
> My limits on misinformation have officially been reached.
> 
> It's hard enough figuring out your hair without articles like this, posted no less at a site called "Black Doctor."
> 
> I give!


Yes its the same article. @Chicoro posted it here. It's what made her ask us about build up. 

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ion-regimen-2018.828439/page-20#post-24465311

The reasons the article gave apply to all oils and butters and any product based on them. If coconut oil is heavy to her then what's left? It just does not make sense.


----------



## tilati

Mmmmm.... Now I have my eyes on that nilotica Shea butter which is supposed to be softer than the traditional Shea butter from West Africa.

Any thoughts?

Oh and I'm in!!! Best wishes for 2018!


----------



## spacetygrss

tilati said:


> Mmmmm.... Now I have my eyes on that nilotica Shea butter which is supposed to be softer than the traditional Shea butter from West Africa.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Oh and I'm in!!! Best wishes for 2018!



That's actually the type of Shea butter that I use. It's very soft and creamy.


----------



## Sharpened

It seems like shea butter is best for protective styles, right?

I think one of the main problems when people use oils and butters is the lack of clarifying on occasion. Even lil Miss Oil Rinsing uses clay and oat water to get rid of build-up a few times a year.


----------



## Alma Petra

Sharpened said:


> It seems like shea butter is best for protective styles, right?
> 
> I think one of the main problems when people use oils and butters is the lack of clarifying on occasion. Even lil Miss Oil Rinsing uses clay and oat water to get rid of build-up a few times a year.



That's true and it also depends on how much you use. I used my shea mix for my WnG two days ago, and my hair is definitely not greasy. I bunned my hair and added some more on top, then some more again and I still can't get oil on my hand when I rub it on my hair.


----------



## Honey Bee

Are people really not clarifying/ shampooing regularly?  I'm shocked bc I have a tendency to shampoo too much, maybe due to the fineness of my hair. I love shampoo. 

[But, in an effort to be kinder to my hair, I'm making an African black soap 3-in- 1 body wash/ shampoo/ light conditioner (suitable for SO's hair, not mine, I intend to follow up with cond). I'll make it as soon as I get my thermometer I ordered.  I'm doing it official, with preservatives and all that, and you have to 'heat and hold' at a certain temp.]


----------



## Sharpened

Sally. said:


> So just to again confirm @ThatJerseyGirl and @Chicoro idea that Shea Butter is meant for kinky, coily Black hair and will take it to new heights, this morning I watched the video below on how her hair grew and became so much thicker in 7 months. The second piece of advice she lists is to use products with ingredients you can pronounce and then she takes out one of her favorite products called Fro Butter and the first ingredient is of course Shea Butter!


I just watched this vid earlier today and thought about posting it. Anyone who wear their coils like I do automatically gets a look-see from me.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl
> Glad you tried the Double-B method and had good results doing this.  I have some powders.  I may make a couple with Powders to see how it turns out.
> 
> I'll prolly just stick in the freezer for about an hour.
> 
> Not sure what Powder(s) I'll use?  I have: Amla, Bramhi, Tulsi and Kalpi-Tone oh and some Rose Powder.  It will probably be Amla or Brahmi.  Those two seem to be the one(s) I am most familiar with.



@Chicoro  -- I don't know how to multi-reply so to answer your other inquiry.  @IDareT'sHair - I think a good growth and strengthening combo is Amla, Methi (fenugreek), Brahmi, Neem & Maka (Bhringraj). 

I haven't had any buildup when I was on the shea butter because my hair stay moisturized so there was no issues there.  I didn't have to apply it often throughout the week, so no issues with buildup.  Also, you don't need that much because a little really does go a long way. 

The double boiler method for me worked and my butters still came out fluffy and whipped.  I guess because I let the butters harden in the fridge.  The only reason why I did the DB method was for the purposes of mixing those powders.  

I took a picture of the final result so that you could see the color and texture of the mixture.  I should have taken a picture of the butters when they melted down, but I started cooking at 4:00 am so that is when I made my butters because I knew the process would be long.  I didn't think to take pictures while I was making it.  Hell, I was cleaning collard greens.....I will say that when I used the wooden skewers to stir the powder and the butters and oils, I looked at this as a infusion method because the mixture was warm, so it's infusing.  When I put it in the refrigerator, it's still infusing.  There is no grainy feel at all.  Just pure goodness!  My powders were purchased at an Indian grocery store here in Virginia.  Norfolk, VA to be exact.  

I will use this mixture in between my tracks and on my edges, although I never had an issue with my edges.  

The Shea butter mix can be used in so many different ways instead of a leave in conditioner.  For example, I would use the mixture as a deep conditioner by adding on of your favorite conditioner to a small amount of your shea mix, concentrating on your scalp, edges and ends.   When you rinse your hair, it should be very moisturized, this way, you won't have to use too much when you style your hair.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl




----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ThatJerseyGirl


Thanks for that Growth List.  I have all of those either in Powder or Oil form.

ETA: you click on all the replies you want to respond to 1 by 1 to multi-quote.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ThatJerseyGirl
Thanks for sharing that Eye Candy!

How long with one of those delicious looking jars last you?


----------



## Saludable84

Despite my hair feeling disgusting earlier, it feels like butta now


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl
> Thanks for sharing that Eye Candy!
> 
> How long with one of those delicious looking jars last you?



Usually, around three months.  My husband uses it too on his beard and he has been complaining that his beard is too thick and growing.  I knew what it was because I had to look for it.  He is always using my stuff. Even my Tom Ford.  Now lemme tell u....all bets were off at dat point...dont mess wif my TF.  I had to put my stuff in a witness protection program....gotta gitcha own

As for those heavy duty mason jars, I purchased those at Big Lots and I have seen them at Dollar Store as well.


----------



## Saludable84

Honey Bee said:


> Are people really not clarifying/ shampooing regularly?  I'm shocked bc I have a tendency to shampoo too much, maybe due to the fineness of my hair. I love shampoo.
> 
> [But, in an effort to be kinder to my hair, I'm making an African black soap 3-in- 1 body wash/ shampoo/ light conditioner (suitable for SO's hair, not mine, I intend to follow up with cond). I'll make it as soon as I get my thermometer I ordered.  *I'm doing it official, with preservatives and all that, and you have to 'heat and hold' at a certain temp.*]



I know you are being silly but I’m so proud of you


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> And I also meant on YT Videos?  I watched the ones the members have posted in this thread and no one_ really really_ addressed an issue of excessive build-up?
> 
> Seems like folks would have been discussing build up and how hard it is to remove if it was an on-going problem.
> 
> I haven't notice @ElevatedEnergy @beauti @ThatJerseyGirl and the many other additional Unicorns here addressing excessive build-up and SB having a negative effect on their growth and retention.
> 
> j/s?



No shea build up over here! 

One tip I can give to the group is before you apply your cleanser, rinse your hair with warm water for a little longer than normal. Rinse and smooth. The warm water and the smoothing motion will get the bulk of the shea butter out.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl
> 
> 
> Thanks for that Growth List.  I have all of those either in Powder or Oil form.
> 
> ETA: you click on all the replies you want to respond to 1 by 1 to multi-quote.


I forgot to mention that I used 5000 i.u. of vitamin e in my mix.  Will edit to reflect change.


----------



## Chicoro

Sharpened said:


> *It seems like shea butter is best for protective styles, right*?
> 
> I think one of the main problems when people use oils and butters is the lack of clarifying on occasion. Even lil Miss Oil Rinsing uses clay and oat water to get rid of build-up a few times a year.



This is the only way that it works for my hair, in a protective style. But I've seen several people use it for braid outs and twist outs with beautiful results! If I do a braid out with this in my hair, it's not very attractive: greasy, hard, shrunken hair! But that is my hair. I think it depends on the hair of the individual.


----------



## Chicoro

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> View attachment 420527 View attachment 420529




That looks *YUMMY*!

Thank you for posting. That actually looks edible!

Your butters came out good. I love the glass jars that you used, too.

That video you posted with the lady who mixed powders in her butter was really inspiring. She made the process look inviting as she mixed down her ingredients. She had a lot of things to add but it didn't seem excessive. It was a well-thought out mixture. I like your mixture as well. Thank you again for accommodating my request by posting photos of your delicious, finished results.

I wish I could have me some collard greens right now. I am sure yours turned out good! Did you make cornbread with them, too?


----------



## Chicoro

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> @Chicoro  -- I don't know how to multi-reply so to answer your other inquiry.  @IDareT'sHair - I think a good growth and strengthening combo is Amla, Methi (fenugreek), Brahmi, Neem & Maka (Bhringraj).
> 
> I haven't had any buildup when I was on the shea butter because my hair stay moisturized so there was no issues there.  I didn't have to apply it often throughout the week, so no issues with buildup.  Also, you don't need that much because a little really does go a long way.
> 
> The double boiler method for me worked and my butters still came out fluffy and whipped.  I guess because I let the butters harden in the fridge.  The only reason why I did the DB method was for the purposes of mixing those powders.
> 
> I took a picture of the final result so that you could see the color and texture of the mixture.  I should have taken a picture of the butters when they melted down, but I started cooking at 4:00 am so that is when I made my butters because I knew the process would be long.  I didn't think to take pictures while I was making it.  Hell, I was cleaning collard greens.....I will say that when I used the wooden skewers to stir the powder and the butters and oils, I looked at this as a infusion method because the mixture was warm, so it's infusing.  When I put it in the refrigerator, it's still infusing.  There is no grainy feel at all.  Just pure goodness!  My powders were purchased at an Indian grocery store here in Virginia.  Norfolk, VA to be exact.
> 
> I will use this mixture in between my tracks and on my edges, although I never had an issue with my edges.
> 
> The Shea butter mix can be used in so many different ways instead of a leave in conditioner.  For example, I would use the mixture as a deep conditioner by adding on of your favorite conditioner to a small amount of your shea mix, concentrating on your scalp, edges and ends.   When you rinse your hair, it should be very moisturized, this way, you won't have to use too much when you style your hair.



_*"*The Shea butter mix can be used in so many different ways instead of a leave in conditioner.  *For example, I would use the mixture as a deep conditioner by adding one of your favorite conditioner to a small amount of your shea mix, concentrating on your scalp, edges and ends.*   When you rinse your hair, it should be very moisturized, this way, you won't have to use too much when you style your hair."
_
I like the idea of pulling double duty for one's shea mix. I had thought to add shea butter to my conditioners, but my idea was to use pure shea butter.

 I didn't think about adding the already mixed down shea butter.  Instead of going into my stash, I can dip out a little from my current mix and add it to my conditioners. 

I make a rich DIY coconut conditioner, completely from scratch. Packing in a shea butter punch  will be easy now. In addition, the shea butter mix should blend in beautifully with the coconut milk.

I'm looking forward to washing my hair and mixing down a shea butter blend with powders like @ThatJerseyGirl did and putting that same mix into my DIY conditioner.  This is the first time my interest has been piqued to try to do this!

My shea mix is expanding. My mix is just absorbing everything in it's path, very much like, "The Blob".

My shea butter mix be like:


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> *No shea build up over here*!
> 
> One tip I can give to the group is before you apply your cleanser, rinse your hair with warm water for a little longer than normal. Rinse and smooth. *The warm water and the smoothing motion will get the bulk of the shea butter out*.



I didn't think any of us were getting any build up. It's nice to see that people are confirming this to be true! I have found this same process useful as well. Contrary to what that article stated about why to not use shea butter, it is far more water soluble than the average silicone-laden conditioner. My vote is for shea butter every time!


----------



## lalla

Chicoro said:


> I decided to ask the group if they got buildup because I saw this article yesterday:
> 
> *7 REASONS WHY YOU NEED TO STOP USING COCONUT OIL & SHEA BUTTER ON YOUR HAIR*
> 
> *https://blackdoctor.org/470909/7-reasons-to-stop-using-coconut-oil-and-shea-butter-on-your-hair/*
> 
> 
> They're heavy
> They lead to dry hair
> They cause frizz
> They do not moisturize the hair
> You're using way too much
> They're not water soluble
> They cause buildup


Coconut oil can actually be drying, because of the lauric acid content if I remember well. I don't believe in the rest.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Chicoro said:


> _*"*The Shea butter mix can be used in so many different ways instead of a leave in conditioner.  *For example, I would use the mixture as a deep conditioner by adding one of your favorite conditioner to a small amount of your shea mix, concentrating on your scalp, edges and ends.*   When you rinse your hair, it should be very moisturized, this way, you won't have to use too much when you style your hair."
> _
> I like the idea of pulling double duty for one's shea mix. I had thought to add shea butter to my conditioners, but my idea was to use pure shea butter.
> 
> I didn't think about adding the already mixed down shea butter.  Instead of going into my stash, I can dip out a little from my current mix and add it to my conditioners.
> 
> I make a rich DIY coconut conditioner, completely from scratch. Packing in a shea butter punch  will be easy now. In addition, the shea butter mix should blend in beautifully with the coconut milk.
> 
> I'm looking forward to washing my hair and mixing down a shea butter blend with powders like @ThatJerseyGirl did and putting that same mix into my DIY conditioner.  This is the first time my interest has been piqued to try to do this!
> 
> My shea mix is expanding. My mix is just absorbing everything in it's path, very much like, "The Blob".
> 
> My shea butter mix be like:



My, Lord! I am concerned about the person in the blob! *clutches imaginary pearls*


----------



## Soaring Eagle

I say to each his own. I’ve been using Shea butter based products since my chop and I rarely ever clarify. Why? Stripping my hair on a regular basis leads to tangling, matting, and breakage. I have no issues with Shea butter leaving greasiness on my strands—infact I welcome it—that’s why I started using it in the first place.


----------



## Chicoro

*

How exciting!!!! 

Hey all you Shea Sliders,

Hair Unicorns, Attention!

It's Day #1 in this brand-spanking New Year of 2018!!!!!!!
*
Any tips, mixes, Mixtresses, 
successes, accomplishments, videos, links, 
articles, challenges, set-backs, suggestions, questions, 
worries, gratitude, product recommendations, processes, 
formulations, something you've 'heard', something you know, 
'aha' moments, questions, observations, shea nuts  and anything else you 
can think of are all welcome!

Pictures are *always* welcome!
 

We're in this together  So let's help one another
for all things shea butter related.

*Grow and Retain is the Name of the Game. Let's go!*​


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> *Even my Tom Ford.  Now lemme tell u....all bets were off at dat point...dont mess wif my TF.  I had to put my stuff in a witness protection program....gotta gitcha own*


@ThatJerseyGirl
Gurl....Don't Blame Him....Blame TF!  He markets it as Unisex - so that means it's on!

Thanks for the info on the Mason Jars!  Good Tip!


----------



## Saravana

Chicoro said:


> I decided to ask the group if they got buildup because I saw this article yesterday:
> 
> *7 REASONS WHY YOU NEED TO STOP USING COCONUT OIL & SHEA BUTTER ON YOUR HAIR*
> 
> *https://blackdoctor.org/470909/7-reasons-to-stop-using-coconut-oil-and-shea-butter-on-your-hair/*
> 
> 
> They're heavy
> They lead to dry hair
> They cause frizz
> They do not moisturize the hair
> You're using way too much
> They're not water soluble
> They cause buildup



   Consider the source and check out the hair of the stylist ( Miss  Aeleise) that doling out this advice. 

Sorry that my first post of the year has to be snarky. 

Anyway, articles like that is one of the reasons I have stopped relying on so called professionals for my haircare. The whole time I was patronizing their salons, my hair never even reached shoulder length. Thank God for hairboards and hairforums. Real life women in these forums have revolutionazed the black haircare industry. it's no accident most of the long hair naturals I know are DIY naturals who don't depend on these professionals.

I just had to get this off my chest.  I promise to be nice for the rest of the year.


----------



## Chicoro

Saravana said:


> Consider the source and check out the hair of the stylist ( Miss  Aeleise) that doling out this advice.
> 
> Sorry that my first post of the year has to be snarky.
> 
> Anyway, articles like that is one of the reasons I have stopped relying on so called professionals for my haircare. The whole time I was patronizing their salons, my hair never even reached shoulder length. Thank God for hairboards and hairforums. Real life women in these forums have revolutionazed the black haircare industry. it's no accident most of the long hair naturals I know are DIY naturals who don't depend on these professionals.
> 
> I just had to get this off my chest.  I promise to be nice for the rest of the year.



Thank you for the comment! I am glad to see that you feel comfortable to be yourself. There is nothing wrong with that.

I did consider the source and I did see her hair! I also reflected upon her analysis and conclusions. I looked at the vocabulary she used and the terminology as well. I compared her terminology to that of a professional and that of people who are considered laymen.

A huge part of what is going on here in this thread, and LHCF in general, is educating ourselves so that we can make decisions for ourselves, be autonomous and be successful.  That is the power and the benefit of the collective.

Placing the article in the mix and having you all analyze it and determine its validity is good practice for the 'veterans' and it allows newbies, and folks less confident in their hair processes, to follow the train of thought and analysis as it unfolds. More importantly, there is a written, documented record for someone to go back and review. The only caveat in this case is that I didn't put the full article here. So, if that link is ever broken, the detailed content of the article will be lost. I think the 7 points I listed from the article are sufficient, though.

Thus, I think the article served its purpose well. It gave us an opportunity to affirm what we believe and understand. In addition, it illuminates how much knowledge and understanding that you have. Therefore, it's not a time to censor or criticize yourself. It's a time to celebrate because YOU ARE truly knowledgable and autonomous; thus, you are powerful!

@Saravana ,
My response is simply to say [after having written one of my standard book-long posts], "Congratulations, you know your stuff!"


----------



## Sharpened

lalla said:


> Coconut oil can actually be drying, because of the lauric acid content if I remember well. I don't believe in the rest.


MCT (fractionated coconut oil) does not contain lauric acid and, so far, I have had no trouble with it. I had no idea it was drying.


----------



## Saludable84

Sharpened said:


> MCT (fractionated coconut oil) does not contain lauric acid and, so far, I have had no trouble with it. I had no idea it was drying.


Coconut also mimics protein and can be drying due to that as well. Coconut oil really dries my hair out with continued use and it stays like that for a while even after use. I use MCT oil in my hair oil and I’ve never had an issue. While I understand why some people prefer regular coconut oil, the best way for me are the fractioned kind.


----------



## lalla

Sharpened said:


> MCT (fractionated coconut oil) does not contain lauric acid and, so far, I have had no trouble with it. I had no idea it was drying.


MCT is lighter and less greasy than coconut oil. It also provides more slip IME and doesn't cause dryness/breakage.


----------



## Nightingale

Sharpened said:


> MCT (fractionated coconut oil) does not contain lauric acid and, so far, I have had no trouble with it. I had no idea it was drying.



I didn't know frac. coconut oil was called MCT.
I use fractionated coconut oil most often and it never gives me dry hair.  Regular coconut oil makes my hair stiff and dry if left in. I can only use reg. coconut oil when prepooing.


----------



## Saludable84

Chicoro said:


> I decided to ask the group if they got buildup because I saw this article yesterday:
> 
> *7 REASONS WHY YOU NEED TO STOP USING COCONUT OIL & SHEA BUTTER ON YOUR HAIR*
> 
> They're heavy
> They lead to dry hair
> They cause frizz
> They do not moisturize the hair
> You're using way too much
> They're not water soluble
> They cause buildup



I took out the link but I’ll put in my two cents. Someone first shared this article in my Facebook group and i almost deleted the post but didn’t. Those ladies took care of it but here is why I didn’t:

When i first saw the article, I figured it was a stylist telling you everything you are doing wrong with your natural hair. After all, they were the best ones telling us how to care for our long, luxurious, beautiful relaxed hair . We’ve said it many times: taking back our hair is not just about not relaxing. We also have to power to dominate and dictate so many markets. The same way relaxer sales can decline is the same way sales from DIY and supporting BWOB can thrive. 

Long story short, this article is just another way for people to dictate what you should be doing with your hair and exert more control over your appearance. Why can’t they just leave us alone?


----------



## Chicoro

Saludable84 said:


> I took out the link but I’ll put in my two cents. Someone first shared this article in my Facebook group and i almost deleted the post but didn’t. Those ladies took care of it but here is why I didn’t:
> 
> When i first saw the article, I figured it was a stylist telling you everything you are doing wrong with your natural hair. After all, they were the best ones telling us how to care for our long, luxurious, beautiful relaxed hair . We’ve said it many times: taking back our hair is not just about not relaxing. We also have to power to dominate and dictate so many markets. The same way relaxer sales can decline is the same way sales from DIY and supporting BWOB can thrive.
> 
> Long story short, this article is just another way for people to dictate what you should be doing with your hair and exert more control over your appearance. *Why can’t they just leave us alone?[*/QUOTE]
> 
> I believe the issue is about money and economics.



I believe the issue is about money and economics.


----------



## mzteaze

Chicoro said:


> I believe the issue is about money and economics.



This times 1000.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I found some Fr.agrance Oil(s) I bought a while back from Pip.ing R.ock for my Oil Burner/Diffu.ser and will also use these to scent my Blends. 

Okay I found:
Bla.ck Cherry
Musk
Mango
Baby Powder
Banana

I had these, but didn't have a use for them, simply because they didn't burn well,...so now I do!

OT: My Next Blend will have Vi.tamin E Oil.


----------



## GGsKin

tilati said:


> Mmmmm.... Now I have my eyes on that nilotica Shea butter which is supposed to be softer than the traditional Shea butter from West Africa.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Oh and I'm in!!! Best wishes for 2018!



It is much softer and creates creamy, rather than fluffy mixes. I mixed some up today before sinking my teeth into this thread.


----------



## tilati

AbsyBlvd said:


> It is much softer and creates creamy, rather than fluffy mixes. I mixed some up today before sinking my teeth into this thread.



Thank you.
I knew coming back in the hair forum would cost me money


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Saludable84 said:


> I took out the link but I’ll put in my two cents. Someone first shared this article in my Facebook group and i almost deleted the post but didn’t. Those ladies took care of it but here is why I didn’t:
> 
> When i first saw the article, I figured it was a stylist telling you everything you are doing wrong with your natural hair. After all, they were the best ones telling us how to care for our long, luxurious, beautiful relaxed hair . We’ve said it many times: taking back our hair is not just about not relaxing. We also have to power to dominate and dictate so many markets. The same way relaxer sales can decline is the same way sales from DIY and supporting BWOB can thrive.
> 
> Long story short, this article is just another way for people to dictate what you should be doing with your hair and exert more control over your appearance. Why can’t they just leave us alone?



My thing is their posture. If you want to share information, why not take the right stance? Why speak so matter-of-factly? That tone does not help. A much better tone is . . . "If you are struggling, it could be coconut oil. What's good about coconut oil is blah blah. What's potentially problematic about coconut oil is blee blee. Here are some things you try in order to get to the root of the matter. A) Try 3 weeks without coconut oil and compare to 3 weeks with it.  B) Try applying coconut oil ONLY AFTER applying blah blah . . ."

These matter-of-fact articles automatically get a dismissal from me. Even if your article contains nuggets of helpful information, I can't hear it because I don't trust your motives due to your tone. We all know everyone's hair acts differently. For every rule of thumb, there will be several heads of hair that defy it completely.


----------



## Saludable84

YvetteWithJoy said:


> My thing is their posture. If you want to share information, why not take the right stance? Why speak so matter-of-factly? That tone does not help. A much better tone is . . . "If you are struggling, it could be coconut oil. What's good about coconut oil is blah blah. What's potentially problematic about coconut oil is blee blee. Here are some things you try in order to get to the root of the matter. A) Try 3 weeks without coconut oil and compare to 3 weeks with it.  B) Try applying coconut oil ONLY AFTER applying blah blah . . ."
> 
> These matter-of-fact articles automatically get a dismissal from me. Even if your article contains nuggets of helpful information, I can't hear it because I don't trust your motives due to your tone. We all know everyone's hair acts differently. For every rule of thumb, there will be several heads of hair that defy it completely.



I didn’t even read the article because they are always the same broken records. I can’t even call them broken clocks. But it is my exact point. The tone continues to attempt to tell us what to do without anything actual or factual to really back it.


----------



## Aggie

Tonight I used some of my DIY Curly Proverbz Ayurveda Oil on my scalp, Bekura Honey latte on my hair and some Raw Shea Butter unmixed on the length of my hair and a little on my scalp. I put all this on very dry dirty 3 week old unwashed hair and my hair still felt soft and wonderful. I can't wait to mix it up with some of my other oils and powders. I need to come up with a good DC that my hair loves with this SB.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Today I applied Jakeala's Shea Amla Parfait on my flat ironed hair. I took about a 15-cent amount (a nickel size and then a dime size), rubbed it between my palms, and then applied in throughout my hair, concentrating on ends. My hair instantly looked and felt better.


----------



## keranikki

Chicoro said:


> Anybody getting build-up with shea butter? Are you using your regular shampoos to cleanse your hair or does the hair require something different to wash out the butter?
> 
> My shea mix comes out with regular baby wash. So far, no buildup.



So far, I do not get build up. It melts into my hair over 24 hours. My cowash and warm water removes the shea mixture from my hair.


----------



## keranikki

SunkissedLife said:


> what is a humectant and which ones would you recommend to mix with the mango butter? I was just thinking to whip it up with some coconut or sweet almond oil. How have you been liking your shea/mango/CP-oil mix?



A humectant is a compound that draws in water. Honey and glycerin are examples of humectants. I use glycerin as a humectant in shea mixes. I did not use it in my latest concoction.


----------



## beauti

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> And I also meant on YT Videos?  I watched the ones the members have posted in this
> I haven't notice @ElevatedEnergy @beauti @ThatJerseyGirl and the many other additional Unicorns here addressing excessive build-up and SB having a negative effect on their growth and retention.
> 
> j/s?


*Wow wow wow! You including me when mentioning unicorns?? 






I'm flattered 
And no I dont get buildup but I clarify since I wash biweekly with Dr. Bronnors castile soap.*


----------



## beauti

*I'm gonna go ahead and join this awesome thread. I can't sit quietly on the sidelines like I thought *


----------



## LivingInPeace

I made up another batch for me and my mother with coffee oil, grape seed oil, olive oil, buttercream fragrance oil and dark chocolate fragrance oil. I used it to seal after my Oyin Hair Dew.


----------



## keranikki

LivingInPeace said:


> I made up another batch for me and my mother with coffee oil, grape seed oil, olive oil, buttercream fragrance oil and dark chocolate fragrance oil. I used it to seal after my Oyin Hair Dew.



How do you like the Oyin Hair Dew with your SB concoction?  I'm currently experimenting with S-Curl on the front of my head and Kervada Caramel Souffle on the back with my SB mix.  I have Oyin Hair Dew, but I put my use of it on hold to complete this experiment of mine.


----------



## LivingInPeace

keranikki said:


> How do you like the Oyin Hair Dew with your SB concoction?  I'm currently experimenting with S-Curl on the front of my head and Kervada Caramel Souffle on the back with my SB mix.  I have Oyin Hair Dew, but I put my use of it on hold to complete this experiment of mine.


I love Oyin Hair Dew with everything! Using it with the Shea butter mix makes my hair extremely soft. And I should correct myself. I used Qhemet biologics Olive and Honey Hair Balm to seal.


----------



## NappyNelle

Applied SSI Seyani Butter to my length, concentrating on ends. Then, I applied SSI Coriander & Fig to my length, ends, and edges. I'll be bunning tomorrow.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Chicoro said:


> _*"*The Shea butter mix can be used in so many different ways instead of a leave in conditioner.  *For example, I would use the mixture as a deep conditioner by adding one of your favorite conditioner to a small amount of your shea mix, concentrating on your scalp, edges and ends.*   When you rinse your hair, it should be very moisturized, this way, you won't have to use too much when you style your hair."
> _
> I like the idea of pulling double duty for one's shea mix. I had thought to add shea butter to my conditioners, but my idea was to use pure shea butter.
> 
> I didn't think about adding the already mixed down shea butter.  Instead of going into my stash, I can dip out a little from my current mix and add it to my conditioners.
> 
> I make a rich DIY coconut conditioner, completely from scratch. Packing in a shea butter punch  will be easy now. In addition, the shea butter mix should blend in beautifully with the coconut milk.
> 
> I'm looking forward to washing my hair and mixing down a shea butter blend with powders like @ThatJerseyGirl did and putting that same mix into my DIY conditioner.  This is the first time my interest has been piqued to try to do this!
> 
> My shea mix is expanding. My mix is just absorbing everything in it's path, very much like, "The Blob".
> 
> My shea butter mix be like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I II




Happy New Year to everyone and lurkers alike!

I made some fresh collards, black eyed peas, deep fried chicken, candied yams, potato salad and of course, corn bread.  I like to clean and marinate my chicken the morning before I fry chicken.  The fried chicken was delicious!

Now, the reason why I came up with using the shea mix as part of a deep conditioning process:

1.  If you made too much (shea mix) and you do not know what to do with the excess.

2.  Mix your favorite conditioner (or cheapie like V05) with a dollop or two of shea mix.  Concentrate on your edges and scalp via massage. Use with heat for thirty mins.

3.  The nutrients from the butters and oil that you customized will feed and nourish your roots as well as seal your ends and penetrate the hair.  

4.  Test this theory for a month and document the progress of your hair.  You should notice a huge difference in the overall strength, growth and appearance of your hair.

4a.  If your hair is damaged, do the aggressive approach and deep condition weekly for thirty days and then tapper off to bi weekly until your hair health has changed. 

5.  Look at how much money you can save. Instead of spending $$$ on deep conditioners, invest in a few oils, butters and indian powders, which by the way are very inexpensive and it will cost you a fraction of what some people charge for hair conditioners.  This has been my theory.


----------



## Chicoro

_"I made some fresh collards, black eyed peas, deep fried chicken, candied yams, potato salad and of course, corn bread. I like to clean and marinate my chicken the morning before I fry chicken. The fried chicken was delicious!"_
@ThatJerseyGirl , I'd like to eat all of this.


I think I want to get some powders today! Yesterday, I went to the store in town ,that caters to the African community. It is owned by a Southeast Asian and Indian family. The cashier was this beautiful Indian woman with a braid down her back. Along with other stuff, I had a small bag of fenugreek seeds.

 She scanned the item and with her fingers still on it, she tapped the bag and asked, "What are you going to use this for?" I said,"For my hair". I continued, "It makes afro-textured hair, my kind of hair beautiful, too. Indian women coat the hair with oil and then rinse it out. Or, Indian women use  powders and rinse out. We, women with afro-textured hair use oil *and *powders together. We use amla and shikakai and methi and other powders."

She raised her eyebrows in surprise. Ya'll she busted out in English to get clarification. She changed to English and said, "You know about shikakai, too?" I smiled and said, "Yes!"

She told me that they, Indian women, use soaked  fenugreek seeds for stomach trouble. She said they soak them overnight and then drink *just a little *in the morning, especially when one is on their period or cycle. I didn't know that. I'll have to go back and get more intel. I'll bring it back to the camp, Shea Ground Zero,  once I get the information from her.

She messed up now. She is Indian and knows about the powders and she asks questions and gives suggestions. And she speaks English, too? Uh oh, lookout! I'll be bugging her from today forward.

I think I'll try and make a small batch of shea butter with some Indian powders. As an aside, about 3 years ago I went to the Southern part of France in Marseilles. I think there are far, far more black people their because I stepped into a beauty supply before heading to the train station. That man had *every I*ndian powder known to humankind. The black population is far less here in Lyon. So, the trends take longer to get here. Hence, there is not a large selection or variety of powders from which to choose.


----------



## Chicoro

keranikki said:


> So far, I do not get build up. It melts into my hair over 24 hours. My cowash and warm water removes the shea mixture from my hair.



Great! So, you don't even need shampoo to get your hair clean for the next round of shea butter, then? That's good to know.


----------



## GGsKin

I don't think I mentioned but I'm joining all of you on this shea train. I've already made one 8oz mix (made with nilotica shea and a kalpi tone/ heneera oil- olive, castor, hemp, coconut) and I'll probably make another by next week.


----------



## Chicoro

AbsyBlvd said:


> I don't think I mentioned but I'm joining all of you on this shea train. I've already made one 8oz mix (made with nilotica shea and a kalpi tone/ heneera oil- olive, castor, hemp, coconut) and I'll probably make another by next week.



Welcome aboard our greasy train! @NappyNelle , our hostess will ensure you have a seat.

Bring plastic so you can keep your clothes clean when you sit down. Grease is real hard to get out of clothes. Also, you need good shoes. The *Shea Slide *might make you lose your balance if you are standing when the train cuts around a corner.  If you don't have the appropriate shoes, not to worry, @ElevatedEnergy knows all about these things. She'll get you some good ones  that will keep you standing and sliding at the same time.  

If you feel yourself start to lose your balance, just step 1,2 like this:


----------



## tilati

Chicoro said:


> _"I made some fresh collards, black eyed peas, deep fried chicken, candied yams, potato salad and of course, corn bread. I like to clean and marinate my chicken the morning before I fry chicken. The fried chicken was delicious!"_
> @ThatJerseyGirl , I'd like to eat all of this.
> 
> 
> I think I want to get some powders today! Yesterday, I went to the store in town ,that caters to the African community. It is owned by a Southeast Asian and Indian family. The cashier was this beautiful Indian woman with a braid down her back. Along with other stuff, I had a small bag of fenugreek seeds.
> 
> She scanned the item and with her fingers still on it, she tapped the bag and asked, "What are you going to use this for?" I said,"For my hair". I continued, "It makes afro-textured hair, my kind of hair beautiful, too. Indian women coat the hair with oil and then rinse it out. Or, Indian women use  powders and rinse out. We, women with afro-textured hair use oil *and *powders together. We use amla and shikakai and methi and other powders."
> 
> She raised her eyebrows in surprise. Ya'll she busted out in English to get clarification. She changed to English and said, "You know about shikakai, too?" I smiled and said, "Yes!"
> 
> She told me that they, Indian women, use soaked  fenugreek seeds for stomach trouble. She said they soak them overnight and then drink *just a little *in the morning, especially when one is on their period or cycle. I didn't know that. I'll have to go back and get more intel. I'll bring it back to the camp, Shea Ground Zero,  once I get the information from her.
> 
> She messed up now. She is Indian and knows about the powders and she asks questions and gives suggestions. And she speaks English, too? Uh oh, lookout! I'll be bugging her from today forward.
> 
> I think I'll try and make a small batch of shea butter with some Indian powders. As an aside, about 3 years ago I went to the Southern part of France in Marseilles. I think there are far, far more black people their because I stepped into a beauty supply before heading to the train station. That man had *every I*ndian powder known to humankind. The black population is far less here in Lyon. So, the trends take longer to get here. Hence, there is not a large selection or variety of powders from which to choose.



Hold on... You live in Lyon??? Or are you there for a short stay?
Anyway if you live in France you can order from aroma-zone they have everything you need!


----------



## Chicoro

tilati said:


> Hold on... You live in Lyon??? Or are you there for a short stay?
> Anyway if you live in France you can order from aroma-zone they have everything you need!



Yes, I've been here awhile. You know, I looked at that site when I first got here and  I visited the store when I was in Paris. I think there's one by St. Germaine, right? I don't like the price they charge for the amount you get. I may revisit the site because you said so!

Yep, they have shea butter for 9.00 Euros for 500 ml, not including shipping. Shipping might be another 3 to 4 Euros. So, I can get something of equal quality on the ground for 1/2 the price. If I'm in dire straits, I know I can order from them. But in general, it's usually LESS expensive to order from England!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

AbsyBlvd said:


> I don't think I mentioned but I'm joining all of you on this shea train. I've already made one 8oz mix (made with nilotica shea and a kalpi tone/ heneera oil- olive, castor, hemp, coconut) and I'll probably make another by next week.



Sounds divine. I'm so curious about the nilotica shea. I've been reading about it. Sounds divine.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

The section of hair that I applied the refined Shea butter to feels great. My hair feels very moisturized AND greasy (which I love). I applied the butter to loose hair and then twisted. This twist has not been tampered with since then (about 3-4 days ago).

All other sections of my hair have the Mane Choice butter and feels just the same —very moisturized and greasy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used: 
Jakeala's Shea Parfait this a.m. Whipped Shea Perfection in Love Spellz Berry.  The scent is totally intoxicating


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

@Chicoro -- if you could get your hands on Maka (aka Bhringraj), Amla, Brahmi, Shikaiki, Neem and Fenugreek Powders, you're in business.  

I purchased those same powders at a local indian grocer here in Virginia for 2.99 a box.  When you go back to that indian grocer, she should have some fenugreek powder, which I find is easier to work with.  I have the seeds as well and use those to infuse in coconut oil, but the powders seem like less of a headache.  The seeds are more potent.


----------



## fifigirl

After watching and seeing that lovely video on ayurvedic shea i have spent my day ordering some more powders like horsetail, neem, clove,lavender, chamomile and eucalyptus....i already have indian herbs so will add some of these to play with!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> I purchased those same powders at a local indian grocer here in Virginia for 2.99 a box.  When you go back to that indian grocer, she should have some *fenugreek powder, *which I find is easier to work with.  I have the seeds as well and use those to infuse in coconut oil, but the powders seem like less of a headache.  The seeds are more potent.


@ThatJerseyGirl
My Fenugreek Powder & Fenugreek Oil Shipped.  I cancelled the Hibiscus Powder because of the Color Deposit.


----------



## tilati

Chicoro said:


> Yes, I've been here awhile. You know, I looked at that site when I first got here and  I visited the store when I was in Paris. I think there's one by St. Germaine, right? I don't like the price they charge for the amount you get. I may revisit the site because you said so!
> 
> Yep, they have shea butter for 9.00 Euros for 500 ml, not including shipping. Shipping might be another 3 to 4 Euros. So, I can get something of equal quality on the ground for 1/2 the price. If I'm in dire straits, I know I can order from them. But in general, it's usually LESS expensive to order from England!



Yeah I definitely see what you mean about the prices... I was talking in terms of variety of powders because you said that you had a hard time finding them lol. 
But I'm definitely interested in some UK sites if you know good ones!


----------



## Sharpened

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Look at how much money you can save. Instead of spending $$$ on deep conditioners, invest in a few oils, butters and indian powders, which by the way are very inexpensive and it will cost you a fraction of what some people charge for hair conditioners. This has been my theory.


The lady on Green Beauty agrees with you; she is all about the science of hair care:


----------



## Chicoro

tilati said:


> Yeah I definitely see what you mean about the prices... I was talking in terms of variety of powders because you said that you had a hard time finding them lol.
> But I'm definitely interested in some UK sites if you know good ones!



I do the lazy thing and go to Amazon.UK but if  I run across something better I will let you know. Are you in France, too?


----------



## Chicoro

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> @Chicoro -- if you could get your hands on Maka (aka Bhringraj), Amla, Brahmi, Shikaiki, Neem and Fenugreek Powders, you're in business.
> 
> I purchased those same powders at a local indian grocer here in Virginia for 2.99 a box.  When you go back to that indian grocer, she should have some fenugreek powder, which I find is easier to work with.  *I have the seeds as well and use those to infuse in coconut oil,* but the powders seem like less of a headache.  The seeds are more potent.



I have a coffee grinder that I can use to make the fenugreek powder. _*Your girl be on it! *_Ah, sort of.

I got Amla, Brahmi, Shikaiki and Fenugreek in my stash. I even had the nerve to pick up some neutral henna powder for the first time in my* ENTIRE LIFE!* It was about 2.50 a box. I have no idea what I am going to do with it. My tentative plan is to use it as a protein in an oil to be added to shea. But the box is so pretty, I may just leave it to sit and be admired.

The lady there had some other henna for 6.00 with six small sachets or packets. But it had amla, shikaiki and other stuff already in it. I guess that was what they were charging the extra 3.50 for?

 I didn't want that one. You should have seen me turning up my nose at that box, pulling away as if she were offering me boo boo or something.  After I did that she took me to the back and showed me the two fitty boxes of henna instead. I bought one.

I have [funky] neem oil. Ya'll ever smelled that before? I thought that horse stuff was bad. You won't be sneaking up on anyone with neem oil in your head. They'll smell you before they see you coming. Stinky.

The only thing I am missing is maka. I think I will be alright. I know you all use the oil, too. But that's fine. 


But we' ll see what I can cook up. Your yummy concoction and the video you attached inspired me. I'm going to dig a little bit of shea butter out of my new jar and see what I can do. It should be fun.


----------



## Chicoro

How we get to 700 posts in this thread on Day #2?


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Sharpened said:


> The lady on Green Beauty agrees with you; she is all about the science of hair care:




Thank you for this.  Let me sit down and pull up more of her videos. Very informative.  Love her hair too...


----------



## caribeandiva

tilati said:


> Thank you.
> I knew coming back in the hair forum would cost me money


Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## Chicoro

Soaring Eagle said:


> The section of hair that I applied the refined Shea butter to feels great. My hair feels very moisturized AND greasy (which I love). I applied the butter to loose hair and then twisted. This twist has not been tampered with since then (about 3-4 days ago).
> 
> All other sections of my hair have the Mane Choice butter and feels just the same —very moisturized and greasy.



Look at that gorgeous, thick, shiny twist!


----------



## NappyNelle

Welcome, @AbsyBlvd!

You all should have warned me to order more SSI during the BF sale. I'm going through my jars faster than usual.


----------



## Sharpened

Chicoro said:


> I have [funky] neem oil. Ya'll ever smelled that before? I thought that horse stuff was bad. You won't be sneaking up on anyone with neem oil in your head. They'll smell you before they see you coming. Stinky.


I have used it once, and I still want to use it straight to see what it do. You could try neem leaf powder (not smelly, so I hear).


----------



## Chicoro

Sharpened said:


> I have used it once, and I still want to use it straight to see what it do. You could try neem leaf powder (not smelly, so I hear).



I could try it if I could find it. But it's a bit hair products barren here, for the stuff I want. So, I am going to stick with the funky neem oil. I've never seen neem powder here in town. It's funky, but secretly, I like it! Let me know how the neem works for you!


----------



## Chicoro

The gorgeousness starts @3:20.  She has a hand full of hair, about to moisturize with water and seal with shea butter!


----------



## tilati

Chicoro said:


> I do the lazy thing and go to Amazon.UK but if  I run across something better I will let you know. Are you in France, too?



OK thanks you. 
Yes I'm French, living in Toulouse.


----------



## Taleah2009

This thread Lit. lol.  I can hardly keep up.

my shea butter came.  I probably won't be able to mix it until the weekend though


----------



## Chicoro

tilati said:


> OK thanks you.
> Yes I'm French, living in Toulouse.



I could have just looked at your avatar! I just noticed it says France. Hey, girl!


----------



## Chicoro

Taleah2009 said:


> This thread Lit. lol.  I can hardly keep up.
> 
> my shea butter came.  I probably won't be able to mix it until the weekend though



Come on in!


----------



## tilati

Chicoro said:


> I could have just looked at your avatar! I just noticed it says France. Hey, girl!



Hey Chicoro! Yes that's why I was excited to learn you were in France, it's not a lot of us on this site.

Quick question for everybody: what if I'm lazy and don't whip the shea butter? I wanted to melt it, add oils and let it harden back. I guess it would still be easier to apply than shea alone, right?


----------



## Chicoro

tilati said:


> Hey Chicoro! Yes that's why I was excited to learn you were in France, it's not a lot of us on this site.
> 
> Quick question for everybody: what if I'm lazy and don't whip the shea butter? I wanted to melt it, add oils and let it harden back. I guess it would still be easier to apply than shea alone, right?



Try it and report back.


----------



## Soaring Eagle

tilati said:


> Quick question for everybody: what if I'm lazy and don't whip the shea butter? I wanted to melt it, add oils and let it harden back. I guess it would still be easier to apply than shea alone, right?


I have done this many times before, with no issues. It usually takes a few hours for it to soften up to a good consistency after being refrigerated, so don’t judge it off the bat. You may even want to give it a full 24 hours.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Chicoro

tilati said:


> Hey Chicoro! Yes that's why I was excited to learn you were in France, it's not a lot of us on this site.
> 
> Quick question for everybody: what if I'm lazy and don't whip the shea butter? I wanted to melt it, add oils and let it harden back. I guess it would still be easier to apply than shea alone, right?



Just to clarify,  I'm not a French person. I just live in France. There are about 12 women on here who are French. They may no longer be members. I can only identify them when they post, though. I don't know them off the top of my head.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Planning on whipping up a couple batches! 

x1 using Vitamin E Oil and a Fragrance and another one maybe with Avocado Oil and another Fragrance.

I may x4 oz batches.


----------



## Karmi

Adding my January starting pic. My hair just reaches BSL. My goal for this year is MBL but would love to make it to WL.

Im struggling with ssk so I'm hoping shea butter and stretched styles will help eliminate them as much as possible. I'll be using shea butter mixes from APB and Kindred Butters.

I'll eventually make a diy shea butter and mango butter whip. The pics you ladies are posting of your butter whips are absolutely delicious. 

I think I'll also incorporate the CP hair tea or rose water for daily spritz and seal with shea butter.


----------



## Froreal3

Last time I put the Shea butter, oils, and fragrance in my Blendtec...I had to clean it out and I don’t want to do that again.

What small and cheap blender should I get for my mixes? I like the blended better than the whipped. The Magic Bullet?


----------



## mzteaze

So.....

My favorite winter daily moisturizer (Hydratherma Natural Daily Moisturizer) has Shea butter as the second ingredient. So after applying it to my hair, I mixed a dab with my CP oil and peppermint EO to apply to my scalp.  I want to test whether applying directly to my scalp will help improve my density.  I will try this until I can make my own balm.


----------



## laCriolla

Saludable84 said:


> When my hair needs clarifying, regardless to what I do, it just feels disgusting. Like coated. Also, I’ve been usin glycerin lately, and glycerin coats my hair pretty bad. I’m not telling anyone to stop, I’m just saying I definitely need to clarify, but it’s likely over glycerin and not Shea Butter.



What’s the story on glycerin? Do you dilute it? If you use it straight does it dry your hair out? I keep reading mixed messages online about that. 

Some people say if you dilute it then it draws moisture from the water you dilute it in. But that begs the question - what happens when that water has been soaked up or evaporated?

Thanks !!


----------



## Saludable84

laCriolla said:


> What’s the story on glycerin? Do you dilute it? If you use it straight does it dry your hair out? I keep reading mixed messages online about that.
> 
> Some people say if you dilute it then it draws moisture from the water you dilute it in. But that begs the question - what happens when that water has been soaked up or evaporated?
> 
> Thanks !!


I can only share my experience. I use it roughly 50/50 with water and apply it to wet or mostly damp hair. Then, I apply Shea Butter and then oil. In the past, I’ve done the glycerin mix, then Moisturizer, oil, Butter. As long as it’s sealed, it is fine with me. 

It has not dried my hair out. Now, when I used it long time ago (7 years) on dried/styled hair, it did dry my hair out. This is why I now use it in wet or damp hair and I’ve had no issues.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mzteaze said:


> *So.....
> My favorite winter daily moisturizer (Hydratherma Natural Daily Moisturizer)*


@mzteaze 
.....


----------



## NappyNelle

Used shea butter mix for my bun and edges today.


----------



## Lute

I'm so glad this is a thing.  I remember a long time ago a woman recommended to me using shea butter for my hair when she saw my hair. My response to her I didnt like how it made me feel. Such a fool I was. 

 I'm dealing with a very cold winter in nyc and in the beginning of December  I was facing alot of dryiness and moisturizing daily.  This past  weekend after reading this thread  I moisturized my hair with Talijah Wajid which the second ingredient in the list is Shea butter. and I also purchased  The Mane Choice after someone recommended it in this thread.  My hair hasn't dried out after 3 days.  It still has that fresh look which I find very fascinating. 

I have 4b/c hair soo I'm defintely going to be keeping tabs and notes on this. Thank you sooo much


----------



## beauti

*A couple days ago I undid each twist, spritzed with oyin juices and berries, moisturized with oyin hair dew, and sealed with my shea butter mix. My ends are so smooth and hydrated. *


----------



## Chicoro

Lute said:


> I'm so glad this is a thing.  I remember a long time ago a woman recommended to me using shea butter for my hair when she saw my hair. *My response to her I didnt like how it made me feel. Such a fool I was. *
> 
> I'm dealing with a very cold winter in nyc and in the beginning of December  I was facing alot of dryiness and moisturizing daily.  This past  weekend after reading this thread  I moisturized my hair with Talijah Wajid which the second ingredient in the list is Shea butter. and I also purchased  The Mane Choice after someone recommended it in this thread.  My hair hasn't dried out after 3 days.  It still has that fresh look which I find very fascinating.
> 
> I have 4b/c hair soo I'm defintely going to be keeping tabs and notes on this. Thank you sooo much




No, you weren't. When we know better, we do better. I felt the same way. At the time, I didn't like how shea butter made my hair feel either. Today, if I were to apply the shea butter as I was applying it when I hated it, I would hate it now. I had to figure out that I didn't like it grainy, how to remove the graininess, how to get it fluffy and how to wear my hair so that I could enjoy having the shea in my hair. Simple but not easy to figure out! Hence, this thread to collect our experiences and document our recommendations, trials and tribulations.


----------



## Chicoro

beauti said:


> *A couple days ago I undid each twist, spritzed with oyin juices and berries, moisturized with oyin hair dew, and sealed with my shea butter mix. My ends are so smooth and hydrated. *



You may see tailbone length in 2018!


----------



## LivingInPeace

Yesterday I spritzed my hair with water, sealed it with my whipped Shea butter mix and flat twisted. I haven’t taken it out yet because I played hooky from work. It was 7 degrees this morning and I didn’t think I should have to be subjected to that.


----------



## Froreal3

This morning I moisturized my twists (which were in turn in pinned up braids for under my wig) with a mix of AVJ, glycerine, and water. I put a little Redken Anti Snap on them, then sealed that in with my blended shea butter/olive/castor mix. I then braided the twists in two large braids on either side of my head again and pinned the braids behind my head for the next few days.

Love how creamy my shea mix is and how it makes my hair feel. I put it on my body also but I can't put it on my face like that because I put too much fragrance! It's scented with Pink Vanilla Kiss and Buttercream and I od'd with these light scents just to get it to smell strong enough. Next time, I will put a little of a much stronger scent since I like my butters to smell really strong and good.


----------



## Honey Bee

I made my first batch today: shea butter, broccoli butter, and mahabringraj oil. I'll report back on how my hair feels once I take down these twists.


----------



## Saludable84

Honey Bee said:


> I made my first batch today: shea butter, broccoli butter, and mahabringraj oil. I'll report back on how my hair feels once I take down these twists.


That sounds decadent.


----------



## Honey Bee

Saludable84 said:


> That sounds decadent.


My goal in all things is decadence.


----------



## caribeandiva

All this talk about Ayurveda got me wanting to make Curly proverbz’s hair growth oil... hanging out with y’all is bad for my wallet.


----------



## beauti

Chicoro said:


> You may see tailbone length in 2018!



*You got me like..
*





*



*


----------



## Honey Bee

Ok! So! I liked it! It didn't feel to greasy. My twists usually tangle at the ends and they didn't. Overall, a delightful experience. I will repeat. 

I'm bout to grow me some hair, yall!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> All this talk about Ayurveda got me wanting to make Curly proverbz’s hair growth oil... hanging out with y’all is bad for my wallet.



Girl, don't  let us mess up your financial goals for 2018! So plan those purchases and allocations! Then, go get you some more hair stuff. I have hair care products budgeted and have an envelope for them.


----------



## Chicoro

beauti said:


> *You got me like..
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



This tickled me and made me chuckle.


----------



## Chicoro

Honey Bee said:


> Ok! So! I liked it! It didn't feel to greasy. My twists usually tangle at the ends and they didn't. Overall, a delightful experience. I will repeat.
> 
> I'm bout to grow me some hair, yall!



Isn't it a pleasantly and wonderously amazing experience ! This happens when you understand what formulation you prefer and in what style you like  to wear your hair when using shea butter. Shea butter lubricates the ends of the hair and clumps the hair which helps to minimize tangles. Beyond having hair that is chronically dry, the other issue for afro-textured hair is its tendency to tangle. So shea butter helps us combat two serious hair issues: chronic dryness and tangled ends/hair.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> So shea butter helps us combat two serious hair issues: chronic dryness and tangled ends/hair.


Absolutely! Thank you for turning me on to it. Those problems were the bane of my hair existence. I simply wasn’t moistuzing my hair properly (or even sealing with oil at first ). Thank you!


----------



## Honey Bee

caribeandiva said:


> Absolutely! Thank you for turning me on to it. Those problems were the bane of my hair existence. I simply wasn’t moistuzing my hair properly* (or even sealing with oil at first *). Thank you!


Me neither.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Absolutely! Thank you for turning me on to it. Those problems were the bane of my hair existence. I simply wasn’t moistuzing my hair properly (or even sealing with oil at first ). Thank you!





Honey Bee said:


> Me neither.



It is so simple to do. I pretty much give the same process to everyone. It always works. It's just that one has to be consistent.


----------



## caribeandiva

Honey Bee said:


> Me neither.


Whew! I don’t feel so silly now.  I really thought deep conditioning and using leave ins were enough. Now we know better so we’ll do better. Long hair here we come!!


----------



## Jade Feria

I'm currently making a list of all of the products that I have, that have shea butter in them.


----------



## grownwomanaz

Whipped my first batch eeeevvvveeeer, lol! I think I need a deeper bowl. Anyway, my mix: unrefined shea butter, unrefined cocoa butter, amla infused coconut oil, olive oil, camellia oil, and vitamin E. Added lavender, sweet orange, and geranium essentials.

View media item 129676


----------



## Chicoro

grownwomanaz said:


> Whipped my first batch eeeevvvveeeer, lol! I think I need a deeper bowl. Anyway, my mix: unrefined shea butter, unrefined cocoa butter, amla infused coconut oil, olive oil, camellia oil, and vitamin E. Added lavender, sweet orange, and geranium essentials.
> 
> View media item 129676



Congratulations!  Is the butter inside plastic in the jars? Or did you put it directly in the jars? I ask because I don't see the butter touching the sides of the glass. How does it smell? Does it smell as delicious as it sounds? How does it feel on your skin? Is it smooth and buttery? Have you used it on your hair, yet? Please come back and let us know how it felt to use your concoction!

Everything is so neat and clean looking in your photograph. Whenever I make shea butter, that beater thing spins out of control, flicking shea butter on me, on my walls and all over the bowl. I be squinting when I make it. Protecting my eye from the inevitable splatter.  My stuff never comes out all neat and clean like in your photo!


----------



## grownwomanaz

OMG, I love it on my skin and hair. A little goes a long way, it smells good too. Lol, I was flinging it everywhere at first. I did put it in a plastic ziplock and piped it into the jars.
@Chicoro


----------



## keranikki

I completed my wash day today, since I was snowed in.  Instead of continuing my experiment with S-Curl/shea mix and Keravada Souffle/shea mix, I used Oyin Hair Dew/shea mix to seal my hair.  So far I have realized that the S-Curl and the Keravada Caramel Souffle work the same with my shea mix.  The difference between the products is the components that give them slip.  If you want a product that has more natural components, go with Keravada.  If you don't mind the -cone and you enjoy a lower price point, go with the S-Curl.  I will continue to use the Hair Dew/shea mix this week and report back.  When this experiment is complete, I will be able to determine which product is HG status and what is a back up in a pinch.


----------



## NCHairDiva

Ok ladies here is a huge question. I've been looking into it and wanted to know if anyone else has hard of Chebe?
I was thinking of incorporating it into my protective styling...


----------



## keranikki

NCHairDiva said:


> Ok ladies here is a huge question. I've been looking into it and wanted to know if anyone else has hard of Chebe?
> I was thinking of incorporating it into my protective styling...



I have heard of Chebe.  Someone started a thread about it a few months ago.  I will try to find it.  I think by using our shea mixes, we are doing our own form of chebe, except we wash more often.

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...itional-product-and-non-chebe-product.822335/


----------



## Jade Feria

Here's my list! These are mainly products that I currently have, and several that I've used in the past. Product names & the order of shea butter on the current ingredient list.

HAIR PRODUCTS WITH SHEA BUTTER

*APB*
Peach Hibiscus Daily Moisturizer - 6th
Blueberry Cheesecake DC - 8th
Creamy Oil - 6th
Ayurvedic Mud Mask - 12th
Hair Creme - 8th
Creamy Hair Pudding - 6th
Hair & Body Butta - 1st

*NATURELLE GROW*
Sweet Plantain Leave-In - 3rd
Hibiscus & Honey Leave-In - 3rd
Pure Hydration Leave-In - 6th
Mango & Berries Cleansing Cream - 4th
Marshmallow Root & Slippery Elm Cleansing Conditioner - 3rd
Coconut Water Cleansing Conditioner - 6th
Natural Aloe & Avocado DC - 7th
Marshmallow Root & Slippery Elm DC - 4th
Intense DC - 5th

*SSI*
Seyani Hair Butter - 1st (whipped)
Coco Creme Leave-In - 5th (?)
Tahitian Vanilla & Coconut Leave-In Spray - 13th
Coconut Quench Daily Moisturizer - 8th

*CURL ORIGIN*
Hibiscus Shea Curl Hydrating Conditioner - 8th
Hibiscus Shea Curl Hydrating Leave-In - 14th
Coconut Kukui Curl Enhancing Moisture Butter (discontinued?) - 4th

*J. MONIQUE’S *
Body Butters (Can also be used for hair)- 4th
Irish Moss & Cocoa DC - 4th
Hibiscus & Broccoli DC - 5th
Triple Seaweed DC - 8th
Peppermint Pre-Poo - 7th

*AS I AM*
Long & Luxe Growash - 23rd
Long & Luxe Curl Enhancing Smoothie - 8th
Long & Luxe Scalp Serum - 17th

*JAKEALA*
Nappy Hair Butter - 2nd
Hibiscus Flaxseed Marshmallow Conditioner - 7th

*SHEA MOISTURE*
Coconut & Hibiscus Curl Enhancing Smoothie - 2nd
Coconut & Hibiscus Curl & Style Milk - 2nd
Yucca & Plantain Anti-Breakage Conditioner - 2nd
Yucca & Plantain Anti-Breakage Styling Milk - 2nd

The Mane Choice Doesn’t Get Much “Butter” Than This - 1st
Hairveda Whipped Creme Hair Moisturizer - 5th
Eden Bodyworks Coconut Shea Curl Defining Creme - 8th
Obia Naturals Twist Whip Butter - 4th
Carol’s Daughter Rhassoul Clay Softening Mask - 6th
Jessicurl DC - 3rd
Moroccanoil Restorative Hair Mask - 6th


----------



## NCHairDiva

keranikki said:


> I have heard of Chebe.  Someone started a thread about it a few months ago.  I will try to find it.  I think by using our shea mixes, we are doing our own form of chebe, except we wash more often.
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...itional-product-and-non-chebe-product.822335/



So Chebe and the Shea butter are doing the same thing... They both act as a protective barrier.... Ok I'm doing a bit of research to see if there is any additional benefits.... otherwise I need to stop ordering everything... lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Fenugreek Oil came today.  Waiting on my Powder.


----------



## naturalagain2

Prepooing with Shea butter, honey & olive oil. Detangles so well. I made sure to mist my hair with my AVJ & water mix first. I plan to let it sit overnight.


----------



## CocoGlow

naturalagain2 said:


> Prepooing with Shea butter, honey & olive oil. Detangles so well. I made sure to mist my hair with my AVJ & water mix first. I plan to let it sit overnight.



Hey Sis,

Would you mind sharing exactly how you detangle with this mix? Your fingers/comb/brush? Is your shea mix whipped & creamy like a conditioner? Do you warm it up first? Sorry for all the questions - I knew the shea butter being on the hair makes hair easier to detangle from the testimonies in this thread but I never thought one could actually use the shea butter mixture specifically for detangling purposes like with a conditioner - it sounds intriguing!

Thanks


----------



## naturalagain2

CocoGlow said:


> Hey Sis,
> 
> Would you mind sharing exactly how you detangle with this mix? Your fingers/comb/brush? Is your shea mix whipped & creamy like a conditioner? Do you warm it up first? Sorry for all the questions - I knew the shea butter being on the hair makes hair easier to detangle from the testimonies in this thread but I never thought one could actually use the shea butter mixture specifically for detangling purposes like with a conditioner - it sounds intriguing!
> 
> Thanks



Hey, I take about 2 tablespoons of Shea butter, eyeball some olive oil, and honey. I stick it in a small mason jar warm some water in the microwave to get the water hot then stick the jar in the hot water so the Shea butter can melt. I add an essential oil, I added peppermint oil and mix until the Shea butter is fully melted. It's like a hot oil treatment. It doesn't harden up at all. Then I take my water mix (AVJ, water & tea tree oil) and lightly mist my hair then put the oil mixture on top. Then I finger detangle only. The shed hair just slide out easily.  I've also added my favorite conditioner to the mix in past which is awesome as well. (That makes the mixture look like the conditioner which is creamy. Some times it gets gritty before I can finish though.) But this time I didn't add conditioner. My hair is so moisturized, soft and has so much shine. I plan to shampoo in the morning and DC after.


----------



## jennex

NCHairDiva said:


> Ok ladies here is a huge question. I've been looking into it and wanted to know if anyone else has hard of Chebe?
> I was thinking of incorporating it into my protective styling...


I was thinking about buying some and mixing it in with my shea butter.  But it's expensive!


----------



## kupenda

My whipped shea with olive oil should be here today or tomorrow (snow out in these streets). I’ve been using my moisturizers with shea butter in them. I’ll be following this thread closely...


----------



## Soaring Eagle

I’ve been saying that I only started using products with Shea butter  in early 2017, but that’s not true. My favorite brand has been Shea Moisture all through my transition and at least for the first 9 months of being fully natural. My favorite deep conditioner of all time is their JBCO masque. Therefore, my hair has never gotten a break from Shea butter; no wonder it’s doing so well.


----------



## NCHairDiva

jennex said:


> I was thinking about buying some and mixing it in with my shea butter.  But it's expensive!


I just bought some... Maybe I will try it and see how it does...


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

I washed over a week ago, and air dried in 3 braids with 1 jumbo flexi rod on the last 6-8 inches of each braid. Before I applied the flexi rods, I piled the ends with shea butter and left the rest of my hair with no product. I just love how shea butter elongates, lubricates and gives my hair a natural shine. You can see a big difference between my length (no butter) versus my ends (with butter).



Yes, I use the same shirt in all my pics. Makes for easy comparisons. Will take another pic like this one in the spring.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

I feel like my hair journey officially started when I added shea butter. It seems like it was the final thing I needed to take my hair care to another level.


----------



## CocoGlow

naturalagain2 said:


> Hey, I take about 2 tablespoons of Shea butter, eyeball some olive oil, and honey. I stick it in a small mason jar warm some water in the microwave to get the water hot then stick the jar in the hot water so the Shea butter can melt. I add an essential oil, I added peppermint oil and mix until the Shea butter is fully melted. *It's like a hot oil treatment. It doesn't harden up at all*. Then I take my water mix (AVJ, water & tea tree oil) and lightly mist my hair then put the oil mixture on top. Then I finger detangle only. The shed hair just slide out easily.  I've also added my favorite conditioner to the mix in past which is awesome as well. (That makes the mixture look like the conditioner which is creamy. Some times it gets gritty before I can finish though.) But this time I didn't add conditioner. My hair is so moisturized, soft and has so much shine. I plan to shampoo in the morning and DC after.



I see now!! Makes sense ... thanks so much for providing details for us!!!


----------



## fifigirl

naturalagain2 said:


> Hey, I take about 2 tablespoons of Shea butter, eyeball some olive oil, and honey. I stick it in a small mason jar warm some water in the microwave to get the water hot then stick the jar in the hot water so the Shea butter can melt. I add an essential oil, I added peppermint oil and mix until the Shea butter is fully melted. It's like a hot oil treatment. It doesn't harden up at all. Then I take my water mix (AVJ, water & tea tree oil) and lightly mist my hair then put the oil mixture on top. Then I finger detangle only. The shed hair just slide out easily.  I've also added my favorite conditioner to the mix in past which is awesome as well. (That makes the mixture look like the conditioner which is creamy. Some times it gets gritty before I can finish though.) But this time I didn't add conditioner. My hair is so moisturized, soft and has so much shine. I plan to shampoo in the morning and DC after.


I think i will try this method tonight as i have some detangling to do when unraveling my braids.......Thanks for sharing


----------



## Taleah2009

Jade Feria said:


> Here's my list! These are mainly products that I currently have, and several that I've used in the past. Product names & the order of shea butter on the current ingredient list.
> 
> HAIR PRODUCTS WITH SHEA BUTTER
> 
> 
> *SHEA MOISTURE*
> Coconut & Hibiscus Curl Enhancing Smoothie - 2nd



I just used this this morning.  I love this stuff.  I use globs of it at a time lol.  This morning I sprayed water over my tuck and roll, oiled my edges, added a ton of the smoothie and put on my scarf.  It slicked my edges right down.  No additional edge control needed


----------



## Chicoro

In August of 2017, I was traveling with my mother and had lots of time. So, I started to do my hair daily and slather my braids daily with shea butter. 

When I returned home in September, I noticed that my hair had gained some length. Ever since then, I notice that I get a small length gain every 2 months. Thus, I got a gain in November and now in January. 

I 'notice' it by the fact my braid actually looks longer. Then, after I slather it with shea, right before braiding, I stretch and pull the hair to see how far down on my body it comes. 

If the pattern continues, I should get my next length gain in March.


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> _*I feel like my hair journey officially started when I added shea butter.*_ It seems like it was the final thing I needed to take my hair care to another level.



This is my sentiment as well.

I felt awful when I butchered my hair and cut off most of my length in 2012. But had that not happened, I probably would have never picked up any natural shea butter, either. But, I didn't start using it religiously until Dec 2016. 

I, too, feel it has amped up my hair care level. I've never had the conscious intention to grow my hair past my waist until I began my tailbone journey in 2016.  In fact, the shea butter is what re-ingnited my interest in my hair, in general!

Prior to making that decision, I kept getting a little twinge or pang every time I saw the hair of one of my favorites that was beyond waist length. So, I decided to take the plunge myself and see if I could purposely grow my hair to similar lengths. 

I remember saying often as I looked at those magnificent heads of hair, "My hair doesn't grow that long". Or, "I've never had hair that long." 

As of today, my hair is the longest it has ever been in my life. Tailbone, here I come!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Everything is so neat and clean looking in your photograph. Whenever I make shea butter, that beater thing spins out of control, flicking shea butter on me, on my walls and all over the bowl. I be squinting when I make it. Protecting my eye from the inevitable splatter. My stuff never comes out all neat and clean like in your photo!


Omg yessss!!! My kitchen looks like a war zone afterwards


----------



## Alma Petra

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I washed over a week ago, and air dried in 3 braids with 1 jumbo flexi rod on the last 6-8 inches of each braid. Before I applied the flexi rods, I piled the ends with shea butter and left the rest of my hair with no product. I just love how shea butter elongates, lubricates and gives my hair a natural shine. You can see a big difference between my length (no butter) versus my ends (with butter).
> 
> View attachment 420969
> 
> Yes, I use the same shirt in all my pics. Makes for easy comparisons. Will take another pic like this one in the spring.


----------



## Garner

I love this thread!!!  I would like to join if not too late.


----------



## Chicoro

_Shamone_ in!









Garner said:


> I love this thread!!!  *I would like to join if not too late*.



This is not a challenge. You are welcome to contribute anytime! I encourage you and anyone who is interested to jump on in. The more you actively participate, the more you learn and help yourself.

Aside from the fact that hair is serious business, we are just in here playing! What brings us together is that we all are using some form of shea butter regularly, at some point in our regimens. This is the thread where we talk about it and document our experiences. We're creating and leaving a record for whomever would like the information, now or in the future, based upon our experiences and what we learn.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Omg yessss!!! My kitchen looks like a war zone afterwards



If I accidentally invite the wrong person over, or if someone overstays their welcome, I'm going to make some shea butter. 

I'll make sure I pull the whisk out of the mixture, and skim the the surface for an extra 4.3 seconds, when it's going at high speed, to give the person an even, thick splattering right across their chest.  Naw, no I won't.


----------



## Garner

Thanks Chicoro!  I have learned a lot from reading this thread.  I have mixed shea butter and use Blensblend hair butter after each wash, however for some reason I neglected using butter during the refreshing sessions.   That plus other issues led to damage and a subsequent cut and now I'm starting fresh.  I blended a combination of shea, mango, avocado butter, coconut oil and extra virgin olive oil.  I previously blended this 2 wks ago, however it was too stiff and needed more oils.   Looks more creamy now.  IDK, but you feel a since of accomplishment when you are able to make your own butter.


----------



## Chicoro

Garner said:


> Thanks Chicoro!  I have learned a lot from reading this thread.  I have mixed shea butter and use Blensblend hair butter after each wash, however for some reason I neglected using butter during the refreshing sessions.   That plus other issues led to damage and a subsequent cut and now I'm starting fresh.  I blended a combination of shea, mango, avocado butter, coconut oil and extra virgin olive oil.  I previously blended this 2 wks ago, however it was too stiff and needed more oils.   Looks more creamy now.  IDK, *but you feel a since of accomplishment when you are able to make your own butter.*



 Congratulations!


----------



## Garner

Thanks!!!  I also agree, those using shea butter on a regular basis experience awesome lengths.   It seems to provide the strands protection.


----------



## grownwomanaz

My hair is so moisturized and shiny using the shea butter mix, already.  I think I will try mango butter for the next mix, instead of cocoa butter, to see what that does for my hair.


----------



## caribeandiva

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I feel like my hair journey officially started when I added shea butter. It seems like it was the final thing I needed to take my hair care to another level.


Same here!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ElevatedEnergy
......................

That's All


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I've been noticing "Da Slide" How easily Sheds are Released!  No more fighting to detangle to remove "Sheds"

It's like Da' Butta' slides them right on out.

This alone definitely gets x2 Thumbs Up from me!


----------



## LivingInPeace

I picked up some oils that I ordered from Bulk Apothecary y’all. I mean, from their warehouse. It smells like heaven in there! I bought:
*Amber (all natural) Fragrance Oil* 
*Black Fig and Honey Fragrance Oil* 
*Cassia Essential Oil* 
*Chocolate Sugar Cookies Fragrance Oil* 
*Jasmine Fragrance Oil* 
*Peppermint Essential Oil* 
*Rosemary (Certified Organic) Essential Oil* 
*Sandalwood Vanilla Fragrance Oil* 
I can’t wait to make my next batch of whipped shea butter!
And I took a nap today and had a dream that I was moisturizing my hair and discovered it was waist length! I didn’t want to wake up.


----------



## caribeandiva

LivingInPeace said:


> And I took a nap today and had a dream that I was moisturizing my hair and discovered it was waist length! I didn’t want to wake up.


I understand completely . But this is LHCF and long hair dreams do come true...


----------



## spacetygrss

My Shea nut oil came today. I’ve got to figure out how to incorporate its goodness into something yummy for my hair.


----------



## Jade Feria

Last week I sealed with SSI Seyani Whipped Ghanaian Shea Butter before putting my hair in cornrows & under my wig for the next week. I noticed that my hair was shinier than usual in the cornrows. I was like, "whaaat?" My hair is not usually that shiny. When I took the braids out yesterday, my hair was STILL so soft and moisturized. It was so easy to take them down - there was so much less tangling than I would have expected for a week in braids. Yesterday after DC'ing, I used Naturelle Grow's Honey & Hibiscus leave-in and sealed with the Seyani Butter again. I like the butter, but I think I would prefer a creamier whipped texture. Theirs definitely has a lot of air in the mix - I remember when I first got it in the mail, and I thought they sent me an empty container, until I opened it and saw that it was indeed quite full! I'll keep that in mind when I get around to making my shea mix.


----------



## kupenda

My butter is here! I’m scheduled to wash today so I’ll be sure to try my shea butter too


----------



## GGsKin

So every/everyother night I've been dampening my hair and smoothing on my shea butter mix. I took my hair down tonight to pre-treat and it felt good and soft. It was also easier to detangle my gelled canerows. I look forward to trialling more shea butter this wash day.


----------



## NCHairDiva

So I did the Chebe today. And I don't know how I feel about it...
What I did:

I sprayed a section of my hair slghtly with CP tea
Added Kara are Creme Brulee to the entire section. Pulling the length of my strands 
I added the Chebe mixture to the hair from the ends upward to the roots. (The hair was very easily entangled. Ahead hair came right out. No single strand knots at all)
Once slightly entangled added whipped Shea butter. (When I say it was a look smooth! And entangled. Then my curls popped in a way they have never popped before. 
Now, what I hated was the grainy fall from the Chebe and the very earthy weird smell.
My hair is extremely elongated.  I braided each section back up and it felt strong and smooth. The braid looks stretched and long. It feels good too... 
I think I like it but I guess I will know once I take my hair down in a week.
I'm excited.  The whipped Shea is magical and the Chebe might have boosted it a bit...


----------



## Chicoro

LivingInPeace said:


> I picked up some oils that I ordered from Bulk Apothecary y’all. I mean, from their warehouse. It smells like heaven in there! I bought:
> Amber (all natural) Fragrance Oil
> Black Fig and Honey Fragrance Oil
> Cassia Essential Oil
> Chocolate Sugar Cookies Fragrance Oil
> Jasmine Fragrance Oil
> Peppermint Essential Oil
> Rosemary (Certified Organic) Essential Oil
> Sandalwood Vanilla Fragrance Oil
> *
> I can’t wait to make my next batch of whipped shea butter!
> And I took a nap today and had a dream that I was moisturizing my hair and discovered it was waist length! I didn’t want to wake up*.






_*"And I took a nap today and had a dream that I was moisturizing my hair and discovered it was waist length! I didn’t want to wake up*."_

I wouldn't be crying over that.


That's something to celebrate and rejoice about. If you are dreaming about that, AND you remember it *vividly,*  it means your subconscious has

gotten the message and has let you know it!


Your subconscious works for YOU. It will do everything in its power to broadcast and communicate to you the right direction in which to go, and the right decisions to make, in order for you to get that waist length hair.

Basically, your inner guiding compass, your radar,  has been turned *ON!* Your job is to pay attention to the subtle messages and direction you will be getting in order for you to reach your goal. You've received a formal receipt that the transaction is done. If that is not a blessing, I don't know what is. You are lucky, girl!


----------



## Chicoro

In January 2017, the 'aha' happened and I finally understood the keys to grow tailbone length hair.

After that, I also dreamed I had this massive amount of hair. Mine was hanging at my thigh and when I unfurled it, the hair fell to the floor! Then I woke up and I remembered the dream vividly as well. That served as a confirmation for me that my hair is going to reach my length goal. I'm not looking to be dragging the floor with my hair, but tailbone does touch one's thigh when sitting.

I believe my dream served as a confirmation to me that I was on track.

I try to write down any dreams that I remember as soon as I wake up, in a special notebook and put the date. I have a hand -written, hurriedly scrawled note on that one and didn't put the date! It was prior to April 26th, 2017 as that's the date of my next entry. So, that's about right and close to when I was deeply into trying to understand and noticing what all my favorite tailbone beauties were doing.

I saw consistency in all their routines and that's when I came upon the post of that @ThatJerseyGirl  about shea butter. Here's the link where I detail out the tailbone length process:

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ir-in-protective-styles.808475/#post-23495089

As an aside, when I came across the information of @ThatJerseyGirl for shea butter, it had been written at least 2 years prior. But when I got my goal firmly ensconced in my mind, and committed to it, her information [suddenly] popped up in my purview. 

Since I was already sensitive and conditioned to what I wanted to happen and to come to pass for my hair, my subconscious helped me to [finally] 'notice' her post. Funny how that works, huh!


----------



## Chicoro

Let me go ahead and place the post here. After all, shea butter was an integral part of the post and pertains to this thread, right?

[Originally posted January 5th, 2017]* exactly *367 days before today!
Post #7 from the thread entitled, 
*"How To Care For Tbl Real Hair In Protective Styles"*
https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ir-in-protective-styles.808475/#post-23495089



My observations pertain to hair that is squarely in the 4 range, or hair that looks like mine (3 range) and "acts" and grows like it is type 4 hair. I dislike hair typing but it helps to cut to the chase to get everyone one the same page quickly during a discussion.

My observations for many tail bone length women with afro-textured hair:

*Hair is rarely washed more than 1x per week*
*Hair is washed in braids or twists or sections*(one on one attention is given to either each section and/or each braid in that section). This one may seem obvious and well known. But the difference is that these women don't take all braids/twists out at once and combine the hair on a regular basis. Either they undo the hair and leave it in its own section, or they wash, condition and leave all hair in braids/twists. To detangle and comb out, they do one braid at a time, leaving the rest braided or twisted or sectioned but tend to not combine all the hair together.
*Note:* I overlooked this. I have always washed and conditioned my hair in braids. But after I detangled a section, I would combine it with the other sections. Hence, I would always need to use a comb to detangle it and get it back into sections. With these ladies, fingers are used more than the comb.
Also, I realized that I have been damaging my hair NOT at the detangling stage, but before, during my braiding and unbraiding. I pull and snatch my hair apart and the force or tension maximized at the ends of my hair causing tangling and breakage. I have been damaging my hair _*before I even began*_ the detangling process.
For the first time EVER in my hair care process, I did not need to use a comb because I washed, oiled and conditioned my hair in braids. I carefully and gently undid a braid, while leaving the rest braided. I put in my leave in and gently re-braided that one braid. Surprisingly, the unbraiding/leave-in/braiding took a long time even without detangling with a wide, toothed comb.

*Hair is sectioned / done in sections-See detail above, point #1. *
*Hair is stretched before it is styled* (bantu knot, banded, heat stretched). Some women let there hair dry in
braids or twists
bantu knots
banded hair
put on rollers
Some women lightly blow dry

*Hair is kept stretched after it is styled *(These ladies tend to gather their twists and pin around their heads or combine the twists creating some kind of stretching on the hair.)
*Shea butter is often used* (protects hair and organic tissue like hair and skin from the break down of proteins on the exposed surface by the environment, specifically protects against the sun.) It may not be used throughout the entire journey, but during significant time frames or points in the journey (transitioning only, washing, sealant, etc)
*Extremely low maintenance styles* (For me, low maintenance styles are not necessarily protective styles! I define low maintenance styles as those where the hair is manipulated as little as possible.)
Some braid or twist hair until it dries and leave it for three days to a week, then undo the hair to wear braid outs or twist outs until the next wash day.
Some leave the twists or braids in until the next wash day.
Some do up do's

*Specific daily hair end regimen (or frequent as in 2 or more times per week, ends given special attention)*
Even if the entire braid or twist is redone , they tend to have a specific regimen for the ends
Ends are wetted or spritzed with water, an oil is added (Water + oil) (Usually castor oil or shea butter).

*Protective Styles *(For "me" , protective style is determined by what you are doing with the ends of the hair. If the ends are not up and out of the air, I do not consider the style protective.)
Ends are twisted up, covered, tucked and/or kept from the air like Wanakee Pugh taught years ago
Hair ends or the entire head is kept covered or protected during the day and/or at night
Head scarves for night
Tucking or hiding hair during the day or night


*Trimming*
Trimming done on a fairly regular basis
Trims tend to be done in braided or twisted styles (Unevenness not an issue as most of these women rarely or ever wear heat straightened hair styles)

*Time * (2 to 8 year journeys. The average seems to be 5 years.)
That's all! It's enough, I know!

Edit: Forgot some form of protein is used whether be in a commercial product, treatment or DIY. Frequency depends on the head of hair.


----------



## Chicoro

grownwomanaz said:


> *My hair is so moisturized and shiny using the shea butter mix, *already.  I think I will try mango butter for the next mix, instead of cocoa butter, to see what that does for my hair.



Yeah! It really is an amazing ingredient, isn't it. It's like both you and your hair can breath a sigh of relief when you discover how moist and manageable it makes your hair.


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> I've been noticing "Da Slide" How easily Sheds are Released!  No more fighting to detangle to remove "Sheds"
> 
> It's like Da' Butta' slides them right on out.
> 
> This alone definitely gets x2 Thumbs Up from me!



This was what got me. Shea Butta gone get all my money and all my lovin'! Me and my hair have been looking to be done right for a long time. And shea butter did not disappoint!


_*"Da Slide of Da' Butta"
*_
coined by @IDareT'sHair​


----------



## Chicoro

Caution!

BEWARE of:


_*"Da Slide of Da' Butta"*_






It's a trap! Once you get hooked, you may not ever go back!​


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> I understand completely . But this is LHCF and *long hair dreams do come true*...



Literally and figuratively!


----------



## Chicoro

Jade Feria said:


> Last week I sealed with SSI Seyani Whipped Ghanaian Shea Butter before putting my hair in cornrows & under my wig for the next week. I noticed that my hair was shinier than usual in the cornrows. I was like, "whaaat?" *My hair is not usually that shiny. When I took the braids out yesterday, my hair was STILL so soft and moisturized. It was so easy to take them down - there was so much less tangling than I would have expected for a week in braids. *Yesterday after DC'ing, I used Naturelle Grow's Honey & Hibiscus leave-in and sealed with the Seyani Butter again. I like the butter, but I think I would prefer a creamier whipped texture. Theirs definitely has a lot of air in the mix - I remember when I first got it in the mail, and I thought they sent me an empty container, until I opened it and saw that it was indeed quite full! I'll keep that in mind when I get around to making my shea mix.



*"My hair is not usually that shiny. When I took the braids out yesterday, my hair was STILL so soft and moisturized. It was so easy to take them down - there was so much less tangling than I would have expected for a week in braids."
*
I think this is a huge component of the reason people who use shea butter retain a tremendous amount of length. It really minimizes tangling. How it does it, _let me count the ways_!

You know you sprung when you start to write poetic sounding posts about an ingredient.


----------



## Chicoro

AbsyBlvd said:


> So every/everyother night I've been dampening my hair and smoothing on my shea butter mix. *I took my hair down tonight to pre-treat and it felt good and soft. It was also easier to detangle my gelled canerows.* I look forward to trialling more shea butter this wash day.



Usually, when I get to a pre-treatment time, my hair is thirsty and dry. But with shea butter, it seems to carry the hair from wash to wash in a moisturized, soft state.


----------



## Chicoro

NCHairDiva said:


> So I did the Chebe today. And I don't know how I feel about it...
> What I did:
> 
> I sprayed a section of my hair slghtly with CP tea
> Added Kara are Creme Brulee to the entire section. Pulling the length of my strands
> I added the Chebe mixture to the hair from the ends upward to the roots. (The hair was very easily entangled. Ahead hair came right out. No single strand knots at all)
> Once slightly entangled added whipped Shea butter. (When I say it was a look smooth! And entangled. T*hen my curls popped in a way they have never popped before. *
> Now, what I hated was the grainy fall from the Chebe and the very earthy weird smell.
> *My hair is extremely elongated.  I braided each section back up and it felt strong and smooth. The braid looks stretched and long. It feels good too... *
> I think I like it but I guess I will know once I take my hair down in a week.
> I'm excited.  The whipped Shea is magical and the Chebe might have boosted it a bit...





_"My hair is extremely elongated. I braided each section back up and it felt strong and smooth. The braid looks stretched and long. It feels good too... 
I think I like it but I guess I will know once I take my hair down in a week.
I'm excited. *The whipped Shea is magical and the Chebe might have boosted it a bit..."*_


Scurl + Shea Butter + Chebe = Abracadabra Magic!
(but with *far more attractive *results)


----------



## Chicoro

By the way, I've been following the process I outlined for obtaining tail bone length hair  and my hair is responding to it beautifully. As I've stated before, my hair is the longest it has ever been. Yeah, shea butter!


----------



## Chicoro

*Some shea butter benefits we have encountered thus far:*

Lubricates hair so shedded hair slides easily out.
Lubricates hair so that tangles are easily loosened.
Lubricates the ends of hair so that old braids can be undone with less stress and breakage.
Waxes in butter 'clump' the hair strands together to keep the hair from unraveling.
Hair is kept soft and moisturized from wash day to wash day
Hair  has more of a shine than usual when shea butter is applied.


----------



## Chicoro

Shea Butter and Chebe
go together like
Peanut Butter and jelly!

Thanks for telling us @NCHairDiva !​


----------



## Chicoro

If I mix down my shea butter with ayuverdic powders, I think I may reserve that batch to place in my home-made conditioner. I have a small jar of shea butter I mixed awhile back. I may go back and doctor it up with some of the powders suggested by you ladies.


----------



## Chicoro

*Shea Butter Processes that are working well for us, thus far:*


Whipping the butter with a wired, electrical whisk produces fluffy shea butter when mixed with oil.
Blending the butter in a blender tends to produce a more creamy mix.
If your mix is 'heavy' and hard, you may want to try to add more oil and whip or blend it again.
Re-melting the shea butter buy placing it over gentle heat, may help to eradicate graininess from your mix.
Put it in the fridge to harden for 40 minutes to 4 hours.
Whip it or blend it again.
The graininess should disappear.

Adding natural preservatives is suggested if you plan to use your butter in the shower where some water may get into it. 
Melted shea butter and oil absorb ayuverdic powders well. There is no grainy texture and the color tends to be a gorgeous, golden goodness.
Ayuverdic powder infused shea butter may be nourishing for fragile crown, hairline and nape scalp areas.
Consider adding a dollop or two of your shea butter to your leave in conditioner or your deep conditioner for a moisturizing boost to your deep condition session.


----------



## Chicoro

Two Points of Clarification:


*I do not believe shea butter makes hair grow faster. *It impacts retention.
All the long haired naturals I followed *used natural, 100% shea butter* that they then mixed with other oils and butters.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Last year I learned I was applying too much product. In anticipation of my first 2018 wash day, I have been thinking about several products and combinations and having a hard time making a final decision.

I just can't shake how incredible Hairveda's Red Tea Heavy Cream rendered my hair. 

*Ingredients: Water Aqua, African Red Bush (Rooibos Tea), Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alcohol, Argania Spinosa (Argan) Nut Oil, Orbignya Oleifera (Babassu) Seed Oil, Vegetable Glycerin, Ricinus Communis (Castor) Oil, Olive Fruit Oil, Emulsifying wax (Ceteareth 20), Hydrogenated Soybean Oil, Pomegranate Extract, Capsicum annum (Paprika) powder, Candelilla Wax, Parfume (Fragrance),  Phenoxyethanol, Caprylyl Glycol, Sorbic Acid.*

I was plannng on applying it (just can't imagine not!) under what I'm using as "Scurl," but then I realized that I can try the Hairveda Red Tea Heavy Cream as my "Scurl": It has glycerin! Yay!

So now I'm left debating on whether to now include the CP tea, which my hair loves. Excluding it would render wash day styling simpler and quicker. I think, however, that I'm going to microfiber towel dry my hair and use the CP tea as my "liquid" instead of shower water that has remained.  This introduces henna into my regimen and eliminates the issue of dealing with hair that is drying out on me by the time I get to the final twists.

So that yields:

CurlyProverbz Hair Tea,
a light amount of Hairveda Red Tea Heavy Cream (as my Scurl),
Jakeala Shea Amla Parfait (whipped, scented yummily, and full of ayurvedic ingredients), and
Black Castor and Flaxseed Oil Eco Style gel for twisting.
I will apply each product to my whole length.  Yes! I like it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Fenugreek Oil came and I'm waiting on my Fenugreek Powder to arrive and I'll make a 4oz combo using these two w/Unrefined SB.

Will also do several 4oz SB blends of:
Brahmi Oil & Bramhi Powder
Amla Oil & Amla Powder
Bhringraj Oil, Black Seed Oil etc... *with some sort of powder*

Ya'll get the drill.  Will be making up a few 4oz Ayurvedic mixtures as well.


----------



## NCHairDiva

Chicoro said:


> Shea Butter and Chebe
> go together like
> Peanut Butter and jelly!
> 
> Thanks for telling us @NCHairDiva !​


My hair feels almost wet today with the moisture I have. And still elongated! I'm in love.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> _"My hair is extremely elongated. I braided each section back up and it felt strong and smooth. The braid looks stretched and long. It feels good too...
> I think I like it but I guess I will know once I take my hair down in a week.
> I'm excited. *The whipped Shea is magical and the Chebe might have boosted it a bit..."*_
> 
> 
> Scurl + Shea Butter + Chebe = Abracadabra Magic!
> (but with *far more attractive *results)



I keep looking at this GIF and giggling. Like they are casting a shea spell!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Fenugreek Oil came and I'm waiting on my Fenugreek Powder to arrive and I'll make a 4oz combo using these two w/Unrefined SB.
> 
> Will also do several 4oz SB blends of:
> Brahmi Oil & Bramhi Powder
> Amla Oil & Amla Powder
> Bhringraj Oil, Black Seed Oil etc... *with some sort of powder*
> 
> Ya'll get the drill.  Will be making up a few 4oz Ayurvedic mixtures as well.



I don't think I've ever seen a fenugreek oil...sounds yummy.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> Two Points of Clarification:
> 
> 
> *I do not believe shea butter makes hair grow faster. *It impacts retention.
> *All the long haired naturals I followed used natural, 100% shea butter that they then mixed with other oils and butters.  *



I have used products in the past with shea butter in them...I've used Shea Moisture, Camille Rose, Silk Dreams just to name a few....but I didn't feel that shea magic or shea slide until I used an actual blend of shea butter and oils that I mixed. Also there is only so much shea butter a company can use when formulating conditioners and products...especially ones that also contain water. Really not much at all. So if one wants that maximum shea magic, it's probably a good idea to mix it themselves. I mean if @IDareT'sHair can get her mix on....and we all know she ain't about that mixtress life  then by golly there's hope for everyone!!!


----------



## Loving

I must say it's been a while since I've seen a hair thread popping like this. Hats off to @Chicoro and all the other contributors!


----------



## GGsKin

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I have used products in the past with shea butter in them...I've used Shea Moisture, Camille Rose, Silk Dreams just to name a few....but I didn't feel that shea magic or shea slide until I used an actual blend of shea butter and oils that I mixed. Also there is only so much shea butter a company can use when formulating conditioners and products...especially ones that also contain water. Really not much at all. *So if one wants that maximum shea magic, it's probably a good idea to mix it themselves. I mean if @IDareT'sHair can get her mix on....and we all know she ain't about that mixtress life  then by golly there's hope for everyone!!!*


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Loving said:


> I must say it's been a while since I've seen a hair thread popping like this. Hats off to @Chicoro and all the other contributors!



@Chicoro is hosting the heyal out of this thread. Hands down the best hostess with mostest.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> As an aside, when I came across the information of @ThatJerseyGirl for shea butter, it had been written at least 2 years prior. But when I got my goal firmly ensconced in my mind, and committed to it, her information [suddenly] popped up in my purview.


When the student is ready the teacher appears.


----------



## caribeandiva

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a fenugreek oil...sounds yummy.


Curlyproverbz’s diy hair oil is basically a fenugreek oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ElevatedEnergy
It's Hemani Brand Fenugreek Oil.  It is 2oz?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

At some point, I will also be making 4oz batches each of:
UnrefSB with:
Hemp Seed Oil
Pumpkin Seed Oil
Rice Brand Oil


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

caribeandiva said:


> Curlyproverbz’s diy hair oil is basically a fenugreek oil.



I put fenugreek seeds in every oil I steep. (You  an see them at the bottom)


I've just never came across a company selling a fenugreek oil. I guess I don't get around much. LOL


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

IDareT'sHair said:


> At some point, I will also be making 4oz batches each of:
> UnrefSB with:
> Hemp Seed Oil
> Pumpkin Seed Oil
> Rice Brand Oil



You showing out!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ElevatedEnergy


Just coming up with ideas for future Blends.

I made it once ( all together) also adding EVOO and Fractionated CO, but would like to make a batch of each w/o mixing them together for research purposes to see how each perform?


----------



## Saravana

I got tired of wearing my hair in tight buns. THey age me,, and besides, I like my buns fluffy and poofy  but could not manage that with pasty shea butter hair without excessive manipulation,  So I sat down and put my hair in individual braids with extensions.   My hair is now heavily shea buttered and protected within the braids. And I don't have to worry about rain, snow, wind and sleet. I am a happy camper because it is a very easy style for me to maintain as I can redo individual braids as I see fit.

This will be my protective shea butter growth and retention hairstyle for 2018.  Should take me back to BSL and hopefully beyond.


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I have used products in the past with shea butter in them...I've used Shea Moisture, Camille Rose, Silk Dreams just to name a few....*but I didn't feel that shea magic or shea slide until I used an actual blend of shea butter and oils that I mixed. *Also there is only so much shea butter a company can use when formulating conditioners and products...especially ones that also contain water. Really not much at all. *So if one wants that maximum shea magic, it's probably a good idea to mix it themselves. *I mean if @IDareT'sHair can get her mix on....and we all know she ain't about that mixtress life  then by golly there's hope for everyone!!!



Thank you for stating this so explicitly and clearly. These two statements are really key.  It's got to be real shea butter where the majority of your mix is shea butter. That's not a rule, it's just what I've to be effective. Mass, produced, commercial products just don't have this like you stated. Hand crafted, cottage industry products like those on Etsy or from small, black-owned companies may have it, too.

But I say, "Why risk missing the maximum magic?"  Getting shea butter and buying an electric whisk will be cheaper in the long run and the magic is assured.


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @Chicoro is hosting the heyal out of this thread. Hands down the best hostess with mostest.



 Why, thank you. I'll take that!


----------



## Chicoro

Saravana said:


> I got tired of wearing my hair in tight buns. THey age me,, and besides, I like my buns fluffy and poofy  but could not manage that with pasty shea butter hair without excessive manipulation,  So I sat down and put my hair in individual braids with extensions.   *My hair is now heavily shea buttered and protected within the braids. And I don't have to worry about rain, snow, wind and sleet. *I am a happy camper because it is a very easy style for me to maintain as I can redo individual braids as I see fit.
> 
> This will be my protective shea butter growth and retention hairstyle for 2018.  Should take me back to BSL and hopefully beyond.



You are ready for ANYTHING! You are not playing, are you! Go @Saravana !


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

@ElevatedEnergy   that oil mix that you are infusing looks delicious!!  what kind of herbs are you using?  I remember there is a store in DC on Georgia Avenue, right down the street from Howard U before you get to the McDonalds, and there is an herb store.  Any herb you want, they have it.  The place is so aromatic that you can smell it before you walk in.  That place has been there for yeaaaarrrsss!!  I use to frequent the store when I was making my herb oil back in the day.


----------



## Chicoro

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> @ElevatedEnergy   that oil mix that you are infusing looks delicious!!  what kind of herbs are you using?  I remember there is a store in DC on Georgia Avenue, right down the street from Howard U before you get to the McDonalds, and there is an herb store.  Any herb you want, they have it.  The place is so aromatic that you can smell it before you walk in.  That place has been there for yeaaaarrrsss!!  I use to frequent the store when I was making my herb oil back in the day.



It looks like rosemary. I'm excited to see what she says!


----------



## keranikki

IDareT'sHair said:


> I've been noticing "Da Slide" How easily Sheds are Released!  No more fighting to detangle to remove "Sheds"
> 
> It's like Da' Butta' slides them right on out.
> 
> This alone definitely gets x2 Thumbs Up from me!



Agreed!  Shed hair slides right out of my braids when I M&S with my shea butter mix.  I have noticed slightly less shed hair when I finger detangle during wash day.  I believe it will get better over time.


----------



## keranikki

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> @ElevatedEnergy   that oil mix that you are infusing looks delicious!!  what kind of herbs are you using?  I remember there is a store in DC on Georgia Avenue, right down the street from Howard U before you get to the McDonalds, and there is an herb store.  Any herb you want, they have it.  The place is so aromatic that you can smell it before you walk in.  That place has been there for yeaaaarrrsss!!  I use to frequent the store when I was making my herb oil back in the day.



I used to frequent that place too during my years at Howard, but mainly for cooking herbs!  I'm happy it's still there!


----------



## caribeandiva

I made my version of the Curlyproverbz Ayurvedic hair growth oil last night. It really helps to have a sister who’s as hair obsessed as you . We split the cost of the ingredients which made it much cheaper. I made 2 jars: one for her and one for me. I actually broke one of the 2 pretty jars  that I bought just for the occasion (full of fenugreek growth oil  ), salvaged as much as I could by adding it to the other jar, and ended up using a spaghetti sauce jar I had on hand and remaking that batch. Oh well it still works. I’m excited to start using it and have it boost my growth rate. That’s as far as I’ll go Ayurveda wise for now. I’m not gonna add any powders or other Ayurvedic oils to my Shea Butter mix. I don’t wanna overwhelm myself.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

keranikki said:


> I used to frequent that place too during my years at Howard, but mainly for cooking herbs!  I'm happy it's still there!



Thank you, Keranikki!!  You've just made my day.  I haven't been on that side of DC in a minute.  All of that new construction going on, I don't have the patience for driving there.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> @ElevatedEnergy   that oil mix that you are infusing looks delicious!!  what kind of herbs are you using?  I remember there is a store in DC on Georgia Avenue, right down the street from Howard U before you get to the McDonalds, and there is an herb store.  Any herb you want, they have it.  The place is so aromatic that you can smell it before you walk in.  That place has been there for yeaaaarrrsss!!  I use to frequent the store when I was making my herb oil back in the day.





Chicoro said:


> It looks like rosemary. I'm excited to see what she says!



Lawd I have so many herbs, I can't remember what all I put in there. LOL



I'm going through a bit of postpartum shedding which has caused my edges to abandon me, so I've been using lots of herbs targeted for growth and cell renewal. I know for sure that batch had fenugreek seeds, rosemary, rosehips, nettle, horsetail and Burdock root. It's working though. The day after my first time using it, I saw little sprouts of hair coming in.


----------



## BellaRose

I used to use she butter earlier in my hair journey but i stopped as it was irritating my hands. I had mixed the Naptural 85 shea mix but now it does not affect me anymore. 
Question: has anyone used it with crochet braids? i have crochet braids in and i used the shea to oil/grease my scalp. This is the first time i have used crochet braids and my scalp is itching. So i'm using it to see if it will help with it.


----------



## jennex

NCHairDiva said:


> So I did the Chebe today. And I don't know how I feel about it...
> What I did:
> 
> I sprayed a section of my hair slghtly with CP tea
> Added Kara are Creme Brulee to the entire section. Pulling the length of my strands
> I added the Chebe mixture to the hair from the ends upward to the roots. (The hair was very easily entangled. Ahead hair came right out. No single strand knots at all)
> Once slightly entangled added whipped Shea butter. (When I say it was a look smooth! And entangled. Then my curls popped in a way they have never popped before.
> Now, what I hated was the grainy fall from the Chebe and the very earthy weird smell.
> My hair is extremely elongated.  I braided each section back up and it felt strong and smooth. The braid looks stretched and long. It feels good too...
> I think I like it but I guess I will know once I take my hair down in a week.
> I'm excited.  The whipped Shea is magical and the Chebe might have boosted it a bit...


Did the chebe soften your hair? I'm not clear on how you mixed it in. Did you add it to your hair straight from the jar?  When you say "grainy fall" do you mean that it was flaking off your hair?


----------



## caribeandiva

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Lawd I have so many herbs, I can't remember what all I put in there. LOL
> 
> View attachment 421097
> 
> I'm going through a bit of postpartum shedding which has caused my edges to abandon me, so I've been using lots of herbs targeted for growth and cell renewal. I know for sure that batch had fenugreek seeds, rosemary, rosehips, nettle, horsetail and Burdock root. It's working though. The day after my first time using it, I saw little sprouts of hair coming in.


Well damn girl. Your house looking like a pharmacy!  That’s awesome!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> * Any herb you want, they have it.  The place is so aromatic that you can smell it before you walk in.  That place has been there for yeaaaarrrsss!!  I use to frequent the store when I was making my herb oil back in the day.*


@ThatJerseyGirl
Ummm...makin' it or smokin' it?......


----------



## caribeandiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl
> Ummm...makin' it or smokin' it?......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

keranikki said:


> *I used to frequent that place too during my years at Howard, but mainly for cooking herbs!*


@keranikki
Hmm Mmmm....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

caribeandiva said:


> *Well damn girl. Your house looking like a pharmacy!  *


@caribeandiva 
This made me Cackle!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pulled Out:
Cream & Coco's Infused Whipped Shea Butter aka Cotton Candy Clouds (from last BF Christmas Scents) 

- I have one in: Sweet Potato and one in Sugar Plum Fairy....

_Ingredients: "Organic Whipped Shea Butter, Organic Rice Bran and Soy Oils, Perfume Whipped into a delicious light texture"

Description: Perfect for dry hair and helps seal ends and protect them from breakage_


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

caribeandiva said:


> Well damn girl. Your house looking like a pharmacy!  That’s awesome!



That's exactly what it is! I don't take medicine, don't smoke, don't drink. You got a headache? I got a herb for that. Back hurts? Got a herb for that. Wanna get tipsy....  Herbs can do anything all this manmade stuff can do....just 1000% better because you are getting it in its raw form.


----------



## keranikki

IDareT'sHair said:


> @keranikki
> Hmm Mmmm....


 
Yooooo....why are you trying to play me, son
But for real...that was the spot though...I have no other comments...


----------



## caribeandiva

ElevatedEnergy said:


> That's exactly what it is! I don't take medicine, don't smoke, don't drink. You got a headache? I got a herb for that. Back hurts? Got a herb for that. Wanna get tipsy....  Herbs can do anything all this manmade stuff can do....just 1000% better because you are getting it in its raw form.


My mom is the same way. She grows a garden in her backyard and is known as the herbal medicine lady among the Haitians here. She grew up in the Haitian countryside and really knows her stuff. She doesn’t take medicines either and hates when I do. Goodness forbid I get sick, the woman springs into action!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

keranikki said:


> *Yooooo....why are you trying to play me, son
> But for real...that was the spot though...I have no other comments...*


@keranikki


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl
> Ummm...makin' it or smokin' it?......



makin it lolololol!!!!!! Chiiiiilllleeee.....

i remember a while back, i tried to smoke some loud and chile, lemme tell u.....

i was on da balcony tryna get my life back cuz babeee.....i was lookin up at the stars in heaven, with that one tear that ran real slow from my left eye all the way down my cheek and into my bossom cuz i was  tryna call Abraham, Moses, David, Ruth, JESUS and all his disciples n nem ...chile, SOMEBODY up der that would listen cuz i PROMISED them dat i would neva touch dat stuff again.  I only had like two puffs....my dumb as.. was like call 911...i think my wig on fire.  Something was on fire cuz chile i was hot as hell...i ain't know what da hell was goin on....slept it off and when i woke up...all i wanted was water.  I swear i almost slam dunked my head in da toilet cuz i was so damn thirsty.   Neva again.  Ever. 

my friends thought it was funny.....chile....nope.


----------



## caribeandiva

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> makin it lolololol!!!!!! Chiiiiilllleeee.....
> 
> i remember a while back, i tried to smoke some loud and chile, lemme tell u.....
> 
> i was on da balcony tryna get my life back cuz babeee.....i was lookin up at the stars in heaven, with that one tear that ran real slow from my left eye all the way down my cheek and into my bossom cuz i was  tryna call Abraham, Moses, David, Ruth, JESUS and all his disciples n nem ...chile, SOMEBODY up der that would listen cuz i PROMISED them dat i would neva touch dat stuff again.  I only had like two puffs....my dumb as.. was like call 911...i think my wig on fire.  Something was on fire cuz chile i was hot as hell...i ain't know what da hell was goin on....slept it off and when i woke up...all i wanted was water.  I swear i almost slam dunked my head in da toilet cuz i was so damn thirsty.   Neva again.  Ever.
> 
> my friends thought it was funny.....chile....nope.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> *i remember a while back, i tried to smoke some loud and chile, lemme tell u.....*
> *
> Neva again.  Ever. chile....nope.*


@ThatJerseyGirl
....Say No More.

I completely understand.

_Now Back to Regular Scheduled Programming_


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl
> ....Say No More.
> 
> I completely understand.
> 
> _Now Back to Regular Scheduled Programming_



what? i shared too much?  oh.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Um..Okay..So..*cough*....

My Fenugreek Powder arrived today and my MSM Powder came yesterday.  

I know I'll make an SB mixture with the Fenugreek Oil & Powder.  

Not sure how Imma use the MSM Powder yet?  I thought about using some today in my DC'er, but decided not to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> *what? i shared too much?  oh.....*


@ThatJerseyGirl
#flashbacks....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

One of my 'Scents' from Bulk-A is: "Monkey Farts" Lawd WHO names a scent - "Monkey Farts"?

I don't know if any of you OG's remember Jasmine's Bath & Beauty? 

She use to have the scent "Monkey Farts" which is a very Tropical Scent of: Banana, Pineapple and Coconutty-Mango.

I bought that in rememberance of Jasmine's Bath & Beauty - One of my all time Favorite Handmade Natural Vendors.  

She also had a scent  "Hello Sugar" which I also got from Bulk-A as well.


----------



## keranikki

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> makin it lolololol!!!!!! Chiiiiilllleeee.....
> 
> i remember a while back, i tried to smoke some loud and chile, lemme tell u.....
> 
> i was on da balcony tryna get my life back cuz babeee.....i was lookin up at the stars in heaven, with that one tear that ran real slow from my left eye all the way down my cheek and into my bossom cuz i was  tryna call Abraham, Moses, David, Ruth, JESUS and all his disciples n nem ...chile, SOMEBODY up der that would listen cuz i PROMISED them dat i would neva touch dat stuff again.  I only had like two puffs....my dumb as.. was like call 911...i think my wig on fire.  Something was on fire cuz chile i was hot as hell...i ain't know what da hell was goin on....slept it off and when i woke up...all i wanted was water.  I swear i almost slam dunked my head in da toilet cuz i was so damn thirsty.   Neva again.  Ever.
> 
> my friends thought it was funny.....chile....nope.



I just cried.


----------



## Jade Feria

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> My mix is:
> 4 ounces shea butter
> 2 ounces mango butter
> 4 ounces oil.
> 
> For my oils, I prefer ceramide rich oils like grape seed, safflower or rice bran oil. So 2 ounces of the oils are usually these. 1 ounce apricot oil and the last ounce rotates between castor oil in the cooler months and coconut oil in the warmer months.
> 
> If I want a creamy mixture, I throw it all in my magic bullet:
> 
> View attachment 418509
> 
> If I want a whipped texture, I use my Bella Immersion Blender's whisk attachment:
> 
> View attachment 418511
> 
> I don't prefer either texture over the other. They both work well in my hair and on my skin. The best tip I received from @Chicoro was to keep the butter at room temperature and to not melt it before working with it. As long as I do this, I get a perfect blend every time.
> 
> 
> Oh and count me in on the challenge.


Oooh I really like the way the creamy mixture looks! More use for the Vitamix! How do the consistencies compare, is one heavier than the other? I also love that you don't melt it. Most of the recipes I see on YT involve melting the shea and I really don't want to do that.


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> Um..Okay..So..*cough*....
> 
> My Fenugreek Powder arrived today and my* MSM Powder* came yesterday.
> 
> I know I'll make an SB mixture with the Fenugreek Oil & Powder.
> 
> Not sure how Imma use the MSM Powder yet?  I thought about using some today in my DC'er, but decided not to.



*Post #524*
I see a lot of people using MSM  in their ayurvedic oil blends and shea blends. In the video that @ThatJerseyGirl posted, which is post #524, the lady in the video adds MSM. You could definitely add it to your special nourishing shea blend. 

@IDareT'sHair ,
Do you have any vitamin C? I think that is important to use with the MSM.


----------



## Chicoro

Jade Feria said:


> Oooh I really like the way the creamy mixture looks! More use for the Vitamix! How do the consistencies compare, is one heavier than the other? I also love that you don't melt it. Most of the recipes I see on *YT involve melting the shea and I really don't want to do that.*



In general, that's what most of us have found, too! The shea butter tends to work better for us when it is not melted. 

The only time I've had to melt mine was when after whipping, it's still grainy. I have a shea butter from Senegal and I have to melt it down every time I use it. Melting is not desirable, but it produces great results when trying to eradicate graininess from your final product.


----------



## Chicoro

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> *what? i shared too much?  oh....*.










Never! Have you had a chance to use that delicious ayurvedic infused shea butter concoction, yet?


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> One of my 'Scents' from Bulk-A is: "Monkey Farts" Lawd WHO names a scent - *"Monkey Farts"*?
> 
> I don't know if any of you OG's remember Jasmine's Bath & Beauty?
> 
> She use to have the scent "Monkey Farts" which is a very Tropical Scent of: Banana, Pineapple and Coconutty-Mango.
> 
> I bought that in rememberance of Jasmine's Bath & Beauty - One of my all time Favorite Handmade Natural Vendors.
> 
> She also had a scent  "Hello Sugar" which I also got from Bulk-A as well.



People outside of the hair care forums think we use 'monkey sweat' on our hair because what we do seems so crazy to them. So, why not complement that with *Monkey Farts*?! After all, most natural sweat is accompanied by an odor, right? Might as well be congruent.







This* won't *be you! Your Monkey Fart hair will be smelling _good_!


----------



## Jade Feria

Chicoro said:


> In general, that's what most of us have found, too! The shea butter tends to work better for us when it is not melted.
> 
> The only time I've had to melt mine was when after whipping, it's still grainy. I have a shea butter from Senegal and I have to melt it down every time I use it. Melting is not desirable, but it produces great results when trying to eradicate graininess from your final product.


I am so appreciative of this thread! I always keep SB and it seems like I'm constantly rediscovering it. All roads lead back to shea butter! I used it all throughout pregnancy and now have ZERO stretch marks. The Mane Choice butter has SB as the #1 ingredient and I always keep that product in stock in my stash, yet didn't really register that it was a SB product. The texture of it used to be grainy, but I still liked it. The newer containers that I now have are sooo smooth. I did a quick moisturize & seal using it before my overnight baggy/GHE.


----------



## Chicoro

Jade Feria said:


> I am so appreciative of this thread! I always keep SB and it seems like I'm constantly rediscovering it. All roads lead back to shea butter! *I used it all throughout pregnancy and now have ZERO stretch marks. *The Mane Choice butter has SB as the #1 ingredient and I always keep that product in stock in my stash, yet didn't really register that it was a SB product. The texture of it used to be grainy, but I still liked it. The newer containers that I now have are sooo smooth. I did a quick moisturize & seal using it before my overnight baggy/GHE.



That is wonderful! You already have an important history of successes with shea butter. Stretch marks and wrinkles seem inevitable. But your experience disproves that! Interesting to learn that the Mane Choice Butter used to be grainy. I have never used any of Courtney's products, but from what I can see from the ingredients, her products seem top notch! Small cottage industry companies like the Mane Choice, can probably afford to have large amounts of shea butter in their products, but it's not a guarantee.  But, for sure it's not likely that a mass produced product will, though.


----------



## Chicoro

*Pleasant* *REMINDER About Coconut Oil:*
Think you can't use it? Think MCT! 
​*

Coconut oil is a very popular oil in many shea mix recipes.* I find that it gives my shea butter mix a gorgeous fluff. But, some people are finding that coconut oil doesn't work for their hair. As it leaves their hair hard, dry, and greasy. Don't worry, you have options.
*
MCT is FRACTIONATED COCONUT OIL!

MCT Oil vs Coconut Oil:





*​
@Sharpened shared that  "MCT (fractionated coconut oil) does not contain lauric acid and, so far, I have had no trouble with it. I had no idea it was drying". @Saludable84 , @lalla  and @Nightingale added some great information.

The MCT discussion starts around *post #661*! (Initiated at post #625 by @Froreal3 's response to an article I posted. )

_“MCTs” are medium-chain triglycerides, a form of saturated fatty acid that has numerous health benefits, ranging from improved cognitive function to better weight management. Coconut oil is one great source of MCTs — roughly 62–65 percent of the fatty acids in coconut oil are MCTs — but recently more concentrated “MCT oils” have also been growing in popularity.
_
https://draxe.com/mct-oil/

There are always options out there!​


----------



## Soaring Eagle

Jade Feria said:


> I am so appreciative of this thread! I always keep SB and it seems like I'm constantly rediscovering it. All roads lead back to shea butter! I used it all throughout pregnancy and now have ZERO stretch marks. The Mane Choice butter has SB as the #1 ingredient and I always keep that product in stock in my stash, yet didn't really register that it was a SB product. The texture of it used to be grainy, but I still liked it. The newer containers that I now have are sooo smooth. I did a quick moisturize & seal using it before my overnight baggy/GHE.


The MC Butter is my favorite! I love that it is dense, but still smooth. I just can’t stand air in my butters; I end up piling on more to get that heavy feeling.


----------



## NCHairDiva

ElevatedEnergy said:


> That's exactly what it is! I don't take medicine, don't smoke, don't drink. You got a headache? I got a herb for that. Back hurts? Got a herb for that. Wanna get tipsy....  Herbs can do anything all this manmade stuff can do....just 1000% better because you are getting it in its raw form.


Hey we'e do you get your herbal information from,  I want to read more into it. I've always been really interested.


----------



## NCHairDiva

jennex said:


> Did the chebe soften your hair? I'm not clear on how you mixed it in. Did you add it to your hair straight from the jar?  When you say "grainy fall" do you mean that it was flaking off your hair?





I bought the Chebe herbs...it's like a powder. You mix it with whatever oil you use. I got into a thick cake batter mixture. I added it after I sprayed my hair with CP tea. I just rubbed it down the length of my hair until it was coated, then went over that with whipped Shea butter. My hair is still extremely moisturized, elongated, it feels like it's wet even though I've been wearing a cotton hair wrap all day. I will say I'm impressed. I will be wearing it pinned up for a week before I take it down and wash it. I want to know what it will feel like then as well as the detangling process...


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Lawd I have so many herbs, I can't remember what all I put in there. LOL
> 
> View attachment 421097
> 
> I'm going through a bit of postpartum shedding which has caused my edges to abandon me, so I've been using lots of herbs targeted for growth and cell renewal. I know for sure that batch had fenugreek seeds, rosemary, rosehips, nettle, horsetail and Burdock root. It's working though. The day after my first time using it, I saw little sprouts of hair coming in.



I see you got some burdock root up there! I like to make a tea with burdock root, dandelion root and red raspberry leaf.


Burdock root is a blood cleanser.
Dandelion root is a diuretic to help remove bloating. Instead of depleting the body of nutrients, it is the only diuretic that adds nutrients to the body.
Red raspberry leaf tonifies and 'tightens' the uterus.
(Sacred Woman, by Queen Afua)


----------



## Chicoro

NCHairDiva said:


> I bought the Chebe herbs...it's like a powder. You mix it with whatever oil you use. I got into a thick cake batter mixture. I added it after I sprayed my hair with CP tea. I just rubbed it down the length of my hair until it was coated, then went over that with whipped Shea butter. My hair is still extremely moisturized, elongated, it feels like it's wet even though I've been wearing a cotton hair wrap all day. I will say I'm impressed. I will be wearing it pinned up for a week before I take it down and wash it. I want to know what it will feel like then as well as the detangling process...



Did you take a length measurement before? I've seen people use Chebe and afterwards, I see that they have retained length and the texture of the hair changes, too. They have more shine, thickness and length! Will you be taking photos of your before and after results?


----------



## Chicoro

I found ANOTHER one, but this time in Amsterdam! *(Shea Conference for the ladies in Europe.)*


----------



## Chicoro

Here's another one in Washington, DC *(Shea Conference tor the ladies in the United States!)*

It says, "Mark your calendars! The Global Shea Butter Alliance Conference in North America. Theme: Next Generation Products.

May 14th, 2018


----------



## Chicoro

And the one that started it all, in Nigeria. *(Shea Conference for the ladies in Africa.)
*
*Registration now open! *​


----------



## Chicoro

It looks the Shea Alliance will be on its own Shea Butter Train in 2018. They've got conferences scheduled on three (3) continents in 2018!


*Shea Alliance Conferences 2018 Schedule Overview:*
​
*March 12th and 13th* - *Abuja, Nigeria* (Theme: Going Further Together) - *2 Day Duration*
*April 16th -* *Amsterdam, Netherlands* (Theme: More Than an Ingredient) - *1 Day Duration*
*May 14th* - *Washington, DC *(Theme: Next Generation Products) - *1 Day Duration*


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

NCHairDiva said:


> Hey we'e do you get your herbal information from,  I want to read more into it. I've always been really interested.



The library mostly. My 3 year old has a class there twice a week and while he's in class, I'll always grab a book on herbs and read up on them. I usually focus on a few at a time. Lately I've been into flowers. Calendula and roses for the last few months.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> I see you got some burdock root up there! I like to make a tea with burdock root, dandelion root and red raspberry leaf.
> 
> 
> Burdock root is a blood cleanser.
> Dandelion root is a diuretic to help remove bloating. Instead of depleting the body of nutrients, it is the only diuretic that adds nutrients to the body.
> *Red* *raspberry leaf tonifies and 'tightens' the uterus.*
> (Sacred Woman, by Queen Afua)



I started drinking this in my last 4 weeks of pregnancy and was able to have a drug free, mostly pain free and quick labor and delivery. It was so quick that I didn't even make it to the hospital.  I ended up delivering at home. From the time I felt pain to the time I delivered was less than a hour. I  credit this to red raspberry leaf tea.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Jade Feria said:


> Oooh I really like the way the creamy mixture looks! More use for the Vitamix! How do the consistencies compare, is one heavier than the other? I also love that you don't melt it. Most of the recipes I see on YT involve melting the shea and I really don't want to do that.



The creamy one is very heavy and is great for the body. I've been making the whipped one more though lately because it's lighter and lasts longer. Plus it glides on my hair and body so well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ElevatedEnergy 
All Your Creations are They all look professionally made.


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I started drinking this in my last 4 weeks of pregnancy and was able to have a drug free, mostly pain free and quick labor and delivery. It was so quick that I didn't even make it to the hospital.  I ended up delivering at home. From the time I felt pain to the time I delivered was less than a hour. I  credit this to red raspberry leaf tea.



Yes, I remember reading about your delivery at home in one of your posts in another thread! 

What was the impetus for you to drink this the last 4 weeks? It tonifies the uterus and makes that muscle stronger so you have more power to push. I'd think it could help some people circumvent having a prolapsed uterus as well, which can happen as a result of multiple pregnancies.

Have you found that your stomach went flatter faster after this pregnancy in comparison to your other pregnancies? I noticed in your braid up picture you posted up thread that your waist already looks snatched and pulled in.


----------



## keranikki

Chicoro said:


> Here's another one in Washington, DC *(Shea Conference tor the ladies in the United States!)*
> 
> It says, "Mark your calendars! The Global Shea Butter Alliance Conference in North America. Theme: Next Generation Products.
> 
> May 14th, 2018



Yes, Yes, Yes!  This is perfect!  Thank you @Chicoro !  I'm going to check out the registration process now!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I mixed:
UnrefSB
Fenugreek Powder
Fenugreek Oil
Brown Sugar & Fig (fragran.ce oil - Bulk-A)

*to make a 4oz blend*


----------



## Chicoro

keranikki said:


> Yes, Yes, Yes!  This is perfect!  Thank you @Chicoro !  I'm going to check out the registration process now!



It may not be up, yet. They just put up the registration process for the first one in Nigeria, this week. If you can't register yet, you may want to put something on your calendar to check back. Basing it on the Nigeria Conference, it looks like they open registration two (2) months before the event.  Thus, registration information for the Washington D.C. conference should for sure be available around *March 1st, 2018*.


----------



## Daina

Just made my first whipped mixture! I used the following as I wanted to start simple:

1/2 cup Unrefined Shea Butter
1/4 cup Unrefined Mango Butter
1oz EVOO
2oz Avocado oil
2oz Grapeseed oil
1oz JBCO
Lots of pina colada fragrance oil

Used my handheld whisk blender and it whipped to perfection. I see now my dh and 15 year old son gonna be problems! Both of them over my shoulder, what's this smells good? Can I try some ooh is this for hair? I only made a small batch to get the hang of things. They gone have me in here making some weekly...smh. Now I'm going to M&S using my spray of distilled water/AVJ, followed by SM JBCO leave-in and sealed with my Pina Colada  Shea Butter mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I whipped up a quick 4oz jar of:
UnrefSB
Rose Hip Oil (came yesterday)
Rose Powder
*did not add a "fragrance" the Rose Powder is very frag.ranceful*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> I mixed:
> UnrefSB
> Fenugreek Powder
> Fenugreek Oil
> *Brown Sugar & Fig (fragran.ce oil - Bulk-A)*
> *to make a 4oz blend*


_I used this in this "blend" because as most of you know, Fenugreek has a maple-y, syrupy smell, so the Brown Sugar & Fig was a nice addition to this blend._


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Daina 
I'm sure it came out nice. 

How easy!


----------



## TopShelf

Finally able to upload some pics.

I plan on washing my hair every 3-4 weeks with deep conditioning and protein treatments at every every wash.
When I'm done I'll get my hair braided for wig wear and then mist the hair (with reg or rose water) then use my shea mix of shea butter and apricot oil on my ends, braids and scalp. I did this yesterday and my ends feel great


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> Yes, I remember reading about your delivery at home in one of your posts in another thread!
> 
> What was the impetus for you to drink this the last 4 weeks? It tonifies the uterus and makes that muscle stronger so you have more power to push. I'd think it could help some people circumvent having a prolapsed uterus as well, which can happen as a result of multiple pregnancies.
> 
> Have you found that your stomach went flatter faster after this pregnancy in comparison to your other pregnancies? I noticed in your braid up picture you posted up thread that your waist already looks snatched and pulled in.



I was introduced to red raspberry leaf tea a few years ago by my gynecologist I was experiencing extremely heavy menstrual cycles, tons of clotting and severe pain. The kind that made me call out sick for work every month. He was into natural remedies and advised  me to start drinking 2 cups a day during my cycle. I was able to cut out pain killers. I was amazed. Then I came across a thread here where a few women were drinking it during pregnancy to promote a faster labor and started drinking it again and it definitey works for that too. I now drink a postpartum blend I make with red raspberry leaf, chamomile, fenugreek, oatstraw and rosemary. It has toned my uterus back to normal size...quickly too.

This was 2 weeks postpartum







6 weeks postpartum



I'm 3 months postpartum now and my stomach is so flat, you can't even tell I've had 3 kids.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> All Your Creations are They all look professionally made.



Thank you Sis!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I'm 3 months postpartum now and my stomach is so flat, *you can't even tell I've had 3 kids.*


@ElevatedEnergy

Hmph.  Shole Can't!

And the way you lookin' how you lookin' might be lookin' at *#4*

j/k


----------



## Loving

Any relaxed hair ladies here? I'm planning to whip up a small batch later.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> 
> Hmph.  Shole Can't!
> 
> And the way you lookin' how you lookin' might be lookin' at *#4*
> 
> j/k




I made sure before I left the hospital, my tubes were all the way tied!!!! I love my kids but shoooooooot I'm 38! It's time for my body to be selfishly all mine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ElevatedEnergy said:


> *I made sure before I left the hospital, my tubes were all the way tied!!!! I love my kids but shoooooooot I'm 38! It's time for my body to be selfishly all mine. *


@ElevatedEnergy
Gurl...You know you got it Goin' On!....


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I was introduced to red raspberry leaf tea a few years ago by my gynecologist. I was experiencing extremely heavy menstrual cycles, tons of clotting and severe pain. The kind that made me call out sick for work every month. He was into natural remedies and advised  me to start drinking 2 cups a day during my cycle. I was able to cut out pain callers. I was amazed. Then I came across a thread here where a few women were drinking it during pregnancy to promote a faster labor and started drinking it again and it definitey works for that too. I now drink a postpartum blend I make with red raspberry leaf, chamomile, fenugreek, oatstraw and rosemary. It has toned my uterus back to normal size...quickly too.
> 
> This was 2 weeks postpartum
> 
> View attachment 421163
> 
> View attachment 421167
> 
> 
> 
> 6 weeks postpartum
> 
> View attachment 421165
> 
> I'm 3 months postpartum now and my stomach is so flat, you can't even tell I've had 3 kids.




UNICORN! UNICORN! UNICORN! UNICORN! UNICORN!UNICORN!UNICORN!UNICORN! 







Back up ya'll! Unicorn coming through, full speed!​


----------



## Chicoro

@ElevatedEnergy ,

I hate 'chu!






How are you going to have the body of a 16 year old high school girl after having 3 babies!???? You look FABULOUS! Let me go and prepare about 12 gallons of some of the red raspberry leaf tea.








But seriously though, red raspberry leaf is called a woman's herb. It really does help with female issues and beautifying the female body. You look absolutely wonderful!

Thank you for sharing your pictures. Your physique is very beautiful and inspiring!


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> _I used this in this "blend" because as most of you know, Fenugreek has a maple-y, syrupy smell, *so the Brown Sugar & Fig was a nice addition to this blend*._



Look at the analysis and formulation skills over here!


----------



## Chicoro

TopShelf said:


> Finally able to upload some pics.
> 
> I plan on washing my hair every 3-4 weeks with deep conditioning and protein treatments at every every wash.
> When I'm dont I'll get my hair braided for wig wear and then mist the hair (with reg or rose water) then use my shea mix of shea butter and apricot oil o my ends, braids and scalp. I did this yesterday and my ends feel great
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 421159



Those braids are sheer perfection! Whoever did your hair did a great job. And the thickness of the hair BEFORE it was braided: Very nice! Gimme that jar of shea butter you got. It looks absolutely yummy and inviting. I want it!


----------



## Chicoro

Daina said:


> Just made my first whipped mixture! I used the following as I wanted to start simple:
> 
> 1/2 cup Unrefined Shea Butter
> 1/4 cup Unrefined Mango Butter
> 1oz EVOO
> 2oz Avocado oil
> 2oz Grapeseed oil
> 1oz JBCO
> Lots of pina colada fragrance oil
> 
> Used my handheld whisk blender and it whipped to perfection. *I see now my dh and 15 year old son gonna be problems! Both of them over my shoulder, what's this smells good? Can I try some ooh is this for hair? *I only made a small batch to get the hang of things. They gone have me in here making some weekly...smh. Now I'm going to M&S using my spray of distilled water/AVJ, followed by SM JBCO leave-in and sealed with my Pina Colada  Shea Butter mix.








*Shea Magic Mesmerizes men, women, children and pets. 
Shea done got yo man and yo baby,too!
Shea Butter has ZERO boundaries!*​


----------



## mzteaze

NCHairDiva said:


> I bought the Chebe herbs...it's like a powder. You mix it with whatever oil you use. I got into a thick cake batter mixture. I added it after I sprayed my hair with CP tea. I just rubbed it down the length of my hair until it was coated, then went over that with whipped Shea butter. My hair is still extremely moisturized, elongated, it feels like it's wet even though I've been wearing a cotton hair wrap all day. I will say I'm impressed. I will be wearing it pinned up for a week before I take it down and wash it. I want to know what it will feel like then as well as the detangling process...



Where did you purchase your chebe powder? I see one vendor on Amazon but want to price out the powder from a reputable source, if possible.


----------



## TopShelf

Chicoro said:


> Those braids are sheer perfection! Whoever did your hair did a great job. And the thickness of the hair BEFORE it was braided: Very nice! Gimme that jar of shea butter you got. It looks absolutely yummy and inviting. I want it!



Thank you
It is very creamy. Heyfranhey put me on to it a couple of years ago


----------



## NCHairDiva

Chicoro said:


> Did you take a length measurement before? I've seen people use Chebe and afterwards, I see that they have retained length and the texture of the hair changes, too. They have more shine, thickness and length! Will you be taking photos of your before and after results?


This was taken a week and a half ago. I' praying to get to WL in the next couple  of months. The hypothiroid issues is making things really hard for me. 
I plan on doing more herbal remedies to should help... I pray anyway.


----------



## NCHairDiva

Chicoro said:


> View attachment 421149
> 
> And the one that started it all, in Nigeria. *(Shea Conference for the ladies in Africa.)
> *
> *Registration now open! *​


My sister live in Nigeria. I told her to get me Shea and large amounts!!! She' working on it now!


----------



## Froreal3

caribeandiva said:


> I made my version of the Curlyproverbz Ayurvedic hair growth oil last night. It really helps to have a sister who’s as hair obsessed as you . We split the cost of the ingredients which made it much cheaper. I made 2 jars: one for her and one for me. I actually broke one of the 2 pretty jars  that I bought just for the occasion (full of fenugreek growth oil  ), salvaged as much as I could by adding it to the other jar, and ended up using a spaghetti sauce jar I had on hand and remaking that batch. Oh well it still works. I’m excited to start using it and have it boost my growth rate. That’s as far as I’ll go Ayurveda wise for now. I’m not gonna add any powders or other Ayurvedic oils to my Shea Butter mix. I don’t wanna overwhelm myself.
> View attachment 421091


Those oils look great. I used to make Curly Proverbz fenugreek oil before the thread on it came out and I’m not sure it did much. Think I will try it again though now that I’m using she’s butter...maybe I can mix it in my she’s butter mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Chicoro
I just heard back from my Colleague with the question you asked: "where to fly into to?" and he said: Abuja


----------



## Daina

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Daina
> I'm sure it came out nice.
> 
> How easy!



@IDareT'sHair, thanks sis it did! I've already M&S and got that cool feeling to my hair and scalp. I also lubed my 3 year old up with it! He smells so good, I just keep smelling and hugging him. I will definitely be blending more next weekend. I'm slidin' y'all!


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> I just heard back from my Colleague with the question you asked: "where to fly into to?" and he said: Abuja



Thank you very much for asking and for providing the updated information. I appreciate it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Daina said:


> *I also lubed my 3 year old up with it! He smells so good, I just keep smelling and hugging him. I will definitely be blending more next weekend. I'm slidin' y'all!*


@Daina
Slide On Sis.  Slide On!....

I know Baby Boy does smell Goodt.


Chicoro said:


> *Thank you very much for asking and for providing the updated information. I appreciate it!*


@Chicoro
For some reason, it always takes him a long time to respond. 
(There on business).


----------



## Daina

Chicoro said:


> *Shea Magic Mesmerizes men, women, children and pets.
> Shea done got yo man and yo baby,too!
> Shea Butter has ZERO boundaries!*​



Yeah I’m gone go head and make them each a jar so we don't come to blows up in here. Almost slapped my husband crazy for using my Joico poo and CRN pear custard! He know he can only use products under the right cubbard...anything to the left is mine! So I'mma be nice and keep the peace, just gives me an excuse to order some more Shea and Mango butters.


----------



## SunkissedLife

Chicoro said:


> The gorgeousness starts @3:20.  She has a hand full of hair, about to moisturize with water and seal with shea butter!



Hey hey! Checking in for the new year. I'm def on board and still want to challenge myself to use shea butter. I want that unicorn hair girl! 
Unfortunately I have been sick like all week. My whole body hsir lips everything is dried out. esp my hair. Like tumbleweed sahara desert dry. Going to watch this vid and see if she can't help me impart some life back into these strands and slowly but surely making my way through all the posts


----------



## NCHairDiva

mzteaze said:


> Where did you purchase your chebe powder? I see one vendor on Amazon but want to price out the powder from a reputable source, if possible.





mzteaze said:


> Where did you purchase your chebe powder? I see one vendor on Amazon but want to price out the powder from a reputable source, if possible.


This is where I ordered it from.  It came quickly. My sister will be sending me some from Africa so I can get more at a great price.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

For the Ladies using Chebe Powder:  Are you mixing it in with your SB Blends?


----------



## Chicoro

SunkissedLife said:


> Hey hey! Checking in for the new year. I'm def on board and still want to challenge myself to use shea butter. I want that unicorn hair girl!
> Unfortunately I have been sick like all week. My whole body hsir lips everything is dried out. esp my hair. Like tumbleweed sahara desert dry. Going to watch this vid and see if she can't help me impart some life back into these strands and slowly but surely making my way through all the posts



She has good information!


----------



## mzteaze

NCHairDiva said:


> This is where I ordered it from.  It came quickly. My sister will be sending me some from Africa so I can get more at a great price.



Thanks for that.  Let me see what I can find.


----------



## NCHairDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> For the Ladies using Chebe Powder:  Are you mixing it in with your SB Blends?


I did not mix it into the the actual SB. I just used them both at the same time. On top of each other.


----------



## Keen

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I was introduced to red raspberry leaf tea a few years ago by my gynecologist. I was experiencing extremely heavy menstrual cycles, tons of clotting and severe pain. The kind that made me call out sick for work every month. He was into natural remedies and advised  me to start drinking 2 cups a day during my cycle. I was able to cut out pain callers. I was amazed. Then I came across a thread here where a few women were drinking it during pregnancy to promote a faster labor and started drinking it again and it definitey works for that too. I now drink a postpartum blend I make with red raspberry leaf, chamomile, fenugreek, oatstraw and rosemary. It has toned my uterus back to normal size...quickly too.
> 
> This was 2 weeks postpartum
> 
> View attachment 421163
> 
> View attachment 421167
> 
> 
> 
> 6 weeks postpartum
> 
> View attachment 421165
> 
> I'm 3 months postpartum now and my stomach is so flat, you can't even tell I've had 3 kids.


You're about to start something..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NCHairDiva said:


> *I did not mix it into the the actual SB. I just used them both at the same time. On top of each other.*


@NCHairDiva
.....  Good Post!  Thank you!

I wonder if I bought some,  if I would mix it into the SB, mix it into an oil or what/how?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Keen said:


> *You're about to start something..*


@Keen
Lawd....Gurl Ain't She?  

@ElevatedEnergy


----------



## Keen

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Keen
> Lawd....Gurl Ain't She?
> 
> @ElevatedEnergy


I'm already on Amazon looking for ingredients...


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Chicoro said:


> Never! Have you had a chance to use that delicious ayurvedic infused shea butter concoction, yet?



Yes, I have. I use it in between my tracks and so far, so good.   A friend of mines stopped by to visit and I gave her some for her hair.  She washed and conditioned her hair (at her house) and was amazed at the butter and how her hair felt after she two strand twisted it.


----------



## NCHairDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NCHairDiva
> .....  Good Post!  Thank you!
> 
> I wonder if I bought some,  if I would mix it into the SB, mix it into an oil or what/how?


I mixed it with my infused and regular oils... It does have a very earthy smell.


----------



## spacetygrss

So I used my Shea Nut Oil today as the Oil portion of my LOC and baaaaaaabyyyyyyyy!!!!! My hair is drying in chunky twists and feels fantastic!! I'm in LOOOOOOOOOOVE.

The Shea nut oil has a creamy-ish texture. It's almost like between an oil and cream. My hair sucked it up and now has a deep sheen to it. So far I think that it's a keeper.


----------



## Daina

Keen said:


> I'm already on Amazon looking for ingredients...


 I done already purchased a box from Amazon! I have terrible clotting and cramping and hopefully this will help.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ThatJerseyGirl
How long does the mixture you made usually last you? (if DH doesn't get in to it?)


----------



## keranikki

SunkissedLife said:


> Hey hey! Checking in for the new year. I'm def on board and still want to challenge myself to use shea butter. I want that unicorn hair girl!
> Unfortunately I have been sick like all week. My whole body hsir lips everything is dried out. esp my hair. Like tumbleweed sahara desert dry. Going to watch this vid and see if she can't help me impart some life back into these strands and slowly but surely making my way through all the posts



Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Chicoro

Before I sign off for awhile...

I just want to encourage anyone who has doubts to give 100% real shea butter a try. It's magical indeed. At the end of the year in December 2018, if you stick with it, you may be pleasantly surprised at the amount of length you have retained.

So...don't be like this guy from the Twilight Zone 1962 Episode of, "Kick the Can."

He didn't believe in the magic either and he got left behind. In this still he's asking to be magically transformed into a young boy again, like the other people who too were once old like him. But it's too late. He didn't believe and got left behind. We don't want that to happen to you!


Shea Growth and Retention Regimen Participants at the end of December 2018:







​


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Chicoro
Will 'hang' with Da' Butta' Slide in 2018. 

Looking forward to Recipes, Retention and Results!


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> Will 'hang' with Da' Butta' Slide in 2018.
> 
> Looking forward to Recipes, Retention and Results!



Triple R: Recipes, Retention and Results - "RRR" 

Clever! @IDareT'sHair !


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Chicoro
Those are my Personal Goals from this Challenge.  

Wanna see how everyone is mixing their Proprietary Blends (Recipes), the Retention everyone will be getting and ultimately the RESULTS in 2018.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Keen said:


> I'm already on Amazon looking for ingredients...





Daina said:


> I done already purchased a box from Amazon! I have terrible clotting and cramping and hopefully this will help.



I'm sipping on some now in my postpartum blend....

 

But this is the one I usually buy...
https://www.vitacost.com/frontier-natural-products-red-raspberry-leaf-cut-and-sifted-16-oz

And I put it in these disposable tea bags....

Excuse all the typos in my last post...my tablet has a mind of its own.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> Gurl...You know you got it Goin' On!....





Chicoro said:


> UNICORN! UNICORN! UNICORN! UNICORN! UNICORN!UNICORN!UNICORN!UNICORN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back up ya'll! Unicorn coming through, full speed!​





Chicoro said:


> @ElevatedEnergy ,
> 
> I hate 'chu!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you going to have the body of a 16 year old high school girl after having 3 babies!???? You look FABULOUS! Let me go and prepare about 12 gallons of some of the red raspberry leaf tea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously though, red raspberry leaf is called a woman's herb. It really does help with female issues and beautifying the female body. You look absolutely wonderful!
> 
> Thank you for sharing your pictures. Your physique is very beautiful and inspiring!



You Ladies are so kind...thank You! 
I believe every woman should have some red raspberry tea in her pantry...it is definitely a woman's herb.


----------



## GGsKin

Keen said:


> You're about to start something..



@Keen, @ElevatedEnergy already did. I read about red raspberry leaf tea after suffering terrible cramps for years that worsened. Then I happen to be in one thread and Elevated Energy (and Snoop I think) and mention it and that was all I needed to put some (about 10 boxes) in my cart. I've been drinking it for a few months now and I notice less cramping, especially when I drink consistently.


----------



## Bountiful7788

Shea butter is very moisturizing to my hair. I'll try to use it more often.


----------



## Aggie

Tonight I just used some Bekura Honey Latte Hair Milk nicely sealed in with raw Shea Butter. For the first time, the ends are not tangling up with each other. This could really work for me. Holding on to these fine ends is critical.


----------



## jennex

NCHairDiva said:


> I bought the Chebe herbs...it's like a powder. You mix it with whatever oil you use. I got into a thick cake batter mixture. I added it after I sprayed my hair with CP tea. I just rubbed it down the length of my hair until it was coated, then went over that with whipped Shea butter. My hair is still extremely moisturized, elongated, it feels like it's wet even though I've been wearing a cotton hair wrap all day. I will say I'm impressed.* I will be wearing it pinned up for a week before I take it down and wash it. I want to know what it will feel like then as well as the detangling process.*..



Me too. Please keep us posted. 
I'm on the fence about whether or not I want to purchase it.  I'm trying to see if it's worth the money.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

AbsyBlvd said:


> @Keen, @ElevatedEnergy already did. I read about red raspberry leaf tea after suffering terrible cramps for years that worsened. Then I happen to be in one thread and Elevated Energy (and Snoop I think) and mention it and that was all I needed to put some (about 10 boxes) in my cart. I've been drinking it for a few months now and I notice less cramping, especially when I drink consistently.



I'm so happy you were able to get a bit of relief. @AbsyBlvd


----------



## Froreal3

Just finished my wash routine. After I dc'd I just sprayed my hair with a good amount of AVJ/glycerine/water mix and applied a lot of shea butter to my hair before putting it in about 8 large twists. I will pin these up under my wig. Hopefully stays moisturized for a week until the next wash day.


----------



## caribeandiva

This thread never ceases to amaze me. I’m now adding red raspberry tea to my shopping list...


----------



## mzteaze

So, I mixed a tsp of raw Shea butter with a little CP oil and peppermint then massaged into my scalp and put a little on my ends.


----------



## jennex

mzteaze said:


> So, I mixed a tsp of raw Shea butter with a little CP oil and peppermint then massaged into my scalp and put a little on my ends.


What is CP oil?


----------



## mzteaze

jennex said:


> What is CP oil?



CP = Curly Proverbz a YouTuber who has a recipe for DIY hair oil.  I made a batch I use regularly.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl
> How long does the mixture you made usually last you? (if DH doesn't get in to it?)



My mixture should now last me two months.  I say this because I gave some away, but I have a lot left. I plan to take my install down soon because of the new growth. I'd hate to do it since It was installed on Nov. 7th.


----------



## BeautifulRoots

Chicoro said:


> *Pleasant* *REMINDER About Coconut Oil:*
> Think you can't use it? Think MCT!
> ​*
> 
> Coconut oil is a very popular oil in many shea mix recipes.* I find that it gives my shea butter mix a gorgeous fluff. But, some people are finding that coconut oil doesn't work for their hair. As it leaves their hair hard, dry, and greasy. Don't worry, you have options.
> *
> MCT is FRACTIONATED COCONUT OIL!
> 
> MCT Oil vs Coconut Oil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> @Sharpened shared that  "MCT (fractionated coconut oil) does not contain lauric acid and, so far, I have had no trouble with it. I had no idea it was drying". @Saludable84 , @lalla  and @Nightingale added some great information.
> 
> The MCT discussion starts around *post #661*! (Initiated at post #625 by @Froreal3 's response to an article I posted. )
> 
> _“MCTs” are medium-chain triglycerides, a form of saturated fatty acid that has numerous health benefits, ranging from improved cognitive function to better weight management. Coconut oil is one great source of MCTs — roughly 62–65 percent of the fatty acids in coconut oil are MCTs — but recently more concentrated “MCT oils” have also been growing in popularity.
> _
> https://draxe.com/mct-oil/
> 
> There are always options out there!​



This came right on time.  I was just eye-ing MCT oil, wondering if it would work in the hair.  Glad to see that it does.  Thanks!


----------



## Chicoro

Shea butter has helped many afro-textured women to move to their dream hair lengths. It may not work for everyone, for whatever reason, but that's alright.

If you learn to reach, what may be an elusive dream, and get yourself from point A to point B, imagine what power there is in that! You can then turn around and transfer that same knowledge and experience to any and every area of your life. Because you know that shea butter is the magical ingredient?

No.

Because you know that what you imagine and dream for yourself, that you can bring to fruition into the concrete reality of your world in the very near future. It's that little bit of needed proof to help you see what a creative, beautiful Powerful Being you really are.

Get some practice in the safe world of LHCF, and allow yourself to be ensconced by the support and knowledge of your fellow hair growers.

What may look like a superficial endeavor may turn out to shift the course of your life as you know it, forever. How's that for a proposition?

Happy Shea Sliding!


----------



## TopShelf

I sprayed my ends with the mane choice tropical moringa daily restorative spray and then put my shea mixture on my ends and scalp


----------



## Sharpened

jennex said:


> What is CP oil?


https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/thoughts-on-this-homemade-hair-growth-oil.816155/


----------



## Chicoro

TopShelf said:


> I sprayed my ends with the mane choice tropical moringa daily restorative spray and then put my shea mixture on my ends and scalp
> 
> View attachment 421219



Look at that deep shine on those beautiful, thick braids! Your hair style is a PERFECT candidate to use an ends routine. You can wet your braids with water, up to the point where they touch the nape. Then, saturate them in castor oil and twist into a miniature bun. As an optional step, cover the braided bun with plastic. When you wake up the next day, the moistness and lubrication of those ends will astound you. Imagine if you do that every night for 12 months.


----------



## TopShelf

Chicoro said:


> Look at that deep shine on those beautiful, thick braids! Your hair style is a PERFECT candidate to use an ends routine. You can wet your braids with water, up to the point where they touch the nape. Then, saturate them in castor oil and twist into a miniature bun. *As an optional step, cover the braided bun with plastic. *When you wake up the next day, the moistness and lubrication of those ends will astound you. Imagine if you do that every night for 12 months.


that's a great idea i have some castor oil that i need to use up!!!. thanks


----------



## fifigirl

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I was introduced to red raspberry leaf tea a few years ago by my gynecologist I was experiencing extremely heavy menstrual cycles, tons of clotting and severe pain. The kind that made me call out sick for work every month. He was into natural remedies and advised  me to start drinking 2 cups a day during my cycle. I was able to cut out pain killers. I was amazed. Then I came across a thread here where a few women were drinking it during pregnancy to promote a faster labor and started drinking it again and it definitey works for that too. I now drink a postpartum blend I make with red raspberry leaf, chamomile, fenugreek, oatstraw and rosemary. It has toned my uterus back to normal size...quickly too.
> 
> This was 2 weeks postpartum
> 
> View attachment 421163
> 
> View attachment 421167
> 
> 
> 
> 6 weeks postpartum
> 
> View attachment 421165
> 
> I'm 3 months postpartum now and my stomach is so flat, you can't even tell I've had 3 kids.



You're officially my mentor! You look so good! I haven't had kids yet and my body has gone to pieces....i'm getting back on track though


----------



## Virtuosa

I’ve tried pure unaltered shea in my hair before and it did nothing at all. It was also difficult to shampoo out of my hair. This whipped shea + oil  makes my hair so slippery that the bobby pins that usually hold my hair for 6 hours a day without issue are now sliding out of place, Lol. The “shea slip” is real (copyright this girl.....).


----------



## Chicoro

Virtuosa said:


> I’ve tried pure unaltered shea in my hair before and it did nothing at all. It was also difficult to shampoo out of my hair. This whipped shea + oil  makes my hair so slippery that the bobby pins that usually hold my hair for 6 hours a day without issue are now sliding out of place, Lol. The “shea slip” is real (copyright this girl.....).




*"Shea Slip"*
coined by @Virtuosa ​


----------



## Chicoro

TopShelf said:


> that's a great idea i have some castor oil that i need to use up!!!. thanks
> 
> View attachment 421229




You in bizness!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

fifigirl said:


> You're officially my mentor! You look so good! I haven't had kids yet and my body has gone to pieces....i'm getting back on track though



Thank you @fifigirl Don't worry... by the end of this challenge; we are all gonna have banging bodies, long shea filled hair and beautiful skin. I'm claiming it for everyone that reads this thread! POW!


----------



## fifigirl

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Thank you @fifigirl Don't worry... by the end of this challenge; we are all gonna have banging bodies, long shea filled hair and beautiful skin. I'm claiming it for everyone that reads this thread! POW!



Amen!!!! Claiming it all!!!!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> ... If you learn to reach, what may be an elusive dream, and get yourself from point A to point B, imagine what power there is in that! You can then turn around and transfer that same knowledge and experience to any and every area of your life. Because you know that shea butter is the magical ingredient?
> 
> No.
> 
> Because you know that what you imagine and dream for yourself, that you can bring to fruition into the concrete reality of your world in the very near future. It's that little bit of needed proof to help you see what a creative, beautiful Powerful Being you really are.
> 
> Get some practice in the safe world of LHCF, and allow yourself to be ensconced by the support and knowledge of your fellow hair growers.
> 
> What may look like a superficial endeavor may turn out to shift the course of your life as you know it, forever. How's that for a proposition?
> 
> Happy Shea Sliding!


This. Every word. This has been my experience as well. When I discovered I could grow long hair it altered my reality and life in every way. My mind was suddenly opened to opportunities I thought weren’t for me. I became an opportunity thinker instead. Nosayers no longer held any power over me. I just needed to see black women like me growing their hair long to believe I could do it too. I totally transferred into all areas of my life. I can do anything!


----------



## NCHairDiva

jennex said:


> Me too. Please keep us posted.
> I'm on the fence about whether or not I want to purchase it.  I'm trying to see if it's worth the money.


I think I may start documenting it. It seems like I will get a few months out of the pack that I have. I really want to keep track so that once it' finished I will know if I will repurchase it.  (I have issues with buying things simply because I got use to it and not because it worked. Almost out of habit). This time it has to be 100% worth it to me for a repurchase.


----------



## Keen

So I was going to wait to add whipped shea to my regi.  But I went ahead and order some after reading about the benefit of tangle ends.  I’ve been looking for a solution which doesn’t include cutting them off.  I will follow the CP recipe.


----------



## BeautifulRoots

Does anyone know of a particular place to buy quality shea butter?  I know there can be quality differences in shea butter at times, so I want to make sure I'm buying from a good source.

Not sure if that question was already answered in this thread, my apologies if it was.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

NCHairDiva said:


> I think I may start documenting it. It seems like I will get a few months out of the pack that I have. I really want to keep track so that once it' finished I will know if I will repurchase it.  (I have issues with buying things simply because I got use to it and not because it worked. Almost out of habit). This time it has to be 100% worth it to me for a repurchase.



I'm pretty sure I will not be investing in chebe powder (only because scent/smell is really important to me), but I am curious about the difference between (1) using shea butter alone and (2) using shea butter over chebe powder. My nose is super sensitive, though.

Would you ever have the time to do half your hair one way and the other half the other way, snap and share a photo, and tell us about any difference(s)? 

(I probably wouldn't. )


----------



## jennex

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm pretty sure I will not be investing in chebe powder (only because* scent/smell is really important to me*), but I am curious about the difference between (1) using shea butter alone and (2) using shea butter over chebe powder. My nose is super sensitive, though.
> 
> Would you ever have the time to do half your hair one way and the other half the other way, snap and share a photo, and tell us about any difference(s)?
> 
> (I probably wouldn't. )



I don't have a sensitive nose but smell is important to me too. I'll stop using a product if I don't like the smell.  That's another reason why I'm hesitant to buy chebe powder.  I've heard mixed reviews about the smell.  I'm still curious, though.


----------



## Aggie

Rose petal powder, added to the chebe may help to mask the smell. It smells so good. Kalpi tone powder also smells good and can be added.


----------



## Chicoro

I got a nice shine on my shea saturated, braids. I braid my hair super tight. If you notice, you can see through the spaces in my braids because my hair has loosened up.  The great thing about shea butter is that it clumps my hair together and my braid stays like this. No hair unravels and my braids don't come undone. They literally "freeze" like this and stay braided until I unbraid them. I haven't had any tangles on the ends of my hair in about 12 months.  Prior to this, I had a lifetime of tangled hair and even more hair lost.


----------



## grownwomanaz

IDareT'sHair said:


> _I used this in this "blend" because as most of you know, Fenugreek has a maple-y, syrupy smell, so the Brown Sugar & Fig was a nice addition to this blend._



Lol, my dh says it smells like p*ss.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

grownwomanaz said:


> *Lol, my dh says it smells like p*ss.*


@grownwomanaz 
......


----------



## Virtuosa

Chicoro said:


> *"Shea Slip"*
> coined by @Virtuosa ​



Girl, I was telling you to copyright it, LOL. I thought it was your phrase, LOL.


----------



## Chicoro

Virtuosa said:


> Girl, I was telling you to copyright it, LOL. I thought it was your phrase, LOL.



It's your phrase! You coined it for us. So, we'll be using it. Let the record state that Virtuosa coined this phrase:
"Shea Slip!"


----------



## LivingInPeace

I washed my hair yesterday. My detangling before my shampooing seemed to be much easier. After my deep conditioning I used Oyin Hair Dew, my whipped shea butter mix and then Shescentit’s Papaya Nourishing Hair Oil. My hair is incredibly soft and shiny and smells heavenly.


----------



## kupenda

Day 3 of the shea situation. Did a gentle cowash. This stuff has my coils clumping and popping all over the place. And my hair of course stays moisturized. No ripping my ends because they refuse to untangle. That is all...


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I'm sipping on some now in my postpartum blend....
> 
> View attachment 421197
> 
> But this is the one I usually buy...
> https://www.vitacost.com/frontier-natural-products-red-raspberry-leaf-cut-and-sifted-16-oz
> 
> And I put it in these disposable tea bags....
> 
> Excuse all the typos in my last post...my tablet has a mind of its own.



If you don't mind sharing, could you detail what's in your postpartum blend, please? Thank you!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> If you don't mind sharing, could you detail what's in your postpartum blend, please? Thank you!


Here I am not pregnant or even planning on getting pregnant anytime soon yet about to add this to my shopping list... the hair board strikes again!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

caribeandiva said:


> *This. Every word. This has been my experience as well. When I discovered I could grow long hair it altered my reality and life in every way. My mind was suddenly opened to opportunities I thought weren’t for me. I became an opportunity thinker instead. Nosayers no longer held any power over me. I just needed to see black women like me growing their hair long to believe I could do it too. I totally transferred into all areas of my life. I can do anything!*


@caribeandiva
.....
Very Nice Post OP.  I like it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> If you don't mind sharing, could you detail what's in your postpartum blend, please? Thank you!



Sure! Here is a full list and why I chose them for postpartum. I will drink this at least until I hit 12 months postpartum. *copying and pasting from the tea thread from 2017 so please excuse if it comes out kinda wonky*

Postpartum Tea Blend (which is safe for nursing moms)

Milky oats (Oat straw...Avena sativa). These make a nourishing tonic for the nervous system. Oats themselves have long been used as a healthful food for mothers and children — they’re very high in vitamins and minerals. In the form of a tincture of the fresh, milky seeds of the plant, a new mother can take oats over a long period, even many months, to provide gentle calming effects.

Nettle (Urtica dioica). This herb is particularly nutritive, containing trace minerals and vitamins, especially iron, potassium and silica. The herb is used to treat anemia and weakness and to stabilize blood sugar. It’s especially called for if you’re feeling stressed or physically or emotionally drained. Nettle tea is delicious alone or in combination with other herbs, such as alfalfa (Medicago sativa) or spearmint.

Red raspberry leaf (Rubus idaeus). Known mostly as a prenatal tonic, this actually is a general nutritive herb that makes an excellent tea. It’s rich in minerals, tones the uterus and is a pleasant addition to teas. Combines well with nettles, mint, rose hips and many other beverage herbs.

Chamomile (Matricaria recutita). This herb relaxes the mother, and through the breast milk, provides gentle relaxation to the baby. Taken by the mother, it also can help allay milk colic symptoms in the baby. Although you can take chamomile as a tincture, it’s best to drink as a tea, steeped for only 10 minutes to ensure a pleasant flavor. Drink throughout the day or shortly before bed to promote restful sleep.

Fenugreek (Trigonella foenum-graecum). This herb has long been used to encourage milk production. Take it as a warm tea while trying to establish or improve the milk supply. You may take it alone or in combination with other galactagogues and nervines, and it also may be used in tincture form.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm really enjoying using my own DIY SB Blends.

They are nice, light, fluffy, takes a few minutes and I know everything that's in them and they've been turning out really well.

I find myself reaching for them before my other "Handmade Naturals".  However, I am still trying to do a good mix of my own DIY and the ones currently in my Stash. 

In 2018, my purchase of Handmade Naturals Butter/Blends will significantly "decrease" as I begin to create more and more of my own.

For now, things like DC'ers, (most) Treatments, R/O's Lotions, Grease will still be purchased from reputable companies with good prices, low shipping and Sales.


----------



## keranikki

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Sure! Here is a full list and why I chose them for postpartum. I will drink this at least until I hit 12 months postpartum. *copying and pasting from the tea thread from 2017 so please excuse if it comes out kinda wonky*
> 
> Postpartum Tea Blend (which is safe for nursing moms)
> 
> Milky oats (Oat straw...Avena sativa). These make a nourishing tonic for the nervous system. Oats themselves have long been used as a healthful food for mothers and children — they’re very high in vitamins and minerals. In the form of a tincture of the fresh, milky seeds of the plant, a new mother can take oats over a long period, even many months, to provide gentle calming effects.
> 
> Nettle (Urtica dioica). This herb is particularly nutritive, containing trace minerals and vitamins, especially iron, potassium and silica. The herb is used to treat anemia and weakness and to stabilize blood sugar. It’s especially called for if you’re feeling stressed or physically or emotionally drained. Nettle tea is delicious alone or in combination with other herbs, such as alfalfa (Medicago sativa) or spearmint.
> 
> Red raspberry leaf (Rubus idaeus). Known mostly as a prenatal tonic, this actually is a general nutritive herb that makes an excellent tea. It’s rich in minerals, tones the uterus and is a pleasant addition to teas. Combines well with nettles, mint, rose hips and many other beverage herbs.
> 
> Chamomile (Matricaria recutita). This herb relaxes the mother, and through the breast milk, provides gentle relaxation to the baby. Taken by the mother, it also can help allay milk colic symptoms in the baby. Although you can take chamomile as a tincture, it’s best to drink as a tea, steeped for only 10 minutes to ensure a pleasant flavor. Drink throughout the day or shortly before bed to promote restful sleep.
> 
> Fenugreek (Trigonella foenum-graecum). This herb has long been used to encourage milk production. Take it as a warm tea while trying to establish or improve the milk supply. You may take it alone or in combination with other galactagogues and nervines, and it also may be used in tincture form.



I have everything, except milky oats. Off to Mountain Rose.…


----------



## Lissa0821

Whipped up a batch today with JBCO, Alma, Avacado Sunflower oil blend and Vitamin E oil.  I used a airtight jar I found at the dollar store. It should last for a few months with regular use.


----------



## Aggie

Man listen y'all, I'm putting Shea Butter in errytang, even my Oyin Hair Dew Moisturizer. I will whip them together with some carrier and essential oils since by itelf, it did nothing for my hair.

I was not planning on repurchasing the Oyin Hair Dew anymore anyway but why not make it work for me by adding some wonderful SB to it.  SB is my new bestie right now. .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Looking forward to your Shea Butter Blends Sis.


----------



## Aggie

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Sure! Here is a full list and why I chose them for postpartum. I will drink this at least until I hit 12 months postpartum. *copying and pasting from the tea thread from 2017 so please excuse if it comes out kinda wonky*
> 
> Postpartum Tea Blend (which is safe for nursing moms)
> 
> Milky oats (Oat straw...Avena sativa). These make a nourishing tonic for the nervous system. Oats themselves have long been used as a healthful food for mothers and children — they’re very high in vitamins and minerals. In the form of a tincture of the fresh, milky seeds of the plant, a new mother can take oats over a long period, even many months, to provide gentle calming effects.
> 
> Nettle (Urtica dioica). This herb is particularly nutritive, containing trace minerals and vitamins, especially iron, potassium and silica. The herb is used to treat anemia and weakness and to stabilize blood sugar. It’s especially called for if you’re feeling stressed or physically or emotionally drained. Nettle tea is delicious alone or in combination with other herbs, such as alfalfa (Medicago sativa) or spearmint.
> 
> Red raspberry leaf (Rubus idaeus). Known mostly as a prenatal tonic, this actually is a general nutritive herb that makes an excellent tea. It’s rich in minerals, tones the uterus and is a pleasant addition to teas. Combines well with nettles, mint, rose hips and many other beverage herbs.
> 
> Chamomile (Matricaria recutita). This herb relaxes the mother, and through the breast milk, provides gentle relaxation to the baby. Taken by the mother, it also can help allay milk colic symptoms in the baby. Although you can take chamomile as a tincture, it’s best to drink as a tea, steeped for only 10 minutes to ensure a pleasant flavor. Drink throughout the day or shortly before bed to promote restful sleep.
> 
> Fenugreek (Trigonella foenum-graecum). This herb has long been used to encourage milk production. Take it as a warm tea while trying to establish or improve the milk supply. You may take it alone or in combination with other galactagogues and nervines, and it also may be used in tincture form.


I only have Oat Straw and Fenugreek. The rest, I'll have to order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
We were posting at the exact same time.

Anyway, I'm excited to hear what you come up with.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Looking forward to your Shea Butter Blends Sis.


@IDareT'sHair 
Yes hon, you and me both .


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> We were posting at the exact same time.
> 
> Anyway, I'm excited to hear what you come up with.


@IDareT'sHair 
Great minds think alike


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Noticing a lot of these Butters, I know now I probably "overpaid" for, are Gritty, Grainy and to be honest, just not whipped that well.

I'm using one (for Bo.dy) that has:  
_Cupuacu Butter, Unrefined Mango Butter, Murumuru Butter, Unrefined Shea Butter, Olive Oil, Aloe Vera Oil, Avocado Oil, Grapeseed Oil, Vitamin E Oil & Fragrance.
_
@Aggie


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Noticing a lot of these Butters, I know now I probably "overpaid" for, are Gritty, Grainy and to be honest, just not whipped that well.
> 
> I'm using one (for Bo.dy) that has:
> _Cupuacu Butter, Unrefined Mango Butter, Murumuru Butter, Unrefined Shea Butter, Olive Oil, Aloe Vera Oil, Avocado Oil, Grapeseed Oil, Vitamin E Oil & Fragrance.
> _
> @Aggie


Oh dear @IDareT'sHair. 

I sure hope you find the right butter for your skin and hair you can make that will not disappoint.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Oh dear
> I sure hope you find the right butter for your skin and hair you can make that will not disappoint.*


@Aggie
I guess I'm paying a lot more attention to the 'true quality' now that I've been whipping my own.  You know?

Surprisingly, two of the last two Butters I've used, have not lived up to the asked price.  

One "newer" vendor (new to me - was just awful) and one more established vendor (which the product smells absolutely amazing, just grainy) posted their ingredients in the recent post.  Perhaps the Butters listed - do not whip down smooth but leave "texture"?

This has been interesting & eye opening discovery re: the process that several handmade/natural companies use.


----------



## Jade Feria

Here's my blended shea mix! 

I used raw SB (which was soft because I left it on my nightstand for a few days and the heat is on in the house), CP oil, mahabhringraj oil, and some Sarenzo creamy oil, mainly for the scent. It was about 95% SB and 5% everything else. I didn't measure per se - I filled the container first to see how much to use, then threw all into the blender. It filled the plastic container, and since I wasn't about to waste ANY of this goodness, I put the excess into the glass container and any remaining scraps went onto my hair, body, my son's hair, etc 

It's a heavy, dense, creamy texture - EXACTLY what I wanted!


----------



## gvin89

Late to the party, but will try shea butter for the next few months to see if it will make a difference in my and my daughters' hair.


----------



## gvin89

Anyone using Jane Carter Nourish and Shine or Qhemet Biologics Twisting Butter...both are shea based?  I have a container of each and think I may use it up before purchasing anything else.  Is anyone "greasing" scalp with the shea butter or solely using it on hair shaft/ends?


----------



## Chicoro

Lissa0821 said:


> Whipped up a batch today with JBCO, Alma, Avacado Sunflower oil blend and Vitamin E oil.  I used a airtight jar I found at the dollar store. It should last for a few months with regular use.



Congratulations! Keep us posted on the results.


----------



## Chicoro

Aggie said:


> Man listen y'all, I'm putting Shea Butter in errytang, even my Oyin Hair Dew Moisturizer. I will whip them together with some carrier and essential oils since by itelf, it did nothing for my hair.
> 
> I was not planning on repurchasing the Oyin Hair Dew anymore anyway but why not make it work for me by adding some wonderful SB to it.  *SB is my new bestie right now*. .



Shea butter is turning out to be more extraordinary than realized.


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I'm really enjoying using my own DIY SB Blends.*
> 
> They are nice, light, fluffy, takes a few minutes and I know everything that's in them and they've been turning out really well.
> 
> I find myself reaching for them before my other "Handmade Naturals".  However, I am still trying to do a good mix of my own DIY and the ones currently in my Stash.
> 
> In 2018, my purchase of Handmade Naturals Butter/Blends will significantly "decrease" as I begin to create more and more of my own.
> 
> For now, things like DC'ers, (most) Treatments, R/O's Lotions, Grease will still be purchased from reputable companies with good prices, low shipping and Sales.



That's so good to see!


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> Noticing a lot of these Butters, I know now I probably "overpaid" for, are Gritty, Grainy and to be honest, just not whipped that well.
> 
> I'm using one (for Bo.dy) that has:
> _Cupuacu Butter, Unrefined Mango Butter, Murumuru Butter, Unrefined Shea Butter, Olive Oil, Aloe Vera Oil, Avocado Oil, Grapeseed Oil, Vitamin E Oil & Fragrance.
> _
> @Aggie



When you know better, you do better! That's alright, though. You are learning. And we are all learning right along with you.


----------



## Chicoro

Jade Feria said:


> Here's my blended shea mix!
> 
> I used raw SB (which was soft because I left it on my nightstand for a few days and the heat is on in the house), CP oil, mahabhringraj oil, and some Sarenzo creamy oil, mainly for the scent. *It was about 95% SB and 5% everything* else. I didn't measure per se - I filled the container first to see how much to use, then threw all into the blender. It filled the plastic container, and since I wasn't about to waste ANY of this goodness, I put the excess into the glass container and any remaining scraps went onto my hair, body, my son's hair, etc
> 
> *It's a heavy, dense, creamy texture - EXACTLY what I wanted!*
> 
> View attachment 421291



Congratulations on getting what YOU want! I'm glad the butter turned out exactly how you wanted it. Did you use a blender or did you use an electric, wire whisk to get that creamy, butter  deliciousness you are showing in your post?


----------



## Chicoro

gvin89 said:


> Anyone using Jane Carter Nourish and Shine or Qhemet Biologics Twisting Butter...both are shea based?  I have a container of each and think I may use it up before purchasing anything else.  Is anyone "greasing" scalp with the shea butter or solely using it on hair shaft/ends?



I make my own butter. The more 100% natural shea butter the mix contains, the better. Most store bought products can't match that criteria. 

I put shea butter on my hair from root to tip. It definitely gets on my scalp but I don't oil my scalp with it. When you whip it, the butter becomes super absorbent.


----------



## Jade Feria

Chicoro said:


> Congratulations on getting what YOU want! I'm glad the butter turned out exactly how you wanted it. Did you use a blender or did you use an electric, wire whisk to get that creamy, butter  deliciousness you are showing in your post?


I used the blender. I would have preferred to use the mixer to make it, simply because the cleanup is way easier. But I wanted to guarantee that creamy texture like in @ElevatedEnergy's post of her blended mix. I'm excited!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Thanks for the Raspberry _leaf_ tea reminder! It's right on time. I'm treating away cramps right now.


----------



## GGsKin

gvin89 said:


> Anyone using Jane Carter Nourish and Shine or Qhemet Biologics Twisting Butter...both are shea based?  I have a container of each and think I may use it up before purchasing anything else.  Is anyone "greasing" scalp with the shea butter or solely using it on hair shaft/ends?



I don't grease my scalp with my mix but I did do my centre-part (a perma-part since having natural hair) and hairline. The way it sinks in, I can't help but feel like I am giving those vulnerable areas some extra nourishment.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks for the Raspberry _leaf_ tea reminder! It's right on time. I'm treating away cramps right now.
> 
> View attachment 421301 View attachment 421303



I didn't let my first cup steep long enough. I microwaved then let my second one steep for 10 minutes (a little more, actually), added a little honey and stevia, zapped it in the microwave again for 30 seconds, and yummmmmmmmy!

(If I had let it steep covered with a saucer, I likely wouldn't have needed to zap it that second time.)


----------



## NappyNelle

Slathered length in shea for a bun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Plan to whip up a SB Blend w/Argan Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NappyNelle
Pulled out: SSI's Seyani (Pure Gha.na SB) and SSI's Kiwi Kiss


----------



## Aggie

@gvin89, I use it on my scalp raw now but I will be adding some of my SSI Coriander and Fig Balm with a little jbco and calendula essential oil to it for my scalp. If you are using Curly Proverbz Fenugreek Growth oil, you can add some of that to your shea butter for your scalp if you wish. This should make an awesome mix actually so I think I'll mix this latter one as well.


----------



## Chicoro

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks for the Raspberry _leaf_ tea reminder! It's right on time. I'm treating away cramps right now.
> 
> View attachment 421301 View attachment 421303



And it was on *SALE!*


----------



## Chicoro

Jade Feria said:


> I used the blender. I would have preferred to use the mixer to make it, simply because the cleanup is way easier. But I wanted to guarantee that creamy texture like in @ElevatedEnergy's post of her blended mix. I'm excited!



Isn't it great when you KNOW how to do something? There's no more guesswork for you now. You know what to do when you want a fluffy and whipped mix. And, you know what to do when you want a creamier mix. Knowledge , plus the right tools are so powerful.


----------



## Chicoro

AbsyBlvd said:


> I don't grease my scalp with my mix but I did do my centre-part (a perma-part since having natural hair) and hairline. The way it sinks in, I can't help but feel like I am giving those vulnerable areas some extra nourishment.



Yes, it really is nutritive (is that a word). After all, shea butter can be food grade and our beautiful African sisters on the continent cook with it and use it as a food. It's a fruit, too, right? 

I used to be a vaseline girl, but now it's shea all the way!


----------



## Chicoro

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I didn't let my first cup steep long enough. I microwaved then let my second one steep for 10 minutes (a little more, actually), added a little honey and stevia, zapped it in the microwave again for 30 seconds, and yummmmmmmmy!
> 
> (If I had let it steep covered with a saucer, I likely wouldn't have needed to zap it that second time.)



My suggestion is to steep it on the stove. If you are using the red raspberry for its healing properties, I'm not so sure the microwave doesn't have an adverse impact. Also, it depends upon the type of leaves you use, too. No matter how one prepares it, it always tastes delicious, though. Let us know how that works for you.

Like Shea butter, the effects may be cumulative. Meaning, that it may not instantly relieve your issues. You may need to build it up by drinking it over a certain amount of time. That is usually how natural herbs tend to work.


----------



## Chicoro

NappyNelle said:


> Slathered length in shea for a bun.



So you got 'chu a shea bun, huh!


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> Plan to whip up a SB Blend w/*Argan Oil*.



I just read an article that the unsaponifiable elements in argan oil were shown to provide protection against hair damage associated with coloring processes and dyes! 

www.brightsideben.com
"Unsaponifiables" is the title of the internet article.


----------



## Chicoro

*Unsaponifiables:
*​_"There are two (2) important classes of *active* materials we can get from plants. One can be turned into soap; the other can't._



_The soapy active components are called saponifiables._
_The rest are called unsaponifiables. _

_Unsaponifiables are parts of the plant that can't clean your skin. __Unsaponifiables count for much of the nutritional value of plants. 
_
_...Shea butter, when it comes to plant unsaponifiable content, the remarkable African nut butter pretty much tops the list. While most contain 1-2 or maybe 3 percent unsaponifiables, _
_unrefined Shea butter contains *7 to 19 percent,* although once refined and processed, it has much less. Shea...also contains vitamin e..."
_
_www.brightsideben.com_


----------



## Chicoro

"...other saponifiable get *deposited into the skin* and eyes where they help protect delicate tissues from the sun."

Shea butter is great for the skin on the scalp!Grease your hair on down.
It truly is good for the hair!​


----------



## Chicoro

Did ya'll know that Shea is spelled with a capital "S"?

Bow down and show some respect! 

It's _S_hea butter and not _s_hea butter! ​


----------



## Chicoro

Aggie said:


> @gvin89, *I use it on my scalp raw now but I will be adding some of my SSI Coriander and Fig Balm with a little jbco and calendula essential oil to it for my scalp. *If you are using Curly Proverbz Fenugreek Growth oil, you can add some of that to your shea butter for your scalp if you wish. This should make an awesome mix actually so I think I'll mix this latter one as well.



Shea butter is great for the scalp because it is great for the skin!


----------



## Chicoro

Watch out, ladies ! After about 6 months of getting that 'good good' from Shea butter, you may start to see length jumps every 2 months. It seems to take a few months for your hair and follicles to respond to the Butta. Give it time, and be patient.

Repunzel here needs to have a seat with all that rough brushing. Somebody needs to tell her about finger detangling. I'll let one of ya'll unicorns set her straight!

Happy Shea Sliding!


----------



## mzteaze

I think I will need to limit my use to my scalp because my hair feels greasy (not necessarily a bad thing) but just like with JBCO, I need a midweek wash just to keep from ruining my work clothes.


----------



## Chicoro

Lower quality Shea butter is not exported. Instead, it is used for soap making, candle making and for waterproofing the walls of homes. I would assume these all consist of the saponifiable components. I'm not sure, though.


----------



## NCHairDiva

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm pretty sure I will not be investing in chebe powder (only because scent/smell is really important to me), but I am curious about the difference between (1) using shea butter alone and (2) using shea butter over chebe powder. My nose is super sensitive, though.
> 
> Would you ever have the time to do half your hair one way and the other half the other way, snap and share a photo, and tell us about any difference(s)?
> 
> (I probably wouldn't. )


Believe it or not. I was just thinking of doing that! I really want to know if it is all that special. So YES, I will be  Experimenting a bit!


----------



## Sosoothing

@Chicoro did you say you melt mixture over steam a 2nd time, then cool and whip to get rid of the grainy quality?


----------



## Chicoro

Sosoothing said:


> @Chicoro did you say you melt mixture over steam a 2nd time, then cool and whip to get rid of the grainy quality?



Yes, ONLY if the first attempt left me with grainy results. 
-------
First, I mix shea butter and oil, all at room temperature and not heating anything. I use my electric wire whisk. If things turn out smooth and fluffy, I'm ready to go.

But, if the butter is grainy after the first whip:

 I melt the entire concoction over steam heat, until it is a liquid.
Then, I put it in the fridge for 40 minutes to 4 hours, until it hardens.
Then I pull it out the fridge, and pretend like I'm whipping it for the first time [again]. I add more oil to the hardened concoction, then I whip it until fluffy.
Most times it comes out silky, smooth.


----------



## Chicoro

When I unbraid my hair to ply it with more Shea butter, the hair separates easily. You can see the three (3) sections. The Shea butter keeps my hair  clumped together, lubricated and immobilized in the braid. So when I am ready to take out my braids, I just wet the ends and unbraid. The braid gently slides undone. No popping hair, no breakage, no tangles. My hair just falls gently and obediently into these three (3) manageable, fuzz-free, frizz-free, untangled, sections.

Prior to using Shea butter, this never really happened on a consistent basis for me. I'm quite thankful that I tried this again [using Shea butter], which was triggered by @ThatJerseyGirl 's observation that all long haired naturals used it. My finger detangling sessions after washing and conditioning my hair are now mostly pain-free and breakage free [for the most part].


----------



## grownwomanaz

I think whipped shea is a game changer for me. My hair feels and looks nourished/moisturized. I love this stuff. I've also been using fermented rice water (FRW) on my hair.  The FRW maybe be contributing to the improvement in shine and luster along with WSB. I got my whole family using the butta, lol...HHG!


----------



## Taleah2009

keranikki said:


> I used to frequent that place too during my years at Howard, but mainly for cooking herbs!  I'm happy it's still there!



Hello fellow Bison!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Did ya'll know that Shea is spelled with a capital "S"?
> 
> Bow down and show some respect!
> 
> It's _S_hea butter and not _s_hea butter! ​


Yep. My iPhone autocorrects it every time I spelled it with a lowercase s. Even Apple knew to give Shea butter the respect it deserves.


----------



## caribeandiva

I can’t believe I’m already halfway through my first batch of whipped Shea butter!!  That was fast! That means I get to make more and experiment with different fragrances!!


----------



## Taleah2009

I still need to whip my batch...  ggrrr.  Probably tomorrow.  I am trying to get my slide on!


----------



## Jade Feria

Chicoro said:


> Did ya'll know that Shea is spelled with a capital "S"?
> 
> Bow down and show some respect!
> 
> It's _S_hea butter and not _s_hea butter! ​


That explains why my phone would always autocorrect to a capital S!


----------



## Aggie

Chicoro said:


> Yes, ONLY if the first attempt left me with grainy results.
> -------
> First, I mix shea butter and oil, all at room temperature and not heating anything. I use my electric wire whisk. If things turn out smooth and fluffy, I'm ready to go.
> 
> But, if the butter is grainy after the first whip:
> 
> I melt the entire concoction over steam heat, until it is a liquid.
> Then, I put it in the fridge for 40 minutes to 4 hours, until it hardens.
> Then I pull it out the fridge, and pretend like I'm whipping it for the first time [again]. I add more oil to the hardened concoction, then I whip it until fluffy.
> Most times it comes out silky, smooth.


Interesting and helpful @Chicoro. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jennex

caribeandiva said:


> I can’t believe I’m already halfway through my first batch of whipped Shea butter!!  That was fast! That means I get to make more and experiment with different fragrances!!





Taleah2009 said:


> I still need to whip my batch...  ggrrr.  Probably tomorrow.  I am trying to get my slide on!


It's almost time for me to whip up another batch too.  I got these from The Container Store so there's zero chance of me breaking another glass jar.


----------



## Saludable84

Chicoro said:


> Did ya'll know that Shea is spelled with a capital "S"?
> 
> Bow down and show some respect!
> 
> It's _S_hea butter and not _s_hea butter! ​


My phone usually autocorrects it.


----------



## gvin89

Where are you all ordering that good Shea from?  I am finishing up this Jane Carter Nourish & Shine in the meantime.


----------



## Aggie

gvin89 said:


> Where are you all ordering that good Shea from?  I am finishing up this Jane Carter Nourish & Shine in the meantime.


@gvin89

You can order it from Amazon and many of us use the vendor called Oslove Organics.

There are Etsy vendors you can also purchase from:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/230240340/10-pounds-100-natural-pure-raw-shea?ref= and
https://www.etsy.com/listing/543880235/5-lbs-african-shea-butter-unrefined-raw?ref= and
https://www.etsy.com/listing/561010856/strawberry-heaven-scent-coconut?ref= - this one is already mixed to some wonderful fluffiness.


----------



## healthyhair2

Soaring Eagle said:


> I have been using Shea Butter since my big chop last year, and I absolutely love it. I have been using the Mane Choice Hair Dressing which is Shea Butter based. It is not whipped and is kind of dense. I'm probably the only one that doesn't like whipped butters. I like rubbing the butter between my fingers to melt it down and then piling it onto my hair. I love feeling that thick layer of Shea Butter on my strands.



I looove this one. The smell is amazing and I don't find it greasy.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Chicoro said:


> Did ya'll know that Shea is spelled with a capital "S"?
> 
> Bow down and show some respect!
> 
> It's _S_hea butter and not _s_hea butter! ​



You have just helped me so much right here. 

Do you know how many times I have wasted TIME fixing the auto-capitalization? And I don't even catch it all the time. Now I can rest.  Ohhh . . . 

I thought my phone thought "shea" was a woman's name or something:


----------



## healthyhair2

In this challenge


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Whipped Up:
Unrefined SB
Pure Argan Oil
Brahmi Powder

I decided to 'scent' it a little, (because of the Powder) with Pin.eapple Su.preme from Pip.ing Rock, and it didn't have a "stopper" so I over poured and now it's overly scented (which I guess isn't bad), but it's really fragrance-ful

It turned out nice & whipped & creamy tho'


----------



## keranikki

Taleah2009 said:


> Hello fellow Bison!



1st and 10…Bison!


----------



## Sally.

Here is my starting pic. I had a hair cut on January 5, and chopped off about 6 inches because of the extent of my split ends. Come to think of it, I hadn't really trimmed in at least 4 years! Now I know why my hair's porosity has changed so drastically. All of the split ends and damage to the cortex made it hard for moisture to get in and stay in. I've also gone through and gotten rid of as many left over split ends and ssk's that I can because ssk's seems to lead to hair breakage moreso than split ends.

I haven't straightened it again since I got it cut so it's not "smooth," but its good to know my starting length is at 5 inches. My SO failed to straighten out my shirt and take the pic from the right lighting and I didn’t feel like going back and forth with him, so this first pic that he took will have to do for determining my length and I will do better for the next quarterly check in.


----------



## Chicoro

Sally. said:


> Here is my starting pic. I had a hair cut on January 5, and chopped off about 6 inches because of the extent of my split ends. Come to think of it, I hadn't really trimmed in at least 4 years! Now I know why my hair's porosity has changed so drastically. All of the split ends and damage to the cortex made it hard for moisture to get in and stay in. I've also gone through and gotten rid of as many left over split ends and ssk's that I can because ssk's seems to lead to hair breakage moreso than split ends.
> 
> I haven't straightened it again since I got it cut so it's not "smooth," but its good to know my starting length is at 5 inches. My SO failed to straighten out my shirt and take the pic from the right lighting and I didn’t feel like going back and forth with him, so this first pic that he took will have to do for determining my length and I will do better for the next quarterly check in.



I thought the picture was really clear.  While looking at the photo I was thinking, "She's lucky to have a wonderful starting picture with perfect, full looking ends and so precisely measured at 5 inches with that shirt!" 

Happy Shea Sliding!


----------



## Chicoro

Aggie said:


> @gvin89
> 
> You can order it from Amazon and *many of use the vendor called Oslove Organics.*
> 
> There are Etsy vendors you can also purchase from:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/230240340/10-pounds-100-natural-pure-raw-shea?ref= and
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/543880235/5-lbs-african-shea-butter-unrefined-raw?ref= and
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/561010856/strawberry-heaven-scent-coconut?ref= - this one is already mixed to some wonderful fluffiness.





From Oslove Organics...They are making my dreams come true. I wish I could order 44 pounds of Shea butter!

I've never seen a vendor offer the possibility to order 44 pounds to non-wholesale customers! If I had 44 pounds of Shea butter, I'd step inside and bathe in it. Can you imagine having 44 pounds of Shea at the house?!

I never heard of this company until I saw your above post, @Aggie . Thanks for the mention.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

First wash day of 2018 is complete.


----------



## Saga

YvetteWithJoy said:


> First wash day of 2018 is complete.
> 
> View attachment 421433


I always love the way you write out your regimen posts. They're so streamlined and easy to read!


I took down my cornrows the other day and used the Cantu Root Rinse on my scalp and washed my hair with the Alikay Natural Black Soap. I sprayed my hair with the Ayurvedic Tea and then added CP oil to grease my scalp. Then I sealed with my Shea butter mix and put my hair into little braids to go under my wig. I'm actually surprised how a little goes a long way with the Shea butter. I made my whipped mix about a month ago and have barely scratched the surface. Next time I'll pick a creamier texture because this version was a little grainy and I didn't have time to let it solidify and mix it again.

I'm also really interested in making that CP ayurvedic Shea butter. It would kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> I always love the way you write out your regimen posts. They're so streamlined and easy to read!
> 
> 
> I took down my cornrows the other day and used the Cantu Root Rinse on my scalp and washed my hair with the Alikay Natural Black Soap. I sprayed my hair with the Ayurvedic Tea and then added CP oil to grease my scalp. Then I sealed with my Shea butter mix and put my hair into little braids to go under my wig. I'm actually surprised how a little goes a long way with the Shea butter. I made my whipped mix about a month ago and have barely scratched the surface. Next time I'll pick a creamier texture because this version was a little grainy and I didn't have time to let it solidify and mix it again.
> 
> I'm also really interested in making that CP ayurvedic Shea butter. It would kill two birds with one stone.



Thanks! That actually means a lot. Writing is a little challenging for me sometimes, as I'm a math/science geek (I guess that's why I write in tables ). I wish we could simply create tables using the text editor. I keep thinking, "There's gotta be a way. There's just GOTTA be."


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> View attachment 421423
> 
> From Oslove Organics...They are making my dreams come true. I wish I could order 44 pounds of Shea butter!
> 
> I've never seen a vendor offer the possibility to order 44 pounds to non-wholesale customers! If I had 44 pounds of Shea butter, I'd step inside and bathe in it. Can you imagine having 44 pounds of Shea at the house?!
> 
> I never heard of this company until I saw your above post, @Aggie . Thanks for the mention.



This is the vendor that I purchase my shea butter from. Would you believe that just last week, I was seriously considering buying those 44 pounds of shea awesomeness?! My son was like... now mom, what in the world will you do with all that shea butter?  I patted him on the head in the most loving way and said...lay it all out on my bed, roll around in it and make some shea angels! Now gone on somewhere, tryna crush my shea dreams!


----------



## beauti

*My hair has been washed, conditioned, twisted, and shea buttered  for the next 2 weeks.*


----------



## kupenda

YvetteWithJoy said:


> First wash day of 2018 is complete.
> 
> View attachment 421433



You are so legit with it


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

kupenda said:


> You are so legit with it


----------



## jennex

ElevatedEnergy said:


> This is the vendor that I purchase my shea butter from. Would you believe that just last week, I was seriously considering buying those 44 pounds of shea awesomeness?! My son was like... now mom, what in the world will you do with all that shea butter?  I patted him on the head in the most loving way and said...lay it all out on my bed, roll around in it and make some shea angels! *Now gone on somewhere, tryna crush my shea dreams!*


----------



## Aggie

Chicoro said:


> View attachment 421423
> 
> From Oslove Organics...They are making my dreams come true. I wish I could order 44 pounds of Shea butter!
> 
> I've never seen a vendor offer the possibility to order 44 pounds to non-wholesale customers! If I had 44 pounds of Shea butter, I'd step inside and bathe in it. Can you imagine having 44 pounds of Shea at the house?!
> 
> I never heard of this company until I saw your above post, @Aggie . Thanks for the mention.


Actually it was @ElevatedEnergy who first mentioned it and I just ran with it myself.


----------



## caribeandiva

I buy my Shea butter at my local beauty supply store. I got the yellow, unrefined kind from Ghana. They have the other kinds too. I think I’ll try white Shea butter next time.


----------



## caribeandiva

One month progress since I started moisturizing my hair properly with my whipped Shea butter mix.


----------



## Taleah2009

caribeandiva said:


> One month progress since I started moisturizing my hair properly with my whipped Shea butter mix.
> 
> View attachment 421489



Wow!!!  I can definitely see the difference!  Great progress


----------



## Aggie

caribeandiva said:


> One month progress since I started moisturizing my hair properly with my whipped Shea butter mix.
> 
> View attachment 421489


Awesome progress @caribeandiva


----------



## caribeandiva

Taleah2009 said:


> Wow!!!  I can definitely see the difference!  Great progress





Aggie said:


> Awesome progress @caribeandiva


Thank you ladies!! This is WITHOUT any growth aides. Every night I spray each section of hair with water, moisturize with S-curl then seal with Shea butter. Thank you for all the help @Chicoro !! I’ll be using the curlyproverbz growth oil too from now on. I can’t wait to see how much more growth I get using it!


----------



## mzteaze

Has anyone had an allergic reaction to raw Shea butter?. I've been having a reaction but the Shea butter is really the only new thing.


----------



## caribeandiva

mzteaze said:


> Has anyone had an allergic reaction to raw Shea butter?. I've been having a reaction but the Shea butter is really the only new thing.


What kind are you using?


----------



## CocoGlow

mzteaze said:


> Has anyone had an allergic reaction to raw Shea butter?. I've been having a reaction but the Shea butter is really the only new thing.



@mzteaze

Do you have a rubber latex allergy? I remember reading years ago that people with latex allergies may have an allergic reaction to shea butter for some reason, but I don't think there is definitive data on the topic.


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> This is the vendor that I purchase my shea butter from. Would you believe that just last week, I was seriously considering buying those 44 pounds of shea awesomeness?! My son was like... now mom, what in the world will you do with all that shea butter?  I patted him on the head in the most loving way and said...lay it all out on my bed, roll around in it and *make some shea angels! Now gone on somewhere, tryna crush my shea dreams!*








Go ahead and buy the 44 pounds. I'd like to see those shea angels myself!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> One month progress since I started moisturizing my hair properly with my whipped Shea butter mix.
> 
> View attachment 421489



Our *FIRST *Shea-made hair unicorn, of this thread,  @caribeandiva ,  has taken flight!!!!!! 
Grow, girl! Retain that mane!


----------



## Chicoro

mzteaze said:


> Has anyone had an allergic reaction to raw Shea butter?. I've been having a reaction but the Shea butter is really the only new thing.





CocoGlow said:


> @mzteaze
> 
> Do you have a rubber latex allergy? I remember reading years ago that people with latex allergies may have an allergic reaction to shea butter for some reason, but I don't think there is definitive data on the topic.



I can't find any formal studies!

I don't think Shea butter contains protein.

I saw the article about the rubber latex allergy and Shea butter connection. I don't think the information is correct. But, I could be wrong. Time to investigate! Here's a link to an article. This article specific identities Shea butter from Nigeria being the most problematic in terms of people having a reaction.

http://vermontsoap.com/does-shea-butter-contain-latex/

But the article says there are proteins in Shea.
http://latexallergyresources.org/sites/default/files/newsletter-attachments/The ALERT Dec 2012.pdf

https://www.ajol.info/index.php/ajb/article/viewFile/66067/53784
This article is a study in Nigeria done one Shea leaves. But the title says it is analyzing Shea butter.

I have absolutely no idea!!!!!!! 

LHCF Shea Butter FBI, calling all cars! Calling all cars!


----------



## mzteaze

caribeandiva said:


> What kind are you using?



I bought a raw Shea butter from Amazon.


----------



## mzteaze

CocoGlow said:


> @mzteaze
> 
> Do you have a rubber latex allergy? I remember reading years ago that people with latex allergies may have an allergic reaction to shea butter for some reason, but I don't think there is definitive data on the topic.



I've never had an allergic reaction to latex. Will check it out.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> I buy my Shea butter at my local beauty supply store. I got the yellow, unrefined kind from Ghana. They have the other kinds too. *I think I’ll try white Shea butter next time*.



Girl, if it ain't broke....


----------



## mzteaze

Chicoro said:


> I can't find any formal studies!
> 
> I don't think Shea butter contains protein.
> 
> I saw the article about the rubber latex allergy and Shea butter connection. I don't think the information is correct. But, I could be wrong. Time to investigate! Here's a link to an article. This article specific identities Shea butter from Nigeria being the most problematic in terms of people having a reaction.
> 
> http://vermontsoap.com/does-shea-butter-contain-latex/
> 
> But the article says there are proteins in Shea.
> http://latexallergyresources.org/sites/default/files/newsletter-attachments/The ALERT Dec 2012.pdf
> 
> https://www.ajol.info/index.php/ajb/article/viewFile/66067/53784
> This article is a study in Nigeria done one Shea leaves. But the title says it is analyzing Shea butter.
> 
> I have absolutely no idea!!!!!!!
> 
> LHCF Shea Butter FBI, calling all cars! Calling all cars!



Thanks for that.  Because I'm having some reaction on just one side of my body, I'm ruling Shea butter out for the moment.  Plus, my reaction isn't on my scalp where I've applied the product several days in a row.


----------



## Chicoro

Aggie said:


> Actually it was @ElevatedEnergy who first mentioned it and I just ran with it myself.



Aww, thank you! @ElevatedEnergy is the natural products queen, isn't she!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Our *FIRST *Shea-made hair unicorn, of this thread,  @caribeandiva ,  has taken flight!!!!!!
> Grow, girl! Retain that mane!


 thank you!!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Girl, if it ain't broke....


True! I’ll stick to what works.


----------



## Aggie

I finally mixed some Shea Butter in with my preferred ayurveda powders. This is my own version of ayur-chebe/Shea butter mix:-

-8 oz Raw Unrefined African Shea Butter

-1/2 teaspoon each of triphala powder (boosts hair volume and growth, prevents hair graying and manages split ends and frizzy hair), brahmi powder (stimulates growth), hibiscus powder (promotes hair regrowth), kalpi tone powder ( controls dandruff, premature graying and strengthens hair, smells wonderful).

-1 teaspoon of rose petal powder for scent - smells so wonderful (increases blood flow to hair follicles,strengthens hair, reduces hair fall, hydrates hair but did I mention it smells so good ).

-2 teaspoons each of amla powder (promotes moisture and strength), and Bhringraj powder also known as king of the herbs (promotes moisture and strength, promotes hair growth).

-1 oz of Zenia Brahmi/Amla Oil
-2 ozs of Bhringraj oil
 10 drops each of peppermint and lavender essential oil.

I will be using it once every 4 days on my strands for 3 months to see what happens and report back.

Here's a pic of it
 :


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@caribeandiva 
Great Results Sis and Good Documentation!....


----------



## fifigirl

Chicoro said:


> I can't find any formal studies!
> 
> I don't think Shea butter contains protein.
> 
> I saw the article about the rubber latex allergy and Shea butter connection. I don't think the information is correct. But, I could be wrong. Time to investigate! Here's a link to an article. This article specific identities Shea butter from Nigeria being the most problematic in terms of people having a reaction.
> 
> http://vermontsoap.com/does-shea-butter-contain-latex/
> 
> But the article says there are proteins in Shea.
> http://latexallergyresources.org/sites/default/files/newsletter-attachments/The ALERT Dec 2012.pdf
> 
> https://www.ajol.info/index.php/ajb/article/viewFile/66067/53784
> This article is a study in Nigeria done one Shea leaves. But the title says it is analyzing Shea butter.
> 
> I have absolutely no idea!!!!!!!
> 
> LHCF Shea Butter FBI, calling all cars! Calling all cars!




You're really something else chicoro! But i luv you that way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@mzteaze
Are you itching or breaking out or both Ms. Teaze?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Your SB-Blend looks like it turned out well Sis.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Your SB-Blend looks like it turned out well Sis.


Thanks @IDareT'sHair. Additionally I will be adding my Sunshine Shea Butter on top of the mix. That stuff smells so goodt and will be a great as an emollient sealant of my Ayur-Chebe/Shea mix.


----------



## gvin89

Anyone using Shea butter on their son? My son has a box and uses S-curl or Oyin's Greg juice to moisturize.  However, we see a lot of circles/broken ends when he picks his hair (he usually sponges it).

I'm excited to report that I purchased Shea butter today and it should be here by next Tuesday. I'll then whip up a batch for me and my girls


----------



## Chicoro

Aggie said:


> I finally mixed some Shea Butter in with my preferred ayurveda powders. This is my own version of ayur-chebe/Shea butter mix:-
> 
> -8 oz Raw Unrefined African Shea Butter
> 
> -1/2 teaspoon each of triphala powder (boosts hair volume and growth, prevents hair graying and manages split ends and frizzy hair), brahmi powder (stimulates growth), hibiscus powder (promotes hair regrowth), kalpi tone powder ( controls dandruff, premature graying and strengthens hair, smells wonderful).
> 
> -1 teaspoon of rose petal powder for scent - smells so wonderful (increases blood flow to hair follicles,strengthens hair, reduces hair fall, hydrates hair but did I mention it smells so good ).
> 
> -2 teaspoons each of amla powder (promotes moisture and strength), and Bhringraj powder also known as king of the herbs (promotes moisture and strength, promotes hair growth).
> 
> -1 oz of Zenia Brahmi/Amla Oil
> -2 ozs of Bhringraj oil
> 10 drops each of peppermint and lavender essential oil.
> 
> I will be using it once every 4 days on my strands for 3 months to see what happens and report back.
> 
> Here's a pic of it
> View attachment 421499 :View attachment 421499



That shea mix looks like milk chocolate that is edible and delicious!


----------



## Chicoro

gvin89 said:


> Anyone using Shea butter on their son? My son has a box and uses S-curl or Oyin's Greg juice to moisturize.  However, we see a lot of circles/broken ends when he picks his hair (he usually sponges it).
> 
> I'm excited to report that I purchased Shea butter today and it should be here by next Tuesday. I'll then whip up a batch for me and my girls



That sponge creates a lot of FRICTION on the hair!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Got some winter shea mask recipes to share to keep those strands buttery soft and the scalp supple in this cold, dry season.

Shea mask Recipe #1
Cream Shea Delight!

Starts with oat milk. If you have experience making nut milks, it is exactly the same. Soak the oats in water overnight, blend then strain. I find knee highs gets the job done the best for straining.






If you dont want to use home made oat milk you could just use coconut milk and be done with it but it is not the same. Oat milk is thicker, richer, creamier and because of its mucilage has amazing slip. I found it to work pretty awesome on its own as a pre-poo mask.



However this is a shea recipe so go ahead and separate out around 4 ounces of oat milk add a few spoonfuls of your whipped shea butter and about 1/4 teaspoon of honey.

Mix well.




Use on dry hair pre-wash. Slip and slide from the slippery oat milk and shea butter combined for about a hour.





(This is still my favorite GIF...I'mma put it in my signature!!! LOL)


Tell your winter dry hair and scalp to be gone boo!

Shampoo & Condition as normal. This treatment is very concentrated so I would recommend to do it once or twice a month. Also any oat milk that is leftover can be frozen. I like to measure enough for each treatment, pour into molds and separate so I can just use as needed.


----------



## Aggie

Chicoro said:


> That shea mix looks like milk chocolate that is edible and delicious!


It smells delicious too. Thanks hon


----------



## caribeandiva

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Got some winter shea mask recipes to share to keep those strands buttery soft and the scalp supple in this cold, dry season.
> 
> Shea mask Recipe #1
> Cream Shea Delight!
> 
> Starts with oat milk. If you have experience making nut milks, it is exactly the same. Soak the oats in water overnight, blend then strain. I find knee highs gets the job done the best for straining.
> 
> View attachment 421515
> 
> View attachment 421517
> 
> 
> If you dont want to use home made oat milk you could just use coconut milk and be done with it but it is not the same. Oat milk is thicker, richer, creamier and because of its mucilage has amazing slip. I found it to work pretty awesome on its own as a pre-poo mask.
> 
> View attachment 421519
> 
> However this is a shea recipe so go ahead and separate out around 4 ounces of oat milk add a few spoonfuls of your whipped shea butter and about 1/4 teaspoon of honey.
> View attachment 421523
> Mix well.
> 
> View attachment 421521
> 
> 
> Use on dry hair pre-wash. Slip and slide from the slippery oat milk and shea butter combined for about a hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This is still my favorite GIF...I'mma put it in my signature!!! LOL)
> 
> 
> Tell your winter dry hair and scalp to be gone boo!
> 
> Shampoo & Condition as normal. This treatment is very concentrated so I would recommend to do it once or twice a month. Also any oat milk that is leftover can be frozen. I like to measure enough for each treatment, pour into molds and separate so I can just use as needed.
> 
> View attachment 421525
> 
> View attachment 421527


Forget my hair!! I wanna eat this!!


----------



## beauti

*@ElevatedEnergy I JUST washed my hair! Now I gotta wait 2 weeks to try this delicious recipe






 thanks for sharing sis!
*


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

caribeandiva said:


> Forget my hair!! I wanna eat this!!



It sure is good too! Add a little cinnamon and stevia and use as creamer for your coffee.

I also add an ounce in my DS's bath water once a week. It makes his skin so soft and helps with his eczema. He is the reason I actually started using it in my hair. When I would pour the bath water over his hair with the oat milk in it, his hair would be super moisturized. I was like hmmmmmmmmm let me try this out too!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> That shea mix looks like milk chocolate that is edible and delicious!



I was thinking the same thing! @Aggie That shea mix looks good enough to eat


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

beauti said:


> *@ElevatedEnergy I JUST washed my hair! Now I gotta wait 2 weeks to try this delicious recipe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for sharing sis!*



You and Chicoro gonna take me out with all these good GIFs!!! LOL

I guess I better hurry up and post the next recipe so you can have a choice of which one to try! I'll have it up before your next wash day!


----------



## beauti

*I couldnt resist  

Can't wait for the rest 
*


----------



## grownwomanaz

gvin89 said:


> Anyone using Shea butter on their son? My son has a box and uses S-curl or Oyin's Greg juice to moisturize.  However, we see a lot of circles/broken ends when he picks his hair (he usually sponges it).
> 
> I'm excited to report that I purchased Shea butter today and it should be here by next Tuesday. I'll then whip up a batch for me and my girls



My whole fam is using it head to toe, dh and 3 sons. I'm making some for my sister, mom and dad too.


----------



## Aggie

grownwomanaz said:


> My whole fam is using it head to toe, dh and 3 sons. I'm making some for my sister, mom and dad too.


Wow you are so kind to do this for your family. I gave my sister and 2 nieces 3lbs each of African Black Soap but I think I draw the line with my SB. Not sure I can share it  just yet .


----------



## grownwomanaz

FYI I bought my first pound of Shea and cocoa butter from Henna Sooq.

Applied diluted baking soda to scalp and hair for 45 mins.
Deep conditioned with Shea Moisture Sachi Inchi  oil mask with heat for 1hr rinsed and air dried some.  
Saturated scalp and hair with fermented rice water 1hr rinsed with cool water.
Applied Garnier Whole Blends Legendary Olive leave-in and slathered on my whipped Shea mix to 5 flat twists.


----------



## mzteaze

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mzteaze
> Are you itching or breaking out or both Ms. Teaze?



I had a red eye (just like pink eye but one eye only), some swelling and itchiness on just one side of my body.  Nothing on scalp.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Aggie said:


> I finally mixed some Shea Butter in with my preferred ayurveda powders. This is my own version of ayur-chebe/Shea butter mix:-
> 
> -8 oz Raw Unrefined African Shea Butter
> 
> -1/2 teaspoon each of triphala powder (boosts hair volume and growth, prevents hair graying and manages split ends and frizzy hair), brahmi powder (stimulates growth), hibiscus powder (promotes hair regrowth), kalpi tone powder ( controls dandruff, premature graying and strengthens hair, smells wonderful).
> 
> -1 teaspoon of rose petal powder for scent - smells so wonderful (increases blood flow to hair follicles,strengthens hair, reduces hair fall, hydrates hair but did I mention it smells so good ).
> 
> -2 teaspoons each of amla powder (promotes moisture and strength), and Bhringraj powder also known as king of the herbs (promotes moisture and strength, promotes hair growth).
> 
> -1 oz of Zenia Brahmi/Amla Oil
> -2 ozs of Bhringraj oil
> 10 drops each of peppermint and lavender essential oil.
> 
> I will be using it once every 4 days on my strands for 3 months to see what happens and report back.
> 
> Here's a pic of it
> View attachment 421499 :View attachment 421499



Looks and sounds amazing.


----------



## Aggie

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Looks and sounds amazing.


Thank you


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

@IDareT'sHair, you have turned into a DIY machine! I love your simple ingredients lists. That's a nice option: Simple, quicker, yet effective.


----------



## Froreal3

Unpinned my 8 large twists which I hadn't touched since wash day on Sunday. I untwisted a couple and they were still feeling juice and moisturized. I then re-moisturized them with AVJ/water/glycerine mix, APB Cupuacu Avocado moisturizer, and sealed with APB Hair & Body butter (which is mostly shea butter). Pinned them back up under my wig till wash day which is Sunday. I think this low manipulation regimen along with the shea butter will help with retention. I'm gonna go ahead and do a dusting next wash day. 

Love the consistency of the APB butter. It's so smooth and easy to apply. I got it in Pumpkin Marshmallow scent which I adore!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@mzteaze
Hope you're better. 

I can get "reactions" from stuff quickly a Ben.adryl usually helps, and then I hafta' back-track on what I used.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Last Night:
Whipped up a 4oz batch of Carrot Oil & Unref SB.  Turned out very nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

YvetteWithJoy said:


> *you have turned into a DIY machine! I love your simple ingredients lists. That's a nice option: Simple, quicker, yet effective. *


@YvetteWithJoy
Thank you Ms. Lady!

I made a nice blend of SB & Pure Carrot Oil last night.  It turned out "lovely"...

I hope I don't blow the motor out of my little $12.00 electric Mixer.

I bought some Linseed Oil and will whip up a batch of that. 

Last night I ordered Onion Oil and some Jojoba Oil (Hemani  Brand - from iLoveHerbal *Free Shipping*) and will make up a batch of those two when they arrive.

I'm only making Butter Blends (no Soaps, DC'ers,  etc...)


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

IDareT'sHair said:


> @YvetteWithJoy
> Thank you Ms. Lady!
> 
> I made a nice blend of SB & Pure Carrot Oil last night.  It turned out "lovely"...
> 
> I hope I don't blow the motor out of my little $12.00 electric Mixer.
> 
> I bought some Linseed Oil and will whip up a batch of that.
> 
> Last night I ordered Onion Oil and some Jojoba Oil (Hemani  Brand - from iLoveHerbal *Free Shipping*) and will make up a batch of those two when they arrive.
> 
> I'm only making Butter Blends (no Soaps, DC'ers,  etc...)



Onion oil. Interesting! What does it smell like? I _just_ watched a video about the power of onion juice for edges and general thickness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@YvetteWithJoy
It just shipped. 

I did buy "Garlic Oil" from Hemani and it smells really good beweave it or not?  Not a "trace" of garlic in the scent.  Same with Black Seed Oil (surprisingly good).

The Fenugreek Oil I used last week was interesting smelling, as well as the Carrot I used last night.

Curious about Linseed Oil?  I haven't opened it to smell it yet.


----------



## naturalagain2

No more hard dry hair on my girls or temporary softness! They can go days without moisturizing and sealing and their hair is still baby soft and moisturized to the touch. No more dry feeling when running my hands through their hair. Just Shea butter softness!!! Only thing that has changed in their regimen is the CP growth oil and shea butter. They should definitely retain good length even more so now!!


----------



## gvin89

@naturalagain2 , what's your regimen for your girls?  I know I need to tweak a few things and think they can benefit from adding shea butter into their regimen.  How long have you been using CP growth oil?

@grownwomanaz , how are your men using the SB on their hair?  You said from head to toe....did you make a body butter?  I just ordered 3 lbs so let a sister know what else I can do.

@ElevatedEnergy , tell me more about treating your son's eczema with the oat milk.  My son suffers from eczema as well....

@caribeandiva , I see the difference in your hair...it looks thicker!  Great progress.  Any difference in your ends?

@Chicoro , I never considered the sponge to cause so much friction, but I definitely can see how.  My son's a swimmer so he washes 3 times a week.  The sponge just gives him that twisted look without me actually having to twist it for him every other day.  I need to find a product to define his curls without the sponge.  I'm in a season of "learning" for sure!


----------



## caribeandiva

gvin89 said:


> I see the difference in your hair...it looks thicker! Great progress. Any difference in your ends?


My ends feels so soft now! Before they were dry and crispy. Especially the back of the crown area. Lawwddd.. that section was always short, and super dry. Now it’s moist! No wonder it was always short, dry, crackly hair don’t stay on your head long.


----------



## Garner

Aggie said:


> I finally mixed some Shea Butter in with my preferred ayurveda powders. This is my own version of ayur-chebe/Shea butter mix:-
> 
> -8 oz Raw Unrefined African Shea Butter
> 
> -1/2 teaspoon each of triphala powder (boosts hair volume and growth, prevents hair graying and manages split ends and frizzy hair), brahmi powder (stimulates growth), hibiscus powder (promotes hair regrowth), kalpi tone powder ( controls dandruff, premature graying and strengthens hair, smells wonderful).
> 
> -1 teaspoon of rose petal powder for scent - smells so wonderful (increases blood flow to hair follicles,strengthens hair, reduces hair fall, hydrates hair but did I mention it smells so good ).
> 
> -2 teaspoons each of amla powder (promotes moisture and strength), and Bhringraj powder also known as king of the herbs (promotes moisture and strength, promotes hair growth).
> 
> -1 oz of Zenia Brahmi/Amla Oil
> -2 ozs of Bhringraj oil
> 10 drops each of peppermint and lavender essential oil.
> 
> I will be using it once every 4 days on my strands for 3 months to see what happens and report back.
> 
> Here's a pic of it
> View attachment 421499 :View attachment 421499



This looks very nourishing to the strands.  Looks good enough to eat.  lol  Do you add the powders themselves in the Shea mix without placing them in an infusion?  If so, does it cause the Shea mix to feel gritty? If so how do you resolve this?


----------



## naturalagain2

gvin89 said:


> @naturalagain2 , what's your regimen for your girls?  I know I need to tweak a few things and think they can benefit from adding shea butter into their regimen.  How long have you been using CP growth oil?



I think I started using the CP growth oil around the end of November.

I usually get their hair straighten once every other month or so (except summer months, then they are in protective styles like braids or twists with extensions).

When they are straighten it usually last for 3 weeks during that time:
Week 1: Every other day or 3rd day I use the CP growth oil just on their ends at night before they wrap their hair.
Week 2: Every other day or 3rd day I oil their scalp (scalp massage) and ends with CP growth oil.
Week 3: Same as week 2
Week 4: I wash and deep condition with a Moisture deep conditioner and mix Aphogee 2 min in with it. Then give them a braidout, twistout or wash and go.

*When they are not straightened or in protective style I basically do the same thing as week 4 but do not use protein but once a month and deep condition with a moisturizing DC instead. I also wash biweekly. During this time they wear mostly braidouts & twistouts. I moisturized and seal using my water mix and Shea butter every 3 days.*

Wash day consist of:
Prepoo w/ CP growth oil
Shampoo or Cowash
Deep Condition (In the past few weeks I make sure they get under the dryer for 30mins (I think using heat has helped them greatly instead of just letting them sit with a plastic cap.)
Rinse then mist hair using my water mix (AVJ/Water/a few drops of Peppermint oil or Tea Tree oil or Rosemary oil)
Oil scalp and seal hair with one of my favorite oils (CP growth oil or Ella+Co holy grail oil; hair is uber soft at this step)
Leave-In (As I Am leave in conditioner)
Then use just a touch of shea butter to each twist or braid

Super soft moisturized hair for a week!!!

*My oldest daughter has been so moisturized I think it may be too much to go in after 3 days to moisturize and seal. I may have to scale back with her. The youngest has very thick thirsty hair. Her hair loves it every 3 days but can go longer without it being dry at all.*


----------



## Garner

@ElevatedEnergy Your recipe looks good also.  How much oats need to be soaked to make an adequate supply of oat milk?


----------



## grownwomanaz

@gvin89 my guys use my whipped shea butter mix on their hair and body. I told them to apply to their hair when wet/damp after showering or washing their hair. Two of my sons have afros lol dh and my youngest son have a low caesar.


----------



## Garner

naturalagain2 said:


> I think I started using the CP growth oil around the end of November.
> 
> I usually get their hair straighten once every other month or so (except summer months, then they are in protective styles like braids or twists with extensions).
> 
> When they are straighten it usually last for 3 weeks during that time:
> Week 1: Every other day or 3rd day I use the CP growth oil just on their ends at night before they wrap their hair.
> Week 2: Every other day or 3rd day I oil their scalp (scalp massage) and ends with CP growth oil.
> Week 3: Same as week 2
> Week 4: I wash and deep condition with a Moisture deep conditioner and mix Aphogee 2 min in with it. Then give them a braidout, twistout or wash and go.
> 
> *When they are not straightened or in protective style I basically do the same thing as week 4 but do not use protein but once a month and deep condition with a moisturizing DC instead. I also wash biweekly. During this time they wear mostly braidouts & twistouts. I moisturized and seal using my water mix and Shea butter every 3 days.*
> 
> Wash day consist of:
> Prepoo w/ CP growth oil
> Shampoo or Cowash
> Deep Condition (In the past few weeks I make sure they get under the dryer for 30mins (I think using heat has helped them greatly instead of just letting them sit with a plastic cap.)
> Rinse then mist hair using my water mix (AVJ/Water/a few drops of Peppermint oil or Tea Tree oil or Rosemary oil)
> Oil scalp and seal hair with one of my favorite oils (CP growth oil or Ella+Co holy grail oil; hair is uber soft at this step)
> Leave-In (As I Am leave in conditioner)
> Then use just a touch of shea butter to each twist or braid
> 
> Super soft moisturized hair for a week!!!
> 
> *My oldest daughter has been so moisturized I think it may be too much to go in after 3 days to moisturize and seal. I may have to scale back with her. The youngest has very thick thirsty hair. Her hair loves it every 3 days but can go longer without it being dry at all.*


You take really good care of their hair and I am sure they appreciate it!


----------



## Aggie

Garner said:


> This looks very nourishing to the strands.  Looks good enough to eat.  lol  Do you add the powders themselves in the Shea mix without placing them in an infusion?  If so, does it cause the Shea mix to feel gritty? If so how do you resolve this?


Hi. Yes I added all the powders to the shea mix. You can feel the powders in the mix as you apply it to the hair. I don't mind this since it still feels smooth. I will add some of it to my DC this weekend since I have quite a bit. It is very rich and emollient I might add.


----------



## Daina

@gvin89, it's definitely the sponge my son does the same to his hair and I noticed some breakage. I have told him to cut back on using it and make sure his hair is lubed up before using.


----------



## Chicoro

I've started our *Shea- Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame *in the first post of this thread. So far, we've got @caribeandiva on the list as she's the first person to report back with her shea results. There's plenty of space in that 1st post for more Shea-Made Hair Unicorns. So, track and measure the hair you retain and report back. I can't wait to place more folks in that list!


----------



## gvin89

@Daina , thanks for confirming.  You and @Chicoro opened my eyes.  I will get him started on moisturizing more and using shea butter as @grownwomanaz suggested and hopefully that will make a difference.  You ladies rock in here...I've learned so much over the last 3 days.

I am currently in 2 strand twists and last night tried a new nighttime technique inspired by you ladies, of course.  I sprayed my hair with Oyin Greg Juice and then took each twist out, slathered it with Jane Carter Nourish & shine, and retwisted.  I instantly felt my hydration levels increase.  I liked the way my hair felt this morning so I took them down and my twistout looks great.  My roots are soft and ends are not as stringy.  I know it's very soon, but I've had issues with retaining moisture so I noticed the difference immediately.  I will monitor the next few days and post pictures soon...haven't figured out how to do it from my phone.


----------



## Chicoro

Garner said:


> This looks very nourishing to the strands.  Looks good enough to eat.  lol  *Do you add the powders themselves in the Shea mix without placing them in an infusion?  If so, does it cause the Shea mix to feel gritty? If so how do you resolve this*?




*Shea Butter with Powders*
post *#566* from @ThatJerseyGirl

I know that @Aggie said she could feel the graininess in her finished Shea butter/powder product. And ThatJerseyGirl had a different result. You can go back and check out ThatJerseyGirl's  post as she has more detail about her process than I placed  in this post. I copied sa nippet of what she wrote below:


_"I did measure my powders. Don't even ask me why. It just felt like the right thing to do at this point lolol...

After I included the powders, I used a wooden skewer to stir the powders carefully into the mixture because at this point, the butters and oils are warm. The color is looking good at this point. A nice green color. 

I placed saran wrap over the mixture and stored it in the refrigerator for 4 hours to make sure it was good and solid considering the amount of oils that I used.  

Four hours later, I whipped it and it came out deliciously whipped. Thick, airy and fluffy and the color is that of a light beige color. No green in sight from the powders. *Also, since the powders were added while the mixture was warm, there is no texture or graininess to it at all. All powders were thoroughly absorbed. *I am pleasantly surprised."_


----------



## Chicoro

naturalagain2 said:


> I think I started using the CP growth oil around the end of November.
> 
> I usually get their hair straighten once every other month or so (except summer months, then they are in protective styles like braids or twists with extensions).
> 
> When they are straighten it usually last for 3 weeks during that time:
> Week 1: Every other day or 3rd day I use the CP growth oil just on their ends at night before they wrap their hair.
> Week 2: Every other day or 3rd day I oil their scalp (scalp massage) and ends with CP growth oil.
> Week 3: Same as week 2
> Week 4: I wash and deep condition with a Moisture deep conditioner and mix Aphogee 2 min in with it. Then give them a braidout, twistout or wash and go.
> 
> *When they are not straightened or in protective style I basically do the same thing as week 4 but do not use protein but once a month and deep condition with a moisturizing DC instead. I also wash biweekly. During this time they wear mostly braidouts & twistouts. I moisturized and seal using my water mix and Shea butter every 3 days.*
> 
> Wash day consist of:
> Prepoo w/ CP growth oil
> Shampoo or Cowash
> Deep Condition (In the past few weeks I make sure they get under the dryer for 30mins (I think using heat has helped them greatly instead of just letting them sit with a plastic cap.)
> Rinse then mist hair using my water mix (AVJ/Water/a few drops of Peppermint oil or Tea Tree oil or Rosemary oil)
> Oil scalp and seal hair with one of my favorite oils (CP growth oil or Ella+Co holy grail oil; hair is uber soft at this step)
> Leave-In (As I Am leave in conditioner)
> Then use just a touch of shea butter to each twist or braid
> 
> Super soft moisturized hair for a week!!!
> 
> *My oldest daughter has been so moisturized I think it may be too much to go in after 3 days to moisturize and seal. I may have to scale back with her. The youngest has very thick thirsty hair. Her hair loves it every 3 days but can go longer without it being dry at all.*



Congratulations on finding a process and product/ingredient that is working well for your girls' hair! Shea Shea Shea Butter!


----------



## Chicoro

Daina said:


> @gvin89, *it's definitely the sponge my son does the same to his hair and I noticed some breakage. *I have told him to cut back on using it and make sure his hair is lubed up before using.





gvin89 said:


> @Daina , thanks for confirming.  You and @Chicoro opened my eyes.  *I will get him started on moisturizing more and using shea butter as* @grownwomanaz suggested and hopefully that will make a difference.  You ladies rock in here...I've learned so much over the last 3 days.
> 
> I am currently in 2 strand twists and last night tried a new nighttime technique inspired by you ladies, of course.  I sprayed my hair with Oyin Greg Juice and then took each twist out, slathered it with Jane Carter Nourish & shine, and retwisted.  I instantly felt my hydration levels increase.  I liked the way my hair felt this morning so I took them down and my twistout looks great.  *My roots are soft and ends are not as stringy.*  I know it's very soon, but I've had issues with retaining moisture so I noticed the difference immediately.  I will monitor the next few days and post pictures soon...haven't figured out how to do it from my phone.




Glad that we could help you identify the issue. Now, your son can get his hair on track. Once he starts to implement Shea butter in his regime, his hair will probably take off!


----------



## Garner

Chicoro said:


> *Shea Butter with Powders*
> post *#566* from @ThatJerseyGirl
> 
> I know that @Aggie said she could feel the graininess in her finished Shea butter/powder product. And ThatJerseyGirl had a different result. You can go back and check out ThatJerseyGirl's  post as she has more detail about her process than placed in this post. I copied snippet of what she wrote below:
> 
> 
> _"I did measure my powders. Don't even ask me why. It just felt like the right thing to do at this point lolol...
> 
> After I included the powders, I used a wooden skewer to stir the powders carefully into the mixture because at this point, the butters and oils are warm. The color is looking good at this point. A nice green color.
> 
> I placed saran wrap over the mixture and stored it in the refrigerator for 4 hours to make sure it was good and solid considering the amount of oils that I used.
> 
> Four hours later, I whipped it and it came out deliciously whipped. Thick, airy and fluffy and the color is that of a light beige color. No green in sight from the powders. *Also, since the powders were added while the mixture was warm, there is no texture or graininess to it at all. All powders were thoroughly absorbed. *I am pleasantly surprised."_


Thank you.  Makes sense.  Appreciate you.


----------



## Chicoro

We've got an entire year of Shea Love in front of us.  Take advantage and get your retention game on point.

12 months too long for you? Slang for the Summer, instead.  Butt-length hair is made with Shea and lots of care! This woman does not have afro-textured hair but one of my Shea Butter using hair idols does, and her hair is almost this long. You just never know what can happen! Slip, slide and slather on that Shea.

Slangin' For the Summer of '18


----------



## NCHairDiva

gvin89 said:


> Anyone using Shea butter on their son? My son has a box and uses S-curl or Oyin's Greg juice to moisturize.  However, we see a lot of circles/broken ends when he picks his hair (he usually sponges it).
> 
> I'm excited to report that I purchased Shea butter today and it should be here by next Tuesday. I'll then whip up a batch for me and my girls


Used Shea on my son's. I always have. I just have never connected the length with it. Lol My mum has always said grease dem boys down sum of de butts (we are from Trinidad lol) and all of my son' (4) hair is tbl, wait not the baby.. yet
I got it now! WOW!


----------



## Aggie

Chicoro said:


> *Shea Butter with Powders*
> post *#566* from @ThatJerseyGirl
> 
> *I know that @Aggie said she could feel the graininess in her finished Shea butter/powder product.* And ThatJerseyGirl had a different result. You can go back and check out ThatJerseyGirl's  post as she has more detail about her process than placed in this post. I copied snippet of what she wrote below:


Yes I can feel a small, very tiny bit of the powder but remember the powder does not dissolve and disappear in the mix so it's obviously there. It all depends on how much powder you add to your mix. I used a lot of powder! It is NOT grainy in the true sense of the word, just a tiny bit. It is still quite smooth to me.


----------



## Chicoro

NCHairDiva said:


> *Used Shea on my son's. I always have. I just have never connected the length with it.* Lol My mum has always said grease dem boys down sum of de butts (we are from Trinidad lol) a*nd all of my son' (4) hair is tbl, *wait not the baby.. yet
> *I got it now! WOW!*









You got it! That lightbulb is  *ON*!





Get your groove on, Girl,  and celebrate your *Aha *moment!​


----------



## Chicoro

Aggie said:


> Yes I can feel a small, very tiny bit of the powder but remember the powder does not dissolve and disappear in the mix so it's obviously there. It all depends on how much powder you add to your mix. I used a lot of powder! It is NOT grainy in the true sense of the word, just a tiny bit. It is still quite smooth to me.



@Aggie, thanks for the clarification! This is good to know that it still feels smooth. Based upon our two case studies, yours and @ThatJerseyGirl , there is a saturation point when using the powders in Shea Butter. When that saturation point is reached, that is when some graininess may be felt.

What was your ration of Shea butter to powders?


----------



## Chicoro

NCHairDiva said:


> Used Shea on my son's. I always have. I just have never connected the length with it. Lol My mum has always said grease dem boys down sum of de butts (we are from Trinidad lol) and all of my son' (4) hair is tbl, wait not the baby.. yet
> I got it now! WOW!



@ThatJerseyGirl ,
Come in here and look! Your theory, or observation, has proven true once again. See pictures in original post #1102 by @NCHairDiva.


----------



## Aggie

Chicoro said:


> @Aggie, thanks for the clarification! This is good to know that it still feels smooth. Based upon our two case studies, yours and @ThatJerseyGirl , there is a saturation point when using the powders in Shea Butter. When that saturation point is reached, that is when some graininess may be felt.
> 
> What was your ration of Shea butter to powders?


About a quarter of my mix was powder, and the rest was oil and shea butter, but mostly shea butter. maybe keeping the powder to Shea ratio at 1:5 would be best to avoid ANY grainy feeling in the mix.


----------



## Chicoro

Aggie said:


> About a quarter of my mix was powder, and the rest was oil and shea butter, but mostly shea butter. maybe keeping the* powder to Shea ratio at 1:5 would be best to avoid ANY grainy feeling in the mix*.



Thanks for the recommendation and the specific measurements, @Aggie.


----------



## Garner

Aggie said:


> About a quarter of my mix was powder, and the rest was oil and shea butter, but mostly shea butter. maybe keeping the powder to Shea ratio at 1:5 would be best to avoid ANY grainy feeling in the mix.


Thanks @Aggie!!!


----------



## BellaRose

gvin89 said:


> Anyone using Jane Carter Nourish and Shine or Qhemet Biologics Twisting Butter...both are shea based?  I have a container of each and think I may use it up before purchasing anything else.  Is anyone "greasing" scalp with the shea butter or solely using it on hair shaft/ends?


I am greasing my scalp to help with itchiness from crochet braids.


----------



## Aggie

Garner said:


> Thanks Aggie!!!


@Garner 
You're welcome love. Hope the answer helped.


----------



## Aggie

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Onion oil. Interesting! What does it smell like? I _just_ watched a video about the power of onion juice for edges and general thickness.


@YvetteWithJoy 

I have had onion oil - geesh that thing is pungent!!! It was so bad, it overwhelmed everything I put it in. It was like an essential oil and maybe that's why it was so stank. I will never use it again. I dumped it after I couldn't make it work. Smell is critical for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Oils came from Pi.ping Ro.ck today:
Cameilla Oil
Baobab Oil
Avocado Oil (b/up)
x2 Fra.grance Oils

*got supplements and some other miscellaneous stuff too*


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @YvetteWithJoy
> It just shipped.
> 
> *I did buy "Garlic Oil" from Hemani and it smells really good beweave it or not?  Not a "trace" of garlic in the scent.  Same with Black Seed Oil (surprisingly good).*
> 
> The Fenugreek Oil I used last week was interesting smelling, as well as the Carrot I used last night.
> 
> Curious about Linseed Oil?  I haven't opened it to smell it yet.


Hmmm,  

I might get this garlic oil you speak of @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *I have had onion oil - geesh that thing is pungent!!! It was so bad, it overwhelmed everything I put it in. It was like an essential oil and maybe that's why it was so stank. I will never use it again. I dumped it after I couldn't make it work. Smell is critical for me.*


@Aggie @YvetteWithJoy
Lawd...I hope it don't stank that bad. 

If it smells that bad, no amount of "Fra.grance" is going to over that mess up!..


----------



## Aggie

Garner said:


> This looks very nourishing to the strands.  Looks good enough to eat.  lol  Do you add the powders themselves in the Shea mix without placing them in an infusion?  If so, does it cause the Shea mix to feel gritty? If so how do you resolve this?


@Garner, 

I will eventually be infusing an ayurveda oil blend to add to my Shea butter but for now I am using the herbs in my shea butter. When I do, I will use it on my scalp as well as my hair.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @YvetteWithJoy
> Lawd...I hope it don't stank that bad.
> 
> If it smells that bad, no amount of "Fra.grance" is going to over that mess up!..


 So true @IDareT'sHair . If you got a Hemani brand, it may not be so bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Hmmm,
> I might get this garlic oil you speak of *


@Aggie
Smells very nice.  Hemani Brand (Ayurvedic).  I'm sure it is mixed because I pulled out their brand of Argan and it also had Black Seed & Coconut Oil in it.

The Garlic one smells very nice and it's "Pink"


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Oils came from Pi.ping Ro.ck today:
> Cameilla Oil
> Baobab Oil
> Avocado Oil (b/up)
> x2 Fra.grance Oils
> 
> *got supplements and some other miscellaneous stuff too*


Whoa, I just ordered some supplements from vitacost.com including my beloved MSM. I'm running low so it's my back up supply. I didn't get any oils though. I am thinking about picking up some fragrance oils from newdirectionsaromatics.com for my SB mixes though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *So true . If you got a Hemani brand, it may not be so bad.*


@Aggie
I smelled the Linseed today because I was "curious"  Fenugreek the same.

Bad but not overly offensive.

But don't NOTHING - I repeat NOTHING smells worse than Neem.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Smells very nice.  Hemani Brand (Ayurvedic).  I'm sure it is mixed because I pulled out their brand of Argan and it also had Black Seed & Coconut Oil in it.
> 
> *The Garlic one smells very nice and it's "Pink*"


Whoa, nice! Okay which website did you order them from?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I smelled the Linseed today because I was "curious"  Fenugreek the same.
> 
> Bad but not overly offensive.
> 
> But don't NOTHING - I repeat NOTHING smells worse than Neem.


@IDareT'sHair 
  I believe you honey. Because of how I hear folk say it smells, I never wanted to buy it...EVER!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
ebbbbbay.  Buy x4 get x1 Free w/Free Shipping.  

*Go Look* 

Sorry I can't post link on this device.  Type Hemani Garlic Oil or Hemani Oils


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> * I believe you honey. Because of how I hear folk say it smells, I never wanted to buy it...EVER!!!*


@Aggie
You a real Smart Lady!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> ebbbbbay.  Buy x4 get x1 Free w/Free Shipping.
> 
> *Go Look*
> 
> Sorry I can't post link on this device.  Type Hemani Garlic Oil or Hemani Oils


Okay thanks @IDareT'sHair. Lemme go check on it now.


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair, I didn't see any B4G1 so I will wait until you can tell me who the seller is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
hemani_herbal

I don't see the B4 G1 Free anymore?  I wonder if that was just for Christ.mas?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> hemani_herbal
> 
> I don't see the B4 G1 Free anymore?  I wonder if that was just for Christ.mas?


Yes that's the vendor I was looking at a minute ago. Thanks, I will have to save that vendor as a favorite to go back and look some more later.


----------



## cravoecanela

I've been putting some butter on my dry hair every day since wash day last Sunday. My hair is NOT greasy, and it's unbelievably soft. It's a miracle.


----------



## Sally.

Sorry posted in the wrong thread! lol


----------



## Sosoothing

I made my shea butter mix with coconut oil and olive oil. I wisked the mixture instead of using an electric mixer. This resulted in a thick, light/ airy cream. I like it. 
I put a good amount on my hair after my curl activator.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Yes that's the vendor I was looking at a minute ago. Thanks, I will have to save that vendor as a favorite to go back and look some more later*.


@Aggie
They have a good selection of Ayurvedic Oils & Free Shipping as well..


----------



## Keen

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I smelled the Linseed today because I was "curious"  Fenugreek the same.
> 
> Bad but not overly offensive.
> 
> *But don't NOTHING - I repeat NOTHING smells worse than Neem*.



Oh you’re just now saying that? I bought some a few weeks ago but I haven’t open it.  That’s my only powder I haven’t used.


----------



## Honey Bee

Keen said:


> Oh you’re just now saying that? I bought some a few weeks ago but I haven’t open it.  That’s my only powder I haven’t used.


I don't think the powder is as bad (or at all). It's the oil that's funky.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Keen said:


> *Oh you’re just now saying that? I bought some a few weeks ago but I haven’t open it.  That’s my only powder I haven’t used.*


@Keen

Ms.  @Honey Bee is right.  I'm talmbout the Oil....



Honey Bee said:


> *I don't think the powder is as bad (or at all). It's the oil that's funky.*


----------



## mzteaze

IDareT'sHair said:


> @mzteaze
> Hope you're better.
> 
> I can get "reactions" from stuff quickly a Ben.adryl usually helps, and then I hafta' back-track on what I used.



Thanks! 

As it turns out, nettles tea has a similar effect without the drowsiness of Benadryl.  My doctor's office suggested that and I already had it in my stash.

At least I don't look like I need an eye patch.  My eye was crazy red for a minute.


----------



## caribeandiva

Neem oil has a nutty smell to me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

caribeandiva said:


> *Neem oil has a nutty smell to me.*


@caribeandiva 
Yeah. It smells like somebody's  "Nuts" alright.


----------



## caribeandiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @caribeandiva
> Yeah. It smells like somebody's  "Nuts" alright.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Garner said:


> @ElevatedEnergy Your recipe looks good also.  How much oats need to be soaked to make an adequate supply of oat milk?



For the recipe I posted: I  used a large mason jar; poured the oats to the 8 ounce mark, then filled the rest of the glass with boiling water.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

gvin89 said:


> @naturalagain2 , what's your regimen for your girls?  I know I need to tweak a few things and think they can benefit from adding shea butter into their regimen.  How long have you been using CP growth oil?
> 
> @grownwomanaz , how are your men using the SB on their hair?  You said from head to toe....did you make a body butter?  I just ordered 3 lbs so let a sister know what else I can do.
> 
> @ElevatedEnergy , tell me more about treating your son's eczema with the oat milk.  My son suffers from eczema as well....
> 
> @caribeandiva , I see the difference in your hair...it looks thicker!  Great progress.  Any difference in your ends?
> 
> @Chicoro , I never considered the sponge to cause so much friction, but I definitely can see how.  My son's a swimmer so he washes 3 times a week.  The sponge just gives him that twisted look without me actually having to twist it for him every other day.  I need to find a product to define his curls without the sponge.  I'm in a season of "learning" for sure!



@gvin89 I use the oat milk recipe above except I freeze it in little ice cubes. When I give him a bath, a just pop a little frozen cube in his bath water.  Sometimes, I will throw a Calendula tea bag in there as well.


----------



## Chicoro

*Ya'll still flying high on this Shea Butter retention train, huh? *
*I know I am.  *​

My neck was extra greasy at work today. I think I need to slow my roll with the application of Shea Butter as I am heavy handed with the product. Naw, no I won't.

My hair lays down and because it is so heavy with the butter, my braids swing when I move.  Even the short, fuzzy, broken hairs in my crown are laying down. My hair looks  NEATER using my No Comb Method+ Scurl and Shea Butter, than it did when I *was* using a comb and a brush. It stays layed, for up to 12 hours, and not because it's too tightly braided. At the end of my work day, my hair is still nice and neat.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Chicoro said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl ,
> Come in here and look! Your theory, or observation, has proven true once again. See pictures in original post #1102 by @NCHairDiva.



YASSSSSSS!!!!!  His hair is gorgeous, btw!

I grew my hair and retained length all due to shea butter.  It works in so many different ways (leave in, deep conditioner, etc.).  The key is consistency in the usage.  In fact, to see results with ANYTHING, one would have to be consistent in order to see results.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Aggie said:


> About a quarter of my mix was powder, and the rest was oil and shea butter, but mostly shea butter. maybe keeping the powder to Shea ratio at 1:5 would be best to avoid ANY grainy feeling in the mix.



Did you melt the shea butter down completely?

When I made my mix, I melted my shea butters down on a low flame, added my oils and a 1/4 tsp of the powders and stirred them together using a wooden skewer.   I placed the mixture into the refrigerator to get solid and whipped it.  I don't have the grainy feeling of the powders at all.  I think it also has to do with melting the oils using the double boiler method, adding the oils while over the low flame as well as the herbs.  I left it on the stove on low flame so the properties from the powders could infuse in the melted shea and oil.  I hope that made sense.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I bought my hand mixer, fragrance oils, Shea Butter, and Mango Butter... so I’m ready to get my mix on  

@ThatJerseyGirl Thanks for mentioning how you melt the butter using the double broiler method. I plan to do the same since I will be using powders and oil for one of my mixes.


----------



## Chicoro

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Did you melt the shea butter down completely?
> 
> When I made my mix, I melted my shea butters down on a low flame, added my oils and a 1/4 tsp of the powders and stirred them together using a wooden skewer.   I placed the mixture into the refrigerator to get solid and whipped it.  I don't have the grainy feeling of the powders at all.  I think it also has to do with melting the oils using the double boiler method, adding the oils while over the low flame as well as the herbs.  I left it on the stove on low flame so the properties from the powders could infuse in the melted shea and oil.  I hope that made sense.



Your instructions are clear. I pulled them out so someone can easily see and catch your recipe if they are scrolling through this thread fast!


*RECIPE!*​
*4 Step Gritless Shea Butter with Powders Process
(Melt, Mix, Harden in Freezer, Whip)*​
Melt Shea butter and oils down to pure liquid, using double boiler on low heat. (How much Shea butter? @ThatJerseyGirl )
Mix in 1/4 tsp of ayuverdic powders (How many teaspoons @ThatJerseyGirl ?)
Stir until dissolved.
Put in fridge and let mixture harden.
Whip the *hardened *butter


----------



## CurlyRy

I've been using a shea butter balm every day since my hair has been pressed. And I like how it doesn't have a heavy shea butter "smell" and how easy it is to use. I also used it when my hair was styled in a curly style and liked it. So I think I'll keep using it for the remainder of the year.

I'll join!


----------



## Garner

ElevatedEnergy said:


> For the recipe I posted: I  used a large mason jar; poured the oats to the 8 ounce mark, then filled the rest of the glass with boiling water.


Thanks @ElevatedEnergy!!!


----------



## Garner

Chicoro said:


> Your instructions are clear. I pulled them out so someone can easily see and catch your recipe if they are scrolling through this thread fast!
> 
> 
> *4 Step Gritless Shea Butter with Powders Process
> (Melt, Mix, Harden in Freezer, Whip)*​
> Melt Shea butter and oils down to pure liquid, using double boiler on low heat. (How much Shea butter? @ThatJerseyGirl )
> Mix in 1/4 tsp of ayuverdic powders (How many teaspoons @ThatJerseyGirl ?)
> Stir until dissolved.
> Put in fridge and let mixture harden.
> Whip the *hardened *butter


Thanks @Chicoro and @ThatJerseyGirl!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Chebe Powder came yesterday.

So I mixed up a batch of SB w/Chebe Powder and Grape Seed Oil.

ETA:  My Mix Whipped Up extremely well.  The Grape Seed Oil was a nice Oil.  I couldn't decide between Rice Bran or Grape Seed and went with Grape Seed.

There was no negative smell (from the Chebe Powder), so I did not use a Fra.grance Oil to scent it.

This time I made an 8oz Jar and a 4oz Jar.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @caribeandiva
> Yeah. It smells like somebody's  "Nuts" alright.


----------



## Aggie

Garner said:


> Thanks Chicoro and ThatJerseyGirl!!!


@Garner
When you tag someone remember to put the @ symbol in front of the name (no space) so they can be notified that you are tagging them and they can find your post more easily okay hon?


----------



## Aggie

Chicoro said:


> *Ya'll still flying high on this Shea Butter retention train, huh? *
> *I know I am.  *​
> 
> My neck was extra greasy at work today. I think I need to slow my roll with the application of Shea Butter as I am heavy handed with the product. Naw, no I won't.
> 
> My hair lays down and because it is so heavy with the butter, my braids swing when I move.  Even the short, fuzzy, broken hairs in my crown are laying down. My hair looks  NEATER using my No Comb Method+ Scurl and Shea Butter, than it did when I *was* using a comb and a brush. It stays layed, for up to 12 hours, and not because it's too tightly braided. At the end of my work day, my hair is still nice and neat.
> 
> 
> View attachment 421635


Your pic is so cute @Chicoro


----------



## NCHairDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Chebe Powder came yesterday.
> 
> So I mixed up a batch of SB w/Chebe Powder and Grape Seed Oil.
> 
> ETA:  My Mix Whipped Up extremely well.  The Grape Seed Oil was a nice Oil.  I couldn't decide between Rice Bran or Grape Seed and went with Grape Seed.
> 
> There was no negative smell (from the Chebe Powder), so I did not use a Fra.grance Oil to scent it.
> 
> This time I made an 8oz Jar and a 4oz Jar.


I' doing the Chebe as well. Can you say how your using it...how often... Please....Thanks


----------



## Aggie

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Did you melt the shea butter down completely?
> 
> When I made my mix, I melted my shea butters down on a low flame, added my oils and a 1/4 tsp of the powders and stirred them together using a wooden skewer.   I placed the mixture into the refrigerator to get solid and whipped it.  I don't have the grainy feeling of the powders at all.  I think it also has to do with melting the oils using the double boiler method, adding the oils while over the low flame as well as the herbs.  I left it on the stove on low flame so the properties from the powders could infuse in the melted shea and oil.  I hope that made sense.


Okay. I did not melt my butter because I did not have to. I live in the tropics where coconut oil and palm oil and all other solid oils are just liquid - all the time.

The Shea Butter is very very soft from the sheer warmth of our climate here, so there is no need to melt any of it.

It mixed so easily with my powders and oil, it just did not make no sense . I love my Shea/Powder mix. @Chicoro, The next morning, I felt no powder residue at all from it in my hair which was quite a surprise to me. I was wondering where did the powder go ? It's just weird to me I guess.

Remember I already said above that my mix is extremely smooth but if I hold it in my very sensitive hands, I can feel the powder. I am a Massage Therapist and Esthetician. My hands are trained to feel anything foreign, no matter how tiny.

All I can say to those who want to try it out, try a little bit and see if you can handle it. I used a LOT of powder, much more than the Chebe recipe calls for. The Chebe recipe only calls for 1 teaspoon of powder, I added wayyyyy more than that.


----------



## Lute

After  using shea on my hair and especially on the ends of the twist for the past week or so.  This is definitely a keeper for me. Taking down my hair was so easy and the ends of my hair unraveled so easily. Normally I would lose my ends due to  them being so stuck together or tangled. But this really helps keeping my strands in check


----------



## SunkissedLife

Okay so my hair was litealy screaming for moisture. Finally introduced some water into its life. It was so dry i was scared to use shampoo. Uswd giovanni 50/50 conditioner to cowash and detangle with my jumbo comb in the shower. Lost a decent amount of hair unfortunately :/ 
Leave in: KCKT
Cream: keravada creme brulee to two strand twist <<< shea based. 
Oil: keravada super ego oil to untwist out. Will rock a twist out all weekend. Then give my hair some super tlc for a real wash day. 

Going to start using shea butter mixed w a couple powders to twist when my keravada runs out. and try to leave the twists in all week to soak up all the ahea goodness.

Is there a partucular brand from amazon anyone recommends? Otherwise I was thinking of placing an order with hennasooq. 
I want to get:
Shea butter
Hibiscus powder
Amla powder 
Rose powder 
Aloe powder
Mahabrinja powder


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Wow.

This Etsy UK shop's whipped ayurvedic Shea butter sounds yummy!

https://www.etsy.com/listing/546227542/ayurvedic-whipped-raw-shea-butter?ref=shop_home_active_1


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Wow.
> 
> This Etsy UK shop's whipped ayurvedic Shea butter sounds yummy!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/546227542/ayurvedic-whipped-raw-shea-butter?ref=shop_home_active_1



Here's her video demo of how she makes it:


----------



## Chicoro

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Here's her video demo of how she makes it:



This looked so incredible!!!!! I never, never, never thought or saw anyone put Shea butter through a sieve to make the texture creamier!



*I am so excited! I can't wait to tweak my mixtures using some of her tips!*​







*RECIPE!*


*New Tips for Making Non-Greasy Shea Butter :*​
Whisk it until it turns a lighter color and starts to get fluffy.But don't stop, continue to whisk it for another 5 minutes.
*Put it through a sieve after whisking it*! 
Take a picture because you are going to want to save this tasty tip ,to use a sieve, in your records!​
Talk about having joy!!!!





This is how I feel when I'm putting Shea Butter on my hair in the morning!​


----------



## Chicoro

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Here's her video demo of how she makes it:



Thanks @YvetteWithJoy ! I loved, loved, loved this video. I've never seen it before or heard of her etsy products. Thank you for posting!


----------



## Chicoro

By the time this Shea Butter Year of 2018 is completed, and I've gathered and implemented all these great tips, my Shea Butter is going have the power to be invisible, wear a cape,  save  folks' lives* AND *retain super length.

This is gone be what my Shea Butter look like, does and says by Dec 2018:​

_"The breaking, dry, tangled hair is where? I must be  off to eradicate it immediately and help women with afro-textured hair all over the world duplicate my own tailbone length hair results you see in this photo ! No, LHCF, I've got no time  right now to share tips on how I got my body so snatched.  I can hear the breakage popping in agony. 
I've got to go to the rescue! " 

~Super Shea Butter~_​


----------



## Jade Feria

Chicoro said:


> *Ya'll still flying high on this Shea Butter retention train, huh? *
> *I know I am.  *​
> 
> My neck was extra greasy at work today. I think I need to slow my roll with the application of Shea Butter as I am heavy handed with the product. *Naw, no I won't.*
> 
> My hair lays down and because it is so heavy with the butter, my braids swing when I move.  Even the short, fuzzy, broken hairs in my crown are laying down. My hair looks  NEATER using my No Comb Method+ Scurl and Shea Butter, than it did when I *was* using a comb and a brush. It stays layed, for up to 12 hours, and not because it's too tightly braided. At the end of my work day, my hair is still nice and neat.
> 
> 
> View attachment 421635


Okay?! 
You are looking glamorously beautiful! 

I'm still amazed at the connection between Shea butter and maximum retention. Yesterday, wash day was a breeze. Detangling was easier and those shed hairs slid right on out. After my tea rinse, I applied SSI Coco Creme Leave-In and sealed the entire length with my blended Shea mixture and then twisted. My hair is looking juicy! My hair also looks neater, and I don't use combs either, other than to part my hair if I'm braiding in cornrows (and sometimes not even then).

I'm going to the African store to get some more Shea butter, tout suite. 

Because I'm gonna be using Shea butter


----------



## Chicoro

Jade Feria said:


> Okay?!
> You are looking glamorously beautiful!
> 
> I'm still amazed at the connection between Shea butter and maximum retention. Yesterday, wash day was a breeze. Detangling was easier and those shed hairs slid right on out. After my tea rinse, I applied SSI Coco Creme Leave-In and sealed the entire length with my blended Shea mixture and then twisted. My hair is looking juicy! My hair also looks neater, and I don't use combs either, other than to part my hair if I'm braiding in cornrows (and sometimes not even then).
> 
> I'm going to the African store to get some more Shea butter, tout suite.
> 
> Because I'm gonna be using Shea butter View attachment 421701



Aww, you are sweet! Thank you!


*"I'm still amazed at the connection between Shea butter and maximum retention."*

This is why @ThatJerseyGirl 's observation is SHEER GENIUS! I keep bigging her up because THIS observation is truly a *PARADIGM shift* in the area of [learning to purposely and consciously ] retain length on afro-textured hair.

*"My hair is looking juicy! My hair also looks neater, and I don't use combs either, other than to part my hair if I'm braiding in cornrows (and sometimes not even then)."*
Isn't it incredible how it literally eliminates one's need for a comb? Yet, the hair looks so nicely and neatly coiffed?

Congratulations to you, @Jade Feria , for obtaining duplicatable- every time and forever- juicy, neater afro-textured coils!!!!!


Shea Butter GOT YOU!​


----------



## Chicoro

CurlyRy said:


> I've been using a shea butter balm every day since my hair has been pressed. And I like how it doesn't have a heavy shea butter "smell" and how easy it is to use. I also used it when my hair was styled in a curly style and liked it. So I think I'll keep using it for the remainder of the year.
> 
> I'll join!








Come on in, little lady....Shea Butter
got enough 'hair retention'
 love to share with
 you, too...​


----------



## Jade Feria

Chicoro said:


> By the time this Shea Butter Year of 2018 is completed, and I've gathered and implemented all these great tips, my Shea Butter is going have the power to be invisible, wear a cape,  save  folks' lives* AND *retain super length.
> 
> This is gone be what my Shea Butter look like, does and says by Dec 2018:​
> 
> _"The breaking, dry, tangled hair is where? I must be  off to eradicate it immediately and help women with afro-textured hair all over the world duplicate my own tailbone length hair results you see in this photo ! *No, LHCF, I've got no time  right now to share tips on how I got my body so snatched. * I can hear the breakage popping in agony.
> I've got to go to the rescue! "
> 
> ~Super Shea Butter~_​


Because you know we would wanna know!



Chicoro said:


> Aww, you are sweet! Thank you!
> 
> 
> *"I'm still amazed at the connection between Shea butter and maximum retention."*
> 
> This is why @ThatJerseyGirl 's observation is SHEER GENIUS! I keep bigging her up because THIS observation is truly a *PARADIGM shift* in the area of [learning to purposely and consciously ] retain length on afro-textured hair.
> 
> *"My hair is looking juicy! My hair also looks neater, and I don't use combs either, other than to part my hair if I'm braiding in cornrows (and sometimes not even then)."*
> Isn't it incredible how it literally eliminate's one's need for a comb? Yet, the hair looks so nicely and neatly coiffed?


Yes! So simple, yet so easy to overlook.


----------



## Chicoro

Aggie said:


> Your pic is so cute @Chicoro



Poor kitty! I'm hoping it's a green screen and that they didn't really put that lil' guy in the sky like that. But he really is cute, though!


----------



## Chicoro

_Off to buy a giant sieve today! I know just where to get one at a good price, too! _Super-non greasy Shea Butter, here  I come!


----------



## jennex

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Chebe Powder came yesterday.
> 
> So I mixed up a batch of SB w/Chebe Powder and Grape Seed Oil.
> 
> ETA:  My Mix Whipped Up extremely well.  The Grape Seed Oil was a nice Oil.  I couldn't decide between Rice Bran or Grape Seed and went with Grape Seed.
> 
> *There was no negative smell (from the Chebe Powder)*, so I did not use a Fra.grance Oil to scent it.
> 
> This time I made an 8oz Jar and a 4oz Jar.


@IDareT'sHair 
That's really good to hear.  Now I'm going to save up and get some Chebe powder! Where did you get yours from?


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Chebe Powder came yesterday.
> 
> So I mixed up a batch of SB w/Chebe Powder and Grape Seed Oil.
> 
> ETA:  My Mix Whipped Up extremely well.  The Grape Seed Oil was a nice Oil.  I couldn't decide between Rice Bran or Grape Seed and went with Grape Seed.
> 
> There was no negative smell (from the Chebe Powder), so I did not use a Fra.grance Oil to scent it.
> 
> This time I made an 8oz Jar and a 4oz Jar.




*RECIPE !*​


----------



## Chicoro

Aggie said:


> I finally mixed some Shea Butter in with my preferred ayurveda powders. This is my own version of ayur-chebe/Shea butter mix:-
> 
> -8 oz Raw Unrefined African Shea Butter
> 
> -1/2 teaspoon each of triphala powder (boosts hair volume and growth, prevents hair graying and manages split ends and frizzy hair), brahmi powder (stimulates growth), hibiscus powder (promotes hair regrowth), kalpi tone powder ( controls dandruff, premature graying and strengthens hair, smells wonderful).
> 
> -1 teaspoon of rose petal powder for scent - smells so wonderful (increases blood flow to hair follicles,strengthens hair, reduces hair fall, hydrates hair but did I mention it smells so good ).
> 
> -2 teaspoons each of amla powder (promotes moisture and strength), and Bhringraj powder also known as king of the herbs (promotes moisture and strength, promotes hair growth).
> 
> -1 oz of Zenia Brahmi/Amla Oil
> -2 ozs of Bhringraj oil
> 10 drops each of peppermint and lavender essential oil.
> 
> I will be using it once every 4 days on my strands for 3 months to see what happens and report back.
> 
> Here's a pic of it
> View attachment 421499 :View attachment 421499




*RECIPE!*​


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Got some winter shea mask recipes to share to keep those strands buttery soft and the scalp supple in this cold, dry season.
> 
> Shea mask Recipe #1
> Cream Shea Delight!
> 
> Starts with oat milk. If you have experience making nut milks, it is exactly the same. Soak the oats in water overnight, blend then strain. I find knee highs gets the job done the best for straining.
> 
> View attachment 421515
> 
> View attachment 421517
> 
> 
> If you dont want to use home made oat milk you could just use coconut milk and be done with it but it is not the same. Oat milk is thicker, richer, creamier and because of its mucilage has amazing slip. I found it to work pretty awesome on its own as a pre-poo mask.
> 
> View attachment 421519
> 
> However this is a shea recipe so go ahead and separate out around 4 ounces of oat milk add a few spoonfuls of your whipped shea butter and about 1/4 teaspoon of honey.
> View attachment 421523
> Mix well.
> 
> View attachment 421521
> 
> 
> Use on dry hair pre-wash. Slip and slide from the slippery oat milk and shea butter combined for about a hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This is still my favorite GIF...I'mma put it in my signature!!! LOL)
> 
> 
> Tell your winter dry hair and scalp to be gone boo!
> 
> Shampoo & Condition as normal. This treatment is very concentrated so I would recommend to do it once or twice a month. Also any oat milk that is leftover can be frozen. I like to measure enough for each treatment, pour into molds and separate so I can just use as needed.
> 
> View attachment 421525
> 
> View attachment 421527




*RECIPE!*​


----------



## Chicoro

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> @Chicoro -- I've found something else while surfing YT last night.  In this video, she melts her shea butter.  While the shea is in liquid form, she adds 1/4 of Hibiscus powder, Fenugreek Powder, Amla Powder, etc along with her oils and msm.  Her mixture is refrigerated and she whips it with a fork.  So far, according to the comments, there are no grainy bits and it doesn't leave any particles in the hair, as the oil has fully absorbed the powders.



*RECIPE !*​


----------



## Chicoro

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Ok.  so this is what I made this morning.  Some things I measured, some things I just simply eyed...
> 
> Ingredients are as follows.  Please note that I made a post with the benefits of diff butters.
> 
> *BUTTERS*:
> Unrefined Shea Butter
> Unrefined Mango Butter
> Cupuacu Butter
> Kokum Butter
> 
> I melted the above butters using the double boiler method.  This took me an hour.  After the butters were melted, I included the following oils. Keep in mind the butters are still warm, but not hot.  It resembled liquid gold!
> 
> *OILS*:
> Parachute Coconut Oil
> Castor Oil
> Sweet Almond Oil
> Moringa Oil
> Black Seed Oil
> Argan Oil
> Rosehip Oil
> Amla & Brahmi Oil
> 
> I did not measure my oils.  Just eyed everything.
> 
> *POWDERS*:
> Fenugreek Powder (Methi) (2 tsps)
> Amla Powder (1tsp)
> Brahmi Powder (1tsp)
> Maka Powder (aka Bhingraj) (1tsp)
> Neem Powder (1tsp)
> 
> I did measure my powders.  Don't even ask me why.  It just felt like the right thing to do at this point lolol...
> 
> After I included the powders, I used a wooden skewer to stir the powders carefully into the mixture because at this point, the butters and oils are warm.  The color is looking good at this point.  A nice green color.
> 
> I placed saran wrap over the mixture and stored it in the refrigerator for 4 hours to make sure it was good and solid considering the amount of oils that I used.
> 
> Four hours later, I whipped it and it came out deliciously whipped.  Thick, airy and fluffy and the color is that of a light beige color.  No green in sight from the powders.  Also, since the powders were added while the mixture was warm, there is no texture or graininess to it at all.  All powders were thoroughly absorbed.  I am pleasantly surprised.
> 
> I added the following Essential oils:
> 
> Rosemary
> Lavendar
> Ylang Ylang
> 
> I am in Shea Heaven yall!!!  I made a separate body butter.  Just Shea, Mango, Olive and Sweet Almond Oil and Grapefruit essential oil.




*RECIPE!*​


----------



## Chicoro

Aggie said:


> Okay. I did not melt my butter because I did not have to. I live in the tropics where coconut oil and palm oil and all other solid oils are just liquid - all the time.
> 
> The Shea Butter is very very soft from the sheer warmth of our climate here, so there is no need to melt any of it.
> 
> It mixed so easily with my powders and oil, it just did not make no sense . I love my Shea/Powder mix. @Chicoro, *The next morning, I felt no powder residue at all from it in my hair which was quite a surprise to me. I was wondering where did the powder go ? It's just weird to me I guess.
> 
> Remember I already said above that my mix is extremely smooth but if I hold it in my very sensitive hands, I can feel the powder. I am a Massage Therapist and Esthetician. My hands are trained to feel anything foreign, no matter how tiny.*
> 
> All I can say to those who want to try it out, try a little bit and see if you can handle it. I used a LOT of powder, much more that the Chebe recipe calls for. The Chebe recipe only calls for 1 teaspoon of powder, I added wayyyyy more than that.



*"The next morning, I felt no powder residue at all from it in my hair which was quite a surprise to me. I was wondering where did the powder go ? It's just weird to me I guess.

Remember I already said above that my mix is extremely smooth but if I hold it in my very sensitive hands, I can feel the powder. I am a Massage Therapist and Esthetician. My hands are trained to feel anything foreign, no matter how tiny."
*
@Aggie ,

Your are a 'tactile' and touch EXPERT! That's what makes your *'testimony'* so powerful.






SHEA BUTTER is a MAGICAL ingredient!

And THE Most Magical Black Girl of All,
Mother Africa








Is Its Creator!​


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Aggie said:


> Okay. I did not melt my butter because I did not have to. I live in the tropics where coconut oil and palm oil and all other solid oils are just liquid - all the time.
> 
> The Shea Butter is very very soft from the sheer warmth of our climate here, so there is no need to melt any of it.
> 
> It mixed so easily with my powders and oil, it just did not make no sense . I love my Shea/Powder mix. @Chicoro, The next morning, I felt no powder residue at all from it in my hair which was quite a surprise to me. I was wondering where did the powder go ? It's just weird to me I guess.
> 
> Remember I already said above that my mix is extremely smooth but if I hold it in my very sensitive hands, I can feel the powder. I am a Massage Therapist and Esthetician. My hands are trained to feel anything foreign, no matter how tiny.
> 
> All I can say to those who want to try it out, try a little bit and see if you can handle it. I used a LOT of powder, much more that the Chebe recipe calls for. The Chebe recipe only calls for 1 teaspoon of powder, I added wayyyyy more than that.




I keep forgetting that you live in Paradise where the climate is always warm/hot!!

The mixture with the powders are magical because of the benefits of each component in the mixture.  Strands and follicles have no other choice but to get strong, healthy and grow.  

I can't wait to use my shea mixture as a deep conditioner.  I plan to use it by:

Ayurvedic Shea Mixture
Any good deep conditioner
Mix
Apply to hair by sections, ensuring each strand is coated, thoroughly concentrating on the ends
Sit under dryer or whatever heat method preferred
Rinse
Style

I don't want to limit my usage to just a leave in.  I plan to use it to deep conditioner as well.

ETA:  If you have any extra mixture left, simply use it as a prepoo, minus the deep conditioner.  Leave on hair for an hour with or without heat.  Using the mixture as a prepoo will cut down on tangles, single strand knots, etc.  Nourish the scalp and hair prior to shampooing.  Your hair will thank you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NCHairDiva said:


> *I'm doing the Chebe as well. Can you say how your using it...how often... Please....Thanks*


@NCHairDiva
It's very, very finely sifted.

I mixed some in with my Unrefined SB and a little Grape Seed Oil.  Then Whipped it with my Electric Mixer.  It whipped to perfection.

Will use it like any other SB mixed with an Ayurvedic Powder.

I couldn't decide whether to use Rice Bran or Grape Seed and went for Grape Seed.

No grittiness, no graininess.  I didn't even have to use a Fra.grance Oil to mask any kind of off-putting scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ThatJerseyGirl 
Hey Ms. Lady!


----------



## Chicoro

*Shea butter user*
Her hair is about 22 inches. She has been growing her hair for 4.5 years. She has been natural for the last 3 years.  She uses shea butter.

*At minute 2:43, you can see how her hair started out and how it USED to look! *


Her hair now: The hair is magnificent which is typical of hair that is treated with Shea butter on a regular, consistent basis.


In the second video she talks about having used chebe for 5 weeks. In my mind, the beauty of her hair is not from chebe. Her hair is magnificent and I would say that's from her years of shea butter use. In the second video, at @10:56 seconds when she is rinsing, you can she the health and incredible beauty of her hair.

She doesn't use a comb! She DOES NOT wash in braids, though. See her method of how she keeps her hair separated at around @11 minutes.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Chicoro said:


> *"The next morning, I felt no powder residue at all from it in my hair which was quite a surprise to me. I was wondering where did the powder go ? It's just weird to me I guess.
> 
> Remember I already said above that my mix is extremely smooth but if I hold it in my very sensitive hands, I can feel the powder. I am a Massage Therapist and Esthetician. My hands are trained to feel anything foreign, no matter how tiny."
> *
> @Aggie ,
> 
> Your are a 'tactile' and touch EXPERT! That's what makes your *'testimony'* so powerful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHEA BUTTER is a MAGICAL ingredient!
> 
> And THE Most Magical Black Girl of All,
> Mother Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Its Creator!​



That toddler!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl
> Hey Ms. Lady!



Wassuppppp, chica!!!

How are you sista!  Today is my birthday, so I think I'm going to ride up to DC/MD, get my gamble on, win some money and bring my ole happy arse back to VA.  As I am typing this, I am not contemplating because it started to rain again


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Chicoro said:


> *Shea butter user*
> Her hair is about 22 inches. She has been growing her hair for 4.5 years. She has been natural for the last 3 years.  She uses shea butter.
> 
> *At minute 2:43, you can see how her hair started out and how it USED to look! *
> 
> 
> Her hair now: The hair is magnificent which is typical of hair that is treated with Shea butter on a regular, consistent basis.
> 
> 
> In the second video she talks about having used chebe for 5 weeks. In my mind, the beauty of her hair is not from chebe. Her hair is magnificent and I would say that's from her years of shea butter use. In the second video, at @10:56 seconds when she is rinsing, you can she the health and incredible beauty of her hair.
> 
> She doesn't use a comb! She DOES NOT wash in braids, though. See her method of how she keeps her hair separated at around @11 minutes.




Is she natural?   I couldn't understand what she was saying, but her hair is gorgeous


----------



## Chicoro

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Is she natural?   I couldn't understand what she was saying, but her hair is gorgeous



Yes, I believe she is natural. 


Happy Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Today is my birthday, so I think I'm going to ride up to DC/MD, get my gamble on, win some money


@ThatJerseyGirl
Awww...Happy B-Day Ms. Jersey


May you Celebrate Wonderfully and "Loud-ly"umm...

I meant "Carefully"  & win plenty of Shea-Butta' money

Enjoy Your Big Day Sis!


----------



## Lissa0821

I use a oil blend of two parts Hot Six oil, one part Shea butter and one part coconut oil for my body after a shower. I have using this for years in the winter, in the warmer months I do half Shea butter and half coconut oil. I have warm it in the microwave for 30 seconds in order to use in the winter.

I just made another oil blend for my hair. 2 parts K organics oil, 3 parts Shea butter and 1 part Mane Choice Growth oil. 

I will use whipped Shea butter for my braids under my wigs. The hair oil blend as a part of my LCO method.


----------



## TopShelf

Sprayed my ends with water and then applied my shea mixture.

Sprayed my braids/scalp with this mixture:

I scooped some of the cream into the spray bottle and then added the liquids


----------



## Aggie

Chicoro said:


> *"The next morning, I felt no powder residue at all from it in my hair which was quite a surprise to me. I was wondering where did the powder go ? It's just weird to me I guess.
> 
> Remember I already said above that my mix is extremely smooth but if I hold it in my very sensitive hands, I can feel the powder. I am a Massage Therapist and Esthetician. My hands are trained to feel anything foreign, no matter how tiny."
> *
> @Aggie ,
> 
> *Your are a 'tactile' and touch EXPERT!* That's what makes your *'testimony'* so powerful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHEA BUTTER is a MAGICAL ingredient!
> 
> And THE Most Magical Black Girl of All,
> Mother Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Its Creator!​


Aww, woman you make me blush . Thanks hon. I know, it's a blessing and a curse. But I like it.


----------



## Sally.

I’m experiencing severe breakage at the nape area and my texture there is much rougher than any other part of my hair. It’s dry and even if I moisturize it with water, oil and sheabutter, a couple hours later it’s extremely dry again and breaking off. I don’t know what caused it (the metal clips from my wigs, the relaxer I put on it 6 months ago to try to get it silky straight enough so I can wear my hair out, or the fact that during wash day I always put my hair in jumbo twists pulled back in a ponytail under my wig). 

I don’t know what to do to get it to grow back. I thought moisturizing with Shea Butter would be the cure.


----------



## Sally.

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Here's her video demo of how she makes it:


You always post the best videos. Thanks. I’m gonna try whisking mine next time like this instead of using the blender because this is the texture I want. I’m also gonna try making it without coconut oil.


----------



## Aggie

Chicoro said:


> Poor kitty! I'm hoping it's a green screen and that they didn't really put that lil' guy in the sky like that. But he really is cute, though!


No dear, I was referring to the pic of YOU, not the little animal. You are so pretty in that picture.


----------



## Aggie

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Wassuppppp, chica!!!
> 
> How are you sista!  Today is my birthday, so I think I'm going to ride up to DC/MD, get my gamble on, win some money and bring my ole happy arse back to VA.  As I am typing this, I am not contemplating because it started to rain again


Whoa! Stop the wheel because this thread is going wayyy too fast . Our shea butter heroine is celebrating her great B-Day today. Happy birthday sweetie. Enjoy!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Happy birthday, @ThatJerseyGirl! Enjoy!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Here's her video demo of how she makes it:



She has some awesome tips and her recipe looks divine. I'm still digging in my current batch, but as soon as that is used up...I will be making one just like hers!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Sending you happy birthday wishes!!!! @ThatJerseyGirl


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Marinating in my Cream Shea Delight Treatment Mask. Decided to get fancy with it and sit under my steamer. My hair is feeling like a million bucks!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

THANK YOU, ALL FOR THE BIRTHDAY WISHES!  I heard it is snowing in Maryland, so no go for me.  I do not...I repeat...do not drive in inclement weather of _any_ kind lolool.....

The Chariot will not move lolol....


----------



## Aggie

Sally. said:


> I’m experiencing severe breakage at the nape area and my texture there is much rougher than any other part of my hair. It’s dry and even if I moisturize it with water, oil and sheabutter, a couple hours later it’s extremely dry again and breaking off. I don’t know what caused it (the metal clips from my wigs, the relaxer I put on it 6 months ago to try to get it silky straight enough so I can wear my hair out, or the fact that during wash day I always put my hair in jumbo twists pulled back in a ponytail under my wig).
> 
> I don’t know what to do to get it to grow back. I thought moisturizing with Shea Butter would be the cure.


I'm so sorry this is happening to you. Believe me I do understand since I've suffered from hair breakage but from using a demi-permanent far too often, which by the way, was very recently. I am using the shea butter and henna treatments to whip mine back into shape. 

Seem like you have some idea of what's going on and that is always a great place to be because you have some idea of where to start making corrections in your regimen. Eliminate all those things you're doing now and incorporate more delicate habits for your hair. Maybe continue to twist your hair but don't pull it back so tightly and use satin scrunchies to do so if you are not already. This is a start and I really hope your hair improves quickly .


----------



## Aggie

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> THANK YOU, ALL FOR THE BIRTHDAY WISHES!  I heard it is snowing in Maryland, so no go for me.  I do not...I repeat...do not drive in inclement weather of _any_ kind lolool.....
> 
> The Chariot will not move lolol....


Girl it's your birthday. You do what you want to do. I know you will enjoy it indoors no matter what.


----------



## LivingInPeace

I’m pre-pooing with Shea Butter now.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Aggie said:


> Girl it's your birthday. You do what you want to do. I know you will enjoy it indoors no matter what.



Thanks so much, and I will.  Hubby is taking me shopping today so I'm good with that. I want that new kitchenaid mixer, but of course, it's upwards of 500 for the 8 quart. 

However, for everyone who wants one, Zulily.com has them at 50% off now.....  I'd much rather have clothes and jewelry lolol..

I really want to make some more shea mix.   A friend of mine in DC wants some, so I told her I would make some for her an her mom.  That is one of the things I plan to do today.


----------



## Alma Petra

Happy birthday @ThatJerseyGirl! I hope that you're having a great time today!

@Sally. it might be the relaxer but anyway don't give up on it. Sooner or later you will stumble upon the solution that suits your hair nature best. I would suggest adding a leave-in conditioner either a thick creamy one (works for me) or a glycerin-based one eg s-curl activator. I'd also suggest heavier sealing with more oil and shea butter applied while protective styling, or incorporating aloe vera gel. I use bottled aloe gel. The gel cast is easy to scrunch out once dry and leaves the hair soft and smooth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

These SB Blends got me all in my feelings.

I was able to eliminate the detangling Cream Rinse I've relied on.  

SB blends is keeping everything on Slide

Used a little Luster's S-Curl (No-Drip) today too!


----------



## keranikki

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> THANK YOU, ALL FOR THE BIRTHDAY WISHES!  I heard it is snowing in Maryland, so no go for me.  I do not...I repeat...do not drive in inclement weather of _any_ kind lolool.....
> 
> The Chariot will not move lolol....



Happy Birthday my dear!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ThatJerseyGirl
*Cackles at the Chariot*

Only a Chariot for a Queen.  What you thought?...

Have Fun today Sis.  Eat something Goodt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used my Blend that had:
Rose Powder
Rose Hip Oil

Will whip up a Linseed Oil Blend today.


----------



## Aggie

I'm about to wash out my indigo color treatment. I decided to use some Naturelle Grow Rose Clay Deep Moisturizing Treatment as my DC today but what's different is I'm adding 3 Tablespoons of my Ayur-Shea mix to 3 heaping Tablespoons of the Rose Clay DC. and will report back how I liked it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@YvetteWithJoy
My Onion Oil came today - Yasssss it smells like Onion ...

Will whip it up with some Hemani Garlic Oil (that actually smells pretty good - considering, it smells nothing like Garlic).


----------



## Aggie

Hi Ladies. I thought I'd share this video because the Chebe conditioner she reviewed has Shea butter as it's chief ingredient. I like the fact that she gave a nice shout out to ayurveda powders being just as effective as Chebe, but cheaper. I really like what she has to say.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
Glad you posted this. 

I'm glad I just spent $10 on 1 oz. (It was a decent amount).  

Glad to be able to try it and compare it w/other Powders.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

IDareT'sHair said:


> @YvetteWithJoy
> My Onion Oil came today - Yasssss it smells like Onion ...
> 
> Will whip it up with some Hemani Garlic Oil (that actually smells pretty good - considering, it smells nothing like Garlic).


 Thanks for sharing! I hope your final product is nice!


----------



## beauti

*@ThatJerseyGirl *


----------



## caribeandiva

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Wassuppppp, chica!!!
> 
> How are you sista!  Today is my birthday, so I think I'm going to ride up to DC/MD, get my gamble on, win some money and bring my ole happy arse back to VA.  As I am typing this, I am not contemplating because it started to rain again


Happy birthday hon!! I call you Madea in my head


----------



## LivingInPeace

I made a new mix tonight with rosemary and peppermint essential oils.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Happy Birthday! @ThatJerseyGirl


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Alma Petra said:


> Happy birthday @ThatJerseyGirl! I hope that you're having a great time today!
> 
> @Sally. it might be the relaxer but anyway don't give up on it. Sooner or later you will stumble upon the solution that suits your hair nature best. I would suggest adding a leave-in conditioner either a thick creamy one (works for me) or a glycerin-based one eg s-curl activator. I'd also suggest heavier sealing with more oil and shea butter applied while protective styling, or incorporating aloe vera gel. I use bottled aloe gel. The gel cast is easy to scrunch out once dry and leaves the hair soft and smooth.





keranikki said:


> Happy Birthday my dear!





beauti said:


> *@ThatJerseyGirl *





flyygirlll2 said:


> Happy Birthday! @ThatJerseyGirl





caribeandiva said:


> Happy birthday hon!! I call you Madea in my head




I hope I did the multi-quote correctly.  Thank you all so much for the Love.  You have no idea how much this means to me.   This is truly a blessing 

I had a good time today.  However, it is very cold outside!!!  

I plan to mix another batch of ayurshea mix and I'm so excited about that!


----------



## LivingInPeace

Happy [email protected]


----------



## gvin89

Happy Birthday lady @ThatJerseyGirl


----------



## jennex

HBD @ThatJerseyGirl


----------



## GGsKin

Happy Birthday! @ThatJerseyGirl


----------



## Jade Feria

@ThatJerseyGirl HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!

Has anyone used, or considered using hibiscus powder in their Shea mix?


----------



## GGsKin

Jade Feria said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!
> 
> Has anyone used, or considered using hibiscus powder in their Shea mix?



The Heenara powder I added to my oil (and mixed with my Shea butter) has hibiscus in it. I have the powder by itself by haven't made a stand alone mix with it yet.


----------



## Aggie

Jade Feria said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!
> 
> Has anyone used, or considered using hibiscus powder in their Shea mix?


I did, it's very moisturizing. I think I listed that here in my recipe I made a few days ago. It also promotes hair regrowth. It's post #1055 and @Chicoro reposted it in post #1171.


----------



## Chicoro

Jade Feria said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!
> 
> Has anyone used, or considered using hibiscus powder in their Shea mix?



Yes, but we were advised that hibiscus and rose may deposit color on the hair and make it have a burgundy color. I like my hair black.


----------



## NCHairDiva

I just took down the ends of my twists (about halfway down) sprayed my hair with S-curl then added my whipped Shea Butterlicous to my twist. WOOOOW!!! My hair feels amazing!!! And just twisted it back up!!!


----------



## Chicoro

This image is from 2013. It epitomizes how my hair has tangled for most of life, until I started using Shea butter. Also, you can see how much shorter my hair is due to me cutting it, unintentionally, in 2012.  Although disappointing, I am grateful for this situation as it helped me find a better way.

So, if you are struggling or are disappointed with your hair situation, keep going. Many, many times those struggles will help bring you to a better place in your hair care journey. It's okay to feel whatever you are feeling. In addition to that, continue to move forward day by day, to help you find your way.

You may get tired and need to take a rest. That is encouraged! What will impede your progress, and eventually your success, is if you completely stop and give up. Giving up doesn't help one to move forward.

Stay encouraged!


----------



## Daina

Thinking about my next batch and adding Argan oil as one of my main oils. My hair and skin normally drinks it up and it helps with moisture and shine. It's just so expensive and the brand (Josie Maran) I prefer might not be cost effective as I tend to be heavy handed. Does anyone use Argan oil and if so have any suggestions on where I can get some from?


----------



## Chicoro

Daina said:


> Thinking about my next batch and adding Argan oil as one of my main oils. My hair and skin normally drinks it up and it helps with moisture and shine. It's just so expensive and the brand (Josie Maran) I prefer might not be cost effective as I tend to be heavy handed. Does anyone use Argan oil and if so have any suggestions on where I can get some from?



Try a health food store brand. They are on the ground, larger in size and may be less expensive than the one you referenced in the above post.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Daina said:


> Thinking about my next batch and adding Argan oil as one of my main oils. My hair and skin normally drinks it up and it helps with moisture and shine. It's just so expensive and the brand (Josie Maran) I prefer might not be cost effective as I tend to be heavy handed. Does anyone use Argan oil and if so have any suggestions on where I can get some from?



I haven't purchased Argan oil in quite a while but when I did, this is the one I used.

https://www.vitacost.com/now-foods-solutions-organic-argan-oil-2-fl-oz-1

Which I think is still expensive. LOL


----------



## OhTall1

Daina said:


> Does anyone use Argan oil and if so have any suggestions on where I can get some from?


In the past, I've purchased it online from Bulk Apothecary.  Also, if you live near a Trader Joe's, they sell organic argan oil.  The bottle is the same size as Josie Maran's and costs less than $10.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Daina
I used the one from Sunny Isle (Seller of JBCO).


----------



## Chicoro

I found some Shea Butter that I can get up to 5 kilos for 63.75 Euros, which is 12.75 per 1 kilo. That's the cheapest I have found it on the ground here in Lyon, France, thus far.

*Senegal 1 *- This is 500 grams. It has a pungent odor. I started to wonder
if they used hexane in it. This one always, always turns out gritty.
 I have to melt it, harden it and re-whip it every time.
*Expiration date: June 2019*
*Grade : Unknown*
*Origin: Senegal*

*Senegal 2* - This is 200 grams but I can get up to 5 kilos for 63.75 euros.
Or, 1 kilo at 12.75. The container you see is 200 grams and that's about
3.00 euros each, without being discounted. It has a nutty smell. It mixes up creamy.
*Expiration date: Unknown (It's hand dipped out the container like ice cream!)*
*Grade : Unknown*
*Origin: Senegal*

*Ivory Coast* - This is 50 grams for approximately 2 Euros.
It is ridiculously expensive and I only buy this one when I
am desperate. This is the only one that is yellow. The smell is
nutty like the Senegal 2. It mixes up creamy.
*Expiration date: December 30th, 2019
Package date: September 25th, 2017*
*Food Grade: Non consumable*
*Grade : Unknown *
*Origin: Ivory Coast*

What I would like to have added on the packaging:

Coop name
Grade/Quality
Method of Extraction
Additives (Tree barks or roots name etc.)
*What else would you like to know???*
*What else would you like to know???*


----------



## Saludable84

A coworker went to Nigeria and bought someone back Shea Butter. That stuff looked nothing like anything SB I’ve ever seen or purchased. That stuff was a dream.

A friend of mine has a coworker in Africa (don’t know where) bring her back chebe. I’m about to put in an order for Shea Butter too.

Also, after testing both yellow and white, I prefer yellow and only white mixed in with yellow. The white is creamy, but the yellow holds up better at room temp and in my hair IMO.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Saludable84 said:


> A coworker went to Nigeria and bought someone back Shea Butter. That stuff looked nothing like anything SB I’ve ever seen or purchased. That stuff was a dream.
> 
> A friend of mine has a coworker in Africa (don’t know where) bring her back chebe. I’m about to put in an order for Shea Butter too.
> 
> Also, after testing both yellow and white, I prefer yellow and only white mixed in with yellow. The white is creamy, but the yellow holds up better at room temp and in my hair IMO.



Hmmm that’s interesting about the difference in SB. Maybe the yellow SB I’ve used in the past  were not the best quality or not formulated correctly because I was not blown away by it. The SB I recently bought is a bit white. I’ll see how it goes once I mix it with other stuff.

Love the new avi btw


----------



## Aggie

Chicoro said:


> Yes, but we were advised that hibiscus and rose may deposit color on the hair and make it have a burgundy color. I like my hair black.


This is true especially if you use a lot of it. I usually do a 2-step henna/indigo treatment for a black color. I have some gray strands so any coloring on them is nice for me


----------



## Chicoro

Saludable84 said:


> A coworker went to Nigeria and bought someone back Shea Butter. *That stuff looked nothing like anything SB I’ve ever seen or purchased. That stuff was a dream.*
> 
> A friend of mine has a coworker in Africa (don’t know where) bring her back chebe. I’m about to put in an order for Shea Butter too.
> 
> Also, after testing both yellow and white, I prefer yellow and only white mixed in with yellow. The white is creamy, but the yellow holds up better at room temp and in my hair IMO.



How did it look?


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> A coworker went to Nigeria and bought someone back Shea Butter. That stuff looked nothing like anything SB I’ve ever seen or purchased. That stuff was a dream.
> 
> A friend of mine has a coworker in Africa (don’t know where) bring her back chebe. I’m about to put in an order for Shea Butter too.
> 
> Also, after testing both yellow and white,* I prefer yellow and only white mixed in with yellow. The white is creamy, but the yellow holds up better at room temp and in my hair IMO.*


Good to know @Saludable84. I haven't started using my ivory one as yet. I'll have to compare them when I do.


----------



## Chicoro

*  
*​*"**Nearly 2 billion Shea trees*_* grow naturally *_*on parklands in 21 African countries stretching from Senegal to South Sudan.* *16,000,000 women living in rural communities individually collect the fresh fruits and the kernel is processed to extract a healthy vegetable oil known as “shea butter.”
*​http://www.globalshea.com/about/shea-101


​


----------



## Aggie

Aggie said:


> I'm about to wash out my indigo color treatment. I decided to use some Naturelle Grow Rose Clay Deep Moisturizing Treatment as my DC today but what's different is I'm adding 3 Tablespoons of my Ayur-Shea mix to 3 heaping Tablespoons of the Rose Clay DC. and will report back how I liked it



*Posted the info below in the Protein Queen thread so I might as well put it over here as well:*

Now I have to be honest - after rinsing out the Rose Clay DC with NPF and my DIY AyurShea mix all mixed in, I was surprised at how soft and detangled my hair felt, especially after washing out henna and indigo. It just don't make no sense how soft and light and easy to style it was. 

Plus I noticed that for a very long time, my hair just held on to moisture afterwards. I mean it took hours to dry and believe me - that never ever happens to me. I think I will have to try this one again.


----------



## Saludable84

flyygirlll2 said:


> Hmmm that’s interesting about the difference in SB. Maybe the yellow SB I’ve used in the past  were not the best quality or not formulated correctly because I was not blown away by it. The SB I recently bought is a bit white. I’ll see how it goes once I mix it with other stuff.
> 
> Love the new avi btw



Don’t get me wrong. I like the white one; will probably transition to it around spring because I find it lighter. But overall, I do like yellow a bit more. I’m probably going to get some white this week, as my current batch is running low. I also want Nilotic, but 5lbs was a grip. 

And thank you


----------



## Saludable84

Chicoro said:


> How did it look?



It was a weird yellowish color, but firm to the touch. It was wrapped in Saran, but looked almost playdoh like. We tried a bit and it was really soft. It also had a nice, nutty, natural smell. We knew it was Shea Butter, but it was nothing like what you normally see. 

I wanted to ask him how he got it, because I suspect a relative or close friend likely processed it, but he kinda annoys me


----------



## Chicoro

Saludable84 said:


> It was a weird yellowish color, but firm to the touch. It was wrapped in Saran, *but looked almost playdoh like*. We tried a bit and it was really soft. It also had a nice, nutty, natural smell. We knew it was Shea Butter, but it was nothing like what you normally see.
> 
> I wanted to ask him how he got it, because I suspect a relative or close friend likely processed it, but he kinda annoys me



Yes, it seems that some authentic Shea butter is quite "gummy". I think playdoh is a great description.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> *It was a weird yellowish color, but firm to the touch. It was wrapped in Saran, but looked almost playdoh like. We tried a bit and it was really soft. It also had a nice, nutty, natural smell. *We knew it was Shea Butter, but it was nothing like what you normally see.
> 
> I wanted to ask him how he got it, because I suspect a relative or close friend likely processed it, but he kinda annoys me


Oh oh, you just described the one I bought from etsy during BF sales. I believe that vendor was going out of business though because he is no longer there and now I am officially upset 

The current blend I made mixed with my Ayur-Powders is not this one I got from etsy. It was a pound of shea butter I had before I ordered from the etsy vendor.

I have not even started this new batch yet. The vendor had a buy 2 lbs, get 1 free (African Black Soap and His Shea Butters) plus he sent me 9 extra pounds of African Black Soap. Yes I am officially upset...indeed!

I'm going to send him an email right now to his gmail account. Hopefully I'll get an answer.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Oh oh, you just described the one I bought from etsy during BF sales. I believe that vendor was going out of business though because he is no longer there and now I am officially upset
> 
> The current blend I made mixed with my Ayur-Powders is not this one I got from etsy. It was a pound of shea butter I had before I ordered from the etsy vendor.
> 
> I have not even started this new batch yet. The vendor had a buy 3 lbs, get 1 free (African Black Soap and His Shea Butters) plus he sent me 9 extra pounds of African Black Soap. Yes I am officially upset...indeed!
> 
> I'm going to send him an email right now to his gmail account. Hopefully I'll get an answer.


Let me know if you do. It’s nothing I’d want in bulk, just something for me, personally. 1-2lbs is good.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Let me know if you do. It’s nothing I’d want in bulk, just something for me, personally. 1-2lbs is good.


Will do. Thanks for that description because the minute you described it, I was like "That's my Shea Butter!" I did order 3 lbs of the ivory one and 6 lbs of the yellow one. It does feel and smell quite yummy. Now I'm itchin' to use it .


----------



## Chicoro

Aggie said:


> Will do. Thanks for that description because the minute you described it, I was like "That's my Shea Butter!" I did order 3 lbs of the ivory one and 6 lbs of the yellow one. It does feel and smell quite yummy. Now I'm itchin' to use it .



My goodness, @Aggie ! *You got 10 pounds of Shea Butter at your house*?  (I know that 3 +6 = 9. I can add. I'm assuming she got prior- ordered other butter in her stash, too.)


Aggie at home: "*Looks like I'm getting way too low on my Shea butter*!"



I'm just *jealous* because all I can get at one time is about 1 kilo!


----------



## Aggie

Chicoro said:


> My goodness, @Aggie ! *You got 10 pounds of Shea Butter at your house*?  (I know that 3 +6 = 9. I can add. I'm assuming she got prior- ordered other butter in her stash, too.)
> 
> 
> Aggie at home: "*Looks like I'm getting way too low on my Shea butter*!"
> 
> View attachment 421827
> 
> I'm just *jealous* because all I can get at one time is about 1 kilo!


 This is so funny @Chicoro. Yes I had 10 lbs in here all at once. I've gone through 10 oz so far. Just a little less than 10 lbs left . 

Girl I live in the Bahamas where it's hard to get some things so I buy in bulk when I find a really great deal.


----------



## Aggie

I would like to have that mountain of Shea Butter in that pic of yours @Chicoro. That looks good too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just used the Rose Powder, Unrefined SB, and Rose Hip Oil.  It whipped really well and feels really good on my Hair.

There are just so many great ways to use it!   Recipes & Combinations are endless.

All the possibilities.


----------



## trueheartofgold

@Daina, I was in Trader Joe’s today and they have the organic Argan Oil for $6.99 (1.7 Oz)


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

@trueheartofgold -- pls tell me that you also used a coupon and got it for like half?  OMG.....I have a new found love for argan oil.  Argan, coconut oil and some shea mix among other oils, that is a winning combo for dry ends.  No one in this thread should have dry ends if using shea mix.  

@IDareT'sHair - do you only mix enough to use when you are doing your hair regi?  Your recipe sounds delicious too!

I'm in the process of making more shea mix.....i think it's almost an addiction.  I want to add Illipe butter to my stash. I already have Kokum, Mango and Cupuacu.  Very moisturizing when combined....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ThatJerseyGirl
I've just been making 4oz Jars. (Different Combinations - but all 4oz Jars).

It is addictive! 

I made two different combs yesterday using Chebe Powder & different Oils.


----------



## trueheartofgold

@ThatJerseyGirl no coupon but I think its a great deal at $6.99. Argan oil (especially organic) is expensive for small amounts but this is cheaper than others I saw online.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@trueheartofgold
How many ounces were those - do you remember?  Were they 2oz?


----------



## trueheartofgold

IDareT'sHair said:


> @trueheartofgold
> How many ounces were those - do you remember?  Were they 2oz?



Hi! It's 1.7 oz


----------



## IDareT'sHair

trueheartofgold said:


> *Hi! It's 1.7 oz*


@trueheartofgold 
Thank You!


----------



## spacetygrss

I used my Shea mixture last night on my hair in my LOC. When I took my chunky twists down to get ready to do my hair it was so perfectly moisturized! Deep, dark, sheeny, black hair.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

trueheartofgold said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl no coupon but I think its a great deal at $6.99. Argan oil (especially organic) is expensive for small amounts but this is cheaper than others I saw online.



You're right because I know how much pure argan oil costs and it is very expensive.


----------



## Keen

Aggie said:


> I did, it's very moisturizing. I think I listed that here in my recipe I made a few days ago. *It also promotes hair regrowth.* It's post #1055 and @Chicoro reposted it in post #1171.



What? Running to add hibiscus to my melted Shea in the fridge before it harden.


----------



## kupenda

Loving this shea butter thing. My hair stays soft and moisturized for days. It’s fantastic on my skin as well. Just a huge win overall


----------



## Keen

Chicoro said:


> Yes, but we were advised that hibiscus and rose may deposit color on the hair and make it have a burgundy color. I like my hair black.


I bought some Hibiscus powder a few weeks back. I haven't use it because I'm afraid of color deposit. I use cassia for my to avoid too much stain. But I'll take the risk for hair regrowth...


----------



## flyygirlll2

Well I just finished making my first henna/SB mix .

I didn’t measure anything. Just eyeballed it.
Mix includes:

Shea Butter
Mango Butter
Henna
Bringraj
Fenugreek
Haitian Black Castor Oil
Hibiscus
Black Seed Oil
Grape Seed Oil
Safflower Oil
Sweet Almond Oil
Vitamin E Oil
Pumpkin Seed Oil
Broccoli Seed Oil
Hempseed Oil

* Added Snickerdoodle fragrance oil which reminds me of Hairveda’s Vatika Frosting *





ETA- I used the double broiler method and left it in the fridge for about 3 hours. I whipped it for 7 minutes or so and afterwards I use a seive like the lady did in one of the videos posted in this thread. End result is very creamy which I love.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
LAWD Sis!... 

Those turnt out Goodt.

I see those "Jars" came in Handy!'

Where'd you get your scents from?  What other ones did you get?


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> LAWD Sis!...
> 
> Those turnt out Goodt.
> 
> I see those "Jars" came in Handy!'
> 
> Where'd you get your scents from?  What other ones did you get?



Girl, that jar is the one I got from Spranz that came with that detangler Lol.

I bought the fragrance oils from Amazon. They’re pretty good quality. So far I love the Snickerdoodle and Cupcake 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B017JCBVAY/ref=mp_s_a_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1515974755&sr=8-9&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=fragrance+oil&dpPl=1&dpID=41Xz17UX+tL&ref=plSrch

I got this set.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Girl, that jar is the one I got from Spranz that came with that detangler Lol.*


@flyygirlll2
I thought so.

Those Oils look good.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I thought so.
> 
> Those Oils look good.



LOL I knew one of these days it would serve a purpose. 

I’m already looking at the other scents they have


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I like the "finishing touch" with the Swirl!

You went in that kitchen and got busy!


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I like the "finishing touch" with the Swirl!
> 
> You went in that kitchen and got busy!



I was being extra with that swirl because it just looked so yummy 

Now ya’ll got me looking at other butters. I think ya’ll created a Shea monster


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
FlyVeda in the House!

FlyVeda .......and TVeda also know as SheaVeda! (Who woulda' thought we'd become "Mixtress?")

ETA: I just grabbed x2 Snickerdoodles.  Lurves some VF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> 
> *ETA: I just grabbed x2 Snickerdoodles.  Lurves some VF.*



@flyygirlll2


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> FlyVeda in the House!
> 
> FlyVeda .......and TVeda also know as SheaVeda! (Who woulda' thought we'd become "Mixtress?")



FlyVeda and TVeda I love it 

Girl, just when I thought I couldn’t be bothered.... and here I am


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2


Yaaaas. Love that scent. I think you’ll like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
I thought about experimenting with some "other butters" but I wanna be able to effectively evaluate SB (on its own).

I did buy some Baobab Oil and some Camellia Oil and will make some blends with these.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Girl, just when I thought I couldn’t be bothered.... and here I am*


@flyygirlll2
For my Butters - Specifically SB-based ones I'll probably never buy another on-line one unless somebody is specializing in Unicorn Tears or Fairy Wings or something.

Especially when we've been able to "capture the magic"

And I maintain half the ones I've whipped up are just as good (if not better)


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I thought about experimenting with some "other butters" but I wanna be able to effectively evaluate SB (on its own).
> 
> I did buy some Baobab Oil and some Camellia Oil and will make some blends with these.



I’ll see how this first mix goes and go from there. I have both of these oils as well. I’ll have to do a more simpler mix next time. I went off on the oils today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> * I went off on the oils today *


@flyygirlll2
Gurl....You Did!


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> For my Butters - Specifically SB-based ones *I'll probably never buy another on-line one unless somebody is specializing in Unicorn Tears or Fairy Wings or something*.
> 
> Especially when we've been able to "capture the magic"
> 
> And I maintain half the ones I've whipped up are just as good (if not better)




This. Now that I’ve done it myself, I don’t really feel the need to purchase another one unless I get very lazy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *This. Now that I’ve done it myself, I don’t really feel the need to purchase another one unless I get very lazy.*


@flyygirlll2
I know Imma make all my Skin Butters this Summa' with some nice Fra.gran.ces


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> I know Imma make all my Skin Butters this Summa' with some nice Fra.gran.ces



I was thinking about doing that too. I definitely want to grab more fragrance oils. I can see this becoming addictive


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> * I can see this becoming addictive*


@flyygirlll2
It is.

Especially since they turn out so well.  I haven't made a bad batch yet.

Even the ones I mixed with Ayurvedic Powders have all turned out good too!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair I enjoyed the process and love the end result. Since I’m off tomorrow, I might wash my hair and just use my SB mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Yep.  It's Easy-Peasy!

I am really enjoying whipping them up too!

No Shipping Costs, No Wait Time.  So far....No inconsistencies.

ETA: Looking at & buying F.ra.grance Oils can be a little "addictive too"


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Yep.  It's Easy-Peasy!
> 
> I am really enjoying whipping them up too!
> 
> *No Shipping Costs, No Wait Time.  So far....No inconsistencies.*
> 
> ETA: Looking at & buying F.ra.grance Oils can be a little "addictive too"



Truth.com for real. 

It is lol. I love bakery scents but I want try other ones.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *It is lol. I love bakery scents but I want try other ones*.


@flyygirlll2
Do you think you're going to like all the scents that came in your collection?

I made a mock cart with: Marshmallow, Cupcake, Cotton Candy, Sugar Cookie (just looking around).


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Do you think you're going to like all the scents that came in your collection?
> 
> I made a mock cart with: Marshmallow, Cupcake, Cotton Candy, Sugar Cookie (just looking around).



Well so far none of the scents make me want to  so that’s a good sign . 

I like Snickerdoodle, Cupcake, Sugar Cookie, and Pumpkin Pie the most right now. Ooooo Cotton Candy and Marshmallow sounds good


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2 
Yeah, they have some nice scents.  Thanks for sharing that. 

More Options other than Bulk-A and/or Pip.ing Ro.ck.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Yeah, they have some nice scents.  Thanks for sharing that.
> 
> More Options other than Bulk-A and/or Pip.ing Ro.ck.



You’re welcome . I still want to try some from BA but since I have Amazon Prime and wanted something sooner,  I pulled the trigger.


----------



## Keen

My Shea mix is whipped. It only took a little bit over an hour to harden. The only grainy feeling I get is from the hibiscus powder. I melted it, mix all the ingredients, put it in the fridge for an hour, then whip it. At first I was afraid I put too much power because the mixture looked dark.  It lighten up after I whipped it. My only regret is forgetting to add castor oil and not having fenugreek puree on hand. My hair likes both.

My mix:
infused CP oil
Cassia powder
Amla powder
Brahmi power 
few drops of Rosemary and tea tree oils
Hibiscus powder


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
Even with everything I've purchased so far, (butters, mixer, fragrance oils) it's still much "Cheaper" than what I would have spent on buying a couple Pre-Mix SB Blends (with shipping, size etc....)


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Even with everything I've purchased so far, (butters, mixer, fragrance oils) it's still much "Cheaper" than what I would have spent on buying a couple Pre-Mix SB Blends (with shipping, size etc....)



True. That’s one of the benefits to doing this yourself. Once I venture into doing body butters ect. You won’t be able to tell me nothing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *True. That’s one of the benefits to doing this yourself. Once I venture into doing body butters ect. You won’t be able to tell me nothing *


@flyygirlll2
Yeah, Imma stick to Hair/Body Buttas'.

Highly doubtful if I'd ever venture into DC'ers, Soaps, Pomades/Grease etc.....

That's above my Pay Grade.


----------



## Coilystep

I just twisted my hair up it took a little over an hour. I used tgin leave in and a Shea butter mix I made a couple of weeks ago. Mix included Shea butter, coconut oil, olive oil, almond oil and orange oil. I didn't measure anything.
I'm heavy handed so I may have used to much my twists are white I hope they don't stay white. Good thing I'm off tomorrow. I hope to keep these twists in for at least a week. I hope they are decent enough to wear out.


----------



## Coilystep

Here is my mix described above.


----------



## keranikki

I'm still waiting on my order from Mountain Rose.  I currently have enough butter to make a body butter, which I need to complete tomorrow.  They are holding up my greatness.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

flyygirlll2 said:


> Well I just finished making my first henna/SB mix .
> 
> I didn’t measure anything. Just eyeballed it.
> Mix includes:
> 
> Shea Butter
> Mango Butter
> Henna
> Bringraj
> Fenugreek
> Haitian Black Castor Oil
> Hibiscus
> Black Seed Oil
> Grape Seed Oil
> Safflower Oil
> Sweet Almond Oil
> Vitamin E Oil
> Pumpkin Seed Oil
> Broccoli Seed Oil
> Hempseed Oil
> 
> * Added Snickerdoodle fragrance oil which reminds me of Hairveda’s Vatika Frosting *
> 
> View attachment 421841
> 
> View attachment 421843
> 
> ETA- I used the double broiler method and left it in the fridge for about 3 hours. I whipped it for 7 minutes or so and afterwards I use a seive like the lady did in one of the videos posted in this thread. End result is very creamy which I love.




THIS LOOKS GOODT!!!!!!  Your hair is going to thank you.  The recipe looks delicious!!!  You sound like me in that I do not measure either.  I just eye ball it.  Are you going to two strand twist your hair and apply your mix?  Will you use it on your scalp also because I use my mixture on my scalp and use my growth oil on alternating days.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> Yeah, Imma stick to Hair/Body Buttas'.
> 
> Highly doubtful if I'd ever venture into DC'ers, Soaps, Pomades/Grease etc.....
> 
> That's above my Pay Grade.




I was thinking the same thing, however, I'd love to make my own African Black soap shampoo.  I've been watching youtube videos, so I'll only make enough for a washing.  It's very easy to do.  Melt the black soap down and add some oils.  That's it from what I can tell.  

I will tell you this.  I will NEVER purchase another leave in again.  The shea mix is really all that I need.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Coilystep said:


> Here is my mix described above. View attachment 421865



Nails lookin good!  That mixture looks delicious!  Your hair looks very healthy in those pictures with your shea leave in.  It'll absorb by tomorrow morning.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

flyygirlll2 said:


> Girl, that jar is the one I got from Spranz that came with that detangler Lol.
> 
> I bought the fragrance oils from Amazon. They’re pretty good quality. So far I love the Snickerdoodle and Cupcake
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B017JCBVAY/ref=mp_s_a_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1515974755&sr=8-9&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=fragrance+oil&dpPl=1&dpID=41Xz17UX+tL&ref=plSrch
> 
> I got this set.




I forgot to mention that I have that same type of jar, but I got them at Big Lots and the dollar stores.  They have them and they are not expensive at all.  Plus, it seals in all of the goodness and doesn't allow for air or anything get into them.  I love those jars.   Dollar General and Family Dollar carry them in my area.


----------



## Coilystep

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Nails lookin good!  That mixture looks delicious!  Your hair looks very healthy in those pictures with your shea leave in.  It'll absorb by tomorrow morning.


Thanks. I'm just trying to absorb all of this good knowledge you all are giving in this thread. It really should become a sticky.


----------



## flyygirlll2

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> THIS LOOKS GOODT!!!!!!  Your hair is going to thank you.  The recipe looks delicious!!!  You sound like me in that I do not measure either.  I just eye ball it.  Are you going to two strand twist your hair and apply your mix?  Will you use it on your scalp also because I use my mixture on my scalp and use my growth oil on alternating days.



Thank you. So far it melts into my hair 
Yes, I will be applying it to my two strand twists. I don’t plan on using it on my scalp since I didn’t add any essential oils to it. I do have my CP oil though that I use on and off.



ThatJerseyGirl said:


> I forgot to mention that I have that same type of jar, but I got them at Big Lots and the dollar stores.  They have them and they are not expensive at all.  Plus, it seals in all of the goodness and doesn't allow for air or anything get into them.  I love those jars.   Dollar General and Family Dollar carry them in my area.



That’s good to know. Thank you. If I go to the Dollar Tree, I will take a look. Those jars are great


----------



## SunkissedLife

Henna gloss + some serious conditioning and rinsing. 

Keravada creme brulee (shea based moisturizer) over KCKT to put hair in 8 jumbo flat twist. Heavy handed my hair to really marinate in the moisture.

Have my Amazon cart ready to go w some real raw shea butter cocoa butter sweet almond oil to whip up my own blend. And now yall got me eyeing fragrance


----------



## caribeandiva

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> No one in this thread should have dry ends if using shea mix.


Amen sister!!


----------



## Chicoro

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> @trueheartofgold -- pls tell me that you also used a coupon and got it for like half?  OMG.....I have a new found love for argan oil.  Argan, coconut oil and some shea mix among other oils, that is a winning combo for dry ends.  No one in this thread should have dry ends if using shea mix.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair - do you only mix enough to use when you are doing your hair regi?  Your recipe sounds delicious too!
> 
> I'm in the process of making more shea mix.....i think it's almost an addiction.  I want to add Illipe butter to my stash. I already have Kokum, Mango and Cupuacu.  Very moisturizing when combined....




_*"I'm in the process of making more shea mix.....i think it's almost an addiction." 
*_
You 'think'?
It's_ 'almost'_ an '_addiction'?_

Girl, please. Shea *got* YOU, too!  And there is NO escape!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Chicoro said:


> _*"I'm in the process of making more shea mix.....i think it's almost an addiction."
> *_
> You 'think'?
> It's_ 'almost'_ an '_addiction'?_
> 
> Girl, please. Shea *got* YOU, too!  And there is NO escape!




YASSSS!!!  Shea has got me, been had me.  My name is ThatJerseyGirl, and I am addicted to Shea lololol.....my new creamy crack!

I can't wait to remove my install at the end of this month.  I could remove it now, but it's cold and it is serving its purpose of keeping my head warm lololol....

And let me just say that I have a TON of new growth, thanks to that ayurvedic growth oil with the fenugreek.  My new growth is soft, moisturized and very thick.  I can''t wait!!!


----------



## Chicoro

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> YASSSS!!!  Shea has got me, been had me.  My name is ThatJerseyGirl, and I am addicted to Shea lololol.....my new creamy crack!
> 
> *I can't wait to remove my install at the end of this month. * I could remove it now, but it's cold and it is serving its purpose of keeping my head warm lololol....
> 
> And let me just say that I have a TON of new growth, thanks to that ayurvedic growth oil with the fenugreek.  My new growth is soft, moisturized and very thick.  I can''t wait!!!



Hurry up so I can add you to the Shea Butter Created Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame *(SBCHUHF)* for short! Also known as SUB-Chuf!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Chicoro said:


> Hurry up so I can add you to the Shea Butter Created Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame *(SBCHUHF)* for short! Also known as SUB-Chuf!




Oh, I am.  I have NEVER posted a hair pic on here.  I think times are changing, so maybe I'll post a hair pic...i don't see why not.  [email protected] lololol....


----------



## Keen

After my first use of whipped SB, I think I want a batch with Chebe. I'll wait a free weeks to introduce Chebe. I don't like to introduce too many products at once. I started with CP tea last week, I don't think I have the desired result. Need to tweak application and recipe.


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> FlyVeda and TVeda I love it
> 
> Girl, just when I thought I couldn’t be bothered.... and here I am


Don’t forget  Aveda over here too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Don’t forget  Aveda over here too *


@Aggie
There is already an A.veda.  

So you'll hafta' be AgVeda Aggienatural or something like that AggieBotanicals


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> There is already an A.veda.
> 
> So you'll hafta' be AgVeda Aggienatural or something like that AggieBotanicals



Oh yeah that’s right lol. @Aggie these are much better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Coilystep 
Coily-how did you get that 'airy' whipped texture?


----------



## gvin89

Has anyone used the shea butter regimen while in box braids?  If so, what was your routine?  I have an appointment for Sunday...


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> There is already an A.veda.
> 
> So you'll hafta' be AgVeda Aggienatural or something like that AggieBotanicals


Agveda is okay. The other ones are too long


----------



## Coilystep

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Coilystep
> Coily-how did you get that 'airy' whipped texture?


I used my electric mixer and it came out creamy looking at first. I poured it into the container closed it up and put it on the shelf because I wanted a fluffier consistency. I was just going to use it on my skin since it came out creamy. I planned to get an electric wisk as suggested. I decided to use it for my hair regardless of the texture last night because I hadn't gotten the wisk yet and I was surprised by the fluffy texture. When I mixed it I mixed it for like 15 minutes so maybe the got enough air in it to make the fluffy consistency.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Coilystep
I would like to try for an Air-ier whip.  I will try to whip longer next time.

Thanks!


----------



## Coilystep

I pulled my twists into a low bun and left a few out in the front for a bang. I'm happy to report @ThatJerseyGirl was right my Shea butter absorbed into my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
A-Naturals!  I like it.


----------



## sunnieb

I'm relaxed, but finally started reading this thread today.

I'm intrigued AND I have all the ingredients on hand to whip up a shea butter mix.  Hmmm...


----------



## Chicoro

sunnieb said:


> I'm relaxed, but finally started reading this thread today.
> 
> I'm intrigued AND I have all the ingredients on hand to whip up a shea butter mix.  Hmmm...



Careful...careful! Shea butter already got all of us.  Being intrigued is a subtle trap. Shea butter is going to get you, too.


----------



## sunnieb

Chicoro said:


> Careful...careful! Shea butter already got all of us.  Being intrigued is a subtle trap. Shea butter is going to get you, too.



Too late!  I already bought some a long time ago.  I don't remember why, but I know it had to be because of LHCF.  Now I want to see what all the fuss is about!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I made another _small_ batch of Rose Powder, Rose Hip Oil and Unrefined SB.  

Nice Blend.


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> I made another _small_ batch of Rose Powder, Rose Hip Oil and Unrefined SB.
> 
> Nice Blend.



Where are the pictures of these blends? I know they look yummy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Chicoro 
They Do!

But unfortunately, I don't do pics!  

Enjoying the Creating process tho'


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> They Do!
> 
> But unfortunately, I don't do pics!
> 
> Enjoying the Creating process tho'



No problem and no pressure! I'll just keep imagining how things look. I have to do that for they smell anyway, right?

Night, night, everyone!


----------



## Aggie

Chicoro said:


> No problem and no pressure! I'll just keep imagining how things look. I have to do that for they smell anyway, right?
> 
> Night, night, everyone!


Goodnight @Chicoro, Sleep well hon


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> They Do!
> 
> But unfortunately, I don't do pics!
> 
> Enjoying the Creating process tho'


Yeah I'm imagining that your mixes are so awesome @IDareT'sHair . You are giving us ideas so carry on


----------



## Aggie

sunnieb said:


> Too late!  I already bought some a long time ago.  I don't remember why, but I know it had to be because of LHCF.  Now I want to see what all the fuss is about!


Yeah girl @sunnieb, come on over. I am enjoying this thread so much plus it is definitely challenging my creative side .


----------



## Aggie

Coilystep said:


> I just twisted my hair up it took a little over an hour. I used tgin leave in and a Shea butter mix I made a couple of weeks ago. Mix included Shea butter, coconut oil, olive oil, almond oil and orange oil. I didn't measure anything.
> I'm heavy handed so I may have used to much my twists are white I hope they don't stay white. Good thing I'm off tomorrow. I hope to keep these twists in for at least a week. I hope they are decent enough to wear out.View attachment 421857View attachment 421859View attachment 421861View attachment 421863


Girl @Coilystep, Dem twists look so juicy. They remind me of @Saludable84's Heavy sealed twists .


----------



## Aggie

Coilystep said:


> Thanks. I'm just trying to absorb all of this good knowledge you all are giving in this thread. It really should become a sticky.


Yasssss I think so too!


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> A-Naturals!  I like it.


Me likey!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
We 'bout to blow the roof off the SB Industry!  The Recipes!  The Possibilities!  The Scents!

Girl.....We 'bout to do this!

ETA: I ordered some Horsetail Oil.  Can't wait for it to come.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> We 'bout to blow the roof off the SB Industry!  The Recipes!  The Possibilities!  The Scents!
> 
> Girl.....We 'bout to do this!
> 
> ETA: I ordered some Horsetail Oil.  Can't wait for it to come.


Horsetail herb was in one of my orders that arrived today so I will make my own oil from it by infusing it.


----------



## GGsKin

I haven't washed my hair yet. Instead, tonight I dampened my hair by wetting my hands and smoothing in hot water. I slathered on my Shea butter mix and put it back up in a puff cuff.


----------



## keranikki

IDareT'sHair said:


> I made another _small_ batch of Rose Powder, Rose Hip Oil and Unrefined SB.
> 
> Nice Blend.



I did the same except I added mango butter, Argan oil, and sweet almond oil. It came out like a sorbet, because of my impatience. I couldn’t wait for it to warm up to room temperature. No worries though. It will “creamify” eventually once it warms up.


----------



## NappyNelle

I finally washed out my conditioner and slathered my damp hair in SSI Seyani.

@IDareT'sHair and @Aggie What rose powder are you two using?

Yall are making me want to get to mixing...


----------



## NappyNelle

And how is it that I won't be on the hair side for ONE DAY and yall add 3 pages to the thread?! lol You guys are shea-nuts.


----------



## Aggie

NappyNelle said:


> I finally washed out my conditioner and slathered my damp hair in SSI Seyani.
> 
> @IDareT'sHair and @Aggie What rose powder are you two using?
> 
> Yall are making me want to get to mixing...


Believe it or not I am using Hesh Rose Petal Powder and it can be acquired at www.myhenna.us or www.khanapakana.com. I got my last stash from the latter vendor and have not been disappointed.  However, I like them both for my ayurveda powder purchases. This powder has a fresh, subtle, lovely rose scent that makes my mixes smell awesome .


----------



## Aggie

NappyNelle said:


> And how is it that I won't be on the hair side for ONE DAY and yall add 3 pages to the thread?! lol You guys are shea-nuts.


All I can say @NappyNelle, don't snooze on this thread .


----------



## NappyNelle

Aggie said:


> Believe it or not I am using Hesh Rose Petal Powder and it can be acquired at www.myhenna.us or www.khanapakana.com. I got my last stash from the latter vendor and have not been disappointed.  However, I like them both for my ayurveda powder purchases. This powder has a fresh, subtle, lovely rose scent that makes my mixes smell awesome .



Thanks!



Aggie said:


> All I can say @NappyNelle, don't snooze on this thread .


LOL I can't! I don't want to miss out!


----------



## Chicoro

NappyNelle said:


> And how is it that I won't be on the hair side for ONE DAY and yall add 3 pages to the thread?! lol You guys are shea-nuts.



*YES!* We are shea -nuts!

Are you Shea-nuts! Shea Butter gone get you, too!

Are you crazy about Shea Butter? Then, you are probably Shea-Nuts!

*"Shea-Nuts" coined by @NappyNelle 
*​*LHCF Dictionary Entry: "Shea-Nuts"*

*Adjective*: When Shea Butter got you, you are Shea-Nuts!

*Pronunciation*: ʃiː,ˈʃiːə nʌts

*Used in a sentence*: Are you crazy about Shea Butter? Then, you are probably Shea-Nuts!
​


----------



## Chicoro

Aggie said:


> All I can say @NappyNelle, *don't snooze on this thread* .



I got to snooze on this thread because the of the time difference!  That's okay! I catch up when most of ya'll are still sleeping.


----------



## Jade Feria

@Chicoro, you are TOO funny!  

I DC'ed today, then did a LCB
L(eave-in) - Kinky-Curly Knot Today
C(ream) - SSI Moisture Pro Triple Butter Heavy Cream
B(utter) - Blended Shea mixture

This was a great combination. My hair feels maximally moisturized! And I'm not sure if it's just me, but is my hair looking thicker these days??

My hair, when dry in twists, is now super springy. Like, if I pull a twist down and let it go, it SPRINGS back, harder than ever. Anyone else experiencing something like this?


----------



## Chicoro

Yes, @Jade Feria ,
My braids spring harder and farther, too. The 'tensile' strength has maximized. My braids sway and hang heavier since I've been using Shea butter, as well. I never had that before either.


----------



## Chicoro

AbsyBlvd said:


> I haven't washed my hair yet. Instead, tonight I dampened my hair by wetting my hands and smoothing in hot water. I slathered on my Shea butter mix and put it back up in a _*puff cuff*_.



What's a puff cuff?


----------



## GGsKin

Chicoro said:


> What's a puff cuff?


I have two junior sized clips. They are like a more gentle, new school ring-comb.


----------



## Chicoro

Thank you @AbsyBlvd  ! I've never seen this before. I would use the mini!


----------



## sunnieb

I left my shea butter out all night, but it's still hard. 

I guess I should spoon it into a container???? I'm a rookie!


----------



## GGsKin

Chicoro said:


> Thank you @Absy! I've never seen this before. I would use the mini!



I actually wish I'd bought some minis when I placed my order. U don't remember shipping being kind, or fast at the time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NappyNelle
Hesh Brand


----------



## IDareT'sHair

keranikki said:


> I did the same except I added mango butter, Argan oil, and sweet almond oil. *It came out like a sorbet, *because of my impatience. I couldn’t wait for it to warm up to room temperature. No worries though. It will “creamify” eventually once it warms up.


@keranikki


----------



## Chicoro

@sunnieb said: 
*I left my shea butter out all night, but it's still hard. 
I guess I should spoon it into a container???? I'm a rookie!*


You can add your oils and break it up with a fork and whip it. Whip it, good!


----------



## Sosoothing

sunnieb said:


> I left my shea butter out all night, but it's still hard.
> 
> I guess I should spoon it into a container???? I'm a rookie!



Mine was hard from the day I bought it until I mixed it up. This thread didn't exist when I first bought it and I almost threw it out because I thought something was wrong with it. Glad I kept it. I chose to melt mine over steam before whisking.
I see @Chicoro gave you another suggestion already.


----------



## sunnieb

@Chicoro  alrighty then!

@Sosoothing thank you!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Soooooooooooo, I have an idea.  Not sure if it was presented in this thread, but I was thinking how could I use Shea Butter as a deep conditioner without getting into the science of Preservatives and other liquids.  

Here is what I came up with.  Maybe I did cover this already in this thread...not too sure, but here goes.

Two scoops of shea butter
Your favorite deep conditioner
JBCO or any castor oil
Amla Powder
Brahmi Powder
Maka Powder (Bhringraj)
Coconut Oil

Mix them alllll together and there you have it.  I guess it would be similar to a Henna gloss, but the only difference is the Shea Butter.  I'd make enough to use for one deep conditioning session.  I'd apply it with a brush (One used for relaxers) to ensure coverage of the strands while concentrating heavily on the ends of your hair.  I would let the shea butter get very soft first, then mix everything together.  I'd sit under a dryer for a serious deep conditioning session and rinse when complete.  

Whoever tries this method first, report back and let us know how it works out.  Our hair needs all of the conditioning and moisturizing as this winter is very harsh this year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ThatJerseyGirl
Please let me know how it goes.....

I am already doing this with a variety of DC'ers (JMonique's).
I take the JMonique:
Wheatgrass & Spinach
Triple Seaweed
Burdock Root & Nettle
Irish Moss & Cocoa

*She has others i.e. Raw Honey, Coffee, Charcoal, Bentonite & Rhassoul* (I have the Coffee & Charcoal ones - but haven't used them this way)

She had her DC'ers  50% off (they made a great base for the Ayurvedic Powders & Oils).

I take the above mentioned one(s) and mix them with various Ayurvedic Powders & Ayurvedic Oils and use them for an Ayurveda Mask.  So far the Masks have worked very well and allows me to do a little Ayurveda at the same time.

Haven't added in the SB tho' but I'm very interested.  Please report back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

"RETENTION PREVENTION"

All the: Tips, Suggestions, Recipes, Findings, Discoveries, Viewpoints, Strategies all remind me of _Prevention for Retention.
_
Imaging Retaining everything you Grew and using SB as a Method of Prevention?

I wish I would have had this knowledge Circa de' 2017. 

I could have avoided a mini-detangling set-back.


----------



## Keen

Chicoro said:


> @sunnieb said:
> *I left my shea butter out all night, but it's still hard.
> I guess I should spoon it into a container???? I'm a rookie!*
> 
> 
> You can add your oils and break it up with a fork and whip it. Whip it, good!


I think I'm going to whip mine again. My consistency seem harder than everyone's.


----------



## Keen

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Soooooooooooo, I have an idea.  Not sure if it was presented in this thread, but I was thinking how could I use Shea Butter as a deep conditioner without getting into the science of Preservatives and other liquids.
> 
> Here is what I came up with.  Maybe I did cover this already in this thread...not too sure, but here goes.
> 
> Two scoops of shea butter
> Your favorite deep conditioner
> JBCO or any castor oil
> Amla Powder
> Brahmi Powder
> Maka Powder (Bhringraj)
> Coconut Oil
> 
> Mix them alllll together and there you have it.  I guess it would be similar to a Henna gloss, but the only difference is the Shea Butter.  I'd make enough to use for one deep conditioning session.  I'd apply it with a brush (One used for relaxers) to ensure coverage of the strands while concentrating heavily on the ends of your hair.  I would let the shea butter get very soft first, then mix everything together.  I'd sit under a dryer for a serious deep conditioning session and rinse when complete.
> 
> Whoever tries this method first, report back and let us know how it works out.  Our hair needs all of the conditioning and moisturizing as this winter is very harsh this year.


Seems like Henna gloss and hot oil treatment all in one. Sounds like something I like to try.


----------



## fifigirl

Made my shea mix last night .....i added

4oz shea butter
2 tbsp castor oil
2 tbsp alma oil
amla powder
bhrami powder
Hibiscus powder
Red clove
Horsetail powder
Garlic essential oil
rosemary essential oil
tea tree essential oil

I didn't want to use too many ingredients so i tried to be minimalist and i only used half a tsp for the powders.

I did not use a double boiler rather the shea melted to room temperature once i left it out from the freezer. I added the ingredients and used a spatula to stir at first till it was creamy, then i used my hand held blender to blend it.....left it by my air conditioner overnight and this was the result!

its a little grainy, i feel from the hibiscus powder but its still so nice and creamy on my hair


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> "RETENTION PREVENTION"
> 
> All the: Tips, Suggestions, Recipes, Findings, Discoveries, Viewpoints, Strategies all remind me of _Prevention for Retention.
> _
> Imaging Retaining everything you Grew and using SB as a Method of Prevention?
> 
> I wish I would have had this knowledge Circa de' 2017.
> 
> I could have avoided a mini-detangling set-back.



I wish I had known this waaaay back.  I don't think my  "Circa de'" can go back that far lololol.....If I was hip to da shea game back then..chiiiillllleeee......

A Shea Intervention!!!  A Shea Intervention for the Prevention of.....  I like that sound of that. 

Anywho, when I come out of this install, I'm going to take some of my shea mix and mix it with some conditioner.  My favorite now is Crece Pelo.




Keen said:


> Seems like Henna gloss and hot oil treatment all in one. Sounds like something I like to try.



I didn't think of it as a hot oil treatment as well.  If you decide to try it, please let us know.  I can only imagine the moisturizing possibilities.  A perfect hair spa day!


----------



## NappyNelle

My Shea butter, barely stretched bun.


----------



## caribeandiva

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> A Shea Intervention!!! A Shea Intervention for the Prevention of..... I like that sound of that.


A Shea intervention is exactly what @Chicoro did for me and my hair. I’ll forever be grateful to her for that.


----------



## caribeandiva

NappyNelle said:


> My Shea butter, barely stretched bun.


----------



## Keen

NappyNelle said:


> My Shea butter, barely stretched bun.


Love it! Your hair is exposed but well protected.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NappyNelle 
  Lookin' Good Sis.


----------



## Jade Feria

My APB Peach Hibiscus pop-up box arrived today, and guess what the first ingredient in the Hair and Body Butta is?? You guessed it: Shea Butta! The product smells really good and it's a creamy, whipped consistency that melts pretty quickly when I rub it in my hands. Throwing this into my Shea rotation... my Shea-tation! LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@fifigirl
Your Mix =


----------



## keranikki

Jade Feria said:


> My APB Peach Hibiscus pop-up box arrived today, and guess what the first ingredient in the Hair and Body Butta is?? You guessed it: Shea Butta! The product smells really good and it's a creamy, whipped consistency that melts pretty quickly when I rub it in my hands. Throwing this into my Shea rotation... my Shea-tation! LOL



I’m still waiting for my box


----------



## GGsKin

So I've been pulling on my coils because they have just been so springy I still haven't washed my hair so in a bid to get it done, I decided to pre-poo with some Elasticizer on my ends, massage HOT w/ ayurvedic oil on scalp and ends, topped with Shea butter. I planned to wash my hair tonight so oiled quite heavily. Instead, after removing some sheds, I styled (the same) smoothing with Shea butter, and baggied my ends. I will wash it tomorrow night. 

My hair feels so soft right now but it's also the oiliest/greasiest it's been in an age...I hope I don't regret this when I'm at work tomorrow.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

I've been able to go longer in between touching my hair thanks to shea butter. During my last wash cycle, I washed and air dried in Shea drenched ends. (No product on the rest of my hair, but my treatment that I did that wash day had shea butter in it) 3 days later, I moisturized, sealed with my shea mix and baggied for a few hours to help it soak in. My hair was lubricated and moist for 7 straight days after. *cheers* Goooooooooooooo SHEA!!!


----------



## Nightingale

Since adding the shea butter blend to my regimen, my hair looks really good. It maintains its shine, is well lubricated, and hasn't dried out at all during this winter weather.  There is no way my hair can do anything but grow with this type of care.


----------



## LivingInPeace

I just sprayed the last of my Scurl on my hair and sealed it with my rosemary peppermint shea mix. My husband was walking up the stairs and said, “I smell homemade butter!”


----------



## IDareT'sHair

LivingInPeace said:


> I just sprayed the last of my Scurl on my hair and sealed it with my rosemary peppermint shea mix. My husband was walking up the stairs and said,* “I smell homemade butter!”*


@LivingInPeace 
.......


----------



## beauti

*Refreshed my twists today with scurl followed by shea blend. My twists need to be redone but I'm holding on until Saturday. 

Stopped by Indian store and got my bae mahabhringaraj oil  mustard oil, and rose powder.*


----------



## Jade Feria

keranikki said:


> I’m still waiting for my box


It's coming! She posted on IG that the all the boxes will ship by 1/19.


----------



## Coilystep

I took my twists out today and wore my hair in a bun. I sliked it down with wetline. 
When I got home from work I took down applied tgin leave in and my Shea mix and put in two French braids.


----------



## Aggie

Chicoro said:


> I got to snooze on this thread because the of the time difference!  That's okay! I catch up when most of ya'll are still sleeping.


 I know hon. This time difference can be a bummer too.


----------



## Aggie

AbsyBlvd said:


> I have two junior sized clips. They are like a more gentle, new school ring-comb.
> View attachment 421939


The mini is actually the best size puff cuff for me too even though I bought the whole set so that when I reach extreme Unicorn status I could wear it. Listen y'all a girl could dream!


----------



## Aggie

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Soooooooooooo, I have an idea.  Not sure if it was presented in this thread, but I was thinking how could I use Shea Butter as a deep conditioner without getting into the science of Preservatives and other liquids.
> 
> Here is what I came up with.  Maybe I did cover this already in this thread...not too sure, but here goes.
> 
> Two scoops of shea butter
> Your favorite deep conditioner
> JBCO or any castor oil
> Amla Powder
> Brahmi Powder
> Maka Powder (Bhringraj)
> Coconut Oil
> 
> Mix them alllll together and there you have it.  I guess it would be similar to a Henna gloss, but the only difference is the Shea Butter.  I'd make enough to use for one deep conditioning session.  I'd apply it with a brush (One used for relaxers) to ensure coverage of the strands while concentrating heavily on the ends of your hair.  I would let the shea butter get very soft first, then mix everything together.  I'd sit under a dryer for a serious deep conditioning session and rinse when complete.
> 
> Whoever tries this method first, report back and let us know how it works out.  Our hair needs all of the conditioning and moisturizing as this winter is very harsh this year.


You just described my deep conditioner on Saturday past. I did post it here that that's what I did hon. I had made an Ayur-Shea mix and added to my conditioner, whipped it up than put it on my hair for an hour. I mentioned that my hair was very touchably soft. It is definitely something I will be doing again. It' s okay, you been out celebrating your big B-day when I did it.


----------



## Aggie

NappyNelle said:


> My Shea butter, barely stretched bun.


Oooh, yummy mummy! Now your hair is super pretty and so are you @NappyNelle


----------



## Aggie

Nightingale said:


> Since adding the shea butter blend to my regimen, my hair looks really good. It maintains its shine, is well lubricated, and hasn't dried out at all during this winter weather.  There is no way my hair can do anything but grow with this type of care.


I concur plus my ends seem to like this Shea butter a lot. It's not curling up on itself when I use this butter.


----------



## Jetblackhair

gvin89 said:


> Has anyone used the shea butter regimen while in box braids?  If so, what was your routine?  I have an appointment for Sunday...



I'm wearing small box braids and I added my whipped Shea butter to each strand of hair after moisturing, then proceeded to put in my braid extension.  I plan on keeping my braids in for 6-8 weeks and then give my hair a 2 week break before the next installment.  During the break I will continue to use my whipped Shea butter.  I love braiding my own hair because I can take out any braid to check my moisture level.  The braids I have redone so far feel so soft and smooth and the shed hairs slide right out.  This is my first braid install using Shea butter as my sealant.


----------



## Aggie

Coilystep said:


> I took my twists out today and wore my hair in a bun. I sliked it down with wetline. View attachment 422023
> When I got home from work I took down applied tgin leave in and my Shea mix and put in two French braids. View attachment 422025View attachment 422027


Your hair looks so silky, lovely and very manageable.


----------



## Coilystep

Aggie said:


> Your hair looks so silky, lovely and very manageable.


Thanks I’m loving how my hair feels it’s so soft and it was super easy to put the braids in I just did a light finger detangle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Your hair looks so silky, lovely and very manageable.*


@Aggie 
Agreed!

It Does Step @Coilystep


----------



## IDareT'sHair

If any one is interested in a new place to get F.rag.rance Oils other than Bulk. Apothec.ary or Pip.ing Rock - check out Indi.go Fra.granc.e (nice Selection of Oils to scent all your SB-Blends).


----------



## Coilystep

I’m feeling the Shea slide


----------



## NCHairDiva

Well it's been 3 days since I'e taken down my twist (1 at a time) and moisturized and sealed bit my "BAE" (Shea) So, although I' extremely tired I' going to go ahead and get the S-curl going and the Shea poppin!!! I know my hair feels good even though it' been under this cap for the last few days. 

*So I am going to do the Chebe/Shea mix as well. I tried them separately but them together sounds amazing.
I just got more Shea in the mail today and ordered Hemani Argan Oil and.Black seed oils today. I can' wait to get to mixing. I know this is gonna be some powerful stuff.

***I will make it to WL by March. I need to be added to that Super Unicorn list. IJS***


----------



## Jade Feria

This Shea is really extending my moisture retention. Sealing for days! Whenever I want to go in and refresh or re-moisturize and seal, my hair is like, "Nah sis, I'm good."


----------



## mzteaze

Last night I made a little mix of Shea butter with bhringraj, brahmi, CP oil, JBCO and emu peppermint and lemon EO.


----------



## gvin89

My bulk shipment of shea butter and black soap arrived yesterday!!!  We are snowed in and I'm about to whip up a hair mix and a body butter.


----------



## GGsKin

My Shea-slicked hair this afternoon. I didnt rebraid. Thankfully my face is not feeling the effect of all the oil.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Whipped up some Shea goodness today. Stuck to my basic recipe since I like to use it on my body as well as an additive to my treatments.

Used:
Queen Shea 
Mango butter
Apricot oil
Avocado oil
Rice bran oil
Herbal infused Grapeseed oil
Fragrance: tuberose
But I have actually come to love that Shea butter natural smell, so I didn't put too much fragrance.




I'll let it sit for a few days to let the air bubbles settle. I have a few swipes left in my current batch anyway before I dive in.

I bout killed the po lil motor on my hand mixer. 
I may or may not have worked a KitchenAid mixer into our Feb budget just for my Shea mixes.
I may or may not have worked a bulk order of Shea butter in our March budget. 
There's a 100% chance I did tho!


----------



## Keen

mzteaze said:


> Last night I made a little mix of Shea butter with bhringraj, brahmi, CP oil, JBCO and emu peppermint and lemon EO.


I'm trying not to revert to a product junkie but emu on SB mix sounds soooo good.  I will add it to my wish list... I must resist.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Whipped up some Shea goodness today. Stuck to my basic recipe since I like to use it on my body as well as an additive to my treatments.
> 
> Used:
> Queen Shea
> Mango butter
> Apricot oil
> Avocado oil
> Rice bran oil
> Herbal infused Grapeseed oil
> Fragrance: tuberose
> But I have actually come to love that Shea butter natural smell, so I didn't put too much fragrance.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let it sit for a few days to let the air bubbles settle. I have a few swipes left in my current batch anyway before I dive in.
> 
> I bout killed the po lil motor on my hand mixer.
> *I may or may not have worked a KitchenAid mixer into our Feb budget just for my Shea mixes*.
> I may or may not have worked a bulk order of Shea butter in our March budget.
> There's a 100% chance I did tho!




Did you purchase it from the Zulily website?  I think I mentioned on here they are going for 50% off!  Kudos to you!



There is one left!!!!!

https://www.zulily.com/p/pistachio-...ml?search_pos=1&search_page=1&fromSearch=true


----------



## Jade Feria

I've been using my Shea mix on my son's hair as well. He just turned 2, and has very thick, dense hair, just past APL. He never went through that infant balding phase, his hair just grew and grew. About 5 days ago I put his hair in twists using a Curl Origin leave-in spray and sealed with the Shea mix. Today I went in to refresh and redo some of the twists, and the detangling was seamless. His twists came apart like butter. I re-did them to clean them up a bit, using the same leave-in and Shea mix.


----------



## victory777

So, motivated and inspired by you Ladies, I decided to use Curly Proverbz henna gloss bar recipe using Shea butter.
@ElevatedEnergy inspired me to up my mold game


----------



## Jade Feria

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Whipped up some Shea goodness today. Stuck to my basic recipe since I like to use it on my body as well as an additive to my treatments.
> 
> Used:
> Queen Shea
> Mango butter
> Apricot oil
> Avocado oil
> Rice bran oil
> Herbal infused Grapeseed oil
> Fragrance: tuberose
> But I have actually come to love that Shea butter natural smell, so I didn't put too much fragrance.
> 
> View attachment 422081
> View attachment 422083
> 
> I'll let it sit for a few days to let the air bubbles settle. I have a few swipes left in my current batch anyway before I dive in.
> 
> I bout killed the po lil motor on my hand mixer.
> I may or may not have worked a KitchenAid mixer into our Feb budget just for my Shea mixes.
> I may or may not have worked a bulk order of Shea butter in our March budget.
> There's a 100% chance I did tho!





ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Did you purchase it from the Zulily website?  I think I mentioned on here they are going for 50% off!  Kudos to you!
> 
> 
> 
> There is one left!!!!!
> 
> https://www.zulily.com/p/pistachio-...ml?search_pos=1&search_page=1&fromSearch=true


Check Target for sales too! I got one for $279 during a Target sale, plus an additional 5% off for using the Redcard.

And that mix looks SO good!!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

victory777 said:


> So, motivated and inspired by you Ladies, I decided to use Curly Proverbz henna gloss bar recipe using Shea butter.
> @ElevatedEnergy inspired me to up my mold game



Wow!  Lookin like Godiva Chocolates!

how did you do that?  interesting....I'd love to know how to do that so that I can preserve mine as well.


----------



## victory777

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Wow!  Lookin like Godiva Chocolates!
> 
> how did you do that?  interesting....I'd love to know how to do that so that I can preserve mine as well.


I followed her recipe below that's on her YouTube page:
Henna 9 tablespoons
Slippery elm 1.5 tablespoons
Honey 1 tablespoon
Aloe Vera powder 2 tablespoons
7 tablespoons of coconut oil
Cocoa butter 4.5 tablespoons
I melted everything over a double boiler. I did add castor oil to the mix and substitute shea butter.
I bought the molds from Amazon, but I've seen some nice ones at Wal-Mart or a baking shop. Froze them for a few hours, and they came out just fine from the silicone molds. @ElevatedEnergy has some really nice molds also.
P.s. I'm not sure how to upload YouTube videos here.


----------



## Jade Feria

victory777 said:


> I followed her recipe below that's on her YouTube page:
> Henna 9 tablespoons
> Slippery elm 1.5 tablespoons
> Honey 1 tablespoon
> Aloe Vera powder 2 tablespoons
> 7 tablespoons of coconut oil
> Cocoa butter 4.5 tablespoons
> I melted everything over a double boiler. I did add castor oil to the mix and substitute shea butter.
> I bought the molds from Amazon, but I've seen some nice ones at Wal-Mart or a baking shop. Froze them for a few hours, and they came out just fine from the silicone molds. @ElevatedEnergy has some really nice molds also.
> *P.s. I'm not sure how to upload YouTube videos here.*


Just copy and paste the link and it comes up automatically.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ElevatedEnergy @victory777 
Gone Ya'll! 

Lookin' like some Masta' Chefs Up in Here!

Beautiful Blends.


----------



## victory777

Thanks @Jade Feria !!
I hope this works @ThatJerseyGirl !!
I see she's charging $29 for 2 henna bars, so I may need to write this recipe down as a base and tweak it as I go.


----------



## Jade Feria

victory777 said:


> Thanks @Jade Feria !!
> I hope this works @ThatJerseyGirl !!
> I see she's charging $29 for 2 henna bars, so I may need to write this recipe down as a base and tweak it as I go.


I just might try this out!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

victory777 said:


> Thanks @Jade Feria !!
> I hope this works @ThatJerseyGirl !!
> I see she's charging $29 for 2 henna bars, so I may need to write this recipe down as a base and tweak it as I go.




Oh, okay.  I remember this video.  When I mixed my shea butter mix last Saturday, I noticed one of the boxes of my powders of Amla, Maka, Neem, and Brahmi, I only paid $2.99/box at an Indian Grocer in Norfolk, Virginia.  They had a HUGE selection of powders and anything ayurvedic.  I paid $4,99 for the fenugreek powder there also.  

I see why she charges that price, and rightfully so, because her powders are more expensive where she lives in London.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@AbsyBlvd
Juicy-licous!....


----------



## healthyhair2

I'm revisiting Shea butter, but don't think I want to make a mix myself. I got some samples sizes the other day in the mail from
http://www.melsbutterblends.com/. The Hair Crack has Shea Butter in it. So far, I like the way it has made my edges feel!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@mzteaze @Keen 
I Agree.  Em.u Oil in SB in a Blend sounds


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ThatJerseyGirl
Yeah.  Most Powders here are $2.49 or $2.99.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

victory777 said:


> View attachment 422091 So, motivated and inspired by you Ladies, I decided to use Curly Proverbz henna gloss bar recipe using Shea butter.
> @ElevatedEnergy inspired me to up my mold gameView attachment 422091



Oh those look so yummy. I snatched up a few rose molds and heart molds last week from Amazon. They are so purty!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Jade Feria said:


> I've been using my Shea mix on my son's hair as well. He just turned 2, and has very thick, dense hair, just past APL. He never went through that infant balding phase, his hair just grew and grew. About 5 days ago I put his hair in twists using a Curl Origin leave-in spray and sealed with the Shea mix. Today I went in to refresh and redo some of the twists, and the detangling was seamless. His twists came apart like butter. I re-did them to clean them up a bit, using the same leave-in and Shea mix.
> View attachment 422089



Awwww look at his fat juicy twists!!! Baby boy shea sliding with us!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Did you purchase it from the Zulily website?  I think I mentioned on here they are going for 50% off!  Kudos to you!
> 
> 
> 
> There is one left!!!!!
> 
> https://www.zulily.com/p/pistachio-...ml?search_pos=1&search_page=1&fromSearch=true






Jade Feria said:


> Check Target for sales too! I got one for $279 during a Target sale, plus an additional 5% off for using the Redcard.
> 
> And that mix looks SO good!!



Thanks for the tips! I'll be snatching up one in a few weeks!


----------



## Chicoro

*Chocolate May Be Extinct by 2050, in about 30 years, due to climate change? How will this impact Shea Butter since 90% of exported  Shea butter is used for chocolate production? 
*
https://www.sciencealert.com/here-s...hocolate-going-extinct-40-years-cacao-climate

_*This viral story *is doing the rounds courtesy of an article on Business Insider, which warned chocolate is "on track to go extinct in 40 years" due to climate change, with cacao plants "slated to disappear by as early as 2050 thanks to warmer temperatures and dryer weather conditions".


The main focus of the story is actually on how scientists at the University of California, Berkeley, are experimenting with CRISPR gene editing to see how they can tweak cacao – the plant used to make chocolate.

The research initiative – which is part of a sustainability drive backed by the Mars corporation to the tune of US$1 billion to help safeguard future cacao supply – is chiefly looking at how to make the plant more resistant to viral and fungal diseases.

So yes, we should be concerned about climate change. Yes, we should be thinking about how it and other environmental forces are changing the natural world and having a potentially devastating impact on global food production.

But we should also be careful not to take every scary headline at face value.

-------------------------------
Chocolate and cocoa trees are safe, for now. Shea butter and Shea trees are safe, for now. 
--------------------------------
_
The Shea slide continues...for now.​
_
_


----------



## victory777

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Oh, okay.  I remember this video.  When I mixed my shea butter mix last Saturday, I noticed one of the boxes of my powders of Amla, Maka, Neem, and Brahmi, I only paid $2.99/box at an Indian Grocer in Norfolk, Virginia.  They had a HUGE selection of powders and anything ayurvedic.  I paid $4,99 for the fenugreek powder there also.
> 
> I see why she charges that price, and rightfully so, because her powders are more expensive where she lives in London.


I agree! Her presentation as far as packaging and size of the product makes the price justified. I'm just glad she and you ladies are sharing the info for the masses.


----------



## victory777

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Oh those look so yummy. I snatched up a few rose molds and heart molds last week from Amazon. They are so purty!!


I can't wait to see your creations!!


----------



## victory777

I'm really enjoying this thread. Plus , all of this luscious hair and concoctions have me taking quite a few notes!! It's a hair, skin/body, and science thread in one!!


----------



## Chicoro

victory777 said:


> I'm really enjoying this thread. Plus , all of this luscious hair and concoctions have me taking quite a few notes!! It's a hair, skin/body, and science thread in one!!



Don't forget the unicorns! It's a unicorn thread as well.


----------



## Chicoro

Night, night Shea-Corns! (Unicorns that are Shea made!)


----------



## caribeandiva

What’s the difference between regular whipped Shea butter with and adding the Ayurvedic powders? What benefits do they have?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@caribeandiva
I've been incorporating more Ayurveda Powders & Oils into my Regimen - so since I'm doing SB I figure why not add my Powders & Oils into my SB Blends (kill 2 birds w/1 stone).

Ayurveda is a whole other subject.  There are some Ayurveda Threads out there.


----------



## caribeandiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ayurveda is a whole other subject.  There are some Ayurveda Threads out there.


I started a thread some 10 years ago on here about a scientific study done on Ayurveda. The scientists found that mice that they used Ayurveda on had softer, smoother fur and other stuff like that. I can’t remember all of it.


----------



## Aggie

AbsyBlvd said:


> My Shea-slicked hair this afternoon. I didnt rebraid. Thankfully my face is not feeling the effect of all the oil. View attachment 422073 View attachment 422075 View attachment 422077


Talk about juicy Shealicious Shiny Hair


----------



## Aggie

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Whipped up some Shea goodness today. Stuck to my basic recipe since I like to use it on my body as well as an additive to my treatments.
> 
> Used:
> Queen Shea
> Mango butter
> Apricot oil
> Avocado oil
> Rice bran oil
> Herbal infused Grapeseed oil
> Fragrance: tuberose
> But I have actually come to love that Shea butter natural smell, so I didn't put too much fragrance.
> 
> View attachment 422081
> View attachment 422083
> 
> I'll let it sit for a few days to let the air bubbles settle. I have a few swipes left in my current batch anyway before I dive in.
> 
> I bout killed the po lil motor on my hand mixer.
> I may or may not have worked a KitchenAid mixer into our Feb budget just for my Shea mixes.
> I may or may not have worked a bulk order of Shea butter in our March budget.
> There's a 100% chance I did tho!



Wow, them White Waves look so good @ElevatedEnergy. I feel like going surfing in your butter, right here in the Bahamas .


----------



## Aggie

victory777 said:


> View attachment 422091 So, motivated and inspired by you Ladies, I decided to use Curly Proverbz henna gloss bar recipe using Shea butter.
> @ElevatedEnergy inspired me to up my mold gameView attachment 422091



@victory777 
You done good honey.


----------



## GGsKin

@IDareT'sHair and @Aggie Thank you ladies.


----------



## victory777

Aggie said:


> @victory777
> You done good honey.


Thank you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@caribeandiva 
Yeah, Ayurveda is  But it works.

Hopefully, I can have the best of both worlds by incorporating it into my SB Blends.

ETA: I just whipped up some SB, Brahmi Powder and Mahabringraj Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

AbsyBlvd said:


> *Thank you ladies.*


@AbsyBlvd 
Looking Good Sis.

Cute Style too!


----------



## mzteaze

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Oh, okay.  I remember this video.  When I mixed my shea butter mix last Saturday, I noticed one of the boxes of my powders of Amla, Maka, Neem, and Brahmi, I only paid $2.99/box at an Indian Grocer in Norfolk, Virginia.  They had a HUGE selection of powders and anything ayurvedic.  I paid $4,99 for the fenugreek powder there also.
> 
> I see why she charges that price, and rightfully so, because her powders are more expensive where she lives in London.



But the company that makes them are located in Brooklyn, NY.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

mzteaze said:


> But the company that makes them are located in Brooklyn, NY.



The powders that we purchase from the Indian Grocers or the powders that CP purchases?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I used Shea butter recently for my first wash day of 2018.

I need to testify, because I got a testimony.

With Jakeala Shea Amla Parfait applied over HairVeda Red Tea Heavy Cream:

my hair looked prettier (shinier, wavier in my ponytailed twist-out, etc.). DH was trying to figure out what was going on with my new, _wavier-_looking curls. 
I never re-moisturized over all those days. (I lost track of the days . . . maybe it was 7 or 8 or 9 days? Maybe more.)
I ended up inadvertently wearing a puff for days and days and days and days. Normally, this yields a tangling PROBLEM. This time? NOT A PROBLEM. Hair was EASY to handle during predetangling/prepooing. Easy. Meaning . . .
DRY, SHRUNKEN HAIR WAS HARDLY TANGLED. 
DRY, SHRUNKEN HAIR JUST SLID APART.  
AFTER PREDETANGLING, I had very few pieces of hair in the sink overall . . . and certainly very few short (i.e., BROKEN) hairs in the sink. The hairs in the sink were long (that's good . . . indicates shed hair versus broken hair).

The twists I installed using heavy cream and shea butter:

(photo enlarges upon click)


My sink after PREDETANGLING!!! 

(photo enlarges upon click)


That is my testimony thus far. Shea butter done brought me a mighty long way, you guys! Y'all don't hear me! Tangles have been the BANE of my natural hair life . . . and they just might be virtually neutralized. I sing because, I'm happy, y'all!  I sing because I'm tangle-freeeeee!


----------



## keranikki

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I used Shea butter recently for my first wash day of 2018.
> 
> I need to testify, because I got a testimony.
> 
> With Jakeala Shea Amla Parfait applied over HairVeda Red Tea Heavy Cream:
> 
> my hair looked prettier (shinier, wavier in my ponytailed twist-out, etc.). DH was trying to figure out what was going on with my new, _wavier-_looking curls.
> I never re-moisturized over all those days. (I lost track of the days . . . maybe it was 7 or 8 or 9 days? Maybe more.)
> I ended up inadvertently wearing a puff for days and days and days and days. Normally, this yields a tangling PROBLEM. This time? NOT A PROBLEM. Hair was EASY to handle during predetangling/prepooing. Easy. Meaning . . .
> DRY, SHRUNKEN HAIR WAS HARDLY TANGLED.
> DRY, SHRUNKEN HAIR JUST SLID APART.
> AFTER PREDETANGLING, I had very few pieces of hair in the sink overall . . . and certainly very few short (i.e., BROKEN) hairs in the sink. The hairs in the sink were long (that's good . . . indicates shed hair versus broken hair).
> 
> The twists I installed using heavy cream and shea butter:
> 
> (photo enlarges upon click)
> View attachment 422115
> 
> My sink after PREDETANGLING!!!
> 
> (photo enlarges upon click)
> View attachment 422117
> 
> That is my testimony thus far. Shea butter done brought me a mighty long way, you guys! Y'all don't hear me! Tangles have been the BANE of my natural hair life . . . and they just might be virtually neutralized. I sing because, I'm happy, y'all!  I sing because I'm tangle-freeeeee!



I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

keranikki said:


> I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I used Shea butter recently for my first wash day of 2018.
> 
> I need to testify, because I got a testimony.
> 
> With Jakeala Shea Amla Parfait applied over HairVeda Red Tea Heavy Cream:
> 
> my hair looked prettier (shinier, wavier in my ponytailed twist-out, etc.). DH was trying to figure out what was going on with my new, _wavier-_looking curls.
> I never re-moisturized over all those days. (I lost track of the days . . . maybe it was 7 or 8 or 9 days? Maybe more.)
> I ended up inadvertently wearing a puff for days and days and days and days. Normally, this yields a tangling PROBLEM. This time? NOT A PROBLEM. Hair was EASY to handle during predetangling/prepooing. Easy. Meaning . . .
> DRY, SHRUNKEN HAIR WAS HARDLY TANGLED.
> DRY, SHRUNKEN HAIR JUST SLID APART.
> AFTER PREDETANGLING, I had very few pieces of hair in the sink overall . . . and certainly very few short (i.e., BROKEN) hairs in the sink. The hairs in the sink were long (that's good . . . indicates shed hair versus broken hair).
> 
> The twists I installed using heavy cream and shea butter:
> 
> (photo enlarges upon click)
> View attachment 422115
> 
> My sink after PREDETANGLING!!!
> 
> (photo enlarges upon click)
> View attachment 422117
> 
> That is my testimony thus far. Shea butter done brought me a mighty long way, you guys! Y'all don't hear me! Tangles have been the BANE of my natural hair life . . . and they just might be virtually neutralized. I sing because, I'm happy, y'all!  I sing because I'm tangle-freeeeee!



*gets up and start jumpin around and wavin my hands like the church mothers do*

Get outta hea!!!  See what I'm sayin...that Shea Butter ain't nuffin but da truth!  *SHOUTS*!!!

And let the Church say AMEN....*looks around at the congregation with my glasses rested on my nose like a librarian*  And let the church say AMEN...

*sits down and fan myself with my popsicle church fan...u know da one...with MLK on the front and Pope Funeral Home on the other side*

*starts hummin an ole spiritual*.....


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> *gets up and start jumpin around and wavin my hands like the church mothers do*
> 
> Get outta hea!!!  See what I'm sayin...that Shea Butter ain't nuffin but da truth!  *SHOUTS*!!!
> 
> And let the Church say AMEN....*looks around at the congregation with my glasses rested on my nose like a librarian*  And let the church say AMEN...
> 
> *sits down and fan myself with my popsicle church fan...u know da one...with MLK on the front and Pope Funeral Home on the other side*
> 
> *starts hummin an ole spiritual*.....


----------



## Virtuosa

There are no lies here.

I am not sure what sort of magic happens when you whip shea with oils but I know that nothing else has made my hair so slippery, soft, and lubricated. 

It works. 

If you’re skeptical.... try it. It’s cheaper than most of the products we buy and chances are you’re already equipped with a mixer and various oils. 

I’m in awe. I keep trying it in different ways and I haven’t been let down yet. I occasionally wash my hair with sulfates but I did this before Shea as well. No buildup thus far.


----------



## Honey Bee

I'm still here, still shea sliding. Just putting my life back together after a whirlwind visit from my niece. I realize how old and tired I am whenever she comes. 

I'm 'bout done with my SB blend, but I liked it so I think I'll just add more ingredients instead of re-formulating. And work on the texture, cuz this round was a bit grainy (but that wasn't my focus). So... shea butter, broccoli butter, mahabhringraj oil.... and what else? What are yalls fave ayurvedic powders to add and why? 

Oan, which eo's are good for hair, not the _scalp_, the actual length of hair?


----------



## sgold04

I'm in  

This may be just what the doctor ordered. I've stalled on retaining length and my ends are super dry. I colored 6 months ago (blonde+chocolate mix)--overall minimal issues, but lately I have been neglecting my moisture  

I am inspired to shoot for waist length again. I'll measure tomorrow.


----------



## Alma Petra

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I used Shea butter recently for my first wash day of 2018.
> 
> I need to testify, because I got a testimony.
> 
> With Jakeala Shea Amla Parfait applied over HairVeda Red Tea Heavy Cream:
> 
> my hair looked prettier (shinier, wavier in my ponytailed twist-out, etc.). DH was trying to figure out what was going on with my new, _wavier-_looking curls.
> I never re-moisturized over all those days. (I lost track of the days . . . maybe it was 7 or 8 or 9 days? Maybe more.)
> I ended up inadvertently wearing a puff for days and days and days and days. Normally, this yields a tangling PROBLEM. This time? NOT A PROBLEM. Hair was EASY to handle during predetangling/prepooing. Easy. Meaning . . .
> DRY, SHRUNKEN HAIR WAS HARDLY TANGLED.
> DRY, SHRUNKEN HAIR JUST SLID APART.
> AFTER PREDETANGLING, I had very few pieces of hair in the sink overall . . . and certainly very few short (i.e., BROKEN) hairs in the sink. The hairs in the sink were long (that's good . . . indicates shed hair versus broken hair).
> 
> The twists I installed using heavy cream and shea butter:
> 
> (photo enlarges upon click)
> View attachment 422115
> 
> My sink after PREDETANGLING!!!
> 
> (photo enlarges upon click)
> View attachment 422117
> 
> That is my testimony thus far. Shea butter done brought me a mighty long way, you guys! Y'all don't hear me! Tangles have been the BANE of my natural hair life . . . and they just might be virtually neutralized. I sing because, I'm happy, y'all!  I sing because I'm tangle-freeeeee!


Awww your post warms my heart!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Honey Bee said:


> I'm still here, still shea sliding. Just putting my life back together after a whirlwind visit from my niece. I realize how old and tired I am whenever she comes.
> 
> I'm 'bout done with my SB blend, but I liked it so I think I'll just add more ingredients instead of re-formulating. And work on the texture, cuz this round was a bit grainy (but that wasn't my focus). So... shea butter, broccoli butter, mahabhringraj oil.... and what else? *What are yalls fave ayurvedic powders to add and why? *
> 
> Oan, which eo's are good for hair, not the _scalp_, the actual length of hair?




Maka (Bhringraj Powder) for growth and moisture
Amla (strengthening and moisturizing)
Fenugreek Powder - Substantial growth properties


You can't go wrong with those three.  

As for EO's, I'd elect Rosemary and Lavender oils.


----------



## Daina

Chicoro said:


> Try a health food store brand. They are on the ground, larger in size and may be less expensive than the one you referenced in the above post.





ElevatedEnergy said:


> I haven't purchased Argan oil in quite a while but when I did, this is the one I used.
> 
> https://www.vitacost.com/now-foods-solutions-organic-argan-oil-2-fl-oz-1
> 
> Which I think is still expensive. LOL





OhTall1 said:


> In the past, I've purchased it online from Bulk Apothecary.  Also, if you live near a Trader Joe's, they sell organic argan oil.  The bottle is the same size as Josie Maran's and costs less than $10.





trueheartofgold said:


> @Daina, I was in Trader Joe’s today and they have the organic Argan Oil for $6.99 (1.7 Oz)
> 
> View attachment 421833



Thanks ladies! I will try to see what I can find on the ground although in the past the quality hasn't been great. I don't have a Trader Joe's near me but maybe Whole Foods has some.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> **gets up and start jumpin around and wavin my hands like the church mothers do*
> *sits down and fan myself with my popsicle church fan...u know da one...with MLK on the front and Pope Funeral Home on the other side*
> *starts hummin an ole spiritual*.....*


@ThatJerseyGirl
After gettin' Mother-Blessed a Glass of Wata' and a Peppermint Life-Saver, after she done stepped on everybody's feet in her pew getting her shout on, Pastor calls Mother-Blessed up to the Pulpit to leave her two hour Shea Butter testimony....

Another Usher hands her another Fan after she broke the MLK one tryna' fan & beat her tambarine at the same time - this one with JFK, RFK and MLK on the Front.

Mother-Blessed gives a shout out to Popes Funeral Home for their nice Selection of Fans!

After two hours and 13 babies cryin' at the same time, the Choir stands up and sings Mother-Blessed down and back to her seat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Colleague is back from Nig.eria and called me this a.m. to tell me he had my SB.  I also asked him to try to find me some Chebe - I guess he disregarded that request cause he only mentioned SB.

He probably  thought - _"No this PJ ain't 'bout to have me on the plane with 50-11 hair products!"_

He's going back in a few weeks - I'll have him get me Chebe on that trip (if I can explain to him what it is?)  
I wonder what they call it in Ni.geria?


----------



## NCHairDiva

gvin89 said:


> My bulk shipment of shea butter and black soap arrived yesterday!!!  We are snowed in and I'm about to whip up a hair mix and a body butter.


You got snowed in too??? Lol We just got snowed in and I'm going to be whipping up a few butters with my extra time....


----------



## Karmi

Shea butter update...
I've been using ABP hair and body shea butter and I am in love with stuff. I lost a lot of hair due to tangling and being impatient with trying to get them out. I can only finger detangle because running a comb or brush through it would take every strand on my head. I see a big difference now the sheabutter helps to stretch my tight coils and keeps it it from doing this..


----------



## sgold04

....I've made it to page 25 so far...

Which Ayurvedic powders/oils do NOT deposit color? I don't want to mess with my blonde highlights. @ThatJerseyGirl @Chicoro


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

@sgold04 -- I'm not sure as I do not have any highlights. 

I'll defer to @Chicoro.  

I don't want to give out the wrong information, however, I do know that HENNA will leave color deposits and your hair will be a bright orange/brassy color, which I KNOW you do no want.


----------



## Keen

sgold04 said:


> ....I've made it to page 25 so far...
> 
> Which Ayurvedic powders/oils do NOT deposit color? I don't want to mess with my blonde highlights. @ThatJerseyGirl @Chicoro



Henna for sure. I only use henna on my glosses and oil. Anything else, I use cassia. Hibiscus powder also deposit colors but that's temporary. I'm still not messing with it. I bought a $2 bag to test. I won't be adding it to my regi.


----------



## Aggie

sgold04 said:


> ....I've made it to page 25 so far...
> 
> Which Ayurvedic powders/oils do NOT deposit color? I don't want to mess with my blonde highlights. @ThatJerseyGirl @Chicoro


Try brahmi, bhringraj, neem, shikakai, tulsi, triphala, aloe Vera powder, moringa powder, and rose petal powder.


----------



## Aggie

sgold04 said:


> ....I've made it to page 25 so far...
> 
> Which Ayurvedic powders/oils do NOT deposit color? I don't want to mess with my blonde highlights. @ThatJerseyGirl @Chicoro


And oh if you can get your hands on some calendula and chamomile powder that would be great for your highlights as well. These powders are not considered ayurveda but they are awesome for hair growth and blonde highlights.


----------



## GGsKin

Aggie said:


> Try brahmi, bhringraj, neem, shikakai, tulsi, triphala, aloe Vera powder, moringa powder, and rose petal powder.



@Aggie Have you ever used moringa powder on your hair, and how? I take it in a tea but I've never used it topically.


----------



## sgold04

Aggie said:


> And oh if you can get your hands on some calendula and chamomile powder that would be great for your highlights as well. These powders are not considered ayurveda but they are awesome for hair growth and blonde highlights.


Thank you!!


----------



## Chicoro

sgold04 said:


> *I'm in*
> 
> This may be just what the doctor ordered. I've stalled on retaining length and my ends are super dry. I colored 6 months ago (blonde+chocolate mix)--overall minimal issues, but lately I have been neglecting my moisture
> 
> I am inspired to shoot for waist length again. I'll measure tomorrow.



_*Shea let's you think YOU chose 'to be in'.
Once you in, it's FOREVER. *_​






It's like the Hotel California, you can never leave.​


----------



## caribeandiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl
> After gettin' Mother-Blessed a Glass of Wata' and a Peppermint Life-Saver, after she done stepped on everybody's feet in her pew getting her shout on, Pastor calls Mother-Blessed up to the Pulpit to leave her two hour Shea Butter testimony....
> 
> Another Usher hands her another Fan after she broke the MLK one tryna' fan & beat her tambarine at the same time - this one with JFK, RFK and MLK on the Front.
> 
> Mother-Blessed gives a shout out to Popes Funeral Home for their nice Selection of Fans!
> 
> After two hours and 13 babies cryin' at the same time, the Choir stands up and sings Mother-Blessed down and back to her seat.


----------



## Chicoro

Aggie said:


> Try brahmi, bhringraj, neem, shikakai, tulsi, triphala, aloe Vera powder, moringa powder, and *rose petal powder*.



Wait! 

I thought rose petal powder and hibiscus both deposit color?


----------



## Aggie

AbsyBlvd said:


> @Aggie Have you ever used moringa powder on your hair, and how? I take it in a tea but I've never used it topically.


I have it in my stash but haven't used it yet. I plan to use it the same way I use my ayurveda powders plus I plan to infuse some and make my own moringa oil with fractionated coconut oil. A moringa shea butter is sounding pretty good to me too but this one will be mixed in my deep conditioner as a treatment along with aloe vera powder.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl
> After gettin' Mother-Blessed a Glass of Wata' and a Peppermint Life-Saver, after she done stepped on everybody's feet in her pew getting her shout on, Pastor calls Mother-Blessed up to the Pulpit to leave her two hour Shea Butter testimony....
> 
> Another Usher hands her another Fan after she broke the MLK one tryna' fan & beat her tambarine at the same time - this one with JFK, RFK and MLK on the Front.
> 
> Mother-Blessed gives a shout out to Popes Funeral Home for their nice Selection of Fans!
> 
> After two hours and 13 babies cryin' at the same time, the Choir stands up and sings Mother-Blessed down and back to her seat.




lolololololol!!!  You know how them Church elders do.....and that peppermint ...the one that sits down at the bottom of her purse, with all of her purse lint wrapped around it.  Then when you go to finally get it open and put it in your mouth, it taste like peppermint with a hint of her church lady perfume lololol..... those are the ladies who sit up front with that sheet spread across her lap....u know the sheet..the white ones that they got from downstairs from the church day care lololol.....lawd lemme stop!


----------



## Chicoro

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> lolololololol!!!  You know how them Church elders do.....and that peppermint ...*the one that sits down at the bottom of her purse, with all of her purse lint wrapped around it. * Then when you go to finally get it open and put it in your mouth, it taste like peppermint with a hint of her church lady perfume lololol..... those are the ladies who sit up front with that sheet spread across her lap....u know the sheet..the white ones that they got from downstairs from the church day care lololol.....lawd lemme stop!



I was told to *NEVER *accept candy from old people because the candy has probably been at the BOTTOM of their purse for a long, long time, covered in lint.  I see this is not an Urban Legend as you have cited an example, textbook I might add, that supports this.

Carry on. Shea on!


----------



## Aggie

Chicoro said:


> Wait!
> 
> I thought rose petal powder and hibiscus both deposit color?


Nope. Not on my hair. It just smells wonderful


----------



## mzteaze

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> The powders that we purchase from the Indian Grocers or the powders that CP purchases?



The stuff sold under her line of products by Belle Bar.


----------



## NappyNelle

Massaged NW21 into my scalp and spritzed some on my length. Slathered on the Shea, concentrating on my ends. I'll be bunning again tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> *Then when you go to finally get it open and put it in your mouth, it taste like peppermint with a hint of her church lady perfume lololol..... *


@ThatJerseyGirl
Or it's so "old" it's now "chewy" instead of a hard mint.

Gurl...don't let Mutha'Blessed dunk your head in the Baptismal Pool and break that Shea Butta' Blend outta her purse.  She got it wrapped in plastic wrap with a rubber band around it, in a grocery bag. 

She prolly got some good recipes too.  With some Prayer Oil (EVOO) added it in and had the Growing Hands Sistas' lay hands on & pray.


----------



## TopShelf

sprayed my ends with water and put my shea butter mix on the ends. Then sprayed my braids and put my castor oil on the roots


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

victory777 said:


> I can't wait to see your creations!!



@victory777 The rose molds turned out to be a hit. Good, sturdy and holds around 4 ounces per cavity. My soaps just slid right out.





https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003...rd_wg=fbPRg&psc=1&refRID=SBW253ZXPTV8WP0TMM0Q


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Honey Bee said:


> I'm still here, still shea sliding. Just putting my life back together after a whirlwind visit from my niece. I realize how old and tired I am whenever she comes.
> 
> I'm 'bout done with my SB blend, but I liked it so I think I'll just add more ingredients instead of re-formulating. And work on the texture, cuz this round was a bit grainy (but that wasn't my focus). So... shea butter, broccoli butter, mahabhringraj oil.... and what else? What are yalls fave ayurvedic powders to add and why?
> 
> Oan, which eo's are good for hair, not the _scalp_, the actual length of hair?



Eucalyptus is a good one too. Ceramides on steroids. @Honey Bee


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> I was told to *NEVER *accept candy from old people because the candy has probably been at the BOTTOM of their purse for a long, long time, covered in lint.  I see this is not an Urban Legend as you have cited an example, textbook I might add, that supports this.
> 
> Carry on. Shea on!



As a child...after sitting in service for a billion hours with a growling stomach, I accepted some mints from the mother of our church. You know the little sugar squares that melt upon contact?! I was tearing them joints up...lint and all. She had them loose in a little pouch and I was killing them. And then...I hit a moth ball.


----------



## victory777

@ElevatedEnergy 
Your creations are always so pretty and elegant. You could put some vendors to shame on creativity and presentation!! You definitely inspire me. 
Off to the link you posted


----------



## victory777

@ElevatedEnergy 
What kind of soaps do you have there?
What kind of herbs are on the soaps?


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @victory777 The rose molds turned out to be a hit. Good, sturdy and holds around 4 ounces per cavity. My soaps just slid right out.
> 
> View attachment 422281
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003...rd_wg=fbPRg&psc=1&refRID=SBW253ZXPTV8WP0TMM0Q



What is that delicious brownie or cake looking thing to the left of the pretty rose moulds? I see even your soap moulds are doing the Shea slide! Your soaps are just sliding on out the moulds!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ElevatedEnergy 
Gurl Gurl Gurl

You and them Creations!

I can't with you!

And the one's with the Sprinkles on the Top!  Sheer perfection.

*Busted out Laffin' about Hittin' that Mothball*  Thanks for that one.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

victory777 said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> Your creations are always so pretty and elegant. You could put some vendors to shame on creativity and presentation!! You definitely inspire me.
> Off to the link you posted



Thank you @victory777 but the molds do all the work. LOL  I wish I could take the credit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

victory777 said:


> *Your creations are always so pretty and elegant. You could put some vendors to shame on creativity and presentation!! You definitely inspire me.
> Off to the link you posted*


@victory777
Waiting for your next Confection!....

Ya'll both got it going on! 

@ElevatedEnergy  Um....I'll take the Brownie with the Sprinkles and one of the Rose Soaps.

Keep Up the Good Work Ladies!  Ya'll need to be on Ca.ke War.s or something! (Herb Wars)  Very Nice.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

victory777 said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> What kind of soaps do you have there?
> What kind of herbs are on the soaps?



They are head to toe beauty bars...shampoo bar, body bar and a face bar all in one. There are some dried rose petals/buds on some. I got them from here:

https://www.bulkapothecary.com/rose-buds-petals-red/



Chicoro said:


> What is that delicious brownie or cake looking thing to the left of the pretty rose moulds? I see even your soap moulds are doing the Shea slide! Your soaps are just sliding on out the moulds!



LOL That Shea got everything it touches sliding! The soap with the rose buds are all from the same batch. I used a silicone loaf mold and sliced it instead of using the cute rose molds. I don't think I like slicing that much...gonna stick with the molds I can pop out. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> Gurl Gurl Gurl
> 
> You and them Creations!
> 
> I can't with you!
> 
> And the one's with the Sprinkles on the Top!  Sheer perfection.
> 
> *Busted out Laffin' about Hittin' that Mothball*  Thanks for that one.



Thank you Sis! Yeah those moth balls left me scared to eat anything else from the elders...I was even double checking my own grandma'a candy after that! LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ElevatedEnergy
Ms. Lady You's a Real DIY, Herb Infusing, Butter Whipping, Mold Makin' MVP...

*Cackles at eyeballing Grandma's Candy Dish*


----------



## VinDieselsWifey

On my last wash day I deep conditioned with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm which is AMAZING. I was testing out two new leave ins, Oyin Hair Dew & The Mane Choice 3 in 1 Leave in. I used one on one half of my hair & one on the other. 

I haven’t whipped up my Shea butter mix because I’ve been trying to use up  Naptural85’s mango & Cupuacu butter mix that I made. I haven’t really cared for it. But this time I used it on very wet hair that had those leave ins on it and my hair feels GREAT! Before I had used the mango butter mix on damp or dry hair & it gave it shine but no moisture. It’s been 4 days now and my hair is still moisturized. 

And I’m trying to be like @Chicoro and not use a comb. I haven’t used a comb since November and just finger detangle. After I removed my shed hairs I didn’t lose hardly any hair with this wash session.


----------



## Keen

VinDieselsWifey said:


> On my last wash day I deep conditioned with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm which is AMAZING. I was testing out two new leave ins, Oyin Hair Dew & The Mane Choice 3 in 1 Leave in. I used one on one half of my hair & one on the other.
> 
> I haven’t whipped up my Shea butter mix because I’ve been trying to use up  Naptural85’s mango & Cupuacu butter mix that I made. I haven’t really cared for it. But this time I used it on very wet hair that had those leave ins on it and my hair feels GREAT! Before I had used the mango butter mix on damp or dry hair & it gave it shine but no moisture. It’s been 4 days now and my hair is still moisturized.
> 
> And I’m trying to be like @Chicoro and not use a comb. I haven’t used a comb since November and just finger detangle. After I removed my shed hairs I didn’t lose hardly any hair with this wash session.


Are you relaxed? I've been wondering how this regi would be like on relaxed hair.


----------



## sgold04

I wish I found this thread before my trim in December  I ordered some Alikay naturals Shea Yogurt because my colorist recommended it, 2 nights in to moisturizing and sealing and I can already tell a difference in my ends. I have to figure out a twist out regimen where I can still incorporate Shea because it does make my twist outs look stiff. Perhaps I'll try whipping up a light and fluffy blend of my own, or I'll order one of the brands recommended here.


----------



## Garner

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @victory777 The rose molds turned out to be a hit. Good, sturdy and holds around 4 ounces per cavity. My soaps just slid right out.
> 
> View attachment 422281
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003...rd_wg=fbPRg&psc=1&refRID=SBW253ZXPTV8WP0TMM0Q


@ElevatedEnergy  Your mixes always look yummy.  These molds look like chocolate and your Shea mixes look like Ice cream.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey

Keen said:


> Are you relaxed? I've been wondering how this regi would be like on relaxed hair.



I’m natural


----------



## NappyNelle

So.... I'm about to Shea slide into making my own mixes. Yall taking me back to me PJ days! SMDH

I'm going to be looking at my accounts like







My primary goal is to make a nice body butter. My skin has been so dry this winter, especially after my surgery.


----------



## Garner

Are any of you Ladies able to use Shea Butter without a leave-in conditioner during styling?
@ThatJerseyGirl could you describe your deep conditioning process with your Shea Butter mix or point me to your post.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Garner said:


> @ElevatedEnergy  Your mixes always look yummy.  These molds look like chocolate and your Shea mixes look like Ice cream.



Thank you! I love yummy looking mixes!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Garner said:


> Are any of you Ladies able to use Shea Butter without a leave-in conditioner during styling?
> @ThatJerseyGirl could you describe your deep conditioning process with your Shea Butter mix or point me to your post.



I usually just apply Shea butter to last 6-8 inches of my hair only after washing...so no leave in. A few days later (2-3 days), I'll moisturize then seal.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Soooooooooooo, I have an idea.  Not sure if it was presented in this thread, but I was thinking how could I use Shea Butter as a deep conditioner without getting into the science of Preservatives and other liquids.
> 
> Here is what I came up with.  Maybe I did cover this already in this thread...not too sure, but here goes.
> 
> Two scoops of shea butter
> Your favorite deep conditioner
> JBCO or any castor oil
> Amla Powder
> Brahmi Powder
> Maka Powder (Bhringraj)
> Coconut Oil
> 
> Mix them alllll together and there you have it.  I guess it would be similar to a Henna gloss, but the only difference is the Shea Butter.  I'd make enough to use for one deep conditioning session.  I'd apply it with a brush (One used for relaxers) to ensure coverage of the strands while concentrating heavily on the ends of your hair.  I would let the shea butter get very soft first, then mix everything together.  I'd sit under a dryer for a serious deep conditioning session and rinse when complete.
> 
> Whoever tries this method first, report back and let us know how it works out.  Our hair needs all of the conditioning and moisturizing as this winter is very harsh this year.





@Garner - This is one method in post 1353 - quoted here for reference.

 If you do not have any of the powders, then you could use your shea butter mix, oil and conditioner of your preference and use this as a deep conditioner.  If you do not have  shea butter mix, but you have shea butter, use unrefined shea butter and mix it with your conditioner.   I hope this helps.


----------



## GGsKin

Garner said:


> Are any of you Ladies able to use Shea Butter without a leave-in conditioner during styling?
> @ThatJerseyGirl could you describe your deep conditioning process with your Shea Butter mix or point me to your post.



I don't use leave-ins and use my Shea mix on wet or damp hair, smoothing in small sections from the ends up, before applying gel.


----------



## Aggie

Aggie said:


> I finally mixed some Shea Butter in with my preferred ayurveda powders. This is my own version of ayur-chebe/Shea butter mix:-
> 
> -8 oz Raw Unrefined African Shea Butter
> 
> -1/2 teaspoon each of triphala powder (boosts hair volume and growth, prevents hair graying and manages split ends and frizzy hair), brahmi powder (stimulates growth), hibiscus powder (promotes hair regrowth), kalpi tone powder ( controls dandruff, premature graying and strengthens hair, smells wonderful).
> 
> -1 teaspoon of rose petal powder for scent - smells so wonderful (increases blood flow to hair follicles,strengthens hair, reduces hair fall, hydrates hair but did I mention it smells so good ).
> 
> -2 teaspoons each of amla powder (promotes moisture and strength), and Bhringraj powder also known as king of the herbs (promotes moisture and strength, promotes hair growth).
> 
> -1 oz of Zenia Brahmi/Amla Oil
> -2 ozs of Bhringraj oil
> 10 drops each of peppermint and lavender essential oil.
> 
> I will be using it once every 4 days on my strands for 3 months to see what happens and report back.
> 
> Here's a pic of it
> View attachment 421499 :View attachment 421499



@Garner:

Another one as reference

S I mixed some of this mix right in with my DC and DC'ed for an hour.


----------



## Coilystep

I’ve been Shea sliding all week.  I put wetline around my perimeter this morning


----------



## Garner

Aggie said:


> @Garner:
> 
> Another one as reference
> 
> S I mixed some of this mix right in with my DC and DC'ed for an hour.


Thank you @Aggie, @AbsyBlvd, @ThatJerseyGirl.


----------



## prettywhitty

So I’ve been skimming his thread thinking this is so cool...but I’m not about to be a mixologist. Then I watched a Naptural85 video since our textures are similar. She was doing some style and whipped out her shea  butter mix...it was like a light bulb came on. Her hair is pretty and long. I feel like I want to push past my growth plateau, can this be the missing link?
So I just made my first batch of whipped shea butter. I used:
3 oz pure shea butter
2 tablespoons of coconut oil
5 squirts of almond oil, jojoba oil, and avocado oil (each come in 16 oz bottles)
1 tablespoon of Jamaican black castor oil
5 drops peppermint oil
5 drops rosemary oil
5 drops lavender oil

I put this in a mixing bowl and mixed with my mixer before placing in a glass jar. 
I put a little on my twists and my hair loves it!
My hands are so soft! What I didn’t expect was the joyful feeling that comes from creating something that’s good for you. I’m hooked. I guess this means I’m joining the mixology club


----------



## Chicoro

prettywhitty said:


> So I’ve been skimming his thread thinking this is so cool...but I’m not about to be a mixologist. Then I watched a Naptural85 video since our textures are similar. She was doing some style and whipped out her shea  butter mix...it was like a light bulb came on. Her hair is pretty and long. I feel like I want to push past my growth plateau, *can this be the missing link*?
> So I just made my first batch of whipped shea butter. I used:
> 3 oz pure shea butter
> 2 tablespoons of coconut oil
> 5 squirts of almond oil, jojoba oil, and avocado oil (each come in 16 oz bottles)
> 1 tablespoon of Jamaican black castor oil
> 5 drops peppermint oil
> 5 drops rosemary oil
> 5 drops lavender oil
> 
> I put this in a mixing bowl and mixed with my mixer before placing in a glass jar.
> I put a little on my twists and my hair loves it!
> My hands are so soft! What I didn’t expect was the joyful feeling that comes from creating something that’s good for you. I’m hooked. I guess this means I’m joining the mixology club




Someone already officially claimed missing link, first. But I vote Shea butter a close, second! 

​


----------



## caribeandiva

prettywhitty said:


> What I didn’t expect was the joyful feeling that comes from creating something that’s good for you. I’m hooked. I guess this means I’m joining the mixology club


You never stood a chance.  Welcome


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
You were right. 

The "Snickerdoodle" Fra.granc.e Oi.l smells identical to HV's Vatika Frosting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I picked up: 
x1 4oz Jar of Mat.cha Powder and a bottle of Pome.granate Seed Oil (P.ip.ing Ro.ck) for my SB's.


----------



## Chicoro

I'm going to have to complain...

You all are starting to make it difficulty for me. Why? Because we've got hair unicorns popping up all over LHCF and it is making it hard for me to keep track.Now, I'm going to have to start to nominate hair unicorns, myself.
*
Do some of you actually think a big, ol', giant, tall hair unicorn is just going to walk on by without being noticed?*

Don't think so!



It's just not possible. I'm sorry. Sigh._ 'Takes deep breath and exhales'..._
Therefore, @lalla , Hair Unicorn, I'm calling you out.

YOU are the next name on the list of the *Shea-Made Hair Unicorns 2018 Hall of Fame. * @caribeandiva , please formally and officially welcome this new addition to the list, at your earliest convenience. Your time and attention are appreciated.

Sincerely,

Chicoro


----------



## caribeandiva

@lalla welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!


----------



## lalla




----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> @lalla welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!



@lalla is relaxed and she is also using Xcel (New Surge). So for all those relaxed Unicorns to Be, waiting in the wings, here's some inspiration for you!

Beautiful hair, @lalla !


----------



## lalla

Chicoro said:


> @lalla is relaxed and she is also using Xcel (New Surge). So for all those relaxed Unicorns to Be, waiting in the wings, here's so inspiration for you!
> 
> Beautiful hair, @lalla !


Thank you Chicoro! 
I've had faster gowth with Xcel 21, while Scurl + shea butter have kept my hair moisturized and detangled.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

I'm definitely trying to qualify for the Hall of Shea lololol....I woke up extra early because I had a dream that my hair had finally reached WL!!! 

I woke up and in the voice of the Late Biggie Smalls I heard ./'./'./' _it was all a dream_..../'./'./'


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

@ThatJerseyGirl and @Chicoro


----------



## SunkissedLife

Thank you ladies yall really keep me smiling and laughing!! And so inspired by all the Shea Unicorns


----------



## SunkissedLife

sgold04 said:


> I wish I found this thread before my trim in December  I ordered some Alikay naturals Shea Yogurt because my colorist recommended it, 2 nights in to moisturizing and sealing and I can already tell a difference in my ends. I have to figure out a twist out regimen where I can still incorporate Shea because it does make my twist outs look stiff. Perhaps I'll try whipping up a light and fluffy blend of my own, or I'll order one of the brands recommended here.



Please let me know if you u do! This is my thing keeping me from shea-greatness I LIVE for twist outs. Like seriously that's the only thing I do to my natural hair lol

I was thinking maybe a 50/50 shea/cocoa or shea/mango mixed with sweet almond oil and whipped to death so it's really fluffy could help. I also saw someone on yt whip her shea butter with aloe vera gel that or maybe like a flax seed gel (I keep wanting to try naptural85 new method) might work

I find if oil and wait an extra day and use oil to take down. sweet almond oil is fairly light (my hair is quite fine) and helps break up and soften the strands


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Will "whip" up a quick blend of Shea Butta' Ggreatness with:
Unrefined SB
Maka Powder aka (Bhringraj Powder)
Gar.lic Oil *that actually smells pretty good - Hemani Brand*
Onio,n Oil *stanks - but also Hemani Brand*

**hoping the Gar.lic Oil masks the scent of the On.ion Oil in this Blend


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My:
4oz Matcha Green Tea Powder
Pome.granate Seed Oil

Shipped!


----------



## Chicoro

lalla said:


> Thank you Chicoro!
> *I've had faster gowth with Xcel 21, *while Scurl + shea butter have kept my hair moisturized and detangled.



_Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!_ That's the sound of brakes. Wait @lalla ! You out of control, Girl!








*We need to clarify 1 point about the Shea:*

Attention, everybody!

















Shea Butter *doesn't* speed up or increase hair growth!

What Shea Butter does is help you to *RETAIN*  the growth you get.

So, we gone give XCEL the credit for your growth,
and give Shea Butter its due for your retention.



Therefore, @lalla

Your Shea Unicorn Hall of Fame  Status *Still *Stands.
Contributing your growth to XCEL and contributing your retention to Shea Butter
is consistent with the
Shea Butta Board Findings.

*Ruling: @lalla 
and her results are consistent with the Shea Unicorn
 Hall of Fame Induction 
Guidelines.*






*Case: Closed*




EDITED:
Here's the Surge / XCEL Growth Aid Thread Link

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/do-you-remember-surge-14-hair-revitalizer.796667/​


----------



## sgold04

SunkissedLife said:


> Please let me know if you u do! This is my thing keeping me from shea-greatness I LIVE for twist outs. Like seriously that's the only thing I do to my natural hair lol
> 
> I was thinking maybe a 50/50 shea/cocoa or shea/mango mixed with sweet almond oil and whipped to death so it's really fluffy could help. I also saw someone on yt whip her shea butter with aloe vera gel that or maybe like a flax seed gel (I keep wanting to try naptural85 new method) might work
> 
> I find if oil and wait an extra day and use oil to take down. sweet almond oil is fairly light (my hair is quite fine) and helps break up and soften the strands


LHCF about to have me spend all my money! Again lol.

 That Shea/mango mix sounds delicious! If I can find some mango butter at one of my local stores, I'll whip up a mix this weekend. I also need to get another hand mixer and some jars.


----------



## Chicoro

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> I'm definitely trying to qualify for the Hall of Shea lololol....I woke up extra early because I had a dream that my hair had finally reached WL!!!
> 
> I woke up and in the voice of the Late Biggie Smalls I heard ./'./'./' _it was all a dream_..../'./'./'




We got a space waiting JUST for you! Like I said about 830, 456 posts up thread, when you dream of having the goal length of hair, _*that means your subconscious mind has RECEIVED the message loud and clear*_!



@ThatJerseyGirl 's subconscious:






So get ready, set!







Here it comes:






Whoops! My error! Erase!

Here it comes:


----------



## Chicoro

sgold04 said:


> *LHCF about to have me spend all my money!* Again lol.
> 
> That Shea/mango mix sounds delicious! If I can find some mango butter at one of my local stores, I'll whip up a mix this weekend. I also need to get another hand mixer and some jars.



Ain't nothing wrong with skipping 7 days worth of meals to buy hair products. Shea Butter is truly worth it. What's food when you can have long, afro-textured hair  and  _VALIDATION _ in the Shea Butter Unicorn Hall of Fame?

Go on, spend all your money! We couldn't hear your growling stomach anyway.


----------



## sgold04

Chicoro said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with skipping 7 days worth of meals to buy hair products. Shea Butter is truly worth it. What's food when you can have long, afro-textured hair  and  _VALIDATION _ in the Shea Butter Unicorn Hall of Fame?
> 
> Go on, spend all your money! We couldn't hear your growling stomach anyway.


----------



## Loving

It's been about 2 weeks since I've been using my Shea butter mix. I really like it. It makes my hair super soft and very shiny.


----------



## Chicoro

Jade Feria said:


> My APB Peach Hibiscus pop-up box arrived today, and guess what the first ingredient in the Hair and Body Butta is?? You guessed it: Shea Butta! The product smells really good and it's a creamy, whipped consistency that melts pretty quickly when I rub it in my hands. Throwing this into my Shea rotation... my Shea-tation! LOL



LHCF New Dictionary Entry:

Shea- tation, *Noun*

Pronunciation: 

/ˈʃɪə ˈteɪʃən/

Definition: 
To place a Shea Butter type product into product rotation.

_Coined by: @Jade Feria _​


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My SB Blend with Bhringraj Powder (Maka), Gar.lic Oil & On.ion Oil turned out famously.  As I suspected, the Gar.lic Oil did mask the smell of the On.ion Oil.

Made another very nice Ayurvedic Blend.


----------



## LivingInPeace

I made my mother a Shea mix with dark chocolate and buttercream fragrance. She just called me and said, “I’ve been using that oil you gave me everyday. I want to eat it!”


----------



## Beamodel

I wonna join. I just took my box braids out. 

I plan on making my own whipped Shea butter as soon as I use up my Sunshine whipped shea butter.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

@Chicoro - you might be right, because I have been thinking about it and thinking about it wondering if I have reached WL.  In my dream, I was doing a length check after the removal of my weave and was absolutely shocked that I reached WL!!!! I couldn't believe it.  Very emotional lololol...the sides and back reached around to the middle of my  stomach lololol....  Laws of Attraction.   But in all honesty, I'd much rather have health over growth.  Also, my hair thickens before it actually grows out, so we shall see. 

I scheduled to get it removed next Tuesday! Had it in since Nov. 7 and the new growth is out.of.control!.  It's hard to detect because I have the Extensions Plus Zig Zag curly installed with their closure.   I've been using that CP Fenugreek infused growth oil along with my shea mix in between my tracks.  

Let me also mention that I used my shea mix on my hands today because with this winter weather, my hands stay chapped when I'm doing yard work.  Anyway, I washed my hands with Dial soap, and I could not believe that my hands did not get dry.  I was outdone.  So I was thinking, if this is what it does to my hands AFTER I washed them, imagine the hair strands.  Even my cuticles look goodt!  It was the equivalent to having a silk veil over my hands. 

So take what I've just written and imagine your ends and edges getting the nourishment.  Imagine them getting that same Veil of Shea.  Consistency is key here in order to achieve excellent results.  

This shea mix is truly amazing and a blessing.   Meanwhile, I have a huge chunk of African Black soap, so I plan to make a shampoo so that I am fully prepared for the detangling and good washing session next week.   I will use my shea mix as a pre-poo/conditioning treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ThatJerseyGirl
 
Thanks for sharing Ms.JerseyG!


----------



## Chicoro

Beamodel said:


> I wonna join. I just took my box braids out.
> 
> I plan on making my own whipped Shea butter as soon as I use up my Sunshine whipped shea butter.




 Will you be measuring your starting hair length?


----------



## Beamodel

Chicoro said:


> Will you be measuring your starting hair length?



Yes I will be measuring it. I had recently cut off two inches and went directly into box braids for two months. I retain almost two inches from doing that. 

But I’m super excited to incorporate Shea butter into my regimen for retention while my hair is curly. I don’t plan on straightening it either.


----------



## Chicoro

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> @Chicoro - you might be right, because I have been thinking about it and thinking about it wondering if I have reached WL.  In my dream, I was doing a length check after the removal of my weave and was absolutely shocked that I reached WL!!!! I couldn't believe it.  Very emotional lololol...the sides and back reached around to the middle of my  stomach lololol....  Laws of Attraction.   But in all honesty, I'd much rather have health over growth.  Also, my hair thickens before it actually grows out, so we shall see.
> 
> I scheduled to get it removed next Tuesday! Had it in since Nov. 7 and the new growth is out.of.control!.  It's hard to detect because I have the Extensions Plus Zig Zag curly installed with their closure.   I've been using that CP Fenugreek infused growth oil along with my shea mix in between my tracks.
> 
> Let me also mention that I used my shea mix on my hands today because with this winter weather, my hands stay chapped when I'm doing yard work.  Anyway, I washed my hands with Dial soap, and I could not believe that my hands did not get dry.  I was outdone.  So I was thinking, if this is what it does to my hands AFTER I washed them, imagine the hair strands.  Even my cuticles look goodt!  It was the equivalent to having a silk veil over my hands.
> 
> So take what I've just written and imagine your ends and edges getting the nourishment.  Imagine them getting that same Veil of Shea.  Consistency is key here in order to achieve excellent results.
> 
> This shea mix is truly amazing and a blessing.   Meanwhile, I have a huge chunk of African Black soap, so I plan to make a shampoo so that I am fully prepared for the detangling and good washing session next week.   I will use my shea mix as a pre-poo/conditioning treatment.





_   "Veil of Shea"_
_Protectress of Afro-Textured Strands_






_'Veil of Shea' _coined by @ThatJerseyGirl 



...Regarding your hair length, you will know soon!

Fingers crossed for you! 





​


----------



## Jade Feria

Meanwhile, in Brooklyn.... Just waiting for the Shea shop reopen! The owner is Muslim and it was prayer time. Look at all that beautiful Shea!
 

They have whipped and raw, unwhipped Shea butter. I got the yellow whipped one for my mom and the raw for myself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Jade Feria 
Thank you for the Eye Candy!


----------



## SunkissedLife

Okay so finally washed my hair after doing that henna gloss. Twi strand twisted with a spritz of alikay naturals leave. Spray and a dab pf the shea yogurt per twist. My hair felt super hydrated

Also. Consider this my (curly?) Length check


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

@Jade Feria = so tell us, did you back the car up to the door and load up the trunk? lololol......


----------



## Aggie

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> @Jade Feria = so tell us, did you back the car up to the door and load up the trunk? lololol......


 Very funny but this is serious business for us. I think I would be someone doing just that @ThatJerseyGirl


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Jade Feria said:


> Meanwhile, in Brooklyn.... Just waiting for the Shea shop reopen! The owner is Muslim and it was prayer time. Look at all that beautiful Shea!
> View attachment 422367
> 
> They have whipped and raw, unwhipped Shea butter. I got the yellow whipped one for my mom and the raw for myself.
> 
> View attachment 422369
> 
> !



A whole shop dedicated to shea butter! Wowzers!


----------



## Jade Feria

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Jade Feria
> Thank you for the Eye Candy!


Anytime Sis!


ThatJerseyGirl said:


> @Jade Feria = so tell us, did you back the car up to the door and load up the trunk? lololol......


Because you know I would! 


ElevatedEnergy said:


> A whole shop dedicated to shea butter! Wowzers!


They do sell more than just Shea butter.  But you can see by the window display that it's the star of the show! They have black soap, oils, oil fragrances, incense, and other natural body products.


----------



## sgold04

I lied @SunkissedLife Im not quite ready for the mixtress life lol. I ordered the Mane Choice cream.


----------



## Chicoro

*Refer to/ See post #1519*


@Jade Feria ,
I suggest you best get what you need for you and your mom, from Zam Zam's while you *can can,* Girl!  Because it is about to be _*ON!*_



*Preparing for my Zam Zam visit on Fulton Ave in Brooklyn, New York:*


----------



## Chicoro

Jade Feria said:


> Meanwhile, in Brooklyn.... Just waiting for the Shea shop reopen! The owner is Muslim and it was prayer time. Look at all that beautiful Shea!
> View attachment 422367
> 
> They have whipped and raw, unwhipped Shea butter. I got the yellow whipped one for my mom and the raw for myself.
> 
> View attachment 422369



I just noticed the photo was taken through the car window!  She out her stalking ya'll! In the car...waiting for the man to hurry up and finish praying. Parked. In front of the store front.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Jade Feria said:


> Anytime Sis!
> 
> Because you know I would!
> 
> They do sell more than just Shea butter.  But you can see by the window display that it's the star of the show! They have black soap, oils, oil fragrances, incense, and other natural body products.



Even more reason to go bananas in the store! I would have had shea butter packed in both arms while balancing a few pounds of black soap on my head...hopping to the register on one foot cause the other foot woulda had a few more containers of shea butter. She woulda kicked me out!!! LOL


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> *Refer to/ See post #1519*
> 
> 
> @Jade Feria ,
> I suggest you best get what you need for you and your mom, from Zam Zam's while you *can can,* Girl!  Because it is about to be _*ON!*_
> 
> 
> 
> *Preparing for my Zam Zam visit on Fulton Ave in Brooklyn, New York:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 422395
> 
> 
> View attachment 422397



The truck backing in though!!!!! Like..."move outta my Shea way, momma did not come to play....load it up"


----------



## Chicoro

That trip to Zam Zam and truck idea might be too small of thinking.

In 2018, I have vowed to 'raise my vision'. Perhaps, this  warrants a trip to Zam Zam's source:

 

Home, Chicoro! Home! I can let go of about 2 boxes for about $8.50. Who's taking?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Men!........

So, said Colleague returned from Business Trip to Ni/geria who was given strict orders to bring me some Shea Butta' skrait from the Mutha'-Land....

We had a meeting on Frid.ay.

All day I was all Tee'd up for "my precious & all the delicious possibilities & recipes"

Why did this man walk in with an 8oz tub?

My Face was like: .......  I was tore up!


----------



## BellaRose

caribeandiva said:


> Thank you ladies!! This is WITHOUT any growth aides. Every night I spray each section of hair with water, moisturize with S-curl then seal with Shea butter. Thank you for all the help @Chicoro !! I’ll be using the curlyproverbz growth oil too from now on. I can’t wait to see how much more growth I get using it!


Here I was thinking I was being creative using scurl and Shea butter. Lol. Nice to know the combo works.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Men!........
> 
> So, said Colleague returned from Business Trip to Ni/geria who was given strict orders to bring me some Shea Butta' skrait from the Mutha'-Land....
> 
> We had a meeting on Frid.ay.
> 
> All day I was all Tee'd up for "my precious & all the delicious possibilities & recipes"
> 
> Why did this man walk in with an 8oz tub?
> 
> My Face was like: .......  I was tore up!




a tub? damn. he couldn't even bring you a shea nut from off the tree?  He bought that when he touched down in the US.  what did you say to him?

I would've been like nahh....you keep that!

@IDareT'sHair - what that label say on the tub?  or was he smart enough to remove the label before giving it to you....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> *a tub? damn. he couldn't even bring you a shea nut from off the tree?  He bought that when he touched down in the US.  what did you say to him?
> I would've been like nahh....you keep that!
> - what that label say on the tub?  or was he smart enough to remove the label before giving it to you....*


@ThatJerseyGirl
Gurl...I was like....

It says: _"Okwume Eze" 100% Raw SB. Anambra State._  It's in a tub in a sealed clear bag that's greazy!

IKR?  It's about as big as a nut.


----------



## flyygirlll2

That Nolitica Shea Butter I received is  
I also received the Chebe powder. I’m just waiting on the other butters I ordered to arrive and then it’s on.
 

I want to make a twisting cream and another batch of SB mix. So far the one I made is great and I’m halfway done with the first jar.


----------



## caribeandiva

LivingInPeace said:


> I made my mother a Shea mix with dark chocolate and buttercream fragrance. She just called me and said, “I’ve been using that oil you gave me everyday. I want to eat it!”


Tell her that it is edible. Technically.


----------



## caribeandiva

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> ... *Anyway, I washed my hands with Dial soap, and I could not believe that my hands did not get dry.* I was outdone. So I was thinking, if this is what it does to my hands AFTER I washed them, imagine the hair strands.


I noticed that too. After i finish sealing my hair with my whipped SB mix I usually wipe my hands all over my legs since I moisturize my hair before bed. I have oily skin on my face but dry skin all over my body especially my legs and hands. My legs STAY soft and moisturized for days even though I shower twice a day. My hands too. If I skip lotion I don’t have to be embarrassed for my dry, ashy skin and have to wear pants instead.  Long Live the Shea nation!! *waives Shea nation’s flag*


----------



## caribeandiva

BellaRose said:


> Here I was thinking I was being creative using scurl and Shea butter. Lol. Nice to know the combo works.


Yes hunty it works!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

caribeandiva said:


> I noticed that too. After i finish sealing my hair with my whipped SB mix I usually wipe my hands all over my legs since I moisturize my hair before bed. I have oily skin on my face but dry skin all over my body especially my legs and hands. My legs STAY soft and moisturized for days even though I shower twice a day. My hands too. If I skip lotion I don’t have to be embarrassed for my dry, ashy skin and have to wear pants instead.  Long Live the Shea nation!! *waives Shea nation’s flag*



I'm telling you, this shea is amazing for cuticles, hands, etc.  You got the VEIL OF SHEA too!  I have a shea mix that I use for my body and face, and I have notice that when I take a shower before going to bed, my skin is not as dry.  The skin just drinks it right up!  Let's not talk about what it does for feet.  I went for my regularly scheduled pedicure and was GRATEFUL for using shea around my feet and heels, cuz chiiiillllee....some of the heels I saw getting dunked needed some type of shea intervention.....


----------



## BlessedXs2

My small contribution to this thread... my first mix I didn’t have a mixer so I just used a fork. I came out sort of like a pomade. I’ve used to to stretch my natural hair and lay my edges. Worked just as good if not better than my gel. It also gave me bomb braid and twist outs that held for DAYS on my transitioning hair. A straight up miracle! This time I did use a hand mixer and I’m in box braids. I like this mix because it easily melts into the braids. We’ll see how it works once I take these down. I’ll probably end up having a mix both ways since the pomade worked so well for my needs.


----------



## Jade Feria

Chicoro said:


> *Refer to/ See post #1519*
> 
> 
> @Jade Feria ,
> I suggest you best get what you need for you and your mom, from Zam Zam's while you *can can,* Girl!  Because it is about to be _*ON!*_
> 
> 
> 
> *Preparing for my Zam Zam visit on Fulton Ave in Brooklyn, New York:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 422395
> 
> View attachment 422397


I am DONE!!! 


Chicoro said:


> I just noticed the photo was taken through the car window!  She out her stalking ya'll! In the car...waiting for the man to hurry up and finish praying. Parked. In front of the store front.


OKAY??!!?! I was on a STAKE. OUT. And that was a no-standing zone too, but I did not come to play!! 


ElevatedEnergy said:


> Even more reason to go bananas in the store! I would have had shea butter packed in both arms while balancing a few pounds of black soap on my head...hopping to the register on one foot cause the other foot woulda had a few more containers of shea butter. She woulda kicked me out!!! LOL




You ladies have me cracking up over here!!


----------



## beauti

*Y'all in here showing out! Lemme contribute! 

So I made @ElevatedEnergy oat prepoo and my hair loved it! My curls were poppin from roots to tip! I made enough for at least 5 more prepoos! Thanks for sharing sis! 

 

I also made a coconut/aloe/flaxseed gel cream. I didn't use anything to bind the oil and water so I keep it refrigerated. Next time I will use beeswax.
 


I need to reup on some shea butter as I'm running out of my mix!*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@beauti
Go Head Ms. Beauti!

Got thangs lookin' all Shea-Licous over there!


----------



## victory777

Looking good @beauti !!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

IDareT'sHair said:


> Men!........
> 
> So, said Colleague returned from Business Trip to Ni/geria who was given strict orders to bring me some Shea Butta' skrait from the Mutha'-Land....
> 
> We had a meeting on Frid.ay.
> 
> All day I was all Tee'd up for "my precious & all the delicious possibilities & recipes"
> 
> *Why did this man walk in with an 8oz tub?*
> 
> My Face was like: .......  I was tore up!



Now he know good and well he wrong for dat!!! How you gone go allllll the way to the Motherland and come back with a pinch of Queen Shea?!!!!!


----------



## LivingInPeace

I washed my hair today. I used Qhemet Biologics Amla & Olive Heavy Cream as my leave in and sealed it with my Shea mix. I’ve never used the Qhemet as a leave in but I’m going for maximum moisture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ElevatedEnergy said:


> *Now he know good and well he wrong for dat!!! How you gone go allllll the way to the Motherland and come back with a pinch of Queen Shea?!!!!*!


@ElevatedEnergy
I know Gurl.  I was Heated!
That wasn't even a pinch.My face was totally twisted.

And of course, in typical "Man fashion" thought it had done something handing me the bag.

I should have mentioned it to his wife, so she could tell him what to do!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

beauti said:


> *Y'all in here showing out! Lemme contribute!
> 
> So I made @ElevatedEnergy oat prepoo and my hair loved it! My curls were poppin from roots to tip! I made enough for at least 5 more prepoos! Thanks for sharing sis!
> 
> View attachment 422453
> 
> I also made a coconut/aloe/flaxseed gel cream. I didn't use anything to bind the oil and water so I keep it refrigerated. Next time I will use beeswax.
> View attachment 422455
> 
> 
> I need to reup on some shea butter as I'm running out of my mix!*




Oh snap!!!! I'm so glad it worked for you!!!! And that aloe cream looks yummy!
 I have another treatment I'm working on now. It's got good stuff! Whipped Shea butter, bananas, Burdock root tea, amla oil, Coconut cream concentrate and honey. My hair was singing praises when I rinsed it out. I'm still working on measurements. The first one was a little too runny for my liking so I'mma test it out  bit longer then I will share the full recipe. I wish I could be one of those "oh, I just eyeball stuff" posters, but I need exact measurements so I can have predictable and solid results every time!


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Oh snap!!!! I'm so glad it worked for you!!!! And that aloe cream looks yummy!
> I have another treatment I'm working on now. It's got good stuff! Whipped Shea butter, bananas, Burdock root tea, amla oil, Coconut cream concentrate and honey. My hair was singing praises when I rinsed it out. I'm still working on measurements. *The first one was a little too runny for my liking so I'mma test it out  bit longer then I will share the full recipe. I* wish I could be one of those "oh, I just eyeball stuff" posters, but I need exact measurements so I can have predictable and solid results every time!



Waiting to 'drank' it up!  Or eat it up!     Or both!


----------



## beauti

*@IDareT'sHair @victory777 thank you dahhlings!  shoot I'm just trying to keep up! Nothing but delicious recipes shared in here!*

@ElevatedEnergy *take your time boo, I appreciate your precise measurements cause I can eyeball my own stuff but when it comes to recreating someone else's recipe I'm afraid I might get it all wrong without exact measurements. So, take your time until my wash day in 2 weeks  *


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beauti said:


> * So, take your time until my wash day in 2 weeks  *


@beauti

I know that's right!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

BlessedXs2 said:


> My small contribution to this thread... my first mix I didn’t have a mixer so I just used a fork. I came out sort of like a pomade. I’ve used to to stretch my natural hair and lay my edges. Worked just as good if not better than my gel. It also gave me bomb braid and twist outs that held for DAYS on my transitioning hair. A straight up miracle! This time I did use a hand mixer and I’m in box braids. I like this mix because it easily melts into the braids. We’ll see how it works once I take these down. I’ll probably end up having a mix both ways since the pomade worked so well for my needs.



Your post reminded me of Naptural85's video, when she demonstrated how to do large box braids with these small rubber bands.  She used her shea mix to put her braids in.  Well, when she removed them, after having them in for three weeks, there was virtually no breakage.  She drowned her hair in her DIY shea butter mix!  Her demonstration below of her removal, braid by braid.  


In the next video, she used her shea mix and another type of shea mix.  Skip to 4:29 where she uses her shea butter.


----------



## jennex

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Even more reason to go bananas in the store! I would have had shea butter packed in both arms while balancing a few pounds of black soap on my head...hopping to the register on one foot cause the other foot woulda had a few more containers of shea butter. She woulda kicked me out!!! LOL


----------



## mzteaze

Where in Brooklyn is Zim Zam?. I see Fulton Street but what part?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Whipped a 4oz Jar of:
Unrefined SB
Tulsi Ayurvedic Powder
Camellia Oil


----------



## mzteaze

IDareT'sHair said:


> Whipped a 4oz Jar of:
> Unrefined SB
> Tulsi Ayurvedic Powder
> Camellia Oil



That was fast!. How does it smell?

I used my "sample" mix of Shea butter with brahmi, bhringraj, emu, CP oil and peppermint on my hair.  I think I like this mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mzteaze said:


> *That was fast!. How does it smell?  I used my "sample" mix of Shea butter with brahmi, bhringraj, emu, CP oil and peppermint on my hair.  I think I like this mix.*


@mzteaze
It smells okay. 

The Camellia Oil doesn't smell as "pleasant" as it sounds like it would be.

I still need to pick up some Emu Oil for my Blends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@mzteaze
It seems like it's virtually impossible to run out of Recipes and Combos.


----------



## NappyNelle

Moisturized with SSI Coco Creme Leave In and then sealed with SSI Seyani. More bunning next week.

Maybe I should head to Zam Zam, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NappyNelle said:


> *sealed with SSI Seyani.*.


@NappyNelle
I really like this!


----------



## NCHairDiva

Ok ladies I have my product line up coming together! 
1st we have: Hemani Argon Oil (3.99)
2nd in line is: Virgin Black Seed Oils 250ml (19.99) 
This was am order. Just happy I got it! NOW!!! I found a Indian grocery store in Columbia SC..... Sooooo, I got a few things. 
*Rose Powder $1.99
*Henna (2) $3.50
*Whole Shikakai $2.99
*Brahmi Powder (2) 2.50
*Misha Indigo Powder (100g) $3.99
*Amala Powder (400g) $2.99
*Neem Oil (30ml) $2.49

I'm elated. I wish I could have looked more but my baby was in there running a muck. Smh But it' a start. 
I'm open to advise on recipes....please!!! I'e
 Done a Chebe mix in with my whipped Shea, I added lots of extra oils to it and now I'm feeling like it's not heavy enough. Maybe I will add more Shea. 
How has everyone been Doing their SheaChebe mix???


----------



## Chicoro

mzteaze said:


> Where in Brooklyn is Zim Zam?. I see Fulton Street but what part?



see post #1527 for the Zam Zam address and street MAP!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

NCHairDiva said:


> *Done a Chebe mix in with my whipped Shea, I added lots of extra oils to it and now I'm feeling like it's not heavy enough. Maybe I will add more Shea.
> How has everyone been Doing their SheaChebe mix???*



@NCHairDiva

I put my SB in my bowl and mix it with my Oil (Ayurvedic).  Once I got the Butter Blend the Consistency I wanted, I sprinkled my Chebe powder in.

Same with all the other Powders.  (Amla, Brahmi, Rose Petal, Kalpi Tone, Maka (Bhringraj) and latest Tulsi).

*I have Neem Powder, but haven't whipped a blend with it yet*

Most of the time, I've been adding only x1 Powder and only x1-x2 Oil(s) to an individual SB Blend.

I start off very, very lightly with the Oil - because I don't want my mixture to loose/oily.  I want a nice whipped consistency.

I can definitely tell the first batches I made vs compared to the blends I am making now.

ETA:  You got some really great prices on your Powders!


----------



## Jade Feria

mzteaze said:


> Where in Brooklyn is Zim Zam?. I see Fulton Street but what part?


It's on Fulton St, near the corner of Fulton and Bedford Ave. Next to the mosque that's right on the corner.


----------



## Chicoro

*Scientific Fact: The SHEA Slide Saves Lives! 
(Hair strand lives!)
*
_*"Hair lubrication is important! For example, by sliding a hair fiber under its own weight (only 0.58 mg) continuously (about 25 times) over two other parallel hairs, wear patterns are actually produced."*_​
*Page 397, *Chemical and Physical Behavior of Human Hair (5th Edition)  by Clarence R. Robins

Translation: Hair rubbing over other hairs, even those going in the same direction, creates wear and tear on your individual strands of hair.

Chicoro's Conclusion: Shea Butter minimizes or delays damage of hair due to its lubrication properties.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Adding another Shea testimony to the thread. I examined my ends today and dusted them. I haven't had to trim in years, only dust....and I really had to look hard for that today. Look how pretty the ends I DID dust were. 

 

Hardly any knots or splits...and this is from my entire head combined. I can't remember when I started using Shea butter...but it's possibly been at least 4 months. I believe my ends look this way due to the addition of Shea butter. To all the lurkers and any one who is afraid to use Shea butter...just use it on your ends. You don't need much. Dip your finger in it...just enough to cover your finger nail and focus it on your ends. (That should be enough for your entire head) If you are having problems with broken ends, knots, splits  or retaining length...please don't let this Shea train pass you by.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

beauti said:


> *@IDareT'sHair @victory777 thank you dahhlings!  shoot I'm just trying to keep up! Nothing but delicious recipes shared in here!*
> 
> @ElevatedEnergy *take your time boo, I appreciate your precise measurements cause I can eyeball my own stuff but when it comes to recreating someone else's recipe I'm afraid I might get it all wrong without exact measurements. So, take your time until my wash day in 2 weeks  *





IDareT'sHair said:


> @beauti
> 
> I know that's right!



OK, OK...I'll be on it before my 2 week deadline! LOL


----------



## BlessedXs2

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Your post reminded me of Naptural85's video, when she demonstrated how to do large box braids with these small rubber bands.  She used her shea mix to put her braids in.  Well, when she removed them, after having them in for three weeks, there was virtually no breakage.  She drowned her hair in her DIY shea butter mix!  Her demonstration below of her removal, braid by braid.
> 
> 
> In the next video, she used her shea mix and another type of shea mix.  Skip to 4:29 where she uses her shea butter.



Good to know I’m doing the right thing! I basically did the same before the install. Hopefully I have little to no breakage coming out of these too


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

BlessedXs2 said:


> Good to know I’m doing the right thing! I basically did the same before the install. Hopefully I have little to no breakage coming out of these too



I guarantee you will not see that many shed hairs once you coat your strands with the shea mix.  If you wash your hair while in braids, just make sure to do the "shea slide" and slather some on your ends. 

@ElevatedEnergy -- your hair strands look like thread.  Hell, all I need is a needle and I can take a strand and tighten up this one track on the side lololol.... *gets thimble and weave needle and starts threadin*


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

*GRABS MIC*

ATTENTION ALL K MART SHOPPERS

So I was in Marshall's today and I saw there was an abundance of Sunny Isle's Jamaican Black Castor Oil, the pomade, JBCO w/coconut, etc.  They also had some tea tree oils along with other various oils.  The price for the oil was 8.99 for the glass bottle.  I was shocked.  I'm always finding the goods in Marshall's or either TJ Maxx.  So if you don't feel like spending money on diff oils and paying for shipping, check out those stores so that you can have some oils for your shea mix.  They also have various essentials oils as well.


----------



## bjade757

*peeks through the door* coming out of superhero lurk status to join this challenge! Mixed up my Shea Butter on Saturday, ret ta go!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just whipped up a 4oz batch of:
Unrefined SB
Fenugreek Oil
Fenugreek Powder
Chebe Powder
Fractionated CO


----------



## GGsKin

It feels like a Shea-fete up in here right about now


----------



## Jade Feria

After my DC and LC application, I slathered on my Shea mix. I LOVE this stuff so much, it's so smooth and creamy and easy to apply. 

I apply my Shea the way I apply my DCs - I coat every strand from root to tip. Then I twisted it. I still applied more to the ends. My twists were white LOL - but it's melting right in!


----------



## mzteaze

Jade Feria said:


> It's on Fulton St, near the corner of Fulton and Bedford Ave. Next to the mosque that's right on the corner.



I will likely recognize the area once I get off the subway.


----------



## LivingInPeace

I don’t think my hair has ever been this soft. Usually I do a lotiony leave in and then a butter. But this Qhemet amla and olive heavy cream and Shea mix has my hair feeling super moisturized and silky soft. 
Side note: I walked past some men at work today a couple of times and one said, “You wearing Shea Butter?”


----------



## IDareT'sHair

LivingInPeace said:


> *Side note*: *I walked past some men at work today a couple of times and one said, “You wearing Shea Butter?”*


@LivingInPeace

Umm...What they mean?


----------



## LivingInPeace

IDareT'sHair said:


> @LivingInPeace
> 
> Umm...What they mean?


Welp, I have it in my hair and I used it as my body butter today. Maybe he noticed that instead of walking, I was just Shea sliding past him. I don’t know!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

LivingInPeace said:


> Welp, I have it in my hair and I used it as my body butter today. *Maybe he noticed that instead of walking, I was just Shea sliding past him. I don’t know!*


@LivingInPeace
You probably did "Slide" right past him!

I was just wondering if there is/was a 'distinct'/noticeable scent?


----------



## Jade Feria

LivingInPeace said:


> Side note: I walked past some men at work today a couple of times and one said, “You wearing Shea Butter?”


His wife must be in this thread! 

Shea butter does have its own distinct scent.


----------



## NCHairDiva

So my Shea is Bae. I mean I was making these amazing flower bars tonight and my son said what are you making, looks good! I looked at him straight in his face and said, I'm making delicious Sheabea Henna bars with honey, it' for my hair!!! He stared at me blankly for at least a full minute. I stared back and did not blink. Lol  He just kept staring as he slowly walked away...careful not to look at my bars to much. I made the announcement that this was not a game. 
Now that I'm done with that... Tonight I put one of my Shea and Chebe bars on each one of my twist. I mean I coated them well. I only added grinded flaxseed in the silky mix (won' do that again, it was almost like nutty peanut butter). Now once I got it all on (and shook out the nuts ) I realized that my extremely fine strands were thick, full and heavy. I mean I now know why all you thick haired ladies be Shea-whipping your hair. I mean I was upset that I never knew that your hair would make you have a disrespectful attitude. I almost got Shea-whiplash... I have never in my fine haired life experience that feeling. My twist were long and down my back. I can't keep my hands out of it. I had to put on my scarf and have a glass of wine . All I'm saying is one of ya'll thick haired, heavy haired, full maned ladies could have told me about this amazing feeling.
#andIgotmore


----------



## NappyNelle

Slathered on that shea...


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Adding another Shea testimony to the thread. I examined my ends today and dusted them. I haven't had to trim in years, only dust....and I really had to look hard for that today. *Look how pretty the ends I DID dust were. *
> 
> View attachment 422527
> 
> Hardly any knots or splits...and this is from my entire head combined. I can't remember when I started using Shea butter...but it's possibly been at least 4 months. I believe my ends look this way due to the addition of Shea butter. To all the lurkers and any one who is afraid to use Shea butter...just use it on your ends. You don't need much. Dip your finger in it...just enough to cover your finger nail and focus it on your ends. (That should be enough for your entire head) If you are having problems with broken ends, knots, splits  or retaining length...please don't let this Shea train pass you by.





ThatJerseyGirl said:


> I guarantee you will not see that many shed hairs once you coat your strands with the shea mix.  If you wash your hair while in braids, just make sure to do the "shea slide" and slather some on your ends.
> 
> @ElevatedEnergy -- *your hair strands look like thread.  Hell, all I need is a needle and I can take a strand and tighten up this one track on the side lololol.... *gets thimble and weave needle and starts threadin**



Now this is some crazy stuff here. We all up in here, "Oohing and aahing" about *DUSTED/CUT HAIR*!!!! So either there is a GROUP or MASS delusion going on, or Shea Butter is showing out its Magical Ways. Honestly, @ElevatedEnergy 's cut hairs do look in beautiful condition and they do look like thread as @ThatJerseyGirl stated.


----------



## Chicoro

bjade757 said:


> **peeks through the door* coming out of superhero lurk *status to join this challenge! Mixed up my Shea Butter on Saturday, ret ta go!



Welcome to the Shea Butter fold, @bjade757 !


----------



## Chicoro

AbsyBlvd said:


> It feels like a *Shea-fete* up in here right about now





*"Shea-fete"
Coined by @AbsyBlvd  !*​


----------



## Chicoro

Jade Feria said:


> After my DC and LC application, I slathered on my Shea mix. I LOVE this stuff so much, it's so smooth and creamy and easy to apply.
> 
> I apply my Shea the way I apply my DCs - *I coat every strand from root to tip.* Then I twisted it. I still applied more to the ends. My twists were white LOL - but it's melting right in!



Hair looking like a coated cookie! *Do they make Shea Butter Cookies?*

*Edited to add*: Ask, and you SHALL receive!  Look 





I was talking about the kind you eat.

Remember, ask for EXACTLY what you want!!!  And you shall receive.  I'll ask better next time.


----------



## Chicoro

mzteaze said:


> I will likely recognize the area once I get off the subway.



@mzteaze 

Can you collect additional 'intel' for us? @Jade Feria did the initial stake out and risked being ticketed by parking in the no stand zone until prayer time was over. Can you get some photos? If you don't do photos, we respect your hustle. Perhaps you do a little 'inquiring'. 

Be cautious and DON'T BLOW YOUR COVER! You don't want to lead NOBODY back to US!


----------



## Chicoro

LivingInPeace said:


> I don’t think my hair has ever been this soft. Usually I do a lotiony leave in and then a butter. But this Qhemet amla and olive heavy cream and Shea mix has my hair feeling super moisturized and silky soft.
> Side note: I walked past some men at work today a couple of times and one said, “You wearing Shea Butter?”




Wait a minute! Hold-up! How is going to ask you, "You wearing Shea Butter?"
*Girl, watch yourself.* Because HE definitely is  watching  you! 

Is he at least BOTH unmarried and sexy?

Or was he a *Creepy Sniffer*?


----------



## Chicoro

LivingInPeace said:


> Welp, I have it in my hair and I used it as my body butter today. *Maybe he noticed that instead of walking, I was just Shea sliding past him*. I don’t know!


----------



## Chicoro

NCHairDiva said:


> So my Shea is Bae. I mean I was making these amazing flower bars tonight and my son said what are you making, looks good! *I looked at him straight in his face and said, I'm making delicious Sheabea Henna bars with honey, it' for my hair!!! He stared at me blankly for at least a full minute. I stared back and did not blink. Lol * He just kept staring as he slowly walked away...careful not to look at my bars to much. I made the announcement that this was not a game.
> Now that I'm done with that... Tonight I put one of my Shea and Chebe bars on each one of my twist. I mean I coated them well. I only added grinded flaxseed in the silky mix (won' do that again, it was almost like nutty peanut butter). Now once I got it all on (and shook out the nuts ) I realized that my extremely fine strands were thick, full and heavy. I mean I now know why all you thick haired ladies be Shea-whipping your hair. I mean I was upset that I never knew that your hair would make you have a disrespectful attitude. I almost got Shea-whiplash... I have never in my fine haired life experience that feeling. My twist were long and down my back. I can't keep my hands out of it. I had to put on my scarf and have a glass of wine . All I'm saying is one of ya'll thick haired, heavy haired, full maned ladies could have told me about this amazing feeling.
> #andIgotmore




@NCHairDiva

The stare down!


----------



## Chicoro

NCHairDiva said:


> So my *Shea is Bae*. I mean I was making these amazing flower bars tonight and my son said what are you making, looks good! I looked at him straight in his face and said, I'm making delicious Sheabea Henna bars with honey, it' for my hair!!! He stared at me blankly for at least a full minute. I stared back and did not blink. Lol  He just kept staring as he slowly walked away...careful not to look at my bars to much. I made the announcement that this was not a game.
> Now that I'm done with that... Tonight I put one of my Shea and Chebe bars on each one of my twist. I mean I coated them well. I only added grinded flaxseed in the silky mix (won' do that again, it was almost like nutty peanut butter). Now once I got it all on (and shook out the nuts ) I realized that my extremely fine strands were thick, full and heavy. I mean I now know why all you thick haired ladies be *Shea-whipping *your hair. I mean I was upset that I never knew that your hair would make you have a disrespectful attitude. I almost got Shea-whiplash... I have never in my fine haired life experience that feeling. My twist were long and down my back. I can't keep my hands out of it. I had to put on my scarf and have a glass of wine . All I'm saying is one of ya'll thick haired, heavy haired, full maned ladies could have told me about this amazing feeling.
> #andIgotmore




Those Sheabea Henna bars with honey flowers look magnificent and delicious, by the way! 


*"Shea is Bae"

"Shea- whipping"

coined by @NCHairDiva *​


----------



## Honey Bee

Chicoro said:


>




Omg!! What is going on in this gif?!?


----------



## Chicoro

Honey Bee said:


> Omg!! What is going on in this gif?!?



Girl, how you gone ask that? He Shea Slidin'! With confidence, too! 

*"Shea Slide with Pride"*​


----------



## NCHairDiva

Chicoro said:


> @NCHairDiva
> 
> The stare down!


This is exactly how it went!!! Lol


----------



## victory777

@NCHairDiva
The are sooo pretty!!
Announcement!!
Welcome to the LHCF Shea Storefront where you can get a number of great items guaranteed to maximize hair retention and have you looking like the LHCF unicorns!!
Keep the creativity and combinations coming Ladies!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*SHEA-KERY* = "Bakery Looking" Shea Treats and Delicious Confections made by: @ElevatedEnergy @victory777 @NCHairDiva 

SHEA-KERY


----------



## LivingInPeace

IDareT'sHair said:


> @LivingInPeace
> You probably did "Slide" right past him!
> 
> I was just wondering if there is/was a 'distinct'/noticeable scent?


I think it does have a distinct scent that I notice when I first open the jar or put it on. I don’t think it smells bad. It’s just a very natural, warm, nutty kind of scent.


----------



## LivingInPeace

Chicoro said:


>


I screamed!!!


----------



## LivingInPeace

Chicoro said:


> Wait a minute! Hold-up! How is going to ask you, "You wearing Shea Butter?"
> *Girl, watch yourself.* Because HE definitely is  watching  you!
> 
> Is he at least BOTH unmarried and sexy?
> 
> Or was he a *Creepy Sniffer*?


He’s sexy and married. I am too


----------



## LivingInPeace

My hair is still so soft, y’all! I can’t believe how foolish I’ve been all these years to ignore the power of the Shea Butter.


----------



## Chicoro

LivingInPeace said:


> My hair is still so soft, y’all! I can’t believe how foolish I’ve been all these years to ignore the power of the Shea Butter.



You weren't the only one.  I was hating and foolish.


----------



## NCHairDiva

victory777 said:


> @NCHairDiva
> The are sooo pretty!!
> Announcement!!
> Welcome to the LHCF Shea Storefront where you can get a number of great items guaranteed to maximize hair retention and have you looking like the LHCF unicorns!!
> Keep the creativity and combinations coming Ladies!!


Thank you.  I'm working on a few more things today.  I'm so happy with the way they came out.


----------



## caribeandiva

LivingInPeace said:


> He’s sexy and married. I am too



Uh huh
*sips tea*


----------



## bjade757

Chicoro said:


> Welcome to the Shea Butter fold, @bjade757 !


That gif!  Thanks @Chicoro!


----------



## Chicoro

LivingInPeace said:


> He’s sexy and married. I am too



Back away from him slowly. Don't move to much. You don't want to stir up whiffs of the odor of Shea butter. That seems to rile him up.


----------



## victory777

IDareT'sHair said:


> *SHEA-KERY* = "Bakery Looking" Shea Treats and Delicious Confections made by: @ElevatedEnergy @victory777 @NCHairDiva
> 
> SHEA-KERY


Lol! That's a good one!!!


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> *SHEA-KERY* = "Bakery Looking" Shea Treats and Delicious Confections made by: @ElevatedEnergy @victory777 @NCHairDiva
> 
> SHEA-KERY




*"SHEA -KERY"
Coined by @IDareT'sHair *​


----------



## LivingInPeace

Chicoro said:


> Back away from him slowly. Don't move to much. You don't want to stir up whiffs of the odor of Shea butter. That seems to rile him up.


My Shea Butter brings all the boys to the yard!


----------



## Chicoro

LivingInPeace said:


> *My Shea Butter brings all the boys to the yard*!








Night night, ya'll!


----------



## beauti

*Y'all cuttin up in here!




*


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

LivingInPeace said:


> My Shea Butter brings all the boys to the yard!



I'm almost spit out my Uncle Lee's Lemon Ginger Bamboo tea. 

Y'all silly!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Baby boy got his 4 month shots today. He's fussy and his lil thighs are swollen. Gave him a warm bath then massaged him down with Shea butter. He's out like a light. LOL


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

NCHairDiva said:


> So my Shea is Bae. I mean I was making these amazing flower bars tonight and my son said what are you making, looks good! I looked at him straight in his face and said, I'm making delicious Sheabea Henna bars with honey, it' for my hair!!! He stared at me blankly for at least a full minute. I stared back and did not blink. Lol  He just kept staring as he slowly walked away...careful not to look at my bars to much. I made the announcement that this was not a game.
> Now that I'm done with that... Tonight I put one of my Shea and Chebe bars on each one of my twist. I mean I coated them well. I only added grinded flaxseed in the silky mix (won' do that again, it was almost like nutty peanut butter). Now once I got it all on (and shook out the nuts ) I realized that my extremely fine strands were thick, full and heavy. I mean I now know why all you thick haired ladies be Shea-whipping your hair. I mean I was upset that I never knew that your hair would make you have a disrespectful attitude. I almost got Shea-whiplash... I have never in my fine haired life experience that feeling. My twist were long and down my back. I can't keep my hands out of it. I had to put on my scarf and have a glass of wine . All I'm saying is one of ya'll thick haired, heavy haired, full maned ladies could have told me about this amazing feeling.
> #andIgotmore




Yummy!!!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My 1 lb of 100% Raw & Unrefined Nilotica SB came today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I don't think my hair has been this soft & manageable since I went natural.


----------



## Garner

@IDareT'sHair Where did you purchase Shea Nilotica?  It seems hard to find.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Garner 
A.m.a.zon P.r.ime


----------



## FadingDelilah

I swear this my favorite thread and I don't even use shea butter Eventful, hilarious, excellently hosted and inspiring. I've read all 54 pages so far.


----------



## Virtuosa

I said I was not going to venture down the mixtress path but here I am....just whipping. 

I made a blend of shea, avocado oil, and rosemary essential oil. It makes my scalp tingle y’all. *Tears*


----------



## Jade Feria

FadingDelilah said:


> I swear this my favorite thread and I don't even use shea butter Eventful, hilarious, excellently hosted and inspiring. I've read all 54 pages so far.


Come on and join us!


----------



## beauti

*Am I missing out? I use regular degular shea butter from the bss  it only costs me like $8 for a pound. Is there a difference from the ones some of you order online? *


----------



## lalla

I am still using scurl and Shea butter. I love it. I don’t think I have ever retained that much length. I am now thinking about how long I want my hair to grow. Hip length would be nice.


----------



## Jade Feria

beauti said:


> *Am I missing out? I use regular degular shea butter from the bss  it only costs me like $8 for a pound. Is there a difference from the ones some of you order online? *


What does it say on the label?


----------



## beauti

*@Jade Feria  this is the one i always use.




*


----------



## Jade Feria

@beauti looks good to me! That size costs me $5 at the store I go to, and $10 for the 32oz. Some vendors online charge more. Even the one I use charges a little more online.


----------



## Chicoro

lalla said:


> I am still using scurl and Shea butter. I love it. I don’t think I have ever retained that much length. I am now thinking about how long I want my hair to grow. Hip length would be nice.



You are only 4 inches away from hip length. Why not go for it?! You've got 11 months to try to get there. If you ask me, I'd say the odds are pretty good that you will reach hip length by December 2018, if not sooner!


----------



## Chicoro

With Shea Butter, that lil' bit of hair, no matter its condition, has a chance to be great!

This is me fighting those afro-textured hair myths with scientific backed knowledge and information and using the Power and Force of Shea Butter. Check out that triple Light Saber Spin in the air accompanied by the  the body twist and spin.

 Thank goodness I do Callanetics and Lotte Berk physical workouts.

Afro-textured hair doesn't grow long. *Myth*: Use the Power and Force of Shea Butter to help retain length.
Afro-textured hair just breaks so you have to keep it cut short. *Myth*: Use the Power and Force of Shea Butter to minimize tangles and breakage; ie Shea Slide.
Afro-textured hair has to be relaxed or controlled with chemicals. *Myth:* Relaxed or Not Relaxed, our hair can thrive with both.  Use the Power and Force of Shea Butter.
*May the Force and Power of Shea Butter be with you.*


----------



## Chicoro

With Shea Butter, you have the power and force to push back those heavy, limiting beliefs about afro-textured hair, up off you!








And stop your friends, families and loved ones from being crushed by these self esteem-stealing, ignorant myths that continue to be perputuated about afro-textured hair.


----------



## Chicoro

FadingDelilah said:


> I swear this my favorite thread and I don't even use shea butter Eventful, hilarious, excellently hosted and inspiring. I've read all 54 pages so far.









*Stay and play! *
Shea Butter already got you in here posting. You'll be using it soon enough.
May the Force and Power of Shea Butter be with you.​


----------



## FadingDelilah

I might have to join...


----------



## Froreal3

What blender are we using to mix? I don't want to use my Blendtec. It whipped it well but I don't want to clean it.


----------



## caribeandiva

beauti said:


> *@Jade Feria  this is the one i always use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That’s the one I use to from my local bss


----------



## jennex

Still going strong with the shea butter.  This is the most length I've ever retained in the winter months! I usually have a lot of dryness and breakage and then it recovers when the weather warms up. Also my hair is soft! It's _never_ soft this time of year.  This butter amazing.


----------



## beauti

*@Jade Feria oh ok thanks good to know. I see its sold much cheaper online but with shipping costs I will stick to getting on the ground. Will look around other bss for a better deal*


----------



## beauti

*@caribeandiva thanks sis, good to know I'm not the only one with the bss shea!  *


----------



## Jade Feria

Froreal3 said:


> What blender are we using to mix? I don't want to use my Blendtec. It whipped it well but I don't want to clean it.


Whatever you got girl! I have a Vitamix. No matter which blender, it will  still have to be cleaned. When I blended my mix, it liquefied it just enough to pour it (it later solidified into a thick cream), but it was still all over the sides and bottom of the blender. I scraped out as much as I could with a spatula. Using a mixer would be easier to clean.


----------



## Alma Petra

I bought and used an electric whisk and the shea butter was smeared all over it. I kept swiping some up from all its corners and using it as a body butter for quite a number of days before the whisk seemed clean enough to be ready to be washed


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Shea Recipe #2

4 ounces herbal tea (I used burdock root)
1 heaping spoonful of whipped Shea butter
1 heaping spoonful of coconut cream concentrate
2 ripe bananas
1 tablespoon amla oil
1/4 teaspoon creamed honey

Throw it all in the blender together. Strain if needed.
It will be soupy in the beginning.

 

However if you stick it in the fridge for 20-30 minutes, it will thicken up beautifully

 

@beauti


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

caribeandiva said:


> That’s the one I use to from my local bss



That's the one 22nd century woman uses and we all know her hair is amazing!

@beauti


----------



## caribeandiva

Froreal3 said:


> What blender are we using to mix? I don't want to use my Blendtec. It whipped it well but I don't want to clean it.


I use an electric mixer.


----------



## caribeandiva

beauti said:


> *@caribeandiva thanks sis, good to know I'm not the only one with the bss shea!  *


----------



## beauti

*@ElevatedEnergy thanks for coming through mama




*


----------



## Froreal3

Jade Feria said:


> Whatever you got girl! I have a Vitamix. No matter which blender, it will  still have to be cleaned. When I blended my mix, it liquefied it just enough to pour it (it later solidified into a thick cream), but it was still all over the sides and bottom of the blender. I scraped out as much as I could with a spatula. Using a mixer would be easier to clean.


Maybe I should use my little electric mixer again, but I loved the consistency better with the Blendtec.


----------



## caribeandiva

beauti said:


> *@ElevatedEnergy thanks for coming through mama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This gif though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Alma Petra said:


> *I bought and used an electric whisk*





caribeandiva said:


> *I use an electric mixer.*


@Froreal3

What @Alma Petra  and @caribeandiva  both said. 

Mine is a "cheapie" Proct.or-Si.lex hand-held Electric Mixer, I bought for about $12 bucks.  

I didn't wanna use the one I use for Cooking/Baking.


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> What @Alma Petra  and @caribeandiva  both said.
> 
> Mine is a "cheapie" Proct.or-Si.lex hand-held Electric Mixer, I bought for about $12 bucks.  I didn't wanna use the one I use for Cooking/Baking.


Maybe I should try the electric mixer again, but this time I will put more oils in it so it can be more creamy. I liked the creaminess of the blender.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3
I made the first batch in my Nuti-Bull.et (I wasn't using it for anything) but didn't wanna clean it afterwards on a regula'-degula', so I bought the hand-held and never looked back.

What do you see as the difference between the Mixer vs Blendtec?


----------



## Froreal3

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Froreal3
> I made the first batch in my Nuti-Bull.et (I wasn't using it for anything) but didn't wanna clean it afterwards on a regula'-degula', so I bought the hand-held and never looked back.
> 
> What do you see as the difference between the Mixer vs Blendtec?


The Blendtec was much smoother and creamier, but maybe it's because I put more oils. Then I put the same batch in the blender and it was a lot smoother and creamier, but I hated cleaning it out of my Blendtec! I had a big batch of it, so I'm just needing to make more now. Think I'll use the mixer again though, but put way more oils into it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Froreal3 
I also tried the Blender and hated "clean up" so, the Electric Mixer it is.


----------



## Froreal3

Just whipped up a small batch of some Shea butter, mango butter, olive, grapeseed, coconut, and castor oil. I put some pumpkin pie scent into it. It came out really creamy, but I do have a few unwhipped grains in there. I think the mango butter from Bulk Apothecary is a bit grainy. Maybe I will melt it in the microwave or something, then let it solidify again. It's not really noticeable, but still I'm trying to create a perfectly blended butter. I'm gonna need to get some more fragrance oils soon.

I sprayed AVJ/glycerine on my twists, topped with some APB Cupuacu Avocado, and slathered my new Shea butter mix on my twists. Then I pinned them up for underneath my wig. I will keep them like this till wash day on Sunday.


----------



## Lissa0821

I have been loving shea butter on my hair. The main thing I am enjoying is how easy it is to now detangle my hair, wet or dry.  I have been doing overnight prepoo with various oils and shea butter on my ends. Or adding it to my ends when cornrowin g my hair.


----------



## Jade Feria

Froreal3 said:


> Maybe I should use my little electric mixer again, but I loved the consistency better with the Blendtec.



I think that's the thing that is making me lean toward using the blender again for my next batch. That consistency is SO on point! Did you use the mixer for the new batch?


----------



## jennex

So I was doing some shea butter research and came across this site (http://www.nasabb.com/) that has been selling shea butter for years.  Over 10 years I'm pretty sure. I knew about it then but never bought any because uh, I was broke.  Anyway, I was checking out the FAQ and I thought it was very informative and straightforward. It's long and a lot of it is stuff we already know so I won't copy and paste the whole thing. But here's a couple of them that I thought you all might find interesting.

*What makes some Shea Butters smell so bad?*
This happens for several reasons but the three most common reasons are as follows. 1. The shea butter was extracted using dirty water. 2. The shea butter was not properly stored. 3. The shea butter nuts were fermented before extraction. Some ferment the shea butter nuts before extraction. And this gives the shea butter a very pungent scent.

*What is the difference between West African Shea Butter & East African Shea Butter?*
Lately there has been a lot of buzz about East and West African Shea Butter. It is rather unfortunate that this is going on. First of all there are several countries involved when one mentions East & West Africa. It is like saying the East Coast and the West Coast. Now we all know that there are several states in the East Coast and several states in the West Coast. New York is not the only state in the East Coast and California is not the only state in the West Coast. Now transfer that to East Africa & West Africa. Hello!
So when these people are talking about West & East Shea Butter, what country are they referring to? Sooner or later, they will start saying Central African Shea Butter is better. Oh don't forget Southern Africa and South Western Africa. This could go on for days. And if you have noticed, the East African Shea Butter is triple the price of West African Shea Butter. Hummm!

Basically all the noise about East African Shea Butter is centered on Shea Butter from Uganda. What they do not tell people is that Ugandan shea butter is mostly prepared for cooking & less for skin care & hair care. So the Shea Butter is much oilier, not as thick & has a different consistency. Shea butter from West Africa is mostly used for skin & hair care and less for cooking. So Shea Butter from West Africa is thicker with a longer shelf life. So once again it comes down to preference. So go with what you prefer but don't fall for the hype in prices.


If you want to read the whole thing go to http://www.nasabb.com/FAQ-About-Unrefined-Shea-Butter_ep_51-1.html


----------



## Froreal3

Jade Feria said:


> I think that's the thing that is making me lean toward using the blender again for my next batch. That consistency is SO on point! Did you use the mixer for the new batch?


I used the mixer again this time for this little batch. It came out sooo creamy this time and stayed that way because I added a lot more oils. However, there are some unblended/unwhipped pieces that makes it less than perfect. The blender didn't have this problem. Maybe it's the type of Shea butter I bought, or the mango butter...not sure. I'm still gonna use the crap out of it, but I want it to be perfect with no small pieces I can feel.


----------



## grownwomanaz

Garner said:


> Are any of you Ladies able to use Shea Butter without a leave-in conditioner during styling?
> @ThatJerseyGirl could you describe your deep conditioning process with your Shea Butter mix or point me to your post.



I've been using mine since last week without a leave-in, just distilled water. The oils I used in my mix are infused with amla. My hair finally stays moisturized with very little frizz. It's time for me to whip some more.


----------



## Jade Feria

Froreal3 said:


> I used the mixer again this time for this little batch. It came out sooo creamy this time and stayed that way because I added a lot more oils. However, there are some unblended/unwhipped pieces that makes it less than perfect. The blender didn't have this problem. Maybe it's the type of Shea butter I bought, or the mango butter...not sure. I'm still gonna use the crap out of it, but I want it to be perfect with no small pieces I can feel.


Maybe mix it for a longer time next time? What type of beater did you use? My mixer came with 3 attachments. 2 of which I've considered using.
This one, which is used for mixing heavier mixtures, such as cookies, cakes, mashed potatoes, etc:






And this one, which is primarily for incorporating air into mixtures (eggs, angel food cake, etc)





I think I'll use the first one to get the consistency that I want.


----------



## Froreal3

Jade Feria said:


> Maybe mix it for a longer time next time? What type of beater did you use? My mixer came with 3 attachments. 2 of which I've considered using.
> This one, which is used for mixing heavier mixtures, such as cookies, cakes, mashed potatoes, etc:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one, which is primarily for incorporating air into mixtures (eggs, angel food cake, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll use the first one to get the consistency that I want.


Hmmm, that's an idea. It just came with the two small whisk ones.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bought:
x2 Ginger Root Oils
x2 Horsetail Oils

For my SB Blends - T'Veda Blends


----------



## NCHairDiva

Ok. I use my Whip Shea 2x a week. And I really put it on. How often is everyone using there mix? Taking down and redoing their plaits, twists, buns, braids or whatever... Becayse mines last a very long time. I may not need to mix for a month.
I made 2 of the small glass containers in Shea and 2 in Shea/Chebe.


----------



## brg240

thanks for starting this thread! Bc of it I mashed and mixed shea and avocado/sunflower oil together with a fork so it didn't get really fluffy but it's working so well. I'm taking down a braid and my hair feels so good  My hair usually gets so dry


----------



## Jade Feria

I apologize if this was already asked, but how often is everyone using their Shea mixes? Daily? Weekly? Only on wash days? Refresher days? 

Has anyone had success using Shea for a wash-and-go?

So far, I'm using mine on wash/DC days, which are twice a week.


----------



## Chicoro

brg240 said:


> thanks for starting this thread! Bc of it I mashed and mixed shea and avocado/sunflower oil together with a fork so it didn't get really fluffy but it's working so well. I'm taking down a braid and my hair feels so good  My hair usually gets so dry



Have you all seen @brg240  and her hair? She  has thick, long braids that hang down to tailbone length! I'm telling! I'm telling on you, girl!

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/2018-wig-thread.828819/page-8#post-24522999
*Post #224*

See post#224  to take a peek at that mountain of magnificent hair, before she takes down her photo!


----------



## BlessedXs2

brg240 said:


> thanks for starting this thread! Bc of it I mashed and mixed shea and avocado/sunflower oil together with a fork so it didn't get really fluffy but it's working so well. I'm taking down a braid and my hair feels so good  My hair usually gets so dry


That’s how I did my first mix and I love it. I actually just bought more Shea Butter so I can do it like that again. It may not be the whipped trend but it’s wonderful all the same!!


----------



## BlessedXs2

Chicoro said:


> Have you all seen @brg240  and her hair? She  has thick, long braids that hang down to tailbone length! I'm telling! I'm telling on you, girl!
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/2018-wig-thread.828819/page-8#post-24522999
> *Post #224*
> 
> See post#224  to take a peek at that mountain of magnificent hair, before she takes down her photo!


Her Reggie And products are so simple! Great reminder that it’s also abut  technique consistency and patience!


----------



## Froreal3

NCHairDiva said:


> Ok. I use my Whip Shea 2x a week. And I really put it on. How often is everyone using there mix? Taking down and redoing their plaits, twists, buns, braids or whatever... Becayse mines last a very long time. I may not need to mix for a month.
> I made 2 of the small glass containers in Shea and 2 in Shea/Chebe.


I use it once on wash day, then once during the week after remoisturizing. It lasts a long time. I made a small Tupperware container of it and I'm sure this one will last a while, even between my daughter and myself.


----------



## caribeandiva

NCHairDiva said:


> Ok. I use my Whip Shea 2x a week. And I really put it on. How often is everyone using there mix? Taking down and redoing their plaits, twists, buns, braids or whatever... Becayse mines last a very long time. I may not need to mix for a month.
> I made 2 of the small glass containers in Shea and 2 in Shea/Chebe.


I wear my hair in a low bun everyday. At night I take down the bun and put my hair into 6 sections and I remoisturize with Shea butter EVERY night. I have very thirsty dry hair. I could probably go every 2 nights instead but I’m not taking chances!


----------



## VinDieselsWifey

I whipped up a batch of Shea butter & oils last night. I need to add my fragrance oils.


----------



## Jade Feria

Jade Feria said:


> I apologize if this was already asked, but how often is everyone using their Shea mixes? Daily? Weekly? Only on wash days? Refresher days?
> 
> Has anyone had success using Shea for a wash-and-go?
> 
> So far, I'm using mine on wash/DC days, which are twice a week.


@NCHairDiva sorry, I didn't see that you JUST asked the same question lol

Someone on IG told me that I'm doing too much with my heavy moisturizing and then sealing with Shea LOL. They don't want ya girl to be great! But I don't care, I will greeeeze the length retention into existence!


----------



## NCHairDiva

Jade Feria said:


> @NCHairDiva sorry, I didn't see that you JUST asked the same question lol
> 
> Someone on IG told me that I'm doing too much with my heavy moisturizing and then sealing with Shea LOL. They don't want ya girl to be great! But I don't care, I will greeeeze the length retention into existence!



They just dont want you to be great at all.   I have never heard of anyone losing hair due to Shea Butter.  I haven't heard of anyone OD'ing on Shea Nuts. Im just saying it is addictive but no matter how much you use it can only make you better and stronger than the last application!!! 
You, I  and all the ladies here are meant to experience Shea-greatness!!! (Enter in mad scientists laugh! )


----------



## beauti

*I spritz my strands with water and apply my mix every 5 days and add to my dc biweekly. @NCHairDiva @Jade Feria *


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Mat.cha Powder and Pomegran.ate Oil came from Pip.ing Rock today.  So, I'll be whipping up a SB/Matcha Batch sometime this weekend.

This a.m. ordered:
Lic.orice Root Oil today
Cinn.amon Oil (b/up)


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Jade Feria said:


> @NCHairDiva sorry, I didn't see that you JUST asked the same question lol
> 
> Someone on IG told me that I'm doing too much with my heavy moisturizing and then sealing with Shea LOL. They don't want ya girl to be great! But I don't care, I will greeeeze the length retention into existence!



what did their hair look like?

uh huh...that's what i thought lololol....

continue to be consistent. Consistency yields results!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

so I took my install down last night.  I was up until 2am in the morning detangling my hair.  What did I use to take my cornrows down and to detangle?  my shea mix.  I took my time.  That shea butter mix worked wonders for detangling my hair.

My hair has so much shrinkage and I have been told that shrinkage means that your hair is healthy.  I'm trying to figure out how to keep my hair stretched after blow drying because it shrunk back up right on my shoulders.  When I stretch it with my hand, it's past my bra strap.  I know I need a good trim, but not that much because I had someone blow dry my hair for me and said my ends were not bad at all.  The reason?  I coated my hair with shea butter prior to my install last year.  

I may just have to give it a slight flat iron?  I haven't done that in a while......

oh well...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@VinDieselsWifey 
You SB-Blend looks!  What did you use?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

caribeandiva said:


> *I remoisturize with Shea butter EVERY night. I have very thirsty dry hair. I could probably go every 2 nights instead but I’m not taking chances! *


@caribeandiva
Exactly this!

I am wearing a Wig this Winter so the Wig, Wig Cap and it's Cold and Dry out, so this is my current Routine.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey

IDareT'sHair said:


> @VinDieselsWifey
> You SB-Blend looks!  What did you use?



I used:

Unrefined Shea butter
Nilotica Shea butter
Cocoa butter
Mango butter
Avocado butter
Castor oil
Emu oil
Tamanu oil
Batana oil
Wheat germ oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@VinDieselsWifey
It looks Delish!

Thank you for your Recipe Blend!


----------



## sgold04

Jade Feria said:


> I apologize if this was already asked, but how often is everyone using their Shea mixes? Daily? Weekly? Only on wash days? Refresher days?
> 
> Has anyone had success using Shea for a wash-and-go?
> 
> So far, I'm using mine on wash/DC days, which are twice a week.



2-3 times a week for me (but this is only my first week of actually having a consistent shea regimen) 1. On wash day I pre-poo'd with CO, Alikay Naturals leave in, and Alikay Naturals Shea Yogurt (both concentrated on roots and ends). My detangling process was so much smoother than usual, fewer tangles and knots. After my wash and DC, I did two-strand twists with EVOO and the Alikay Naturals products. 

2. About 2 days later, my hair was still in twists--I sprayed the length of my twists with Alikay Naturals leave in and applied the shea yogurt, concentrating on my ends.

3. ^^same process as above about 2 days later.

I may have to take back what I said about Shea not being good for my twist outs. I've just taken down my twists and my hair looks luxurious, not weighed down at all. I'm heavy handed with the Shea butter, so I think it's not a good idea to take down my twists immediately (like the next day), but it's perfect after a few days.


----------



## caribeandiva

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> so I took my install down last night.  I was up until 2am in the morning detangling my hair.  What did I use to take my cornrows down and to detangle?  my shea mix.  I took my time.  That shea butter mix worked wonders for detangling my hair.
> 
> My hair has so much shrinkage and I have been told that shrinkage means that your hair is healthy.  I'm trying to figure out how to keep my hair stretched after blow drying because it shrunk back up right on my shoulders.  When I stretch it with my hand, it's past my bra strap.  I know I need a good trim, but not that much because I had someone blow dry my hair for me and said my ends were not bad at all.  The reason?  I coated my hair with shea butter prior to my install last year.
> 
> I may just have to give it a slight flat iron?  I haven't done that in a while......
> 
> oh well...


Gurl you betta flatiron and post the results!! Lmao


----------



## Jade Feria

Chicoro said:


> Have you all seen @brg240  and her hair? She  has thick, long braids that hang down to tailbone length! I'm telling! I'm telling on you, girl!
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/2018-wig-thread.828819/page-8#post-24522999
> *Post #224*
> 
> See post#224  to take a peek at that mountain of magnificent hair, before she takes down her photo!


----------



## Chicoro

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> so I took my install down last night.  I was up until 2am in the morning detangling my hair.  What did I use to take my cornrows down and to detangle?  my shea mix.  I took my time.  That shea butter mix worked wonders for detangling my hair.
> 
> My hair has so much shrinkage and I have been told that shrinkage means that your hair is healthy.  I'm trying to figure out how to keep my hair stretched after blow drying because it shrunk back up right on my shoulders.  When I stretch it with my hand, it's past my bra strap.  *I know I need a good trim, but not that much because I had someone blow dry my hair for me and said my ends were not bad at all.  The reason?  I coated my hair with shea butter prior to my install last year.  *
> 
> I may just have to give it a slight flat iron?  I haven't done that in a while......
> 
> oh well...



Congratulations on your on your great hair ends!


----------



## Chicoro

sgold04 said:


> 2-3 times a week for me (but this is only my first week of actually having a consistent shea regimen) 1. On wash day I pre-poo'd with CO, Alikay Naturals leave in, and Alikay Naturals Shea Yogurt (both concentrated on roots and ends). *My detangling process was so much smoother than usual, fewer tangles and knots. *After my wash and DC, I did two-strand twists with EVOO and the Alikay Naturals products.
> 
> 2. About 2 days later, my hair was still in twists--I sprayed the length of my twists with Alikay Naturals leave in and applied the shea yogurt, concentrating on my ends.
> 
> 3. ^^same process as above about 2 days later.
> 
> *I may have to take back what I said about Shea not being good for my twist outs. I've just taken down my twists and my hair looks luxurious, not weighed down at all. *I'm heavy handed with the Shea butter, so I think it's not a good idea to take down my twists immediately (like the next day), but it's perfect after a few days.



It's wonderful that you can see a difference with your detangling process. Congratulations on achieving luxurious looking hair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Last Night I whipped Up:
Unrefined SB
Mat.cha G.reen Tea Powder
Hemp Seed Oil

Came out nicely whipped & green!


----------



## Daina

sgold04 said:


> 2-3 times a week for me (but this is only my first week of actually having a consistent shea regimen) 1. On wash day I pre-poo'd with CO, Alikay Naturals leave in, and Alikay Naturals Shea Yogurt (both concentrated on roots and ends). My detangling process was so much smoother than usual, fewer tangles and knots. After my wash and DC, I did two-strand twists with EVOO and the Alikay Naturals products.
> 
> 2. About 2 days later, my hair was still in twists--I sprayed the length of my twists with Alikay Naturals leave in and applied the shea yogurt, concentrating on my ends.
> 
> 3. ^^same process as above about 2 days later.
> 
> I may have to take back what I said about Shea not being good for my twist outs. I've just taken down my twists and my hair looks luxurious, not weighed down at all. I'm heavy handed with the Shea butter, so I think it's not a good idea to take down my twists immediately (like the next day), but it's perfect after a few days.



Yessss I experienced the same thing...I put my hair in twists and of course slathered the whipped shea over top my Giovanni direct leave-in and water/avj. I left my twists in for several days and then took them down intending to wash my hair but the shea twist out was beautiful. Hair was thick, plump and the curls were poppin. I'm repeating the same process this week to make sure it wasn't a fluke!


----------



## Chicoro

I was in a home furnishings store and passed by a section with mirrors hung on display, and caught my reflection.  My braids were hanging over my hoodie collar and the ends of my hair were past armpit length.  I remember saying to myself, "Wow, my braids sure do look long!"  Shea butter makes my braids hang heavier and look heavier and longer.

I'm wondering if I was noticing that growth spurt _'I was expecting' _for January 2018, from using Shea butter. It seems like my hair gets noticeably longer [to me] every 2 months, since I've been using Shea butter regularly. I just do an informal 'pull check'.


----------



## NCHairDiva

Today is my wash day. I just looked at my twist and they are all full plump and juicy. I really can just pass today up but that would mean I would have to wear these twist another 2 weeks and I need to run my fingers through my hair. 
Im actually am getting my nails done today and maybe do my hair tonight or take a whole pamper day for tomorrow!
I'm interested in seeing how much hair I loose every 2 weeks. From what I can tell its much less.
This wash day will be the 3rd since the begining of the year and will give a lot of information. Im really excited about my journey again!


----------



## mzteaze

So... About to whip up a larger batch of Shea butter, CP oil, ayurvedic powders and essential oils.  I got fragrance oil too.

Hope it can counteract my onion juice concoction.


----------



## Chicoro

jennex said:


> So I was doing some shea butter research and came across this site (http://www.nasabb.com/) that has been selling shea butter for years. [...] But here's a couple of them that I thought you all might find interesting.
> *What makes some Shea Butters smell so bad?*This happens for several reasons but the three most common reasons are as follows. 1. The shea butter was extracted using dirty water. 2. The shea butter was not properly stored.* 3. The shea butter nuts were fermented before extraction. Some ferment the shea butter nuts before extraction. And this gives the shea butter a very pungent scent.*
> 
> If you want to read the whole thing go to http://www.nasabb.com/FAQ-About-Unrefined-Shea-Butter_ep_51-1.html



That's the very word I used to describe my Shea butter I had: *Pungent!* Now, we know. If the shea nuts were allowed to ferment before extraction, the resulting *Shea butter can smell kind of funky!*







I'll take natural funk over chemical funk, any day! I thought the smell was from
being hexane (chemically) extracted. Glad to know it's a natural odor!






Good intel @jennex ! 

Come in from the field. You get a well deserved break to rest, study up a bit, and prepare for the next assignment.


----------



## Chicoro

Someone I know went to Burkina Faso. They have great Shea butter there, by the way!

What was stated:

*Me:* "Did you bring back any Shea butter?"
*Person:* " I didn't have time to shop and buy gifts. I just brought one very small, container back."

But what it _*felt *_like was stated:

*Me:* "Wow, she's beautiful [Shea butter from Burkina Faso]."
*Person:* "Hey! Stay away from her. She not for you!"


----------



## Aggie

Afternoon Shea Junkies ,

I was not able to reach the vendor from Etsy who had that divine, soft and wonderful nutty fragrance Shea butter I bought during the BF sales @Saludable84 . Now I wished I bought 20lbs from him, if only I knew then that this was the good stuff. I really have to try and find another vendor that has this same butter. 

Today I'm mixing a batch for a friend of mine that has eczema of the foot. I sure hope it works to help her tame her breakouts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
What are you using in that particular Blend?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thinking about Whipping up (4oz):
x1 SB/Rose Powder/Rose Hips
x1 SB/Rose Powder/Pomegranate Oil

*Just purchased Pure Whe.at Ger.m Oil for my SB Blends


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> What are you using in that particular Blend?


I'm using extra virgin coconut oil, avocado oil, hemp seed oil, jojoba oil, vitamin e oil and a 15 drops each of calendula, tea tree, rosemary, lavender, and peppermint essential oil. I'll probably use a little for my hair as well.

I will be ordering chamomile, carrot seed, clove bud and clary sage essential oil and tamanu oil for my next blend for her eczema. I only used what I actually had in my stash for this current blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I whipped up a mix of:
Unrefined SB
Rose Powder
Chebe Powder
Pomegranate Seed Oil (I didn't wanna use my Pome.granate Oil all up on x1 batch so I added Camellia Oil)

*Turned out nice* It yielded an 8oz Jar.

Oh..I also used a corner of the SB my Colleague brought from Ni.geria, since I have such a small amount. ....

It is much different than the one I've been using.  Not better or worse - just 'different'.

Both are very soft, but the one from Ni.geria was slightly/kinda "crumbly" but very soft and easy to blend.


----------



## caribeandiva

NCHairDiva said:


> Im really excited about my journey again!


This. Exactly!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

caribeandiva said:


> *This. Exactly!*


@caribeandiva
Me Too!


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Afternoon Shea Junkies ,
> 
> I was not able to reach the vendor from Etsy who had that divine, soft and wonderful nutty fragrance Shea butter I bought during the BF sales @Saludable84 . Now I wished I bought 20lbs from him, if only I knew then that this was the good stuff. I really have to try and find another vendor that has this same butter.
> 
> Today I'm mixing a batch for a friend of mine that has eczema of the foot. I sure hope it works to help her tame her breakouts.


I’ve messaged them a few times with no response so when I went back to the page to compare prices, they were gone. The prices were good too.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> I’ve messaged them a few times with no response so when I went back to the page to compare prices, they were gone. The prices were good too.


Yep, same problem I had . I guess the hunt for the perfect shea butter continues...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Yep, same problem I had . I guess the hunt for the perfect shea butter continues...*


@Aggie @Saludable84
I like Oslove Organic.s (A.maz.on) Raw, Unrefined SB recommended by @ElevatedEnergy


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @Saludable84
> I like Oslove Organic.s (A.maz.on) Raw, Unrefined SB recommended by @ElevatedEnergy


I purchased the cupuacu and I loved it.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> Yep, same problem I had . I guess the hunt for the perfect shea butter continues...


I believe I purchased on eBay from the plant guru 7lbs for $20.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @Saludable84
> I like Oslove Organic.s (A.maz.on) Raw, Unrefined SB recommended by @ElevatedEnergy



Yes yes yes, all her butters are yummy....the Shea butter and mango butter is the best I've personally come across and I have tried many vendors. The African Black soap is the best I've tried as well. It has tons of shea butter and coconut oil already in it, so to use it as a shampoo...the only thing needed is for it to be dissolved in water or tea of choice. Quality products and vendor....been trying to get her stuff wholesale...It's just that good.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> I believe I purchased on eBay from the plant guru 7lbs for $20.


This is a great price and I believe I saw this vendor on etsy as well but the shipping was cost prohibitive if I remember correctly. How was the shipping cost on ebay @Saludable84?

I really like the butter I have but if I can find another one that is a lot like the one I have and is as cost effective on a consistent basis, I will stick with it. I want a great butter but I don't want it to be too heavily priced, especially since I have to have it shipped to the Bahamas.


----------



## Saludable84

Aggie said:


> This is a great price and I believe I saw this vendor on etsy as well but the shipping was cost prohibitive if I remember correctly. How was the shipping cost on ebay @Saludable84?
> 
> I really like the butter I have but if I can find another one that is a lot like the one I have and is as cost effective on a consistent basis, I will stick with it. I want a great butter but I don't want it to be too heavily priced, especially since I have to have it shipped to the Bahamas.



Shipping was free. Priority 2 day.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> I purchased the cupuacu and I loved it.


I might try this butter but not sure yet if I want to use it just yet.


----------



## Aggie

Saludable84 said:


> Shipping was free. Priority 2 day.


Okay thanks.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie @Saludable84
> I like Oslove Organic.s (A.maz.on) Raw, Unrefined SB recommended by @ElevatedEnergy


Thanks but I am looking for shea butter I can find in 3-5 lb bulk packages.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Aggie said:


> Thanks but I am looking for shea butter I can find in 3-5 lb bulk packages.



You can purchase 1,3, 5 or 44 pounds on her website.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

However I'm assuming it may not be the route you want to go as the price is higher than what is being thrown around in the thread. I'll be grabbing the 44 pounds next month, as in the long run..the cost would be half if I were to just keep buying a pound or two at a time. @Aggie


----------



## caribeandiva

ElevatedEnergy said:


> However I'm assuming it may not be the route you want to go as the price is higher than what is being thrown around in the thread. I'll be grabbing the 44 pounds next month, as in the long run..the cost would be half if I were to just keep buying a pound or two at a time. @Aggie


44 pounds? You won’t need to buy Shea Butter for at least a decade afterwards!


----------



## Alma Petra

I think @ElevatedEnergy was thinking of selling some of her delicious shea concoctions. It's a very good business idea. Your stuff looks so yummy! You should be on Etsy!


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> However I'm assuming it may not be the route you want to go as the price is higher than what is being thrown around in the thread. *I'll be grabbing the 44 pounds next month, a*s in the long run..the cost would be half if I were to just keep buying a pound or two at a time. @Aggie



I knew it was just a matter of time...








This is so exciting!!!!




Can you take a picture of your parcel when you get it? I want to make Shea butter angels vicariously through you! I can't even IMAGINE what that looks like. I think it may come in separate containers.

But if it were to come in 1, big, ol' Shea butter glob....Oh my! The joy and pleasure of that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ElevatedEnergy
Thank you for the recommendation - I have been very pleased.

It played nicely with the corner I used from Ni.ger.ia.  Both were very smooth and whipped up very, very smooth together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ElevatedEnergy
44 pounds = A 4 or 5 year old CHILD.....


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

caribeandiva said:


> 44 pounds? You won’t need to buy Shea Butter for at least a decade afterwards!



LOL!!! I'mma be Shea'd out! 



Alma Petra said:


> I think @ElevatedEnergy was thinking of selling some of her delicious shea concoctions. It's a very good business idea. Your stuff looks so yummy! You should be on Etsy!



I'm working on a lil something. 



Chicoro said:


> I knew it was just a matter of time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so exciting!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you take a picture of your parcel when you get it? I want to make Shea butter angels vicariously through you! I can't even IMAGINE what that looks like. I think it may come in separate containers.
> 
> But if it were to come in 1, big, ol' Shea butter glob....Oh my! The joy and pleasure of that!



I'll be sure to take pics and post in the thread when it arrives!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> Thank you for the recommendation - I have been very pleased.
> 
> It played nicely with the corner I used from Ni.ger.ia.  Both were very smooth and whipped up very, very smooth together.



Yay I'm so glad you liked it! 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> 44 pounds = A 4 or 5 year old CHILD.....



I know right! My lil Shea baby! More like my lil Shea toddler!


----------



## mzteaze

So...
I washed my hair yesterday then applied Shea butter to my damp hair.  But my hair feels a tad stiff.  I don't understand why.


----------



## grownwomanaz

I'm really liking the whipped Shea on naked hair too, no leave-in. Since I've been natural, almost a decade, I have never been able to retain moisture for days, like I am now. Not to mention the drastic reduction in frizz and shine...can't praise it enough, real talk.


----------



## Chicoro

mzteaze said:


> So...
> I washed my hair yesterday then applied Shea butter to my damp hair.  *But my hair feels a tad stiff.*  I don't understand why.



Sometimes, when I first apply my Shea to my hair, my hair feels firm, especially if it is cold. Then it softens up later.  Let us know how your hair turns out, please!


----------



## Chicoro

grownwomanaz said:


> I'm really liking the whipped Shea on naked hair too, no leave-in. Since I've been natural, almost a decade, *I have never been able to retain moisture for days, like I am now.* Not to mention the drastic reduction in frizz and shine...can't praise it enough, real talk.



That's wonderful! I may have to venture out and try to use Shea butter without a leave-in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I whipped up a small batch of:
Unrefined SB
Neem Powder
Neem Oil
*Lavender & Chamomile Fra.grance Oil to "attempt" to mask the scent of Neem*...

Neem stanks and I cannot lie


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Shea butter will have you eliminating products left and right. It's been a while since I had to use a leave in. This is also my 3rd wash day not having to use conditioner. I was basically only using conditioner for slip and Queen Shea has provided me slip city central so no need for that extra step.

My regimen has become so simple.

DIY treatment
Wash with DIY African black soap shampoo
ACV rinse

Or

Homemade shampoo bar
ACV rinse

I usually alternate between those two processes on wash day, only putting Shea butter on the last 6-8 inches of my hair. 2-3 days later, I will moisturize then seal with Shea butter and the moisture lasts an additional 7 days.


----------



## caribeandiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> Neem stanks and I cannot lie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

caribeandiva said:


>


@caribeandiva 
Sis, that stuff is Funk-A


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ElevatedEnergy  (and anyone errbody else)

What is the Shelf-Life of Unrefined SB?  Does SB even have a Shelf-Life? 

I'm sure @Chicoro probably posted something on this, because she has been so thorough, but I cannot remember.


----------



## caribeandiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @caribeandiva
> Sis, that stuff is Funk-A


I know. I have a jar of it at home that my sister got me. I looked at her like: “why did you buy this?!” She was like: “umm I forgot the recipe for the curlyproverbz growth oil so I bought stuff based on memory”. That oil ain’t nowhere near that durn recipe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ElevatedEnergy said:


> *Shea butter will have you eliminating products left and right. *


@ElevatedEnergy 

I have found this to be true.  All that stuff I bought for detangling has not be needed.

I know one thing tho', I still have to deal with this Ginormous Stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

caribeandiva said:


> *I know. I have a jar of it at home that my sister got me. I looked at her like: “why did you buy this?!” She was like: “umm I forgot the recipe for the curlyproverbz growth oil so I bought stuff based on memory”. That oil ain’t nowhere near that durn recipe. *


@caribeandiva
.........
Gurl....I don't know WHO talked me into buying that mess!


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy  (and anyone errbody else)
> 
> What is the Shelf-Life of Unrefined SB?  Does SB even have a Shelf-Life?
> 
> I'm sure @Chicoro probably posted something on this, because she has been so thorough, but I cannot remember.



*There is a shelf life, but I never posted it. I think it is a minimum 12 months and maximum 2 years. But if someone has different information, please let us know! *


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Chicoro
Thanks Sis!


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> *Shea butter will have you eliminating products left and right. *It's been a while since I had to use a leave in. This is also my 3rd wash day not having to use conditioner. I was basically only using conditioner for slip and Queen Shea has provided me slip city central so no need for that extra step.





IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> 
> *I have found this to be true.  All that stuff I bought for detangling has not be needed.*
> I know one thing tho', I still have to deal with this Ginormous Stash.



I bought a hair steamer to help manage and remove the matting on my braids. Since Shea butter entered my life, I haven't pulled it out 1 time. I don't think I steamed my hair in 2017!!!

Edited: Yes, I used the steamer in January 2017.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy  (and anyone errbody else)
> 
> What is the Shelf-Life of Unrefined SB?  Does SB even have a Shelf-Life?
> 
> I'm sure @Chicoro probably posted something on this, because she has been so thorough, but I cannot remember.



The Shea butter I purchase has expiration dates on the packages. Most expire in 2019 and 2020 so I would agree with around 2 years if stored properly. (Cool, dry non-humid environment)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ElevatedEnergy said:


> *The Shea butter I purchase has expiration dates on the packages. Most expire in 2019 and 2020 so I would agree with around 2 years if stored properly. (Cool, dry, yet non-humid environment)*


@ElevatedEnergy

I haven't looked at those bags!  I need to look at those.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> 
> I have found this to be true.  All that stuff I bought for detangling has not be needed.
> 
> I know one thing tho', I still have to deal with this Ginormous Stash.



Shea butter....The Great Detangler! Woot Woot!


----------



## caribeandiva

Today is wash day for me. Not just wash day but Aphogee protein treatment day. Heck I’m typing this under my hooded dryer with my deep conditioner on my hair.  I’m pretty sure my first batch of Shea Butter is about to run out today. So earlier I went to a new bss to buy more yellow Shea Butter. They were out. I went to 2 others and they were out as well. The owner told me people buy way more yellow Shea Butter because they think the white one is processed and bleached hence the white color. Not true btw. So I gave up and bought white unrefined Shea Butter instead of my usual yellow unrefined. That’s what I get for not stocking up on Shea Butter at my regular store near my job on Friday (it’s 10 miles away from my house). Lesson learned. I guess I could’ve waited and picked some up tomorrow since I’ll be at work then but I didn’t wanna risk being caught Shea butterless! The horror!!! I’ll be whipping up a new batch as soon as I finish my wash day routine today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ElevatedEnergy said:


> *Shea butter....The Great Detangler! Woot Woot!*


@ElevatedEnergy
I definitely have no need to buy or repurchase any Ha.ir Butters or Creams. 

SB-Blends has replaced my need for this in my stash.  Which will hopefully, show a savings in overall purchases.  *cough* #hopefully


----------



## caribeandiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> I definitely have no need to buy or repurchase any Ha.ir Butters or Creams.
> 
> SB-Blends has replaced my need for this in my stash.  Which will hopefully, show a savings in overall purchases.  *cough* #hopefully


And here you were saying you were NOT about that mixtress life. *side eye*


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Today is wash day for me. Not just wash day but *Aphogee protein treatment day.* Heck I’m typing this under my hooded dryer with my deep conditioner on my hair.  I’m pretty sure my first batch of Shea Butter is about to run out today. So earlier I went to a new bss to buy more yellow Shea Butter. They were out. I went to 2 others and they were out as well. The owner told me people buy way more yellow Shea Butter because they think the white one is processed and bleached hence the white color. Not true btw. So I gave up and bought white unrefined Shea Butter instead of my usual yellow unrefined. That’s what I get for not stocking up on Shea Butter at my regular store near my job on Friday (it’s 10 miles away from my house). Lesson learned. I guess I could’ve waited and picked some up tomorrow since I’ll be at work then but I didn’t wanna risk being caught Shea butterless! The horror!!! I’ll be whipping up a new batch as soon as I finish my wash day routine today.



If you are using the 2 Step, did you _*whip *_your Aphogee protein, too?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

caribeandiva said:


> *So earlier I went to a new bss to buy more yellow Shea Butter. They were out. I went to 2 others and they were out as well. The owner told me people buy way more yellow Shea Butter because they think the white one is processed and bleached hence the white color. Not true btw. So I gave up and bought white unrefined Shea Butter instead of my usual yellow unrefined. That’s what I get for not stocking up on Shea Butter. Lesson learned. *


@caribeandiva
Gurl....Now You know the LHCF Vultures....I mean Members (and Lurkers) have ALL Swooped down Nationwide and is buying up all the SB they can get their Hands on!

You know Better!  

You should have started stocking up when this Thread got to 5 pages!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> If you are using the 2 Step, did you _*whip *_your Aphogee protein, too?


Yes ma’am! But it still dripped. Either I used too much or I didn’t whip it long enough (only a minute or 2). I still had liquid underneath the foam when I was applying it.


----------



## caribeandiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @caribeandiva
> Gurl....Now You know the LHCF Vultures....I mean Members (and Lurkers) have ALL Swooped down Nationwide and is buying up all the SB they can get their Hands on!
> 
> You know Better!
> 
> You should have started stocking up when this Thread got to 5 pages!


I know!! You’d think I’d learn by now after being on this board for over 10 years!! 
The LHCF ladies don’t play!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

caribeandiva said:


> *And here you were saying you were NOT about that mixtress life. *side eye**


@caribeandiva
I know.

Sis. I tried. 

What ended up pushing me over the edge was me spending $19.00 for a 4oz Jar of Ayurvedic Butter from an ETSY Seller I never tried before and it was hard as a rock, ugly, stinky and full of hard unwhipped chunks (not mixed well at all).

I left her a slightly negative review on ETSY and she contacted me and told me she was sorry I wasn't pleased with my purchase and I told her for the price, I felt it was not "professionally done" and she asked me what I felt a 4oz Jar of a product like that "should" cost and I told her no more than $12.00 and I was actually being generous with that amount.

And then I had a consistency issue with one of my other ETSY Sellers mixed with Shipping Issues, which resulted in a PP Dispute, so I was basically "forced" to take matters into my own hands and I couldn't be happier. 

I can get what I want.  Don't have to pay shipping.  And create a variety of blends a whole lot cheaper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

caribeandiva said:


> *I know!! You’d think I’d learn by now after being on this board for over 10 years!!
> The LHCF ladies don’t play! *


@caribeandiva
Sis, what were you thinking???

And then you got the Lurkers. 

And then you got @Chicoro @ElevatedEnergy @beauti @ThatJerseyGirl @NCHairDiva  All Swangin' that WL, HL, TBL Hair around all over the place - You Knew it was gone be missin' off the shelves all over the country!


----------



## caribeandiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> And then I had a consistency issue with one of my other ETSY Sellers mixed with Shipping Issues, which resulted in a PP Dispute, *so I was basically "forced" to take matters into my own hands and I couldn't be happier. *


sometimes God works in mysterious ways!  I was forced to go natural too because the relaxer was damaging my scalp. I’d have never fallen in love with curls (or even learned that I have curls) otherwise.  I gotta admit the mixtress life can be addictive. Lucky for me I don’t have a lot of glass jars so I’m forced to finish up a batch before I have space for a new one.


----------



## caribeandiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @caribeandiva
> Sis, what were you thinking???
> 
> And then you got the Lurkers.
> 
> And then you got @Chicoro @ElevatedEnergy @beauti @ThatJerseyGirl @NCHairDiva  All Swangin' that WL, HL, TBL Hair around all over the place - You Knew it was gone be missin' off the shelves all over the country!


True!


----------



## caribeandiva

I’m done! What I used: the red box is Rose oil for scent



The results:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

caribeandiva said:


> * I gotta admit the mixtress life can be addictive. Lucky for me I don’t have a lot of glass jars so I’m forced to finish up a batch before I have space for a new one*.



@caribeandiva 
GURL....Won't He Do It!.....

I don't wanna "venture" into making DC'ers, Pomades, Lotions, etc....Imma just "try" to stay with SB and buy the rest from "reputable" sources.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@caribeandiva 
Your CaribeanDiva-Blend Looks


----------



## LivingInPeace

I should have washed my hair this weekend but it’s just so soft! I don’t want to bother it...shhhhh....she’s resting in silky softness...let her rest.


----------



## caribeandiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @caribeandiva
> Your CaribeanDiva-Blend Looks


Thank you! I can barely smell the rose oil. Even though I dumped the whole bottle in there!  Either I should’ve bought 2 bottles or I need to stop buying my essential oils from my local Indian store and go somewhere else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

caribeandiva said:


> *Thank you! I can barely smell the rose oil. Even though I dumped the whole bottle in there!  Either I should’ve bought 2 bottles or I need to stop buying my essential oils from my local Indian store and go somewhere else.*


@caribeandiva
Yup.

GURLLLL....If you woulda' got it "someplace" else, that whole bottle it woulda' been waaaay to skrong to use. (only takes a few drops)

Looks goodt tho'.


----------



## Aggie

Sprayed my hair today with APB Refresher spray and sealed with my SB mix I made yesterday.


----------



## Aggie

caribeandiva said:


> I’m done! What I used: the red box is Rose oil for scentView attachment 423029
> 
> View attachment 423031
> 
> The results:
> View attachment 423027


@caribeandiva

Try using Rose Bouquet oil or Rose Fragrance oil from someplace like Bulk Apothecary or New Directions Aromatics. Their fragrance and essential oils are awesome. There are a lot of reviews so you can pretty much choose an oil based on those as well. Rose absolute is very expensive but heavenly and potent.


----------



## caribeandiva

Aggie said:


> @caribeandiva
> 
> Try using Rose Bouquet oil or Rose Fragrance oil from someplace like Bulk Apothecary or New Directions Aromatics. Their fragrance and essential oils are awesome. There are a lot of reviews so you can pretty much choose an oil based on those as well. Rose absolute is very expensive but heavenly and potent.


Will do! Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## NappyNelle

Applied shea to damp hair and braided it up.


----------



## NCHairDiva

Ok so this is what I got going on. 
I used Orapex #3. I got busy and for got it on my hair for about an hour. I rinsed it off and since today is my pamper ME day I went into the freezer and got out 2 henna bars and 1 Oat milk bar. (My my my "smh") I heated it up into a creamy mix. Then I added Tresemme Natural to my mix to make it sort of a conditioner. Baby I started to add this to my hair in 4 sections.  Before I got through with the first section my hair was smooth, and my strands were clumping together like a perfect wash and go. Smh I mean I love my hair.  There's no tangles at all. Not even when I took down my twist. Not after the Oraplex Not never. My hair has been sooo moisturized. Now I am just sitting here for the next hour or so with a head full of henna and it just makes me smile.  Even though I'm tired and I still need to rinse and deep condition tonight.... But can I just say I LOVE MY FREAKIN HAIR. SHEA IS BAE FOR LIFE!!! (I know I'm a bit extra but yall have no idea how long its been that my hair has looked and felt this good).


----------



## SunkissedLife

Hanging out w my girl for a lil at home spa day and she starts showing me her stash of oils n such. Low and behold she has TWO jars of shea (1 white 1 yellow) I couldn't help myself. First I start telling her about tbe thread and you beautiful ladies
 Then she proceeds to just start slathering her cornrows in shea talkin bout she believes. Giiiiirl you know then I had to join. Finally gettin my hands on some raw shea. My hair was super dry after just wetting w water and smoothing into a bun all week. she hooked me up w a spray bottle and a couple clips. Boom. I just grabbed a small section spritz w water and slathered in raw yellow shea butter to finger detangle. My two strand twists are sooo JUICY. My hair feels so soft and smooth right now I can't wait tp see how long this moisture will last. 

So simple! just water and shea butter


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Yes ma’am! But it still dripped. Either I used too much or I didn’t whip it long enough (only a minute or 2). I still had liquid underneath the foam when I was applying it.



Great! Yes, you continue to whip it until it is completely a foam.
Two things:

 You also have to make sure you thoroughly shake up the bottle of Aphogee 2 Step BEFORE pouring it out into your mixing bowl.
If the bottle has been opened for awhile, sometimes it does not respond to the mixing. Perhaps it's the exposure to air. I don't know. New, freshly opened bottles are the ideal candidate.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I finally did wash day #2. 

I applied an ends serum to my ends, Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier (my "Scurl") to my length, and Jakeala Shea Amla Parfait to my length and ends. I installed twists and banded them. Currently air drying. The whipped shea butter allowed me to brush through my hair (it had been a very long while). I had VERY little hair in the brush. .

Banded twists (photo enlarges upon click):


----------



## Chicoro

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I finally did wash day #2.
> 
> I applied an ends serum to my ends, Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier (my "Scurl") to my length, and Jakeala Shea Amla Parfait to my length and ends. I installed twists and banded them. Currently air drying. The whipped shea butter allowed me to brush through my hair (it had been a very long while). I had VERY little hair in the brush. .
> 
> Banded twists (photo enlarges upon click):
> View attachment 423099



If you want to get an even sleeker look, band your hair as you have done. Then, the only difference is to place a scarf on top for your hair to dry at least half way through. It will lay your hair down beautifully.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Chicoro said:


> If you want to get an even sleeker look, band your hair as you have done. Then, the only difference is to place a scarf on top for your hair to dry at least half way through. It will lay your hair down beautifully.


Ooooooo! Thanks. I have fly aways at the crown (I feel it's damage). I can't wait to try the scarf to see if that helps!


----------



## Chicoro

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Ooooooo! Thanks. I have fly aways at the crown (I feel it's damage). I can't wait to try the scarf to see if that helps!



There are very few people who don't have fly-aways. I have wiry hair. My hair that is in progress of growing longer looks like a flyaway. Yet, it's growth. It may or may not be damage in your crown. 

When I want sleekness, I dampen my hair with a bit of water, lay it down and put on the scarf.


----------



## gvin89

Welp....just getting back online after losing my sister...hardest thing to deal with. I had to go to a local salon before her services for a quick flat twist updo as I didn't trust anyone straightening my hair. I think I still had a setback as I saw lots of hair on the floor.

I plan to take this style out by the end of the week and love on my hair. Just ordered the hot head cap to help with deep conditioning.


----------



## Chicoro

gvin89 said:


> Welp....just getting back online after losing my sister...hardest thing to deal with. I had to go to a local salon before her services for a quick flat twist updo as I didn't trust anyone straightening my hair. I think I still had a setback as I saw lots of hair on the floor.
> 
> I plan to take this style out by the end of the week and love on my hair. Just ordered the hot head cap to help with deep conditioning.



@gvin89 ,
I would like to extend my deepest condolences to you. I am sorry for the loss of your sister. We are glad to have you back with us.

Lots of hair on the floor may be due to stress. Stress Complex B formula is made for times like these. B vitamins are water soluble and are not made by the body and must be taken via food or supplementation. They are excreted via the urine. When there is stress, the body uses up B vitamins 2x and 3x faster more than usual. B vitamins help the heart to beat and keep us alive. In times of famine, the heart is going to get those B vitamins. Thus, you may want to 'top up' and get B Complex Stress Formula during this time of sadness and grief in your life.


----------



## Chicoro

LivingInPeace said:


> I should have washed my hair this weekend but it’s just so soft! I don’t want to bother it...shhhhh....she’s resting in silky softness...let her rest.



Aww, soo cute!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Great! Yes, you continue to whip it until it is completely a foam.
> Two things:
> 
> You also have to make sure you thoroughly shake up the bottle of Aphogee 2 Step BEFORE pouring it out into your mixing bowl.
> If the bottle has been opened for awhile, sometimes it does not respond to the mixing. Perhaps it's the exposure to air. I don't know. New, freshly opened bottles are the ideal candidate.


That makes sense. I used the aphogee treatment I had left in my spray bottle and I didn’t shake it at all before pouring it in the bowl.


----------



## Chicoro

Are you on the Shea train, yet?

Or, are you going to be like me after being on LHCF for years saying,

" I could have been a contender."






Don't miss out! Join the LHCF Shea Butter Crew! What crew is that:
*
Shea-Made Hair Unicorns 2018 Hall of Fame!!!!!  *

 We users of Shea butter have more in common with these women then on might realize.






So, the question begs:

Are *you* going to be attending
*the Shea-Made Hair Unicorns 2018 Hall of Fame Extravaganza in December 2018? *







Or, will you be ending your year yet again, like this:






Hop on board! Because we don't want you to be screaming in frustration about what could
have been come December 2018!

Because if not, you may become just another hater.






So...Let's get greasy,







Signed,

Chicoro - Shea Butter Ambassadress
*Circa January 29th, 2018*


----------



## naturalagain2

My oldest daughter was starting to get some dark dry marks on the top of her hands (she has eczema). Her usual medicated cream just didn't seem to be working so I made a body butter for her and my twins.  I used shea butter, cinnamon, coconut oil and vanilla extract. 2 to 3 days later those dark marks were gone! Now I can save some money on creams by making my own.


----------



## beauti

*@gvin89 my condolences *


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

NCHairDiva said:


> Ok so this is what I got going on.
> I used Orapex #3. I got busy and for got it on my hair for about an hour. I rinsed it off and since today is my pamper ME day I went into the freezer and got out 2 henna bars and 1 Oat milk bar. (My my my "smh") I heated it up into a creamy mix. Then I added Tresemme Natural to my mix to make it sort of a conditioner. Baby I started to add this to my hair in 4 sections.  Before I got through with the first section my hair was smooth, and my strands were clumping together like a perfect wash and go. Smh I mean I love my hair.  There's no tangles at all. Not even when I took down my twist. Not after the Oraplex Not never. My hair has been sooo moisturized. Now I am just sitting here for the next hour or so with a head full of henna and it just makes me smile.  Even though I'm tired and I still need to rinse and deep condition tonight.... But can I just say I LOVE MY FREAKIN HAIR. SHEA IS BAE FOR LIFE!!! (I know I'm a bit extra but yall have no idea how long its been that my hair has looked and felt this good).



So how did you like the oat milk treatment? When you were making it, did you feel the slippery mucilage on your hands?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Ooooooo! Thanks. I have fly aways at the crown (I feel it's damage). I can't wait to try the scarf to see if that helps!



Those fly aways could also be new hair coming in.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

gvin89 said:


> Welp....just getting back online after losing my sister...hardest thing to deal with. I had to go to a local salon before her services for a quick flat twist updo as I didn't trust anyone straightening my hair. I think I still had a setback as I saw lots of hair on the floor.
> 
> I plan to take this style out by the end of the week and love on my hair. Just ordered the hot head cap to help with deep conditioning.



My deepest condolences for you and your family.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Those fly always could also be new hair coming in.



Thanks, @ElevatedEnergy and @Chicoro.

That's what the hair dresser said. The fly aways first showed up after I used a steamer straightening brush. I'd never seen them before that and was like





.

I won't worry about them, especially since lots of people have them.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> Are you on the Shea train, yet?
> 
> Or, are you going to be like me after being on LHCF for years saying,
> 
> " I could have been a contender."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't miss out! Join the LHCF Shea Butter Crew! What crew is that:
> *
> Shea-Made Hair Unicorns 2018 Hall of Fame!!!!!  *
> 
> We users of Shea butter have more in common with these women then on might realize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, the question begs:
> 
> Are *you* going to be attending
> *the Shea-Made Hair Unicorns 2018 Hall of Fame Extravaganza in December 2018? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, will you be ending your year yet again, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hop on board! Because we don't want you to be screaming in frustration about what could
> have been come December 2018!
> 
> Because if not, you may become just another hater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...Let's get greasy,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Signed,
> 
> Chicoro - Shea Butter Ambassadress
> *Circa January 29th, 2018*




I APPROVE THIS MESSAGE!

Signed,
Elevated Energy
"Once Shea butter hater, now turned Shea butter LOVAH"


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks, @ElevatedEnergy and @Chicoro.
> 
> That's what the hair dresser said. The fly aways first showed up after I used a steamer straightening brush. I'd never seen them before that and was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I won't worry about them, especially since lots of people have them.



I often hear people talking about how much hair sheds. We often forget that those follicles that shed the hair will push out new hair. Of course the hair will initially be short "looking like fly aways" but it will continue to grow and flourish as we treat it with the same love as the rest of our hair.


----------



## NCHairDiva

ElevatedEnergy said:


> So how did you like the oat milk treatment? When you were making it, did you feel the slippery mucilage on your hands?



I loved the Oat milk!  It had great slip and it made the henna more full and fluffy. I mean it was still thick but richer. If that makes any sense at all!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> I’m done! What I used: the red box is Rose oil for scentView attachment 423029
> 
> View attachment 423031
> 
> The results:
> View attachment 423027



*WHO* is Louana?


----------



## Chicoro

naturalagain2 said:


> My oldest daughter was starting to get some dark dry marks on the top of her hands (she has eczema). Her usual medicated cream just didn't seem to be working so I made a body butter for her and my twins.  I used shea butter,* cinnamon*, coconut oil and vanilla extract. 2 to 3 days later those dark marks were gone! Now I can save some money on creams by making my own.



Ooo! What does cinnamon do?


----------



## caribeandiva

gvin89 said:


> Welp....just getting back online after losing my sister...hardest thing to deal with. I had to go to a local salon before her services for a quick flat twist updo as I didn't trust anyone straightening my hair. I think I still had a setback as I saw lots of hair on the floor.
> 
> I plan to take this style out by the end of the week and love on my hair. Just ordered the hot head cap to help with deep conditioning.


I’m sorry for your loss


----------



## Jade Feria

Chicoro said:


> *There is a shelf life, but I never posted it. I think it is a minimum 12 months and maximum 2 years. But if someone has different information, please let us know! *


Mine says that there is no expiration date (look under the website). Hmmm


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

NCHairDiva said:


> I loved the Oat milk!  It had great slip and it made the henna more full and fluffy. I mean it was still thick but richer. If that makes any sense at all!



So glad you loved it! I swear that oat milk treatment put every conditioner in my cabinet to shame. (I threw them all away after my first treatment LOL) The moisture and slip is just ridiculous...and then adding more slippery Shea butter?! Slip & Moisture on steroids! 

So mixing it with henna works good too? I'm due for a henna treatment next month. So did you mix the henna with water first and then add the oat milk? Or did you just mix the oat milk and henna? Tell me more!


----------



## Chicoro

Jade Feria said:


> Mine says that there is no expiration date (look under the website). Hmmm
> 
> View attachment 423131



I think there is a better if used by time frame and an assumption that you are going to probably use up the product within 2 years. If not, you'll probably throw it out. But really, I don't know.

 Interesting, though! Thank you for posting that information and example!


----------



## Jade Feria

Chicoro said:


> I think there is a better if used by time frame and an assumption that you are going to probably use up the product within 2 years. If not, you'll probably throw it out. But really, I don't know.
> 
> Interesting, though! Thank you for posting that information and example!


Oh, I agree!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> *WHO* is Louana?


I have no idea


----------



## gvin89

Please share your recipe... would love to use on my kids.  





naturalagain2 said:


> My oldest daughter was starting to get some dark dry marks on the top of her hands (she has eczema). Her usual medicated cream just didn't seem to be working so I made a body butter for her and my twins.  I used shea butter, cinnamon, coconut oil and vanilla extract. 2 to 3 days later those dark marks were gone! Now I can save some money on creams by making my own.


----------



## caribeandiva

Jade Feria said:


> Mine says that there is no expiration date (look under the website). Hmmm
> 
> View attachment 423131


Mine says it doesn’t expire also


----------



## gvin89

Thanks ladies for your condolences... she is safe in His arms. I will definitely look into B-complex vitamins @Chicoro. 

I used my African black soap shampoo on my daughter along with my Shea butter mix to style her hair in ponytails. They are so cute and moisturized! Can't wait to do my twists!


----------



## Chicoro

gvin89 said:


> Thanks ladies for your condolences... she is safe in His arms. I will definitely look into B-complex vitamins @Chicoro.
> 
> I used my African black soap shampoo on my daughter along with my Shea butter mix to style her hair in ponytails. They are so cute and moisturized! Can't wait to do my twists!



B-complex* Stress *Formula. It's not the same as B-complex.


----------



## Aggie

naturalagain2 said:


> My oldest daughter was starting to get some dark dry marks on the top of her hands (she has eczema). Her usual medicated cream just didn't seem to be working so I made a body butter for her and my twins.  I used shea butter, cinnamon, coconut oil and vanilla extract. 2 to 3 days later those dark marks were gone! Now I can save some money on creams by making my own.


 I can attest to this. I used the SB I mixed on Saturday for a friend's eczema on my left thigh that has dry keratosis pilaris just above the knee and can I tell you, this morning, that patch is greatly diminished. I am very happy with the many benefits of shea butter. Now I want to use it all over my body. Time to get to mixin' some other concoctions with this stuff.


----------



## Aggie

I got an inch cut off my hair this morning and will be having another 1 inch trim in 8 weeks. I sure hope this SB helps to get my ends on track. 

I have been using the comb to detangle and my new stylist told me to use my fingers as much as possible to do so. 

Thing is I hate detangling with my fingers but I have to at least try this time around . How do you ladies do it? It is so laborious.


----------



## Garner

@gvin89 I offer my heart felt condolences on the loss of your Sister.  God's peace and comfort to you and your family.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

When she says: Shea butter is made with love, and it's hard work.  My lil heart skipped a beat.

In another video she talks about how kids learn from an early age how to make Shea butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

gvin89 said:


> *Welp....just getting back online after losing my sister...hardest thing to deal with. *


@gvin89 
... Sorry to hear that Sis.  Very Sorry.


----------



## Aggie

@gvin89, aw sweetie, I understand what it's like to lose a loved one as I have lost many that are very close to me. My condolences to you and your family and I pray that God strengthen you all in this very difficult and trying time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hors.etail Oil and my Gin.ger Root Oil 'should' be here tomorrow.

If it arrives, I will make a small batch of each using either Matcha Gr.een Tea Powder or Che.be Powder.  Or maybe x1 blend with one of each of the powders and each of the oils.

I have: Emu, Li.cor.ice Root, Apricot Kernel Oil(s) on the way for my SB Blends.


----------



## NCHairDiva

ElevatedEnergy said:


> So glad you loved it! I swear that oat milk treatment put every conditioner in my cabinet to shame. (I threw them all away after my first treatment LOL) The moisture and slip is just ridiculous...and then adding more slippery Shea butter?! Slip & Moisture on steroids!
> 
> So mixing it with henna works good too? I'm due for a henna treatment next month. So did you mix the henna with water first and then add the oat milk? Or did you just mix the oat milk and henna? Tell me more![/QUOTE
> 
> Yes, it works well with the henna. I just melted the bars of henna x2 and when they were almost melted I added the frozen Oat milk bar x1 and melted them together.  It was very smooth.  Once it was all melted I added just a little conditioner (2 tbl spoons) mixed well and put out on my hair. Left it in for about 2 hours.  The results were amazing!



Yes, it works well with the henna. I just melted the bars of henna x2 and when they were almost melted I added the frozen Oat milk bar x1 and melted them together. It was very smooth. Once it was all melted I added just a little conditioner (2 tbl spoons) mixed well and put out on my hair. Left it in for about 2 hours. The results were amazing!


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> When she says: Shea butter is made with love, and it's hard work.  My lil heart skipped a beat.
> 
> In another video she talks about how kids learn from an early age how to make Shea butter.




I ABSOLUTELY LOVED THESE VIDEOS! THANK YOU!


----------



## Chicoro

Then, I found this one from @ElevatedEnergy  's post:

Come here, ya'll and look!

It was almost too much  beauty for me.

Her skin! Her body!  What she is saying! The music!  The scenery...

I'll be watching this EVERY morning as part of my daily meditation.

I have a friend from Mali and her body looks JUST like this and EFFORTLESSLY! 

What a pretty commercial advertisement.


----------



## Chicoro

*This is the BEST long video [documentary] I have EVER seen on Shea Butter! It is EXCELLENT!*

One more. You get to see the tree bark of the Shea Butter tree, up close and personal! Her grandmother has a Shea Butter tree farm. Her grandmother appears with her @18:00 minutes.



https://www.hamamat.com
Her business and website is above.

This woman...she's very elegant and pretty. Her skin is very beautiful, too.

It is so good to see an Ghanaian woman controlling the end product, a final product, made from Shea Butter. She is creating wealth for herself.

*Hair Bonus: *Check out the gorgeous little girl with her hair threaded. She's so cute. She appears at around minute 12:00, in the video.


----------



## Chicoro

Shea Butter Tree Facts:


It takes Shea Butter trees 20 to  30 years to mature.
Shea Butter trees begin to produce fruit after 10 years.
Shea Butter trees produce fruit for about *200 years*! 

Let me sponsor a tree! *Even better, let me invest in a Shea Butter Tree farm.* That's a real thing, too. I know for a fact a wealthy man in Florida, with whom I worked, owned a tree farm! I believe his was fir trees. Shea Butter Tree farms will turn a profit in 10 years.


----------



## Chicoro

If your Shea Butter *stinks*, it was made with ROTTEN NUTS. "Fermented" nuts is the polite way to say it. Awww, I've been using rotten, Shea Butter nuts in my hair!
​


----------



## Chicoro

Yellow Shea Butter is called "Safari" butter by the Ghanians. It has an herb in it that I can't write, because I don't know the Ghanian language. She says it in the video. It's a healing herb.


----------



## Chicoro

​To "Indianitta Jones" aka @ElevatedEnergy ,

Thank you so much for leading us to this treasure trove of videos. Her [Hamata's] Shea Butter Documentary has become my all time favorite. The woman in the video refers to Shea Butter as, 'Gold'. I would agree. It's more precious than any gold statue can ever be or ever will be.


_Shea Butter is ..._​

*TREASURE!!!!!!*​





Soo precious









It will make you fall in love with your hair, all over again!







​


----------



## GGsKin

I enjoyed that video of the making process, thanks @ElevatedEnergy and @Chicoro. Her skin is amazing. You just know she bathed in Shea butter before filming.


----------



## victory777

Absolutely gorgeous!!
Thanks ladies @Chicoro and @ElevatedEnergy . This thread is so progressive and positive. I added whipped Shea Butter to my natural conditioner from APB and it was the best ever. My DIY henna bars (Curly Proverbz recipe) that I utilized with Shea Butter eliminated my need for an additional conditioner. Now to research DIY body scrubs and face creams with Shea as the star! 

Question Ladies: For those who are using Rhassoul clay for wash days, is that adequate for cleansing when you are incorporating Shea Butter doing the week?


----------



## GGsKin

victory777 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!
> Thanks ladies @Chicoro and @ElevatedEnergy . This thread is so progressive and positive. I added whipped Shea Butter to my natural conditioner from APB and it was the best ever. My DIY henna bars (Curly Proverbz recipe) that I utilized with Shea Butter eliminated my need for an additional conditioner. Now to research DIY body scrubs and face creams with Shea as the star!
> 
> *Question Ladies: For those who are using Rhassoul clay for wash days, is that adequate for cleansing when you are incorporating Shea Butter doing the week?*



I would think to use something a little stronger. For my skin and hair, rhassoul clay is more moisturising than cleansing so I tend to mix with some calcium bentonite or something else. I haven't managed to get round to my weekly wash yet but the dirt has stuck to the Shea butter/ gel combination, and my HIH isn't helping issues. I wanna pick up some Redken Cleansing Cream.


----------



## victory777

AbsyBlvd said:


> I would think to use something a little stronger. For my skin and hair, rhassoul clay is more moisturising than cleansing so I tend to mix with some calcium bentonite or something else. I haven't managed to get round to my weekly wash yet but the dirt has stuck to the Shea butter/ gel combination, and my HIH isn't helping issues. I wanna pick up some Redken Cleansing Cream.


Thank you so much! What is your mix for the skin? Your skin is flawless and dewy. I've been adding shea to a small face jar with a few drops of emu oil post peels and my skin has been rebounding faster.


----------



## GGsKin

victory777 said:


> Thank you so much! What is your mix for the skin? Your skin is flawless and dewy. I've been adding shea to a small face jar with a few drops of emu oil post peels and my skin has been rebounding faster.



Thank you. I haven't done a facial clay mask in a little while. It used to be whenever I washed my hair and would consist of the same mix (a combo of c.bentonite, rhassoul, SAA, water, ACV or steeped hibiscus tea). If I was just doing a mask, I'd just mix a little clay, water and ACV.

For this past 8 or 9 months, Korean skincare and layering concepts, vit C, sunscreen, peels, peptides and a load of other goodies from MUAC and The Ordinary are keeping things in check.

Oh and a light touch of LM Candleglow doesn't go amiss lol.


----------



## naturalagain2

Chicoro said:


> Ooo! What does cinnamon do?



Cinnamon has antiseptic, anti-aging, anti-fungal and antibacterial properties.


----------



## naturalagain2

gvin89 said:


> Please share your recipe... would love to use on my kids.



1 cup Shea Butter
½ cup Coconut Oil
2 tsp. Cinnamon
2 tsp. vanilla extract

Heat Shea butter and coconut oil using the double boiler method. Stick in refrigerator for an hour. Then I took it out and mixed for 5 mins then added the cinnamon and vanilla extract then whipped for another min or two. Looks like buttercream frosting and smells divine! I think I will add cocoa butter wafers in it next time. The kids love it. My oldest baby skin is back to normal.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Chicoro said:


> Then, I found this one from @ElevatedEnergy  's post:
> 
> Come here, ya'll and look!
> 
> It was almost too much  beauty for me.
> 
> Her skin! Her body!  What she is saying! The music!  The scenery...
> 
> I'll be watching this EVERY morning as part of my daily meditation.
> 
> I have a friend from Mali and her body looks JUST like this and EFFORTLESSLY!
> 
> What a pretty commercial advertisement.




Excellent video and her skin looks like liquid chocolate gold!  Have you or anyone in this thread placed an order with Hamamat yet?


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

@gvin89 - I know that I am late, but I am so sorry for our loss.  I hope that you and your family have peace during this trying time.  So sorry to hear....


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Aggie said:


> I got an inch cut off my hair this morning and will be having another 1 inch trim in 8 weeks. I sure hope this SB helps to get my ends on track.
> 
> I have been using the comb to detangle and my new stylist told me to use my fingers as much as possible to do so.
> 
> Thing is I hate detangling with my fingers but I have to at least try this time around . How do you ladies do it? It is so laborious.



Hi Aggie!!!  It is laborious, but I did it when I removed my weave and it was very challenging.  For me, I had to be in a good place mentally because it took me a very long time to do, but was worth it.   I trimmed off 1/2 inch.   The shea butter has been a blessing on my ends, so much so that for my next wash, I'm using it as a pre poo.  Meanwhile, I am so glad I had it removed.  I went to the store yesterday and needed a hat because my head was so cold.  The air felt good on my scalp, but it was brutally windy lololol...


----------



## niknakmac

I have been out of shea butter for a couple of months and was doing ok with a coconut oil mix but when that cold winter blast hit I ordered 10 lbs of shea butter with a quickness.  My skin and hair were begging for it and thanked me immediately when I used it.


----------



## Keen

@gvin89 My condolences. May your sis rest in peace


----------



## Keen

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I swear that oat milk treatment put every conditioner in my cabinet to shame. (I threw them all away after my first treatment LOL) The moisture and slip is just ridiculous.


STOP it!!! I can't add another product for a few weeks.


----------



## CocoGlow

Chicoro said:


> Yellow Shea Butter is called "Safari" butter by the Ghanians. It has an herb in it that I can't write, because I don't know the Ghanian language. She says it in the video. It's a healing herb.



@Chicoro

Here she goes into a little more depth about YELLOW Shea Butter and it's benefits. From what I gather, it may be hard for us non-Shea Butter experts to determine which vendors are selling the fake version where she says they add Palm Oil for color or other yellow herbs/dyes to mimic the original Yellow Shea Butter because the herb they use for the original (paajaii) is unique and only found in the local forest.

Side note: She is absolutely GORGEOUS and she looks mesmerizing in that yellow outfit against her perfect chocolate skin!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> If your Shea Butter *stinks*, it was made with ROTTEN NUTS. "Fermented" nuts is the polite way to say it. Awww, I've been using rotten, Shea Butter nuts in my hair!
> ​



Don’t wanna get too close to the rotten Shea Butter...



I kid.. I kid!! We all love you and are learning alongside you. Thank you for starting this thread.


----------



## caribeandiva

After I finished making my batch of Shea Butter on Sunday I didn’t wanna waste a drop. So after I filled up my jars I applied used my hands to get all of the Shea Butter off of my mixing bowl, utensils used and my electric mixer. I applied it everywhere on my skin. And I mean EVERYWHERE...  I went to bed feeling like a buttered goddess ready to walk the Victoria’s Secret fashion show runway.  Today’s Tuesday and I STILL have the veil of Shea on me! Without reapplying mind you. This stuff is amazing!


----------



## Chicoro

CocoGlow said:


> @Chicoro
> 
> Here she goes into a little more depth about YELLOW Shea Butter and it's benefits. From what I gather, it may be hard for us non-Shea Butter experts to determine which vendors are selling the fake version where she says they add Palm Oil for color or other yellow herbs/dyes to mimic the original Yellow Shea Butter because the herb they use for the original (paajaii) is unique and only found in the local forest.
> 
> Side note: She is absolutely GORGEOUS and she looks mesmerizing in that yellow outfit against her perfect chocolate skin!



So, then, only real, yellow Shea Butter should come from Ghana?


----------



## CocoGlow

Chicoro said:


> So, then, only real, yellow Shea Butter should come from Ghana?



I don't know ... but this makes me wonder if other regions use similar yellow healing herbs that are native to those areas or ...  

I don't want to believe that everyone else is just adding Red Palm Oil or worse, yellow dye, but this makes me want to stick with the Raw Ivory-Colored Shea Butter to play it safe ...


----------



## Sosoothing

Chicoro said:


> If your Shea Butter *stinks*, it was made with ROTTEN NUTS. "Fermented" nuts is the polite way to say it. Awww, I've been using rotten, Shea Butter nuts in my hair!
> ​



But from all you have shared so far it still works right?
Mine doesn't stink. But it doesn't smell like nothing either. I don't know how to describe the smell.


----------



## Chicoro

Sosoothing said:


> But from all you have shared so far it still works right?
> Mine doesn't stink. But it doesn't smell like nothing either. I don't know how to describe the smell.



Actually, it doesn't smell after I mix it down.  
*And it works! *Forgot to answer that! @Sosoothing


----------



## Chicoro

CocoGlow said:


> I don't know ... but this makes me wonder if other regions use similar yellow healing herbs that are native to those areas or ...
> 
> I don't want to believe that everyone else is just adding Red Palm Oil or worse, yellow dye, but this makes me want to stick with the Raw Ivory-Colored Shea Butter to play it safe ...



I know, huh! I think I am going to stick to the ivory, funk-free Shea Butter, too!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> After I finished making my batch of Shea Butter on Sunday I didn’t wanna waste a drop. So after I filled up my jars I applied used my hands to get all of the Shea Butter off of my mixing bowl, utensils used and my electric mixer. I applied it everywhere on my skin. And I mean EVERYWHERE...  I* went to bed feeling like a buttered goddess ready to walk the Victoria’s Secret fashion show runway. * Today’s Tuesday and I STILL have the veil of Shea on me! Without reapplying mind you. This stuff is amazing!



Ahm, that's not too far-fetched.

Beautiful Amazonian Body (Check)
Fabulous skin (Check)
Shea Butter user (Check)
I think you qualify for a buttered goddess. You don't need Victoria's Secret fashion show runway. All you need to do is step outside and the world's your runway!  Walk, walk, walk...Work It, Girl!




​Night, night, ya'll!


----------



## jennex

Chicoro said:


> That's the very word I used to describe my Shea butter I had: *Pungent!* Now, we know. If the shea nuts were allowed to ferment before extraction, the resulting *Shea butter can smell kind of funky!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take natural funk over chemical funk, any day! I thought the smell was from
> being hexane (chemically) extracted. Glad to know it's a natural odor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good intel @jennex !
> 
> Come in from the field. You get a well deserved break to rest, study up a bit, and prepare for the next assignment.



@Chicoro 
Girl, you're killing me with these gifs! I'm glad you found this helpful.


----------



## jennex

gvin89 said:


> Welp....just getting back online after losing my sister...hardest thing to deal with. I had to go to a local salon before her services for a quick flat twist updo as I didn't trust anyone straightening my hair. I think I still had a setback as I saw lots of hair on the floor.
> 
> I plan to take this style out by the end of the week and love on my hair. Just ordered the hot head cap to help with deep conditioning.


Very sorry for your loss...


----------



## jennex

Aggie said:


> I can attest to this. I used the SB I mixed on Saturday for a friend's eczema on my left thigh that has dry keratosis pilaris just above the knee and can I tell you, this morning, that patch is greatly diminished. I am very happy with the many benefits of shea butter. Now I want to use it all over my body. Time to get to mixin' some other concoctions with this stuff.


Interesting! I've seen a big improvement with the keratosis pilaris I have on the back of my forearms. And I've been using shea butter a lot lately. Didn't even make the connection!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Horsetail Oil and my Ginger Root Oil came.


----------



## Aggie

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Hi Aggie!!!  It is laborious, but I did it when I removed my weave and it was very challenging.  For me, I had to be in a good place mentally because it took me a very long time to do, but was worth it.   I trimmed off 1/2 inch.   The shea butter has been a blessing on my ends, so much so that for my next wash, I'm using it as a pre poo.  Meanwhile, I am so glad I had it removed.  I went to the store yesterday and needed a hat because my head was so cold.  The air felt good on my scalp, but it was brutally windy lololol...


Okay good place mentally, Gat it! Thanks @ThatJerseyGirl. Hmm, now how do I achieve that . I may have to get myself in front of a very good movie to make that happen .


----------



## Aggie

jennex said:


> Interesting! I've seen a big improvement with the keratosis pilaris I have on the back of my forearms. And I've been using shea butter a lot lately. Didn't even make the connection!


 Awesome @jennex. 

I'm telling you, I am so happy to find all these benefits of shea butter are all working for me. I'll update if I find a new benefit and let us know if you do too okay?


----------



## Aggie

Chicoro said:


> I know, huh! I think I am going to stick to the ivory, funk-free Shea Butter, too!


I so like the yellow one that I got from that Etsy vendor that disappeared. I haven't pulled out the ivory one yet. I will try that one next and see if I like it as much or more than the yellow one and I really love that yellow one ladies...seriously! 

Every now and then I go and sniff it. I wonder if there are any benefits from sniffing it regularly


----------



## Aggie

Just thought I'd add these helpful tips and benefits of Shea butter:

*Shea Butter Benefits*

Moisturizing: The concentration of natural vitamins and fatty acids in Shea butter makes it incredibly nourishing and moisturizing for skin. It is often used to remedy dry skin and to help protect the skin’s natural oils.

Reduces Inflammation: A 2010 study found that due to its cinnamic acid and other natural properties, shea butter was anti-inflammatory. (source) One compound in particular, lupeol cinnamate, was found to reduce skin inflammation and even potentially help avoid skin mutations. This also makes it beneficial for some people with acne.

Skin Smoothing: Shea butter aids in the skin’s natural collagen production and contains oleic, stearic, palmitic and linolenic acids that protect and nourish the skin to prevent drying. With long term use, many people report skin softening and strengthening as well as wrinkle reduction.
*Shea Butter Uses*

By itself for face and body as a natural moisturizer
In a shea butter lotion bar stick for easy use
Alone or in a pregnancy stretch mark salve to ward off stretch marks
As the best under-eye wrinkle remover and bag-reducer
For massage butter
In velvety soft whipped body butter
or basic homemade lotion
As a base for homemade deodorant
As an SPF 6 skin lotion
In magnesium body butter
As a natural baby-care product (alone) or ingredient in baby care recipes
By itself on the lips or in homemade lip balms
Or homemade shimmer lip balm
To improve skin elasticity (some even say it helps with cellulite). *This one interest me a lot ladies. I just need to find someone who is willing to use my SB batch to massage me with it *
On the hair or scalp (in mixture with other natural ingredients)
In homemade liquid creme foundation and makeup
After sun or beach exposure to replenish skin
On the eyelids before applying makeup to make it last longer
As a natural cuticle cream
On scars to naturally help collagen production
On sore/raw noses during a cold or flu


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie
.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Whipped up x2 4oz Batches:

Batch #1
Unrefined SB
Horsetail Oil (Hem.ani Brand)
Matcha Green Tea Powder (Pi.ping Ro.ck)
A dash of Pure VitaminE Oil

Batch #2
Unrefined SB
Ginger Root Oil (Hem.ani Brand)
Chebe Powder
A dash of Pure VitaminE Oil


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Then, I found this one from @ElevatedEnergy  's post:
> 
> Come here, ya'll and look!
> 
> It was almost too much  beauty for me.
> 
> Her skin! Her body!  What she is saying! The music!  The scenery...
> 
> I'll be watching this EVERY morning as part of my daily meditation.
> 
> I have a friend from Mali and her body looks JUST like this and EFFORTLESSLY!
> 
> What a pretty commercial advertisement.


She’s gorgeous!! Wow! Sheer perfection! This video makes me even more proud of being black woman. I think I have a girl crush


----------



## caribeandiva

Aggie said:


> Every now and then I go and sniff it. I wonder if there are any benefits from sniffing it regularly


Moisturized and properly sealed nose hairs


----------



## Aggie

caribeandiva said:


> Moisturized and properly sealed nose hairs


 That's a good one @caribeandiva .


----------



## caribeandiva

Aggie said:


> Just thought I'd add these helpful tips and benefits of Shea butter:
> 
> *Shea Butter Benefits*
> 
> Moisturizing: The concentration of natural vitamins and fatty acids in Shea butter makes it incredibly nourishing and moisturizing for skin. It is often used to remedy dry skin and to help protect the skin’s natural oils.
> 
> Reduces Inflammation: A 2010 study found that due to its cinnamic acid and other natural properties, shea butter was anti-inflammatory. (source) One compound in particular, lupeol cinnamate, was found to reduce skin inflammation and even potentially help avoid skin mutations. This also makes it beneficial for some people with acne.
> 
> Skin Smoothing: Shea butter aids in the skin’s natural collagen production and contains oleic, stearic, palmitic and linolenic acids that protect and nourish the skin to prevent drying. With long term use, many people report skin softening and strengthening as well as wrinkle reduction.
> *Shea Butter Uses*
> 
> By itself for face and body as a natural moisturizer
> In a shea butter lotion bar stick for easy use
> Alone or in a pregnancy stretch mark salve to ward off stretch marks
> As the best under-eye wrinkle remover and bag-reducer
> For massage butter
> In velvety soft whipped body butter
> or basic homemade lotion
> As a base for homemade deodorant
> As an SPF 6 skin lotion
> In magnesium body butter
> As a natural baby-care product (alone) or ingredient in baby care recipes
> By itself on the lips or in homemade lip balms
> Or homemade shimmer lip balm
> To improve skin elasticity (some even say it helps with cellulite). *This one interest me a lot ladies. I just need to find someone who is willing to use my SB batch to massage me with it *
> On the hair or scalp (in mixture with other natural ingredients)
> In homemade liquid creme foundation and makeup
> After sun or beach exposure to replenish skin
> On the eyelids before applying makeup to make it last longer
> As a natural cuticle cream
> On scars to naturally help collagen production
> On sore/raw noses during a cold or flu



Dang it!! WHERES THE LINK TO ORDER THE 44 POUNDS BAG again?


----------



## Aggie

Chicoro said:


> Then, I found this one from @ElevatedEnergy  's post:
> 
> Come here, ya'll and look!
> 
> It was almost too much  beauty for me.
> 
> Her skin! Her body!  What she is saying! The music!  The scenery...
> 
> I'll be watching this EVERY morning as part of my daily meditation.
> 
> I have a friend from Mali and her body looks JUST like this and EFFORTLESSLY!
> 
> What a pretty commercial advertisement.


Wow! She really is gorgeous @Chicoro. Splendid afro-beauty!

 I will be using my SB for skin and hair ladies. Especially on my bum .


----------



## Aggie

caribeandiva said:


> Dang it!! WHERES THE LINK TO ORDER THE 44 POUNDS BAG again?
> 
> View attachment 423217


 I know right! Now I feel like I don't have nearly enough in my stash. I need some more soon.


----------



## caribeandiva

Aggie said:


> I will be using my SB for skin and hair ladies. *Especially on my bum *.


I can personally testify that it works superbly on that area!


----------



## Aggie

caribeandiva said:


> I can personally testify that it works superbly on that area!


 You are killin' me girl!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Ain't she a beauty?!!! 

 

 

Here's her Instagram


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

caribeandiva said:


> Dang it!! WHERES THE LINK TO ORDER THE 44 POUNDS BAG again?
> 
> View attachment 423217



I have a soap making buddy sending me 5 pounds each of 2 different types of Shea butter she purchased from NDA. If it matches the quality of what I have, I'll buy in bulk from there instead. They have organic unrefined Shea from Ghana for around $3 a pound I believe. I'll keep the thread updated.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

victory777 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!
> Thanks ladies @Chicoro and @ElevatedEnergy . T*his thread is so progressive and positiv*e. I added whipped Shea Butter to my natural conditioner from APB and it was the best ever. My DIY henna bars (Curly Proverbz recipe) that I utilized with Shea Butter eliminated my need for an additional conditioner. Now to research DIY body scrubs and face creams with Shea as the star!
> 
> Question Ladies: For those who are using Rhassoul clay for wash days, is that adequate for cleansing when you are incorporating Shea Butter doing the week?



I know right?! I need to get better about checking other threads. I've just about abandoned them all (even the ones I'm hosting) chilling in this Shea thread. I just love it!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Excellent video and her skin looks like liquid chocolate gold!  Have you or anyone in this thread placed an order with Hamamat yet?



I haven't...I did ask her where her village sells their Shea butter to in the US via Instagram. She probably won't see my question...by hey...a girl can try! LOL


----------



## Aggie

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I have a soap making buddy sending me 5 pounds each of 2 different types of Shea butter she purchased from NDA. If it matches the quality of what I have, I'll buy in bulk from there instead. They have organic unrefined Shea from Ghana for around $3 a pound I believe. I'll keep the thread updated.


I shop here for my oils and butters as well. Never bought the SB from there but I'm considering when I run out of my current stash.


----------



## caribeandiva

I took myself to 2 different health stores today so I could sample their essential oil collection and see which scents I like. An hour and countless sniffs of different bottles later I only found a handful I liked but not LOVED. I liked Ylang ylang, and orange and grapefruit. I was really hoping for fruity/perfumed scents like the ones found in Bath and body works with pretentious, expensive sounding names . I was trying avoid ordering online because I wouldn’t have to wait but it looks that’s my best option right now. I’ll be ordering from amazon this set  or that one:


----------



## jennex

Aggie said:


> Awesome @jennex.
> 
> I'm telling you, I am so happy to find all these benefits of shea butter are all working for me. I'll update if I find a new benefit and let us know if you do too okay?


Absolutely!


----------



## Chicoro

Aggie said:


> I so like the yellow one that I got from that Etsy vendor that disappeared. I haven't pulled out the ivory one yet. I will try that one next and see if I like it as much or more than the yellow one and I really love that yellow one ladies...seriously!
> 
> Every now and then I go and sniff it. I wonder if there are any benefits from sniffing it regularly



I am SURE there are SNIFFING benefits! After all, smells and sounds [in the form of songs] are some of the strongest memory and emotional triggers we have as humans.


----------



## Chicoro

Thread Interruption for Reflection on the Power of Hair
(Not necessarily related Directly to Shea Butter but...)
And the Importance of Your Mind!​

I've seen it here and in my own life, about what the power of knowing and loving who you are, can do to a woman's beauty. Although hair and outside beauty are superficial, they often are the way many women come to know and love themselves, initially.

For others, hair is a reflection of one's evolution into growing, knowing and loving one's beauty and self. This post is not Shea Butter related directly, but there is some correlation with other posts in this thread.

I looked up Hammata and as she changed, so did her hair. Many would agree today, by looking at the pictures of her recently posted in this Shea butter thread, that she is a gorgeous woman and her glow up is tremendously fabulous.

I joke, laugh and play in this thread. *BUT,* for me, hair is serious and important business, as it relates to black women.

But I really believe that especially for women of African descent, hair is an *important gateway* for us en route to *self love*. I do not know if this is true  or not for this lovely woman. But, I will say that the more natural she is in her pictures, hair and clothing wise, the more beautiful she seems to be.

It looks like she used to cover over that gorgeous beauty mark or mole on her face, with make-up. I think that's a lovely part of her striking beauty today. I think she is about 30 now.

Take a look. I believe I have the pictures in somewhat of a time line order.

With former Billionaire Danish? boyfriend





With Hair Threaded in her Village Making Shea Butter


With Her Daughters. She has at least 1 son.



As you think, so you are! I am so cute ya'll!  I'm rich as well. No shade behind that one!


----------



## beauti

*@naturalagain2 thanks for sharing your eczema cream recipe. Does the cinnamon dissolve or is it grainy?*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

caribeandiva said:


> *Moisturized and properly sealed nose hairs*


@caribeandiva


----------



## naturalagain2

beauti said:


> *@naturalagain2 thanks for sharing your eczema cream recipe. Does the cinnamon dissolve or is it grainy?*



No it's not grainy at all. It dissolved mostly, you may still see specks here and there though.


----------



## niknakmac

I got the bomb twist out today!  My hair is forgiving me and thanking me for some shea butter!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Thread Interruption for Reflection on the Power of Hair
> (Not necessarily related Directly to Shea Butter but...)
> And the Importance of Your Mind!​
> 
> I've seen it here and in my own life, about what the power of knowing and loving who you are, can do to a woman's beauty. Although hair and outside beauty are superficial, they often are the way many women come to know and love themselves, initially.
> 
> For others, hair is a reflection of one's evolution into growing, knowing and loving one's beauty and self. This post is not Shea Butter related directly, but there is some correlation with other posts in this thread.
> 
> I looked up Hammata and as she changed, so did her hair. Many would agree today, by looking at the pictures of her recently posted in this Shea butter thread, that she is a gorgeous woman and her glow up is tremendously fabulous.
> 
> I joke, laugh and play in this thread. *BUT,* for me, hair is serious and important business, as it relates to black women.
> 
> But I really believe that especially for women of African descent, hair is an *important gateway* for us en route to *self love*. I do not know if this is true  or not for this lovely woman. But, I will say that the more natural she is in her pictures, hair and clothing wise, the more beautiful she seems to be.
> 
> It looks like she used to cover over that gorgeous beauty mark or mole on her face, with make-up. I think that's a lovely part of her striking beauty today. I think she is about 30 now.
> 
> Take a look. I believe I have the pictures in somewhat of a time line order.
> 
> With former Billionaire Danish? boyfriend
> 
> View attachment 423235
> 
> View attachment 423237
> 
> With Hair Threaded in her Village Making Shea Butter
> View attachment 423239
> 
> With Her Daughters. She has at least 1 son.
> 
> View attachment 423241
> 
> As you think, so you are! I am so cute ya'll!  I'm rich as well. No shade behind that one!


I agree 100%!!  When she was wearing the straight hair extensions it feels like her glow, her essence was concealed (along with her hair). It could be she wasn’t as comfortable in her skin as she is now and that’s what I’m picking up on. Confidence is everything.


----------



## Daina

caribeandiva said:


> I took myself to 2 different health stores today so I could sample their essential oil collection and see which scents I like. An hour and countless sniffs of different bottles later I only found a handful I liked but not LOVED. I liked Ylang ylang, and orange and grapefruit. I was really hoping for fruity/perfumed scents like the ones found in Bath and body works with pretentious, expensive sounding names . I was trying avoid ordering online because I wouldn’t have to wait but it looks that’s my best option right now. I’ll be ordering from amazon this set  or that one:



I have the set of the summer 6 based on @ElevatedEnergy  recommendation and let me tell you I am loving the pina colada and coconut. I’m actually on Amazon trying to see if I can get a bigger bottle of the pina colada!


----------



## caribeandiva

Daina said:


> I have the set of the summer 6 based on @ElevatedEnergy  recommendation and let me tell you I am loving the pina colada and coconut. I’m actually on Amazon trying to see if I can get a bigger bottle of the pina colada!


That’s good to know! How strong are they? Will I need the whole bottle for the scent to be noticeable?


----------



## Daina

caribeandiva said:


> That’s good to know! How strong are they? Will I need the whole bottle for the scent to be noticeable?



The 6 summer pack is only 10ml so I used it all up with 2 batches!But I am heavy handed as I lIke the fragrance to be skrong! Just ordered the 30ml of pina colada to see how long that lasts.


----------



## TopShelf

Today is wash day after wearing my hair in corn rows for two or three days shy of four weeks and slathering my hair with Shea butter approximately every other day. I found that my pre-detangling session on hair that was slightly dampened using a spray bottle, was so much easier than normal. I did not have to use any additional oil’s because of the shea butter

I get my hair styled in flat twist tomorrow


----------



## TopShelf

Chicoro said:


> Thread Interruption for Reflection on the Power of Hair
> (Not necessarily related Directly to Shea Butter but...)
> And the Importance of Your Mind!​
> 
> I've seen it here and in my own life, about what the power of knowing and loving who you are, can do to a woman's beauty. Although hair and outside beauty are superficial, they often are the way many women come to know and love themselves, initially.
> 
> For others, hair is a reflection of one's evolution into growing, knowing and loving one's beauty and self. This post is not Shea Butter related directly, but there is some correlation with other posts in this thread.
> 
> I looked up Hammata and as she changed, so did her hair. Many would agree today, by looking at the pictures of her recently posted in this Shea butter thread, that she is a gorgeous woman and her glow up is tremendously fabulous.
> 
> I joke, laugh and play in this thread. *BUT,* for me, hair is serious and important business, as it relates to black women.
> 
> But I really believe that especially for women of African descent, hair is an *important gateway* for us en route to *self love*. I do not know if this is true  or not for this lovely woman. But, I will say that the more natural she is in her pictures, hair and clothing wise, the more beautiful she seems to be.
> 
> It looks like she used to cover over that gorgeous beauty mark or mole on her face, with make-up. I think that's a lovely part of her striking beauty today. I think she is about 30 now.
> 
> Take a look. I believe I have the pictures in somewhat of a time line order.
> 
> With former Billionaire Danish? boyfriend
> 
> View attachment 423235
> 
> View attachment 423237
> 
> With Hair Threaded in her Village Making Shea Butter
> View attachment 423239
> 
> With Her Daughters. She has at least 1 son.
> 
> View attachment 423241
> 
> As you think, so you are! I am so cute ya'll!  I'm rich as well. No shade behind that one!


Every time I would moisturize my hair and then add the Shea butter to it I would think to myself, what if I put this with dedication into losing weight or saving money


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@caribeandiva
I think you'll be pleased and they are skrong, so IMO, no you won't need an entire bottle for a batch.

I have the Snickerdoodle one from P&J, a bunch from both Bulk-A and Pipin.g Ro.ck and those small bottles are frag.ranceful and packs a fr.agrance pun.ch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My:
Emu Oil (will make a batch with Bhringraj Powder)
Licorice Root Oil
Apricot Kernel Oil

Are all here.  I am thinking about maybe getting some Babassu Oil for my blends?


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> My:
> Emu Oil (will make a batch with Bhringraj Powder)
> Licorice Root Oil
> Apricot Kernel Oil
> 
> Are all here.  I am thinking about maybe getting some Babassu Oil for my blends?


I love my deep conditioners with Babassu oil in them. This oil is magnificent. I will be getting a 16 oz bottle of it with my next NDA order for sure.


----------



## Aggie

I'm sticking with my fragrance and essential oils from NDA and Essential Depot. They are so nice, some scents are robust, others mellow and enchanting. I really love them. The only one from NDA I didn't like is the chocolate one. But then again I am not fond of cocoa chocolate scents. I prefer them a caramel vanilla chocolate kind of scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Aggie 
I'm not fond of Cocoa scents either.


----------



## Aggie

I don't remember if this has been posted or not but Shea Butter can be found here https://www.cleopatraschoice.com/ooa-0043.html in 1, 2 10, 20, 40, 60, and 100 pounds ladies. I never purchased anything from here before but options are always good, plus the reviews are extremely compelling.

The one in the link I provided is an ivory color one and I know @Chicoro mentioned getting the ivory one.

I am going to subscribe now for their email notifications just in case they have sales offered. Plus the price is not bad at all. 

They even have essential oils @IDareT'sHair here - https://www.cleopatraschoice.com/kit-0022.html. Scroll down to check out the description and ways to use the oils.

They even have argan and rosehips oil - Whoa mama!

Here's the link to Grade A Shea butter here:
https://www.cleopatraschoice.com/clc-0002.html

Happy shopping ladies.


----------



## Aggie

*More on Cleopatra's Choice Shea Butter:*

Cleopatra's Choice Shea Butter Guide

What's the difference between Cleopatra's Choice Yellow and Ivory colors?

Since this is the main question we get asked on the phone I'd like to address it first. For an easy breakdown between the differences between these two types of butters please see the easy chart below. First off let me clearly state that both the yellow and the ivory are good products. Any website or salesperson who claims otherwise is simply trying to sell you the kind that they are carrying. That's the reason why at Cleopatra's Choice we offer both options, because the fact is, it all depends on personal preference. I even saw one website claiming the yellow version is not even shea butter at all which is completely misleading. My personal preference is the lighter ivory color, which I like because it starts off softer and absorbs a little easier. It also has a more subtle scent. However I have also had many customers that absolutely love the yellow version and feel that it worked better for them.

The main difference in the color is usually the area where the butter comes from in Africa.The yellow butter tends to be much harder at first, and takes a little more effort to get out of the container and rub into the skin or hair. Many of our customers prefer the yellow version for their hair, while they like the ivory for their body and skin. The ivory colored butter is much softer to start and absorbs easier. It also has a more subtle (some say more pleasant) nutty scent.

It depends on the region that the shea butter comes from, as some trees have more carotene than others. Carotene is the same element in carrots and sweet potatoes that make them orange. However, some butters are filled or diluted with Palm Oil. Some suppliers add Palm Oil to stretch their shea butter, and it results in it being a bright orange color. If shea butter is stark white (like Crisco), then that means that it has been refined. The way that you can tell refined from unrefined is that most unrefined West African shea has a characteristic nutty/smoky, earthy scent. Personally, I think it smells similar to chocolate. If the shea that you are receiving does not have this characteristic scent, then you know that you are dealing with either refined or diluted shea. Also, very old product sometimes turns stark white and has a “off” scent to it.

Chart of Differences between Yellow & Ivory Shea Butter

*Yellow Color - *Stronger nutty scent Subtle, Much harder butter initially Soft, Takes a bit longer to absorb
*Ivory Color *- Richer butter Slightly lighter butter, creamy butter more pleasant nutty scent,
Absorbs fast and smooth


IMPORTANT: Please beware of where you buy your shea butter! There are some unscrupulous vendors out there on certain auction websites and other places that sell versions that have been processed and had the vitamins and nutrients pulled out of them, while claiming that it's the real thing. Please be sure that even if you don't buy from Cleopatra's Choice, that at least you purchase from a trusted vendor with credibility so you know that you are getting only the unrefined, Grade A version (this means the highest vitamin content). According to the Wikipedia article, only Grade A is considered unrefined and unprocessed, meaning the original vitamins and nutrients are still intact. Grades B and C are versions that have had the vitamins pulled out, usually for use in other cosmetics. This lower grade butter does not have the same healing and beauty properties as true, unrefined, Grade A Shea Butter.

Please Note: Grade A, Unrefined, Pure, Organic Shea Butter is the only one we carry and will ever carry at Cleopatra's Choice.

Benefits:

There are so many benefits of this marvelous product on both the skin and hair that it's hard to know where to get started. We will attempt to list just some of many benefits below:


Deeply hydrates and moisturizes dry skin, making it softer and smoother
When used on hair, helps restore the hair's sheen and luster, making it silky and giving it a naturally healthy shine
Dramatically softens tough and cracked skin on hands and feet
Video on the Benefits of Shea Butter on the skin (gets pretty scientific)



How can I use it on hair?

Take a large enough amount of the butter into your hands and allow it to get as soft as possible from the heat of your hands. The amount needed depends on how long your hair is, you can try with a



golf ball size as a baseline. We do not recommend melting it in a microwave or pan as it has a very low melting point, will melt very quickly and will become hot, so you don't want to scold yourself. After you've melted the butter and got it soft enough in your hands apply thoroughly to your hair and scalp until you feel you've achieved enough coverage. Make sure to massage the butter into your hair and scalp to achieve a consistent coverage on all your hair. Wrap your hair in a towel and allow the butter so absorb for thirty minutes. After thirty minutes unwrap you hair and shampoo and condition as usually. Your hair should look more shiny and healthy as a result of using the butter.

My butter arrived very soft and semi-melted, is this normal?

Shea butter contains a high natural content of oil (which is what makes it so deeply moisturizing). Because of this this butter has a very low melting point and if you are ordering it at a warm time of the year, like summer you may receive it slightly soft or semi-melted state. Please be aware that this is totally normal and does not reduce the butter's effectiveness in any way!

If you want to bring it back to the hardened state simply make sure it's sealed tightly (not to let any moisture in) and place in your refrigerator for about thirty minutes. This will make it hard and easy for you to use and it will soften up again quickly with the touch of your hand.



What does "unrefined and raw" mean?

There are various grades of Shea Butter - A,B,C,D and E. Grades D and E are contaminated with pollutants and are rarely sold for personal use so we don't even need to go into them here too much. Grade A is the purest form - the original way it is after it's extracted from the Shea Tree nuts. This version of the butter is the one with the absolute highest concentration of vitamins A and E and therefore has the best healing and beautifying effects on skin and hair. Grades B & C are ones that have been "processed" and had the vitamins and nutrients extracted from them for use in other cosmetics. Obviously the loss of these key vitamins and minerals greatly reduces the benefits of the butter for skin and hair.

What's the difference between the shea butters from East Africa and West Africa?

There are sometimes very slight differences in color, texture and hardness. In my opinion these differences are not major and do not impact the effectiveness or enjoyment of using the products. At Cleopatra's Choice we offer shea butter from West Africa although it's very similar to the one made in East Africa.

What does Fair Trade mean?

Fair Trade basically means that the people in the villages who actually produce the butter are being paid a reasonable wage to sustain themselves and their families. You may have heard this term mentioned in relation to coffee beans, it's a similar concept when it comes to producing Shea Butter. When you purchase a jar the total retail price of that product gets split up between the women actually grinding the shea nuts to produce the butter, the companies that package and export that shea butter and the retailer of the product (Cleopatra's Choice). When it comes to shea butter that is not fair trade usually the middle man or the exporter of the butter gets the bulk of the final retail price. Fair trade means that a reasonable portion of the final retail price gets to the people actually producing the butter, while the other parties in the transaction take a bit less profit. Fair trade also means that the production is done in a way to reduce the amount of environmental impact on the environment of the places where it's made. Finally it also means decent working conditions and benefits for the women making the butter.

How is it made?

The manufacturing process is made up of several stages. First the shea nuts are harvested from the trees and prepared for separation. The nuts are then cracked (sometimes steamed first to create better separation between the shell of the nut and the inner kernels) and the inner kernels are carefully separated from the outer shell. Next the kernels are collected and at this point the real hard labor of production takes place - the crushing of the kernels into something that gets close to resembling a sort of shea paste. This is traditionally done with mallets in clay, stone or wood mortars by the women who produce the butter. This process can take hours and is hard, physical labor. The crushed nuts are then roasted oven an open wood fire, during which process they must be constantly stirred with wooden paddles to prevent burning. Next the roasted kernels are ground further, then the villagers add some water and mix into a fine paste. The water helps to separate out the shea oil from the butter. The oil rises to the top and is removed along with excess water. The rest of the water is lost via evaporation from the hot sun. Finally the resulting butter is collected and shaped into large balls and prepared for shipping. After that it can be packaged into smaller containers or formed into blocks of five or ten pounds, which is the form in which you are able to buy it today from Cleopatra's Choice.

More Benefits:



Pure, unrefined Shea has been prized for thousands of years for its hydrating and healing properties. Originating from the tropics of Africa, it is an excellent source of Vitamins A, E and F. Naturally highly concentrated, it is the natural and economic choice to replenish your dry, damaged skin and make it feel softer and healthier than it has in years.

Easily absorbed; this butter is great for people of all skin types including those with skin sensitivities. Even mild enough for the delicate skin of a baby, its restorative properties promote skin elasticity which makes it the perfect solution for minimizing scars and stretch marks.

The high vitamin A and E content of makes it an excellent ointment for sun-damaged or wrinkled skin. It moisturizes skin while preventing premature wrinkles and eases your fine lines without clogging pores or leaving your skin greasy or shiny. Currently we are also offering our version on Amazon.com.

The Vitamin F works to protect and rejuvenate your rough, dry chapped skin. Not only good for the skin, it is also be used as a pomade to restore the luster and shine to dry, damaged and dull hair. The butter even has a place in the first aid kit; its antiseptic properties make it the natural choice for treating burns and minor skin abrasions.

We do not process our Shea. It is 100% pure and unrefined; this ensures that the butter maintains its rich emollient properties and that its healing benefits are left intact. Many consumer grades have been chemically processed and deprived of its natrally healing benefits and moisturizing properties. The resulting product is devoid of the emollient characteristics it is known for.


----------



## Chicoro

TopShelf said:


> Every time I would moisturize my hair and then add the Shea butter to it I would think to myself, what if I put this with dedication into losing weight or saving money



Hair care success has a funny way of transferring over to success in other areas of one's life. I see that all the time! Transfer that dedication. You will amaze yourself!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Using SB has allowed me to incorporate Ayurveda into my current regimen by creating SB-Blends using various Ayurvedic Powders & Oils, which was part of my 2018 H.air Goals.

It has worked out very well and has afforded me the luxury of doing both.


----------



## fifigirl

Just catching up with the thread.....i'm still using shea butter to seal my hair and on my ends......i'm having amazing retention especially as i added apogee 2 step treatment once a month to my hair.....i also do a henna treatment once a month as well (decided on 2 weeks after apogee treatment) My hair has grown longer. I'm trying to keep calm till april when i get to touch up my hair and do a length check


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Aggie said:


> I shop here for my oils and butters as well. Never bought the SB from there but I'm considering when I run out of my current stash.



That website is like a dream. My hair and skin bout to be on unicorn status.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Daina said:


> I have the set of the summer 6 based on @ElevatedEnergy  recommendation and let me tell you I am loving the pina colada and coconut. I’m actually on Amazon trying to see if I can get a bigger bottle of the pina colada!



We have similar scent tastes! Those are my favorite two from that set as well.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Aggie said:


> I don't remember if this has been posted or not but Shea Butter can be found here https://www.cleopatraschoice.com/ooa-0043.html in 1, 2 10, 20, 40, 60, and 100 pounds ladies. I never purchased anything from here before but options are always good, plus the reviews are extremely compelling.
> 
> The one in the link I provided is an ivory color one and I know @Chicoro mentioned getting the ivory one.
> 
> I am going to subscribe now for their email notifications just in case they have sales offered. Plus the price is not bad at all.
> 
> They even have essential oils @IDareT'sHair here - https://www.cleopatraschoice.com/kit-0022.html. Scroll down to check out the description and ways to use the oils.
> 
> They even have argan and rosehips oil - Whoa mama!
> 
> Here's the link to Grade A Shea butter here:
> https://www.cleopatraschoice.com/clc-0002.html
> 
> Happy shopping ladies.



You know what....


Lawd all that precious Shea butter...


You know I'm a Shea addict who is not ready to head to rehab....

And there is a 20% coupon today....


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

I've been using my whipped Shea butter on my body but mostly focusing it on my tummy, thighs and butt every day since having my son 4 months ago. My skin always feel so silky and smooth. I used to be able to grab the skin around my tummy area and now I can barely pinch it. It has tightened up so well.


----------



## caribeandiva

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I know right?! I need to get better about checking other threads. I've just about abandoned them all (*even the ones I'm hosting*) chilling in this Shea thread. I just love it!


gurllll...


----------



## caribeandiva

Aggie said:


> I don't remember if this has been posted or not but Shea Butter can be found here https://www.cleopatraschoice.com/ooa-0043.html in 1, 2 10, 20, 40, 60, and 100 pounds ladies. I never purchased anything from here before but options are always good, plus the reviews are extremely compelling.
> 
> The one in the link I provided is an ivory color one and I know @Chicoro mentioned getting the ivory one.
> 
> I am going to subscribe now for their email notifications just in case they have sales offered. Plus the price is not bad at all.
> 
> They even have essential oils @IDareT'sHair here - https://www.cleopatraschoice.com/kit-0022.html. Scroll down to check out the description and ways to use the oils.
> 
> They even have argan and rosehips oil - Whoa mama!
> 
> Here's the link to Grade A Shea butter here:
> https://www.cleopatraschoice.com/clc-0002.html
> 
> Happy shopping ladies.


Thanks for posting this! I’m really tempted to order 2 pounds of Shea from them but not yet. I’ve only ever used bss Shea so I have nothing else to compare it to to be honest.


----------



## caribeandiva

Inspired by this thread I think I’m gonna start making some Shea body butters too!! I need glowing, tight, even skin tone all over my body too. I’m out of lotion so I might as well. Y’all done created a monster...


----------



## caribeandiva

ElevatedEnergy said:


> You know what....
> 
> 
> Lawd all that precious Shea butter...
> 
> 
> You know I'm a Shea addict who is not ready to head to rehab....
> 
> And there is a 20% coupon today....


Where’s the coupon?! Asking for a friend..


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

caribeandiva said:


> Where’s the coupon?! Asking for a friend..




Pass this code on to your "friend" 
24ONLY


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

caribeandiva said:


> Inspired by this thread I think I’m gonna start making some Shea body butters too!! I need glowing, tight, even skin tone all over my body too. I’m out of lotion so I might as well. Y’all done created a monster...



Why not use the one you make for your hair on your body too?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

caribeandiva said:


> gurllll...
> View attachment 423347



Just sad! I'm hosting at least 3 or 4...can't even remember. 
But this will definitely be my last round hosting challenges. I be scrambling for stuff to talk about especially since I've surpassed my goal length and don't do much to my hair outside of wash day. I just wanna go back to just popping in when I want to. Hosting makes you feel obligated to say something, even when there is nothing really to say.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> gurllll...
> View attachment 423347


----------



## abioni

What is the opinion on refined Shea butter?


----------



## caribeandiva

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Why not use the one you make for your hair on your body too?


True!! Will do! Can’t wait for my fragrances to get here!


----------



## caribeandiva

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Just sad! I'm hosting at least 3 or 4...can't even remember.
> But this will definitely be my last round hosting challenges. I be scrambling for stuff to talk about especially since I've surpassed my goal length and don't do much to my hair outside of wash day. I just wanna go back to just popping in when I want to. Hosting makes you feel obligated to say something, even when there is nothing really to say.


Yes yes and yes. It’s a huge responsibility!



Chicoro said:


>


----------



## caribeandiva

So what’s the final verdict on white vs yellow Shea? @Chicoro


----------



## TopShelf

Today's hairstyle. I had to make sure that i would have access to my scalp anf ends. The white stuff is moisturizer


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> So what’s the final verdict on white vs yellow Shea? @Chicoro



I'm scared to say. I already made myself look bad by saying my pungent Shea was from it being close to nature, when in fact it was funky because it was made from rotten Shea nuts. So, Imma sit this one out!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> I'm scared to say. I already made myself look bad by saying my pungent Shea was from it being close to nature, when in fact it was funky because it was made from rotten Shea nuts. So, Imma sit this one out!


You didn’t look bad. You’re on a huge learning curve alongside all of us. You took a risk and it didn’t pan out. When you know better you do better. Look at that. You’re human after all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

caribeandiva said:


> *Inspired by this thread I think I’m gonna start making some Shea body butters too!! I need glowing, tight, even skin tone all over my body too. I’m out of lotion so I might as well. Y’all done created a monster...*


@caribeandiva 
I plan to start making my own too!  

I was going to buy a "Base" and scent it but after seeing that Beautiful African Skin, I may just gone & use SB and whip up some for skin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sad to report, even Lavender Oil was NO MATCH for Neem.

Lavender is the Skrongest Fra.grance Oil I have it my stash, yet, it, could not cover up the scent of Neem.

 I'm not crazy about the smell of Lavender either.

So, making additional batches of SB w/Neem Oil & Powder will definitely be far & few between.


----------



## jennex

Aggie said:


> I don't remember if this has been posted or not but Shea Butter can be found here https://www.cleopatraschoice.com/ooa-0043.html in 1, 2 10, 20, 40, 60, and 100 pounds ladies. I never purchased anything from here before but options are always good, plus the reviews are extremely compelling.
> 
> The one in the link I provided is an ivory color one and I know @Chicoro mentioned getting the ivory one.
> 
> I am going to subscribe now for their email notifications just in case they have sales offered. Plus the price is not bad at all.
> 
> They even have essential oils @IDareT'sHair here - https://www.cleopatraschoice.com/kit-0022.html. Scroll down to check out the description and ways to use the oils.
> 
> They even have argan and rosehips oil - Whoa mama!
> 
> Here's the link to Grade A Shea butter here:
> https://www.cleopatraschoice.com/clc-0002.html
> 
> Happy shopping ladies.



I ordered 2 lbs of the yellow.  Not that I need anymore shea butter! I think I'm addicted


----------



## Aggie

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Pass this code on to your "friend"
> 24ONLY


Yeah thanks cause I needed it for my friend too


----------



## Aggie

jennex said:


> I ordered 2 lbs of the yellow.  Not that I need anymore shea butter! I think I'm addicted


Don't feel bad @jennex, me too  (hangs head in shame)


----------



## MileHighDiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sad to report, even Lavender Oil was NO MATCH for Neem.
> 
> Lavender is the Skrongest Fra.grance Oil I have it my stash, yet, it, could not cover up the scent of Neem.
> 
> I'm not crazy about the smell of Lavender either.
> 
> So, making additional batches of SB w/Neem Oil & Powder will definitely be far & few between.


Lawd Hammercy!  They done turned you into a mix-tress 

Now, I need to catch up and read this entire thread and see what y'all are up to in here.


----------



## Aggie

MileHighDiva said:


> Lawd Hammercy!  They done turned you into a mix-tress
> 
> Now, I need to catch up and read this entire thread and see what y'all are up to in here.


Don't do it @MileHighDiva, Save yourself, I beg you. If you trod these waters, you will not be able to get out. You've been warned .

I can't get out no matter how hard I try  . But seriously though, it's so fun in here with all the GIFs and errytang!


----------



## caribeandiva

MileHighDiva said:


> Lawd Hammercy!  They done turned you into a mix-tress
> 
> *Now, I need to catch up and read this entire thread and see what y'all are up to in here.*


Gurl don’t do it!  Its too late for us in here hopelessly addicted to Shea Butter and all of its benefits but there’s still hope for you.


----------



## caribeandiva

Aggie said:


> Don't do it @MileHighDiva, Save yourself, I beg you. If you trod these waters, you will not be able to get out. You've been warned .
> 
> I can't get out no matter how hard I try  . But seriously though, it's so fun in here with all the GIFs and errytang!


We posted the same thing at the same time! @MileHighDiva  Dont say you weren’t warned...


----------



## caribeandiva

What I’ve noticed so far about white Shea Butter is that it does absorb faster in my hair when I seal with it vs the yellow. My hair shrinks up faster with it. So Cleopatraschoice.com is absolutely right.


----------



## Aggie

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Why not use the one you make for your hair on your body too?


This is what I'm doing. The batch I made for my friend's eczema smells so good - smells like the calendula oil coming through nicely, I kept some for myself and I'm using it all over my body, especially on my neck, bum and jugs . 

Calendula is awesome and extremely beneficial in facial concoctions, minimizing wrinkles and dry skin. It's a keeper. I need to mix something especially for my face next - with some diy calendula oil.

I gave my friend her mixture just today by the way and she loves the texture on her skin and how it smells. I gave her 1.5 pounds of the mix. She kept smelling it on her hands - seems like she likes it a lot.


----------



## Aggie

caribeandiva said:


> What I’ve noticed so far about white Shea Butter is that it does absorb faster in my hair when I seal with it vs the yellow. My hair shrinks up faster with it. So Cleopatraschoice.com is absolutely right.


Nice review. Thanks for sharing @caribeandiva. I can't wait to use my white one. I think it would make an excellent butter for my face since it absorbs faster. This way I think it won't stay greasy looking for too long .


----------



## Aggie

jennex said:


> I ordered 2 lbs of the yellow.  Not that I need anymore shea butter! I think I'm addicted





Aggie said:


> Yeah thanks cause I needed it for my friend too





caribeandiva said:


> What I’ve noticed so far about white Shea Butter is that it does absorb faster in my hair when I seal with it vs the yellow. My hair shrinks up faster with it. So Cleopatraschoice.com is absolutely right.


I just, I mean (cough, cough) my friend just bought from CPC using coupon code 24ONLY  - Thanks @ElevatedEnergy:

*Raw Organic Shea Butter - Unrefined - Ivory - Grade A Highest Quality 2 lbs




*



*Gold Shea Butter 100% Organic,Unrefind & Raw - Grade A Highest Quality 2 lbs
*



*Rosehip Oil - 100% Pure Rosehip Seed Oil with Pump by goPURE Naturals - 4 oz

*



*Sample - goPure Microdermabrasion Cream
*



*Sample- goPure Vitamin C Moisturizer*





*Sample - goPure Enzyme Mask
*
I think I'm going to love this site a lot


----------



## Aggie

Just in case anyone is interested, I have a referral link to cleopatraschoice.com and it is:

https://myaccount.cleopatraschoice.com/mod_myRewards/referralWelcome.php?referralCode=RKRXYC

So please use it for your purchases if you shop there. Thanks y'all.


----------



## Chicoro

Eating Shea butter!


----------



## NCHairDiva

Aggie said:


> Just in case anyone is interested, I have a referral link to cleopatraschoice.com and it is:
> 
> https://myaccount.cleopatraschoice.com/mod_myRewards/referralWelcome.php?referralCode=RKRXYC
> 
> So please use it for your purchases if you shop there. Thanks y'all.



Thank you.  I just got a few things. I know I don't really need it BUT YEAH I REALLY NEED IT!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

MileHighDiva said:


> *Lawd Hammercy!  They done turned you into a mix-tress *


@MileHighDiva 
Guilty As Charged!

I am a Blendtress!


----------



## caribeandiva

I, I mean my friend, just ordered both Shea Butters from cleopatraschoice!! Thanks for the code @ElevatedEnergy


----------



## Froreal3

gvin89 said:


> Thanks ladies for your condolences... she is safe in His arms. I will definitely look into B-complex vitamins @Chicoro.
> 
> I used my African black soap shampoo on my daughter along with my Shea butter mix to style her hair in ponytails. They are so cute and moisturized! Can't wait to do my twists!


So sorry @gvin89


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

I love how Shea butter just lays the top of my hair down.


----------



## Aggie

NCHairDiva said:


> Thank you.  I just got a few things. I know I don't really need it BUT YEAH I REALLY NEED IT!!!



I know exactly what you mean


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Aggie said:


> This is what I'm doing. The batch I made for my friend's eczema smells so good - smells like the calendula oil coming through nicely, I kept some for myself and I'm using it all over my body, especially on my neck, bum and jugs .
> 
> Calendula is awesome and extremely beneficial in facial concoctions, minimizing wrinkles and dry skin. It's a keeper. I need to mix something especially for my face next - with some diy calendula oil.
> 
> I gave my friend her mixture just today by the way and she loves the texture on her skin and how it smells. I gave her 1.5 pounds of the mix. She kept smelling it on her hands - seems like she likes it a lot.



I've been on a Calendula kick since April. It is so amazing for the skin...including the scalp. I'm currently using a Calendula soap and a Calendula lotion. I also started a Calendula infusion with avocado oil and I blended some of the petals down to a powder to add inside my next soap batch when I run out.

 
(Funny you mentioned Calendula as I'm currently doing a write up on it and this is one of the pictures for it) LOL

Flowers are my absolute favorite to work with. They are beautiful to look at, smell divine and just about each part of it from the petals to the stem can be used for some sort of healing or cell rejuvenation. I mean...what more can you ask from Nature?! Roses too...I know you like those as well. I just started researching Honeysuckle and Jasmine too since they are growing in my yard. I plan on picking and drying them myself. We will see how that venture plays out.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Aggie said:


> I just, I mean (cough, cough) my friend just bought from CPC using coupon code 24ONLY  - Thanks @ElevatedEnergy:
> 
> *Raw Organic Shea Butter - Unrefined - Ivory - Grade A Highest Quality 2 lbs
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *Gold Shea Butter 100% Organic,Unrefind & Raw - Grade A Highest Quality 2 lbs
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *Rosehip Oil - 100% Pure Rosehip Seed Oil with Pump by goPURE Naturals - 4 oz
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *Sample - goPure Microdermabrasion Cream
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *Sample- goPure Vitamin C Moisturizer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sample - goPure Enzyme Mask
> *
> I think I'm going to love this site a lot





caribeandiva said:


> I, I mean my friend, just ordered both Shea Butters from cleopatraschoice!! Thanks for the code @ElevatedEnergy




I have a "friend"  that ordered 10 pounds of the ivory Shea butter and a 4 ounce bottle of Argan oil. I tried to tell my "friend" that she didn't need anymore Shea butter but all she did wasme while her fingers slowly hit the submit payment button. She is currently in Shea jail  and cannot make any more purchases until at least half of her Shea stash is used up.


----------



## Aggie

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I've been on a Calendula kick since April. It is so amazing for the skin...including the scalp. I'm currently using a Calendula soap and a Calendula lotion. I also started a Calendula infusion with avocado oil and I blended some of the petals down to a powder to add inside my next soap batch when I run out.
> 
> View attachment 423413
> (Funny you mentioned Calendula as I'm currently doing a write up on it and this is one of the pictures for it) LOL
> 
> Flowers are my absolute favorite to work with. They are beautiful to look at, smell divine and just about each part of it from the petals to the stem can be used for some sort of healing or cell rejuvenation. I mean...what more can you ask from Nature?! Roses too...I know you like those as well. I just started researching Honeysuckle and Jasmine too since they are growing in my yard. I plan on picking and drying them myself. We will see how that venture plays out.


Hey gurl. Yes I love this stuff and hopefully will be growing calendula in my yard soon myself. I'll have to look for Jasmine. My mom grew it years ago but it all died out.


----------



## Chicoro

Aggie said:


> Just in case anyone is interested, I have a referral link to cleopatraschoice.com and it is:
> 
> https://myaccount.cleopatraschoice.com/mod_myRewards/referralWelcome.php?referralCode=RKRXYC
> 
> So please use it for your purchases if you shop there. Thanks y'all.




It's about to be ON!
*Cleopatrachoice site Pre- LHCF*


*Cleopatrachoice site Post- LHCF

 
*
Ya'll don't know how to buy just 1 item. You got to sweep through like locust and clean a place out.







Thus, stronger measures need to be put in place to keep some of you back, to ensure there is merchandise available:







*
*


----------



## Chicoro

*The Okapi or African Unicorn


 


Baby Okapi African Unicorn 
Prior to Horns Developing

 








*​


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> It's about to be ON!
> *Cleopatrachoice site Pre- LHCF*
> View attachment 423429
> 
> *Cleopatrachoice site Post- LHCF
> 
> View attachment 423431
> *
> Ya'll don't know how to buy just 1 item. You got to sweep through like locust and clean a place out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus, stronger measures need to be put in place to keep some of you back, to ensure there is merchandise available:


Basically


----------



## caribeandiva

Another site that sells authentic grade A Shea Butter for a reasonable price:  https://www.ishopnaturals.com/100-a...ce-skin-feet-yellow/african-natural-products/


----------



## Chicoro

Speaking of African Unicorns, one _*gifted me with about *__*7 pounds*__* of Shea butter!*_!!!!!!
I have this gorgeous, gorgeous Shea butter from Mali. I think I have enough Shea butter for the rest of 2018.

 


This Shea butter is hard. If I push my fingers into it, it doesn't 'give' or leave an indentation. It is just that hard. It smells divine and has a faint, nutty odor.  The  color is almost lemon yellow. I love it! I have 3 (1 kg) buckets.


----------



## Chicoro

Chicoro said:


> Speaking of African Unicorns, one gifted me with about 7 pounds of Shea butter!!!!!!!
> I have this gorgeous, gorgeous Shea butter from Mali. *I think I have enough Shea butter for the rest of 2018.*










*Let me stop lying to myself.*


----------



## jennex

caribeandiva said:


> I, I mean my friend, just ordered both Shea Butters from cleopatraschoice!! Thanks for the code @ElevatedEnergy





ElevatedEnergy said:


> I have a "friend"  that ordered 10 pounds of the ivory Shea butter and a 4 ounce bottle of Argan oil. I tried to tell my "friend" that she didn't need anymore Shea butter but all she did wasme while her fingers slowly hit the submit payment button. She is currently in Shea jail  and cannot make any more purchases until at least half of her Shea stash is used up.


Apparently I should have gotten a "friend" to buy my shea butter.


----------



## Chicoro

Edible Shea Butter
 



*ORGANIC UNREFINED EDIBLE SHEA BUTTER 450G*

Our Edible Raw Shea Butter from Ghana is a Wonderful Natural Moisturiser for Your Skin, 450 grams
Bursting with Vitamins A, E and F and Oleic, Stearic and Linoleic Acids that Protect and Nourish the Skin
We Believe Edible Grades are Better Than Cosmetic Grades for Your Body and Skin, After All if You Can Eat It, It Must be the Best for the Outside Too!
Perfect on It’s Own or Mix it Up with our other Oils in Your Home Made Body Products
Our Shea Butter is Traditionally Hand Crafted by Local Ghanian Women and supports the Wechiau Community Hippo Sanctuary from Where it is Organically Harvested

Our organic unrefined Shea Butter, traditional hand crafted by local women’s co-operatives in Ghana.  

Our Organic Shea is called “Hippo Shea” as it comes from the Wechiau Community Hippo Sanctuary, a hippo conservation area in the Upper West Region of Ghana. This initiative to organically harvest Sheanuts is in collaboration with the Calgary Zoo (CZ), the Nature Conservation Research Centre (NCRC) and the Sanctuary Management Board (SMB) of the Wechiau Community Hippo Sanctuary (WCHS). The success of the initiative relies on education, eco-tourism and increased benefits reaching communities in the area, who in turn learn to better understand and respect biodiversity conservation and to protect the last remaining natural population of hippos on the Ghanaian stretch of the Black Volta River.

*Ingredients:*

100% Organic Shea Butter

https://www.realfoodsource.com/product/organic-unrefined-edible-shea-butter/


----------



## Keen

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I have a "friend"  that ordered 10 pounds of the ivory Shea butter and a 4 ounce bottle of Argan oil. I tried to tell my "friend" that she didn't need anymore Shea butter but all she did wasme while her fingers slowly hit the submit payment button. She is currently in Shea jail  and cannot make any more purchases until at least half of her Shea stash is used up.


Your "friend" is Shea crazy.


----------



## caribeandiva

jennex said:


> Apparently I should have gotten a "friend" to buy my shea butter.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> *Let me stop lying to myself.*


I was gonna say...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Wheat Germ Oil came yesterday, so I will be making a batch soon.  

And I still need to make a batch with L.icorice Root Oil.


----------



## caribeandiva

Keen said:


> Your "friend" is Shea crazy.


Yeah totally Shea crazy.  Thank goodness none of us in here can relate!


----------



## Aggie

Chicoro said:


> It's about to be ON!
> *Cleopatrachoice site Pre- LHCF*
> View attachment 423429
> 
> *Cleopatrachoice site Post- LHCF
> 
> View attachment 423431
> *
> Ya'll don't know how to buy just 1 item. You got to sweep through like locust and clean a place out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus, stronger measures need to be put in place to keep some of you back, to ensure there is merchandise available:


   

I am crackin' up over here on my lil island in the Bahamas

Thanks @Chicoro. I really needed that laugh. Oy!


----------



## Aggie

jennex said:


> Apparently I should have gotten a "friend" to buy my shea butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Whipped Up x2 4 oz Small Batches:

Batch #1 4oz
Unrefined SB
Wheat Germ Oil *stanks*
Amla Powder
*scented with Peach*

Batch #2 4oz
Unrefined SB
Lic.orice Root
Bhringraj Powder
*scented with Snickerdoodle*


----------



## jennex

caribeandiva said:


>


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> Whipped Up x2 4 oz Small Batches:
> 
> Batch #1 4oz
> Unrefined SB
> *Wheat Germ Oil *stanks**
> Amla Powder
> *scented with Peach*
> 
> Batch #2 4oz
> Unrefined SB
> Lic.orice Root
> Bhringraj Powder
> *scented with Snickerdoodle*



The way this is written, it's like* 'stanks'* is a part of its 'official' qualities and components. This made me chuckle.


----------



## Jade Feria

I washed my son's hair the other day, and it was the easiest wash day, ever since his hair started getting thick. Detangling was a BREEZE. His hair is so much more manageable now. I LOVE this Shea stuff! I'm down to the bottom of my Shea mix container, so I'll be whipping up a batch or 2 this weekend.


----------



## Chicoro

Jade Feria said:


> I washed my son's hair the other day, and it was the easiest wash day, ever since his hair started getting thick. *Detangling was a BREEZE.* His hair is so much more manageable now. I LOVE this Shea stuff! I'm down to the bottom of my Shea mix container, so I'll be whipping up a batch or 2 this weekend.



Good for you, and especially good for him!


----------



## NicWhite

I probably should stay out of here but........

I know nothing about using Shea Butter. Can you ladies answer a few questions for my “friend”? 

Do you have to keep Shea butter in the fridge?
How long does it stay before it goes bad?
Once it is mixed with other oil, vitamin E., and essential oils, does that need to go into the fridge?
Is it easy to remoisterize hair after using a Shea butter mix?

That’s all the questions she has for now.  I will be back if she has anymore.   TIA


----------



## Chicoro

NicWhite said:


> I probably should stay out of here but........
> 
> I know nothing about using Shea Butter. Can you ladies answer a few questions for my “friend”?
> 
> Do you have to keep Shea butter in the fridge? *No. I don't keep mine there.*
> How long does it stay before it goes bad? *Never-If it is high quality, grade A. * *Average to poor quality Shea butter can last from 12 to 24 months. That is because it may have been made with too much water. Thanks for the education @lalla ! Well made, high quality Shea butter can last indefinitely, in theory.*
> Once it is mixed with other oil, vitamin E., and essential oils, does that need to go into the fridge? *No,* *I don't keep mine there.*
> Is it easy to remoisterize hair after using a Shea butter mix? *Yes.* *I usually re-wet or remoisten my hair and then re-apply Shea butter and my hair feels moist, not dry and hard.*
> That’s all the questions she has for now.  I will be back if she has anymore.   TIA



Tell your 'friend' that she can come and ask any questions she wants. When someone teaches you..err...um..I mean your friend, they reinforce the information, knowledge and understanding for themselves. It's a win win situation.

Besides, we are heading for almost 2,000 posts. Who wants to crawl through that much information with the distinct possibility of still not being able to find the answer? See my responses to your friend.

Anyone else, please feel free to chime in!
*
NicWhite's friend's questions and my answers:*

Do you have to keep Shea butter in the fridge? *No. I don't keep mine there.*
How long does it stay before it goes bad? *Never-If it is high quality, grade A. Average to poor quality Shea butter can last from 12 to 24 months. That is because it may have been made with too much water.  Thanks for the education @lalla ! High quality Shea butter can last indefinitely, in theory.*
Once it is mixed with other oil, vitamin E., and essential oils, does that need to go into the fridge? *No,* *I don't keep mine there.*
Is it easy to remoisterize hair after using a Shea butter mix? *Yes.* *I usually re-wet or remoisten my hair and then re-apply Shea butter and my hair feels moist, not dry and hard.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NicWhite 
Agreed with Sensi @Chicoro 

Ni it is not necessary to keep it in the Fridge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chicoro said:


> *The way this is written, it's like 'stanks' is a part of its 'official' qualities and components. This made me chuckle*.


@Chicoro
Some properties are harder to cover up than others.  Another "Stanky" Oil IMO.

And WGO like Neem and some others unpleasantly scented oils have a mind of their own....

Like:  _"No, No, No...You will not hide me, you will not break down my "official qualities and components"_


----------



## Aggie

I just used up the remainder of the ayur-shea butter mixed with my deep conditioner and it felt wonderful going on my strands. It felt tangled before and now it feels a lot more moisturized and soft to the touch.

It's time to mix up some more. I'll get on that after running all my errands today.


----------



## caribeandiva

Aggie said:


> I just used up the remainder of the ayur-shea butter mixed with my deep conditioner and it felt wonderful going on my strands. It felt tangled before and now it feels a lot more moisturized and soft to the touch.
> 
> It's time to mix up some more. I'll get on that after running all my errands today.


What difference did you notice between using regular whipped Shea Butter vs the Ayurvedic Shea Butter?


----------



## caribeandiva

NicWhite said:


> I probably should stay out of here but........
> 
> I know nothing about using Shea Butter. Can you ladies answer a few questions for my “friend”?
> 
> Do you have to keep Shea butter in the fridge?
> How long does it stay before it goes bad?
> Once it is mixed with other oil, vitamin E., and essential oils, does that need to go into the fridge?
> Is it easy to remoisterize hair after using a Shea butter mix?
> 
> That’s all the questions she has for now.  I will be back if she has anymore.   TIA


I totally agree with @Chicoro and her answers. No need to keep it in the fridge, doesn’t expire and easy to remoisturize with.


----------



## Aggie

caribeandiva said:


> What difference did you notice between using regular whipped Shea Butter vs the Ayurvedic Shea Butter?


I use them differently. I use the ayur-shea in my deep conditioner and my whipped butter I use to seal my ends and butter up my body with. They both work out fine used this way.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> It's about to be ON!
> *Cleopatrachoice site Pre- LHCF*
> View attachment 423429
> 
> *Cleopatrachoice site Post- LHCF
> 
> View attachment 423431
> *
> *Ya'll don't know how to buy just 1 item*. You got to sweep through like locust and clean a place out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thus, stronger measures need to be put in place to keep some of you back, to ensure there is merchandise available:



I know right?! We always gotta come through and show out!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

So the Cleopatra website shipped the next day after the order was placed. Impressive. They also used UPS and the box is scheduled to arrive on Tuesday.


----------



## flyygirlll2

ElevatedEnergy said:


> So the Cleopatra website shipped the next day after the order was placed. Impressive. They also used UPS and the box is scheduled to arrive on Tuesday.
> 
> View attachment 423567



Mine too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *Mine too*


@flyygirlll2 
What you get?

I didn't get anything.


----------



## ms.blue

I stalk this thread everyday and lowkey using shea butter on my flatironed or blown out hair for weeks now.  So far I've been loving it.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> What you get?
> 
> I didn't get anything.


I got 1 pound of both the yellow and Ivory Shea Butter as well as 16 oz of Fractioned Coconut Oil.  You should try to see if the code still works


----------



## flyygirlll2

ms.blue said:


> I stalk this thread everyday and lowkey using shea butter on my flatironed or blown out hair for weeks now.  So far I've been loving it.


I used my SB mix on my blow out and it’s great.


----------



## Jade Feria

ms.blue said:


> I stalk this thread everyday and lowkey using shea butter on my flatironed or blown out hair for weeks now.  So far I've been loving it.


@ms.blue....


----------



## jennex

ElevatedEnergy said:


> So the Cleopatra website shipped the next day after the order was placed. Impressive. They also used UPS and the box is scheduled to arrive on Tuesday.
> 
> View attachment 423567


Mine is arriving on Wednesday and I feel the same way


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

My hair has been in a puff for days and days. I watched it shrinking and did not retwist it. I've just been dealing with fatigue lately, for some reason.

Anyway, this afternoon I got in the shower and let lukewarm water run over my hair. I then applied the best prepoo in the world--Shea Moisture High Porosity Moisture-Seal Masque (the third ingredient is Shea butter).



I am amazed! I have so few KNOTS! The Shea butter I applied days and days and days ago -- to install my twists -- has kept my hair nicely clumped with little tangling.

I am really amazed.

Amazed.

Amazed!!!


----------



## Aggie

ElevatedEnergy said:


> So the Cleopatra website shipped the next day after the order was placed. Impressive. They also used UPS and the box is scheduled to arrive on Tuesday.
> 
> View attachment 423567


OMG! My package shipped too @ElevatedEnergy. I am very impressed with this vendor already. I was already on there looking to see what else I might be interested in purchasing later. I'm looking at skin care products and SB for now. I'll be getting my Argan Oil from NDA.


----------



## caribeandiva

ElevatedEnergy said:


> So the Cleopatra website shipped the next day after the order was placed. Impressive. They also used UPS and the box is scheduled to arrive on Tuesday.
> 
> View attachment 423567


Same here. They don’t play with their shipping!


----------



## caribeandiva

ms.blue said:


> I stalk this thread everyday and lowkey using shea butter on my flatironed or blown out hair for weeks now.  So far I've been loving it.


Welcome!! No need to hide. We don’t bite (for the most part).


----------



## caribeandiva

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Got some winter shea mask recipes to share to keep those strands buttery soft and the scalp supple in this cold, dry season.
> 
> Shea mask Recipe #1
> Cream Shea Delight!
> 
> Starts with oat milk. If you have experience making nut milks, it is exactly the same. Soak the oats in water overnight, blend then strain. I find knee highs gets the job done the best for straining.
> 
> View attachment 421515
> 
> View attachment 421517
> 
> 
> If you dont want to use home made oat milk you could just use coconut milk and be done with it but it is not the same. Oat milk is thicker, richer, creamier and because of its mucilage has amazing slip. I found it to work pretty awesome on its own as a pre-poo mask.
> 
> View attachment 421519
> 
> However this is a shea recipe so go ahead and separate out around 4 ounces of oat milk add a few spoonfuls of your whipped shea butter and about 1/4 teaspoon of honey.
> View attachment 421523
> Mix well.
> 
> View attachment 421521
> 
> 
> Use on dry hair pre-wash. Slip and slide from the slippery oat milk and shea butter combined for about a hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (This is still my favorite GIF...I'mma put it in my signature!!! LOL)
> 
> 
> Tell your winter dry hair and scalp to be gone boo!
> 
> Shampoo & Condition as normal. This treatment is very concentrated so I would recommend to do it once or twice a month. Also any oat milk that is leftover can be frozen. I like to measure enough for each treatment, pour into molds and separate so I can just use as needed.
> 
> View attachment 421525
> 
> View attachment 421527


Thank you for sharing this recipe! I’m filing this away for future use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My He.man.i Oils came today:
x1 Nettle Oil
x1 Rosemary Oil

Will make a SB-Blend.  Maybe using both and mixing in a drop or two of Horsetail Oil.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Chicoro said:


> If it's any consolation to you, I think 30 days would be enough to tell if it's working for you.
> 
> Otherwise, I don't know what to tell you! I've been on LHCF since 2003 and I have *NEVER* posted so much or hosted any kind of thread or challenge. But Shea Butter don't care. All of of this went down in 2017 and that's when Shea butter entered my life and, "Turned me _*OUT*_!"
> 
> I'm trying to work through my own 10 Step Addiction to shea butter.
> Maybe together, we'll work it out!


For clarification, you just started using your shea butter mix in 2017?
@Chicoro


----------



## Chicoro

MileHighDiva said:


> For clarification, you just started using your shea butter mix in 2017?
> @Chicoro



Yes, that is correct.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Welcome!! No need to hide. *We don’t bite* (for the most part).



Speak for yourself!


----------



## Chicoro

YvetteWithJoy said:


> My hair has been in a puff for days and days. I watched it shrinking and did not retwist it. ...
> I am amazed! I have so few KNOTS! The Shea butter I applied days and days and days ago -- to install my twists -- has kept my hair nicely* clumped *with little tangling...
> Amazed!!!









The power, the fun and the joy of Shea butter is in the 'klumping'! 
Clumping is partly why  Shea butters is so effective in the retention of hair.


~_Klump, klump on.~_​


----------



## Chicoro

YvetteWithJoy said:


> My hair has been in a puff for days and days. I watched it shrinking and did not retwist it. *I've just been dealing with fatigue lately, for some reason.*
> 
> Anyway, this afternoon I got in the shower and let lukewarm water run over my hair. I then applied the best prepoo in the world--Shea Moisture High Porosity Moisture-Seal Masque (the third ingredient is Shea butter).
> 
> 
> 
> I am amazed! I have so few KNOTS! The Shea butter I applied days and days and days ago -- to install my twists -- has kept my hair nicely clumped with little tangling.
> 
> I am really amazed.
> 
> Amazed.
> 
> Amazed!!!



Baby, you just got over the flu. And, you not only had to care for yourself, you had to care for your little one, too. It takes time to recover. Some things can wait, like hair. Health cannot. It's okay to take it slow.


----------



## Chicoro

I go through about 500 grams of Shea butter per month. * That's about 1 pound per month! *

I'm basing my measurements on the fact that I make about 1 batch of whipped Shea butter per month and always use the glass jar in the picture, below.

​
The base of my batch in the jar is about 500 grams. That little white bucket contains 500 grams of Shea butter.

I'm a Shea butter 'slatherer' , who is also quite heavy-handed with product. I also like to re-do my braids daily, when I can. And each time I re-do my hair, I ply and pack on the Shea butter!
​My jar is empty and clean and ready to receive the February batch of Shea butter. I want to get some lemongrass essential oil. Then I'll be ready to create my new batch of Shea Satisfaction.
~*Shea Satisfaction*~

More Shea butter, brings out the beauty of my hair more, the more photos I take and post!


----------



## Chicoro

What? You haven't tried some 100% natural Shea butter yet? You better get you some because :


----------



## Chicoro

I hope that Cleopatra site delivers, and on time! Because ya'll are going to be like this with the UPS man if you home when he drops off your packages:​





If Cleo is late or messes up the orders...






Let us know how this vendor works out for everyone, please!

I think Cleopatra is going to deliver in every sense of the word!

~It's: Shea Butter Time~





​


----------



## Chicoro

Here's some information about Shea butter. I'm not sure I agree with the results, but it is nice to have various types of reference information. 

​


----------



## Chicoro

Wait! How *OLD* is this company, this "Cleopatra" website? Because... ahm...




​


----------



## Chicoro

There was some discussion about calendula upthread. Here's an interesting recipe that combines Shea butter and calendula for healing and drawing out toxins in the skin.

 

*INGREDIENTS:*

1 teaspoon honey 
1 teaspoon vitamin E oil
*2 tablespoons calendula Infused olive oil*
1 tablespoon arnica oil
1 tablespoon aloe vera 
1 teaspoon activated charcoal
1 tablespoon coconut oil
*2 tablespoons shea butter*
10 drops frankincense essential oil 
10 drops tea tree oil
https://draxe.com/homemade-drawing-salve/


----------



## Chicoro

Another source for Shea Butter:  http://africanfairtradesociety.com

African Fair Trade Society Box 118-2646 East Hastings Vancouver BC, V5K 1Z6 Canada




For orders over 60 dollars, shipping is free to the US .
They have wholesale prices.
They have 25, 50, 75 and 100  pound quantities for sale.

Other information on the site in FAQ section.
http://africanfairtradesociety.com/shea-butter-faq/

*How does Shea butter heal my skin?*_ S*hea Butter has a very high “healing fraction”, up to 12% of the butter’s make-up (more than any other type of seed oil). *These amazing healing properties have shown great success in treating various skin problems such as wrinkles, blemishes, skin allergies, eczema, and other skin conditions. Shea Butter can be used when treating minor cuts, scrapes, and soothing sunburns. Shea butter also has the ability to reduce inflammation, which makes shea butter the premiere product to speed the healing of skin that has undergone cosmetic surgery or tattooing._

*How does Shea butter protect my skin? Shea Butter has a naturally occurring latex that places an “active seal” on your skin.*_ The moisture of your skin is sealed in while the shea butter protects your skin from outside environmental factors, such as dirt and pollution. Your skin is nourished, moisturized and protected throughout the day. _Shea Butter also provides light protection from the sun, and works with your sunscreen, by moisturizing and protecting your skin from absorbing the sunscreen. We highly recommend you always take precautions when out in the sun for an extended time.


----------



## Chicoro

Did you know that Shea Butter works GREAT on heat straightened hair, too? ​​Just ask @ms.blue and @flyygirlll2 !



ms.blue said:


> I stalk this thread everyday *and lowkey using shea butter on my flatironed or blown out hair for weeks now*.  So far I've been loving it.






flyygirlll2 said:


> *I used my SB mix on my blow out* and it’s great.



Interesting. I would think it would be too greasy to use on heat straightened hair. But you both are the proof in the pudding and have the experience and positive results! I am looking forward to straightening my hair in the summer and maintaining my style with Shea Butter!


----------



## lalla

Chicoro said:


> I go through about 500 grams of Shea butter per month. * That's about 1 pound per month! *
> 
> I'm basing my measurements on the fact that I make about 1 batch of whipped Shea butter per month and always use the glass jar in the picture, below.
> 
> View attachment 423597​
> The base of my batch in the jar is about 500 grams. That little white bucket contains 500 grams of Shea butter.
> 
> I'm a Shea butter 'slatherer' , who is also quite heavy-handed with product. I also like to re-do my braids daily, when I can. And each time I re-do my hair, I ply and pack on the Shea butter!
> View attachment 423609​My jar is empty and clean and ready to receive the February batch of Shea butter. I want to get some lemongrass essential oil. Then I'll be ready to create my new batch of Shea Satisfaction.
> ~*Shea Satisfaction*~
> 
> More Shea butter, brings out the beauty of my hair more, the more photos I take and post!



That’a a lot !
I am starting to think that our Shea routine really resemble the chebe routine of Tchadian women. 

For those who would like to use calendula, I suggest buying calendula co2 extract. CO2 extraction is the latest technology in plant extraction and it works very well. A few drops is all you need to get all the benefits of the plant.


----------



## Chicoro

lalla said:


> That’a a lot !
> *I am starting to think that our Shea routine really resemble the chebe routine of Tchadian women. *
> 
> For those who would like to use calendula, I suggest buying calendula co2 extract. CO2 extraction is the latest technology in plant extraction and it works very well. A few drops is all you need to get all the benefits of the plant.



What do you mean? Can you explain and/or elaborate , please?


----------



## Chicoro

lalla said:


> *That’a a lot !*
> I am starting to think that our Shea routine really resemble the chebe routine of Tchadian women.
> 
> For those who would like to use calendula, I suggest buying calendula co2 extract. CO2 extraction is the latest technology in plant extraction and it works very well. A few drops is all you need to get all the benefits of the plant.



Girl, I'm committed and devoted.
I layer it like lather on my hair, and bathe in it on my body.
I've been telling ya'll Shea Butter got _*ME*_!
It just sucks you in...





I've got issues. Don't judge me...


I'm just going to ride with the butta'
who wit' me?





​


----------



## lalla

Chicoro said:


> Girl, I'm committed and devoted.



Try it on your skin. It’s really great at softening and moisturizing the skin. 

BTW you can buy CO2 extracts in France at Aromazone or Bilby (cheaper and more variety).


----------



## Chicoro

lalla said:


> Try it on your skin. It’s really great at softening and moisturizing the skin.
> 
> BTW you can buy CO2 extracts in France at Aromazone or Bilby (cheaper and more variety).



I DO use it on my skin! That is why I use soo much Shea butter each month. Thank you for the info about Co2 extracts in France. I will check out Bilby!

http://www.bilby-co.com/s/25854_133486_co2-supercritique-extrait-co2-calendula


----------



## Chicoro

Finally, a vendor even LHCF can't clean out!

The African Fair Trade Society also sells in bulk amounts of 1,000 to  60,000 pounds of Shea butter for your needs. Just give them a call.  ***Call for larger options (From 1,000 pounds to 60,000 pounds)
*
Have a Shea Sensational Week!


----------



## SunkissedLife

Chicoro said:


> What? You haven't tried some 100% natural Shea butter yet? You better get you some because :



Your posts and gifs give me life girl!!


----------



## flyygirlll2

Chicoro said:


> Did you know that Shea Butter works GREAT on heat straightened hair, too? ​​Just ask @ms.blue and @flyygirlll2 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. I would think it would be too greasy to use on heat straightened hair. But you both are the proof in the pudding and have the experience and positive results! I am looking forward to straightening my hair in the summer and maintaining my style with Shea Butter!



It’s not too greasy actually. If I touch my hair, I can only see a little bit of oil on my fingers but it’s not grease city. The weather here is cold so I’m not wearing my hair out. It’s in two strand twists. I added some Chebe powder to my SB mix that I’ve been using and so far so good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

flyygirlll2 said:


> *I added some Chebe powder to my SB mix that I’ve been using and so far so good.*


@flyygirlll2
This has been working very well for me too.

I also made a SB Blend with Matcha Green Tea Powder and that one has been very nice as well.


----------



## flyygirlll2

IDareT'sHair said:


> @flyygirlll2
> This has been working very well for me too.
> 
> I also made a SB Blend with Matcha Green Tea Powder and that one has been very nice as well.


I included Matcha Green Tea Butter in this blend. I need to get more of it since what I  bought was a sample size. I will be making another blend next week with Neem Powder once the other butters I ordered arrive.


----------



## SunkissedLife

OMG! OMG! OMG! stop.
just stop it.
I am having the best wash day. ever.

so recently I used my homegirls yellow shea butter (and on week old hair at that!) to twist my hair. taking your advice I did individuals (vs flat twists) and left them in for a few days. Then boom. best twist out ever. Left hair out and getting bigger (aka drier) for a few days.

Decided I wanted to kick off being disciplined with my hair routine by starting fresh with a detox bentonite clay mix on my dry hair, spritz damp. y'all. stop it. as soon as I spritz my hair (working in quarters) my hair came all the way back to life like I could've put a lil butter and worked that. then my strands had the nerve! to be slippin and sliding all over the place. let me testify! because I thought my hair was suddenly starting to shed the strands were just comin out with my fingers honey don't you now by the end I had lost less than half what I usually do detangling. that Shea-Slide is something serious the way shed hairs just slipped right out finger detangling with water.

anyway lol curls feel so soft, clean, and moisturized. air drying a little then going to use the whipped cocoa butter I use on my skin to twist.


----------



## NicWhite

SunkissedLife said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG! stop.
> just stop it.
> I am having the best wash day. ever.
> 
> so recently I used my homegirls yellow shea butter (and on week old hair at that!) to twist my hair. taking your advice I did individuals (vs flat twists) and left them in for a few days. Then boom. best twist out ever. Left hair out and getting bigger (aka drier) for a few days.
> 
> Decided I wanted to kick off being disciplined with my hair routine by starting fresh with a detox bentonite clay mix on my dry hair, spritz damp. y'all. stop it. as soon as I spritz my hair (working in quarters) my hair came all the way back to life like I could've put a lil butter and worked that. then my strands had the nerve! to be slippin and sliding all over the place. let me testify! because I thought my hair was suddenly starting to shed the strands were just comin out with my fingers honey don't you now by the end I had lost less than half what I usually do detangling. that Shea-Slide is something serious the way shed hairs just slipped right out finger detangling with water.
> 
> anyway lol curls feel so soft, clean, and moisturized. air drying a little then going to use the whipped cocoa butter I use on my skin to twist.



Chile... this testimony has me in my feelings  I can’t wait until my 7lb order of Shea Butter gets here.   This Shea Butter seems to have magical powers!!!  It’s transforming ladies from      to


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> I go through about 500 grams of Shea butter per month. * That's about 1 pound per month! *
> 
> I'm basing my measurements on the fact that I make about 1 batch of whipped Shea butter per month and always use the glass jar in the picture, below.
> 
> View attachment 423597​
> The base of my batch in the jar is about 500 grams. That little white bucket contains 500 grams of Shea butter.
> 
> I'm a Shea butter 'slatherer' , who is also quite heavy-handed with product. I also like to re-do my braids daily, when I can. And each time I re-do my hair, I ply and pack on the Shea butter!
> View attachment 423609​My jar is empty and clean and ready to receive the February batch of Shea butter. I want to get some lemongrass essential oil. Then I'll be ready to create my new batch of Shea Satisfaction.
> ~*Shea Satisfaction*~
> 
> More Shea butter, brings out the beauty of my hair more, the more photos I take and post!


Wow... that’s amazing!! Right now I go through a pound every 2 months. Since I’m also using my Shea Butter mix on my body now, I’ll probably go through it much faster now. Lord help me


----------



## caribeandiva

SunkissedLife said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG! stop.
> just stop it.
> I am having the best wash day. ever.
> 
> so recently I used my homegirls yellow shea butter (and on week old hair at that!) to twist my hair. taking your advice I did individuals (vs flat twists) and left them in for a few days. Then boom. best twist out ever. Left hair out and getting bigger (aka drier) for a few days.
> 
> Decided I wanted to kick off being disciplined with my hair routine by starting fresh with a detox bentonite clay mix on my dry hair, spritz damp. y'all. stop it. as soon as I spritz my hair (working in quarters) my hair came all the way back to life like I could've put a lil butter and worked that. then my strands had the nerve! to be slippin and sliding all over the place. let me testify! because I thought my hair was suddenly starting to shed the strands were just comin out with my fingers honey don't you now by the end I had lost less than half what I usually do detangling. that Shea-Slide is something serious the way shed hairs just slipped right out finger detangling with water.
> 
> anyway lol curls feel so soft, clean, and moisturized. air drying a little then going to use the whipped cocoa butter I use on my skin to twist.


So you only detangled with water? You never even got to use the clay?


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

SunkissedLife said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG! stop.
> just stop it.
> I am having the best wash day. ever.
> 
> so recently I used my homegirls yellow shea butter (and on week old hair at that!) to twist my hair. taking your advice I did individuals (vs flat twists) and left them in for a few days. Then boom. best twist out ever. Left hair out and getting bigger (aka drier) for a few days.
> 
> Decided I wanted to kick off being disciplined with my hair routine by starting fresh with a detox bentonite clay mix on my dry hair, spritz damp. y'all. stop it. as soon as I spritz my hair (working in quarters) my hair came all the way back to life like I could've put a lil butter and worked that. then my strands had the nerve! to be slippin and sliding all over the place. let me testify! because I thought my hair was suddenly starting to shed the strands were just comin out with my fingers honey don't you now by the end I had lost less than half what I usually do detangling. that Shea-Slide is something serious the way shed hairs just slipped right out finger detangling with water.
> 
> anyway lol curls feel so soft, clean, and moisturized. air drying a little then going to use the whipped cocoa butter I use on my skin to twist.




*watches da Passa as he walks to the pulpit and takes a sip of water from his cup and wipes his forehead with his hankie*
*watching da first lady fan herself with the Popsicle church fan..*

AND LET THE CHURCH SAY AHHHHMEN!!!

Thank you sista Sunkissed for that amazing testimony....

Does anyone else have a testimony to share about Shea?

*looks out among the congregation as folk start a single file line on their way down to the pulpit doing the Shea Slide..*

The Choir starts to sing and the camera hones in on the lil girl in the choir with the thick pigtails with pink bows on her Shea moisturized face and hair singing her heart out...with her patent leather white shoes bless her heart ...


----------



## caribeandiva

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Does anyone else have a testimony to share about Shea?


I do! As some of y’all know I’ve been using my Shea mix on my body for a few days now ever since I ran out of lotion. I have oily skin on my face but dry skin errwhere else. So I’ve been applying the Shea mix daily and my skin looks gorgeous! It’s glowing, moisturized and the tone looks even. Ash B gone! Today i was sitting in church admiring my legs when I should’ve been listening to the sermon. Shea Butter for life y'all!!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Wait! How *OLD* is this company, this "Cleopatra" website? Because... ahm...
> 
> View attachment 423603
> 
> 
> ​


 Looks like we’re REALLY late to the party!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Looks like we’re REALLY late to the party!



_"Cleopatra was a queen of Egypt *but she was not Egyptian*. She was the last of the Macedonian Greek dynasty that ruled Egypt from the time of Alexander the Great's death in 323 BCE to about 30 BCE."_

Interesting...


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> _"Cleopatra was a queen of Egypt *but she was not Egyptian*. She was the last of the Macedonian Greek dynasty that ruled Egypt from the time of Alexander the Great's death in 323 BCE to about 30 BCE."_
> 
> Interesting...


The real question is: Is her tub of Shea Butter still useable? 

I know I’m not the only one wondering that...


----------



## NCHairDiva

I wish the skipped to


Chicoro said:


> Edible Shea Butter
> View attachment 423459
> 
> 
> 
> *ORGANIC UNREFINED EDIBLE SHEA BUTTER 450G*
> 
> Our Edible Raw Shea Butter from Ghana is a Wonderful Natural Moisturiser for Your Skin, 450 grams
> Bursting with Vitamins A, E and F and Oleic, Stearic and Linoleic Acids that Protect and Nourish the Skin
> We Believe Edible Grades are Better Than Cosmetic Grades for Your Body and Skin, After All if You Can Eat It, It Must be the Best for the Outside Too!
> Perfect on It’s Own or Mix it Up with our other Oils in Your Home Made Body Products
> Our Shea Butter is Traditionally Hand Crafted by Local Ghanian Women and supports the Wechiau Community Hippo Sanctuary from Where it is Organically Harvested
> 
> Our organic unrefined Shea Butter, traditional hand crafted by local women’s co-operatives in Ghana.
> 
> Our Organic Shea is called “Hippo Shea” as it comes from the Wechiau Community Hippo Sanctuary, a hippo conservation area in the Upper West Region of Ghana. This initiative to organically harvest Sheanuts is in collaboration with the Calgary Zoo (CZ), the Nature Conservation Research Centre (NCRC) and the Sanctuary Management Board (SMB) of the Wechiau Community Hippo Sanctuary (WCHS). The success of the initiative relies on education, eco-tourism and increased benefits reaching communities in the area, who in turn learn to better understand and respect biodiversity conservation and to protect the last remaining natural population of hippos on the Ghanaian stretch of the Black Volta River.
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 
> 100% Organic Shea Butter
> 
> https://www.realfoodsource.com/product/organic-unrefined-edible-shea-butter/



I WISH THEY SKIPPED TO THE USA


----------



## caribeandiva

My oil fragrances were just delivered!! On a Sunday too!!! 

They smell so good!! I already knew I’d love Pina colada and I do!! Those types of scents were exactly what I had in mind when I thought of good smelling butters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@caribeandiva 
Gurl....That Summa' Collection looks  How do they smell?

You 'bout to start mixin'?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ThatJerseyGirl
The Head Usher announces: _"Mutha' Blessed will be selling her SB-Blends in the Cafeteria immediately after Service for the Pasta's Anniversary & Building Fund."
_
Instead of Fish, Chicken, Chittlin' Dinners this year the Anniversary & Building Fund Committee will be selling Shea Butter.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> My oil fragrances were just delivered!! On a Sunday too!!! View attachment 423661
> 
> They smell so good!! I already knew I’d love Pina colada and I do!! Those types of scents were exactly what I had in mind when I thought of good smelling butters.
> 
> View attachment 423657
> View attachment 423659



Gorgeous!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> The real question is: *Is her tub of Shea Butter still useable?*
> 
> I know I’m not the only one wondering that...



How are you going to ask that question when you* KNOW* Shea butter has no expiration date [when it's Grade A]. So the real real question is, "Was the Shea Butter in her tomb Grade A?"


----------



## Chicoro

NicWhite said:


> Chile... this testimony has me in my feelings  I can’t wait until my *7lb order of Shea Butter* gets here.   This Shea Butter seems to have magical powers!!!  It’s transforming ladies from      to



Ya'll are serious!


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @caribeandiva
> Gurl....That Summa' Collection looks  How do they smell?
> 
> You 'bout to start mixin'?



Isn't it beautiful!


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl
> The Head Usher announces: _"Mutha' Blessed will be selling her SB-Blends in the Cafeteria immediately after Service for the Pasta's Anniversary & Building Fund."
> _
> Instead of Fish, Chicken, Chittlin' Dinners this year Anniversary & Building Fund Committee will be selling Shea Butter.



Cute!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl
> The Head Usher announces: _"Mutha' Blessed will be selling her SB-Blends in the Cafeteria immediately after Service for the Pasta's Anniversary & Building Fund."
> _
> Instead of Fish, Chicken, Chittlin' Dinners this year Anniversary & Building Fund Committee will be selling Shea Butter.



ROFL!!! Not the "Building Fund" lololol.....you Keep me in stitches lololol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> *ROFL!!! Not the "Building Fund" lololol.....you Keep me in stitches lololol*


@ThatJerseyGirl
You know there is always a Building Fund that last yearrrrs and a Pasta's Anniversary. 

Does anything ever get built?


----------



## caribeandiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @caribeandiva
> Gurl....That Summa' Collection looks  How do they smell?
> 
> *You 'bout to start mixin'?*


I was gonna wait till I use up this batch I made cuz it smells faintly like rose oil. Very faint. But now I’m like...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@caribeandiva
How do they smell?  

I probably wouldn't care for (Ocean and the Plumeria one)?


----------



## mzteaze

So, my hair hasn't felt hard with the Shea butter except after a fresh wash.  Not sure but I will try layering this week.


----------



## Aggie

Chicoro said:


> Finally, a vendor even LHCF can't clean out!
> 
> The African Fair Trade Society also sells in bulk amounts of 1,000 to  60,000 pounds of Shea butter for your needs. Just give them a call. ***Call for larger options (From 1,000 pounds to 60,000 pounds)*
> 
> Have a Shea Sensational Week!



Woowwwwwwwwwww!  . That's a lotta butta!


----------



## Aggie

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> *watches da Passa as he walks to the pulpit and takes a sip of water from his cup and wipes his forehead with his hankie*
> *watching da first lady fan herself with the Popsicle church fan..*
> 
> AND LET THE CHURCH SAY AHHHHMEN!!!
> 
> Thank you sista Sunkissed for that amazing testimony....
> 
> Does anyone else have a testimony to share about Shea?
> 
> *looks out among the congregation as folk start a single file line on their way down to the pulpit doing the Shea Slide..*
> 
> The Choir starts to sing and the camera hones in on the lil girl in the choir with the thick pigtails with pink bows on her Shea moisturized face and hair singing her heart out...with her patent leather white shoes bless her heart ...


Hahaha,  Girl you have me balled up in a corner laughin so hard. Oy!


----------



## Aggie

caribeandiva said:


> I do! As some of y’all know I’ve been using my Shea mix on my body for a few days now ever since I ran out of lotion. I have oily skin on my face but dry skin errwhere else. So I’ve been applying the Shea mix daily and my skin looks gorgeous! It’s glowing, moisturized and the tone looks even. Ash B gone!* Today i was sitting in church admiring my legs when I should’ve been listening to the sermon. Shea Butter for life y'all!*!




I've been thinkin' the same thing


----------



## Aggie

caribeandiva said:


> The real question is: Is her tub of Shea Butter still useable?
> 
> *I know I’m not the only one wondering that..*.



Hmmm,


----------



## caribeandiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @caribeandiva
> How do they smell?
> 
> I probably wouldn't care for (Ocean and the Plumeria one)?


Ocean breeze smells like good smelling soap and laundry detergent to me. Like Clean Cotton from Yankee candle. Plumeria smells like Sweet pea lotion from Bath and Body works. It’s the only flowery one in this set. The others are fruit scents and they smell just like the fruit they’re extracted from: Peach, strawberry, Coconut and Pina colada.


----------



## caribeandiva

Aggie said:


> I've been thinkin' the same thing


Hey beautiful skin is hard not to stare at.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> How are you going to ask that question when you* KNOW* Shea butter has no expiration date [when it's Grade A]. So the real real question is, "Was the Shea Butter in her tomb Grade A?"


Considering she was a queen and all, I expect it to be Grade A++!


----------



## Aggie

caribeandiva said:


> Hey beautiful skin is hard not to stare at.


It sure is.


----------



## LivingInPeace

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> *watches da Passa as he walks to the pulpit and takes a sip of water from his cup and wipes his forehead with his hankie*
> *watching da first lady fan herself with the Popsicle church fan..*
> 
> AND LET THE CHURCH SAY AHHHHMEN!!!
> 
> Thank you sista Sunkissed for that amazing testimony....
> 
> Does anyone else have a testimony to share about Shea?
> 
> *looks out among the congregation as folk start a single file line on their way down to the pulpit doing the Shea Slide..*
> 
> The Choir starts to sing and the camera hones in on the lil girl in the choir with the thick pigtails with pink bows on her Shea moisturized face and hair singing her heart out...with her patent leather white shoes bless her heart ...


----------



## NicWhite

Chicoro said:


> Ya'll are serious!



I have 2 daughters and a mother who will using this.  Yeah, and they got me with the promises of free shipping if I bought a certain amount.   

I’ma  need the ladies attending @ThatJerseyGirl church to start praying for me.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

NicWhite said:


> I have 2 daughters and a mother who will using this.  Yeah, and they got me with the promises of free shipping if I bought a certain amount.
> 
> I’ma  need the ladies attending @ThatJerseyGirl church to start praying for me.



We gotchu!  

Now lemme call Sista Betty, Barbara, Ruthie,  Ms. Erma, Louise n dem and get this prayer line goin for you....lololol...

Can I get a Witness??!?!?  *SHOUTS*


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

caribeandiva said:


> I was gonna wait till I use up this batch I made cuz it smells faintly like rose oil. Very faint. But now I’m like...
> View attachment 423663



Hey Ms. Diva!  Where did you purchase those scented oils?


----------



## caribeandiva

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Hey Ms. Diva!  Where did you purchase those scented oils?


Amazon


----------



## MileHighDiva

Okay, Ladies!

I just bought 1lb each of the Cleopatra's Choice Gold and Ivory Shea Butter, using code 24ONLY.

I finally made it through the whole thread.

This thread reminds me of "old skool" LHCF,   Everyone having a good time and learning at the same time.

Thank you all for droppin' knowledge nuggets and research bombs throughout the thread!

I always say "Prevention is the key to Retention."  I'm claiming increased retention in 2018 for all of my e-sistahs.


----------



## mzteaze

Tried using henna serum under my Shea butter.  Hopefully this works.


----------



## MileHighDiva

mzteaze said:


> Tried using henna serum under my Shea butter.  Hopefully this works.


What is henna serum?


----------



## mzteaze

MileHighDiva said:


> What is henna serum?



It's a product made by Habibi Body.  I like it as it is very light and non greasy.  You really do not need a lot at all.

http://www.habibibody.com/Henna-Hair-Serum_p_106.html


----------



## Sally.

Tonight I had one of the best wash days in MONTHS! Actually, almost a year. For the past year, my hair has been breaking off and dry as the dickens. The texture changed so drastically and it felt so lifeless and limp that I got most of it chopped off at the beginning of January. I think I needed the cut because my ends were split so far up the shaft, but I've washed my hair at least 3x since then and didn't notice much of a change in terms of my hair health.

But TONIGHT! I began with @Chicoro's prepoo using AVJ and EVOO only. I remember the first time I did it, I *think* I used coconut oil (because I'm sure I would've followed the instructions to the tee) and those results were AMAZING, but I've never been able to get my hair to be as soft and moisturized since the first time. The coconut oil every time after the first time always left my hair coated and feeling yucky. So tonight, I only used EVOO. I then washed with my Jakaela Marshamallow Root Shampoo Bar (that finally I received after a month, grrr). For the first time in ages, my hair didn't feel stripped, tangled, and hard and I realize regular sulfate-laden shampoo is not my friend! And then I did a cassia gloss (cassia, amla, bhringraj powder, aloe vera powder, distilled water, tj tea tree conditioner). I sat under the dryer for an hour with it on. It didn't stop my breakage at all, but my curls were popping! I followed up with an ACV rinse when I washed out the cassia gloss (the acv made my hair so soft! eureka!!) and then I deep conditioned using a few store brought conditioners I needed to use up.

At this point, my hair felt soooooo good, it was dripping with moisture and my curls looked the best I've ever seen them in a while. I twisted my hair using APB Ayurveda Hair Creme, Bhringraj oil, and sealed with my Jakaela whipped shea butter. All night, I've been like "WTF! How is it that EVERYTHING I'm using tonight is finally working so perfectly?" I've used some or all of these products before and didn't get the same results. I really think it's either Chicoro's preoo using EVOO instead of coconut oil OR it's that Jakaela Shampoo Bar. But tonight was a good night.

Now, I just need to figure out how to stop my freaking breakage and all will be well. I've tried multiple protein treatments and _nothing_ seems to work. It's so crazy to me that I can't stop this breakage with protein like I used to do before. I have my upcoming Komaza Hair Analysis so I hope that might be able to tell me something.

ETA: And ok, I know this post didn't sing the praises of *shea butter* per se, but I have been using shea butter for the past month to moisturize, so maybe it had an impact on the health of my hair???


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Considering she was a queen and all, I expect it to be Grade A++!



I don't know. You know, money can't buy class. Shea butter is like stocks,  it takes knowledge, not just money, to know what to buy!


----------



## Chicoro

NicWhite said:


> I have 2 daughters and a mother who will using this.  Yeah, and they got me with the promises of free shipping if I bought a certain amount.
> 
> I’ma  need the ladies attending @ThatJerseyGirl church to start praying for me.



How generous and kind of you to think of others. You'll be okay. When you serve others, you get that support back 10 fold. It may not be from the people you serve, but it will come back to you.


----------



## Chicoro

Sally. said:


> *Tonight I had one of the best wash days in MONTHS! Actually, almost a year. *For the past year, my hair has been breaking off and dry as the dickens. The texture changed so drastically and it felt so lifeless and limp that I got most of it chopped off at the beginning of January. I think I needed the cut because my ends were split so far up the shaft, but I've washed my hair at least 3x since then and didn't notice much of a change in terms of my hair health.
> 
> But TONIGHT! I began with @Chicoro's prepoo using AVJ and EVOO only. I remember the first time I did it, I *think* I used coconut oil (because I'm sure I would've followed the instructions to the tee) and those results were AMAZING, but I've never been able to get my hair to be as soft and moisturized since the first time. The coconut oil every time after the first time always left my hair coated and feeling yucky. So tonight, I only used EVOO. I then washed with my Jakaela Marshamallow Root Shampoo Bar (that finally I received after a month, grrr). For the first time in ages, my hair didn't feel stripped, tangled, and hard and I realize regular sulfate-laden shampoo is not my friend! And then I did a cassia gloss (cassia, amla, bhringraj powder, aloe vera powder, distilled water, tj tea tree conditioner). I sat under the dryer for an hour with it on. It didn't stop my breakage at all, but my curls were popping! I followed up with an ACV rinse when I washed out the cassia gloss (the acv made my hair so soft! eureka!!) and then I deep conditioned using a few store brought conditioners I needed to use up.
> 
> At this point, my hair felt soooooo good, it was dripping with moisture and my curls looked the best I've ever seen them in a while. I twisted my hair using APB Ayurveda Hair Creme, Bhringraj oil, and sealed with my Jakaela whipped shea butter. All night, I've been like "WTF! How is it that EVERYTHING I'm using tonight is finally working so perfectly?" I've used some or all of these products before and didn't get the same results. I really think it's either Chicoro's preoo using EVOO instead of coconut oil OR it's that Jakaela Shampoo Bar. But tonight was a good night.
> 
> Now, I just need to figure out how to stop my freaking breakage and all will be well. I've tried multiple protein treatments and _nothing_ seems to work. It's so crazy to me that I can't stop this breakage with protein like I used to do before. I have my upcoming Komaza Hair Analysis so I hope that might be able to tell me something.
> 
> ETA: And ok, I know this post didn't sing the praises of *shea butter* per se, but I have been using shea butter for the past month to moisturize, so maybe it had an impact on the health of my hair???



Congratulations on having one the best wash days ever! I think Shea butter may have had a little to do with it. Just as you are solving the situation and getting softer hair, you will solve the breaking situation as well. It takes time, knowledge, patience and belief. It truly is a process. And once you get there, you've got that in your memory bank for life!


----------



## Chicoro

For the FLU and You, too! 

Shea Butter Based Homemade Vapor Rub
​Recipe:
*Homemade Vapor Rub (Ingredients)- I suggest you use it at night after showering. Place on chest and on soles of feet with socks. Then go to bed! Only put on a little on your chest, above your breasts in the décolletage area.*

*7 tablespoons of Shea Butter*
20 drops eucalyptus essential oil
5 drops peppermint essential oil
5 drops lavender essential oil
5 drops rosemary essential oil
5 drops tea tree essential oil
​
I stole this recipe from Live Simply and modified it. It is difficult to get beeswax and cocoa butter. So, I changed it and put it here. The video and original recipe are below.


Original recipe:

https://livesimply.me/2015/01/09/make-homemade-vapor-rub-video-tutorial/


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sally. said:


> Tonight I had one of the best wash days in MONTHS! Actually, almost a year. For the past year, my hair has been breaking off and dry as the dickens. The texture changed so drastically and it felt so lifeless and limp that I got most of it chopped off at the beginning of January. I think I needed the cut because my ends were split so far up the shaft, but I've washed my hair at least 3x since then and didn't notice much of a change in terms of my hair health.
> 
> But TONIGHT! I began with @Chicoro's prepoo using AVJ and EVOO only. I remember the first time I did it, I *think* I used coconut oil (because I'm sure I would've followed the instructions to the tee) and those results were AMAZING, but I've never been able to get my hair to be as soft and moisturized since the first time. The coconut oil every time after the first time always left my hair coated and feeling yucky. So tonight, I only used EVOO. I then washed with my Jakaela Marshamallow Root Shampoo Bar (that finally I received after a month, grrr). For the first time in ages, my hair didn't feel stripped, tangled, and hard and I realize regular sulfate-laden shampoo is not my friend! And then I did a cassia gloss (cassia, amla, bhringraj powder, aloe vera powder, distilled water, tj tea tree conditioner). I sat under the dryer for an hour with it on. It didn't stop my breakage at all, but my curls were popping! I followed up with an ACV rinse when I washed out the cassia gloss (the acv made my hair so soft! eureka!!) and then I deep conditioned using a few store brought conditioners I needed to use up.
> 
> At this point, my hair felt soooooo good, it was dripping with moisture and my curls looked the best I've ever seen them in a while. I twisted my hair using APB Ayurveda Hair Creme, Bhringraj oil, and sealed with my Jakaela whipped shea butter. All night, I've been like "WTF! How is it that EVERYTHING I'm using tonight is finally working so perfectly?" I've used some or all of these products before and didn't get the same results. I really think it's either Chicoro's preoo using EVOO instead of coconut oil OR it's that Jakaela Shampoo Bar. But tonight was a good night.
> 
> Now, I just need to figure out how to stop my freaking breakage and all will be well. I've tried multiple protein treatments and _nothing_ seems to work. It's so crazy to me that I can't stop this breakage with protein like I used to do before. I have my upcoming Komaza Hair Analysis so I hope that might be able to tell me something.
> 
> ETA: And ok, I know this post didn't sing the praises of *shea butter* per se, but I have been using shea butter for the past month to moisturize, so maybe it had an impact on the health of my hair???



Yay!!!

So glad to hear this. I've been watching the CurlyProverbz thread for an update from you about how everything is faring. Yay, yay, yay!


----------



## Kimbosheart

Apparantly, I have some catching up to do


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Deep conditioning with:
Whipped Shea butter
Manuka honey
Oat milk
2 bananas
Coconut Cream Concentrate
Fenugreek infused avocado oil

My hair is drinking this stuff up. This will be my go to treatment for when I rinse out Ayurvedic powders or just need some intense moisture.


----------



## caribeandiva

Kimbosheart said:


> Apparantly, I have some catching up to do


Welcome to the dark side


----------



## Chicoro

I thought my hair was breaking or coming out more than usual. When I touched a braid, a strand would come out. At first I thought I was having some hair issues.

But then I realized that Shea butter is so effective I don't even have to UNDO my braids for shed hair to slip out.​






The hairs are slipping and sliding on their own.







Effortlessly dropping...






From out of nowhere!







Night, night!​


----------



## IDareT'sHair

caribeandiva said:


> *Ocean breeze smells like good smelling soap and laundry detergent to me. Like Clean Cotton from Yankee candle. Plumeria smells like Sweet pea lotion from Bath and Body works. It’s the only flowery one in this set.*


@caribeandiva
This is why I wouldn't care for these and why I didn't get that set.

I wish you could "Create Your Own" Scent Box.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> I thought my hair was breaking or coming out more than usual. When I touched a braid, a strand would come out. At first I thought I was having some hair issues.
> 
> But then I realized that Shea butter is so effective I don't even have to UNDO my braids for shed hair to slip out.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hairs are slipping and sliding on their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Effortlessly dropping...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From out of nowhere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night, night!​


That’s amazing!


----------



## caribeandiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @caribeandiva
> I wish you could "Create Your Own" Scent Box.


I know right?! That would’ve been awesome!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@caribeandiva 

@ElevatedEnergy said Bulk-A's Buttercream is identical to HV's Frosting, so I'll probably make another small purchase from there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@caribeandiva 
P&J's Trading's "Snickerdoodle" smells amazing (like VF) as well. 

Glad I got x2.

I wanna do another P&J Cart with:
Cupcake
Birthday Cake 
Marshmallow 
Cotton Candy

those kinds of scents.


----------



## caribeandiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @caribeandiva
> P&J's Trading's "Snickerdoodle" smells amazing (like VF) as well.
> 
> Glad I got x2.
> 
> I wanna do another P&J Cart with:
> Cupcake
> Birthday Cake
> Marshmallow
> Cotton Candy
> 
> those kinds of scents.


I’ll definitely keep those in mind for my future purchases. Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

caribeandiva said:


> *I’ll definitely keep those in mind for my future purchases. Thanks for the recommendations.*


@caribeandiva
I may get some of the "fruity" ones for Summer - for Body Butters!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Well alright then


----------



## beauti

*So I finally made another ayurvedic oil infusion which I added to my shea butter mix. After whipping it all up it produced just over a pound of shea butter mix. This will last me until May, I think 

Eta, the shea butter I used is yellow from Ivory Coast, very soft and crumbly, whipped up very smooth.*


----------



## caribeandiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @caribeandiva
> I may get some of the "fruity" ones for Summer - for Body Butters!


You won’t be disappointed! They smell so good! I’m looking into getting the floral set from them too. I’m more into fruity and floral scents vs baking scents to be honest. When I go shopping those are the ones I’m drawn to.


----------



## caribeandiva

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Well alright then


Watching this video was a  now I feel thirsty as hell . I need a Shea boo!!


----------



## Saga

caribeandiva said:


> Watching this video was a  now I feel thirsty as hell . I need a Shea boo!!



You mean a shea BAE


----------



## Chicoro

beauti said:


> *So I finally made another ayurvedic oil infusion which I added to my shea butter mix. After whipping it all up it produced just over a pound of shea butter mix. This will last me until **May,** I think
> 
> Eta, the shea butter I used is yellow from Ivory Coast, very soft and crumbly, whipped up very smooth.*




You'll be thirstily waiting for that next shipment of Shea by... March. If anybody walks near your house, you'll run them down, hoping it's UPS or mail related, bringing  you  your 7 pound Shea order. Girl, now  you know the mail ain't delivered at 2:30 am in the morning!
Then you realize...it's just your mind playing tricks on you, instigated by Shea butter.
Shea butter got you, @beauti . Who's next?






​


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Watching this video was a  now I feel thirsty as hell . I need a *Shea boo*!!





DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> You mean a *shea BAE*



(2) Official LHCF Dictionary Entries for February 6th, 2018: 

*Shea boo *
/ʃiː,ˈʃiːə/ /buː/
_noun_
noun: *Shea boo*; plural noun: *Shea boos*

a sexy, Shea buttered-slathered chested, man that one dreams of having as a life partner.  
"I need a _Shea boo_"
synonyms: man, boyfriend, something good and greasy; More


a figment of the female, Shea -saturated mind and imagination instigated by Instagram photos posted strategically and timely and *on purpose*, by @ElevatedEnergy
Origin
Un-addicted to Shea  to  Addicted to Shea
    boo----------------> Shea------------------>Shea boo

Origin: @caribeandiva 
*
*
*Shea bae*
/ʃiː,ˈʃiːə/  /beɪ/
_noun_
noun: *Shea bae*; plural noun: *Shea baes*

the *manifestation* of a sexy, Shea buttered-slathered chested, man that one dreams of having as a life partner.  
"I got me a _Shea bae_"
synonyms: husband, committed boyfriend, fiance, someone real people can see and meet.
a Shea butter using real man in the actual life of a female with a Shea saturated mind.
Origin
Un-addicted to Shea  to Addicted to Shea
   Shea _boo_----------------> Shea _baie_------------------>Shea bae

Origin: @DanceOnTheSkylines


----------



## Alma Petra

Sheamania: the condition whereby everybody is going totally nuts over shea butter 

This is what's happening in this thread


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ElevatedEnergy
Now you know you wrong for that but.............

........

That skin looks like a Chocolate Candy Bar!


----------



## caribeandiva

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> You mean a shea BAE


Yessss!!! I thought about that as I was writing Shea boo. I was like didn’t someone already coined the term Shea bae?


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> Now you know you wrong for that but.............
> 
> ........
> 
> *That skin looks like a Chocolate Candy Bar!*




Melt 'em down, stir 'em and eat 'em up!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Yessss!!! I thought about that as I was writing Shea boo. I was like *didn’t someone already coined* the term Shea bae?



Uh oh! Do I need to update my LHCF dictionary entries?





*Edit:* @caribeandiva ,I did a search on the thread and I don't believe that the term had been coined. We good!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> Now you know you wrong for that but.............
> 
> ........
> 
> That skin looks like a Chocolate Candy Bar!



./'./' I'll take you there./'./' the staple singers playin in the background...

Chiiiiile.......I can tell they know how to make a sista go to sleep rockin in the fetal position....suckin on a thumb with that one tear runnin down her face tawkin bout some "how did i get here"....shakin n carryin on...

Lawd ha merci, lemme carry my old as* on somewhere and sit down.  On a block of cold shea.  In a corner. 

*looks over at hubby while he sleep to see if his abs can do somethin like dat besides growl and makes noise*

Oh well....

* gives up the ghost and fans self with the ole faithful popsicle church fan*....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chicoro said:


> *Melt 'em down, stir 'em and eat 'em up!*


@Chicoro
  ..... I'm Ready!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> .*/'./' I'll take you there./'./' the staple singers playin in the background..*
> 
> *Lawd ha merci, lemme carry my old as* on somewhere and sit down.  On a block of cold shea.  In a corner. *


@ThatJerseyGirl

Them Boyz right there took me all the way there and back again!

I said the same thing at bolded.  But a Girl can dream. 

Like Martin Luther Kang said:  "I Have a Dream.

So, they movin' it all like dat on the Ivory Coast uh?


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl
> 
> Them Boyz right there took me all the way there and back again!
> 
> I said the same thing at bolded.  But a Girl can dream.
> 
> Like Martin Luther Kang said:  "I Have a Dream.
> 
> So, they movin' it all like dat on the Ivory Coast uh?




LMAOOOO!!!! @movin it all like dat on the Ivory Coast...

I hollered!!!  I did a true Wilson Pickett scream lolololol.....u stoopit lolololol

Yeah they movin it all like dat on the 'Coast...cuz they sho not movin it all like dat in the States.....and you know what they say about men who can dance and move "it" all like dat lololol....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> *Yeah they movin it all like dat on the 'Coast...cuz they sho not movin it all like dat in the States.....and you know what they say about men who can dance and move "it" all like dat lololol....*


@ThatJerseyGirl
Girl I felt that thang. Boff of 'Em!  Err Inch.

A ll the way skrait from da' Muthaland.

And you right about "The States" They been too colonized. 

They need to get back to them Roots right there and start praying to Kunte Kente or somebody to restore that real "make you wanna scram & holla' rhythm.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Boy! Leave a thread for one day and miss major developments!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Uh oh! Do I need to update my LHCF dictionary entries?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit:* @caribeandiva ,I did a search on the thread and I don't believe that the term had been coined. We good!


Whew!


Shea bae rhymes with chebe. Coincidence? I think not!!


----------



## caribeandiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> ...
> So, they movin' it all like dat on the Ivory Coast uh?


Gurllll... I need to move apparently!


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Well alright then



I didn't realize this was a video! I thought it was just a photo. Now, I see the *evil *that is @ElevatedEnergy

How dare she mix Shea butter and taut, smooth, silky skin over bulging muscles? But can't NOTHING distract me from the Shea!!!!!!!!!* N.O.T.H.I.N.G!*

*Did ya'll see the Shea butter in the video*?!!!!! Now, *THAT* was a sight to see! It was hard for me to get a  good look because those brown men-sez  kept swinging the jar  around and blocking my view, during the video.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Gurllll... I need to move apparently!
> View attachment 423791



If you want that *Shea boo* to manifest into a tangible, real *Shea bae*....then I say, "You got the right idea!"






I'd gladly set up camp in the US or wherever,  if I something like Denzel lived around these, parts...*and* he used Shea butter.


----------



## beauti

Chicoro said:


> You'll be thirstily waiting for that next shipment of Shea by... March. If anybody walks near your house, you'll run them down, hoping it's UPS or mail related, bringing  you  your 7 pound Shea order. Girl, now  you know the mail ain't delivered at 2:30 am in the morning!
> Then you realize...it's just your mind playing tricks on you, instigated by Shea butter.
> Shea butter got you, @beauti . Who's next?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Chicoro

Alma Petra said:


> Sheamania: the condition whereby everybody is going totally nuts over shea butter
> 
> This is what's happening in this thread



*"Sheamania"
coined by @Alma Petra *​


----------



## Kimbosheart

Y'all I'm never gonna catch up at the pace y'all post.

Ok, so I'll write down my idea to start. I am a heat straightened natural with fine dense 3C strands, grazing BSL. So, I'm thinking of moisturizing with the As I Am leave in and sealing with Shea Nut Oil. This is the exact bottle that I have: Shea Nut Oil 

I figure I'll do that 2-3 times between washes. I go to the salon once a week for a blow-out but I'm about to switch that to either ever 2 weeks, or once a month and in between I'll go back to roller setting my hair to keep it straight.

I'll also add in a scalp massage with an oil mix of castor oil, shea nut oil, jojoba, rosemary eo and peppermint eo.

My goal is really just retention and after 1.5 years of weekly blowouts my hair needs a break.  So how does this sound, or is it breaking the Shea commandments set forth in this thread?

I have no words for that shea boo video except to say... I can't wait to see what shenanigans y'all have been up to as I catch up on this thread.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl
> Girl I felt that thang. Boff of 'Em!  Err Inch.
> 
> A ll the way skrait from da' Muthaland.
> 
> And you right about "The States" They been too colonized.
> 
> They need to get back to them Roots right there and start praying to Kunte Kente or somebody to restore that real "make you wanna scram & holla' rhythm.



U know what?!?!?! Not Kunta!!!  

*lets out a loud OTIS REDDING HOWL*!!!

/\____________________


----------



## caribeandiva

Kimbosheart said:


> I have no words for that shea boo video except to say... I can't wait to see what shenanigans y'all have been up to as I catch up on this thread.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> I didn't realize this was a video! I thought it was just a photo. Now, I see the *evil *that is @ElevatedEnergy
> 
> How dare she mix Shea butter and taut, smooth, silky skin over bulging muscles? But can't NOTHING distract me from the Shea!!!!!!!!!* N.O.T.H.I.N.G!*
> 
> *Did ya'll see the Shea butter in the video*?!!!!! Now, *THAT* was a sight to see! It was hard for me to get a  good look because those brown men-sez  kept swinging the jar  around and blocking my view, during the video.


----------



## caribeandiva

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Boy! Leave a thread for one day and miss major developments!


That’s why you shouldn’t leave! Stay here 24/7 so you don’t miss anything.


Alma Petra said:


> Sheamania: the condition whereby everybody is going totally nuts over shea butter
> 
> This is what's happening in this thread


join us! You know you want to!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

I met UPS at the door like gimme my Queen Shea boy!!!



It came in a block. I ordered 10 pounds but was surprised with 11.4 instead. I weighed it like 10 times to make sure. Thanks Cleo!


----------



## caribeandiva

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I met UPS at the door like gimme my Queen Shea boy!!!
> 
> View attachment 423817
> 
> It came in a block. I ordered 10 pounds but was surprised with 11.4 instead. I weighed it like 10 times. Thanks Cleo!


Feel free to send me the extra 1.4 pounds if you don’t want it...


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I met UPS at the door like gimme my Queen Shea boy!!!
> 
> View attachment 423817
> 
> It came in a block. I ordered 10 pounds but was surprised with 11.4 instead. I weighed it like 10 times to make sure. Thanks Cleo!



Cleo bout to get cleaned out for sure! Sending an extra 1.4 pounds? Free of charge, too?


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I met UPS at the door like gimme my Queen Shea boy!!!
> 
> View attachment 423817
> 
> It came in a block. I ordered 10 pounds but was surprised with 11.4 instead. I weighed it like 10 times to make sure. Thanks Cleo!



10 pounds of Shea butter!!!! And in 1 giant block !


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Also just to let you guys know because it's been discussed in the thread.

I spoke to a customer service rep at the company as there is an expiration date on my package but I can not make out the numbers. The rep told me Shea butter should be used within 6 months of purchase. (It is grade A)

Now I have never believed Shea butter to never expire (sorry guys) but I don't believe it to expire within 6 months either. LOL

Editing to add the customer service number from my invoice:
1-800-925-4232

Maybe someone else can call and see if they get the same answer. I think it was the owner who answered the phone. She has a very rich thick accent, so I don't know if she understood my question. I also asked her could I store in the fridge if I can't use it within  6 months and she told me the temperature in which you keep the butter doesn't matter....just use within 6 months. LOL She confused the heck out of me.


----------



## Alma Petra

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Also just to let you guys know because it's been discussed in the thread.
> 
> I spoke to a customer service rep at the company as there is an expiration date on my package but I can not make out the numbers. The rep told me Shea butter should be used within 6 months of purchase. (It is grade A)
> 
> Now I have never believed Shea butter to never expire (sorry guys) but I don't believe it to expire within 6 months either. LOL
> 
> Editing to add the customer service number from my invoice:
> 1-800-925-4232
> 
> Maybe someone else can call and see if they get the same answer. I think it was the owner who answered the phone. She has a very rich thick accent, so I don't know if she understood my question. I also asked her could I store in the fridge if I can't use it within  6 months and she told me the temperature in which you keep the butter doesn't matter....just use within 6 months. LOL She confused the heck out of me.


Could be just like with drugs, the companies exaggerate to be on the safe side.


----------



## Chicoro

Alma Petra said:


> *Could be just like with drugs*, the companies exaggerate to be on the safe side.




Or, to get  you HOOKED and ADDICTED! ​
Shea butter is not 'like' a drug @Alma Petra . It is *IS* a drug! Girl, please!





















Everybody thinks they can beat Shea. But, all I got to say is we are barely 6 weeks in with 2,000+ posts in this thread. Shea got us buying 2, 7, and 10 pounds of Shea- for 'personal use'. And, it's going to get you, too!

I got 7+ pounds of Shea butter,  myself. It is *not* enough! Looking for the next hit. CLEOPATRA website with the possibility to buy 40 pounds of Shea, here I come!



Night, night, ya'll!


----------



## Sosoothing

caribeandiva said:


> Ocean breeze smells like good smelling soap and laundry detergent to me. Like Clean Cotton from Yankee candle. *Plumeria smells like Sweet pea lotion from Bath and Body works*. It’s the only flowery one in this set. The others are fruit scents and they smell just like the fruit they’re extracted from: Peach, strawberry, Coconut and Pina colada.



Is this a good thing? I dont know how the sweet pea lotion smells. I don't care too much for the "baked goods" scents. I want to try Pulmeria but I'm afraid it will smell too much like soap. I prefer flowery scents.


----------



## caribeandiva

Sosoothing said:


> Is this a good thing? I dont know how the sweet pea lotion smells. I don't care too much for the "baked goods" scents. I want to try Pulmeria but I'm afraid it will smell too much like soap. I prefer flowery scents.


Plumeria smells like flowers. It’s a flowery scent. It’s ocean breeze that smells like soap to me.


----------



## Sosoothing

caribeandiva said:


> Plumeria smells like flowers. It’s a flowery scent. It’s ocean breeze that smells like soap to me.



Ok. I will try it then. 
I got some magnolia oil from Bathhouse blue on Amazon that smelled like soap. I hope I can mix it with another oil and have it smell better.


----------



## Alma Petra

caribeandiva said:


> That’s why you shouldn’t leave! Stay here 24/7 so you don’t miss anything.
> 
> join us! You know you want to!
> View attachment 423815



Girl I am one of your people 
I have been sliding through my shea-vanilla mix so fast; it's my favourite thing in the world at the moment


----------



## caribeandiva

Sosoothing said:


> Ok. I will try it then.
> I got some magnolia oil from Bathhouse blue on Amazon that smelled like soap. I hope I can mix it with another oil and have it smell better.


I’m thinking about this set too... you might like it.


----------



## Alma Petra

Chicoro said:


> Or, to get  you HOOKED and ADDICTED!​
> Shea butter is not 'like' a drug @Alma Petra . It is *IS* a drug! Girl, please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody thinks they can beat Shea. But, all I got to say is we are barely 6 weeks in with 2,000+ posts in this thread. Shea got us buying 2, 7, and 10 pounds of Shea- for 'personal use'. And, it's going to get you, too!
> 
> I got 7+ pounds of Shea butter,  myself. It is *not* enough! Looking for the next hit. CLEOPATRA website with the possibility to buy 40 pounds of Shea, here I come!
> 
> 
> 
> Night, night, ya'll!



My shea-bun be so juicy. You knew we'd be hooked!


----------



## Sosoothing

caribeandiva said:


> I’m thinking about this set too... you might like it.



Yes! That looks perfect for me.


----------



## caribeandiva

Alma Petra said:


> My shea-bun be so juicy. You knew we'd be hooked!


Gurllll why’d you have to go and do that?!! Your hair is gorgeous!!


----------



## Alma Petra

caribeandiva said:


> Gurllll why’d you have to go and do that?!! Your hair is gorgeous!!



Thanks  We should all post more of our good photos to get more shea-recruits


----------



## grownwomanaz

I picked up a much deeper mixing bowl for my whipping, no more whipped Shea butter mix on the ceiling yeeeeesss, lol.

View media item 129709


----------



## Keen

Chicoro said:


> Shea butter is not 'like' a drug @Alma Petra . It is *IS* a drug! Girl, please!


Oh... Is that why I'm thinking of redoing my cornrows tonight so I can add more shea butter? Typically I would just spray them nightly until wash day or wear my hair in a bun.


----------



## Daina

I go to LA for 4 days and come back y'all showing out!!! @ElevatedEnergy had my husband lookin at me sideways when I gasped after hitting play on that video!!!! If he only knew, I woulda been all way dead if he saw the video...

Shea Sistah's I was shea slayin' in LA! I two-strand twisted my hair with water/AVJ, Giovanni direct leave-in and my shea bitter mix before I got on the plane and left them in for 2 days rocking a cute pin up style. On day 3 took them out and had the bomb twist-out! Had people stopping to ask me how I did my hair and what I used. They talked about the shine and color, y'all my hair was shea black it looked so rich and shiny!!!! Just got back home and will cleanse and dc and then re-twist to rock a shea bun the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Jade Feria

@ElevatedEnergy why'd you have to go and do that?!   

So I had the Summer Set of fragrance oils that @caribeandiva purchased in my Amazon cart for weeks now, so I went ahead and ordered them. They all smell soo good. I'll be mixing them into my next batch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

caribeandiva said:


> *Gurllll... I need to move apparently! *


@caribeandiva 
Them shiny chocolate Prince's was ready to put it all the way in the pocket.


----------



## Aggie

I did get my shea on today as well. I moisturized with Donna Marie Super Buttercreme and heavy sealed with my SB mix. Now because I'm in the Bahamas, that baby is melting a little. It's not oily, just very very soft and easy to scoop up and put on my hair. I like it so much.


----------



## Aggie

@Chicoro and others who care to chime in, how are you preventing the oiliness from the Shea Butter from getting on your pillows at night?


----------



## Aggie

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I met UPS at the door like gimme my Queen Shea boy!!!
> 
> View attachment 423817
> 
> It came in a block. I ordered 10 pounds but was surprised with 11.4 instead. I weighed it like 10 times to make sure. Thanks Cleo!


Is this the yellow or the ivory one @ElevatedEnergy? It looks awesome.


----------



## caribeandiva

Aggie said:


> @Chicoro and others who care to chime in, how are you preventing the oiliness from the Shea Butter from getting on your pillows at night?


I gotta use a hair scarf AND a bonnet. I only figured that out in the past 2 days ironically enough.


----------



## caribeandiva

Daina said:


> I go to LA for 4 days and come back y'all showing out!!! @ElevatedEnergy had my husband lookin at me sideways when I gasped after hitting play on that video!!!! If he only knew, I woulda been all way dead if he saw the video...
> 
> Shea Sistah's I was shea slayin' in LA! I two-strand twisted my hair with water/AVJ, Giovanni direct leave-in and my shea bitter mix before I got on the plane and left them in for 2 days rocking a cute pin up style. On day 3 took them out and had the bomb twist-out! Had people stopping to ask me how I did my hair and what I used. They talked about the shine and color, y'all my hair was shea black it looked so rich and shiny!!!! Just got back home and will cleanse and dc and then re-twist to rock a shea bun the next 2 weeks.


Welcome back and good job keeping your cool around hubby. You would’ve been digging your own grave


----------



## Jade Feria

Aggie said:


> @Chicoro and others who care to chime in, how are you preventing the oiliness from the Shea Butter from getting on your pillows at night?


Sometimes I wear my hard candy bonnet, other times I wear a scarf and bonnet, and drape another scarf over my pillowcase.


----------



## Chicoro

Aggie said:


> @Chicoro and others who care to chime in, how are you preventing the oiliness from the Shea Butter from getting on your pillows at night?



I don't sleep on a pillow. But I put the bulk of my butter on my hair during the day, and squeeze the excess out of my braids with a towel. By evening, it's mostly gone and I place a thick, towel on my bed, and lay my head on that. When I use a pillow to lounge and read, I put a thick towel on that too, and that seems to do the trick for me.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Welcome back and good job keeping your cool around hubby. You would’ve been digging your own grave



And OUTTED us! Good work agent @Daina. We are grateful you didn't blow your cover, or ours!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> * how are you preventing the oiliness from the Shea Butter from getting on your pillows at night?*


@Aggie 
I know.  It's the worst. 

I've been changing my Bonnet/Scarf every two days.  To keep my Pillow cases fresh.


----------



## NicWhite

My Shea Butter has just arrived. 

I will be a mixin’ fool this evening.


----------



## caribeandiva

NicWhite said:


> My Shea Butter has just arrived.
> 
> I will be a mixin’ fool this evening.


Gurl post pics if you can


----------



## jennex

Got my 2lbs of  shea butter today! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## Aggie

caribeandiva said:


> I gotta use a hair scarf AND a bonnet. I only figured that out in the past 2 days ironically enough.





Jade Feria said:


> Sometimes I wear my hard candy bonnet, other times I wear a scarf and bonnet, and drape another scarf over my pillowcase.





Chicoro said:


> I don't sleep on a pillow. But I put the bulk of my butter on my hair during the day, and squeeze the excess out of my braids with a towel. By evening, it's mostly gone and I place a thick, towel on my bed, and lay my head on that. When I use a pillow to lounge and read, I put a thick towel on that too, and that seems to do the trick for me.


Wow you girls REALLY TAKE THIS SHEA BUTTER SERIOUSLY 

I do all of the above myself. I just wanted to hear what everybody else was doing. That hard candy bonnet truly is hard to @Jade Feria. I slept with it on a few nights but finally got tired of it and just needed something softer on my head at night.


----------



## beauti

*@ElevatedEnergy  I don't recall if you posted it here but I had to tell you that dc recipe you shared was AMAZING! (whipped shea, manukau honey, oat milk, etc) Between this recipe and the oat milk prepoo my hair is incredibly moisturized after wash day and I didn't have to put anything else in it. Thank you SO much for always sharing your divine recipes.  
I'm waiting for deets on that leave in cream you did a while ago.  I'm sure that's incredible as well!*


----------



## NicWhite

Okay, so I whipped my Shea butter. Next time, I will finish up with a whisk.  It was not as fluffy as I thought it would be but it is very creamy.  

Also next time I will put more essential oils in the mixture. Another lesson learned is I will break the butter up into smaller chunks before using the hand blender.  Shea butter was a flying. 

I will say that the Shea Butter was very easy to scoop out of the shipping container. And my TWA is feeling very soft. My mother saw me mixing and came with her container to get her supply.   Ladies, this may be the new creamy crack.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

beauti said:


> *@ElevatedEnergy  I don't recall if you posted it here but I had to tell you that dc recipe you shared was AMAZING! (whipped shea, manukau honey, oat milk, etc) Between this recipe and the oat milk prepoo my hair is incredibly moisturized after wash day and I didn't have to put anything else in it. Thank you SO much for always sharing your divine recipes.
> I'm waiting for deets on that leave in cream you did a while ago.  I'm sure that's incredible as well!*



Yayyyyyyy! I'm so glad those treatments are working for you. I will continue to post recipes as I discover them. Sharing is caring! 

I made an all-in-one conditioner that I used as a rinse-out, moisturizer, deep conditioner and a leave in for rollersets. However, I liked it the most as a moisturizer. I ran out but instead of making more, I made a solid conditioner bar.  I shared the recipe in the DIY thread. I've tried it so far as a rinse out and it works well. Very slippery. I plan to try it as a deep conditioner and a moisturizer next. Maybe even chop a piece off and melt it down with some coconut milk & rhassoul clay? Just thinking out loud....but I will bump the thread just in case you want to try it.


----------



## Jade Feria

I made my latest Shea mixes today!

The setup:
 
The results:
 
The recipes:

*Shealoe Body Butter*
Shea Butter
Aloe Vera Gel (I used my Nature Republic Aloe Gel. It's not pure, but I need to use it up)
Organic EVOO
Jojoba Oil
Argan Oil
Fragrance Oils (combination of tropical scents)

*Shea Butter Hair Mix*
Shea Butter
Mahabhringraj Oil
CP Fenugreek Oil
Jojoba Oil
Argan Oil
APB Hurry Up & Grow Oil
Hairveda Vatika Frosting
Rosemary Oil
Peppermint Oil
Lavender Oil
Plumeria Fragrance Oil

*Ayurvedic Sheabiscus DC Mix*
Shea Butter
Mahabhrinraj Oil
CP Fenugreek Oil
Vatika Frosting
Hibiscus Powder
Amla Powder
Bhringraj Powder

For all of the recipes, I threw everything into the mixer, no heating/melting. I whipped the Shea a bit first before adding the oils. I whipped the Sheabiscus mix for the longest time on the highest setting using the wire whisk to make it light and fluffy, and so it could be easy to mix into my DCs. This also resulted in me yielding "more" product.


----------



## caribeandiva

Jade Feria said:


> I made my latest Shea mixes today!
> 
> The setup:
> View attachment 423975
> The results:
> View attachment 423977
> The recipes:
> 
> *Shealoe Body Butter*
> Shea Butter
> Aloe Vera Gel (I used my Nature Republic Aloe Gel. It's not pure, but I need to use it up)
> Organic EVOO
> Jojoba Oil
> Argan Oil
> Fragrance Oils (combination of tropical scents)
> 
> *Shea Butter Hair Mix*
> Shea Butter
> Mahabhringraj Oil
> CP Fenugreek Oil
> Jojoba Oil
> Argan Oil
> APB Hurry Up & Grow Oil
> Hairveda Vatika Frosting
> Rosemary Oil
> Peppermint Oil
> Lavender Oil
> Plumeria Fragrance Oil
> 
> *Ayurvedic Sheabiscus DC Mix*
> Shea Butter
> Mahabhrinraj Oil
> CP Fenugreek Oil
> Vatika Frosting
> Hibiscus Powder
> Amla Powder
> Bhringraj Powder
> 
> For all of the recipes, I threw everything into the mixer, no heating/melting. I whipped the Shea a bit first before adding the oils. I whipped the Sheabiscus mix for the longest time on the highest setting using the wire whisk to make it light and fluffy, and so it could be easy to mix into my DCs. This also resulted in me yielding "more" product.


Your mixes are drool worthy!! You have a kitchenaid mixer! How do you like it?


----------



## Jade Feria

caribeandiva said:


> Your mixes are drool worthy!! You have a kitchenaid mixer! How do you like it?


Thank you! I LOOOOOVE my mixer, it's such a great investment. I don't even use it to its full capability, but it's wonderful for what I've used it for thusfar.


----------



## caribeandiva

jennex said:


> Got my 2lbs of  shea butter today! Woo hoo!!!


Can’t see the pictures whomp whomp


----------



## Aggie

Yes @jennex, I can't see your pics either. Can you reload them for us to drool, I mean see them please?


----------



## Aggie

Aggie said:


> Is this the yellow or the ivory one @ElevatedEnergy? It looks awesome.


Hey @ElevatedEnergy, you never answered my question...


----------



## Jade Feria

Aggie said:


> Wow you girls REALLY TAKE THIS SHEA BUTTER SERIOUSLY
> 
> I do all of the above myself. I just wanted to hear what everybody else was doing. That hard candy bonnet truly is hard to @Jade Feria. I slept with it on a few nights but finally got tired of it and just needed something softer on my head at night.


I often wear my regular bonnet OVER my hard candy bonnet  My regular bonnet is oversized & drawstring, so it's easy to adjust.


----------



## Aggie

Jade Feria said:


> I often wear my regular bonnet OVER my hard candy bonnet  My regular bonnet is oversized & drawstring, so it's easy to adjust.


Okay thank you. I might try it again this way.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Aggie said:


> Hey @ElevatedEnergy, you never answered my question...



Oops sorry Sis! It's the ivory one.


----------



## jennex

caribeandiva said:


> Can’t see the pictures whomp whomp





Aggie said:


> Yes @jennex, I can't see your pics either. Can you reload them for us to drool, I mean see them please?



Okay I edited my post. Let me know if you can see it now.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Jade Feria said:


> I made my latest Shea mixes today!
> 
> The setup:
> View attachment 423975
> The results:
> View attachment 423977
> The recipes:
> 
> *Shealoe Body Butter*
> Shea Butter
> Aloe Vera Gel (I used my Nature Republic Aloe Gel. It's not pure, but I need to use it up)
> Organic EVOO
> Jojoba Oil
> Argan Oil
> Fragrance Oils (combination of tropical scents)
> 
> *Shea Butter Hair Mix*
> Shea Butter
> Mahabhringraj Oil
> CP Fenugreek Oil
> Jojoba Oil
> Argan Oil
> APB Hurry Up & Grow Oil
> Hairveda Vatika Frosting
> Rosemary Oil
> Peppermint Oil
> Lavender Oil
> Plumeria Fragrance Oil
> 
> *Ayurvedic Sheabiscus DC Mix*
> Shea Butter
> Mahabhrinraj Oil
> CP Fenugreek Oil
> Vatika Frosting
> Hibiscus Powder
> Amla Powder
> Bhringraj Powder
> 
> For all of the recipes, I threw everything into the mixer, no heating/melting. I whipped the Shea a bit first before adding the oils. I whipped the Sheabiscus mix for the longest time on the highest setting using the wire whisk to make it light and fluffy, and so it could be easy to mix into my DCs. This also resulted in me yielding "more" product.




Wowwwww so yummy looking!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Aggie said:


> @Chicoro and others who care to chime in, how are you preventing the oiliness from the Shea Butter from getting on your pillows at night?



I wear my slap cap to bed. I have 2 just for sleeping. The Shea does not seep through them but I'm not heavy handed with my Shea butter application either. I usually only apply twice between wash days now. I find that's my happy medium between conditioned/lubricated OR grease ball. Lol.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Alma Petra said:


> My shea-bun be so juicy. You knew we'd be hooked!



Oooooohh pretty!! Nice Shea bun!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

jennex said:


> Okay I edited my post. Let me know if you can see it now.



I can see them now! Since you have one of each, is there a difference in texture and smell?


----------



## Aggie

jennex said:


> Okay I edited my post. Let me know if you can see it now.


Yes I can see them now. Thanks @jennex


----------



## Aggie

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Oops sorry Sis! It's the ivory one.


Thank you hon


----------



## Aggie

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I wear my slap cap to bed. I have 2 just for sleeping. The Shea does not seep through them but I'm not heavy handed with my Snea butter application either. I usually only apply twice between wash days now. I find that's my happy medium between conditioned/lubricated OR grease ball. Lol.


Okay gotcha. I have some of these somewhere in my scarf draw. I need to go dig them up since I haven't really worn them as yet.


----------



## Aggie

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I can see them now! Since you have one of each, is there a difference in texture and smell?


Hmm, they look the same color to me. It looks like the yellow one by the pics.


----------



## Aggie

Guess what ladies?

Just got a note from the courier here in the Bahamas that my CPC Shea Butters will be available for pick up tomorrow. I am very surprised at the speed of shipping. Boy when she says 2-7 days, she means it. Thing is, my shipping address is in Hallandale Beach, Florida so it got there today but will be in the Bahamas tomorrow. 

I ordered it February 2nd at 10:48 pm and I will have it in my hands tomorrow if I can get down there to collect it before they close for the day. Highly doubtful though .


----------



## Aggie

*Ladies let me share another 20% coupon with you from CleoPatrasChoice for Valentine's Day:




*







ENJOY!!!


----------



## NicWhite

Woke up this morning and my hair still feels nice and soft.  I will be growing out my hair this year so I am hoping this Shea Butter helps me retain all my growth.  The goal is to get to 6 inches by  the end of the year. 

Trying to have a healthy body, scalp and hair.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Just stopping through to say  to Miss @Chicoro


----------



## caribeandiva

jennex said:


> Okay I edited my post. Let me know if you can see it now.


Yep I can see em now! Thank you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Jade Feria
Those look Sale-Worthy!...

Very Professional.  Good Job!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Chicoro 
.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I might pick up some Ms. Cleo's.

ETA:  Just checked out on x1 lb Raw, Organic SB


----------



## beauti

*Thanks boo @ElevatedEnergy  I think you used BTMS for your all-in-one conditioner? If so, can I use beeswax instead? 

Also I did see your conditioner bar recipe and will try it. *


----------



## beauti

*@Jade Feria  thank you for sharing your recipes! They look delicious *


----------



## NicWhite

IDareT'sHair said:


> I might pick up some Ms. Cleo's.
> 
> ETA:  Just checked out on x1 lb Raw, Organic SB



Welcome to the dark side, Sis, welcome to the dark side.


----------



## caribeandiva

Happy birthday @Chicoro !!  Long live the Queen!!


----------



## beauti

*@Chicoro 
*


----------



## Jade Feria

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Jade Feria
> Those look Sale-Worthy!...
> 
> Very Professional.  Good Job!





beauti said:


> *@Jade Feria  thank you for sharing your recipes! They look delicious *


Thank you ladies! 


I used my Shealoe body butter after showering last night. It had my skin twankle and glistenin like those two African Shea Baes. Today my skin is still soft and juicy


----------



## Jade Feria

@Chicoro.... HAPPY BIRTHDAY QUEEN!!!


----------



## guyaneseyankee

Yes,  Happy birthday @Chicoro


----------



## guyaneseyankee

Aggie said:


> *Ladies let me share another 20% coupon with you from CleoPatrasChoice for Valentine's Day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENJOY!!!


Thank you @Aggie   They just got me for $100 but I'm looking forward to all my purchases.


----------



## Virtuosa

@Chicoro Happy Birthday lady! You are such a sweet soul!


----------



## jennex

Happy birthday @Chicoro!!!


----------



## Alma Petra

Happy birthday to the ultimate Shea queen @Chicoro


----------



## Alma Petra

Jade Feria said:


> I made my latest Shea mixes today!
> 
> The setup:
> View attachment 423975
> The results:
> View attachment 423977
> The recipes:
> 
> *Shealoe Body Butter*
> Shea Butter
> Aloe Vera Gel (I used my Nature Republic Aloe Gel. It's not pure, but I need to use it up)
> Organic EVOO
> Jojoba Oil
> Argan Oil
> Fragrance Oils (combination of tropical scents)
> 
> *Shea Butter Hair Mix*
> Shea Butter
> Mahabhringraj Oil
> CP Fenugreek Oil
> Jojoba Oil
> Argan Oil
> APB Hurry Up & Grow Oil
> Hairveda Vatika Frosting
> Rosemary Oil
> Peppermint Oil
> Lavender Oil
> Plumeria Fragrance Oil
> 
> *Ayurvedic Sheabiscus DC Mix*
> Shea Butter
> Mahabhrinraj Oil
> CP Fenugreek Oil
> Vatika Frosting
> Hibiscus Powder
> Amla Powder
> Bhringraj Powder
> 
> For all of the recipes, I threw everything into the mixer, no heating/melting. I whipped the Shea a bit first before adding the oils. I whipped the Sheabiscus mix for the longest time on the highest setting using the wire whisk to make it light and fluffy, and so it could be easy to mix into my DCs. This also resulted in me yielding "more" product.


Your sheabiscus DC is so 

Did you need to use any conservative in it? I noticed that hibiscus is very easy for these fungi to grow on. I don't know why.


----------



## Alma Petra

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Oooooohh pretty!! Nice Shea bun!


Thanks dear


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Dear Shea Lovers,

Only us selected few will be able to appreciate the beauty of these pictures....or the sheer Shea craziness



The texture is soft to the touch and spreads easily. Ms Cleo's ivory Shea butter is oh so yummy.



Slicing, weighing and separating in 6 ounce measurements, as that's the amount I use in my mixes now. I ran out of ziplock bags so had to wrap in Saran wrap.



Boxed up to store. I was a little sad to box my Queen Shea back up. 



I have never smoked cigarettes but mannnnnn if I did, I  woulda lit up one of them Newport one hunnit's that @ThatJerseyGirl be on. That was a rather lovely Shea  cutting experience.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

beauti said:


> *Thanks boo @ElevatedEnergy  I think you used BTMS for your all-in-one conditioner? If so, can I use beeswax instead?
> 
> Also I did see your conditioner bar recipe and will try it. *



Personally, I wouldn't use beeswax for that one....especially as your only wax.... maybe beeswax AND BTMS...but not as your sole wax. Yes for a lotion bar on your body but not for a conditioner bar. I've only ever used the BTMS 50, so it's the only one I'd recommend. The article (the humblebee) I linked talked about a few things you can substitute the BTMS 50 with but I don't think beeswax was on there. I'll double check and let you know.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Happy Birthday @Chicoro May your day be filled with lots of love and lots of Shea!!!


----------



## beauti

*Ok thanks @ElevatedEnergy I will get my hands on some BTMS 50*


----------



## Keen

Happy birthday! @Chicoro


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

beauti said:


> *Ok thanks @ElevatedEnergy I will get my hands on some BTMS 50*



It really is some good stuff. Bramble berry has some at a good price. I purchased a pound for $18 and so far I've made a 8 ounce conditioner, a 4 ounce conditioner bar, 32 ounce conditioner, a 8 ounce lotion and a 16 ounce lotion...and I've only used about 1/3 of the bag as you only need a small amount.

https://www.brambleberry.com/btms-50-conditioning-emulsifier-p3623.aspx


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

I have a $10 off any purchase for Bramble berry but I can't find the post card they sent. I have another box arriving on Monday so I'll send you that code if you want it. @beauti


----------



## Chicoro

Thank you ladies for the sweet birthday wishes! I appreciate them and I appreciate you very much.


----------



## **SaSSy**

Chicoro said:


> Thank you ladies for the sweet birthday wishes! I appreciate them and I appreciate you very much.


Happy birthday! @Chicoro


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Dear Shea Lovers,
> 
> Only us selected few will be able to appreciate the beauty of these pictures....or the sheer Shea craziness
> 
> View attachment 424069
> 
> The texture is soft to the touch and spreads easily. Ms Cleo's ivory Shea butter is oh so yummy.
> 
> View attachment 424067
> 
> Slicing, weighing and separating in 6 ounce measurements, as that's the amount I use in my mixes now. I ran out of ziplock bags so had to wrap in Saran wrap.
> 
> View attachment 424063
> 
> Boxed up to store. I was a little sad to box my Queen Shea back up.
> 
> View attachment 424065
> 
> I have never smoked cigarettes but mannnnnn if I did, I  woulda lit up one of them Newport one hunnit's that @ThatJerseyGirl be on. That was a rather lovely Shea  cutting experience.





*ALL that Shea butter make me wanna.....




*






*Dance....ssssssssssssssssss!!!!!*​


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

So after I finished separating the butter, I had a lot left on my gloves. So I rubbed it into my stomach and legs and went to go do something. A few minutes later, I happen to look down at my legs and noticed the Shea butter was gone. Like it had totally soaked in my body. Which got me to thinking if the greasiness one experiences is from the Shea butter or just all the oils and stuff we add to it? 

So I whipped up a small batch with just Shea butter using my immersion stick blender. As soon as the blender touched the Shea butter, it morphed into this beautiful cream....didn't even take a full minute.

 

I compared it to my previously whipped Shea butter with oils.


Naked whipped Shea on the top
Whipped Shea with oils on the bottom
 

The whipped Shea with oils is fluffy, while the naked Shea is a bit more grainy. So I decided to test it on my skin.

Whipped with oils on top 
Whipped naked on bottom.

 
As soon as the whipped with oils came in contact with the heat from my skin, it started to melt and slide down my arm. The naked Shea did the same but took a bit longer...around 15 seconds.



 However.....here's the GOTCHA....



When I rubbed it in my skin, the naked Shea soaked in with no residue left behind, while the Shea with oils just kinda sat there. It's been over 30 minutes and it's still just sitting on my skin. LOL

 

So this experiment was to say that if you are having problems with your Shea being greasy, eliminate the oils or just use less oils. It won't be as pretty but believe me when I tell you that Queen Shea needs no help from those little pawn oils. She can hold the crown all by herself.


----------



## Saga

Happy bday @Chicoro  !


----------



## Chicoro

@ElevatedEnergy  said:
*
"So this experiment was to say that if you are having problems with your Shea being greasy, eliminate the oils or just use less oils. It won't be as pretty but believe me when I tell you that Queen Shea needs no help from those little pawn oils. She can hold the crown all by herself."
*
Excellent analyses(plural), research and field work! Absolutely fascinating. Now I have to figure out how to let go of the grease in my formulations.


----------



## NicWhite

ElevatedEnergy said:


> So after I finished separating the butter, I had a lot left on my gloves. So I rubbed it into my stomach and legs and went to go do something. A few minutes later, I happen to look down at my legs and noticed the Shea butter was gone. Like it had totally soaked in my body. Which got me to thinking if the greasiness one experiences is from the Shea butter or just all the oils and stuff we add to it?
> 
> So I whipped up a small batch with just Shea butter using my immersion stick blender. As soon as the blender touched the Shea butter, it morphed into this beautiful cream....didn't even take a full minute.
> 
> View attachment 424081
> 
> I compared it to my previously whipped Shea butter with oils.
> 
> 
> Naked whipped Shea on the top
> Whipped Shea with oils on the bottom
> View attachment 424077
> 
> The whipped Shea with oils is fluffy, while the naked Shea is a bit more grainy. So I decided to test it on my skin.
> 
> Whipped with oils on top
> Whipped naked on bottom.
> 
> View attachment 424079
> As soon as the whipped with oils came in contact with the heat from my skin, it started to melt and slide down my arm. The naked Shea did the same but took a bit longer...around 15 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> However.....here's the GOTCHA....
> 
> 
> 
> When I rubbed it in my skin, the naked Shea soaked in with no residue left behind, while the Shea with oils just kinda sat there. It's been over 30 minutes and it's still just sitting on my skin. LOL
> 
> View attachment 424075
> 
> So this experiment was to say that if you are having problems with your Shea being greasy, eliminate the oils or just use less oils. It won't be as pretty but believe me when I tell you that Queen Shea needs no help from those little pawn oils. She can hold the crown all by herself.
> 
> View attachment 424083



I was going to post pics of my mixture but I would not have done it justice.  This description right here with pics to go along is awesome.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I have a $10 off any purchase for Bramble berry but I can't find the post card they sent. I have another box arriving on Monday so I'll send you that code if you want it. @beauti



Found the coupon. 
MOFLO
Valid until 4/2/2018

Shipping is a bit high, so that $10 coupon should cover your shipping! Happy shopping!


----------



## beauti

*Thanks luv! @ElevatedEnergy 

And you're right about the shea absorbing better without all the extra *


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

NicWhite said:


> I was going to post pics of my mixture but I would not have done it justice.  This description right here with pics to go along is awesome.



Post away Sis! You know there is no such thing as too many Shea pictures. LOL


----------



## Chicoro

I ran out of my Shea butter mix this week. My hair looks like a fuzzy ball of love. So, I pulled out my Shea butter that I have on my counter, in preparation to mix something. I put it on my hair unmixed. I used it straight from the  container and didn't use any kind of mixer, blender or whisker.

It was gummy and smelled nutty. It was a bit hard to spread and I seemed to cake it up at the root of my hair. As our meticulously professional, field researcher stated, @ElevatedEnergy , I found that it absorbed quickly,too. My braids are free of any Shea residue. I used Shea with Scurl, and I had a bit of grease so my experiment is not as pure as ElevatedEnegy's.

For me, a huge part of the joy of using Shea for me is mixing it down with grease/oil and essential oils and dipping my fingers in that fluffy, yellow, sweet smelling, lemony colored goodness that is my whipped Shea butter!

But, it is good to know that in a pinch, I can use some of my butters as is. But I think I'm going to remain in the "New Greasy" Generation.

 

As @ElevatedEnergy communicated, the plain Shea butter absorbed into the hair quickly and beautifully! This is literally less than 5 minutes after I applied the straight Shea. Zero residue!

 

"Paws and taps mic". Clears throat and by accident, two airy nose breaths escape loudly from each nostril and wash over the crowd:

I think I've retained another 1/2 inch in January. *(**On 5 countable strands!)*
My BRAIDS have never been this long before.  They hang about 1 to 2 inches past my waist [when I pull them].


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ElevatedEnergy 
Thank for you sharing your Research & Your Experiment. ..... 

I may make a small batch with Shea & Chebe (no oil) and see how that turns out.  And Matcha Powder and SB (no oil).


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> I ran out of my Shea butter mix this week. My hair looks like a fuzzy ball of love. So, I pulled out my Shea butter that I have on my counter, in preparation to mix something. I put it on my hair unmixed. I used it straight from the  container and didn't use any kind of mixer, blender or whisker.
> 
> It was gummy and smelled nutty. It was a bit hard to spread and I seemed to cake it up at the root of my hair. As our meticulously professional, field researcher stated, @ElevatedEnergy , I found that it absorbed quickly,too. My braids are free of any Shea residue. I used Shea with Scurl, and I had a bit of grease so my experiment is not as pure as ElevatedEnegy's.
> 
> For me, a huge part of the joy of using Shea for me is mixing it down with grease/oil and essential oils and dipping my fingers in that fluffy, yellow, sweet smelling, lemony colored goodness that is my whipped Shea butter!
> 
> But, it is good to know that in a pinch, I can use some of my butters as is. But I think I'm going to remain in the "New Greasy" Generation.
> 
> View attachment 424091 View attachment 424093
> 
> As @ElevatedEnergy communicated, the plain Shea butter absorbed into the hair quickly and beautifully! This is literally less than 5 minutes after I applied the straight Shea. Zero residue!
> 
> View attachment 424095 View attachment 424097
> 
> "Paws and taps mic". Clears throat and by accident, two airy nose breaths escape loudly from each nostril and wash over the crowd:
> 
> I think I've retained another 1/2 inch in January. *(**On 5 countable strands!)*
> My BRAIDS have never been this long before.  They hang about 1 to 2 inches past my waist [when I pull them].


Congratulations on the progress!! Was your hair just as moisturized with the plain Shea Butter? Or is it more moisturized with the whipped oiled Shea Butter?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My x1 lb of Raw, Organic Ms. Cleo's shipped!


----------



## caribeandiva

ElevatedEnergy said:


> So after I finished separating the butter, I had a lot left on my gloves. So I rubbed it into my stomach and legs and went to go do something. A few minutes later, I happen to look down at my legs and noticed the Shea butter was gone. Like it had totally soaked in my body. Which got me to thinking if the greasiness one experiences is from the Shea butter or just all the oils and stuff we add to it?
> 
> So I whipped up a small batch with just Shea butter using my immersion stick blender. As soon as the blender touched the Shea butter, it morphed into this beautiful cream....didn't even take a full minute.
> 
> View attachment 424081
> 
> I compared it to my previously whipped Shea butter with oils.
> 
> 
> Naked whipped Shea on the top
> Whipped Shea with oils on the bottom
> View attachment 424077
> 
> The whipped Shea with oils is fluffy, while the naked Shea is a bit more grainy. So I decided to test it on my skin.
> 
> Whipped with oils on top
> Whipped naked on bottom.
> 
> View attachment 424079
> As soon as the whipped with oils came in contact with the heat from my skin, it started to melt and slide down my arm. The naked Shea did the same but took a bit longer...around 15 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> However.....here's the GOTCHA....
> 
> 
> 
> When I rubbed it in my skin, the naked Shea soaked in with no residue left behind, while the Shea with oils just kinda sat there. It's been over 30 minutes and it's still just sitting on my skin. LOL
> 
> View attachment 424075
> 
> So this experiment was to say that if you are having problems with your Shea being greasy, eliminate the oils or just use less oils. It won't be as pretty but believe me when I tell you that Queen Shea needs no help from those little pawn oils. She can hold the crown all by herself.
> 
> View attachment 424083


Thank you for being so thorough in your research. I’d be lying if I said I didn’t suspect as much. I’m wondering if my white Shea Butter mix absorbs faster because I used less oil this time vs when I made my yellow Shea mix. I did use less oil because before I also had grape seed oil and sweet almond oil in the yellow Shea mix. I omitted them from the white Shea mix and only used coconut oil and olive oil. I did intentionally because I wanted the Shea to be as pure as possible.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Congratulations on the progress!! *Was your hair just as moisturized with the plain Shea Butter?* Or is it more moisturized with the whipped oiled Shea Butter?




Thank you! 

YES! It is indeed less greasy, but super, super moist with the 'plain' Shea butter. It is shiny and not dull and coated. My all time favorite Hair Unicorn uses Shea butter STRAIGHT, too!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Thank you for being so thorough in your research. I’d be lying if I said I didn’t suspect as much. I’m wondering if my white Shea Butter mix absorbs faster because I used less oil this time vs when I made my yellow Shea mix. I did use less oil because before I also had grape seed oil and sweet almond oil in the yellow Shea mix. I omitted them from the white Shea mix and only used coconut oil and olive oil.* I did intentionally because I wanted the Shea to be as pure as possible.*



You got something there. I've had a '*Shea shift' *in my thinking. I'm now contemplating how *CAN *I use this stuff straight with no chaser? I'll let it percolate while I sleep and dream.

Night night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ElevatedEnergy
I think the Chebe Powder made mine too "dense" so I ended up having to add a bit of Apri.cot Ker.nel Oil to get that creamy sensation. 

I should have tried the SB w/o anything.  No Powder. 

I'll do it the right way next time.


----------



## caribeandiva

My order was delivered today from Cleopatras choice!! 1 pound each of ivory and yellow Shea. Smells just like my bss Shea and can’t see any difference so far.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

caribeandiva said:


> *My order was delivered today from Cleopatras choice!! 1 pound each of ivory and yellow Shea. Smells just like my bss Shea and can’t see any difference so far.*


@caribeandiva
How much is the one you've been gettin' from the BSS?  And what do they smell like?


----------



## caribeandiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @caribeandiva
> How much is the one you've been gettin' from the BSS?  And what do they smell like?


$5 to $7 and they have the same nutty scent to me.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> I ran out of my Shea butter mix this week. My hair looks like a fuzzy ball of love. So, I pulled out my Shea butter that I have on my counter, in preparation to mix something. I put it on my hair unmixed. I used it straight from the  container and didn't use any kind of mixer, blender or whisker.
> 
> It was gummy and smelled nutty. It was a bit hard to spread and I seemed to cake it up at the root of my hair. As our meticulously professional, field researcher stated, @ElevatedEnergy , I found that it absorbed quickly,too. My braids are free of any Shea residue. I used Shea with Scurl, and I had a bit of grease so my experiment is not as pure as ElevatedEnegy's.
> 
> For me, a huge part of the joy of using Shea for me is mixing it down with grease/oil and essential oils and dipping my fingers in that fluffy, yellow, sweet smelling, lemony colored goodness that is my whipped Shea butter!
> 
> But, it is good to know that in a pinch, I can use some of my butters as is. But I think I'm going to remain in the "New Greasy" Generation.
> 
> View attachment 424091 View attachment 424093
> 
> As @ElevatedEnergy communicated, the plain Shea butter absorbed into the hair quickly and beautifully! This is literally less than 5 minutes after I applied the straight Shea. Zero residue!
> 
> View attachment 424095 View attachment 424097
> 
> "Paws and taps mic". Clears throat and by accident, two airy nose breaths escape loudly from each nostril and wash over the crowd:
> 
> I think I've retained another 1/2 inch in January. *(**On 5 countable strands!)*
> My BRAIDS have never been this long before.  They hang about 1 to 2 inches past my waist [when I pull them].




Yes, yes, yes....show us those juicy filled Shea braids....gifting us on your birthday! 

I still plan on whipping my butter and adding fragrance to it, but leaving out all oils. I'm always looking for ways to use less in my hair, but without compromising effectiveness. 

Come to think of it, 22nd Century on YouTube uses Shea butter straight out the jar and in small amounts. Our favorite Fotki Sister does too!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> Thank for you sharing your Research & Your Experiment. .....
> 
> I may make a small batch with Shea & Chebe (no oil) and see how that turns out.  And Matcha Powder and SB (no oil).



Anytime Sis, I'm glad it helped! 



IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> I think the Chebe Powder made mine too "dense" so I ended up having to add a bit of Apri.cot Ker.nel Oil to get that creamy sensation.
> 
> I should have tried the SB w/o anything.  No Powder.
> 
> I'll do it the right way next time.



Let me know how the new batch turns out. Also, it was helpful to use the immersion stick blender instead of whipping it with the hand whisk. I just sat the blender on top of the butter and  moved it around. I have a cheap one from Wal-Mart that I use solely for blending conditioners. It worked well with the Shea blending. 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-2-Speed-Hand-immersion-Blender-White/53264466


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

caribeandiva said:


> Thank you for being so thorough in your research. I’d be lying if I said I didn’t suspect as much. I’m wondering if my white Shea Butter mix absorbs faster because I used less oil this time vs when I made my yellow Shea mix. I did use less oil because before I also had grape seed oil and sweet almond oil in the yellow Shea mix. I omitted them from the white Shea mix and only used coconut oil and olive oil. I did intentionally because I wanted the Shea to be as pure as possible.



Yeah I had a lightbulb moment today about that greasy factor. I was very shocked at how fast the Naked Shea soaked in.


----------



## Aggie

flyygirlll2 said:


> Just stopping through to say  to Miss @Chicoro


Say what now?

It's my girl's birthday today? Wow! Happy birthday @Chicoro . I sure hope you bathin' in some Shea Butter on your birthday.


----------



## Aggie

ElevatedEnergy said:


> View attachment 424083



This pic reminds me of the beauty of gracefully weathered rocks overlooking beautiful white sandy beaches. You know how it looks after years of water splashing over them - very pretty to look at but no one would dare walk on them.


----------



## Aggie

@ElevatedEnergy thank you for sharing your light bulb moment about the oiliness of the shea butter. I have to be honest though, I love having the oils in my mix, especially those wonderful beneficial oils.

I like the ease of which the SB mixture glides effortlessly on my hair and skin. I may just make an adjustment to the amount of oil that I use in my mixes to make it less oily for sleeping purposes.

Another thing, when I first started using the SB on my hair with no chaser, I was not enjoying putting it in my hair and that is why I was not very active in the thread in the very beginning because I couldn't understand the allure for this butter. Then magic happened when I mixed it and I was like  Skerrrch - hits breaks! This stuff is wonderful.

I found that my hair and skin loves and will continue to use it this way unless of course if I run out of the mix. In that case, I'll use it straight until I mix some more of it up.

With that said - still shea lovin' skrong over hurr!


----------



## caribeandiva

30 day hair progress WITHOUT growth aides. I chose not to use the curlyproverbz growth oil after all and see what my hair can do on its own for now. I think I got an average 0.5 inches of growth over the last 30 days.


----------



## caribeandiva

Aggie said:


> I like the ease of which the SB mixture glides effortlessly on my hair and skin. *I may just make an adjustment to the amount of oil that I use in my mixes to make it less oily* for sleeping purposes.


I think that’s what I’m gonna do too.


----------



## Aggie

caribeandiva said:


> 30 day hair progress WITHOUT growth aides. I chose not to use the curlyproverbz growth oil after all and see what my hair can do on its own for now. I think I get an average 0.5 inches of growth over the last 30 days. View attachment 424117


Oh yeah. You are having some wonderful results with SB @caribeandiva. Keep it up sis!


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Yes, yes, yes....show us those juicy filled Shea braids....gifting us on your birthday!
> 
> *I still plan on whipping my butter and adding fragrance to it, but leaving out all oils. I'm always looking for ways to use less in my hair, but without compromising effectiveness. *
> 
> Come to think of it, 22nd Century on YouTube uses Shea butter straight out the jar and in small amounts. Our favorite Fotki Sister does too!



*Thanks for the clarification!*

*No Carrier Oil Added Shea Butter Mix Process:*

*Put Shea butter chunks in bowl.*
*Add my essential oils.*
*Mix with my stick blender.*
I'll try this process this weekend!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> 30 day hair progress WITHOUT growth aides. I chose not to use the curlyproverbz growth oil after all and see what my hair can do on its own for now. I think I got an average 0.5 inches of growth over the last 30 days. View attachment 424117



Ahm....that looks like MORE thank 0.5 inches of growth, to me! Great progress. No cutting, please! Your braids will be touching its little *"Hair Feets"* solidly on your shoulders, by end of March.


----------



## victory777

Great Progress @caribeandiva !!


----------



## Jade Feria

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Dear Shea Lovers,
> 
> Only us selected few will be able to appreciate the beauty of these pictures....or the sheer Shea craziness
> 
> View attachment 424069
> 
> The texture is soft to the touch and spreads easily. Ms Cleo's ivory Shea butter is oh so yummy.
> 
> View attachment 424067
> 
> Slicing, weighing and separating in 6 ounce measurements, as that's the amount I use in my mixes now. I ran out of ziplock bags so had to wrap in Saran wrap.
> 
> View attachment 424063
> 
> Boxed up to store. I was a little sad to box my Queen Shea back up.
> 
> View attachment 424065
> 
> I have never smoked cigarettes but mannnnnn if I did, I  woulda lit up one of them Newport one hunnit's that @ThatJerseyGirl be on. That was a rather lovely Shea  cutting experience.


This reminds me of all the drug dealing movies.  Check the purity, weigh it, bag it up, sell it LOL!! Shea butter is OUR drug!


----------



## Jade Feria

Just when I make a 16 oz batch of Shea sealant with oils, y'all wanna be making discoveries about using Shea without oils!   
But you all are right though, I do use my pure whipped Shea from time to time, and of course it's awesome. 

I used my Shealoe body butter again today. It started to settle/separate a little, which I suspected might happen. Any tips on preventing this? I did use a 92% aloe vera gel solution, which is probably the reason. I'm wondering if this also happens with pure aloe vera gel. Regardless, the butter still works beautifully.

@beauti , I did not use any preservatives in the Sheabiscus DC mix. It's not a DC itself; it's a mixture I made to add to my DCs, so that I can easily incorporate Ayurveda (and more Shea).

@caribeandiva that is some GREAT progress! It looks like more than 0.5inch. Looks like an inch at least! Yasss retention!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@caribeandiva 
Great Progress Sis!

Thanks for sharing.  That's really inspiring for a monthly check.

Very noticeable results.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Jade Feria said:


> *This reminds me of all the drug dealing movies.  Check the purity, weigh it, bag it up, sell it LOL!! Shea butter is OUR drug!*


@Jade Feria 
You're right!  It DOES!...


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Ahm....that looks like MORE thank 0.5 inches of growth, to me! Great progress. No cutting, please! Your braids will be touching its little *"Hair Feets"* solidly on your shoulders, by end of March.


Yes ma’am, no cutting!! My ends look wonderful and feel great. I don’t need to cut. Hair feets


----------



## caribeandiva

victory777 said:


> Great Progress @caribeandiva !!


Thank you!!


----------



## caribeandiva

Jade Feria said:


> ...
> @caribeandiva that is some GREAT progress! It looks like more than 0.5inch. Looks like an inch at least! Yasss retention!!


Thank you!! I actually got an inch in the front but I don’t wanna overestimate so I err on the side of caution and go with the shorter hairs which grow slower at half and inch it seems. I need a better tape measure. I’ll get one today so I can be more accurate.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @caribeandiva
> Great Progress Sis!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.  That's really inspiring for a monthly check.
> 
> Very noticeable results.


Thank you!



victory777 said:


> Great Progress @caribeandiva !!


Thank you!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Aggie said:


> @ElevatedEnergy thank you for sharing your light bulb moment about the oiliness of the shea butter. I have to be honest though, I love having the oils in my mix, especially those wonderful beneficial oils.
> 
> I like the ease of which the SB mixture glides effortlessly on my hair and skin. I may just make an adjustment to the amount of oil that I use in my mixes to make it less oily for sleeping purposes.
> 
> Another thing, when I first started using the SB on my hair with no chaser, I was not enjoying putting it in my hair and that is why I was not very active in the thread in the very beginning because I couldn't understand the allure for this butter. Then magic happened when I mixed it and I was like  Skerrrch - hits breaks! This stuff is wonderful.
> 
> I found that my hair and skin loves and will continue to use it this way unless of course if I run out of the mix. In that case, I'll use it straight until I mix some more of it up.
> 
> With that said - still shea lovin' skrong over hurr!





Jade Feria said:


> Just when I make a 16 oz batch of Shea sealant with oils, y'all wanna be making discoveries about using Shea without oils!
> But you all are right though, I do use my pure whipped Shea from time to time, and of course it's awesome.
> 
> I used my Shealoe body butter again today. It started to settle/separate a little, which I suspected might happen. Any tips on preventing this? I did use a 92% aloe vera gel solution, which is probably the reason. I'm wondering if this also happens with pure aloe vera gel. Regardless, the butter still works beautifully.
> 
> @beauti , I did not use any preservatives in the Sheabiscus DC mix. It's not a DC itself; it's a mixture I made to add to my DCs, so that I can easily incorporate Ayurveda (and more Shea).
> 
> @caribeandiva that is some GREAT progress! It looks like more than 0.5inch. Looks like an inch at least! Yasss retention!!



@Aggie @Jade Feria I'm sure your mixes will continue to be scrumptious with the oils included.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Jade Feria said:


> This reminds me of all the drug dealing movies.  Check the purity, weigh it, bag it up, sell it LOL!! Shea butter is OUR drug!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

caribeandiva said:


> 30 day hair progress WITHOUT growth aides. I chose not to use the curlyproverbz growth oil after all and see what my hair can do on its own for now. I think I got an average 0.5 inches of growth over the last 30 days. View attachment 424117



Great progress!


----------



## caribeandiva

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Great progress!


Thank you!


----------



## Alma Petra

Chicoro said:


> I ran out of my Shea butter mix this week. My hair looks like a fuzzy ball of love. So, I pulled out my Shea butter that I have on my counter, in preparation to mix something. I put it on my hair unmixed. I used it straight from the  container and didn't use any kind of mixer, blender or whisker.
> 
> It was gummy and smelled nutty. It was a bit hard to spread and I seemed to cake it up at the root of my hair. As our meticulously professional, field researcher stated, @ElevatedEnergy , I found that it absorbed quickly,too. My braids are free of any Shea residue. I used Shea with Scurl, and I had a bit of grease so my experiment is not as pure as ElevatedEnegy's.
> 
> For me, a huge part of the joy of using Shea for me is mixing it down with grease/oil and essential oils and dipping my fingers in that fluffy, yellow, sweet smelling, lemony colored goodness that is my whipped Shea butter!
> 
> But, it is good to know that in a pinch, I can use some of my butters as is. But I think I'm going to remain in the "New Greasy" Generation.
> 
> View attachment 424091 View attachment 424093
> 
> As @ElevatedEnergy communicated, the plain Shea butter absorbed into the hair quickly and beautifully! This is literally less than 5 minutes after I applied the straight Shea. Zero residue!
> 
> View attachment 424095 View attachment 424097
> 
> "Paws and taps mic". Clears throat and by accident, two airy nose breaths escape loudly from each nostril and wash over the crowd:
> 
> I think I've retained another 1/2 inch in January. *(**On 5 countable strands!)*
> My BRAIDS have never been this long before.  They hang about 1 to 2 inches past my waist [when I pull them].





caribeandiva said:


> 30 day hair progress WITHOUT growth aides. I chose not to use the curlyproverbz growth oil after all and see what my hair can do on its own for now. I think I got an average 0.5 inches of growth over the last 30 days. View attachment 424117



Ladies your progress is so inspiring! Please keep the photos of these juicy manes coming!


----------



## NCHairDiva

Tomorrow is my wash day. I dont know why I get so excited.  I cant wake to run my fingers through my hair. (I use to dread detangling and fighting with my matted hair) Now that SB is involved I honestly dont have any tangles, knots or matting. I had to fight noy to yaje my haur down early. 
I am trying to figure out how Im going to use Shea Butter this week!
I have my henna bars, Oat milk bars, I have to deep condition w/heat, protien treatment and use my clay to detox a bit. I just need to figure out in what order all this needs to happen  . That is a lot but it has been work for me since I only wash every 2 weeks I change it up a bit. 
I think I wont do an official length check until March. That way Im not disappointed if I dont get the growth I wanted.


----------



## Kimbosheart

@caribeandiva excellent progress.

So yesterday was my last hair appointment for awhile. It's going to take so much more effort to wash and rollerset my hair. I've been spoiled with my weekly blowdry and flat-irons. But I really want to push my hair to new lengths and that always comes with some effort on my part. When I get to a length I'm happy to stay at, I can go back to the salon. Yesterday, I had a nice heavy protein treatment and a trim. When I got home, I put about 8oz of shea butter (no extra oils) in my vitamix and literally poured it out of the mixer like it was a thick creamy milkshake into my jar. I plan to use this on my hair and body.

Per Chicoro, I've been taking pictures and documenting my regimen and what I plan to use. I went to the BSS and got a few products that I know are effective and as I get back into the swing of things I'll go back to some of the more natural products I love. My goal is to make it easy at first, before I spend a bunch of money on products and decide I don't want to put in the effort.


----------



## beauti

*@Jade Feria  oh girl I add oils to my shea mix too!  But also keep a pure batch and there is a difference. But the oil whipped in makes my hair extremely soft so I will keep adding it in, just not too much  

As for your sheabiscus mix, do you keep it refrigerated? I have a mix like that, I add to my dc but I keep mine refrigerated bc its water based (flaxseed gel in tea mix whipped with coconut oil and aloe gel).

Eta: nevrrmind, went back and looked at your mix its oil based.*


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

So here's my lil Shea length contribution and testimony. My left side (pulled to front) has surpassed by belly button and (pulled to the back...I couldn't get a good picture of me pulling, but when I do) rests on the top of my jean pockets.





This is important to me because along with my nape, the left side of my hair breaks faster than the rest of my hair. Adding Shea definitely gives those areas a bit more "protection" and in return they are starting to catch up to the rest of my hair.


----------



## NicWhite

ElevatedEnergy said:


> So here's my lil Shea length contribution and testimony. My left side (pulled to front) has surpassed by belly button and (pulled to the back...I couldn't get a good picture of me pulling, but when I do) rests on the top of my jean pockets.
> 
> 
> View attachment 424161
> 
> View attachment 424159
> This is important to me because along with my nape, the left side of my hair breaks faster than the rest of my hair. Adding Shea definitely gives those areas a bit more "protection" and in return they are starting to catch up to the rest of my hair.



Have you ever thought about making a YouTube channel?  It would be nice to have a black woman with your length hair that shows others how to make the full range of DIY hair and skin care products. I know I would watch.


----------



## caribeandiva

ElevatedEnergy said:


> So here's my lil Shea length contribution and testimony. My left side (pulled to front) has surpassed by belly button and (pulled to the back...I couldn't get a good picture of me pulling, but when I do) rests on the top of my jean pockets.
> 
> 
> View attachment 424161
> 
> View attachment 424159
> This is important to me because along with my nape, the left side of my hair breaks faster than the rest of my hair. Adding Shea definitely gives those areas a bit more "protection" and in return they are starting to catch up to the rest of my hair.


Looking at your hair like:


----------



## beauti

*






@ElevatedEnergy 
*


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Thank you!! *I actually got an inch in the front* but I don’t wanna overestimate so I err on the side of caution and go with the shorter hairs which grow slower at half and inch it seems. I need a better tape measure. I’ll get one today so I can be more accurate.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Yes, that's what I see, that* 1 inch* of growth!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

NicWhite said:


> Have you ever thought about making a YouTube channel?  It would be nice to have a black woman with your length hair that shows others how to make the full range of DIY hair and skin care products. I know I would watch.



Not really. Truth be told...I'm not 100% comfortable in my DIY endeavors yet, as I have not made a full year of doing it. I share stuff here because you Ladies are my e-sisters and are more forgiving if a recipe I share doesnt work in your favor, as you guys know everything does not work the same for different heads. Plus I dont care to film, edit, upload and all that jazz that comes with being on YouTube. I'd rather snap a few pics, share here and be done with it. LOL. I may start an instagram account specifically for hair in the future though...that I am open to.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

caribeandiva said:


> Looking at your hair like:
> View attachment 424169





beauti said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ElevatedEnergy *



Thank you Ladies. I actually dislike that side of my hair and I am very subconscious of it when I wear my hair down, so thank you for the kind words/pics. I can tell what I'm doing is working though because the thickness at the roots to mid shaft length is looking rather nice compared to the last 8 or so inches.


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Thank you Ladies. I actually dislike that side of my hair and I am very subconscious of it when I wear my hair down, so thank you for the kind words/pics. I can tell what I'm doing is working though because the thickness at the roots to mid shaft length is looking rather nice compared to the last 8 or so inches.



Your hair looks great! I did a double take when I saw that super long section elongated and hanging past your hips!
SUPA LONG HAIR!


----------



## NicWhite

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Not really. Truth be told...I'm not 100% comfortable in my DIY endeavors yet, as I have not made a full year of doing it. I share stuff here because you Ladies are my e-sisters and are more forgiving if a recipe I share doesnt work in your favor, as you guys know everything does not work the same for different heads. Plus I dont care to film, edit, upload and all that jazz that comes with being on YouTube. I'd rather snap a few pics, share here and be done with it. LOL. I may start an instagram account specifically for hair in the future though...that I am open to.



I understand.  If you do instagram, let me know, I may just have to get an account.


----------



## beauti

*@ElevatedEnergy  chile...if those pics are your struggle areas I can only imagine what the other sections look like!  Very beautiful hair! Deep sigh...one day *


----------



## Jade Feria

beauti said:


> *@Jade Feria  oh girl I add oils to my shea mix too!  But also keep a pure batch and there is a difference. But the oil whipped in makes my hair extremely soft so I will keep adding it in, just not too much
> 
> As for your sheabiscus mix, do you keep it refrigerated? I have a mix like that, I add to my dc but I keep mine refrigerated bc its water based (flaxseed gel in tea mix whipped with coconut oil and aloe gel).
> 
> Eta: nevrrmind, went back and looked at your mix its oil based.*


Yeah it's oil/butter based, so I'm careful not to get any water in it. I also have a hibiscus ayurvedic tea rinse that I made. That, I keep in the fridge. I do like adding the oils to my mixes - particularly for the benefits they provide. My Shea source also sells whipped raw Shea butter, so that's less work for me when I want to use pure Shea.

@Chicoro and @ElevatedEnergy thank you for the hair pics. GOALS!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> Your hair looks great! I did a double take when I saw that super long section elongated and hanging past your hips!
> SUPA LONG HAIR!



Thanks @Chicoro That's the magic of Shea butter! Rollerset + Shea butter = Maximum elongation!


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Thanks @Chicoro That's the magic of Shea butter! Rollerset + Shea butter = Maximum elongation!



Rollerset? 

I thought that was blowdried straightened hair! Where is a link or post or series of posts that explains how you get those straight results, please?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

So who getting a Shea butter scalp massage on Valentine's Day?! 

Press play!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> Rollerset?
> 
> I thought that was blowdried straightened hair! Where is a link or post or series of posts that explains how you get those straight results, please?



It's a double stretched roller set. I airdried in 3 big braids after washing. A few days later, I lightly mist each section with water, moisturize with my conditioner bar, sealed with Shea butter and rolled with hourglass rollers. It gets pretty straight with that process.


----------



## Chicoro

_"In Burkina Faso, Shea is the 3rd highest export after cotton and livestock. It is very, important.
In the *Dioula *language its known as *"Si*" which is pronounced [Shi] like 'she'. "
~Wikipedia~
_
We say, *"Shay-ah"* butter.

It is really pronounced, *"She"* butter. (I think!)

​*Jula* (or *Dyula*, *Dioula*) is a Mande language spoken in *Burkina Faso*, Ivory Coast and Mali. It is one of the Manding languages and is most closely related to *Bambara* *,* being mutually intelligible with Bambara as well as *Malinke*. It is a trade language in West Africa and is spoken by millions of people, either as a first or second language. It is written in the Arabic script and the Latin script, as well as in the indigenous N'Ko script.

A movie spoken in Dyula is Fanta Régina Nacro's _Night of Truth_.

*Go to @1:21*
I think the way most of us pronounce "Shea", it  means or sounds like"chicken"  in Bambara!!!!!!




I love me some Chicken butter! (Not )

Night, night!


----------



## Aggie

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @Aggie @Jade Feria I'm sure your mixes will continue to be scrumptious with the oils included.


@ElevatedEnergy 
Thanks hon . I have to give my hair what it likes most. I'm sure yours will do wonderfully without the oils as well.


----------



## Aggie

ElevatedEnergy said:


> So here's my lil Shea length contribution and testimony. My left side (pulled to front) has surpassed by belly button and (pulled to the back...I couldn't get a good picture of me pulling, but when I do) rests on the top of my jean pockets.
> 
> 
> View attachment 424161
> 
> View attachment 424159
> This is important to me because along with my nape, the left side of my hair breaks faster than the rest of my hair. Adding Shea definitely gives those areas a bit more "protection" and in return they are starting to catch up to the rest of my hair.


on your lovely progress @ElevatedEnergy


----------



## NCHairDiva

beauti said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ElevatedEnergy *


This is exactly how Im looking at all @ElevatedEnergy  hair. I really just had tears. Wondering if I will ever get there. No I think Im jealous and pissed. I dont know why.  I have all types of emotions right now...


----------



## MWilson569

Thank up I to whoever suggested the Shea butter mix for hair by Jakala on etsy. I love the ingredients.


----------



## caribeandiva

NCHairDiva said:


> This is exactly how Im looking at all @ElevatedEnergy  hair. I really just had tears. Wondering if I will ever get there. No I think Im jealous and pissed. I dont know why.  I have all types of emotions right now...


Awww... you can do it! We both can!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Not really. Truth be told...I'm not 100% comfortable in my DIY endeavors yet, as I have not made a full year of doing it. I share stuff here because you Ladies are my e-sisters and are more forgiving if a recipe I share doesnt work in your favor, as you guys know everything does not work the same for different heads. Plus I dont care to film, edit, upload and all that jazz that comes with being on YouTube. I'd rather snap a few pics, share here and be done with it. LOL. I may start an instagram account specifically for hair in the future though...that I am open to.


Woweeeeeh! Go Girl! Go Girl! You have gone. 

Please post in the Vicariously thread.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

NCHairDiva said:


> This is exactly how Im looking at all @ElevatedEnergy  hair. I really just had tears. Wondering if I will ever get there. No I think Im jealous and pissed. I dont know why.  I have all types of emotions right now...


I understand, I understand .
 Ima shake it off, but if only I had just went natural sooner.  hurry up Time .

keep up the good work @ElevatedEnergy

But at least we all know what to do to get there! Even if "there" is waaaaay ova ther-r-re. Aaahhhh


----------



## Aggie

I need to get to mixing up some SB in with some other ayurveda powders to add to my deep conditioner tomorrow .


----------



## I Am So Blessed

To add to the SB hype, I do remember a while back I picked up a small tub of SB (99 cents) at the check out of the BSS. I melted it and added it to my Hollywood Beauty Cholesterol DC. My hair did feel Softer while rinsing it out.  It felt very good.


----------



## keranikki

NCHairDiva said:


> Ok. I use my Whip Shea 2x a week. And I really put it on. How often is everyone using there mix? Taking down and redoing their plaits, twists, buns, braids or whatever... Becayse mines last a very long time. I may not need to mix for a month.
> I made 2 of the small glass containers in Shea and 2 in Shea/Chebe.



I use mine as needed, mainly for sealing.  My batches last me one month on average.


----------



## keranikki

10 more pages to go…whew, I will never miss another day again. lol 

I’m still Shea sliding. I just tried APB for the first time. I love the texture of her butter. It’s like frozen yogurt and it smells divine. 

I love my Shea mix better though.


----------



## Chicoro

@ElevatedEnergy said:

_"This is important to me because along with my nape, the left side of my hair breaks faster than the rest of my hair. Adding Shea definitely gives those areas a bit more "protection"* and in return they are starting to catch up to the rest of my hair."*_

Wait a minute! Did I *READ* that correctly?
How long is the *rest *of your hair???

 *Queen Shea* and
 *Hair Feets*,don't fail me now!


 Calling all Shea -fanatics, "Get in here and see her hair!"


Shea Unicorn Induction #3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicoro

I, Chicoro, hereby officially nominate and induct @ElevatedEnergy 
into the *Shea Made Unicorn Hall of Fame*, on this 10th day of February, Saturday, 2018!

@caribeandiva and @lalla , please do your thing! 

















We not mad, though! 

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Chicoro

Get your ticket for the: * 
Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame 2018 Extravaganza!*​
I failed to mention that Willy Wonka was one of our important sponsors for our Extravaganza Event!






@caribeandiva , @lalla  and @ElevatedEnergy got theirs! There is still time for you!


So hop on down .....






and catch the Shea train all you future Shea Made Hair Unicorns!






The Shea Train will slow down so you can get on board!





You still got time. We got about 10 1/2 more Months of Traveling to do!





There are plenty of seats on board!


Go to the section marked: *For Unicorns*
If you get motion sick riding this direction,
ask that Blue Unicorn
to change seats
with you!





​


----------



## Chicoro

Please don't let your situation get to this point:






We are here to help!​


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

@Chicoro I am loving "hair feets" 

The hair that I showed in the pics are from one roller takedown on my left lower recycled part. My hair grows in a "V" shape so the point of the V is a bit longer than what I showed. (My middle section) The right section is a bit longer than the left but not as long as the middle with the V. I say all this to say...that I no longer can label my length. It's all different. LOL However all of it still hits some part of my butt. LOL


*********
Here's a tip for the group and how I'm starting to learn more about my hair, how each area of it behaves and how I treat it.

At the beginning of the year, I started recycling my parts. I took the time to make clean parts. I divided my hair in 3 big vertical sections...imagine how it looks when one does a mohawk rollerset. Broke that down again. So I have 9 parts total. This is how I handle my hair and every thing is so much easier. When I wash, I group it back up in the original 3 sections and wash that way. When I moisturize or strand seperate, I go back to the 9. Now here's what my hair taught me while doing this:

1) Because I am right handed, when I go to do anything to my hair: I out of habit, always reach for the bottom left section . Perhaps it is why that area had a small amount of breakage. It gets the most manipulation.
2) My entire middle row of hair is not rough or course at all like I used to think. It is the strongest but it is the most tangle prone.
3) My right side has less hair than my left side but it is longer.
4) My nape suffered because out of habit, I handled it last....So it got the "hurry up and finish rush job"

Please always be open to continue learning new things about your hair and yourself. I have learned to take my time with each area. Some days I only touch 1 or 2 parts LOL.


----------



## Chicoro

*"Hair Feets"  *
coined by @Chicoro​*Hair Feets*
/hɛː//fiːt/
​_noun_
plural noun:* hair feets

Definition:* When the ends of the hair extend toward, land, touch, curl under or pool on a solid, protruding area on or of the body. These solid landing areas for the hair include the collar bone, the shoulders, the armpits, the behind and the top of the thighs (when sitting).

"...her *hair feets* are resting on and touching her shoulders."
synonyms: hair ends, ends of hair, bottom of hair, longest hair strands


----------



## Chicoro

*limited time offer:* Essential depot

http://www.essentialdepot.com/product/SHEA-1GAL-PAIL.html

*Organic Shea Butter Pail - Grade A - Premium Unrefined - 1 Gallon (8 pounds)*

$79.60
_*40% OF*F (Secure Additional Discounts with Greener Life Life Club Promo Codes)_
*$47.76 *Only $38.21 With => Greener Life Club Promo Code
Giveaways - $5 per Month - Cancel Anytime


----------



## Aggie

Chicoro said:


> *limited time offer:* Essential depot
> 
> http://www.essentialdepot.com/product/SHEA-1GAL-PAIL.html
> 
> *Organic Shea Butter Pail - Grade A - Premium Unrefined - 1 Gallon (8 pounds)*
> 
> $79.60
> _*40% OF*F (Secure Additional Discounts with Greener Life Life Club Promo Codes)_
> *$47.76 *Only $38.21 With => Greener Life Club Promo Code
> Giveaways - $5 per Month - Cancel Anytime


I shop here too @Chicoro but I really don't need another pound of shea butter right now. I actually have about 14 pounds in my stash as we speak. Thanks for sharing though because if I did need some, I would pounce on this one like a cat on a rat


----------



## NCHairDiva

Chicoro said:


> *limited time offer:* Essential depot
> 
> http://www.essentialdepot.com/product/SHEA-1GAL-PAIL.html
> 
> *Organic Shea Butter Pail - Grade A - Premium Unrefined - 1 Gallon (8 pounds)*
> 
> $79.60
> _*40% OF*F (Secure Additional Discounts with Greener Life Life Club Promo Codes)_
> *$47.76 *Only $38.21 With => Greener Life Club Promo Code
> Giveaways - $5 per Month - Cancel Anytime


I have 6 pounds in my stash buy I really cant pass this up! I need this in my life especially since my sons are on the Shea Stallion team.


----------



## Taleah2009

In the process of whipping up some shea goodness


----------



## Taleah2009

Oohhh she’s butter is such a magical unicorn. I melted it down using the double boil method and froze it. I left it in the freezer for about 2 hours by accident. I started whipping it and got super nervous. It didn’t look like it would whip. I then turned up the blender and bingo! Started seeing some action. As it whipped the color started to change. Truly amazed


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

*Hello my fellow Sheabutterians*!!!

I was in North Carolina this whole entire week and got back home yesterday.  I have a feeling I will be back down there soon, but anywho, I was in a store called Roses in Greenville, NC.  I actually love it down there.  I don't know what it is about the air but every time I am there, I feel soooo relaxed and I just want to sleep.  It's so peaceful and calm there.  I digress....

I was walking around, just browsing and came across a large tub of unrefined shea butter both beige and yellow for $7.99.  I knew I needed more, but figured when I got back home, I would order some more.

I walked to the front of the store, grabbed a cart and loaded up.....


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

The 15 oz tub of the unrefined shea butter was 7.49 and the yellow unrefined shea butter was 4.99.  Not bad at all, and I didn't have to pay for shipping, etc.  I purchased several tubs, fyi. Almost cleaned them out, so if you have a Roses in your area, check them out.  They may have it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

MWilson569 said:


> Thank up I to whoever suggested the Shea butter mix for hair by Jakala on etsy. I love the ingredients.



You're more than welcome. I love the stuff. I special request it in her peach scent. 

At first I thought I was going to need future jars to be scented at 70% strength, but now I'm not so sure: The strength of the scent seems to calm down over time, I think.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> I, Chicoro, hereby officially nominate and induct @ElevatedEnergy
> into the *Shea Made Unicorn Hall of Fame*, on this 10th day of February, Saturday, 2018!
> 
> @caribeandiva and @lalla , please do your thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We not mad, though!
> 
> YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


@ElevatedEnergy welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!


----------



## NCHairDiva

So I just ordered the Shea Butter that @Chicoro posted!!! I am happy that I got it, now I can rest easily, lol. The shipping price was WAAAY crazy but at least I have enough to last me the rest of the year..or until there is a sale or something. I cant wait for it to get here I am soooo excited for it. Oh did I mention that they gave me an extra pound free! (look at God!)
Now I need to get todays hair struggle going. I think I settled Wetting my hair first and doing the Clay Mask, then shampoo, then I will use the Shea & Oats bars (leaving it on for about 2 hours while I work at bit), after that I plan on deep conditioning with a mixture of several Joico conditioner mixed together...I also add Giovoni Deep Conditioner and 2 big table spoons of Whipped Shea. I will be sitting under my electric heating cap for about an hour or so!!! Then its back to my twist.


ThatJerseyGirl said:


> View attachment 424319 View attachment 424321 View attachment 424321
> 
> *Hello my fellow Sheabutterians*!!!
> 
> I was in North Carolina this whole entire week and got back home yesterday.  I have a feeling I will be back down there soon, but anywho, I was in a store called Roses in Greenville, NC.  I actually love it down there.  I don't know what it is about the air but every time I am there, I feel soooo relaxed and I just want to sleep.  It's so peaceful and calm there.  I digress....
> 
> I was walking around, just browsing and came across a large tub of unrefined shea butter both beige and yellow for $7.99.  I knew I needed more, but figured when I got back home, I would order some more.
> 
> I walked to the front of the store, grabbed a cart and loaded up.....




Oh Wow!!! I live about 45mins from Greenville. I had no idea they had Shea Butter at Roses... I just bout 8lbs of Shea using the info that @Chicoro  posted and they gave me 1lb free. I am elated... So I think I have enough to last me the rest of the year unless there is a sale or something. But if I run out by some strange chance I now know that I can run out to Rose's and grab a few!!! I am really Shea addicted.


----------



## caribeandiva

I went to visit a long time friend today and we started talking about hair. She told me that she recently got serious about her hair and wants to grow it long like the girls she’s seen on YouTube.  She then asked me if I used rice water and I told her no. She asked why and I said because I use Shea Butter and don’t feel like I need it. I asked her if she knows what Shea Butter is and she said: “your sister gave me a small container a few weeks ago”. I should’ve known. 

I showed her my hair progress pictures and let’s just say she was interested in what I was doing.  Long story short, we went shopping, and I revamped her hair care regimen.  I introduced her to @Chicoro and her LOC method. We bought some Shea Butter at a local bss. We went back to her house and I showed her how to make whipped Shea Butter. I even let her use my new fragrance oils and she chose peach. It smells awesome! Her hair was super dry like mine. She’s currently DCing as we speak with @ElevatedEnergy ’s oatmeal milk, conditioner, olive oil and honey. She’s so excited! She keeps saying: “I have curls and they’re popping!! My curls are popping!!”.  We’ll seal her hair with Shea Butter like I do when she’s done. She’s gonna take progress pictures monthly. She’s a new mom so she doesn’t have the most free time right now. I wanna thank you ladies. You never know who the scraps off your table will end up feeding.


----------



## Aggie

caribeandiva said:


> I went to visit a long time friend today and we started talking about hair. She told me that she recently got serious about her hair and wants to grow it long like the girls she’s seen on YouTube.  She then asked me if I used rice water and I told her no. She asked why and I said because I use Shea Butter and don’t feel like I need it. I asked her if she knows what Shea Butter is and she said: “your sister gave me a small container a few weeks ago”. I should’ve known.
> 
> I showed her my hair progress pictures and let’s just say she was interested in what I was doing.  Long story short, we went shopping, and I revamped her hair care regimen.  I introduced her to @Chicoro and her LOC method. We bought some Shea Butter at a local bss. We went back to her house and I showed her how to make whipped Shea Butter. I even let her use my new fragrance oils and she chose peach. It smells awesome! Her hair was super dry like mine. She’s currently DCing as we speak with @ElevatedEnergy ’s oatmeal milk, conditioner, olive oil and honey. She’s so excited! She keeps saying: “I have curls and they’re popping!! My curls are popping!!”.  We’ll seal her hair with Shea Butter like I do when she’s done. She’s gonna take progress pictures monthly. She’s a new mom so she doesn’t have the most free time right now. I wanna thank you ladies. You never know the scraps off your table will end up feeding.


Wow! Nice friend you are @caribeandiva. Thanks for sharing this story - very encouraging.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

NCHairDiva said:


> So I just ordered the Shea Butter that @Chicoro posted!!! I am happy that I got it, now I can rest easily, lol. The shipping price was WAAAY crazy but at least I have enough to last me the rest of the year..or until there is a sale or something. I cant wait for it to get here I am soooo excited for it. Oh did I mention that they gave me an extra pound free! (look at God!)
> Now I need to get todays hair struggle going. I think I settled Wetting my hair first and doing the Clay Mask, then shampoo, then I will use the Shea & Oats bars (leaving it on for about 2 hours while I work at bit), after that I plan on deep conditioning with a mixture of several Joico conditioner mixed together...I also add Giovoni Deep Conditioner and 2 big table spoons of Whipped Shea. I will be sitting under my electric heating cap for about an hour or so!!! Then its back to my twist, this time I will be fo
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Wow!!! I live about 45mins from Greenville. I had no idea they had Shea Butter at Roses... I just bout 8lbs of Shea using the info that @Chicoro  posted and they gave me 1lb free. I am elated... So I think I have enough to last me the rest of the year unless there is a sale or something. But if I run out by some strange chance I now know that I can run out to Rose's and grab a few!!! I am really Shea addicted.




I have cousins in Snow Hill & Farmville and those surrounding areas.  So I went to Roses in Farmville and they had it there too!  I had no idea they even sold it.  I wasn't even looking for it.  I was just browsing and stumbled across it.  I'm always finding "things" when I go to NC lololol!  I have a love for peanuts and skins when I go so I always go to the stockyard in Ayden on either Wednesday and Saturday.  So much so, sme of the vendors know me on a first name basis now lololol.....  I will be down there again, probably next week because I have a fam member on Life Support there so.....we'll see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ThatJerseyGirl
And a Good Day to you Fellow Sheasistern!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Made x2 8oz Unrefined SB batches tonight:

Batch #1
Amla Oil
Amla Powder

Batch #2
Fenugreek Powder
Pure Argan Oil
Snickerdoodle F.O.  *smells just like Oyin BSP*


----------



## caribeandiva

keranikki said:


> 10 more pages to go…whew, I will never miss another day again. lol...


Big mistake right thurr


----------



## Chicoro

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> I have cousins in Snow Hill & Farmville and those surrounding areas.  So I went to Roses in Farmville and they had it there too!  I had no idea they even sold it.  I wasn't even looking for it.  I was just browsing and stumbled across it.  I'm always finding "things" when I go to NC lololol!  I have a love for peanuts and skins when I go so I always go to the stockyard in Ayden on either Wednesday and Saturday.  So much so, sme of the vendors know me on a first name basis now lololol.....  I will be down there again, probably next week because *I have a fam member on Life Support t*here so.....we'll see.



Take care of* YOURSELF* while you trek back and forth to provide assistance and support to your loved one and the family of your loved one. The flu is still raging and it likes to sneak up on a tired, stressed body. Stay well and be well.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Thank you, @Chicoro and I am well. 


@caribeandiva --Good for you and your friend!!!  Is your friend natural?  I wish her the best of luck on her hair journey.


----------



## keranikki

Chicoro said:


> Thank you ladies for the sweet birthday wishes! I appreciate them and I appreciate you very much.



Happy Belated Birthday! Sorry I’m late!


----------



## LivingInPeace

So I bought 2lbs of shea butter and 2lbs of cocoa butter. I’m going to be whipping up some homemade goodness for hair and body, baby.


----------



## Chicoro

*2 Types of Butters: West and North!
Vitellaria Paradoxa (West Africa)-Traditionally Used as Butter for Skin and Hair and 
Nilotica (Northern Uganda and Southern Sudan-Traditional Used as an Oil for Cosmetics)*​
_"The West African variety of shea, *Vitellaria paradoxa,* has been traditionally processed and locally used, as cooking oil or as butter for the skin and hair.  A *subspecies* *nilotica,* found in *northern Uganda and southern Sudan* produces *superior quality oil for the cosmetics industry,* but is not found in food preparation or as a food ingredient." 
_
*Source*: "*THE SHEA BUTTER VALUE CHAIN REFINING IN WEST AFRICA WATH" Technical Report No. 3, *page 8 of 36


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Chicoro
Do you happen to know the origins your "Fermented Nutty" Butter came from? 

I got a hold of a real funky butter that claims to be from G.hana and I wondered if I just think it stanks naturally  or if it was made with _rotten or fermented Shea nuts?_


----------



## Chicoro

*Did You Know?*​

According to the Institute of International Tropical Agriculture, Africa produces about 1,760,000 metric tonnes (t) of raw shea nuts annually (IITA, March 2002) from its wild trees mainly in the Savannah and Sahel regions. Producers, however, harvest only a fraction, about 35% (about 600,000 t ), which is then transformed into butter or exported as nuts.

The shea tree grows naturally in the wild of the dry Savannah belt of West Africa. Its range stretches from Senegal in the west to Sudan in the east, and into the foothills of the Ethiopian highlands. Shea trees thrive in 19 countries across the African continent.

Seven West African countries (Ghana, Burkina Faso, Benin, Cote d’Ivoire, Nigeria, Mali and Togo) produce a total of about 500,000 t of shea nuts. These countries export an estimated 270,000 t as raw nuts and convert the remaining 230,000 t into roughly 60,000 t of crude shea butter, half of which is later exported. 

*Source*: "*THE SHEA BUTTER VALUE CHAIN REFINING IN WEST AFRICA WATH" Technical Report No. 3, *Executive Summary


----------



## caribeandiva

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> @caribeandiva --Good for you and your friend!!!  Is your friend natural?  I wish her the best of luck on her hair journey.


Thank you and Yes she’s natural.


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> Do you happen to know the origins your "Fermented Nutty" Butter came from?
> 
> I got a hold of a real funky butter that claims to be from G.hana and I wondered if I just think it stanks naturally  or if it was made with _rotten or fermented Shea nuts?_



*Mine was from Dakar, Senegal: Zena Pure Shea Butter *(Manufactured by Zena Exotic Fruits, Dakar, Senegal)
http://www.senegalexport.com/fr/zena-exotic-fruits-success-story

What is all the information on yours? Do you have names and addresses? If so, can you post it?


----------



## Chicoro

*We Interrupt Our Regularly Scheduled Shea Programming... for LHCF Member
@Zaz !*​


Hey! One of our members here, @Zaz is trying to win an opportunity to do some writing abroad in Africa. All you have to do is go to the LHCF thread I linked below, and click on it and the Facebook link of her post is provided in that thread. She only needs for you to like her Facebook post. That's it! Just two (2) steps to help make one of our member's dream come true.

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/help-me-win-please.831199/


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Chicoro 
I don't have names/addresses but it says: 100% Raw, Organic, Unrefined SB from G.hana.


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> I don't have names/addresses but it says: 100% Raw, Organic, Unrefined SB from G.hana.



What is the name of the brand? Do you have that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chicoro said:


> *What is the name of the brand? Do you have that?*


@Chicoro 
No, I do not have it but smells like Cow Manure.


----------



## Chicoro

*NASPAN set to grow GDP as Nigeria loses 
$2.2b to shea smuggling*​Read more at: https://www.vanguardngr.com/2015/11/naspan-set-to-grow-gdp-as-nigeria-loses-2-2b-to-shea-smuggling/
​*By Ebele Orakpo (written in 2015)*

Although Nigeria is the largest producer of shea nuts in Africa, accounting for about 40 per cent of the 600,000 MT of shea nut in West Africa annually, accounting for almost 60 per cent of world’s supply of shea butter and allied derivatives valued at about $3.8 billion every year according to Global Shea Alliance, yet, the country is not benefiting from the huge shea market because of low quality of the butter and nuts. [...]


If we get the government on our side to improve the quality, train more women in the rural areas, we will achieve much.” In some of these villages, there are no television sets so the women are cut off, meanwhile they are the ones putting food on a lot of people’s table. Government needs to help us strategize on how to help the women in health and safety. *Most times they get raped, bitten by snakes etc. Women go into the bush at about 5.00am to pick the nuts.*


There is also a process for picking shea nuts. It is all natural; *nobody planted shea tree. It is a gift from God* and because of that, every single process of shea is natural. The picking, boiling, processing are all natural. Shea nuts are not plucked from the tree, they are allowed to drop by themselves. If they are plucked from the tree, you get low quality butter. Taking them to a processing centre is another issue entirely.  [...]

Read more at: https://www.vanguardngr.com/2015/11/naspan-set-to-grow-gdp-as-nigeria-loses-2-2b-to-shea-smuggling/


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> No, I do not have it but smells like Cow Manure.



Mine didn't smell like cow manure. It smelled more like gasoline.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chicoro said:


> *Mine didn't smell like cow manure. It smelled more like gasoline.*


@Chicoro


Mine smells like Cow Patties!

ETA: The seller has offered to return my money.  He said they get it from different places and he agreed he hasn't had a batch that smelled like this before.


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> 
> 
> Mine smells like Cow Patties!


Are you going to throw it in the trash? How much was it in terms of cost and quantity?


----------



## Chicoro

LivingInPeace said:


> So I bought 2lbs of shea butter and 2lbs of cocoa butter. I’m going to be whipping up some homemade goodness for hair and body, baby.



Did you order online? Which vendor did you use please, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## LivingInPeace

Chicoro said:


> Did you order online? Which vendor did you use please, if you don't mind sharing?


Essential Depot


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

caribeandiva said:


> I went to visit a long time friend today and we started talking about hair. She told me that she recently got serious about her hair and wants to grow it long like the girls she’s seen on YouTube.  She then asked me if I used rice water and I told her no. She asked why and I said because I use Shea Butter and don’t feel like I need it. I asked her if she knows what Shea Butter is and she said: “your sister gave me a small container a few weeks ago”. I should’ve known.
> 
> I showed her my hair progress pictures and let’s just say she was interested in what I was doing.  Long story short, we went shopping, and I revamped her hair care regimen.  I introduced her to @Chicoro and her LOC method. We bought some Shea Butter at a local bss. We went back to her house and I showed her how to make whipped Shea Butter. I even let her use my new fragrance oils and she chose peach. It smells awesome! Her hair was super dry like mine. She’s currently DCing as we speak with @ElevatedEnergy ’s oatmeal milk, conditioner, olive oil and honey. She’s so excited! She keeps saying: “I have curls and they’re popping!! My curls are popping!!”.  We’ll seal her hair with Shea Butter like I do when she’s done. She’s gonna take progress pictures monthly. She’s a new mom so she doesn’t have the most free time right now. I wanna thank you ladies. You never know who the scraps off your table will end up feeding.



Let's go ahead and prepare her seat in the "Shea Unicorn Hall of Fame". *pats seats* 
Let your friend know we are keeping her seat warm!


----------



## Kimbosheart

Chicoro said:


> *NASPAN set to grow GDP as Nigeria loses
> $2.2b to shea smuggling*​Read more at: https://www.vanguardngr.com/2015/11/naspan-set-to-grow-gdp-as-nigeria-loses-2-2b-to-shea-smuggling/
> ​*By Ebele Orakpo (written in 2015)*
> 
> Although Nigeria is the largest producer of shea nuts in Africa, accounting for about 40 per cent of the 600,000 MT of shea nut in West Africa annually, accounting for almost 60 per cent of world’s supply of shea butter and allied derivatives valued at about $3.8 billion every year according to Global Shea Alliance, yet, the country is not benefiting from the huge shea market because of low quality of the butter and nuts. [...]
> 
> 
> If we get the government on our side to improve the quality, train more women in the rural areas, we will achieve much.” In some of these villages, there are no television sets so the women are cut off, meanwhile they are the ones putting food on a lot of people’s table. Government needs to help us strategize on how to help the women in health and safety. *Most times they get raped, bitten by snakes etc. Women go into the bush at about 5.00am to pick the nuts.*
> 
> 
> There is also a process for picking shea nuts. It is all natural; *nobody planted shea tree. It is a gift from God* and because of that, every single process of shea is natural. The picking, boiling, processing are all natural. Shea nuts are not plucked from the tree, they are allowed to drop by themselves. If they are plucked from the tree, you get low quality butter. Taking them to a processing centre is another issue entirely.  [...]
> 
> Read more at: https://www.vanguardngr.com/2015/11/naspan-set-to-grow-gdp-as-nigeria-loses-2-2b-to-shea-smuggling/



Thanks for this. Is there something we can do to help? Petition the government or write to our congressional reps to discuss this with Nigeria? I know it’s a long shot with this administration but I would like to see the women protected and empowered.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chicoro said:


> *Are you going to throw it in the trash? How much was it in terms of cost and quantity?*


@Chicoro
The Vendor agreed to reimburse me for it, minus shipping.  

He said it is within the shelf-life and he admits it has a strong extremely pungent scent, but said he works around EO's, Butters and SB all day, so he is probably immune to the scent.


----------



## Chicoro

Kimbosheart said:


> Thanks for this. I*s there something we can do to help? Petition the government or write to our congressional reps to discuss this with Nigeria?* I know it’s a long shot with this administration but I would like to see the women protected and empowered.



I don't know.

*If I had to give an answer, I personally would not spend time or effort on a petition.* Ideally, spending our money DIRECTLY with the cooperatives would seem to be far more impactful.

That article was published in 2015. I presented it here to help provide a 360 view of what can happen and does happen to the women, as it relates to the gathering of Shea nuts. Most people in America lead a GREAT, cushy, life in comparison to 99.99% of the world. The average American is very, very lucky. Black women in America, compared to Black women in other parts of the world, especially lead outstanding lives, even when racism and poverty are taken into account. But that is my unsubstantiated, opinion. In the scheme of things, my opinion means nothing and it counts for nothing.

I try to provide information. I know women on LHCF like to have the 360 view of situations in order to make their own assessments and draw their own conclusions.


As @Honey Bee
stated in post #480 of this thread,  vertical integration is what is needed. The closer the women are to their customer, the more money they make. Right now, they gather the nuts and those are shipped off and processed somewhere else.

So the point is, with Black American women in the US being technically savvy, influential and concerned about the welfare of others, there is a perfect set-up for us to work together. I think many of us would love to buy directly from the women cooperatives!

If these women cooperatives could:

Get online with websites from which we could order direct (gatherer - to - customer with no middle persons)
Use that cash to buy and  increase their control of more parts of the value chain (processing  factories, end product creation, retail etc)
Continue to improve the quality of their Shea butter
Create high end products using Shea butter
I believe that would do more than any protesting or petition writing. People want to eat, live and enjoy life. Money is the means by which many can do so.


I don't think it's about administrative or political support. It's about money. Money is power. They need to have direct access to the money. That would include, but not be limited to, individual customers like us. These things are what would help.


----------



## Kimbosheart

Thanks for the background. I like the buying from collectives idea and I know there are a few startups giving micro loans to indigenous businesses in Africa. They also provide some business support. That may be a good place to start. 

I mentioned political since that article seemed to initially discuss some government support they were lobbying for.


----------



## caribeandiva

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Let's go ahead and prepare her seat in the "Shea Unicorn Hall of Fame". *pats seats*
> Let your friend know we are keeping her seat warm!


I just did!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> I just did!



Keep us posted about her progress!


----------



## Chicoro

Kimbosheart said:


> Thanks for the background. I like the buying from collectives idea and *I know there are a few startups giving micro loans to indigenous businesses in Africa. They also provide some business support. That may be a good place to start. *
> 
> I mentioned political since that article seemed to initially discuss some government support they were lobbying for.



It was a good question that you asked. And it is good information you have provided for us. You just never know what you  write could be the answer that someone is looking for! So keep those thoughts, opinions and questions coming.


----------



## Chicoro

@ThatJerseyGirl ,

Are you going to congratulate @ElevatedEnergy on her newly minted Unicorn Status in this thread, too?


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Lawd..I have posted something in the wrong thread.....*Sighs*

anyway, my message was

@Chicoro & @Zaz -- It is done.  I "liked" her post and wished her well.  If there is anything else I can do to help a sista, let me know. 

@ElevatedEnergy -- again, pardon my manners, with this thread moving at lightening speed, CONGRATS on your Shea Unicorn Hall of Fame status 

I'm going to try your deep conditioner recipe very soon, once i figure out a regimen as to whether I should wash and deep condition weekly or bi weekly.


----------



## Chicoro

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> *Lawd..I have posted something in the wrong thread.....*Sighs**
> 
> anyway, my message was
> 
> @Chicoro & @Zaz -- It is done.  I "liked" her post and wished her well.  If there is anything else I can do to help a sista, let me know.
> 
> @ElevatedEnergy -- again, pardon my manners, with this thread moving at lightening speed, CONGRATS on your Shea Unicorn Hall of Fame status
> 
> I'm going to try your deep conditioner recipe very soon, once i figure out a regimen as to whether I should wash and deep condition weekly or bi weekly.



So cute! 
I said to myself, " This Shea butter thread is now starting to invade other threads! We out here on these streets  posting about Shea butter all over LHCF!  Shea butter respects NO BOUNDARIES! Shea butter using us as vessels to 'gone get' other people who aren't even interested in this thread or Shea butter.

@ThatJerseyGirl , you are true Shea Soldier, girl!


----------



## Aggie

Chicoro said:


> *We Interrupt Our Regularly Scheduled Shea Programming... for LHCF Member
> @Zaz !*​
> 
> 
> Hey! One of our members here, @Zaz is trying to win an opportunity to do some writing abroad in Africa. All you have to do is go to the LHCF thread I linked below, and click on it and the Facebook link of her post is provided in that thread. She only needs for you to like her Facebook post. That's it! Just two (2) steps to help make one of our member's dream come true.
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/help-me-win-please.831199/


Congrats to @Zaz but unfortunately I no longer have a Facebook page so I'm unable to like her post but I wish all the best with her quest.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> If these women cooperatives could:
> 
> Get online with websites from which we could order direct (gatherer - to - customer with no middle persons)


I’d totally buy from them because I want them to prosper and succeed!


----------



## Loving

Shea confession- my hair is due to be relaxed next weekend and it's at that stage where the nape and temples are super dry. This morning it was so dry I knew if I tried to comb those areas, they would break. I took my moisturizer and rubbed those areas and then followed up with a generous helping of shea butter. The shea butter just melted in my hair and left it feeling so soft! I'm now sold!


----------



## Zaz

Chicoro said:


> *We Interrupt Our Regularly Scheduled Shea Programming... for LHCF Member
> @Zaz !*​
> 
> 
> Hey! One of our members here, @Zaz is trying to win an opportunity to do some writing abroad in Africa. All you have to do is go to the LHCF thread I linked below, and click on it and the Facebook link of her post is provided in that thread. She only needs for you to like her Facebook post. That's it! Just two (2) steps to help make one of our member's dream come true.
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/help-me-win-please.831199/



Thank you so much @Chicoro 

Love my LHCF sisterhood


----------



## Chicoro

Loving said:


> Shea confession- my hair is due to be relaxed next weekend and it's at that stage where the nape and temples are super dry. This morning it was so dry I knew if I tried to comb those areas, they would break. I took my moisturizer and rubbed those areas and then followed up with a generous helping of shea butter. The shea butter just melted in my hair and left it feeling so soft! *I'm now sold!*



Girl, Shea butter bought you a long time ago! ...along with the rest of us.  So glad your hair got moist and juicy and soft and didn't break. YEAH, @Loving !


----------



## Chicoro

Zaz said:


> Thank you so much @Chicoro
> 
> Love my LHCF sisterhood



No problem!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> *I’d totally buy from them because I want them to prosper and succeed!*



I believe this to be the sentiment of so many of us here!

Night, night ya'll!


----------



## NicWhite

Chicoro said:


> So cute!
> I said to myself, " This Shea butter thread is now starting to invade other threads! We out here on these streets  posting about Shea butter all over LHCF!  Shea butter respects NO BOUNDARIES! Shea butter using us as vessels to 'gone get' other people who aren't even interested in this thread or Shea butter.
> 
> @ThatJerseyGirl , you are true Shea Soldier, girl!



You ain’t neva’ lied. I made a post involving Shea Butter in the entertainment forum.


----------



## Aggie

NicWhite said:


> You ain’t neva’ lied. I made a post involving Shea Butter in the entertainment forum.


 This is so funny


----------



## NCHairDiva

Kimbosheart said:


> Thanks for this. Is there something we can do to help? Petition the government or write to our congressional reps to discuss this with Nigeria? I know it’s a long shot with this administration but I would like to see the women protected and empowered.


I know a few ppl in positions of power there and I will see if I can gain more knowledge on the situation. I would hate to go on strike to effect change....


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Chicoro said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl ,
> 
> Are you going to congratulate @ElevatedEnergy on her newly minted Unicorn Status in this thread, too?



haha!  I saw this late and yes ma'am, I sure did!  I was in NC at my cousin's house where there is no wifi and my signal was not great at all, but I read it and made mental note to congratulate!  I couldn't let something like that slip through the cracks lololol...

[email protected] minted.... When I read it, I had  visual of @ElevatedEnergy coming down the runway wearing a crown and someone running up to her draping a cape across her shoulders as she waved to the crowd, while holding a bouquet of shea flowers lolololol....

Speaking of NC, @NCHairDiva did you ever get a chance to go to a Roses near you to see if they had it?  We have a store here (southern VA)  and I went in today just to see if they sold it and they do!

ETA -- THIS THREAD IS MOVING AT LIGHTENING SPEED ...I've missed a lot lolol...


----------



## keranikki

Chicoro said:


> I don't know.
> 
> 
> So the point is, with Black American women in the US being technically savvy, influential and concerned about the welfare of others, there is a perfect set-up for us to work together. I think many of us would love to buy directly from the women cooperatives!
> 
> If these women cooperatives could:
> 
> Get online with websites from which we could order direct (gatherer - to - customer with no middle persons)
> Use that cash to buy and  increase their control of more parts of the value chain (processing  factories, end product creation, retail etc)
> Continue to improve the quality of their Shea butter
> Create high end products using Shea butter.





I love your thinking! This is essentially my plan.


----------



## LivingInPeace

I made a jar of whipped Shea scented with jasmine and sandalwood vanilla fragrance oils. I put in coconut oil, olive oil and grape seed oil. It smells really good. I’ll be using it on my hair and body. I’m also going to be putting it on some of my husband’s scars from an accident.


----------



## beauti

*@LivingInPeace your blend of fragrance oils sounds divine! *


----------



## NCHairDiva

Last night went terribly wrong. I did my protein treatment and did not have a chance to finish my wash day. Smh I felt so sick all day and night. Im scared of what my hair is doing under my wrap. All I know is that I need to finish my routine and get this Shea glide going on.
And I just got a message that my 9lbs of Shea will be here on Valentine's day...HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY TO ME!!!


----------



## caribeandiva

NCHairDiva said:


> Last night went terribly wrong. I did my protein treatment and did not have a chance to finish my wash day. Smh I felt so sick all day and night. Im scared of what my hair is doing under my wrap. All I know is that I need to finish my routine and get this Shea glide going on.
> And I just got a message that my 9lbs of Shea will be here on Valentine's day...HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY TO ME!!!


Oh no.  I’m sure it’ll turn out fine. Shea butter to the rescue right?


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> *limited time offer:* Essential depot
> 
> http://www.essentialdepot.com/product/SHEA-1GAL-PAIL.html
> 
> *Organic Shea Butter Pail - Grade A - Premium Unrefined - 1 Gallon (8 pounds)*
> 
> $79.60
> _*40% OF*F (Secure Additional Discounts with Greener Life Life Club Promo Codes)_
> *$47.76 *Only $38.21 With => Greener Life Club Promo Code
> Giveaways - $5 per Month - Cancel Anytime


----------



## caribeandiva

Girl bye. Get a hand mixer


----------



## cravoecanela

It's been a little over a month since I've started using whipped shea butter regularly. I took down my three week old mini twists expecting a whole lot of shed hair, but I actually noticed much less than I normally do (I usually take my twists down after two weeks). My hair also looks thicker but I won't attribute that to the shea butter just yet. I will continue using it!


----------



## Aggie

Tonight I moisturized with Donna Marie Super Butter Creme and my Shea butter mixture to heavy seal.


----------



## Jade Feria

After my DC, moisturized with NG Pure Hydration Leave-in and sealed with The Mane Choice butter


----------



## bjade757

Moisturized with my shea mix last night. Hair feels so soft and fluffy today!


----------



## Keen

NCHairDiva said:


> Last night went terribly wrong. I did my protein treatment and did not have a chance to finish my wash day. Smh I felt so sick all day and night. Im scared of what my hair is doing under my wrap. All I know is that I need to finish my routine and get this Shea glide going on.
> And I just got a message that my 9lbs of Shea will be here on Valentine's day...HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY TO ME!!!


If you don't want to wash your hair again, spray it with water or whatever you use for moisture. Then, layer it with SB, put on a showercap and voila!


----------



## Chicoro

*Shea is bought from the women at $1.50 dollars per liter, in Nigeria. *These women get a buck fifty for 1 liter, 1000 grams or 2.2 pounds. Nigeria has 50% to 60% of the Shea treas. But, Burkina Faso and Ghana and Togo out produce Nigeria when it comes to Shea butter production. The women of Nigeria need training and support and an infusion of money. If they had a website with direct order, I'd be _*ON THAT*_!

*The women cannot refine, package or label it.* Thus, it is inferred that this is partly why the women miss out on the profits.






*Point #1*: Nobody in these FORMAL reports EVER mentions the magic of Shea butter as it pertains to Afro-textured hair. Imagine when the world discovers this.

*Point #2:* The middleman is their challenge. Women take the risk and do the hard labor. Males, men, get the butter and sell it for 30 dollars in the shops and do not return the profits to the women.

*Point #3: *The lady in the weave delivering the report, doesn't realize that she is only 1-2 years away of growing her own natural hair just as long as that weave. All she needs to do is apply the very magical Shea butter.  She's standing next to a treasure, in the midst of it, and doesn't even realize it.


----------



## GGsKin

After a light shampoo, moisture DC and clay wash last night, I smoothed some of my ayur-Shea butter mix on my ends, (hairline and exposed roots at my centre part) and topped with diluted KCCC.

So far this Shea butter mix feels beneficial and has no negative effect on the look of my wngs. However, washing at two week intervals and using this mix (+gel) is leaving me with dirty build up that feels like knots. I literally scrape it off my strands. Now that my work load has eased up a bit, I will aim to wash my hair once a week and see if that makes a difference.

ETA: I'm ready to re-up on some Shea butter. Almost finished the 8oz jar I whipped up when I joined this thread. I'm going to whip up another batch soon, with less oils.


----------



## LivingInPeace

I feel like I’m seeing fewer split ends since I started using Shea butter regularly. I hope it’s not just wishful thinking. Or maybe it’s that wishful thinking works?


----------



## caribeandiva

LivingInPeace said:


> I feel like I’m seeing fewer split ends since I started using Shea butter regularly. I hope it’s not just wishful thinking. Or maybe it’s that wishful thinking works?


Ive noticed the same thing too.


----------



## Chicoro

LivingInPeace said:


> *I feel like I’m seeing fewer split ends since* I started using Shea butter regularly. I hope it’s not just wishful thinking. Or maybe it’s that wishful thinking works?



This is my experience, too!


----------



## Chicoro

I'm on the look out for Shea Made Hair Unicorns. So if ya'll spot one or two, please let me know...














Here's one to give you an idea of what we are on the lookout for!


----------



## Chicoro

I wasn't able to get to my hair for about four (4) days. Usually, my hair would be a matted mess on the ends without Shea butter.  I bought a steamer awhile back because the tangles had reached a ridiculous level. Now, I no longer think about that steamer. 

I've experienced a lifetime of tangles and pain. All that has been minimized, if not erased, with the use of Shea butter. 

I made a batch of my whipped Shea butter with my Shea butter from Mali. I love it. It is really dense and thick. Thus far, my favorite Shea butters have been from Burkina Faso and Mali.


----------



## Chicoro

AbsyBlvd said:


> After a light shampoo, moisture DC and clay wash last night, I smoothed some of my* ayur-Shea butter mix *on my ends, (hairline and exposed roots at my centre part) and topped with diluted KCCC.
> 
> So far this Shea butter mix feels beneficial and has no negative effect on the look of my wngs. However, washing at two week intervals and using this mix (+gel) is leaving me with dirty build up that feels like knots. I literally scrape it off my strands. Now that my work load has eased up a bit, I will aim to wash my hair once a week and see if that makes a difference.
> 
> ETA: I'm ready to re-up on some Shea butter. Almost finished the 8oz jar I whipped up when I joined this thread. I'm going to whip up another batch soon, with less oils.



What's in your ayur-Shea butter mix?


----------



## GGsKin

Chicoro said:


> What's in your ayur-Shea butter mix?



If I remember, I whipped Shea Nilotica, and ayurvedic oil made from castor oil, hempseed, coconut oil, kalpi tone and heenara powders.

ETA: I forgot to mention olive oil. The first oil to get cut lol.


----------



## BlessedXs2

Mixed up an Ayurvedic mix today! Shea butter with hibiscus henna and a tad alma powder. Also used coconut olive hempseed avocado and castor oil. It was so wet I ended up using more Shea butter I used almost a whole  pound! Hope I like this because I sure have a lot of it


----------



## NCHairDiva

Sooooo, I don't know if Im having a protein overload or what.
Problems: My hair doesn't feel moisturized, it is (webbed) tangled at the roots, and I lost a loy of tangled knots
Cause: I did 2 types of protiens on Saturday and was unable to deep condition. Then I did a henna mask treatment on Monday for 3hrs.
What should have helped: i deep conditioned with everything moisturizing under heat cap for 2 hours. I then sprayed SCurl and used my whipped Shea....But it still doesny feel right....smh  
What do you all think???


----------



## keranikki

NCHairDiva said:


> Sooooo, I don't know if Im having a protein overload or what.
> Problems: My hair doesn't feel moisturized, it is (webbed) tangled at the roots, and I lost a loy of tangled knots
> Cause: I did 2 types of protiens on Saturday and was unable to deep condition. Then I did a henna mask treatment on Monday for 3hrs.
> What should have helped: i deep conditioned with everything moisturizing under heat cap for 2 hours. I then sprayed SCurl and used my whipped Shea....But it still doesny feel right....smh
> What do you all think???



Put a cap on and give it another day. I did a protein overload before and it took almost a week to normalize. I moisturized and sealed, waited two days, then cowashed and M&S again. I was extra gentle, so I didn’t lose any hair.


----------



## jennex

LivingInPeace said:


> I feel like* I’m seeing fewer split ends since I started using Shea butter regularly. *I hope it’s not just wishful thinking. Or maybe it’s that wishful thinking works?


Same here.  And less single strand knots.


----------



## jennex

Chicoro said:


> Shea is bought from the women at $1.50 dollars per liter, in Nigeria. These women get a buck fifty for 1 liter, 1000 grams or 2.2 pounds. Nigeria has 50% to 60% of the Shea treas. But, Burkina Faso and Ghana and Togo out produce Nigeria when it comes to Shea butter production. The women of Nigeria need training and support and an infusion of money. *If they had a website with direct order, I'd be ON THAT!*


Girrrl, who you tellin? I sooo want to get my hands on some Nigerian shea butter!


----------



## Chicoro

NCHairDiva said:


> Sooooo, I don't know if Im having a protein overload or what.
> Problems: My hair doesn't feel moisturized, it is (webbed) tangled at the roots, and I lost a loy of tangled knots
> Cause: I did 2 types of protiens on Saturday and was unable to deep condition. Then I did a henna mask treatment on Monday for 3hrs.
> What should have helped: i deep conditioned with everything moisturizing under heat cap for 2 hours. I then *sprayed SCurl* and used my whipped Shea....But it still doesny feel right....smh
> What do you all think???



*That SCurl has protein in it, too. *I would suggest once you get to the style stage again, you use either plain water or water and glycerin and oil only, to replace the Scurl for the next week or two. The Scurl is just adding to your protein issues.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

NCHairDiva said:


> Sooooo, I don't know if Im having a protein overload or what.
> Problems: My hair doesn't feel moisturized, it is (webbed) tangled at the roots, and I lost a loy of tangled knots
> Cause: I did 2 types of protiens on Saturday and was unable to deep condition. Then I did a henna mask treatment on Monday for 3hrs.
> What should have helped: i deep conditioned with everything moisturizing under heat cap for 2 hours. I then sprayed SCurl and used my whipped Shea....But it still doesny feel right....smh
> What do you all think???




I had the same exact thing happen just two weeks ago.  When I looked at my so called "Moisturizing" conditioners, the contained some type of protein.  

What did I do?  I spritzed my hair with water and added olive oil and did a hot oil treatment to replace the oils lost. Then, I co-washed my hair using Joico Moisturizing conditioner and deep conditioned with Joico and my hair is fine now.  I used Kinky Kurly Knot today as a leave in and twisted with my shea butter mix.   The Henna is a very strong protein treatment which will render your hair extremely dry, so you have to replace the oils and moisture lost in your hair.  

Another alternative is to spritz your hair with water and use your shea mix as a pre poo to put the moisture and oils back into your hair using a heating cap.  Then co wash and deep condition from there using some of your shea mix with your deep conditioner.  Let us know how this works out.


----------



## Jade Feria

LivingInPeace said:


> I feel like I’m seeing fewer split ends since I started using Shea butter regularly. I hope it’s not just wishful thinking. Or maybe it’s that wishful thinking works?





jennex said:


> Same here.  And less single strand knots.



Same here! Dramatic decrease in SSKs, and I am HERE for that!

Since 2018 is all about retention, I've decided to incorporate more moisturizing/sealing sessions into my regimen. If not every day, then every other day at least.
Tonight, I sprayed APB leave-in spray and sealed with APB peach hibiscus hair & body butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chicoro said:


> *I've experienced a lifetime of tangles and pain. All that has been minimized, if not erased, with the use of Shea butter. *


@Chicoro
This was me as a new Natural!  Glad that point of my Journey is over.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Hey ladies, checking in. January was a very rough month for me, and my hair was very low on the totem pole of things to be concerned with. But the one constant thing in my sad arse routine for January was my whipped shea. I know without a doubt that it saved my hair, even made it better. I would be experiencing a huge setback if it weren't for that precious butter, I'm 200% sure of it. But instead my hair is actually flourishing.

My routine was basically leave my hair the *** alone lol. I would cowash at the begining of the week, add Oyin Hair Dew then seal my ends heavy with the butter, adding the remenants from my hands onto the length and roots. Then I would flat twist or do a braid out for the week, rebraiding every couple days and adding more butter as necessary.  I didn't realize how my hair was progressing until someone came to visit me and said How is it that your hair looks this amazing under these circumstances. And I finally looked at my hair like Oh crap it IS amazing 

I also used it daily on my skin as a moisturizer. I was without my normal skincare routine and I was nervous about putting the butter on my face for fear it would cause breakouts. But my skin looooves it. I got compliments every where I went on my skin, I didn't wear a stitch of makeup.  This stuff is just awesome.

Here are a few pics of my hair in a braidout. I'm not on @ElevatedEnergy 's level but I'm tryna get there. 

This is a twist. My twists have never looked this thick (for my hair density) and healthy before.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rvnmkrcvgrmw0rb/Photo Feb 01, 5 27 33 PM.jpg?dl=0

Braid out pics

https://www.dropbox.com/s/794qdrkuukp14wk/Photo Feb 12, 5 32 46 PM (1).jpg?dl=0


https://www.dropbox.com/s/tzm0dnxzubqusni/Photo Feb 12, 5 42 06 PM.jpg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/i0lvwnuxkeu1b47/Photo Feb 12, 5 42 20 PM.jpg?dl=0

This was a day five braidout that was about to die lol but stayed shiny and hydrated. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9uk4qecod1g0q3v/Photo Feb 11, 5 58 00 PM.jpg?dl=0

Keep whippin that work, ladies!!!!


----------



## Keen

Jade Feria said:


> Same here! Dramatic decrease in SSKs, and I am HERE for that!
> 
> Since 2018 is all about retention, I've decided to incorporate more moisturizing/sealing sessions into my regimen. If not every day, then every other day at most.
> Tonight, I sprayed APB leave-in spray and sealed with APB peach hibiscus hair & body butter.


I initially was going to take a wait and see approach with SB but with all the testimonies of how it reduce SSK, I went for it. SSK had been driving me mad! A month later, I still have SSK but they have been reduced by at least 50%. I was going to post about it but I wanted to wait for my next wash. This is amazing.


----------



## bjade757

NCHairDiva said:


> Sooooo, I don't know if Im having a protein overload or what.
> Problems: My hair doesn't feel moisturized, it is (webbed) tangled at the roots, and I lost a loy of tangled knots
> Cause: I did 2 types of protiens on Saturday and was unable to deep condition. Then I did a henna mask treatment on Monday for 3hrs.
> What should have helped: i deep conditioned with everything moisturizing under heat cap for 2 hours. I then sprayed SCurl and used my whipped Shea....But it still doesny feel right....smh
> What do you all think???


Do you have a steamer? I think 30 mins or so under one with a super moisturizing dc should bring you back.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

NCHairDiva said:


> Sooooo, I don't know if Im having a protein overload or what.
> Problems: My hair doesn't feel moisturized, it is (webbed) tangled at the roots, and I lost a loy of tangled knots
> Cause: I did 2 types of protiens on Saturday and was unable to deep condition. Then I did a henna mask treatment on Monday for 3hrs.
> What should have helped: i deep conditioned with everything moisturizing under heat cap for 2 hours. I then sprayed SCurl and used my whipped Shea....But it still doesny feel right....smh
> What do you all think???


Tracey Simmons had moisture overload and she did a clay wash/treatment, hair returned to normal I think the same day.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

NCHairDiva said:


> Sooooo, I don't know if Im having a protein overload or what.
> Problems: My hair doesn't feel moisturized, it is (webbed) tangled at the roots, and I lost a loy of tangled knots
> Cause: I did 2 types of protiens on Saturday and was unable to deep condition. Then I did a henna mask treatment on Monday for 3hrs.
> What should have helped: i deep conditioned with everything moisturizing under heat cap for 2 hours. I then sprayed SCurl and used my whipped Shea....But it still doesny feel right....smh
> What do you all think???



@NCHairDiva

Here is what I would do if I were in your situation:

Since the hair is tangled and dry, I would focus on a "divide and conquer" thought process. Keep in mind this is something that you do not have to do all in one sitting nor would I advise it to be. Do it over a few days to a week and wear your wigs when you need to leave your house while you work on it.


*Your first goal is to lubricate and stretch. This will allow a better environment to remove tangles.*
1) Melt down your shea butter and slather it on your hair. Since the hair is tangled at the roots, don't try to force it by parting or sectioning. Instead gently gather it in one low ponytail and band it. Before putting it in the ponytail, pull the hair a bit at the base to stretch out the middle. Now put on a plastic cap to allow the butter to soak in. At least a few hours. Over the next few days, remove one band at a time, and remove tangles by separating the strands from each other. When you get to the base of the ponytail, this is where you can section into more ponytails and repeat the process.

*Your next goal is to infuse moisture back into the strands.*
2)Get your most moisturizing conditioner and apply it on top of the Shea butter and braid the section as you go to avoid more tangles. If you have a steamer, sit under it for 20 minutes. If not, just put on a plastic cap for a few hours, then rinse while in the braids. Apply leave in and seal hair with Shea butter all while in the braids. Put the braids back in a banded ponytail so they can dry in a stretched state.

*Your final goal is to allow the hair to rest. Leave it alone for up to a week. I'm sure the pulling and tugging will also leave you with a pretty sore scalp so just give your hair and scalp time to recover.*

The silver lining is you have learned what not to do and something that your hair doesn't care for. Protein is one tricky little rascal for chemical free hair. I believe all hair needs a protein kick here and there but too much of anything will eventually run it's course.

As for henna and all Ayurvedic powders, here is what I have learned:
What you mix them with DOES matter and changes how they react on your hair. I've always just mixed my henna with water and experienced well conditioned hair. This past treatment, I mixed with coconut milk and it felt like I just did a protein treatment.

Powders should always be applied to tangle free hair. If not, the powders will get caught within the tangles and make them even worse.

HTH!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

@tapioca_pudding I've been thinking about you and dem babies! PM you later to chat.


----------



## Chicoro

tapioca_pudding said:


> Hey ladies, checking in. January was a very rough month for me, and my hair was very low on the totem pole of things to be concerned with. But the one constant thing in my sad arse routine for January was my whipped shea. I know without a doubt that it saved my hair, even made it better. I would be experiencing a huge setback if it weren't for that precious butter, I'm 200% sure of it. But instead my hair is actually flourishing.
> 
> My routine was basically leave my hair the *** alone lol. I would cowash at the begining of the week, add Oyin Hair Dew then seal my ends heavy with the butter, adding the remenants from my hands onto the length and roots. Then I would flat twist or do a braid out for the week, rebraiding every couple days and adding more butter as necessary.  I didn't realize how my hair was progressing until someone came to visit me and said How is it that your hair looks this amazing under these circumstances. And I finally looked at my hair like Oh crap it IS amazing
> 
> I also used it daily on my skin as a moisturizer. I was without my normal skincare routine and I was nervous about putting the butter on my face for fear it would cause breakouts. But my skin looooves it. I got compliments every where I went on my skin, I didn't wear a stitch of makeup.  This stuff is just awesome.
> 
> Here are a few pics of my hair in a braidout. I'm not on @ElevatedEnergy 's level but I'm tryna get there.
> 
> This is a twist. My twists have never looked this thick (for my hair density) and healthy before.
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/rvnmkrcvgrmw0rb/Photo Feb 01, 5 27 33 PM.jpg?dl=0
> 
> Braid out pics
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/794qdrkuukp14wk/Photo Feb 12, 5 32 46 PM (1).jpg?dl=0
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/tzm0dnxzubqusni/Photo Feb 12, 5 42 06 PM.jpg?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/i0lvwnuxkeu1b47/Photo Feb 12, 5 42 20 PM.jpg?dl=0
> 
> This was a day five braidout that was about to die lol but stayed shiny and hydrated.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/9uk4qecod1g0q3v/Photo Feb 11, 5 58 00 PM.jpg?dl=0
> 
> Keep whippin that work, ladies!!!!



Y'all see that whittle bitty baby head in the second to last photo? Sooo cute! Your hair looks lovely ! Let me edit this to say there is real baby in the photo. I am not making fun of TP! TPshair looks great and the baby is precious!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

tapioca_pudding said:


> *Keep whippin that work, ladies!!!!*


@tapioca_pudding 
This cracked me up!

Your Hair looks beautiful.  Shiny, Beautiful, Curly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Ms. Cleo SB has been stuck in my Mailbox since Monday.  Must be a sub carrier because it's still there unable to budge.  

Hopefully, it will get unstuck today. #frustrating.

Other than that, I'm still on my SB J-O-B working it out.

Haven't whipped up anything lately.  But the Seller I bought that "funky" butter from issued me a partial refund.


----------



## LivingInPeace

I’m going to whip some Shea and cocoa butters together. What fragrance would go well with that blend?


----------



## Aggie

LivingInPeace said:


> I’m going to whip some Shea and cocoa butters together. What fragrance would go well with that blend?


Hmm, maybe some vanilla fragrance oil might work with your blend because of the cocoa butter @LivingInPeace.

I personally do not like the smell of cocoa butter, and I never have, even as a child.


----------



## LivingInPeace

Aggie said:


> Hmm, maybe some vanilla fragrance oil might work with your blend because of the cocoa butter @LivingInPeace.
> 
> I personally do not like the smell of cocoa butter, and I never have, even as a child.


That’s a good idea! I love the smell of cocoa butter! To the point where I have to stop myself from eating it.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Chicoro said:


> Y'all see that whittle bitty baby head in the second to last photo? Sooo cute! Your hair looks lovely ! Let me edit this to say there is real baby in the photo. I am not making fun of TP! TPshair looks great and the baby is precious!


  my little guys don't let me get too far right now... one or both are always right with Mommy. Thank you @Chicoro


----------



## tapioca_pudding

IDareT'sHair said:


> @tapioca_pudding
> This cracked me up!
> 
> Your Hair looks beautiful.  Shiny, Beautiful, Curly.


 thank you darlin!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @tapioca_pudding I've been thinking about you and dem babies! PM you later to chat.


----------



## NCHairDiva

Chicoro said:


> *That SCurl has protein in it, too. *I would suggest once you get to the style stage again, you use either plain water or water and glycerin and oil only, to replace the Scurl for the next week or two. The Scurl is just adding to your protein issues.



Omg... I didnt even think about the SCurl having protien.... I think on Friday Im going to do a deep condition w/heat in my twist. And I wont be adding anything but water and glycerin. I hope this will help. Thank you!


----------



## NCHairDiva

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @NCHairDiva
> 
> Here is what I would do if I were in your situation:
> 
> Since the hair is tangled and dry, I would focus on a "divide and conquer" thought process. Keep in mind this is something that you do not have to do all in one sitting nor would I advise it to be. Do it over a few days to a week and wear your wigs when you need to leave your house while you work on it.
> 
> 
> *Your first goal is to lubricate and stretch. This will allow a better environment to remove tangles.*
> 1) Melt down your shea butter and slather it on your hair. Since the hair is tangled at the roots, don't try to force it by parting or sectioning. Instead gently gather it in one low ponytail and band it. Before putting it in the ponytail, pull the hair a bit at the base to stretch out the middle. Now put on a plastic cap to allow the butter to soak in. At least a few hours. Over the next few days, remove one band at a time, and remove tangles by separating the strands from each other. When you get to the base of the ponytail, this is where you can section into more ponytails and repeat the process.
> 
> *Your next goal is to infuse moisture back into the strands.*
> 2)Get your most moisturizing conditioner and apply it on top of the Shea butter and braid the section as you go to avoid more tangles. If you have a steamer, sit under it for 20 minutes. If not, just put on a plastic cap for a few hours, then rinse while in the braids. Apply leave in and seal hair with Shea butter all while in the braids. Put the braids back in a banded ponytail so they can dry in a stretched state.
> 
> *Your final goal is to allow the hair to rest. Leave it alone for up to a week. I'm sure the pulling and tugging will also leave you with a pretty sore scalp so just give your hair and scalp time to recover.*
> 
> The silver lining is you have learned what not to do and something that your hair doesn't care for. Protein is one tricky little rascal for chemical free hair. I believe all hair needs a protein kick here and there but too much of anything will eventually run it's course.
> 
> As for henna and all Ayurvedic powders, here is what I have learned:
> What you mix them with DOES matter and changes how they react on your hair. I've always just mixed my henna with water and experienced well conditioned hair. This past treatment, I mixed with coconut milk and it felt like I just did a protein treatment.
> 
> Powders should always be applied to tangle free hair. If not, the powders will get caught within the tangles and make them even worse.
> 
> HTH!


Thank you a million times over. Yes, I forgot all about my steamer.... I will be slowing it down and work in sections. Its like Im in a full panic over this and I for get how to correct/fix it. Advise well taken and I will be taking what I learned and applying it to my hair needs.


----------



## NCHairDiva

bjade757 said:


> Do you have a steamer? I think 30 mins or so under one with a super moisturizing dc should bring you back.


Yes! I was just saying that I forgot all about my steamer(s)... I was just in panic mode... Thanks alot for the advise....
Now back to this Shea way of life!!!


----------



## caribeandiva

My sister has been like my walking talking ambassador for my hair progress.  Now she’s getting our mom on the Shea Butter bandwagon and wanted me to help our mom out with it. She was like: “show mom your progress pictures!!”  My sister knows exactly what I do to my hair since we live together. She’s watched me do my hair before. I told her she should help mom out today with mom’s regimen overhaul since she’s free today and I’m not. So she’s gonna go buy the s-curl, spray bottle and raw Shea Butter and show mom how to use them. I told her my sister that it’s better if she’s there while mom is washing her hair so she can have mom do everything herself and guide her while she’s there. That’s the best way to have her learn how to use and apply her whipped Shea mix. Oh and my brother was there too (flew in from England for the first time in 2 years) and he wanted to know what that Shea Butter stuff was all about so I told him. I’m just laughing to myself as Shea Butter slowly takes over my whole life.


----------



## NicWhite

^^^^^ We’re about to clean out the whole continent of Africa of its precious Shea Butter.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> My sister has been like my walking talking ambassador for my hair progress.
> 
> [...] Oh and my brother was there too (flew in from England for the first time in 2 years) and he wanted to know what that Shea Butter stuff was all about so I told him. *I’m just laughing to myself as Shea Butter slowly takes over my whole life*.



...Don't you mean "as Shea Butter slowly takes over the whole world?" Your brother is about to become a Shea butter Mule.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> ...Don't you mean "as Shea Butter slowly takes over the whole world?" Your brother is about to become a Shea butter Mule.


----------



## Chicoro

Me...
On my way back from the Continent of Africa, in the airport toilet, melting down just a little bit of my Shea butter for the ends of my hair. Using that extra 1 pound, over the limit amount, I had safely 'tucked' away.


----------



## Chicoro

NicWhite said:


> ^^^^^ We’re about to clean out the whole continent of Africa of its precious Shea Butter.



Nigeria need to HURREE UP and get their processes together. Once we burn  through the 40% supply of Shea butter in the Shea belt, we gone need Nigeria's other 60%.


----------



## Chicoro

*Burkina Faso, I see you!  *

​
Look how they got their name at the* top of the map* in big ol' giant letters, as if their country name is the title of this Shea Belt Map!  And their country is  in DARK Green. Then they got all the other countries looking like write in ballot names.


----------



## Chicoro

tapioca_pudding said:


> my little guys don't let me get too far right now... one or both are always right with Mommy. Thank you @Chicoro



I gathered from @ElevatedEnergy 's cryptic  *coded* message to you, that you had a Baby Pair! So there's not just one, but two of them super, cute precious little bundles. You over there at home getting double the love.


----------



## Chicoro

If you knew something could be beneficial to you and your hair, would you investigate it? Would you try it? Imagine if you got results in just 30 days? What if you kept getting those results every 30 days for months and months?

Well, you do know and you should try it: It's Shea butter! Imagine those 30 day results multiplied 10 times! That's not fake math.

*1 month of Shea (30 days) X (10 months left in the year) = Something Magical Happening to Your Hair!







This is NO Empty Promise ...like some funky, random stripper dude with no rhythm.





It will ROCK Your World!






And take you from this...






to this...






Don't hate us because we're Unicorns...

Join us.
*

*4EVA
S.B.
[Forever Shea Butter]
(for the uninitiated)





Night, night !




*​


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> This is NO Empty Promise ...like some funky, random stripper dude with no rhythm.


Omg


----------



## NCHairDiva

This huge box came to my door today and when I say I was excited! My Shea Butter came! I don't have any jars to make any. Somebody took them and moved them or something. Im so excited.  And I got a pound free as well!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> *Shea is bought from the women at $1.50 dollars per liter, in Nigeria. *These women get a buck fifty for 1 liter, 1000 grams or 2.2 pounds. Nigeria has 50% to 60% of the Shea treas. But, Burkina Faso and Ghana and Togo out produce Nigeria when it comes to Shea butter production. The women of Nigeria need training and support and an infusion of money. If they had a website with direct order, I'd be _*ON THAT*_!
> 
> *The women cannot refine, package or label it.* Thus, it is inferred that this is partly why the women miss out on the profits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Point #1*: Nobody in these FORMAL reports EVER mentions the magic of Shea butter as it pertains to Afro-textured hair. Imagine when the world discovers this.
> 
> *Point #2:* The middleman is their challenge. Women take the risk and do the hard labor. Males, men, get the butter and sell it for 30 dollars in the shops and do not return the profits to the women.
> 
> *Point #3: *The lady in the weave delivering the report, doesn't realize that she is only 1-2 years away of growing her own natural hair just as long as that weave. All she needs to do is apply the very magical Shea butter.  She's standing next to a treasure, in the midst of it, and doesn't even realize it.



So in the spirit of cutting out the middle man and getting Shea butter straight from it's source....I was able to get in touch with someone from Ghana. I was hoping to get in touch with someone from Nigeria when I read what @Chicoro posted. However, at least we will get a little closer.

This lady is someone I watch on YouTube that I get a lot of my Soaping ideas from. She sells her soaps on etsy straight from Ghana and ships them to US clients, so I took a chance and asked would she be willing to help me get some Shea butter. She doesn't have Shea butter listed for sale on etsy but I told her how I  wanted to support women directly that work hard to make Shea butter. This was her response!



I will keep you all updated!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chicoro said:


> *Nigeria need to HURREE UP and get their processes together. Once we burn  through the 40% supply of Shea butter in the Shea belt, we gone need Nigeria's other 60%*.


@Chicoro
Sucks Teef.

This is where my Colleague brought me back that little 8oz Jar from his travels.

Gurl..I was Hotter than Fish Grease when he handed me that little package.

And I must admit, it's Creamy Deliciousness....


----------



## lalla

I just washed my hair with conditioned. And it is clean and shiny and not greasy. Three weeks worth of Shea butter, scurl, xcel 21.


----------



## Chicoro

NCHairDiva said:


> This huge box came to my door today and when I say I was excited! My Shea Butter came! I don't have any jars to make any. Somebody took them and moved them or something. Im so excited.  And I got a pound free as well!!!



That's a nice treat and to be getting close to the weekend, too!


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> So in the spirit of cutting out the middle man and getting Shea butter straight from it's source....I was able to get in touch with someone from Ghana. I was hoping to get in touch with someone from Nigeria when I read what @Chicoro posted. However, at least we will get a little closer.
> 
> This lady is someone I watch on YouTube that I get a lot of my Soaping ideas from. She sells her soaps on etsy straight from Ghana and ships them to US clients, so I took a chance and asked would she be willing to help me get some Shea butter. *She doesn't have Shea butter listed for sale on etsy but I told her how I  wanted to support women directly that work hard to make Shea butter. This was her response!*
> 
> View attachment 424771
> 
> I will keep you all updated!



*Well done, @ElevatedEnergy! *






Absolutely fascinating and very inspiring. I hope everyone in this thread knows that it only takes a few of us to make many of these women affluent! All they have to do is deliver, literally and figuratively!


----------



## Chicoro

lalla said:


> I just washed my hair with conditioned. *And it is clean and shiny and not greasy.* Three weeks worth of Shea butter, scurl, xcel 21.



And beautiful and LONG!!!!


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> Sucks Teef.
> 
> This is where my Colleague brought me back *that little 8oz Jar from his travels.*
> 
> Gurl..I was Hotter than Fish Grease when he handed me that little package.
> 
> And I must admit, it's Creamy Deliciousness....



See, that's why men need to stay away from Shea butter. Period. Glad the quality is yummy, though! You better count your blessings. You lucky he didn't pass you a bag of Shea nuts for you to make your own butter. He probably thought about it, too. I think he changed his mind because the Shea nuts would have added extra weight and charges to his checked bags.


----------



## scarcity21

lalla said:


> I just washed my hair with conditioned. And it is clean and shiny and not greasy. Three weeks worth of Shea butter, scurl, xcel 21.


@lalla  which scurl are you using, the gel or spray?


----------



## Chicoro

A Shea-Made Hair Unicorn in the Making has revealed herself in another thread. It may have been completely by accident.
Everybody quiet now....I'm going to see if I can coax her out into the open.


Hey, @NaturalShe94 ...

Can you come here for a moment. I want to ask you something....


Any moment now...she may be coming in...get ready to block the exits.

Get those spotlights ready....can't afford to miss her...We may only get this one chance...


----------



## Chicoro

Dang it! I missed her. In and out and she's gone. If that's not like a unicorn, I don't know what is!


----------



## NaturalShe94

Chicoro said:


> A Shea-Made Hair unicorn has revealed herself in another thread. It may have been completely by accident.
> Everybody quiet now....I'm going to see if I can coax her out into the open.
> 
> 
> Hey, @NaturalShe94 ...
> 
> Can you come here for a moment. I want to ask you something....



Im dying laughing ! Ask away .


----------



## Chicoro

NaturalShe94 said:


> Im dying laughing ! Ask away .



You're a Shea Made Hair Unicorn in the making...how did you get under the radar? How did you escape the unicorn fold without any of us even knowing you were part of the unicorn herd?

*What Shea product do you use, please? And how long have you been using it? Thank you in advance!*


----------



## NaturalShe94

Chicoro said:


> You're a Shea Made Hair Unicorn in the making...how did you get under the radar? How did you escape the unicorn fold without any of us even knowing you were part of the unicorn herd?
> 
> *What Shea product do you use, please? And how long have you been using it? Thank you in advance!*



Lol! Well, the first step was to get it healthy and realizing my hair needed moisture more than anything . SM JBCO Leave In was doing it but I ran out and they were empty on the shelves . I needed something , so I picked up the SM Raw Shea Butter Extra Moisture... And oh my I hadn't picked up that JBCO Leave In since... This was in August . My first encounter with a Shea based product.  Then in October me and my girls had a girls night and of course I left my hair products at home on mistake except for my poo & con. Well, my friend uses Raw Shea butter for her hair and skin . She has jars of it.... So I washed my hair and said "ahh what the heck I've gotta use something, at least it's natural" ... I used the shea butter,  just that alone , plaited my hair in two , let it dry , threw on my bonnet and off to sleep... . OH AND THATS WHEN I FELL IN LOVE WITH IT . You see that next morning when I took my hair down?? It was SOFT and TAMED. I had to pick up a jar.  I've just started using the SM shea butter poo , con & dc. I haven't explored any other Shea Butter products besides the Raw African Shea Butter in a jar.  

As far as being under the unicorn radar , it's because I started leaving my hair alone after it finally became healthy.  I stopped over obsessively tracking growth and kept it all in a bun.  I wanted to make sure I hit my length goal for the end of 2017 and I did but I knew I probably wouldn't if I didn't leave it alone lol.


----------



## caribeandiva

NaturalShe94 said:


> Lol! Well, the first step was to get it healthy and realizing my hair needed moisture more than anything . SM JBCO Leave In was doing it but I ran out and they were empty on the shelves . I needed something , so I picked up the SM Raw Shea Butter Extra Moisture... And oh my I hadn't picked up that JBCO Leave In since... This was in August . My first encounter with a Shea based product.  Then in October me and my girls had a girls night and of course I left my hair products at home on mistake except for my poo & con. Well, my friend uses Raw Shea butter for her hair and skin . She has jars of it.... So I washed my hair and said "ahh what the heck I've gotta use something, at least it's natural" ... I used the shea butter,  just that alone , plaited my hair in two , let it dry , threw on my bonnet and off to sleep... . OH AND THATS WHEN I FELL IN LOVE WITH IT . You see that next morning when I took my hair down?? It was SOFT and TAMED. I had to pick up a jar.  I've just started using the SM shea butter poo , con & dc. I haven't explored any other Shea Butter products besides the Raw African Shea Butter in a jar.
> 
> As far as being under the unicorn radar , it's because I started leaving my hair alone after it finally became healthy.  I stopped over obsessively tracking growth and kept it all in a bun.  I wanted to make sure I hit my length goal for the end of 2017 and I did but I knew I probably wouldn't if I didn't leave it alone lol.


So you don’t whip up your Shea Butter? You just use it raw straight from the jar?


----------



## NaturalShe94

caribeandiva said:


> So you don’t whip up your Shea Butter? You just use it raw straight from the jar?



The very first time I used it at my friends house, yes.  Now I just melt it down in the microwave then let it sit.


----------



## lalla

scarcity21 said:


> @lalla  which scurl are you using, the gel or spray?


The spray!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chicoro said:


> *See, that's why men need to stay away from Shea butter. Period. Glad the quality is yummy, though! You better count your blessings.*


@Chicoro
Next time, I will ask his wife.  It is pure deliciousness.  Just the way it feels in your hand you can just basically very softly break it apart.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I so badly want to dip into the Shea butter I just purchased, but im too lazy! I'm pooped.

Tomorrow I will wash my hair and get busy with a hairstyle/set.


----------



## Aggie

I used the last of my Donna Marie Super ButterCreme last night with Shea Butter as my sealant. I will be moving on to JMonique's Naturals Lemongrass Hair Butter Cream under my shea butter as of tomorrow night most likely. But if not, I'll use it next week.

ETA:

I just pulled out the Lemongrass Butter Cream and I have to admit, it smells divine and it feels wonderful on my hair .


----------



## scarcity21

lalla said:


> The spray!


@lalla  white or gray bottle?


----------



## lalla

scarcity21 said:


> @lalla  white or gray bottle?


White.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ms. Cleo messed up my order and sent me Cocoa Butter instead of SB

I guess I'll use it to whip up some Bo.dy Butta'. 

I'm not even going to bother contacting them to correct it.


----------



## LivingInPeace

On Thursday I washed my hair after work and deep conditioned with Shescentit Papaya Super Hydrate Hair Mask. I was too lazy to rinse it out so I kept it in and wore a hat at work the next day. When I came home Friday, I rinsed it out and applied Soultanicals Nappylicious Kink Drink. I sealed it with my jasmine and sandalwood vanilla scented shea butter mix. I put my hair in about thirty twists. My goal is to go low manipulation for the next week.


----------



## naturalagain2

I'm going to add Shea butter to my DC this morning. I think I will use it with my favorite DC Keracare Humecto. Earlier this week when I made a DC for my daughter I mixed it together with Amla and hibiscus powder and her hair came out divine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Today is Wash Day!

Will use: Whea.tgerm SB Blend with my Lustas'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Received a Partial Refund on that Funk Butta' I bought. 

No Shade to UFD. 

This is more like Great-Great-Great-Grandma Funka'.

I have left the bag open to see if the Cow Caca scent finally lessens.

5lb of pure unadulterated funk.  And no amount of EO will cover it up. 

That scent bleeds through everything.


----------



## Sosoothing

IDareT'sHair said:


> Received a Partial Refund on that Funk Butta' I bought.
> 
> No Shade to UFD.
> 
> This is more like Great-Great-Great-Grandma Funka'.
> 
> I have left the bag open to see if the Cow Caca scent finally lessens.
> 
> 5lb of pure unadulterated funk.  And no amount of EO will cover it up.
> 
> That scent bleeds through everything.



So what will you do with it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sosoothing said:


> *So what will you do with it?*


@Sosoothing
I am not sure?...

The Seller even admitted the odor was skrong from that particular batch, so why did he even bother to ship 5lbs of that mess here?

He kept trying to reassure me the scent would dissipate. 

So far, it hasn't. Purchased 01/26


----------



## Sosoothing

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sosoothing
> I am not sure?...
> 
> The Seller even admitted the odor was skrong from that particular batch, so why did he even bother to ship 5lbs of that mess here?
> 
> He kept trying to reassure me the scent would dissipate.
> 
> So far, it hasn't. Purchased 01/26



That's too bad. I was hoping the smell would get better if you whipped it or handled it more. The thought of discarding 5lb of shea butter is hard for me..lol. And Im sure it is for you too.
If the smell doesn't change, can you use a small bit at a time in deep conditioner maybe?
Either way, I hope you figure something out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sosoothing said:


> *That's too bad. I was hoping the smell would get better if you whipped it or handled it more. The thought of discarding 5lb of shea butter is hard for me..lol. And Im sure it is for you too.
> If the smell doesn't change, can you use a small bit at a time in deep conditioner maybe?
> Either way, I hope you figure something out.*


@Sosoothing

It is.

I hate wasting money, but did get half of it back after "pressing him" on the horrible, offensive scent.  It smells just like fresh Cow Manure.

He claims he handles so much butters, Oils, Incense, EOs etc...he "guess" he is immune to the scent but then he finally admitted how bad it was.

That's a GREAT idea using it with DC'ers.  Never thought about that so thanks for the tip!

Can't wait to use it up tho'.


----------



## NCHairDiva

Make a small whipped batch and add some fragrances to kill the smell. If you can mask the smell then you will have your butta!


----------



## snoop

80 pages!?  I have no idea whether I need to start from the beginning of this thread or work my way backwards!!!  I'm obviously a late adopter.



Chicoro said:


> *If you knew something could be beneficial to you and your hair, would you investigate it?* Would you try it? Imagine if you got results in just 30 days? What if you kept getting those results every 30 days for months and months?
> 
> Well, you do know and you should try it: It's Shea butter! Imagine those 30 day results multiplied 10 times! That's not fake math.



I need to go down and check in my supplies pantry to see if I have any shea butter, but if I do I'll try to whip some up this weekend based on the answers to the following questions:

1.  In terms of grease content, is it heavy on your hair?  I find that my hair has been doing well with _super _light oils.  Almond oil is probably as heavy as I can go.
2.  Will I leave grease marks everywhere?  My last experiment with coconut oil had me leaving grease marks all over my bed head, the walls, etc. etc.

Otherwise, I'm good to lurk and live vicariously through you all.


----------



## Sosoothing

NCHairDiva said:


> Make a small whipped batch and add some fragrances to kill the smell. If you can mask the smell then you will have your butta!



She said she tried adding fragrances and it didn't work. I'm disappointed as if its my 5lbs of shea butter .


----------



## hot_pepper96

Anyone with Relaxed hair had good experiences with these Shea butter mixtures? I really want a light fluffy in scented creme to moisturize my edges and ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Whipped Up x3 Batches Today:
Batch #1
Raw, Organic SB
Kalpi Tone Powder
Stimulating Oil Blend (Pep, Spear, Eucalyp)

Batch #2
Raw, Organic SB
Mat.cha Powder
Hemp Seed Oil
Spearmint EO

Batch #3
Raw, Organic SB
Chadian Chebe Powder
Nettle EO
Rosemary EO
Emu Oil


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ms. Cleo messed up my order and sent me Cocoa Butter instead of SB
> 
> I guess I'll use it to whip up some Bo.dy Butta'.
> 
> I'm not even going to bother contacting them to correct it.




Awwww Sis! @IDareT'sHair I have to drop a few packages off at the post office on Wednesday. PM me your address and I'll gift you some of Ms. Cleo's Ivory Shea butter to make up for your troubles.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Now I don' t have to worry about burning out the motor in my lil hand mixer.

 

Was gonna get a KitchenAid, but since I only plan on using this for DIY, settled on its lil knock off brother. It's on clearance at Wally-world too!


----------



## scarcity21

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> My mix is:
> 4 ounces shea butter
> 2 ounces mango butter
> 4 ounces oil.
> 
> For my oils, I prefer ceramide rich oils like grape seed, safflower or rice bran oil. So 2 ounces of the oils are usually these. 1 ounce apricot oil and the last ounce rotates between castor oil in the cooler months and coconut oil in the warmer months.
> 
> If I want a creamy mixture, I throw it all in my magic bullet:
> 
> View attachment 418509
> 
> If I want a whipped texture, I use my Bella Immersion Blender's whisk attachment:
> 
> View attachment 418511
> 
> I don't prefer either texture over the other. They both work well in my hair and on my skin. The best tip I received from @Chicoro was to keep the butter at room temperature and to not melt it before working with it. As long as I do this, I get a perfect blend every time.
> 
> 
> Oh and count me in on the challenge.


I’m going to try this


----------



## Jade Feria

Note to self: While I absolutely love these 2 products separately, APB Peach Hibiscus Leave-in Serum & Shea Butter do not work well TOGETHER for me, or my son. Makes our hair mat. I put these in my son's hair before braiding in cornrows and it just kept getting more tangled! I think an oil would work better for sealing if just using the serum. I've had better results using the Peach Hibiscus moisturizer with SB.

Last night used Oyin Hair Dew + my SB mix = good combo.
ETA: Prior to this, I used Curl Origin's Hibiscus Shea Curl Hydrating Conditioner. That slip and moisture was NOOIIIIICE!

@ElevatedEnergy that mixer looks great! Has the same attachments as the KitchenAid. How much was it where you are? You never know, you might try out a few food recipes with it as well!


----------



## Chicoro

There's another


snoop said:


> 80 pages!?  I have no idea whether I need to start from the beginning of this thread or work my way backwards!!!  I'm obviously a late adopter.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go down and check in my supplies pantry to see if I have any shea butter, but if I do I'll try to whip some up this weekend based on the answers to the following questions:
> 
> 1.  In terms of grease content, is it heavy on your hair?  I find that my hair has been doing well with _super _light oils.  Almond oil is probably as heavy as I can go.
> 2.  Will I leave grease marks everywhere?  My last experiment with coconut oil had me leaving grease marks all over my bed head, the walls, etc. etc.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm good to lurk and live vicariously through you all.



It may be greasy. We've learned through @ElevatedEnergy to add less oil to our mixes. I would suggest you mix your Shea butter with a bit of almond oil and see how that works. I'm sure some of the other ladies can chime in, too.


----------



## Sosoothing

hot_pepper96 said:


> Anyone with Relaxed hair had good experiences with these Shea butter mixtures? I really want a light fluffy in scented creme to moisturize my edges and ends.



Yes ma'am.
I'm texlaxed and mixed my shea with coconut oil and some olive oil.


----------



## scarcity21

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> See below a list of the top butters that you can include in your Shea Butter mixes.  We know that Shea Butter is the QUEEN of butters.  This is just a small synopsis that I put together because I thought it would be ideal to include it in this post.  I've been researching different ways that I can incorporate other butters into my shea butter mix so I'd figure why not share the wealth of information in this thread.
> 
> *Five Top Butters for Natural Hair Care and Growth Properties. *​
> *Mango Butter*
> Mango butter is similar to shea butter and cocoa butter in consistency but differs in fatty acid content. It is rich in the antioxidants, vitamins A, C and E.  It provides some natural protection from UV radiation/ Mango butter is readily absorbed into the hair, thus not only moisturizing the hair but aids in strengthening the overall structure.  It repairs split ends and adds volume to hair as well. It is rich in vitamins and antioxidants that with consistent use, allows for thick and moisturized hair.
> 
> *Cupaucu butter*
> Promotes smoothness and softness to the hair increasing natural moisture and elasticity. This butter has been proven to be beneficial for brittle, dry hair due to its long-lasting hydration properties to replenish moisture while promoting a healthy shine. This butter is also considered hydrophilic (loves water) with a high capacity to retain water and prevent moisture loss.  This butter contains various essential fatty acids, which helps in elasticity and durability and will not weigh the hair down. The vitamins and fatty acids in the butter feeds the scalp and hair follicles which promote the growth of healthy lustrous hair. Effectively seals in moisture and locks in nutrients such as the fatty acids which coat the hair with a protective layer, so it is less vulnerable to heat and environmental damage.
> 
> *Kokum Butter *
> This butter is different and unique as it is a bit different than the previous butters mentioned but it is just as beneficial to your hair care regimen as the others. Because of its regenerative properties. This helps with hair elasticity, and preventing breakage. This butter is also a great addition to your regimen by helping provide nutrients to your scalp which promotes healthy hair growth.
> 
> *Illipe Butter*
> This butter is known for improving hair elasticity and moisture retention to dry, over-processed (by chemicals & color).  It is also used in hair masks and deep conditioner treatments.  Only a small amount is needed when creating your hair butter mixes or conditioner (leave-in or rinse out) conditioners. The information regarding illipe butter for total well-being are vast in comparison to other butters.  Long shelf life.
> 
> *Muru Muru Butter*
> Muru Muru is a Brazilian tree butter known to be a super emollient. It's known to promote moisture retention, restore sheen and softness while improving the flexibility of your hair. Absolutely wonderful for conditioning dry, brittle, damaged hair. Creates a permeable barrier that is said to prevent moisture loss when applied to wet hair while keeping hair soft and pliable and skin super soft.
> 
> **Aloe Butter*
> Aloe butter is a proprietary "butter" developed exclusively for cosmetic purposes. Aloe butter is an extract of aloe vera, aloe barbadensis, in a coconut fatty fraction. It is semi solid at room temperature, but melts on the skin.   An extract of the aloe vera plant, extracted using fractionated coconut oil (where certain fatty acids of the oil are isolated to serve a specific purpose). Aloe butter is very light and will not weigh down the hair.  It also has incredible benefits for your hair – anti-fungal and anti-inflammatory properties, promotes hair growth and penetrates the hair shaft and scalp. This butter is easy to apply as it melts upon contact and is full of moisture properties.  Its extraction catalyst (coconut oil) ensures the product is all-natural.
> 
> Wish this site had footnote capabilities lolol....but anyway..
> 
> ***Aloe Butter is not an actual butter as it does not derive from a NUT in order to be cold pressed and produce a butter.
> 
> I hope this information is helpful. As I mentioned earlier, I can't wait until late Jan or early Feb to remove this install so that I can incorporate my butters back into my regimen.  I will say that upon my extensive research, if one or more of these butters are combined into the Shea Butter, in addition to any oils that you select to use in your shea mix, it would make for a great pomade (hair grease) as well as a moisturizing deep conditioner.  I think it would be beneficial to use the shea butter deep conditioner on damp hair and leave overnight for extensive conditioning.


Thank you!!!


----------



## scarcity21

keranikki said:


> Yes girl, I'm still in lurk mode though but  I will most likely join this challenge also.


Me too


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Jade Feria said:


> Note to self: While I absolutely love these 2 products separately, APB Peach Hibiscus Leave-in Serum & Shea Butter do not work well TOGETHER for me, or my son. Makes our hair mat. I put these in my son's hair before braiding in cornrows and it just kept getting more tangled! I think an oil would work better for sealing if just using the serum. I've had better results using the Peach Hibiscus moisturizer with SB.
> 
> Last night used Oyin Hair Dew + my SB mix = good combo.
> ETA: Prior to this, I used Curl Origin's Hibiscus Shea Curl Hydrating Conditioner. That slip and moisture was NOOIIIIICE!
> 
> @ElevatedEnergy that mixer looks great! Has the same attachments as the KitchenAid. How much was it where you are? You never know, you might try out a few food recipes with it as well!



It is originally $99 but was marked down to $74 if I'm not mistaken. I'm in Northern VA close to the Quantico Marine Base if any one in the thread lives in the area and are interested in purchasing one.


----------



## scarcity21

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> @Chicoro & @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I thank you for those kind words.  I really do!  I believe that if used consistently, just like anything else, you will see results.  I know I did and I wasn't looking for length I'm even thinking about making a shea butter deep conditioner once I remove this install which will probably be sooner rather than later, considering all of this new growth that I have from CP's hair growth oil.
> 
> I think a good mix for a shea butter deep conditioner would have the following:
> 
> Unrefined shea butter
> A conditioner of your choice (now would be a good time to put your cheapies to good use such as Suave or VO5)
> Rosemary Essential hair oil
> Lavender Essential hair oil
> Jamaican Black Castor oil
> Sweet Almond Oil
> One Egg(for protein)
> Apple Cider Vinegar
> Aloe Vera Gel
> 
> I would just make enough for one deep condition session as opposed to letting it sit in a 'fridge.   I would work this blend in section by section by massaging those good oils into the scalp.  IF you want to opt out of protein, omit the egg.  Don't use heat with the egg.  Might mess round and have an omelet lololol....


@ThatJerseyGirl  did u buy CP’s hair growth oil from her site or did you make it using her recipe?


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

scarcity21 said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl  did u buy CP’s hair growth oil from her site or did you make it using her recipe?




HeyScarcity!!!  I made my own CP growth oil, using the same ingredients.  It is very easy to make.  Are you thinking about making your own or purchasing some?


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Now I don' t have to worry about burning out the motor in my lil hand mixer.
> 
> View attachment 424881
> 
> Was gonna get a KitchenAid, but since I only plan on using this for DIY, settled on its lil knock off brother. It's on clearance at Wally-world too!




I hardly ever go into a WW, however, I have family in from out of town and I had to take them there today.  I WISH I would have seen this post prior to going.  Now, I will go back and check it out tomorrow...

How does it work so far?


----------



## SunkissedLife

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> haha!  I saw this late and yes ma'am, I sure did!  I was in NC at my cousin's house where there is no wifi and my signal was not great at all, but I read it and made mental note to congratulate!  I couldn't let something like that slip through the cracks lololol...
> 
> [email protected] minted.... When I read it, I had  visual of @ElevatedEnergy coming down the runway wearing a crown and someone running up to her draping a cape across her shoulders as she waved to the crowd, while holding a bouquet of shea flowers lolololol....
> 
> Speaking of NC, @NCHairDiva did you ever get a chance to go to a Roses near you to see if they had it?  We have a store here (southern VA)  and I went in today just to see if they sold it and they do!
> 
> ETA -- THIS THREAD IS MOVING AT LIGHTENING SPEED ...I've missed a lot lolol...



agreed! furiously reading and trying to catch up now. just ordered some shea butter and ready to try whipped straight up. 

also, heyyyyyyyy nice to hear some love for good ol north carolina love my home state ^.^


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

SunkissedLife said:


> agreed! furiously reading and trying to catch up now. just ordered some shea butter and ready to try whipped straight up.
> 
> also, heyyyyyyyy nice to hear some love for good ol north carolina love my home state ^.^



Yes, I love that part of NC!!! Pitt & Greene County and surrounding areas.  My mom is from that area and I go every chance I get.  Hubby wants to move there eventually.   I love everything about it!


----------



## Jade Feria

ElevatedEnergy said:


> It is originally $99 but was marked down to $74 if I'm not mistaken. I'm in Northern VA close to the Quantico Marine Base if any one in the thread lives in the area and are interested in purchasing one.


Wow, that is a GREAT price!


----------



## NCHairDiva

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Yes, I love that part of NC!!! Pitt & Greene County and surrounding areas.  My mom is from that area and I go every chance I get.  Hubby wants to move there eventually.   I love everything about it!



Well come on down to NC! We can start a whole Whpped Shea network!  WHIP at my house on Mondays, your house on Wednesday and plan from there! 
I live here but moved from Jersey City. Best move Ive ever made..


----------



## caribeandiva

snoop said:


> 80 pages!? I have no idea whether I need to start from the beginning of this thread or work my way backwards!!! I'm obviously a late adopter.


Welcome! Read from the start and most, of not all of your questions will be answered along the way.


----------



## Chicoro

Ya'll, the butta is greasing the world. It is no longer confined to this thread. Shea done got folks, they outside of this thread living like things are just 'normal'.

@ilong just drops in another thread matter of factly, " I bought two (2) 25 pound containers of Shea butter..." 

That's *50 *pounds of Shea butter. She is not even in this thread and she's buying 5o pounds of Shea as if she were buying a stick of butter!

Shea done got her and consumed her completely.   


Come on in here @ilong and Shout it out girl. We family and we know what you going through.







No judgment... No more hiding...no more secrets. Come into the Shea fold.






We here for you, girl.  Break free, "Shake it loose, shake the Shea tree!"






It's over. You can release the '*Butta Burden'* and finally rest.






We got you. We here for you...
_
Steps back from the mic to do the Shea Slide to show love and support._


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

NCHairDiva said:


> Well come on down to NC! We can start a whole Whpped Shea network!  WHIP at my house on Mondays, your house on Wednesday and plan from there!
> I live here but moved from Jersey City. Best move Ive ever made..



The move may be sooner than I think lololol....he keeps talking about it.  

I'm from Jersey too so I know it was quite an adjustment for you.


----------



## Chicoro

Continuing down the road onto which @ElevatedEnergy has so boldly stepped...
This group/association has contact information. I wonder if any of these women sell Shea butter?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> Continuing down the road onto which @ElevatedEnergy has so boldly stepped...
> This group/association has contact information. I wonder if any of these women sell Shea butter?



A small update:

She has access to ivory Shea butter and the cost is $5 a pound. We are still working out shipping and should have an update on Monday. Since the butter is coming straight from Africa, shipping will be a bit longer compared to just ordering something from the US. 

Here is the market where most gather to sell their products. I wanna get my hands on some of that raw African honey too.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> I hardly ever go into a WW, however, I have family in from out of town and I had to take them there today.  I WISH I would have seen this post prior to going.  Now, I will go back and check it out tomorrow...
> 
> How does it work so far?



I haven't used it yet. I took everything out the box and washed all the attachments and she is so purty! I will probably whip up something on Thursday or Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I haven't used it yet. I took everything out the box and washed all the attachments *and she is so purty!* I will probably whip up something on Thursday or Friday.


@ElevatedEnergy
 She shole is.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Chicoro said:


> Ya'll, the butta is greasing the world. It is no longer confined to this thread. Shea done got folks, they outside of this thread living like things are just 'normal'.
> 
> @ilong just drops in another thread matter of factly, " I bought two (2) 25 pound containers of Shea butter..."
> 
> That's *50 *pounds of Shea butter. She is not even in this thread and she's buying 5o pounds of Shea as if she were buying a stick of butter!
> 
> Shea done got her and consumed her completely.
> 
> 
> Come on in here @ilong and Shout it out girl. We family and we know what you going through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No judgment... No more hiding...no more secrets. Come into the Shea fold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We here for you, girl.  Break free, "Shake it loose, shake the Shea tree!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's over. You can release the '*Butta Burden'* and finally rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got you. We here for you...
> _
> Steps back from the mic to do the Shea Slide to show love and support._




These Church .gif's entertain me, @Chicoro ! lololol...

see, the lady the bottom... I can tell just by looking at her that her Sunday dinner is ready.  In fact, her dinner was ready before she got dressed for church.  Collards are on top of the stove, done.  The roasted chicken sittin on top of the stove in an aluminum pan with that foil covering it and the foil is stretched tight too!  Not a single wrinkle in that foil and you better not go in the kitchen and lift it up lololol..... As soon as she leaves church at 4:00 and head home, dinner will be served..lololol  Ole Passa will be at her house for dinner around 6....lolol

Those elders in the church don't play when it comes to their Sunday dinner.  They start cooking that dinner on Saturday.


----------



## mzteaze

IDareT'sHair said:


> Received a Partial Refund on that Funk Butta' I bought.
> 
> No Shade to UFD.
> 
> This is more like Great-Great-Great-Grandma Funka'.
> 
> I have left the bag open to see if the Cow Caca scent finally lessens.
> 
> 5lb of pure unadulterated funk.  And no amount of EO will cover it up.
> 
> That scent bleeds through everything.



Can you segregate it and use for melted Shea products?  I melt Shea for my cassia glosses, I could deal with funk that way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mzteaze said:


> *Can you segregate it and use for melted Shea products?  I melt Shea for my cassia glosses, I could deal with funk that way.*


@mzteaze 
Thanks for that additional Tip!


----------



## MileHighDiva

Y'all Shea Unicorns keep making babies , I mean new pages.

I have to get caught up


----------



## NappyNelle

Did an overnight shea-butter-batter: slathered on the shea, finger detangled, braided, and put on a plastic cap.


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> A small update:
> 
> She has access to ivory Shea butter and the cost is $5 a pound. We are still working out shipping and should have an update on Monday. Since the butter is coming straight from Africa, shipping will be a bit longer compared to just ordering something from the US.
> 
> Here is the market where most gather to sell their products. I wanna get my hands on some of that raw African honey too.




What I want from their market:

Shea butter
Cactus oil
Lemon butter (what is that??? It sounds delicious.)
Cocoa butter
Honey


----------



## Chicoro

MileHighDiva said:


> Y'all Shea Unicorns keep making babies , I mean new pages.
> 
> I have to get caught up









Stay with us...all the time. And you won't have to get
caught up, ever, again.


----------



## Lissa0821

Does anyone find Shea butter hard to wash out on wash day? The buildup is off the chain for me. I keep my hair blue black but it looks so ashy after using shea butter.


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> A small update:
> 
> *She has access to ivory Shea butter and the cost is $5 a pound.* We are still working out shipping and should have an update on Monday. Since the butter is coming straight from Africa, shipping will be a bit longer compared to just ordering something from the US.
> 
> Here is the market where most gather to sell their products. I wanna get my hands on some of that raw African honey too.



I pay about 2.99 Euros for 500 grams. So, that's a good price. That's $3.50 more per pound than the price I  quoted up thread. 

 Are you going to become a distributor in the US, @ElevatedEnergy ?

You never know what can happen!


----------



## Chicoro

Lissa0821 said:


> Does anyone find Shea butter hard to wash out on wash day? The buildup is off the chain for me. I keep my hair blue black but it looks so ashy after using shea butter.



I do not have ashy build-up of Shea on my hair. I did when I first tried to use Shea years ago, though.

It depends on several things. If you hair is relaxed or natural. If your hair is worn heat straightened or not. The style you plan to have after washing the hair. The kind of shampoo and conditioner used. The kind of butter used. The other ingredients in your Shea butter, if you are using a mix. How you actually mixed the butter, by hand, with a fork, with a blender, with a  wire whisker etc. All of this plus other components  can impact the outcome of your hair, the butter and the hair and the butter together. It depends.


----------



## scarcity21

beauti said:


> *@IDareT'sHair  its Curly Proverbz shea butter mix. Here are the videos. She used the oil infusion from first video without the olive oil to make her shea butter mix.
> 
> Oh and skip to 6:06 for actual demo
> 
> *
> *I add way more shea butter than any other butter. I also add mahbringrahj (sp) oil or powder. Make sure you strain your oils after infusing, before you let it solidify.*


Thank you!


----------



## NicWhite

Lissa0821 said:


> Does anyone find Shea butter hard to wash out on wash day? The buildup is off the chain for me. I keep my hair blue black but it looks so ashy after using shea butter.



I have not had this problem. But I am natural and I don’t use commercial products on my hair.  I wash my hair with clay.


----------



## caribeandiva

MileHighDiva said:


> Y'all Shea Unicorns keep making babies , I mean new pages.
> 
> I have to get caught up


Gurllll that’s what missing a day or 2 does. You betta just park yourself in here until you catch up.


----------



## Lissa0821

Thanks @NicWhite and @Chicoro for your responses. I think for now it is best I clarify my hair and eliminate Shea butter application for now.  I have faithfully used it for years on my skin with great results and will continue to do so.


----------



## caribeandiva

Update: y’all my braids are finally long enough to be pulled back into a ponytail!! I have options now!! I don’t have to take down my braids for work unless I want to. I can just slick down my edges with gel and be good to go! I think I still will because I wanna moisturize my hair daily. When it’s in braids I don’t. What do you think? @Chicoro


----------



## caribeandiva

Lissa0821 said:


> Thanks @NicWhite and @Chicoro for your responses. I think for now it is best I clarify my hair and eliminate Shea butter application for now.  I have faithfully used it for years on my skin with great results and will continue to do so.


How do you make your Shea Butter? Do you use it raw? I don’t have problems with buildup either. Weird.


----------



## Lissa0821

caribeandiva said:


> How do you make your Shea Butter? Do you use it raw? I don’t have problems with buildup either. Weird.



I use yellow shea butter from the beauty supply store.  Whipped with a hand mixer with a teaspoon each of JBCO, Avocado Sunflower oil mix and Alma oil until light and fluffy. My hair gets dry and ashy looking after a few days and my scalp is greasy.  I usually cornrow my natural hair and wear wigs but on days I don't feel like wigs I will wear two braids. I am happy with the overall products I use for my hair, shea butter has been the only new addition to my regimen since Dec 2017.  I am fine with removing it to see there is a difference in my hair.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Update: y’all my braids are finally long enough to be pulled back into a ponytail!! I have options now!! I don’t have to take down my braids for work unless I want to. I can just slick down my edges with gel and be good to go! I think I still will because I wanna moisturize my hair daily. When it’s in braids I don’t. What do you think? @Chicoro



Continue the same process that got you here.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I just made a new batch of SB. This time I didn’t melt the butters down like before. I used yellow SB, Ivory SB, Nolitica SB, Matcha Green Tea Butter, Nupur Henna, Brocolli Seed Oil, Sweet Almond Oil, and Fractioned Coconut Oil.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> I pay about 2.99 Euros for 500 grams. So, that's a good price. That's $3.50 more per pound than the price I  quoted up thread.
> 
> *Are you going to become a distributor in the US, *@ElevatedEnergy ?
> 
> You never know what can happen!



I've never thought about that but at the moment, I'd have to say no. My goal for now is to make sure that all who desires has the ability to get it from the direct source. @Chicoro


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> These Church .gif's entertain me, @Chicoro ! lololol...
> 
> see, the lady the bottom... I can tell just by looking at her that her Sunday dinner is ready.  In fact, her dinner was ready before she got dressed for church.  Collards are on top of the stove, done.  The roasted chicken sittin on top of the stove in an aluminum pan with that foil covering it and the foil is stretched tight too!  Not a single wrinkle in that foil and you better not go in the kitchen and lift it up lololol..... As soon as she leaves church at 4:00 and head home, dinner will be served..lololol  Ole Passa will be at her house for dinner around 6....lolol
> 
> Those elders in the church don't play when it comes to their Sunday dinner.  They start cooking that dinner on Saturday.



Why did I just play out this entire post in my head like a scene from a movie? You are a great story teller! @ThatJerseyGirl  I was shaking my head in agreement bout them collard greens. My grandma would surely have her pot cooked and ready the night before and had a fly swatter on deck to pop any hands that tried to eat early!


----------



## ilong

Chicoro said:


> Ya'll, the butta is greasing the world. It is no longer confined to this thread. Shea done got folks, they outside of this thread living like things are just 'normal'.
> 
> @ilong just drops in another thread matter of factly, " I bought two (2) 25 pound containers of Shea butter..."
> 
> That's *50 *pounds of Shea butter. She is not even in this thread and she's buying 5o pounds of Shea as if she were buying a stick of butter!
> 
> Shea done got her and consumed her completely.
> 
> 
> Come on in here @ilong and Shout it out girl. We family and we know what you going through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No judgment... No more hiding...no more secrets. Come into the Shea fold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We here for you, girl.  Break free, "Shake it loose, shake the Shea tree!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's over. You can release the '*Butta Burden'* and finally rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got you. We here for you...
> _
> Steps back from the mic to do the Shea Slide to show love and support._



OMG!!   @Chicoro - I haven't had such a great laugh in sooooo   long!!!   


But I can't lie - 50 pounds of Shea Butter says it all!!!   I've been gotten, my DGD,my daughter, niece, great niece, sister - heck , the entire family including extended family have all been gotten by that "buttery creamy crack".

Girl ... Shea got her own kitchen, fully equipped with it's own mixer, measuring cup, spatulas, spoons, bowls and measuring spoons.    I don't play with my Shea! 

I didn't mention it in the other thread - but I'm starting to break out in nervous hives as I think my "Shea Stock" is running low - I  only have about 15 pounds left what if I run out?? Oh no - can't do than,  hmmm??? I know this summer I'll order  50/50 .


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Hi.


Wash day was the best today because of Shea Butter.

After DCing my hair melted into its own parts without me having to meticulously part it piece by piece to do my air dry twists.

My hair felt extremely soft. EXTREMELY soft.  NO SHED HAIRS AFTER WASHING HUH??? joyously laughing. 

This is the beginning of a beautiful relationship . .

Just wow.


----------



## Chicoro

Ya'll are being 'touched' by Queen Shea.
​


----------



## Chicoro

Lissa0821 said:


> Thanks @NicWhite and @Chicoro for your responses. I think for now it is best I clarify my hair and eliminate Shea butter application for now.  I have faithfully used it for years on my skin with great results and will continue to do so.



Let us know how things turn out for you, @Lissa0821 !


----------



## Chicoro

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> These Church .gif's entertain me, @Chicoro ! lololol...
> 
> see, the lady the bottom... I can tell just by looking at her that her Sunday dinner is ready.  In fact, her dinner was ready before she got dressed for church.  Collards are on top of the stove, done.  The roasted chicken sittin on top of the stove in an aluminum pan with that foil covering it and the foil is stretched tight too!  Not a single wrinkle in that foil and you better not go in the kitchen and lift it up lololol..... As soon as she leaves church at 4:00 and head home, dinner will be served..lololol  Ole Passa will be at her house for dinner around 6....lolol
> 
> Those elders in the church don't play when it comes to their Sunday dinner.  They start cooking that dinner on Saturday.



This is what I miss about being away from home. The other things I would mention would be the  peach cobbler with vanilla ice cream and the sweet tea. That would make it complete for me. Great visual. I can see, smell, feel and taste it.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

IDareT'sHair said:


> Received a Partial Refund on that Funk Butta' I bought.
> 
> No Shade to UFD.
> 
> This is more like Great-Great-Great-Grandma Funka'.
> 
> I have left the bag open to see if the Cow Caca scent finally lessens.
> 
> 5lb of pure unadulterated funk.  And no amount of EO will cover it up.
> 
> That scent bleeds through everything.


Where did you get it from? I just want to know so I can stay clear of the seller.


----------



## Chicoro

ilong said:


> OMG!!   @Chicoro - I haven't had such a great laugh in sooooo   long!!!
> 
> 
> But I can't lie - 50 pounds of Shea Butter says it all!!!   I've been gotten, my DGD,my daughter, niece, great niece, sister - heck , the entire family including extended family have all been gotten by that "buttery creamy crack".
> 
> Girl ... Shea got her own kitchen, fully equipped with it's own mixer, measuring cup, spatulas, spoons, bowls and measuring spoons.    I don't play with my Shea!
> 
> I didn't mention it in the other thread - but I'm starting to break out in nervous hives as I think my "Shea Stock" is running low - I  only have about 15 pounds left what if I run out?? Oh no - can't do than,  hmmm??? I know this summer I'll order  50/50 .



Glad I could oblige you with a laugh, My Lady! *Shea has her own kitchen you say?*






Are you going to order 50 pounds or 100 pounds this summer? If so, maybe
@ElevatedEnergy can hook you up with her 'buyer' in Ghana!


----------



## Chicoro

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> Wash day was the best today because of Shea Butter.
> 
> After DCing my hair melted into its own parts without me having to meticulously part it piece by piece to do my air dry twists.
> 
> My hair felt extremely soft. EXTREMELY soft.  NO SHED HAIRS AFTER WASHING HUH??? joyously laughing.
> 
> This is the beginning of a beautiful relationship . .
> 
> Just wow.




How's it on your pockets? Like you, I prefer things I can get easily and cheaply. How did you use Shea? As part of your deep conditioner or some other way?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BronxJazzy 
An eeeeeeeebbbayy Seller.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BronxJazzy
> An eeeeeeeebbbayy Seller.


Was it someone you ordered from before?


----------



## Aggie

@IDareT'sHair please give us the name the eBay seller you got your Shea butter from so we can all stay clear of ordering from them.


----------



## LivingInPeace

I didn’t use my cocoa butter yet. Instead this morning I whipped Shea butter, coconut oil, olive oil, grape seed oil, dark chocolate, buttercream and sandalwood vanilla fragrance oils.


----------



## bjade757

hot_pepper96 said:


> Anyone with Relaxed hair had good experiences with these Shea butter mixtures? I really want a light fluffy in scented creme to moisturize my edges and ends.



I'm relaxed and I'm having really good results with my mix. SB, lavender essential oil (10 or so drops), rosemary essential oil (10 or so drops), and a little bit of jojoba. Whip until fluffy!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

My hair has been in a braid out textured bun for the last 5 or so days...of course it was Shea'd up prior to being tucked away. Took the bun down this morning with the intention of starting wash day and my hair still felt amazing. My roots were a little dry so instead of washing, I sprayed my roots with rose water and applied some whipped Shea butter on top of that. Pulled hair back in a two twisted ponytails and repeated the steps on the ends. Roots back to feeling quenched and lubricated like the rest of my hair. Queen Shea to the rescue. Quenching thirst and extending wash days. *kisses jar of whipped Shea butter*


----------



## Garner

@ElevatedEnergy Do you usually use rose water to moisturize?  What is the longest amount of time that you have gone between washes since you have been using whipped shea butter? @Aggie & @ElevatedEnergy... How did you like the Cleopatra's Choice ivory shea butter?  Sorry for so many questions. lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Garner said:


> @ElevatedEnergy Do you usually use rose water to moisturize?  What is the longest amount of time that you have gone between washes since you have been using whipped shea butter? @Aggie & @ElevatedEnergy... How did you like the Cleopatra's Choice ivory shea butter?  Sorry for so many questions. lol



I use either distilled water or rosewater. I always have them on hand for other purposes in my beauty routine (distilled water for my steamer or soap making....rosewater for a toner).

I usually wash between the 10 and 14 day mark.

I like Ms. Cleo's Shea butter. I mostly like that you can order in bulk and get free shipping. Her Argan oil is also pretty nice too.

@Garner Plus the Shea always seems to be on sale. LOL


----------



## Garner

@ElevatedEnergy I have used the yellow shea butter  from Ms. Cleo (for body care mostly and to mix for Deep treatments) and it melts in your hands w/o problems.  Do you find that with the Ivory?  
I have ordered Argan and Rose hip seed oil from her site as well, both with positive results.  I love sales too!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chicoro said:


> How's it on your pockets? Like you, I prefer things I can get easily and cheaply. How did you use Shea? As part of your deep conditioner or some other way?


On my pockets, great. It was $4.99 for an 8 once tub. I used about three tablespoons melted and added to my DC. It added great slip to it! I also spread it all over me after my shower instead of vaseline this time, awesome! I picked it up from the Beaty Supply store 3 minutes away from me. And they are well stocked. I gets my stuff on the ground.


----------



## Sarabellam

I subscribed just so that I could thank you ladies for reminding me of the power of Shea butter. I’ve been fumbling through the busiest time of my life and neglecting my fine 4b/a hair too much. I finally found myself with a free 2 hours this morning and did the unthinkable... I began washing my hair 2 hours before going to an 8hour shift in a professional setting. A generous amount of a Shea butter and a few minutes under a satin scarf was all I need to weigh down two pigtail braids to create a passable hair style. My scalp and hair are happy and I’m able to get to work!


----------



## Aggie

Garner said:


> @ElevatedEnergy Do you usually use rose water to moisturize?  What is the longest amount of time that you have gone between washes since you have been using whipped shea butter? @Aggie & @ElevatedEnergy... How did you like the Cleopatra's Choice ivory shea butter?  Sorry for so many questions. lol


@Garner,

I usually go anywhere from 1 - 2 weeks between washes but in between, I would do a very warm water rinse in the shower to take some of the butter out of my hair if I take as long as 2 weeks however. 

It can get very oily if I take longer than a week to wash my hair. I have about 12 wig caps that I use daily under my wigs. I constantly shampoo them, allow to dry and wear again later. 

I have not yet used my cleo patras butter. I am still using up my current batch and won't be ready for making another one for at least another 2-3 weeks I'm sure. When that's done, I will mix another batch using cleo's shea butter.


----------



## Aggie

Sarabellam said:


> I subscribed just so that I could thank you ladies for reminding me of the power of Shea butter. I’ve been fumbling through the busiest time of my life and neglecting my fine 4b/a hair too much. I finally found myself with a free 2 hours this morning and did the unthinkable... I began washing my hair 2 hours before going to an 8hour shift in a professional setting. A generous amount of a Shea butter and a few minutes under a satin scarf was all I need to weigh down two pigtail braids to create a passable hair style. My scalp and hair are happy and I’m able to get to work!


Welcome to our Shea World @Sarabellam. You will not regret it.


----------



## Aggie

Just used some SSI Marula Hemp Hair Cream and sealed it all in with my diy shea butter mix. I really love this SSI Cream - I need to reorder more when there is another great sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@BronxJazzy @Aggie
dbs88888

He "claims" it was just this particular batch that had an offensive odor and that each batch is different.

And this was my 1st and LAST Purchase from him.  

GOOD Customer Service would have said: "This stuff stank and I can't sell it to anybody" but he sent it.  Even though he refunded me 1/2 my money.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BronxJazzy @Aggie
> dbs88888
> 
> He "claims" it was just this particular batch that had an offensive odor and that each batch is different.


Thanks love. I am definitely not interested because that batch may be a very large batch that could last 2-6 months or longer depending on how much he bought from his supplier and how fast he gets them sold. So No , I'll pass on this one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Aggie said:


> *Thanks love. I am definitely not interested because that batch may be a very large batch that could last 2-6 months or longer depending on how much he bought from his supplier and how fast he gets them sold. So No , I'll pass on this one.*


@Aggie
I'll never repurchase from him again.  And I have 5lbs of Pure Funk I am working through.


----------



## Sarabellam

Thanks @Aggie!

 Right now I’m using a Shea/jbco mix. It’s buttery and super protective. It has been working out perfectly for winter protective styles.


----------



## Aggie

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I'll never repurchase from him again.  And I have 5lbs of Pure Funk I am working through.


I'm sorry you're dealing with this but maybe you should just stick with cleo patras choice, Oslove Organics, New Directions Aromatics, or one of the other Ghanaian or Nigerian suppliers discussed in this chat.


----------



## Aggie

Sarabellam said:


> Thanks @Aggie!
> 
> Right now I’m using a Shea/jbco mix. It’s buttery and super protective. It has been working out perfectly for winter protective styles.


You're welcome


----------



## caribeandiva

Sorry I’ve been absent from this thread for a little bit. After watching Black Panther it’s got me all in my feelings and I’ve been spending all of my time in the Black Panther thread as a result. I’m very emotional right now. If y’all haven’t seen this movie, go see it! I did wonder if Wakandans use Shea Butter.


----------



## ilong

Chicoro said:


> Ya'll are being 'touched' by Queen Shea.
> ​


Touch us Queen Shea (aka hair unicorn)  -- Touch our HAIR with that unicorn MAGIC!!!


----------



## ilong

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Whipped Up x3 Batches Today:
> Batch #1
> Raw, Organic SB
> Kalpi Tone Powder
> Stimulating Oil Blend (Pep, Spear, Eucalyp)
> 
> Batch #2
> Raw, Organic SB
> Mat.cha Powder
> Hemp Seed Oil
> Spearmint EO
> 
> Batch #3
> Raw, Organic SB
> Chadian Chebe Powder
> Nettle EO
> Rosemary EO
> Emu Oil



Hey lady!!!  How are you using your batches above? Are you applying them and leaving them on?


----------



## ilong

Lissa0821 said:


> I use yellow shea butter from the beauty supply store.  Whipped with a hand mixer with a teaspoon each of JBCO, Avocado Sunflower oil mix and Alma oil until light and fluffy. My hair gets dry and ashy looking after a few days and my scalp is greasy.  I usually cornrow my natural hair and wear wigs but on days I don't feel like wigs I will wear two braids. I am happy with the overall products I use for my hair, shea butter has been the only new addition to my regimen since Dec 2017.  I am fine with removing it to see there is a difference in my hair.


@Lissa0821 - it may be the type/brand of shea butter you're getting from the beauty supply store.  You should look at the container to see if any ingredients are listed.   I purchase large blocks of SB from an African Dealer who has it shipped from Ghana.   The yellow SB I have had the borututu bark added and the whites  is pure.


----------



## lalla

I was away last week and tried to use scurl without shea butter. My hair felt a lot drier. Shea butter for life.


----------



## Chicoro

lalla said:


> I was away last week and tried to use scurl without shea butter. My hair felt a lot drier.* Shea butter for life.*




Look at @lalla , she STRAIGHT GANGSTER ya'll!


----------



## Chicoro

LivingInPeace said:


> I didn’t use my cocoa butter yet. Instead this morning I whipped Shea butter, coconut oil, olive oil, grape seed oil, dark chocolate, buttercream and sandalwood vanilla fragrance oils.



Please let us know when you decide to do a mixture with cocoa butter. I love cocoa butter and vanilla. I bet your current mixture smells divine!


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I use either distilled water or rosewater. I always have them on hand for other purposes in my beauty routine (distilled water for my steamer or soap making....rosewater for a toner).
> 
> I usually wash between the 10 and 14 day mark.
> 
> I like Ms. Cleo's Shea butter. I mostly like that you can order in bulk and get free shipping. Her Argan oil is also pretty nice too.
> 
> @Garner *Plus the Shea always seems to be on sale.* LOL



Does Cleo ship internationally?


----------



## Chicoro

Lissa0821 said:


> I use yellow shea butter from the beauty supply store.  Whipped with a hand mixer with a teaspoon each of JBCO, Avocado Sunflower oil mix and Alma oil until light and fluffy. My hair gets dry and ashy looking after a few days and my scalp is greasy.  I usually cornrow my natural hair and wear wigs but on days I don't feel like wigs I will wear two braids. I am happy with the overall products I use for my hair, shea butter has been the only new addition to my regimen since Dec 2017.  I am fine with removing it to see there is a difference in my hair.



Do you have *paraffin *in any of your products, specifically the Amla oil? Also, sunflower oil is very viscose and thick. But, so is castor oil.


----------



## NicWhite

I am so happy I found you ladies when I did.  . This Shea butter has changed my life and the lives of my mother and children.  Don’t worry ladies, these are tears of ours joy.   I spent too many years in the entertainment forum with dry hair.   Just a few weeks with you ladies and my hair is starting to look like it makes some sense.


----------



## Chicoro

bjade757 said:


> I*'m relaxed and I'm having really good results with my mix*. SB, lavender essential oil (10 or so drops), rosemary essential oil (10 or so drops), and a little bit of jojoba. Whip until fluffy!



One of our Hair Unicorns inducted into the Shea-Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame, @lalla is relaxed, too. That's how I know that it works on all kinds of hair. I am happy to see that it is working for your relaxed hair as well. That's encouraging for other relaxed ladies, as well! Thanks for sharing @bjade757 !


----------



## Chicoro

Sarabellam said:


> I subscribed just so that I could thank you ladies for reminding me of the power of Shea butter. I’ve been fumbling through the busiest time of my life and neglecting my fine 4b/a hair too much. I finally found myself with a free 2 hours this morning and did the unthinkable... I began washing my hair 2 hours before going to an 8hour shift in a professional setting. A generous amount of a Shea butter and a few minutes under a satin scarf was all I need to weigh down two pigtail braids to create a passable hair style. My scalp and hair are happy and I’m able to get to work!




Shea butter is REACHING outside of LHCF and pulling 'em in! Hey @Sarabellam ! Shea butter done got you. Shea butter got you doing incredible feats before work: Washing afro-textured hair a few hours before the work shift starts. If that ain't hooked, I don't know what is!

This is how @Sarabellam be waking up, right before she
decided to wash her hair two hours before starting a critically important 8 hour work day:


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Sorry I’ve been absent from this thread for a little bit. After watching Black Panther it’s got me all in my feelings and I’ve been spending all of my time in the Black Panther thread as a result. I’m very emotional right now. If y’all haven’t seen this movie, go see it! I did wonder if Wakandans use Shea Butter.



Of course they use Shea butter!


----------



## Chicoro

ilong said:


> Touch us Queen Shea (aka hair unicorn)  -- Touch our HAIR with that unicorn MAGIC!!!




Look at @ilong all up in this thread. She's been sucked in by the Power of Shea. I guess I'm a pusher because I called you in. I'm sorry- NOT!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> I'll never repurchase from him again.  And I have 5lbs of Pure Funk I am working through.



I'm also sorry about this. I'm glad you identified who you bought it from so others don't suffer the same fate. Thanks for taking one for the herd, the Unicorn herd that is! Seriously, though, things will work out for you.


----------



## Chicoro

ilong said:


> @Lissa0821 - it may be the type/brand of shea butter you're getting from the beauty supply store.  You should look at the container to see if any ingredients are listed.   *I purchase large blocks of SB from an African Dealer who has it shipped from Ghana.*   The yellow SB I have had the borututu bark added and the whites  is pure.



@ilong 
Do you feel comfortable sharing your supplier with us?


----------



## Chicoro

Aggie said:


> @Garner,
> 
> *I usually go anywhere from 1 - 2 weeks between washes but in between, I would do a very warm water rinse* in the shower to take some of the butter out of my hair if I take as long as 2 weeks however.
> 
> It can get very oily if I take longer than a week to wash my hair. I have about 12 wig caps that I use daily under my wigs. I constantly shampoo them, allow to dry and wear again later.
> 
> I have not yet used my cleo patras butter. I am still using up my current batch and won't be ready for making another one for at least another 2-3 weeks I'm sure. When that's done, I will mix another batch using cleo's shea butter.



I have been sick and couldn't do my hair on schedule. So, it's going to be a long-haul for me, too, in between washes. I am happy my Shea butter is infused with essential oils. Those will help to keep my scalp clean along with the Shea butter.


----------



## Chicoro

NicWhite said:


> I am so happy I found you ladies when I did.  . This Shea butter has changed my life and the lives of my mother and children.  Don’t worry ladies, these are tears of ours joy.   I spent too many years in the entertainment forum with dry hair.   Just a few weeks with you ladies and my hair is starting to look like it makes some sense.



 Shea butter is touching lives!






All fun aside, I am happy to hear that the health of your hair is transforming. Bravo!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Sorry I’ve been absent from this thread for a little bit. After watching Black Panther it’s got me all in my feelings and I’ve been spending all of my time in the Black Panther thread as a result. I’m very emotional right now. If y’all haven’t seen this movie, go see it! I did wonder if Wakandans use Shea Butter.



You've got an update to share little lady, now don't you? Hmm.....come with it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ilong 

Yes, leaving them in.  I get to get my Ayurveda in too which was one of my 2018 H.air Goals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Chicoro
I still have several (bags, containers) of the "good-good" from other Seller's and what I have left from my Colleague that went to Ni.geria so all is not lost.


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> I still have several (bags, containers) of the "good-good" from other Seller's and what I have left from my Colleague that went to Ni.geria so all is not lost.



That's good good!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Currently using my Wheat.germ SB-Blend (feels really good)


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> Does Cleo ship internationally?



Yes, here's the International shipping info:

 

Looks as if DHL might be the cheapest route at around $4.94 to ship, however with a 2-3 week arrival time.

Happy shopping! @Chicoro


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Yes, here's the International shipping info:
> 
> View attachment 425117
> 
> Looks as if DHL might be the cheapest route at around $4.94 to ship, however with a 2-3 week arrival time.
> 
> Happy shopping! @Chicoro



Thank you!

It would be 75 dollars for shipping , for 10 pounds @ 53.00 dollars. The shipping would cost 25 more than the product.  I need to find someone in France. This is good to know. There is need to be filled here in France.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Garner said:


> @ElevatedEnergy I have used the yellow shea butter  from Ms. Cleo (for body care mostly and to mix for Deep treatments) and it melts in your hands w/o problems.  Do you find that with the Ivory?
> I have ordered Argan and Rose hip seed oil from her site as well, both with positive results.  I love sales too!!!



Oh yes, the ivory melts beautifully when you rub it in. It is just a tad bit grainy but that goes away the more you rub. You will not regret it if you decide to purchase. I've never tried the yellow Shea butter and have no desire to because I've always been so wowed by Ivory. I have around 16 plus pounds in my stash, and if my contact from Ghana can help me get my hands on more; I plan on ordering 10-20 more pounds from Africa. After that, I'll just do 1 big bulk order annually. 

I make my own rosehip oil so though I was tempted to try it, I passed it up. I have so much rose stuff....rose hips, rosehip powder, rose petals, rose petal powder...just rose errthang!!! LOL


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It would be 75 dollars for shipping , for 10 pounds @ 53.00 dollars. The shipping would cost 25 more than the product.  I need to find someone in France. This is good to know. There is need to be filled here in France.



$75 to ship?????????


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Sarabellam said:


> I subscribed just so that I could thank you ladies for reminding me of the power of Shea butter. I’ve been fumbling through the busiest time of my life and neglecting my fine 4b/a hair too much. I finally found myself with a free 2 hours this morning and did the unthinkable... I began washing my hair 2 hours before going to an 8hour shift in a professional setting. A generous amount of a Shea butter and a few minutes under a satin scarf was all I need to weigh down two pigtail braids to create a passable hair style. My scalp and hair are happy and I’m able to get to work!



Welcome to the forum! @Sarabellam Queen Shea welcomes you home. Slide on in....we got you!


----------



## Lissa0821

ilong said:


> @Lissa0821 - it may be the type/brand of shea butter you're getting from the beauty supply store.  You should look at the container to see if any ingredients are listed.   I purchase large blocks of SB from an African Dealer who has it shipped from Ghana.   The yellow SB I have had the borututu bark added and the whites  is pure.



It's yellow Shea butter, the label reads 100% African Shea butter. The ingredintes are 100% unrefined Shea butter.


----------



## Lissa0821

Chicoro said:


> Do you have *paraffin *in any of your products, specifically the Amla oil? Also, sunflower oil is very viscose and thick. But, so is castor oil.



The alma oil is just mineral oil and alma. You make a good point, I may need to use different oils to mix with my Shea butter in the future.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> You've got an update to share little lady, now don't you? Hmm.....come with it!




Update!!! My hair feets are touching my shoulders now!!! It happened way earlier than I expected.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Update!!! My hair feets are touching my shoulders now!!! It happened way earlier than I expected.
> 
> View attachment 425143





*The Hair Feets Have Landed!*

"That's one small step for *hair feets* , 
and one giant step for *hair-kind*!"

​


----------



## Chicoro

Lissa0821 said:


> The alma oil is just mineral oil and alma. You make a good point, I may need to use different oils to mix with my Shea butter in the future.




Shea butter doesn't mix well with paraffin and petroleum. You may want to nix that amla oil with the paraffin and kick that stuff to the curb. Mineral oil is paraffin. I'm not a mineral oil hater because I used to love me some Vaseline slathered on my hair. But, I know that Shea butter and Vaseline/mineral oil/paraffin do not mix.

I encourage you to give Shea butter another go round, without the mineral oil. You may need to clarify your hair really well so that there's no residual build-up.  You want to give Shea a fair chance.


----------



## Chicoro

*Announcement: Shea and Mineral Oil Do Not Mix Well!*
​Mixing Shea butter with Mineral Oil based products may create a gray cast and put build-up on the hair. *I forgot about this until I re-read* @Lissa0821 's post. 

This was ANOTHER part of the reason I used to be a Shea butter hater. I used to think Shea butter coated my hair, too. Back then, I was using Vaseline on my hair. Shea butter and mineral oil do not mix.

The problem is not Shea, it's the mineral oil. The result may be dull, coated hair. 

(Look out for: Vaseline/paraffin/paraffin wax/mineral oil/petroleum, etc)


----------



## LivingInPeace

Chicoro said:


> *The Hair Feets Have Landed!*
> 
> "That's one small step for *hair feets* ,
> and one giant step for *hair-kind*!"
> 
> ​


----------



## Chicoro

My braids are getting longer. I did pull them before taking this photo. Also, I re-braided my hair with Shea butter today, too. I do not have any gel on my hair, either. I do have some edge control on the front braids, near the hairline, though. And, no comb or brush was used, either.


----------



## Chicoro

LivingInPeace said:


> View attachment 425145



This is EXACTLY what I butchered and turned around to go with hair!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Update!!! My hair feets are touching my shoulders now!!! It happened way earlier than I expected.
> 
> View attachment 425143



Congratulations! Don't change nothing, girl. It looks like your hair is growing 1/2 to 1 inch per month with Shea butter and your hair routine. Amazing!


----------



## Chicoro

Join us! 
We don't want you to be saying in December 2018:









*We want folks to be calling us out in December 2018:*







*BE THERE!

The Unicorn Extravaganza in December 2018*​
Woo! 21 posts in this thread today. I've got to go. If anyone spots a unicorn, let me know. Signing off for the day!


----------



## Garner

@Chicoro your hair looks so moisturized and shiny!!!  Beautiful!!!  In this picture did you use the S-Curl activator prior to applying your Shea butter mix?  How often do you rebraid?  When reapplying the butter do you do it from root to tip?  Sorry about your illness.  Glad you feel better.


----------



## Chicoro

Garner said:


> @Chicoro your hair looks so moisturized and shiny!!!  Beautiful!!!  In this picture did you use the S-Curl activator prior to applying your Shea butter mix?  How often do you rebraid?  When reapplying the butter do you do it from root to tip?  Sorry about your illness.  Glad you feel better.



Look at me back here already when I said I was signing off....

Thank you! 

First, I rinse my braid with warm to hot water. Then I use curl activator and Shea butter.
Yes, I used S-Curl activator prior to applying Shea butter.
I prefer to and try to re-braid daily if I can. But now it is turning out to be every 2 to 3 days.
Yes, I apply the butter from root to tip. I am heavy handed with the butter.
I feel better, thank you! It was either a cold or a mild case of the flu! I gotta go, for real now!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chicoro said:


> Join us!
> We don't want you to be saying in December 2018:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We want folks to be calling us out in December 2018:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BE THERE!
> 
> The Unicorn Extravaganza in December 2018*​
> Woo! 21 posts in this thread today. I've got to go. If anyone spots a unicorn, let me know. Signing off for the day!




In December 2018 I will be  unicorn status like: 

 Lord Willing.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chicoro said:


> My braids are getting longer. I did pull them before taking this photo. Also, I re-braided my hair with Shea butter today, too. I do not have any gel on my hair, either. I do have some edge control on the front braids, near the hairline, though. And, no comb or brush was used, either.
> 
> View attachment 425149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 425147



Beautiful and Lovely!  

Your hair is beautiful too!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Congratulations! Don't change nothing, girl. It looks like your hair is growing 1/2 to 1 inch per month with Shea butter and your hair routine. Amazing!


Thank you! I won’t! I’m still shocked at how fast my hair grows. All these years I thought I was a slow grower. I just wasn’t doing the right things to my hair. It was breaking faster than I could grow it. The right regimen is everything.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> My braids are getting longer. I did pull them before taking this photo. Also, I re-braided my hair with Shea butter today, too. I do not have any gel on my hair, either. I do have some edge control on the front braids, near the hairline, though. And, no comb or brush was used, either.
> 
> View attachment 425149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 425147


 One day...


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> I feel better, thank you! It was either a cold or a mild case of the flu! I gotta go, for real now!


I didn’t even know you were sick. Glad you feel better.


----------



## GGsKin

@Chicoro your hair is looking so juicy and protected and cute.


----------



## GGsKin

After one week (and a day), my hair is reaching that point where I'm feeling the build-up of my mix. I won't have time to wash it to tonight but I will rinse the lower portion and apply more Shea. It'll be a late one but it should see me through until Saturday.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

_I don't know about you, but seeing this man scoop Shea butter makes my mouth water. Literally water._


----------



## bjade757

AdoraAdora24 said:


> _I don't know about you, but seeing this man scoop Shea butter makes my mouth water. Literally water._


I wanna do a drive by and snatch that bucket!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

bjade757 said:


> I wanna do a drive by and snatch that bucket!


Me too, me too! It just looks so good!


----------



## scarcity21

Chicoro said:


> Back to the regular scheduled programming of this thread...
> 
> Now, to the Hair Unicorns that I admired and whose regimens I checked to discover whether or not they used shea butter. THEY ALL USED SHEA BUTTER!!!
> 
> Shea butter doesn't just help you gain length. It imparts an incredible thickness and vibrancy to hair as well.
> 
> Here are my top 5:
> 
> Herlucidsky (Fotki)
> View attachment 420343
> 
> 
> Zahara (Fotki)
> View attachment 420345
> 
> Irresistible (LHCF, Fotki)
> View attachment 420347
> 
> Efficiently Natural (YouTube)
> View attachment 420349
> 
> 
> View attachment 420351
> 
> Naturally_Nica (Youtube)
> 
> View attachment 420353
> 
> These women are all beyond tailbone length. Height does not matter because it's in your legs.
> These women range in height from 5'2 to about 6'0 feet.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Was running low on one of my jars of whipped Shea butter so I decided to add in a bottle of my favorite store bought conditioners.

 

 

So I washed, then deep conditioned for 2 hours with it. Detangled with it in and rinsed out the excess. Air drying now. My hair feels like silk.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> My braids are getting longer. I did pull them before taking this photo. Also, I re-braided my hair with Shea butter today, too. I do not have any gel on my hair, either. I do have some edge control on the front braids, near the hairline, though. And, no comb or brush was used, either.
> 
> View attachment 425149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 425147



So beautiful...you and your hair!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Was running low on one of my jars of whipped Shea butter so I decided to add in a bottle of my favorite store bought conditioners.
> 
> View attachment 425175
> 
> View attachment 425177
> 
> So I washed, then deep conditioned for 2 hours with it. Detangled with it in and rinsed out the excess. Air drying now. My hair feels like silk.




That mix looks delicious!  Did you deep condition with some heat for part of that time or did you rely on body heat altogether?  I ask because I usually do thirty minutes with heat and the rest natural body heat. Also, part of that is just me being too lazy to rinse it out lolol

Also re your regimen, do you wash and deep condition every week or bi weekly?


----------



## caribeandiva

AdoraAdora24 said:


> _I don't know about you, but seeing this man scoop Shea butter makes my mouth water. Literally water._


Ok can he just stop scooping it out like that and ship the whole bag to my house?


----------



## ilong

Chicoro said:


> Glad I could oblige you with a laugh, My Lady! *Shea has her own kitchen you say?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to order 50 pounds or 100 pounds this summer? If so, maybe
> @ElevatedEnergy can hook you up with her 'buyer' in Ghana!




Fifty + Fifty = hunred' pounds of buttery creamy crack!      

Buying bulk saved me money - anything less than 50 pounds he charged by the pound.  I don't recall the pricing but it was enough to make me buy bulk.   My supplier is local and he has a VERY good reputation so I'm good, but I'll keep  @ElevatedEnergy in mind for the future .


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> That mix looks delicious!  Did you deep condition with some heat for part of that time or did you rely on body heat altogether?  I ask because I usually do thirty minutes with heat and the rest natural body heat. Also, part of that is just me being too lazy to rinse it out lolol
> 
> Also re your regimen, do you wash and deep condition every week or bi weekly?



I used body heat for this DC session. However, I have been known to DC overnight or use my steamer for 20 minutes. It's not really set in stone...all ways work well for me.

I usually wash every 10 to 14 days. I can go longer between wash days because I really don't use alot of product. I will DC with Shea butter added to whatever I'm using, rinse out the excess with warm water and apply a bit more to the ends of my hair. Around 3 days later, I will moisturize and seal with Shea again and that application usually lasts for a good 7 days. At that point I will either start my wash day all over or do a light Shea application if I don't have time to wash. But I really try not to push past 2 weeks...My scalp starts acting a bit wonky when I do and I don't play with my scalps health. LOL


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Chicoro said:


> I gathered from @ElevatedEnergy 's cryptic  *coded* message to you, that you had a Baby Pair! So there's not just one, but two of them super, cute precious little bundles. You over there at home getting double the love.


I'm late but yes I had twin boys in January! They keep me busy but they are well worth the effort


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Running low on my mix..trying to decide if I want to order new goodies or just remake the last batch I had. I still have all the ingredients. But you know when that PJ itch hits....


----------



## LivingInPeace

The past two mornings I’ve been spritzing my twists with a moisturizer and then sealing it with my Shea mix. My hair has felt so soft!


----------



## NCHairDiva

Good morning ladies. Yesterday I tried to make a really large batch of whipped Shea butter. Ive never made a batch that large before sooooo I simply mixed all of my ingredients with no measuring. Bad idea. 
What I used:
4lbs of shea (2 different sellers)
EVOO
green matcha
Neem oil
Argan oil
Coconut oil (a whole lot)
JBCO
It didnt come out well at all. Smh It looked smooth and well mixed but had a greasy mouse consistency. Like it was too greasy to be a cake batter consistency (I like the cake batter)
So because I NEEDED my Shea fix I tried to fight through it and make it work ...but couldn't. Sooooo I added almost a half pound extra to 1 of my containers.... Nope, I dont think it mixed well and it feels grainy....
I am lost and not sure how to fix this. I was thinking maybe I should try to correct it a jar at a time (8 jars). Any suggestions are appreciated! Im drowning in wet greasy Whipped cream


----------



## Taleah2009

Slathered my hair in my DIY shea mix this morning.  I twisted up my hair and pinned up my hair.  then I slathered more shea butter on my edges and put on my scarf.  No edge control needed over hair.  I love how the shea butter melted into my hair.


----------



## Taleah2009

Oh and I added shea butter to @Chicoro pre-poo mix.  After I added the coconut oil I applied shea butter right on top, twisted my hair and sat under the dryer for 30 min.  Hair was super soft and easy to detangle.


----------



## bjade757

NCHairDiva said:


> Good morning ladies. Yesterday I tried to make a really large batch of whipped Shea butter. Ive never made a batch that large before sooooo I simply mixed all of my ingredients with no measuring. Bad idea.
> What I used:
> 4lbs of shea (2 different sellers)
> EVOO
> green matcha
> Neem oil
> Argan oil
> Coconut oil (a whole lot)
> JBCO
> It didnt come out well at all. Smh It looked smooth and well mixed but had a greasy mouse consistency. Like it was too greasy to be a cake batter consistency (I like the cake batter)
> So because I NEEDED my Shea fix I tried to fight through it and make it work ...but couldn't. Sooooo I added almost a half pound extra to 1 of my containers.... Nope, I dont think it mixed well and it feels grainy....
> I am lost and not sure how to fix this. I was thinking maybe I should try to correct it a jar at a time (8 jars). Any suggestions are appreciated! Im drowning in wet greasy Whipped cream




I found this link to fix the graniness: https://bettersheabutter.com/grainy-shea-butter-heres-fix/
Not sure how much help this will be since there's oils added, but figured it can't hurt?


----------



## caribeandiva

lalla said:


> I was away last week and tried to use scurl without shea butter. My hair felt a lot drier. Shea butter for life.


I used S-curl in the past without sealing it with anything. My hair was still dry and it thought maybe it wasn’t working. I stopped using it cuz i listened to folks who told me it leaves a lot of build up on your hair and makes your hair feel coated. I should’ve considered THEIR hair before I took their advice.  Lesson learned.


----------



## Aggie

NCHairDiva said:


> Good morning ladies. Yesterday I tried to make a really large batch of whipped Shea butter. Ive never made a batch that large before sooooo I simply mixed all of my ingredients with no measuring. Bad idea.
> What I used:
> 4lbs of shea (2 different sellers)
> EVOO
> green matcha
> Neem oil
> Argan oil
> Coconut oil (a whole lot)
> JBCO
> It didnt come out well at all. Smh It looked smooth and well mixed but had a greasy mouse consistency. Like it was too greasy to be a cake batter consistency (I like the cake batter)
> So because I NEEDED my Shea fix I tried to fight through it and make it work ...but couldn't. Sooooo I added almost a half pound extra to 1 of my containers.... Nope, I dont think it mixed well and it feels grainy....
> I am lost and not sure how to fix this. I was thinking maybe I should try to correct it a jar at a time (8 jars). Any suggestions are appreciated! Im drowning in wet greasy Whipped cream



Aw I'm so sorry this happened to you @NCHairDiva. 

Did you melt the shea butter first in a double boiler and put in the fridge to solidify before whipping? I believe this is why your mix did not come out right. I tried it without doing all this and it was a bust plus my mix was grainy as you say. So from now on, it's melted first, solidify in fridge for about maybe 2 hours, then whip in my other goodies with it. This way works best for me. 

Now how to use what you have, I gat nuthin' except maybe I would have added some moisturizing hair cream to change the consistency a bit. As for the conditioner, when you're about to use some of it on your hair, add a little more conditioner and whip it in with a hand whisk, not your mixer. This may make your shea-con work better.


----------



## scarcity21

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> HeyScarcity!!!  I made my own CP growth oil, using the same ingredients.  It is very easy to make.  Are you thinking about making your own or purchasing some?


Hi @ThatJerseyGirl ...I was contemplating making my own...She has various versions right? Can you link the video to the one you made that works for you? 
TIA


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Just purchased 16oz for $7.49. This will last a very long time since I'll only be scooping out 2 tablespoons per DC session which is every two weeks. To melt and give my DC slip.


----------



## GGsKin

I just whipped up my second 8oz of Shea butter. This time I used:
Shea butter - majority some creamy ivory hailing from Ghana + softer Nilotica
1tbsp Rice Bran oil
2tsp almond oil
1.5tsp Coconut oil
1tsp Sacha Inchi Seed oil
1tsp Black Castor oil
1tsp Hibiscus powder
1/2tsp Neem powder
Lemon Verbena fragrance oil
Pineapple fragrance oil (a really light hand with these).

Heated over hot water and put in the freezer for 30mins. Then whisked for about 15mins. This mix has a lot more Shea and a lot less oil than my last. It is smooth, much thicker/firmer and melts into my skin. Zero graininess, even with the powders. I've already made use of the excess on my arms, legs and hair.
ETA: almond oil to the list.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

AbsyBlvd said:


> I just whipped up my second 8oz of Shea butter. This time I used:
> Shea butter - majority some creamy ivory hailing from Ghana + softer Nilotica
> 1tbsp Rice Bran oil
> 1.5tsp Coconut oil
> 1tsp Sacha Inchi Seed oil
> 1tsp Black Castor oil
> 1tsp Hibiscus powder
> .5tsp Neem powder
> Lemon Verbena fragrance oil
> Pineapple fragrance oil (a really light hand with these).
> 
> Heated over hot water and put in the freezer for 30mins. Then whisked for about 15mins. This mix has a lot more Shea and a lot less oil than my last. It is smooth, much thicker/firmer and melts into my skin. Zero graininess, even with the powders. I've already made use of the excess on my arms, legs and hair.


Wow! I bet it looks and smells yummy. How long will that batch last you?


----------



## GGsKin

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Wow! I bet it looks and smells yummy. How long will that batch last you?



I just aded a pic lol. This one smells much softer to me- definitely less herby or earthy. There were curry undertones with my previous batch. It was filled to the brim and it lasted me just three days shy of eight weeks.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

scarcity21 said:


> Hi @ThatJerseyGirl ...I was contemplating making my own...She has various versions right? Can you link the video to the one you made that works for you?
> TIA



This is the recipe for her Super Growth oil.  When you read the description, I did not use the Vitamin C as it can dry the hair out.  Also, you can get the fenugreek seeds via online or at your local Indian grocer.  This is the oil recipe that has worked the best for me, as I also include it in my shea butter mix.


----------



## ilong

tapioca_pudding said:


> I'm late but yes I had twin boys in January! They keep me busy but they are well worth the effort


Congratulations @tapioca_pudding !!!


----------



## ilong

Chicoro said:


> Look at @ilong all up in this thread. She's been sucked in by the Power of Shea. I guess I'm a pusher because I called you in. I'm sorry- NOT!!!!!!!



The Army Draft ain't got nothing on you!   You gettin' people hooked and they not even on the internet much less LHCF.   Must be the scent of all this Shea Butter wafting in the air, coast to coast, country to country, universe to universe!!!!


----------



## ilong

bjade757 said:


> I found this link to fix the graniness: https://bettersheabutter.com/grainy-shea-butter-heres-fix/
> Not sure how much help this will be since there's oils added, but figured it can't hurt?



Thank you for this link!!   It actually explains why the batch of Shea Butter  Blend I made with melted shea butter did not whip up or get as fluffy and light as my other batches.  .


----------



## kupenda

On Sunday or Monday I washed and deep conditioned. Afterwards I detangled with KKKT and sealed with Shea butter. Then I flat twisted and have been wearing my wig the past two days. I just touched my hair under the wig and it’s sooooooooo soft


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Currently using:
Karens Body Beautiful "Butter Love" which is:
Shea Butter
Cocoa Butter
Mango Butter
Jojoba Butter
Aloe Butter
Frag.rance Oils and Essential Oils

And my own S.Butter-Blends


----------



## Sarabellam

I’ve noticed that my newest Shea butter from amazon has a peculiar consistency. Even before Mixing it seemed to have a smooth easier to melt base with tiny grains that are difficult to melt. It smells like Shea butter and acts like it once I work it in. I’m starting to wonder if they mixed Shea butter from different sources together. 

 Does the quality of Shea butter change how easily it melts?


----------



## GGsKin

This new mix melts faster than my last. I can already tell that I like this one more. Less oil is the way to go for me. Speaking of less oil, I left one off my list: 2tsp almond oil.


----------



## Aggie

Sarabellam said:


> I’ve noticed that my newest Shea butter from amazon has a peculiar consistency. Even before Mixing it seemed to have a smooth easier to melt base with tiny grains that are difficult to melt. It smells like Shea butter and acts like it once I work it in. I’m starting to wonder if they mixed Shea butter from different sources together.
> 
> Does the quality of Shea butter change how easily it melts?



@Sarabellam 

Mine melts very easily and quickly I might add but then again I live in the Bahamas so mine is not very firm even at room temperature. Are you living in a cold climate where the butter will be quite firm? By your description, it sounds like yours is mixed with something else tough. Does it have an ingredients list? If so, what are they?


----------



## Aggie

I Am So Blessed said:


> Just purchased 16oz for $7.49. This will last a very long time since I'll only be scooping out 2 tablespoons per DC session which is every two weeks. To melt and give my DC slip.


This is the very first shea butter that I ever purchased and liked it but I love the one I bought that came in the big block even more.


----------



## Sarabellam

@Aggie I’m living in a cooler climate but indoors it probably 70-mid 80’s depending on the day. The container says it’s pure Shea. 

This is the product.


This is the 4th company that I’ve bought Shea butter from and it was the first time the product felt almost prewhipped. I liked it when I used it undiluted bc it was easier to grab “just enough” but once I mixed it with other oils I’ve started to notice the difference. I’ve just never seen Shea butter break down like this.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I finally ran out of my hair butter 
I made this batch at the end of November I believe. 




Will be making a new batch this weekend. Just going to remake this batch since it was so good to me. Might add a splash of Jardin oil as well.

I'm loving braid outs these days. So easy and keeps my hair stretched. I keep my ends lubricated with the butter and it just looks better every day.









Up in a pineapple for bedtime


----------



## NappyNelle

My Cleo Shea arrived so quickly.


----------



## keranikki

tapioca_pudding said:


> I finally ran out of my hair butter
> I made this batch at the end of November I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be making a new batch this weekend. Just going to remake this batch since it was so good to me. Might add a splash of Jardin oil as well.
> 
> I'm loving braid outs these days. So easy and keeps my hair stretched. I keep my ends lubricated with the butter and it just looks better every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in a pineapple for bedtime



That shine is amazing!


----------



## GGsKin

My hair this morning after applying my new Shea mix last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@AbsyBlvd
....

Nice Sis.  Love the Style too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Will try to whip up a batch over the weekend of something?  

Maybe something with Chebe Powder or Ma.tcha G.reen Tea Powder.  

I also bought some M.ango Powder based on @ElevatedEnergy.  I also powder some Corian.der Powder too.


----------



## scarcity21

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> This is the recipe for her Super Growth oil.  When you read the description, I did not use the Vitamin C as it can dry the hair out.  Also, you can get the fenugreek seeds via online or at your local Indian grocer.  This is the oil recipe that has worked the best for me, as I also include it in my shea butter mix.


@ThatJerseyGirl thank you so much!!!


----------



## Virtuosa

Is Cleopatra’s Choice a Black-owned business?


----------



## Aggie

Sarabellam said:


> @Aggie I’m living in a cooler climate but indoors it probably 70-mid 80’s depending on the day. The container says it’s pure Shea.
> 
> This is the product.
> 
> 
> This is the 4th company that I’ve bought Shea butter from and it was the first time the product felt almost prewhipped. I liked it when I used it undiluted bc it was easier to grab “just enough” but once I mixed it with other oils I’ve started to notice the difference. I’ve just never seen Shea butter break down like this.


Oh okay. I'm not familiar with this brand. So sorry love.


----------



## Aggie

Virtuosa said:


> Is Cleopatra’s Choice a Black-owned business?


Not sure @Virtuosa. Their products are awesome is all I can say about them though.


----------



## Aggie

AbsyBlvd said:


> My hair this morning after applying my new Shea mix last night. View attachment 425377


So very pretty @AbsyBlvd. Your hair looks so fluffy and thick and luscious .


----------



## Aggie

tapioca_pudding said:


> I finally ran out of my hair butter
> I made this batch at the end of November I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be making a new batch this weekend. Just going to remake this batch since it was so good to me. Might add a splash of Jardin oil as well.
> 
> I'm loving braid outs these days. So easy and keeps my hair stretched. I keep my ends lubricated with the butter and it just looks better every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up in a pineapple for bedtime


More eye candy @tapioca_pudding. Love your braids.


----------



## GGsKin

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AbsyBlvd
> ....
> 
> Nice Sis.  Love the Style too!



Thanks Aggie. The shine is all Shea lol


----------



## Chicoro

AbsyBlvd said:


> Thanks Aggie. *The shine is all Shea* lol



Giving the Queen her due and her props! The level of moist hair popping through the screen. It looks like your hair dipped its straw in somebody's 'drank' and sucked up all the juice.


----------



## TopShelf

I was having some styling challenges once i took my braids out and then i remembered that my hair twists best in two strands instead of flat and damp as oopsed to soaking wet or dry.  So i used my mist spray bottle and wet my hair and then slathered on my shea products. My hair felt moisturized as well as nice and heavy.


----------



## Taleah2009

tapioca_pudding said:


> I finally ran out of my hair butter
> I made this batch at the end of November I believe.
> 
> Will be making a new batch this weekend. Just going to remake this batch since it was so good to me. Might add a splash of Jardin oil as well.
> 
> I'm loving braid outs these days. So easy and keeps my hair stretched. I keep my ends lubricated with the butter and it just looks better every day.
> 
> 
> 
> Up in a pineapple for bedtime




Sis look at those juicy twists!


----------



## Taleah2009

Retwisted my hair and slathered them shea butter after I wet each one with water.  I am sooo heavy handed with the butter and I love it!


----------



## Sosoothing

There is no knot or tangle that Shea Butter can't handle.


----------



## Saravana

finally removed my braids after 2 months.  My hair feels strong and moisturized with that shea butter regimen I did on them each time I redid individual braids.

Normally, I wash my hair right away after removing braids, but there is something about having crinkly, lace-like hair I am going to enjoy for a few days before washing.  I did not add any more moisturizer or lotion or cream or nothing, just finger detangled  and I put up my hair in a not-tight bun that looks fluffy, just the way I like my buns.


----------



## GGsKin

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AbsyBlvd
> ....
> 
> Nice Sis.  Love the Style too!



Thank you @IDareT'sHair I keep upcycling. That Shea butter will have us like


----------



## GGsKin

I like your fluffy bun @Saravana. It looks so touchable. I agree with you about the strength I feel Shea butter has imparted upon my hair, and nails too.


----------



## GGsKin

Chicoro said:


> Giving the Queen her due and her props! The level of moist hair popping through the screen. It looks like your hair dipped its straw in somebody's 'drank' and sucked up all the juice.



Got to give credit where it's due. My hair be like .


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

I Am So Blessed said:


> Just purchased 16oz for $7.49. This will last a very long time since I'll only be scooping out 2 tablespoons per DC session which is every two weeks. To melt and give my DC slip.



I just saw this same container at my local grocery store! The GROCERY store y'all! Queen Shea taking ova!


----------



## Saravana

AbsyBlvd said:


> I like your fluffy bun @Saravana. It looks so touchable. I agree with you about the strength I feel Shea butter has imparted upon my hair, and nails too.


I have never used it on my nails!! Is that something you recommend? My nails tend to be weak and brittle and could use all the natural help they can get.


----------



## imsovain

Does the shea butter have to be put on top of damp hair or is it just as good on dry hair?


----------



## Saravana

imsovain said:


> Does the shea butter have to be put on top of damp hair or is it just as good on dry hair?


for me, shea butter works best on damp hair. It even works best on damp skin. What it does is that it seals in the moisture and it is also easier to spread if the skin or hair is moist. 

I used to struggle with shea butter on dry hair and skin, and once I decided to wet the hair or skin before applying,  shea butter was like gold!!!


----------



## GGsKin

Saravana said:


> I have never used it on my nails!! Is that something you recommend? My nails tend to be weak and brittle and could use all the natural help they can get.



I would recommend Shea. My nails are quite firm/hard but tend to split (I think because they dry out). Ever since I've been using Shea, I rub the excess into my hands and nail beds and I've been noticing how they've been looking moisturised and not splitting as they grow longer.


----------



## Aggie

Used my SSI Marula Hemp Hair Cream and sealed with my beloved Shea blend.


----------



## mzteaze

I sprayed my CP tea on my hair then sealed with my Shea mix.  Seems to be working for me.


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I just saw this same container at my local grocery store! The GROCERY store y'all! Queen Shea taking ova!



Shea coming for 'em! Shea is barreling through every thing and every body.
She's unstoppable.






Shea DID NOT COME TO PLAY!


----------



## Chicoro

*Shea Butter 'Discoveries' We Have Made (Recapitulation)
*​
*Shea butter can be unrefined or refined. *We strongly recommend to use unrefined Shea butter that YOU mix up yourself. Or, if you are not into that Mixtress Life, use products from Cottage Industries like small companies and Etsy made products which are more likely to contain a higher percentage of unrefined Shea butter.

*Shea butter can be gold or beige. *The gold butter is mixed with a plant. The beige color does not have the plant or root added. Beware, some butters have been artificially colored.

*Shea butter can be Western or Eastern.* Shea Nilotic (East African- Oil is more prized, butter is softer and is sub-species of the Shea butter tree.) Most of us can easily get, use and have seen great results with the Western Shea butter.

*Shea butter helps shed hairs slide out. *Shea butter lubricates the hair so that that shed hair can be removed easily with finger detangling.

*Shea butter clumps hair and minimizes frizz and tangles. *Shea butter has gummy components that seem to clump the hair together. This is great if you don't use a comb or brush and rely on your fingers to detangle your hair. This keeps the hair stabilized and detangled. Tangles are almost completely eradicated.

*Shea butter helps protect hair ends. *Shea butter can be a go to product if you have an "Ends Routine" for your hair. If your ends are always dry, Shea butter can add extra lubrication and hold in moisture. It may be just what the ends of your hair need.

*Shea butter strengthens finger nails*. It fortifies the nail bed and may prevent nails from splitting. This benefit extends to hair, too. Shea strengthens and fortifies the hair strands.

*Shea butter blends with a greater percentage of Shea absorb better.* Your Shea butter blend may absorb faster and be less greasy if you use more Shea butter and add fewer oils to the blend.  Ideally, 100% natural Shea butter by itself, on her own, may absorb better than Shea blended with any other oils and/or butters.

*Shea butter - Creamy Mix. *If you want a more creamy result, you may want to use a blender to mix your Shea butter blend.

*Shea butter- Fluffy Mix. *If you want a more fluffy result, you may want to use egg beater/whipping utensils.

*Shea butter and mineral oil may dull and  coat hair. *Shea butter does not seem to mix well with products that have mineral oil in them. This may leave the hair coated with a gray cast and dull. It is suggested that no mineral oil based products be placed into your Shea butter mix.

*Shea butter may need to be melted to remove graininess.* If you find that your Shea butter mix is grainy, melt it down completely to a liquid. Do not cook it! Use a double boiler method. Then, refreeze the butter until it is hard. Then, blend again. The graininess should be mostly gone, if not totally gone.

*Shea butter mixes well with hair conditioners. *You can add Shea butter to any conditioner to turn it into a deeply moisturizing and lubricating product.

*Shea butter mixes well with Ayuverdic Powders.* Shea butter absorbs and captures the color of powders such as amla, brahmi, etc. Not only are the powders absorbed in the mixes, there is no graininess. These mixes are great for deep conditioning treatments.

*Shea butter sources like Cleopatra's Choice may be a reliable choice.* They have  small and bulk sizes that can be ordered and  the quality of  Shea butter and their services have been good thus far.

*Shea butter works great on heat straightened hair, too.* You can even use Shea butter on your straightened hair styles. Just don't be too heavy handed with the product.

*Shea butter may work better with damp hair and skin.* Shea butter may  spread better and hold in more moisture when the substrate (hair or skin) is damp.

*Shea butter should have a nutty, earthy smell.* If your Shea butter smells 'funky' or there is a 'stench', it is very likely that your Shea butter was made with fermented or rotten Shea nuts.

*Shea Butter Overall Hair Benefits (Which is the reason for this thread)*
Softens hair
Stops tangles
Hair is easier to detangle
Minimizes dry-ness
Eliminates knots
Minimizes split ends
Hair hangs heavier
Darkens hair color
Infuses hair with moisture (if moisturizing products are applied first)
Hair retains more length
Thickens the hair
It minimizes breakage
Beautifies the hair

*Note: *
I put this in Post #1 so that we don't have to dig and crawl through this humongous thread to see our discoveries. I will add any new 'discoveries' to Post #1 of this thread to make it easy for anyone to see and find them, in the future.


----------



## Aggie

Chicoro said:


> *Shea Butter 'Discoveries' We Have Made (Recapitulation)
> *​
> *Shea butter can be unrefined or refined. *We strongly recommend to use unrefined Shea butter that YOU mix up yourself. Or, if you are not into that Mixtress Life, use products from Cottage Industries like small companies and Etsy made products which are more likely to contain a higher percentage of unrefined Shea butter.
> 
> *Shea butter can be gold or beige. *The gold butter is mixed with a plant. The beige color does not have the plant or root added. Beware, some butters have been artificially colored.
> 
> *Shea butter can be Western or Eastern.* Shea Nilotic (East African- Oil is more prized, butter is softer and is sub-species of the Shea butter tree.) Most of us can easily get, use and have seen great results with the Western Shea butter.
> 
> *Shea butter helps shed hairs slide out. *Shea butter lubricates the hair so that that shed hair can be removed easily with finger detangling.
> 
> *Shea butter clumps hair and minimizes frizz and tangles. *Shea butter has gummy components that seem to clump the hair together. This is great if you don't use a comb or brush and rely on your fingers to detangle your hair. This keeps the hair stabilized and detangled. Tangles are almost completely eradicated.
> 
> *Shea butter helps protect hair ends. *Shea butter can be a go to product if you have an "Ends Routine" for your hair. If your ends are always dry, Shea butter can add extra lubrication and hold in moisture. It may be just what the ends of your hair need.
> 
> *Shea butter strengthens finger nails*. It fortifies the nail bed and may prevent nails from splitting. This benefit extends to hair, too. Shea strengthens and fortifies the hair strands.
> 
> *Shea butter blends with a greater percentage of Shea absorb better.* Your Shea butter blend may absorb faster and be less greasy if you use more Shea butter and add fewer oils to the blend.  Ideally, 100% natural Shea butter by itself, on her own, may absorb better than Shea blended with any other oils and/or butters.
> 
> *Shea butter - Creamy Mix. *If you want a more creamy result, you may want to use a blender to mix your Shea butter blend.
> 
> *Shea butter- Fluffy Mix. *If you want a more fluffy result, you may want to use egg beater/whipping utensils.
> 
> *Shea butter and mineral oil may dull and  coat hair. *Shea butter does not seem to mix well with products that have mineral oil in them. This may leave the hair coated with a gray cast and dull. It is suggested that no mineral oil based products be placed into your Shea butter mix.
> 
> *Shea butter may need to be melted to remove graininess.* If you find that your Shea butter mix is grainy, melt it down completely to a liquid. Do not cook it! Use a double boiler method. Then, refreeze the butter until it is hard. Then, blend again. The graininess should be mostly gone, if not totally gone.
> 
> *Shea butter mixes well with hair conditioners. *You can add Shea butter to any conditioner to turn it into a deeply moisturizing and lubricating product.
> 
> *Shea butter mixes well with Ayuverdic Powders.* Shea butter absorbs and captures the color of powders such as amla, brahmi, etc. Not only are the powders absorbed in the mixes, there is no graininess. These mixes are great for deep conditioning treatments.
> 
> *Shea butter sources like Cleopatra's Choice may be a reliable choice.* They have  small and bulk sizes that can be ordered and  the quality of  Shea butter and their services have been good thus far.
> 
> *Shea butter works great on heat straightened hair, too.* You can even use Shea butter on your straightened hair styles. Just don't be too heavy handed with the product.
> 
> *Shea butter may work better with damp hair and skin.* Shea butter may  spread better and hold in more moisture when the substrate (hair or skin) is damp.
> 
> *Shea Butter Overall Hair Benefits (Which is the reason for this thread)*
> Softens hair
> Stops tangles
> Hair is easier to detangle
> Minimizes dry-ness
> Eliminates knots
> Minimizes split ends
> Hair hangs heavier
> Darkens hair color
> Infuses hair with moisture (if moisturizing products are applied first)
> Hair retains more length
> Thickens the hair
> It minimizes breakage
> Beautifies the hair
> 
> *Note: *
> I put this in Post #1 so that we don't have to dig and crawl through this humongous thread to see our discoveries. I will add any new 'discoveries' to Post #1 of this thread to make it easy for anyone to see and find them, in the future.


This is fantastic @Chicoro. Thank you for the breakdown of our discoveries. This makes it so easy to comprehend in a nut shell.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> *Shea Butter 'Discoveries' We Have Made (Recapitulation)
> *​
> *Shea butter can be unrefined or refined. *We strongly recommend to use unrefined Shea butter that YOU mix up yourself. Or, if you are not into that Mixtress Life, use products from Cottage Industries like small companies and Etsy made products which are more likely to contain a higher percentage of unrefined Shea butter.
> 
> *Shea butter can be gold or beige. *The gold butter is mixed with a plant. The beige color does not have the plant or root added. Beware, some butters have been artificially colored.
> 
> *Shea butter can be Western or Eastern.* Shea Nilotic (East African- Oil is more prized, butter is softer and is sub-species of the Shea butter tree.) Most of us can easily get, use and have seen great results with the Western Shea butter.
> 
> *Shea butter helps shed hairs slide out. *Shea butter lubricates the hair so that that shed hair can be removed easily with finger detangling.
> 
> *Shea butter clumps hair and minimizes frizz and tangles. *Shea butter has gummy components that seem to clump the hair together. This is great if you don't use a comb or brush and rely on your fingers to detangle your hair. This keeps the hair stabilized and detangled. Tangles are almost completely eradicated.
> 
> *Shea butter helps protect hair ends. *Shea butter can be a go to product if you have an "Ends Routine" for your hair. If your ends are always dry, Shea butter can add extra lubrication and hold in moisture. It may be just what the ends of your hair need.
> 
> *Shea butter strengthens finger nails*. It fortifies the nail bed and may prevent nails from splitting. This benefit extends to hair, too. Shea strengthens and fortifies the hair strands.
> 
> *Shea butter blends with a greater percentage of Shea absorb better.* Your Shea butter blend may absorb faster and be less greasy if you use more Shea butter and add fewer oils to the blend.  Ideally, 100% natural Shea butter by itself, on her own, may absorb better than Shea blended with any other oils and/or butters.
> 
> *Shea butter - Creamy Mix. *If you want a more creamy result, you may want to use a blender to mix your Shea butter blend.
> 
> *Shea butter- Fluffy Mix. *If you want a more fluffy result, you may want to use egg beater/whipping utensils.
> 
> *Shea butter and mineral oil may dull and  coat hair. *Shea butter does not seem to mix well with products that have mineral oil in them. This may leave the hair coated with a gray cast and dull. It is suggested that no mineral oil based products be placed into your Shea butter mix.
> 
> *Shea butter may need to be melted to remove graininess.* If you find that your Shea butter mix is grainy, melt it down completely to a liquid. Do not cook it! Use a double boiler method. Then, refreeze the butter until it is hard. Then, blend again. The graininess should be mostly gone, if not totally gone.
> 
> *Shea butter mixes well with hair conditioners. *You can add Shea butter to any conditioner to turn it into a deeply moisturizing and lubricating product.
> 
> *Shea butter mixes well with Ayuverdic Powders.* Shea butter absorbs and captures the color of powders such as amla, brahmi, etc. Not only are the powders absorbed in the mixes, there is no graininess. These mixes are great for deep conditioning treatments.
> 
> *Shea butter sources like Cleopatra's Choice may be a reliable choice.* They have  small and bulk sizes that can be ordered and  the quality of  Shea butter and their services have been good thus far.
> 
> *Shea butter works great on heat straightened hair, too.* You can even use Shea butter on your straightened hair styles. Just don't be too heavy handed with the product.
> 
> *Shea butter may work better with damp hair and skin.* Shea butter may  spread better and hold in more moisture when the substrate (hair or skin) is damp.
> 
> *Shea Butter Overall Hair Benefits (Which is the reason for this thread)*
> Softens hair
> Stops tangles
> Hair is easier to detangle
> Minimizes dry-ness
> Eliminates knots
> Minimizes split ends
> Hair hangs heavier
> Darkens hair color
> Infuses hair with moisture (if moisturizing products are applied first)
> Hair retains more length
> Thickens the hair
> It minimizes breakage
> Beautifies the hair
> 
> *Note: *
> I put this in Post #1 so that we don't have to dig and crawl through this humongous thread to see our discoveries. I will add any new 'discoveries' to Post #1 of this thread to make it easy for anyone to see and find them, in the future.


 Bravo!! Thank you for encapsulating our discoveries so well!

I can personally attest to the fact that Shea Butter does darken hair color. Dunno if I shared this here yet or not. I didn’t notice it but those around me definitely did. My brother who lives in London did say he noticed my hair looks healthier, wavier and he meant to ask me what I’m doing differently now (hence the Shea Butter discussion that followed). My sister then asked me if I dyed my hair cuz it looks much darker. I  looked at her sideways because we live together. So if I colored my hair she’d be the first to know!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Chicoro
I might have missed this:
BEWARE of the Funk Butta' could be rotten or fermented Shea-Nuts


----------



## Sharpened

Just bought some Ghanaian ivory shea butter from eBay. Now, how to use it for wash & goes...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Sharpened
I hope you didn't buy the one I did that smells like Cow Manure!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Getting ready to whip up a batch of: Unref SB, Emu Oil and maybe Mango Powder?


----------



## Sharpened

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Sharpened
> I hope you didn't buy the one I did that smells like Cow Manure!


Nope, not the same seller.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sharpened said:


> *Nope, not the same seller.*


@Sharpened
Great!


----------



## Saravana

Chicoro said:


> *Shea Butter 'Discoveries' We Have Made (Recapitulation)
> *​
> *Shea butter can be unrefined or refined. *We strongly recommend to use unrefined Shea butter that YOU mix up yourself. Or, if you are not into that Mixtress Life, use products from Cottage Industries like small companies and Etsy made products which are more likely to contain a higher percentage of unrefined Shea butter.
> 
> *Shea butter can be gold or beige. *The gold butter is mixed with a plant. The beige color does not have the plant or root added. Beware, some butters have been artificially colored.
> 
> *Shea butter can be Western or Eastern.* Shea Nilotic (East African- Oil is more prized, butter is softer and is sub-species of the Shea butter tree.) Most of us can easily get, use and have seen great results with the Western Shea butter.
> 
> *Shea butter helps shed hairs slide out. *Shea butter lubricates the hair so that that shed hair can be removed easily with finger detangling.
> 
> *Shea butter clumps hair and minimizes frizz and tangles. *Shea butter has gummy components that seem to clump the hair together. This is great if you don't use a comb or brush and rely on your fingers to detangle your hair. This keeps the hair stabilized and detangled. Tangles are almost completely eradicated.
> 
> *Shea butter helps protect hair ends. *Shea butter can be a go to product if you have an "Ends Routine" for your hair. If your ends are always dry, Shea butter can add extra lubrication and hold in moisture. It may be just what the ends of your hair need.
> 
> *Shea butter strengthens finger nails*. It fortifies the nail bed and may prevent nails from splitting. This benefit extends to hair, too. Shea strengthens and fortifies the hair strands.
> 
> *Shea butter blends with a greater percentage of Shea absorb better.* Your Shea butter blend may absorb faster and be less greasy if you use more Shea butter and add fewer oils to the blend.  Ideally, 100% natural Shea butter by itself, on her own, may absorb better than Shea blended with any other oils and/or butters.
> 
> *Shea butter - Creamy Mix. *If you want a more creamy result, you may want to use a blender to mix your Shea butter blend.
> 
> *Shea butter- Fluffy Mix. *If you want a more fluffy result, you may want to use egg beater/whipping utensils.
> 
> *Shea butter and mineral oil may dull and  coat hair. *Shea butter does not seem to mix well with products that have mineral oil in them. This may leave the hair coated with a gray cast and dull. It is suggested that no mineral oil based products be placed into your Shea butter mix.
> 
> *Shea butter may need to be melted to remove graininess.* If you find that your Shea butter mix is grainy, melt it down completely to a liquid. Do not cook it! Use a double boiler method. Then, refreeze the butter until it is hard. Then, blend again. The graininess should be mostly gone, if not totally gone.
> 
> *Shea butter mixes well with hair conditioners. *You can add Shea butter to any conditioner to turn it into a deeply moisturizing and lubricating product.
> 
> *Shea butter mixes well with Ayuverdic Powders.* Shea butter absorbs and captures the color of powders such as amla, brahmi, etc. Not only are the powders absorbed in the mixes, there is no graininess. These mixes are great for deep conditioning treatments.
> 
> *Shea butter sources like Cleopatra's Choice may be a reliable choice.* They have  small and bulk sizes that can be ordered and  the quality of  Shea butter and their services have been good thus far.
> 
> *Shea butter works great on heat straightened hair, too.* You can even use Shea butter on your straightened hair styles. Just don't be too heavy handed with the product.
> 
> *Shea butter may work better with damp hair and skin.* Shea butter may  spread better and hold in more moisture when the substrate (hair or skin) is damp.
> 
> *Shea Butter Overall Hair Benefits (Which is the reason for this thread)*
> Softens hair
> Stops tangles
> Hair is easier to detangle
> Minimizes dry-ness
> Eliminates knots
> Minimizes split ends
> Hair hangs heavier
> Darkens hair color
> Infuses hair with moisture (if moisturizing products are applied first)
> Hair retains more length
> Thickens the hair
> It minimizes breakage
> Beautifies the hair
> 
> *Note: *
> I put this in Post #1 so that we don't have to dig and crawl through this humongous thread to see our discoveries. I will add any new 'discoveries' to Post #1 of this thread to make it easy for anyone to see and find them, in the future.



You have been working hard in this thread.  This right here is    GOLD


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> I might have missed this:
> BEWARE of the Funk Butta' could be rotten or fermented Shea-Nuts



You didn't miss it. I forgot all about this. Thank you for reminding me. I added this very important information to the above post and to post #1 of this thread. 

The funky Shea mention is the 2nd to the last entry!

Learning about fermented or rotten Shea nuts truly was a discover that we were gifted with in this thread. Prior to this thread, I was not aware of this at all. Thank you again, *@IDareT'sHair* !


----------



## ilong

AbsyBlvd said:


> My hair this morning after applying my new Shea mix last night. View attachment 425377




Gawgeus!!!


----------



## GGsKin

ilong said:


> Gawgeus!!!



Thank you @ilong


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Chicoro 
No.....

I'll never forget that one seeing how I am attempting to work through 5lbs that smells like fresh Cow Manure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Whipped Up x2 Batches Today:

Batch#1 8oz
Unrefin SB
Man.go Powder @ElevatedEnergy
*Cameilla Oil
*Baobab Oil
*Emu Oil
Mango F.ragrance Oil

*in small amounts

Batch #2 4oz
Unrefin SB
Corian.der Seed Powder
Fenugreek Seed Powder
*Ging.er Oil
*Carrot Oil
*Vitamin E Oil
Snickerdoodle Fra.grance Oil

*in small amounts


----------



## Alma Petra

Sharpened said:


> Just bought some Ghanaian ivory shea butter from eBay. Now, how to use it for wash & goes...


Can't wait to see your results..


----------



## Sharpened

Alma Petra said:


> Can't wait to see your results..


Yeah, I am looking forward to seeing how it does since I always sing praises for castor oil and how it saved my life.


----------



## Chicoro

tapioca_pudding said:


> I'm late but yes I had twin boys in January! They keep me busy but they are well worth the effort



Awww, Congratulations!


----------



## Chicoro

ilong said:


> The Army Draft ain't got nothing on you!   You gettin' people hooked and they not even on the internet much less LHCF.   Must be the scent of all this Shea Butter wafting in the air, coast to coast, country to country, universe to universe!!!!



But if it's good, what's the harm, right?  Shea butter
changes lives. This is how we gone be marching into December 2018:


----------



## Chicoro

AbsyBlvd said:


> Got to give credit where it's due. My hair be like .



Drink it up, drink it up! Your hair looks gorgeous. Have you communicated your hair process in a post here, already? If not, can you share your Shea butter regimen, please? If you have talked about it, can you refer me to the post, please? Thank you!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Bravo!! Thank you for encapsulating our discoveries so well!
> 
> I can personally attest to the fact that Shea Butter does darken hair color. Dunno if I shared this here yet or not. I didn’t notice it but those around me definitely did. My brother who lives in London did say he noticed my hair looks healthier, wavier and he meant to ask me what I’m doing differently now (hence the Shea Butter discussion that followed). My sister then asked me if I dyed my hair cuz it looks much darker. I  looked at her sideways because we live together. So if I colored my hair she’d be the first to know!



Very interesting! I don't know why it darkens the hair. The only thing I can think of, off the top of my head is that Shea butter may smooth the surface of the hair cuticle and thus, allow light to reflect differently off the hair strand. But, I don't really know.


----------



## Chicoro

Aggie said:


> This is fantastic @Chicoro. Thank you for the breakdown of our discoveries. This makes it so easy to comprehend in a nut shell.



You are welcome!


----------



## Chicoro

Saravana said:


> You have been working hard in this thread.  This right here is    GOLD




I'm glad you have found it helpful!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> One day...



Your hair is moving fast and furiously to Super Unicorn Status. Not many of us can say that we get 1 inch of growth per month. But you can!


----------



## Chicoro

I Am So Blessed said:


> Beautiful and Lovely!
> 
> Your hair is beautiful too!



Thank you!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> I didn’t even know you were sick. Glad you feel better.



I'm feeling better. Thank you!


----------



## Chicoro

AbsyBlvd said:


> @Chicoro your hair is looking so juicy and protected and cute.



Thank you. It is really juicy, protected and cute!  Now, I want to work on having it elegantly styled like yours.


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Was running low on one of my jars of whipped Shea butter so I decided to add in a bottle of my favorite store bought conditioners.
> 
> View attachment 425175
> 
> View attachment 425177
> 
> So I washed, then deep conditioned for 2 hours with it. Detangled with it in and rinsed out the excess. Air drying now. My hair feels like silk.



If I come to your house, will I get to be wrapped up in that blue and white, soft, warm and inviting looking blanket, too?


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> So beautiful...you and your hair!



Thank you very much!

And, I'm piling on all the Shea butter I can. I want my hair to touch my back pants pockets just like your hair does! I think I have about 4 to 6 inches to go and grow in order to get there.


----------



## Chicoro

ilong said:


> Fifty + Fifty = hunred' pounds of buttery creamy crack!
> 
> Buying bulk saved me money - anything less than 50 pounds he charged by the pound.  I don't recall the pricing but it was enough to make me buy bulk.   My supplier is local and he has a VERY good reputation so I'm good, but I'll keep  @ElevatedEnergy in mind for the future .



WHO is your supplier?


----------



## Chicoro

Today, I got several compliments on my hair. One lady said, "I love your hair. Is it your natural hair?" I told her yes, that it was. Then she smiled and stared at me and my hair until I got off the tram. It seemed like it was a joy for her to gaze at my hair. So, I let her. I gazed joyfully at her skin, too. 

I started it though. I told her that her skin was magnificent, and it was. She just blushed and smiled.

Then, in the grocery store, I was arranging my bags, while sitting on a bench inside the store. This lady said to me, "Your hair style is magnificent!" She asked me if I did it myself. I told her, "Yes".

The word 'magnificent' was bantered about and exchanged. I said it first to someone then I got it back from someone!

So it begins...Perhaps I will make it to the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame Extravaganza by December 2018, too!


----------



## GGsKin

Chicoro said:


> Drink it up, drink it up! Your hair looks gorgeous. Have you communicated your hair process in a post here, already? If not, can you share your Shea butter regimen, please? If you have talked about it, can you refer me to the post, please? Thank you!



Thanks @Chicoro. I talk about it mainly in the Clay/ Ayurveda and DC threads but I can put it here too.

I wear my hair in a wash and go 100% of the time. I comb once every three or four months, finger detangling all other times. I aim to wash my hair once a week but currently its about every two weeks. When I don't prepoo/ poo, I just rinse, DC, clay. My wash day looks like;
*Prepoo* (sometimes omitted)- Phillip Kingsley Elasticizer
*Shampoo* (sometimes omitted)- I have three I usually reach for but today I used Redken Cleansing Creme
*DC
Clay*- DIY mix with scalp massage
*Gel/ style*.
I reintroduced Shea butter after my clay but before gel, smoothing it on in a similar manner, in small sections but starting from the ends up. Then I finish with gel, root to tip.

Usually I won't reapply product again until wash day but I want to make the most of my Shea so after one week or so, I've been dampening my hair and reapplying the butter on my hairline, exposed length and ends.

Today I mixed a separate clay mix for my scalp, adding kalpi tone and melted Shea (I'm turning into a fiend). I'm about to wash it out now.


----------



## Chicoro

Thank you, @AbsyBlvd ! You aren't the only [Shea butter] fiend.
At least you didn't talk about Shea butter publicly like me.

Shea butter be saying to me:





I'm included in that collective 'they'! 

That's right, back then I didn't want you Shea butter. Now you hot and I'm all on you!


----------



## GGsKin

You're more than welcome @Chicoro.  I can definitely see you and your unicorn self in our great Hall of Fame by the end of the year. Thank you for this, and everyone also for their contribution to this wonderful thread. It's fast become one of my faves.


----------



## Chicoro

AbsyBlvd said:


> You're more than welcome @Chicoro. Thank you for this, and everyone also for their contribution to this wonderful thread. It's fast become one of my faves.



I'm so very surprised by this thread. I created it for myself, really. Because  I became obsessed about Shea butter. I figured that I'd be the only one posting in this thread.

What's so satisfying is seeing, learning about and reading how so many people are having positive results with Shea butter.


----------



## GGsKin

Chicoro said:


> I'm so very surprised by this thread. I created it for myself, really. Because  I became obsessed about Shea butter. I figured that I'd be the only one posting in this thread.
> *
> What's so satisfying is seeing, learning about and reading how so many people are having positive results with Shea butter*.



It really is satisfying and inspiring. I've always been opposed to my hair feeling greasy or weighed down but you ladies got me smothering myself in Shea butter because I wanna be a unicorn too


----------



## SunkissedLife

Chicoro said:


> *Shea Butter 'Discoveries' We Have Made (Recapitulation)
> *​
> *Shea butter can be unrefined or refined. *We strongly recommend to use unrefined Shea butter that YOU mix up yourself. Or, if you are not into that Mixtress Life, use products from Cottage Industries like small companies and Etsy made products which are more likely to contain a higher percentage of unrefined Shea butter.
> 
> *Shea butter can be gold or beige. *The gold butter is mixed with a plant. The beige color does not have the plant or root added. Beware, some butters have been artificially colored.
> 
> *Shea butter can be Western or Eastern.* Shea Nilotic (East African- Oil is more prized, butter is softer and is sub-species of the Shea butter tree.) Most of us can easily get, use and have seen great results with the Western Shea butter.
> 
> *Shea butter helps shed hairs slide out. *Shea butter lubricates the hair so that that shed hair can be removed easily with finger detangling.
> 
> *Shea butter clumps hair and minimizes frizz and tangles. *Shea butter has gummy components that seem to clump the hair together. This is great if you don't use a comb or brush and rely on your fingers to detangle your hair. This keeps the hair stabilized and detangled. Tangles are almost completely eradicated.
> 
> *Shea butter helps protect hair ends. *Shea butter can be a go to product if you have an "Ends Routine" for your hair. If your ends are always dry, Shea butter can add extra lubrication and hold in moisture. It may be just what the ends of your hair need.
> 
> *Shea butter strengthens finger nails*. It fortifies the nail bed and may prevent nails from splitting. This benefit extends to hair, too. Shea strengthens and fortifies the hair strands.
> 
> *Shea butter blends with a greater percentage of Shea absorb better.* Your Shea butter blend may absorb faster and be less greasy if you use more Shea butter and add fewer oils to the blend.  Ideally, 100% natural Shea butter by itself, on her own, may absorb better than Shea blended with any other oils and/or butters.
> 
> *Shea butter - Creamy Mix. *If you want a more creamy result, you may want to use a blender to mix your Shea butter blend.
> 
> *Shea butter- Fluffy Mix. *If you want a more fluffy result, you may want to use egg beater/whipping utensils.
> 
> *Shea butter and mineral oil may dull and  coat hair. *Shea butter does not seem to mix well with products that have mineral oil in them. This may leave the hair coated with a gray cast and dull. It is suggested that no mineral oil based products be placed into your Shea butter mix.
> 
> *Shea butter may need to be melted to remove graininess.* If you find that your Shea butter mix is grainy, melt it down completely to a liquid. Do not cook it! Use a double boiler method. Then, refreeze the butter until it is hard. Then, blend again. The graininess should be mostly gone, if not totally gone.
> 
> *Shea butter mixes well with hair conditioners. *You can add Shea butter to any conditioner to turn it into a deeply moisturizing and lubricating product.
> 
> *Shea butter mixes well with Ayuverdic Powders.* Shea butter absorbs and captures the color of powders such as amla, brahmi, etc. Not only are the powders absorbed in the mixes, there is no graininess. These mixes are great for deep conditioning treatments.
> 
> *Shea butter sources like Cleopatra's Choice may be a reliable choice.* They have  small and bulk sizes that can be ordered and  the quality of  Shea butter and their services have been good thus far.
> 
> *Shea butter works great on heat straightened hair, too.* You can even use Shea butter on your straightened hair styles. Just don't be too heavy handed with the product.
> 
> *Shea butter may work better with damp hair and skin.* Shea butter may  spread better and hold in more moisture when the substrate (hair or skin) is damp.
> 
> *Shea butter should have a nutty, earthy smell.* If your Shea butter smells 'funky' or there is a 'stench', it is very likely that your Shea butter was made with fermented or rotten Shea nuts.
> 
> *Shea Butter Overall Hair Benefits (Which is the reason for this thread)*
> Softens hair
> Stops tangles
> Hair is easier to detangle
> Minimizes dry-ness
> Eliminates knots
> Minimizes split ends
> Hair hangs heavier
> Darkens hair color
> Infuses hair with moisture (if moisturizing products are applied first)
> Hair retains more length
> Thickens the hair
> It minimizes breakage
> Beautifies the hair
> 
> *Note: *
> I put this in Post #1 so that we don't have to dig and crawl through this humongous thread to see our discoveries. I will add any new 'discoveries' to Post #1 of this thread to make it easy for anyone to see and find them, in the future.



Thank you for this!!! Gonna be shea sliding all year long!


----------



## Chicoro

He's booked to play at the Shea Hair Extravaganza.







Fix that hair, and check yourself twice in the mirror.
(*He's* not booked to play because well, he's gone away.)​



*An Ode to the Shea Butter Extravaganza*​
You got 10 more WHOLE MONTHS to prepare,
And we want to see you THERE,
With you super long Hair.
Come two by two to the Lair.
If you wait, you'll cry, "It's not fair."
We Unicorns are not going to care,
Because we  made you aware.
Use Shea butter if you dare.
Because there's nothing like it anywhere.
Use it, Lil' Unicorn, and all will stare,
At that magnificent, Unicorn hair.
Be there or be square!
The consequences, you may not bear.
Unicorn hair will be everywhere.
A beautiful sight, oh so rare.
Now, girl, what you gone wear
To display that fine, Unicorn hair?




Night, night!​


----------



## SunkissedLife

On Tuesday went to the salon for a deep conditioning followed by a blow dry and light dusting. Braided up and rocked cornrows (with ends tucked under!) all week. I have some concern about some minor breakage in my crown area and going to get serious about my hair care.  Took out for ny moms party, planning on using shea butter to twist up this weekend. Waiting in my shea butter from amazon to arrive


----------



## Chicoro

AbsyBlvd said:


> My hair this morning after applying my new Shea mix last night. View attachment 425377



I, Chicoro, formerly nominate @AbsyBlvd , to the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame, on Saturday, February 24th, 2018. This is due to her elegantly, beautiful Shea enhanced gorgeous updo! 

@lalla, @caribeandiva and @ElevatedEnergy do your thing, ladies!


----------



## Chicoro

AbsyBlvd said:


> It really is satisfying and inspiring. I've always been opposed to my hair feeling greasy or weighed down but you ladies got me smothering myself in Shea butter because I wanna be a unicorn too








Go run and join the herd! You're one of them, now: A Shea Made Hair Unicorn. Congratulations!​


----------



## Chicoro

SunkissedLife said:


> On Tuesday went to the salon for a deep conditioning followed by a blow dry and light dusting. Braided up and rocked cornrows (with ends tucked under!) all week. I have some concern about some minor breakage in my crown area and going to get serious about my hair care.  Took out for ny moms party, planning on using shea butter to twist up this weekend. Waiting in my shea butter from amazon to arrive



Are you noticing some changes in the health of your hair, due to the use of Shea butter?


----------



## Chicoro

Goodnight, ya'll! Night, night! (For real this time! )


----------



## Aggie

I used my Curly Proverbz Henna Tea Rinse on my hair this evening and sealed it in with some Shea Butter blend. The henna tea really makes the hair feel very strong, almost hard like, but the shea butter softens it and makes it wonderfully manageable again. A really nice combo .


----------



## Rocky91

So I'm not officially in this challenge but I just bought a whipped butter mix at this pop-up shop owned by a black woman. She markets it for skin, but told me that it's lovely on the hair too. I'm going to use it on my hair and see what happens. I've never used shea consistently but I'm all about the moisture this year via butters because I'm determined to retain well even as I mostly wear my hair out.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> I, Chicoro, formerly nominate @AbsyBlvd , to the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame, on Saturday, February 24th, 2018. This is due to her elegantly, beautiful Shea enhanced gorgeous updo!
> 
> @lalla, @caribeandiva and @ElevatedEnergy do your thing, ladies!


@AbsyBlvd welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Very interesting! I don't know why it darkens the hair. The only thing I can think of, off the top of my head is that Shea butter may smooth the surface of the hair cuticle and thus, allow light to reflect differently off the hair strand. But, I don't really know.


I’m guessing in my case, when my hair is dry and thirsty it looks brown or off black. The real color of my healthy hair is black. The more moisture my hair has, the more that comes through? I’m guessing here.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> So it begins...Perhaps I will make it to the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame Extravaganza by December 2018, too!


You’re the Queen mother so of course you’ll make it in there!!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Your hair is moving fast and furiously to Super Unicorn Status. Not many of us can say that we get 1 inch of growth per month. But you can!


Thank you!! Crazy thing is I thought I was a slow grower! Shea Butter was like:


----------



## GGsKin

Chicoro said:


> I, Chicoro, formerly nominate @AbsyBlvd , to the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame, on Saturday, February 24th, 2018. This is due to her elegantly, beautiful Shea enhanced gorgeous updo!
> 
> @lalla, @caribeandiva and @ElevatedEnergy do your thing, ladies!





caribeandiva said:


> @AbsyBlvd welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!



Thank you, thank you *_enters in awe and briefly shields eyes from the bling of Shea-enhanced hair and skin_. It's bright and I am hyped to be here. Me and my baby legs are happy to be growing and retaining on to longer unicorn lengths with all of you


----------



## Chicoro

Rocky91 said:


> *So I'm not officially in this challenge *_*but I just bought a whipped butter mix*_ at this pop-up shop owned by a black woman. She markets it for skin, but told me that it's lovely on the hair too. I'm going to use it on my hair and see what happens. I've never used shea consistently but I'm all about the moisture this year via butters because I'm determined to retain well even as I mostly wear my hair out.



Shea butter done already got YOU! It's too, late for you. It wasn't your choice. You were *"in"* the moment you contemplated purchasing Shea.  It's over, girl. Welcome to the Shea folds.

*@Rocky91 ,Welcome to the Shea-Dome





*​


----------



## Chicoro

AbsyBlvd said:


> Thank you, thank you *_enters in awe and briefly shields eyes from the bling of Shea-enhanced hair and skin_. It's bright and I am hyped to be here. Me and my baby legs are happy to be growing and retaining on to longer unicorn lengths with all of you



This is YOUR moment...





Take your stroll on around the thread. 
This is a once in a lifetime event. 
Relish it. Love it. Bask in it,
Shea  Unicorn Queen.​


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

AbsyBlvd said:


> Thank you, thank you *_enters in awe and briefly shields eyes from the bling of Shea-enhanced hair and skin_. It's bright and I am hyped to be here. Me and my baby legs are happy to be growing and retaining on to longer unicorn lengths with all of you




Congrats to you, @AbysBlvd !!!

*passes her a bouquet of Shea Flowers, all made with pure shea, even the stems*

*watchin the paparazzi run up to AbysBlvd snappin pictures*

YOU MADE IT SISTA!!!


----------



## flyygirlll2

Well, I’ve had my hair in mini twists for over a week now. I had an event to attend last night, so I decided to take down all the twists. I’ve been using my Ayurvedic  SB mix on my hair.


----------



## caribeandiva

flyygirlll2 said:


> Well, I’ve had my hair in mini twists for over a week now. I had an event to attend last night, so I decided to take down all the twists. I’ve been using my Ayurvedic  SB mix on my hair.
> 
> View attachment 425489


Gorgeous!!


----------



## NicWhite

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Congrats to you, @AbysBlvd !!!
> 
> *passes her a bouquet of Shea Flowers, all made with pure shea, even the stems*
> 
> *watchin the paparazzi run up to AbysBlvd snappin pictures*
> 
> YOU MADE IT SISTA!!!



Proudly watches as @AbsyBlvd  tearfuly  takes a petal from her bouquet of Shea flowers  and tenderly  moisterizes the precious ends of her beautiful hair.


----------



## NappyNelle

Applied SSI Seyani on dampened hair. Will play around with a shea mix tomorrow.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@caribeandiva Thank you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@flyygirlll2
..........

To You


----------



## caribeandiva

NicWhite said:


> Proudly watches as @AbsyBlvd  tearfuly  takes a petal from her bouquet of Shea flowers  and tenderly  moisterizes the precious ends of her beautiful hair.


----------



## flyygirlll2

@IDareT'sHair Thanks hun!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Chicoro said:


> Go run and join the herd! You're one of them, now: A Shea Made Hair Unicorn. Congratulations!​


  

I swear, you come to this thread for the Shea but you stay for the laughs (and the results!)!!!!


----------



## Chicoro

Shea is everywhere ...Ya'll not gone believe this...even in the movie, 
"The Black Panther!!!"







Would I lie to you?







Naw, 'cause...






​


----------



## Chicoro

*Told you so!!!!!









*​


----------



## Chicoro

I made my last batch of Shea butter with less oil in my Shea mix based on @ElevatedEnergy 's experiment and suggestion.

 It is firm and does not feel fluffy like my other batches. But, *I use far, far less  of it, now*.  It takes a minute to absorb into my hair.

Before, I would slather it on and slather it on and it absorbed immediately in that the hair was instantly soft. But, I was *greasy* for most of the day.

Now, because I have less oils and more Shea butter in my mix, I can only put so much on my hair. I can no longer slather and pile on the Shea. It turns white and gummy. The  Shea becomes immobile on my hair strands and I can't spread it as easily. Slathering has been halted in its tracks. But it completely absorbs into my hair within minutes. My hair is no longer greasy, either!

It's like *Queen Shea *is saying, "STOP! That is enough!"

Wait...Is Wakanda located in the Shea belt?


----------



## Chicoro

* YES, Wakanda is located in the Shea Belt!!!!!

Judge for yourselves:


*​*Map of Shea Belt:*
​* 


Maps of Wakanda:

 



Imagine, Vibranium laced Purple Shea Butter! In 2 months my hair would be like this long...

*


----------



## Chicoro

*"Shea Butter with Vibranium Extract"*​
You know how we like pictures and testimonials. 

Can someone help with the timeframe, as in the start date and end dates of the photos. 

He may or may not be a slow grower. Please, don't state the obvious. I realize he is not in the 3A to 4C range.  That may not matter where Vibraninum laced Wakandan Shea is concerned.

Here you go:
*
 

*
*I'm Just Glowing in the Dark - sarah--gracee*
sarah--gracee.tumblr.com/page/2
The most potent vibranium must go in to wakanda's shea butter mix because this is just rude, like look at their skin….


----------



## Chicoro

It's inferred here, the positive results of Vibranium Shea from Wakanda. I'm going to assume that is what T'Challa used on his own beard and hair. I believe he is in the 4A range. He has too much integrity to recommend something to his buddy that he himself has not had experience with. Thus, I'd say, Vibranium Shea Butter is a winner and a "GO!" for our hair.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

I forgot to update on my adventures in trying to get Shea butter from Ghana. 

 

*throws purse against wall*

$150 total for 10 pounds of Shea butter from Ghana. I thanked her for being so gracious and looking into it all for me, but I had to pass.


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I forgot to update on my adventures in trying to get Shea butter from Ghana.
> 
> View attachment 425569
> 
> **throws purse against wall*
> 
> $150 total for 10 pounds of Shea butter from Ghana. *I thanked her for being so gracious and looking into it all for me, but I had to pass.



*picks up purse, lightly brushes it off and gently hands it back*.

Awww, yeah that's too much. Thank you for updating! I think it's great you investigated and tried to work out a deal.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> It's inferred here, the positive results of Vibranium Shea from Wakanda. I'm going to assume that is what T'Challa used on his own beard and hair. I believe he is in the 4A range. He has too much integrity to recommend something to his buddy that he himself has not had experience with. Thus, I'd say, Vibranium Shea Butter is a winner and a "GO!" for our hair.
> 
> View attachment 425555


Yessss to vibranium infused Shea!! I’m ready to have hair down to my feet like Cousin Itt!


----------



## caribeandiva

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I forgot to update on my adventures in trying to get Shea butter from Ghana.
> 
> View attachment 425569
> 
> *throws purse against wall*
> 
> $150 total for 10 pounds of Shea butter from Ghana. I thanked her for being so gracious and looking into it all for me, but I had to pass.


That’s unfortunate that the shipping costs 10 times more than the product itself. There must be a way to work out a deal with the postal system over there.


----------



## bjade757

Chicoro said:


> It's inferred here, the positive results of Vibranium Shea from Wakanda. I'm going to assume that is what T'Challa used on his own beard and hair. I believe he is in the 4A range. He has too much integrity to recommend something to his buddy that he himself has not had experience with. Thus, I'd say, Vibranium Shea Butter is a winner and a "GO!" for our hair.
> 
> View attachment 425555


I'm done!  Chicoro I need you to log off so I can catch my breath and get some work done!


----------



## Chicoro

bjade757 said:


> I'm done!  Chicoro I need you to log off so I can catch my breath and get some work done!



Night, night!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Yessss to vibranium infused Shea!! I’m ready to have hair down to my feet like Cousin Itt!
> View attachment 425581



You mean, you want your *Hair Feets  *to be down to your feet, right?


----------



## Chicoro

Night, night for real!


----------



## Froreal3

Used water and glycerine spray, sealed with APB hair and body butter mix. Put into a bun. Hair is soft as ever.


----------



## Garner

@ElevatedEnergy Thanks for trying!!!  Thanks for sharing your experiment using fewer proportions of oils.  The pics were convincing,  esp when rubbed on your arm.   @Chicoro How much oils are you using now in your Shea mix recipe?  This sounds interesting and would allow us to stretch our supply vs having to prepare a new batch every month.  It is so easy to become heavy-handed and slather that goodness. Oops, I didn't noticed you signed off.  Sorry.


----------



## NappyNelle

I added amber fragrance to my shea mix. I'll slather it on my body after my shower. I'm so excited!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> You mean, you want your *Hair Feets  *to be down to your feet, right?


Yessss!!


----------



## FadingDelilah

I leave for a few days (because I love to treat myself to a nice long read in here) and come in to this thread to ya'll talking about vibranium laced shea. And why am I sitting here wanting *badly *for it to be real? I would rub it into my scalp everyday! Chicoro would be Ulysses Klaue leading the expedition to get her hands on the hidden jar of ancient vibranium laced shea in the museum (which the museum guide thinks is just a jar of _normal _ fossilized shea - you have to watch the movie to get it), while ElevatedEnergy, ThatJerseryGirl and caribeandiva would be her backups shooting the security guards. 

Chicoro when someone asks if they can have even a DROP of her vibranium shea. 











These posts are too funny! I love this thread.


----------



## caribeandiva

FadingDelilah said:


> I leave for a few days (because I love to treat myself to a nice long read in here) and come in to this thread to ya'll talking about vibranium laced shea. And why am I sitting here wanting *badly *for it to be real? I would rub it into my scalp everyday! Chicoro would be Ulysses Klaue leading the expedition to get her hands on the hidden jar of ancient vibranium laced shea in the museum (which the museum guide thinks is just a jar of _normal _ fossilized shea - you have to watch the movie to get it), while ElevatedEnergy, ThatJerseryGirl and caribeandiva would be her backups shooting the security guards.
> 
> Chicoro when someone asks if they can have even a DROP of her vibranium shea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These posts are too funny! I love this thread.


@Chicoro checking out the vibranium laced ancient Shea in the museum:
  

While @ElevatedEnergy , @ThatJerseyGirl and I stand guard outside waiting for our cue:

 

We get the signal, break in and make a run for it!


----------



## Chicoro

Garner said:


> @ElevatedEnergy Thanks for trying!!!  Thanks for sharing your experiment using fewer proportions of oils.  The pics were convincing,  esp when rubbed on your arm.   @Chicoro How much oils are you using now in your Shea mix recipe?  This sounds interesting and would allow us to stretch our supply vs having to prepare a new batch every month.  It is so easy to become heavy-handed and slather that goodness. *Oops, I didn't noticed you signed off.  *Sorry.



As long as you put @Chicoro after my name, I will see your note to me and respond!  
So, don't worry if someone has signed off. It's not a problem. They'll answer the next time they sign on.

_*"How much oils are you using now in your Shea mix recipe?"*_

I don't really measure. *I think I left out the coconut oil *and I used 1/2 of what I usually use. So, think about how you mix down your Shea butter today, and keep the same amount of Shea butter in your mix as before. Then, put in less oil. 

I love coconut oil and in my particular Shea mix, I think it's the oil that makes my mix and my hair greasy. I think I will make a smaller batch with coconut oil. That will be used when I want a more luxurious, oily, lubricated feeling on my skin and hair~


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> That’s unfortunate that the shipping costs 10 times more than the product itself. There must be a way to work out a deal with the postal system over there.



This is a big part of the challenge of getting higher returns to the women who gather the product.


----------



## mzteaze

I'm sitting on a flight right now.  I might have forgot every important thing but I DEFINITELY packed my Shea butter.  Lol.


----------



## Chicoro

mzteaze said:


> I'm sitting on a flight right now.  I might have forgot every important thing but I DEFINITELY packed my Shea butter.  Lol.



How much did you bring?


----------



## Chicoro

*A little long hair inspiration and reminder of what 'could be' waiting for us in December 2018....Unicorn, but not Shea-Made

('Hair Feets'  are at Whip Length) 
*​https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/whimsys-finally-back-to-hip-length-and.691395/
Post #1


Although she is not a Shea-Made Unicorn, she's still a Unicorn!

This is our very own Whimsy, from 2013. Her regimen is very simple. If you are looking for a process to follow, you can model it after her process. Her process is pretty consistent with most waist length and beyond hair growers do, who have afro-textured hair.

You can use Shea butter to amp and kick it up 5 notches!

Her Regimen:
*Current Regimen *

wash day one:
Shampoo and deep condition
Moisturize and oil
braid up, twist up or bun up

then following wash day (3-4 days later):
Cowash
Moisturize and oil
braid up, twist up or bun up

repeat

nightly:
moisturize and oil if needed
bun on top of head or pin braids up or otherwise put hair "away"
put on scarf and/or bonnet

-------------------

I'm pretty low maintenance. I believe it is what works for me...low manipulation and lots of moisture and coconut oil!!

-------------------
edited to add: i keep trying to make that photo smaller but it doesn't work. Sorry.


----------



## mzteaze

Chicoro said:


> How much did you bring?


 More than I will need for a 2 day trip.  But at least 1 ounce.  Plus my favorite Shea butter body balm.  We just took off.


----------



## Chicoro

mzteaze said:


> More than I will need for a 2 day trip.  But at least 1 ounce.  Plus my favorite Shea butter body balm.  We just took off.



Safe travels!!!


----------



## Chicoro

mzteaze said:


> More than I will need for a 2 day trip.  But at least 1 ounce.  Plus my favorite Shea butter body balm.  We just took off.



@mzteaze
Queen Shea got you checking in even when your are on your flight!

Queen Shea is like: I need to know where you are at all times. Shea's the Queen and we're the serfs and peasants.




















 Queen Shea comes into the room like...


----------



## Chicoro

NappyNelle said:


> I added amber fragrance to my shea mix. I'll slather it on my body after my shower. I'm so excited!



How were the results?  I love, love highly fragrant products. And  the more close to natural they are, the better!


----------



## Chicoro

FadingDelilah said:


> I leave for a few days (because I love to treat myself to a nice long read in here) and come in to this thread to ya'll talking about vibranium laced shea. And why am I sitting here wanting *badly *for it to be real? I would rub it into my scalp everyday! Chicoro would be Ulysses Klaue leading the expedition to get her hands on the hidden jar of ancient vibranium laced shea in the museum (which the museum guide thinks is just a jar of _normal _ fossilized shea - you have to watch the movie to get it), while ElevatedEnergy, ThatJerseryGirl and caribeandiva would be her backups shooting the security guards.
> 
> *Chicoro when someone asks if they can have even a DROP of her vibranium shea. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These posts are too funny! I love this thread.



We are struggling trying to work a deal with someone to get Shea butter. Imagine trying to get the Vibranium laced Shea.


I see you 'recognize' and understand the  'ground work' needed to be put in to GET THIS Shea Laced Vibranium.


*Everybody, **BACK UP Off **the Shea -Vibranium Mix!*​


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> @Chicoro checking out the vibranium laced ancient Shea in the museum:
> View attachment 425589 View attachment 425591
> 
> While @ElevatedEnergy , @ThatJerseyGirl and I stand guard outside waiting for our cue:
> 
> View attachment 425593
> 
> We get the signal, break in and make a run for it!



Wait, you a math and technology major....break down this formula and see what you can do for us:






I'm needing that purple, Vibranium Laced Shea crack - *STAT!
*
When you get the breakdown, or access, can you forward that on to our resident Mixtresses, @ThatJerseyGirl  and @IDareT'sHair , please?

We gone let @ElevatedEnergy sit this one out. She gathered intel for direct access to the Ghana Shea butter product.  We'll put her back in the field when she's rested. There's nothing worse then burning through your best agents due to a lack of poor resource planning. We got you!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> @Chicoro checking out the vibranium laced ancient Shea in the museum:
> View attachment 425589 View attachment 425591
> 
> While @ElevatedEnergy , @ThatJerseyGirl and I stand guard outside waiting for our cue:
> 
> View attachment 425593
> 
> 
> @caribeandiva said:
> 
> 
> *We get the signal, break in and make a run for it!*



​@caribeandiva said:
*We get the signal, break in and make a run for it!*


Got it now punch it :
GO! GO! GO! GO!​




Ain't nobody running. Unicorns gallop!


----------



## Chicoro

Agent @AbsyBlvd ,

Can you be ready with the transport car? Something subtle, that the Vibranium can fit into unnoticed?


----------



## NappyNelle

Chicoro said:


> How were the results?  I love, love highly fragrant products. And  the more close to natural they are, the better!



I absolutely love it. My skin looks quenched, it glistens, and is super supple to the touch. I added rose to the amber and I love the scent. Two men just complimented the scent on my commute.


----------



## Chicoro

NappyNelle said:


> I absolutely love it. My skin looks quenched, it glistens, and is super supple to the touch. I added rose to the amber and I love the scent. Two men just complimented the scent on my commute.



Girl, if men-zez say it's good, that works for me!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Wait, you a math and technology major....break down this formula and see what you can do for us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm needing that purple, Vibranium Laced Shea crack - *STAT!
> *
> When you get the breakdown, or access, can you forward that on to our resident Mixtresses, @ThatJerseyGirl  and @IDareT'sHair , please?
> 
> We gone let @ElevatedEnergy sit this one out. She gathered intel for direct access to the Ghana Shea butter product.  We'll put her back in the field when she's rested. There's nothing worse then burning through your best agents due to a lack of poor resource planning. We got you!


 

Yeah I got nothing. Imma need Shuri and her lab to help me figure this one out. #Wakandaforever!!


----------



## guyaneseyankee

I've made a discovery.  "Fractionated" coconut is the bomb.  I made another batch last night for a friend.


----------



## GGsKin

Chicoro said:


> Agent @AbsyBlvd ,
> 
> Can you be ready with the transport car? Something subtle, that the Vibranium can fit into unnoticed?



My phone won't let me be great and post a gif but you know I got you


----------



## Chicoro

*Queen Shea Will Plug Your Bathroom Pipes!
*​Okay, if you are using Shea butter, you are probably washing it out of your hair in either your bathroom sink, shower, tub or kitchen sink. Watch out!

I just got finished with a hope and a prayer and a plunger. I had a plug in my pipes. I don't think it was hair. It looked like all this gunky stuff.

So, if you are using Shea butter, I suggest that you treat your sinks, tubs and showers 1x per week. Of course you should use some kind of trap to capture hair. But hair  was not my issue.

*Got a Plug?*

*Pour  citric acid powder* (some people use baking soda) down the sink. Add a little water to ensure it bubbles and starts to work. *I thought it was going to blow because it was seriously bubbling and smoking! I closed the door and crouched to the right of the door frame, with my back and palms pressed up against the wall,  like I was bracing myself for an explosion. I've been watching too much Black Panther.* Citric acid powder eats up grease and even minerals that create soap scum. It's natural and I had some in the house.
Then follow behind the citric acid or baking soda with some white vinegar.
Let that sit for 15 to 30 minutes.
Boil some water.
Plug up every drain in the bathroom, except where you think the clog might be. Think about what you use the most. If you do your hair using the bathroom sink, that is probably the drain you want to focus on. In my case, it includes the kitchen sink because it was all hooked together. Put very hot water in the tub or shower or sink where you DO NOT plan to be unclogging. Leave it in there.
Pour the hot BUT NOT BOILING water down the drain where you put the citric acid powder and  the vinegar down the clogged pipe (if no water in the sink.)
Go to the clogged pipe. With all the other drains air tight, get the plunger and press down and slowly pull up. You are trying to dislodge that clog.

If there is standing water, then start pumping with the plunger.

*Weekly Process*


I use Shea butter daily. So, I have got to up my game.
1 time per week, either do the baking soda/vinegar thing followed by hot water, or put some type of mild de-clogging product down the drain.
Use a trap for hair.
Hope none of you get a clogged up shower and sink like I did during the middle of the week. What a mess! But if you do, maybe this can help someone.

I will add this to the discoveries list on the first page!


----------



## Chicoro

One of my favorite Unicorns, Naturally_Nica,  has posted an 11 second video showing her shrinkage and her length:


She's been natural for almost ten (10) years and her hair is over 30 inches long. She used Shea butter at one point in her hair journey.


----------



## NappyNelle

This is the messy mid-height ponytail I've been wearing for about a week.

I use SSI Seyani or pure whipped Shea butter on slightly dampened hair. I need to color those greys sometime soon.


----------



## NicWhite

Chicoro said:


> *Queen Shea Will Plug Your Bathroom Pipes!
> *​Okay, if you are using Shea butter, you are probably washing it out of your hair in either your bathroom sink, shower, tub or kitchen sink. Watch out!
> 
> I just got finished with a hope and a prayer and a plunger. I had a plug in my pipes. I don't think it was hair. It looked like all this gunky stuff.
> 
> So, if you are using Shea butter, I suggest that you treat your sinks, tubs and showers 1x per week. Of course you should use some kind of trap to capture hair. But hair  was not my issue.
> 
> *Got a Plug?*
> 
> *Pour  citric acid powder* (some people use baking soda) down the sink. Add a little water to ensure it bubbles and starts to work. *I thought it was going to blow because it was seriously bubbling and smoking! I closed the door and crouched to the right of the door frame, with my back and palms pressed up against the wall,  like I was bracing myself for an explosion. I've been watching too much Black Panther.* Citric acid powder eats up grease and even minerals that create soap scum. It's natural and I had some in the house.
> Then follow behind the citric acid or baking soda with some white vinegar.
> Let that sit for 15 to 30 minutes.
> Boil some water.
> Plug up every drain in the bathroom, except where you think the clog might be. Think about what you use the most. If you do your hair using the bathroom sink, that is probably the drain you want to focus on. In my case, it includes the kitchen sink because it was all hooked together. Put very hot water in the tub or shower or sink where you DO NOT plan to be unclogging. Leave it in there.
> Pour the hot BUT NOT BOILING water down the drain where you put the citric acid powder and  the vinegar down the clogged pipe (if no water in the sink.)
> Go to the clogged pipe. With all the other drains air tight, get the plunger and press down and slowly pull up. You are trying to dislodge that clog.
> 
> If there is standing water, then start pumping with the plunger.
> 
> *Weekly Process*
> 
> 
> I use Shea butter daily. So, I have got to up my game.
> 1 time per week, either do the baking soda/vinegar thing followed by hot water, or put some type of mild de-clogging product down the drain.
> Use a trap for hair.
> Hope none of you get a clogged up shower and sink like I did during the middle of the week. What a mess! But if you do, maybe this can help someone.
> 
> I will add the the discoveries list on the first page!



 This may get Queen Shea banned from my home. I better make sure to use less. I have been heavy handed.  My husband does not enjoy unclogging the plumbing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NappyNelle
......


----------



## NappyNelle

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NappyNelle
> ......



Thank you! *blushing*


----------



## Aggie

Chicoro said:


> *Queen Shea Will Plug Your Bathroom Pipes!
> *​Okay, if you are using Shea butter, you are probably washing it out of your hair in either your bathroom sink, shower, tub or kitchen sink. Watch out!
> 
> I just got finished with a hope and a prayer and a plunger. I had a plug in my pipes. I don't think it was hair. It looked like all this gunky stuff.
> 
> So, if you are using Shea butter, I suggest that you treat your sinks, tubs and showers 1x per week. Of course you should use some kind of trap to capture hair. But hair  was not my issue.
> 
> *Got a Plug?*
> 
> *Pour  citric acid powder* (some people use baking soda) down the sink. Add a little water to ensure it bubbles and starts to work. *I thought it was going to blow because it was seriously bubbling and smoking! I closed the door and crouched to the right of the door frame, with my back and palms pressed up against the wall,  like I was bracing myself for an explosion. I've been watching too much Black Panther.* Citric acid powder eats up grease and even minerals that create soap scum. It's natural and I had some in the house.
> Then follow behind the citric acid or baking soda with some white vinegar.
> Let that sit for 15 to 30 minutes.
> Boil some water.
> Plug up every drain in the bathroom, except where you think the clog might be. Think about what you use the most. If you do your hair using the bathroom sink, that is probably the drain you want to focus on. In my case, it includes the kitchen sink because it was all hooked together. Put very hot water in the tub or shower or sink where you DO NOT plan to be unclogging. Leave it in there.
> Pour the hot BUT NOT BOILING water down the drain where you put the citric acid powder and  the vinegar down the clogged pipe (if no water in the sink.)
> Go to the clogged pipe. With all the other drains air tight, get the plunger and press down and slowly pull up. You are trying to dislodge that clog.
> 
> If there is standing water, then start pumping with the plunger.
> 
> *Weekly Process*
> 
> 
> I use Shea butter daily. So, I have got to up my game.
> 1 time per week, either do the baking soda/vinegar thing followed by hot water, or put some type of mild de-clogging product down the drain.
> Use a trap for hair.
> Hope none of you get a clogged up shower and sink like I did during the middle of the week. What a mess! But if you do, maybe this can help someone.
> 
> I will add the the discoveries list on the first page!


Thanks for the tips @Chicoro. I have all of the above in my stash so I should get on this with the quickness, even though I am not experiencing any clogged sinks or tub at the moment. Prevention is better than cure in any case.


----------



## caribeandiva

NappyNelle said:


> This is the messy mid-height ponytail I've been wearing for about a week.
> 
> I use SSI Seyani or pure whipped Shea butter on slightly dampened hair. I need to color those greys sometime soon.
> 
> View attachment 425649


I’m in love


----------



## Chicoro

NicWhite said:


> This may get Queen Shea banned from my home. I better make sure to use less. I have been heavy handed.  My husband does not enjoy unclogging the plumbing.



You don't wait for a clog. Just like you maintain your hair weekly, treat your sink or tub weekly. That's why I put it here. All you have to do is put some very hot water down your drain. Make sure you have something in the sink to catch the hair. You may want to go back and read the process to de-grease the drain. 

I've been using Shea butter for over a year. This is year #2 for me. Thus, I think I am doing good to not have had a plugged pipe until now. You'll be alright. 

*"An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure."*
Benjamin Franklin (Founding and Father and possible one of our fathers- As he was a slave owner!)​


----------



## Chicoro

Aggie said:


> Thanks for the tips @Chicoro. I have all of the above in my stash so I should get on this with the quickness, *even though I am not experiencing any clogged sinks or tub at the moment. Prevention is better than cure in any case.*



That is correct. The time to get on this is BEFORE you have any issues. I recommend to do it weekly if you do your hair weekly. I recommend to do it monthly if you do your hair monthly. 

By "do",  identify the day you are using your heaviest amount or round of products and washing them down the sink. That's the day you treat the drain!


----------



## Chicoro

NappyNelle said:


> This is the messy mid-height ponytail I've been wearing for about a week.
> 
> I use SSI Seyani or pure whipped Shea butter on slightly dampened hair. I need to color those greys sometime soon.
> 
> View attachment 425649



That's so pretty, it looks like you bought it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Been using K/aren's Bo.dy Beautiful's

"Butter Love" which has:
Shea Butter
Cocoa Butter
Mango Butter
Jojoba Butter
Aloe Butter
Vitamin E
Essential Oils
Fragrance


----------



## NappyNelle

caribeandiva said:


> I’m in love





Chicoro said:


> That's so pretty, it looks like you bought it!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

It's "*Shea day*"! 

*claps and twirls*

Will be moisturizing and sealing with Queen Shea today.


----------



## caribeandiva

Does anyone else’s hair grow unevenly? I’m lightweight upset that mine does. It seems one side is longer than the other. Dang it!


----------



## Sosoothing

caribeandiva said:


> Does anyone else’s hair grow unevenly? I’m lightweight upset that mine does. It seems one side is longer than the other. Dang it!



Mine does. My left side grows faster than my right side so it's always longer plus I rarely trim.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Does anyone else’s hair grow unevenly? I’m lightweight upset that mine does. It seems one side is longer than the other. Dang it!



Stop complaining, girl.


----------



## GreenEyedJen

I guess I might as well join you guys. I have some Oyin Whipped Pudding that's just sitting under my sink, sad and alone (well actually, not alone at all...just sad).

Hi.


----------



## caribeandiva

Sosoothing said:


> Mine does. My left side grows faster than my right side so it's always longer plus I rarely trim.





Chicoro said:


> Stop complaining, girl.


 true. I guess I’m normal after all.


----------



## Chicoro

GreenEyedJen said:


> I guess I might as well join you guys. I have some Oyin Whipped Pudding that's just sitting under my sink, sad and alone (well actually, not alone at all...just sad).
> 
> Hi.



I don't know why you playing as if it was your choice and you made a decision, on your _*own*_, to come in here. Girl, the Shea done got you. You *never *stood a chance against Queen Shea.

HEY!





And welcome!​


----------



## caribeandiva

GreenEyedJen said:


> I guess I might as well join you guys. I have some Oyin Whipped Pudding that's just sitting under my sink, sad and alone (well actually, not alone at all...just sad).
> 
> Hi.


Your poor Oyin mustn’t be sad or lonely a second longer!! Join the Shea party! There’s always room for ya.


----------



## jennex

caribeandiva said:


> Does anyone else’s hair grow unevenly? I’m lightweight upset that mine does. It seems one side is longer than the other. Dang it!


Yep! It's growing very unevenly at the moment. I had a lot of breakage and shedding in late 2016 that I'm trying to grow back and it's all kinds of different lengths right now.  But even when I don't have issues my right side grows faster than my left.


----------



## keranikki

caribeandiva said:


> Does anyone else’s hair grow unevenly? I’m lightweight upset that mine does. It seems one side is longer than the other. Dang it!



Yes, my back grows faster than my front. They eventually catch up to each over the course of a growing season.


----------



## Daina

I can attest and testify to the Queen Shea making your hair darker. For the last year and half I've been using SM Jet black hair dye and would normally retouch every 3 months and just live with my disrespectful grays in the front hairline that always sprouted back first. I haven't colored my hair since late fall and since I've been using Queen Shea my hair is Shea black!!!! The color is rich and doesn't look dusty anymore. I can't wait to get home, take this bun down  and LCOB with my SB blend!


----------



## jennex

Ha ha, no such luck with my grays but the rest of my hair does look darker.  It used to look kind of ashy and dull. It's not shiny because my hair doesn't naturally shine but it looks, I don't know, more moisturized I guess.


----------



## Chicoro

Everyone,

I went ahead and added that Shea butter may darken the hair. I placed the information on the first page, with our other Shea butter discoveries. The last two (2) posts, and severally other posts have repeatedly mentioned that Shea butter darkens the hair. * Another Shea discovery! *


----------



## Chicoro

Keep those observations, results and experiments coming!!!!


----------



## Chicoro

Daina said:


> I can attest and testify to the Queen Shea making your hair darker. For the last year and half I've been using SM Jet black hair dye and would normally retouch every 3 months and just live with my disrespectful grays in the front hairline that always sprouted back first. I haven't colored my hair since late fall and since I've been using Queen Shea my hair is Shea black!!!! The color is rich and doesn't look dusty anymore. I can't wait to get home, take this bun down  and LCOB with my SB blend!




@Daina,
Thank you for your response about the darkening of the hair. It is interesting that you haven't dyed since Fall, your hair but yet, your hair is darker!


----------



## Chicoro

jennex said:


> Ha ha, no such luck with my grays but the rest of my hair does look darker.  It used to look kind of ashy and dull. It's not shiny because my hair doesn't naturally shine but it looks, I don't know, more moisturized I guess.



There is a recipe by GreenBeauty on Youtube. She pre-treats her hair with yellow onion juice, garlic and cayenne red pepper. Her hair has gone from pretty to glorious. She uses this sulfur, vasodilating mix to darken her hair and impact the gray hair!


----------



## Chicoro

@caribeandiva 
The fact that Shea darkens the hair has been placed in our discoveries list!


----------



## Chicoro

I am starting to  think that Shea really does perform some action directly on the cuticle. I say that because the cuticle of the hair, along with the shape of the hair strand, plays a huge role in determining the sheen or shine on the strand.


----------



## NicWhite

Chicoro said:


> There is a recipe by GreenBeauty on Youtube. She pre-treats her hair with yellow onion juice, garlic and cayenne red pepper. Her hair has gone from pretty to glorious. She uses this sulfur, vasodilating mix to darken her hair and impact the gray hair!



This and her results video is why I decided to give her onion juice recipie a try.. just started 2 weeks ago.  I add neem oil to it, since it stinks along with the stinky onion and garlic.  I also add rosemary essential oil and lemongrass essential oil to help mask the smell.

I have done the treatment twice so far and plan to do it once a week for the next maybe 2months and then twice a month there after.  Trying to maintain a healthy scalp.


----------



## Daina

Chicoro said:


> @Daina,
> Thank you for your response about the darkening of the hair. It is interesting that you haven't dyed since Fall, your hair but yet, your hair is darker!



@Chicoro, you are welcome! Thank you for this thread.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> @caribeandiva
> The fact that Shea darkens the hair has been placed in our discoveries list!


I don’t think it’s the Shea itself that darkens the hair. I think it’s the extreme moisture locked in by the Shea that does. I present to you: Exhibit A

Warning!!
​
The following pictures are not for the faint of heart! Proceed at your own risk.

This was my hair at the very start of my hair journey back in March 2006 (the old heads on here will remember these ):
 


My hair was relaxed back then and super unhealthy and DRY as you can see.

A year later:

 
 

Notice the color change. My hair was still relaxed. I did NOT dye my hair. All I did was get my hair healthy by discovering hair care and deep conditioning with moisturizing conditioners. Back then I used the Nexxus line exclusively.


----------



## Chicoro

@caribeandiva ,
Hmmmm...very interesting!


----------



## Virtuosa

I am obsessed with the Shea Nilotica I purchased from 3Cayg. It’s almost as though it is pre-whipped. The owner works directly with the women who produce the Shea as well and knowing that the Black women who created it are benefiting from my purchase is important to me. It’s like you can sense the good vibes, lol.

I also sneaked some Ojon oil into the cart because it’s so hard to find. I am going to whip it with Queen Shea!


----------



## Garner

Virtuosa said:


> I am obsessed with the Shea Nilotica I purchased from 3Cayg. It’s almost as though it is pre-whipped. The owner works directly with the women who produce the Shea as well and knowing that the Black women who created it are benefiting from my purchase is important to me. It’s like you can sense the good vibes, lol.
> 
> I also sneaked some Ojon oil into the cart because it’s so hard to find. I am going to whip it with Queen Shea!


@Virtuosa I am glad you shared this.  I considered purchasing from 3Cayg.  Thank you!!!


----------



## Chicoro

Virtuosa said:


> I am obsessed with the Shea Nilotica I purchased from 3Cayg. It’s almost as though it is pre-whipped. The owner works directly with the women who produce the Shea as well and knowing that the Black women who created it are benefiting from my purchase is important to me. It’s like you can sense the good vibes, lol.
> 
> I also sneaked some Ojon oil into the cart because it’s so hard to find. I am going to whip it with Queen Shea!




Here's the link if anyone wants to get them some 'good stuff',like @Virtuosa !

http://www.3cayg.com/


----------



## NicWhite

I think I am allergic to Jamaican black castor oil.  I am finally accepting this fact. It makes my scalp, face and body itch like crazy.  But I am not that bent out of shape because Queen Shea has been making everything better. Long live the Queen.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Virtuosa said:


> I am obsessed with the Shea Nilotica I purchased from 3Cayg. It’s almost as though it is pre-whipped. The owner works directly with the women who produce the Shea as well and knowing that the Black women who created it are benefiting from my purchase is important to me. It’s like you can sense the good vibes, lol.
> 
> I also sneaked some Ojon oil into the cart because it’s so hard to find. I am going to whip it with Queen Shea!





Garner said:


> @Virtuosa I am glad you shared this.  I considered purchasing from 3Cayg.  Thank you!!!





Chicoro said:


> Here's the link if anyone wants to get them some 'good stuff',like @Virtuosa !
> 
> http://www.3cayg.com/




This thread is like a fine wine....

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## bjade757

Chicoro said:


> Here's the link if anyone wants to get them some 'good stuff',like @Virtuosa !
> 
> http://www.3cayg.com/


You can buy shea by the pail???


----------



## Hairties

I'm almost out of my first whipped container. I put it in an empty CM 8oz container. I think I'll purchase from the 3cayg. I used shea nilotica in my last mix and I really liked it. 

I forgot the vitamin e last time so I think I'll make that the oil along with castor on the next batch.


----------



## Chicoro

bjade757 said:


> You can buy shea by the pail???



That surprised me, too!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Chicoro said:


> Here's the link if anyone wants to get them some 'good stuff',like @Virtuosa !
> 
> http://www.3cayg.com/


----------



## beauti

@ElevatedEnergy * hi sis, do you still have that bramble berry discount code? *


----------



## caribeandiva

tapioca_pudding said:


>


You know Snoop on that Shea Butter too! Looks at how juicy his braids look!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

caribeandiva said:


> You know Snoop on that Shea Butter too! Looks at how juicy his braids look!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> You know Snoop *on that Shea Butter* too! Looks at how juicy his braids look!



Girl, you know we all '*on dat butter*'​


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

beauti said:


> @ElevatedEnergy * hi sis, do you still have that bramble berry discount code? *



@beauti 
It's MOFLO for $10 off your order.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> That surprised me, too!



Did you try and check the price for shipping to France?


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Did you try and check the price for shipping to France?



No, I didn't. I've still got about 7 pounds here. What I like to do is buy the Naisssance brand from Amazon when I can't get it on the ground. The quality of it is lovely. The price is okay. I'm not in need of more than 1kg of product at a time.  It seems like the United Kingdom has the best prices for France. But, I can't buy anything over 1 kg.


----------



## beauti

*Thank you!  
Have you converted your oatmeal recipe into a leave in/moisturizer yet? I'm gonna try cause that stuff is amazing! @ElevatedEnergy 
*


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

beauti said:


> *Thank you!
> Have you converted your oatmeal recipe into a leave in/moisturizer yet? I'm gonna try cause that stuff is amazing! @ElevatedEnergy *



No but I did make a matching lotion and shampoo/soap for my kids.

That oatmilk is something serious!

Let me know what you come up with!


----------



## beauti

ElevatedEnergy said:


> No but I did make a matching lotion and shampoo/soap for my kids.
> 
> That oatmilk is something serious!
> 
> Let me know what you come up with!


*Ok I definitely will! Thanks to you, I have skipped out on purchasing more of my hg dc in favor of your oatmilk recipe. Thank you so much for sharing *


----------



## Keen

Chicoro said:


> There is a recipe by GreenBeauty on Youtube. She pre-treats her hair with yellow onion juice, garlic and cayenne red pepper. Her hair has gone from pretty to glorious. She uses this sulfur, vasodilating mix to darken her hair and impact the gray hair!



I've been using this onion juice mix to prepoo (minus the cayenne pepper) for the last 5 weeks. I think it's working. I'm giving it another month or so to be more definitive. My crown is still recovering from hair loss. Although it has come a long way, it's still less dense then the rest of my hair. I could tell by looking at my parts. Well, now my parts are looking more dense.  It has to be the onion juice. I stopped taking collagen in November because my cycle was up to 7 days.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

beauti said:


> *Ok I definitely will! Thanks to you, I have skipped out on purchasing more of my hg dc in favor of your oatmilk recipe. Thank you so much for sharing *



Wow, that's amazing Sis! So happy you like it!!!!! @beauti 

I use the lotion I made in my son's hair and it is very nice. There's really not much difference in lotions and conditioners other than a bit more thickness in consistency. 

I'd have to go back through my notes, but I know for sure I used:
Oatmilk 
Shea butter
Honey
BTMS 50
Hydolyzed Oat protein
Water infused with Calendula petals
Olive oil

There was a 2nd oil, but I can't remember which one LOL If you would like, I'll search a bit when I get home and send you the recipe. We are staying at my sister's house for a few days due to our power getting knocked out but this crazy weather.


----------



## betteron2day

Keen said:


> I've been using this onion juice mix to prepoo (minus the cayenne pepper) for the last 5 weeks. I think it's working. I'm giving it another month or so to be more definitive. My crown is still recovering from hair loss. Although it has come a long way, it's still less dense then the rest of my hair. I could tell by looking at my parts. Well, now my parts are looking more dense.  It has to be the onion juice. I stopped taking collagen in November because my cycle was up to 7 days.



I have been doing it for about 2 months without the cayenne as well and i can tell the difference. My hair is thicker and it sheds less. I wanted to try it to stop the shedding and now its a part of my weekly regimen.


----------



## beauti

*Aww I'm sorry about your power outage   This weather is definitely sucky right now! Don't even bother with finding that recipe. The one you posted sounds really good. I will add one of my staple oils  Can't wait until I get my BTMS50! I'm gonna be a diy fool!  @ElevatedEnergy *


----------



## Nightingale

I mixed up a new batch of my shea blend and added too much oil. The mix works fine, but its more like a thin lotion than a cream. It will have to do until I buy more shea butter.


----------



## Aggie

Tonight I will be getting my Shea on with some of my Shea blend I've had for a while over henna tea rinse drenched hair. I have not done this for a couple of nights so far. 

I will say this though - my hair detangled super easily in the shower this morning despite feeling stiff before the water hit it. My hair did not have any major tangles or single strand knots. This is indeed a keeper .


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I kiiiiinda want to straighten tomorrow to do a length check and then do it again on my bday in May. Just to see how the shea is working to boost retention. I'm also still very hair lazy right now.   I'll see.


----------



## GGsKin

Chicoro said:


> No, I didn't. I've still got about 7 pounds here. What I like to do is buy the Naisssance brand from Amazon when I can't get it on the ground. The quality of it is lovely. The price is okay. I'm not in need of more than 1kg of product at a time.  It seems like the United Kingdom has the best prices for France. But, I can't buy anything over 1 kg.



...Thanks for the hook-up @Chicoro. I just added 1kg to my Shea stock


----------



## mzteaze

So tonight I used a generous amount of Shea butter on my hair BEFORE I doused with my onion juice mix.


----------



## Aggie

tapioca_pudding said:


> I kiiiiinda want to straighten tomorrow to do a length check and then do it again on my bday in May. Just to see how the shea is working to boost retention. I'm also still very hair lazy right now.   I'll see.


I want to do this too @tapioca_pudding but I am busy trimming off some demi-colored damaged hair and to be honest, it doesn't make sense doing a length check just yet  .


----------



## Nightingale

Aggie said:


> I want to do this too @tapioca_pudding but I am busy trimming off some demi-colored damaged hair and to be honest, it doesn't make sense doing a length check just yet  .


Which Demi-permanent color damaged your hair?


----------



## Sarabellam

Chicoro said:


> *Queen Shea Will Plug Your Bathroom Pipes!
> *​Okay, if you are using Shea butter, you are probably washing it out of your hair in either your bathroom sink, shower, tub or kitchen sink. Watch out!
> 
> I just got finished with a hope and a prayer and a plunger. I had a plug in my pipes. I don't think it was hair. It looked like all this gunky stuff.
> 
> So, if you are using Shea butter, I suggest that you treat your sinks, tubs and showers 1x per week. Of course you should use some kind of trap to capture hair. But hair  was not my issue.
> 
> *Got a Plug?*
> 
> *Pour  citric acid powder* (some people use baking soda) down the sink. Add a little water to ensure it bubbles and starts to work. *I thought it was going to blow because it was seriously bubbling and smoking! I closed the door and crouched to the right of the door frame, with my back and palms pressed up against the wall,  like I was bracing myself for an explosion. I've been watching too much Black Panther.* Citric acid powder eats up grease and even minerals that create soap scum. It's natural and I had some in the house.
> Then follow behind the citric acid or baking soda with some white vinegar.
> Let that sit for 15 to 30 minutes.
> Boil some water.
> Plug up every drain in the bathroom, except where you think the clog might be. Think about what you use the most. If you do your hair using the bathroom sink, that is probably the drain you want to focus on. In my case, it includes the kitchen sink because it was all hooked together. Put very hot water in the tub or shower or sink where you DO NOT plan to be unclogging. Leave it in there.
> Pour the hot BUT NOT BOILING water down the drain where you put the citric acid powder and  the vinegar down the clogged pipe (if no water in the sink.)
> Go to the clogged pipe. With all the other drains air tight, get the plunger and press down and slowly pull up. You are trying to dislodge that clog.
> 
> If there is standing water, then start pumping with the plunger.
> 
> *Weekly Process*
> 
> 
> I use Shea butter daily. So, I have got to up my game.
> 1 time per week, either do the baking soda/vinegar thing followed by hot water, or put some type of mild de-clogging product down the drain.
> Use a trap for hair.
> Hope none of you get a clogged up shower and sink like I did during the middle of the week. What a mess! But if you do, maybe this can help someone.
> 
> I will add this to the discoveries list on the first page!


If anyone is looking for citric acid in the grocery store I found it labeled as “sour salt” in the Jewish foods section.


----------



## Aggie

Nightingale said:


> Which Demi-permanent color damaged your hair?


I can't blame it on the color system itself, I blame how I cared for my hair when I demi-colored it with Matrix. Firstly I used it too often plus I never used a normalizing shampoo to wash it out - was always in too much of a hurry every single time I used it.  I'm taking a lonnnnng break from it for the time being.


----------



## mzteaze

Aggie said:


> I can't blame it on the color system itself, I blame how I cared for my hair when I demi-colored it with Matrix. Firstly I used it too often plus I never used a normalizing shampoo to wash it out - was always in too much of a hurry every single time I used it.  I'm taking a lonnnnng break from it for the time being.



Now you know I was about to have a heart attack because we both used the same brand.  But I ALWAYS used the after color product to "lock in" the color.  I haven't had any issues with it.

Although I plan to switch to henna coloring to address my thinning and eliminate the color as a potential thinning agent.


----------



## lalla

I just bought another kilo of shea butter. I can't say why, since I have a few kilos already. 
I am gonna make some hair products for my relatives. 
And my own scurl .


----------



## Chicoro

AbsyBlvd said:


> ...Thanks for the hook-up @Chicoro. I just added 1kg to my Shea stock



You bought some Naissance from Amazon.UK? I had someone over at my place from Burkina Faso and she said, "This is real Shea butter. This is what the Shea butter is like in my country."

 She was dipping in my jar and slathering it all over her feet. You should have seen the look of  sheer joy, pleasure and happiness on her face! So, that's how I know that their quality is great. Not because they said it, but because an African woman responded so positively to it. So, it was by word of mouth.

Let me know how the quality is for you when you get it. I hope it is consistent with my experience!


----------



## Chicoro

mzteaze said:


> So tonight I used a generous amount of Shea butter on my hair BEFORE I doused with my onion juice mix.



And...........????? How did it turn out?????


----------



## Chicoro

Sarabellam said:


> If anyone is looking for citric acid in the grocery store I found it labeled as “sour salt” in the Jewish foods section.



I added this to the "Discoveries" section, in post #1 of this thread!


----------



## Chicoro

@Keen , @betteron2day and @mzteaze ,

I had this sulfur/onion/cayenne recipe on deck to use starting in February of 2018. But, was not able to start due to illness. I am excited to see that you are having such positive results.

For my next wash day, I will begin to incorporate this as my pre-poo. I have not modified my hair process in 12 months. I like to take my time when I add or subtract processes or products. My routine is ready and able to support a modification.

Extremely Black Hair (natural hair color) Pre - Queen Shea



I want to maintain the dark, blackness of my hair. I didn't realize how naturally, black my hair is. I'm interested in starting to use the onion/garlic/cayenne mix  to keep my hair black. It's nice to know that it thickens the hair and stops shedding, too.

That makes sense because there was a great post and thread on here years ago, where a member posted on her blog how she created a conditioner to stop shedding by using garlic powder. She added the garlic powder into her conditioner. I remember the responses and the members who tried it stated that it stopped shedding it its tracks.

This sounds like a win-win winner! I'm excited to do my next wash using the onion/garlic/cayenne mixture.


----------



## Chicoro

This is off the Shea butter topic, but ride wit' me. It's just for a few posts.



I personally think the onion/garlic/cayenne juice has more active sulfur. But, I wanted to provide this from the LHCF archives.


*Garlic Conditioner to Stop Shedding*

Post title: Ever mixed garlic powder to your conditioner
Post date: October 18th, 2009

Post link:
https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/ever-mixed-garlic-powder-to-your-conditioner.410406/

Although this is posted in the original post, the information was taken from the blog of another LHCF member. She reveals herself later in that thread. Excerpt:

*Thursday, March 19, 2009*

*Stinky Garlic Conditioner Update *

Today is wash day. So what conditioner did i use today? The stinky garlic conditioner. Okay i know i'm gonna go around smelling like an Italian meal, but i don't care. This garlic conditioner is the bizness. It works so well that the smell(really stinky)is kool with me, now everybody else probably want to know wth smells like that, lol. As you may know by now, i have fine hair and it sheds like crazy, and i used just about everything to stop or cut down on the shedding, nothing worked. I tried aphogee,biolustre,hair fixer,etc.,etc., still shed, so a member of MyHairSistas (shameless plug, lol)suggested i try a garlic conditioner, at first i was like, no. It stinks, but she said it really works and the smell goes away. I did not want to buy another conditioner. I had already bought 15 cheapie conditioners (they were on sale for 79cents at rite aid), and 3 other conditioners, so one more was out, at least until next week, lol. Anyhoo i looked in my kitchen, cause i know i had some garlic throw up in there somewhere. I looked in the fridge and saw garlic bulbs, too much work to grind them up, nope. I looked in my cabinet, voila, garlic powder, ummm that might work. So i put *4 teaspoon of garlic together with vo5 strawberries and cream*. This is my 3rd stinky garlic conditioner, it worked everytime. Just like the last two times, *i put on the conditioner like i was applying a relaxer, put on my shower cap and wrapped a towel around my head for an hour this time. I rinsed, moisturized and sealed in 4 sections and air dried in a twist*.
*The Result? butter soft, moisturized no shed hair, yaaaaaaaaa conditioner, it really works !!!!

*


----------



## Chicoro

I have some garlic and onion extract but those are commercial products. I much prefer to be autonomous and independent to having to order and buy something. Thus, for me the onion/garlic/cayenne suits my needs perfectly.


----------



## NicWhite

Chicoro said:


> I have some garlic and onion extract but those are commercial products. I much prefer to be autonomous and independent to having to order and buy something. Thus, for me the onion/garlic/cayenne suits my needs perfectly.



I use lemongrass essential oil to help cut the smell. And since this is going on your scalp,  think about using rosemary essential oil in the mix as well. It is known for hair growth and nourishing the scalp.


----------



## snoop

You all have me in here doing too much this morning.   I just juiced my onion and garlic... Going to melt my Shea down now.   I'll report back here later.


----------



## mzteaze

Chicoro said:


> And...........????? How did it turn out?????



My hair felt like silk.  It was like doing a hot oil treatment AND onion juice since I sat under the dryer.

I will definitely do this again.


----------



## mzteaze

Chicoro said:


> I have some garlic and onion extract but those are commercial products. I much prefer to be autonomous and independent to having to order and buy something. Thus, for me the onion/garlic/cayenne suits my needs perfectly.



I truly use organic onions and garlic.  It's cheap and easy to make using Green Beauty's recipe.  So far I haven't even added the cayenne.

I am working on improving my bald & thinning crown.  I am doing this in conjunction with using acupuncture.  I'm 11 treatments in and I have growth in the area!


----------



## Chicoro

NicWhite said:


> I use lemongrass essential oil to help cut the smell. And since this is going on your scalp,  think about *using rosemary essential oil in the mix as* well. It is known for hair growth and nourishing the scalp.



Okay, thanks!


----------



## Chicoro

mzteaze said:


> I truly use organic onions and garlic.  It's cheap and easy to make using Green Beauty's recipe.  So far I haven't even added the cayenne.
> 
> I am working on improving my bald & thinning crown.  I am doing this in conjunction with using acupuncture. * I'm 11 treatments in and I have growth in the area!*



Congratulations on your success!


----------



## snoop

I still have to go back and read these posts, but my update for today:

I used Green Beauty's onion rinse.  I used my juicer instead of the blender and I was able to get enough juice from the onion and garlic without having to use water.  Next time I'm going to omit the cayenne.  It burned and my scalp felt tender afterwards.  I also have little flakes of cayenne still stuck in my hair, but I don't think that anyone will notice.  I'm aiming at doing this treatment every two weeks to start.

I also whipped up some shea butter with babassu and hemp seed oils.  I used it as my oil in my LCO.  I'll wait until later or tomorrow to check on how my hair feels.


----------



## Chicoro

mzteaze said:


> I truly use organic onions and garlic.  It's cheap and easy to make using Green Beauty's recipe.  *So far I haven't even added the cayenne.*
> 
> I am working on improving my bald & thinning crown.  I am doing this in conjunction with using acupuncture.  I'm 11 treatments in and I have growth in the area!





snoop said:


> I still have to go back and read these posts, but my update for today:
> 
> I used Green Beauty's onion rinse.  I used my juicer instead of the blender and I was able to get enough juice from the onion and garlic without having to use water.  *Next time I'm going to omit the cayenne. * *It burned and my scalp felt tender afterwards.  I also have little flakes of cayenne still stuck in my hair, *but I don't think that anyone will notice.  I'm aiming at doing this treatment every two weeks to start.
> 
> I also whipped up some shea butter with babassu and hemp seed oils.  I used it as my oil in my LCO.  I'll wait until later or tomorrow to check on how my hair feels.



Cayenne is a vasodilator in that it makes the veins open wider for more stuff to go through.  I need to re-think the use of cayenne. I don't need an irritated scalp.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Back in bidness!!!!


----------



## Chicoro

tapioca_pudding said:


> Back in bidness!!!!




#1. How long will this batch last?
#2. If a cartoon can twerk realistically like that, there is hope for me.


----------



## jennex

Chicoro said:


> There is a recipe by GreenBeauty on Youtube. She pre-treats her hair with yellow onion juice, garlic and cayenne red pepper. Her hair has gone from pretty to glorious. She uses this sulfur, vasodilating mix to darken her hair and impact the gray hair!


I tried this one time.  I used the boiling method and it was great because there was no lingering smell.  I just didn't like the specks of cayenne pepper that it left behind.  I'll try it again but I think I'm going to tweak the recipe a little bit.


----------



## Chicoro

jennex said:


> I tried this one time.  I used the boiling method and it was great because there was no lingering smell. * I just didn't like the specks of cayenne pepper that it left behind.*  I'll try it again but I think I'm going to tweak the recipe a little bit.









Everybody is hating on the cayenne pepper in the recipe! I think I can find a powdered, ground cayenne. *But it cayenne is out here eating up people's scalps, *then the mere fact that it is powdered won't help that situation. I've been warned 3x's. There is the magic number.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Chicoro said:


> #1. How long will this batch last?
> #2. If a cartoon can twerk realistically like that, there is hope for me.


I plan on giving one tub to my nieces as a sealant for their ends (tryna put them up on Queen Shea early, ya dig).

I now use this butter as a sealant on wash day, to re-lubricate my ends about three times a week, and I melt some in my DC weekly. So Ill likely go thru these two tubs in roughly three-ish months. I tend to be heavy handed in general so that plays a part in usage time as well of course. 

I think I will just start melting a chunk of Shea into my DC vs using a scoop of this butter. That will help the whipped butter to last longer. Lawd knows I got enough Shea for melting. 

And   let this cartoon be your motivation to go throw that thang in a circle later today


----------



## Chicoro

tapioca_pudding said:


> I plan on giving one tub to my nieces as a sealant for their ends (tryna put them up on Queen Shea early, ya dig).
> 
> I now use this butter as a sealant on wash day, to re-lubricate my ends about three times a week, and I melt some in my DC weekly. So Ill likely go thru these two tubs in roughly three-ish months. I tend to be heavy handed in general so that plays a part in usage time as well of course.
> 
> I think I will just start melting a chunk of Shea into my DC vs using a scoop of this butter. That will help the whipped butter to last longer. Lawd knows I got enough Shea for melting.
> 
> *And   let this cartoon be your motivation to go throw that thang in a circle later today*



*Says in church lady voice*

Thank you, baby!


----------



## mzteaze

Chicoro said:


> Everybody is hating on the cayenne pepper in the recipe! I think I can find a powdered, ground cayenne. *But it cayenne is out here eating up people's scalps, *then the mere fact that it is powdered won't help that situation. I've been warned 3x's. There is the magic number.



I'm sure you can found a finely ground cayenne powder to use.  Or you can grind it up yourself, if you have a grinder.

But I've always been skeptical of using this on my scalp.  Personally, I'm more open to peppermint EO than cayenne on my scalp.

Also, let me just say, adding rosemary to that boiled onion juice mix makes you smell like Stovetop stuffing.


----------



## Chicoro

mzteaze said:


> I'm sure you can found a finely ground cayenne powder to use.  Or you can grind it up yourself, if you have a grinder.
> 
> But I've always been skeptical of using this on my scalp.  Personally, I'm more open to peppermint EO than cayenne on my scalp.
> 
> A*lso, let me just say, adding rosemary to that boiled onion juice mix makes you smell like Stovetop stuffing*.


----------



## GGsKin

Chicoro said:


> Everybody is hating on the cayenne pepper in the recipe! I think I can find a powdered, ground cayenne. *But it cayenne is out here eating up people's scalps, *then the mere fact that it is powdered won't help that situation. I've been warned 3x's. There is the magic number.



I used 1tsp or less of cayenne pepper during my bald spot treatment several years ago, mixing with ACV and clay. It warmed my scalp but was never too much. The worst part was the pepper mix running into my eyes ..., or the more coarse mix I bought getting stuck in my hair, which led me to abandon cayenne for my scalp.

It's easier to shake out if it's really finely ground but it does like to make a home in the hair.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Was out of town for the past few days and got tons of compliments on my hair. I was wearing a shiny, Shea'd up, freshly henna and Indigo'd braid out so my hair was on bling status.  The first thing most people asked was what did I use in my hair. Y'all, I put like 3 people on Queen Shea! Even broke it down on how to mix it.

I ended up buying another 10 pounds in the pail from the website listed a few pages back. I just couldn't help myself. (Spoken like a true addict)

 

My husband is so bad too...always encouraging me to buy stuff....talmbout spend what you want baby cause you can't take it with you.  Well alrighty then...I'll take a lil mo Shea!

 I may get a bit more before the hot weather hits so I won't take a chance of it melting in transit.


*******
Last night, I moisturized and sealed with Queen Shea and put my hair in a few braids. Will probably wear them for the week, bun on the weekend and then  wash early next week.


----------



## Chicoro

@ElevatedEnergy ,

Please take a photo and post that pail, with your [gloved] hands dug inside! I'll just take the photo of the pail itself - If I have too. 

And if it sounds creepy of me to want to see a photo of hands in the pail of Shea, that is because I am.







Creepy...






When it comes to Sssssssssssssssssssshea
​


----------



## snoop

tapioca_pudding said:


> Back in bidness!!!!



I have never made a butter mix that looked so creamy.  Maybe I'm not using enough oils.  Is this emulsified?  This looks so good!

I can't move anything like the two chicks on the left of this gift.  Goals for 2019!


----------



## snoop

Chicoro said:


>




I added rosemary water to my clay mix!  HAHA!  Sunday dinner on my head!


----------



## LivingInPeace

snoop said:


> I added rosemary water to my clay mix!  HAHA!  Sunday dinner on my head!


Yeah when I did my Shea mix with rosemary my husband said, “Why do you smell like food?”


----------



## Garner

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Was out of town for the past few days and got tons of compliments on my hair. I was wearing a shiny, Shea'd up, freshly henna and Indigo'd braid out so my hair was on bling status.  The first thing most people asked was what did I use in my hair. Y'all, I put like 3 people on Queen Shea! Even broke it down on how to mix it.
> 
> I ended up buying another 10 pounds in the pail from the website listed a few pages back. I just couldn't help myself. (Spoken like a true addict)
> 
> View attachment 425945
> 
> My husband is so bad too...always encouraging me to buy stuff....talmbout spend what you want baby cause you can't take it with you.  Well alrighty then...I'll take a lil mo Shea!
> 
> I may get a bit more before the hot weather hits so I won't take a chance of it melting in transit.
> 
> 
> *******
> Last night, I moisturized and sealed with Queen Shea and put my hair in a few braids. Will probably wear them for the week, bun on the weekend and then  wash early next week.


@ElevatedEnergy where did you buy the 10 lb pail of Unrefined Shea Butter?  Cleopatria's Choice or 3Cayg?  I think it is wonderful that your husband supports you in your purchases.  At least you don't have to hide them when the pkgs come in!


----------



## Hairties

IDareT'sHair said:


> @caribeandiva
> This is why I wouldn't care for these and why I didn't get that set.
> 
> I wish you could "Create Your Own" Scent Box.




looking for scents to try in this thread led me to the P&J brand. I don't know if you went to the website but you can create your own box for the same prices and they have free shipping on all orders. I'm making my own box with Snickerdoodle, Pina Colada, and more. I'm still going through the scents.


----------



## mzteaze

Chicoro said:


>






Yep.  I posted about it the first time I tried the onion juice with rosemary.

Stovetop gonna get me unicorn hair.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Garner said:


> @ElevatedEnergy where did you buy the 10 lb pail of Unrefined Shea Butter?  Cleopatria's Choice or 3Cayg?  I think it is wonderful that your husband supports you in your purchases.  At least you don't have to hide them when the pkgs come in!



@Garner From the 3Cayg site.

Girl, I don't have to hide packages from my husband. He likes to spend as much as I do. LOL We haven't always been that way, but we are fortunate enough to have met our savings/debt elimination goals around 4 years ago. Once we did, I quit my day job and we be chilling like....

 

Throw our disposable income at whatever we want


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> @ElevatedEnergy ,
> 
> Please take a photo and post that pail, with your [gloved] hands dug inside! I'll just take the photo of the pail itself - If I have too.
> 
> And if it sounds creepy of me to want to see a photo of hands in the pail of Shea, that is because I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creepy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to Sssssssssssssssssssshea
> ​




I'll upload a pic . @Chicoro It was shipped by UPS this morning!


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> *I'll upload a pic* . @Chicoro It was shipped by UPS this morning!









YES!​


----------



## ArrrBeee

Chicoro said:


> @Keen , @betteron2day and @mzteaze ,
> 
> I had this sulfur/onion/cayenne recipe on deck to use starting in February of 2018. But, was not able to start due to illness. I am excited to see that you are having such positive results.
> 
> For my next wash day, I will begin to incorporate this as my pre-poo. I have not modified my hair process in 12 months. I like to take my time when I add or subtract processes or products. My routine is ready and able to support a modification.
> 
> Extremely Black Hair (natural hair color) Pre - Queen Shea
> View attachment 425913
> 
> 
> I want to maintain the dark, blackness of my hair. I didn't realize how naturally, black my hair is. I'm interested in starting to use the onion/garlic/cayenne mix  to keep my hair black. It's nice to know that it thickens the hair and stops shedding, too.
> 
> That makes sense because there was a great post and thread on here years ago, where a member posted on her blog how she created a conditioner to stop shedding by using garlic powder. She added the garlic powder into her conditioner. I remember the responses and the members who tried it stated that it stopped shedding it its tracks.
> 
> This sounds like a win-win winner! I'm excited to do my next wash using the onion/garlic/cayenne mixture.


Your hair is so pretty that I literally gasped and almost started crying.


----------



## Chicoro

ArrrBeee said:


> Your hair is so pretty that I literally gasped and almost started crying.




Thank you for the compliment! I'm feeling good! Don't cry, though!


----------



## Sosoothing

I really enjoy this thread. It brightens up my day when I need to smile for no reason. You ladies are so silly .

Plus shea butter has been life changing for me too. My toddlers skin loves it as well .


----------



## Garner

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @Garner From the 3Cayg site.
> 
> Girl, I don't have to hide packages from my husband. He likes to spend as much as I do. LOL We haven't always been that way, but we are fortunate enough to have met our savings/debt elimination goals around 4 years ago. Once we did, I quit my day job and we be chilling like....
> 
> View attachment 425967
> 
> Throw our disposable income at whatever we want


@ElevatedEnergy What a Blessing!!!  That is wonderful!!!


----------



## Garner

Chicoro said:


> Thank you for the compliment! I'm feeling good! Don't cry, though!


@Chicoro I love your Hair!!!  I have to ask, did you straighten on the pic seen previously?  Healthy, Gorgeous and full of life!!! Your gif's...smh.  You have me rolling!!!  lol


----------



## Chicoro

Garner said:


> @Chicoro I love your Hair!!!  I have to ask, did you straighten on the pic seen previously?  Healthy, Gorgeous and full of life!!! Your gif's...smh.  You have me rolling!!!  lol



Thank you for the feedback! I appreciate the compliments as well.  I had my hair blow dried and straightened in the picture where I talk about how black my hair is.

I figure, outside of the forum, we have to be big girls and grown-ups. So, might as well have a little fun here, right?!


----------



## Chicoro

Sosoothing said:


> I really enjoy this thread. It brightens up my day when I need to smile for no reason. You ladies are so silly .
> 
> *Plus shea butter has been life changing for me too.* My toddlers skin loves it as well .



Do tell!! What do you mean? Elaborate and give us some details, please.


----------



## Chicoro

For all the 'Wanna Be' Shea- Made Unicorns in the House! 
Apply that 'butter'. Ain't no party like a Shea unicorn party.
*working on dance routine for December 2018*

Night, night! ​


----------



## Sosoothing

Chicoro said:


> Do tell!! What do you mean? Elaborate and give us some details, please.



-Last time I made a comment how shea butter handles all knots and tangles. It wasn't an exaggeration. I lose no hair if I saturate my hair in scurl and shea butter and then detangle after a few hours or days. My other scurl combinations didn't work as well.
-I use it for my body and especially my expanding tummy. Not a stretch mark in sight. And my skin stays so smooth and hydrated for a long time.

-My toddler has the driest skin ever. Shea Butter and glycerine has answered my prayers because we searched high and low for remedies. He even had a touch of contact dermatitis this weekend that Shea Butter resolved within 24 hours.


----------



## FadingDelilah

@ElevatedEnergy just stopped into say you are a blessed woman! Beautiful, long hair and financially gifted. Plus, you have a generous husband, don't have to work your day job and you're into taking care of your health. Plus you have a beautiful child! I'm so happy for you.

@Chicoro your hair is amazingly long, black and healthy! So inspiring.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Is anyone in this thread still doing wash and goes including Shea butter? If so, any updated tips? TIA!


----------



## GGsKin

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Is anyone in this thread still doing wash and goes including Shea butter? If so, any updated tips? TIA!



I still wear my hair this way. I don't really have any tips though. I rarely if ever use a leave-in. I'm heavy-handed and smooth on my Shea before I smooth on my gel. My wash and goes do not last longer and I can definitely feel when wash day is due. Initial application on my damp/ wet hair leaves it little stiffer but I'll take it for the added suppleness and protection Shea gives to my strands.


----------



## ArrrBeee

I'm going to join this regimen. 4.5 years ago I did a big chop. Ive been through a lot of stress and the thing that suffered most was my hair. I just flat out neglected it under weaves, wigs, and crochet braids.

Not sure what I should do next. I could bc again and start from scratch or I could leave what I have and cut it ad it gets healthy.  It looks okay in a phony pony. Right now I'm wearing wigs with it cornrowed down.

I would love to hear your suggestions. Gonna start with page 1 of the thread.


----------



## NappyNelle

Applied whipped shea to damp hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

AbsyBlvd said:


> I still wear my hair this way. I don't really have any tips though. I rarely if ever use a leave-in. I'm heavy-handed and smooth on my Shea before I smooth on my gel. My wash and goes do not last longer and I can definitely feel when wash day is due. Initial application on my damp/ wet hair leaves it little stiffer but I'll take it for the added suppleness and protection Shea gives to my strands.



Thanks! I hope I still get a crunchy cast. I'll plan to try it next wash day.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

FadingDelilah said:


> @ElevatedEnergy just stopped into say you are a blessed woman! Beautiful, long hair and financially gifted. Plus, you have a generous husband, don't have to work your day job and you're into taking care of your health. Plus you have a beautiful child! I'm so happy for you.
> 
> @Chicoro your hair is amazingly long, black and healthy! So inspiring.



@FadingDelilah 
Thank you for the kind words. Believe me, there was a long period when all we had was a dollar and a dream. But I believed that we could get to a point where working was optional. I didn't have a plan B. I just believed that plan A would work. And I still believe it as strongly today as I did 15 years ago when we sat in our back yard holding hands talking about it.

I realize that the way I live seems boring to most. My family use to love to ask me what I do all day...I just shrug and say...I do whatever I want. LOL 
But I don't need glitz and glamour. I don't even need to interact or be around adults all day. Matter of fact, I have learned that too much stimulation from my peers drains my energy and I have to go to a quiet & alone spot to recharge. I am content with....no I crave a simple life...void of distractions and deeply in tune with Nature. There are many days where I can't even tell you what day of the week it is. LOL But I'm full of joy...and I like to spread that joy wherever I can and to whomever I can. 

P.S. My family no longer asks me what I do all day. Most just ask for me to help them get to a point where they can do the same. LOL


----------



## Chicoro

ArrrBeee said:


> I'm going to join this regimen. 4.5 years ago I did a big chop. Ive been through a lot of stress and the thing that suffered most was my hair. I just flat out neglected it under weaves, wigs, and crochet braids.
> 
> Not sure what I should do next. I could bc again and start from scratch or I could leave what I have and cut it ad it gets healthy.  It looks okay in a phony pony. Right now I'm wearing wigs with it cornrowed down.
> 
> I would love to hear your suggestions. Gonna start with page 1 of the thread.



My suggestions:

*Do not cut your hair for now*. Leave it alone. Freshly cut ends are like a great treasure. They are usually split free and perfect. But, if you are still learning what your hair likes and needs, while you are getting your routine in place, you may neglect those ends and have splits again. So, until you get a regimen that you know is working for sure, don't cut. Just learn your hair and try to get it to a point where it's responding and getting better.
*Look into getting some vitamin B Complex- Stress Formula.* Talk to your doctor first. When we have stress in our lives, our bodies lose Vitamin B sometimes 2x and 3x faster than normal. Vitamin B is water soluble and we do not make it in our bodies. During times of stress, hair is what* usually *suffers. Because our bodies processes, such as heart beat rely on this vitamin, when Vitamin B Complex is limited, it goes to the heart and the brain, not the hair. Thus, the hair suffers without it.
*Look into getting some Vitamin D.* Talk to your doctor first. Vitamin D works in conjunction with the vitamin B Complex-Stress formula. I'm not sure what form to take off the top of my head. It may be D3. Maybe someone else can chime in and give a definitive answer.
*Alternate your cornrows with braids*. Cornrows can be stressful, too.

Are you doing in deep conditioning?
Do you do protein treatments?
Are you natural? Texlaxed? Relaxed?
Is your hair colored or dyed?
What is your hair routine?
How often to do you wash, condition and style your hair?
What products do you use?
How do you use them?


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @FadingDelilah
> Thank you for the kind words. Believe me, there was a long period when all we had was a dollar and a dream. But I believed that we could get to a point where working was optional. I didn't have a plan B. I just believed that plan A would work. And I still believe it as strongly today as I did 15 years ago when we sat in our back yard holding hands talking about it.
> 
> I realize that the way I live seems boring to most. My family use to love to ask me what I do all day...I just shrug and say...I do whatever I want. LOL
> But I don't need glitz and glamour. I don't even need to interact or be around adults all day. Matter of fact, I have learned that too much stimulation from my peers drains my energy and I have to go to a quiet & alone spot to recharge. I am content with....no I crave a simple life...void of distractions and deeply in tune with Nature. There are many days where I can't even tell you what day of the week it is. LOL But I'm full of joy...and I like to spread that joy wherever I can and to whomever I can.
> 
> P.S. *My family no longer asks me what I do all day. Most just ask for me to help them get to a point where they can do the same. *LOL



We your family, too! Got some tips to help us do the same as you?


----------



## Chicoro

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks! I hope I still get a crunchy cast. I'll plan to try it next wash day.



Do you have mineral oil in any of your products that you are using for your wash n go with Shea butter?


----------



## Chicoro

AbsyBlvd said:


> I still wear my hair this way. I don't really have any tips though. I rarely if ever use a leave-in. I'm heavy-handed and smooth on my Shea before I smooth on my gel. My wash and goes do not last longer and I can definitely feel when wash day is due. Initial application on my damp/ wet hair leaves it little stiffer but I'll take it for the added suppleness and protection Shea gives to my strands.



@AbsyBlvd hair...


----------



## Chicoro

AbsyBlvd said:


> I still wear my hair this way. I don't really have any tips though. I rarely if ever use a leave-in. I'm heavy-handed and smooth on my Shea before I smooth on my gel. My wash and goes do not last longer and I can definitely feel when wash day is due. Initial application on my damp/ wet hair leaves it little stiffer but I'll take it for the added suppleness and protection Shea gives to my strands.



@AbsyBlvd hair...

Double post! Double love!


----------



## sgold04

I got my color re-touched and straightened my hair. My strands are thriving with Shea, I can't live without it


----------



## Chicoro

sgold04 said:


> I got my color re-touched and straightened my hair. My strands are thriving with Shea, I can't live without it
> 
> View attachment 425991



It looks beautiful! It looks like a wig because it is so healthy looking. Look how long it is!

@sgold04 ,
I have some questions for you, please!

How long have you been using Shea butter?
How do you use it?
Is your hair natural or relaxed?
What is your Shea butter blend combination?
Do you use refined or unrefined Shea?
Why do you think Shea is helping your hair? How so?


----------



## sgold04

Chicoro said:


> It looks beautiful! It looks like a wig because it is so healthy looking. Look how long it is!
> 
> @sgold04 ,
> I have some questions for you, please!
> 
> How long have you been using Shea butter?
> How do you use it?
> Is your hair natural or relaxed?
> What is your Shea butter blend combination?
> Do you use refined or unrefined Shea?
> Why do you think Shea is helping your hair? How so?


Lol @ looks like a wig. I do get wig/weave checked often (thanks to the knowledge gained on LHCF )

How long have you been using Shea butter?
*Consistently--since I discovered this thread in late December/early January*
How do you use it?
*1. The night before I detangle and wash, I slather Shea and a leave in on my hair, it's helps the strands slide out easier when detangling*
*2a. As my C when using Alikay Naturals products. I use Alikay Naturals leave in, then EVOO, then Alikay Shea Yogurt. I then twist my hair in 4-12 twists (depending on laziness).*
*2b. As an extra sealer when using other products like KCKT, then EVOO, curl enhancing smoothie, then Mane Choice "doesn't get much butter than this." Or sometimes I just slather a ton of cream on my hair, then seal with mane choice, then twist per usual.*
Is your hair natural or relaxed?
*Natural*
What is your Shea butter blend combination?
I* have not graduated to the DIY world of Shea butter yet, but I know it's coming*.
Do you use refined or unrefined Shea?
*Not sure? Whichever is in the above products*
Why do you think Shea is helping your hair? How so?
*Retaining moisture!! The blonde bits were more dry and I had a difficult time keeping my hair moisturized after several weeks of crochet braids that seemed to suck the life out of my hair (I've always struggled with hi-po hair also). Typically my hair dries in a flash, but I notice my twists stay wet longer since using Shea, and when I wear my twistouts, my hair is juicy. It's no longer brittle *
*Also, protecting my strands from each other and the elements. I have fewer tangles (due to slip also) and fewer split ends on my highlighted strands. I'm also experiencing less breakage around my nape. I had a trim right before I discovered this thread and I was experiencing some hairexia. When the stylist flat ironed my hair a couple days ago, she only had to dust for a more uniform look because my ends were full and strong. *


----------



## sgold04

And if any Houston or Dallas ladies are interested, my colorist's name is janae_miller on IG. I get Olaplex treatments with each coloring session.


----------



## Jade Feria

Whooo, I cannot leave this thread alone for a few days!






But I'm still Shea sliding!





 My hair is finally starting to look like it's recovering from postpartum shedding. It's growing, thickening, retaining, and my edges are coming in strong!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Chicoro said:


> Do you have mineral oil in any of your products that you are using for your wash n go with Shea butter?



No. Why do you ask?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> We your family, too! Got some tips to help us do the same as you?





I'll start by saying that during my years of working, it was always in finance. I've done everything from banking, to investments, to being a credit/budget advisor. I learned the most in the advising area because one of my duties were to teach budget classes for the local attorneys whose clients were filing bankruptcy. Another duty was to offer counseling to older people that had paid off their homes but were trying to reverse the mortgage to get cash out of it. My biggest take away was that being in debt was like being in financial jail. Also that not having a solid savings account to fall back on makes you do some strange things.

So my tips are not new, but they worked for us...and as long as there are 2 solid incomes coming in the household, I can't see why they wouldn't work for someone else.

1) We lived on one income. For the first few months, we really just wanted to see if it was possible. It was. It was also an eye opener on all the things we were spending money on frivolously.
*Tip: If you are single, look for ways to increase your income. (2nd job)

2) We used my entire income to pay off about 90% of all the debt we had. I still have a small student loan, but the interest is super low...like 1 or 2%. So I was not in a rush to pay it off. However, we paid off everything else...cars, credit cards, personal loans, etc.

3) Once the debt was paid off, we put my entire income in savings. Most advisors say do a few months as an emergency fund. We plugged away for years and I'm definitely not bragging but what I can say is...we ain't got no worries. LOL

It is not rocket science. Most that know my financial background usually ask what they should invest in. Don't worry about the investment market.....Invest in you.

Budget.
Make more or spend less.
If you can, do both of the above at the same time.
Eliminate debt
Save like your life depends on it.
Mind your business. Silly but it works. Focusing on what others have or what they are doing not only does something to you mentally...it also makes you want to spend money to do what they are doing.

Don't stop keeping track once you hit your goals. To this day, we still make a monthly household budget. I know everything that comes in and everything that goes out. And even on one income, we still have a high amount of disposable income because we don't save anymore and we don't have to push those monies out to debt outside of normal average living expenses.


May all my Shea family be wealthy in joy, finances, love and life. Slide on Sistah's!


----------



## Alma Petra

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I'll start by saying that during my years of working, it was always in finance. I've done everything from banking, to investments, to being a credit/budget advisor. I learned the most in the advising area because one of my duties were to teach budget classes for the local attorneys whose clients were filing bankruptcy. Another duty was to offer counseling to older people that had paid off their homes but were trying to reverse the mortgage to get cash out of it. My biggest take away was that being in debt was like being in financial jail. Also that not having a solid savings account to fall back on makes you do some strange things.
> 
> So my tips are not new, but they worked for us...and as long as there are 2 solid incomes coming in the household, I can't see why they wouldn't work for someone else.
> 
> 1) We lived on one income. For the first few months, we really just wanted to see if it was possible. It was. It was also an eye opener on all the things we were spending money on frivolously.
> *Tip: If you are single, look for ways to increase your income. (2nd job)
> 
> 2) We used my entire income to pay off about 90% of all the debt we had. I still have a small student loan, but the interest is super low...like 1 or 2%. So I was not in a rush to pay it off. However, we paid off everything else...cars, credit cards, personal loans, etc.
> 
> 3) Once the debt was paid off, we put my entire income in savings. Most advisors say do a few months as an emergency fund. We plugged away for years and I'm definitely not bragging but what I can say is...we ain't got no worries. LOL
> 
> It is not rocket science. Most that know my financial background usually ask what they should invest in. Don't worry about the investment market.....Invest in you.
> 
> Budget.
> Make more or spend less.
> If you can, do both of the above at the same time.
> Eliminate debt
> Save like your life depends on it.
> Mind your business. Silly but it works. Focusing on what others have or what they are doing not only does something to you mentally...it also makes you want to spend money to do what they are doing.
> 
> Don't stop keeping track once you hit your goals. To this day, we still make a monthly household budget. I know everything that comes in and everything that goes out. And even on one income, we still have a high amount of disposable income because we don't save anymore and we don't have to push those monies out to debt outside of normal average living expenses.
> 
> 
> May all my Shea family be wealthy in joy, finances, love and life. Slide on Sistah's!


I love love love this! Very inspiring! How much do you think I should aim for when it comes to saving? I think about all the things that can go wrong in life and I feel like saving does not have a limit and that's kind of depressing. Having said this, I am not much of a saver. I don't watch how much I spend and I end up spending ridiculously. Maybe if I had a goal, that would help me focus.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Alma Petra said:


> I love love love this! Very inspiring! How much do you think I should aim for when it comes to saving? I think about all the things that can go wrong in life and I feel like saving does not have a limit and that's kind of depressing. Having said this, I am not much of a saver. I don't watch how much I spend and I end up spending ridiculously. Maybe if I had a goal, that would help me focus.



I think starting off with one months worth of living expenses is a smart amount to focus on saving. So to figure that out: For a full month, write down everything you spend. Be realistic, so do your normal routine. If you drink Starbucks every day...continue to do so.
Whatever that amount is at the end of the month, aim to save that equal amount in a savings acct.

Saving does have an end to us.....we just have different views on it. My husband refuses to add any more money to our savings acct...period. I like to still save for short term things we know we have coming up. For example, we have a road trip planned in May to take the kids to Disneyworld. I wanted to save for it and he refused. LOL So I saved $1000 fom my half of our tax refund in my personal savings to go towards the trip. He is perfectly fine with just figuring it out when we get there and using our spending checking acct. He is pretty much burned out on savings, so me even mentioning the word will get a no in response. LOL


----------



## ArrrBeee

Chicoro said:


> My suggestions:
> 
> *Do not cut your hair for now*. Leave it alone. Freshly cut ends are like a great treasure. They are usually split free and perfect. But, if you are still learning what your hair likes and needs, while you are getting your routine in place, you may neglect those ends and have splits again. So, until you get a regimen that you know is working for sure, don't cut. Just learn your hair and try to get it to a point where it's responding and getting better.
> *Look into getting some vitamin B Complex- Stress Formula.* Talk to your doctor first. When we have stress in our lives, our bodies lose Vitamin B sometimes 2x and 3x faster than normal. Vitamin B is water soluble and we do not make it in our bodies. During times of stress, hair is what* usually *suffers. Because our bodies processes, such as heart beat rely on this vitamin,
> 
> Are you doing in deep conditioning? *Not as much as I should *
> Do you do protein treatments? *Every 6 weeks with Aphogee*
> Are you natural? Texlaxed? Relaxed? *Natural*
> Is your hair colored or dyed? *No*
> What is your hair routine?  *I'm so ashamed to admit this. Shampoo every 3 -4 weeks, deep condition, and get it rebraided. When I remember, I put leave in conditioner in and put coconut oil on it. That's it. I used to be such a pj, had tons of products, and lurked religiously on this board. *
> *It's like I woke up out of a coma and realized that I just fell off. *



I would like to continue wearing wigs and weaves but I need to learn how to protect my edges and nape. 

I have a nutritionist, so I'll look into getting on a regimen with Vitamins B and D. Thank you so much for the encouragement and suggestions.

Yesterday I  bought some sb and whipped it with Evoo and coconut oil. I had to remember that it wasn't cake batter so that I wouldn't lick the beaters.I slathered my hair and body. Looking forward to journeying with you lovely ladies.


----------



## ArrrBeee

sgold04 said:


> I got my color re-touched and straightened my hair. My strands are thriving with Shea, I can't live without it
> 
> View attachment 425991


Gorgeous!


----------



## Sosoothing

ArrrBeee said:


> I would like to continue wearing wigs and weaves but I need to learn how to protect my edges and nape.
> 
> I have a nutritionist, so I'll look into getting on a regimen with Vitamins B and D. Thank you so much for the encouragement and suggestions.
> 
> Yesterday I  bought some *sb and whipped it with Evoo and coconut oil*. I had to remember that it wasn't cake batter so that I wouldn't lick the beaters.I slathered my hair and body. Looking forward to journeying with you lovely ladies.



This is how I make my Shea mix too. With the Shea Butter being the major component. I really like this particular mix .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Hairties 
Thank you for the tip.  

I purchased mine from A.ma.zon.  I will look at P&J's site.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ElevatedEnergy said:


> *My husband is so bad too...always encouraging me to buy stuff....talmbout spend what you want baby cause you can't take it with you.  Well alrighty then*


@ElevatedEnergy
Can I meet his Brutha'?.....

I am joyously happy for you. 

More of "us" need to be able to stay at home and live our best lives.  I am sick of "grinding it out"

I can see myself at home chillin' like a mad villian.


----------



## Chicoro

YvetteWithJoy said:


> No. Why do you ask?



Because mineral oil, petroleum and paraffin leave "cast" or coating on hair when mixed with Shea butter. It happens even if there is only a little bit, an ingredient of it, in the other products. You may want to check your products for any mineral oil, paraffin or petroleum or petrolatum or even wax.


----------



## bjade757

YvetteWithJoy said:


> No. Why do you ask?


I think because products with mineral oil "clash" with the shea butter and cause the white cast.


----------



## bjade757

Chicoro said:


> Because mineral oil, petroleum and paraffin leave "cast" or coating on hair when mixed with Shea butter. It happens even if there is only a little bit, an ingredient of it, in the other products.


Twinsies!


----------



## Chicoro

bjade757 said:


> Twinsies!



Gotcha! I'm big Sis 'cause I'm older by 5 minutes!


----------



## sgold04

ArrrBeee said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you!!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

snoop said:


> I have never made a butter mix that looked so creamy.  Maybe I'm not using enough oils.  Is this emulsified?  This looks so good!
> 
> I can't move anything like the two chicks on the left of this gift.  Goals for 2019!


Hey lady!! Yea I go fairly heavy on the oils because I like my mix really creamy and not as thick. I posted my process somewhere on this board; I'll find it and come back to post it here.

Basically I use the double boiler method to melt all my butters (Shea, mango, cocoa) then add my oils (EVOO, Avocado, vit E, jojoba).  I put that in the freezer to harden (not completely just really firm). For this batch, I let the now hardened butters sit out for about fifteen minutes so it can get slightly soft and easier to whip with the hand mixer. So I whip it for maybe ten minutes and it starts getting fluffy. I add an oil as I'm whipping (for this batch I used avocado oil). Just to keep it loose. Then I refreeze it to get it solid again. Then I repeat the same process. The last step is adding a good amount of solid coconut oil (I used vatika frosting) and whip that in. That method gives me a super creamy, soft batch that stays soft. HTH lemme know if you need clarification!!


----------



## caribeandiva

Hairties said:


> looking for scents to try in this thread led me to the P&J brand. I don't know if you went to the website but you can create your own box for the same prices and they have free shipping on all orders. I'm making my own box with Snickerdoodle, Pina Colada, and more. I'm still going through the scents.


----------



## Chicoro

I, Chicoro, on this day, Tuesday, March 6th, 2018  formally nominate @sgold04 to the
*Shea Made Hair Unicorns 2018 Hall of Fame*!
You have been formally inducted.

*Congratulations! *​
















Go, on...gallop on over to your Unicorn Hall of Fame Counterparts. They are waiting for you.




​


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I'll start by saying that during my years of working, it was always in finance. I've done everything from banking, to investments, to being a credit/budget advisor. I learned the most in the advising area because one of my duties were to teach budget classes for the local attorneys whose clients were filing bankruptcy. Another duty was to offer counseling to older people that had paid off their homes but were trying to reverse the mortgage to get cash out of it. My biggest take away was that being in debt was like being in financial jail. Also that not having a solid savings account to fall back on makes you do some strange things.
> 
> So my tips are not new, but they worked for us...and as long as there are 2 solid incomes coming in the household, I can't see why they wouldn't work for someone else.
> 
> 1) We lived on one income. For the first few months, we really just wanted to see if it was possible. It was. It was also an eye opener on all the things we were spending money on frivolously.
> *Tip: If you are single, look for ways to increase your income. (2nd job)
> 
> 2) We used my entire income to pay off about 90% of all the debt we had. I still have a small student loan, but the interest is super low...like 1 or 2%. So I was not in a rush to pay it off. However, we paid off everything else...cars, credit cards, personal loans, etc.
> 
> 3) Once the debt was paid off, we put my entire income in savings. Most advisors say do a few months as an emergency fund. We plugged away for years and I'm definitely not bragging but what I can say is...we ain't got no worries. LOL
> 
> It is not rocket science. Most that know my financial background usually ask what they should invest in. Don't worry about the investment market.....Invest in you.
> 
> Budget.
> Make more or spend less.
> If you can, do both of the above at the same time.
> Eliminate debt
> Save like your life depends on it.
> Mind your business. Silly but it works. Focusing on what others have or what they are doing not only does something to you mentally...it also makes you want to spend money to do what they are doing.
> 
> Don't stop keeping track once you hit your goals. To this day, we still make a monthly household budget. I know everything that comes in and everything that goes out. And even on one income, we still have a high amount of disposable income because we don't save anymore and we don't have to push those monies out to debt outside of normal average living expenses.
> 
> 
> May all my Shea family be wealthy in joy, finances, love and life. Slide on Sistah's!




Thank you for taking the time to provide us with all this specific detail and encouragement! It is very generous and kind of you to do so.


----------



## Chicoro

sgold04 said:


> Lol @ looks like a wig. I do get wig/weave checked often (thanks to the knowledge gained on LHCF )
> 
> How long have you been using Shea butter?
> *Consistently--since I discovered this thread in late December/early January*
> How do you use it?
> *1. The night before I detangle and wash, I slather Shea and a leave in on my hair, it's helps the strands slide out easier when detangling*
> *2a. As my C when using Alikay Naturals products. I use Alikay Naturals leave in, then EVOO, then Alikay Shea Yogurt. I then twist my hair in 4-12 twists (depending on laziness).*
> *2b. As an extra sealer when using other products like KCKT, then EVOO, curl enhancing smoothie, then Mane Choice "doesn't get much butter than this." Or sometimes I just slather a ton of cream on my hair, then seal with mane choice, then twist per usual.*
> Is your hair natural or relaxed?
> *Natural*
> What is your Shea butter blend combination?
> I* have not graduated to the DIY world of Shea butter yet, but I know it's coming*.
> Do you use refined or unrefined Shea?
> *Not sure? Whichever is in the above products*
> Why do you think Shea is helping your hair? How so?
> *Retaining moisture!! The blonde bits were more dry and I had a difficult time keeping my hair moisturized after several weeks of crochet braids that seemed to suck the life out of my hair (I've always struggled with hi-po hair also). Typically my hair dries in a flash, but I notice my twists stay wet longer since using Shea, and when I wear my twistouts, my hair is juicy. It's no longer brittle *
> *Also, protecting my strands from each other and the elements. I have fewer tangles (due to slip also) and fewer split ends on my highlighted strands. I'm also experiencing less breakage around my nape. I had a trim right before I discovered this thread and I was experiencing some hairexia. When the stylist flat ironed my hair a couple days ago, she only had to dust for a more uniform look because my ends were full and strong. *



Thank you for taking the time to respond to all my questions! Your hair is quite lovely. And welcome to the *Shea Made Unicorn Hair Hall of Fame *(SMUHHF)! 

SMUHHF is pronounced like *Smoove!*


----------



## tapioca_pudding

sgold04 said:


> I got my color re-touched and straightened my hair. My strands are thriving with Shea, I can't live without it
> 
> View attachment 425991


I will not go blonde again. I will not go blonde again. I will not go blonde again.


  soooo purty!!!!!!!

ETA - although, with my new found knowledge of the powers for shea plus my hair laziness leading to weeks on end of low manipulation..... 

Talk me down sis!!! @ElevatedEnergy


----------



## snoop

Ok.   I think I'm going to drop out and go back to lurking.  It seems as though after all of these years my hair still wants to side eye Shea.  Maybe, I'll emulsify it and give it a shot, but for now I'll be using the remainder of my batch as a body butter.


----------



## FadingDelilah

@ElevatedEnergy I aspire to be a housewife so your posts really inspired me (and taught me). I'm 18 and don't have a lot of girls my age or older who understand me. I really felt you when you said people ask you what you do all day. I kind of get the same reaction when I tell others what I want to do. But I see myself gardening, cooking wonderful, love-filled meals, taking care of my children, keeping my home beautiful and volunteering to help others all over the community. Like I said before, I'm so happy for you and look up to you! Thank you so much for posting!

On another note, I will be getting some Shea butter to try in my hair and on my skin soon.  I will try it whipped with no/little oils since I can't be greasing up my couch.


----------



## Chicoro

snoop said:


> Ok.   I think I'm going to drop out and go back to lurking.  It seems as though after all of these years my hair still wants to side eye Shea.  Maybe, I'll emulsify it and give it a shot, but for now I'll be using the remainder of my batch as a body butter.



What happened? You have super fine hair. I would think Shea could weigh it down in a loosened style, like the one pictured in your avatar. How are you wearing your hair with Shea?


----------



## snoop

Chicoro said:


> What happened?



Nothing...

And when I squeeze my hair I get a slightly oily sheen in my fingers.  My hair just feels spongy. 

Normally, when I moistuize I feel all sorts of moisture and softness.  I don't think that the shea is penetrating my strands.  It's ok.  It just reminds me that if it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## sgold04

Chicoro said:


> I, Chicoro, on this day, Tuesday, March 6th, 2018  formally nominate @sgold04 to the
> *Shea Made Hair Unicorns 2018 Hall of Fame*!
> You have been formally inducted.
> 
> *Congratulations! *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go, on...gallop on over to your Unicorn Hall of Fame Counterparts. They are waiting for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Chicoro

snoop said:


> Nothing...
> 
> And when I squeeze my hair I get a slightly oily sheen in my fingers.  My hair just feels spongy.
> 
> Normally, when I moistuize I feel all sorts of moisture and softness.  I don't think that the shea is penetrating my strands.  It's ok. * It just reminds me that if it ain't broke don't fix it.*



You are absolutely correct! I understand. We don't want to mess up all that beautiful growth and length!


----------



## Chicoro

sgold04 said:


> View attachment 426023 View attachment 426021



You are welcome! The condition of your hair is superb. It's hard to maintain gorgeous color treated hair, for some of us. So, you are definitely an inspiration. AND you use Shea, too?!


----------



## snoop

Chicoro said:


> What happened? You have super fine hair. I would think Shea could weigh it down in a loosened style, like the one pictured in your avatar. How are you wearing your hair with Shea?



I only answered half of your question.  I wear my hair in twists.  Right now they're in large twists.  I usually m&s with my hair twisted.  So after applying the shea like I would with my other products, my hair feels spongy.  Not a bad thing, but it doesn't feel moist...but also not dry.  When I squeeze is when I get the grease on my hands.  Usually, I use my diy moisturizer and my broccoli seed oil and my hair feels nice and moist.  The oil penetrates my hair within minutes and I'm good to go.  

I think the shea is too heavy and the oil just sits on top.  Much like coconut oil, but less greasy.  I think that medium oils aren't "bad" for my hair, but they also don't do as much as my broccoli seed (which is super light).


----------



## LivingInPeace

I whipped up some shea yesterday with olive, coconut and grapeseed oils. My fragrances were black fig and honey, sandalwood vanilla, amber and I added cassia oil. It’s not my favorite scent. It’s very light. I can’t even describe it and it doesn’t linger. I also use it as a body butter. I won’t do this combo again.


----------



## caribeandiva

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @Garner From the 3Cayg site.
> 
> Girl, I don't have to hide packages from my husband. He likes to spend as much as I do. LOL We haven't always been that way, but we are fortunate enough to have met our savings/debt elimination goals around 4 years ago. Once we did, I quit my day job and we be chilling like....
> 
> View attachment 425967
> 
> Throw our disposable income at whatever we want


One day...


----------



## caribeandiva

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Is anyone in this thread still doing wash and goes including Shea butter? If so, any updated tips? TIA!


Wash and gos are what kept me at SL since I went natural years ago. I wore them exclusively for years! You see my hair looked awesome and they were so easy to do so I quickly got hooked. Plus my hair was highlighted  so whew Chile... Only problem is, my hair hates wash and gos! Tangles galore!! But did I listen to my hair? Nooooo... I kept right on wearing them even though my mom (who had long hair when she was longer) told me to stop and keep my hair stretched. I’m hard headed and wasn’t ready to accept reality. Wanted to get different results even though I didn’t wanna change my terrible habits. That’s the definition of insanity right?  Thank goodness I came to my senses and with @Chicoro ’s help now I’m here. Sorry about the dissertation Yvette.  All that to say, no I don’t do wash and gos. My hair type can’t handle them.


----------



## caribeandiva

sgold04 said:


> I got my color re-touched and straightened my hair. My strands are thriving with Shea, I can't live without it
> 
> View attachment 425991


Your hair looks amazing!! That’s the color my hair used to be. I miss my highlights!!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Your hair looks amazing!! That’s the color my hair used to be. I miss my highlights!!



Did you know that she has been inducted into the Shea Made Unicorn Hall of Fame today?


----------



## Chicoro

Glamtwinz, see hair at @00:08 seconds! These are Unicorns but they are not necessarily Shea made. Just a little inspiration if you are using Shea and struggling to keep going, like me.


----------



## Chicoro

It's been an eventful Shea day. We've got some of us leaving the fold, such as @snoop .  And we had a Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame Induction which was @sgold04 . We also discovered that one our Unicorns is part Leprechaun because she has a pot of gold and a tremendous treasure which was @ElevatedEnergy . And, she was generous enough to share some tips with her fellow Unicorns and aspiring Unicorns. 

One of my hooves is bothering me and I think I just need to go out to pasture, temporarily, and eat some grass. I will talk with you all next Tuesday. 

Actually, I'm in the midst of changing my food, and lowering my salt intake take temporarily for the next five (5) days. I've forgotten how tiring it can be when you transition from eating one type of way to another. I've not had any sugar in about three (3) weeks and now I'm going to address the salt, albeit temporarily. 

Please nurture one another, and this thread while I'm away. Be loving and kind. The world is hard, no point in us being hard, too. 

Night, night ya'll! I wish you Shea Made Unicorn Dreams. Talk to you soon.


----------



## Jade Feria

ArrrBeee said:


> I would like to continue wearing wigs and weaves but I need to learn how to protect my edges and nape.
> 
> I have a nutritionist, so I'll look into getting on a regimen with Vitamins B and D. Thank you so much for the encouragement and suggestions.
> 
> Yesterday I  bought some sb and whipped it with Evoo and coconut oil. I had to remember that it wasn't cake batter so that I wouldn't lick the beaters.I slathered my hair and body. Looking forward to journeying with you lovely ladies.


Maybe try just wearing wigs? As you know, weaves can pull at your hair and cause more breakage. Plus with wigs you can take them off regularly to care for your hair underneath. I wear wigs exclusively for these reasons, and aside from my postpartum shedding bout, my edges and nape have always been in good shape. Try using the elastic band method to avoid having to use any glues if you are using closures or frontals. Try the Curly Proverbz oil (with MSM) to stimulate hair growth. 



Hairties said:


> looking for scents to try in this thread led me to the P&J brand. I don't know if you went to the website but you can create your own box for the same prices and they have free shipping on all orders. I'm making my own box with Snickerdoodle, Pina Colada, and more. I'm still going through the scents.


Say what now???

*runs to website*


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> I, Chicoro, on this day, Tuesday, March 6th, 2018  formally nominate @sgold04 to the
> *Shea Made Hair Unicorns 2018 Hall of Fame*!
> You have been formally inducted.
> 
> *Congratulations! *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go, on...gallop on over to your Unicorn Hall of Fame Counterparts. They are waiting for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Yay!! I was waiting for this post!  Welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!! @sgold04


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Did you know that she has been inducted into the Shea Made Unicorn Hall of Fame today?


I just saw that!! Way to go! @sgold04 Well done!!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> It's been an eventful Shea day. We've got some of us leaving the fold, such as @snoop .  And we had a Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame Induction which was @sgold04 . We also discovered that one our Unicorns is part Leprechaun because she has a pot of gold and a tremendous treasure which was @ElevatedEnergy . And, she was generous enough to share some tips with her fellow Unicorns and aspiring Unicorns.
> 
> One of my hooves is bothering me and I think I just need to go out to pasture, temporarily, and eat some grass. I will talk with you all next Tuesday.
> 
> Actually, I'm in the midst of changing my food, and lowering my salt intake take temporarily for the next five (5) days. I've forgotten how tiring it can be when you transition from eating one type of way to another. I've not had any sugar in about three (3) weeks and now I'm going to address the salt, albeit temporarily.
> 
> Please nurture one another, and this thread while I'm away. Be loving and kind. The world is hard, no point in us being hard, too.
> 
> Night, night ya'll! I wish you Shea Made Unicorn Dreams. Talk to you soon.


Aww... take care of yourself sweetie! We’ll see you when you get back.


----------



## Garner

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I'll start by saying that during my years of working, it was always in finance. I've done everything from banking, to investments, to being a credit/budget advisor. I learned the most in the advising area because one of my duties were to teach budget classes for the local attorneys whose clients were filing bankruptcy. Another duty was to offer counseling to older people that had paid off their homes but were trying to reverse the mortgage to get cash out of it. My biggest take away was that being in debt was like being in financial jail. Also that not having a solid savings account to fall back on makes you do some strange things.
> 
> So my tips are not new, but they worked for us...and as long as there are 2 solid incomes coming in the household, I can't see why they wouldn't work for someone else.
> 
> 1) We lived on one income. For the first few months, we really just wanted to see if it was possible. It was. It was also an eye opener on all the things we were spending money on frivolously.
> *Tip: If you are single, look for ways to increase your income. (2nd job)
> 
> 2) We used my entire income to pay off about 90% of all the debt we had. I still have a small student loan, but the interest is super low...like 1 or 2%. So I was not in a rush to pay it off. However, we paid off everything else...cars, credit cards, personal loans, etc.
> 
> 3) Once the debt was paid off, we put my entire income in savings. Most advisors say do a few months as an emergency fund. We plugged away for years and I'm definitely not bragging but what I can say is...we ain't got no worries. LOL
> 
> It is not rocket science. Most that know my financial background usually ask what they should invest in. Don't worry about the investment market.....Invest in you.
> 
> Budget.
> Make more or spend less.
> If you can, do both of the above at the same time.
> Eliminate debt
> Save like your life depends on it.
> Mind your business. Silly but it works. Focusing on what others have or what they are doing not only does something to you mentally...it also makes you want to spend money to do what they are doing.
> 
> Don't stop keeping track once you hit your goals. To this day, we still make a monthly household budget. I know everything that comes in and everything that goes out. And even on one income, we still have a high amount of disposable income because we don't save anymore and we don't have to push those monies out to debt outside of normal average living expenses.
> 
> 
> May all my Shea family be wealthy in joy, finances, love and life. Slide on Sistah's!


@ElevatedEnergy Very Inspirational!!!  A lesson for us all.  You were able to use your financial background toward goals you and your husbands had.  That is what I call working together.  That is what marriage is all about.  Loved, when you indicate...Invest in you.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@sgold04 
Very Nice & Healthy! 

I love the Color.

Congrats on being named to the SUHF (Shea Unicorn Hall of Fame)


----------



## Aggie

Chicoro said:


> It's been an eventful Shea day. We've got some of us leaving the fold, such as @snoop .  And we had a Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame Induction which was @sgold04 . We also discovered that one our Unicorns is part Leprechaun because she has a pot of gold and a tremendous treasure which was @ElevatedEnergy . And, she was generous enough to share some tips with her fellow Unicorns and aspiring Unicorns.
> 
> One of my hooves is bothering me and I think I just need to go out to pasture, temporarily, and eat some grass. I will talk with you all next Tuesday.
> 
> Actually, I'm in the midst of changing my food, and lowering my salt intake take temporarily for the next five (5) days. I've forgotten how tiring it can be when you transition from eating one type of way to another. I've not had any sugar in about three (3) weeks and now I'm going to address the salt, albeit temporarily.
> 
> Please nurture one another, and this thread while I'm away. Be loving and kind. The world is hard, no point in us being hard, too.
> 
> Night, night ya'll! I wish you Shea Made Unicorn Dreams. Talk to you soon.


I'm doing the same as you @Chicoro - I'm also taking a short break. I need to reflect on some things going on in my life and re-evaluate what I'm giving my energies to, if they're worth it or not. I believe the best way to do this is to take a step back and upward to get a bird's eye view of my situation and assess it from up there. I'll need about a week but will be back soon after. 

@ElevatedEnergy, you have given me a lot to think about. Thanks sis! You don't even know how much of what you shared here means to me .


----------



## Jade Feria

A friend of mine saw my Shea concoctions and paid me to make some for her. Here they are!
Scented Shealoe hair and body butter (whipped)
Ayurvedic Sheabiscus DC Mix (whipped)
Shea Butter Hair Sealant (blended)


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

@Chicoro Hopefully this will make you feel better!

 

I know you wanted to see inside but I dont want to break the seal on the pails, because I have a block on the way too. I'll be sure to let you know what it looks like when it gets here.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> Can I meet his Brutha'?.....
> 
> I am joyously happy for you.
> 
> More of "us" need to be able to stay at home and live our best lives.  I am sick of "grinding it out"
> 
> I can see myself at home chillin' like a mad villian.




LOL! All his brothers are taken....they are all so sweet too! I tell my mother-in-love all the time...you did good girl! @IDareT'sHair 







tapioca_pudding said:


> I will not go blonde again. I will not go blonde again. I will not go blonde again.
> 
> 
> soooo purty!!!!!!!
> 
> ETA - although, with my new found knowledge of the powers for shea plus my hair laziness leading to weeks on end of low manipulation.....
> 
> Talk me down sis!!! @ElevatedEnergy



@tapioca_pudding I'm getting weak myself. Let's hold hands and pray for each other!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

FadingDelilah said:


> @ElevatedEnergy I aspire to be a housewife so your posts really inspired me (and taught me). I'm 18 and don't have a lot of girls my age or older who understand me. I really felt you when you said people ask you what you do all day. I kind of get the same reaction when I tell others what I want to do. But I see myself gardening, cooking wonderful, love-filled meals, taking care of my children, keeping my home beautiful and volunteering to help others all over the community. Like I said before, I'm so happy for you and look up to you! Thank you so much for posting!
> 
> On another note, I will be getting some Shea butter to try in my hair and on my skin soon.  I will try it whipped with no/little oils since I can't be greasing up my couch.




You are so sweet @FadingDelilah 

My oldest son is around your age...you could literally be my baby! If you ever need to chat just PM me and it will go right to my email.

In the meantime, my advice would be to have fun! You are in your wonder years! 

Educate yourself....a woman with knowledge is an unstoppable force. No one can take it away from you. It's like once you learn something, you can't unlearn it. LOL

And the most important is to love yourself...first! I love my husband and kids, but I love me more...and unapologetic about it. No one can treat me better than I can treat myself, no one can love me like I can love me. I am my best friend! 

Like I said, PM if you ever need anything!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Garner said:


> @ElevatedEnergy Very Inspirational!!!  A lesson for us all.  You were able to use your financial background toward goals you and your husbands had.  That is what I call working together.  That is what marriage is all about.  Loved, when you indicate...Invest in you.  Thanks for sharing.



Anytime Sis @Garner Thanks for opening up the conversation!



Aggie said:


> I'm doing the same as you @Chicoro - I'm also taking a short break. I need to reflect on some things going on in my life and re-evaluate what I'm giving my energies to, if they're worth it or not. I believe the best way to do this is to take a step back and upward to get a bird's eye view of my situation and assess it from up there. I'll need about a week but will be back soon after.
> 
> @ElevatedEnergy, you have given me a lot to think about. Thanks sis! You don't even know how much of what you shared here means to me .



@Aggie Awwww I am happy it helped!!!


----------



## ArrrBeee

Jade Feria said:


> Maybe try just wearing wigs? As you know, weaves can pull at your hair and cause more breakage. Plus with wigs you can take them off regularly to care for your hair underneath. I wear wigs exclusively for these reasons, and aside from my postpartum shedding bout, my edges and nape have always been in good shape. Try using the elastic band method to avoid having to use any glues if you are using closures or frontals. Try the Curly Proverbz oil (with MSM)



Thank you for the tips! My fear is what to do in the summer? It's so hot here! What's your regimen? I haven't read all the way through the thread.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @Chicoro Hopefully this will make you feel better!
> 
> View attachment 426069
> 
> I know you wanted to see inside but I dont want to break the seal on the pails, because I have a block on the way too. I'll be sure to let you know what it looks like when it gets here.


My order arrives tomorrow!  this just made me more excited lol.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @tapioca_pudding I'm getting weak myself. Let's hold hands and pray for each other!


  you know warm weather makes my color fingers itchy....


----------



## FadingDelilah

ElevatedEnergy said:


> You are so sweet @FadingDelilah
> 
> My oldest son is around your age...you could literally be my baby! If you ever need to chat just PM me and it will go right to my email.
> 
> In the meantime, my advice would be to have fun! You are in your wonder years!
> 
> Educate yourself....a woman with knowledge is an unstoppable force. No one can take it away from you. It's like once you learn something, you can't unlearn it. LOL
> 
> And the most important is to love yourself...first! I love my husband and kids, but I love me more...and unapologetic about it. No one can treat me better than I can treat myself, no one can love me like I can love me. I am my best friend!
> 
> Like I said, PM if you ever need anything!



okay and thank you!


----------



## caribeandiva

tapioca_pudding said:


> I will not go blonde again. I will not go blonde again. I will not go blonde again.
> 
> 
> soooo purty!!!!!!!
> 
> ETA - although, with my new found knowledge of the powers for shea plus my hair laziness leading to weeks on end of low manipulation.....
> 
> Talk me down sis!!! @ElevatedEnergy


Dear Black Jesus, 
 
Please keep our sister @tapioca_pudding strong against the temptation that are these luscious golden highlights.  Please help her forget all the compliments, attention, care free attitude and extra confidence that blonde hair bought her over the years.  Take the phone away from her hands before she can call her hairstylist for a color touch up. Lead her not into temptation for she can find the way there herself but deliver her from these golden tressed urges.


----------



## NicWhite

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @Chicoro Hopefully this will make you feel better!
> 
> View attachment 426069
> 
> I know you wanted to see inside but I dont want to break the seal on the pails, because I have a block on the way too. I'll be sure to let you know what it looks like when it gets here.



 At those buckets.


----------



## Jade Feria

ArrrBeee said:


> Thank you for the tips! My fear is what to do in the summer? It's so hot here! What's your regimen? I haven't read all the way through the thread.


I still wear my wigs in the summer, and it's even better that weaves in that instance, because I can co-wash my hair when I get sweaty, and it's refreshing. I typically wear my wigs swooped to the side, and so the hair stays off my neck.  Though when I lived in FL, phony ponies were my BFF, and I would wear my own hair in a bun w/a baggie underneath.
Currently, I shampoo every 1-2 weeks, cowash & deep condition 2x per week. I re-moisturize and seal as needed. I usually have my ends or whole head in a baggie when I'm home. Protein treatment about once a month.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

ElevatedEnergy said:


> You are so sweet @FadingDelilah
> 
> My oldest son is around your age...you could literally be my baby! If you ever need to chat just PM me and it will go right to my email.
> 
> In the meantime, my advice would be to have fun! You are in your wonder years!
> 
> Educate yourself....a woman with knowledge is an unstoppable force. No one can take it away from you. It's like once you learn something, you can't unlearn it. LOL
> 
> _*And the most important is to love yourself...first! I love my husband and kids, but I love me more...and unapologetic about it. No one can treat me better than I can treat myself, no one can love me like I can love me. I am my best friend*! _
> 
> Like I said, PM if you ever need anything!




I've always loved your font!!  True words of wisdom spoken here.  Meanwhile, I see you showin out with those buckets of Shea...lemme find out lololol.... Where did you order those from?

@sgold04 -- Congrats to you, sista!!!  You made it!!  *sings Jay-Z's Mama I Made It .'/'./'./'  -- *walks up on stage and places a Cape around your shoulders like they did my man, J. Brown....*

Your hair is absolutely stunning.  I just love the style and color.  

@Jade Feria -- your shea mixes look absolutely delicious!!!  Especially the ayurvedicshea in the middle....

I see I've missed a lot while I was gone.


----------



## TopShelf

I tried something a little different. I am always trying to figuure out which products mix well for a braid/twist out and the combo always results in little white flakes after drying. So i decided to use my shea mixture om damp hair with the flax and castor oil eco gel. Below are twists and the results after 2 days of drying.


----------



## bjade757

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> I've always loved your font!!  True words of wisdom spoken here.  Meanwhile, I see you showin out with those buckets of Shea...lemme find out lololol.... Where did you order those from?
> 
> Because the tab is open raaaaaat now on my computer  http://www.3cayg.com/sheabutterpails


----------



## tapioca_pudding

caribeandiva said:


> Dear Black Jesus,
> View attachment 426079
> Please keep our sister @tapioca_pudding strong against the temptation that are these luscious golden highlights.  Please help her forget all the compliments, attention, care free attitude and extra confidence that blonde hair bought her over the years.  Take the phone away from her hands before she can call her hairstylist for a color touch up. Lead her not into temptation for she can find the way there herself but deliver her from these golden tressed urges.


----------



## caribeandiva

tapioca_pudding said:


>


----------



## caribeandiva

TopShelf said:


> I tried something a little different. I am always trying to figuure out which products mix well for a braid/twist out and the combo always results in little white flakes after drying. So i decided to use my shea mixture om damp hair with the flax and castor oil eco gel. Below are twists and the results after 2 days of drying.
> 
> View attachment 426155 View attachment 426157 View attachment 426153


Your twists look so juicy!!


----------



## caribeandiva

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @Chicoro Hopefully this will make you feel better!
> 
> View attachment 426069
> 
> I know you wanted to see inside but I dont want to break the seal on the pails, because I have a block on the way too. I'll be sure to let you know what it looks like when it gets here.


Must... resist... urge... must...not ...order pails of Shea


----------



## CurlyNiquee

After having two kids back to back my hair went to the wayside due to stress and neglect. I finally decided to do a big chop last month and have been going through the process of re-learning my hair. I had forgotten that my hair loves shea butter! So I tried using it on my dry hair and wasn’t getting the soft hair that I remembered from before. Then I realized that when I apply it to damp hair (rather than soaking wet or dry), I get maximum moisture retention. So, I’m in on this challenge too!! So excited to see what the year of the shea will bring!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Jade Feria 
Your Friends S-Butter Blends look.....


----------



## caribeandiva

Alight y’all, I’ve been on my Shea butter journey for 3 months now!! So I’m treating y’all to 2 progress shots this month!  Thank you ladies for all you do and all the gold nuggets I’ve acquired through this thread alone. My hair, finances and ovaries are gon be right this year!!  without further ado, here they are: My progress pictures

30 days:

3 month progress (day 1 to now):


----------



## lalla

caribeandiva said:


> Alight y’all, I’ve been on my Shea butter journey for 3 months now!! So I’m treating y’all to 2 progress shots this month!  Thank you ladies for all you do and all the gold nuggets I’ve acquired through this thread alone. My hair, finances and ovaries are gon be right this year!!  without further ado, here they are: My progress pictures
> 
> 30 days:
> View attachment 426195
> 
> 3 month progress (day 1 to now):
> View attachment 426197



Congrats! That's excellent progress.


----------



## victory777

@caribeandiva 
It looks great !!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@caribeandiva 
Excellent Progress Sis!

Way to GROW!


----------



## GGsKin

Your consistency is showing and it's looking good @caribeandiva. Great progress!


----------



## caribeandiva

AbsyBlvd said:


> Your consistency is showing and it's looking good @caribeandiva. Great progress!





victory777 said:


> @caribeandiva
> It looks great !!!!





lalla said:


> Congrats! That's excellent progress.


Thanks ladies!



IDareT'sHair said:


> @caribeandiva
> Excellent Progress Sis!
> 
> Way to GROW!


Thank you!


----------



## GGsKin

AbsyBlvd said:


> I just whipped up my second 8oz of Shea butter. This time I used:
> Shea butter - majority some creamy ivory hailing from Ghana + softer Nilotica
> 1tbsp Rice Bran oil
> 2tsp almond oil
> 1.5tsp Coconut oil
> 1tsp Sacha Inchi Seed oil
> 1tsp Black Castor oil
> 1tsp Hibiscus powder
> 1/2tsp Neem powder
> Lemon Verbena fragrance oil
> Pineapple fragrance oil (a really light hand with these).
> 
> Heated over hot water and put in the freezer for 30mins. Then whisked for about 15mins. This mix has a lot more Shea and a lot less oil than my last. It is smooth, much thicker/firmer and melts into my skin. Zero graininess, even with the powders. I've already made use of the excess on my arms, legs and hair.
> ETA: almond oil to the list.



My mix was a little firm and I was using too much. Inspired by a post from Elevated Energy, I went back and whipped up the Shea mix that I made not so long ago, this time using my Kitchen Aid mixer. I don't know why I didn't use it before- it's much less work than the electric whisk.

I added more (unmelted) Shea...mmm creamy goodness, boabab oil, 1tsp of ayurvedic oil blend, and about 3 drops of essential oils (1 rosemary and 2 lavender) and beat until it was a cake batter consistency. It's still a Shea-heavy blend but it is much easier to take a small amount now.

I've rubbed this all over my skin but yet to try on my hair as I abandoned wash day in favour of a social and 'continuing DC' session.


----------



## SunkissedLife

Chicoro said:


> Are you noticing some changes in the health of your hair, due to the use of Shea butter?



Definitely! My roots, or rather everything except the ends at this point ( the growth has really picked up) is so much thicker and stronger feeling. my hair feels dense if you get what I mean. Detangling is always sooooo much easier when I use the butters, especially when using shea butter recently I now know what y'all mean by shea slide. my strands were slippin n sliding n smooth all over. My goal is to be more disciplined about using butter and M+S regularly.

I do notice while I get incredible shine (incredible!) there is no hold and shrinkage city. any suggestions for a natural gel to use in combo with shea butter? I was thinking about trying alikay naturals aloe berry gel..
and I need something more moisturizing underneath my butters. they will seal so amazing I feel if I had a more moisturizing leave in or spritz underneath my hair would stay hydrated for days.


----------



## SunkissedLife

So this week I did good. On Sunday my hair was crazy dry and shrunken, tangling fro. while I was lovin the big hair, not so much the dryness. Taking my stylist advice, I did not wash my hair fresh with shampoo but tried dry styling.

melted raw mango butter
spritz hair with chammomile lavender tea
applied the mango butter in its liquid form and two strand twisted
sooooooo shiny!! with the butter my hair detangled easily, the tangles literally melted I didn't even need a comb just my fingers. I do think I need to use something more moisturizing, suggestions?

I wore those twists for 2 days. and then rocked a twist out. thinking about staying in tonight and planning on M+S my hair.


----------



## SunkissedLife

Whyyyyyy can't I upload pics I keep getting an error message


----------



## Jade Feria

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> @Jade Feria -- your shea mixes look absolutely delicious!!!  Especially the ayurvedicshea in the middle....
> 
> I see I've missed a lot while I was gone.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Jade Feria
> Your Friends S-Butter Blends look.....


Thanks ladies!


----------



## caribeandiva

SunkissedLife said:


> So this week I did good. On Sunday my hair was crazy dry and shrunken, tangling fro. while I was lovin the big hair, not so much the dryness. Taking my stylist advice, I did not wash my hair fresh with shampoo but tried dry styling.
> 
> melted raw mango butter
> spritz hair with chammomile lavender tea
> applied the mango butter in its liquid form and two strand twisted
> sooooooo shiny!! with the butter my hair detangled easily, the tangles literally melted I didn't even need a comb just my fingers. I do think I need to use something more moisturizing, suggestions?
> 
> I wore those twists for 2 days. and then rocked a twist out. thinking about staying in tonight and planning on M+S my hair.


S-curl is my go-to moisturizer under my Shea butter


----------



## caribeandiva

I ran out of my Shea mix today. So I whipped up a new batch. I used my white Shea butter from Cleopatras choice and used even less oil to whip it. Only 2 tbsp of evoo and 1.5 tbsp of coconut oil. It yielded a third less product as a result though. But it seems that my butter goes a longer way now so I don’t have to use as much. I guess it evens out?  I don’t know. Oh and I used pina colada fragrance for scent. I’m in love!! I can’t stop smelling it!


----------



## caribeandiva

SunkissedLife said:


> Whyyyyyy can't I upload pics I keep getting an error message


Try cropping them a little bit. That works for me most of the time. Not always.


----------



## LivingInPeace

I spritzed my hair with water and then used Qhemet Biologics Amla and Olive Heavy Cream and my Shea mix to seal. I’m hoping my hair will feel softer than it did the last time. I think I waited until my hair had air dried too much. My hair needs to be wet for the Shea to do it’s magic.


----------



## Daina

caribeandiva said:


> I ran out of my Shea mix today. So I whipped up a new batch. I used my white Shea butter from Cleopatras choice and used even less oil to whip it. Only 2 tbsp of evoo and 1.5 tbsp of coconut oil. It yielded a third less product as a result though. But it seems that my butter goes a longer way now so I don’t have to use as much. I guess it evens out?  I don’t know. Oh and I used pina colada fragrance for scent. I’m in love!! I can’t stop smelling it!
> 
> View attachment 426257



That pina colada is just delightful, I now just order that scent directly from P&J I use it so much!!! I'm making a new batch this weekend as well.


----------



## GGsKin

SunkissedLife said:


> Definitely! My roots, or rather everything except the ends at this point ( the growth has really picked up) is so much thicker and stronger feeling. my hair feels dense if you get what I mean. Detangling is always sooooo much easier when I use the butters, especially when using shea butter recently I now know what y'all mean by shea slide. my strands were slippin n sliding n smooth all over. My goal is to be more disciplined about using butter and M+S regularly.
> 
> I do notice while I get incredible shine (incredible!) there is no hold and shrinkage city. any suggestions for a natural gel to use in combo with shea butter? I was thinking about trying *alikay naturals aloe berry gel*..
> and I need something more moisturizing underneath my butters. they will seal so amazing I feel if I had a more moisturizing leave in or spritz underneath my hair would stay hydrated for days.



The Aloe Berry smells nice and that's about it. I wish, but there is no hold with this gel.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

SunkissedLife said:


> Whyyyyyy can't I upload pics I keep getting an error message



I finally had to download a photo resizer app. I reduce my photo to about 75% of its original size, and that usually does the trick.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

SunkissedLife said:


> Definitely! My roots, or rather everything except the ends at this point ( the growth has really picked up) is so much thicker and stronger feeling. my hair feels dense if you get what I mean. Detangling is always sooooo much easier when I use the butters, especially when using shea butter recently I now know what y'all mean by shea slide. my strands were slippin n sliding n smooth all over. My goal is to be more disciplined about using butter and M+S regularly.
> 
> I do notice while I get incredible shine (incredible!) there is no hold and shrinkage city. any suggestions for a natural gel to use in combo with shea butter? I was thinking about trying alikay naturals aloe berry gel..
> and I need something more moisturizing underneath my butters. they will seal so amazing I feel if I had a more moisturizing leave in or spritz underneath my hair would stay hydrated for days.






AbsyBlvd said:


> The Aloe Berry smells nice and that's about it. I wish, but there is no hold with this gel.



Yes, no: That aloe berry gel was a serious fail for me as well. It might work for you, but I haven't heard one good review of it beyond a nice day-one look that is completely reversed by the next day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@caribeandiva 
That SB-Blend looks  

Makes me wanna whip up a quick batch!


----------



## Garner

caribeandiva said:


> I ran out of my Shea mix today. So I whipped up a new batch. I used my white Shea butter from Cleopatras choice and used even less oil to whip it. Only 2 tbsp of evoo and 1.5 tbsp of coconut oil. It yielded a third less product as a result though. But it seems that my butter goes a longer way now so I don’t have to use as much. I guess it evens out?  I don’t know. Oh and I used pina colada fragrance for scent. I’m in love!! I can’t stop smelling it!
> 
> View attachment 426257


@caribeandiva Your SB mix looks so yummy!!!  I bet the pina colada fragrance is heavenly!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mixed Up x2 Batches - Haven't Blended in a while:
*Unrefined SB*
Batch #1:
Rose Powder
Rose Hips Oil
Unrefined SB
Vitamin E Oil
Splash of Veggie Glycerin

Batch #2:
Green Matcha Tea Powder
Pepp/Spear/Tea Tree/Eucalyptus Oil Blend (DIY Growth Blend)
Splash of Veggie Glycerin


----------



## weavepat

I had to whip up more butter today. I typically use mango butter as a base but I found a hunk of shea and figured I'd see what all the fuss was about. The roses are some oil packs I made and froze for conditioning treatments. They already have oils I like in the ratio I like so I didn't have to measure anything. Just added some crumbles of kokum and cocoa butters in case the mix didn't set. I whipped it on high for 10 minutes to get it really fluffy. It's not greasy and absorbs well. Overall I'm really pleased.


----------



## caribeandiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @caribeandiva
> That SB-Blend looks
> 
> Makes me wanna whip up a quick batch!


Gurl it is yummy!! I wanna eat it!  since I used much less oil this time it’s a little more firm than I’m used to. I don’t know if I’ll like that aspect of it yet. I love my blends soft like whipped cream.


----------



## caribeandiva

Garner said:


> @caribeandiva Your SB mix looks so yummy!!!  I bet the pina colada fragrance is heavenly!!!


It is!! Order it if you can. Highly recommend it! I think I’ll use coconut fragrance next time.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

caribeandiva said:


> It is!! Order it if you can. Highly recommend it! I think I’ll use coconut fragrance next time.



Mix the coconut with the pina colada next time. Half and half. Your nose will be in heaven.


----------



## Daina

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Mix the coconut with the pina colada next time. Half and half. Your nose will be in heaven.



Chile you better testify!!!! I had the pleasure of doing that in my last batch cause pina colada was low so I mixed with the coconut and put it on my body and hair and hunty.......my husband sniffed and followed me around all day! Him and the 3-year old just kept hugging me. Needless to say this is my new favorite combo.


----------



## mzteaze

Found a deal on Amazon for 1 lb of Shea butter, unrefined for 99 cents.

Trying out my Shea mix slathered on heavily before onion juice prepoo.  Evidently it's working.  My acupuncturist said my hair was filling in nicely.


----------



## NicWhite

mzteaze said:


> Found a deal on Amazon for 1 lb of Shea butter, unrefined for 99 cents.
> 
> Trying out my Shea mix slathered on heavily before onion juice prepoo.  Evidently it's working.  *My acupuncturist said my hair was filling in nicely.*



I am very happy to hear this. Whenever I see your font, I always pray I see good news of your continued success in this area of your life.


----------



## mzteaze

NicWhite said:


> I am very happy to hear this. Whenever I see your font, I always pray I see good news of your continued success in this area of your life.



Thank you for the kind words.  This could have been an expensive experience with little results.  But I'm truly thankful that is worked out so well, at this point.  I'm hopeful that I can start to wear different hair styles in just a few months, not just the one style that covers my thinning spots.


----------



## ArrrBeee

I finally finished reading this thread in it's entirety. You ladies are hilarious, creative, inspirational, and I could go on and on.

I hit up the local Indian grocer and found Brahmi, Kalpi Tone, Tulsi, Kalonji oil, and Amla powder. I'm having flashbacks to when I first joined the forum and was a major product junkie. I'll order a few more things and start the process of becoming a Shea unicorn.


----------



## GGsKin

ArrrBeee said:


> I finally finished reading this thread in it's entirety. You ladies are hilarious, creative, inspirational, and I could go on and on.
> 
> I hit up the local Indian grocer and found Brahmi, Kalpi Tone, Tulsi, Kalonji oil, and Amla powder. I'm having flashbacks to when I first joined the forum and was a major product junkie. I'll order a few more things and start the process of becoming a Shea unicorn.



Psst! @caribeandiva we've got another one Shea-sliding on in here
 and hello @ArrrBeee. I hope we get to see your mix too. It sounds like it's going to be delicious.


----------



## caribeandiva

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Mix the coconut with the pina colada next time. Half and half. Your nose will be in heaven.





Daina said:


> Chile you better testify!!!! I had the pleasure of doing that in my last batch cause pina colada was low so I mixed with the coconut and put it on my body and hair and hunty.......my husband sniffed and followed me around all day! Him and the 3-year old just kept hugging me. Needless to say this is my new favorite combo.


Will do!! I’m so excited!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Daina said:


> Chile you better testify!!!! I had the pleasure of doing that in my last batch cause pina colada was low so I mixed with the coconut and put it on my body and hair and hunty.......my husband sniffed and followed me around all day! Him and the 3-year old just kept hugging me. Needless to say this is my new favorite combo.



Yeah that combo is fire. Once those sweet smells hits your nervous system, a switch clicks and they automatically reduce your stress levels. 
I'm using it at the moment in a shampoo bar. I'm thinking about making a lotion with that combo too. Maybe in the Summer.


----------



## caribeandiva

AbsyBlvd said:


> Psst! @caribeandiva we've got another one Shea-sliding on in here
> and hello @ArrrBeee. I hope we get to see your mix too. It sounds like it's going to be delicious.


 yep! Shea slidin’ like:


@ArrrBeee Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## Saga

Just ordered a pound of shea butter on amazon, it should be there waiting for me when I get home. Also have a bath of mango butter as well thanks to the lovely @tallnomad. I'm so excited to get back!!


----------



## Jade Feria

Just ordered a a set of 14 fragrance oils from P&J


----------



## Jade Feria

Just ordered a 10 lb pail of Shea and moringa oil from 3CayG. Ok, I'm leaving now!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Jade Feria said:


> Just ordered a a set of 14 fragrance oils from P&J





Jade Feria said:


> Just ordered a 10 lb pail of Shea and moringa oil from 3CayG. Ok, I'm leaving now!!


----------



## SunkissedLife

caribeandiva said:


> Alight y’all, I’ve been on my Shea butter journey for 3 months now!! So I’m treating y’all to 2 progress shots this month!  Thank you ladies for all you do and all the gold nuggets I’ve acquired through this thread alone. My hair, finances and ovaries are gon be right this year!!  without further ado, here they are: My progress pictures
> 
> 30 days:
> View attachment 426195
> 3 month progress (day 1 to now):
> 
> View attachment 426197


----------



## SunkissedLife

@AbsyBlvd and @YvetteWithJoy

Thanks ladies but Boooo. I guess I'll have to start whipping up some flax seed gels for the summer months. I like to premade alternative for traveling. Or let's be real when I'm being lazy lol

I've also been following the convo about scents. I'm personally not a fan of the coconut smell I prefer something more fruity or a little floral. Any recommendations? I'm in loooove w the alikay naturals shea parfait scent if anyone *cough @ElevatedEnergy cough* knows a dupe. If npt i was thinking to add lavender essential oil. I def feel whipped raw butters (my premade alternative are by bglh) are 10x no 100x better in terms of sealing in moisture and shine.


----------



## SunkissedLife

Had to use an oline image resize thing and add media to gallery first. Don't judge my selfie life lol

Here's the images I was trying to upload last week. Of course now it's back big and dry time to M+S all over again lol

View media item 129729View media item 129727


----------



## scarcity21

Daina said:


> That pina colada is just delightful, I now just order that scent directly from P&J I use it so much!!! I'm making a new batch this weekend as well.


@Daina, @caribeandiva where are you buying these (pina-colada) scents from?


----------



## caribeandiva

SunkissedLife said:


> Had to use an oline image resize thing and add media to gallery first. Don't judge my selfie life lol
> 
> Here's the images I was trying to upload last week. Of course now it's back big and dry time to M+S all over again lol
> 
> View media item 129729View media item 129727


Wow.. you are very beautiful!!


----------



## caribeandiva

scarcity21 said:


> @Daina, @caribeandiva where are you buying these (pina-colada) scents from?


----------



## caribeandiva

SunkissedLife said:


> I've also been following the convo about scents. I'm personally not a fan of the coconut smell I prefer something more fruity or a little floral. Any recommendations?


Then you might like these


----------



## Saludable84

So, I whipped up a batch of cocoa butter, Shea butter and Castor oil. Going to try it out today. The Shea Butter has really been working with my hair. I’ve been getting more compliments, mainly my hair has been looking, overall healthier.


----------



## lalla

My hair is doing really well with this regimen. After the first week, I no longer M&S every single day. Every other day or even twice a week is enough.


----------



## NappyNelle

Applied my shea mix to damp hair.

I've noticed that my hair is more spongey like @snoop mentioned. I also have midshaft knots, which I haven't had in a long time. My hair though feels and looks really good. I think it's related to:

- the mix of shampoos I was using after moving (condensed everything into one bottle)
- the gel I've been using
- not using straight protein in a while

But I'll experiment more before making a judgment call.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

SunkissedLife said:


> @AbsyBlvd and @YvetteWithJoy
> 
> Thanks ladies but Boooo. I guess I'll have to start whipping up some flax seed gels for the summer months. I like to premade alternative for traveling. Or let's be real when I'm being lazy lol
> 
> I've also been following the convo about scents. I'm personally not a fan of the coconut smell I prefer something more fruity or a little floral. Any recommendations? I'm in loooove w the alikay naturals shea parfait scent if anyone *cough @ElevatedEnergy cough* knows a dupe. If npt i was thinking to add lavender essential oil. I def feel whipped raw butters (my premade alternative are by bglh) are 10x no 100x better in terms of sealing in moisture and shine.



@SunkissedLife (I just love this name btw) 
I'm not familiar with the product mentioned. What does it smell like to you? Describe the notes to me if you can and we can try and dupe it together.


----------



## scarcity21

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> HeyScarcity!!!  I made my own CP growth oil, using the same ingredients.  It is very easy to make.  Are you thinking about making your own or purchasing some?


@ThatJerseyGirl i plan on making my own


----------



## Saludable84

I used my mix (Shea, Cocoa and Castor). Chocolate goddess on deck. The cocoa butter hardens the mixture a bit. It looks whipped, but it’s a little harder to get too. Still good. Will update later in the week.


----------



## Aggie

Tonight I used SSI Coco Creme Leave-in Conditioner and sealed it in with my Shea Butter mixture. It's almost finished so I will have to think of what I will be mixing up for my next batch. My hair tonight is soft and happy .


----------



## Aggie

@ElevatedEnergy, which pina colada and coconut fragrances are you using in your mixtures please? I may want to try that one for a body butter.


----------



## caribeandiva

Jade Feria said:


> Just ordered a a set of 14 fragrance oils from P&J





Jade Feria said:


> Just ordered a 10 lb pail of Shea and moringa oil from 3CayG. Ok, I'm leaving now!!


*Sings* _It’s your birthday so you can order what you want to. Cop what you want to. Buy what you want to. Put your hands up as high as you want to. Hey hey hey hey..._


----------



## Aggie

Jade Feria said:


> Just ordered a a set of 14 fragrance oils from P&J


Okay @Jade Feria 

So who are P&J mama?


----------



## Aggie

caribeandiva said:


> Then you might like these


Ohhhh! So this is P&J! Okay I'm good. Will look them up now.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Aggie said:


> @ElevatedEnergy, which pina colada and coconut fragrances are you using in your mixtures please? I may want to try that one for a body butter.



I have it from several vendors, but the richest and most concentrated (So most expensive) are from 

1) P & J Trading
2) Bulk Apothecary

I also have some from
3)Rustic Escentuals and 4) New Directions Aromatics but feel they are a bit watered down. Not bashing either one because they both still smell good and the smell is long lasting. However, you have to use more to get the scent power of the first two companies. It's also cheaper here. 

Ranked in the order of what I'd recommend


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I just bought an immersion blender strictly for butter purposes.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

In other news, I wish I had ordered more of the Cayg Shea... That stuff is glorious so far.  I'm also obsessed with Shea nut oil so I bought two bottles of that. Haven't tried it yet but I'm excited.


----------



## bjade757

tapioca_pudding said:


> In other news, I wish I had ordered more of the Cayg Shea... That stuff is glorious so far.  I'm also obsessed with Shea nut oil so I bought two bottles of that. Haven't tried it yet but I'm excited.


Thank you for confirming I need to order a pail or two this week...


----------



## ArrrBeee

AbsyBlvd said:


> Psst! @caribeandiva we've got another one Shea-sliding on in here
> and hello @ArrrBeee. I hope we get to see your mix too. It sounds like it's going to be delicious.





caribeandiva said:


> yep! Shea slidin’ like:
> View attachment 426289
> 
> @ArrrBeee Welcome aboard!!!




Thanks y'all! Cried a thug tear thinking about my Slip and Slide. It was my favorite toy back in the day.

It was destined for me to find this thread. I had 2 electric hand mixers and one was supposed to get donated to Goodwill but it fell out of the bag. Now it has a new purpose. 

Found another Indian store and bought some Mahabhringraj oil. I'll take some starting pics later.


----------



## caribeandiva

ArrrBeee said:


> It was destined for me to find this thread. I had 2 electric hand mixers and one was supposed to get donated to Goodwill but it fell out of the bag. Now it has a new purpose.


Even your hand mixer wants in on the Shea action. Gurl it’s a sign!!


----------



## Sarabellam

Cleopatra’s choice is having a 20% off sale today!       

Don’t be mad, I put in my order first before  posting.  Ya’ll will clean out their entire inventory while I’m busy looking for my card info.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

bjade757 said:


> Thank you for confirming I need to order a pail or two this week...


Me too.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Another place that has reasonable absolutely delicious smelling oils (other than Bulk-A and P&J Trading) is:

Indigo Fragrances! (sorry can't post the lank)

But Do not Sleep on that site.


----------



## GGsKin

After rinsing my DC this eve, I applied my re-whipped Shea before applying diluted gel. I also added some vanilla bean fragrance to the jar. OK, I am done tweaking this mix now. The texture is like a butter cream. Love it.


----------



## caribeandiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> Another place that has reasonable absolutely delicious smelling oils (other than Bulk-A and P&J Trading) is:
> 
> *Indigo Fragrances!* (sorry can't post the lank)
> 
> But Do not Sleep on that site.


That site is too funny! Bacon fragrance oil? Crazy ex-girlfriend fragrance oil?!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

caribeandiva said:


> *That site is too funny! Bacon fragrance oil? Crazy ex-girlfriend fragrance oil?!*


@caribeandiva
I wonder if anyone else caught that! 

There were some "weird" fra.grances listed wasn't there?

The"normal" ones smell Goodt.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

I finished off a batch of whipped Shea butter and was getting all excited to go whip more because I have some "London Fog" fragrance oil  that I've been wanting to play around with. Well I got everything set up, pulled open my drawer where I keep all my blender attachments and found 2 x 16 ounce jars already whipped and ready to go. It's a shame when you have so much butter that you start forgetting stuff


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

tapioca_pudding said:


> In other news, I wish I had ordered *more of the Cayg Shea*... That stuff is glorious so far.  I'm also obsessed with Shea nut oil so I bought two bottles of that. Haven't tried it yet but I'm excited.



Funny story. I was playing around with putting some butter in a cart from here so I could see how much shipping was for each of the big blocks. Well I went off to do something and just left the cart alone and eventually just clicked out of the site. They emailed me a $5 coupon off shipping to finish the purchase a few days later. Why did I get so excited about a lil $5 coupon?!  I was already impressed with their Shea butter and the price of shipping, so it didnt take much to send me over the edge. Needless to say, I'm fully stocked on Shea butter and probably wont need to repurchase for a solid 2 years.


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @Chicoro Hopefully this will make you feel better!
> 
> View attachment 426069
> 
> I know you wanted to see inside but I dont want to break the seal on the pails, because I have a block on the way too. I'll be sure to let you know what it looks like when it gets here.



I'll take it! I don't need to see inside. I see it says, "5 pounds"! That works for me. That's 5 pounds x 2!


----------



## Chicoro

SunkissedLife said:


> Definitely! My roots, or rather everything except the ends at this point ( the growth has really picked up) is so much thicker and stronger feeling. my hair feels dense if you get what I mean. Detangling is always sooooo much easier when I use the butters, especially when using shea butter recently I now know what y'all mean by shea slide. my strands were slippin n sliding n smooth all over. My goal is to be more disciplined about using butter and M+S regularly.
> 
> I do notice while I get incredible shine (incredible!) there is no hold and shrinkage city. any suggestions for a natural gel to use in combo with shea butter? I was thinking about trying alikay naturals aloe berry gel..
> and I need something more moisturizing underneath my butters. they will seal so amazing I* feel if I had a more moisturizing leave in or spritz underneath my hair would stay hydrated for days.*



What leave in are you currently using today?


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Funny story. I was playing around with putting some butter in a cart from here so I could see how much shipping was for each of the big blocks. Well I went off to do something and just left the cart alone and eventually just clicked out of the site. They emailed me a $5 coupon off shipping to finish the purchase a few days later. Why did I get so excited about a lil $5 coupon?!  I was already impressed with their Shea butter and the price of shipping, so it didnt take much to send me over the edge. Needless to say, I'm fully stocked on Shea butter and probably *wont need *to repurchase for a solid 2 years.








I see you @ElevatedEnergy  ...  Now you know you are going to *want *something Shea butter related next week! 

For real, though. You are set and you've got quality butter that has been well sealed for long term storage. Great buying decisions!


----------



## NCHairDiva

tapioca_pudding said:


> I just bought an immersion blender strictly for butter purposes.


 Please tell me what brand/ type of blender is that?


----------



## Chicoro

Shea blessings...


I went to Northern France to see a friend. We stopped by her mother's house. My friend said her mother makes Shea butter and they busted out with this 20 pound container. This particular batch was made by the grandmother and brought by someone on the plane, from Mali. My friend and her family are from Mali, in Africa.

My friend doesn't know I've been trying to connect with women on the continent, as it relates to Shea butter. She mentioned that she is trying to figure out how to get the product to France, to have a business. I mentioned that it is expensive to get Shea butter shipped.

Interestingly, they do not have a tradition of using Shea butter on their hair! They use it mainly on their bodies. Her mom was like, "It is for your skin!" I whipped up a batch for her little sister, because I did her hair. She has just chopped off her relaxer.

This is me opening the bag with the butter and showing the depth of the container.
 


A close up of their handmade Shea butter! It doesn't have a strong nutty smell. In fact it has very little odor. It is very gummy and not oily at all. Her mom  gave me about a pound. She tried to give me more, but I was happy with the sack and I didn't want to take all of her precious butter.
 

At the movie theater!




This is my friend, her mom and I at the movies, waiting to see Black Panther. My friend always has her head shaved. This is not a look she copied from the movie.

Her mom is very traditional and came with us to the movies because I invited her to come with us. Going to the movies is not something she does. I've seen the movie before, but it was their first time. The experience was deeply moving for me because they recognized the music from Mali, Ghana and Senegal and their comments and commentary made the movie even richer for me.

Her mom said the movie made her very proud to be African and that the film was all Black and that the Black people did a great job. She told me that her worries had been lifted and removed and that the movie brought her joy.

Talk about experiencing some blessings. I sure did.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

DIY Shea Butter Deep Conditioner made from scratch!


What you will need:

Distilled water or herbal tea - 4 ounces
(I used Burdock root tea)
Raw Shea butter - 12 grams
Penetrating oil - 15 grams
(I used a fenugreek infused avocado/apricot mix)
Emulsifying wax - 8 grams
I used BTMS 50 as it's able to penetrate strands
Powder of choice - 1 tsp
(I used banana powder but others that work well are: rose clay, any Ayurevedic powder, guava powder, Coconut Milk Powder, colloidal oat powder etc)
Humectant- 5 grams
(I used honey)



Optional: fragrance
Also this is a small batch that I use up in one use so I don't use a preservative. However, you should preserve it if you make it and plan to use it at a later date. I would not recommend optiphen for this particular deep conditioner as it will cause it to de-mulsify. (Don't know if that's a real word, but what I mean is it will thin out and become almost like a liquid) Ask me how I know. LOL

Directions:
Separate oils from liquid and put in a water bath together. I usually make my tea at the same time and when the oil phase is around 75% melted, I stir in whatever powder I'm using.



 
Add liquid phase to oil phase and use an immersion blender to blend.


Every 10 minutes or so, while it is cooling down...give it a few more bursts with your immersion blender. It will thicken up as it cools down and you blend. Don't go too wild, just blend enough to get to thickness of choice.





Once it is cool, add your fragrance/ preservative or any hydrolyzed proteins if you wish. Follow directions on how much to use based on weight of 4 ounces.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Shea blessings...
> 
> 
> I went to Northern France to see a friend. We stopped by her mother's house. My friend said her mother makes Shea butter and they busted out with this 20 pound container. This particular batch was made by the grandmother and brought by someone on the plane, from Mali. My friend and her family are from Mali, in Africa.
> 
> My friend doesn't know I've been trying to connect with women on the continent, as it relates to Shea butter. She mentioned that she is trying to figure out how to get the product to France, to have a business. I mentioned that it is expensive to get Shea butter shipped.
> 
> Interestingly, they do not have a tradition of using Shea butter on their hair! They use it mainly on their bodies. Her mom was like, "It is for your skin!" I whipped up a batch for her little sister, because I did her hair. She has just chopped off her relaxer.
> 
> This is me opening the bag with the butter and showing the depth of the container.
> View attachment 426417 View attachment 426419
> 
> 
> A close up of their handmade Shea butter! It doesn't have a strong nutty smell. In fact it has very little odor. It is very gummy and not oily at all. Her mom  gave me about a pound. She tried to give me more, but I was happy with the sack and I didn't want to take all of her precious butter.
> View attachment 426421 View attachment 426423
> 
> At the movie theater!
> View attachment 426425
> 
> 
> 
> This is my friend, her mom and I at the movies, waiting to see Black Panther. My friend always has her head shaved. This is not a look she copied from the movie.
> 
> Her mom is very traditional and came with us to the movies because I invited her to come with us. Going to the movies is not something she does. I've seen the movie before, but it was their first time. The experience was deeply moving for me because they recognized the music from Mali, Ghana and Senegal and their comments and commentary made the movie even richer for me.
> 
> Her mom said the movie made her very proud to be African and that the film was all Black and that the Black people did a great job. She told me that her worries had been lifted and removed and that the movie brought her joy.
> 
> Talk about experiencing some blessings. I sure did.


Beautiful story!! Your friend and her mom are beautiful! Your friend could be a model (if she’s not one already). Love the shaved head. I’m glad you gave her niece whipped Shea butter. Did she like it? Are they all gonna use it on their hair now?


----------



## caribeandiva

ElevatedEnergy said:


> DIY Shea Butter Deep Conditioner made from scratch!


That looks amazing!! like the slip would be out of this world.


----------



## victory777

@ElevatedEnergy 
    Looks so good!!
I'm definitely going to try this recipe this weekend!! Thanks for sharing so much knowledge so freely!!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Beautiful story!! Your friend and her mom are beautiful! *Your friend could be a model* (if she’s not one already). Love the shaved head. I’m glad you gave her niece whipped Shea butter. Did she like it? Are they all gonna use it on their hair now?



Thank you! Yes, she is gorgeous. She has a fabulous body, too.  And she doesn't have on a smidgen of make-up.

I made the Shea butter mix for her little sister. Yes, she liked it. Her little sister went from saying she didn't like her hair, to liking her hair. I took pictures of the back of her head and showed her how shiny and beautiful her hair was. I won't be there to style her hair, but I did what I could while I was there.

Here is the little sister's hair as I am moisturizing it with water and locking
the water in with a cream leave-in and then putting the Shea butter mix on top. You can see the beautiful sheen come through. Her hair is jet, JET BLACK and super thick.

 



 The little sister is the only one using Shea butter for her hair.  I was trying to teach her how to keep her hair moisturized after releasing all that chemical relaxer. It was super, super dry.


----------



## Chicoro

victory777 said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> Looks so good!!
> I'm definitely going to try this recipe this weekend!! Thanks for sharing so much knowledge so freely!!



@ElevatedEnergy ,

Also, thank you for taking the time to take so many clear pictures to document the process. Lastly, thank you for providing the ingredients and the recipe. To add to what @victory777  stated, it is very, very generous and kind of you! We appreciate you very much and what you give and share. It's a huge part of what makes this thread such a pleasure to read and in which to participate.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

caribeandiva said:


> That looks amazing!! like the slip would be out of this world.



The slip is phenomenal! This was the conditioner that I talked about in another thread that made me throw all my store/online bought mediocre conditioners away.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> Thank you! Yes, she is gorgeous. She has a fabulous body, too.  And she doesn't have on a smidgen of make-up.
> 
> I made the Shea butter mix for her little sister. Yes, she liked it. Her little sister went from saying she didn't like her hair, to liking her hair. I took pictures of the back of her head and showed her how shiny and beautiful her hair was. I won't be there to style her hair, but I did what I could while I was there.
> 
> Here is the little sister's hair as I am moisturizing it with water and locking
> the water in with a cream leave-in and then putting the Shea butter mix on top. You can see the beautiful sheen come through. Her hair is jet, JET BLACK and super thick.
> 
> View attachment 426441 View attachment 426443
> 
> 
> 
> The little sister is the only one using Shea butter for her hair.  I was trying to teach her how to keep her hair moisturized after releasing all that chemical relaxer. It was super, super dry.



Her hair soaked up Queen Shea! It is blinging and super hydrated!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

victory777 said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> Looks so good!!
> I'm definitely going to try this recipe this weekend!! Thanks for sharing so much knowledge so freely!!



My pleasure Sis! Let me know how it goes! I've tried this conditioner in so many ways and on a multitude of different hair types and it worked well on everybody. Hope it treats you right too!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> @ElevatedEnergy ,
> 
> Also, thank you for taking the time to take so many clear pictures to document the process. Lastly, thank you for providing the ingredients and the recipe. To add to what @victory777  stated, it is very, very generous and kind of you! We appreciate you very much and what you give and share. It's a huge part of what makes this thread such a pleasure to read and in which to participate.



My hope is that everybody that reads this thread is able to reach their hair goals fully equipped with all the knowledge needed to be self sufficient in their hair journey! Student - Master - Teacher....and the cycle continues. I can't move to my next cycle without completing the one before. So I am too blessed by sharing.


----------



## caribeandiva

Update: So as you all know I whipped up a new batch of Shea butter 6 days ago with MUCH less oil. I used a pound of ivory Shea with 2 tbsp of olive oil and 1.5 tbsp of coconut oil. Here are the results so far:

*Pros*: my hair is not greasy AT ALL.  Absorbs super quickly. Is more concentrated so I use less to get the same results. Hair is just as sealed and moisturized as when my mix had more oil. You can’t even tell I added oil to the Shea. It feels 100% pure.

*Cons*: yields less when you whip it. Also my mix ain’t creamy no mo!!  It solidified a little bit the day after whipping it. It’s harder to spread so I gotta make sure to rub it well between my palms before applying it to my hair. It doesn’t feel as fun and luxurious to me as when it was fluffy.

So pick your poison. Do you want your Shea to be fluffy, super fun to apply but be leaving you feeling greasy? Or the non-greasy almost 100% pure Shea mix that gets the job done super effectively but is more like Walmart less like Louis Vuitton luxury wise? Decisions decisions..


----------



## Jade Feria

I feel like I need to amp up my clarifying with all this Shea butter. What's everyone using to clarify?


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Update: So as you all know I whipped up a new batch of Shea butter 6 days ago with MUCH less oil. I used a pound of ivory Shea with 2 tbsp of olive oil and 1.5 tbsp of coconut oil. Here are the results so far:
> 
> *Pros*: my hair is not greasy AT ALL.  Absorbs super quickly. Is more concentrated so I use less to get the same results. Hair is just as sealed and moisturized as when my mix had more oil. You can’t even tell I added oil to the Shea. It feels 100% pure.
> 
> _*Cons: yields less when you whip it. Also my mix ain’t creamy no mo!!  It solidified a little bit the day after whipping it. It’s harder to spread so I gotta make sure to rub it well between my palms before applying it to my hair. It doesn’t feel as fun and luxurious to me as when it was fluffy.*_
> 
> *So pick your poison. Do you want your Shea to be fluffy, super fun to apply but be leaving you feeling greasy? Or the non-greasy almost 100% pure Shea mix that gets the job done super effectively but is more like Walmart less like Louis Vuitton luxury wise? Decisions decisions..*



These are my feelings exactly! It is about decisions. I think I'm going to have me a greasy batch and non-greasy batch. The greasy one for sliding around the house and leaving hair grease prints, and the non-greasy one for my job. 

I was leaving embarrassing greasy finger prints on all the manilla folders at work!!!!!! Not funny.


----------



## Chicoro

Jade Feria said:


> I feel like I need to amp up my clarifying with all this Shea butter. What's everyone using to clarify?



I use Karo Syrup to clarify.


----------



## NicWhite

Jade Feria said:


> I feel like I need to amp up my clarifying with all this Shea butter. What's everyone using to clarify?



I use clay washes.


----------



## victory777

@Jade Feria 
Curly Proverbz black soap recipe
Redken hair cleansing cream
and
@AbsyBlvd inspired clay wash with bentonite


----------



## caribeandiva

Jade Feria said:


> I feel like I need to amp up my clarifying with all this Shea butter. What's everyone using to clarify?


Karo syrup


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> DIY Shea Butter Deep Conditioner made from scratch!
> 
> View attachment 426429
> What you will need:
> 
> Distilled water or herbal tea - 4 ounces
> (I used Burdock root tea)
> Raw Shea butter - 12 grams
> Penetrating oil - 15 grams
> (I used a fenugreek infused avocado/apricot mix)
> Emulsifying wax - 8 grams
> I used BTMS 50 as it's able to penetrate strands
> *Powder of choice - 1 tsp*
> (I used banana powder but others that work well are: rose clay, any Ayurevedic powder, guava powder, Coconut Milk Powder, colloidal oat powder etc)
> Humectant- 5 grams
> (I used honey)
> 
> View attachment 426427
> 
> Optional: fragrance
> Also this is a small batch that I use up in one use so I don't use a preservative. However, you should preserve it if you make it and plan to use it at a later date. I would not recommend optiphen for this particular deep conditioner as it will cause it to de-mulsify. (Don't know if that's a real word, but what I mean is it will thin out and become almost like a liquid) Ask me how I know. LOL
> 
> Directions:
> Separate oils from liquid and put in a water bath together. I usually make my tea at the same time and when the oil phase is around 75% melted, I stir in whatever powder I'm using.
> 
> View attachment 426431
> 
> View attachment 426435
> Add liquid phase to oil phase and use an immersion blender to blend.
> 
> View attachment 426433
> Every 10 minutes or so, while it is cooling down...give it a few more bursts with your immersion blender. It will thicken up as it cools down and you blend. Don't go too wild, just blend enough to get to thickness of choice.
> 
> View attachment 426437
> 
> 
> View attachment 426439
> 
> Once it is cool, add your fragrance/ preservative or any hydrolyzed proteins if you wish. Follow directions on how much to use based on weight of 4 ounces.
> 
> Enjoy!!!



What's the purpose or function of the powder in the recipe @ElevatedEnergy ? Thanks!


----------



## bjade757

Jade Feria said:


> I feel like I need to amp up my clarifying with all this Shea butter. What's everyone using to clarify?


ORS creamy aloe shampoo or Giovanni 50/50


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> What's the purpose or function of the powder in the recipe @ElevatedEnergy ? Thanks!



I find fruit to be very moisturizing to my hair. I've been on a banana kick lately and was looking for a way to include it in my deep conditioner without using the actual fruit so that's when I came across using a powdered version. I was still able to get the full benefits of the fruit but without worrying about chopping up a real banana or even shelf life as the powder lasts so much longer (for storing).

Then I started playing around with other powders...coconut milk, henna, guava fruit, Amla, Bhringraj, oat powder, rose clay...some of my favorite things. They all just add a little extra uummmph and bring their own individal quality to the conditioner...and the one I use really just depends on what I need at the moment. For moisture, I usually stick to fruit powders. For strength...Ayurvedic powders.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Jade Feria said:


> I feel like I need to amp up my clarifying with all this Shea butter. What's everyone using to clarify?



I use a DIY African Black soap shampoo to clarify. Not too often though because I find it does strip my indigo a bit faster than I would like. So I only use it as needed.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

caribeandiva said:


> Update: So as you all know I whipped up a new batch of Shea butter 6 days ago with MUCH less oil. I used a pound of ivory Shea with 2 tbsp of olive oil and 1.5 tbsp of coconut oil. Here are the results so far:
> 
> *Pros*: my hair is not greasy AT ALL.  Absorbs super quickly. Is more concentrated so I use less to get the same results. Hair is just as sealed and moisturized as when my mix had more oil. You can’t even tell I added oil to the Shea. It feels 100% pure.
> 
> *Cons*: yields less when you whip it. Also my mix ain’t creamy no mo!!  It solidified a little bit the day after whipping it. It’s harder to spread so I gotta make sure to rub it well between my palms before applying it to my hair. It doesn’t feel as fun and luxurious to me as when it was fluffy.
> 
> So pick your poison. Do you want your Shea to be fluffy, super fun to apply but be leaving you feeling greasy? Or the non-greasy almost 100% pure Shea mix that gets the job done super effectively but is more like Walmart less like Louis Vuitton luxury wise? Decisions decisions..



Like Chicoro, I make 2 versions now. The greasy one, I use on my body just because of the reasons you listed. It was too hard to spread and wasn't as enjoyable. I still use the less oily verson on my hair. It just works best for allowing me to extend my wash days, have non-greasy hair, and I only need to apply twice in between wash days.


----------



## Alma Petra

Jade Feria said:


> I feel like I need to amp up my clarifying with all this Shea butter. What's everyone using to clarify?


I cowash with a Herbal Essences conditioner.


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I find fruit to be very moisturizing to my hair. I've been on a banana kick lately and was looking for a way to include it in my deep conditioner without using the actual fruit so that's when I came across using a powdered version. I was still able to get the full benefits of the fruit but without worrying about chopping up a real banana or even shelf life as the powder lasts so much longer (for storing).
> 
> Then I started playing around with other powders...coconut milk, henna, guava fruit, Amla, Bhringraj, oat powder, rose clay...some of my favorite things. They all just add a little extra uummmph and bring their own individal quality to the conditioner...and the one I use really just depends on what I need at the moment. For moisture, I usually stick to fruit powders. For strength...Ayurvedic powders.



*EXCELLENT!*


----------



## ArrrBeee

Chicoro said:


> I use Karo Syrup to clarify.


How?


----------



## caribeandiva

ArrrBeee said:


> How?


Mix 1 part Karo syrup into 2 parts of your regular shampoo. Done


----------



## Chicoro

ArrrBeee said:


> How?





caribeandiva said:


> Mix 1 part Karo syrup into 2 parts of your regular shampoo. Done



Yes, to what @caribeandiva  said!


----------



## Aggie

Jade Feria said:


> I feel like I need to amp up my clarifying with all this Shea butter. What's everyone using to clarify?


I've been using Nairobi Detoxifying Shampoo. It does a super job of removing the greasiness and oils from my hair without stripping my strands. I love this shampoo and will try my best to keep it in my stash as long as I can find it. I bought it from sleekhair.com about a couple years ago.


----------



## FadingDelilah

Chicoro said:


> I use Karo Syrup to clarify.



I've never heard of this method. Can you give me the info on where you found It? I tried googling it but I couldn't find anything. Or did someone you know in real life tell you about it?


----------



## SunkissedLife

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @SunkissedLife (I just love this name btw)
> I'm not familiar with the product mentioned. What does it smell like to you? Describe the notes to me if you can and we can try and dupe it together.



thanks so much, you're amazing!
it's super fruity and smells like candy, like yummy jolly ranchers or something


----------



## Aggie

FadingDelilah said:


> I've never heard of this method. Can you give me the info on where you found It? I tried googling it but I couldn't find anything. Or did someone you know in real life tell you about it?


I believe you can find it as pancake or corn syrup in your local grocery store. It looks like this:






or this:


----------



## FadingDelilah

Aggie said:


> I believe you can find it as pancake or corn syrup in your local grocery store. It looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this:



Oops, my original comment wasn't written clearly enough. I meant information on where she found the method. I know they have it at my local supermarket. Thank you anyways for taking time out to help


----------



## Aggie

FadingDelilah said:


> Oops, my original comment wasn't written clearly enough. I meant information on where she found the method. I know they have it at my local supermarket. Thank you anyways for taking time out to help


Oh okay gotcha! You're welcome hon.


----------



## Hairties

I procrastinated on ordering from 3cayg so I've just been using straight Shea Nilotica from the previous supplier. 

I did get the P&J fragrance oils today. 
The Snickerdoodle does smell like Vatika Frosting with the first whiff. 
I'm thinking of making the next batch Pina Colada. But that Snickerdoodle smells so good. 


I'm gonna purchase my order probably tomorrow. I'm trying to decide on if I want to grab any of those oils.


----------



## Jade Feria

Special delivery! I ordered Saturday night/Sunday Morning. That was pretty fast shipping!


----------



## Chicoro

FadingDelilah said:


> I've never heard of this method. Can you give me the info on where you found It? I tried googling it but I couldn't find anything. Or did someone you know in real life tell you about it?



I figured it out myself! There are properties in the product that remove build up. Fructose is used to clean up industrial waste.

I confirmed Karo's effectiveness  with one of my mentors, a person who has been a scientist for 40+ years in the hair care industry, when I attended a scientific conference in Germany, for the hair care industry around 2013. That meeting was not for *cosmetologists,* but for scientists with PhD's in physics, biology, biochemistry, chemistry etc. Science, scientists and chemicals are the heart of the cosmetic industry.

By the way, the owner of Keracare was sitting across from me at the same function, in the hotel lobby, when I was asking my question of my mentor, at the end of the event. He knows and admires this mentor  and another one I have, as well. Both of my mentor's were in attendance and one was a plenary speaker of the event and the other was the chairman of the event.

With lots of my information, you won't be able to find it on the internet. That is because I study scientific articles and books. I make connections and I then extrapolate, or make 'calculated inferences'.

And interestingly,  lots my information *you will find *on the internet because people took it from a book I wrote years ago. I know because much of that information was extrapolated [as in it came out of my head] as well and could not be found anywhere, prior to the publishing of my book.

I love hair and products and find it all absolutely fascinating.  My main focus is on how to gain healthy,  long length on afro-textured hair.   

If it doesn't relate to those factors, I'm not interested and I walk away.   


Below is a sample of some of the type of information I tend to seek out when doing my research. It's from an old book entitled, "Encyclopedia of Shampoo Ingredients", by Tony Hunting.  It's outdated in some ways but the basic information is sound.



By the way, I'm in the midst of substantiating my findings and inferences and information for Shea butter.  That's proving to be a bit more challenging, though. But oh so exciting and interesting [to me]!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

SunkissedLife said:


> thanks so much, you're amazing!
> it's super fruity and smells like candy, like yummy jolly ranchers or something



Ooooohhhh fun. Juicy & fruity, Right?Strawberry, apple, watermelon and a touch of something creamy to balance it out would probably give you something similar. P & J has a set with most of those in it. I think it's called the summer set.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> I figured it out myself! There are properties in the product that remove build up. Fructose is used to clean up industrial waste.
> 
> I confirmed Karo's effectiveness  with one of my mentors, a person who has been a scientist for 40+ years in the hair care industry, when I attended a scientific conference in Germany, for the hair care industry around 2013. That meeting was not for *cosmetologists,* but for scientists with PhD's in physics, biology, biochemistry, chemistry etc. Science, scientists and chemicals are the heart of the cosmetic industry.
> 
> By the way, the owner of Keracare was sitting across from me at the same function, in the hotel lobby, when I was asking my question of my mentor, at the end of the event. He knows and admires this mentor  and another one I have, as well. Both of my mentor's were in attendance and one was a plenary speaker of the event and the other was the chairman of the event.
> 
> With lots of my information, you won't be able to find it on the internet. That is because I study scientific articles and books. I make connections and I then extrapolate, or make 'calculated inferences'.
> 
> And interestingly,  lots my information *you will find *on the internet because people took it from a book I wrote years ago. I know because much of that information was extrapolated [as in it came out of my head] as well and could not be found anywhere, prior to the publishing of my book.
> 
> I love hair and products and find it all absolutely fascinating.  My main focus is on how to gain healthy,  long length on afro-textured hair.
> 
> If it doesn't relate to those factors, I'm not interested and I walk away.
> 
> 
> Below is a sample of some of the type of information I tend to seek out when doing my research. It's from an old book entitled, "Encyclopedia of Shampoo Ingredients", by Tony Hunting.  It's outdated in some ways but the basic information is sound.
> 
> View attachment 426554
> 
> By the way, I'm in the midst of substantiating my findings and inferences and information for Shea butter.  That's proving to be a bit more challenging, though. But oh so exciting and interesting [to me]!



Didnt you also discover the LOC method?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Jade Feria
I use (in no particular order):
Various Clay Washes & Clay Detoxifiers
VO5 Clarifying Cowash
Re.dken Cleansing Creme
Various Cleansing Conditioners (Handmade Naturals e.g. NG, HV, SSI others)
ACV Rinse (Cantu Root Rinse - and several handmades)


----------



## FadingDelilah

Chicoro said:


> I figured it out myself! There are properties in the product that remove build up. Fructose is used to clean up industrial waste.
> 
> I confirmed Karo's effectiveness  with one of my mentors, a person who has been a scientist for 40+ years in the hair care industry, when I attended a scientific conference in Germany, for the hair care industry around 2013. That meeting was not for *cosmetologists,* but for scientists with PhD's in physics, biology, biochemistry, chemistry etc. Science, scientists and chemicals are the heart of the cosmetic industry.
> 
> By the way, the owner of Keracare was sitting across from me at the same function, in the hotel lobby, when I was asking my question of my mentor, at the end of the event. He knows and admires this mentor  and another one I have, as well. Both of my mentor's were in attendance and one was a plenary speaker of the event and the other was the chairman of the event.
> 
> With lots of my information, you won't be able to find it on the internet. That is because I study scientific articles and books. I make connections and I then extrapolate, or make 'calculated inferences'.
> 
> And interestingly,  lots my information *you will find *on the internet because people took it from a book I wrote years ago. I know because much of that information was extrapolated [as in it came out of my head] as well and could not be found anywhere, prior to the publishing of my book.
> 
> I love hair and products and find it all absolutely fascinating.  My main focus is on how to gain healthy,  long length on afro-textured hair.
> 
> If it doesn't relate to those factors, I'm not interested and I walk away.
> 
> 
> Below is a sample of some of the type of information I tend to seek out when doing my research. It's from an old book entitled, "Encyclopedia of Shampoo Ingredients", by Tony Hunting.  It's outdated in some ways but the basic information is sound.
> 
> View attachment 426554
> 
> By the way, I'm in the midst of substantiating my findings and inferences and information for Shea butter.  That's proving to be a bit more challenging, though. But oh so exciting and interesting [to me]!



Wait... You were mentored by someone who- hold up, you wrote a book? No, first I'd like to ask- *gulps* What other powerful people have you met? And what else do you know? Who are you Chicoro, woman of the shadows? 

Now if you don't mind, I will be returning to my newly made bed, in my grave, because reading this post just slayed my life and made me tired in the process. I swear I'm nothing but dust compared to the great, accomplished women who have been secretly lurking in this thread.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Funny story. I was playing around with putting some butter in a cart from here so I could see how much shipping was for each of the big blocks. Well I went off to do something and just left the cart alone and eventually just clicked out of the site. They emailed me a $5 coupon off shipping to finish the purchase a few days later. Why did I get so excited about a lil $5 coupon?!  I was already impressed with their Shea butter and the price of shipping, so it didnt take much to send me over the edge. Needless to say, I'm fully stocked on Shea butter and probably wont need to repurchase for a solid 2 years.


This works for quite a few websites.  ask me how I know


----------



## tapioca_pudding

ElevatedEnergy said:


> DIY Shea Butter Deep Conditioner made from scratch!
> 
> View attachment 426429
> What you will need:
> 
> Distilled water or herbal tea - 4 ounces
> (I used Burdock root tea)
> Raw Shea butter - 12 grams
> Penetrating oil - 15 grams
> (I used a fenugreek infused avocado/apricot mix)
> Emulsifying wax - 8 grams
> I used BTMS 50 as it's able to penetrate strands
> Powder of choice - 1 tsp
> (I used banana powder but others that work well are: rose clay, any Ayurevedic powder, guava powder, Coconut Milk Powder, colloidal oat powder etc)
> Humectant- 5 grams
> (I used honey)
> 
> View attachment 426427
> 
> Optional: fragrance
> Also this is a small batch that I use up in one use so I don't use a preservative. However, you should preserve it if you make it and plan to use it at a later date. I would not recommend optiphen for this particular deep conditioner as it will cause it to de-mulsify. (Don't know if that's a real word, but what I mean is it will thin out and become almost like a liquid) Ask me how I know. LOL
> 
> Directions:
> Separate oils from liquid and put in a water bath together. I usually make my tea at the same time and when the oil phase is around 75% melted, I stir in whatever powder I'm using.
> 
> View attachment 426431
> 
> View attachment 426435
> Add liquid phase to oil phase and use an immersion blender to blend.
> 
> View attachment 426433
> Every 10 minutes or so, while it is cooling down...give it a few more bursts with your immersion blender. It will thicken up as it cools down and you blend. Don't go too wild, just blend enough to get to thickness of choice.
> 
> View attachment 426437
> 
> View attachment 426439
> 
> Once it is cool, add your fragrance/ preservative or any hydrolyzed proteins if you wish. Follow directions on how much to use based on weight of 4 ounces.
> 
> Enjoy!!!


You are a ROCK STAR!!!!!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

NCHairDiva said:


> Please tell me what brand/ type of blender is that?


An immersion blender is the one that looks like a stick that you put into the bowl vs putting the contents of the bowl into a blender. Did that make sense?? 


I got this one - KitchenAid KHB2351CU 3-Speed Hand Blender - Contour Silver


----------



## kupenda

New Bae always has hands and face in my hair. He loves it. But the shea butter smell leaves a lot to be desired. I’m thinking of ordering some oils to soften it. The smell is nutty so I’ll likely try a dessert scent, like maybe vanilla or cocoa so that it compliments the shea instead of trying to fight it

I’m expecting a jar of whipped shea butter with emu and castor oil in it today from Kindred Butters. I hope it doesn’t smell horrible


----------



## tapioca_pudding

I think I want to try these scents in addition to the summer set - 

Southern Set of 6 Premium Grade Fragrance Oils - Pecan Pie, Peaches & Cream, Magnolia, Wisteria, Honeysuckle, and Sweet Pea 
They aren't available on Prime tho, boo. I guess I have to be patient.


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Didnt you also discover the LOC method?



Yes, with caveats. Here on LHCF, people were doing liquid, cream and then an oil. But, I studied the evaporation of water from the substrate (hair) and decided to do liquid, oil and  emulsified product. I didn't come up with the acronym LOC. Someone called the emulsified component a cream.

I did post this in Fotki about 9 years ago in December 2008. I entitled it, "How to Stratgically Seal the Hair Strand." It has about 17,000 views.

https://public.fotki.com/Chicoro123/hair-care/tutorials/how-to-strategicall/006.html


----------



## Chicoro

FadingDelilah said:


> Wait... You were mentored by someone who- hold up, you wrote a book? No, first I'd like to ask- *gulps* What other powerful people have you met? And what else do you know? Who are you Chicoro, woman of the shadows?
> 
> Now if you don't mind, I will be returning to my newly made bed, in my grave, because reading this post just slayed my life and made me tired in the process. I swear I'm nothing but dust compared to the great, accomplished women who have been secretly lurking in this thread.



Girl, you need to STOP! My book is called, "Grow It" and I wrote it in 2008. I have two other books, Grow It in the French language version and  another book called, "Hair Products 101". I'm in the midst of  preparing to write my 4th book. I've met former President Obama in Cedar Rapids, Iowa. I asked him if I could take his picture and he said no. I know lots of things and very little at the same time. I'm not of the shadows because I post my photos with my face showing all the time so you need to quit playing, girl.

Everybody has something to contribute up in here. We are all accomplished in some area, including you. We all need work in some areas, including me and you! Now, back to our regularly scheduled Shea butter programming.


----------



## Jade Feria

tapioca_pudding said:


> I think I want to try these scents in addition to the summer set -
> 
> Southern Set of 6 Premium Grade Fragrance Oils - Pecan Pie, Peaches & Cream, Magnolia, Wisteria, Honeysuckle, and Sweet Pea
> They aren't available on Prime tho, boo. I guess I have to be patient.


Order from P&J directly. You can customize your sets and shipping is free!


----------



## guyaneseyankee

Jade Feria said:


> Order from P&J directly. You can customize your sets and shipping is free!


Thank you.  I just bought some.  I think they are more potent than essential oils, correct?  We will see.


----------



## ArrrBeee

Pre pooed with oatmilk, black seed oil, fenugreek oil (steeped seeds in Grapeseed oil)and mahabhrunaj oil.

Shampooed with Mizani Supreme Oil shampoo mixed with maple syrup (I didn't have Karo syrup).

Conditioned with Shea Moisture 10 in 1 mixed with Amla, Kalpi tone powder, Brahmin and Tulsi powders and a scoop of whipped Shea butter.

I forgot the most crucial step. Combing after taking my twists out. Duh. Thankfully, all the Shea butter that I used last week kept my hair from matting and tangling.

I'm going to use all of my shampoos and conditioner before I come up with a solid regimen.

OAN Shea siblings...why y'all have me thinking that I had bladder problems? I looked at my white sheets which are now stained yellow and thought WTH?!? Then I remembered that I had been slathering my body down with Shea before bed.


----------



## Chicoro

ArrrBeee said:


> Pre pooed with oatmilk, black seed oil, fenugreek oil (steeped seeds in Grapeseed oil)and mahabhrunaj oil.
> 
> Shampooed with Mizani Supreme Oil shampoo mixed with maple syrup (I didn't have Karo syrup).
> 
> Conditioned with Shea Moisture 10 in 1 mixed with Amla, Kalpi tone powder, Brahmin and Tulsi powders and a scoop of whipped Shea butter.
> 
> I forgot the most crucial step. Combing after taking my twists out. Duh. Thankfully, all the Shea butter that I used last week kept my hair from matting and tangling.
> 
> I'm going to use all of my shampoos and conditioner before I come up with a solid regimen.
> 
> OAN *Shea siblings*...why y'all have me thinking that I had bladder problems? I looked at my white sheets which are now stained yellow and thought WTH?!? Then I remembered that I had been slathering my body down with Shea before bed.



  "*Shea siblings*" Aww....how cute!


----------



## Jade Feria

guyaneseyankee said:


> Thank you.  I just bought some.  I think they are more potent than essential oils, correct?  We will see.


The scents are pretty potent, yes! I used a mixture in my last shealoe body butter and the scent would take up the whole bathroom lol


----------



## ArrrBeee

Here are my starting pics. Thanks @Chicoro for suggesting that I not cut it off. I'm going to stay in this thread and turn my hair around.


----------



## Chicoro

ArrrBeee said:


> Here are my starting pics. Thanks @Chicoro for suggesting that I not cut it off. I'm going to stay in this thread and turn my hair around.
> View attachment 426586 View attachment 426588



How far apart were these two pictures in time frame? Days apart? Your natural hair looks really thick and strong. Your blown out hair looks really soft and fine.  It looks like two totally different heads of hair.


----------



## kupenda

Got my shea butter from a Kindred Butters. It’s blended with emu and castor oil. A beautiful yellow, almost looks fake. But the smell is soft and I like it.


----------



## ArrrBeee

Chicoro said:


> How far apart were these two pictures in time frame? Days apart? Your natural hair looks really thick and strong. Your blown out hair looks really soft and fine.  It looks like two totally different heads of hair.



Only 10 days apart. It's crazy. Blowing it out is what gave me a reality check. I was so discouraged and almost cried when I saw the damage. Yesterday was the first time in a long time that I took time to do multiple steps of treatments. It felt so nice and it was truly an act of self care.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Jade Feria said:


> Order from P&J directly. You can customize your sets and shipping is free!


Dang!!!!! Lemme see if I can cancel this Amazon order right fast..... Thank you!!!!

ETA too late to cancel but never too late to return


----------



## Chicoro

ArrrBeee said:


> Only 10 days apart. It's crazy. Blowing it out is what gave me a reality check. *I was so discouraged and almost cried when I saw the damage*. Yesterday was the first time in a long time that I took time to do multiple steps of treatments. It felt so nice and it was truly an act of self care.



You know, I don't necessarily think that's damage.  Go back and look at your picture with the straightened hair. Look at the hair from the roots of the crown. That hair texture is smooth and silky. That's your new growth and it looks gorgeous!

I do note that there is a color and texture change about three (3) inches down from the roots. I apologize for not remembering the specific situation with your hair, if you have given details to me before.

Did you get your hair colored before? The other great thing is the your hair length is hovering around shoulder length. If I don't count that beautiful, healthy texture extending from your roots, you've got about 9 to 12 inches of hair.

That means you can have perfectly healthy hair from root to tip in about 2 years maximum. That's a relatively short time if you 'trim as you grow'!

Your job now, is to pamper and love your hair and keep it protected and safe, especially that new growth. I still would encourage you to NOT cut your hair. It's 'practice' hair to learn to care for your hair.

If you cut your hair off and start with that lovely new growth, if you've still got some kinks to work out with your routine, you could end up damaging that, too. So, I think you are in THE PERFECT position to learn how to give your hair the ultimate love, care and support it needs!

I would strongly suggest that you write down what you do to your hair and the results you get. That means you may want to document in pictures as well. Please do not put these notes and pictures in some haphazard place.

Honor the information and knowledge by placing it in a pretty notebook or folder. Keep everything in one neat place that you respect and look forward to reviewing, enjoying and reflecting on.

You have now arrived at a place, full stop, where you have made a decision to give your hair the full attention and care that it needs. I'd say that you have truly arrived!

It's not time to shed tears. It's time to rejoice! You have arrived. It is time to take your seat at the Unicorn Table.


----------



## Chicoro

I, Chicoro, formerly nominate @ArrrBeee into the *Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame*, on this date, Friday March 16th, 2018.

@ArrrBeee joins the folds due taking great care of her hair. Do you see that fabulous, healthy new growth she has? Even if that new growth is not Shea made, it shows the shift she has made in her thinking and care of her hair, and therefore, of herself. As I always say, to radically change the health of your hair, you must first change your mind. She has clearly demonstrated that!

@ArrrBeee,

*Welcome to the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame!  *​







*Now, go and join your Shea siblings, little Unicorn!
*





*Congratulations!!!*


----------



## Chicoro

You other Shea made Unicorns, don't run too fast. @ArrrBeee is still growing. Her legs are not quite as long as yours. So, keep that in mind and keep your eye out for her. When danger arrive, encircle her and keep her protected in the middle.


----------



## Chicoro

From: *The Unofficial History of Unicorns. 
*
_Other prominent historical figures who have been connected to or written about unicorns include Aristotle, Alexander the Great, Genghis Khan and Julius Caesar._
_
https://mashable.com/2014/02/23/unofficial-history-of-unicorns/#tYegRrGy6Zqg
_
This information is incomplete as there are mentions from the continent of Africa, unless we count Alexander the Great, who we KNOW was present in the great Malian city of Timbuktu [because of all the destruction he committed]. I'd like it better if we got a story from about 'us' [Shea- Made Unicorns and those of us in the making], from 'us'. But, until I find that information, we'll start with this!


----------



## Chicoro

_A visual moment of silence for one of our own, I'd like to honor in post 3,000, below.

The purpose of this post and the two subsequent posts, is to
celebrate our Dear LHCF Sister, Allandra, who succumbed to her illness.
I placed this here to honor her. To show love and respect.
And to ensure that we all know that our sister
has passed on._​


----------



## Chicoro

This 3,oooth post is dedicated in memory to one of the original, most beautiful Unicorns,
Allandra, who has moved on to another plain, beyond that of the Shea-Made Unicorns.


_Goodbye, beautiful Allandra._​





May you always run free.

​


----------



## Chicoro

Thank you, everyone.


----------



## Chicoro

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...tted-hair-after-illness.832103/#post-24636864

by the way, @SelahOco could use a bit of support, ya'll.


----------



## Chicoro

Any Shea-Made Unicorns in the house??​


----------



## Chicoro

I think vanilla smelling Shea butter would smell so good! Can anyone recommend a strong, delicious vanilla scent that I could consider for purchase?


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Chicoro said:


> This 3,oooth post is dedicated in memory to one of the original, most beautiful Unicorns,
> Allandra, who has moved on to another plain, beyond that of the Shea-Made Unicorns.
> 
> 
> _Goodbye, beautiful Allandra._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May you always run free.
> 
> ​



Hi Chicoro - I haven't been on here in a minute.  Just got back from DC. What do you mean Allandra has moved on to another plane?  She left the forum? Pls say it isn't so.....she lived in my neck of the woods in MD.....


----------



## Virtuosa

@Chicoro Have you done any reading on the triterpene alcohol content in Queen Shea? There is valid scientific evidence that confirms Shea’s anti-inflammatory and anti-carcinogenic properties. Interestingly enough, Shea Nilotica is softer, creamier, and higher in oleic acid content but West African Shea seems to have a higher triterpine alcohol content.

Shea is truly magical.


----------



## Chicoro

Virtuosa said:


> @Chicoro Have you done any reading on the triterpene alcohol content in Queen Shea? There is valid scientific evidence that confirms Shea’s anti-inflammatory and anti-carcinogenic properties. Interestingly enough, Shea Nilotica is softer, creamier, and higher in oleic acid content but West African Shea seems to have a higher *triterpine alcohol content.*
> 
> Shea is truly magical.



YES!!!!!!! That is exactly upon what I am focusing.  Those triterpines are calling , name, "Chicoro, Cheeee co rowww!"


----------



## Chicoro

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Hi Chicoro - I haven't been on here in a minute.  Just got back from DC. What do you mean Allandra has moved on to another plane?  She left the forum? Pls say it isn't so.....she lived in my neck of the woods in MD.....



I sent you a pm.


----------



## Chicoro

Virtuosa said:


> @Chicoro Have you done any reading on the triterpene alcohol content in Queen Shea? There is valid scientific evidence that confirms Shea’s anti-inflammatory and anti-carcinogenic properties. Interestingly enough, Shea Nilotica is softer, creamier, and higher in oleic acid content but West African Shea seems to have a higher triterpine alcohol content.
> 
> Shea is truly magical.



I am looking high and low for articles on Shea. It truly is amazing. The first thing that blew me out the water was that these trees only grow on the African continent. The second thing is that nobody planted them because they grow wild.


----------



## kupenda

Deleted


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Deleted........


----------



## ArrrBeee

Chicoro said:


> I, Chicoro, formerly nominate @ArrrBeee into the *Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame*, on this date, Friday March 16th, 2018.
> 
> @ArrrBeee joins the folds due taking great care of her hair. Do you see that fabulous, healthy new growth she has? Even if that new growth is not Shea made, it shows the shift she has made in her thinking and care of her hair, and therefore, of herself. As I always say, to radically change the health of your hair, you must first change your mind. She has clearly demonstrated that!
> 
> @ArrrBeee,
> 
> *Welcome to the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame!  *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now, go and join your Shea siblings, little Unicorn!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Congratulations!!!*​




You have me up in here crying. Thank you so much. I didn't think that I'd reach unicorn status for another year. 

I love your supportive and sweet spirit. My hair hasn't been colored so I don't know why it's different. Look at my nape in the straight picture. There's breakage in the back which I think is from my wig comb. 

I have started taking multi vitamins and eating healthier. I will meticulously document my progress.

Thanks sweet Shea sissy


----------



## ArrrBeee

@SelahOco 
Sending you love, hugs, and prayers.


----------



## Chicoro

ArrrBeee said:


> You have me up in here crying. Thank you so much. I didn't think that I'd reach unicorn status for another year.
> 
> I love your supportive and sweet spirit. My hair hasn't been colored so *I don't know why it's different. *Look at my nape in the straight picture. There's breakage in the back which I think is from my wig comb.
> 
> I have started taking multi vitamins and eating healthier. I will meticulously document my progress.
> 
> Thanks sweet Shea sissy



You may have handled it roughly in the past. Also, not using conditioner can cause that, too.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> This 3,oooth post is dedicated in memory to one of the original, most beautiful Unicorns,
> Allandra, who has moved on to another plain, beyond that of the Shea-Made Unicorns.
> 
> 
> _Goodbye, beautiful Allandra._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May you always run free.
> 
> ​


No no no no no no no no no... just no


----------



## Chicoro

Another distributor of Shea butter. They are located in Milwakee and work specifically with the women in Mali. It's called, "Shea of Mali". I have provided a link below to their site.

https://www.sheadumali.com/


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> No no no no no no no no no... just no



I posted her information to ensure that we all know.


----------



## Karmi

Jade Feria said:


> Just ordered a a set of 14 fragrance oils from P&J



 Just did the same. I'm so greatful for this thread.


----------



## Karmi

Jade Feria said:


> Just ordered a 10 lb pail of Shea and moringa oil from 3CayG. Ok, I'm leaving now!!



 Placed my order form 3Cayg yesterday 

No more buying for me!


----------



## Alma Petra

Chicoro said:


> I think vanilla smelling Shea butter would smell so good! Can anyone recommend a strong, delicious vanilla scent that I could consider for purchase?


I would love to learn the same. My last batch was made using food type vanilla essence and it smells very delicious though not at all like the real natural vanilla smell.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> I posted her information to ensure that we all know.


Thank you for posting it. Otherwise I’d have never known. At least not for a while. I knew she was sick but I thought she beat it. At least I got to tell her how much I loved her before she left. I’m in shock y’all. I don’t know what to say.


----------



## Jade Feria

My 3CayG order came in today. I wanna say this is enough for the rest of the year, buuuuutt...


----------



## Chicoro

Jade Feria said:


> My 3CayG order came in today. I wanna say this is enough for the rest of the year, buuuuutt...
> 
> View attachment 426614
> View attachment 426616


----------



## FadingDelilah

I just got some shea butter guys! I'm joining you all finally.  Bout to whip it up and hopefully it works good for my picky hair.  I want to start trying new hair styles so I'll have to manipulate and detangle my hair more often (I usually just wash and keep it moving), so hopefully I will receive the reported benefits of the shea. I also realize I need my hair to be more moisturized. I will be trying a whipped shea mix with perhaps just a tiny bit of safflower oil added, since I prefer a product that sinks in quickly and doesn't leave stains. If my hair doesn't like it, my skin definitely needs it. Nivea lotion isn't cutting it. I will use it for both. 

And thank you @Chicoro for the beautiful posts dedicated to Allandra. I was deeply touched by them. You have such a kind spirit. I said this once before in the Random Thoughts thread, but may she rest in peace.


----------



## Chicoro

FadingDelilah said:


> I just got some shea butter guys! I'm joining you all finally.  Bout to whip it up and hopefully it works good for my picky hair.  I want to start trying new hair styles so *I'll have to manipulate and detangle my hair more often* (I usually just wash and keep it moving), so hopefully I will receive the reported benefits of the shea. I also realize I need my hair to be more* moisturized. I will be trying a whipped shea mix with perhaps just a tiny bit of safflower oil added*, since I prefer a product that sinks in quickly and doesn't leave stains. If my hair doesn't like it, my skin definitely needs it. Nivea lotion isn't cutting it. I will use it for both.
> 
> And thank you @Chicoro for the beautiful posts dedicated to Allandra. I was deeply touched by them. You have such a kind spirit. I said this once before in the Random Thoughts thread, but may she rest in peace.





*Caution: *Shea butter is magical but there are just some things she can't overcome. Over manipulation and too much detangling are two of those things.

*Caution: *You may need some type of water based product UNDER the Shea butter. Oil in the Shea butter is lubrication. It is NOT moisture!


----------



## Chicoro

FadingDelilah said:


> ...
> 
> *And thank you* @Chicoro for the beautiful posts dedicated to Allandra. I was deeply touched by them. You have such a kind spirit. I said this once before in the Random Thoughts thread, but may she rest in peace.



You are welcome.


----------



## SunkissedLife

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Ooooohhhh fun. Juicy & fruity, Right?Strawberry, apple, watermelon and a touch of something creamy to balance it out would probably give you something similar. P & J has a set with most of those in it. I think it's called the summer set.



okay I'm thinking of creating a set: 
lavender - because it smells soooo good. 
vanilla - because I wanna whip with cocoa butter for my body one day
fruity yum - apple, grapefruit, peach, passionfruit

also thinking of switching to Giovanni Direct Leave In based on CurlyProverbz because obvi Kinky Curly Knot Today is not enough moisture, even if it has wonderful slip.


----------



## FadingDelilah

SunkissedLife said:


> okay I'm thinking of creating a set:
> lavender - because it smells soooo good.
> vanilla - because I wanna whip with cocoa butter for my body one day
> fruity yum - apple, grapefruit, peach, passionfruit
> 
> also thinking of switching to Giovanni Direct Leave In based on CurlyProverbz because obvi Kinky Curly Knot Today is not enough moisture, even if it has wonderful slip.



I've come to learn that if your hair looks and feels good, then you shouldn't add more based on what you think you need. Remember that your hairs moisture levels are fully quenched with water alone. Conditioners and leave ins are used for improved feel, slip, shine and to aid with detangling. They Can provide moisture (if they cintain in water) but are not mandatory for it. So if you have good results with water and KCKT all by itself, I would say to keep using it.


----------



## Nightingale

Just finished my wash day and my hair is still loving my shea blend. Its perfect for locking in the moisture from my leave in, adding shine, and preventing frizz. #Keeper


----------



## FadingDelilah

Chicoro said:


> *Caution: *Shea butter is magical but there are just some things she can't overcome. Over manipulation and too much detangling are two of those things.
> 
> *Caution: *You may need some type of water based product UNDER the Shea butter. Oil in the Shea butter is lubrication. It is NOT moisture!



Thanks Chicoro! I know that no product can completely protect your hair from over manipulation/detangling, but I meant I want to up my hairs feel and health with Shea butter because I will be doing those things more often from now on. (As a side note, I've only been detangling about _twice a year_ since I big chopped. I've been wearing wash n gos all the time. I want to start detangling once a week instead.) I have no intent on _*overdoing *_those things, however. I want my hair to thrive! I just want detangling to be easier for my hair, and I want more pliable hair before I start styling/manipulating it, because right now my hair is too dry and coarse for manipulating at all.  So that's where the Shea butter comes into things. I hope what I meant is clear now.


----------



## FadingDelilah

I just whipped my first ever batch of Shea butter and I'm feeling so good about it. I usually fail horribly when it comes to mixing up stuff, even when I have a great idea in my head or I follow a recipe to the tee. It's not my fault my ingredients act differently than everyone else's when I'm in the kitchen! (I'm talking about you, bread dough. )

First I mashed the Shea butter (with 1.5 tbsps of Safflower oil poured in) with a fork after I spooned it out of the jar. It was in large chunks that my cake mixers would not have been able to start whipping very easily so that's why I mashed it with a fork. To my surprise, scraping the fork through and through the shea butter got it to a soft, creamy consistency within about a minute. I guess that's how they whipped their Shea butter a thousand years ago before blenders and cake mixers, lol. I then whipped it with the mixers for about 3-5 minutes, and then spooned it back into the jar. It almost didn't all fit in but there was just enough space. I think I recall other people mixing theirs for longer (like ten mins) for more volume but I felt I had done it long enough so I just stopped.

I got the 100% Shea butter sold by Shea moisture for $12.49 at RiteAid because I wanted it today. I was pleasantly surprised I could find Shea butter at all (even for that high price) in my area because I live in the country where natural butters/herbs and many type of oils are *nonexistent. *I would like to order it online in the future to save more money though. I was just _too _ready to try it! It came in a size of 10.5 oz, and it was white, hard and grainy at first. It has a _very _faint, non-rotten nutty scent (not like the stronger nutty scent I remember New york city street vendor yellow Shea butter having). It came out nice and fluffy with almost no graininess left after whipping. I only feel one or two grains each time I use some. It doesn't bother me at all. 

I was thinking about adding some vanilla extract so it could smell more fragrant but idk if thats a good idea because extracts are usually made with alcohol, right? I will have to research more before I try it. I love it so far regardless.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I tried my Shea butter + Bronner Brothers Firm Hold Curling Gel (latter is HG!!!) wash and go.

I applied both products from root to tip. I think I should have applied the butter to only my ends. 

I'll try that next time.


----------



## Virtuosa

@Chicoro https://www.jstage.jst.go.jp/article/jos/59/7/59_7_351/_pdf/-char/en


----------



## GGsKin

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I tried my Shea butter + Bronner Brothers Firm Hold Curling Gel (latter is HG!!!) wash and go.
> 
> I applied both products from root to tip. I think I should have applied the butter to only my ends.
> 
> I'll try that next time.



I started off just on my ends. Then half way up. Now I can't help but rub that butter all over when I apply. If I don't wash my hair soon enough though, it reacts with my gel and environmental dirt, and causes little 'dirt clumps' that behave like knots...yay. Still, I feel like the pros will outweigh the cons*. 

*this is the only con I've experienced since Shea-sliding my way into this thread.


----------



## Aggie

Chicoro said:


> This 3,oooth post is dedicated in memory to one of the original, most beautiful Unicorns,
> Allandra, who has moved on to another plain, beyond that of the Shea-Made Unicorns.
> 
> 
> _Goodbye, beautiful Allandra._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May you always run free.
> 
> ​


Okay this right here...I am officially depressed. I'm going to bed. I can't take this right now. I am so so sad! I am so very sad right now. Goodnight ladies. I have to go pray to get my strength back.


----------



## jennex

Chicoro said:


> You know, I don't necessarily think that's damage.  Go back and look at your picture with the straightened hair. Look at the hair from the roots of the crown. That hair texture is smooth and silky. That's your new growth and it looks gorgeous!
> 
> I do note that there is a color and texture change about three (3) inches down from the roots. I apologize for not remembering the specific situation with your hair, if you have given details to me before.
> 
> Did you get your hair colored before? The other great thing is the your hair length is hovering around shoulder length. If I don't count that beautiful, healthy texture extending from your roots, you've got about 9 to 12 inches of hair.
> 
> That means you can have perfectly healthy hair from root to tip in about 2 years maximum. That's a relatively short time if you 'trim as you grow'!
> 
> *Your job now, is to pamper and love your hair and keep it protected and safe, especially that new growth. I still would encourage you to NOT cut your hair. It's 'practice' hair to learn to care for your hair.
> 
> If you cut your hair off and start with that lovely new growth, if you've still got some kinks to work out with your routine, you could end up damaging that, too. So, I think you are in THE PERFECT position to learn how to give your hair the ultimate love, care and support it needs!
> 
> I would strongly suggest that you write down what you do to your hair and the results you get. That means you may want to document in pictures as well. Please do not put these notes and pictures in some haphazard place.
> 
> Honor the information and knowledge by placing it in a pretty notebook or folder. Keep everything in one neat place that you respect and look forward to reviewing, enjoying and reflecting on.*
> 
> You have now arrived at a place, full stop, where you have made a decision to give your hair the full attention and care that it needs. I'd say that you have truly arrived!
> 
> It's not time to shed tears. It's time to rejoice! You have arrived. It is time to take your seat at the Unicorn Table.




I know this wasn't for me specifically but this is awesome advice!! I'm printing it out.


----------



## jennex

Jade Feria said:


> My 3CayG order came in today. I wanna say this is enough for the rest of the year, buuuuutt...
> 
> View attachment 426614
> View attachment 426616


Wow. 10 lbs of shea butter.  I have a dream...


----------



## Chicoro

FadingDelilah said:


> Thanks Chicoro! ... *I hope what I meant is clear now*.









Yes! I got* IT*!






It's as clear as a bell!!!

​


----------



## Chicoro

Congratulations @FadingDelilah on your successful endeavor into the forays of Shea butter mixing! Queen Shea is waiting to serve your hair with a delicious reward.

You live in the country you say? Soon, they'll have to add this sign to your street:



We want you to get safely across the street.

​


----------



## Missjaxon

Don't mind me I'll take that empty chair in the corner. Since I've been hoarding Queen Shea I might as well join you.


----------



## Chicoro

Missjaxon said:


> Don't mind me I'll take that empty chair in the corner. Since I've been hoarding Queen Shea I might as well join you.



Get out the corner girl. We got plenty of room right in the center!


----------



## Missjaxon

Chicoro said:


> Get out the corner girl. We got plenty of room right in the center!



@Chicoro  Yes, ma'am. Since I'm in the center I might as well ask for prayer. I have a little less than 16 lbs of Shea and I still considered ordering the pails.


----------



## Chicoro

Virtuosa said:


> @Chicoro https://www.jstage.jst.go.jp/article/jos/59/7/59_7_351/_pdf/-char/en



*This was an excellent article!* Thank you for providing the link to me, @Virtuosa ! It broke down the *exact types* of triterpenes in the butter which I was having difficulty finding.

*My problem with this study:* What were your thoughts about the article? The one thing that bothered me about the study is that the nuts were oven dried at 60 degrees for 24 hours. Most African women who gather nuts let them dry in the sun for days. I believe that their 'preparation process' , of oven drying the nuts, is problematic and could adversely impact the results.

*Shea Magic Concerns: *I think companies who take the nuts to export and process themselves overseas DESTROY all the magical properties of Queen Shea. As it relates to my hair, to get those super results we've seen from Shea butter using naturals first identified by @ThatJerseyGirl , it may be best to use Shea nuts processed by the women in the African Shea belt.

*The Challenge to still to be Resolved*: GET the middlemen OUT of the equation and GET the women CLOSER to the end customer so the women can make MORE money as they do most of the hard work. They need to be protected. They've got to demand that for themselves.

*The Distance Dilemma:* Discovering what is the most cost effective, profit protecting way to get hand made Shea from the African Shea Belt to African women in the United States, Europe, Latin American and South America?



Article title:
*Triterpene Alcohol and Fatty Acid Composition of Shea Nuts from Seven African Countries
*
Points from the ten (10) page article that struck me as interesting:


The seven (7) countries from which Shea nuts were pulled for the study:
Ivory Coast (West Africa)
Ghana (West Africa)
*Nigeria (West Africa) Highest levels overall of triterpenes in its Shea nuts, based on the sample studies*
*Cameroon* (Central Africa -transitional country in that trees start to change from West African to  East African type.) _Cameroon tends to have low kernel fat in general._
*Chad* (Central Africa-transitional country in that trees start to change from West African to  East African type.)
Sudan (East Africa- Nilotica Shea)
Uganda (East Africa-Nilotica Shea)

The major  triterpene constituents found in Shea butter are:
(alpha)amyrin (quantity is higher in East African Nilotica Shea)
(beta) amyrin (quantity is higher in East African Nilotica Shea)
lupeol (same amounts in West and East African Shea)
butyrospermol (quantity is higher in West African Shea)

Fatty acid (the butter part) composition is dominated by
stearic acid (28 to 56%)
oleic acid (34 to 61%)


The MORE stearic acid, the more triterpenes in the nut. (West African-Vitellaria paradoxa)
Higher triterpene levels are associated with higher latitude and lower elevation.
Both of which reflect HOTTER temperatures.

The MORE oleic acid, the less triterpenes in the fat. (East African-Nicolotica sub-species)





I drank up every ounce of information in this deliciously satisfying article!
Thank you, @Virtuosa ! If you find any more, let me know, please.​


----------



## Chicoro

Missjaxon said:


> @Chicoro  Yes, ma'am. Since I'm in the center I* might as well ask for prayer.* I have a little less than 16 lbs of Shea and I still considered ordering the pails.



That's okay, baby. There's no judgment here. We all done got "got" by Queen Shea.

Shea butter got you, too.  

Head on over to the Dave Ramsey thread so that your Shea buying can be subverted by your desire to stay out of debt.

Let us pray:


----------



## Chicoro

Aggie said:


> Okay this right here...I am officially depressed. I'm going to bed. I can't take this right now. I am so so sad! I am so very sad right now. Goodnight ladies. I have to go pray to get my strength back.



We understand. Take care of you.


----------



## Chicoro

Today is Shea butter batch making day!


----------



## Chicoro

Enjoy your weekends. All you unicorns or potential unicorns, try to keep any bad behavior in check.
*Hooves DOWN!*

None of 'dis:


----------



## Chicoro

jennex said:


> I know this wasn't for me specifically but this is awesome advice!! I'm printing it out.



Au contraire, but it was! If you read it and it resonated with you, it's for you.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey

Well Shea butter has now got my almost 3 year old niece doing the Shea slide. My sister has been trying for almost 3 years to find something that would keep her daughter’s hair moisturized for more than a day. I sent her some of my whipped Shea mixture and for the first time EVER her hair stayed soft & moisturized for a whole week!


----------



## Chicoro

VinDieselsWifey said:


> Well Shea butter has now got my almost 3 year old niece doing the Shea slide. My sister has been trying for almost 3 years to find something that would keep her daughter’s hair moisturized for more than a day. I sent her some of my whipped Shea mixture and for the first time EVER her hair stayed soft & moisturized for a whole week!



Congratulations! I am sure that is a relief for both your sister and her daughter! What's in your Shea butter mix? Also, does your sister use some other product in conjunction with the Shea mix?

Shazam! Shea strikes again!


----------



## VinDieselsWifey

Chicoro said:


> Congratulations! I am sure that is a relief for both your sister and her daughter! What's in your Shea butter mix? Also, does your sister use some other product in conjunction with the Shea mix?
> 
> Shazam! Shea strikes again!



Thanks!
I don’t know exactly what products she uses. I think she uses some Shea Moisture products. 
My whipped butter has Shea, cocoa, mango, avocado, murumuru, cupuacu butters and wheat germ, tamanu, castor, emu, hemp, and batana oils.


----------



## Chicoro

VinDieselsWifey said:


> Thanks!
> I don’t know exactly what products she uses. I think she uses some Shea Moisture products.
> My whipped butter has Shea, cocoa, mango, avocado, murumuru, cupuacu butters and wheat germ, tamanu, castor, emu, hemp, and batana oils.



Thank you for the response. So glad to hear that your niece has found something to help keep her hair moist.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

@ArrrBeee -- My apologies for being late, but CONGRATULATIONS for making the Shea Hall of Fame!!!!

It is taking me some time to read through all of the posts, as this thread is moving at lightening speed.  Based on the advice of @Chicoro, I wouldn't cut your hair either.  I would do just what she says and give it some tender loving Shea!

I want to order some more Shea, but I think I have enough for now.  In fact, I think I'll go in the kitchen and make another batch.  It appears that my husband has been using my shea and has been complaining about shaving his head more often.  It was so funny....he said "I just shaved my head two days ago and already it's growing back"....  Come to find out, he has been using my Ayurveda-shea mix.   Men are funny.  He'll use anything within reach.  I remember when he used my Albolene make up remover on his shaved head when we were on our way out for the day.  I knew he was looking extra shiny and the stuff was running down his face.  I was like what did you use?  He said some stuff in a jar with a blue top lololol....


----------



## ArrrBeee

@ThatJerseyGirl

Thanks so much! I'm not going to cut it. I'll just focus on getting it healthy. Lol at your hubby jacking your stash.

Today I pre pooed with fenugreek infused oil and aloe Vera juice. Then I cowashed with Mizani Supreme Oil conditioner and then used a tea made of Amla, Brahmi, and Ashwaganda powder. Followed up with more Cornish.

I can already see the results. I used to lose so much hair when I detangled. It was awful. This was what was in the comb today:


----------



## Aggie

Okay thanks ladies but my strength is back after some praying. I really needed that.

I don't even have to add anymore shea butter to my hair tonight and it's been 3 days since my last application tonight. My hair is still very soft and moisturized but I know by tomorrow I will have to do some shea gliding for sure. I was just not up to it last night and tonight my hair is still soft. So I'll give her a good shea lovin' tomorrow night. Night night ladies.


----------



## LivingInPeace

I made a new batch yesterday with Shea butter, cocoa butter, coconut oil, grapeseed oil, olive oil and chocolate sugar cookie fragrance oil. I made enough to fill two 8 oz. hard.


----------



## Saga

I mixed my shea butter with Grape Seed Oil, avocado oil, Hot Six Oil, and Sweet Orange EO. It was so good, my mother asked for her own batch. I cannot believe how different the texture and viscosity is after whipping. I thought for sure it'd either harden or melt depending on the temperature inside the house.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

VinDieselsWifey said:


> Thanks!
> I don’t know exactly what products she uses. I think she uses some Shea Moisture products.
> My whipped butter has Shea, cocoa, mango, avocado, murumuru, cupuacu butters and wheat germ, tamanu, castor, emu, hemp, and batana oils.




I love this shea recipe.  The only thing I need are the cocoa and murumuru butters.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

ArrrBeee said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl
> 
> Thanks so much! I'm not going to cut it. I'll just focus on getting it healthy. Lol at your hubby jacking your stash.
> 
> Today I pre pooed with fenugreek infused oil and aloe Vera juice. Then I cowashed with Mizani Supreme Oil conditioner and then used a tea made of Amla, Brahmi, and Ashwaganda powder. Followed up with more Cornish.
> 
> I can already see the results. I used to lose so much hair when I detangled. It was awful. This was what was in the comb today:




Absolutely.  I keep saying to myself that I will make some Ayurveda tea, since I have all of the powders. There is no excuse lolol....I will make some tomorrow when I make my shea mix. 

Keep up the good work!  We are here to help you when you need it


----------



## Saludable84

Subjected to pure laziness, Shea Butter can keep my hair good for 2 weeks. Right now, I’m only going one week. It takes about 2 days for me to really feel the softness (that’s how long my hair takes to dry). 

I made a batch with Cocoa Butter, and I don’t think I’d be able to make it 2 weeks, more like stretch a bit over 1 week. Considering that even whipped Shea can be a bit “heavy” on my hair, the added butter gives “lightness” without sacrificing results. If that makes sense. I still get a really nice softness that’s kinda unreal 

Anyway, I’m happy with this little deviation, because SB is good for the winter, but with weather change soon come, heavy is going to work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Using:
Jakeala's Shea Amla Parfait (ETSY)
Ed.en Body.works Coconut & Sh.ea Bu.tter


----------



## Chicoro

Saludable84 said:


> Subjected to pure laziness, *Shea Butter can keep my hair good for 2 weeks.* Right now, I’m only going one week. It takes about 2 days for me to really feel the softness (that’s how long my hair takes to dry).
> 
> I made a batch with Cocoa Butter, and I don’t think I’d be able to make it 2 weeks, more like stretch a bit over 1 week. Considering that even whipped Shea can be a bit “heavy” on my hair, the added butter gives “lightness” without sacrificing results. If that makes sense. I still get a really nice softness that’s kinda unreal
> 
> Anyway, I’m happy with this little deviation, because SB is good for the winter, but with weather change soon come, heavy is going to work.



Do you apply water to your hair when you keep the Shea butter in for 2 weeks?


----------



## Chicoro

@ElevatedEnergy ,

Can you suggest a brand of scents that has a really strong vanilla scent? I love sweet smelling lotion and stuff. I would like to try adding this. I asked about this up thread but no one responded, so I decided I better ask someone specifically.


----------



## Saludable84

Chicoro said:


> Do you apply water to your hair when you keep the Shea butter in for 2 weeks?


No. Nothing.


----------



## Alma Petra

Chicoro said:


> @ElevatedEnergy ,
> 
> Can you suggest a brand of scents that has a really strong vanilla scent? I love sweet smelling lotion and stuff. I would like to try adding this. I asked about this up thread but no one responded, so I decided I better ask someone specifically.


I see that P&J have a vanilla fragrance oil on their website. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## GGsKin

Chicoro said:


> @ElevatedEnergy ,
> 
> Can you suggest a brand of scents that has a really strong vanilla scent? I love sweet smelling lotion and stuff. I would like to try adding this. I asked about this up thread but no one responded, so I decided I better ask someone specifically.



I missed your post. I know Elevated Energy has some great recommendations coming. I ordered vanilla bean fragrance oil from here
https://www.gracefruit.com/item/312/Gracefruit/Vanilla-Bean-Fragrance-Oil.html
Its the only vanilla fragrance I've ever ordered so have no comparison (other than the real thing). To me, its vanilla scent is subtle, sweet and creamy. They also have a vanilla sugar fragrance oil.


----------



## Chicoro

*Investing in Shea March 2010
*​
*Until recently, as much as 90% of exported shea product was raw nuts that were processed abroad. Presently that figure is 65% as processing operations in West Africa have increased in the last five years. *Dr. Lovett estimates that 30,000 to 35,000 tons of butter are processed in Africa for export to Europe and Asia for further refinement into value added shea butter to be used in food and cosmetics.

*Most refined shea butter is produced in Europe*, which then exports the refined product to manufacturers of food and cosmetics. *Most unrefined shea butter comes from producers in Africa who export the product for further refining*. *This is an important distinction because the higher value added products come from refined shea butter and fractionated stearin sought after by cosmetics and confectionary producers. *As such, West Africa currently captures very little of the highest value portion of the value chain. *However a notable exception is Ghana Specialty Fats*, a joint venture between American agricultural processor Archer Daniels Midland Company and its Singaporean partner Wilmar Holdings, which is processing shea nuts into stearin and oil in Ghana and exporting refined product to confectioners and cosmetic producers in Europe, the U.S. and Asia. The plant has been operational since 2008 and sources its nuts from women’s collectives in the northern part of the country. Ghana Specialty Fats’ planned shea nut processing is expected to reach 25,000 tons a year, making it the largest shea processor in Ghana.25


http://pdf.usaid.gov/pdf_docs/Pnadu686.pdf


----------



## Alma Petra

Alma Petra said:


> I see that P&J have a vanilla fragrance oil on their website. Has anyone tried it?


They also have a French Vanilla oil.


----------



## Chicoro

AbsyBlvd said:


> I missed your post. I know Elevated Energy has some great recommendations coming. I ordered vanilla bean fragrance oil from here
> https://www.gracefruit.com/item/312/Gracefruit/Vanilla-Bean-Fragrance-Oil.html
> Its the only vanilla fragrance I've ever ordered so have no comparison (other than the real thing). *To me its vanilla scent is subtle, sweet and creamy. *They also have a vanilla sugar fragrance oil.



When you used it with your Shea mix, did the Shea consume the scent so it was barely detectable? Or, can you smell the vanilla really well in your Shea mix?


----------



## Chicoro

AbsyBlvd said:


> I missed your post. I know Elevated Energy has some great recommendations coming. I ordered vanilla bean fragrance oil from here
> https://www.gracefruit.com/item/312/Gracefruit/Vanilla-Bean-Fragrance-Oil.html
> Its the only vanilla fragrance I've ever ordered so have no comparison (other than the real thing). To me its vanilla scent is subtle, sweet and creamy. They also have a vanilla sugar fragrance oil.





Alma Petra said:


> They also have a French Vanilla oil.




Okay, thank you ladies!


----------



## GGsKin

Chicoro said:


> When you used it with your Shea mix, did the Shea consume the scent so it was barely detectable? Or, can you smell the vanilla really well in your Shea mix?



Lol I used the vanilla to calm the floral lavender essential oil I added to an already fragranced batch that I made with lemon verbena and pineapple. It did the job but is masked by the much stronger scent combination. 

I'm going to mix up another batch today (using vanilla first) and will pay attention to the scent as it changes and report back.


----------



## Chicoro

_Investing in Shea (March 2010)
_
http://pdf.usaid.gov/pdf_docs/Pnadu686.pdf
_
[...] According to Dr. Peter Lovett, a shea expert and technical advisor to the West Africa Trade Hub, *the potential nut production in Africa could surpass 1 million tons per year if all 20 nut-producing countries were fully participating* in the market. *But shea buyers seek product mainly from eight countries* which are able to produce in the quantities and stearin content demanded by the market: 
_

_Burkina Faso_
_Mali_
_Ghana_
_Nigeria_
_Côte d’Ivoire_
_Benin_
_Togo_
_Guinea_
I've not personally encountered any Shea butter from Guinea, yet. I had no idea that the majority of countries in the Shea belt are not sought out for their Shea butter. It's only these eight (8) that are listed above. That leaves twelve (12) countries that are wide open markets to joining the Shea production party.

(I've seen where there were more than 22 countries in the Shea Belt.)


----------



## Chicoro

AbsyBlvd said:


> Lol I used the vanilla to calm the floral lavender essential oil I added to an already fragranced batch that I made with lemon verbena and pineapple. It did the job but is masked by the much stronger scent combination.
> 
> *I'm going to mix up another batch today (using vanilla first) and will pay attention to the scent as it changes and report back.*



Thank you, I'd appreciate that. I Like ordering from Amazon. Lots of times Amazon UK won't ship to France, and France Amazon rarely has the products I want to order. People in the USA and the UK need to truly count your blessings!


----------



## Chicoro

Gorgeous image of Shea butter, located in Siby, Mali.  I found this on the internet.

Bamako is the capital of Mali and Silby is about 55 minutes away by car. I have a friend who has relocated from Paris, via the island of Martinique in the Caribbean to now, Bamako.  Between her and my friend I went to see in northern France, and my 7 pounds I was gifted with from another friend, Mali seems to be popping up on my radar and in my life a lot as of late!

I made my Shea butter mix using the butter from my friend's grandmother who made it in Mali. My Shea mix is beige and not quite as yellow as my other Shea butter gifted to me, also from Mali. This homemade Shea also is denser and heavier than my other butters. (It's not pictured in this post!)

*Guess what?*
People from Mali and Ghana have an incredible ceramic, pottery tradition. Guess who makes most of the pottery: THE WOMEN!

Now, imagine combining hand crafted Shea butter in beautifully, brightly colored, handcrafted, ceramic pots. I would pay for that!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

How much fragrance oil are you all adding to your butter?


----------



## Chicoro

tapioca_pudding said:


> How much fragrance oil are you all adding to your butter?



I'd like to know this, too! Including the ratio of Shea butter mix to ml of oil.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> @ElevatedEnergy ,
> 
> Can you suggest a brand of scents that has a really strong vanilla scent? I love sweet smelling lotion and stuff. I would like to try adding this. I asked about this up thread but no one responded, so I decided I better ask someone specifically.





Alma Petra said:


> I see that P&J have a vanilla fragrance oil on their website. Has anyone tried it?



I have the Vanilla oil from P & J but I have not tried it in a Shea Mix yet. I will soon and let you guys know.


----------



## FadingDelilah

My hair responded so-so to the shea butter, but I wasn't upset with this since my hair is so picky and hates almost everything. The shea butter added some flexibility and a little slip as I was finger detangling. It also added a _little _softness to my hair once fully dried, but not enough to be a hit or a reason to keep using it.

Sadly, the shine from it dulled as my hair dried, and now my hair has an odd, off-black sheen. I get an okay shine using it while my hair is still slightly damp, but once it dries it looks as if my hair is _dark, dark grey. _Overall, I'm not very happy with this.

I feel like I didn't get the amazing results that everyone else did, but that's honestly to be expected. I mean it when I say that my hair has almost never felt good using _anything, _so for it to give me just okay results just shows how lovely of a moisturizer Shea butter is. I think that whipped shea butter used lightly will work nicely for the majority of people.

I will continue trialing in on my hair in different ways, but I think I will mostly use it for my skin for now.

Edit: the shea butter actually does make my hair look jet black even when dry (I checked in a bad lighting situation before - dingy, yellow bathroom light), and made my hair feel very pleasant. It's just that for some reason my hair feels crunchy when it dries in twists. When I unraveled one my hair was actually nice and soft. I like shea butter for my hair and will continue using it when I don't plan on wearing them.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

tapioca_pudding said:


> How much fragrance oil are you all adding to your butter?



It depends on the fragrance being used. Fruits, florals, beach, or nature type scents can get very overpowering if too much is used.

For a 8 ounce Shea mix, I usually always start with 15 drops, mix in good, let it rest for a few days then test it on my hands. If it is not strong enough, I'll add in another 5 drops. However, I usually stop at 15.

For sweet, bakery scents, I usually always start at 25 and follow the same procedure.

I would say it's best not to overdo it. Someone upthread said they put an entire bottle in one of their mixes. We can very much become nose blind to fragrances and keep adding when it's not really necessary. The scent usually settles in and attaches on to the butter after a few days. It's just like adding fragrance to wax, it needs time to "cure".


----------



## Alma Petra

FadingDelilah said:


> My hair responded so-so to the shea butter, but I wasn't upset with this since my hair is so picky and hates almost everything. The shea butter added some flexibility and a little slip as I was finger detangling. It also added a _little _softness to my hair once fully dried, but not enough to be a hit or a reason to keep using it.
> 
> Sadly, the shine from it dulled as my hair dried, and now my hair has an odd, off-black sheen. I get an okay shine using it while my hair is still slightly damp, but once it dries it looks as if my hair is _dark, dark grey. _Overall, I'm not very happy with this.
> 
> I feel like I didn't get the amazing results that everyone else did, but that's honestly to be expected. I mean it when I say that my hair has almost never felt good using _anything, _so for it to give me just okay results just shows how lovely of a moisturizer Shea butter is. I think that whipped shea butter used lightly will work nicely for the majority of people.
> 
> I will continue trialing in on my hair in different ways, but I think I will mostly use it for my skin for now.



Did you whip the butter on its own or with something else? Also did you use it on naked hair or on top of a leave-in?


----------



## FadingDelilah

Alma Petra said:


> Did you whip the butter on its own or with something else? Also did you use it on naked hair or on top of a leave-in?



I whipped it with a little safflower oil. I use it on naked hair.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Y'all, I had the best wash day of my hair journey and I owe it all to Queen Shea. After so many years of flip flopping and looking for that "perfect line up", who woulda thought that it was an actual ingredient that would bring my hair to her knees and demand it to bow in respect?! 

I started off washing with a shampoo bar. I took my time by pre dividing in my recycled parts. I washed in 7 sections. That was alot for me but I was able to not disturb the parts too much and keep the hair going in its designated direction. 

Next I airdried while I made my Shea deep conditioner listed upthread. I like to deep condition on clean, dry hair which works in my favor as it gives me time to have assessed my hair and whip up something accordingly.

When I deep condition with Shea, I find that my hair likes it better when I allow it to work for long periods. So I kept the conditioner in overnight. Rinsed with warm water the next day while putting my hair in 4 braids to air dry. I still had a small amount of deep conditioner left, so I thinned it out with aloe Vera juice and squeezed it into my braids. Sealed it in with a chunk of Queen Shea and airdried. I don't even know how to descibe my hair. It's better than silk, satin or any fancy fiber I have ever encountered.

Queen Shea, I love you Girl and we shall never part!


----------



## Alma Petra

FadingDelilah said:


> I whipped it with a little safflower oil. I use it on naked hair.



It might be that you need to add more oil to your mix and whip again? Also I'm not sure how pure the shea moisture 100% shea butter is, but we could assume that it is. 

Have you tried adding a leave in first and then using shea butter as a sealant?


----------



## Alma Petra

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Y'all, I had the best wash day of my hair journey and I owe it all to Queen Shea. After so many years of flip flopping and looking for that "perfect line up", who woulda thought that it was an actual ingredient that would bring my hair to her knees and demand it to bow in respect?!
> 
> I started off washing with a shampoo bar. I took my time by pre dividing in my recycled parts. I washed in 7 sections. That was alot for me but I was able to not disturb the parts too much and keep the hair going in its designated direction.
> 
> Next I airdried while I made my Shea deep conditioner listed upthread. I like to deep condition on clean, dry hair which works in my favor as it gives me time to have assessed my hair and whip up something accordingly.
> 
> When I deep condition with Shea, I find that my hair likes it better when I allow it to work for long periods. So I kept the conditioner in overnight. Rinsed with warm water the next day while putting my hair in 4 braids to air dry. I still had a small amount of deep conditioner left, so I thinned it out with aloe Vera juice and squeezed it into my braids. Sealed it in with a chunk of Queen Shea and airdried. I don't even know how to descibe my hair. It's better than silk, satin or any fancy fiber I have ever encountered.
> 
> Queen Shea, I love you Girl and we shall never part!



I should try one of your recipes one day. They sound amazing!


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Y'all, I had the best wash day of my hair journey and I owe it all to Queen Shea. After so many years of flip flopping and looking for that "perfect line up", who woulda thought that it was an actual ingredient that would bring my hair to her knees and demand it to bow in respect?!
> 
> I started off washing with a shampoo bar. I took my time by pre dividing in my recycled parts. I washed in 7 sections. That was alot for me but I was able to not disturb the parts too much and keep the hair going in its designated direction.
> 
> Next I airdried while I made my Shea deep conditioner listed upthread. I like to deep condition on clean, dry hair which works in my favor as it gives me time to have assessed my hair and whip up something accordingly.
> 
> When I deep condition with Shea, I find that my hair likes it better when I allow it to work for long periods. So I kept the conditioner in overnight. Rinsed with warm water the next day while putting my hair in 4 braids to air dry. I still had a small amount of deep conditioner left, so I thinned it out with aloe Vera juice and squeezed it into my braids. Sealed it in with a chunk of Queen Shea and airdried. I don't even know how to descibe my hair. It's better than silk, satin or any fancy fiber I have ever encountered.
> 
> Queen Shea, I love you Girl and we shall never part!



Let me check my understanding. Is it the Shea butter ingredient that gave these fabulous results? Or, was it the process? Or both? Could you clarify? Thank you!


----------



## Chicoro

FadingDelilah said:


> I whipped it with a little safflower oil. *I use it on naked hair.*





Alma Petra said:


> It might be that you need to add more oil to your mix and whip again? Also I'm not sure how pure the shea moisture 100% shea butter is, but we could assume that it is.
> *
> Have you tried adding a leave in first and then using shea butter as a sealant*?



This is what I would suggest as a possible next step, too.


----------



## FadingDelilah

Alma Petra said:


> It might be that you need to add more oil to your mix and whip again? Also I'm not sure how pure the shea moisture 100% shea butter is, but we could assume that it is.
> 
> Have you tried adding a leave in first and then using shea butter as a sealant?



No, I wanted to use the Shea as my leave in. I updated my post to reflect my true results.


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> It depends on the fragrance being used. Fruits, florals, beach, or nature type scents can get very overpowering if too much is used.
> 
> For a 8 ounce Shea mix, I usually always start with 15 drops, mix in good, let it rest for a few days then test it on my hands. If it is not strong enough, I'll add in another 5 drops. However, I usually stop at 15.
> 
> For sweet, bakery scents, I usually always start at 25 and follow the same the same procedure.
> 
> I would say it's best not to overdo it. Someone upthread said they put an entire bottle in one of their mixes. We can very much become nose blind to fragrances and keep adding when it' not really necessary. The scent usually settles in and attches on to the butter after a few days. It's just like adding fragrance to wax, it needs time to "cure".



This is pure gold. I've added it to the first page for our "findings" about Shea butter. I modified it a bit, due to length, not due to content:

*Shea butter needs time for a scent to 'cure' within the mixture. *Fruits, florals, beach, or nature type scents can get very overpowering if too much is used. For a 8 ounce Shea mix,  start with 15 drops, mix in good, let it rest for a few days then test it on the hands. If it is not strong enough, add in another 5 drops. However, it is suggested to stop at 15 drops. For sweet, bakery scents, it is suggested to start at 25 drops and follow the same procedure.  The scent usually settles in and attaches onto the butter after a few days. It's just like adding fragrance to wax, it needs time to "cure".


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> Let me check my understanding. Is it the Shea butter ingredient that gave these fabulous results? Or, was it the process? Or both? Could you clarify? Thank you!



A combination of both. I've been working on my technique for about 6 months and adding Shea in to each process a little at a time. Once I included Shea in *each* step is when the process came full circle and the results were amazing! Hope that makes sense.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> This is pure gold. I've added it to the first page for our "findings" about Shea butter. I modified it a bit, due to length, not due to content:
> 
> *Shea butter needs time for a scent to 'cure' within the mixture. *Fruits, florals, beach, or nature type scents can get very overpowering if too much is used. For a 8 ounce Shea mix,  start with 15 drops, mix in good, let it rest for a few days then test it on the hands. If it is not strong enough, add in another 5 drops. However, it is suggested to stop at 15 drops. For sweet, bakery scents, it is suggested to start at 25 drops and follow the same procedure.  The scent usually settles in and attaches onto the butter after a few days. It's just like adding fragrance to wax, it needs time to "cure".



Awwww, thanks @Chicoro I was hoping you fixed some of my typos too! LOL My tablet won't let me be great!


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> A combination of both. I've been working on my technique for about 6 months and adding Shea in to each process a little at a time. Once I included Shea in *each* step is when the process came full circle and the results were amazing! Hope that makes sense.



YES! Now, I understand. Was your shampoo bar made with Shea as well?


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Awwww, thanks @Chico I was hoping you fixed some of my typos too! LOL My tablet won't let me be great!



Actually, it was great! I had a visceral response when I read the information. That is how I know it was valuable and needed to be placed in our discoveries section, to be gaped at for perpetuity!


----------



## Chicoro

FadingDelilah said:


> No, I wanted to use the Shea as my leave in. I updated my post to reflect my true results.



I think I understand! Are you documenting your experiences en route to try to determine whether or not Shea works, and how best to apply it for your hair?


----------



## GGsKin

Chicoro said:


> When you used it with your Shea mix, did the Shea consume the scent so it was barely detectable? Or, can you smell the vanilla really well in your Shea mix?


 
Ok, I'm adding another fragrance to this batch but at the moment it only has the Shea (3 different vendors), oils, herbs, and vanilla bean scent. 

I added 3ml of the vanilla scent in total (.5ml at a time) and whisked. In the bowl, I can smell the dominant Shea with vanilla undertones.  

However, when I rub the butter on my skin I get vanilla scent, really well. The vanilla works great with the natural scent of these Shea butters but it is misleading in the bowl. If I hadn't tried it on my skin, I would've thought the Shea was dominant, and added more (unnecessarily). I continued by adding two drops of rosemary and lavender essential oils. I also added 2ml of pink kisses fragrance oil. The overall scent is light and sweet. This batch filled a 500ml jar.


----------



## Chicoro

AbsyBlvd said:


> Ok, I'm adding another fragrance to this batch but at the moment it only has the Shea (3 different vendors), oils, herbs, and vanilla bean scent.
> 
> I added 3ml of the vanilla scent in total (.5ml at a time) and whisked. In the bowl, I can smell the dominant Shea with vanilla undertones. View attachment 426720 View attachment 426722
> 
> However, when I rub the butter on my skin I get vanilla scent, really well. The vanilla works great with the natural scent of these Shea butters but it is misleading in the bowl. If I hadn't tried it on my skin, I would've thought the Shea was dominant, and added more (unnecessarily). I continued by adding two drops of rosemary and lavender essential oils. I also added 2ml of pink kisses fragrance oil. The overall scent is light and sweet. This batch filled a 500ml jar.View attachment 426724



Thank you for this detail! This is exactly what @ElevatedEnergy stated above: put on your skin to test the scent. I appreciate you reporting back, too!

My favorite scents are lemon cake batter and I just adore french vanilla. Does your brand of scents ship to France?  I'm having some challenges finding sites I trust. Ideally, I'd love to be able to get it off of Amazon.fr. They rarely have products that I am seeking out, though.


----------



## GGsKin

Chicoro said:


> Thank you for this detail! This is exactly what @ElevatedEnergy stated above: put on your skin to test the scent. I appreciate you reporting back, too!
> 
> My favorite scents are lemon cake batter and I just adore french vanilla. Does your brand of scents ship to France?  I'm having some challenges finding sites I trust. Ideally, I'd love to be able to get it off of Amazon.fr. They rarely have products that I am seeking out, though.



You're welcome @Chicoro. If it wasn't for someone on this board, I wouldn't have found the gracefruit site when I did. I ordered the fragrance sampler set, as well as a few other things and I will order more oils from there. They do ship to mainland Europe. Not sure of the costs but you should be in luck if you decide to order.


----------



## Chicoro

*Shea Made Unicorn Statistics: Average - 2 Per Month*
_(Dec 2017 to March 2018 over 3.5 Months)_​
*Limitations of Statistical Data 1:*Lurkers may be getting great results. 
*Limitations of Statistical Data 2: *People who don't post photos may be getting results.
*Limitations of Statistical Data 3: *Decisions are photo-based which greatly limits Unicorn pool.


@caribeandiva - Dec 2017 to Jan 2018 ~ 1 inch of retained hair
@lalla - January 20th, 2018 ~ New avatar '*outted' *her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. (Snatched waist-extra points)
@ElevatedEnergy - January 10th, 2018~ Post # 2201 *'outted' *her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. (16 year old body after 4 babies-extra points)
@AbsyBlvd -February 24th, 2018~ Elegant Shea Made Updo identified her as a Shea-made unicorn.~ Post # 2543 *'outted*' her as a Shea-made hair unicorn.
@sgold04 - March 6th, 2018 ~ Post #2794 *'outted'* her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. Her colored hair is long, healthy and full.
@ArrrBeee - March 16th, 2018 ~ #2990 *'outted' *her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. She has made a tremendous shift as it relates to caring for her hair. She totally changed the way she thinks about and how she treats her precious afro-textured hair.

*Currently six (6) Shea Made Hair Unicorns are in the Herd...And growing!*​


----------



## Chicoro

@AbsyBlvd , your mix looks so thick, rich, dense and creamy! How long does that batch you made last? Do you use it exclusively for your hair? Or, do you use it for your skin, too?


----------



## Chicoro

I've taken my braids down and have bantu knots. I'll re-braid my hair prior to washing. I think I'll wash my hair tomorrow in the early evening. I'll be making a coconut conditioner with a nice generous dollop of whipped Shea butter. I haven't decided if I'll do a pre-poo or not, yet!


----------



## Chicoro

I just wrote the 3000th post a couple of days of ago.
Already we are at post #3,100. But I'm not complaining. 

This thread is moving fast. 

It doesn't hurt that I write about 20 posts a day, myself. 

Okay, I unwound my bantu knots. Each month, more of the hair in the back, when pulled over my shoulders from the back, *is actually touching the top of my thighs.*   It's only March. Like @lalla mentioned in another thread, we got a whole a lot of time , as in 9 more months to GROW! 

I have NEVER, NEVER, NEVER had hair this long before. It's the Shea.  Please continue to work for me, Queen Shea. I'm on a budget, but I will always find money to shop and stay stocked in unrefined Shea butter.

I got about 8 pounds in my stash as we speak.  But that's mere peanuts compared to ya'll with your 10, 25, 40 and 50 pounds in your respective stashes. It's not nice to compare, though, right?!

Well, let me get to some household  chores.



*GO!*​
QUEEN SHEA

​


This is post #20 in this thread for me today! 

Night, night ya'll. Have a great week!I


----------



## FadingDelilah

Chicoro said:


> I think I understand! Are you experiencing and document in route to try to determine whether or not Shea works, and how best to apply it for your hair?



I will definitely keep note of what works and what doesn't. But my first impression was based on the way my _twists _looked and felt. I just took them down and my hair is actually SOOO SOFT! I was in shock! It has never felt that soft. When my hair dries in twists, after sleeping on them they feel crispy and rough for some reason  so I thought the shea butter wasn't adding much softness. But once I felt my hair while it was out, I was like:


It feels amazing! I officially love shea butter on my hair! It would be nice if my twists felt softer after sleep but I never wear them out in public so its okay. I also judged the color of my hair based on this one bathroom in my house with lighting that makes everything look ashy so thats why I thought my hair looked dull. I don't go in there often so the fact that it does that had slipped my mind. 

Anyways, I'm so glad I finally have soft hair  *and *I learned how to flat twist today so I have an easy, quick solution to how I can style my hair after I wash it now. No more three-four house mini twist sessions. Today is a good hair day in history for me... even though my flat twists still look horrible, lol. Now I'll stop talking so much, I promise. 

Edit: I keep watching this video every time someone likes my comment and I go to check the alert. I've laughed hysterically all nine+ times that I watched it. Something is honestly wrong with me.


----------



## Chicoro

FadingDelilah said:


> I will definitely keep note of what works and what doesn't. But my first impression was based on the way my _twists _looked and felt. I just took them down and my hair is actually SOOO SOFT! I was in shock! It has never felt that soft. When my hair dries in twists, after sleeping on them they feel crispy and rough for some reason  so I thought the shea butter wasn't adding much softness. But once I felt my hair while it out, I like:
> 
> 
> It feels amazing! I officially love she butter on my hair! It would be nice if my twists felt softer after sleep but I never wear them out in public so its okay. I also judged the color of my hair based on this one bathroom in my house with lighting that makes everything look ashy so thats why I thought my hair looked dull. I don't go in there often so the fact that it does that had slipped my mind.
> 
> Anyways, I'm so glad I finally have soft hair  *and *I learned how to flat twist today so I have an easy, quick solution to how I can style my hair after I wash it now. No more three-four house mini twist sessions. Today is a good hair day in history for me... even though my flat twists still look horrible, lol. Now I'll stop talking so much, I promise.



*Congratulations!!*​





Queen Shea scores again!


----------



## GGsKin

Chicoro said:


> @AbsyBlvd , your mix looks so thick, rich, dense and creamy! How long does that batch you made last? Do you use it exclusively for your hair? Or, do you use it for your skin, too?



I've made 3 batches using different techniques each time. This one is the airiest of my mixes.

This is the largest batch I've made. The two previous times, I made 8oz/ 227ml batches. The first lasted about 8 weeks. I'm about a third of the way through my second batch now (but I added a little more Shea and oils when I mixed with a beater for the second time because it was too hard).

Really I make it for my hair but I will use any excess on my body. Rarely, I use it to seal in my lotion if I'm feeling extra.


----------



## ArrrBeee

I really love this thread. The support and positivity is out of this world. 

Have a great week Shea siblings.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> YES! Now, I understand. Was your shampoo bar made with Shea as well?



Yes, I always include Shea butter in my bars due to the high amount of unsaponifiables. This will ensure that a small deposit will be left behind upon rinsing. It also helps to keep the bar hard and long lasting. Shea butter is everything!


----------



## caribeandiva

tapioca_pudding said:


> How much fragrance oil are you all adding to your butter?


20 drops to a pound of Shea butter.


----------



## LivingInPeace

I washed my hair yesterday and sealed with my cocoa Shea mix. Tonight I spritzed my hair with water and did eight flat twists and Bantu knotted each twist. My hair feels so soft. I hope it’s dry by morning. I don’t want to sit under the dryer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@AbsyBlvd
Your SB Blend looks.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I use about 10 drops of Fra.grance Oil. 

It's easy to "overdo" it.


----------



## GGsKin

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AbsyBlvd
> Your SB Blend looks.....



It does doesn't it (if I do say so myself). I can hardly wait to start using it proper. It's the my favourite scented batch to date and texture so light to the touch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@AbsyBlvd
Gurl....You put your foot in that Batch!.....


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AbsyBlvd
> *Gurl....You put your hoof in that Batch!*.....



(I fixed that for you. She's a Shea-Made Unicorn, you know!)


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Yes, I always include Shea butter in my bars due to the high amount of unsaponifiables. This will ensure that a small deposit will be left behind upon rinsing. It also helps to keep the bar hard and long lasting. Shea butter is everything!



I'm going to be 'ghetto' and just add some Shea butter mix to my shampoo during wash time.  The last time I delved into soap making, I ended up with a 10 pound bar.   So, I'm going to use what I have in the house. I never thought to do this until now.





It seems I'm just a copy cat when it comes to your processes.


----------



## Chicoro

*Shea Butter Can Help Save the Hair of an Incapacitated, Bedridden, Loved One*​

I have a family member who was not necessarily hospital or bed bound, but she was unable to get to the shop to get her hair done due to health issues. In fact, she wasn't able to get to her hair for 8 months. She felt really bad and I told her not to focus on that. Any type of distractions like this is a form of stress that can interfere with or adversely impacts someone's healing process. Thus, for some of us, hair is tremendously importantly to us, even during some forms of illness.

What she did do was use Shea butter in her hair, that was mixed with vitamin e and castor oil. *The anti-fungal properties, which are the non-saponifiables of Shea butter, specifically the triterpenes of Shea butter, prevented any odors from arising from the scalp and kept her scalp clean.*

If this were to befall her again, or someone else I know, I would recommend a two-step process: Scurl first, then apply Shea butter daily.

There will be repercussions to not grooming the hair for this period of time, of course. That is because the shed hair will remain in the confines of any braids, ponytails or twists that one may have during the illness. Thus, there will be matted hair and tangles.

Once the person is ready to wash the hair, have them pre-poo with glycerin and oil to loosen up the shed hair and help lubricate the strands. Never put water, shampoo and conditioner on month old or older, matted hair.

I have learned from experience that matted hair can be saved. I helped saved relaxed hair with Scurl  and now natural hair with Shea butter.

If you have a bedridden loved one, even if the person is male, consider a little Shea butter in their hair. It may comfort them in more ways than we will ever know.

_When she was able to get her strength and go to the shop, the person who did her hair stated that it had grown and had gotten longer!  _


----------



## Chicoro

@tapioca_pudding , @ElevatedEnergy , @AbsyBlvd and @Alma Petra 
I found some fragrances on Amazon France. I just got two (2) for now: Chocolate and vanilla. I'm excited.


----------



## Chicoro

FadingDelilah said:


> [...]
> 
> Edit: I keep watching this video every time someone likes my comment and I go to check the alert. I've laughed hysterically all nine+ times that I watched it. *Something is honestly wrong with me.*



It's called being filled with joy and happiness. Enjoy and relish it. It's the way to lasting, inner peace.


----------



## GGsKin

Chicoro said:


> @tapioca_pudding , @ElevatedEnergy , @AbsyBlvd and @Alma Petra
> I found some fragrances on Amazon France. I just got two (2) for now: Chocolate and vanilla. I'm excited.



That's great! I'm glad you managed to find something. Your Shea will be smelling sweet sweet soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chicoro said:


> *(I fixed that for you. She's a Shea-Made Unicorn, you know!)*


@Chicoro 

Lawd!  She shole did that thang!

Hoof All Up in it....


----------



## reallynow

Just popped in to say I love this thread and I've been lurking.  I was anti-shea (for my hair) for years. My mother is a mixtress and made me a sheabutter mix for Christmas. I finally got the jar out about a month ago because of you ladies.  I wasn't sure how I was going to use it.  I'm transitioning so I wear twist outs, washing and retwisting weekly. 

First shea wash - I was using shea butter daily to fluff my twist out.  The day before I washed my twist out was on it's laaassstttt leg.  I slathered it with shea and pulled it into a ponytail.  The next day I didn't have time to prepoo.  My hair is easy to tangle so prepooing helps me detangle and section for washing. Let me say - my hair hates sulfate shampoo so I usually use a shampoo bar, diluted shampoo, sulfate free or cowash.  Well, I was rushing and grabbed the wrong bottle, a sulfate shampoo.  I was shook because I hadn't diluted this bottle yet.  First section couldn't be saved, so I thought.  Before I put in a cheapie conditioner to try to detangle I started finger detangling and ladiesssssssssssssssssssss.  The tangles and knots were easy to get out and I was able to mostly finger detangle that section.  Was it the shea slide???  I wasn't convinced yet because the shampoo I grabbed was "natural" so I thought it could be the poo.

Second and Third shea washes were basically the same.  No prepoo, just a slathered sheabutter ponytail.  The shea coupled with diluted shampoo or my shampoo bar and  I can literally finger detangle with ease and I've never been about that life.  It's the sheabutter!!!

I'm not a mixtress so I've placed a order with my Mamma for some more sheabutter for my hair.  She doesn't remember what she put in this batch but it's almost gone so... 

I may order a pail, just in case.


----------



## Aggie

AbsyBlvd said:


> I've made 3 batches using different techniques each time. This one is the airiest of my mixes.
> 
> This is the largest batch I've made. The two previous times, I made 8oz/ 227ml batches. The first lasted about 8 weeks. I'm about a third of the way through my second batch now (but I added a little more Shea and oils when I mixed with a beater for the second time because it was too hard).
> 
> Really I make it for my hair *but I will use any excess on my body. Rarely, I use it to seal in my lotion if I'm feeling extra.*




I guess I'm always feeling extra then, because I use Queen Shea on my body all the time . I so  love  how it makes my skin looks.


----------



## Aggie

Chicoro said:


> *I'm going to be 'ghetto' and just add some Shea butter mix to my shampoo during wash time. * The last time I delved into soap making, I ended up with a 10 pound bar.   So, I'm going to use what I have in the house. I never thought to do this until now. ​


​

So @Chicoro, how do you plan to do the bolded? I just might do this too depending on ease of use, of course.


----------



## Chicoro

Aggie said:


> So @Chicoro, how do you plan to do the bolded? I just might do this too depending on ease of use, of course.



I may melt down the Shea butter or just dilute my shampoo with the butter with some hot water. I don't know. It's a mystery even to me....







Do you want to  ride with with me, @Aggie?

 
What's your plan?


----------



## Chicoro

reallynow said:


> Just popped in to say I love this thread and I've been lurking.  I was anti-shea (for my hair) for years. My mother is a mixtress and made me a sheabutter mix for Christmas. I finally got the jar out about a month ago because of you ladies.  I wasn't sure how I was going to use it.  I'm transitioning so I wear twist outs, washing and retwisting weekly.
> 
> First shea wash - I was using shea butter daily to fluff my twist out.  The day before I washed my twist out was on it's laaassstttt leg.  I slathered it with shea and pulled it into a ponytail.  The next day I didn't have time to prepoo.  My hair is easy to tangle so prepooing helps me detangle and section for washing. Let me say - my hair hates sulfate shampoo so I usually use a shampoo bar, diluted shampoo, sulfate free or cowash.  Well, I was rushing and grabbed the wrong bottle, a sulfate shampoo.  I was shook because I hadn't diluted this bottle yet.  First section couldn't be saved, so I thought.  Before I put in a cheapie conditioner to try to detangle I started finger detangling and ladiesssssssssssssssssssss.  The tangles and knots were easy to get out and I was able to mostly finger detangle that section.  Was it the shea slide???  I wasn't convinced yet because the shampoo I grabbed was "natural" so I thought it could be the poo.
> 
> Second and Third shea washes were basically the same.  No prepoo, just a slathered sheabutter ponytail.  The shea coupled with diluted shampoo or my shampoo bar and  I can literally finger detangle with ease and I've never been about that life.  It's the sheabutter!!!
> 
> I'm not a mixtress so I've placed a order with my Mamma for some more sheabutter for my hair.  She doesn't remember what she put in this batch but it's almost gone so...
> 
> I may order a pail, just in case.











Look, ya'll! Shea done got another one.

I'm glad you stopped lurking because it's messing up my
statistical calculations regarding my Shea-Made Unicorn data.
It's really hard to track lurkers.

G'one and buy your mamma a pail of Shea butter. That's the least she deserves for all the magic she brought into your life.


​


----------



## GGsKin

Aggie said:


> I guess I'm always feeling extra then, because I use Queen Shea on my body all the time . I so  love  how it makes my skin looks.



Lol The reason I say extra is that I've always preferred the feeling of lotion on my skin rather than butter and my lotion does an excellent job, where I don't feel the butter is necessary. I
Although, it doesn't stop me dabbling from time to time. This Queen Shea is something else.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> I'm going to be 'ghetto' and just add some Shea butter mix to my shampoo during wash time.  *The last time I delved into soap making, I ended up with a 10 pound bar. *  So, I'm going to use what I have in the house. I never thought to do this until now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems I'm just a copy cat when it comes to your processes.



This tickled me! Probably because I just had a soap seize up on me too and turn into a big block in the bowl. I basically had to spoon it out and push it into the molds and it still turned into some ugly mess. I swear some will never understand the level of failures it takes until you get just one success. LOL The smallest thing can make or break a batch. I'm making my third batch of a pumpkin spice soap today. The first batch was beautiful....until I added some rough powder to it that change it's texture. The second batch was beautiful....but the fragrance oil caused it to seize on me. But they were all lessons. So hopefully this batch today is the best. They say the third time is the charm right?! LOL


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Aggie said:


> I guess I'm always feeling extra then, because I use Queen Shea on my body all the time . I so  love  how it makes my skin looks.



Me too @Aggie I use it every day after I shower. I be feeling so silky smooth too! LOL


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> Look, ya'll! Shea done got another one.
> 
> I'm glad you stopped lurking *because it's messing up my
> statistical calculations regarding my Shea-Made Unicorn data.
> It's really hard to track lurkers.*
> 
> G'one and buy your mamma a pail of Shea butter. That's the least she deserves for all the magic she brought into your life.
> 
> 
> ​



OMG, you are on a roll @Chicoro After pulling an all nighter with a teething, cranky baby...I needed some laughs! Thanks for bringing the sunshine!


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> This tickled me! Probably because I just had a soap seize up on me too and turn into a big block in the bowl. I basically had to spoon it out and push it into the molds and it still turned into some ugly mess. I swear some will never understand the level of failures it takes until you get just one success. LOL The smallest thing can make or break a batch. I'm making my third batch of a pumpkin spice soap today. The first batch was beautiful....until I added some rough powder to it that change it's texture. The second batch was beautiful....but the fragrance oil caused it to seize on me. But they were all lessons. So hopefully this batch today is the best. *They say the tird time is the charm right?! *LOL





Soapmaking?   More like _*SMOKE*_ making! 




Yes, the third time is the charm. Better you than me with all that soap drama. First of all, I was only 1 of a few  Black people in my apartment complex. So, already people were on alert.

 I can't remember if I made hot pressed or cold pressed soap. I mixed something together, and that stuff started smoking. I had on big gloves and goggles. I almost choked to death and had to put that mess outside. I came outside the front door with that stuff smoking in a bowl, with my goggles and gloves. NEVER. AGAIN.

Who makes soap in a closed up, carpeted room? *Raises hand while choking on smoke*


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> OMG, you are on a roll @Chicoro After pulling an all nighter with a teething, cranky baby...I needed some laughs! *Thanks for bringing the sunshine*!



Let me go get it: 






Back for his second appearance in this thread: Sunshine!​


----------



## Aggie

Chicoro said:


> I may melt down the Shea butter or just dilute my shampoo with the butter with some hot water. I don't know. It's a mystery even to me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to  ride with with me, @Aggie?
> 
> View attachment 426758
> What's your plan?


I sure do. This method interest me a lot so I do want to try it very soon  @Chicoro. I do like the idea of melting down the shea butter and adding it to the shampoo though.


----------



## Sarabellam

I just got my shipment of cleopatra Shea butter ( ivory and yellow). I have higher expectations for the ivory but my interest was peaked the most by the yellow so I opened that one first. 

Mhmmm...

When I tell you this stuff melted down like butta. 

I’ve been wondering how some of you are saying that you don’t get any gritty bits in your hair. I’ve been buying Shea off amazon for years and I never had this type of buttery goodness before. I just want to roll around in it 

These two pounds will only cover me from head to toe for a week tops... I need to stock up!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

My fragrance oils got delivert!!! 

Shout out to @ElevatedEnergy re: the butter cream  you told me about that one long ago lol 

Thanks to all who provided their fragrance to Shea ratios!!!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Also shout out to Queen Shea for these blingy braids she bestowed upon me....


----------



## Aggie

tapioca_pudding said:


> Also shout out to Queen Shea for these blingy braids she bestowed upon me....


Very Pretty and luscious @tapioca_pudding


----------



## Aggie

I did some shea gliding tonight to seal in my SSI Coco Creme Leave-in Conditioner. My hair really loves this wonderful combination.  It kept my hair very soft for 3 days and truthfully, it could have gone longer but I missed running that Shea through my hair, plus I want to keep the ends from getting those pesky fairy knots.


----------



## Sosoothing

tapioca_pudding said:


> Also shout out to Queen Shea for these blingy braids she bestowed upon me....



Are you using rollers to get the ends to curl like that?


----------



## GGsKin

@tapioca_pudding  I'm sorry but I just wanna squeeze that braid it's looking so fat and juicy.


----------



## Chicoro

Marketing Channel Strategy in Rural Emerging Markets Ben Neuwirth.pdf (40 pages)

*Marketing Channel Strategies in Rural Emerging Markets Unlocking Business Potential *


This document talks about getting services from the international market to rural markets.
It can be REVERSED  and used to figure out how to get rural market products to the international market. 

-----------------------------------------------
Sending aid money doesn't help. Bashing the culture and the men and women dynamics doesn't help. What helps: When the women receive EDUCATION.

Yeah? And? Well...I don't know yet. I'm still mulling things over. I scanned the article but have not read or studied it yet.
-----------------------------------------------



​
*I'm determined 
to get me some Shea butter 
STRAIGHT OUTTA the SHEA BELT!*

I already done told ya'll

that *YES,*

Wakanda is located in the Shea Belt.

Togo, Ivory Coast, Mali, Ghana, Nigeria, Burkina Faso, Uganda will work,too! 








​


----------



## Chicoro

*Whipped Shea Butter and My Greasy Hair:

ACTIVATE!*






_Form of: My braids in a baggied bun!_

_I figured _it out for me. I realized that I absolutely love and adore my Shea butter whipped to a light, buttery, melt in hair perfection. This is a huge part of the pleasure of using Shea butter for me. But, my hair is so greasy that as soon as I wash my hoodie and put it on, it's right back greasy within seconds. So, what I do is just pull my freshly Shea greased braids back into my ponytail, put them inside a baggie and put a knee hi over that.
*
 Voila! It's Bagging My Hair 2.0!*

Now I can enjoy my delicious, buttery whipped Shea butter mix and keep my clothes and the manilla files at work grease print free!

*YES!*​


----------



## Chicoro

The baggy protects my ends throughout my work day, protects my clothes and it allows me to enjoy Shea butter on my hair the way I love to enjoy it. It's not super cute. 

Now, I'm protecting my hair all day and doing my *Hair Ends Routine* with castor oil, at night. It is so simple and finally came together for me today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

AbsyBlvd said:


> *I'm sorry but I just wanna squeeze that braid it's looking so fat and juicy.*


@tapioca_pudding
Yep.  What just she said

Sorry Girl = sorrynotsorry

@AbsyBlvd


----------



## Chicoro

*The Month of March is turning into a Shea-Made Hair Unicorn Windfall!!!*








*We've got Another Winner! *






It keeps on progressing!






The winner is....




​


----------



## Chicoro

*@tapioca_pudding ,*​
I, Chicoro, hereby induct you into the Shea-Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame, on this day of Tuesday, March 20th, 2018. She was outted as a Shea-Made Unicorn in post #3133 due to having luscious, fat, juicy, shiny Shea butta braids, BABY!

















*Gallop on down here, and take your place in the herd, girl! 


Shea Made Unicorns, do your thing! 
*
​


----------



## GGsKin

IDareT'sHair said:


> @tapioca_pudding
> Yep.  What just she said
> 
> *Sorry Girl = sorrynotsorry*
> 
> @AbsyBlvd



@IDareT'sHair You know it girl! It's giving me the same urge I get when I see fat cheeks on a baby.


----------



## Chicoro

Sarabellam said:


> [...]
> 
> *These two pounds will only cover me from head to toe for a week tops... I need to stock up!*



Two pounds for an entire week? _*What? *_You slipping, 'cause you definitely  _ain't Shea Sliding! _You may want to consider a *10* pound, pail purchase. That *might* get you through the week.

-----> Just playing!<-------


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Sosoothing said:


> Are you using rollers to get the ends to curl like that?


No ma'am I just take my leave in (Oyin Hair Dew) and twirl my ends around my finger until I get a spiral. Then I take my whipped shea and squeeze it into the curl to lubricate my ends. I plan on wearing these for a day to have a bangin braid out tomorrow


----------



## tapioca_pudding

AbsyBlvd said:


> @tapioca_pudding  I'm sorry but I just wanna squeeze that braid it's looking so fat and juicy.



 Trust me I do the same thing!!!! Thank you!!

My braids have never been this juicy and squeezable before Queen Shea


----------



## caribeandiva

My friend sent me her one month progress pictures since I helped her start her Shea journey. Enjoy ladies!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> *@tapioca_pudding ,*​
> I, Chicoro, hereby induct you into the Shea-Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame, on this day of Tuesday, March 20th, 2018. She was outted as a Shea-Made Unicorn in post #3133 due to having luscious, fat, juicy, shiny Shea butta braids, BABY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gallop on down her, and take your place in the herd, girl!
> 
> 
> Shea Made Unicorns, do your thing!
> *
> ​


Welcome to the herd! @tapioca_pudding your hair looks so juicy and healthy!! Shea butter done got you too gurl! Don’t stop now.


----------



## caribeandiva

Missjaxon said:


> @Chicoro  Yes, ma'am. Since I'm in the center I might as well ask for prayer. *I have a little less than 16 lbs of Shea and I still considered ordering the pails.*


This made me laugh so hard


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> My friend sent me her one month progress pictures since I helped her start her Shea journey. Enjoy ladies!
> View attachment 426876



Does she have Shea butter on her hair in the first picture, the before photo? Because if that is pure growth, which I believe it is, that is amazing progress!


----------



## reallynow

Just ordered  2 pails of shea, 1 for me and 1 sent directly to my Mother.   Also got some black soap and mango butter.  I have a feeling I'm going to have to become my own mixtress.  I put in an order for a bunch of body products with her more than a month ago and haven't gotten one drip drop of lotion, body butter, nada.  I'm able but she's created a spoiled monster at this point *sigh* #firstworldproblems 
Let me go back and pay attention to the shea mixes.


----------



## mzteaze

I missed a bunch of days while I was off at my bra making workshop.  Hmmph!

But!. I found a new deodorant I like that lists Shea butter as the first ingredient!


----------



## Chicoro

reallynow said:


> Just popped in to say I love this thread and I've been lurking.  I was anti-shea (for my hair) for years. My mother is a mixtress and made me a sheabutter mix for Christmas.  [...]
> 
> *I may order a pail*, just in case.





reallynow said:


> *Just ordered  2 pails of shea, 1 for me and 1 sent directly to my Mother. *  Also got some black soap and mango butter.  I have a feeling I'm going to have to become my own mixtress.  I put in an order for a bunch of body products with her more than a month ago and haven't gotten one drip drop of lotion, body butter, nada.  I'm able but she's created a spoiled monster at this point *sigh* #firstworldproblems
> Let me go back and pay attention to the shea mixes.







Well, it's over for you @reallynow . *I think you just need to go on and surrender to the power of Shea. *You've gone from a hater, to begging for your mom to make you something with Shea, to buying 2 pails of Shea and now becoming a mixtress yourself- because the NEED is so strong.





 If that is not the fastest and hardest slide into Shea addiction, I don't know what is.


----------



## Chicoro

mzteaze said:


> I missed a bunch of days while I was off at my bra making workshop.  Hmmph!
> 
> But!. I found a new deodorant I like that lists Shea butter as the first ingredient!



Can you share the name and brand with us, please?


----------



## reallynow

You are so right my shea sista...soooooooooo right!  And I love Yoda so this is perfect! 



Chicoro said:


> Well, it's over for you @reallynow . *I think you just need to go on and surrender to the power of Shea. *You've gone from a hater, to begging for your mom to make you something with Shea, to buying 2 pails of Shea and now becoming a mixtress yourself- because the NEED is so strong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that is not the fastest and hardest slide into Shea addiction, I don't know what is.


----------



## Hairties

Finally ordered from 3cayg. They ended up sending that shipping discount. 

I got a pail coming


----------



## Sosoothing

Hairties said:


> Finally ordered from 3cayg. They ended up sending that shipping discount.
> 
> I got a pail coming



I just went to the website and there is a big sign saying "unrefined Shea butter is out of stock" .


----------



## Hairties

Sosoothing said:


> I just went to the website and there is a big sign saying "unrefined Shea butter is out of stock" .




It was like that before I ordered! Y'all did that. 




 That's why I had to get the pail.


----------



## mzteaze

Chicoro said:


> Can you share the name and brand with us, please?



Habibi Body deodorant 
http://www.habibibody.com/Organic-Essential-Deodorant_p_35.html

I've used her products since 2006 (or thereabouts).


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> *Does she have Shea butter on her hair in the first picture, the before photo*? Because if that is pure growth, which I believe it is, that is amazing progress!


Yes. She does


----------



## Sosoothing

Hairties said:


> It was like that before I ordered! Y'all did that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I had to get the pail.



Oh,  I see.  I want a pail too .  Let me go back then.


----------



## Sosoothing

tapioca_pudding said:


> No ma'am I just take my leave in (Oyin Hair Dew) and twirl my ends around my finger until I get a spiral. Then I take my whipped shea and squeeze it into the curl to lubricate my ends. I plan on wearing these for a day to have a bangin braid out tomorrow



Really? That was all? I don't know if my hair is that obedient but I'm certainly going to try your method.


----------



## caribeandiva

Sosoothing said:


> I just went to the website and there is a big sign saying "unrefined Shea butter is out of stock" .


LHCF strikes again!!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> *Whipped Shea Butter and My Greasy Hair:
> 
> ACTIVATE!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Form of: My braids in a baggied bun!_
> 
> _I figured _it out for me. I realized that I absolutely love and adore my Shea butter whipped to a light, buttery, melt in hair perfection. This is a huge part of the pleasure of using Shea butter for me. But, my hair is so greasy that as soon as I wash my hoodie and put it on, it's right back greasy within seconds. So, what I do is just pull my freshly Shea greased braids back into my ponytail, put them inside a baggie and put a knee hi over that.
> *
> Voila! It's Bagging My Hair 2.0!*
> 
> Now I can enjoy my delicious, buttery whipped Shea butter mix and keep my clothes and the manilla files at work grease print free!
> 
> *YES!*​


It’s funny you mentioned baggying because I’ve been thinking of doing that at night to save my pillows from my greasy Shea mix. Right now I’m still using the almost pure 100% Shea mix which isn’t oily at all. Like you I miss the fun of using the luxurious, fluffy mix that apparently you can only get by using more oil. Baggying is an excellent solution!


----------



## Chicoro

Sosoothing said:


> I just went to the website and there is a big sign saying "unrefined Shea butter is out of stock" .






Hairties said:


> It was like that before I ordered! Y'all did that.
> 
> 
> That's why I had to get the pail.





caribeandiva said:


> LHCF strikes again!!



Every. Single. Time!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Yes. She does



So how many inches did your friend grow? It looks like her "hair feets" are about to land by April, for sure!


----------



## Chicoro

reallynow said:


> You are so right my shea sista...soooooooooo right!  And I love Yoda so this is perfect!



Is Yoda multilingual? Because his English is messed up. He's always putting his verbs first. 

*Was trying to discover Yoda's language and came up Yaddle.* *Had no idea she even existed.  She looks relaxed. She might be a straight hair natural, though. Based on the lack of shine on her hair, I doubt she's a Shea butter user.

***I was talking about Yoda's English, and mine is similar. We might be family.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Chicoro said:


> *@tapioca_pudding ,*​
> I, Chicoro, hereby induct you into the Shea-Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame, on this day of Tuesday, March 20th, 2018. She was outted as a Shea-Made Unicorn in post #3133 due to having luscious, fat, juicy, shiny Shea butta braids, BABY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gallop on down her, and take your place in the herd, girl!
> 
> 
> Shea Made Unicorns, do your thing!
> *
> ​








*takes pail-shaped award*

I don't even know where to start.....!

*aggressively grabs microphone*

First and foremost all praise and glory to Queen Shea for deeming me worthy of her buttery blessings. Without her emollient essence I wouldn't be standing here today. 

Next up big thanks to @Chicoro for staring this thread. I knew the legends of Shea but this thread brought me closer to the teachings and opened my eyes to the true meaning of being a unicorn. Bless up gyal. 

Not to be forgotten are the ladies of this thread who have stood by me thru random braid photos, incoherent posts and over use of gifs. Y'all da real MVPs. 

I hope that by receiving this honor, little black boys and girls will see someone who looks like them and know that they too can be a Shea made unicorn. Nothing is impossible. 

And never forget...







*drops mic, mainly because hands are too greasy from over applying Shea*


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> So how many inches did your friend grow? It looks like her "hair feets" are about to land by April, for sure!


I just asked her. She said she didn’t take measurements. Oh well.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Sosoothing said:


> Really? That was all? I don't know if my hair is that obedient but I'm certainly going to try your method.


Yea that method works well for me. I use a decent amount of leave in so my hair is easier to manipulate and just twirl. Try it!


----------



## caribeandiva

tapioca_pudding said:


> *takes pail-shaped award*
> 
> I don't even know where to start.....!
> 
> *aggressively grabs microphone*


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

tapioca_pudding said:


> My fragrance oils got delivert!!!
> 
> Shout out to @ElevatedEnergy re: the butter cream  you told me about that one long ago lol
> 
> Thanks to all who provided their fragrance to Shea ratios!!!



Yummy! 

It's sad that I have just about all the oils in your picture!!!


----------



## Chicoro

tapioca_pudding said:


> **takes pail-shaped award**
> 
> I don't even know where to start.....!
> 
> *aggressively grabs microphone*
> 
> [...]
> 
> And never forget...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *drops mic, mainly because hands are too greasy from over applying Shea*




How could I have not shown the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame *Award* all this time! 

Here it is: 7 pounds of a Gallon of Glory!
Don't chew on the plastic. It'll make you sick.​
​


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> My friend sent me her one month progress pictures since I helped her start her Shea journey. Enjoy ladies!
> View attachment 426876



It looks like she got 1.5 to 2 inches of growth. Look at the distance from the top of her shoulders to the end of the braid, in both pictures.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Sosoothing said:


> I just went to the website and there is a big sign saying "unrefined Shea butter is out of stock" .





Hairties said:


> It was like that before I ordered! Y'all did that.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I had to get the pail.





I promise when I ordered a few weeks ago that I left some for my Shea siblings. *Slides out to tag someone else, while singing that old Shaggy song*


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> Is Yoda multilingual? Because his English is messed up. He's always putting his verbs first.
> 
> *Was trying to discover Yoda's language and came up Yaddle.* *Had no idea she even existed.  *She looks relaxed. She might be a straight hair natural, though. Based on the lack of shine on her hair, I doubt she's a Shea butter user.*
> 
> ***I was talking about Yoda's English, and mine is similar. We might be family.
> View attachment 426904




Lawd!!!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

tapioca_pudding said:


> *takes pail-shaped award*
> 
> I don't even know where to start.....!
> 
> *aggressively grabs microphone*
> 
> First and foremost all praise and glory to Queen Shea for deeming me worthy of her buttery blessings. Without her emollient essence I wouldn't be standing here today.
> 
> Next up big thanks to @Chicoro for staring this thread. I knew the legends of Shea but this thread brought me closer to the teachings and opened my eyes to the true meaning of being a unicorn. Bless up gyal.
> 
> Not to be forgotten are the ladies of this thread who have stood by me thru random braid photos, incoherent posts and over use of gifs. Y'all da real MVPs.
> 
> I hope that by receiving this honor, little black boys and girls will see someone who looks like them and know that they too can be a Shea made unicorn. Nothing is impossible.
> 
> And never forget...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *drops mic, mainly because hands are too greasy from over applying Shea*



Ok I'm done. I need to put this hot tea down because I done spit it out at least 3 times while ready this acceptance speech.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

caribeandiva said:


> My friend sent me her one month progress pictures since I helped her start her Shea journey. Enjoy ladies!
> View attachment 426876



Come thru hair feets!!!! Your friend is making awesome progress!


----------



## Chicoro

I went to the beauty supply today and bought me two (2) bottles of castor oil and the large size of Scurl. I still haven't gotten to my hair. Every time I feel well, I get the sniffles, a sore throat or come down with hoof and mouth issues. 

So, I've got to wait until I'm feeling real good. My hair stays wet for a day or two and any residual health issues will just come roaring back. Thank goodness Shea butter has anti-microbial components.

I think I'm going to whip up just a bit more Shea butter so my jar can be full to the brim with that yellow, buttery goodness. Let the slathering begin.

Night, night ya'll!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> It looks like she got 1.5 to 2 inches of growth. Look at the distance from the top of her shoulders to the end of the braid, in both pictures.


I agree. I too think she got at least an inch of growth (if not 2)! That’s so exciting!!  She’s blowing us away right out of the gates with her hair journey. She did NOT come to play.  I’m grateful I get to witness it.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> How could I have not shown the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame *Award* all this time!
> 
> Here it is: 7 pounds of a Gallon of Glory!
> Don't chew on the plastic. It'll make you sick.​
> View attachment 426906​


Or this: 
 

@tapioca_pudding you like?


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> I went to the beauty supply today and bought me two (2) bottles of castor oil and the large size of Scurl. I still haven't gotten to my hair. Every time I feel well, I get the sniffles, a sore throat or come down with hoof and mouth issues.
> 
> So, I've got to wait until I'm feeling real good. My hair stays wet for a day or two and any residual health issues will just come roaring back. Thank goodness Shea butter has anti-microbial components.
> 
> I think I'm going to whip up just a bit more Shea butter so my jar can be full to the brim with that yellow, buttery goodness. Let the slathering begin.
> 
> Night, night ya'll!


Feel better. There must natural Shea cold and flu medicine you can make right?


----------



## caribeandiva

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Ok I'm done. I need to put this hot tea down because I done spit it out at least 3 times while ready this acceptance speech.


I know right! Best acceptance speech ever! @tapioca_pudding is hilarious!


----------



## FadingDelilah

4 days and a cotton head scarf worn out today later, and my hair is still luxuriously soft and shiny from shea butter. I feel so pretty with my hair out now.  **cries over the blessings of Shea**  My sister said to me the other day, "your hair looks like you should be in one of those hair commercials endorsing a product." I was like  because she usually only roasts me about my hair (in a joking way. We have that type of relationship ), and my hair wasn't even styled well.

But ya'll honestly got me in here feeling self conscious about my shea stash. I'm looking at my modestly sized 10.5 oz jar of shea thinking, "this should last me about 4 months" since I use only a little per section on my hair (I have _a lot_ of hair too), while some of ya'll got pails of the stuff and still saying you need more No wonder some of ya'll leave grease stains!

But I've been thinking lately. I think people who use less oil in their shea butter tend to use less shea on their hair since if not, it wont sink in very well (making the hair stiff and white) which is why there are no grease stains with less oily shea. Hence, my theory is that people might just tend to use _more _shea butter when they use _more oil_ in their mixes, which is what leads to the grease stains. Therefore, I think that its not about the amount of oil you use but the amount of shea you're applying. Of course this is all based on the assumption that you greasy ladies are using larger amounts of shea than the nongreasy ladies. I'm not sure if you are or not though, so I may be wrong. What do ya'll think? Do you use a lot more of your oily shea in your hair because it doesn't cause the white-look/build up? Or am I just tripping?


----------



## Sosoothing

@FadingDelilah 

I haven't seen a trace of this buildup that you mention. I have noticed other members mention it before,  but so far I haven't had to deal with it. Maybe it comes off on wash day.


----------



## FadingDelilah

Sosoothing said:


> @FadingDelilah
> 
> I haven't seen a trace of this buildup that you mention. I have noticed other members mention it before,  but so far I haven't had to deal with it. Maybe it comes off on wash day.



I mean buildup when applying it, not after-wash buildup that you can only remove by clarifying. If I try to apply too much Shea butter on my hair at one give time to moisturize, it will turn white and feel kind of stiff on my hair. So I can only use a little per application. I have no issue with it washing out though, even if it does make my hair stiff and white.


----------



## Sosoothing

FadingDelilah said:


> I mean buildup when applying it, not after-wash buildup that you can only remove by clarifying. If I try to apply too much Shea butter on my hair at one give time to moisturize, it will turn white and feel kind of stiff on my hair. So I can only use a little per application. I have no issue with it washing out though, even if it does make my hair stiff and white.



That is what I meant. Sorry for not explaining it properly. If I apply too much it turns white but in a little while it melts in to my hair and there's no visible build up. It still leaves my hair soft.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

tapioca_pudding said:


> *takes pail-shaped award*
> 
> I don't even know where to start.....!
> 
> *aggressively grabs microphone*
> 
> First and foremost all praise and glory to Queen Shea for deeming me worthy of her buttery blessings. Without her emollient essence I wouldn't be standing here today.
> 
> Next up big thanks to @Chicoro for staring this thread. I knew the legends of Shea but this thread brought me closer to the teachings and opened my eyes to the true meaning of being a unicorn. Bless up gyal.
> 
> Not to be forgotten are the ladies of this thread who have stood by me thru random braid photos, incoherent posts and over use of gifs. Y'all da real MVPs.
> 
> I hope that by receiving this honor, little black boys and girls will see someone who looks like them and know that they too can be a Shea made unicorn. *Nothing is impossible. *
> 
> And never forget...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *drops mic, mainly because hands are too greasy from over applying Shea*



First of all, CONGRATS TO YOU, Tapioca!!!!  GIRL, I love the bolded!!!!!  Especially "everybody wants to be us" lololol!!!  And you are absolutely right!   And on that note....

This shea is incredible and when I tell you it really grows the hair, it does.  As I have mentioned countless times, if you look back at all of the naturals on youtube with long hair, like Naptural85, everyone has thick luxurious long hair and all of them had a common denominator which was shea butter.   My husband shaved his head three days ago.  He has to shave it again now because he keeps using my shea butter mix.  He said he loves the way it makes his head shine and he says his razor bumps are minimal.  He uses it every day, bless his heart. 

Meanwhile,  I've been out of the loop, but can someone post a link as to where they are purchasing these buckets of shea butter and those delicious scents?

@ElevatedEnergy I think I'm going to do a trial run of making my own shampoo bar.  I have a huge block of Black Soap.  I melted it down with distilled water and made my own shampoo (with various oils) and I absolutely LOVE it!  I even use it as a body wash too.  I wonder, without using any chemicals, could I melt down the black soap, add some oils in conjunction with some melted shea butter and put it in a mold and freeze it?  Your thoughts?

Shea butter usage and a consistent regimen will yield results.  I strongly believe that the shea butter was put on earth for US to be used by US to protect our beautiful melanated skin, hair, etc. from the harsh elements.  This is why we wear it so well and our skin glistens.  Put some on your feet after you've given yourself  a pedicure.   Watch and see what happens.  Just don't slip n bustya as* shea slidin all ova the place lololol....


----------



## caribeandiva

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Meanwhile, I've been out of the loop, but can someone post a link as to where they are purchasing these buckets of shea butter and those delicious scents?


For the pails of Shea:
http://www.3cayg.com/

For the yummy scents:
https://www.pandjtrading.com/


----------



## Aggie

tapioca_pudding said:


> And never forget...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **drops mic, mainly because hands are too greasy from over applying Shea**


     @bolded


----------



## NappyNelle

I almost had to throw my boyfriend away. Why?

He said, "Nelle... I love your butter mix but it's killing me."

I said, "Huh?" And gave him THAT LOOK. I had just slathered my hair and body in shea mix.






He apologized immediately, LOL, but said: "I have a migraine baby and all I smell is rose."

My (amber and) rose shea mix + his awful cigarettes = disaster. Even I started feeling lightheaded and woozy. 

So, I fixed my mix by removing half and adding unscented shea to the batch. I smell good and don't think I'm going to die from the fragrance.


----------



## caribeandiva

I saw these in a store and they reminded me of this thread:


----------



## NappyNelle

ElevatedEnergy said:


> It depends on the fragrance being used. *Fruits, florals, beach, or nature type scents can get very overpowering if too much is used.*
> 
> For a 8 ounce Shea mix, I usually always start with 15 drops, mix in good, let it rest for a few days then test it on my hands. If it is not strong enough, I'll add in another 5 drops. However, I usually stop at 15.
> 
> For sweet, bakery scents, I usually always start at 25 and follow the same procedure.
> 
> I would say it's best not to overdo it. Someone upthread said they put an entire bottle in one of their mixes. *We can very much become nose blind to fragrances and keep adding when it's not really necessary.* The scent usually settles in and attaches on to the butter after a few days. It's just like adding fragrance to wax, it needs time to "cure".



I wish I read this last Wednesday!


----------



## Jade Feria

caribeandiva said:


> LHCF strikes again!!


  Glad I got my order in!


----------



## Jade Feria

caribeandiva said:


> I saw these in a store and they reminded me of this thread:
> View attachment 426944
> 
> View attachment 426940
> 
> View attachment 426942


Oooh is that Publix?? Get me some carrot cake!


----------



## Rsgal

Loving this thread with its tons of valuable info. Yall rock!!


----------



## caribeandiva

Jade Feria said:


> Oooh is that Publix?? Get me some carrot cake!


Yes gurl! Publix!


----------



## starchgirl

Chicoro said:


> I went to the beauty supply today and bought me two (2) bottles of castor oil and the large size of Scurl. I still haven't gotten to my hair. Every time I feel well, I get the sniffles, a sore throat or come down with hoof and mouth issues.
> 
> So, I've got to wait until I'm feeling real good. My hair stays wet for a day or two and any residual health issues will just come roaring back. Thank goodness Shea butter has anti-microbial components.
> 
> I think I'm going to whip up just a bit more Shea butter so my jar can be full to the brim with that yellow, buttery goodness. Let the slathering begin.
> 
> Night, night ya'll!



Love this thread, but so sad to see that our Crown Princess of Shea, @Chicoro is ill.

HRH Chicoro - may this humble citizen of Sheakanda please offer that your majesty consider using a sinus rinse/neti pot daily to dry your royal Shea sinuses and avoid the post nasal drip that's causing your sore throat.

Humbly,
sg


----------



## caribeandiva

Rsgal said:


> Loving this thread with its tons of valuable info. Yall rock!!


We need more Shea made unicorns in the hall of fame. Join us!


----------



## starchgirl

Snow day hair report: 

With this Noreaster shutting down everything, it's time for me to fully embrace the glory of Queen Shea.  

I've been lurking and dabbling. Bought a small container, made a mix. Been applying it sparingly to hair and face.

Studied here at the University of Sheakanda and I think it's time graduate!! Not leaving the house today and it's time to wash my 7 day old wash and go. Just slathered and drenched my hair in my Shea mix and put on a plastic shower cap. 

Had some extra on my hands so I rubbed it in DH's and DS2's hair and DS2 said Ahhhhh! Knew that child was a genius. He recognized Queen Shea immediately.

Planning to let it marinate for a few hours, then wash.

Will report back later!!


----------



## caribeandiva

starchgirl said:


> Had some extra on my hands so I rubbed it in DH's and DS2's hair and *DS2 said Ahhhhh! Knew that child was a genius. He recognized Queen Shea immediately*.


----------



## FadingDelilah

Sosoothing said:


> That is what I meant. Sorry for not explaining it properly. If I apply too much it turns white but in a little while it melts in to my hair and there's no visible build up. It still leaves my hair soft.



I will remember to try to give it a chance to melt in because of this post. Thank you 

Also, @


starchgirl said:


> Love this thread, but so sad to see that our Crown Princess of Shea, @Chicoro is ill.
> 
> HRH Chicoro - may this humble citizen of Sheakanda please offer that your majesty consider using a sinus rinse/neti pot daily to dry your royal Shea sinuses and avoid the post nasal drip that's causing your sore throat.
> 
> Humbly,
> sg




If it's alright Crown Princess I would also like to recommend taking a Vitamin C supplement. My immune system strengthened incredibly after incorporating it daily and while everyone else was getting really sick in my house from one another I never did. It is truly amazing how this vitamin protects you from all sorts of sicknesses. You can also just drink a few vitamin c packs from the store to help you recover speedily.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> First of all, CONGRATS TO YOU, Tapioca!!!!  GIRL, I love the bolded!!!!!  Especially "everybody wants to be us" lololol!!!  And you are absolutely right!   And on that note....
> 
> This shea is incredible and when I tell you it really grows the hair, it does.  As I have mentioned countless times, if you look back at all of the naturals on youtube with long hair, like Naptural85, everyone has thick luxurious long hair and all of them had a common denominator which was shea butter.   My husband shaved his head three days ago.  He has to shave it again now because he keeps using my shea butter mix.  He said he loves the way it makes his head shine and he says his razor bumps are minimal.  He uses it every day, bless his heart.
> 
> Meanwhile,  I've been out of the loop, but can someone post a link as to where they are purchasing these buckets of shea butter and those delicious scents?
> 
> @ElevatedEnergy I think I'm going to do a trial run of making my own shampoo bar.  I have a huge block of Black Soap.  *I melted it down with distilled water and made my own shampoo (with various oils) and I absolutely LOVE it!  I even use it as a body wash too.  I wonder, without using any chemicals, could I melt down the black soap, add some oils in conjunction with some melted shea butter and put it in a mold and freeze it?  Your thoughts?*
> 
> Shea butter usage and a consistent regimen will yield results.  I strongly believe that the shea butter was put on earth for US to be used by US to protect our beautiful melanated skin, hair, etc. from the harsh elements.  This is why we wear it so well and our skin glistens.  Put some on your feet after you've given yourself  a pedicure.   Watch and see what happens.  Just don't slip n bustya as* shea slidin all ova the place lololol....



I think that is an awesome idea. I've been using black soap for a year now the exact same way. Just make sure to freeze in small molds. That way you only melt down what you could use in one sitting. I have around 8 (4 ounce) bars in my freezer as we speak.


----------



## reallynow

caribeandiva said:


> For the pails of Shea:
> http://www.3cayg.com/
> 
> For the yummy scents:
> https://www.pandjtrading.com/



I know this wasn't for me but thanks for re-posting the links, I was looking for the scents.  Snowed in today and doing a little shopping. 

Reason #1,284,568,210 why I tend to just scan the hair and makeup part of the board.  Once I read all the testimonies I get excited and my fun money budget goes "poof".


----------



## Chicoro

starchgirl said:


> Love this thread, but so sad to see that our Crown Princess of Shea, @Chicoro is ill.
> 
> HRH Chicoro - may this humble citizen of Sheakanda please offer that your majesty consider using a sinus rinse/neti pot daily to dry your royal Shea sinuses and avoid the post nasal drip that's causing your sore throat.
> 
> Humbly,
> sg





FadingDelilah said:


> I will remember to try to give it a chance to melt in because of this post. Thank you
> 
> Also, @
> 
> If it's alright Crown Princess I would also like to recommend taking a Vitamin C supplement. My immune system strengthened incredibly after incorporating it daily and while everyone else was getting really sick in my house from one another I never did. It is truly amazing how this vitamin protects you from all sorts of sicknesses. You can also just drink a few vitamin c packs from the store to help you recover speedily.



Thank you ladies! I just have a runny nose, but I feel good! I just don't want to chance it and make things worse by wetting and washing my hair. Thank you for the suggestions about the neti pot and vitamin C. I appreciate it and the concern.


----------



## Chicoro

Jade Feria said:


> Oooh is that Publix?? Get me some carrot cake!



Look's like it with the  Boar's Head Meat. Piggly Wiggly is MY PLACE. Best cheese popcorn in town. No unicorns, though.


----------



## biznesswmn

Chicoro said:


> Girl, you need to STOP! My book is called, "Grow It" and I wrote it in 2008. I have two other books, Grow It in the French language version and  another book called, "Hair Products 101". I'm in the midst of  preparing to write my 4th book. I've met former President Obama in Cedar Rapids, Iowa. I asked him if I could take his picture and he said no. I know lots of things and very little at the same time. I'm not of the shadows because I post my photos with my face showing all the time so you need to quit playing, girl.
> 
> Everybody has something to contribute up in here. We are all accomplished in some area, including you. We all need work in some areas, including me and you! Now, back to our regularly scheduled Shea butter programming.


Aw come on and let a sista show u some love Ur in here handing out unicorn awards... We are proud of your accomplishments too!

I need to make time for that block of shea butter i have in my bathrm cabinet. Yall hav some nice ideas for mixes


----------



## Chicoro

I got my vanilla scented  perfume oil. I took it out the envelope and it was wrapped in plastic with the top still tightly on and the seal unbroken, and I could smell it.

It smelled like a brand new Barbie Doll! I wonder if they used to scent the toys.  It smells so lovely.


----------



## Chicoro

biznesswmn said:


> *Aw come on and let a sista show u some love Ur in here handing out unicorn awards... We are proud of your accomplishments too!*
> 
> I need to make time for that block of shea butter i have in my bathrm cabinet. Yall hav some nice ideas for mixes



Okay!!! Thank you!

Signed,

*The Crown Princess of Shea, Chicoro*


----------



## Chicoro

View attachment 426990


starchgirl said:


> Snow day hair report: [...]
> 
> *Studied here at the University of Sheakanda and I think it's time graduate!*! Not leaving the house today and it's time to wash my 7 day old wash and go. Just slathered and drenched my hair in my Shea mix and put on a plastic shower cap.
> 
> Had some extra on my hands so I rubbed it in DH's and DS2's hair and DS2 said Ahhhhh! Knew that child was a genius. He recognized Queen Shea immediately.
> 
> Planning to let it marinate for a few hours, then wash.
> 
> Will report back later!!



Cute!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> I saw these in a store and they reminded me of this thread:
> View attachment 426944
> 
> View attachment 426940
> 
> View attachment 426942



Did you buy one of the  Unicorn balloons?


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

caribeandiva said:


> For the pails of Shea:
> http://www.3cayg.com/
> 
> For the yummy scents:
> https://www.pandjtrading.com/



YOU ROCK!!!  Thank you so much, Carib!  Meanwhile, how is your hair journey coming along?


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I think that is an awesome idea. I've been using black soap for a year now the exact same way. Just make sure to freeze in small molds. That way you only melt down what you could use in one sitting. I have around 8 (4 ounce) bars in my freezer as we speak.



Bet!  This makes me feel so motivated....  Here is what I was thinking in terms of mixing and molding:

melt down the African Black Soap in hot water.
Add my oils - Coconut, sweet almond, Peppermint, Black Seed, JBCO
Melt down some shea, cupuacu, mango, and cocoa butters -- i know i have a few more, but don't want to over do it. 
I may add some other things, but not too much.   Maybe some Rosemary oil too...

Pour into a mold.  Now, I wonder if once I remove it from the mold to use as  shampoo bar, will it stay that way after contact with the water.  I don't have it in me to work with lye, etc.  I can't even imagine me in here mixing stuff together and we all blow up off da block right into the ocean lololol....

@Chicoro -- I hope you get better, hon!

@starchgirl -- ha ha...i like dat!  "University of Sheakanda" lolol...I'm over here crackin up....

So lemme find out Queen Shea has a church and a University lolol.....


----------



## FadingDelilah

Wait, hold up!











3,214 posts and 108 pages later, and Crown Princess @Chicoro's name is still not formally posted in the Shea-Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame? 

I DEMAND THAT IT BE POSTED.


----------



## GGsKin

Tell me about it @FadingDelilah it's a madness!


----------



## FadingDelilah

AbsyBlvd said:


> Tell me about it @FadingDelilah it's a madness!



I'm about to pull out the spanking spoon in a minute


----------



## Aggie

FadingDelilah said:


> Wait, hold up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3,214 posts and 108 pages later, and Crown Princess @Chicoro's name is still not formally posted in the Shea-Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame?
> 
> I DEMAND THAT IT BE POSTED.


Yes to all of this (snaps fangers- twice). @Chicoro deserves all this sheagnition and we should give it to her. Here here to you @Chicoro , the chief Shea Queen.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Did you buy one of the  Unicorn balloons?


No but I was so tempted though!!


----------



## caribeandiva

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> YOU ROCK!!!  Thank you so much, Carib!  Meanwhile, how is your hair journey coming along?


It keeps growing and growing! Yay!! My hair feets have landed!!  My braids are touching my shoulders now! This is my 3 month progress


----------



## caribeandiva

FadingDelilah said:


> Wait, hold up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3,214 posts and 108 pages later, and Crown Princess @Chicoro's name is still not formally posted in the Shea-Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame?
> 
> I DEMAND THAT IT BE POSTED.


Agreed! I think  @ThatJerseyGirl should do the honors and formally induct her into the hall of fame!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

caribeandiva said:


> Agreed! I think  @ThatJerseyGirl should do the honors and formally induct her into the hall of fame!



I would be delighted!!!!  

Can someone tell me how to post those .gifs?

I am so honored to do this......


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

*WELCOME TO THE SHEA STADIUM ALL SHEABUTTERIANS!!!!!


*



*looks out into the Stadium where THOUSANDS are standing in ovation while the Intro music is playing *SUPERSTAR *by Lupe Fiasco*




*Grabs the Mic while listening to Cheers, Whistles and Screams from the audience*













*Thank you all for coming out tonight to celebrate one of our long time LHCF Members into the Shea Hall of Fame. 

First, let me give a shout out to @starchgirl who said it best:*
 _You are the Yoda of hair care! I and all of the other young Jedi thank you for your tutelage!_* by StarchGirl

*more shouts from the crowd*

Can I get a witness?  Can I get an Amen?
Turn to your sista and say "everything is going to be shea right"!!

Chicoro:
You have been on this board for over fifteen years.  When I first joined LHCF, you were one of my favorites, as I looked to you and countless other hair gurus for hair advice, how to care for my hair and just living my hair care life vicariously through you as well as through the women on this board.

Throughout those years, hair regimens, products, etc have change and we have all evolved with the times. 

Thank you so very much or starting this thread because believe it or not, we are currently at 82,623 views.  Those statistics shows that you and everyone who have participated in this thread has touched the lives of 82,623+ people throughout different parts of the world.  *

*That said, I would love to crown you Queen of Shea!!!
*screams and shouts from the audience*

Chicoro, I nominate you into the Shea Hall of Fame!!!!

*escorted on stage on a Black Unicorn*




*
​




​


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

*WE LOVE YOU, CHICORO!!!*

*



*

*



*


*LOOK AT THIS SHEA GOODNESS!!*

*



*


*



*


*



*

**watches her as she receives her GOLD Crown**

*CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU, CHICORO!*​


----------



## Chicoro

*Looks over the crowd in gratitude, overwhelmed by feeling, holding back waves of emotion, while waiting on stage for gold crown to be walked up onto stage and placed on head,
of hair that is on  Shea SUPA *BLING!**




I accept!
Thank you for the beautiful, thoughtful, induction.
I loved it.

*races off stage to admire how the gold crown matches the gold pail award, opens laptop back stage to search for best poundage, price and shipping  to  fill  pail to brim with unrefined shea butter purchase*



​


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Chicoro said:


> *Looks over the crowd in gratitude, overwhelmed by feeling, holding back waves of emotion, while waiting on stage for gold crown to be walked up onto stage and placed on head,
> of hair that is on  Shea SUPA *BLING!**
> 
> View attachment 427000
> 
> 
> I accept!
> Thank you for the beautiful, thoughtful, induction.
> I loved it.
> 
> *races off stage to admire how the gold crown matches the gold pail award, opens laptop back stage to search for best poundage, price and shipping  to  fill  pail to brim with unrefined shea butter purchase*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I KNOW THAT'S RIGHT!!! Posted your own pic at the mic!! Lololol!!!! 

You go!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> It keeps growing and growing! Yay!! My hair feets have landed!!  My braids are touching my shoulders now! This is my 3 month progress View attachment 426996



Congratulations!

No cutting. No trimming. I'm a stingle strand of hair counter and admirer. If I count that single strand that is languishing on your collar bone, and measure up to your ears, that is* 4.5 to 6 inches *gained in 3 months. Some would openly scoff at and deride taking into account one, single strand of hair.  Don't do it. That one strand is a herald of what is to come. It is the future  promise of a head of hair, where all of it can be at that length!

I have a pretty good understanding of afro-textured hair.

Unless your hair is causing you tangling issues, do not cut it or even it out. Just leave it alone. Give the other hairs time to catch up with that *Long Ranger* hair strand. Hair is organic, it does not all grow at the same length and thickness at the same time.

Afro textured hair is Silent but Deadly. It quietly gains length and hides that length within  its shrinkage. Then that length *JUMPS *out at you landing on shoulders, collar bones,curling under armpits, grazing bra straps and waists and hitting tailbones.


----------



## Chicoro

*
A ReasonWhy You May Want Your Precious Strands to be Touched by an Appointment of Queen Shea








Queen Shea bestows her honorific qualities on ordinary afro textured hair strands, magically transforming them into the Dora Milage  of hair.
That royally, shea-minted hair, in turn, becomes even more worthy to fulfill and
 to serve its role as your Majestic, Crowning Glory.

~~Chicoro~~*​


----------



## bjade757

FadingDelilah said:


> I'm about to pull out the spanking spoon in a minute


it better be wooden so we know it's real.


----------



## GGsKin

Chicoro said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> No cutting. No trimming. I'm a stingle strand of hair counter and admirer. If I count that single strand that is languishing on your collar bone, and measure up to your ears, that is* 4.5 to 6 inches *gained in 3 months. Some would openly scoff at and deride taking into account one, single strand of hair.  Don't do it. That one strand is a herald of what is to come. It is the future  promise of a head of hair, where all of it can be at that length!
> 
> I have a pretty good understanding of afro-textured hair.
> 
> Unless your hair is causing you tangling issues, do not cut it or even it out. Just leave it alone. Give the other hairs time to catch up with that *Long Ranger* hair strand. Hair is organic, it does not all grow at the same length and thickness at the same time.
> 
> Afro textured hair is Silent but Deadly. It quietly gains length and hides that length within  its shrinkage. Then that length *JUMPS *out at you landing on shoulders, collar bones,curling under armpits, grazing bra straps and waists and hitting tailbones.



Thanks for this @Chicoro. I've decided I do want to see length progress this year but my problem is that I'm an habitual random duster of single strands. It may seem silly, but I needed that reminder to stop snipping at those strands, and that they make up the greater mass of hair I am growing.


----------



## betteron2day

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> First of all, CONGRATS TO YOU, Tapioca!!!!  GIRL, I love the bolded!!!!!  Especially "everybody wants to be us" lololol!!!  And you are absolutely right!   And on that note....
> 
> This shea is incredible and when I tell you it really grows the hair, it does.  As I have mentioned countless times, if you look back at all of the naturals on youtube with long hair, like Naptural85, everyone has thick luxurious long hair and all of them had a common denominator which was shea butter.   My husband shaved his head three days ago.  He has to shave it again now because he keeps using my shea butter mix.  He said he loves the way it makes his head shine and he says his razor bumps are minimal.  He uses it every day, bless his heart.
> 
> Meanwhile,  I've been out of the loop, but can someone post a link as to where they are purchasing these buckets of shea butter and those delicious scents?
> 
> @ElevatedEnergy I think I'm going to do a trial run of making my own shampoo bar.  I have a huge block of Black Soap.  I melted it down with distilled water and made my own shampoo (with various oils) and I absolutely LOVE it!  I even use it as a body wash too.  I wonder, without using any chemicals, could I melt down the black soap, add some oils in conjunction with some melted shea butter and put it in a mold and freeze it?  Your thoughts?
> 
> Shea butter usage and a consistent regimen will yield results.  I strongly believe that the shea butter was put on earth for US to be used by US to protect our beautiful melanated skin, hair, etc. from the harsh elements.  This is why we wear it so well and our skin glistens.  Put some on your feet after you've given yourself  a pedicure.   Watch and see what happens.  Just don't slip n bustya as* shea slidin all ova the place lololol....



What is your process for making the shampoo/body wash? And what oils do you use?


----------



## Atthatday

@ThatJerseyGirl: You’ve got skills!!


@Chicoro: Queen Shea Chicoro, it’s a great honor.


----------



## Keen

caribeandiva said:


> It’s funny you mentioned baggying because I’ve been thinking of doing that at night to save my pillows from my greasy Shea mix. Right now I’m still using the almost pure 100% Shea mix which isn’t oily at all. Like you I miss the fun of using the luxurious, fluffy mix that apparently you can only get by using more oil. Baggying is an excellent solution!


When I'm not worrying about style, I sleep with a shower cap.


----------



## Atthatday

Please educate me on a constant state of wet hair. I tried baggying with conditioner, and when my hair dried it was somewhat dry and brittle. I am relaxed & do stretch between relaxers. Did I do something wrong?


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

betteron2day said:


> What is your process for making the shampoo/body wash? And what oils do you use?



I have a huge block of African black soap that I purchased from a flea market here in VA.  

I sliced a chunk of the soap and wrapped the rest of it back in saran wrap and placed in a zip lock bag.

I put the sliced piece of the soap in hot water and let it sit overnight to melt.  It'll dissolve in the water.

Once it is fully dissolved, you'll see the sediments at the bottom.  I drain it off into another container and add the following:

Ayurvedic Growth Oil ( i made my own)
Peppermint Oil
Rosemary Oil
Jamaican Black Castor Oil
Jojoba Oil
Black Seed Oil
Grapeseed Oil
Vegetable Glycerin (for moisture and slip)
Tea Tree Oil

I don't have any specific measurements.  I just eyeball every ingredient.

You'll see the oils sit on top because oil and water do not mix.  However, I give it a good vigorous shake and all is good.
This is the best shampoo that I have used on my 4b hair.  First, it's very moisturizing, detangling and tingling. You can include any ingredients that you'd like to customize for your hair needs.

Here are a few videos for reference so that you can actually see how the process is done.  I have to admit, this is the best thing that I have done for my hair.  I love the fact that I make my own shampoo, as it works wonders!  Now, I must say that using African Black soap in conjunction with a shea butter mixture in your deep conditioner yields excellent results for hair care and growth.  You have to be consistent in order to see results.  Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## betteron2day

Thanks @ThatJerseyGirl I will give it a try.


----------



## Keen

Aggie said:


> Yes to all of this (snaps fangers- twice). @Chicoro deserves all this sheagnition and we should give it to her. Here here to you @Chicoro , the chief Shea Queen.


I always thought she is the queen. That's why she gets to bestow unicornship.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> No cutting. No trimming. I'm a stingle strand of hair counter and admirer. If I count that single strand that is languishing on your collar bone, and measure up to your ears, that is* 4.5 to 6 inches *gained in 3 months. Some would openly scoff at and deride taking into account one, single strand of hair.  Don't do it. That one strand is a herald of what is to come. It is the future  promise of a head of hair, where all of it can be at that length!
> 
> I have a pretty good understanding of afro-textured hair.
> 
> Unless your hair is causing you tangling issues, do not cut it or even it out. Just leave it alone. Give the other hairs time to catch up with that *Long Ranger* hair strand. Hair is organic, it does not all grow at the same length and thickness at the same time.
> 
> Afro textured hair is Silent but Deadly. It quietly gains length and hides that length within  its shrinkage. Then that length *JUMPS *out at you landing on shoulders, collar bones,curling under armpits, grazing bra straps and waists and hitting tailbones.


That makes so much sense about not cutting. I like the Long ranger hair strand explanation. I didn’t know that. I’m so excited cuz I have long ranger hair strands all over my head!  Warning y’all in advance that I’ll blow up this thread with my progress pictures as I grow this year and next.  Can you imagine this thread next year? It’ll be like 1000 pages! 300 of those will be progress pictures


----------



## caribeandiva

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> *WELCOME TO THE SHEA STADIUM ALL SHEABUTTERIANS!!!!!
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *looks out into the Stadium where THOUSANDS are standing in ovation while the Intro music is playing *SUPERSTAR *by Lupe Fiasco*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Grabs the Mic while listening to Cheers, Whistles and Screams from the audience*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank you all for coming out tonight to celebrate one of our long time LHCF Members into the Shea Hall of Fame.
> 
> First, let me give a shout out to @starchgirl who said it best:*
> _You are the Yoda of hair care! I and all of the other young Jedi thank you for your tutelage!_* by StarchGirl*
> 
> **more shouts from the crowd**
> 
> *Can I get a witness?  Can I get an Amen?*
> *Turn to your sista and say "everything is going to be shea right"!!*
> 
> *Chicoro:*
> *You have been on this board for over fifteen years.  When I first joined LHCF, you were one of my favorites, as I looked to you and countless other hair gurus for hair advice, how to care for my hair and just living my hair care life vicariously through you as well as through the women on this board.*
> 
> *Throughout those years, hair regimens, products, etc have change and we have all evolved with the times. *
> 
> *Thank you so very much or starting this thread because believe it or not, we are currently at 82,623 views.  Those statistics shows that you and everyone who have participated in this thread has touched the lives of 82,623+ people throughout different parts of the world.  *
> 
> *That said, I would love to crown you Queen of Shea!!!*
> **screams and shouts from the audience**
> 
> *Chicoro, I nominate you into the Shea Hall of Fame!!!!*
> 
> **escorted on stage on a Black Unicorn**
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


@Chicoro welcome to the Shea butter unicorn hall of fame!! Congratulations!!

And @ThatJerseyGirl you did an excellent job with this post! And you thought you couldn’t use gifs.


----------



## caribeandiva




----------



## caribeandiva

Ladies, your awards are finally here!!! Sorry for the delay.

@ElevatedEnergy


@AbsyBlvd

@sgold04


@ArrrBeee

@lalla

@tapioca_pudding


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

caribeandiva said:


> @Chicoro welcome to the Shea butter unicorn hall of fame!! Congratulations!!
> 
> And @ThatJerseyGirl you did an excellent job with this post! And you thought you couldn’t use gifs.




it's called the art of cut n paste, shuga lololol.....i had to act quick and create the post lololol


----------



## Chicoro

Atthatday said:


> Please educate me on a constant state of wet hair. I tried baggying with conditioner, *and when my hair dried *it was somewhat dry and brittle. I am relaxed & do stretch between relaxers. Did I do something wrong?



You can't let the hair dry. Conditioners that are made to be rinsed from the hair, but are  worn and dried on hair over long periods of time WITHOUT being rinsed off, can dehydrate the hair and leave it hard.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> View attachment 427006



My golden pail award is so beautiful! Thank you @caribeandiva. Did you make one for you, too?


----------



## Chicoro

On my way home this evening, around 7pm, I saw the Scooby Doo Mystery Machine here in France. It drove by so fast, I didn't have time to even THINK about getting my phone camera. But it wasn't too fast that I imagined it. I saw it for real. I loveeeeee Scooby Doo!

I couldn't believe it. First, my vanilla fragrance oil smells like a new Barbie doll, then I get a golden pail. And now this! Also, I was in a little bitty town, too. The tricked out Mystery Machine van just swooped on by as I was making my way to the train station on foot. Amazing!

I kid you not. I mentioned it here because I just used a gif of it up thread. It was one of the most instantaneous pleasures of my life! It was done more elaborately than the one in the video below.


Night night, ya'll!


----------



## Alma Petra

Chicoro said:


> On my way home this evening, around 7pm, I saw the Scooby Doo Mystery Machine here in France. It drove by so fast, I didn't have time to even THINK about getting my phone camera. But it wasn't too fast that I imagined it. I saw it for real. I loveeeeee Scooby Doo!
> 
> I couldn't believe it. First, my vanilla fragrance oil smells like a new Barbie doll, then I get a golden pail. And now this! Also, I was in a little bitty town, too. The tricked out Mystery Machine van just swooped on by as I was making my way to the train station on foot. Amazing!
> 
> I kid you not. I mentioned it here because I just used a gif of it up thread. It was one of the most instantaneous pleasures of my life! It was done more elaborately than the one in the video below.
> 
> 
> Night night, ya'll!


Congratulations on your recent coronation your majesty! What mark of fragrance oil did you purchase?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Congrats Queen Shea Muva @Chicoro  on your Unicorn award. From the first post I ever read from you talking about the aloe Vera pre-poo....I just knew your were some kind of special. And then you go talking about how much you love Piggly Wiggly and all I could think was that



May you continue to reign supreme!

*Greasy Shea High five*


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

My Shea'd up bun for the next few days


----------



## Chicoro

Alma Petra said:


> Congratulations on your recent coronation your majesty! *What mark of fragrance oil did you purchase?*



Thank you. Girl, why did you have to go and ask me* THAT*!
*Hangs head in shame and sighs deeply trying to work up courage*

*The Wizard Cat *​
No joke. I told ya'll Amazon.Fr  ain't got NUTHIN' good.  Can you see the yellow cat eyes on the label?


*Le Chat Sorcier *is translated as The Wizard Cat. I bought the one for soap.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

caribeandiva said:


> Ladies, your awards are finally here!!! Sorry for the delay.
> 
> @ElevatedEnergy
> View attachment 427008
> 
> @AbsyBlvd
> View attachment 427010
> @sgold04
> View attachment 427012
> 
> @ArrrBeee
> View attachment 427014
> @lalla
> View attachment 427016
> @tapioca_pudding
> View attachment 427018




*Blows breath on golden pail, shines it up with my shirt sleeve, and places it ever so gently on my fireplace mantle to admire daily*

She's a lovely award. Thank you so much!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> My golden pail award is so beautiful! Thank you @caribeandiva. Did you make one for you, too?


No I didn’t. I should right?


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> No I didn’t. I should right?


 
Yes, please do.


----------



## Atthatday

ElevatedEnergy said:


> My Shea'd up bun for the next few days
> 
> View attachment 427024



Pretty.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Yes, please do.


Done! I love my golden pail!!! My first hair award ever!


----------



## ArrrBeee

caribeandiva said:


> It keeps growing and growing! Yay!! My hair feets have landed!!  My braids are touching my shoulders now! This is my 3 month progress View attachment 426996


You grow girl! Thanks for the official  award.

@Chicoro

Congratulations queen of the unicorns. Hope you feel better soon.

@ThatJerseyGirl

I'm right there with you on not mixing lye. I'd probably burn my lungs.

I have a $50 budget for hair products. I just bought a pound of Shea, a pound of Black Soap, and some fragrance oil from P & J. I still have a few dollars left.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Thank you. Girl, why did you have to go and ask me* THAT*!
> *Hangs head in shame and sighs deeply trying to work up courage*
> 
> *The Wizard Cat *​
> No joke. I told ya'll Amazon.Fr  ain't got NUTHIN' good.  Can you see the yellow cat eyes on the label?
> View attachment 427022
> 
> *Le Chat Sorcier *is translated as The Wizard Cat. I bought the one for soap.


P&J doesn’t ship to France? Weird


----------



## Alma Petra

Chicoro said:


> Thank you. Girl, why did you have to go and ask me* THAT*!
> *Hangs head in shame and sighs deeply trying to work up courage*
> 
> *The Wizard Cat *​
> No joke. I told ya'll Amazon.Fr  ain't got NUTHIN' good.  Can you see the yellow cat eyes on the label?
> View attachment 427022
> 
> *Le Chat Sorcier *is translated as The Wizard Cat. I bought the one for soap.


Hehehe thank you Chicoro! It's not a bad-looking cat either lol


----------



## Aggie

caribeandiva said:


> No I didn’t. I should right?


Absolutely yes @caribeandiva . You deserve your own too because your hair is on the move girlfriend.


----------



## Aggie

caribeandiva said:


> Done! I love my golden pail!!! My first hair award ever!
> View attachment 427026


Now you're talkin'


----------



## GGsKin

Shea blessings!  Thank you @caribeandiva and @Chicoro for my beautiful pail 
This shall take pride of place on my mantlepiece.


----------



## NappyNelle

Applied shea mix to my length.


----------



## caribeandiva

NappyNelle said:


> Applied shea mix to my length.


Keep it up! We need more unicorns in the hall of fame!


----------



## starchgirl

Thanks @ThatJerseyGirl for that shout out! I’ve been a fan of you and those Newports for years!

Great coronation for our unicorn of all unicorns - @Chicoro!  Long live the Queen!

Ended up keeping my Shea mix on until 5am today, washed and sat under the dryer for 45 min and I can’t believe how soft and touchable my hair is even with gel. Amazing!


----------



## mzteaze

This week I'm trying plain Shea butter, fresh out the bag.  Melted in my hands then smoothed down my hair.  If this is good enough, I might just whip it with a little EO and use that


----------



## NCHairDiva

Last night l took the time to love on my hair. I moisturized my twist then went through and lightly finger detangled each twist and slathered on my whipped Shea butter! Omg.... The twist were so silky and smooth! I'm happy with the process and will continue to do this every 3 days or so,  washing with black soap and deep conditioning every 2 weeks. 
Now,  this morning I woke up with really smooth and silky face neck and shoulders!!!  
Then notice that all my pillows and cases may need a wash today..lol  but it's all worth it to get where I need to go....... 
Im not sure but I think my growth is at a stand still. Ive been in the same place all year. I have some extra shedding that I need to deal with and noticed just a little breakage but it still doesn't explain why I've not hit my mark.... hmmmmm Well this month Im gonna do a length check with pics  to get a good comparison of the last 3 months.... Im excited to see the results either way!!!


----------



## NappyNelle

caribeandiva said:


> Keep it up! We need more unicorns in the hall of fame!



I need the rest of my hair to get to WSL so my ponytails aren't lopsided LOL


----------



## Chicoro

NappyNelle said:


> *I need the rest of my hair to get to WSL* so my ponytails aren't lopsided LOL



It doesn't matter. It's not about perfection.


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Congrats Queen Shea Muva @Chicoro  on your Unicorn award. From the first post I ever read from you talking about the aloe Vera pre-poo....I just knew your were some kind of special. And then you go talking about how much you love Piggly Wiggly and all I could think was that
> 
> View attachment 427020
> 
> May you continue to reign supreme!
> 
> **Greasy Shea High five**



Let's not do it  too high or with too much force. We might slap one another up side the head if our hands slip. You love Piggly Wiggly, too?


----------



## Jade Feria

YASSS Queen Unicorn of Shea @Chicoro!!! Congratulations!









So I whipped up some of the 3CayG Shea this week. It was SOOO soft. WAY softer than the Shea from the store in the plastic container. I realized that it DOES NOT need a lot of oil to "soften" it, as does the other Shea, but it does need to be whipped a bit longer, as I have little bits of solid Shea in the mixes. Next time I will use *minimal* oil.

I made a few body butters, a hair butter, and repurposed and combined my previous Shea hair mixtures.


----------



## kupenda

Y’all are WILDIN in here 

Also, texted Bae to apologize for the shea stains I left on his bedspreads last night. Whoops! I’ve got him using shea on his skin as well(winter weather irritates him). To the point that he keeps helping himself to my butter. I shot him a look last night like ummmmm sir . It’s mine and I’m being generous by sharing. Each lil scoop you take costs me $.29 and a whole day of shea butter-lessness. Cool your jets or buy your own


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> Let's not do it  too high or with too much force. We might slap one another up side the head if our hands slip. *You love Piggly Wiggly,* too?



Oh yes ma'am. Anytime I go home to GA, I make it my business to find me a Piggly Wiggly. They have the best pork skins


----------



## caribeandiva

Dang it! Y’all got me looking up Piggly Wiggly locations here in Florida since I’ve never been. There’s none near me. Closest one is 3.5 hrs away. Oh well.


----------



## Garner

Chicoro said:


> I use Karo Syrup to clarify.


@Chicoro How are you using Karo syrup to clarify?  I know you listed Baby Shampoo before as your hair wash.  (Aveeno, I believe).


----------



## Chicoro

Garner said:


> @Chicoro How are you using Karo syrup to clarify?  I know you listed Baby Shampoo before as your hair wash.  (Aveeno, I believe).



Hey @Garner,

There is information about the application of Karo syrup and a little bit about the science behind it. I basically just mix the Karo Syrup with the Baby Wash. 

How I use it can be found in post *#2964* of this thread. A bit about the science of it can be found in post *#2973* of this thread. You may want to take a look at those two posts. Please let me know if there is anything that is not clear or is confusing for you. Even if it's clear and you have some additional questions, let me know about those, too.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Hide yo purses until April....3CAYG Shea butter will be back in stock soon


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Hide yo purses until April....3CAYG Shea butter will be back in stock soon
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 427064
> View attachment 427066




LOOK AT THAT, fellow Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Famer! So, it looks like we ended up "Accidentally" [I don't believe in accidents or coincidences], finding some women in the Shea Belt to support directly, and cut out some of the middlemen!


----------



## reallynow

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Hide yo purses until April....3CAYG Shea butter will be back in stock soon



Wait...so what did I buy? My pail label says Raw Shea Butter - Ivory. And my invoice says Unrefined Shea Butter in Pails.  I ordered on 3/20.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> LOOK AT THAT, fellow Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Famer! So, it looks like we ended up "Accidentally" [*I don't believe in accidents or coincidences], *finding some women in the Shea Belt to support directly, and cut out some of the middlemen!



I know right! I feel the same way! Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

reallynow said:


> Wait...so what did I buy? My pail label says Raw Shea Butter - Ivory. And my invoice says Unrefined Shea Butter in Pails.  I ordered on 3/20.



Sounds good to me. My pails say the same!


----------



## Chicoro

*





Piggly Wiggly is a CANNIBAL!!!!  *​









He's butchering meat, grilling it up and serving burgers!
  ​
He got animals running in the store like:







ElevatedEnergy said:


> Oh yes ma'am. Anytime I go home to GA, I make it my business to find me a Piggly Wiggly. They have the best pork skins





Okay...back to Shea butter!


----------



## Chicoro

*3CAYG : Shea Butter Supplier !*​
Referencing Post #3275 by @ElevatedEnergy, thank you lil' buddy, Piggly patron and fellow Unicorn Hall of Famer.


The owner of the company is the lady to the right of the picture, with her hands in the air. Her name is "Shatise" and she is an *African American woman with natural, afro-textured hair*.


My understanding is that she is going to be heading back to Ghana around late April to Early May.

If you want to see more pictures about her activities in Ghana in support of the women who create the Shea butter, you search on *#3CAYGINGHANA
*
She does drives to raise money to take back shoes and books for the children, and t-shirts for the women.  Her drives are in the form of product purchases meaning, "...If you buy 25 pounds of Shea butter, X percentage goes toward purchasing shoes..." etc.

I believe the next drive might be coming up in April. Buy some for me since I can't get it here in France, due to fact it can't be shipped to me.


That's okay. I'mma just take deep breath, let it out and cheer you on! I'll live vicariously through you, in your purchases of  their Shea butter.




Get your coins ready, ladies!​


----------



## Saludable84

I just caught up on 148 posts to tell y’all my hair still soft


----------



## Garner

Chicoro said:


> Hey @Garner,
> 
> There is information about the application of Karo syrup and a little bit about the science behind it. I basically just mix the Karo Syrup with the Baby Wash.
> 
> How I use it can be found in post *#2964* of this thread. A bit about the science of it can be found in post *#2973* of this thread. You may want to take a look at those two posts. Please let me know if there is anything that is not clear or is confusing for you. Even if it's clear and you have some additional questions, let me know about those, too.


@Chicoro Thank you so much!!!


----------



## reallynow

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Sounds good to me. My pails say the same!


Thank you!


----------



## kupenda

Saludable84 said:


> I just caught up on 148 posts to tell y’all my hair still soft


----------



## sunnieb

I have my ingredients together and about to make a batch of shea butter mix.


----------



## FadingDelilah

Those posts about the women in Ghana really touched me. I will be purchasing from them for sure.


----------



## NicWhite

kupenda said:


> Whoops! I’ve got him using shea on his skin as well(winter weather irritates him). To the point that he keeps helping himself to my butter. I shot him a look last night like ummmmm sir . It’s mine and I’m being generous by sharing. *Each lil scoop you take costs me $.29 and a whole day of shea butter-lessness.* Cool your jets or buy your own



Yo, the bolded had me rolling.


----------



## sunnieb

Yeah, no.

I don't like this batch. The Shea butter I used had a slight scent and its magnified after mixing. 

I'll order more Shea butter and try again.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Oh yes ma'am. Anytime I go home to GA, I make it my business to find me a Piggly Wiggly. They have the best pork skins



I FREQUENT the Piggly Wiggly as often as I can in a small town called Farmville, NC.  They are one of the only stores in that part of NC that carry cabbage-collards.  Best thing in the WORLD!!  My husband and I LOOOOVES that store.   I know there are others that carry them, but this particular one is my favorite!

@starchgirl - Thank you sis!!  Do you know I haven't ventured on that side of town (i.e., Relationships, Off Topics) in a minute!  I've been so busy doing my shea thing lolol.....lemme slide on ova there n see what's goin on...lolol


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> *3CAYG : Shea Butter Supplier !*​
> Referencing Post #3275 by @ElevatedEnergy, thank you lil' buddy, Piggly patron and fellow Unicorn Hall of Famer.
> 
> 
> The owner of the company is the lady to the right of the picture, with her hands in the air. Her name is "Shatise" and she is an *African American woman with natural, afro-textured hair*.
> 
> 
> My understanding is that she is going to be heading back to Ghana around late April to Early May.
> 
> If you want to see more pictures about her activities in Ghana in support of the women who create the Shea butter, you search on *#3CAYGINGHANA
> *
> She does drives to raise money to take back shoes and books for the children, and t-shirts for the women.  Her drives are in the form of product purchases meaning, "...If you buy 25 pounds of Shea butter, X percentage goes toward purchasing shoes..." etc.
> 
> I believe the next drive might be coming up in April. Buy some for me since I can't get it here in France, due to fact it can't be shipped to me.
> 
> 
> That's okay. I'mma just take deep breath, let it out and cheer you on! I'll live vicariously through you, in your purchases of  their Shea butter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get your coins ready, ladies!​


To 3cayg:


----------



## Chicoro

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> I FREQUENT the Piggly Wiggly as often as I can in a small town called Farmville, NC.  They are one of the only stores in that part of NC that carry cabbage-collards.  Best thing in the WORLD!!  My husband and I LOOOOVES that store.   I know there are others that carry them, but this particular one is my favorite!



You need to invite me over to eat. I know your food is good. Cabbage-collards, with corn bread, baked chicken, and sweet tea. I'll bring a bottle of French wine and a bucket of Shea. What you say? If you need something before the meal starts, I'll volunteer to run to Piggly Wiggly and pick it up for you.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> You need to invite me over to eat. I know your food is good. Cabbage-collards, with corn bread, baked chicken, and sweet tea. I'll bring a bottle of French wine and a bucket of Shea. What you say? If you need something before the meal starts, I'll volunteer to run to Piggly Wiggly and pick it up for you.




@Chicoro @ThatJerseyGirl Count me in.

 

I make a mean red velvet cake from scratch, so I'll be sure to make it fresh and bring it with me to dinner.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Atthatday said:


> Pretty.



Thank You!


----------



## Aggie

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Hide yo purses until April....3CAYG Shea butter will be back in stock soon
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 427064
> View attachment 427066


I'll save mine for when this is back in stock but I will be adding some Ivory shea butter, Cupuacu and Nilotica shea butter as well. I might get a pound of Cocoa butter to maybe make some body butter in small amounts with other oils and fragrances.


----------



## Saludable84

caribeandiva said:


> To 3cayg:
> View attachment 427082


I was going to get the Nilotic but I wanted the 10lbs.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Tips on mixing your Shea butter if you have a standing mixer:

Mix dry first with no oils on low. Scrape the butter off the sides of the mixer and pile the butter to the middle of the bowl. I usually do this for a few rounds.

 

I put the oils I plan on adding into a squirt/applicator bottle and just squeeze the oil into the bowl a little at a time while the blender is mixing. Speed it up to medium.

This is how I know when the Shea mix is ready:
With each round I lift the mixer to scrape off butter, less butter clings on to the whip attachment.

It goes from this:
 

To this:

 

To this:

 

See how the butter is moving away from the whip attachment on its own? This is the point where I add my fragrance oils and I turn the blender up to the highest speed. I cover the bowl with saran wrap and let the butter rest for a few days to allow the fragrance to "cure" or settle in. 

 

Test on my hands. If I feel any lumps still mixed in Shea, I re-whip on high for a few minutes. If the fragrance is not as strong as I'd like, I add a few extra drops and re-whip again.

Ssshhhhh! My Shea baby is resting for the night. She needs to adjust to the lovely fenugreek infused avocado and apricot oil that I added to her. I will test her later to see if she is whipped enough to become a Princess. If her fragrance is settled in and good, she will then be added to the throne to become Queen Shea. Good night Shea siblings.


----------



## Jade Feria

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Tips on mixing your Shea butter if you have a standing mixer:
> 
> Mix dry first with no oils on low. Scrape the butter off the sides of the mixer and pile the butter to the middle of the bowl. I usually do this for a few rounds.
> 
> View attachment 427086
> 
> I put the oils I plan on adding into a squirt/applicator bottle and just squeeze the oil into the bowl a little at a time while the blender is mixing. Speed it up to medium.
> 
> This is how I know when the Shea mix is ready:
> With each round I lift the mixer to scrape off butter, less butter clings on to the whip attachment.
> 
> It goes from this:
> View attachment 427088
> 
> To this:
> 
> View attachment 427090
> 
> To this:
> 
> View attachment 427092
> 
> See how the butter is moving away from the whip attachment on its own? This is the point where I add my fragrance oils and I turn the blender up to the highest speed. I cover the bowl with saran wrap and let the butter rest for a few days to allow the fragrance to "cure" or settle in.
> 
> View attachment 427094
> 
> Test on my hands. If I feel any lumps still mixed in Shea, I re-whip on high for a few minutes. If the fragrance is not as strong as I'd like, I add a few extra drops and re-whip again.
> 
> Ssshhhhh! My Shea baby is resting for the night. She needs to adjust to the lovely fenugreek infused avocado and apricot oil that I added to her. I will test her later to see if she is whipped enough to become a Princess. If her fragrance is settled in and good, she will then be added to the throne to become Queen Shea. Good night Shea siblings.


Yess! This is exactly how I make mine too.


----------



## GGsKin

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Tips on mixing your Shea butter if you have a standing mixer:
> 
> Mix dry first with no oils on low. Scrape the butter off the sides of the mixer and pile the butter to the middle of the bowl. I usually do this for a few rounds.
> 
> View attachment 427086
> 
> I put the oils I plan on adding into a squirt/applicator bottle and just squeeze the oil into the bowl a little at a time while the blender is mixing. Speed it up to medium.
> 
> This is how I know when the Shea mix is ready:
> With each round I lift the mixer to scrape off butter, less butter clings on to the whip attachment.
> 
> It goes from this:
> View attachment 427088
> 
> To this:
> 
> View attachment 427090
> 
> To this:
> 
> View attachment 427092
> 
> See how the butter is moving away from the whip attachment on its own? This is the point where I add my fragrance oils and I turn the blender up to the highest speed. I cover the bowl with saran wrap and let the butter rest for a few days to allow the fragrance to "cure" or settle in.
> 
> View attachment 427094
> 
> Test on my hands. If I feel any lumps still mixed in Shea, I re-whip on high for a few minutes. If the fragrance is not as strong as I'd like, I add a few extra drops and re-whip again.
> 
> Ssshhhhh! My Shea baby is resting for the night. She needs to adjust to the lovely fenugreek infused avocado and apricot oil that I added to her. I will test her later to see if she is whipped enough to become a Princess. If her fragrance is settled in and good, she will then be added to the throne to become Queen Shea. Good night Shea siblings.





Jade Feria said:


> Yess! This is exactly how I make mine too.



This is also how I made my last (3rd) batch, and how I plan to make them all in future.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @Chicoro @ThatJerseyGirl Count me in.
> 
> View attachment 427084
> 
> I make a mean red velvet cake from scratch, so I'll be sure to make it fresh and bring it with me to dinner.



OMG.....red velvet cake .....from scratch?!?!.....let's do this lololol...

I will have to add some candied yams, potato salad and home made banana pudding....the real kind.  With the meringue! Not that instant box pudding thrown on top of some vanilla wafers (I use Nabisco wafers lolol) and bananas with whip cream....,smh


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Jade Feria said:


> Yess! This is exactly how I make mine too.




Your shea mix looks so fluffy!!!  How long will that batch last you?


----------



## Daina

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Tips on mixing your Shea butter if you have a standing mixer:
> 
> Mix dry first with no oils on low. Scrape the butter off the sides of the mixer and pile the butter to the middle of the bowl. I usually do this for a few rounds.
> 
> View attachment 427086
> 
> I put the oils I plan on adding into a squirt/applicator bottle and just squeeze the oil into the bowl a little at a time while the blender is mixing. Speed it up to medium.
> 
> This is how I know when the Shea mix is ready:
> With each round I lift the mixer to scrape off butter, less butter clings on to the whip attachment.
> 
> It goes from this:
> View attachment 427088
> 
> To this:
> 
> View attachment 427090
> 
> To this:
> 
> View attachment 427092
> 
> See how the butter is moving away from the whip attachment on its own? This is the point where I add my fragrance oils and I turn the blender up to the highest speed. I cover the bowl with saran wrap and let the butter rest for a few days to allow the fragrance to "cure" or settle in.
> 
> View attachment 427094
> 
> Test on my hands. If I feel any lumps still mixed in Shea, I re-whip on high for a few minutes. If the fragrance is not as strong as I'd like, I add a few extra drops and re-whip again.
> 
> Ssshhhhh! My Shea baby is resting for the night. She needs to adjust to the lovely fenugreek infused avocado and apricot oil that I added to her. I will test her later to see if she is whipped enough to become a Princess. If her fragrance is settled in and good, she will then be added to the throne to become Queen Shea. Good night Shea siblings.



This is awesome information, especially about the resting phase to let the fragrance settle! Thanks for sharing as I am making a new batch tomorrow as I am suddenly all out. I suspect my last 4 oz jar from my previous batch somehow found it's way to my husband's toiletries bag when he left for his trip earlier this week!


----------



## Daina

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> OMG.....red velvet cake .....from scratch?!?!.....let's do this lololol...
> 
> I will have to add some candied yams, potato salad and home made banana pudding....the real kind.  With the meringue! Not that instant box pudding thrown on top of some vanilla wafers (I use Nabisco wafers lolol) and bananas with whip cream....,smh



That's how my grandmother made her banana pudding as well!


----------



## Chicoro

Daina said:


> This is awesome information, especially about the resting phase to let the fragrance settle! Thanks for sharing as I am making a new batch tomorrow as I am suddenly all out. *I suspect my last 4 oz jar from my previous batch somehow found it's way to my husband's toiletries bag *when he left for his trip earlier this week!



That is so sweet. Shea got your man stealing.


----------



## Chicoro

Daina said:


> This is awesome information, especially about the resting phase to let the fragrance settle! Thanks for sharing as I am making a new batch tomorrow as I am suddenly all out. I suspect my last 4 oz jar from my previous batch somehow found it's way to my husband's toiletries bag when he left for his trip earlier this week!



Can't remember the post in the thread, but in post #1, under the "Discoveries" I added the information, @ElevatedEnergy provided, that explains  the exact process and the number of drops needed for fragrances. It also addresses in some detail the curing process.


----------



## Chicoro

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> OMG.....red velvet cake .....from scratch?!?!.....let's do this lololol...
> 
> I will have to add some candied yams, potato salad and home made banana pudding....the real kind.  With the meringue! Not that instant box pudding thrown on top of some vanilla wafers (I use Nabisco wafers lolol) and bananas with whip cream....,smh



Can you add some green beans and a pan of homemade macaroni and cheese, please?


----------



## Chicoro

* 2 Months

The time it takes for Shea butter to reach the United States by ship, once it has been lovingly made by hand and packaged.*​


----------



## mzteaze

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Tips on mixing your Shea butter if you have a standing mixer:
> 
> Mix dry first with no oils on low. Scrape the butter off the sides of the mixer and pile the butter to the middle of the bowl. I usually do this for a few rounds.
> 
> View attachment 427086
> 
> I put the oils I plan on adding into a squirt/applicator bottle and just squeeze the oil into the bowl a little at a time while the blender is mixing. Speed it up to medium.
> 
> This is how I know when the Shea mix is ready:
> With each round I lift the mixer to scrape off butter, less butter clings on to the whip attachment.
> 
> It goes from this:
> View attachment 427088
> 
> To this:
> 
> View attachment 427090
> 
> To this:
> 
> View attachment 427092
> 
> See how the butter is moving away from the whip attachment on its own? This is the point where I add my fragrance oils and I turn the blender up to the highest speed. I cover the bowl with saran wrap and let the butter rest for a few days to allow the fragrance to "cure" or settle in.
> 
> View attachment 427094
> 
> Test on my hands. If I feel any lumps still mixed in Shea, I re-whip on high for a few minutes. If the fragrance is not as strong as I'd like, I add a few extra drops and re-whip again.
> 
> Ssshhhhh! My Shea baby is resting for the night. She needs to adjust to the lovely fenugreek infused avocado and apricot oil that I added to her. I will test her later to see if she is whipped enough to become a Princess. If her fragrance is settled in and good, she will then be added to the throne to become Queen Shea. Good night Shea siblings.



That is VERY helpful.  I bought a hand mixer when I should have purchased a spare whip for my Kitchen Aid.


----------



## NicWhite

Chicoro said:


> *That is so sweet.* *Shea got your man stealing.*



Sweet?!?!?!   As our Queen, I respectfully ask that you declare, “Off with his Shea moisturized head!”  We cannot continue to condone stealing by our males in Sheakanda. 

The Shea effect got these men out here breaking laws.


----------



## Chicoro

NicWhite said:


> Sweet?!?!?!   As our Queen, I respectfully ask that you declare, “Off with his Shea moisturized head!”  We cannot continue to condone stealing by our males in Sheakanda.
> 
> The Shea effect got these men out here breaking laws.










I have spoken...but maybe...

Naw, @Daina 's  man,  he just needs a bit of training. I believe he's teachable. 





​


----------



## Chicoro

Got my chocolate oil today

I'm fin-to whip it, good!


----------



## Jade Feria

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Your shea mix looks so fluffy!!!  How long will that batch last you?


Did you mean to respond to @ElevatedEnergy's post? 

Either way... the last batch I made like this was 16 oz on Feb 7, and I'm still working on it. I did re-whip it a few days ago when it was halfway through, and combined it with some other leftover Shea mix, so it will be a while before I'm out, maybe another couple of months.


----------



## jennex

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Tips on mixing your Shea butter if you have a standing mixer:
> 
> Mix dry first with no oils on low. Scrape the butter off the sides of the mixer and pile the butter to the middle of the bowl. I usually do this for a few rounds.
> 
> View attachment 427086
> 
> I put the oils I plan on adding into a squirt/applicator bottle and just squeeze the oil into the bowl a little at a time while the blender is mixing. Speed it up to medium.
> 
> This is how I know when the Shea mix is ready:
> With each round I lift the mixer to scrape off butter, less butter clings on to the whip attachment.
> 
> It goes from this:
> View attachment 427088
> 
> To this:
> 
> View attachment 427090
> 
> To this:
> 
> View attachment 427092
> 
> See how the butter is moving away from the whip attachment on its own? This is the point where I add my fragrance oils and I turn the blender up to the highest speed. I cover the bowl with saran wrap and let the butter rest for a few days to allow the fragrance to "cure" or settle in.
> 
> View attachment 427094
> 
> Test on my hands. If I feel any lumps still mixed in Shea, I re-whip on high for a few minutes. If the fragrance is not as strong as I'd like, I add a few extra drops and re-whip again.
> 
> Ssshhhhh! My Shea baby is resting for the night. She needs to adjust to the lovely fenugreek infused avocado and apricot oil that I added to her. I will test her later to see if she is whipped enough to become a Princess. If her fragrance is settled in and good, she will then be added to the throne to become Queen Shea. Good night Shea siblings.



This is super helpful! Thank you for sharing this with us!


----------



## Chicoro

Jade Feria said:


> Did you mean to respond to @ElevatedEnergy's post?
> 
> Either way... the last batch I made like this was 16 oz on Feb 7, and I'm still working on it. I did re-whip it a few days ago when it was halfway through, and combined it with some other leftover Shea mix, so it will be a while before I'm out, maybe another couple of months.



I'm still tickled by the photo you took through the window of your car, of you staked out in front of that store with the Shea butter piled up against the store front window, on shelves...waiting ...in a no park zone, until after the Muslim owner finished his prayers...so you could swoop in for your Shea.



*It's POST #1519 of this very thread!
*


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Your shea mix looks so fluffy!!!  How long will that batch last you?



@ThatJerseyGirl Thanks Sis! This particular batch was not for me, and was alot more than what I would make for myself. 

I usually make around 8 ounces for my personal use but it doesn't last long because I use it daily on my skin and usually 2-3 times between wash day sessions on my hair. So maybe 3 weeks to a month?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Daina said:


> This is awesome information, especially about the resting phase to let the fragrance settle! Thanks for sharing as I am making a new batch tomorrow as I am suddenly all out. I suspect my last 4 oz jar from my previous batch somehow found it's way to my husband's toiletries bag when he left for his trip earlier this week!



My husband stay stealing my Shea butter. I have learned to make him his own batches but just scent them with masculine fragrances. LOL


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

mzteaze said:


> That is VERY helpful.  I bought a hand mixer when I should have purchased a spare whip for my Kitchen Aid.



I have a knock off version of the Kitchen Aid that I only use for mixing Shea butter. I wonder if I should have backup attachments just in case. It's always good to have a backup!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Jade Feria said:


> Yess! This is exactly how I make mine too.





AbsyBlvd said:


> This is also how I made my last (3rd) batch, and how I plan to make them all in future.



Those standing mixers are some lil powerful boogers huh?! My Shea mixes have become some fluffy, light and airy masterpieces. I  it!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

jennex said:


> This is super helpful! Thank you for sharing this with us!



Happy to share all my Shea discoveries anytime!


----------



## Aggie

Y’all are killin me up in here . I’m coming to dinner tonight.


----------



## Jade Feria

Chicoro said:


> I'm still tickled by the photo you took through the window of your car, of you staked out in front of that store with the Shea butter piled up against the store front window, on shelves...waiting ...in a no park zone, until after the Muslim owner finished his prayers...so you could swoop in for your Shea.
> 
> 
> 
> *It's POST #1519 of this very thread!*


    The things we do for the love of Shea!


ElevatedEnergy said:


> Those standing mixers are some lil powerful boogers huh?! My Shea mixes have become some fluffy, light and airy masterpieces. I  it!


They really are, I love it!


----------



## ArrrBeee

@Chicoro 

Do you have any plans to come back to the states?

With all this talk of food, I think the Shea siblings need to have a family reunion somewhere down south. We can meet, eat, and marvel at each other's hair.

I'm about to prepoo with aloe vera juice and Shea. I found some Rosehip and Hibiscus tea at Homegoods. Mixed that with Amla, Brahmi, and something else, and black tea. Strained it and I'll put it on between poo and deep condish. I am loving this routine of making and taking time to care for my hair. It brings me joy.


----------



## Chicoro

ArrrBeee said:


> @Chicoro
> 
> Do you have any plans to come back to the states?
> 
> With all this talk of food, I think the Shea siblings need to have a family reunion somewhere down south. We can meet, eat, and marvel at each other's hair.
> 
> I'm about to prepoo with aloe vera juice and Shea. I found some Rosehip and Hibiscus tea at Homegoods. Mixed that with Amla, Brahmi, and something else, and black tea. Strained it and I'll put it on between poo and deep condish.* I am loving this routine of making and taking time to care for my hair. It brings me joy*.



I love the bolded! Good for you.

I try to get back to the States 1x per year. I stay anywhere from 2 weeks to 1 month.  I usually land in California, then I tend to make my rounds. This Fall, I might be headed through New Orleans, New Jersey and then parts of Georgia and Alabama. There are lots of variables that have to be considered and aligned.

I'm not big on planning events for groups of people. But you know what they say:





​I gained about 12 pounds last summer. I'm not doing that again. I'm JUST now getting that weight off. So as long as there is space for my Cheese Popcorn from Piggly Wiggly, I am quite open to suggestions and invitations!

This would be  *before the * Shea Made Hair Unicorn Extravaganza, in December, right?


----------



## Chicoro

I may have to get may hair done, too.

**Arrives late on purpose to make an entrance**


I'mma walk into the room like:


----------



## Chicoro

This is how I  respond to questions when I'm hungry. So, if we do a Shea event, can we eat FIRST?​


----------



## Froreal3

My hair was so soft after using my Shea butter and oil (olive, coconut, castor, grapeseed) mix microwaved and then hardened into a really creamy texture. I used just glycerine and water spray, with a little APB Cupuacu Avocado and sealed with the Shea butter/oil mix. Hair was so soft for days.


----------



## MileHighDiva

This unicorn cake is the cutest!


----------



## sunnieb

Ordered some Shea butter on Amazon this morning.  Then went to CVS and noticed they had some so I bought that too. 

My first batch may have been a waste, but it did show me how easy it is to make. 

I'll whip up another batch tomorrow. I even told my mom I'll give her a container of it.   Her fro will love it!


----------



## ArrrBeee

Chicoro said:


> I love the bolded! Good for you.
> 
> I try to get back to the States 1x per year. I stay anywhere from 2 weeks to 1 month.  I usually land in California, then I tend to make my rounds. This Fall, I might be headed through New Orleans, New Jersey and then parts of Georgia and Alabama. There are lots of variables that have to be considered and aligned.
> 
> I'm not big on planning events for groups of people. But you know what they say:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​I gained about 12 pounds last summer. I'm not doing that again. I'm JUST now getting that weight off. So as long as there is space for my Cheese Popcorn from Piggly Wiggly, I am quite open to suggestions and invitations!
> 
> This would be  *before the * Shea Made Hair Unicorn Extravaganza, in December, right?



What is the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Extravaganza? And where do you find these crazy gifs?


----------



## Chicoro

ArrrBeee said:


> What is the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Extravaganza? And where do you find these crazy gifs?



It's our [symbolic] end of year celebration. I put it in post #1 of this thread. You may want to take a look. That post has the list of the Shea-Made Hair Unicorns, and all of our Shea Discoveries, thus far. 

Girl, don't be talking about my gifs!  I think of an idea I want, then I'll put it in google and put the word 'gif' behind it. If it fits what I want, I use it.


----------



## Chicoro

@caribeandiva ,

Can you make a standard or generic Golden Pail Award, without anyone's name or date on it? I want to place it in post #1 of this thread and show it as the prize one gets. I would use the pretty one you made for me but it has my name and date already on it!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> @caribeandiva ,
> 
> Can you make a standard or generic Golden Pail Award, without anyone's name or date on it? I want to place it in post #1 of this thread and show it as the prize one gets. I would use the pretty one you made for me but it has my name and date already on it!


Yes ma’am!


----------



## NappyNelle

Moisturized with rose water and applied shea butter to my length.


----------



## Chicoro

NappyNelle said:


> Moisturized with rose water and applied shea butter to my length.



Did you make your own rose water? And what does rose water do for the hair?


----------



## abioni

I used my shea butter mix for two months with African Royal braids spray that has high amount of glycerin. My hair was breaking before that and now the breakage has stopped for the most part. Unfortunately my ends are thinner due to the breakage. I relaxed my hair and trimmed it a bit yesterday.


----------



## NappyNelle

Chicoro said:


> Did you make your own rose water? And what does rose water do for the hair?



No, I didn't make my own rose water. I just happen to like the scent and use it to refresh my facial skin. Since I'm not home, I used it to refresh my hair.


----------



## Jade Feria

So my 2-yr old just rubbed Shea on his face and goes, "See? Mos-chaaise!" (Moisturized)  

I saw these at Marshalls and thought of you ladies


----------



## Aggie

Jade Feria said:


> S*o my 2-yr old just rubbed Shea on his face and goes, "See? Mos-chaaise!" (Moisturized) *



So cute


----------



## Saga

I did a LOCB (Liquid Oil Cream Butter) on my hair tonight. Water as the liquid, CP oil as the oil, cantu leave in as the cream, and my whipped shea as the butter. I only put the oil on my scalp and edges, spritzed by hair with water, then added a layer of leave in then sealed with the shea. Currently my braids are beneath a conditioning cap as I plan to baggie overnight. I'm trying to make sure my hair is as moisturized as possible because I plan on sewing my lace frontal onto my head for the week so that it doesn't move during workouts. We'll see how it goes, I'll have to make the elastic band tighter around the nape first. The nape of my neck is cornrowed as an anchor braid for me to sew the wig onto in the back. I'll post an update on the end of the week of how my hair faired and if it managed to remain moisturized under the wig.


----------



## FadingDelilah

Bad news. Shea butter does not work well after reapplying for me (I spray water on my hair before applying). It also doesn't aid in detangling. It leaves my hair greasy too, which means greasy fingers whenever I touch my hair. I don't leave stains on anything though so I know using less oil in my mix has helped, but I still find shea butter slightly greasy even in its least greasy form. I also have to work it in _alot, _so the spreadability is a problem. I don't want to have to apply it section by section. It makes my hair _so soft _for 4-5 days though, so I do admit that its a good moisturizer. It just isn't_ the one_ for me. I will be switching to avj. However, I will still be using the shea on my face due to its being a natural sunscreen and the glow and softness it gives me. Its too greasy for my body though. It rubs right off. 

Despite all this, I will still be reading this thread for the enthusiasm, laughs and to cheer others on with their success.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Whipped up a quick "growth" batch last night that had:
Unrefined SB
a couple drops of Shapely's M-T-G
a couple drops of Vitamin E Oil
a couple drops of Emu Oil

It made 12 oz's.  x1 8oz Jar and x1 4oz Jar.  I may whip up one with Mega-Tek.


----------



## biznesswmn

I made a batch finally, think i put too much oil
I used 1/4 cup almond oil, 1/4 cup aloe gel, 1/4 cup glycerin and 1/4 lb shea butter... Scented with jasmine and orange essential oil
Melted down, the shea was about 3/4 cup.  Is that too much almond oil? 
My plan is to use this to seal my ends. The rest of my hair does well staying moisturized with the anti breakage spritz i copied from haircrush on utube 
My hair loves it. Its awesome


----------



## Chicoro

FadingDelilah said:


> Bad news. Shea butter does not work well after reapplying for me (I spray water on my hair before applying). It also doesn't aid in detangling. It leaves my hair greasy too, which means greasy fingers whenever I touch my hair. I don't leave stains on anything though so I know using less oil in my mix has helped, but I still find shea butter slightly greasy even in its least greasy form. I also have to work it in _alot, _so the spreadability is a problem. I don't want to have to apply it section by section. It makes my hair _so soft _for 4-5 days though, so I do admit that its a good moisturizer. It just isn't_ the one_ for me. I will be switching to avj. However, I will still be using the shea on my face due to its being a natural sunscreen and the glow and softness it gives me. Its too greasy for my body though. It rubs right off.
> 
> Despite all this, I will still be reading this thread for the enthusiasm, laughs and to cheer others on with their success.



What are you putting on after the water and before the Shea butter?


----------



## FadingDelilah

Chicoro said:


> What are you putting on after the water and before the Shea butter?



I would only use the water and shea butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@biznesswmn
I start whipping my SB first then gradually add oil.  I use very, very little oil but I gauge it by how it looks as I am whipping it (so I don't overdo it with the oil).

I do not melt my SB first.  I cut it up real fine, like slices/tabs of Butter and begin whipping.  I then gradually add my powders and oils and adjust whichever as I am blending.  It always comes out fluffy/creamy.

ETA:  Since playing in SB, I can now tell when it's too much oil from these handmade/natural companies when their consistency is "off"


----------



## bellebebe

*After 4 YEARS of holding on to my $6.50, yall heauxs done raised me from the dead. 





My sister, @caribeandiva inspired me to join this thread. I've been following this method for a few months. I don't have any progress pictures. I'll start from scratch & post a starting pic later this week.  *


----------



## FadingDelilah

bellebebe said:


> *After 4 YEARS of holding on to my $6.50, yall heauxs done raised me from the dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister, @caribeandiva inspired me to join this thread. I've been following this method for a few months. I don't have any progress pictures. I'll start from scratch & post a starting pic later this week.  *



LOL! Welcome back to the board


----------



## caribeandiva

bellebebe said:


> *After 4 YEARS of holding on to my $6.50, yall heauxs done raised me from the dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister, @caribeandiva inspired me to join this thread. I've been following this method for a few months. I don't have any progress pictures. I'll start from scratch & post a starting pic later this week.  *


 Welcome back sis!!


----------



## Chicoro

bellebebe said:


> *After 4 YEARS of holding on to my $6.50, yall heauxs done raised me from the dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister, @caribeandiva inspired me to join this thread. I've been following this method for a few months. I don't have any progress pictures. I'll start from scratch & post a starting pic later this week.  *



You callin' us Unicorns 'out our names', now?


----------



## Chicoro

FadingDelilah said:


> I would only use the water and shea butter.



Understood. Please do what works best for you!


----------



## Chicoro

My braids are starting to fall into my drinking cups! It's great and gross at the same time. Have a wonderful week!


----------



## Atthatday

Chicoro said:


> My braids are starting to fall into my drinking cups! It's great and gross at the same time. Have a wonderful week!



I’m jealous. Off to work harder and stay consistent.


----------



## kupenda

Chicoro said:


> My braids are starting to fall into my drinking cups! It's great and gross at the same time. Have a wonderful week!




I want my hair to fall into my cups


----------



## Chicoro

Atthatday said:


> I’m jealous. Off to work harder and stay consistent.



I'm on year #5. I butchered my own hair in 2012. After recovering from being stunned at the swiftness of how fast and suddenly I lost my  length, I had to figure out new processes.

My  old ways were tangling my hair. They were eating away my length and keeping me from lengths I used to be able to reach in the past.


I didn't hit my stride again until August 2017. That's when I could see my new processes  were working.

Cutting back my hair,and losing my length unintentionally ,was  a painful lesson. But a good lesson , well learned.

Had I not had that setback, I would have never changed my processes nor my products.

It was directly because of this setback that I sought out Shea butter and a new way of doing things.

Along the way of this latest 5 year journey , I have discovered a product or ingredient that truly is magical.

In addition, I've developed a process to grow Afro textured  hair beyond waist length , to tailbone length.

All this to say, never give up. And know that there is always value in  a setback.

Today's setbacks  are just tomorrow's tear watered successes  that need more time to come to fruition to bloom into something truly beautiful to behold.



Don't give up.  Be encouraged.


----------



## bjade757

bellebebe said:


> *After 4 YEARS of holding on to my $6.50, yall heauxs done raised me from the dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister, @caribeandiva inspired me to join this thread. I've been following this method for a few months. I don't have any progress pictures. I'll start from scratch & post a starting pic later this week.  *


Girl they got me too! I was on extreme lurker status, then BAM the shea butter challenge snatched me up!


----------



## Chicoro

bjade757 said:


> *Girl they got me too! *I was on extreme lurker status, then BAM the shea butter challenge snatched me up!





Shea got you.  So just go on and get your Shea Slide On.




​


----------



## caribeandiva

bjade757 said:


> Girl they got me too! I was on extreme lurker status, then BAM the shea butter challenge snatched me up!


 I must say I haven’t spent this much time on the hair side In yeeeaarrrs! I feel like a newbie again and I love it!


----------



## guyaneseyankee

I have been loyal and faithful to my whipped shea butter mix

I rarely apply commercial styling products. Shea is all I need. This is a two day old twist out. I did use kinky curly knot today leave in to detangle each section and then applied my shea mix. 

Today I was complemented on the shine and health but this picture can’t seem to do it justice.

I can attest to shea butter and retention.  When I washed my hair, there was NOT ONE strand of falling hair. NOT ONE
After I detangled my entire head, my brush had very little shed hair. I attribute that to keeping my hair stretched. Even when I don’t wear it in a puff, it’s still stretched from last hairstyle or will be stretched for the next (does that make sense?)
Shea butter is my best friend after my dog


----------



## caribeandiva

guyaneseyankee said:


> I have been loyal and faithful to my whipped shea butter mix
> 
> I rarely apply commercial styling products. Shea is all I need. This is a two day old twist out. I did use kinky curly knot today leave in to detangle each section and then applied my shea mix.
> 
> Today I was complemented on the shine and health but this picture can’t seem to do it justice.
> 
> I can attest to shea butter and retention.  When I washed my hair, there was NOT ONE strand of falling hair. NOT ONE
> After I detangled my entire head, my brush had very little shed hair. I attribute that to keeping my hair stretched. Even when I don’t wear it in a puff, it’s still stretched from last hairstyle or will be stretched for the next (does that make sense?)
> Shea butter is my best friend after my dog


You are very pretty!


----------



## Chicoro

abioni said:


> I used my shea butter mix for two months with African Royal braids spray that has high amount of glycerin. My hair was breaking before that and now the breakage has stopped for the most part. Unfortunately my ends are thinner due to the breakage. I relaxed my hair and trimmed it a bit yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 427226



I completely missed this post. Congratulations on stabilizing your hair and stopping the breakage! Your hair is below your bra- strap. Did you trim it before this photo, or after this photo?


----------



## Chicoro

guyaneseyankee said:


> I have been loyal and faithful to my whipped shea butter mix
> 
> I rarely apply commercial styling products. Shea is all I need. This is a two day old twist out. I did use kinky curly knot today leave in to detangle each section and then applied my shea mix.
> 
> Today I was complemented on the shine and health but this picture can’t seem to do it justice.
> 
> I can attest to shea butter and retention.  When I washed my hair, there was NOT ONE strand of falling hair. NOT ONE
> After I detangled my entire head, my brush had very little shed hair. I attribute that to keeping my hair stretched. Even when I don’t wear it in a puff, it’s still stretched from last hairstyle or will be stretched for the next (does that make sense?)
> Shea butter is my best friend after my dog



That hair is getting so long and thick. It looks really pretty. The curls are soft looking and super jet black in color.


----------



## Chicoro

* "Hair Feets": Don't cut 'em off at the ankles! 

 
*​The braid to your left is a braid that I had just finished braiding with Shea butter. The braid to your right was braided about 5 minutes prior. Both braids are the same length when stretched.

The blue arrow is pointing to where the hair begins to thin. The hair looks very elongated. My braid is pretty thick until the point where I have the arrow, which is about at bra-strap length.

From the arrow to the end of my braid is about 6 inches of scraggly hair. I'm not cutting my hair, no matter how thin it is starting out. I'm going to leave it be.

_"My" _hair just does not grow in thick and even. It gets to a new, longer length, strand by strand. If I interrupt that process with a trim, I'll be back at the same old length. Nope, not going to do it.

I've noticed this same 'elongation' with @caribeandiva  and her friend's hair, as well. It almost looks like we are all just pulling our braids longer and tighter. But actually, that is how the hair looks gaining length. I'm going to conserve EVERY inch of length and EVERY hair strand I can.

I probably won't even blow out my hair this summer. I think I will do a blow dry, press and trim in December 2018. That is when I will trim my hair. But, I may change. Who knows.

Wherever the bulk of my hair rests in December, that's where I will cut it- if I trim it then.

If I trim that thinness back to my bra-strap right now, yes I will have thick even hair, at bra-strap length. Healthy, thick full ends are beautiful at that length, but that is not *my* goal.

I'm enjoying my Shea slathered braids and hair. When I feel the need to get fancier while wearing my braids, I just put on one of my wigs.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> * "Hair Feets": Don't cut 'em off at the ankles!
> 
> View attachment 427310
> *​The braid to your left is a braid that I had just finished braiding with Shea butter. The braid to your right was braided about 5 minutes prior. Both braids are the same length when stretched.
> 
> The blue arrow is pointing to where the hair begins to thin. The hair looks very elongated. My braid is pretty thick unit the point where I have the arrow, which is about at bra-strap length.
> 
> From the arrow to the end of my braid is about 6 inches of scraggly hair. I'm not cutting my hair, no matter how thin it is starting out. I'm going to leave it be.
> 
> _"My" _hair just does not grow in thick and even. It gets to a new, longer length, strand by strand. If I interrupt that process with a trim, I'll be back at the same old length. Nope, not going to do it.
> 
> I've noticed this same 'elongation' with @caribeandiva  and her friend's hair, as well. It almost looks like we are all just pulling our braids longer and tighter. But actually, that is how the hair looks gaining length. I'm going to conserve EVERY inch of length and EVERY hair strand I can.
> 
> I probably won't even blow out my hair this summer. I think I will do a blow dry, press and trim in December 2018. That is when I will trim my hair. But, I may change. Who knows.
> 
> Wherever the bulk of my hair rests in December, that's where I will cut it- if I trim it then.
> 
> If I trim that thinness back to my bra-strap, yes I will have thick even hair, at bra-strap length. Healthy, thick full ends are beautiful at that length, but that is not *my* goal.
> 
> I'm enjoying my Shea slathered braids and hair. When I feel the need to get fancier, I just put on one of my wigs.


You’re absolutely right about the thinner ends. That’s exactly what my hair does. One side shrinks up within 5 minutes of braiding it but they’re almost the same length if I pull on them. In the past I used to trim the thin ends because I thought they were split ends. Now I know better. Thanks for teaching me otherwise. I’d undoubtedly stayed at the same length, wondering why my hair isn’t getting longer. This thread is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## bjade757

caribeandiva said:


> I must say I haven’t spent this much time on the hair side In yeeeaarrrs! I feel like a newbie again and I love it!


Girl, yes!


----------



## Chicoro

​
Here's an example with a gorgeous head of afro-textured hair, blown out. I found this picture on the internet at:
http://shelleybean729.blogspot.fr/2011/09/september-blowout.html

The arrow is pointing to the longest part of her hair. It is not the 'bulk'  or most of hair length. Most of her hair is at the blue line, above the arrow. Technically, if she wanted her hair to be all the same length, she would cut back to that arrow near her armpits.

But, when trying to gain length, you set a goal, like at the bottom of one's bra-strap. You 'hold' the hair at this length by trimming it, so it doesn't grow past the bottom of the bra.

If I were to blow out my hair, it would probably have this shape. If I were to trim off the last six (6) inches of hair, I would probably have all even hair, at the higher blue line, which is the armpit.  That would be a hair "cut".

Neither scenario is bad or good. It's all about what you want for your hair. I hope this makes sense.


Night, night, ladies!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> You’re absolutely right about the thinner ends. That’s exactly what my hair does. One side shrinks up within 5 minutes of braiding it but they’re almost the same length if I pull on them. In the past I used to trim the thin ends because I thought they were split ends. Now I know better. Thanks for teaching me otherwise. I’d undoubtedly stayed at the same length, wondering why my hair isn’t getting longer. This thread is worth its weight in gold.



While you are on the "grow", the hair is going to look awkward, uneven and maybe even thin in some areas.  Hair is an organic fiber. It's not plastic wig hair that grows out your hair follicles at the same thickness and length at the same time, like something that comes out of a plastic mould.

That's why I use braids and buns as I'm moving toward my goal length. I don't shape my hair. I don't cut my hair. Because my destination is not the current length I have. My goal is at a longer length.

The more perfect and even I want my hair to look at each step of the journey, the longer it's going to take me to get to my destination. So, I choose styles that support my hair's attractiveness as I grow it out.

Although I am trying to gain maximum lengths in the shortest time, it has absolutely *nothing* to do with speeding up how 'fast' my hair grows. What I'm _*NOT*_ doing is cutting back my length, and I am not* slowing down *my progress.

It's about making decisions as you go along. I choose not to cut or trim unless I have a tangle problem. Right now, I don't have any tangle issues so my hair is free to grow as it pleases.

I would like to emphasize to not have judgment. Just decide what's right for you, and go with that! It's your hair, do what you want to do.

Night, night for _real _now!


----------



## guyaneseyankee

caribeandiva said:


> You are very pretty!


Thank you @caribeandiva


----------



## guyaneseyankee

Chicoro said:


> That hair is getting so long and thick. It looks really pretty. The curls are soft looking and super jet black in color.


Thanks @Chicoro   I'm on the grow.


----------



## abioni

Thanks! I trimmed it before the picture.



Chicoro said:


> I completely missed this post. Congratulations on stabilizing your hair and stopping the breakage! Your hair is below your bra- strap. Did you trim it before this photo, or after this photo?


----------



## Aggie

Okay I finally bought some fragrance oils from www.bulkapothecary.com and www.fromnaturewithlove.com for my body and hair Shea Butter blends. 

*From FNWL I bought:*

Birthday Cake
Vanilla Sandalwood
Eucalyptus Spearmint
Frosted Lemon Cake
Ylang Ylang

*From BA:*

Allure Fragrance Oil
Apple Cinnamon
Cucumber Melon 
Dragon's Blood
Eucalyptus Mint
Frankincense and Myrrh
Jasmine Frangipani
Lavender Vanilla
Peony PF
Salted Caramel
Sandalwood 2 
Sandalwood Rose
Sandalwood Vanilla


----------



## NappyNelle

bjade757 said:


> Girl they got me too! I was on extreme lurker status, then BAM the shea butter challenge snatched me up!





bellebebe said:


> *After 4 YEARS of holding on to my $6.50, yall heauxs done raised me from the dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister, @caribeandiva inspired me to join this thread. I've been following this method for a few months. I don't have any progress pictures. I'll start from scratch & post a starting pic later this week.  *



We are thrilled to have you both back!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@guyaneseyankee 
Very Nice 2-Day Old T/O!...


----------



## guyaneseyankee

IDareT'sHair said:


> @guyaneseyankee
> Very Nice 2-Day Old T/O!...


Thanks @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Taleah2009

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Tips on mixing your Shea butter if you have a standing mixer:
> 
> Mix dry first with no oils on low. Scrape the butter off the sides of the mixer and pile the butter to the middle of the bowl. I usually do this for a few rounds.
> 
> View attachment 427086
> 
> I put the oils I plan on adding into a squirt/applicator bottle and just squeeze the oil into the bowl a little at a time while the blender is mixing. Speed it up to medium.
> 
> This is how I know when the Shea mix is ready:
> With each round I lift the mixer to scrape off butter, less butter clings on to the whip attachment.
> 
> It goes from this:
> View attachment 427088
> 
> To this:
> 
> View attachment 427090
> 
> To this:
> 
> View attachment 427092
> 
> See how the butter is moving away from the whip attachment on its own? This is the point where I add my fragrance oils and I turn the blender up to the highest speed. I cover the bowl with saran wrap and let the butter rest for a few days to allow the fragrance to "cure" or settle in.
> 
> View attachment 427094
> 
> Test on my hands. If I feel any lumps still mixed in Shea, I re-whip on high for a few minutes. If the fragrance is not as strong as I'd like, I add a few extra drops and re-whip again.
> 
> Ssshhhhh! My Shea baby is resting for the night. She needs to adjust to the lovely fenugreek infused avocado and apricot oil that I added to her. I will test her later to see if she is whipped enough to become a Princess. If her fragrance is settled in and good, she will then be added to the throne to become Queen Shea. Good night Shea siblings.




I am going to do this.  The last time I melted my butter first and I don't think I whipped it long enough.  I will mix a new batch this weekend.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> * "Hair Feets": Don't cut 'em off at the ankles!
> 
> View attachment 427310
> *​The braid to your left is a braid that I had just finished braiding with Shea butter. The braid to your right was braided about 5 minutes prior. Both braids are the same length when stretched.
> 
> The blue arrow is pointing to where the hair begins to thin. The hair looks very elongated. My braid is pretty thick until the point where I have the arrow, which is about at bra-strap length.
> 
> From the arrow to the end of my braid is about 6 inches of scraggly hair. I'm not cutting my hair, no matter how thin it is starting out. I'm going to leave it be.
> 
> _"My" _hair just does not grow in thick and even. It gets to a new, longer length, strand by strand. If I interrupt that process with a trim, I'll be back at the same old length. Nope, not going to do it.
> 
> I've noticed this same 'elongation' with @caribeandiva  and her friend's hair, as well. It almost looks like we are all just pulling our braids longer and tighter. But actually, that is how the hair looks gaining length. I'm going to conserve EVERY inch of length and EVERY hair strand I can.
> 
> I probably won't even blow out my hair this summer. I think I will do a blow dry, press and trim in December 2018. That is when I will trim my hair. But, I may change. Who knows.
> 
> Wherever the bulk of my hair rests in December, that's where I will cut it- if I trim it then.
> 
> If I trim that thinness back to my bra-strap right now, yes I will have thick even hair, at bra-strap length. Healthy, thick full ends are beautiful at that length, but that is not *my* goal.
> 
> I'm enjoying my Shea slathered braids and hair. When I feel the need to get fancier while wearing my braids, I just put on one of my wigs.






caribeandiva said:


> You’re absolutely right about the thinner ends. That’s exactly what my hair does. One side shrinks up within 5 minutes of braiding it but they’re almost the same length if I pull on them. In the past I used to trim the thin ends because I thought they were split ends. Now I know better. Thanks for teaching me otherwise. I’d undoubtedly stayed at the same length, wondering why my hair isn’t getting longer. This thread is worth its weight in gold.




My hair "feets" looks very similar @Chicoro I noticed it while transitioning but chocked it up to have thinner processed ends in comparison to my unprocessed natural hair. Well to my surprise, my hair feets looked the same after becoming fully natural. It did bother me for a long while, but then I one day I just decided that I am not continuously trimming my hair chasing a look just to turn around and have the same process happen again in a few months.


----------



## NCHairDiva

Chicoro said:


> While you are on the "grow", the hair is going to look awkward, uneven and maybe even thin in some areas.  Hair is an organic fiber. It's not plastic wig hair that grows out your hair follicles at the same thickness and length at the same time, like something that comes out of a plastic mould.
> 
> That's why I use braids and buns as I'm moving toward my goal length. I don't shape my hair. I don't cut my hair. Because my destination is not the current length I have. My goal is at a longer length.
> 
> The more perfect and even I want my hair to look at each step of the journey, the longer it's going to take me to get to my destination. So, I choose styles that support my hair's attractiveness as I grow it out.
> 
> Although I am trying to gain maximum lengths in the shortest time, it has absolutely *nothing* to do with speeding up how 'fast' my hair grows. What I'm _*NOT*_ doing is cutting back my length, and I am not* slowing down *my progress.
> 
> It's about making decisions as you go along. I choose not to cut or trim unless I have a tangle problem. Right now, I don't have any tangle issues so my hair is free to grow as it pleases.
> 
> I would like to emphasize to not have judgment. Just decide what's right for you, and go with that! It's your hair, do what you want to do.
> 
> Night, night for _real _now!



This make so much since to me. Ive been told to trim the ends if they look thin because they must be damaged. (I keep it in a protective style so I always wonder why are they damaged) but I am always in a constant state of trim. SMH I am truly grateful for this amazing info. Im done trimmig until the end if the year. Im on the grow and will let my hair do its thing. Amazing information.


----------



## icsonia22

I have been using my whipped Shea butter to seal in moisture on individual braids that I wear under my wigs. I'm in the process of taking down the braids and I must say that the Shea butter has eliminated knots and tangles. The shed hair is able to slide right out. My goal for 2018 is to make apl. This is the longest my hair has ever been! After going natural and having to big chop multiple times, I'm finally getting it right.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Here's another discovery I made with Shea butter, but have been fighting because I felt the need to do it:

Using Shea butter has eliminated the need for me to stretch my hair on wash day. My hair does not require to be twisted, braided or roller set for it to be stretched. It now just hangs. It also does not take on the shape of the before mentioned styles anymore. Shea butter clumps my curls so well together that even after manipulating it with braids, it still holds the shape of my original curl pattern. So I've decided to stop fighting that too. After it air dries on wash day, I still either throw it in a bun or one big braid. However, I'm no longer twisting, braiding or roller setting to stretch on wash day. I'm loving the ease of less manipulation. Queen Shea strikes again!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Here's another discovery I made with Shea butter, but have been fighting because I felt the need to do it:
> 
> Using Shea butter has eliminated the need for me to stretch my hair on wash day. My hair does not require to be twisted, braided or roller set for it to be stretched. It now just hangs. It also does not take on the shape of the before mentioned styles anymore. Shea butter clumps my curls so well together that even after manipulating it with braids, it still holds the shape of my original curl pattern. So I've decided to stop fighting that too. After it air dries on wash day, I still either throw it in a bun or one big braid. However, I'm no longer twisting, braiding or roller setting to stretch on wash day. I'm loving the ease of less manipulation. Queen Shea strikes again!


I noticed this too. I thought I was bugging but when I did a wash and go using shea and gel my hair was waaaaayyyyy more elongated and the curls more defined. My wash and go was at least an inch longer but i thought my hair just grew. Deep in my heart I knew it was queen shea!!!


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> My hair "feets" looks very similar @Chicoro I noticed it while transitioning but chocked it up to have thinner processed ends in comparison to my unprocessed natural hair. Well to my surprise, my hair feets looked the same after becoming fully natural. *It did bother me for a long while, but then I one day I just decided that I am not continuously trimming my hair chasing a look just to turn around and have the same process happen again in a few months.*



I know. I'm right there with you on this, too.

Trimming is how I got messed up in the first place. I never wear my hair out heat straightened or natural. Thus, there is not point to having perfect ends. It's not about wanting length so bad that I'm so desperate and hold onto to thin, unhealthy hair. Nerp. I know you can't gain length if you are cutting back your growth.

Deep cuts and perfectly trimmed ends have their place in my hair regimen. But that will come when I reach my desired length and I want to maintain my hair at that particular length. Until then, I got a long way to go. 

Me and my lil' hair feets got awhile until we hit Ground Zero.

​
Freshly trimmed ends are a priceless jewel in the currency of afro-textured hair. If you cut your ends and jack them up because you don't know what you are doing or needing to do to keep them healthy...you know what? You are going to have to trim them again.

Raggedy ends can be good practice fibers. My ends aren't raggedy, but the hair on the ends is scraggly. Those are two different things.


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Here's another discovery I made with Shea butter, but have been fighting because I felt the need to do it:
> 
> Using Shea butter has eliminated the need for me to stretch my hair on wash day. My hair does not require to be twisted, braided or roller set for it to be stretched.* It now just hangs.* It also does not take on the shape of the before mentioned styles anymore. Shea butter clumps my curls so well together that even after manipulating it with braids, it still holds the shape of my original curl pattern. So I've decided to stop fighting that too. After it air dries on wash day, I still either throw it in a bun or one big braid. However, I'm no longer twisting, braiding or roller setting to stretch on wash day. I'm loving the ease of less manipulation. Queen Shea strikes again!



So it elongates and hangs straight? I'm not sure I understand. Does this mean it doesn't ever get tangled anymore due to using Shea butter? I know your hair is pretty no matter what it is doing.


----------



## Chicoro

BronxJazzy said:


> I noticed this too. I thought I was bugging but when I did a wash and go using shea and gel my hair was waaaaayyyyy more elongated and the curls more defined. *My wash and go was at least an inch longer but i thought my hair just grew. *Deep in my heart I knew it was queen shea!!!



I don't know. Shea butter just *might* be putting them inches on your hair!


----------



## Chicoro

icsonia22 said:


> I have been using my whipped Shea butter to seal in moisture on individual braids that I wear under my wigs. I'm in the process of taking down the braids and I must say that the Shea butter has eliminated knots and tangles. The shed hair is able to slide right out. My goal for 2018 is to make apl. *This is the longest my hair has ever been! *After going natural and having to big chop multiple times, I'm finally getting it right.



Congratulations to you!!!!!  What a satisfying accomplishment. Your hair looks *THICK, t*oo. That is only ONE of many braids you have on your head. 
How long have you been Shea Sliding' ?


----------



## Chicoro

NCHairDiva said:


> This make so much since to me. Ive been told to trim the ends if they look thin because they must be damaged. (I keep it in a protective style so I always wonder why are they damaged) but I am always in a constant state of trim. SMH I am truly grateful for this amazing info. *Im done trimmig until the end if the year. *Im on the grow and will let my hair do its thing. Amazing information.



Hold my shears until December 2018, too!


----------



## Chicoro

I got a tiny, tiny, tiny little 20 strand section of hair that has dropped in length. I've never seen my hair this long before.

I always say, "If one strand can get there, the rest can get there!" Come September/October, I hope to have a significant amount of hair at this newer length.




*Yes!*​






*Go, hair feets! *


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> I know. I'm right there with you on this, too.
> 
> Trimming is how I got messed up in the first place. I never wear my hair out heat straightened or natural. Thus, there is not point to having perfect ends. It's not about wanting length so bad that I'm so desperate and hold onto to thin, unhealthy hair. Nerp. I know you can't gain length if you are cutting back your growth.
> 
> Deep cuts and perfectly trimmed ends have their place in my hair regimen. But that will come when I reach my desired length and I want to maintain my hair at that particular length. Until then, I got a long way to go.
> 
> Me and my lil' hair feets got awhile until we hit Ground Zero.
> 
> View attachment 427362​
> Freshly trimmed ends are a priceless jewel in the currency of afro-textured hair. If you cut your ends and jack them up because you don't know what you are doing or needing to do to keep them healthy...you know what? You are going to have to trim them again.
> 
> Raggedy ends can be good practice fibers. My ends aren't raggedy, but the hair on the ends is scraggly. Those are two different things.




Oooooh weeee...now those are some real hair feets! LOL




Chicoro said:


> So it elongates and hangs straight? I'm not sure I understand. Does this mean it doesn't ever get tangled anymore due to using Shea butter? I know your hair is pretty no matter what it is doing.



It doesn't hang straight. It is still very much curly but the pattern is more elongated. I still get tangles, but not many and the ones I do get can be worked out with just a bit of added oil since my hair is already very much lubricated from Shea butter. I wish I had before and after of my wet hair pictures to show the comparison but I never think to take pictures of my wet hair. Maybe the change is a combination of things...henna, Shea butter and also never really stripping my hair with harsh cleansing agents? I do know that this change didn't really come about until Shea entered the scene and had been used for a few months though.


----------



## scarcity21

ElevatedEnergy said:


> My hair "feets" looks very similar @Chicoro I noticed it while transitioning but chocked it up to have thinner processed ends in comparison to my unprocessed natural hair. Well to my surprise, my hair feets looked the same after becoming fully natural. It did bother me for a long while, but then I one day I just decided that I am not continuously trimming my hair chasing a look just to turn around and have the same process happen again in a few months.


@ElevatedEnergy , @Chicoro  are y'all saying what I think you're saying? Lemme make sure I understand y'all correctly. So I've been battling with this hair  issue I like to call upside down V or upside U or W where my hair on the left and right get to armpit length and the middle is much shorter like neck or shoulder  length. I've been dealing with this for over 10years and I keep cutting the left and right sides to be even with the middle although I almost never wear my hair straight. Should I stop trimming and just keep babying it until I get to my goal length?
Thanks ladies


----------



## scarcity21

Also for ladies that use glycerin leave in like scurl with their Shea butter, have you tried whipping both and applying as one mixture versus applying one and then the other? Just thinking out loud....I believe I did a while back and my hair liked it...I just added too much oil so my hair was a bit greasy


----------



## NappyNelle

Applied my shea mix to the length of my hair. I got a lot of compliments on my braidout today while I was in the hospital.


----------



## Flourishnikov

Anyone in the dmv know where I can pick up some authentic unrefined Shea butter?


----------



## scarcity21

Flourishnikov said:


> Anyone in the dmv know where I can pick up some authentic unrefined Shea butter?


@Flourishnikov, I ordered mine from hennasooq...Didn't realize they were local. However they don't ship but you'll get your order in 2 days!


----------



## Chicoro

scarcity21 said:


> @ElevatedEnergy , @Chicoro  are y'all saying what I think you're saying? Lemme make sure I understand y'all correctly. So I've been battling with this hair  issue I like to call upside down V or upside U or W where my hair on the left and right get to armpit length and the middle is much shorter like neck or shoulder  length. I've been dealing with this for over 10years and I keep cutting the left and right sides to be even with the middle although I almost never wear my hair straight. *Should I stop trimming and just keep babying it until I get to my goal length?*
> Thanks ladies



YES, says  Chicoro, from the peanut gallery! ...with caveats.







Determine a goal length. Try to keep the hair so that there is no more than 2 to 4 inches of length difference between the shortest and longest parts. Otherwise, tangles may ensue. If this is not clear, please let me know and I can try to explain better!


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Oooooh weeee...now those are some real hair feets! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't hang straight. It is still very much curly but the pattern is more elongated. I still get tangles, but not many and the ones I do get can be worked out with just a bit of added oil since my hair is already very much lubricated from Shea butter. I wish I had before and after of my wet hair pictures to show the comparison but I never think to take pictures of my wet hair. Maybe the change is a combination of things...henna, Shea butter and also never really stripping my hair with harsh cleansing agents? I do know that this change didn't really come about until Shea entered the scene and had been used for a few months though.



I think I understand. It's 'heavier' and almost weighted in that the same hair is lower on your body WITH using Shea butter, than it would be if you didn't use Shea butter. Is this what you mean? If not, girl tell me 'cause I want to KNOW!


----------



## Chicoro

NappyNelle said:


> Applied my shea mix to the length of my hair. I got a lot of compliments on my braidout today while I was in the *hospital.*



Are you* working in or visiting the* the hospital or were you not feeling well? If it is the latter, please take care of yourself.


----------



## Chicoro

scarcity21 said:


> @ElevatedEnergy , @Chicoro  are y'all saying what I think you're saying? Lemme make sure I understand y'all correctly. So I've been battling with this hair  issue I like to call upside down V or upside U or W where my hair on the left and right get to armpit length and the middle is much shorter like neck or shoulder  length. I've been dealing with this for over 10years and I keep cutting the left and right sides to be even with the middle although I almost never wear my hair straight. Should I stop trimming and just keep babying it until I get to my goal length?
> Thanks ladies



My suggestion is to switch up your game plan for you hair. Perhaps, shift your thinking. Instead of thinking of that middle section in the back as an issue, think of it as the hair upon which you need to focus your products on goal.

What I mean by that, is that hair in the back middle is a different texture than the rest of your hair and it has different needs. I would assume it is the most fragile section of hair on your head. So, cater to it! 

Change up your products to accommodate that section. Find something that is gentle and makes the hair thrive. If the hair in this section thrives with the changes, the rest of the hair on your head will thrive, too. The less fragile the rest of the hair is, the easier it may be to manage.

Try to find the  products and processes that will make that back section happy and keep it growing and stop it from breaking. If you do that, the rest of the hair will follow. 

That section in the back is not an "issue". It is hair that needs to be understood, pampered and treated in a special way so that it can be in an environment where it is allowed to thrive and flourish. You just got to figure out how to create that environment for it. 

I think you are close to resolving and determining what it needs. I say that because I don't see  a huge difference between the length in the middle and the length in the sides, looking at the picture of your braided hair. 

The fact that you have no part down the middle from the trop of your head to your nape shows that you are taking special care of that area. 

You are close to resolving it.

You may want to consider reviewing your products and your processes and see if you anything jumps out at you with this shifted focus on treating that back section as if the majority of your hair were this texture.


----------



## Chicoro

scarcity21 said:


> Also for ladies that use glycerin leave in like scurl with their Shea butter, *have you tried whipping both *and applying as one mixture versus applying one and then the other? Just thinking out loud....I believe I did a while back and my hair liked it...I just added too much oil so my hair was a bit greasy



For me, Scurl has water. That type of product tends to develop microbes. So, I don't put it in my butter because  it has organic, components in it. That is an equation for creating a giant petri dish [for my case].

Water borne microbes (living creatures) + unrefined Shea butter (food)= MOLD!​


----------



## Chicoro

scarcity21 said:


> @ElevatedEnergy , @Chicoro  are y'all saying what I think you're saying? Lemme make sure I understand y'all correctly. So I've been battling with this hair  issue I like to call upside down V or upside U or W where my hair on the left and right get to armpit length and the middle is much shorter like neck or shoulder  length. I've been dealing with this for over 10years and I keep cutting the left and right sides to be even with the middle although I almost never wear my hair straight. Should I stop trimming and just keep babying it until I get to my goal length?
> Thanks ladies




I wanted to add... hair grows organically, because it is organic. Some of us have a fragile or longer right or left side. Your hair grows differently in the middle. That's okay! You are not growing a wig or plastic. You are dealing with an organic fiber that may not grow uniformly. That doesn't mean that what you have is an issue. It means it is your specific hair pattern. I would suggest to not judge it as good or bad or as an issue. When you start to look at that way, sometimes your eyes and mind start to see options that you didn't see before. I feel very strongly that you are quite close to resolving the situation.

Please reassess and come back and tell us what you did and what you think and what happened!


----------



## Chicoro

I baggied my Shea buttered braids yesterday, mainly to keep the greasiness [which I love] from staining my freshly washed hoody. I was too tired to remove it yesterday, [the baggie] and my hair is still white with the Shea I put on yesterday. That's not a bad thing. My hair ends are super moist. 

Now, I am thinking about how I am going to leverage and optimize this information.  It may mean nothing...but my gut says pursue it.


----------



## Chicoro

By the way, when I removed the baggie this morning and my hair was white with Shea butter, 20 minutes later, my hair was no longer white and the *'Shea Shield'* had become invisible so that there was no longer that visible, white coating.


----------



## Chicoro

Lastly, I'm thinking about what @ElevatedEnergy said about the elongation on her hair during her wash day. My hair feels so heavy and weighted in these braids with the Shea butter on them.

When I splash water on a section of unloosened braids and put on Scurl and Shea butter, my hair gets super straight and elongated at that moment, too. That's why my eyes have been popping when I do my hair as of late, because of the length of my hair seems to be.

I literally only have 20 hairs at a super long length. But they indicate the future of my hair length overall, better than anything. That lil' section represents the possibility for all my hair, at some point in the future. So, I'm going to roll with it!


----------



## Chicoro

icsonia22 said:


> I have been using my whipped Shea butter to seal in moisture on individual braids that I wear under my wigs. I'm in the process of taking down the braids and I must say that the Shea butter has eliminated knots and tangles. The shed hair is able to slide right out. My goal for 2018 is to make apl. This is the longest my hair has ever been! After going natural and having to big chop multiple times, I'm finally getting it right.



You are only 1 to 3 inches from armpit. Assuming your hair grows at the same average 1/2 inch per month rate, that's 6 months or, by September . 
One or some of your hair feets will have landed at armpit length by September 2018. Then the rest of your hair, the bulk, will follow to grow and fill in at that length, too.

Do you realize what an incredible milestone
you have reached: having your longest hair  EVER!

Can you share your hair routine in détail with us. What did you do differently this time? Why did you not give up?  What encouraged you to keep trying? How did you know you were on the right track this time?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

At @ElevatedEnergy and @Chicoro and everybody, your hair stays a little more stretched and tangle free with applying whipped shea butter to just your ends? 

@Chicoro, is it about the shea butter, or is the scurl also an important component in achieving the stretch?

TIA!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Is there anyone Shea sliding but not bunning, wearing braids, or wearing wash and go's?

Anyone wearing twist outs or braid outs on day 1? If so, what's your styling regimen? And are you adding anything beneath or over the Shea butter for definition and/or hold? TIA!


----------



## Chicoro

YvetteWithJoy said:


> At @ElevatedEnergy and @Chicoro and everybody, your hair stays a little more stretched and tangle free with applying whipped shea butter to just your ends?
> 
> @Chicoro, is it about the shea butter, or is the scurl also an important component in achieving the stretch?
> 
> TIA!



*Elongation vs Stretching:*

For me, the glycerine in the SCURL shrinks up and draws up my hair. So, although the SCURL does not directly elongate my hair, I NEED that lubrication and water based moisture from SCURL for the Shea to  keep in the moisture. Otherwise, if I apply the Shea with no SCURl, Shea leaves my hair hard, dull, dry and coated. The SCURL impacts the process and the results just enough so that Shea application is a benefit and makes my hair look good. Without the SCURL application, Shea butter does not work for my hair from an aesthetics perspective.

I don't get stretch. My hair elongates [temporarily] when I apply the Shea butter initially, as if I have heat straightened. Then it quickly draws up. But my hair has 'weight' on it from the Shea that makes my braids feel a bit heavier than usual. That 'heaviness' creates a swing in my braids that I don't have without the Shea butter.
*
Tangle Free*
My braided hair stays tangle free with Shea for reasons not related to stretching. Shea clumps the hair together. That's the aspect of Shea that seems to keep tangles at bay, in my hair, when I use Shea butter. For me the result is different if I apply Shea to my ends. I do not just apply Shea butter to my ends. I apply Shea butter from the  root to the tips of my hair.

I am not trying to be coy or clever in my responses. I'm not trying to write a dissertation or impress people by talking fancy. But to communiciate clearly, I have to make these differentiations. It seems silly to me to write paragraphs about hair and Shea butter, but that's how I do it sometimes to try to get across what I mean.


----------



## NappyNelle

Chicoro said:


> Are you* working in or visiting the* the hospital or were you not feeling well? If it is the latter, please take care of yourself.



I was in the hospital for my chronic pain.  Thanks Crown Princess @Chicoro


----------



## guyaneseyankee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Is there anyone Shea sliding but not bunning, wearing braids, or wearing wash and go's?
> 
> Anyone wearing twist outs or braid outs on day 1? If so, what's your styling regimen? And are you adding anything beneath or over the Shea butter for definition and/or hold? TIA!


Good morning @YvetteWithJoy .

I am playing in my hair with twist outs/  Today is day 4 hair.  I even forgot to wear my bonnet last night.  Just on my satin pillowcases.

When I'm styling my hair, I'm a minamalist.  Shampoo, conditioner, leave in and sealant.

Shea butter is my sealant.  I think twisting on damp hair helps set the hair with just those two products.  Leave in and shea butter mix.

I also do not need to retwist my hair at night.  There's enough hold from day 1.  I do however, band loosely my twists while drying so they don't shrink up.  Through out the week it may shrink, but it's still defined.


----------



## NappyNelle

YvetteWithJoy said:


> At @ElevatedEnergy and @Chicoro and everybody, your hair stays a little more stretched and tangle free with applying whipped shea butter to just your ends?



I do both, but the stretch comes with applying shea to the length of my hair in a pulling, downward motion before braiding or twisting for the night.



YvetteWithJoy said:


> Anyone wearing twist outs or braid outs on day 1? If so, what's your styling regimen? And are you adding anything beneath or over the Shea butter for definition and/or hold? TIA!



I mostly wear braid outs. On day 1, I rinse out my deep conditioner and apply shea mix to damp hair. Once dry, I take out the braid, rebraid (or more elongation and to check moisture) then apply gel. I use perm rods on the end.

Depending on the day, I will wet or mist my hair with a liquid before applying more shea. Oftentimes I just apply more shea butter and don't use a gel. I really just go with how I'm feeling, and if I'm wearing my hair 'out' or in a ponytail.


----------



## bjade757

Chicoro said:


> By the way, when I removed the baggie this morning and my hair was white with Shea butter, 20 minutes later, my hair was no longer white and the *'Shea Shield'* had become invisible so that there was no longer that visible, white coating.


That's my hair too! It just "soaks" up the shea!


----------



## Chicoro

NappyNelle said:


> I was in the hospital for my chronic pain.  Thanks Crown Princess @Chicoro



You are welcome. I'm sorry to hear that you are suffering.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

NappyNelle said:


> I do both, but the stretch comes with applying shea to the length of my hair in a pulling, downward motion before braiding or twisting for the night.
> 
> 
> 
> This ^^^ exactly... I only get elongation when applying to the total length and smoothing in a downward motion before smoothing and raking the gel.


----------



## Chicoro

bjade757 said:


> That's my hair too! It just "soaks" up the shea!



The Shea Super Shield becomes invisible once the hair soaks it up...


----------



## reallynow

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Is there anyone Shea sliding but not bunning, wearing braids, or wearing wash and go's?
> 
> Anyone wearing twist outs or braid outs on day 1? If so, what's your styling regimen? And are you adding anything beneath or over the Shea butter for definition and/or hold? TIA!



I wear a twist out weekly.  Lately the day before wash day when my twist out is on its last leg, I pull it back into a shea butter slathered ponytail.  This has become my new prepoo.  Wash day I do some finger detangling, wash with shampoo bar and deep condition.  After the DC is rinsed out I spray with aphogee green tea spritz, add leave in and shea - root to tip, braid and air dry.  Next day I twist with lottabody foam, roll the ends with perm rods, slather with shea and air dry.  I use shea to untwist initially and fluff daily.  I don't retwist during the week at all, maybe a small section if needed.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> I think I understand. It's 'heavier' and almost weighted in that the same hair is lower on your body WITH using Shea butter, than it would be if you didn't use Shea butter. Is this what you mean? If not, girl tell me 'cause I want to KNOW!



Yes, you got it Shea Queen Muva!!!  It is heavier. I did add in earlier that I also use henna (and have been for a year now). So while Shea butter does and always have elongated my hair; Henna plus Shea butter long term has seemed to stretch AND elongate my curls.


----------



## GGsKin

I removed my silk scarf this morning (after washing and greasing my length with Shea last night). My hair was still wet and very white (with Shea + gel) but by the time I was ready to make my way out the door 3hrs later, it was clear. My hair still isn't dry.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> At @ElevatedEnergy and @Chicoro and everybody, your hair stays a little more stretched and tangle free with applying whipped shea butter to just your ends?
> 
> @Chicoro, is it about the shea butter, or is the scurl also an important component in achieving the stretch?
> 
> TIA!



Shea butter does not work for me just only applying it to the ends. It's almost like the ends would stick together and pull apart like velcro. The application has to be fluid from root to the ends so when I separate my hair, the entire strand just slides. I apply more to the ends, but never only on the ends.

Disclaimer:
But then again; it's been a long time since I did try Shea butter on my ends only, so maybe I had not figured out the right amount for my hair or the texture (whipped) that my hair likes. So my experience may not be well rounded or tested enough to answer your question.


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> *Shea butter does not work for me just only applying it to the ends. It's almost like the ends would stick together and pull apart like velcro. The application has to be fluid from root to the ends so when I separate my hair, the entire strand just slides. I apply more to the ends, but never only on the ends.*
> 
> Disclaimer:
> But then again; it's been a long time since I did try Shea butter on my ends only, so maybe I had not figured out the right amount for my hair or the texture (whipped) that my hair likes. So my experience may not be well rounded or tested enough to answer your question.




*#MeToo*​


----------



## caribeandiva

scarcity21 said:


> @ElevatedEnergy , @Chicoro  are y'all saying what I think you're saying? Lemme make sure I understand y'all correctly. So I've been battling with this hair  issue I like to call upside down V or upside U or W where my hair on the left and right get to armpit length and the middle is much shorter like neck or shoulder  length. I've been dealing with this for over 10years and I keep cutting the left and right sides to be even with the middle although I almost never wear my hair straight. Should I stop trimming and just keep babying it until I get to my goal length?
> Thanks ladies


Make sure your hair is not doing that because you’re iron deficient. I know when my hair kept doing that it’s because my iron levels were very low. Have your doctor check you.


----------



## Sarabellam

I’ve finally gotten around to using the cleopatra’s choice Shea butter on my hair and it is a vast improvement over the other brands that I have used in the past ( random amazon brands that claim “organic, unrefined Shea butter” and Now brand refined Shea butter ) I’ve only used the yellow Shea butter from cleopatra’s choice but I plan to use the ivory in a week or two. 

The benefits of this Shea butter over others are:

-it melts so smooth. I’ve been using it straight with out mixing with oils bc it melts easier than my fluffiest Shea concoctions.
-added bonus of no more white Shea specks in my dark hair!
- works well on skin. Though some of my other Shea concoctions may have been slightly more moisturizing. This has potential for making even better Shea concoctions.

I’m not saying that this is the only good supplier for Shea butter but it’s good to know what top notch feels like so I know how to assess the quality of other brands.

 I’m wondering if some of the amazon suppliers were mixing other butters with their Shea because this stuff melts really uniformly with just body heat compared to what I’m used to.


----------



## caribeandiva

scarcity21 said:


> Also for ladies that use glycerin leave in like scurl with their Shea butter, have you tried whipping both and applying as one mixture versus applying one and then the other? Just thinking out loud....I believe I did a while back and my hair liked it...I just added too much oil so my hair was a bit greasy


Nope. My regimen is working as is. I don’t wanna change it by adding scurl to my Shea mix. Try it out and report back.


----------



## caribeandiva

NappyNelle said:


> Applied my shea mix to the length of my hair. I got a lot of compliments on my braidout today while I was in the hospital.


I hope you’re ok


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@NappyNelle 
Please Feel Better Soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@scarcity21 
No I have not.  

But I do have Vegetable Glycerin that I add to my mixtures from time to time.

Wash Day:  I apply my S-Curl 1st and then the SB Mixture on top.


----------



## Chicoro

Forgot to mention one of my other favorite Shea Made Unicorns: Jo Stylin. This girl is about 6 feet tall. Imagine her walking past you with all that gorgeous afro-textured hair.


*Both she and Shea Made Unicorn Naturally_Nica on Youtube are about 6 feet tall.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

ElevatedEnergy said:


> DIY Shea Butter Deep Conditioner made from scratch!
> 
> View attachment 426429
> What you will need:
> 
> Distilled water or herbal tea - 4 ounces
> (I used Burdock root tea)
> Raw Shea butter - 12 grams
> Penetrating oil - 15 grams
> (I used a fenugreek infused avocado/apricot mix)
> Emulsifying wax - 8 grams
> I used BTMS 50 as it's able to penetrate strands
> Powder of choice - 1 tsp
> (I used banana powder but others that work well are: rose clay, any Ayurevedic powder, guava powder, Coconut Milk Powder, colloidal oat powder etc)
> Humectant- 5 grams
> (I used honey)
> 
> View attachment 426427
> 
> Optional: fragrance
> *Also this is a small batch that I use up in one use so I don't use a preservative. However, you should preserve it if you make it and plan to use it at a later date. I would not recommend optiphen for this particular deep conditioner as it will cause it to de-mulsify. (Don't know if that's a real word, but what I mean is it will thin out and become almost like a liquid) Ask me how I know. LOL*
> 
> Directions:
> Separate oils from liquid and put in a water bath together. I usually make my tea at the same time and when the oil phase is around 75% melted, I stir in whatever powder I'm using.
> 
> View attachment 426431
> 
> View attachment 426435
> Add liquid phase to oil phase and use an immersion blender to blend.
> 
> View attachment 426433
> Every 10 minutes or so, while it is cooling down...give it a few more bursts with your immersion blender. It will thicken up as it cools down and you blend. Don't go too wild, just blend enough to get to thickness of choice.
> 
> View attachment 426437
> 
> View attachment 426439
> 
> Once it is cool, add your fragrance/ preservative or any hydrolyzed proteins if you wish. Follow directions on how much to use based on weight of 4 ounces.
> 
> Enjoy!!!



Update! Got a tip to add the optiphen to colder temperatures, so instead of adding it at room temperature, I stuck the DC in the freezer for 45 minutes after emulsifying with my immersion blender. Then added the Optiphen at around 50 degrees instead so the emulsion would not thin too bad. Whipped it instead of using my immersion blender.

It went from this:



To this:


So it thinned out some but at least it didn't turn into a liquid mess!

All bottled up and ready to use:


I also did a few things differently:
Didn't seperate the oil and water phase. Melted it all together. It melted down faster that way. Blended every 30 minutes for 2 rounds during the cool down phase. I also added some Hydolyzed Oat protein and a few other goodies. Wanna see how long this batch will last me now that I've figured out how to stabilize the emulsion.


----------



## jennex

Chicoro said:


> YES, says  Chicoro, from the peanut gallery! ...with caveats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Determine a goal length. Try to keep the hair so that there is no more than 2 to 4 inches of length difference between the shortest and longest parts. Otherwise, tangles may ensue. *If this is not clear, please let me know and I can try to explain better!*



@Chicoro 
Please clarify! My hair has the same upside down U thing going on and it has always frustrated me.


----------



## icsonia22

Chicoro said:


> You are only 1 to 3 inches from armpit. Assuming your hair grows at the same average 1/2 inch per month rate, that's 6 months or, by September .
> One or some of your hair feets will have landed at armpit length by September 2018. Then the rest of your hair, the bulk, will follow to grow and fill in at that length, too.
> 
> Do you realize what an incredible milestone
> you have reached: having your longest hair  EVER!
> 
> Can you share your hair routine in détail with us. What did you do differently this time? Why did you not give up?  What encouraged you to keep trying? How did you know you were on the right track this time?



Thank you! It's very exciting. My hair grows on the slower side of normal. It grows 4.5 inches a year. I keep my hair routine rather simple. I normally wear my natural hair in individual braids. I spray the braids with scurl every other day and lately I've been slathering whipped Shea butter on top of the scurl to seal in the moisture. I do an aphogee 2 step protein treatment once every 6-8 weeks and I wear wigs on top of my braids. 

The biggest change I've made is keeping my hair moisturized, stretched and only detangling hair that is saturated with a product that gives me slip. 

I never gave up because I want to give hope to the women in my life who feel as though they have bad hair that won't grow. I was the girl with chewed up ear length hair that thought I'd always have to hide behind weave. 

I've made mistakes this time around. When I was 4 months pregnant, I decided to heat train my hair to make it easier to manage but it just ended up causing breakage. Now that that is out of my system, I know that I'm on the right track because my hair is consistently retaining length and I'm seeing less breakage.


----------



## Chicoro

icsonia22 said:


> Thank you! It's very exciting. My hair grows on the slower side of normal. It grows 4.5 inches a year. I keep my hair routine rather simple. I normally wear my natural hair in individual braids. I spray the braids with scurl every other day and lately I've been slathering whipped Shea butter on top of the scurl to seal in the moisture. I do an aphogee 2 step protein treatment once every 6-8 weeks and I wear wigs on top of my braids.
> 
> The biggest change I've made is keeping my hair moisturized, stretched and only detangling hair that is saturated with a product that gives me slip.
> 
> I never gave up because I want to give hope to the women in my life who feel as though they have bad hair that won't grow. I was the girl with chewed up ear length hair that thought I'd always have to hide behind weave.
> 
> I've made mistakes this time around. When I was 4 months pregnant, I decided to heat train my hair to make it easier to manage but it just ended up causing breakage. Now that that is out of my system, I know that I'm on the right track because my hair is consistently retaining length and I'm seeing less breakage.



You have all the hallmarks of a successful hair journey to long afro-textured hair:


You have a simple regimen or hair routine. ( that can be easily done regularly). There is moisture and protein consideration in that routine.
You use protective styling. For you it's individual braids and a wig.
You moisturize hair and seal it.
You detangle hair when at the optimum point. (When the hair is wet or moist in the case of afro hair.)
You have a hair wound. (Your words, "The girl with chewed up ear length hair...")
You have a mission. (To be an inspiration to and change the thinking of  those who believe the lie that their afro hair can't grow). Telling is not enough. You must also show and you understand this.
You made mistakes, accepted the responsibility for them and made changes.
You observe and consciously acknowledge your own progress by noting the retention of length and less breakage.
You accept and embrace what you have. You realize your hair grows 4.5 inches per year and there is no judgment or complaining. You lovingly work with what you have.
*
BRAVO @icsonia22 !























*​


----------



## Chicoro

jennex said:


> @Chicoro
> Please clarify! My hair has the same upside down U thing going on and it has always frustrated me.


 Tell YOUR story, please. Put it in context as it relates to your hair regimen and your current results.


Then I can better clarify for your specific situation!


----------



## ArrrBeee

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Here's another discovery I made with Shea butter, but have been fighting because I felt the need to do it:
> 
> Using Shea butter has eliminated the need for me to stretch my hair on wash day. My hair does not require to be twisted, braided or roller set for it to be stretched. It now just hangs. It also does not take on the shape of the before mentioned styles anymore. Shea butter clumps my curls so well together that even after manipulating it with braids, it still holds the shape of my original curl pattern. So I've decided to stop fighting that too. After it air dries on wash day, I still either throw it in a bun or one big braid. However, I'm no longer twisting, braiding or roller setting to stretch on wash day. I'm loving the ease of less manipulation. Queen Shea strikes again!



I get what you're saying. Before shampooing my hair, I pulled on a small section to check the length. I did a prepoo with Shea and other stuff. After I conditioned it and rinsed it out, that one area of hair was still stretched out.

@Chicoro 

Thanks for explaining the hair feets. I could not figure out why my natural hair kept thinning toward the ends. I even had the stylist cut off 2 inches the last time because of this. Sigh. Now I realize that this is how it grows. When you get your state dates, I would totally be down for a sibling meetup. Late fall and I could come up with some ideas.


----------



## naturalagain2

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Here's another discovery I made with Shea butter, but have been fighting because I felt the need to do it:
> 
> Using Shea butter has eliminated the need for me to stretch my hair on wash day. My hair does not require to be twisted, braided or roller set for it to be stretched. It now just hangs. It also does not take on the shape of the before mentioned styles anymore. Shea butter clumps my curls so well together that even after manipulating it with braids, it still holds the shape of my original curl pattern. So I've decided to stop fighting that too. After it air dries on wash day, I still either throw it in a bun or one big braid. However, I'm no longer twisting, braiding or roller setting to stretch on wash day. I'm loving the ease of less manipulation. Queen Shea strikes again!




Okay so I'm not crazy. It's the Shea butter!!! My hair has been mad easy like finger detangle don't really need to use a comb on wash day easy and I thought maybe it was because of me starting over with my haircut. Nope its that dang Shea butter!!  It may also be the combination of ayurvedic herbs and shea butter. Will not be without either of these things in my regimen.


----------



## jennex

scarcity21 said:


> So I've been battling with this hair  issue I like to call upside down V or upside U or W where my hair on the left and right get to armpit length and the middle is much shorter like neck or shoulder  length. I've been dealing with this for over 10years and I keep cutting the left and right sides to be even with the middle although I almost never wear my hair straight. Should I stop trimming and just keep babying it until I get to my goal length?



This is pretty much my story. @scarcity21 must be my long lost twin.  The last time I cut was March of last year.



Chicoro said:


> YES, says  Chicoro, from the peanut gallery! ...with caveats.
> Determine a goal length. *Try to keep the hair so that there is no more than 2 to 4 inches of length difference between the shortest and longest parts. *Otherwise, tangles may ensue. If this is not clear, please let me know and I can try to explain better!



The bolded is what I am asking for clarification on.

Here's a picture if that helps.


----------



## Chicoro

@jennex ,

The 2 to 4 inches of length difference applies if you are wearing your hair in a heat straightened, style and wearing your hair loose. For braided hair, that you are not wearing out, it doesn't apply [as much].

Based on the picture, it looks to me like the shape of your nape hairline goes up a bit. That's natural for you. I will add that instead of having 2 braids in the back, you may want to have 3. You may want to consider eliminating that middle part since the hair is fragile in that area.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I ended up pitching the remaining SB I had (you know the one that smelled like Cow-Dung) in the Trash.  

The smell got more rancid and pungent as the days wore on and I couldn't stand the smell of it and it was not "worthy" to be whipped = so in the trash it went.  I probably pitched about 2 lbs. 

And I'm not one for throwing out product nor wasting my hard earned cash - but it just wasn't worth it.  

Thankfully, after my complaint, the Seller gave me half my money back.  He knew that stuff was putrid when he sold it......

I still have Os.love and 4oz (from N.igeria), and 16oz's of Nilotica ro whip up so it's still good.


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> I ended up pitching the remaining SB I had (you know the one that smelled like Cow-Dung) in the Trash.
> 
> The smell got more rancid and pungent as the days wore on and I couldn't stand the smell of it and it was not "worthy" to be whipped = so in the trash it went.  I probably pitched about 2 lbs.
> 
> And I'm not one for throwing out product nor wasting my hard earned cash - but it just wasn't worth it.
> 
> Thankfully, after my complaint, the Seller gave me half my money back.  He knew that stuff was putrid when he sold it......
> 
> I still have Os.love and 4oz (from N.igeria), and 16oz's of Nilotica ro whip up so it's still good.



Good. It's not worthy to be used on your PRECIOUS body. Just have to chalk it up as a lesson learned.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Chicoro
It was indeed Funky.   Totally Rancid that progressively got worse.

I didn't even try to use Fra.grance Oil to try to mask the Funk.  In fact, that probably would have made it worse.


----------



## Froreal3

Ordered some scents from Bulk Apothecary again. Will make a couple more scented batches of my creamy Shea mix.


----------



## Aggie

I need to work on my next SB blend. Not sure what I will be mixing but I know I want some of my very own DIY calendula oil in it. I may work on that later today or tomorrow for sure. I do have quite a bit of fragrance oils to start with as well - will update later.


----------



## caribeandiva

I picked up another Shea disciple it seems.  She was a customer at work. She commented on my hair and that she wants hair like mine. I told her if she was serious that I’d show her how to get it. Well she was. I completely revamped her non-existant hair regimen!  We went hair product shopping. I taught her what to do, walked her through a wash day and everything. I can’t wait for her updates! here she is learning how to whip up her own Shea butter.


----------



## Chicoro

​


caribeandiva said:


> I picked up another Shea disciple it seems.  She was a customer at work. She commented on my hair and that she wants hair like mine. I told her if she was serious that I’d show her how to get it. Well she was. I completely revamped her non-existant hair regimen!  We went hair product shopping. I taught her what to do, walked her through a wash day and everything. I can’t wait for her updates! here she is learning how to whip up her own Shea butter.
> 
> View attachment 427593



What attracted her about your hair? It's length? Shine? Style? Thickness? Please share the details, in detail! 

She sprung! Shea done got her, too. She's a Slave to the Shea. 
Shea 'got her working day and night'.​




​


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> What attracted her about your hair? It's length? Shine? Style? Thickness? She sprung! Shea done got her, too.


The darkness, bling, waves and thickness. Mostly the shine and darkness. I wear my hair in a bun 100% of the time so I know it’s not the length. But yeah Shea butter got her too! Cue the song: Another one bites the dust.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> *The darkness, bling, waves and thickness*. Mostly the shine and darkness. I wear my hair in a bun 100% of the time so I know it’s not the length. But yeah she butter got her too! Cue the song: Another one bites the dust.



I wanna see!


----------



## Chicoro

Shea butter international anthem sung by Shea Made Hair Unicorns:

​


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> I wanna see!


----------



## Chicoro

I thought I was going through about 1 kilo of Shea butter per month. It turns out that I go through 1 large kilo gram jar of WHIPPED, Shea butter. Technically, it's air and grease mixed Shea blowing up in the jar. I go through 1 jar a month.

I still have about 7 pounds of Shea left. This is un-whipped up, sitting in its original container Shea butter. I thought it would never happen, but I may not need to buy any Shea butter for about 10 more months. I'm going though 1/3 container  per month, if that.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> View attachment 427605



It IS thick and jet black and full. I see three (3) different textures of beautiful afro-textured hair in this one photo. Most people beg for this thickness you so casually are sporting, in this photo. You are blessed to have such full hair.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> I thought I was going through about 1 kilo of Shea butter per month. It turns out that I go through 1 large kilo gram jar of WHIPPED, Shea butter. Technically, it's air and grease mixed Shea blowing up in the jar. I go through 1 jar a month.


I too noticed that i use a lot less Shea now because my mix has very little oil in it. So it’s more concentrated. A little bit goes a long way now.


----------



## Chicoro

I bought some food grade cocoa butter. I'm not whipping none of that with Shea butter.  In my mixes, my cocoa butter seems to get overtaken by Shea butter. I bought my cocoa butter to eat, anyway. 

I have to wring my hands not to buy more Shea. I find it so pleasurable to purchase it and to stick my hands in my whipped jar of it. It makes my hair sleek. All the broken hairs in my crown, are tamed and lay down better with Shea butter.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> I too noticed that i use a lot less Shea now because my mix has very little oil in it. So it’s more concentrated. A little bit goes a long way now.



@ElevatedEnergy  got us out here saving our coins. 

That was some golden advice she shared with us about putting in less oil in our mixes.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> It IS thick and jet black and full. I see three (3) different textures of beautiful afro-textured hair in this one photo. Most people beg for this thickness you so casually are sporting, in this photo. You are blessed to have such full hair.


Thank you! I’m blessed to have super thick hair! Thanks to both of my parents for that but especially my mother. I don’t know anyone who have hair thicker than that of my family. Stylists are baffled!  As for my hair texture the crown is looser than the rest. It’s a 3C while the rest is 4A/B. I think. Who knows? This is a picture of my hair when years ago in a wash N go:


----------



## Chicoro

I think I've had a bit of a drop in length this month. Every other month I notice a length gain.



If this keeps up, the 'hair feets' of that braid are going to be touching my thigh by the final part of the year. The bottom of the braid is right below the frame of this photo. Hair is being pulled and stretched.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Thank you! I’m blessed to have super thick hair! Thanks to both of my parents for that but especially my mother. I don’t know anyone who have hair thicker than that of my family. Stylists are baffled!  As for my hair texture the crown is looser than the rest. It’s a 3C while the rest is 4A/B. I think. Who knows? This is a picture of my hair when years ago in a wash N go:
> View attachment 427607



Your hair!  Your skin!   You hadn't been touched by Shea in these photos , right? I've never put my hands in a head that didn't have at least 2 textures. Most women with afro-textured hair have usually 3 textures.

Interestingly, the scalp skin in the crown area is not the same as the scalp skin in other areas of the scalp. It's too late for me to look through my hair science book to cite it and put the page number. Hair is so amazing.


----------



## Chicoro

Well, that's enough of admiring Shea made hair and my own horn tooting for the evening.

Night, night ya'll!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Your hair!  Your skin!  You hadn't been touched by Shea in these photos , right?


Thank you ! And Nope. I hadn’t met Queen Shea yet when I took these. I think I have on the Cantu leave in daily moisturizer and EcoStyler gel.


----------



## icsonia22

I've been avoiding wash day like the plague. I'm going to add my Shea butter mix to my detangling routine by mixing it with Aussie moist and vegetable oil. Hopefully by using a generous amount of this product combo under water, detangling will be a breeze. I'll come back with an update.


----------



## Aggie

caribeandiva said:


> View attachment 427605


Wow, your hair is so pretty. Definitely lots of shine and thickness. The dark color is beautiful too. Like a young lady told me last week Saturday while I was at the mall "Your look gives you life." I say the same to you @caribeandiva - "Your look gives you life missy!"


----------



## Aggie

icsonia22 said:


> I've been avoiding wash day like the plague. I'm going to add my Shea butter mix to my detangling routine by mixing it with Aussie moist and vegetable oil. Hopefully by using a generous amount of this product combo under water, detangling will be a breeze. I'll come back with an update.


@icsonia22, this should work but whatever you do, don't mix a huge batch of this - just mix enough for one wash session. It is very possible that microbes/mold will grow in it if it just sits for a while because the Aussie Moist has water in it. All the best with your detangling session.


----------



## caribeandiva

Aggie said:


> Wow, your hair is so pretty. Definitely lots of shine and thickness. The dark color is beautiful too. Like a young lady told me last week Saturday while I was at the mall "Your look gives you life." I say the same to you @Caribbean - "Your look gives you life missy!"


Awww thank you!! I receive that 100%.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> I think I've had a bit of a drop in length this month. Every other month I notice a length gain.
> 
> View attachment 427609
> 
> If this keeps up, the 'hair feets' of that braid are going to be touching my thigh by the final part of the year. The bottom of the braid is right below the frame of this photo. Hair is being pulled and stretched.


Your hair is #goals!! I’m sitting here with my jaw on the floor, drooling! Feeling like Gollum from Lord of the rings.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@caribeandiva @Chicoro 
Beautiful Ladies!...
Thank you for the Eye Candy!


----------



## jennex

Chicoro said:


> @jennex ,
> 
> The 2 to 4 inches of length difference applies if you are wearing your hair in a heat straightened, style and wearing your hair loose. For braided hair, that you are not wearing out, it doesn't apply [as much].
> 
> Based on the picture, it looks to me like the shape of your nape hairline goes up a bit. That's natural for you. I will add that instead of having 2 braids in the back, you may want to have 3. You may want to consider eliminating that middle part since the hair is fragile in that area.


Oh, okay that makes sense. I rarely wear my hair out.  Yes, that area is quite fragile.  It's also very fine and soft compared to the rest of my hair.  I'll try to treat it more gently.  It's been screaming for my attention for years.


----------



## Chicoro

Aggie said:


> Wow, your hair is so pretty. Definitely lots of shine and thickness. The dark color is beautiful too. Like a young lady told me last week Saturday while I was at the mall *"Your look gives you life.*" I say the same to you @Caribbean - "Your look gives you life missy!"



I love this!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> *Your hair is #goals!! I’m sitting here with my jaw on the floor, drooling! *Feeling like Gollum from Lord of the rings.



Thank you for the compliment, but please don't get spit on me.  You have more hair in your Hair Feets than Gollum has on his entire body.


----------



## Chicoro

jennex said:


> Oh, okay that makes sense. I rarely wear my hair out.  Yes, that area is quite fragile.  It's also very fine and soft compared to the rest of my hair.  I'll try to treat it more gently.  It's been screaming for my attention for years.



Do a mind switch! Pretend like your entire head of hair is like that one patch in the back. Usually, whatever that soft patch responds to in terms of products and treatments and processes, the rest of the hair will respond. If you give it the loving attention it's been asking for, you might be surprised how fast and beautifully it responds to you.


----------



## Chicoro

icsonia22 said:


> I've been avoiding wash day like the plague. I'm going to add my Shea butter mix to my detangling routine by mixing it with Aussie moist and vegetable oil. Hopefully by using a generous amount of this product combo under water, detangling will be a breeze. I'll come back with an update.



You may not need the Aussie Moist. That's a lot of hair you got there!!


----------



## icsonia22

Wash day was an epic fail. It's going to have to continue tomorrow because I ran out of a few products that I needed. The whipped Shea butter makes a great prepoo. It instantly softens the hair and works well with dry finger combing. However, it didn't aid in my quest for more slip when I started detangling with a comb in the shower under running water. I'll stick to using it as a prepoo and a sealant.


----------



## scarcity21

jennex said:


> This is pretty much my story. @scarcity21 must be my long lost twin.  The last time I cut was March of last year.
> 
> 
> 
> The bolded is what I am asking for clarification on.
> 
> Here's a picture if that helps.
> 
> View attachment 427556


@jennex i thought I was looking at my pic until I made the pic bigger
@Chicoro thank you so much for the advice...I'll have to continue to  give that section some TLC!!!


----------



## icsonia22

@Chicoro I just watched your YouTube tutorial on whipping aphogee 2 step protein treatment. You don't know how much easier this makes my life. Thank you! You're the whip queen


----------



## Chicoro

scarcity21 said:


> @jennex i thought I was looking at my pic until I made the pic bigger
> @Chicoro thank you so much for the advice...I'll have to continue to  give that section some TLC!!!



With love and attention the hair seems to turn around pretty quickly.


----------



## Chicoro

icsonia22 said:


> @Chicoro I just watched your YouTube tutorial on whipping aphogee 2 step protein treatment. You don't know how much easier this makes my life. Thank you! You're the whip queen



Thanks! I'm glad you found it helpful. Once you whip it:

The smell dissipates
It's no longer sticky
It's not runny
It goes on evenly
It dries faster (about 5-8 minutes faster)
Just an all around improvement of the product. I made the video because @MileHigh suggested I do it!


----------



## Chicoro

Two girls from America stopped by my house. I greased them both down with Shea butter.


----------



## Chicoro

*My Shea Butter Length Retention Schedule*

 I didn't start seeing or noticing the length retention until around August 2017. Interestingly, that is when I started using shea butter on a daily basis. After that, I started to see length gains every 2 months: September, November and January. I expect to see length gains in:

*-March 2018 (length gains seen!)
-May 2018
-July 2018
-September 2018
-November 2018
-January 2019*


----------



## kupenda

^peeks in^

Just a tiny shea update. After washing and deep conditioning last night, I moisturized my hair and slathered it in shea butter before putting in a few large flat twists to wear my wig today. I just went to the bathroom to scratch my scalp properly (had to remove my wig  ) and my hair was super soft and still a bit damp. Definitely happy with that. 

^slides back into the slippery shea corner from which I came^


----------



## Chicoro

kupenda said:


> ^peeks in^
> 
> *Just a tiny shea update.* After washing and deep conditioning last night, I moisturized my hair and slathered it in shea butter before putting in a few large flat twists to wear my wig today. I just went to the bathroom to scratch my scalp properly (had to remove my wig  ) and my hair was super soft and still a bit damp. Definitely happy with that.
> 
> ^slides back into the slippery shea corner from which I came^



It's the tiny Shea updates and discoveries that keep that addiction SKRONG. How wonderful that your hair is soft, moist and deeply moisturized!

More importantly, it always feels good when something you do deliberately, consciously and purposely works out exactly how you hoped and anticipated. It removes the guessing out of a situation or a practice.

It gives you the confidence to transfer this ability and analysis, to other areas of your life. This in turn helps to creates success in all aspects of one's life. Success is contagious. *All that from just a tiny update!*


----------



## Chicoro

*
Global Shea Alliance 2017 Annual Report

 


“All these years, we have been told you cannot plant shea. Today, not only can I tell people this is not true, I have the nurseries here, and they can see for themselves” *

Ouedraogo Aïssata, Békuy, Burkina Faso

​
*


 

Check out this new tool the women have 
been given to collect Shea nuts. It allows
Senior citizen women to continue
to collect and earn income.
And hopefully minimize Snake bites while collecting.
See below: 

 


 





Global Shea Alliance 2017 Annual Report*
http://www.globalshea.com/resources/library/371/2017-Annual-Report
​*


“With the support I have received from the GSA, I produce better quality kernels and I am assured of a buyer. Today, I am confident in my ability to pay for my children’s education.”
- Sahada Akakpo, Benin
*


----------



## Chicoro

*Additional Note About My Length Gains: Documenting My Statistics*​
I think I am gaining 1/2 inch of growth every month. It is not necessarily in the BULK or MAJORITY of my hair, and that is okay.

So, when I notice the length gains every other month, or every 2 months, that is because I have gained one inch in total. This is great!

Every two months, I seem to gain an inch of growth.

That translates to me being on track to gaining possibly six (6) inches minimum in 2018.


With the use of Shea butter, I have the possibility of actually RETAINING 6 Inches in 2018, by December 2018.

What are your Shea POSSIBILITIES for 2018? You may want to write them down so you can see and review your progress,  just right before the *Shea Extravaganza *in December 2018!

*There is no pressure to share with anyone.*
It's nice to have definitive information
with which you can truly use
to marvel at your
progress!​


----------



## Chicoro

*Have these been posted on anyone's street, yet?*
​




​


----------



## Chicoro

*“All these years, we have been told you cannot plant shea. Today, not only can I tell people this is not true, I have the nurseries here, and they can see for themselves” *

I'm going to add this to the discoveries page. I have always read that Shea could not be cultivated either. But technically, it still has not been. These are seedlings. We have yet to see what type of fruit they will produce, or even if they will produce a fruit. Also, we have yet to see what kind of Shea butter comes from these seedlings. We are going to go with it, nevertheless!

Here's what I posted:

_*"Shea butter seedlings are being successfully cultivated in the Shea Belt, specifically in Burkina Faso. *Shea trees have been considered wild and not able to be cultivated. 108,000 seedlings have been cultivated. Although these seedlings have yet to grow into trees and become fruit producing, *this is a tremendous and impactful paradigm shift in the production of Shea butter.* "_


----------



## Sarabellam

Chicoro said:


> *“All these years, we have been told you cannot plant shea. Today, not only can I tell people this is not true, I have the nurseries here, and they can see for themselves” *
> 
> I'm going to add this to the discoveries page. I have always read that Shea could not be cultivated either. But technically, it still has not been. These are seedlings. We have yet to see what type of fruit they will produce, or even if they will produce a fruit. Also, we have yet to see what kind of Shea butter comes from these seedlings. We are going to go with it, nevertheless!
> 
> Here's what I posted:
> 
> _*"Shea butter seedlings are being successfully cultivated in the Shea Belt, specifically in Burkina Faso. *Shea trees have been considered wild and not able to be cultivated. 108,000 seedlings have been cultivated. Although these seedlings have yet to grow into trees and become fruit producing, *this is a tremendous and impactful paradigm shift in the production of Shea butter.* "_



Is this a good or bad thing for future product quality and work opportunities for African women?


----------



## Chicoro

Sarabellam said:


> Is this a good or bad thing for future product quality and work opportunities for African women?



I'm not sure how it bodes for the future. You never can tell with these things.  The one thing I DO believe is that the African women must INFILTRATE the value stream. That means, they've got to OWN things, like nurseries etc. If they stay collectors, I think that it will be more challenging as the years go by.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Still Shea sliding! I put on a light coating this weekend with a little extra goodness on the ends and edges.


----------



## NappyNelle

Whipped a new batch of shea butter with a cocomango scent. I'm applying to my hair now - I'm probably applying too much. Oh well.


----------



## GGsKin

I've been touching my hair a lot both yesterday and today. Smoothed on some of my shea mixes on my ends....yes, I'm using both. One mix (the old mix) melts easier than the other.


----------



## icsonia22

My hair normally feels pretty dry the day after wash day. I could never seem to properly moisturize freshly washed hair. It's almost as if the water acts as a barrier and prevents my moisturizer from penetrating my hair. I switched things up and added the whipped Shea butter to my freshly washed hair after using my moisturizer. Then I put my hair into about 10 braids. I didn't expect much in terms of retaining moisture for my day 1 post wash, but I was pleasantly surprised by the difference the Shea butter made. My hair felt extremely soft, clumped in some areas, greasy and most important moisturized. It doesn't have that crispy feeling it normally has the day after a fresh wash.


----------



## Chicoro

Some new intel has come through, Sirens and their Mermaid cousins are threatened by Shea Made Hair Unicorns and those unicorns in the making. They feel that we're overstepping our human hair bounds. They are gangster and hood! They think they have the monopoly on super-long hair. 

Any deep sea cruises planned? Perhaps protective styling might be in order. In the least, just keep your eyes open and your wits about you while on deck, when your hair is in view of the ocean.

They've infiltrated the land, are among us and are technologically savvy!  








And don't be out there swimming and run up on one who's hair is slightly shorter than yours...


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Still Shea sliding! I put on a light coating this weekend with a little extra goodness on the ends and edges.



Do you wet or moisten your hair before applying Shea butter in between washes?


----------



## Chicoro

icsonia22 said:


> My hair normally feels pretty dry the day after wash day. I could never seem to properly moisturize freshly washed hair. It's almost as if the water acts as a barrier and prevents my moisturizer from penetrating my hair. I switched things up and added the whipped Shea butter to my freshly washed hair after using my moisturizer. Then I put my hair into about 10 braids. I didn't expect much in terms of retaining moisture for my day 1 post wash, but I was pleasantly surprised by the difference the Shea butter made. *My hair felt extremely soft, clumped in some areas, greasy and most important moisturized. It doesn't have that crispy feeling it normally has the day after a fresh wash*.



Congratulations on the positive changes in your hair! It's really important to put on moisturizer, then to put on the Shea butter after. That rinse water is sealed in tight on your hair. The Shea Clump is a good sign that things are working well for your hair.  Good for you and your hair!


----------



## Chicoro

*Shea Butter May Keep the Hair Wet and Moist and Increase Your Hair Drying Time *​
One thing about Shea butter is that it DOES keep the hair 'wet' longer. That can be a benefit and a hindrance. It's great for keeping our tresses soft and moist. But, in colder weather that may cause one to fall ill due to having long bouts of time with wet hair.

It's just a matter of awareness and knowledge. Be safe on these Shea greased streets.

So, if you are in the midst of cold weather, please be sure to calculate the possible 'extra' long drying time you may experience when using Shea butter.

Other than that, I think Shea's quality of keeping our hair super moist is hugely beneficial to gaining length and retaining healthy longer hair.






_Mermaids and Sea Sirens, we Shea Made Unicorns are coming for you!_​


----------



## Chicoro

NappyNelle said:


> Whipped a new batch of shea butter with a cocomango scent. I'm applying to my hair now - I'm probably applying too much. Oh well.



I bet your hair smells divine and feels super soft. Better too much Shea than not enough, right!


----------



## Chicoro

AbsyBlvd said:


> I've been touching my hair a lot both yesterday and today. Smoothed on some of my shea mixes on my ends....yes, I'm using both. One mix (the old mix) melts easier than the other.



Get your hands out your hair! And dip them in your Shea mix. It's a moving violation to touch your hair without any butter on your fingers. A ticket might be in order, young lady!


----------



## GGsKin

Lol the gif world is still hatin smdh.

I've also noticed that my hair is thicker and heavier. All the new hairs I noticed a few moths ago have gained in length. But you are right @Chicoro, I've touched too much.

To reset, I think I'll wash it today and lovingly smother with Queen Shea
​


----------



## Chicoro

Disclaimer 1: I always get permission to post people's photos.
Disclaimer 2: I DO NOT Grease down visitors to my home without their consent. They usually ask me first!


This is my friend from America. She is Nigerian American, first generation. She is an accomplished young woman and is over her studying at the university in France.

Inevitably, the topic of hair comes up. So many women need help with their afro-textured hair. She said to me that she wanted to know how long it would take to grow her hair to her waist.

I gently elongated her hair and I said, "Ahm, it's already waist length." She couldn't believe her hair was that long. I was like, "Who been combing your hair for you to not know your length?" 

You should have seen the surprise and joy on her face when she realized she was at waist length! hair is super thick and absolutely gorgeous. Her hair was super dry and thirsty. She told me she was thinking of cutting it because she was just not sure how to manage it.

Shea Butta to the RESCUE!!!



Here is the photo when she 'discovered' the length of her hair:




First, I had to get it soft and pliable so not to break it.

I used a spray bottle filled with plain, warm water to soften the hair so that I could detangle it. Then I applied Scurl and let it rest in those  bantus.

Next, I applied a Shea butter mix I created for her and my other friend that was there.

I just my fingers for 98% of the time. I never, ever combed through her hair. I only used a comb to section her hair so she can do the NO COMB METHOD with relatively clean parts that she can retain over time.

She is very, very tender headed and rarely parts her hair. She told me she could never lay her hair down before. She says that she has never seen her hair this straight and manageable. And that her hair has never 'hung' [heavily] like this before. She just couldn't believe how a little bit of water, Jheri Curl Juice [my words] and Shea butter transformed her hair. AND with just fingers.

*Unicorns are magical...
She had no idea that she was in the midst of one. Shhhhhh! Don't tell her!*​










This is the hair when it is buttered down with Shea and I began to braid the hair. Her hair stayed wet a long time.

 

I did her hair on Sunday afternoon. This is her hair today, on Tuesday. She loves her hair. I taught her how to pull it back in ponytail and how to baggy it if she wants. I also taught her my ends routine with castor oil. She has 20 braids.

 

Close up of her braids after they have dried.


----------



## Chicoro

Saving this spot to come back and put the last of her photos here!

In 2 months, if she keeps it up, I promised her I would straighten it for her.


----------



## NappyNelle

@Chicoro All of your friends are beautiful. Thanks for helping them with their hair.


----------



## icsonia22

Chicoro said:


> Disclaimer 1: I always get permission to post people's photos.
> Disclaimer 2: I DO NOT Grease down visitors to my home without their consent. They usually ask me first!
> 
> 
> This is my friend from America. She is Nigerian American, first generation. She is an accomplished young woman and is over her studying at the university in France.
> 
> Inevitably, the topic of hair comes up. So many women need help with their afro-textured hair. She said to me that she wanted to know how long it would take to grow her hair to her waist.
> 
> I gently elongated her hair and I said, "Ahm, it's already waist length." She couldn't believe her hair was that long. I was like, "Who been combing your hair for you to not know your length?"
> 
> You should have seen the surprise and joy on her face when she realized she was at waist length! hair is super thick and absolutely gorgeous. Her hair was super dry and thirsty. She told me she was thinking of cutting it because she was just not sure how to manage it.
> 
> Shea Butta to the RESCUE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the photo when she 'discovered' the length of her hair:
> 
> View attachment 427747
> 
> 
> First, I had to get it soft and pliable so not to break it.
> 
> I used a spray bottle filled with plain, warm water to soften the hair so that I could detangle it. Then I applied Scurl and let it rest in those  bantus.
> 
> Next, I applied a Shea butter mix I created for her and my other friend that was there.
> 
> I just my fingers for 98% of the time. I never, ever combed through her hair. I only used a comb to section her hair so she can do the NO COMB METHOD with relatively clean parts that she can retain over time.
> 
> She is very, very tender headed and rarely parts her hair. She told me she could never lay her hair down before. She says that she has never seen her hair this straight and manageable. And that her hair has never 'hung' [heavily] like this before. She just couldn't believe how a little bit of water, Jheri Curl Juice [my words] and Shea butter transformed her hair. AND with just fingers.
> 
> *Unicorns are magical...
> She had no idea that she was in the midst of one. Shhhhhh! Don't tell her!*​
> View attachment 427753
> 
> 
> View attachment 427749
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 427751
> 
> This is the hair when it is buttered down with Shea and I began to braid the hair. Her hair stayed wet a long time.
> 
> View attachment 427755 View attachment 427757
> 
> I did her hair on Sunday afternoon. This is her hair today, on Tuesday. She loves her hair. I taught her how to pull it back in ponytail and how to baggy it if she wants. I also taught her my ends routine with castor oil. She has 20 braids.
> 
> View attachment 427761 View attachment 427763
> 
> Close up of her braids after they have dried.
> 
> View attachment 427765



Her hair is amazing! It's so dense and long. So many little girls from my neck of the woods have gorgeous tresses that look exactly like hers, but sadly their hair never reaches it's full potential due to improper care. I hope there comes a time when seeing hair like your friend's hair is just as common as seeing a head full of bundles. No shade to rocking weaves. I love my wigs too but I love it more that I can use them to protect my hair instead of feeling like I need ghet in order to hide unattractive hair.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> Do you wet or moisten your hair before applying Shea butter in between washes?



Oh yes ma'am! For the first application after wash day, I will use my moisturizer first then apply Shea butter. For the 2nd application; I usually don't need a moisturizer...I'll either mist it with rose water or distilled water to make it pliable then apply Shea butter. The third application is usually like the first. Wash day usually follows a few days later.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

AbsyBlvd said:


> *Lol the gif world is still hatin smdh.*
> 
> I've also noticed that my hair is thicker and heavier. All the new hairs I noticed a few moths ago have gained in length. But you are right @Chicoro, I've touched too much.
> 
> To reset, I think I'll wash it today and lovingly smother with Queen Shea
> ​



I saw that! He gave you a major side eye while punishing you, but smiled a bit at the end to let you know he was writing the ticket out of love and for your own good!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> Disclaimer 1: I always get permission to post people's photos.
> Disclaimer 2: I DO NOT Grease down visitors to my home without their consent. They usually ask me first!
> 
> 
> This is my friend from America. She is Nigerian American, first generation. She is an accomplished young woman and is over her studying at the university in France.
> 
> Inevitably, the topic of hair comes up. So many women need help with their afro-textured hair. She said to me that she wanted to know how long it would take to grow her hair to her waist.
> 
> I gently elongated her hair and I said, "Ahm, it's already waist length." She couldn't believe her hair was that long. I was like, "Who been combing your hair for you to not know your length?"
> 
> You should have seen the surprise and joy on her face when she realized she was at waist length! hair is super thick and absolutely gorgeous. Her hair was super dry and thirsty. She told me she was thinking of cutting it because she was just not sure how to manage it.
> 
> Shea Butta to the RESCUE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the photo when she 'discovered' the length of her hair:
> 
> View attachment 427747
> 
> 
> First, I had to get it soft and pliable so not to break it.
> 
> I used a spray bottle filled with plain, warm water to soften the hair so that I could detangle it. Then I applied Scurl and let it rest in those  bantus.
> 
> Next, I applied a Shea butter mix I created for her and my other friend that was there.
> 
> I just my fingers for 98% of the time. I never, ever combed through her hair. I only used a comb to section her hair so she can do the NO COMB METHOD with relatively clean parts that she can retain over time.
> 
> She is very, very tender headed and rarely parts her hair. She told me she could never lay her hair down before. She says that she has never seen her hair this straight and manageable. And that her hair has never 'hung' [heavily] like this before. She just couldn't believe how a little bit of water, Jheri Curl Juice [my words] and Shea butter transformed her hair. AND with just fingers.
> 
> *Unicorns are magical...
> She had no idea that she was in the midst of one. Shhhhhh! Don't tell her!*​
> View attachment 427753
> 
> 
> View attachment 427749
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 427751
> 
> This is the hair when it is buttered down with Shea and I began to braid the hair. Her hair stayed wet a long time.
> 
> View attachment 427755 View attachment 427757
> 
> I did her hair on Sunday afternoon. This is her hair today, on Tuesday. She loves her hair. I taught her how to pull it back in ponytail and how to baggy it if she wants. I also taught her my ends routine with castor oil. She has 20 braids.
> 
> View attachment 427761 View attachment 427763
> 
> Close up of her braids after they have dried.
> 
> View attachment 427765



She and her hair are both lovely!

Whenever we *cough* have our stateside meet up, please make sure the venue has a sink. Imma meet you in the back, so you can wash my hair and slather me up with Shea butter. I can sit back and relax cause I know you will be gentle, treat my hair like it's your own then send me on my way with my very own Chicoro whipped Shea butter!


----------



## bjade757

ElevatedEnergy said:


> She and her hair and both lovely!
> 
> Whenever we *cough* have our stateside meet up, please make sure the venue has a sink. Imma meet you in the back, so you can wash my hair and slather me up with Shea butter. I can sit back and relax cause I know you will be gentle, treat my hair like it's your own then send me on my way with my very own Chicoro whipped Shea butter!


Shuffles over to stand in line behind Elevated...shoot, I'm tender headed too.


----------



## LivingInPeace

Chicoro said:


> Two girls from America stopped by my house. I greased them both down with Shea butter.


I’m sure it wasn’t your intention, but this sounds like the first line of an erotic story.


----------



## Chicoro

LivingInPeace said:


> I’m sure it wasn’t your intention, but this sounds like the first line of an erotic story.



You  just nasty, girl!

It DOES sound like an erotic novel! What book you got on  your night stand right now? 


I am so glad you pointed that out. I'm just inadvertently sharing prose from a possible forthcoming new  novel:

*"Shea Tales From Abroad: Greasing 'Em Down 2- American Style"*

Featuring Chicoro, The Slipping and Sliding Queen: Her butter will dirty up your sheets, every time!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Featuring Chicoro, The Slipping and Sliding Queen: Her butter will dirty up your sheets, every time!


----------



## Aggie

I just double boiled 8 ounces of Shea butter, 2 ounces of grapeseed butter and 2 ounces of jojoba butter and have it currently sitting in the fridge. I will be blending it up with some calendula oil, coconut oil, and some fragrance oils later this afternoon. I want to do something special for my body and my hair. I will update later on what I will be mixing for each.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Some new intel has come through, Sirens and their Mermaid cousins are threatened by Shea Made Hair Unicorns and those unicorns in the making. *They feel that we're overstepping our human hair bounds. They are gangster and hood*! They think they have the monopoly on super-long hair.


They might be hood but we ghetto!! Us unicorns don’t hesitate to cut a bih.. That was then:


This is now: Ready to attack!


Them mermaids betta put some respek on our names


----------



## yodie

@Chicoro, I love what you did with her hair!! I haven't kept up with the entire thread, but do you make your own shea butter?


----------



## Chicoro

yodie said:


> @Chicoro, I love what you did with her hair!! I haven't kept up with the entire thread, but do you make your own shea butter?



Thank you!

Hey @yodie! Yes, I make my own Shea butter mix. It's pretty basic and many of us in this thread make our own. I'm not as fancy as most of the Mixtresses in here, though!


----------



## Chicoro

Chicoro said:


> Saving this spot to come back and put the last of her photos here!
> 
> In 2 months, if she keeps it up, I promised her I would straighten it for her.



Let me put these last two (2) photos here:


This is her hair in it's natural state, not elongated at all. 




This is her hair when it is elongated.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> They might be hood but we ghetto!! Us unicorns don’t hesitate to cut a bih.. That was then:
> View attachment 427819
> 
> This is now: Ready to attack!
> View attachment 427821
> 
> Them mermaids betta put some respek on our names
> View attachment 427823



I don't know about all that bravado @caribeandiva.
Mermaids don't be playing. I know how they roll.
I suggest all unicorns keep 'they' hair covered.
I just don't want nothing to go down on the set.
The Shea -Made Extravaganza needs to be fun and peaceful.
I'm telling you, Sea Sirens and Mermaids are gangster when it
comes to competing with them and their hair length. They only
want to be representing in the world of super long hair.


----------



## Chicoro

I've lined up a photographer for the Shea-Made Unicorn Extravaganza. Here's a sample of his work:​
 

And look, he's used to holiday themes!​


----------



## Chicoro

We've got a couple of door of prizes for the Extravaganza. Two pairs of  some boots made of fur:



Everybody can't get a pair. So, please set your expectations accordingly.​


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

This is what Shea butter does to my hair and what I mean when I say that I no longer have to intentionally stretch my hair on wash day anymore with rollers, braids or twists:

 

See how the roots are already stretched just by applying Shea butter?

And this is how it clumps my hair: The side that my hand is on is what my hair looks like the day after Shea butter has been allowed to soak in and deeply condition and weigh down my hair. The side next to it is after I've separated the strands from each other and removed tangles with my fingers. Even more stretch.


----------



## Chicoro

NappyNelle said:


> @Chicoro All of your friends are beautiful. Thanks for helping them with their hair.



Girl, I've not found an ugly Black woman, yet! I can't believe how many women with afro-textured hair STILL don't know how to take care of their hair. It's my pleasure to help them master, embrace and love their hair.


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> This is what Shea butter does to my hair and what I mean when I say that I no longer have to intentionally stretch my hair on wash day anymore with rollers, braids or twists:
> 
> View attachment 427837
> 
> See how the roots are already stretched just by applying Shea butter?
> 
> And this is how it clumps my hair: The side that my hand is on is what my hair looks like the day after Shea butter has been allowed to soak in and deeply condition and weigh down my hair. The side next to it is after I've separated the strands from each other and removed tangles with my fingers. Even more stretch.
> View attachment 427835



Wow! And look at that long, long, long hair! Is that all Shea-Made?  It's only one small section in the front. I can't EVEN imagine what that glorious hair looks like when it's all down and loose. I am sure it is a sight to behold!


----------



## Chicoro

icsonia22 said:


> Her hair is amazing! It's so dense and long. So many little girls from my neck of the woods have gorgeous tresses that look exactly like hers, but sadly their hair never reaches it's full potential due to improper care. I hope there comes a time when seeing hair like your friend's hair is just as common as seeing a head full of bundles. No shade to rocking weaves. I love my wigs too but I love it more that I can use them to protect my hair instead of feeling like I need ghet in order to hide unattractive hair.



It is pretty, isn't it. Can you believe she was actually contemplating cutting it all off because she didn't know what to do with it? This is the first time her hair is going to start to reach its full potential as well. She just big chopped about 2 or 3 years ago. 

Now, she is looking forward to getting to tailbone length and beyond! She's really excited about her future hair journey.


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> *She and her hair are both lovely!*
> 
> Whenever we *cough* have our stateside meet up, please make sure the venue has a sink. Imma meet you in the back, so you can wash my hair and slather me up with Shea butter. I can sit back and relax cause I know you will be gentle, treat my hair like it's your own then send me on my way with my very own Chicoro whipped Shea butter!



Yes, I think so too. 

I can make due with a plastic cup and some bottled water! Girl, meet me in the back? At a Shea-Made Hair Unicorn meet-up. Forget that. We gone be front and center. Don't forget to bring a towel because I don't want to get grease on your outfit. Yes, indeedy, I'd love to get my hands in that gorgeous, long, cascading hair of yours. I grew up tender headed and I know what that feels like.

 Of course you can sit back and relax with yo drank, and yo plate while I do your hair! I got to fly from France so if somebody provides the Shea butter, oil and mixer, I can *HOOK YOU UP*!


----------



## Chicoro

bjade757 said:


> *Shuffles over to stand in line behind Elevated*...shoot, I'm tender headed too.



You ain't got to shuffle nowhere. I got a spot for you, too. Ya'll got to bring your own towels, though. I can't be doing laundry on my holiday.


----------



## Chicoro

One of the door prizes for the Shea-Made Hair Unicorn Extravaganza:



For those of you needing clarification, that's a 'Gangster Merman'.


----------



## Chicoro

*This is my long, scraggly hair.* It's 1/3 of one braid. 1 part of my braid is to the front and the other two parts of the unraveled braid are behind my shoulders, against my back.

 Most would cut or trim this. Some people would interpret this as trying to hold onto unhealthy hair because of a desperation to have length. Nope. I don't care what people do or say. More and more hairs will drop down and join this length.

At this point there is no trimming. There is no search and destroy. There is no visits to professional hair stylists who will cut the hair even. Nerp, nope, no! Any of these will impede the progress of my length gains. I LEAVE.IT.ALONE.

I cut and trim when I heat straighten or if my ends are tangling. I don't have any of that going on right now.

The hair will begin to 'thicken' at this length.

*This section of hair is the Prophet that foretells the length I will get! *If some of my hair gets long, the rest is very likely to get this long as well. In my other length check pictures, I am pulling the whole section or the entire braid. In this picture, I'm isolating 1/3 of the braid.


Night, night ya'll!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> One of the door prizes for the Shea-Made Hair Unicorn Extravaganza:
> 
> View attachment 427857
> 
> For those of you needing clarification, that's a 'Gangster Merman'.


Omg


----------



## jennex

scarcity21 said:


> @jennex i thought I was looking at my pic until I made the pic bigger


I know, same here!  I didn't think I would ever find a hair twin


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

ElevatedEnergy said:


> This is what Shea butter does to my hair and what I mean when I say that I no longer have to intentionally stretch my hair on wash day anymore with rollers, braids or twists:
> 
> View attachment 427837
> 
> See how the roots are already stretched just by applying Shea butter?
> 
> And this is how it clumps my hair: The side that my hand is on is what my hair looks like the day after Shea butter has been allowed to soak in and deeply condition and weigh down my hair. The side next to it is after I've separated the strands from each other and removed tangles with my fingers. Even more stretch.
> View attachment 427835




Done tackling 3 sections today but I will finish the rest tomorrow. Here is another example though on a section of my hair with a totally different texture.

Clumped dried Shea buttered up hair

 

After separating

 

I don't always separate, but I am prepping my hair for a braid out this weekend. I usually just leave the clumped curls alone (unless shed hair/tangles are clumped with it) and just throw it in a French braid or bun.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> Wow! And look at that long, long, long hair! Is that all Shea-Made?  It's only one small section in the front. I can't EVEN imagine what that glorious hair looks like when it's all down and loose. I am sure it is a sight to behold!



I actually started using Shea butter because of you about 6 months ago.  You will forever be known to me as the person who changed my hair game. 

I'm heading out of town this weekend for an event and I plan on wearing my hair down...big, fluffy and Shea'd up to the GAWDS! I will snap a pic


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ElevatedEnergy said:


> * I plan on wearing my hair down...big, fluffy and Shea'd up to the GAWDS! I will snap a pic*


@ElevatedEnergy
......


----------



## Sarabellam

Chicoro said:


> You  just nasty, girl!
> 
> It DOES sound like an erotic novel! What book you got on  your night stand right now?
> 
> 
> I am so glad you pointed that out. I'm just inadvertently sharing prose from a possible forthcoming new  novel:
> 
> *"Shea Tales From Abroad: Greasing 'Em Down 2- American Style"*
> 
> Featuring Chicoro, The Slipping and Sliding Queen: Her butter will dirty up your sheets, every time!



Don’t speak those lies about Queen Shea!! She has never dirtied a sheet in all her years. What is she... a common oil!?


----------



## Aggie

Just whipped up my SB blend with an ounce each of jojoba butter and grapeseed butter tonight and I added (approx. 24 drops each) essential oils of rosemary, tea tree, lavender, calendula, ginger, and peppermint. I also added 1 ounce each of fractionated coconut oil and jbco plus a half ounce each of sesame oil and hemp seed oil.

It looks and feel wonderfully fluffy, more so than my last 2 blends. I will have fun with this mix and will use it as a base for other things I will be doing with it this go round, like adding some ayurveda powders for when I do my ayur-treatments, and to my conditioners when I need an oily buttery treatment.

For my body, I will add some ylang ylang essential oil for a more perfume smell. Love ylang ylang oil a lot and I *always* have some in my stash since I add it to my hair and body oils as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Whipped Up a Blend of:
Unrefined SB
Wheat Germ Powder
Wheat Germ Oil (couple drops)
Emu Oil (couple drops)
Veggie Glycerin

Turned out very nice


----------



## Jade Feria

This 3CayG Shea butter is the BUSINESS!!! I didn't know it was possible for Shea to be EVEN BETTER than I've already experienced. It's extremely soft and needs little doctoring. I am loving it.


----------



## Taleah2009

Chicoro said:


> View attachment 427859
> 
> *This is my long, scraggly hair.* It's 1/3 of one braid. 1 part of my braid is to the front and the other two parts of the unraveled braid are behind my shoulders, against my back.
> 
> Most would cut or trim this. Some people would interpret this as trying to hold onto unhealthy hair because of a desperation to have length. Nope. I don't care what people do or say. More and more hairs will drop down and join this length.
> 
> At this point there is no trimming. There is no search and destroy. There is no visits to professional hair stylists who will cut the hair even. Nerp, nope, no! Any of these will impede the progress of my length gains. I LEAVE.IT.ALONE.
> 
> I cut and trim when I heat straighten or if my ends are tangling. I don't have any of that going on right now.
> 
> The hair will begin to 'thicken' at this length.
> 
> *This section of hair is the Prophet that foretells the length I will get! *If some of my hair gets long, the rest is very likely to get this long as well. In my other length check pictures, I am pulling the whole section or the entire braid. In this picture, I'm isolating 1/3 of the braid.
> 
> 
> Night, night ya'll!


Sweet baby Jesus that is some beautiful hair!


----------



## Chicoro

@Daina ,







You can't hide...


----------



## Chicoro

Looks like we've got a NEW addition to the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame! 

@Daina has been *outted* as Hair Unicorn in Post #2130 in ANOTHER thread:
*Hip Tbl & Beyond Challenge 2018-2019. *

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...llenge-2018-2019.801937/page-71#post-24669983

Her post:
_"I am happy to report I think I'm back to WL after impulsively trimming off all of my final heat damage in early Jan. When I trimmed it took me back to just below MBL. I did a blowout on cool and then did some twists in the attached but decided to do a quick pull test and I think I'm back to WL. *My new ayurvedic regimen and Queen Shea gets the credit *as I have been very lax on my supplements..."_
_
Her Post 2137 of the same thread:
"...I trimmed/cut my damage in January and started whipping shea butter the same month. My ssk's and breakage are virtually non-existent. Shea butter is a game changer for real!!!!!"..._


----------



## Chicoro

I, Chicoro, on this 4th day in April 2018, nominate and induct @Daina
into the Shea Made Unicorn Hair Hall of Fame!

Daina posted pictures of her progress from MBL in January to her arrival at waist length by April, due to using Shea butter. Technically, she was _*"outted" *_in another thread, but I get 'em where I find 'em. (Posts #2130 and #2137 in the TBL 2018 thread.)

Hold on tight to that crown and come on down! @caribeandiva , you got her golden pail/bucket?


----------



## Chicoro

The unicorn herd is growing. It's quite amazing. 

Night, night ya'll!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Jade Feria said:


> This 3CayG Shea butter is the BUSINESS!!! I didn't know it was possible for Shea to be EVEN BETTER than I've already experienced. It's extremely soft and needs little doctoring. I am loving it.


It's seriously lovely.  I have been giving away sample jars of my whipped shea hair and body butter just for feedback from friends/family and have gotten rave reviews.  I know it's largely in part from using the 3CayG shea as the base for both butters   I'll be ordering more pails soon.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> I, Chicoro, on this 4th day in April 2018, nominate and induct @Daina
> into the Shea Made Unicorn Hair Hall of Fame!
> 
> Daina posted pictures of her progress from MBL in January to her arrival at waist length by April, due to using Shea butter. Technically, she was _*"outted" *_in another thread, but I get 'em where I find 'em. (Posts #2130 and #2137 in the TBL 2018 thread.)
> 
> Hold on tight to that crown and come on down! @caribeandiva , you got her golden pail/bucket?


I got her!! @Daina welcome to the Shea butter made unicorn hall of fame!! Here is your trophy: your very own golden pail! 
 

Congratulations!!


----------



## Chicoro

Had to come back! @tapioca_pudding , it seems I overlooked your information and did not post your Unicorn-ship in the first post of this thread, as I've done with all the others. I've remedied my error and your name and 'made' date have been posted! My apologies, excuse me, please.


----------



## Daina

Chicoro said:


> I, Chicoro, on this 4th day in April 2018, nominate and induct @Daina
> into the Shea Made Unicorn Hair Hall of Fame!
> 
> Daina posted pictures of her progress from MBL in January to her arrival at waist length by April, due to using Shea butter. Technically, she was _*"outted" *_in another thread, but I get 'em where I find 'em. (Posts #2130 and #2137 in the TBL 2018 thread.)
> 
> Hold on tight to that crown and come on down! @caribeandiva , you got her golden pail/bucket?



@Chicoro, thank you so much and what an honor to get to run in a herd with such awesome royalty! You definitely caught me as I was chillin in the cut but queen shea is the troof and my hair has never been better! I joined this thread on a whim thinking let me see what all the fuss is about...and now I'll never look back. I'm a Shea Butter shawty fo' life!


----------



## Daina

caribeandiva said:


> I got her!! @Daina welcome to the Shea butter made unicorn hall of fame!! Here is your trophy: your very own golden pail!
> View attachment 427951
> 
> Congratulations!!



Thank you fellow HOF class of 2018 shea sista! Love my golden pail!!!


----------



## Daina

Here is a pic of my hair basking in the shea goodness! I still haven't had to retouch my color, SB has helped my hair to retain the color better IMHO. My twists at night are moist, juicy and shea black!


----------



## Chicoro

Daina said:


> Here is a pic of my hair basking in the shea goodness! I still haven't had to retouch my color, SB has helped my hair to retain the color better IMHO. My twists at night are moist, juicy and shea black!



@Daina,
I have two requests.


Can you post the photo showing your stretched length, the one you posted in the TBL thread, please?
Can you elaborate on the point about your color? What do you mean Shea butter helped your hair to retain color better?
Is color still on the roots?
Is the color the same, as in not faded?
How long does it take, in terms of time, before the color starts to fade?
Or does the color fade based on number of washes0? If it's number of washes, how many washes before the hair color starts to fade?
What kind of color are you using: permanent, semi-permanent, demi permanent or something else?
Is the color the same, or is the hair color even darker?
How often do you color normally?
Are you coloring to cover grays?
Or, are you coloring to have jet black, or darker hair?

Thank you!


----------



## Daina

@Chicoro, sure no problem! Attached below is the picture I posted in the TBL thread. As for the color, my hair is naturally very dark probably close to jet black. I only color the perimeter front and back edges because of gray strands. I don't put the color throughout. I don't have a before perimeter shot but will document better this time around to test my hypothesis/belief set. Typically when I've colored my grays the front would come back first and normally after 3 months.  The last time I colored using SM permanent hair color in jet black was in the beginning of November. So by January I would have started to see the grays peeking through. At first I thought my hair had stalled and wasn't growing or doing anything but since starting the SB regimen in January I knew my breakage had stopped and there were minimal ssk's. Just this week I saw my first strand of gray appear and it's been 5 months since I last colored. My pull test shows that my hair did grow because I cut off at least 2-3 inches back in January which took me back to just below MBL and now I'm back to between 19 and 20 inches on my length check shirt. Now that I have a better phone and the app @YvetteWithJoy recommended works great I can document more and take more pictures. Hope this helps and what you were looking for!


----------



## Saga

I whipped up a batch this morning and I'm working on a set of mini batches. One for work, one for my car, and the third for idk what yet, lol. I am gonna stop by tjmaxx and get some more essential oils because the sweet orange EO I have is being overpowered by the nuttiness of the butter. I saw that they had a set of floral scents so I'll see if those make a difference. In the meantime, I'm definitely going to be bringing my Shea butter to my hair appointment so that she can use it before sewing down my wig.


----------



## Garner

caribeandiva said:


> I got her!! @Daina welcome to the Shea butter made unicorn hall of fame!! Here is your trophy: your very own golden pail!
> View attachment 427951
> 
> Congratulations!!


@caribeandiva What a beautiful pail!!!  Congratulations @Daina !!!  Your hair is gorgeous!!!  What does your mix consist of?


----------



## reallynow

It's looking like I'm going to have to be my own mixtress.  With all the great information in this thread I know I CAN do it, I just DON'T want to.    Let me start cutting and pasting all of the gems up thread.  Still shea sliding and loving it!


----------



## caribeandiva

reallynow said:


> It's looking like I'm going to have to be my own mixtress.  With all the great information in this thread I know I CAN do it, I just DON'T want to.    Let me start cutting and pasting all of the gems up thread.  Still shea sliding and loving it!


Girl mix at your own risk. It’s like going black: once you start you can never go back!


----------



## reallynow

caribeandiva said:


> Girl mix at your own risk. It’s like going black: once you start you can never go back!





I'm willing to take the risk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

caribeandiva said:


> *Girl mix at your own risk. It’s like going black: once you start you can never go back!*


@caribeandiva 
This is True.


----------



## Chicoro

Daina said:


> @Chicoro, sure no problem! Attached below is the picture I posted in the TBL thread. As for the color, my hair is naturally very dark probably close to jet black. I only color the perimeter front and back edges because of gray strands. I don't put the color throughout. I don't have a before perimeter shot but will document better this time around to test my hypothesis/belief set. Typically when I've colored my grays the front would come back first and normally after 3 months.  The last time I colored using SM permanent hair color in jet black was in the beginning of November. So by January I would have started to see the grays peeking through. At first I thought my hair had stalled and wasn't growing or doing anything but since starting the SB regimen in January I knew my breakage had stopped and there were minimal ssk's. Just this week I saw my first strand of gray appear and it's been 5 months since I last colored. My pull test shows that my hair did grow because I cut off at least 2-3 inches back in January which took me back to just below MBL and now I'm back to between 19 and 20 inches on my length check shirt. Now that I have a better phone and the app @YvetteWithJoy recommended works great I can document more and take more pictures. Hope this helps and what you were looking for!



Yes, this helps so much! 

Now, Shea out here stopping gray hair in its tracks. That is absolutely fascinating!


----------



## Daina

Garner said:


> @caribeandiva What a beautiful pail!!!  Congratulations @Daina !!!  Your hair is gorgeous!!!  What does your mix consist of?



@Garner, thank you! My last batch of SB contained the following:

Shea butter
Mango butter
Coconut oil
EVOO
MSM
Honey
Vit C
Aloe vera juice
Pina colada fragrance oil
Next batch I plan to make an ayurvedic version and include amla, maka, brahmi and shikaki.


----------



## Chicoro

Daina said:


> @Garner, thank you! My last batch of SB contained the following:
> 
> Shea butter
> Mango butter
> Coconut oil
> EVOO
> MSM
> Honey
> Vit C
> Aloe vera juice
> Pina colada fragrance oil
> Next batch I plan to make an ayurvedic version and include amla, maka, brahmi and shikaki.




WAIT! Can you do us the honor of cutting and pasting your regimen in here so we can see your process getting that fast growing, single-strand knot free hair, please?

If I have missed your posted regimen in this thread, please kindly advise of the post #. If you haven't posted, I'd love to know what your regimen is. It will help other people, too!


----------



## Chicoro

I'm going to do some research to see if I can come up with a technical article related to Shea butter and gray hair. I think we may be on the verge of another 'Shea Discovery'. It won't be happening tonight, though.








I wish you a Sweet, Shea Sleep.

Night, night ya'll!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Discovery:

The Wheat Germ Powder, Wheat Germ Oil & Emu Oil SB-Blend left a bit of a "greenish" tinge to my hair.  It's a good thing I'm under a wig.

Other than that, I whipped up nicely and felt good.  Might make a Great Pre-Poo Treatment.


----------



## Daina

Chicoro said:


> WAIT! Can you do us the honor of cutting and pasting your regimen in here so we can see your process getting that fast growing, single-strand knot free hair, please?
> 
> If I have missed your posted regimen in this thread, please kindly advise of the post #. If you haven't posted, I'd love to know what your regimen is. It will help other people, too!



@Chicoro, absolutely but prepare to be underwhelmed! I don't really have an elaborate regimen, it's really simple to be honest. My hair flourishes the best when I simply leave it be. This winter I have been cleansing bi-weekly. I typically do the following:

Co-wash with Wen 613 or As I Am 
Once a month use Redken cleansing cream to chelate and clarify
On the week I clarify I do a Cassia gloss and include honey, AVJ, EVOO, grapeseed oil, and sometimes amla, shikaki, brahmi and maka powders. I use Wen 613 as my conditioner in the gloss
DC is a must and I do it every time I cleanse without fail. I have multiple that I like and typically will use heat for at least 30-45 minutes
Post cleanse and DC, I always LCOB and my DIY Queen Shea is always my butter of choice
For styling I mainly wear buns, french braids or twists. Occasionally I will blow dry on cool to do a stretched twist out like in my earlier pics
In the summer same routine as above except I cleanse weekly. Also 1 or 2 weeks per month I will do a WnG. Most of the time in the summer I wet or damp bun
2-3 times a year at most I will flat iron my hair. This year I will flat iron for the first time for either Mother's day or in June. I'm not against heat I just don't really like my hair when it's straight anymore. I leave it straight for 3-4 weeks then it's back to my curls
As I said not very exciting but it works for me. One new thing I tried this last week was a bentonite clay wash that I made and I really liked it. I'm new to clay washing so I will see how I can incorporate that into my routine.


----------



## Chicoro

Garner said:


> @caribeandiva What a beautiful pail!!!  Congratulations @Daina !!!  Your hair is gorgeous!!!  What does your mix consist of?


Isn't it though? I think the pails are so classy. Then she engraves and beautifully personalized the pails with the name of the person and their "Shea made" date!


----------



## Chicoro

Daina said:


> @Chicoro, absolutely but prepare to be underwhelmed! I don't really have an elaborate regimen, it's really simple to be honest. My hair flourishes the best when I simply leave it be. This winter I have been cleansing bi-weekly. I typically do the following:
> 
> Co-wash with Wen 613 or As I Am
> Once a month use Redken cleansing cream to chelate and clarify
> On the week I clarify I do a Cassia gloss and include honey, AVJ, EVOO, grapeseed oil, and sometimes amla, shikaki, brahmi and maka powders. I use Wen 613 as my conditioner in the gloss
> DC is a must and I do it every time I cleanse without fail. I have multiple that I like and typically will use heat for at least 30-45 minutes
> Post cleanse and DC, I always LCOB and my DIY Queen Shea is always my butter of choice
> For styling I mainly wear buns, french braids or twists. Occasionally I will blow dry on cool to do a stretched twist out like in my earlier pics
> In the summer same routine as above except I cleanse weekly. Also 1 or 2 weeks per month I will do a WnG. Most of the time in the summer I wet or damp bun
> 2-3 times a year at most I will flat iron my hair. This year I will flat iron for the first time for either Mother's day or in June. I'm not against heat I just don't really like my hair when it's straight anymore. I leave it straight for 3-4 weeks then it's back to my curls
> As I said not very exciting but it works for me. One new thing I tried this last week was a bentonite clay wash that I made and I really liked it. I'm new to clay washing so I will see how I can incorporate that into my routine.



Your regimen has all the hallmarks of one to grow afro textured hair to waist length. The things needed to grow to tailbone length and beyond are different. They are different in that the routine is more rigid.

Hallmarks of Long (Waist Length) Hair Routine

Low manipulation styles
Low use of heat
High use of protective styling
Protein treatments (cassia gloss)
Deep conditoning EVERY wash
Moisturizing and lubricating hair regularly.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Isn't it though? I think the pails are so classy. Then she engraves and beautifully personalized the pails with the name of the person and their "Shea made" date!


Aww.. thank you!


----------



## Daina

Chicoro said:


> Your regimen has all the hallmarks of one to grow afro textured hair to waist length. The things needed to grow to tailbone length and beyond are different. They are different in that the routine is more rigid.
> 
> Hallmarks of Long (Waist Length) Hair Routine
> 
> Low manipulation styles
> Low use of heat
> High use of protective styling
> Protein treatments (cassia gloss)
> Deep conditoning EVERY wash
> Moisturizing and lubricating hair regularly.


 
@Chicoro please share when you get a chance on the things/regimen needed to go to TBL and beyond. While I think maintaining at HL is my mindset right now, going to TBL might be an option as well. TIA!


----------



## Taleah2009

I have been using Queen Shea consistently for about 2 months now.  I have noticed I have waayyyyy less SSK.  Yaahhh..


----------



## Chicoro

Daina said:


> @Chicoro please share when you get a chance on the things/regimen needed to go to TBL and beyond. While I think maintaining at HL is my mindset right now, going to TBL might be an option as well. TIA!



I put everything in the next post below, post # 3558.


----------



## Chicoro

Daina said:


> @Chicoro please share when you get a chance on the things/regimen needed to go to TBL and beyond. While I think maintaining at HL is my mindset right now, going to TBL might be an option as well. TIA!



*Original Thread title: *
How To Care For Tbl Real Hair In Protective Styles
*
Link:*
https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ir-in-protective-styles.808475/#post-23495089
*
Post #7*
_My observations pertain to hair that is squarely in the 4 range, or hair that looks like mine (3 range) and "acts" and grows like it is type 4 hair. I dislike hair typing but it helps to cut to the chase to get everyone one the same page quickly during a discussion._

My observations for many tail bone length women with afro-textured hair:

*Hair is rarely washed more than 1x per week*
*Hair is washed in braids or twists or sections*(one on one attention is given to either each section and/or each braid in that section). This one may seem obvious and well known. But the difference is that these women don't take all braids/twists out at once and combine the hair on a regular basis. Either they undo the hair and leave it in its own section, or they wash, condition and leave all hair in braids/twists. To detangle and comb out, they do one braid at a time, leaving the rest braided or twisted or sectioned but tend to not combine all the hair together.
*Note:* I overlooked this. I have always washed and conditioned my hair in braids. But after I detangled a section, I would combine it with the other sections. Hence, I would always need to use a comb to detangle it and get it back into sections. With these ladies, fingers are used more than the comb.
Also, I realized that I have been damaging my hair NOT at the detangling stage, but before, during my braiding and unbraiding. I pull and snatch my hair apart and the force or tension maximized at the ends of my hair causing tangling and breakage. I have been damaging my hair _*before I even began*_ the detangling process.
For the first time EVER in my hair care process, I did not need to use a comb because I washed, oiled and conditioned my hair in braids. I carefully and gently undid a braid, while leaving the rest braided. I put in my leave in and gently re-braided that one braid. Surprisingly, the unbraiding/leave-in/braiding took a long time even without detangling with a wide, toothed comb.

*Hair is sectioned / done in sections-See detail above, point #1.*
*Hair is stretched before it is styled* (bantu knot, banded, heat stretched). Some women let there hair dry in
braids or twists
bantu knots
banded hair
put on rollers
Some women lightly blow dry

*Hair is kept stretched after it is styled *(These ladies tend to gather their twists and pin around their heads or combine the twists creating some kind of stretching on the hair.)
*Shea butter is often used* (protects hair and organic tissue like hair and skin from the break down of proteins on the exposed surface by the environment, specifically protects against the sun.) It may not be used throughout the entire journey, but during significant time frames or points in the journey (transitioning only, washing, sealant, etc)
*Extremely low maintenance styles* (For me, low maintenance styles are not necessarily protective styles! I define low maintenance styles as those where the hair is manipulated as little as possible.)
Some braid or twist hair until it dries and leave it for three days to a week, then undo the hair to wear braid outs or twist outs until the next wash day.
Some leave the twists or braids in until the next wash day.
Some do up do's

*Specific daily hair end regimen (or frequent as in 2 or more times per week, ends given special attention)*
Even if the entire braid or twist is redone , they tend to have a specific regimen for the ends
Ends are wetted or spritzed with water, an oil is added (Water + oil) (Usually castor oil or shea butter).

*Protective Styles *(For "me" , protective style is determined by what you are doing with the ends of the hair. If the ends are not up and out of the air, I do not consider the style protective.)
Ends are twisted up, covered, tucked and/or kept from the air like Wanakee Pugh taught years ago
Hair ends or the entire head is kept covered or protected during the day and/or at night
Head scarves for night
Tucking or hiding hair during the day or night


*Trimming*
Trimming done on a fairly regular basis
Trims tend to be done in braided or twisted styles (Unevenness not an issue as most of these women rarely or ever wear heat straightened hair styles)

*Time * (2 to 8 year journeys. The average seems to be 5 years.)
That's all! It's enough, I know!

Edit: Forgot some form of protein is used whether be in a commercial product, treatment or DIY. Frequency depends on the head of hair.


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> Discovery:
> 
> The Wheat Germ Powder, Wheat Germ Oil & Emu Oil SB-Blend left a bit of a "greenish" tinge to my hair.  It's a good thing I'm under a wig.
> 
> Other than that, I whipped up nicely and felt good.  Might make a Great Pre-Poo Treatment.



What specific ingredient, in your blend, do you think made the hair turn green?


----------



## Chicoro

Taleah2009 said:


> I have been using Queen Shea consistently for about 2 months now.  I have noticed I have waayyyyy less SSK.  Yaahhh..



Congratulations! I know that is a great feeling and accomplishment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chicoro said:


> *What specific ingredient, in your blend, do you think made the hair turn green?*


@Chicoro
O...the Wheat Germ Powder for sure. 

As I was whipping it, (with the WhGO & Emu Oil)  it was a deep dark green color. 

Never noticed that effect with any of the Ayurvedic Powders, even though many of those also are a strange color.


----------



## prettydarkthing

Just lurking and thought one of you ladies might have a quick answer to my question about shea.

Silly question, but I have a 1 lb tub of shea butter that says processed. DH bought it because he was near a store I sometimes buy shea from, but I'm not sure if this is safe to use on my hair. I'd like to use it some way because he was excited and wanted to surprise me. It looks white and doesn't smell nutty at all, has anyone used processed butter effectively?

I'm not being a butter snob, but a few months ago I purchased butter online and that was the toughest butter ever, and it was off white, but so hard, I almost believed it was cocoa butter and it didn't have much smell, very hard to mix. I saw a recommendation from someone here and purchased a softer, better butter online. So I'm weary of "off" grades of butter.

In other news I took a hiatus from using shea butter because of ...drain issues, my hair has not been the same, wash days seem more of a struggle and my hair doesn't have any sheen or long lasting moisture. I'm buying that drain opener this weekend, I tried a natural enzyme one and that shea buildup barely budges. (Now I'm thinking, if I moved somewhere very warm, I could do wash days outside and not get any butter in the drain.)


----------



## Chicoro

See the first post of this thread, under Discoveries. There is a bullet about drain issues. Regarding the butter, I'm an unrefined snob all the way. But that was very kind and thoughtful of your man to buy you some Shea butter. Can you use it to make a body butter?


----------



## prettydarkthing

Chicoro said:


> See the first post of this thread, under Discoveries. There is a bullet about drain issues. Regarding the butter, I'm an unrefined snob all the way. But that was very kind and thoughtful of your man to buy you some Shea butter. Can you use it to make a body butter?



Thanks, found it and a lot of other good info!

Yes, I'll try using the processed for a body butter.


----------



## Daina

Chicoro said:


> *Original Thread title: *
> How To Care For Tbl Real Hair In Protective Styles
> *
> Link:*
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ir-in-protective-styles.808475/#post-23495089
> *
> Post #7*
> _My observations pertain to hair that is squarely in the 4 range, or hair that looks like mine (3 range) and "acts" and grows like it is type 4 hair. I dislike hair typing but it helps to cut to the chase to get everyone one the same page quickly during a discussion._
> 
> My observations for many tail bone length women with afro-textured hair:
> 
> *Hair is rarely washed more than 1x per week*
> *Hair is washed in braids or twists or sections*(one on one attention is given to either each section and/or each braid in that section). This one may seem obvious and well known. But the difference is that these women don't take all braids/twists out at once and combine the hair on a regular basis. Either they undo the hair and leave it in its own section, or they wash, condition and leave all hair in braids/twists. To detangle and comb out, they do one braid at a time, leaving the rest braided or twisted or sectioned but tend to not combine all the hair together.
> *Note:* I overlooked this. I have always washed and conditioned my hair in braids. But after I detangled a section, I would combine it with the other sections. Hence, I would always need to use a comb to detangle it and get it back into sections. With these ladies, fingers are used more than the comb.
> Also, I realized that I have been damaging my hair NOT at the detangling stage, but before, during my braiding and unbraiding. I pull and snatch my hair apart and the force or tension maximized at the ends of my hair causing tangling and breakage. I have been damaging my hair _*before I even began*_ the detangling process.
> For the first time EVER in my hair care process, I did not need to use a comb because I washed, oiled and conditioned my hair in braids. I carefully and gently undid a braid, while leaving the rest braided. I put in my leave in and gently re-braided that one braid. Surprisingly, the unbraiding/leave-in/braiding took a long time even without detangling with a wide, toothed comb.
> 
> *Hair is sectioned / done in sections-See detail above, point #1.*
> *Hair is stretched before it is styled* (bantu knot, banded, heat stretched). Some women let there hair dry in
> braids or twists
> bantu knots
> banded hair
> put on rollers
> Some women lightly blow dry
> 
> *Hair is kept stretched after it is styled *(These ladies tend to gather their twists and pin around their heads or combine the twists creating some kind of stretching on the hair.)
> *Shea butter is often used* (protects hair and organic tissue like hair and skin from the break down of proteins on the exposed surface by the environment, specifically protects against the sun.) It may not be used throughout the entire journey, but during significant time frames or points in the journey (transitioning only, washing, sealant, etc)
> *Extremely low maintenance styles* (For me, low maintenance styles are not necessarily protective styles! I define low maintenance styles as those where the hair is manipulated as little as possible.)
> Some braid or twist hair until it dries and leave it for three days to a week, then undo the hair to wear braid outs or twist outs until the next wash day.
> Some leave the twists or braids in until the next wash day.
> Some do up do's
> 
> *Specific daily hair end regimen (or frequent as in 2 or more times per week, ends given special attention)*
> Even if the entire braid or twist is redone , they tend to have a specific regimen for the ends
> Ends are wetted or spritzed with water, an oil is added (Water + oil) (Usually castor oil or shea butter).
> 
> *Protective Styles *(For "me" , protective style is determined by what you are doing with the ends of the hair. If the ends are not up and out of the air, I do not consider the style protective.)
> Ends are twisted up, covered, tucked and/or kept from the air like Wanakee Pugh taught years ago
> Hair ends or the entire head is kept covered or protected during the day and/or at night
> Head scarves for night
> Tucking or hiding hair during the day or night
> 
> 
> *Trimming*
> Trimming done on a fairly regular basis
> Trims tend to be done in braided or twisted styles (Unevenness not an issue as most of these women rarely or ever wear heat straightened hair styles)
> 
> *Time * (2 to 8 year journeys. The average seems to be 5 years.)
> That's all! It's enough, I know!
> 
> Edit: Forgot some form of protein is used whether be in a commercial product, treatment or DIY. Frequency depends on the head of hair.



@Chicoro, thank you for reposting! I'm glad to see of all the things you posted I am actually doing all of them! If I am blessed to get to HL I'll have to reevaluate TBL. When I was close to whip length last year and my hair was straight I was always worried about it pulling, snagging on my clothes etc...HL might be my compromise so I can still enjoy my hair and not be worried all the time. Good problem to have so I'll cross that bridge when I get there.


----------



## Chicoro

@Daina ,
I woke up this morning thinking about what you said about since using Shea butter, your hair color has extended. You've not had to color in six months as opposed to three months.

Shea butter has protective properties such as those in sunscreen. Those same properties would also protect the color. That makes sense. I am getting a better understanding of the reason why now. I am still going to go and put this in the Discovery section. I believe what you say has a tremendous amount of merit. My gut says I'll find something to substantiate this very idea, at some later date.

Because of you and your experience and information, this is what I added in the Shea 'Discoveries' section:

_*Shea butter* may extend the life of one's hair color. It has been reported that hair color is lasting 2 times longer than usual. The only difference in the regimen was the addition of Shea butter. Shea butter does have sunscreen, protective properties, specific to sunscreen. Thus, as it relates to preserving the color from dyes, this is very feasible.  _


----------



## Chicoro

Happy Birthday to our thread buddy:  @Alma Petra ! Best birthday wishes to you! 
​


----------



## Chicoro

I was headed out to the store this Saturday morning and I saw these three (3) cuties on Rue Emile Zola in Lyon, France, today.

 

I stopped them and asked about their gorgeous heads of hair. They told me they use Cantu and mustard seed oil. But they were going in the opposite direction and I didn't want to hold them up too, long.  I don't know if they use Shea butter. They were so elegant and poised and confident.

They were very kind and accommodating of my messed up French. And indulged me by letting me take 2 pictures of them and their hair.


----------



## Chicoro

I found a container of unrefined Shea butter in my cabinet. It's not been there too long. I think I still have around 7 pounds of unused, unmixed Shea. Mine is from Mali, Ghana and Senegal. I'm still stocked!


----------



## Chicoro

Shea Butter  is made up of = Saponins + Triterpenes
​I know that not all triterpenes are made equal, but I did want to share triterpenes have very powerful medicinal and healing agents.

*"Triterpene derivatives *were analyzed for anti-HIV-1 activity and for cellular toxicity. Betulinic aldehyde, betulinic nitrile, and morolic acid derivatives were identified to have anti-HIV-1 activity. These derivatives inhibit a late step in virus replication, likely virus maturation."
from the article entitled,

"*Triterpene Derivatives that Inhibit Human Immunodeficiency Virus Type 1 Replication"*​
*Queen Shea got an M.D. now! *




​


----------



## Chicoro

So all your Mixtresses  out there just may find a great cure with the help of Queen Shea.





​


----------



## Aggie

Good Morning ladies .

 Happy Birthday @Alma Petra and enjoy your big day


----------



## ArrrBeee

I messed up! I didn't use any of my Ayurvedic products and my hair is tangled. What I did was prepoo with  a mix of Shea and some Tresseme and went to bed. Woke up with shedding and tangles. I rinsed my hair out and not sure what to do next. 

Help.


----------



## Chicoro

ArrrBeee said:


> I messed up! I didn't use any of my Ayurvedic products and my hair is tangled. What I did was prepoo with  a mix of Shea and some Tresseme and went to bed. Woke up with shedding and tangles. I rinsed my hair out and not sure what to do next.
> 
> Help.


My suggestion would be to..

Got any glycerin and oil in the house? Mix up 1/4 cup glycerin and 1/2 cup oil. Something runny like olive oil. Do not use castor or wheat germ or sesame as the are too thick. Take your time and section with your fingers and hands. Go from there.


----------



## ArrrBeee

Thank you. I will try this now.


----------



## Chicoro

ArrrBeee said:


> Thank you. I will try this now.



Good luck. Just take your time.


----------



## Daina

Chicoro said:


> My suggestion would be to..
> 
> Got any glycerin and oil in the house? Mix up 1/4 cup glycerin and 1/2 cup oil. Something runny like olive oil. Do not use castor or wheat germ or sesame as the are too thick. Take your time and section with your fingers and hands. Go from there.



What she said, the glycerin/olive oil combo works wonders! My mother's hair was matted and tangled for months after her stroke and she didn't have the energy or strength to let me do it until a week ago. I tried this combo based on what @Chicoro said in another thread about caring for the hair of sick or elderly and it worked miracles!


----------



## Chicoro

Daina said:


> What she said, the glycerin/olive oil combo works wonders! *My mother's hair was matted and tangled for months after her stroke and she didn't have the energy or strength to let me do it until a week ago.* I tried this combo based on what @Chicoro said in another thread about caring for the hair of sick or elderly and it worked miracles!



You are full of all kinds of information and surprises and testimonies. Thank you so much for sharing this. I am glad you were able to use that combination to help your mom feel good and look good by getting the tangles out. I bet she was so relieved and felt so good when you did her hair!


----------



## Chicoro

Not Shea butter related but....let me start this way...

How many of ya'll know people that *DO NOT have* afro-textured hair, who use castor oil in their hair on a regular basis?






Stay with me now....

So, L'oreal has a new line of products for long hair. The product tag line is to reinforce your hair instead of cutting it, so you can have long hair of your dreams. The key ingredients are keratin and CASTOR OIL!

Hmmm....I wonder from whom they got that idea? Oh and guess what? There is NOT ONE SINGLE women with afro-textured hair featured in the campaign marketing that I have seen.

Exhibit A:


_ "You dreaming of having super long hair? Stop cutting [it] and continue to dream! Dream Long reinforces the hair and repairs the ends, to save [protect] the last 30 centimeters [of hair length.] *That's 11 inches for the non metric unit initiated. *Dream of even longer hair..."_


This product *REPAIRS *the ends of the hair?





You don't say?!






Really!






Ooooookay! But this is L'Oreal, you might say...Per usual, they need to have a seat.








If they called me to come on site, I would be there before the dial tone clicked off! Grinning while asking, "May I help you?" 






-------------------------------------------------

My point? African American women lead and drive many many trends. Don't be fooled and distracted by talk that says you aren't desirable, you aren't promotable, you aren't whatever.  Value what you bring to the table.

Although it is presented as if what you bring does not count and is ignored, it's not the case. Black women are always *'nailing it*' when it comes to trends whether they be related to technology or hair.





--------------------------------------------







'Tis all. Carry on.


----------



## ArrrBeee

Chicoro said:


> Good luck. Just take your time.



It worked. Thank you so much. 

My mistakes were leaving in an untried conditioner overnight, waiting 2 weeks to shampoo my hair, and not using the ayruvedic products.

It could have been much worse. I have to remember a setback is just a set up for a comeback.

I don't know what was more annoying, this or burning the plantain that I had ripening for the past 2 weeks.


----------



## Chicoro

ArrrBeee said:


> *It worked.* Thank you so much.
> 
> My mistakes were leaving in an untried conditioner overnight, waiting 2 weeks to shampoo my hair, and not using the ayruvedic products.
> 
> It could have been much worse. I have to remember a setback is just a set up for a comeback.




YES!​


----------



## Chicoro

ArrrBeee said:


> It worked. Thank you so much.
> 
> I have to remember a setback is just a set up for a comeback.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thinkin' 'bout getting some:
Moringa Leaf Powder

For my SB-Blends?


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thinkin' 'bout getting some:
> Moringa Leaf Powder
> 
> For my SB-Blends?



Is the green tinge gone from your hair from the wheat germ mix?


----------



## GGsKin

Chicoro said:


> Not Shea butter related but....let me start this way...
> 
> How many of ya'll know people that *DO NOT have* afro-textured hair, who use castor oil in their hair on a regular basis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay with me now....
> 
> So, L'oreal has a new line of products for long hair. The product tag line is to reinforce your hair instead of cutting it, so you can have long hair of your dreams. The key ingredients are keratin and CASTOR OIL!
> 
> Hmmm....I wonder from whom they got that idea? Oh and guess what? *There is NOT ONE SINGLE women with afro-textured hair featured in the campaign marketing that I have seen.*
> 
> Exhibit A:
> 
> 
> _ "You dreaming of having super long hair? Stop cutting [it] and continue to dream! Dream Long reinforces the hair and repairs the ends, to save [protect] the last 30 centimeters [of hair length.] *That's 11 inches for the non metric unit initiated. *Dream of even longer hair..."_
> 
> 
> This product *REPAIRS *the ends of the hair?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't say?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooookay! But this is L'Oreal, you might say...Per usual, they need to have a seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they called me to come on site, I would be there before the dial tone clicked off! Grinning while asking, "May I help you?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> My point? *African American women lead and drive many many trends.* Don't be fooled and distracted by talk that says you aren't desirable, you aren't promotable, you aren't whatever.  Value what you bring to the table.
> 
> Although it is presented as if what you bring does not count and is ignored, it's not the case. Black women are always *'nailing it*' when it comes to trends whether they be related to technology or hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Tis all. Carry on.



Too right! @Chicoro. I've been side-eyeing this ad since its been doing the rounds. Just the other day I was having this conversation with some friends and I wondered, since when has castor oil been on their radar? I also mentioned the bolded. I know they stay lurking but wow smh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Whipped up x2 Blends:
#1
Unrefined SB
Chebe Powder
Horsetail Oil
Boabab Oil

#2
Unrefined SB
Kalchi Kapoor Powder
Pure Jojoba Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chicoro said:


> *Is the green tinge gone from your hair from the wheat germ mix?*


@Chicoro 
Yes! 

Today was wash day.  Was definitely the Wheat Germ Powder.

Really nice Blend Tho'


----------



## LivingInPeace

So I’ve been slipping and I haven’t used shea butter on my hair in over a week. I got mad because my last batch with cocoa butter ended up with big cocoa butter chunks in it. So today, I melted the cocoa butter and blended it into my unrefined shea butter, olive oil, coconut oil and jasmine fragrance oil. The consistency came out creamier instead of fluffy. It smells delicious!


----------



## Saludable84

So..... I recently length checked in the shower and I was just reaching WHIP length.... Straightened a little and am back to waist length.... But I'm fine with that because of the constant knotting.

I also decided to get some white shea butter. I made a batch with white, yellow and cocoa butter. I like it for warmer weather and its not as sticky. Going forward I'll  play with white shea butter and see how that works. From previous experience I don't care for white but I'm still willing to revisit.

Also, for anyone interested, I've just been using glycerin and water, HBCO/coffee oil, and shea butter. Holds very well and really good moisture.


----------



## Daina

Chicoro said:


> You are full of all kinds of information and surprises and testimonies. Thank you so much for sharing this. I am glad you were able to use that combination to help your mom feel good and look good by getting the tangles out. I bet she was so relieved and felt so good when you did her hair!



Well that info was a blessing to me and my mom! My mom is super tender headed and I originally thought I might have to cut her HL hair off and start fresh. I'm a witness that prayer changes things. I had been praying and asking God for a way not to have to cut/shave it and that same week the thread about caring for the hair of someone sick or elderly got bumped up! God had a ram in the bush and He delivered on time. Her hair feels so much better and now I just keep it in twists.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> ......



I ain't even get to wear it down! The event was cancelled due to rain and snow. I was looking forward to it too!


----------



## icsonia22

I'm convinced that whipped Shea butter is a must for transitioning hair. Half of my hair is severely heat damaged and a few spots have broken off at the line of demarcation. In those areas, the hair tends to be more tangle prone. The friction from pulling the hair apart causes small knots to form. This issue has been almost entirely eliminated with the regular application of whipped Shea butter. It lubricates my strands enough so that they slide past each other preventing knots from forming.


----------



## caribeandiva

ArrrBeee said:


> I don't know what was more annoying, this or burning the plantain that I had ripening for the past 2 weeks.


You burned the plantain??!! Oh honey.. I’m so sorry.


----------



## Alma Petra

Chicoro said:


> Happy Birthday to our thread buddy:  @Alma Petra ! Best birthday wishes to you!
> ​





Aggie said:


> Good Morning ladies .
> 
> Happy Birthday @Alma Petra and enjoy your big day



Thank you Queen @Chicoro and lovely @Aggie for the birthday wishes 

You guys are the best thread mates


----------



## caribeandiva

Alma Petra said:


> Thank you Queen @Chicoro and lovely @Aggie for the birthday wishes
> 
> You guys are the best thread mates


Happy birthday darling!!


----------



## ArrrBeee

caribeandiva said:


> You burned the plantain??!! Oh honey.. I’m so sorry.



Thanks. It had gotten to the perfect shade of black. Then I remembered that I didn't have any oil. Remembered that I bought some grapeseed oil for my hair  . I've never cooked with it but desperate times called for desperate measures. 
It seemed to get hotter than peanut oil and my plantain burned. To make matters worse, I flipped 2 of the pieces out of the pan and they landed on the floor.

I'll try again in a few weeks.


----------



## caribeandiva

ArrrBeee said:


> Thanks. It had gotten to the perfect shade of black. Then I remembered that I didn't have any oil. Remembered that I bought some grapeseed oil for my hair  . I've never cooked with it but desperate times called for desperate measures.
> It seemed to get hotter than peanut oil and my plantain burned. To make matters worse, I flipped 2 of the pieces out of the pan and they landed on the floor.
> 
> I'll try again in a few weeks.


Gurl save that one for Halloween. That’s the scariest story I’ve read so far this year!!


----------



## Aggie

ArrrBeee said:


> Thanks. It had gotten to the perfect shade of black. Then I remembered that I didn't have any oil. Remembered that I bought some grapeseed oil for my hair  . I've never cooked with it but desperate times called for desperate measures.
> It seemed to get hotter than peanut oil and my plantain burned.* To make matters worse, I flipped 2 of the pieces out of the pan and they landed on the floor.*
> 
> I'll try again in a few weeks.


 That's funny, but yeah, I'm sorry too .


----------



## Chicoro

Daina said:


> *Well that info was a blessing to me and my mom! *My *mom is super tender headed *and I originally thought I might have to cut her HL hair off and start fresh. I'm a witness that prayer changes things. I had been praying and asking God for a way not to have to cut/shave it and that same week the thread about caring for the hair of someone sick or elderly got bumped up! God had a ram in the bush and He delivered on time. *Her hair feels so much better and now I just keep it in twists.*



So glad you were able to detangle your mother's matted hair even with her being super tender headed. I've never heard of anyone using it on hip length, afro-textured hair. How much glycerin and oil did you have to use? How long did it take you to get it detangled?


----------



## Daina

Chicoro said:


> So glad you were able to detangle your mother's matted hair even with her being super tender headed. I've never heard of anyone using it on hip length, afro-textured hair. How much glycerin and oil did you have to use? How long did it take you to get it detangled?



Her hair was so matted and tangled it looked ear length. I had to use every drop of glycerin I had and still ran short. I had two 16 oz bottles of glycerin and four 8 oz bottles of a special blend of EVOO that I get from my church. I needed all of those and could have used more. It took me 4 hours total. There was a ton of shedding, probably enough to make a full wig and several tracks but overall I was able to retain the majority of her length although I did trim/cut her back to between MBL and WL to give her a clean starting position. My mother's hair grows very fast despite her sickness and medication so she'll be back to HL and beyond in no time.


----------



## Chicoro

Daina said:


> Her hair was so matted and tangled it looked ear length. I had to use every drop of glycerin I had and still ran short. I had two 16 oz bottles of glycerin and four 8 oz bottles of a special blend of EVOO that I get from my church. I needed all of those and could have used more. It took me 4 hours total. There was a ton of shedding, probably enough to make a full wig and several tracks but overall I was able to retain the majority of her length although I did trim/cut her back to between MBL and WL to give her a clean starting position. My mother's hair grows very fast despite her sickness and medication so she'll be back to HL and beyond in no time.



Thank you for taking the time to answer. This is so great to hear. I think I am going to do a Youtube video,...maybe. Unfortunately, so many of us and or our loved ones and friends are finding themselves bedridden or just not able to muster the energy to do it themselves. So, this matting happens more frequently than I realized.


----------



## Chicoro

LivingInPeace said:


> View attachment 428181 So I’ve been slipping and I haven’t used shea butter on my hair in over a week. I got mad because my last batch with cocoa butter ended up with big cocoa butter chunks in it. So today, I melted the cocoa butter and blended it into my unrefined shea butter, olive oil, coconut oil and jasmine fragrance oil. The consistency came out creamier instead of fluffy. It smells delicious!



This looks yummy! I have to melt my cocoa butter down, too, before blending it. How did it go on your hair? Was it a delightful experience for you?


----------



## LivingInPeace

Chicoro said:


> This looks yummy! I have to melt my cocoa butter down, too, before blending it. How did it go on your hair? Was it a delightful experience for you?


It starts out feeling grainy but then feels smoother as I apply it. I just put some on my hair without using water first because I have to go to church in a few hours. I twisted my hair and put it in Bantu knots. I’m hoping for fluffy, voluminous hair.


----------



## Chicoro

LivingInPeace said:


> It starts out feeling grainy but then feels smoother as I apply it. I just put some on my hair without using water first because I have to go to church in a few hours. I twisted my hair and put it in Bantu knots. I’m hoping for fluffy, voluminous hair.



Let us know how it turns out for you!


----------



## Chicoro

~Have a Supa Shea Butta Week~


----------



## Chicoro

For the first time *EVER *in my hair journey, my  hair [a scraggly bit] touches  my thigh when I sit! I was finally able to capture a picture.

The Set-Up:

I'm sitting on the CLOSED and COVERED toilet seat cover.
My feet are flat on the floor.
I'm sitting up as straight as I can.
I'm taking my own picture.
My fingers are in the way a bit, but the hair is touching.
It's scraggly hair, not necessarily the bulk of my hair.


I hope to not length check, pulling or otherwise, until maybe August. We'll see, though.
And I would attribute reaching these new lengths to three (3) things:

Using natural, unrefined, *Shea butter*
Doing my *No Comb Method*
Having/doing a formal *Ends Routine*


----------



## Chicoro

*Those Famous Words and Post That Inspired This Thread:*


https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...-butt-length-hair-3c-4a.742331/#post-20654287

(October 12th, 2014: @ThatJerseyGirl )

_"I know I have said this before, but I will say it again._
*Shea butter seems to be the common denominator in hair growth. *_I can't think of this woman's name, I think Sera or something, but she used shea butter and so does Naptural85 and countless others. 

We should have a sheagrowth challenge with recipes, etc. *just a suggestion."
*_​


----------



## Chicoro

The Genius of @ThatJerseyGirl 

June 18th, 2013
_
"I didn't realize she was texlaxed until I went to her fotki. But, she does use a shea butter mixture. Her hair is gorgeous! *I'm an avid reader, and one thing I do remember is that all naturals who have type 4 hair use shea mixes have extremely thick long beautiful hair.  *

There are other butters too. You guys should check out the butters thread on here. But anywho, that's a lot of hair.  

didn't mean to derail the thread, OP."_


https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/hair-porn-alert.691631/#post-18583063​


----------



## Chicoro

_
June 17th, 2013_
@ThatJerseyGirl  has been trying to pass on the 'secret' for years.
_
"You know what I've noticed? *All 4 naturals who have long thick healthy hair such as Sera, JazB, Naptural85, Africa Export, etc all have in common in terms of growth?*


*drum roll*

SHEA BUTTER MIXES.  

*Im totally convinced that Shea Butter has A lot to do with growth."*_


https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/hair-porn-alert.691631/#post-18581331
Post #5








Thank you!
​


----------



## Chicoro

I hope that everyone has a moments of joy and a peaceful productive week!
Night, night, ya'll!


----------



## NappyNelle

Applied shea butter to my damp hair. Now the bf wants to use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Using a SB/Chebe Powder Blend


----------



## caribeandiva

NappyNelle said:


> Applied shea butter to my damp hair. Now the bf wants to use it.


Tell him if he wants to keep his hands in one piece then he better keep them away from your Shea butter!


----------



## Garner

Today Monday, April 9, 2018  is *NATIONAL UNICORN DAY!!!!   
Happy National Unicorn Day to my LHCF Family!!!*


----------



## Garner

Chicoro said:


> For the first time *EVER *in my hair journey, my  hair [a scraggly bit] touches  my thigh when I sit! I was finally able to capture a picture.
> 
> The Set-Up:
> 
> I'm sitting on the CLOSED and COVERED toilet seat cover.
> My feet are flat on the floor.
> I'm sitting up as straight as I can.
> I'm taking my own picture.
> My fingers are in the way a bit, but the hair is touching.
> It's scraggly hair, not necessarily the bulk of my hair.
> View attachment 428381
> 
> I hope to not length check, pulling or otherwise, until maybe August. We'll see, though.
> And I would attribute reaching these new lengths to three (3) things:
> 
> Using natural, unrefined, *Shea butter*
> Doing my *No Comb Method*
> Having/doing a formal *Ends Routine*


@Chicoro Your hair is *AMAZING, and absolutely beautiful*!!!  Thank you for organizing all of the information regarding Shea Butter and the amazing things discovered since we have incorporated it in our regimen.


----------



## Chicoro

Garner said:


> Today Monday, April 9, 2018  is *NATIONAL UNICORN DAY!!!!
> Happy National Unicorn Day to my LHCF Family!!!*



It's a real day? For real?


----------



## Chicoro

Garner said:


> @Chicoro Your hair is *AMAZING, and absolutely beautiful*!!!  Thank you for organizing all of the information regarding Shea Butter and the amazing things discovered since we have incorporated it in our regimen.



Thank you for the compliment! You are welcome.


----------



## Garner

Chicoro said:


> It's a real day? For real?


@Chicoro   I didn't realize it either!!!


----------



## Chicoro

Garner said:


> @Chicoro   I didn't realize it either!!!



AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicoro

Okay, this little one's mommy is healing from illness and her mom's energy is very limited. The little one had braids and the mom removed them.

I always ask children for permission, before I  touch their hair. Thus, I asked the little girl would it be okay to do her hair. She said yes.

The mom had Shea butter, coconut oil, castor oil and olive oil already. I showed her how to mix everything and then we whipped it with the electric, wire whisk. The butter mixed up fluffy  and gorgeously soft. I didn't add any scent to it.

I explained the Shea Slide Process and did the little ones' hair. The mom took notes, photos and we talked about where to get the products in town.

I advised the mom to stop putting tight braids in because of thinning edges. The hair responded well to the process. The mother took all the photos and I showed her this site and this thread! Both the mom and the little girl gave me permission to post the photos.

*Process:*

Hair was finger detangled, sectioned and loosely braided or twisted.
Hair was cleansed with baby wash and a simple, inexpensive conditioner.
Then, I used a comb to try to create sections with clean, parts. (She was tender headed so I didn't want to make her uncomfortable with too much parting. So, the parts aren't super straight.)
For each section or braid:
Sprayed the hair with hot water
Added Scurl
Added Gel for edges and/or Edge Control
Slathered with Shea butter
Braided hair

Brushed edges with a new, clean toothbrush fresh out of the package (I brought with me)
Pulled braids back into 1 ponytail
Placed nylon stocking flat around hair edges  of her forehead to lay down hair gently
Placed the panty part of the nylons on head
Put scarf over that and let it sit for about 45 minutes (while I washed he mom's hair)

Back: This is her hair before we started. It is very thirsty and dry.



Side: Her hair strands are very, very fine and super soft.



Front/Top: Her hair is dense, full and thick. The edges are
soft and fine.



Here I am finger detangling the hair, removing shed hair
and elongating the hair to circumvent tangles that arise
due to the hair shrinking up.  Her hair is midway down her back.
After, I put the hair in sections. Still
no comb or brush used. She's so tiny!
She has a beautiful face. Her mother
is a beautiful woman, too. 



After the wash and conditioning. I have sprayed warm water,
put in some Scurl and am coating with our Shea butter
mix. The hair is instantly darker and shinier. It's juicy
and moist, too!



Her mother said she has never seen her daughter's hair
lay down and look so silky, soft and moisturized.
It is so soft, shiny and silky to the touch. I am *not* pulling
her hair tightly.


After I was done slathering the hair with Shea, I pulled
the braids into a ponytail to allow the hair to dry and be stretched
out. The white is the Shea butter mix.


Here's a sideview. I put a cloth-covered, green elastic band
on the pony. I gently brushed her edges with a toothbrush,
and put her in a scarf.  She loved her hair!
She was looking in the mirror, smiling and dancing
around. Hair is so important, even to the little ones.


----------



## Chicoro

NappyNelle said:


> Applied shea butter to my damp hair. Now the bf wants to use it.



Who gone stop him?  Especially when you aren't there!


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> Using a SB/Chebe Powder Blend



Is it grainy?


----------



## Chicoro

I'll talk with you all next week, after Monday. I'm physically and mentally exhausted. I need some quiet time and self-care. If I stay on LHCF, I'll be glued here playing and giggling. Technically, giggling and playing aren't quiet time. Take care of one another. 

Night, night, ya'll!


----------



## Garner

@Chicoro Get some rest and take care of yourself.


----------



## NappyNelle

Chicoro said:


> Who gone stop him?  Especially when you aren't there!



LOL @caribeandiva @Chicoro Today, he said he was going to use my shea before work but it smelled "too ladylike." That's my ace in the hole - Rose and ylang ylang and other floral scents. lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Trying a new experiment this wash day period. No moisturizer outside of water and sealing with Queen Shea. I love to push her to the limit and yet she continues to show me why she will always reign supreme. My hair feels marvelous with just Shea butter and nothing else!


----------



## caribeandiva

My monthly progress shot in honor of National unicorn day!! It seems the shorter side of my hair is catching up!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

NappyNelle said:


> LOL @caribeandiva @Chicoro Today, he said he was going to use my shea before work but it smelled "too ladylike." That's my ace in the hole - Rose and ylang ylang and other floral scents. lol



It you want to make his own version, Bulk Apothecary has some nice male fragrances. Cool Water, Polo Red, Jean Paul, Coconut Teakwood are just a few that most of the males I make it for tend to like.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

caribeandiva said:


> My monthly progress shot in honor of National unicorn day!! It seems the shorter side of my hair is catching up!
> View attachment 428501



Go hair feets GOOOO!!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> Okay, this little one's mommy is healing from illness and her mom's energy is very limited. The little one had braids and the mom removed them.
> 
> I always ask children for permission, before I  touch their hair. Thus, I asked the little girl would it be okay to do her hair. She said yes.
> 
> The mom had Shea butter, coconut oil, castor oil and olive oil already. I showed her how to mix everything and then we whipped it with the electric, wire whisk. The butter mixed up fluffy  and gorgeously soft. I didn't add any scent to it.
> 
> I explained the Shea Slide Process and did the little ones' hair. The mom took notes, photos and we talked about where to get the products in town.
> 
> I advised the mom to stop putting tight braids in because of thinning edges. The hair responded well to the process. The mother took all the photos and I showed her this site and this thread! Both the mom and the little girl gave me permission to post the photos.
> 
> *Process:*
> 
> Hair was finger detangled, sectioned and loosely braided or twisted.
> Hair was cleansed with baby wash and a simple, inexpensive conditioner.
> Then, I used a comb to try to create sections with clean, parts. (She was tender headed so I didn't want to make her uncomfortable with too much parting. So, the parts aren't super straight.)
> For each section or braid:
> Sprayed the hair with hot water
> Added Scurl
> Added Gel for edges and/or Edge Control
> Slathered with Shea butter
> Braided hair
> 
> Brushed edges with a new, clean toothbrush fresh out of the package (I brought with me)
> Pulled braids back into 1 ponytail
> Placed nylon stocking flat around hair edges  of her forehead to lay down hair gently
> Placed the panty part of the nylons on head
> Put scarf over that and let it sit for about 45 minutes (while I washed he mom's hair)
> 
> Back: This is her hair before we started. It is very thirsty and dry.
> View attachment 428471
> 
> 
> Side: Her hair strands are very, very fine and super soft.
> 
> View attachment 428473
> 
> Front/Top: Her hair is dense, full and thick. The edges are
> soft and fine.
> 
> View attachment 428475
> 
> Here I am finger detangling the hair, removing shed hair
> and elongating the hair to circumvent tangles that arise
> due to the hair shrinking up.  Her hair is midway down her back.
> After, I put the hair in sections. Still
> no comb or brush used. She's so tiny!
> She has a beautiful face. Her mother
> is a beautiful woman, too.
> 
> View attachment 428477
> 
> After the wash and conditioning. I have sprayed warm water,
> put in some Scurl and am coating with our Shea butter
> mix. The hair is instantly darker and shinier. It's juicy
> and moist, too!
> 
> View attachment 428479
> 
> Her mother said she has never seen her daughter's hair
> lay down and look so silky, soft and moisturized.
> It is so soft, shiny and silky to the touch. I am *not* pulling
> her hair tightly.
> View attachment 428481
> 
> After I was done slathering the hair with Shea, I pulled
> the braids into a ponytail to allow the hair to dry and be stretched
> out. The white is the Shea butter mix.
> View attachment 428483
> 
> Here's a sideview. I put a cloth-covered, green elastic band
> on the pony. I gently brushed her edges with a toothbrush,
> and put her in a scarf.  She loved her hair!
> She was looking in the mirror, smiling and dancing
> around. Hair is so important, even to the little ones.
> View attachment 428485



I love this! And I love how you asked the little one for permission as well!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chicoro said:


> *Is it grainy?*


@Chicoro 
 Nope.  No Ma'am.  Not at all.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@caribeandiva
Very Nice Progress Sis.

Keep up the Good Work!


----------



## caribeandiva

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I love this! And I love how you asked the little one for permission as well!


Me too! I didn’t think to do that. I will from now on. After all kids deserve respect too.


----------



## caribeandiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @caribeandiva
> Very Nice Progress Sis.
> 
> Keep up the Good Work!


Thank you!



ElevatedEnergy said:


> Go hair feets GOOOO!!!!


Yes! Go hair feets!!


----------



## Garner

caribeandiva said:


> My monthly progress shot in honor of National unicorn day!! It seems the shorter side of my hair is catching up!
> View attachment 428501


It is!!!  Yay!!!


----------



## Aggie

Just finished moisturizing my hair with SSI Cococreme Leave-in and sealed with my Shea Butter Blend. My hair is so happy right now .


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Dont you just love popping the lid off of a new jar of whipped Shea butter?! 


 

 
I can hear my hair whispering YESSSSSS!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Hey Auntie LOL


----------



## BlessedXs2

I have a 5lb block of Shea butter. Is there a best way to store until use once it’s open?? Btw my husband what like WHY do you need that much you just bought some?? Because I do bae trust me lol


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

BlessedXs2 said:


> I have a 5lb block of Shea butter. Is there a best way to store until use once it’s open?? Btw my husband what like WHY do you need that much you just bought some?? Because I do bae trust me lol


----------



## guyaneseyankee

Shea, shea, shea. All hair Queen Shea

My dry hair was so easy to detangle. I misted it of course, and slathered my shea mix and just twisted as I went along

I guess tomorrow, I’ll see the results


----------



## Aggie

guyaneseyankee said:


> Shea, shea, shea. All hair Queen Shea
> 
> My dry hair was so easy to detangle. I misted it of course, and slathered my shea mix and just twisted as I went along
> 
> I guess tomorrow, I’ll see the results


Girrrrrrrl, dem twists look thick and juicy and oh so shiny too. Simply Beautiful @guyaneseyankee!


----------



## caribeandiva

guyaneseyankee said:


> Shea, shea, shea. All hair Queen Shea
> 
> My dry hair was so easy to detangle. I misted it of course, and slathered my shea mix and just twisted as I went along
> 
> I guess tomorrow, I’ll see the results


Big juicy twists!! It looks great!


----------



## sunnieb

Here's my mix:


- Shea butter (unscented)
- extra virgin coconut oil
- extra virgin olive oil
- jojoba oil
- vitamin E oil
- castor oil

I whipped it until the texture was what I wanted. I see why y'all love this stuff!  It made my hair so moisturized!  Not sure how I'll incorporate it in my hair routine, but it will be used!

Also scooped some in a jar for my mom.  Her natural hair will love it too!


----------



## Alma Petra

guyaneseyankee said:


> Shea, shea, shea. All hair Queen Shea
> 
> My dry hair was so easy to detangle. I misted it of course, and slathered my shea mix and just twisted as I went along
> 
> I guess tomorrow, I’ll see the results


I had a gut reaction over this photo


----------



## guyaneseyankee

Awe  Thanks ladies.

I feel so crappy today, but my hair.  It is the total opposite.  So soft and defined.

I love shea butter.  I really don't see the need for other commercial products.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

guyaneseyankee said:


> Awe  Thanks ladies.
> 
> I feel so crappy today, but my hair.  It is the total opposite.  So soft and defined.
> 
> I love shea butter.  I really don't see the need for other commercial products.



Feel better, beautiful lady.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Well, I did it.

I did the "Scurl on length, Shea butter on length, gel at roots" method.

Currently air drying in 12 twists.


----------



## Garner

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Well, I did it.
> 
> I did the "Scurl on length, Shea butter on length, gel at roots" method.
> 
> Currently air drying in 12 twists.


@YvetteWithJoy let us know how it turns out!!!  Was this your first time using Scurl, Shea and gel combination?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Garner said:


> @YvetteWithJoy let us know how it turns out!!!  Was this your first time using Scurl, Shea and gel combination?



Will do!

Yes: First time.


----------



## Aggie

Tonight I moisturized with SSI Marshmallow Herbal Hair Cream mixed with QB (OHHB) Olive and Honey Hydrating Balm and sealed with my DIY Shea Butter Blend.

Hmm, this combo works well too, leaving behind super soft hair in it's wake. I can certainly get used to this .


----------



## GGsKin

My hair feels good and strong after my protein treatment but I need more DCs. Two or three days ago, I gave my hair a moisture injection with APB creamy Hair Pudding, topped with my whipped Shea mix. The second day, my hair felt really greasy but we know how that goes lol. 

Last night I dampened my hair with water and used a bit of both Shea mixes to smooth my hair back into a banana clip for bed but it looks good so I'm keeping it like this for today. It's rare for me to style it in one without braiding or twisting the front, and I realised the overall fullness of my hair as I coerced it into the clip. Hopefully, this one can last for a good long while.


----------



## kupenda

guyaneseyankee said:


> Shea, shea, shea. All hair Queen Shea
> 
> My dry hair was so easy to detangle. I misted it of course, and slathered my shea mix and just twisted as I went along
> 
> I guess tomorrow, I’ll see the results



Look at those GRAYS! I am in love and beyond jealous


----------



## kupenda

Ok I hope this isn’t too big. I’m on my phone and never uploaded a pic before

This is a pic of my leave out (I wear a kinky half wig most days) after twisting with shea butter


----------



## kupenda

The other two photos won’t load. But they’re more of the same. Tiny twists covered in shea butter. My hair loves shea


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Ha!!!!

I fell asleep with my wig on over my Scurl+Shea butter twists. Since I wear a plastic bag over my hair under my wig, all that heat and moisture was trapped.

So I let the twists dry again, and unraveled them. Had no time to apply gel, as planned.

My hair is definitely moist. A little greasy. Kind of looks Jheri Curl -ish. Short instead of elongated. I'm rocking it. Lol.

I'll apply gel tonight when I retwist to preserve the style.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Ha!!!!
> 
> I fell asleep with my wig on over my Scurl+Shea butter twists. Since I wear a plastic bag over my hair under my wig, all that heat and moisture was trapped.
> 
> So I let the twists dry again, and unraveled them. Had no time to apply gel, as planned.
> 
> My hair is definitely moist. A little greasy. Kind of looks Jheri Curl -ish. Short instead of elongated. I'm rocking it. Lol.
> 
> I'll apply gel tonight when I retwist to preserve the style.



ETA:
The major thing I'm focused on right now is determining whether this combo helps with prevention of knots.


----------



## caribeandiva

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Ha!!!!
> 
> I fell asleep with my wig on over my Scurl+Shea butter twists. Since I wear a plastic bag over my hair under my wig, all that heat and moisture was trapped.
> 
> So I let the twists dry again, and unraveled them. Had no time to apply gel, as planned.
> 
> My hair is definitely moist. A little greasy. Kind of looks Jheri Curl -ish. Short instead of elongated. I'm rocking it. Lol.
> 
> I'll apply gel tonight when I retwist to preserve the style.


I’m glad it worked for you! That’s the combo I use and my hair loves it!


----------



## NCHairDiva

**Look At How Good My Whipped Shea Is!*
*
I had to have surgery last week on Friday (April 6), so the plan was to knock out my hair a few days early so that I wouldn't have to worry about it while I'm recovering. 
Sooooo,  on Tuesday Aril 3rd I simply moistened my hair with water, then sprayed my hair with S-Curl and braided my hair into about 16 Ciely plaits. I kept my hair covered since then.  Today I'm feeling a little better so wanted to give my hair some TLC. What I found was my hair is still silky,  smooth and very well moisturized!  
In the first pic you can see my hair unbraided after 11 days! It's still shiny and soft and amazing! In the second pic you see it once I've misted it with water,  finger detangle and twisted with my whipped shea!  My hair is bomb... I'm hurting really bad so I've only done 2twist.  Im not worried because I know my Shea got me covered!


----------



## Daina

NCHairDiva said:


> **Look At How Good My Whipped Shea Is!*
> *
> I had to have surgery last week on Friday (April 6), so the plan was to knock out my hair a few days early so that I wouldn't have to worry about it while I'm recovering.
> Sooooo,  on Tuesday Aril 3rd I simply moistened my hair with water, then sprayed my hair with S-Curl and braided my hair into about 16 Ciely plaits. I kept my hair covered since then.  Today I'm feeling a little better so wanted to give my hair some TLC. What I found was my hair is still silky,  smooth and very well moisturized!
> In the first pic you can see my hair unbraided after 11 days! It's still shiny and soft and amazing! In the second pic you see it once I've misted it with water,  finger detangle and twisted with my whipped shea!  My hair is bomb... I'm hurting really bad so I've only done 2twist.  Im not worried because I know my Shea got me covered!



Praying for a speedy recovery! Your hair looks nice, moist and juicy...Queen Shea has magic powers!


----------



## caribeandiva

NCHairDiva said:


> **Look At How Good My Whipped Shea Is!*
> *
> I had to have surgery last week on Friday (April 6), so the plan was to knock out my hair a few days early so that I wouldn't have to worry about it while I'm recovering.
> Sooooo,  on Tuesday Aril 3rd I simply moistened my hair with water, then sprayed my hair with S-Curl and braided my hair into about 16 Ciely plaits. I kept my hair covered since then.  Today I'm feeling a little better so wanted to give my hair some TLC. What I found was my hair is still silky,  smooth and very well moisturized!
> In the first pic you can see my hair unbraided after 11 days! It's still shiny and soft and amazing! In the second pic you see it once I've misted it with water,  finger detangle and twisted with my whipped shea!  My hair is bomb... I'm hurting really bad so I've only done 2twist.  Im not worried because I know my Shea got me covered!


Feel better cuz you must be in a lot of pain right now. Your hair looks awesome though!


----------



## Garner

NCHairDiva said:


> **Look At How Good My Whipped Shea Is!*
> *
> I had to have surgery last week on Friday (April 6), so the plan was to knock out my hair a few days early so that I wouldn't have to worry about it while I'm recovering.
> Sooooo,  on Tuesday Aril 3rd I simply moistened my hair with water, then sprayed my hair with S-Curl and braided my hair into about 16 Ciely plaits. I kept my hair covered since then.  Today I'm feeling a little better so wanted to give my hair some TLC. What I found was my hair is still silky,  smooth and very well moisturized!
> In the first pic you can see my hair unbraided after 11 days! It's still shiny and soft and amazing! In the second pic you see it once I've misted it with water,  finger detangle and twisted with my whipped shea!  My hair is bomb... I'm hurting really bad so I've only done 2twist.  Im not worried because I know my Shea got me covered!


@NCHairDiva Take care of yourself and I am praying for your speedy recovery.  Your hair is beautiful!!!  Looks very moisturized, silky and smooth.


----------



## sunnieb

quirkydimples said:


> I want in. I’m relaxed, but found an old thread where people talked about using it on their ends.
> 
> I wear buns for the most part and have started using Shea butter after my creams.
> 
> I’m using the same whipped Shea butter that I make and use on my body. My mix is Shea butter, coconut oil, mango butter (sometimes) and olive oil. Simple.



How's shea butter working for you?


----------



## quirkydimples

sunnieb said:


> How's shea butter working for you?


I think it’s working well. I’ve been doing high and low buns and the shea butter has been great for my ends.


----------



## NCHairDiva

caribeandiva said:


> Feel better cuz you must be in a lot of pain right now. Your hair looks awesome though!



Thank you all for the well wishes. 
Im trying to deal with the pain issues right now. A part of my over all issue is that I never just take the time out to heal. I had to have muscle repair surgery for damage that was done when I ripped open my C-section the day I got home from having my son. (I was moving furniture upstairs) Now that I've had the repair done (it never healed correctly mainly cuz I never went back to the hospital, lol) Over the the years it just progressively got worst. Now that its corrected and healing I need to sit my behind down somewhere and just heal for at least 4week. 
I have issues with pain meds because I dont like to take pills, I believe that it slows down hair growth and I wanted to take a more natural approach to healing. (Homeopathic healing)
So, Yes I did try to take myself off the pain meds this week (to soon). Im trying to sort out my issues of asking for help sometimes  so I can heal properly and just relax.
Now Im thinking about making a *Whipped* *Shea* *blend* to put on my incision to help heal the scars. So if anyone has any great healing recipes I need it!
Sorry for the long windedness. Lol Ive been stuck in the house for a while with no real adult conversations.


----------



## Alma Petra

NCHairDiva said:


> Thank you all for the well wishes.
> Im trying to deal with the pain issues right now. A part of my over all issue is that I never just take the time out to heal. I had to have muscle repair surgery for damage that was done when I ripped open my C-section the day I got home from having my son. (I was moving furniture upstairs) Now that I've had the repair done (it never healed correctly mainly cuz I never went back to the hospital, lol) Over the the years it just progressively got worst. Now that its corrected and healing I need to sit my behind down somewhere and just heal for at least 4week.
> I have issues with pain meds because I dont like to take pills, I believe that it slows down hair growth and I wanted to take a more natural approach to healing. (Homeopathic healing)
> So, Yes I did try to take myself off the pain meds this week (to soon). Im trying to sort out my issues of asking for help sometimes  so I can heal properly and just relax.
> Now Im thinking about making a *Whipped* *Shea* *blend* to put on my incision to help heal the scars. So if anyone has any great healing recipes I need it!
> Sorry for the long windedness. Lol Ive been stuck in the house for a while with no real adult conversations.


Wow get better soon sis! 
Your story with the heavy furniture reminded of a thread I read here on LHCF about femininity that suggested we persist in using our softened voices to manipulate men into doing the hard and heavy work for us  For the next healing weeks if I were you I'd do exactly that


----------



## caribeandiva

NCHairDiva said:


> Im trying to sort out my issues of asking for help sometimes so I can heal properly and just relax.


That’s VERY important. It’s really hard to do because as black women we’re taught early in life not to depend on anyone, to do everything ourselves. That mentality is destructive. I’m having to retrain myself to accept help and even *gasps* ask for it!! Because when I don’t accept help I’m silently judging those who I do help. How so? It’s because I secretly think accepting help is weak.


----------



## caribeandiva

Alma Petra said:


> Wow get better soon sis!
> Your story with the heavy furniture reminded of a thread I read here on LHCF about femininity that suggested we persist in using our softened voices to manipulate men into doing the hard and heavy work for us  For the next healing weeks if I were you I'd do exactly that


I don’t call it manipulation but I agree you @NCHairDiva , let the menfolk handle that from now on if you want. They get the pleasure of helping you because you’re letting them flex their masculinity and impress you. You get to relax and feel like a queen. Win-win in my book. No baby talk required (unless you’re into that kinda thing).


----------



## sunnieb

Loving said:


> Any relaxed hair ladies here? I'm planning to whip up a small batch later.



I'm here!


----------



## sunnieb

quirkydimples said:


> I think it’s working well. I’ve been doing high and low buns and the *shea butter has been great for my ends*.



Me too!

I sleep with twists or braids and my ends would be so frizzy in the morning.  Now, I put my mix on the ends and my hair stays smooth. 

I see how this helps with retention.  No more shed hairs getting all tangled up on the ends and breaking off hair as you detangle.


----------



## caribeandiva

They must be ‘bout that Shea butter life too!!

Swipe


----------



## NappyNelle

All shea'd up.


----------



## Saga

So I got my hair braided up and my wig sewn down, so I'm not able to use shea during the week. So now I just focus on making sure the shea is on my hair after my wash before I roller set or blow dry my hair. The stylist in the salon commented on how long my hair is (we all known IRL long and internet long are two different things, lol) So when I turned around in the chair to look at my braids before she popped on the wig I was actually like WOW, it really is the longest it has ever been. I really hope that shea can help fortify my ends enough to help this hair to get to WL sometime next year. I don't trim more often than needed so hopefully the low manipulation can help support retention. I'm going to wait until December to do another length check and see where I'm at. In the meantime I'm gonna focus more on my fitness goals since I can finally go workout without worrying about my frontal slipping bac and forth.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Released my bun... oiled my scalp and removed shed hair, sprayed hair down with Rose water and sealed with my whipped Shea butter. This blend is infused with fenugreek/mustard seeds so it's super slippery. Put hair in a French braid until wash day next weekend. I'll probably only reapply to the ends/hairline between that time.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Sending healing vibes to @Chicoro and @NCHairDiva Feel better Ladies!


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Sending healing vibes to @Chicoro and @NCHairDiva Feel better Ladies!



Thanks! I'm feeling re-energized.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> My monthly progress shot in honor of National unicorn day!! It seems the shorter side of my hair is catching up!
> View attachment 428501



Congratulations on your progress!


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> It you want to make his own version, Bulk Apothecary has some nice male fragrances. Cool Water, Polo Red, Jean Paul, Coconut Teakwood are just a few that most of the males I make it for tend to like.



Let him make his own! He got two hands and a brain, right?


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I love this! And I love how you asked the little one for permission as well!



Thank you. Yes, I always children is it okay to touch their hair. It helps to reinforce awareness within them that they have the right to say yes or no and that they too are important. Sometimes children say no, and I always respect that. 

I dislike when people pick up kids who don't want to be picked up or when parents say, "go give so and so a kiss." So and so could be a pedophile. Children should be given the right to determine if they want to touched, held or kissed and by whom, no matter how innocent the situation is.


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Go hair feets GOOOO!!!!


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Hey Auntie LOL
> 
> View attachment 428519
> 
> View attachment 428521



WAIT! Did you order some more stuff? Or is this part of the order that got to complete what you need for the next year? Gimme that Shea butter.


----------



## Chicoro

BlessedXs2 said:


> I have a 5lb block of Shea butter. Is there a best way to store until use once it’s open?? Btw my husband what like *WHY do you need that much y*ou just bought some?? Because I do bae trust me lol



Do we need to give him a call and explain the situation for you? He's treading on dangerous ground. Some questions you just shouldn't be asking.


----------



## Chicoro

guyaneseyankee said:


> Shea, shea, shea. All hair Queen Shea
> 
> My dry hair was so easy to detangle. I misted it of course, and slathered my shea mix and just twisted as I went along
> 
> I guess tomorrow, I’ll see the results



Those are some gorgeous twists! How long have you been using Shea butter?


----------



## Chicoro

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Well, I did it.
> 
> I did the "Scurl on length, Shea butter on length, gel at roots" method.
> 
> Currently air drying in 12 twists.



And.....well? How did it go?


----------



## Chicoro

Aggie said:


> Tonight I moisturized with SSI Marshmallow Herbal Hair Cream mixed with QB (OHHB) Olive and Honey Hydrating Balm and sealed with my DIY Shea Butter Blend.
> 
> Hmm, this combo works well too, leaving behind super soft hair in it's wake. _I can certainly get used to this_ .



Yes, pamper that hair!


----------



## Chicoro

kupenda said:


> View attachment 428751
> *Ok I hope this isn’t too big.* I’m on my phone and never uploaded a pic before
> 
> This is a pic of my leave out (I wear a kinky half wig most days) after twisting with shea butter



Look at the ends and that clumping! The hair is looking really good to me.
Yeah, there's a problem with your picture. It needs to be *BIGGER!!!! 
*


----------



## Chicoro

NCHairDiva said:


> **Look At How Good My Whipped Shea Is!*
> *
> I had to have surgery last week on Friday (April 6), so the plan was to knock out my hair a few days early so that I wouldn't have to worry about it while I'm recovering.
> Sooooo,  on Tuesday Aril 3rd I simply moistened my hair with water, then sprayed my hair with S-Curl and braided my hair into about 16 Ciely plaits. I kept my hair covered since then.  Today I'm feeling a little better so wanted to give my hair some TLC. What I found was my hair is still silky,  smooth and very well moisturized!
> In the first pic you can see my hair unbraided after 11 days! It's still shiny and soft and amazing! In the second pic you see it once I've misted it with water,  finger detangle and twisted with my whipped shea!  My hair is bomb... I'm hurting really bad so I've only done 2twist.  Im not worried because I know my Shea got me covered!



You need to quit playing @NCHairDiva , showing us some thick, gorgeous, cotton, rope yarn you bought- trying to pass it off as YOUR hair.  

Look at that shine at the roots in the first photo. It's magnificent! That twist is pretty perfection! How long have you been using Shea butter?


----------



## Chicoro

I'm not supposed to length check, but I wanted to try out my new measuring tape. It looks like one of my scragglies is moving toward 26.00 inches! My hair in the back, crown area is the longest.  It's only a few hairs, but as I always say, I'm a strand counter. If some of my hair can get that long, the rest can, too.


----------



## Chicoro

I've noticed a lot more shed hair when I undo my braids. I've been long overdue for a protein treatment. I only use Aphogee 2 Step. And actually, I really should say that I use Aphogee 1 Step because that conditioner might as well be lemon water the way it dries up, or doesn't provide slip to an afro-textured strand.


----------



## Chicoro

Do it unicorns. We are deep in the 2nd Quarter of this Unicorn journey. Shea butta dropping and working it!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Thank you. Yes, I always children is it okay to touch their hair. It helps to reinforce awareness within them that they have the right to say yes or no and that they too are important. Sometimes children say no, and I always respect that.
> 
> I dislike when people pick up kids who don't want to be picked up or when parents say, "go give so and so a kiss." So and so could be a pedophile. Children should be given the right to determine if they want to touched, held or kissed and by whom, no matter how innocent the situation is.


I totally agree. Not allowing children to say no does a great disservice to them. It leaves them defenseless and opens them up for all kinds of abuse.


----------



## Chicoro

Celebrate your Shea made milestones!​


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Do it unicorns. We are deep in the 2nd Quarter of this Unicorn journey. Shea butta dropping and working it!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Chicoro said:


> And.....well? How did it go?



I was trialing it to see if it reduces tangles and releases shed hair easily on wash day. I haven't washed yet, so I don't know.

But . . . I had to water rinse and gel my hair for church Sunday. It just was not looking right. It FELT super soft, though. Felt very, very good.

Since I water-rinsed, I've probably messed the experiment up. I'll try again later.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Chicoro said:


> Celebrate your Shea made milestones!​



Who makes these memes?!!


----------



## kupenda

Chicoro said:


> I've noticed a lot more shed hair when I undo my braids. I've been long overdue for a protein treatment. I only use Aphogee 2 Step. And actually, I really should say that I use Aphogee 1 Step because that conditioner might as well be lemon water the way it dries up, or doesn't provide slip to an afro-textured strand.




Exactly lol. I did Aphogee 1 Step this weekend and I’ve noticed less shedding/breakage already. My relaxed hair hated the Balancing Moisturizer so I’m not even willing to tempt my natural hair with it


----------



## Chicoro

kupenda said:


> Exactly lol. I did Aphogee 1 Step this weekend and I’ve noticed less shedding/breakage already. My relaxed hair hated the Balancing Moisturizer so I’m not even willing to tempt my natural hair with it



That Balancing Moisturizer needs to be called Super Sucker because it takes every ounce of water from your head, leaving a hard, brittle, mess.

Glad to hear your hair is no longer breaking and is stabilized. I still haven't done my treatment yet.


----------



## Chicoro

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Who makes these memes?!!



I don't know...but I hope they keep them coming. Everyday the supply seems to GROW!


----------



## kupenda

Chicoro said:


> That Balancing Moisturizer needs to be called Super Sucker because it takes every ounce of water from your head, leaving a hard, brittle, mess.
> 
> Glad to hear your hair is no longer breaking and is stabilized. I still haven't done my treatment yet.



Agreed!


----------



## Chicoro

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I was trialing it to see if it reduces tangles and releases shed hair easily on wash day. I haven't washed yet, so I don't know.
> 
> But . . . I had to water rinse and gel my hair for church Sunday. It just was not looking right. It FELT super soft, though. Felt very, very good.
> 
> Since I water-rinsed, I've probably messed the experiment up. I'll try again later.



Oh, okay. The Scurl/Shea butter combination is not really for wearing hair loose. It's more for protective styling, and using it for updos. The glycerin in the SCURL makes hair draw up and shrink.


----------



## Chicoro

*News from the Field: Global Shea Alliance

New Warehouse Model Reduces Costs and Creates Local Jobs*


 


​

In the West Gonja district of northern Ghana, GSA sustainability partner, Naasakle, constructed three 40MT warehouses made from local raw materials, including sand bricks and adhesive extracted from leaves of the indigenous Chapa tree. Cement was used in the foundation and for plastering to better secure the structure. The warehouse model resulted in 70 percent cost savings compared to a commensurate warehouse made from cement and other imported materials. Women cooperatives and community members contributed significant labor to the construction, creating a strong sense of ownership.  The warehouses are expected to last for over 20 years, with periodic maintenance. 

The GSA has commissioned a study sponsored by the USAID Sustainable Shea Initiative to establish a more cost effective warehouse model, allowing more women’s groups in West Africa to benefit from direct and traceable sourcing.  The study and models will be published in May 2018.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Look at our Aunties....opening up Soap Making businesses with their earnings from making Shea butter for 3cayg! Go Aunties!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> WAIT! Did you order some more stuff? Or is this part of the order that got to complete what you need for the next year? Gimme that Shea butter.



Yes! I ended up ordering more. I initially purchased 10 pounds from Cleopatra. Then I heard about what 3cayg stood for and wanted simply just to support, so I ordered 10 pounds from them. And then when I got it, it was so magnificent...that I went back in and ordered 25 more pounds.  I am on a Shea buying ban for the rest of 2018 or at least until I finish my Cleo stash and 1 block of my 3cayg stash.

 

But in my defense, I use tons of Shea butter for home and business use...


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Yes! I ended up ordering more. I initially purchased *10* pounds from Cleopatra. Then I heard about what 3cayg stood for and wanted simply just to support, so I ordered *10* pounds from them. And then when I got it, it was so magnificent...that I went back in and ordered *25 *more pounds.  I am on a Shea buying ban for the rest of 2018 or at least until I finish my Cleo stash and 1 block of my 3cayg stash.
> 
> View attachment 428885
> 
> But in my defense, I use tons of Shea butter for home and business use...



*45 pounds of Shea butter!
(I know you know what you doing, Girl!)*
*Do yo thang, ElevatedEnergy!*​


----------



## Chicoro

Of all things...a unicorn 'making it clap'! I'm practicing so I can be ready to do this at the Shea Extravaganza in December!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Who makes these memes?!!



I know right....And Chicoro always finds the best ones!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Chicoro said:


> Oh, okay. The Scurl/Shea butter combination is not really for wearing hair loose. It's more for protective styling, and using it for updos. The glycerin in the SCURL makes hair draw up and shrink.



Thanks!

I wore it in a puff and it did not work because my hair wasn't gelled. I'll keep playing around with it. Some people in this thread are successfuly wearing wng's, braid outs, etc., and benefiting. But yes, I understand that most everyone in this thread is protective styling.


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I know right....And Chicoro always finds the best ones!








Let me booty shake to _*THAT*_!


----------



## sunnieb

I've been reading through this thread to get all the tips I can.   Somewhere y'all mentioned adding your Shea butter mix to your deep conditioner.

Sounded good to me!  I already add honey, so I scooped a dollop of my mix in with Nexxus humectress and got this:

 

My hair is incredibly soft, but really poofy!  I'll keep adding to my deep conditioners to see how my hair acts.


----------



## guyaneseyankee

Chicoro said:


> Those are some gorgeous twists! How long have you been using Shea butter?



Thank you

I have been faithful and consistent I think for about three months (not too sure, but it's only recently that I've been making it; so that's why I say a few months)


----------



## LivingInPeace

NappyNelle said:


> All shea'd up.


*sings* “I stay shea’d up. That gets me by. That’s how I made it through my driest times.”
(sing it like Kandi Burress would)


----------



## Chicoro

NCHairDiva said:


> **Look At How Good My Whipped Shea Is!*
> *
> I had to have surgery last week on Friday (April 6), so the plan was to knock out my hair a few days early so that I wouldn't have to worry about it while I'm recovering.
> Sooooo,  on Tuesday Aril 3rd I simply moistened my hair with water, then sprayed my hair with S-Curl and braided my hair into about 16 Ciely plaits. I kept my hair covered since then.  Today I'm feeling a little better so wanted to give my hair some TLC. What I found was my hair is still silky,  smooth and very well moisturized!
> In the first pic you can see my hair unbraided after 11 days! It's still shiny and soft and amazing! In the second pic you see it once I've misted it with water,  finger detangle and twisted with my whipped shea!  My hair is bomb... I'm hurting really bad so I've only done 2twist.  Im not worried because I know my Shea got me covered!



I think we got another Shea-Made Unicorn in the house!!!!!

I, Chicoro, hereby nominate and induct @NCHairDiva into the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame, on this day of  Monday,  April 16th, 2018.

Congratulations! 











Gallop on down slowly, and join the herd. We don't want to disturb those stitches. 

@caribeandiva, you got that gorgeous, golden bucket, Girl?


----------



## Chicoro

guyaneseyankee said:


> Shea, shea, shea. All hair Queen Shea
> 
> My dry hair was so easy to detangle. I misted it of course, and slathered my shea mix and just twisted as I went along
> 
> I guess tomorrow, I’ll see the results



And another Shea-Made Unicorn!


I, Chicoro, hereby nominate and induct @guyaneseyankee   into the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame, on this day of Monday, April 16th, 2018.


Congratulations!
















Dance on down the aisle and come and get your golden bucket! You new Shea-Made Unicorn, you!

@caribeandiva , where's that bucket at, Girly?!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> And another Shea-Made Unicorn!
> 
> 
> I, Chicoro, hereby nominate and induct @guyaneseyankee   into the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame, on this day of Monday, April 16th, 2018.
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dance on down the aisle and come and get your golden bucket! You new Shea-Made Unicorn, you!
> 
> @caribeandiva , where's that bucket at, Girly?!


I gotchu

@guyaneseyankee I knew it was only a matter of time honey! Welcome to the Shea-made unicorn hall of fame!! Here’s your very own golden pail!


----------



## Garner

NCHairDiva said:


> Thank you all for the well wishes.
> Im trying to deal with the pain issues right now. A part of my over all issue is that I never just take the time out to heal. I had to have muscle repair surgery for damage that was done when I ripped open my C-section the day I got home from having my son. (I was moving furniture upstairs) Now that I've had the repair done (it never healed correctly mainly cuz I never went back to the hospital, lol) Over the the years it just progressively got worst. Now that its corrected and healing I need to sit my behind down somewhere and just heal for at least 4week.
> I have issues with pain meds because I dont like to take pills, I believe that it slows down hair growth and I wanted to take a more natural approach to healing. (Homeopathic healing)
> So, Yes I did try to take myself off the pain meds this week (to soon). Im trying to sort out my issues of asking for help sometimes  so I can heal properly and just relax.
> Now Im thinking about making a *Whipped* *Shea* *blend* to put on my incision to help heal the scars. So if anyone has any great healing recipes I need it!
> Sorry for the long windedness. Lol Ive been stuck in the house for a while with no real adult conversations.


Please, please take care of yourself for the sake of you and your son. @NCHairDiva diva ,Congratulations!!!!


----------



## guyaneseyankee

caribeandiva said:


> I gotchu
> 
> @guyaneseyankee I knew it was only a matter of time honey! Welcome to the Shea-made unicorn hall of fame!! Here’s your very own golden pail!
> View attachment 428921


Awe man!!!  Thank you so much

I’m so grateful for the recognition

If it weren’t for all of my fellow Lhcf sisters, I wouldn’t know about hair and how we can take care of our own hair. Better than a “stylist” sometimes.

There’s even something spiritually alchemic in taking our own energy and treating our hair with love and care.  
I again, can’t stop singing the praises of Queen Shea. I really feel that after all these years of dealing with my own hair, shea makes my hair so much more manageable. 
Shea butter will always be a part of my regimen

Thank you again. I bow to you all


----------



## guyaneseyankee

Chicoro said:


> And another Shea-Made Unicorn!
> 
> 
> I, Chicoro, hereby nominate and induct @guyaneseyankee   into the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame, on this day of Monday, April 16th, 2018.
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dance on down the aisle and come and get your golden bucket! You new Shea-Made Unicorn, you!
> 
> @caribeandiva , where's that bucket at, Girly?!


Thank you dear @Chicoro


----------



## Garner

caribeandiva said:


> I gotchu
> 
> @guyaneseyankee I knew it was only a matter of time honey! Welcome to the Shea-made unicorn hall of fame!! Here’s your very own golden pail!
> View attachment 428921


@caribeandiva BEAUTIFUL!!!!   [email protected]


----------



## caribeandiva

guyaneseyankee said:


> There’s even something spiritually alchemic in taking our own energy and treating our hair with love and care.


Do tell!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> I think we got another Shea-Made Unicorn in the house!!!!!
> 
> I, Chicoro, hereby nominate and induct @NCHairDiva into the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame, on this day of  Monday,  April 16th, 2018.
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gallop on down slowly, and join the herd. We don't want to disturb those stitches.
> 
> @caribeandiva, you got that gorgeous, golden bucket, Girl?


@NCHairDiva Congratulations and welcome to the herd!! I’ll bring it to you where ya at because I know you’re recovering from your surgery. Feel better mama!


----------



## NCHairDiva

Chicoro said:


> You need to quit playing @NCHairDiva , showing us some thick, gorgeous, cotton, rope yarn you bought- trying to pass it off as YOUR hair.
> 
> Look at that shine at the roots in the first photo. It's magnificent! That twist is pretty perfection! How long have you been using Shea butter?



Thank you soooo much. Im planing on an length check to see if Ive reached WL as soon as I feel a bit more healthy.
I started usinging The goddess of Shea in Decmber. When I had TWA I used it faithfully until I started to wear wigs. However, my sons who are all at HL use it with every braid down!


----------



## NCHairDiva

Chicoro said:


> I think we got another Shea-Made Unicorn in the house!!!!!
> 
> I, Chicoro, hereby nominate and induct @NCHairDiva into the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame, on this day of  Monday,  April 16th, 2018.
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gallop on down slowly, and join the herd. We don't want to disturb those stitches.
> 
> @caribeandiva, you got that gorgeous, golden bucket, Girl?



OMG! Im sooooo excited. Somebody grab my medication cause Im going to need it after I do this Beyonce strut down this runway!


----------



## Chicoro

I did an Aphogee treatment. It tangled up and ate off my scragglies. Awwwwwlllll.... I'm still about 1-2 inches from my tailbone. And that section of hair still touches my thigh. So, I'm good.


----------



## bjade757

Chicoro said:


> I did an Aphogee treatment. It tangled up and ate off my scragglies. Awwwwwlllll.... I'm still about 1-2 inches from my tailbone. And that section of hair still touches my thigh. So, I'm good.


What do you mean "ate off my scragglies"? It broke your hair off???


----------



## icsonia22

Shout out to whipped Shea butter for helping me achieve my short term goal of APL. Having those shed hairs slide out instead of getting caught on other hairs really makes a difference with length retention.


----------



## bjade757

icsonia22 said:


> Shout out to whipped Shea butter for helping me achieve my short term goal of APL. Having those shed hairs slide out instead of getting caught on other hairs really makes a difference with length retention.


Yes same (also grazing APL, Ima go 'head and claim it)! AND while I was applying my mix last night, I only found ONE single strand knot!


----------



## Chicoro

bjade757 said:


> What do you mean "ate off my scragglies"? It broke your hair off???



No, honestly, I need a trim. So, I had like literally 8 hairs that I was holding onto, in each braid, that got tangled. If you have raggedy, raggedy ends, do not do an Aphogee treatment. Raggedy is defined here as having about 4 strands 4 inches longer than the rest of your hair.


----------



## bjade757

Chicoro said:


> No, honestly, I need a trim. So, I had like literally 8 hairs that I was holding onto, in each braid, that got tangled. If you have raggedy, raggedy ends, do not do an Aphogee treatment. Raggedy is defined here as having about 4 strands 4 inches longer than the rest of your hair.


Ahhh, ok I understand.


----------



## kupenda

nvm! Didn’t see the answer upthread


----------



## tapioca_pudding

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Yes! I ended up ordering more. I initially purchased 10 pounds from Cleopatra. Then I heard about what 3cayg stood for and wanted simply just to support, so I ordered 10 pounds from them. And then when I got it, it was so magnificent...that I went back in and ordered 25 more pounds.  I am on a Shea buying ban for the rest of 2018 or at least until I finish my Cleo stash and 1 block of my 3cayg stash.
> 
> View attachment 428885
> 
> But in my defense, I use tons of Shea butter for home and business use...


DH supports all my shopping habits but I would LOVE to see his face if 25 lbs of shea showed up at our doorstep   

Imma try it and see.


----------



## Chicoro

I ran a comb through all my braids last night. I still consider my process a No Comb Process. Lots of hair came out. And that's to be expected since I've been using fingers only for months upon months. 

I did a pre-poo treatment, washed, did an Aphogee treatment and then a deep condition treatment. 
This was the first time I put Shea butter into my deep conditioner. My hair drew up with the Aphogee treatment. I've forgotten how drawn up it can get because the Shea butter really does elongate afro-textured hair.


----------



## Chicoro

tapioca_pudding said:


> DH supports all my shopping habits but I would LOVE to see his face if 25 lbs of shea showed up at our doorstep
> 
> *Imma try it and see*.



Let us know how it goes! 

Night, night ya'll!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Been super busy but still shea'ing it up and still flourishing.   Blessings to all you ladies!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

tapioca_pudding said:


> DH supports all my shopping habits but I would LOVE to see his face if 25 lbs of shea showed up at our doorstep
> 
> Imma try it and see.




DH bought mine for me. He came home one day with an expensive box of cigars, so he was probably feeling spendy. He was like...got anything you want?

 

Mmmmhmmmm I see what you did there buddy!


----------



## bellebebe

Chicoro said:


> No, honestly, I need a trim. So, I had like literally 8 hairs that I was holding onto, in each braid, that got tangled. If you have raggedy, raggedy ends, do not do an Aphogee treatment. Raggedy is defined here as having about 4 strands 4 inches longer than the rest of your hair.



What about using the reconstructor? I’ve been using that instead of the 2 step protein treatment & my hair is noticeablly stronger after each use. Also, what about hydrolyzed wheat protein? I think you add it to your conditioner? I’m not sure.


----------



## Chicoro

bellebebe said:


> What about using the reconstructor? I’ve been using that instead of the 2 step protein treatment & my hair is noticeablly stronger after each use. Also, what about hydrolyzed wheat protein? I think you add it to your conditioner? I’m not sure.



Hey @bellebebe !
The reconstructor is pretty mild and works similarly to a regular conditioner, so no worries there. If it's working for you, keep using it.  Hydrolyzed protein is usually a component or individual ingredient, and one of the types of proteins in a protein conditioner. One can add it to their conditioner, but I don't usually add it.


----------



## Chicoro

Shea butter and Aphogee 2 Step:

When retaining length with Shea butter, if your hair begins to drop in length, it may do so a few strands at a time. This is how my hair grows.

I've learned that Aphogee 2 Step can tangle up those new strands, forever. I lost many of my little straggles of hair. Thus, you may want to hold off using Aphogee 2 Step until you are ready to heat straighten and trim!


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> DH bought mine for me. He came home one day with an expensive box of cigars, so he was probably feeling spendy. *He was like...got anything you want?*
> 
> View attachment 428979
> 
> Mmmmhmmmm I see what you did there buddy!



How wonderful!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

ElevatedEnergy said:


> DH bought mine for me. He came home one day with an expensive box of cigars, so he was probably feeling spendy. He was like...got anything you want?
> 
> View attachment 428979
> 
> Mmmmhmmmm I see what you did there buddy!


   I'm so here for it!!


----------



## guyaneseyankee

caribeandiva said:


> Do tell!


For me, being divinely feminine is my purpose.  Self love and rituals are all part of the beautification process for the feminine.
When we as feminine women take time to be still, drop into wombspace, meditate we see the beauty in ourselves and the world.
Rituals are all part of keeping me feeling and looking good.
On wash day, I usually set time aside to do hair, shave, nails, etc.  Staying centered in me and feeling good.  (Loving on myself)
After I condition my hair, I detangle my hair and smoooooth my shea butter mix down the sections.  I make love to my hair.  I treat it like fine silk.  I would never rip through my hair. in impatience.  And now that I am a Shea-made Unicorn , the process is even easier making it more spiritual than work

Does that make sense?


----------



## caribeandiva

guyaneseyankee said:


> For me, being divinely feminine is my purpose.  Self love and rituals are all part of the beautification process for the feminine.
> When we as feminine women take time to be still, drop into wombspace, meditate we see the beauty in ourselves and the world.
> Rituals are all part of keeping me feeling and looking good.
> On wash day, I usually set time aside to do hair, shave, nails, etc.  Staying centered in me and feeling good.  (Loving on myself)
> After I condition my hair, I detangle my hair and smoooooth my shea butter mix down the sections.  I make love to my hair.  I treat it like fine silk.  I would never rip through my hair. in impatience.  And now that I am a Shea-made Unicorn , the process is even easier making it more spiritual than work
> 
> Does that make sense?


It makes perfect sense! Thank you for taking the time to explain.


----------



## Aggie

guyaneseyankee said:


> *For me, being divinely feminine is my purpose.  Self love and rituals are all part of the beautification process for the feminine.
> When we as feminine women take time to be still, drop into wombspace, meditate we see the beauty in ourselves and the world.
> Rituals are all part of keeping me feeling and looking good.
> On wash day, I usually set time aside to do hair, shave, nails, etc.  Staying centered in me and feeling good.  (Loving on myself)*
> After I condition my hair, I detangle my hair and smoooooth my shea butter mix down the sections.  I make love to my hair.  I treat it like fine silk.  I would never rip through my hair. in impatience.  And now that I am a Shea-made Unicorn , the process is even easier making it more spiritual than work
> 
> Does that make sense?


Girl @guyaneseyankee, you are speaking my language all up in this post! Whoo! I love alla dis @bolded mama!


----------



## Daina

@NCHairDiva, @guyaneseyankee Congrats Shea-Sista's and welcome to the herd!!!!


----------



## NCHairDiva

So my hair has been put up for 3 weeks due to illness. Today I took down my twist and my hair is soooo soft and bouncy! I love the weight it has and I have big hair! (I have veru fine hair so it never happens) I have just fell in love all over again with my hair and that Shea... SMH


----------



## Chicoro

@NCHairDiva ,

Your picture looks like a lovely photographic, portrait of a beautiful woman! Hoping that you are on the mend. In the meantime, the hair is looking GOOD! Glad to hear it soft, big and full and never before seen like this until Shea happened to it!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Shea'd up for the week! I'll apply a bit more to my ends once or twice during the upcoming week.


----------



## Aggie

I've been Shea Buttering all week and mannnn I don't know how much more my poor pillow can take. I may need some new pillows soon . My hair sure is happy though .


----------



## caribeandiva

I saw this cute gift set at Bath and Body works today and it reminded me of you @Chicoro . You’ll never guess what I found inside!


Shea butter stuff!! What are the odds?! If that’s not a sign from the universe I don’t know what is.


On my way out I noticed this display in the front


Shea butter is the hottest thing since slice bread apparently. It’s in everything right now!


----------



## Chicoro

I LOVE IT @caribeandiva !!!!!!! Thank you for the gorgeous photos and the intel. Good work, *Agent Unicorn #1*.

What are the odds? Pretty good when folks be _creepin_', _spyin'_ and _stealin'_. 

Black women drive hair trends and a whole bunch of other trends. I saw a girl on the street yesterday, in France, with a shirt that said, "Keep it real!"

It is  so natural for us to be innovative that we don't realize how influential and cutting edge we are. The difference is that now with Social Media, when 'somebody' borrows something from us, we can trace it back and substantiate it.

It was BLACK AMERICAN women who drove Shea butter's popularity, in the United States, as it relates to hair and skin. Many of the African women I encounter in France do not use Shea butter on their hair. I encounter about 3 generations: daughters, mothers and grandmothers.

In addition, the ones who tend to wear it on their hair get it from YouTube videos. Created by whom? Black American women. Black American women are super-powerful women and tremendous influencers. The difference is, we don't get accolades and contracts and cash. People steal from us without compensation or acknowledgment of our contributions.

This creates the ILLUSION and the lie, that what we do and are- are not valuable.
All I have to say is:





*Yeah. Don't.You.Believe it!*


Realize the incredible power and strength that you wield. I've  lived out of the
United States off and on for 10 years and 'student's' of American Culture,
defined as foreign people who love America, start out admiring America in general.
These same people start to dig deeper. When they come away from
their 'investigations', they are floored by Black American women's
contributions, intelligence, graciousness and beauty.
*But who cares about what somebody else thinks.*
Just because someone has not 'written' about it,
does not mean it's not so.

...just my two cents...





​


----------



## Chicoro

Cocobutter and Shea butter, two of my favorite combinations. Yummy! That display and store are wonderful. That store is not in France. Somebody needs to open a Bath and Body Works here. They have the Body Shop, but it's not the same!

I need me an 'American fix'. I'm _*fiending *_for it. Can't get back home to the US just yet, though. I want me some Bath and Body Works Shea butter products, a dill pickle from the liquor store, a Jolly Rancher Cherry stick and to see all those bunches and bunches of Black women doing incredibly well and flourishing financially, on a daily basis in the States. Ah, the things one misses from home...







There's no place like home...There's no place like home...


----------



## Chicoro

Anybody got them a new Shea butter treat? New concoctions? Found a new supplier?


----------



## Chicoro

Don't want to slip into Unicorn darkness, with a broken horn and all..






Due to falling off the Shea Wagon...






Got to keep up my Shea butter consumption!

I'm going to make me a green juice to feed my little body, then do my  hair and slather it with lemon and vanilla scented Shea butter. I guess that's my treat.


----------



## Chicoro

Attention!
Excuse me, Unicorns and those in the making.
Hello!​

*Hey, don't forget! We've got 8 months until the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Extravaganza!



*

It's too late to start, you say?




You just don't know Shea, do you.






Yes, you! Hold on now. Save that energy to...






COME ON DOWN!






Take that journey with us...






to the path to 





Unicorn Status: Running with the herd.

It all starts with this one little step:





Mix down yo' Shea butter concoction and get on the road to
Unicorn-Dom!



​


----------



## Chicoro

Visual Instructions Reminder:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I whipped up two Batches Yesterday:

Batch #1
Unrefined SB
Mango Powder
Pure Jojoba Oil

Batch #2
Unrefined SB
Matcha Green Tea Powder
Pure Argan Oil
Pure Emu Oil


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> I whipped up two Batches Yesterday:
> 
> Batch #1
> Unrefined SB
> Mango Powder
> Pure Jojoba Oil
> 
> Batch #2
> Unrefined SB
> Matcha Green Tea Powder
> Pure Argan Oil
> Pure Emu Oil



Have you found any one batch to more effective or more memorable than another?


----------



## Chicoro

It's time for me to Shea Twerk and Slide on out and prepare for the upcoming week!​


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> What are the odds? Pretty good when folks be _creepin_', _spyin'_ and _stealin'_.


I thought about that. Companies STAY creeping on this board. While black women get zero credit for any of it. I almost didn’t renew my membership because of that. I felt so violated when I found out I was being spied on. I don’t know why I was suprised because folks be starting hair product companies and stealing people’s progress pictures on here and passing it off as their own. Pathetic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chicoro said:


> *Have you found any one batch to more effective or more memorable than another?*


@Chicoro
They've all been pretty decent.

I think my Fav SB-Blends (if I had to pick those) would be:
Chebe Powder
Rose Petal Powder
Fenugreek Powder
Matcha Green Tea Powder
Mango Powder
Ayurvedic Powders (Brahmi, Amla, Bhringraj, Kalpi Tone, Kalchi etc...)

Which pretty much covers them all.  .... 

As long as they are blended well, they all have been fine.


----------



## LivingInPeace

I just whipped up my batch of Shea and cocoa butter. I melted the butters then put the butters,  coconut, olive and grapeseed oils, dark chocolate fragrance and buttercream fragrance oils in my mixing bowl. I mixed them for a minute and then put the bowl in the freezer. I let it set then whipped up the hardened mixture. It came out smooth and not grainy at all. And it smells like dessert!


----------



## SunkissedLife

Chicoro said:


> Attention!
> Excuse me, Unicorns and those in the making.
> Hello!​
> 
> *Hey, don't forget! We've got 8 months until the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Extravaganza!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> It's too late to start, you say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just don't know Shea, do you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you! Hold on now. Save that energy to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COME ON DOWN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take that journey with us...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to the path to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unicorn Status: Running with the herd.
> 
> It all starts with this one little step:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mix down yo' Shea butter concoction and get on the road to
> Unicorn-Dom!
> 
> 
> 
> ​



It's never too late!!

I mixed up my first batch of shea butter today!!

1 lb shea butter - oslove organics
3 tablespoons sweet almond oil - molivera organics
1 tablespoon extra virgin coconut oil
10 drops lavender essential oil - plant guru

Whip whip whip w my mixer until light and fluffy. Well fluffy anyway lol my mix is DENSE. But I wanted a mostly shea butter mix vased on what I've read in the thread and it melts/spreads easily.

*excited* can't wait to see how my hair gon act!


----------



## caribeandiva

SunkissedLife said:


> I mixed up my first batch of shea butter today!!


Welcome to the dark side!


----------



## caribeandiva

My friend’s hair progress so far! I’m so proud of her!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> My friend’s hair progress so far! I’m so proud of her!
> View attachment 429153 View attachment 429155



Looks like her hair feets    are about to land!


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

Hi Unicorns!

I stay lurking in this thread; it’s amazing. 
Anyways, just wanted to show one of my Shea braids as I M&S for the night. 
I use store bought products with Shea listed as the top ingredient on top of moisturizers with glycerin in the top ingredients. I steer clear of products that contain things like silicones, parabens, mineral oil, etc. 

Also sorry about the bad quality pic; I had to resize the image and that caused my braid to be cut off at the bottom lol. 

Back to lurking


----------



## Chicoro

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> View attachment 429157 Hi Unicorns!
> 
> I stay lurking in this thread; it’s amazing.
> Anyways, just wanted to show one of my Shea braids as I M&S for the night.
> I use store bought products with Shea listed as the top ingredient on top of moisturizers with glycerin in the top ingredients. I steer clear of products that contain things like silicones, parabens, mineral oil, etc.
> 
> Also sorry about the bad quality pic; I had to resize the image and that caused my braid to be cut off at the bottom lol.
> 
> Back to lurking



Hello! That's a nice looking braid you got there.  Before you go back to lurking... can we get another picture of the end of it, in its full- length glory, please?


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

Chicoro said:


> Hello! That's a nice looking braid you got there.  Before you go back to lurking... can we get another picture of the end of it, in its full- length glory, please?



I have put my hair up for the night, but when I take it out tomorrow I will make sure to get one. 

When I resized the pic it overwrote the original one.


----------



## caribeandiva

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> View attachment 429157 Hi Unicorns!
> 
> I stay lurking in this thread; it’s amazing.
> Anyways, just wanted to show one of my Shea braids as I M&S for the night.
> I use store bought products with Shea listed as the top ingredient on top of moisturizers with glycerin in the top ingredients. I steer clear of products that contain things like silicones, parabens, mineral oil, etc.
> 
> Also sorry about the bad quality pic; I had to resize the image and that caused my braid to be cut off at the bottom lol.
> 
> Back to lurking


  Love it!


----------



## sunnieb

@Chicoro I Just wanted to take a moment to say that you are the best thread host I've ever seen!  

Also, I relaxed on Friday but I'm still using my Shea butter mix daily. I'm bunning so I dab some on my edges and ends and slick it all back.  So soft and shiny! 

My hair is naturally coarse and dry.  I've finally found a natural moisturizer that works for me!  Relaxed heads that lurk in here...... don't sleep on Shea butta baby!


----------



## Saga

Ok guys, I discovered something very ground breaking yesterday!!
Well...it was ground breaking for me, anyway.

So my wig is bleached blonde, which raised the cuticles of the hair strand causing it to tangle up very easily in the nape area. I got sick of breaking out m paddle brush and trying to untangle the inevitable matting I always faced. So I said *** IT, and melted my whipped shea butter into my hands and ran it over my wig and let me tell you....my wig started to shea slide. I thought because it was straight hair the shea might be too much and weigh it down, those thirsty strands freaking drunk it up. Like it was not greasy AT ALL. Just soft and shiny and smooth.

So yea I thought I couldn't use shea on my hair since I sewed my wig down, but it seems that I was completely wrong!


----------



## Chicoro

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> I have put my hair up for the night, but when I take it out tomorrow I will make sure to get one.
> 
> When I resized the pic it overwrote the original one.



I'll be salivating, I mean I'll be waiting until then.


----------



## Chicoro

sunnieb said:


> @Chicoro I* Just wanted to take a moment to say that you are the best thread host I've ever seen! *
> 
> Also, I relaxed on Friday but I'm still using my Shea butter mix daily. I'm bunning so I dab some on my edges and ends and slick it all back.  So soft and shiny!
> 
> My hair is naturally coarse and dry.  I've finally found a natural moisturizer that works for me!  Relaxed heads that lurk in here...... don't sleep on Shea butta baby!



I'll take that compliment and thank you, too! 

Was your relaxing experience different this time around, due to the use of Shea butter? Or, you didn't really notice too much of a difference?


----------



## Chicoro

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> Ok guys, I discovered something very ground breaking yesterday!!
> Well...it was ground breaking for me, anyway.
> 
> *So my wig is bleached blonde*, which raised the cuticles of the hair strand causing it to tangle up very easily in the nape area. I got sick of breaking out m paddle brush and trying to untangle the inevitable matting I always faced. So I said *** IT, and melted my whipped shea butter into my hands and* ran it over my wig* and let me tell you....my wig started to shea slide. I thought because it was straight hair the shea might be too much and weigh it down, those thirsty strands freaking drunk it up. Like it was not greasy AT ALL. Just soft and shiny and smooth.
> 
> So yea I thought I couldn't use shea on my hair since I sewed my wig down, but it seems that I was completely wrong!



Is the wig hair human hair or synthetic? I just want to make sure I am understanding correctly. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Chicoro

I told myself that even if no one participated, that I was going to be posting in this Shea thread all by my lonesome. I'm glad to see that this thread is helping so many other people on their hair journeys. 

I'm still trying to get some intel on why Shea butter extends the color of hair longer than usual. Shea has all kinds of surprises up her sleeve for us!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> I'm still trying to get some intel on why Shea butter extends the color of hair longer than usual.


Could it be the SPF in it?


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Could it be the SPF in it?



That's quite possible. And, I think there is something 'active' in raw, unrefined Shea butter that is not just blocking, but actually *DOING* something.

Shea butter is a TRUE QUEEN! *She moves in silence.* Thus, it is hard for me to pin down exactly what I am looking for. But her Regal-Ness drops clues left and right. I just got to be worthy enough and get my *"Sherlock" on *






and put it together.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

@Chicoro


----------



## Chicoro

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> @Chicoro



So...ahm, how long you been using Shea butter? Amazing, I still can't see the very ends of all your braids. Is your hair at tailbone length?


----------



## Chicoro

kupenda said:


> View attachment 428751
> Ok I hope this isn’t too big. I’m on my phone and never uploaded a pic before
> 
> This is a pic of my leave out (I wear a kinky half wig most days) after twisting with shea butter



So ahm, how long have you been using Shea butter @kupenda ?


----------



## Chicoro

SunkissedLife said:


> It's never too late!!
> 
> I mixed up my first batch of shea butter today!!
> 
> 1 lb shea butter - oslove organics
> 3 tablespoons sweet almond oil - molivera organics
> 1 tablespoon extra virgin coconut oil
> 10 drops lavender essential oil - plant guru
> 
> Whip whip whip w my mixer until light and fluffy. Well fluffy anyway lol my mix is DENSE. But I wanted a mostly shea butter mix vased on what I've read in the thread and it melts/spreads easily.
> 
> *excited* can't wait to see how my hair gon act!



Those batches are looking yummy!


----------



## Chicoro

@caribeandiva ,

I would like to create a special honorary category:* 


'Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame Mixtresses'.

*
Can we get one pail made for @IDareT'sHair and one pail made for @ThatJerseyGirl , please?


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

Chicoro said:


> So...ahm, how long you been using Shea butter? Amazing, I still can't see the very ends of all your braids. Is your hair at tailbone length?



Since the end of March, so a month!
My hair is inching towards hip bone, not tailbone yet! By this time next year tho!!!!


----------



## kupenda

Chicoro said:


> So ahm, how long have you been using Shea butter @kupenda ?




Not long. Maybe two months? I’m not nearly as consistent as I should be. Why what’s up?


----------



## Saga

Chicoro said:


> Is the wig hair human hair or synthetic? I just want to make sure I am understanding correctly. Thank you in advance!


It's human hair


----------



## NappyNelle

Moisturized my hair with a water spritz and sealed with shea mix.


----------



## ilong

sunnieb said:


> @Chicoro* I Just wanted to take a moment to say that you are the best thread host I've ever seen!  *
> 
> Also, I relaxed on Friday but I'm still using my Shea butter mix daily. I'm bunning so I dab some on my edges and ends and slick it all back.  So soft and shiny!
> 
> My hair is naturally coarse and dry.  I've finally found a natural moisturizer that works for me!  Relaxed heads that lurk in here...... don't sleep on Shea butta baby!



I second the bold italicized!   

@sunnieb - would you share the name of the natural moisturizer?


----------



## sunnieb

ilong said:


> I second the bold italicized!
> 
> @sunnieb - would you share the name of the natural moisturizer?



 I was talking about my Shea Butter mix as a natural moisturizer.  I love using a moisturizer where I know everything that's in it because I put it there.  I'm slowly using Shea butter more than my usual ORS Carrot Oil.


----------



## sunnieb

Chicoro said:


> I'll take that compliment and thank you, too!
> 
> Was your relaxing experience different this time around, due to the use of Shea butter? Or, you didn't really notice too much of a difference?



I haven't used Shea butter long enough to see the difference just yet.  I'll know by my next relaxer though since I'll have used it everyday.

However, I'm out here converting my natural family and friends to the Shea butter club.  I've shared my mix and the ladies love it!   I only share a little to get them hooked.  Then, I'll share the recipe so they can make their own and join in the fun!


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

caribeandiva said:


> Love it!



Thank you!


----------



## Sosoothing

I washed 7 days ago and skipped the deep conditioner. I applied sta-sof-fro and Shea butter.  My hair is still so soft and tangle free. I am 16 weeks post and it doesn't feel like it.  My new growth is soft and manageable.
Since I added Shea butter,  I have sincerely seen more length retention than any other time.  My regimen is simple too.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> @caribeandiva ,
> 
> I would like to create a special honorary category:*
> 
> 
> 'Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame Mixtresses'.
> 
> *
> Can we get one pail made for @IDareT'sHair and one pail made for @ThatJerseyGirl , please?



@IDareT'sHair @ThatJerseyGirl , For your great and incomparable contributions to the Shea butter cause I present you, on behalf of all of us and @Chicoro with your very own golden pails. Welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame Mixtresses!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

I have been incogneato until recently, because I found out some devastaing news recently and have not been handling it well.  I get in th bed, log in just to check on you guys and to finish "Liking" some threads, and lo and behold, I see this!  

For the way I feel right now, you have no idea how good this has made me feel.  Thank you so much @caribeandiva, @Chicoro, @IDareT'sHair @ElevatedEnergy and everyone else in this thread and to the lurkers. 

Meanwhile, I have contemplated making a thread about it, and yall already know that I HARDLY create threads lolol....


----------



## ilong

caribeandiva said:


> @IDareT'sHair @ThatJerseyGirl , For your great and incomparable contributions to the Shea butter cause I present you, on behalf of all of us and @Chicoro with your very own golden pails. Welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame Mixtresses!
> View attachment 429195 View attachment 429197


----------



## ilong

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> I have been incogneato until recently, because I found out some devastaing news recently and have not been handling it well.  I get in th bed, log in just to check on you guys and to finish "Liking" some threads, and lo and behold, I see this!
> 
> For the way I feel right now, you have no idea how good this has made me feel.  Thank you so much @caribeandiva, @Chicoro, @IDareT'sHair @ElevatedEnergy and everyone else in this thread and to the lurkers.
> 
> Meanwhile, I have contemplated making a thread about it, and yall already know that I HARDLY create threads lolol....



 for you for whatever you're going through!  If and when you're ready to share or post about it - we're here!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Chicoro @caribeandiva @ThatJerseyGirl @ilong 
*Clear Throat Through Tears* 

Thank you for the Golden Pail Honor Award. 

I'd like to dedicate this Award to all The Unicorns in the SB Fall of Fame!  

And I'd also like to dedicate it to all the Mixtresses and urge everyone to continue to Craft their Custom Blends for the Betterment of Hai.r C.are Everywhere.

You are one step away from Discovering & Creating that Perfect SB Blend.


----------



## caribeandiva

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> I have been incogneato until recently, because I found out some devastaing news recently and have not been handling it well.  I get in th bed, log in just to check on you guys and to finish "Liking" some threads, and lo and behold, I see this!
> 
> For the way I feel right now, you have no idea how good this has made me feel.  Thank you so much @caribeandiva, @Chicoro, @IDareT'sHair @ElevatedEnergy and everyone else in this thread and to the lurkers.
> 
> Meanwhile, I have contemplated making a thread about it, and yall already know that I HARDLY create threads lolol....


I’m glad our words could bring you a little happiness. I don’t know what you must be going through right now but I can sense how much pain you’re in just by reading your words. Sending you a virtual hug. If you choose to make a thread about it I’ll go in there. Otherwise know how much we all love you and have your back if needed.


----------



## caribeandiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro @caribeandiva @ThatJerseyGirl @ilong
> *Clear Throat Through Tears*
> 
> Thank you for the Golden Pail Honor Award.
> 
> I'd like to dedicate this Award to all The Unicorns in the SB Fall of Fame!
> 
> And I'd also like to dedicate it to all the Mixtresses and urge everyone to continue to Craft their Custom Blends for the Betterment of Hai.r C.are Everywhere.
> 
> You are one step away from Discovering & Creating that Perfect SB Blend.


Beautiful speech!


----------



## caribeandiva

Sosoothing said:


> View attachment 429189
> 
> I washed 7 days ago and skipped the deep conditioner. I applied sta-sof-fro and Shea butter.  My hair is still so soft and tangle free. I am 16 weeks post and it doesn't feel like it.  My new growth is soft and manageable.
> Since I added Shea butter,  I have sincerely seen more length retention than any other time.  My regimen is simple too.


Dreams right there!! I can’t wait to get to that length too!


----------



## lindseyerinc

I'm late to the party but I'm here! I realized that I have a terrible time moisturizing and getting to my scalp when my hair is in its natural state. My plan of action is to straighten every two weeks ( I have never gone this long between washes before.) and to lightly coat my entire head with shea butter mix and braid down at night. In the mornings put monoi de tahiti on my hands to take down the french braids. Sulfur oil on my scalp nightly as well either CP oil or Njoy oil.


----------



## Chicoro




----------



## Chicoro

lindseyerinc said:


> I'm late to the party but I'm here! I realized that I have a terrible time moisturizing and getting to my scalp when my hair is in its natural state. My plan of action is to straighten every two weeks ( I have never gone this long between washes before.) and to lightly coat my entire head with shea butter mix and braid down at night. In the mornings put monoi de tahiti on my hands to take down the french braids. Sulfur oil on my scalp nightly as well either CP oil or Njoy oil.



It's never too late.


----------



## Chicoro

I think April 2018 is going to be  record month for inducting Shea Made Hair Unicorns...


----------



## Chicoro

Is your world a little rough for you right now?






Hang in there! You are among unicorns, Shea- Made Hair ones, that is.


----------



## Chicoro

It's about that time for some more inductions....


----------



## Chicoro

I, Chicoro, on this 24th day of April, 2018, nominate and induct @kupenda , into the Shea-Made Hair Hall of Fame!​


​




Run along and catch up with your  sisters in the herd!
She was *outted* in post #3654.​

@caribeandiva , please do the honors.​


----------



## Chicoro

I, Chicoro, on this 24th day of April, 2018, nominate and induct @CurlyWho, into the Shea-Made Hair Hall of Fame!









Fly this way and join the herd!







*Outted* by post #3765.​@caribeandiva , can you do the honors, please?

​


----------



## reallynow

I've been super busy.  Ended up getting my hair twisted in an up-do a few weeks ago, took it down over the weekend.  I spritzed with water and slathered the twists with shea about every other night.  When I took the twists down my hair was super soft and shiny and the shed hair literally slipped out.  No knots or tangles. AMAZING

Never got a chance to make my own mixes but my Mother heard my cry and sent me enough of her shea mix to get me through mid-May.  I should be in a better place at that point and can get to mixing myself - finally! Congrats to all of the new Unicorns.  Big hugs to everyone going through something.

Keep shea sliding ladies


----------



## Chicoro

I, Chicoro, on this 24th day of April, 2018, nominate and induct @Sosoothing , into the Shea-Made Hair Hall of Fame!






It's time to celebrate, newly brandished Shea-Made Hair Unicorn!​






*Outted* in post #3790.

The herd is grazing, so it should be easy to find them.

@caribeandiva , can you do the honors, please?​


----------



## caribeandiva

@kupenda @CurlyWhoCrux welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!


----------



## Chicoro

Three (3) Shea-Made Hair Unicorns in one day! Amazing. But, we're talking about hair unicorns, so it is to be expected.











I think we are going to need a bigger venue for the
Shea-Made Unicorn Hair Hall of Fame Extravaganza!

Let's Go, Unicorns!
8+ Months
to go!​


----------



## Chicoro

reallynow said:


> I've been super busy.  *Ended up getting my hair twisted in an up-do a few weeks ago, took it down over the weekend.  I spritzed with water and slathered the twists with shea about every other night.  When I took the twists down my hair was super soft and shiny and the shed hair literally slipped out.  No knots or tangles. AMAZING*
> 
> Never got a chance to make my own mixes but my Mother heard my cry and sent me enough of her shea mix to get me through mid-May.  I should be in a better place at that point and can get to mixing myself - finally! Congrats to all of the new Unicorns.  Big hugs to everyone going through something.
> 
> Keep shea sliding ladies



Great testimony! Glad to hear you didn't have any knots or tangles and that the shed hair slid right on out. That's the Shea Slide for you.


----------



## Chicoro

Don't forget to dress your best for the Extravaganza!


----------



## Chicoro

Check yourself in the mirror. We aim to look our best every day!​


----------



## Chicoro

@caribeandiva , are we missing one pail, post #3808? You may not have had time to engrave it, yet.


----------



## Chicoro

That's right!


----------



## Chicoro

Time for me to prepare for tomorrow. You all know the Unicorn code, got to look our best.


----------



## Chicoro

Night, night ya'll. Sweet unicorn dreams....


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> I, Chicoro, on this 24th day of April, 2018, nominate and induct @Sosoothing , into the Shea-Made Hair Hall of Fame!


I was just about to ask you to recommend her!  I was already working on her pail and everything!


----------



## caribeandiva

@Sosoothing Welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!! Welcome to the herd! Here’s your trophy:


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> @caribeandiva , are we missing one pail, post #3808? You may not have had time to engrave it, yet.


Done!! I should’ve kept reading


----------



## Sosoothing

caribeandiva said:


> @Sosoothing Welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!! Welcome to the herd! Here’s your trophy:
> View attachment 429243



Awww ladies!  Thank you. 
I'm so glad to be a part of this group and proud to be a gold pail holder .


----------



## Chicoro

Sosoothing said:


> Awww ladies!  Thank you.
> I'm so glad to be a part of this group and *proud to be a gold pail holder *.



AND a Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Famer....


----------



## Sosoothing

Chicoro said:


> AND a Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Famer....



Yes ma'am!


----------



## ilong

@Chicoro - you are the  BESTEST!!!!


----------



## jerseygurl

I am enjoying this thread immensely, @Chicoro you are the best hostess!
Congratulations to all the newly inducted Shea made unicorns!


----------



## caribeandiva

ilong said:


> @Chicoro - you are the  BESTEST!!!!


She really is! This thread wouldn’t be the same without her.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Don't forget to dress your best for the Extravaganza!


 Where do you find these? Lmao


----------



## icsonia22

Made a new batch of whipped Shea butter and used way too much olive oil. The back of my neck and forehead are oily. I used vegetable oil in my last batch. I think I'm going to stick to that instead of this olive oil. Glad I didn't make a whole lot.


----------



## Chicoro

icsonia22 said:


> Made a new batch of whipped Shea butter and used way too much olive oil. The back of my neck and forehead are oily. I used vegetable oil in my last batch. I think I'm going to stick to that instead of this olive oil. Glad I didn't make a whole lot.



Olive oil is a lot lighter and more runny than vegetable oil. If you feel up to it, and decide to try again, you may want to add far less olive oil than vegetable oil to your next batch. No matter what you decide, let us know how its working for you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I would like to Congratulate ALL the Shea-Mades into the Fall of Fame and receiving the beautiful Golden Pail Award.

And to our Inspiration Sister @Chicoro 

Thank you for Simplifying our Ha.ir Ca.re Game, Bringing Knowledge, Imparting Wisdom and Helping us to Reach New Lengths and Keeping us all Going & Growing Strong


----------



## caribeandiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> I would like to Congratulate ALL the Shea-Mades into the Fall of Fame and receiving the beautiful Golden Pail Award.
> 
> And to our Inspiration Sister @Chicoro
> 
> Thank you for Simplifying our Ha.ir Ca.re Game, Bringing Knowledge, Imparting Wisdom and Helping us to Reach New Lengths and Keeping us all Going & Growing Strong


I second that!


----------



## kupenda

Awwww thank you ladies!!! I’m honored 
Me and shea have a beautiful relationship. I keep her on my desk, in my car (since it’s still chill out), and at home. She’s helped my curls clump and stay that way, cut back on frizz, and she keeps the ends of twists together without rubber bands. Shed hair slides right out! I don’t need a comb. I’m so happy to have found this thread


----------



## Taleah2009

Sad day.  I am out of butter.  I will have to mix up a new batch this weekend


----------



## caribeandiva

Taleah2009 said:


> Sad day.  I am out of butter.  I will have to mix up a new batch this weekend


 
Emergency!!! Make more asap. Until then using it raw is just as effective.


----------



## caribeandiva

I picked up yet another Shea disciple.  My cousin was telling me that she’s actively trying to grow out her hair. Since I can’t resist a hair convo, I asked her what’s her regimen. She was doing my old regimen pre-Shea. She keeps her hair very short so it worked for her. Now it wasn’t going to anymore (I know that’s why I changed it in the first place). Her hair is as dry as mine was. I love talking hair with her because she’s very teachable and listens to what I tell her to do.

Long story short we went to the BSS and picked up raw, unrefined Shea Butter and S-curl. She’s turned into a  bit of a product junkie so she had everything else already . I showed her how to whip up her own batch of Shea with oils. We added jasmine oil to it and it didn’t do spit. It must be like the cheap kind I bought in the past. Anyway, I had her wash her hair, DC and had her use S-curl and seal with Shea. Her hair felt awesome and she’s excited. I told her to take pictures to stay motivated. This is the batch we whipped up.


----------



## kupenda

caribeandiva said:


> I picked up yet another Shea disciple.  My cousin was telling me that she’s actively trying to grow out her hair. Since I can’t resist a hair convo, I asked her what’s her regimen. She was doing my old regimen pre-Shea. She keeps her hair very short so it worked for her. Now it wasn’t going to anymore (I know that’s why I changed it in the first place). Her hair is as dry as mine was. I love talking hair with her because she’s very teachable and listens to what I tell her to do.
> 
> Long story short we went to the BSS and picked up raw, unrefined Shea Butter and S-curl. She’s turned into a  bit of a product junkie so she had everything else already . I showed her how to whip up her own batch of Shea with oils. We added jasmine oil to it and it didn’t do spit. It must be like the cheap kind I bought in the past. Anyway, I had her wash her hair, DC and had her use S-curl and seal with Shea. Her hair felt awesome and she’s excited. I told her to take pictures to stay motivated. This is the batch we whipped up.
> View attachment 429313




OMG it’s beautiful


----------



## Taleah2009

caribeandiva said:


> View attachment 429309
> Emergency!!! Make more asap. Until then using it raw is just as effective.




OOhhh great idea!


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

I’m honored. 

Seriously, I want to thank @Chicoro and @ThatJerseyGirl and @caribeandiva and literally everyone else in this thread and on this forum. I’ve lurked for years trying to understand how to better care for my thick, dry hair. All of your personal hair care reflections, revisions, rationales, and regimens (kudos to @YvetteWithJoy for the alliteration) have provided so much insight for me to take and rework into an understanding of caring for my own hair. 

And a HUGE thanks to Queen Shea who sealed the moisture into my hair when no oil would. I’ve struggled with moisturizing for so long and thought that I needed to find a miracle conditioner to alleviate the dryness. I had no idea that it was with Queen Shea that I would see my issues subside. I’ve only been on this Shea journey for a month but I already see a changed the way way my hair feels, behaves, and looks. I can’t wait to see how it will be in December. 

Thank you thank you thank you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@caribeandiva
 + =
Thanks for the Eye Candy
That Blend is Whipped Perfection


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Chicoro @ElevatedEnergy @ThatJerseyGirl 
What is your Summa-time SB Regi's?  

Now that it's heating up - I need to know how to keep my look together.

Any Good Tips?


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> I would like to Congratulate ALL the Shea-Mades into the Fall of Fame and receiving the beautiful Golden Pail Award.
> 
> And to our Inspiration Sister @Chicoro
> 
> Thank you for Simplifying our Ha.ir Ca.re Game, Bringing Knowledge, Imparting Wisdom and Helping us to Reach New Lengths and Keeping us all Going & Growing Strong



It's my pleasure.


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro @ElevatedEnergy @ThatJerseyGirl
> What is your Summa-time SB Regi's?
> 
> Now that it's heating up - I need to know how to keep my look together.
> 
> Any Good Tips?



I'm a unicorn of habit. My current regimen originated from my Summer regimen. I'm greasy all year round.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chicoro said:


> *I'm greasy all year round.*


@Chicoro


Yup.  That's what I thought!


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> 
> 
> Yup.  That's what I thought!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro @ElevatedEnergy @ThatJerseyGirl
> What is your Summa-time SB Regi's?
> 
> Now that it's heating up - I need to know how to keep my look together.
> 
> Any Good Tips?



I usually can't get away with washing every 2 weeks during the warmer months, so I'm making a conscious effort to wash every single week. No other changes other than that. @IDareT'sHair I'm sealing with Shea butter on wash day and doing my ends routine once or twice in Between wash days. My ends routine is to run warm water on my ends in the sink, apply moisturizer and then seal them with Shea butter. Any extra product left..... I slide up my length. Repeat on edges.

Style wise: Buns or braids


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> 
> 
> Yup.  That's what I thought!



For real though. It was my Summer routine, discovered in August 2017, that skyrocketed my progress. I've been using it [the routine] ever since!


----------



## lindseyerinc

It was 98 degrees today! 98! I'm in Las Vegas dry heat where every gust of wind feels like opening the oven. I got home from work took my bun down and my hair is still buttery smooth and soft. Queen Shea is going to be taking care of me this summer.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

caribeandiva said:


> I’m glad our words could bring you a little happiness. I don’t know what you must be going through right now but I can sense how much pain you’re in just by reading your words. Sending you a virtual hug. If you choose to make a thread about it I’ll go in there. Otherwise know how much we all love you and have your back if needed.




Thank you so very much, dear heart.  I am really hurting right now and thanks so much for the hugs, love and the support. I love each and every one of you on this forum, as I have been on here for a very long time. I'm just not in a good place right now, however, my hair is thriving and growing.  

I will be here thanking threads and the like, but I am trying to figure some things out in my life right now.  I will eventually make a thread about it, because .....well, because I want to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ThatJerseyGirl 


Feel Better Soon.


----------



## Jade Feria

I've been MIA from this thread, but rest assured, I am still Shea sliding! 
I must say, I am really loving the combination of Oyin Hair Dew followed by Shea. My hair is so soft right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I am really impressed how easy Cleo's SB is to work with (Whip Up)

I ended up making an Ayurvedic Blend that has:

Cleo's Unrefined SB (White)
Brahmi Powder
Majahbringraj Oil

Whipped up very nice & easy.


----------



## Chicoro

Her secret ingredient is Shea!She's discussing other stuff in this video. But look at her hair. This is an online buddy of mine.


----------



## ThursdayGirl

Saludable84 said:


> So..... I recently length checked in the shower and I was just reaching WHIP length.... Straightened a little and am back to waist length.... But I'm fine with that because of the constant knotting.
> 
> I also decided to get some white shea butter. I made a batch with white, yellow and cocoa butter. I like it for warmer weather and its not as sticky. Going forward I'll  play with white shea butter and see how that works. From previous experience I don't care for white but I'm still willing to revisit.
> 
> Also, for anyone interested, I've just been using glycerin and water, HBCO/coffee oil, and shea butter. Holds very well and really good moisture.



I remember you gave me some advice months ago about clay washing (I believe it was you).  Would you mind sharing your routine? If you‘d rather PM, that is fine too.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Another good moisturizer to pair with Shea butter (for me) has been:
Curls Creme Brule whipped curl cream

So far, we have Shea Siblings reporting great results from pairing Queen Shea with:

Water/Glycerin mix
Water/Aloe Vera Mix
S Curl
Oyin Hair Dew
Curls Creme Brule


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Surrounding and covering you with love @ThatJerseyGirl


----------



## LivingInPeace

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Another good moisturizer to pair with Shea butter (for me) has been:
> Curls Creme Brule whipped curl cream
> 
> So far, we have Shea Siblings reporting great results from pairing Queen Shea with:
> 
> Water/Glycerin mix
> Water/Aloe Vera Mix
> S Curl
> Oyin Hair Dew
> Curls Creme Brule


I bought a big bottle of aloe Vera juice today. I’m going to mix it with water in a spray bottle and seal it in my hair with my shea. The last Shea mix I made is really hard to start but when I break off a piece and rub it in my hands it melts down and goes on incredibly smooth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Still super impressed how SB & SB Blends quickly help to remove 'sheds' and knots on Wash Day.  For the most part, they just loosen up and slide right out.

After suffering a detangling nightmare which caused a set-back due to improperly detangling at the end of 2017 (which resulted in having to cut) SB-Blends has drastically improved my wash day.

Wash Days are fun & relaxing again - It had got to be dreadful (no pun intended) because I felt like I was doing a terrible job detangling.

But a little S-Curl and a little SB has primarily alleviated my dread.

I hope to regain everything I lost by the end of 2018.


----------



## caribeandiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> I hope to regain everything I lost by the end of 2018.


You will and more!! I’m speaking it into existence over you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

caribeandiva said:


> *You will and more!! I’m speaking it into existence over you.*


@caribeandiva


Thanks Sis. 

I receive that!


----------



## SunkissedLife

Chicoro said:


> Those batches are looking yummy!



They really are. I'm in love! I do wish it melted/spread a little easier because I do have to really work the product into my hair but WOW the shine the sleekness the softness. On another level.

Added bonus somehow my twists magically dry crazy fast like I usually have to leave them in for at least 2 days to lock in the curl pattern but if I set with shea butter on dry/damp hair I can take out after a few hours. Amazing.


----------



## SunkissedLife

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Another good moisturizer to pair with Shea butter (for me) has been:
> Curls Creme Brule whipped curl cream
> 
> So far, we have Shea Siblings reporting great results from pairing Queen Shea with:
> 
> Water/Glycerin mix
> Water/Aloe Vera Mix
> S Curl
> Oyin Hair Dew
> Curls Creme Brule




What ratio of glycerin or aloe vera juice do you use ? I'm trying to get back to nature and use completely natural products. I sealed with water alone last time but it wasn't enough moisture. I'm thinking of trying a diy tea spritz with rose/hibiscus water aloe vera juice and maybe glycerin but I've always heard that can lead to dry hair if not used right


----------



## Chicoro

_Speaking of speaking things into existence..._​_
"Since every idle word I speak, I must give account for then by my word I shall be justified and by my word, I shall be condemned. My word shall not return unto me void. But my word shall prosper in all things to where I send it.

I shall send my word to help a friend and sister, @ThatJerseyGirl . How?

I imagine her 'font', that she is physically present before me, that my hand is gently touching her shoulder. I then imagine that I congratulate her on her good fortune. I tell her that I have never seen her look better. I listen as though I hear her.  *I imagine her telling me that she has never felt better! *She has never been happier. I know in this loving and knowing communion with her, a communion populated with *loving thoughts* and *feelings,*_*  that MY WORD was SENT! 

And it shall not return unto me void. But it shall prosper where I sent it. It is only what is done now, that counts. I listen attentively, as though I heard her say these words to me. Imagination is not folly, but the gateway to reality. It helps to create the events and the relationships of life, where my word is made visible. Through the bold and active use of my imagination, I can stretch out my hand and touch my friend, @ThatJerseyGirl , 10,000 miles away and bring health and wealth to her being."
*

*(Modified from Neville Goddard)
Self Talk Creates Reality
*


----------



## Chicoro

SunkissedLife said:


> *What ratio of glycerin or aloe vera juice do you use ? I'm trying to get back to nature and use completely natural products.* I sealed with water alone last time but it wasn't enough moisture. I'm thinking of trying a diy tea spritz with rose/hibiscus water aloe vera juice and maybe glycerin but I've always heard that can lead to dry hair if not used right



I would like to know this, too. Because then, I can just buy me some glycerin and mix it down with some water or whatever  and look cute naturally. I still would have one unnatural product in my arsenal and hair care routine, and that would be Aphogee 2 Step. I've been trying for years to duplicate it. I have't had any luck, yet.

Let's call on Her Mixtress, Herself, @ElevatedEnergy !


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

SunkissedLife said:


> What ratio of glycerin or aloe vera juice do you use ? I'm trying to get back to nature and use completely natural products. I sealed with water alone last time but it wasn't enough moisture. I'm thinking of trying a diy tea spritz with rose/hibiscus water aloe vera juice and maybe glycerin but I've always heard that can lead to dry hair if not used right



While transitioning, I would do a 1 to 4 ratio. However as a fully natural, my hair does not care much for either. Even if I put a drop of glyercin in water, it will feel sticky. For aloe Vera; I have to only do rinses and when I do, I get quite a bit of tangles so I no longer use either concoction. I tend to like them in ready made products though.

I listed it because there were others who said they had success in the thread. Maybe they can chime in?

Edited to tag @Chicoro in the post. Hopefully one of the ladies having success with their mixes can share!


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> While transitioning, I would do a 1 to 4 ratio. However as a fully natural, my hair does not care much for either. Even if I put a drop of glyercin in water, it will feel sticky. For aloe Vera; I have to only do rinses and when I do, I get quite a bit of tangles so I no longer use either concoction. I tend to like them in ready made products though.
> 
> I listed it because there were others who said they had success in the thread. Maybe they can chime in?
> 
> Edited to tag @Chicoro in the post. Hopefully one of the ladies having success with their mixes can share!



Thank you!

Hmmmm....let's see what fabulousness our thread members and unicorns add to this idea. I'm excited!


----------



## Chicoro

I realized that part of the pleasure of making a new batch of Shea butter is having a clean, shiny, warm and dry glass jar. The last time my experience was not as satisfying because I still had a bit of the old batch left, and added my new batch to a 'dirty' jar. 

Not this time. I want my Shea Satisfaction to be HIGH, this time  around. A clean, shiny empty glass jar is a MUST!


----------



## Chicoro

Old School Post....Shea butter user. She's texturized. Guess who mentioned Shea butter being a factor in her growth? It was @ThatJerseyGirl !

Here's the original thread from five (5) years ago,  *2013*:
https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/hair-porn-alert.691631/

Post #1 for the hair
Post# 5 for ThatJerseyGirls comment.


----------



## Saludable84

Ugh. I was going to do a twist out with cocoa butter, but let me go get out my whipped Shea Butter. 

Y’all get on my nerves


----------



## caribeandiva

Saludable84 said:


> Ugh. I was going to do a twist out with cocoa butter, but let me go get out my whipped Shea Butter.
> 
> *Y’all get on my nerves*


You know you love us


----------



## caribeandiva

The pipes in my bathroom have been slowly getting clogged. That’s not surprising since I’ve been using Shea daily since December. I knew what I had to do but I was avoiding it and hoping it would resolve itself.  Story of my life basically.  I remembered the sour salt suggestion in this thread. I went to 3 grocery stores including Walmart and couldn’t find it. Checked the Jewish/Kosher food section and everything still nada. Even had the clerks there helping me. Oh well. I decided to get some generic Drano clog clearing gel at Publix and called it a day. I poured it in my bathtub and bathroom sink and let it sit for 30 minutes. I poured boiling hot water down the drain to rinse it out and no more clogs!! Hallelujah! I’m excited for wash day later today!


----------



## Saga

I am in the process of moving out, and may not be able to make precious shea for a while. So, I decided to make an extra 6 batches (Kept four, gave 2 to my mom). This time I use avocado, grape seed oil, coconut oil, lemon, jasmine, rose, and grapefruit oil. I think it was the best batch yet, it was also the biggest batch. I had to double boil the sea butter in three parts!


----------



## Chicoro

I just finished making and storing a fresh batch of Shea butter. I don't go through it as quickly as I used to do.  I still have about 2 kilos left of pure Shea butter. I was sitting on the platform waiting for the train, to go home. I was directly in the sun. My jet black hair was sparkling like it had little diamonds in it. I was examining a braid, holding it about two inches from my face. Shea makes my hair really soft and springy and kind of heavy.  It was very satisfying putting my fresh batch into a clean, shiny glass jar.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> The pipes in my bathroom have been slowly getting clogged. That’s not surprising since I’ve been using Shea daily since December. I knew what I had to do but I was avoiding it and hoping it would resolve itself.  Story of my life basically.  I remembered the sour salt suggestion in this thread. I went to 3 grocery stores including Walmart and couldn’t find it. Checked the Jewish/Kosher food section and everything still nada. Even had the clerks there helping me. Oh well. I decided to get some generic Drano clog clearing gel at Publix and called it a day. I poured it in my bathtub and bathroom sink and let it sit for 30 minutes. I poured boiling hot water down the drain to rinse it out and no more clogs!! Hallelujah! I’m excited for wash day later today!



Glad you were able to quickly, easily and cheaply resolve the clogged pipes situation. I try to do a little something to the drains every time I have a big wash day.


----------



## Chicoro

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> I am in the process of moving out, and may not be able to make precious shea for a while.* So, I decided to make an extra 6 batches (*Kept four, gave 2 to my mom).* This time I use avocado, grape seed oil, coconut oil, lemon, jasmine, rose, and grapefruit oil. *I think it was the best batch yet, it was also the biggest batch. I had to double boil the sea butter in three parts!



We are serious about this Shea. Your mix sounds like it smells wonderful!


----------



## Aggie

Chicoro said:


> Glad you were able to quickly, easily and cheaply resolve the clogged pipes situation. I try to do a little something to the drains every time I have a big wash day.


@Chicoro, can you please put your recommendation for de-clogging the drains after using SB on the first page in the first post as well? That would help all new shea users avoid having a catastrophe on their hands and it will be a constant reminder to the rest of us as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> I realized that part of the pleasure of making a new batch of Shea butter is having a clean, shiny, warm and dry glass jar. The last time my experience was not as satisfying because I still had a bit of the old batch left, and added my new batch to a 'dirty' jar.
> 
> Not this time. I want my Shea Satisfaction to be HIGH, this time  around. A clean, shiny empty glass jar is a MUST!


I agree. Presentation is everything. It makes it that much more enjoyable in my experience. I’m eventually gonna buy a big glass bowl to whip up my Shea in the future for that reason.


----------



## caribeandiva

Aggie said:


> @Chicoro, can you please put your recommendation for de-clogging the drains after using SB on the first page in the first post as well? That would help all new shea users avoid having a catastrophe on their hands and it will be a constant reminder to the rest of us as well. Thanks in advance.


I thought she already did. Unless you mean the frequency of use then I agree.


----------



## Saga

Chicoro said:


> Glad you were able to quickly, easily and cheaply resolve the clogged pipes situation. I try to do a little something to the drains every time I have a big wash day.


Speaking of which, I didn't have my pipes clog up but I DID, however, see a white substance building when I looked at the shower drain as I was cleaning the bathroom. So I poured boiling hot water down the drain (didn't have any baking soda or draino on hand) and the drain was cleared. It wasn't stopped up when I showered but I would HATE for the next tenant to have to deal with a mess I left behind.


----------



## Chicoro

Aggie said:


> @Chicoro, can you please put your recommendation for de-clogging the drains after using SB on the first page in the first post as well? That would help all new shea users avoid having a catastrophe on their hands and it will be a constant reminder to the rest of us as well. Thanks in advance.



Hey @Aggie , 

Do you want to me to indicate simply that one should de-clog the drain 1x per week, or do you want me to write out HOW I de-clog, step by step? Please clarify! Thank you!


----------



## yamilee21

caribeandiva said:


> The pipes in my bathroom have been slowly getting clogged. That’s not surprising since I’ve been using Shea daily since December. ...


I must have missed something in this thread... what are you doing with shea butter that is causing your drains to clog? I've been using shea butter for about a decade, and I've never noticed that it contributed to clogs. (Of course, I have kids, so the reasons for our clogs tend to be far more dramatic, , though they would claim it is scientific experimentation.)


----------



## Chicoro

Somebody asked about Mango butter. I found this:

_"_*YAY!! I've finally achieved hair success. I've been on the road to healthy hair since August 2002 and I'm finally at a point where my hair looks and feels its healthiest and longest*_, due mostly to trial and error and finding the perfect core products that work for my hair._

_In return for all the tips and suggestions I've found here on this board, I'm sharing my routine and products with everyone -- hopefully someone will get some use out of it._

_I've achieved the most length and health by wearing a modified braid-out/scrunch style. After shampoo/conditioning treatments, _*I pull my hair back into a ponytail with a band, add Mango Butter*_ to the length and braid the length. I usually do this at night. In the a.m., I take down the pony (it's still a little damp at this point), _*spray with a little S-curl*_, John Freida Frizz-Ease Dream Curls and scrunch with a tiny bit of hair glossifier. Thanks to the S-curl and mango butter, it comes out wavy/curly, soft and very shiny. I can wear this style for a couple of days and then re-braid overnight after the second day (just spraying a little more S-curl in the morning). My hair responds to this treatment like crazy! I'm using absolutely no heat, little or no combing, no brushing, and giving my hair tons of moisture. Best of all, I can work out and shampoo as often as I want without having to worry about flat-ironing it or trying to straighten my hair within an inch of its life!"

Post Entitled: Success
Here's the link:
Date of Post: *December 4th, 2003*
https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/success.17551/

She also mentions she uses:Wonder Gro* shea butter oil*_


----------



## Chicoro

Earliest mention of Shea butter I could find: *(December 4th, 2002)*

By: Brownrelaxedhair

"Hi Hunnybunny,

Thanks very much for the compliment! From the millenium New Year 2000 my hair was approx 6/7 inches long, I could just tuck it behind my ears and the nape was actually about 1 inch. It was short. So it took 2.5 years from then to get to the August pic. The condition of my hair before August was okay although the best thing I did was at some point between 2000 and 2002 I changed how I dried my hair. That was THE single best thing I did as before I was getting frizzy ends. Before I blowdried with the comb attachment and then used the curling irons. I decided to switch to rollar setting after hearing that it's healthier.

*My routine is pretty much the same as alot of girls here. I rollar set every 4 days. I usually do pre oil treatment using virgin olive oil (now started mixing the oil with shea butter)* I leave that on for an hour if I can. My favourite shampoo is Lanza Protein Plus shampoo. I deep condition with every wash, sitting under a hooded dryer for 25 mins. Fave conditioners include Mizani Moisturefuse, Motions Moisture Plus &amp; Porosity Control. I like conditioners with silicones. After rinsing I usually put some Kiehls Silk Groom in or (just recently) Motions Nourish In (which gives nice 'slip!') then rollar set for 1 hour and wrap. Approx once a month I use a clarifying shampoo to remove product build up and 'start again.' Oh and do a protein once a month too. In between washes I put a little virgin olive oil on hair ends.

That's it! My current length is as per the latest pic taken.

Supplement wise I take daily: MSM powder mixed in OJ, flaxseed oil (one teaspoon), Biotin x 3000 mcg, GNC UltraNourishair, B5, Iron.

Hope I've helped and lmk if you've any more q's /images/graemlins/wink.gif"


Thread:

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/paging-brownrelaxedhair.1054/#post-9599


----------



## Chicoro

I just noticed both posts were done 1 year apart: December 4th in 2002 and 2oo3. Interesting coincidence.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ThatJerseyGirl
..........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Made a very nice Ayurvedic Blend a while back, but didn't Label it, so I am unsure what's all in it?  

Feels nice though.


----------



## caribeandiva

yamilee21 said:


> I must have missed something in this thread... what are you doing with shea butter that is causing your drains to clog? I've been using shea butter for about a decade, and I've never noticed that it contributed to clogs. (Of course, I have kids, so the reasons for our clogs tend to be far more dramatic, , though they would claim it is scientific experimentation.)


Really? That’s great!


----------



## Chicoro

Undid my braids and saturated them with water and Scurl. Then, I slathered my Shea butter mix on my hair. Told myself and my hair, "You look fabulous, Darling!" My hair did the Shea Slide.

Then, I took a shower and slathered my skin with my Shea butter mix. I slithered out the bathroom. My body did the Shea Slither.


----------



## lindseyerinc

Scurl and SB go great with heat styled hair. I don't get my hair bone straight. I blow dry and use a straightening brush on 370, 1 pass. I spray the Scurl into my hands and rub down my hair. Then I seal with my whipped Shea, braid my hair into 2 french braids and wrap in a silk scarf. Barely any reversion! Just soft, shiny, dark hair!


----------



## Aggie

Chicoro said:


> Hey @Aggie ,
> 
> Do you want to me to indicate simply that one should de-clog the drain 1x per week, or do you want me to write out HOW I de-clog, step by step? Please clarify! Thank you!


Yes, write out what you do step by step hon. Sorry about that. Thanks for responding.


----------



## ArrrBeee

ElevatedEnergy said:


> While transitioning, I would do a 1 to 4 ratio. However as a fully natural, my hair does not care much for either. Even if I put a drop of glyercin in water, it will feel sticky. *For aloe Vera; I have to only do rinses and when I do, I get quite a bit of tangles so I no longer use either concoction.* I tend to like them in ready made products though.
> 
> I listed it because there were others who said they had success in the thread. Maybe they can chime in?
> 
> Edited to tag @Chicoro in the post. Hopefully one of the ladies having success with their mixes can share!


Thanks Shea Sissy! My hair has been tangling at the roots and I couldn't figure out why. Its the aloe vera juice that I've been using for moisture. Gonna pour the rest in my bathwater or something.

My hair feets reach the top of my breast and when I pull the hair down in front, it touches my chin.

This wash I made a tea using Amla, Brahmi, Tulsi, Ashwaganda, Nettle leaf, Chamomile, Hibiscus and Rosehip. I used it as a spritz after I shampooed. Had a sample of Isoplus deep cleanse shampoo and I liked it.

OAN- I bought a big bag of Sour salt from Amazon Prime. Next day delivery. Easy peasy.

Have a great week Shea siblings.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl
> ..........




My girl, IDare!!  I am here.  How aee you?  I am slowly coming out of this storm, one of which I will explain in a separate thread in the coming weeks.  I will post it in Off Topics.

Meanwhile, I'd like to thank all of the marvelous women in this thread for all of the love and support that I have received thus far. 


**************************************************************************
Let me tell yall about this shea butter.....

So I have been wearing my hair in two strand twists.  I slather the shea in each twist, concentrating on the ends. With the concoction that I made, I have been very consistent in applying it in my hair which is key as well as staying on course with a consistent regimen of washimg and deep conditioning (with heat) every two weeks.  I love doing my hair as I find it to be so therapeutic.  I usually twist my hair on Sunday mornings while watching reruns of The Golden Girls and Fixer Upper.

I haven't focused too much on the length lately, but more so on the style and nourishing my hair with Queen Shea.  Today, I decided to take my twists down because I want to try Moroccan Rhassoul Clay to clarify.  I wil let you know how that works later. I am still in live with my DIY African Black Soap shampoo.

While taking my hair down, I noticed that my hair is thicker, healthier and has grown!!!  I sectioned off part of my hair in the back and asked hubby to pull it to see where it stopped, and my hair is at the middle of my back.  I was so shocked and surprised! 

If you go back a few posts in this thread and look at my shea recipe, you will see what it consists of and again, I remained consistent with using my shea butter!

This proves  my theory that with consistent usage, the shea butter that God has created and has given to US (grown in Africa only) to be used by US works to retain length, seal ends and aids in hair growth!!

So, to all of my SHEA CARTELS, Shea on chile......Shea on.....

If you are in this thread and if you have taken the time out to read the posts and have created a HAIR ITINERARY in an effort to have long term hair growth, retention and manageability with minimal breakage, then you have arrived and there is absolutely no excuse as to why you are unable to achieve your hair goals.

Tip: 

For added deep conditioning properties and to FEED your scalp & hair, try:

Melting down some shea butter using the double boiler method on low.
Add a small amount of grapeseed, coconut, rosemary, and olive oil.  Remove and add your favorite conditioner to the oils and melted shea butter.  Stir to mix all of the ingredients. Add some fenugreek powder ( a teaspoon ) in conjunction with some brahmi and amla powder.  Lastly, add some peppermint  and lavender essential oils. Stir all ingredients together.

Apply to semi dry clean hair and part  your hair in small sections and bathe each strand in your deep conditioner mix.  Cover your hair with a plastic cap for however long you wish.  I usually let it stay in my hair overnight.  Rinse thoroughly.  You may need to co wash your hair because it will be oily, depending on how much you've mixed. Make sure your conditioner does not contain any 'cones, which works for my hair.  My texture twin is African Export.

After rinsing, apply your shea butter mix to your hair and style. Ever since I have incorporated shea butter in my deep conditioner, I have noticed a huge difference in my hair.  Don't believe me?  Look at 22nd CW's hair.  She made her own shea deep conditioner and uses it overnight. Her hair growth is phenomenal.  

Let's do the math:

Shea + Consistency = GROWTH.  Einstein was not needed here.

Let me know how this works for you.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Excuse any typos. I was too lazy to get on the computer, so I opted for my iPad and a glass of Jack n Coke....


----------



## Chicoro

Aggie said:


> Yes, write out what you do step by step hon. Sorry about that. Thanks for responding.



*My Process for Plugged Pipes (Plugged with Grease)*

Most plumbing has a connection of pipes. Meaning, your kitchen, bathroom and washer and dryer area may be connected. This, you'll have to determine for yourself. In my place, the kitchen sink, shower and bathroom sink are connected. The toilet is separate and not connected.

I plug up all the connected pipes except the one I want to unclog. Do this by putting in the stoppers and putting an inch or two of very hot water in the sink. You want to create pressure. If you need to put something in the basins/tubs to hold that plug in place, like a heavy object on top of the plug, do that.
Then I use an old fashion plunger (a flanged plunger is high tech if you can find them) and I plunge the stopped up sink to bring up the goop.
If more than one sink is stopped up, I may plunge that too.
You may have to plunge for 20 minutes to 45 minutes.
Once the gunk comes up, put some baking soda and vinegar down the pipe.
Then follow up with some very hot water. Be careful, boiling water may mess up your particular pipes.
Then, go and release the water where you had it plugged.

Ideally, I suggest you do something EVERY TIME you do your wash and condition process as this is when the largest amounts and quantities of greasy gunk goes down the sink.

*Weekly Preventive Maintenance (Or monthly, etc...depending on how often you wash your hair)*


Do hair.
Pour in some baking soda and white vinegar.
Boil some water and let it cool.
Pour it down the sink to move the greasy gunk through.
There you go, @Aggie !


----------



## Chicoro

lindseyerinc said:


> Scurl and SB go great with heat styled hair. I don't get my hair bone straight. I blow dry and use a straightening brush on 370, 1 pass. I spray the Scurl into my hands and rub down my hair. Then I seal with my whipped Shea, braid my hair into 2 french braids and wrap in a silk scarf. Barely any reversion! Just soft, shiny, dark hair!



You are wearing a braid out right? Is it highly stretched?


----------



## Chicoro

Aggie said:


> Yes, write out what you do step by step hon. Sorry about that. Thanks for responding.



Do you want me to add the pipe process to the first page of this thread?


----------



## Chicoro

ArrrBeee said:


> Thanks Shea Sissy! My hair has been tangling at the roots and I couldn't figure out why. Its the aloe vera juice that I've been using for moisture. Gonna pour the rest in my bathwater or something.
> 
> My hair feets reach the top of my breast and when I pull the hair down in front, it touches my chin.
> 
> This wash I made a tea using Amla, Brahmi, Tulsi, Ashwaganda, Nettle leaf, Chamomile, Hibiscus and Rosehip. I used it as a spritz after I shampooed. Had a sample of Isoplus deep cleanse shampoo and I liked it.
> 
> OAN- I bought a big bag of *Sour salt from Amazon Prime*. Next day delivery. Easy peasy.
> 
> Have a great week *Shea siblings.*



I prefer citric acid (sour salt) but baking soda and white vinegar are far more common and easier to get. That citric acid will remove grout stains, soap scum and mineral deposits. AND, it's all natural! I don't know if it will corrode pipes. I hope not.


----------



## Chicoro

_"For added deep conditioning properties and to FEED your scalp & hair, try:

Melting down some shea butter using the double boiler method on low.
*Add a small amount of grapeseed, coconut, rosemary, and olive oil. Remove and add your favorite conditioner to the oils and melted shea butter. Stir to mix all of the ingredients. Add some fenugreek powder ( a teaspoon ) in conjunction with some brahmi and amla powder. Lastly, add some peppermint and lavender essential oils. Stir all ingredients together.*

Apply to semi dry clean hair and part your hair in small sections and bathe each strand in your deep conditioner mix. Cover your hair with a plastic cap for however long you wish. I usually let it stay in my hair overnight. Rinse thoroughly. You may need to co wash your hair because it will be oily, depending on how much you've mixed. Make sure your conditioner does not contain any 'cones, which works for my hair. My texture twin is African Export.

After rinsing, apply your shea butter mix to your hair and style. Ever since I have incorporated shea butter in my deep conditioner, I have noticed a huge difference in my hair. Don't believe me? Look at 22nd CW's hair. She made her own shea deep conditioner and uses it overnight. Her hair growth is phenomenal."_

This part of your post got me all hyperventilating with sheer excitement. I've only used Queen Shea one time in my conditioner. That was the last time I did my hair. 

@ThatJerseyGirl ,
What does the fenugreek powder do for the hair? I have some amla and some fenugreek. I see  leaving it overnight is key!


----------



## Chicoro

*While taking my hair down, I noticed that my hair is thicker, healthier and has grown!!!*  I sectioned off part of my hair in the back and asked hubby to pull it to see where it stopped, *and my hair is at the middle of my back.*  I was so shocked and surprised!

If you go back a few posts in this thread and look at my shea recipe, you will see what it consists of and again, I remained consistent with using my shea butter!

This proves  my theory that with consistent usage, the shea butter that God has created and has given to US (grown in Africa only) to be used by US works to retain length, seal ends and aids in hair growth!!

So, to all of my SHEA CARTELS, Shea on chile......Shea on.....

@ThatJerseyGirl ,
Congratulations on your progress in the form of thicker hair, healthier longer hair!


----------



## Chicoro

I used to wash weekly but have gone to 2 weeks minimum to sometimes even longer. When I do my hair, I usually saturate with water and rinse it, kind it, before I re-do the SCURL and the Shea butter. So, I'm good for the longer durations in between washings. 

I'm excited at trying the Shea deep conditioner. Although I apply Shea butter generally to my hair and scalp, I think it does do something added by melting it down and using it as a deep conditioner with heat. It definitely gets a more concentrated amount to and in the scalp.

The thing I DO NOT do is melt down my Shea butter in my conditioner. I just add a pat of butter and mix it in. Next time around, I will be SURE to melt it down when adding it to my conditioner and conditioning process.

EXCITING!!!!


----------



## Chicoro

I keep forgetting my Shea butter anniversary. But I am writing it here again for myself. My Shea butter anniversary is December 16th, 2016. So, I've been using Shea butter in my hair for 1 year and 3 months.


----------



## Chicoro

I casually pulled my hair and now the longest bits are about 1/2 from my tailbone. Again, we are talking a few hairs. But in the Land of Gaining Length on Afr0-Texured Hair, those scraggly hairs are the most accurate Prophets of my future hair length.

I respect, cater to, nurture and protect the Scragglies. They are my future [length].


----------



## Chicoro

Not hair related, but I have started using Black Soap and Shea butter on face. Two years ago, I 'experimented' and used a Vitamin C cream. It ate up my face and dried out my skin. I had EXTRA crows feet and lines dipping down halfway to my nostrils. Nope. Never again.

To add to it, the area around my mouth was so dried up, with dark crustiness,  I looked like the Joker. Instead of a resting b-face, I had a resting sardonic grin, thanks to the black marks.

It took me about 1.5 years to get my skin in balance and for the dark marks around my mouth to even out. I think the Shea butter is helping with that, too. Along with some old school Ambi and other types of  bleaching cream. The darkness around my knees, from another experiment, has cleared as well. 

I need to stop experimenting. 

Go, Shea butter!


----------



## Chicoro

Look at all that vulnerable, exposed, waiting to be taken Shea butter she has just sitting there...


----------



## Chicoro

Wanting to try some yellow Shea butter? Here's your chance!


----------



## Chicoro

*Borututu Root!*
It is a root used by Ghanian women who make Shea butter.  It colors the Shea butter yellow, naturally and provides some antioxidant power. ​


----------



## Chicoro

*Borututu Bark Benefits (Triple B!): The Ingredient that Makes Shea Butter Yellow*


----------



## Chicoro

*Hydroxybenzoic Acids Are Significant Contributors to the Antioxidant Effect of Borututu Bark, Cochlospermum angolensis Welw. ex Oliv.*

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5384172/
*
From Conclusion and Discussion Section:

Borututu bark possesses significant in vitro free-radical scavenging activity that supports its use as an antioxidant herbal dietary supplement*. The main active constituents were identified as gallic acid (*1*) and protocatechuic acid (*2*). Additionally, the two apocarotenoids cochloxanthin (*3*) and dihydrocochloxanthin (*4*) and the flavanoid taxifolin-7,4′-dimethyl ether (*5*) were identified as significant constituents of the bark. All identified compounds are reported for the first time in _C. angolensis_. Compounds *1*–*4* can serve as analytical markers for quality control of borututu products in addition to previously reported ellagic acids [5]. Development of quantitative analytical methods and further investigation of the pharmacokinetics/dynamics of borututu bark are thus warranted.


----------



## Chicoro

Are the Borututu Root and Borututu Bark different? Because, I keep seeing that the Ghanian women use the root. But, the tree is in Angola. Ghana and Angola are not in walking distance. They do not even border one another.

I'm confused now!

Every site so far says this same exact line:

 "This natural wonder [borututu] , can be found deep in the jungles of Africa,"
------------
wikipedia

_*Cochlospermum*_ is a genus of trees in the Bixaceae family; some classifications place this genus in the family Cochlospermaceae. It is native to tropical regions of the world, particularly Latin America, Africa, the Indian Subcontinent, and Australia.[1]

*Species[edit]*
Species include:[1]


_Cochlospermum angolense_ Welw. ex Oliv. - Angola, Zaïre
_Cochlospermum fraseri_ Planch. - Western Australia, Northern Territory
_Cochlospermum gillivraei_ Benth. - Northern Territory, Queensland, Papua New Guinea
_Cochlospermum intermedium_ Mildbr - Central African Republic
_Cochlospermum noldei_ Poppend. - Angola
_Cochlospermum orinocense_ (Kunth) Steud. - Panama, Colombia, Venezuela, the Guianas, Brazil, Peru
_Cochlospermum planchonii_ Hook.f. ex Planch - tropical Africa from Sierra Leone to Sudan
_Cochlospermum regium_ (Schrank) Pilg. - Brazil, Bolivia, Paraguay
_Cochlospermum religiosum_ (L.) Alston - India, Sri Lanka, Western Himalayas, Myanmar; naturalized in Cambodia, Java, Bali, Peninsular Malaysia
_Cochlospermum tetraporum_ Hallier - Bolivia, northwestern Argentina
_Cochlospermum tinctorium_ Perrier ex A.Rich. - tropical Africa from Sierra Leone to Uganda
_Cochlospermum vitifolium_ (Willd.) Spreng. - Mexico, Cuba, Central America, Colombia, Venezuela, Guianas, Peru, Ecuador, Brazil; naturalized in Trinidad, Lesser Antilles, Puerto Rico, Hispaniola, Bahamas
_Cochlospermum wittei_ Robyns - Zaïre


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

ArrrBeee said:


> Thanks Shea Sissy! *My hair has been tangling at the roots and I couldn't figure out why. Its the aloe vera juice that I've been using for moisture. Gonna pour the rest in my bathwater or something.*
> 
> My hair feets reach the top of my breast and when I pull the hair down in front, it touches my chin.
> 
> This wash I made a tea using Amla, Brahmi, Tulsi, Ashwaganda, Nettle leaf, Chamomile, Hibiscus and Rosehip. I used it as a spritz after I shampooed. Had a sample of Isoplus deep cleanse shampoo and I liked it.
> 
> OAN- I bought a big bag of Sour salt from Amazon Prime. Next day delivery. Easy peasy.
> 
> Have a great week Shea siblings.



You can also use it up by drinking it. Aloe Vera is amazing for you internally. If you drink smoothies, throw an ounce or two in with it...not too much because aloe Vera will surely get things "moving"....

I've been mixing it in a smoothie along with water, beets, blueberries, bananas, avocados, kale, spinach and swiss chard. It has a peculiar taste but it's doable.


----------



## lindseyerinc

Yes! The waves stay very loose because it's harder for me to grip with the Shea on my strands. I pin it back for work. 

I'll post a proper start pic at the end of the week on wash day. 



Chicoro said:


> You are wearing a braid out right? Is it highly stretched?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> *My girl, IDare!!
> So, to all of my SHEA CARTELS, Shea on chile......Shea on....*.


@ThatJerseyGirl


_*Cackles Hard at The Shea Carte_l

Loved that Entire Post.

ETA:  I will be trying that Deep Conditioning Treatment S-O-O-N!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> *Excuse any typos*.  *I opted for my iPad and a glass of Jack n Coke....*


@ThatJerseyGirl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I noticed a difference in Cleo's vs Oslove Unrefined SB and the consistencies of both.

Not good vs bad - but both are "different" and the Blends (final whipped product) also look very different.  Both Butters are very nice tho'

Cleo's feels more like the colleague's SB from Nigeria. Soft, breakable, smooth & crumbly (if that makes sense).

I whipped up a Blend using Cleo's last night that had:
Cleo's Unrefined SB
Emu Oil (drop)
Jojoba Oil (drop)
Rose Hip Oil (drop)
Rose Powder


----------



## naturalagain2

The kids and I were out of Shea butter and they kept reminding me to make more lol. This time I made one for hair and body all in one so they can use their own jar for both. This one is the best batch I've made so far the ingredients is: Shea Butter, Coconut Oil, Olive Oil, Grapeseed Oil, Coconut/JBCO (has carrot oil in it too), Raw Honey, Rosemary Oil, & Peppermint oil. 

I twisted my oldest daughters hair using my fenugreek hair spray & the shea butter. Usually when she untwists she has lots of frizz (she's learning how to separate her twists) well her hair was frizz free and had such body and HOLD. I attribute the nice hold to the raw honey. I used the shea butter after my shower this morning. That honey gives it a extra moisturizing umph. I can't wait to try it on my twist in curl I plan on doing later this week.

My son loves to take his little jar of Shea Butter to school. He says the boys are impressed that his mom made that for him lol.


----------



## fluffyforever

Maybe I have to try whipping it, because she's butter in the past hasn't been anything special. This thread makes me want to order some more and try again. I'm looking for a good buttery leave in that will seal in moisture.


----------



## Garner

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> My girl, IDare!!  I am here.  How aee you?  I am slowly coming out of this storm, one of which I will explain in a separate thread in the coming weeks.  I will post it in Off Topics.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'd like to thank all of the marvelous women in this thread for all of the love and support that I have received thus far.
> 
> 
> **************************************************************************
> Let me tell yall about this shea butter.....
> 
> So I have been wearing my hair in two strand twists.  I slather the shea in each twist, concentrating on the ends. With the concoction that I made, I have been very consistent in applying it in my hair which is key as well as staying on course with a consistent regimen of washimg and deep conditioning (with heat) every two weeks.  I love doing my hair as I find it to be so therapeutic.  I usually twist my hair on Sunday mornings while watching reruns of The Golden Girls and Fixer Upper.
> 
> I haven't focused too much on the length lately, but more so on the style and nourishing my hair with Queen Shea.  Today, I decided to take my twists down because I want to try Moroccan Rhassoul Clay to clarify.  I wil let you know how that works later. I am still in live with my DIY African Black Soap shampoo.
> 
> While taking my hair down, I noticed that my hair is thicker, healthier and has grown!!!  I sectioned off part of my hair in the back and asked hubby to pull it to see where it stopped, and my hair is at the middle of my back.  I was so shocked and surprised!
> 
> If you go back a few posts in this thread and look at my shea recipe, you will see what it consists of and again, I remained consistent with using my shea butter!
> 
> This proves  my theory that with consistent usage, the shea butter that God has created and has given to US (grown in Africa only) to be used by US works to retain length, seal ends and aids in hair growth!!
> 
> So, to all of my SHEA CARTELS, Shea on chile......Shea on.....
> 
> If you are in this thread and if you have taken the time out to read the posts and have created a HAIR ITINERARY in an effort to have long term hair growth, retention and manageability with minimal breakage, then you have arrived and there is absolutely no excuse as to why you are unable to achieve your hair goals.
> 
> Tip:
> 
> For added deep conditioning properties and to FEED your scalp & hair, try:
> 
> Melting down some shea butter using the double boiler method on low.
> Add a small amount of grapeseed, coconut, rosemary, and olive oil.  Remove and add your favorite conditioner to the oils and melted shea butter.  Stir to mix all of the ingredients. Add some fenugreek powder ( a teaspoon ) in conjunction with some brahmi and amla powder.  Lastly, add some peppermint  and lavender essential oils. Stir all ingredients together.
> 
> Apply to semi dry clean hair and part  your hair in small sections and bathe each strand in your deep conditioner mix.  Cover your hair with a plastic cap for however long you wish.  I usually let it stay in my hair overnight.  Rinse thoroughly.  You may need to co wash your hair because it will be oily, depending on how much you've mixed. Make sure your conditioner does not contain any 'cones, which works for my hair.  My texture twin is African Export.
> 
> After rinsing, apply your shea butter mix to your hair and style. Ever since I have incorporated shea butter in my deep conditioner, I have noticed a huge difference in my hair.  Don't believe me?  Look at 22nd CW's hair.  She made her own shea deep conditioner and uses it overnight. Her hair growth is phenomenal.
> 
> Let's do the math:
> 
> Shea + Consistency = GROWTH.  Einstein was not needed here.
> 
> Let me know how this works for you.


@ThatJerseyGirl So glad you are feeling better.  Thank you for sharing your deep conditioner recipe.  Congratulations on your continued growth with Shea butter.  I love hearing and seeing examples of how marvelous Shea is on our hair and skin.


----------



## caribeandiva

naturalagain2 said:


> The kids and I were out of Shea butter and they kept reminding me to make more lol. This time I made one for hair and body all in one so they can use their own jar for both. This one is the best batch I've made so far the ingredients is: Shea Butter, Coconut Oil, Olive Oil, Grapeseed Oil, Coconut/JBCO (has carrot oil in it too), Raw Honey, Rosemary Oil, & Peppermint oil.
> 
> I twisted my oldest daughters hair using my fenugreek hair spray & the shea butter. Usually when she untwists she has lots of frizz (she's learning how to separate her twists) well her hair was frizz free and had such body and HOLD. I attribute the nice hold to the raw honey. I used the shea butter after my shower this morning. That honey gives it a extra moisturizing umph. I can't wait to try it on my twist in curl I plan on doing later this week.
> 
> My son loves to take his little jar of Shea Butter to school. He says the boys are impressed that his mom made that for him lol.


So cute!!


----------



## Chicoro

fluffyforever said:


> Maybe I have to try whipping it, because she's butter in *the past hasn't been anything special. *This thread makes me want to order some more and try again. I'm looking for a good buttery leave in that will seal in moisture.



Uh oh, you are like how I used to be: A Shea Butter Hater. Queen Shea loves to bring non-believer's like us to our knees. We're the ones who fall the *HARDEST!
*
You may want to start with a small amount, that you can find with minimal effort. There have been several ladies here who started with Shea butter and determined it really wasn't for them. Feel free to join us. Tell us if it worked for you or even if it's a meh or a nothing or if it's crappy. All responses help us to create understanding and the information is always usable!


----------



## Aggie

Chicoro said:


> *My Process for Plugged Pipes (Plugged with Grease)*
> 
> Most plumbing has a connection of pipes. Meaning, your kitchen, bathroom and washer and dryer area may be connected. This, you'll have to determine for yourself. In my place, the kitchen sink, shower and bathroom sink are connected. The toilet is separate and not connected.
> 
> I plug up all the connected pipes except the one I want to unclog. Do this by putting in the stoppers and putting an inch or two of very hot water in the sink. You want to create pressure. If you need to put something in the basins/tubs to hold that plug in place, like a heavy object on top of the plug, do that.
> Then I use an old fashion plunger (a flanged plunger is high tech if you can find them) and I plunge the stopped up sink to bring up the goop.
> If more than one sink is stopped up, I may plunge that too.
> You may have to plunge for 20 minutes to 45 minutes.
> Once the gunk comes up, put some baking soda and vinegar down the pipe.
> Then follow up with some very hot water. Be careful, boiling water may mess up your particular pipes.
> Then, go and release the water where you had it plugged.
> 
> Ideally, I suggest you do something EVERY TIME you do your wash and condition process as this is when the largest amounts and quantities of greasy gunk goes down the sink.
> 
> *Weekly Preventive Maintenance (Or monthly, etc...depending on how often you wash your hair)*
> 
> 
> Do hair.
> Pour in some baking soda and white vinegar.
> Boil some water and let it cool.
> Pour it down the sink to move the greasy gunk through.
> There you go, @Aggie !


Thank you so much my lovely Shea Sister for sharing this  but would you mind adding it on the first page and possibly your first post as an ETA for newbies to see as well. Sorry I wasn't very clear before.


----------



## Aggie

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> My girl, IDare!!  I am here.  How aee you?  I am slowly coming out of this storm, one of which I will explain in a separate thread in the coming weeks.  I will post it in Off Topics.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'd like to thank all of the marvelous women in this thread for all of the love and support that I have received thus far.
> 
> 
> **************************************************************************
> Let me tell yall about this shea butter.....
> 
> So I have been wearing my hair in two strand twists.  I slather the shea in each twist, concentrating on the ends. With the concoction that I made, I have been very consistent in applying it in my hair which is key as well as staying on course with a consistent regimen of washimg and deep conditioning (with heat) every two weeks.  I love doing my hair as I find it to be so therapeutic.  I usually twist my hair on Sunday mornings while watching reruns of The Golden Girls and Fixer Upper.
> 
> I haven't focused too much on the length lately, but more so on the style and nourishing my hair with Queen Shea.  Today, I decided to take my twists down because I want to try Moroccan Rhassoul Clay to clarify.  I wil let you know how that works later. I am still in live with my DIY African Black Soap shampoo.
> 
> While taking my hair down, I noticed that my hair is thicker, healthier and has grown!!!  I sectioned off part of my hair in the back and asked hubby to pull it to see where it stopped, and my hair is at the middle of my back.  I was so shocked and surprised!
> 
> If you go back a few posts in this thread and look at my shea recipe, you will see what it consists of and again, I remained consistent with using my shea butter!
> 
> This proves  my theory that with consistent usage, the shea butter that God has created and has given to US (grown in Africa only) to be used by US works to retain length, seal ends and aids in hair growth!!
> 
> So, to all of my SHEA CARTELS, Shea on chile......Shea on.....
> 
> If you are in this thread and if you have taken the time out to read the posts and have created a HAIR ITINERARY in an effort to have long term hair growth, retention and manageability with minimal breakage, then you have arrived and there is absolutely no excuse as to why you are unable to achieve your hair goals.
> 
> Tip:
> 
> For added deep conditioning properties and to FEED your scalp & hair, try:
> 
> *Melting down some shea butter using the double boiler method on low.
> Add a small amount of grapeseed, coconut, rosemary, and olive oil.  Remove and add your favorite conditioner to the oils and melted shea butter.  Stir to mix all of the ingredients. Add some fenugreek powder ( a teaspoon ) in conjunction with some brahmi and amla powder.  Lastly, add some peppermint  and lavender essential oils. Stir all ingredients together.*
> 
> Apply to semi dry clean hair and part  your hair in small sections and bathe each strand in your deep conditioner mix.  Cover your hair with a plastic cap for however long you wish.  I usually let it stay in my hair overnight.  Rinse thoroughly.  You may need to co wash your hair because it will be oily, depending on how much you've mixed. Make sure your conditioner does not contain any 'cones, which works for my hair.  My texture twin is African Export.
> 
> After rinsing, apply your shea butter mix to your hair and style. Ever since I have incorporated shea butter in my deep conditioner, I have noticed a huge difference in my hair.  Don't believe me?  Look at 22nd CW's hair.  She made her own shea deep conditioner and uses it overnight. Her hair growth is phenomenal.
> 
> Let's do the math:
> 
> Shea + Consistency = GROWTH.  Einstein was not needed here.
> 
> Let me know how this works for you.


Thanks for sharing Shea Sister #2. This was most awesome for me, especially the bolded.


----------



## Aggie

I have been having some itchy contact dermatitis on my forehead from something in either my hair products or facial products (I have a sneaky suspicion it was my The Ordinary Niacinamide serum) and I suffered with this condition for at least 2 weeks before I decided to put some Queen Shea on my forehead on Thursday last week. By Friday morning, the fine, red, itchy bumps were not as pronounced, and by the third day they were virtually gone and by the fourth day of applying the shea butter to my forehead, the bumps and itching were gone - ZAPPED! Forever as far as I am concerned. 

*I have never seen anything work this fast!* It was truly incredible so now I will have to add this in my facial regimen to fight anymore potential future breakouts because I still want to finish up my Niacinamide. I believe that our wonderful God who created Queen Shea, gave her the ability to handle herself in this regard. She obviously needs no help. I am stunned! Thank You Heavenly Father for Your divine wisdom in all things You've created for our benefit and for Your glory. Yes! I am indeed a believer. 

If you are a lurker and don't believe, my advice to you is...TRY IT! Seriously! Try it!


----------



## LivingInPeace

I’ve had my hair in mini twists so today I sprayed them with my water and aloe vera juice mix. Then I applied my shea mix and gathered all of them into four bantu knots.


----------



## caribeandiva

Aggie said:


> I have been having some itchy contact dermatitis on my forehead from something in either my hair products or facial products (I have a sneaky suspicion it was my The Ordinary Niacinamide serum) and I suffered with this condition for at least 2 weeks before I decided to put some Queen Shea on my forehead on Thursday last week. By Friday morning, the fine, red, itchy bumps were not as pronounced, and by the third day they were virtually gone and by the fourth day of applying the shea butter to my forehead, the bumps and itching were gone - ZAPPED! Forever as far as I am concerned.
> 
> *I have never seen anything work this fast!* It was truly incredible so now I will have to add this in my facial regimen to fight anymore potential future breakouts because I still want to finish up my Niacinamide. I believe that our wonderful God who created Queen Shea, gave her the ability to handle herself in this regard. She obviously needs no help. I am stunned! Thank You Heavenly Father for Your divine wisdom in all things You've created for our benefit and for Your glory. Yes! I am indeed a believer.
> 
> If you are a lurker and don't believe, my advice to you is...TRY IT! Seriously! Try it!


That’s amazing!!


----------



## reallynow

Cut off the last of my relaxed ends Monday!!!   Blown out, my hair is just touching my shoulders.  I'll keep it straight for 2 weeks and then see what I'm working with.  Even though I've been shea sliding I'm going to officially start measuring my progress with shea now and see how much growth I can get by our official Shea Unicorn  Extravaganza!!


----------



## Chicoro

reallynow said:


> Cut off the last of my relaxed ends Monday!!!   Blown out, my hair is just touching my shoulders.  I'll keep it straight for 2 weeks and then see what I'm working with.  Even though I've been shea sliding I'm going to officially start measuring my progress with shea now and see how much growth I can get by our official Shea Unicorn  Extravaganza!!



Congratulations on becoming completely natural! You've got 8 whole months. That's potentially 4 inches. May you Shea Slide On!


----------



## Chicoro

Aggie said:


> I have been having some itchy contact dermatitis on my forehead from something in either my hair products or facial products (I have a sneaky suspicion it was my The Ordinary Niacinamide serum) and I suffered with this condition for at least 2 weeks before I decided to put some Queen Shea on my forehead on Thursday last week. By Friday morning, the fine, red, itchy bumps were not as pronounced, and by the third day they were virtually gone and by the fourth day of applying the shea butter to my forehead, the bumps and itching were gone - ZAPPED! Forever as far as I am concerned.
> 
> *I have never seen anything work this fast!* It was truly incredible so now I will have to add this in my facial regimen to fight anymore potential future breakouts because I still want to finish up my Niacinamide. I believe that our wonderful God who created Queen Shea, gave her the ability to handle herself in this regard. She obviously needs no help. I am stunned! Thank You Heavenly Father for Your divine wisdom in all things You've created for our benefit and for Your glory. Yes! I am indeed a believer.
> 
> If you are a lurker and don't believe, my advice to you is...TRY IT! Seriously! Try it!




Shea is doing something for my little face, too. I noticed in a posting here, someone used black soap and Shea to soften stretch marks on her after-pregnancy body. There are definitely medicinal components in unrefined Shea butter.

Wait! Are you using refined or unrefined Shea butter?


----------



## Chicoro

I'm officially in the thickening stage of my hair growth. I see more and more little hairs joining those long scraggly hairs. The longest hair in the back is about 2 to 4 inches longer than the bulk or rest of my hair. Those longer sections are becoming thicker and thicker.

I've dropped in length for now. I start to gain longer lengths again about September. My hair growth pattern is now I gain length so that the bulk of my hair is the same length as those 2 to  4 inch longer hair sections. Then, after September, I will probably have one more drop in length and gain another 2 inches by December. Hair is organic, so you just never know what it's going to do.

Now is the time is to go full throttle with using Shea directly on my scalp as a deep, conditioner, melted and used with heat. That should support my hair in its thickening stage from now until September.

I tried adding Shea butter to my conditioner, which is completely homemade, and I felt like I 'wasted' my Shea butter in the mix. If I melt my whipped Shea and apply that first, then put my conditioner on top, I think I will 'feel' that is a better  and more effective use of my Shea as a deep conditioner.

I always say growing afro-textured hair is a thinking game. One is not required to use 500 products and a 40 Step elaborate process. BUT, you really need to analyze your hair and your situation to identify what works best for your hair. Guessing won't do it. It does take concentrated effort and consistency.

Night, night ladies!


----------



## cravoecanela

I've been looking for a shea butter based leave in that does not have coconut oil and I was having the hardest time, until I found and ordered Marguerite's Magic by Carol's Daughter. I love it ! Does anyone else use it? This is my first CD product. I've heard about her stuff before but never wanted to buy any of them. The smell is amazing and the consistency is nice and creamy.


----------



## faithVA

Can someone help me get started. This thread has 10000 pages and it's only May.

I'm low porosity and my hair doesn't usually like anything heavy. I have a small jar of whipped Shea butter friend made for me that I can use.

My hair is currently straight and I just trimmed my ends so I think this is a good time to try it out.

Any help would be appreciated.  I will read through the thread when I get a chance.


----------



## Aggie

Chicoro said:


> Shea is doing something for my little face, too. I noticed in a posting here, someone used black soap and Shea to soften stretch marks on her after-pregnancy body. There are definitely medicinal components in unrefined Shea butter.
> 
> Wait! Are you using refined or unrefined Shea butter?


Raw unrefined Shea Butter that I mixed with calendula and some other oils beneficial for skin like tea tree, extra virgin coconut oil and jojoba oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

cravoecanela said:


> *I found and ordered Marguerite's Magic by Carol's Daughter. I love it ! Does anyone else use it?*


@cravoecanela 
I like it too!  Especially in "cooler" weather.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

faithVA said:


> Can someone help me get started. This thread has 10000 pages and it's only May.
> 
> I'm low porosity and my hair doesn't usually like anything heavy. I have a small jar of whipped Shea butter friend made for me that I can use.
> 
> My hair is currently straight and I just trimmed my ends so I think this is a good time to try it out.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.  I will read through the thread when I get a chance.



Hi Faith,
I actually am still struggling with just using straight whipped shea on my hair, so I’m still in the stage of using store bought products with Shea as the top ingredient to seal. 

Last night I realized that my hair needs to be very damp in order for straight whipped shea to even have a chance of sinking in. And then I have to braid my hair, not twist it. Braiding seems to lay my hair down better and trap product in better. 

Even still, in the morning the product still hasn’t absorbed all of the way but over the course of the day it does sink in some and my hair does feel soft. 

So I would say spray your hair with your watery moisturizer like you have been doing, and then take a little bit of shea and smoothe it in and then braid up your hair.


----------



## faithVA

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> Hi Faith,
> I actually am still struggling with just using straight whipped shea on my hair, so I’m still in the stage of using store bought products with Shea as the top ingredient to seal.
> 
> Last night I realized that my hair needs to be very damp in order for straight whipped shea to even have a chance of sinking in. And then I have to braid my hair, not twist it. Braiding seems to lay my hair down better and trap product in better.
> 
> Even still, in the morning the product still hasn’t absorbed all of the way but over the course of the day it does sink in some and my hair does feel soft.
> 
> So I would say spray your hair with your watery moisturizer like you have been doing, and then take a little bit of shea and smoothe it in and then braid up your hair.


Thank you. It sounds like I need to wait until wash day.


----------



## faithVA

I used a split end serum on my ends and then sealed with the Mane Choice It Doesn't Get Much Butter.


----------



## caribeandiva

This is my cousin’s hair progress so far!! She was so excited she couldn’t wait the whole month to send me her progress pictures!


----------



## caribeandiva

faithVA said:


> Can someone help me get started. This thread has 10000 pages and it's only May.
> 
> I'm low porosity and my hair doesn't usually like anything heavy. I have a small jar of whipped Shea butter friend made for me that I can use.
> 
> My hair is currently straight and I just trimmed my ends so I think this is a good time to try it out.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.  I will read through the thread when I get a chance.


What’s your current hair regimen?


----------



## faithVA

caribeandiva said:


> What’s your current hair regimen?


Varies a bit depending on whether im coloring my hair. I use mostly mane choice or tgin products. 
Shampoo, rinse out or DC, spritz hair heavily wi5h diluted leave in and let it air dry for about an hour. 
When damp I spritz with a glycerin spray, apply some type of moisturizer and seal with whatever cream, pomade, butter, etc. I then spritz my ends again and use whatever sealant on the ends.


----------



## Chicoro

Some of these affect all of society, such as sunscreen etc. Putting this here for awareness. I can't find the original study. 



Study finds Ingredients in products used by black women are endocrine disruptors which may account for rising breast cancer in black women. *Frightening part*: The cancer causing ingredients are often NOT listed on the product ingredient label.



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...ck-women-contain-chemicals-linked-cancer.html

*Nearly 80% of hair products aimed at black women contain chemicals linked to cancer, infertility and obesity, study finds*

*Up to 78% of relaxers contain hormone-disrupting chemicals called parabens*
*Parabens have been linked to cancer, weight gain and reduced muscle mass*
*Up to 78% also contain phthalates, which extend the products' shelf lives*
*Phthalates are associated with breast and ovarian cancer, and early menopause*
*Black women are thought to use such products to meet social beauty norms  *

Nearly 80 percent of hair products aimed at black women contain chemicals linked to cancer, infertility and obesity, new research suggests. 

Up to 78 percent of relaxers, which are used to permanently straighten hair, c*ontain hormone-disrupting chemicals*, known as *parabens,* a US study found.

Past studies suggest parabens, which are used as preservatives, mimic oestrogen and may cause cancer, weight gain and reduced muscle mass.

Up to 78 percent of hair products, including leave-in conditioners, also contain *phthalates, *the research adds.

*
Phthalates are added to prolong products' shelf lives and have been linked to breast and ovarian cancer, as well as early menopause.*

Out of the 18 products analysed, 11 contain chemicals that are banned under the EU cosmetic regulations due to their links to cancer and female infertility.

Previous research suggests black women are more likely to use straightening and moisturising hair products to try and meet social beauty norms....

-------------------------------
https://www.cosmopolitan.com/style-beauty/beauty/g7597249/banned-cosmetic-ingredients/

What are some of those ingredients:


*1Formaldehyde *- Not listed, but can be found in shampoos (I use Baby Wash which does not contain it)
Found in: hair straightening treatments, nail polish, and eyelash glue
2*Triphenyl Phosphate (TPHP)*
Found in: nail polish
3*Petroleum*
4*Propyl Paraben*
Found in: skin care, makeup, and hair care

5*Fragrance*
_*Found in: perfume, skin care, makeup, and hair care 
Why it's sketch: Fragrance — which is not just in perfume but shows up in the majority of beauty products as a listed ingredient all its own — occupies a space in cosmetic chemistry called the “fragrance loophole,” where ingredients can be hidden so as not to give away trade secrets. “When you see ‘fragrance,’ that could be 10 to 100 different chemical ingredients and you don’t know anything about what they are,” say Sigurdson. “Some ingredients found in fragrance, like styrene and phthalates, while it's unclear how common they are, have been linked to endocrine disruption and cancer.”*_

6*Hydroquinone (skin bleaching products)*
7*Phthalates*
Found in: skin care, hair care, nail polish, and plastics
Why it's sketch: This family of ingredients is restricted in the E.U. and has possible links to cancer, says Sobel. And, according to Sigurdson, phthalates have been linked to hormonal disruption in men and women. “There are a lot of studies on phthalates, mostly on animal or in vitro meaning in a test tube or a petri dish, not on humans,” says Wilson. “The conclusion is usually that more studies need to be done.”

8P-*Phenylenediamine*
Found in: hair dyes that darken


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

faithVA said:


> I used a split end serum on my ends and then sealed with the Mane Choice It Doesn't Get Much Butter.



Faith, I was thinking more about my reply to you and I think I should clarify. The whipped shea doesn’t give me that Uber softness/silkiness that others are achieving. In fact, I think I get softer, shinier hair with TMC hair dressing. But keep in mind I also have thick strands and so even tho I’m lo-po I still tend to use a lot of product. Sigh, I’m just as lost as you are. But we’ll get there.


----------



## faithVA

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> Faith, I was thinking more about my reply to you and I think I should clarify. The whipped shea doesn’t give me that Uber softness/silkiness that others are achieving. In fact, I think I get softer, shinier hair with TMC hair dressing. But keep in mind I also have thick strands and so even tho I’m lo-po I still tend to use a lot of product. Sigh, I’m just as lost as you are. But we’ll get there.


I don't know if I am even trying to get soft sleek hair. I'm just trying to keep my ends from splitting and tangling up on each other.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

faithVA said:


> I don't know if I am even trying to get soft sleek hair. I'm just trying to keep my ends from splitting and tangling up on each other.



Oh I see. Then shea might be the way to go!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just whipped up a Batch and added too much Oil 

And I know when Handmade/Natural vendors have "consistency problems" you notice it right away.  

I noticed once I started whipping it, I was a little too _"liberal"_ with the Apricot Oil.

I added:
Unref SB
Amla Powder
Kalpi Tone Powder
Apricot Kernel Oil (too much)


----------



## LivingInPeace

So I just spent the last five thousand hours putting in mini twists. I sprayed each section with my aloe Vera/water spritz and then smoothed my Shea mix on it. I’m so greasy I might slide right off the bed tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

LivingInPeace said:


> * I’m so greasy I might slide right off the bed.*


@LivingInPeace 


....


----------



## lindseyerinc

Siri's a hate y'all. I tried texting my sister to ask her how her Shea butter was working for her. Siri autocorrected to "She's bitter" It's ok Siri, I'll make you some too.


----------



## NCHairDiva

LivingInPeace said:


> So I just spent the last five thousand hours putting in mini twists. I sprayed each section with my aloe Vera/water spritz and then smoothed my Shea mix on it. I’m so greasy I might slide right off the bed tonight.




This is toooo funny to me...I just did the exact same thing. But my twist are so shiny and silky! Im loving them already.


----------



## LivingInPeace

NCHairDiva said:


> This is toooo funny to me...I just did the exact same thing. But my twist are so shiny and silky! Im loving them already.



I love the way they look but taking them out is a nightmare!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

This Weekend:  I might whip up a batch of:
Unref SB
Extra Dark JBCO
Haitian CO

I've blended this one before (maybe add some Chebe Powder to the mix)


----------



## LivingInPeace

My twists are so soft they don’t even feel like hair!  My hair feels like cashmere.


----------



## Aggie

*Tonight and Tomorrow I will be:*

Moisturizing and sealing with SCurl Curl Activator Moisturizer and my DIY Shea Butter Blend.


----------



## GGsKin

Last night/ this morning as a kind of prepoo, I melted down some Shea mix and oiled my scalp and hair before smoothing on conditioner. I put in about 10 twists, clipped and baggied and left overnight. I plan to rinse this out and and clay wash/ wash n go today.


----------



## caribeandiva

faithVA said:


> I don't know if I am even trying to get soft sleek hair. I'm just trying to keep my ends from splitting and tangling up on each other.


What has helped me is to do the LOC method daily. I spritz my hair with water, apply S-Curl then seal with my whipped Shea Butter mix. My hair is soft, moisturized and retaining length like never before! Try that and see how your hair likes it.


----------



## faithVA

caribeandiva said:


> What has helped me is to do the LOC method daily. I spritz my hair with water, apply S-Curl then seal with my whipped Shea Butter mix. My hair is soft, moisturized and retaining length like never before! Try that and see how your hair likes it.


I will try it on my ends. I wear my hair up all week so I will try it on my hair on wash day and then see how it feels mid week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Today (Wash Day) I used:
Qhemet Biologic's Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee
DIY SB-Blend
S-Curl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My 2 pounds of Cleo's Yellow Unrefined SB came yesterday.


----------



## Aggie

@Chicoro, my Dominican hair stylist is promoting your book on her site. I just saw it here http://www.rihefra.com/make_hair_ grow_fast.html. If you click on to your book on the site, it takes you directly to Amazon for purchase. Wow! I was so impressed.

When I saw it, I was like, "Wait! I know that head of hair! Turns out, she loves your book. I know she wouldn't post it on her site if she didn't believe in it. You are well known in the Bahamas now girlie .

ETA:

Soooo, when is the next book coming? Enquiring minds wanna know.


----------



## Chicoro

Aggie said:


> @Chicoro, my Dominican hair stylist is promoting your book on her site. I just saw it here http://www.rihefra.com/make_hair_ grow_fast.html. If you click on to your book on the site, it takes you directly to Amazon for purchase. Wow! I was so impressed.
> 
> When I saw it, I was like, "Wait! I know that head of hair! Turns out, she loves your book. I know she wouldn't if she didn't believe in it. You are well known in the Bahamas now girlie .
> 
> ETA:
> 
> Soooo, when is the next book coming? Enquiring minds wanna know.



@Aggie,
It is very kind and generous of you to let me know that your stylist likes my book and that she put it on her site. Please tell her I said, "Thank you very much!" I thank you as well. I appreciate you putting the link here so I could see it. I guess I need to add the Bahamas to my list of places, full of beautiful women with afro-textured hair, that I need to give a visit.

In a perfect world, the next book comes out around December 2018. I'm working on the structure. I would like to put it in a narrative form instead of a self-help form. That means, it would read like a novel, but I would still be imparting hair knowledge.

I've learned a lot more about hair since 2008, which was the publication year of that book. Interestingly, my new knowledge does not contradict what I first wrote, but adds to and expands upon the original information.  To me, the content of that first book is evergreen and it pre-dates most hair videos on YouTube that discuss [afro-textured] hair from a scientific perspective.


----------



## Aggie

Chicoro said:


> @Aggie,
> It is very kind and generous of you to let me know that your stylist likes my book and that she put it on her site. Please tell her I said, "Thank you very much!" I thank you as well. I appreciate you putting the link here so I could see it. I guess I need to add the Bahamas to my list of places, full of beautiful women with afro-textured hair, that I need to give a visit.
> 
> In a perfect world, the next book comes out around December 2018. I'm working on the structure. I would like to put it in a narrative form instead of a self-help form. That means, it would read like a novel, but I would still be imparting hair knowledge.
> 
> I've learned a lot more about hair since 2008, which was the publication year of that book. Interestingly, my new knowledge does not contradict what I first wrote, but adds to and expands upon the original information.  To me, the content of that first book is evergreen and it pre-dates most hair videos on YouTube that discuss [afro-textured] hair from a scientific perspective.


You are quite welcome @Chicoro. So many women here are now transitioning to natural it's unbelievable - from very young to quite older.

I'll be looking out for your new book for sure .


----------



## GettingKinky

Ladies I have a question.  Can shea butter be whipped by itself or do you have to add oils?  I bought pure Shea butter and it’s supposed to be whipped already, but it’s super dense and hard to use. I was going to just dump it in a bowl and whip it, but it seems like maybe I should add oil to it.


----------



## Chicoro

GettingKinky said:


> Ladies I have a question.  Can shea butter be whipped by itself or do you have to add oils?  I bought pure Shea butter and it’s supposed to be whipped already, but it’s super dense and hard to use. I was going to just dump it in a bowl and whip it, but it seems like maybe I should add oil to it.



You may want to consider just taking out a little bit from the bulk, about 1/4 cup or less. Add in about 1 tablespoon of oil. If you don't have a mixer, scrunch it up with a fork as if you were making mashed potatoes. Then, use that as your reference. Is it too oily? Not soft enough? Too soft? Make your adjustments according to what you want to have.

 If you have an electric wired whisk, use that to whip it. Stick blenders and liquid blenders give a different texture.

Just don't use a lot for your first 'learning' batch. If you can, write down what you did including measurements and oil used. Good luck!


----------



## fluffyforever

My goal is to have softer hair that will stop breaking and shedding every time I touch it. 

So I'm not a mixtress. I'm going to be using products with shea butter. 

I bought and used a few SM products and twisted my hair two days ago. I took down the twists and I had very soft and defined hair. 

I used SM restorative conditioner as a leave-in, SM coconut oil serum, and SM high porosity gel. I'll be using the SM restorative conditioner until my Etsy purchase of whipped shea butter arrives to see which my hair likes better in this combo.


----------



## GettingKinky

If I start using shea butter regularly will I need to use shampoo to clean my hair and if so will sulfate free work or do I need one with sulfates?


----------



## GettingKinky

I just whipped up my first batch. I added a tiny amount of grape seed oil and orange essential oil. It has a good texture but the smell still leaves something to be desired.


----------



## Saga

GettingKinky said:


> I just whipped up my first batch. I added a tiny amount of grape seed oil and orange essential oil. It has a good texture but the smell still leaves something to be desired.


I honestly just use the amount of EO necessary to drown out the nutty smell. Don't care if it's 2 drops or 22, just keep smelling then I mix  and smell again, until I get a nice fragrance.


----------



## SunkissedLife

Chicoro said:


> Undid my braids and saturated them with water and Scurl. Then, I slathered my Shea butter mix on my hair. Told myself and my hair, "You look fabulous, Darling!" My hair did the Shea Slide.
> 
> Then, I took a shower and slathered my skin with my Shea butter mix. I slithered out the bathroom. My body did the Shea Slither.



s/o to the Shea Slither! I will be retwisting my hair tonight - spritz, Giovanni Leave In (just bought on sale at Whole Foods) my whipped Shea Butter. I bought some aloe vera juice but too chicken to use it. My drinks up moisture for breakfast lol 
this is a great idea though! I love cocoa butter on my body why not shea butter? I will be trying this tonight esp my roommate is not here so I can slide into bed booty naked  yay for self care sundays <3


----------



## SunkissedLife

ArrrBeee said:


> Thanks Shea Sissy! My hair has been tangling at the roots and I couldn't figure out why. Its the aloe vera juice that I've been using for moisture. Gonna pour the rest in my bathwater or something.
> 
> My hair feets reach the top of my breast and when I pull the hair down in front, it touches my chin.
> 
> This wash I made a tea using Amla, Brahmi, Tulsi, Ashwaganda, Nettle leaf, Chamomile, Hibiscus and Rosehip. I used it as a spritz after I shampooed. Had a sample of Isoplus deep cleanse shampoo and I liked it.
> 
> OAN- I bought a big bag of Sour salt from Amazon Prime. Next day delivery. Easy peasy.
> 
> Have a great week Shea siblings.



Did you like the tea spritz better than the aloe vera spritz? What were your results?


----------



## ArrrBeee

SunkissedLife said:


> Did you like the tea spritz better than the aloe vera spritz? What were your results?



After I shampoo tomorrow, I'll post my results.


----------



## bjade757

caribeandiva said:


> What has helped me is to do the LOC method daily. I spritz my hair with water, apply S-Curl then seal with my whipped Shea Butter mix. My hair is soft, moisturized and retaining length like never before! Try that and see how your hair likes it.


I'm gonna try this too. My hair has been breaking and I'm in the process of trying to identify why and how to quickly stop it! I hope this works. I did a variation of this earlier this morning. I used oyin oh my glide, s curl and the rest of my shea butter mix. Need to blend up more stat!


----------



## NCHairDiva

LivingInPeace said:


> I love the way they look but taking them out is a nightmare!


I know. Im just keeping them moist with S-Curl and slathered with whipped Shea. I unwrap a cpl here and there and they come a loose easily as long as the WSB is on them and keep them slathered. So thats the plan. Im hoping to keep them on for 2 or 3 weeks at a time....continuing to check them for tangling.


----------



## NCHairDiva

LivingInPeace said:


> My twists are so soft they don’t even feel like hair!  My hair feels like cashmere.


YES!!! Mine too! I'm loving them.  They are soft and shiny.  I won't dare show pictures because I have very fine hair and the twist makes my look like I really don't have much hair at all... I feel like I only have 30 twisty on my head (keep in mind they are micro twist, smh)


----------



## GettingKinky

Has anyone mixed cocoa powder in their Shea butter?  I’m thinking it would smell great, but might be messy.


----------



## Daina

Didn't think I would use Queen Shea on my straight hair but once again she has proved me wrong! On week 2 of straight hair and did some flexi-rods. Moisturized and then sealed the ends with my pina colada SB. Thought it might be too heavy but I am whipping my hair back and forth like Willow! I can use shea for every style.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

On my last wash day, I added some whipped Shea butter into my treatment and deep conditioned overnight. Sealed my moisturizer in with Shea butter after washing. I havent touched my hair or added any product since then (Friday)
I have been outside in the heat everyday since then for hours at a time with the sun beaming down on top of my head. Usually when I do this, my hair gets a smoky almost burnt type of smell. Not this time. My hair still feels as soft as I did when I first applied Shea Butter. It does feel a bit greasy but I think the sun may have just melted the Shea butter in my hair. Homegirl was like...I got you...she melted and gave me extra SPF protection!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

GettingKinky said:


> If I start using shea butter regularly will I need to use shampoo to clean my hair and if so will sulfate free work or do I need one with sulfates?



When you wash, rinse well with warm water first for a minute or two. While you rinse, slide your hands down the length of your hair while rinsing to encourge the Shea butter to slide off. It rinses well with warm water as long as you don't go overboard with your application. My hair is long and anytime I use it, I usually only use a fingertip for my entire head. For cleansing, I alternate between shampoo bars and a sulfate free shampoo.


----------



## caribeandiva

My progress so far!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@caribeandiva 
Congratulations!  WAY TO GROW!


----------



## ArrrBeee

SunkissedLife said:


> Did you like the tea spritz better than the aloe vera spritz? What were your results?



Results were great. Shampooed with Cream of Nature Argan Shampoo and conditioned with Design Essentials Coconut and Monoi deep moisture mask. Going to use my tea again.

There was only one tiny section that was slightly tangled. I will not use aloe vera juice on my hair again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Whipped up a batch of:
Unrefined SB
Chebe Powder
Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor


----------



## caribeandiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @caribeandiva
> Congratulations!  WAY TO GROW!


Thank you!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

caribeandiva said:


> *Thank you!!*


@caribeandiva
Gurl.....You are gettin' it done!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> My progress so far!
> 
> View attachment 429923
> View attachment 429921



Hair Feets is solidly on ground!


----------



## caribeandiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @caribeandiva
> Gurl.....You are gettin' it done!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Hair Feets is solidly on ground!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

caribeandiva said:


>


Gurl....You Betta Werk It - You Unicorn You!


----------



## kupenda

Hi ladies! Just a quick update. 

Last week after washing I moisturized my damp hair with care free curl gold and sealed with shea butter. I’ve remoisturized my Wack Patch twice since then to prevent any drama there. I’ve styled my hair slightly different each day, but always with my heat damaged bangs pulled back. Today is a Bantu knot out. I’m surprised at how much I like my hair in this new fluffy, less defined state. Normally my twist outs and Bantu knot outs were defined and almost crunchy at take down. But now my hair seems to swell throughout the day. Is that good? I like it. But I don’t want to inadvertently hurt my strands. Either way, my ends don’t feel crispy and overall my hair very happy. It’s becoming difficult to get excited about new products because shea butter isn’t going ANYWHERE. And since today’s Bantu knot out was done on five day old hair that was re-moisturized about three days ago and just dampened in the shower last night to prep it for my shea butter application, it’s really difficult for me see any reason why I would need to stray. Maybe for some Oyin Hair Dew (cuz it smells good) but that’s about it. I’m so happy ladies!!!!!


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

caribeandiva said:


> My progress so far!



Hey, great progress!

A question I have for you: do you feel like part of your progress is that your hair lays flatter? I was wondering if this makes your hair feel longer simply because your hair is going down and not out (I don’t mean growing I mean when it’s at rest, if that makes sense). Not to take away any of your inches, I’m just curious. Thanks!


----------



## Chicoro

@CurlyWhoCrux ,
I know you were not asking me, but at first I wondered the same. If you look at the very ends of @caribeandiva hair, it is thicker in her after photo. More and more hairs are dropping to the newer and longer length. This is the pattern I see in all her update photos. This is why I strongly encourage her NOT to trim or cut her hair.

It is always good to question and analyze. That's a great way to understand a situation and really delve into it. After all, if Shea butter is claimed to be some kind of unicorn  balm, the proof needs to be in the pudding on a regular and consistent basis!


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

Chicoro said:


> @CurlyWhoCrux ,
> I know you were not asking me, but at first I wondered the same. If you look at the very ends of @caribeandiva hair, it is thicker in her after photo. More and more hairs are dropping to the newer and longer length. This is the pattern I see in all her update photos. This is why I strongly encourage her NOT to trim or cut her hair.
> 
> It is always good to question and analyze. That's a great way to understand a situation and really delve into it. After all, if Shea butter is claimed to be some kind of unicorn  balm, the proof needs to be in the pudding on a regular and consistent basis!



I agree, I notice the thickness too! I guess I was just asking because for myself it seems like I’m not seeing length necessarily but rather the characteristic of flatter hair which makes my hair seem longer. With that being said, I’m not focused on length so much as I am alleviating my chronically dry hair (although I don’t cut my hair often; have never been someone who cuts often). I know the length will come with the moisture because my hair tends to retain length easily. 

I guess my whole point of this is to say that the benefits of Shea manifest themselves differently in each one of us.


----------



## Chicoro

Unicorns -testing


----------



## caribeandiva

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> Hey, great progress!
> 
> A question I have for you: do you feel like part of your progress is that your hair lays flatter? I was wondering if this makes your hair feel longer simply because your hair is going down and not out (I don’t mean growing I mean when it’s at rest, if that makes sense). Not to take away any of your inches, I’m just curious. Thanks!


@Chicoro answered it perfectly! At first I didn’t see much difference either. Thank goodness for pictures!


Chicoro said:


> @CurlyWhoCrux ,
> I know you were not asking me, but at first I wondered the same. If you look at the very ends of @caribeandiva hair, it is thicker in her after photo. More and more hairs are dropping to the newer and longer length. This is the pattern I see in all her update photos. This is why I strongly encourage her NOT to trim or cut her hair.
> 
> It is always good to question and analyze. That's a great way to understand a situation and really delve into it. After all, if Shea butter is claimed to be some kind of unicorn  balm, the proof needs to be in the pudding on a regular and consistent basis!


I took new pics just now. I hope it answers your questions @CurlyWhoCrux and shows you what @Chicoro explained so beautifully above.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

caribeandiva said:


> @Chicoro answered it perfectly! At first I didn’t see much difference either. Thank goodness for pictures!
> 
> I took new pics just now. I hope it answers your questions @CurlyWhoCrux and shows you what @Chicoro explained so beautifully above.
> View attachment 430057



I’m a visual person so these pictures help a lot. Thanks!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> @Chicoro answered it perfectly! At first I didn’t see much difference either. Thank goodness for pictures!
> 
> I took new pics just now. I hope it answers your questions @CurlyWhoCrux and shows you what @Chicoro explained so beautifully above.
> View attachment 430057



What your photos demonstrate and document are how length is gained on some Afro textured hair. It's a quiet, subtle, gentle process. It is slow and steady and doesn't call attention to itself.

Many people can't see this process on their own heads. Or worse, they don't value it. So they cut and trim these gains. Then complain that their hair won't grow past a certain length. Natural, Afro textured hair doesn't grow thick and full all at once, at the same length. You only get that when you buy and sew on a weaved, track of hair.


 Due to a lack of knowledge, in some cases but not all, the person judges the process as "thinning ends". I consider that judgement, in the example I set forth above, to be incorrect.

Thinning ends is when one maintains one's hair at the same length. And if the ends of the hair start to become sparse at that length, then one could  likely correctly state that the ends are thin.

This is my personal philosophy and have no right to impose it on other people. In addition, I could be wrong anyway. But I don't care. I'm going to continue to share. I don't ever want a woman with Afro textured to come into my sphere or span of control and have her feel that her hair can't be beautiful, healthy and long-IF that is what she wants!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> What your photos demonstrate and document are how length is gained on some Afro textured hair. It's a quiet, subtle, gentle process. It is slow and steady and doesn't call attention to itself.
> 
> Many people can't see this process on their own heads. Or worse, they don't value it. So they cut and trim these gains. Then complain that their hair won't grow past a certain length. Natural, Afro textured hair doesn't grow thick and full all at once, at the same length. You only get that when you buy and sew on a weaved, track of hair.
> 
> 
> Due to a lack of knowledge, in some cases but not all, the person judges the process as "thinning ends". I consider that judgement, in the example I set forth above, to be incorrect.
> 
> Thinning ends is when one maintains one's hair at the same length. And if the ends of the hair start to become sparse at that length, then one could  likely correctly state that the ends are thin.
> 
> This is my personal philosophy and have no right to impose it on other people. In addition, I could be wrong anyway. But I don't care. I'm going to continue to share. I don't ever want a woman with Afro textured to come into my sphere or span of control and have her feel that her hair can't be beautiful, healthy and long-IF that is what she wants!


Thank you for taking the time to explain all of this. I’m one of those who made the mistake of regularly trimming my thin ends because I thought they were split ends and damaged. I was unknowingly keeping myself at shoulder length, wondering why I’m not making any progress. I would compare myself to other women who seem to have no trouble at all growing theirs and feeling inadequate. I kept trying new things and nothing worked because I wasn’t doing the right thing for MY hair. That’s why I’ll always be grateful for @Chicoro for setting me straight so to speak.  When the student is ready the teacher appears. This is further proof that God answers prayers and that you should never give up on your dreams. No matter how long they take to come true.


----------



## Saga

I clarified my hair today. Dced with Silicon mix, then dried it with a microfiber towel. I was gonna blow dry but then decided to simply put my hair in a braided bun. I used Scurl as my liquid, argan oil, crème of nature leave in, and sealed only the ends and my edges with the shea butter. The particular batch I had on hand was a bit too thick to spread throughout my hair, and the one I keep in my purse had melted and re-solidified! So I couldn't use that one. Right now my hair feels good, my layers are finally beginning to even out in the back, now I just need this front piece to catch up so I can achieve my long awaited nice full length single braid. I aspire to be able to wear the Sade braid as my long-term signature Protective style.

I think it's a lot harder to detangle my hair when I wear styles in which Shea butter cannot be utilized. For example when I wear single braids beneath my wig I can apply shea as often as need be. With the cornrows, however, it's not as practical to use shea because it doesn't coat the entirety of the strand in order to accomplish it's task. I'm debating on how to get around this when I install kinky twists for the month of June.


----------



## kupenda

Cowashed with Oyin Ginger Mint (love that stuff. I need a liter. I never want to shampoo again!) and conditioned in the shower with Trader Joe’s Nourish Spa. Then finger detangled lightly, sprayed my hair with Aphogee Green Tea and Keratin spritz (mostly mid shaft and down) and applied CareFreeCurl Gold before twisting. Gonna add some shea on the ends and put my hair in Bantu knots to stretch my roots. My little regimen is coming along quite nicely


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Whipped Up a Blend of:
Unrefined SB
A few drops of:  Onion Oil & Nettle Oil
Kalchi Kapoor Ayurvedic Powder

Whipped up very nicely.

*a little 'smelly' but....... we'll see how it works*


----------



## Chicoro

Okay! I got to meet a real unicorn: @lalla ! Of course, she is beautiful.

She was kind enough to meet me in Paris. She took me to St. Denis to get some hair products. I was in northern France for the week and had run low on my Scurl and didn't bring any bobby pins. So, that's what I got when I came to meet her in Paris. It was a beautiful day. If I hadn't had my bag, I might have galloped from the train station to St. Denis.

We met at Starbucks and I left greasy fingerprints all over the table. She just looked and smiled. Then, in the metro, I left greasy fingerprints where I was balancing myself during the ride. I showed her those with pride, too!


----------



## Chicoro

I was looking at the hair is this beautiful, girl on the metro. I noticed that her hair was was braided. But the braids were stiff and they stuck out kind of like Pippi Longstocking, but not that extreme. Then it hit me!

THAT'S the reason I like the results of Shea butter so much! My braids always draw up and stick out or are stiff, too. But with the Shea butter, not only do my braids hang and fall downward, my braids SWING and MOVE! The Shea butter makes them heavy and I love, love, love the way Shea makes my braids hang. I don't think I ever mentioned this before. I know I said it made my braids heavy, but it also makes my braids lay and fall toward the ground. I do have shrinkage, but it's still quite different than my pre-Shea hair life.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Thank you for taking the time to explain all of this. I’m one of those who made the mistake of regularly trimming my thin ends because I thought they were split ends and damaged. I was unknowingly keeping myself at shoulder length, wondering why I’m not making any progress. I would compare myself to other women who seem to have no trouble at all growing theirs and feeling inadequate. I kept trying new things and nothing worked because I wasn’t doing the right thing for MY hair. That’s why I’ll always be grateful for @Chicoro for setting me straight so to speak.  When the student is ready the teacher appears. This is further proof that God answers prayers and that you should never give up on your dreams. No matter how long they take to come true.



And NO CUTTING!


----------



## Chicoro

*(African Women are moving up the Shea butter value chain! The are getting control of more and more aspects of the Shea butter industry. I did note that the farm was her husband's but, it's a start.)


 


GSA Trains 2,086 Women on Parkland Management and Publishes Guidelines*

From January to March 2018, the Global Shea Alliance trained 2,086 women on  parkland management and restoration in Burkina Faso and Ghana. Trainings included grafting, natural regeneration, community bylaws, and biodiversity. Mary Sampson, a participant from the Tangbini women’s group of Ghana said: *“I wish to plant more trees on my husband’s farm. Trees give me income and welfare for my family.”

http://www.globalshea.com/uploads/f..._manual/parkland_management_guideline_901.pdf*


----------



## Chicoro

Do we have any candidates for the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame for the month of May? We had like 80 in the month of April but none yet for the month of May. Where are you Unicorns in the making?


----------



## GettingKinky

I used Shea butter in my wash n go on Saturday as my hair seems less tangled today as I prep for my mid week wash. I was worried that the Shea wouldn’t play with my Kinky Curly products but there was no problem. I’m going to keep doing this as long as it works.

ETA I spoke too soon. I found lots of knotted hair towards the back of my head. :-(


----------



## ArrrBeee

Shea siblings I need help with a summer style. I will be traveling, exercising outdoors, and it's too hot for wigs.

My hair is natural and shoulder length but very fine. Should I get braids, weave, or rock a phony pony?


----------



## niknakmac

I flat ironed my hair 7 days ago.  At night I apply Shea butter to the ends, just a little to the length and then roll it with 3 flexi rods.  Usually I use coconut oil but I actually think the shea butter helped fight the humidity more.  My flat iron never lasts 7 days!


----------



## caribeandiva

niknakmac said:


> I flat ironed my hair 7 days ago.  At night I apply Shea butter to the ends, just a little to the length and then roll it with 3 flexi rods.  Usually I use coconut oil but I actually think the shea butter helped fight the humidity more.  My flat iron never lasts 7 days!


Good to know! Living in humid FL that’s a constant battle when I wear my hair straight.


----------



## caribeandiva

ArrrBeee said:


> Shea siblings I need help with a summer style. I will be traveling, exercising outdoors, and it's too hot for wigs.
> 
> My hair is natural and shoulder length but very fine. Should I get braids, weave, or rock a phony pony?


Twistouts?


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Do we have any candidates for the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame for the month of May? We had like 80 in the month of April but none yet for the month of May. Where are you Unicorns in the making?


I know right? Where are they? I’m just itching to engrave more golden pails!


----------



## ArrrBeee

caribeandiva said:


> Twistouts?



I may try it this weekend but twistouts aren't my best look.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> *(African Women are moving up the Shea butter value chain! The are getting control of more and more aspects of the Shea butter industry. I did note that the farm was her husband's but, it's a start.)
> 
> 
> View attachment 430167
> 
> 
> GSA Trains 2,086 Women on Parkland Management and Publishes Guidelines*
> 
> From January to March 2018, the Global Shea Alliance trained 2,086 women on  parkland management and restoration in Burkina Faso and Ghana. Trainings included grafting, natural regeneration, community bylaws, and biodiversity. Mary Sampson, a participant from the Tangbini women’s group of Ghana said: *“I wish to plant more trees on my husband’s farm. Trees give me income and welfare for my family.”
> 
> http://www.globalshea.com/uploads/f..._manual/parkland_management_guideline_901.pdf*


She reminds me of my grandma. Love this!


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

When you ladies apply SB to your hair, is your hair dripping wet? Where is your hair on the spectrum of wet to dry before Sheapplication? 

Reading a post above by @Chicoro, made me really wonder about this. Her hair swings with the Shea. My hair is more like the woman on the train with stiff braids. Maybe my hair needs to be really wet before applying SB to actually make it feel like my hair is moisturized? Idk...


----------



## reallynow

I need to figure out a way to incorporate shea in my regimen now that I'm back to being all natural!!!  Wore a wash n go all weekend until Tuesday.  It was a bit crunchy so I used some almond oil instead of shea to soften it up because I was scared of a cast. Today it's up in a puff, same almond oil seal.  I'll be so busy the next few weekends I'm not going to have time to experiment.  Going to search this thread since I know it's been discussed a lot.  

Keep sliding my shea sisters!


----------



## caribeandiva

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> When you ladies apply SB to your hair, is your hair dripping wet? Where is your hair on the spectrum of wet to dry before Sheapplication?
> 
> Reading a post above by @Chicoro, made me really wonder about this. Her hair swings with the Shea. My hair is more like the woman on the train with stiff braids. Maybe my hair needs to be really wet before applying SB to actually make it feel like my hair is moisturized? Idk...


My hair is damp. Think towel dried.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> My hair is damp. Think towel dried.



Do you braids hang heavier or swing or move, yet?


----------



## Chicoro

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> When you ladies apply SB to your hair, is your hair dripping wet? Where is your hair on the spectrum of wet to dry before Sheapplication?
> 
> Reading a post above by @Chicoro, made me really wonder about this. Her hair swings with the Shea. My hair is more like the woman on the train with stiff braids. Maybe my hair needs to be really wet before applying SB to actually make it feel like my hair is moisturized? Idk...



I apply my Shea butter to hair that is damp. I usually put my braids under running warm water to soften and unbraid. Then, I rinse off the old product and wet my braid from root to tip. Then, I squeeze out the excess water, add Scurl and then Shea butter.

BUT, prior to Shea I did the same thing to my hair and it didn't really hang or swing. For years I had drawn up, dried and crispy, stiff braids. Then, came Scurl into my life and I had drawn up and crispy braids that were not as stiff. Then came Shea, and the rest is history... and love.


----------



## Chicoro

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> When you ladies apply SB to your hair, is your hair dripping wet? Where is your hair on the spectrum of wet to dry before Sheapplication?
> 
> Reading a post above by @Chicoro, made me really wonder about this. Her hair swings with the Shea. My hair is more like the woman on the train with stiff braids. Maybe my hair needs to be really wet before applying SB to actually make it feel like my hair is moisturized? Idk...



You know what else I do? While my braids are still damp, I pull them back into one (1) ponytail to stretch them. I leave my hair like that for about 30 minutes to an hour, or until I get to my destination and keep a scarf on top of it. Then, after about 30 minutes my hair is stretched from the roots. Although my hair still draws up, it's 'laid' around the edges and the top. There are no fuzzies to be seen. 

I think that stretch-drying adds to* swangability*.


----------



## Chicoro

Anybody else get *swangability *with Shea butter?


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Do you braids hang heavier or swing or move, yet?


Hanging heavier for sure. They’re not swinging yet but that’s probably because they’re not long enough yet.


----------



## Chicoro

*Hello!!! Is anyone out there?*


----------



## LivingInPeace

I ran out of my Shea mix over a week ago and I had been too lazy or stressed to make a new batch. So I just mixed up a batch of Shea butter, cocoa butter, grapeseed oil, olive oil, coconut oil, dark chocolate fragrance oil and sandalwood vanilla fragrance oil. I have two 8 oz jars. I’m going to give one to my mother.

Tonight I’m going to moisturize my mini twists with aloe Vera juice and water and then seal with my new mix.


----------



## guyaneseyankee

Hi Shea Sisters
I just detangled and retwiated my hair with the intention of trimming my ends. They are not split but a bit rough. Not horrible but it has been over five months since my last trim (Dec  ‘17)
I thought about how @Chicoro  wouldn’t trim her ends because of a goal of growth. So now, I’m wondering if I should even do mine. 

Is there something I can use to repair rough ends without trimming?  Like even though they sell split end repair products, the only way to get rid of them truly is to cut. Know what I mean?  I’m asking for your opinions.  These are the best pics I could take, I wish you could feel them to tell me. I am planning for a professional trim in December 2018. Will I be making it worse that she’ll have to cut more then,  idk


----------



## GettingKinky

@guyaneseyankee your twists are so plump and juicy!! And so thick from root to end. I LOVE them.


----------



## guyaneseyankee

GettingKinky said:


> @guyaneseyankee your twists are so plump and juicy!! And so thick from root to end. I LOVE them.


Thank you


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Do you braids hang heavier or swing or move, yet?





caribeandiva said:


> Hanging heavier for sure. They’re not swinging yet but that’s probably because they’re not long enough yet.


I was wrong! They actually swing or should I say: swang! My little braids do have swangability!!


----------



## caribeandiva

guyaneseyankee said:


> Hi Shea Sisters
> I just detangled and retwiated my hair with the intention of trimming my ends. They are not split but a bit rough. Not horrible but it has been over five months since my last trim (Dec  ‘17)
> I thought about how @Chicoro  wouldn’t trim her ends because of a goal of growth. So now, I’m wondering if I should even do mine.
> 
> Is there something I can use to repair rough ends without trimming?  Like even though they sell split end repair products, the only way to get rid of them truly is to cut. Know what I mean?  I’m asking for your opinions.  These are the best pics I could take, I wish you could feel them to tell me. I am planning for a professional trim in December 2018. Will I be making it worse that she’ll have to cut more then,  idk


Your ends look fine to me but I can’t touch them like you can so you know better. Your hair is so pretty!


----------



## guyaneseyankee

caribeandiva said:


> Your ends look fine to me but I can’t touch them like you can so you know better. Your hair is so pretty!


Thank you
I heard Mane Choice has a product that I’m going to pick up


----------



## Atthatday

@guyaneseyankee: Very pretty!


----------



## guyaneseyankee

Atthatday said:


> @guyaneseyankee: Very pretty!


Thank you


----------



## Chicoro

guyaneseyankee said:


> Hi Shea Sisters
> I just detangled and retwiated my hair with the intention of trimming my ends. They are not split but a bit rough. Not horrible but it has been over five months since my last trim (Dec  ‘17)
> I thought about how @Chicoro  wouldn’t trim her ends because of a goal of growth. So now, I’m wondering if I should even do mine.
> 
> Is there something I can use to repair rough ends without trimming?  Like even though they sell split end repair products, the only way to get rid of them truly is to cut. Know what I mean?  I’m asking for your opinions.  These are the best pics I could take, I wish you could feel them to tell me. I am planning for a professional trim in December 2018. Will I be making it worse that she’ll have to cut more then,  idk



If you are going to be wearing straight styles, I would suggest you follow your trim schedule. Two questions: Do you have a daily ends routine? And, when did you start using Shea butter?


----------



## Chicoro

Shea nuts up close and personal!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@guyaneseyankee 
Those Twists Looks Shea-licious!.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Chicoro
Thank you for the Eye Candy!  Them Shea-Nuts look Goodt!


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> Thank you for the Eye Candy!  Them Shea-Nuts look Goodt!



I can barely open a pecan. Walnuts and brazil nuts laugh in my face. I can't even imagine trying to create some Shea butter from Shea nuts. It's strange that the nuts look 'ashy', like they could use a little lotion, or Shea butter!


----------



## guyaneseyankee

Chicoro said:


> If you are going to be wearing straight styles, I would suggest you follow your trim schedule. Two questions: Do you have a daily ends routine? And, when did you start using Shea butter?


I don’t wear straight styles
No, I don’t have a daily ends routine. I dues I should, huh?
I have been using shea butter for a few months now. I AM A SHEA UNICORN


----------



## guyaneseyankee

IDareT'sHair said:


> @guyaneseyankee
> Those Twists Looks Shea-licious!.....


Thank you


----------



## caribeandiva




----------



## yamilee21

@guyaneseyankee , rough ends for me usually means a few too many single strand knots. Since I rarely wear my hair straight and I have multiple curl patterns/hair types, I don't worry about having my ends at the same length. So when I feel "rough ends," I look for knots and cut them out individually, instead of cutting off gained length with a trim. If I find a lot of knots, I try to moisturize  and oil/shea my ends more regularly, and keep them more protected by wearing buns, etc.


----------



## guyaneseyankee

yamilee21 said:


> @guyaneseyankee , rough ends for me usually means a few too many single strand knots. Since I rarely wear my hair straight and I have multiple curl patterns/hair types, I don't worry about having my ends at the same length. So when I feel "rough ends," I look for knots and cut them out individually, instead of cutting off gained length with a trim. If I find a lot of knots, I try to moisturize  and oil/shea my ends more regularly, and keep them more protected by wearing buns, etc.


Thank you for your detailed response.
I posted in a FB hair group too, and they totally missed the point.  Telling me cutting was better and asking why I only cut once a year.
I'm going to pick up the Mane Choice Split End Treatment Serum and continue with my Shea Butter Mix.  And protect my ends.


----------



## NCHairDiva

Ive been in my micro-twists for the past 2 weeks. This is my wash weekend and I dreaded taking down the twist because it always results in hair tangles and knots.
When I twisted my hair I did so on damp hair adding S-Curl and my whipped Shea butter. I did not moisturize at all in the last 2 weeks. I only let the steam from my showers add a gentle mist to it.
I am totally blown away! Today I took down my twist and the 2 strands just slid apart. I did not add anything to the twist. I simply added a small amount of oil to the tips of my fingers. 
No tangles at all. NONE!
My twist were heavy and swanging the whole time.... I have very fine strands so I was amazed. Also I never got the fuzzy look. They stayed very shiny and silky the whole time. I love me some Whipped Shea butter!!! 
So now that my mini twist are out I twistes my hair into 8 large twists to get my detangling done in time for wash day...since my hair has no tangles I dont know what to do with it until Sunday. And I sure dont want it to sit and get tangles or matted now.... Im thinking Im going to maybe add a bit of moisture (aloe vera and water) then slather on my Whipped Shea butter and keep it twisted as a pre treatment for my wash day.
Any thoughts anyone???


----------



## bellebebe

I initially wasn’t going to post a pic, but my sister @caribeandiva said I should. I don’t normally take progress pictures ... (I know... I know)... but I just happened to find this pic I took last month.  I wish I wore the same shirt on both... well, I’ll have to wear it for my next update I guess. I rarely wear my hair out. I’m in wigs 99% of the time (It just makes my life easier that way).


----------



## caribeandiva

bellebebe said:


> I initially wasn’t going to post a pic, but my sister @caribeandiva said I should. I don’t normally take progress pictures ... (I know... I know)... but I just happened to find this pic I took last month.  I wish I wore the same shirt on both... well, I’ll have to wear it for my next update I guess. I rarely wear my hair out. I’m in wigs 99% of the time (It just makes my life easier that way).


Awesome progress!! I’m so proud of you! I feel like a proud mama


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@bellebebe @caribeandiva 
Ya'll truly are Shea-Siblings!

Very Nice Progress!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## caribeandiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bellebebe @caribeandiva
> *Ya'll truly are Shea-Siblings!*
> 
> Very Nice Progress!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Yep. In the truest sense


----------



## IDareT'sHair

caribeandiva said:


> *Yep. In the truest sense*


@caribeandiva
N-I-C-E!

Happy Growing!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> *Hello!!! Is anyone out there?*


Sorry. I’ve been spending all my time in the Meghan Markle royal wedding thread! We’re rooting for her and want her to win!! I’m so happy for her! Melanin power 
https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/prince-harry-to-marry-meghan-markle.827817/


----------



## Chicoro

bellebebe said:


> I initially wasn’t going to post a pic, but my sister @caribeandiva said I should. I don’t normally take progress pictures ... (I know... I know)... but I just happened to find this pic I took last month.  I wish I wore the same shirt on both... well, I’ll have to wear it for my next update I guess. I rarely wear my hair out. I’m in wigs 99% of the time (It just makes my life easier that way).



Very nice progress and photos!


----------



## Chicoro

NCHairDiva said:


> Ive been in my micro-twists for the past 2 weeks. This is my wash weekend and I dreaded taking down the twist because it always results in hair tangles and knots.
> When I twisted my hair I did so on damp hair adding S-Curl and my whipped Shea butter. I did not moisturize at all in the last 2 weeks. I only let the steam from my showers add a gentle mist to it.
> I am totally blown away! Today I took down my twist and the 2 strands just slid apart. I did not add anything to the twist. I simply added a small amount of oil to the tips of my fingers.
> No tangles at all. NONE!
> My twist were heavy and swanging the whole time.... I have very fine strands so I was amazed. Also I never got the fuzzy look. They stayed very shiny and silky the whole time. I love me some Whipped Shea butter!!!
> So now that my mini twist are out I twistes my hair into 8 large twists to get my detangling done in time for wash day...since my hair has no tangles I dont know what to do with it until Sunday. And I sure dont want it to sit and get tangles or matted now.... Im thinking Im going to maybe add a bit of moisture (aloe vera and water) then slather on my Whipped Shea butter and keep it twisted as a pre treatment for my wash day.
> Any thoughts anyone???



What did you decide to do and how did your hair turn out?


----------



## Chicoro

My hair has begun to change with Shea butter in this second year of application. I like it. The change is that it is super wavy at the roots all the way until the start of the braid. It just may be I am learning how to keep my style neat longer. 

I pile on Shea butter and it makes my hair and braids "firm". If I tap the roots with gel prior to Shea butter application, the hair stays neat without any flyaway. It does still draw up, but it looks good. I can go two and three days without feeling like I absolutely must re-braid my hair. I have stopped washing my hair as frequently as well. My ends get tangly so I can only go about three days of leaving the same braids in before I start to have issues with my ends.


----------



## Chicoro

In other news related to skin and not hair, I have been using Shea butter on my body. I had on a dress and my legs have a smooth dewy, look. I have no scars on my legs below my knees and even my knees look good. I need to stop being stingy with the butter on my body.


----------



## lalla

Chicoro said:


> Okay! I got to meet a real unicorn: @lalla ! Of course, she is beautiful.
> 
> She was kind enough to meet me in Paris. She took me to St. Denis to get some hair products. I was in northern France for the week and had run low on my Scurl and didn't bring any bobby pins. So, that's what I got when I came to meet her in Paris. It was a beautiful day. If I hadn't had my bag, I might have galloped from the train station to St. Denis.
> 
> We met at Starbucks and I left greasy fingerprints all over the table. She just looked and smiled. Then, in the metro, I left greasy fingerprints where I was balancing myself during the ride. I showed her those with pride, too!



It was such a pleasure meeting you in Paris!


----------



## fluffyforever

I have no experience mixing things so I ordered some whipped shea on Etsy and my order arrived. I used Jakeala's Alma Shea parfait for the first time last night after washing and just put my hair up into twisted Bantu knots to stretch. 

This is my first time ever seeing and feeling whipped shea. It was light and fluffy like Yoplait whipped yogurt. Is this what whipped shea butter is supposed to feel like? If so, I may be jumping on the shea train! 

My hair was a bit rough out of the shower after my leave-in, but the shea alma parfait spread easily through my hair and gave back manageability on wet hair. My hair felt moisturized and lucious in the twists. 

This morning I took down the Bantu knots and my hair was so smooth and moisturized and has lots of sheen bordering on shine in some areas. 

I've used shea butter before by rubbing it in my hands or melting it down to use. I feel all that did was leave my hair coated and feeling hard. Fluffy shea butter may be a game changer for me. 

Is this what whipped shea is like for you all? Or am I going crazy?


----------



## Chicoro

fluffyforever said:


> I have no experience mixing things so I ordered some whipped shea on Etsy and my order arrived. I used Jakeala's Alma Shea parfait for the first time last night after washing and just put my hair up into twisted Bantu knots to stretch. [...]
> 
> Is this what whipped shea is like for you all? *Or am I going crazy?*



Ahm...well since you asked...






Probably not...crazy...





 I don't know.  But Shea is definitely for me, like you described! Un-whipped Shea butter left my hair hard, coated, dull and greasy. Whipped Shea butter got me and my hair sprung.

Be careful, you may slide into Whipped Shea butter addiction, like many of us here. If so, be prepared for 40 pounds of Shea in storage in your home, to feel like it's not enough because you need more 'as back up'. That's when you know you got it bad.


----------



## fluffyforever

I've been touching my hair all day because it's so soft.... I just ordered more Jakeala alma shea parfait since it takes almost a month to arrive. I'll be through my current order in no time. Maybe I'll try whipping up my own one day.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

I'm still Shea sliding.......


----------



## GettingKinky

Chicoro said:


> Ahm...well since you asked...
> 
> I don't know.  But Shea is definitely for me, like you described! Un-whipped Shea butter left my hair hard, coated, dull and greasy. Whipped Shea butter got me and my hair sprung.
> 
> Be careful, you may slide into Whipped Shea butter addiction, like many of us here. If so, be prepared for 40 pounds of Shea in storage in your home, to feel like it's not enough because you need more 'as back up'. That's when you know you got it bad.



Maybe my issue is that my SB isn’t whipped enough, because I feel like mine just kind of cakes onto my hair.  I added minimal oil. I’m going to try adding more oil and rewhipping. And maybe I’ll add cocoa powder too...


----------



## Aggie

I am taking a break from most things hair for the time being. I am more into managing my money and learning everything I can about forex so I can start trading. I need money and I can't spend much of it on hair stuff or anything else for that matter right now.

I own my own business but it's not enough so I'm venturing out into unchartered waters, something totally foreign to me. I'm scared and totally excited all at the same time because I get to challenge my brain and my pocket book at once.

My poor shea butter mix has been used only on my body for the past 3 weeks or so. My hair has not had much shea-love lately but my body sure is happy because of her!


----------



## Chicoro

fluffyforever said:


> I've been touching my hair all day because it's so soft.... I just ordered more Jakeala alma shea parfait since it takes almost a month to arrive. I'll be through my current order in no time. Maybe I'll try whipping up my own one day.



It will be cheaper and more convenient for you if you do. You may want to try whipping some while  you have your current product. That way, when the time is come for some new product, you will be ready. All the trial and error will be behind you.


----------



## Chicoro

Aggie said:


> I am taking a break from most things hair for the time being. I am more into managing my money and learning everything I can about forex so I can start trading. I need money and I can't spend much of it on hair stuff or anything else for that matter right now.
> 
> I own my own business but it's not enough so I'm venturing out into unchartered waters, something totally foreign to me. I'm scared and totally excited all at the same time because I get to challenge my brain and my pocket book at once.
> 
> My poor shea butter mix has been used only on my body for the past 3 weeks or so. My hair has not had much shea-love lately but my body sure is happy because of her!



Good luck! *I'll go ahead and imagine that you know and feel that you already have the money* you need and want. And because of that, it is just a matter of time for it to show up.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Because of Chicoro and fluffyforever's posts about how amazing whipped shea butter is compared to the straight raw stuff I finally dipped my foot in the pool of whipping up some myself. I AM IN LOVE!!!! I kinda just winged it and threw the rest of my unrefined yellow shea butter (maybe an ounce) in with a bit of jojoba oil and hemp seed butter and whipped to the consistency of whipped cream. WOW WHAT A DIFFERENCE!!!! 

After washing I applied my other products like normal and then a dollup of the shea mix on top. It MELTED into my hair like butta. Normally the raw shea makes my hair feel coated but this here absorbed into my hair like no otha. It was so easy to work with and I can't rave enough. Don't get me wrong I loved me some shea but this is like a milder gentler yet super moisturizing and fast absorbing big sister of shea.

All I can think now is if these rinky dink ingredients can do me like this what can some fully tailored and awesome ingredients do?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@fluffyforever
While Jakeala's SB is really  GOODT - you will be amazed what whipping your own will do! 

Gather a few empty jars, add some nicely fragrance Oils, a mixer and you'll be good.


----------



## fluffyforever

IDareT'sHair said:


> @fluffyforever
> While Jakeala's SB is really  GOODT - you will be amazed what whipping your own will do!
> 
> Gather a few empty jars, add some nicely fragrance Oils, a mixer and you'll be good.


@Chicoro 

I definitely will to save some money in the future. I bought some more Jakeala before I thought of making my own, but that will be getting expensive, even with the discount. At least I'll have some nice jars to refill with my own batch lol.


----------



## Chicoro

fluffyforever said:


> @Chicoro
> 
> I definitely will to save some money in the future. I bought some more Jakeala before I thought of making my own, but that will be getting expensive, even with the discount. At least I'll have some nice jars to refill with my own batch lol.



Excellent!


----------



## fluffyforever

BronxJazzy said:


> Because of Chicoro and fluffyforever's posts about how amazing whipped shea butter is compared to the straight raw stuff I finally dipped my foot in the pool of whipping up some myself. I AM IN LOVE!!!! I kinda just winged it and threw the rest of my unrefined yellow shea butter (maybe an ounce) in with a bit of jojoba oil and hemp seed butter and whipped to the consistency of whipped cream. WOW WHAT A DIFFERENCE!!!!
> 
> After washing I applied my other products like normal and then a dollup of the shea mix on top. It MELTED into my hair like butta. Normally the raw shea makes my hair feel coated but this here absorbed into my hair like no otha. It was so easy to work with and I can't rave enough. Don't get me wrong I loved me some shea but this is like a milder gentler yet super moisturizing and fast absorbing big sister of shea.
> 
> All I can think now is if these rinky dink ingredients can do me like this what can some fully tailored and awesome ingredients do?


So I'm not crazy... there really is a difference in whipping!

I used some more last night ny rewetting my hair and applying enough for good slippage. My hair was smooth and sleek with the butter and a bit greasy, but I don't care. My hair feels wonderful this morning. I pulled back into a greasy updo lol.


----------



## Garner

@ElevatedEnergy I want to order some Shea butter from 3Cayg, however I was a little confused about ordering the 5 lb pails.  There is a choice between filtered and non-filtered SB.  What has been your experience with them and which do you recommend to order?  If anyone else can share, please feel free to do so.  I truly appreciate this.


----------



## Chicoro

BronxJazzy said:


> Because of Chicoro and fluffyforever's posts about how amazing whipped shea butter is compared to the straight raw stuff I finally dipped my foot in the pool of whipping up some myself. I AM IN LOVE!!!! I kinda just winged it and threw the rest of my unrefined yellow shea butter (maybe an ounce) in with a bit of jojoba oil and hemp seed butter and whipped to the consistency of whipped cream. WOW WHAT A DIFFERENCE!!!!
> 
> *All I can think now is if these rinky dink ingredients can do me like this what can some fully tailored and awesome ingredients do?*



Girl, you've been* TURNT OUT! 
Whipped Shea butter knocked that straight Shea stuff out your hands and out your LIFE! 

*


----------



## Chicoro

Garner said:


> @ElevatedEnergy I want to order some Shea butter from 3Cayg, however I was a little confused about ordering the 5 lb pails.  There is a choice between *filtered* and non-filtered SB.  What has been your experience with them and which do you recommend to order?  If anyone else can share, please feel free to do so.  I truly appreciate this.



I haven't ordered a thing, but you know I got to put in my 2 cents, with ZERO EXPERIENCE and knowledge about this vendor. I say get the non-filtered. You want to get the stuff as close to Mother Earth as possible. But, if you want informed facts...talk to @ElevatedEnergy .


----------



## Chicoro

fluffyforever said:


> So I'm not crazy... there really is a difference in whipping!
> 
> I used some more last night ny rewetting my hair and applying enough for good slippage. My hair was smooth and sleek with the butter and a bit greasy, but I don't care. My hair feels wonderful this morning. I pulled back into a greasy updo lol.



No baby, you aren't crazy...just a little bit. But you know what they say, sometimes love will do that to you. And you obviously love you some Shea butter just as much as the rest of us.

So ahm...

​


----------



## Garner

Chicoro said:


> I haven't ordered a thing, but you know I got to put in my 2 cents, with ZERO EXPERIENCE and knowledge about this vendor. I say get the non-filtered. You want to get the stuff as close to Mother Earth as possible. But, if you want informed facts...talk to @ElevatedEnergy .


@Chicoro Thank you!!!  Makes sense!!!


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @fluffyforever
> While Jakeala's SB is really  GOODT - you will be amazed what whipping your own will do!
> 
> *Gather a few empty jars, add some nicely fragrance Oils, a mixer and you'll be good*.



In French, _"Le, yes!" _


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Garner said:


> @ElevatedEnergy I want to order some Shea butter from 3Cayg, however I was a little confused about ordering the 5 lb pails.  There is a choice between filtered and non-filtered SB.  What has been your experience with them and which do you recommend to order?  If anyone else can share, please feel free to do so.  I truly appreciate this.



I don't remember which one I ordered. I checked my pail and it doesn't say. Checked my invoice for you and it doesn't say either. The price is also no indication, as what I paid is not even on the site now...maybe I got it during a sale? If I had to guess, I'd say unfiltered because that price seems closest to what I paid. Here is the SKU number if that helps any....

 

I haven't opened the pails yet (I was sent (2) 5 pound pails instead of (1) 10 pound pail like I ordered) so I can't really give a review. Sis, I'm still working on that Cleopatra Shea butter  I ordered. I have around 3 more pounds of it to go through before I can dive into my 3cayg. Wish I was more help, but my Shea hoarding has prevented me from an official review.


----------



## Garner

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I don't remember which one I ordered. I checked my pail and it doesn't say. Checked my invoice for you and it doesn't say either. The price is also no indication, as what I paid is not even on the site now...maybe I got it during a sale? If I had to guess, I'd say unfiltered because that price seems closest to what I paid. Here is the SKU number if that helps any....
> 
> View attachment 430547
> 
> I haven't opened the pails yet (I was sent (2) 5 pound pails instead of (1) 10 pound pail like I ordered) so I can't really give a review. Sis, I'm still working on that Cleopatra Shea butter  I ordered. I have around 3 more pounds of it to go through before I can dive into my 3cayg. Wish I was more help, but my Shea hoarding has prevented me from an official review.


I understand.  Your help and @Chicoro  is greatly appreciated.  I will get the unfiltered.  Sis, Cleo's prices have increased and I have seen nothing but great reviews on this board for 3Cayg.  I also was taken aback when I called CC and was told the Shea has a shelf life of 6 months.  I know at one point I saw 2 years on their website.  Oh well.  I wish there was a coupon code for 3Cayg, however that's fine.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Garner said:


> I understand.  Your help and @Chicoro  is greatly appreciated.  I will get the unfiltered.  Sis, Cleo's prices have increased and I have seen nothing but great reviews on this board for 3Cayg.  I also was taken aback when I called CC and was told the Shea has a shelf life of 6 months.  I know at one point I saw 2 years on their website.  Oh well.  I wish there was a coupon code for 3Cayg, however that's fine.



@Garner Cleo told me the same when I called....6 month shelf life. 

3cayg gives an 18 month shelf life. My pail says Manufactered 3/2018 and expires 9/2019. I can tell you how to get a $5 coupon from 3cayg....it's not much but it will help with shipping. I'll PM you.


----------



## caribeandiva

fluffyforever said:


> It was light and fluffy like Yoplait whipped yogurt. Is this what whipped shea butter is supposed to feel like? If so, I may be jumping on the shea train!


Exactly!!


----------



## caribeandiva

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Sis, I'm still working on that Cleopatra Shea butter I ordered.


Same! I still have a pound left unwhipped.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Same! I still have a pound left unwhipped.



I was gifted with some more Shea. My stash has gone up to about 15.5 pounds. But I'll take that Cleo supply you got. I'm sure I can find something to use it for.


----------



## Chicoro

Gel used with Shea butter vs Shea butter used without Gel (Scurl used for both cases)

What I've noticed is that my hair stays super, super neat when I tap my wet roots with gel and then add my Shea butter on top. BUTTTTTTTTTT......my braids DRAW up to my thoat [that's me pronouncing 'throat' in frustration].


What I've noticed with Shea butter only, and no gel,is that my braids don't draw up as much, BUTTTTTT my hair gets super messy and has the fuzzies at the root.

So, I take the gel!


----------



## Chicoro

Looks like that Shea train is barreling through again at month #6, which is coming up.  It stops wherever you need to get on board. We got plenty of space.






Shea Train making rounds again...You got your ticket and timetable? Don't miss the train!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> I was gifted with some more Shea. My stash has gone up to about 15.5 pounds. But I'll take that Cleo supply you got. I'm sure I can find something to use it for.




15.5 pounds? Wow! Goals right there.


----------



## Chicoro

If things stay consistent, I'm due for a Shea Spurt of Growth by the end of June, 2018.  I've yet to give myself a deep trim.

 I haven't straightened my hair since September 2014, but I have trimmed some since then. I just love my little braids and don't want to even straighten my hair.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> 15.5 pounds? Wow! Goals right there.



Interestingly, as my supply has gone up, it seems that my consumption has gone down. I think I better understand how much to use and how much to make.

But there is nothing like fresh Whipped Shea Butter in the Morning!


----------



## Garner

Chicoro said:


> Gel used with Shea butter vs Shea butter used without Gel (Scurl used for both cases)
> 
> What I've noticed is that my hair stays super, super neat when I tap my wet roots with gel and then add my Shea butter on top. BUTTTTTTTTTT......my braids DRAW up to my thoat [that's me pronouncing 'throat' in frustration].
> 
> 
> What I've noticed with Shea butter only, and no gel,is that my braids don't draw up as much, BUTTTTTT my hair gets super messy and has the fuzzies at the root.
> 
> So, I take the gel!


@Chicoro   I know gel keeps the frizz away, so are you applying S-Curl, Gel and Shea Butter roots to tip or roots to beginning of braid only (S-Curl and Shea Butter on the remainder)?  Hope that makes sense.


----------



## GettingKinky

Unicorns- is adding more oil the key to getting the luscious whipped texture you are all raving about?


----------



## GGsKin

I got round to washing my hair yesterday. Feels weird saying as it's after 3am and I haven't gone to sleep yet. Anyway, I DCd topped with melted Shea mix and when my hair dries a little more, I'll smooth some on my length and ends. I'm gonna create another mix tomorrow as I finally finished my second one (hair only) and I'm almost out of my third (hair and body).


----------



## caribeandiva

GettingKinky said:


> Unicorns- is adding more oil the key to getting the luscious whipped texture you are all raving about?


Yes


----------



## caribeandiva

Garner said:


> @Chicoro   I know gel keeps the frizz away, so are you applying S-Curl, Gel and Shea Butter roots to tip or roots to beginning of braid only (S-Curl and Shea Butter on the remainder)?  Hope that makes sense.


I can’t speak for @Chicoro but I apply the gel to the roots only.


----------



## GGsKin

GettingKinky said:


> Unicorns- is adding more oil the key to getting the luscious whipped texture you are all raving about?



In short yes. It's taken me some trialling to find the best mix for me. For my first mix I used a hand mixer to whip it. My second mix had a lot of oil. I beat that one rather than whipped and it came out a silky creamy texture. I whipped my last (best) mix in a stand mixer but added less oil due to the way the oily mix was attracting lint to my hair. It was fluffy, spread easier and I could use less product. I think it still could've been lighter/ fluffier.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

IDareT'sHair said:


> @fluffyforever
> While Jakeala's SB is really  GOODT - you will be amazed what whipping your own will do!
> 
> Gather a few empty jars, add some nicely fragrance Oils, a mixer and you'll be good.


Plus it's SUPER EASY!!! It took me 10 mins. I am not a mixtress like the other ladies on here either. All you need is a reg electric beater and a bowl( preferably glass or metal because the plastic one I used was a bit difficult to get the greasy feel out of).

Start with a small batch. I promise you'll be addicted after your first try.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Chicoro said:


> Girl, you've been* TURNT OUT!
> Whipped Shea butter knocked that straight Shea stuff out your hands and out your LIFE!
> 
> *


LOL!!! Yep I'm a believer! I'm already thinking about what I'ma put in my next batch..


----------



## Chicoro

Garner said:


> @Chicoro   I know gel keeps the frizz away, so are you applying S-Curl, Gel and Shea Butter roots to tip or roots to beginning of braid only (S-Curl and Shea Butter on the remainder)?  Hope that makes sense.


I wet my hair from foot to tip. I apply scurl from root to tip. I tap my roots only with gel. I apply Shea from root to tip.


----------



## Garner

@caribeandiva and @Chicoro Thanks, that's what I thought.  It has become so hot and humid these days, I have adjusted my regimen to include gel in the root area as well.  Protective styling for me, is also useful.  I do find some gels very difficult to wash out during wash day.  So I have to be mindful of this to make sure my scalp and hair are thoroughly cleansed.


----------



## caribeandiva

BronxJazzy said:


> LOL!!! Yep I'm a believer! I'm already thinking about what I'ma put in my next batch..


Welcome to the dark side! It’s only downhill from here. Lol


----------



## kupenda

So I decided not to use shea butter for the past few days to experiment with my hair. Urgh. I can hear my hair snapping and crackling! Silly me. But at least I know what works me. I don’t have a mixer or anything like that but I will look into it in the future. 

Anyone noticing nicer cuticles on their nails due to shea usage?


----------



## caribeandiva

Garner said:


> @caribeandiva and @Chicoro Thanks, that's what I thought.  It has become so hot and humid these days, I have adjusted my regimen to include gel in the root area as well.  Protective styling for me, is also useful.  I do find some gels very difficult to wash out during wash day.  So I have to be mindful of this to make sure my scalp and hair are thoroughly cleansed.


I use Wetline gel
https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/time-to-stock-up-wetline-has-changed-their-formula.827615/


----------



## guyaneseyankee

GettingKinky said:


> Unicorns- is adding more oil the key to getting the luscious whipped texture you are all raving about?


I think so.


----------



## caribeandiva

So I may or may not have picked up 3 new Shea disciples last night.  Man, I need to stop preaching the Shea gospel!  I can’t help it! I was at my friend’s house when her little sister and nieces were complaining about their hair and how it won’t grow. They’re mostly underage teens who can’t even work yet. Of course those words are music to my ears and I started asking them questions about their hair regimen. Bless their hearts they were on YouTube researching and doing egg protein hair treatments. I asked them what were they doing with the egg they kept whipping which is how this whole conversation turned to the topic of hair. They were using the whole Cantu line and some Cream of nature masks. I was impressed they got that far on their own.

I told them I could help them grow out their hair if they’re serious. Their eyes got huge and they wanted to start right away! It was really cute. I showed them my hair progress pictures and my sister’s too. They were really excited after seeing my sister’s hair! Long story short I took their auntie’s credit card and took them shopping! An hour later we were back home and I had them whipping their own yellow Shea butter and dividing it into 3 glass jars so they could each have their own. I told them to make sure to take pics and they were way ahead of me in that regard.  I’m excited for them! I can’t wait to see how much progress they’ll make in the upcoming weeks and months. Don’t worry ladies, I’ve got the next generation covered!


----------



## cravoecanela

So it's been about 5 months since I've started using shea butter. 5 months ago my hair was constantly breaking off at the ends, so I did a trim in March or so. I was putting a shea butter/castor oil mix on my ends a few minutes ago like I do most nights, and I realized that my twists (done on slightly stretched damp hair) were longer than they were when they were at their longest before my trim (slightly below my collarbone area). AND, I haven't noticed any breakage in a while. I'm glad I stuck the shea butter out!!


----------



## GettingKinky

My hair has been feeling rough lately and I think I just figured out why. Ever since I started using SB, I’ve been shampooing more because my hair feels coated. I need a better SB recipe so that I don’t feel the need to use shampoo. I hope SB is worth all this experimenting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chicoro said:


> *In French, *_*"Le, yes!"* _


@Chicoro
.....


----------



## LdyKamz

So I've been lurking in this thread for a long time. When I got my terrible haircut around Easter and asked if there were any threads in the hair forum that could help me grow it out @caribeandiva suggested I come in here. I'm finally taking her advice but I still don't know how I would even begin to incorporate shea butter into my regimen to help me grow this out beyond heavy sealing. I worry that that because it is a little heavy then it will be difficult to style. 

Even so, I just bought 3 different kinds of shea butter and a bunch of different oils so I can experiment. I don't have a hand mixer so I've looked up recipes where I can still get it fluffy without having to use one. So....what now?


----------



## caribeandiva

LdyKamz said:


> Even so, I just bought 3 different kinds of shea butter and a bunch of different oils so I can experiment. I don't have a hand mixer so I've looked up recipes where I can still get it fluffy without having to use one. So....what now?


Get a hand mixer. It really will make all the difference. You can get one at Walmart for about $10. Your other option is to use your blender to get a creamier mix but that’s too messy for my liking.


----------



## LdyKamz

@caribeandiva I thought about it but I literally have zero space left for another appliance. Maybe I'll use my old blender if I feel so inclined. But how I'm going to whip up a batch is the least of my concerns and more how I'm actually going to use it and apply it to my regimen.


----------



## caribeandiva

LdyKamz said:


> @caribeandiva I thought about it but I literally have zero space left for another appliance. Maybe I'll use my old blender if I feel so inclined. But how I'm going to whip up a batch is the least of my concerns and more how I'm actually going to use it and apply it to my regimen.


What’s your current regimen?


----------



## LdyKamz

caribeandiva said:


> What’s your current regimen?


It's pretty simple for now. Shampoo and deep conditioner once a week alternating moisture and protein conditioners. Afterward spritz with it's a 10 leave in with keratin (my hair loves this stuff!) then seal with something, anything really and then style.

I used to do a mid week cowash and restyle but my hair is too short and is annoying to deal with so 86ing that for now. But might add it back at some point.

For styling I've been playing around with bantu knots, perm rods and now flexi rods. These were easy go to styles for me when my hair was longer but are a little more challenging now. I was straightening every other week because it was the only way my hair looked presentable but after a couple months it isn't necessary. I usually use a little gel or setting foam when doing these styles. 

I guess I could use the shea butter to layer after my leave in but I wonder how it would react with other styling products on top - specifically one designed for hold like a gel or setting lotion.


----------



## caribeandiva

LdyKamz said:


> It's pretty simple for now. Shampoo and deep conditioner once a week alternating moisture and protein conditioners. Afterward spritz with it's a 10 leave in with keratin (my hair loves this stuff!) then seal with something, anything really and then style.
> 
> I used to do a mid week cowash and restyle but my hair is too short and is annoying to deal with so 86ing that for now. But might add it back at some point.
> 
> For styling I've been playing around with bantu knots, perm rods and now flexi rods. These were easy go to styles for me when my hair was longer but are a little more challenging now. I was straightening every other week because it was the only way my hair looked presentable but after a couple months it isn't necessary. I usually use a little gel or setting foam when doing these styles.
> 
> I guess I could use the shea butter to layer after my leave in but I wonder how it would react with other styling products on top - specifically one designed for hold like a gel or setting lotion.


The glaring problem to me is that you use protein every other week. I’d slow it down to once every 6-8 weeks and only use moisturizing deep conditioner in the meantime. I use S-curl as my leave in and seal with Shea butter. I do that daily too as my LCO method. My hair is super dry and needs to be moisturized and sealed daily. That has been the biggest game changer for me. Maybe @Chicoro can chime in if she has any other suggestions.


----------



## LdyKamz

caribeandiva said:


> The *glaring problem to me is that you use protein every other week*. I’d slow it down to once every 6-8 weeks and only use moisturizing deep conditioner in the meantime. I use S-curl as my leave in and seal with Shea butter. I do that daily too as my LCO method. My hair is super dry and needs to be moisturized and sealed daily. That has been the biggest game changer for me. Maybe @Chicoro can chime in if she has any other suggestions.


Protein in my regimen is not a problem. Not for me anyway. It's kpak reconstructor followed up with joico moisture recovery balm. Leaves my hair smooth, shiny and feeling good every time. I don't have any issues there. I remember my regimen before this and it was all moisture moisture moisture because I thought naturals didn't need protein and I used to read horror stories on the board. Until I got my hair analyis years ago and they told me to use a light protein every week I stayed away. I tried their suggestion and it was too much so I tried every other week and saw that worked well for me. My hair changed. Shiny, held moisture better, and less problems with my ends. I know protein is the devil for a lot of people lol but not me. Especially also since I use heat.

How do you wear your hair daily? I'm trying to picture moisturizing and sealing my hair everyday. Even when my hair is longer I'm a style once or twice a week girl and I don't want to do more than that. Do you have to style often?

As I'm typing this I had an idea. I think maybe once I whip it up I'll try it as a sealant/styler and I can use it once or twice a week that way to start and see what happens.


----------



## Chicoro

* 

GSA (Global Shea Alliance) Donates 84th Warehouse to Women’s Groups*

*From January – March, GSA sustainability partners donated 19 warehouses *to women collectors and processors, raising the total under the sustainability program to 84. The donated warehouses with capacity ranging from 45MT to 120MT benefit 14,000 women in Benin, Burkina Faso, Cote d’Ivoire, and Ghana.

*Lydie Kambou, a shea collector from Bouna, Cote d’Ivoire, said: “This warehouse has been a blessing, not only to us but also to our families.” According to her, “thanks to this warehouse, women are able to store their kernels, and they got a very good price from a buyer.”*

With access to a warehouse, shea collectors and processors can aggregate higher volumes and double their earnings from shea sales. The women collectors are also leveraging their shea profits, new organization, and business management skills to expand into other income generating activities such as grain farming, soya cheese, cashew juice, soap making, and rice processing.

Gazere Salamatou, a shea collector from Barienou, Benin said: _“When we make our shea sales, we set some of the money aside in preparation for the cashew season. This is how we afford to buy the cashews, bottles, and all the raw materials we use for making the juice.”_

Through public private partnerships, the GSA is implementing community development projects including warehouse construction, business development trainings, health and safety initiatives, parkland management, improved planting materials, and conservation projects.  To learn more, contact GSA Sustainability Director Wunmi Osholake at [email protected].


----------



## Chicoro

The above warehouse was placed in French speaking African countries of the Shea Belt. I mention this to because I would love to see more African American women participating. But, I know most African American women do not speak French fluently.

Let's keep our eyes open to see how we can contribute and help in the future. In the meantime, keep loving and buying that Shea butter!


----------



## kupenda

Chicoro said:


> The above warehouse was placed in French speaking African countries of the Shea Belt. I mention this to because I would love to see more African American women participating. But, I know most African American women do not speak French fluently.
> 
> Let's keep our eyes open to see how we can contribute and help in the future. In the meantime, keep loving and buying that Shea butter!




I love your mindset Ms Chicoro! Pulling people up, providing them with the necessary tools to help them provide for themselves and future generations. THIS is what we as Afro Americans need to be investing in. I love all of this


----------



## Chicoro

kupenda said:


> I love your mindset Ms Chicoro! Pulling people up, providing them with the necessary tools to help them provide for themselves and future generations. THIS is what we as Afro Americans need to be investing in. I love all of this



Thank you, @kupenda ! It's documented that Afro American women are some of the biggest givers of their time and money to volunteer and humanitarian efforts. We are 'uplifters', which is different than 'savers' of other people. I think that's a good way to be.


----------



## Chicoro

My head is itching. I rarely have an itchy scalp. I'm not sure of the issue. But I will cleanse my scalp and see if it continues. I don't think it's the Shea butter. Most of my products and processes have stayed the same.


----------



## Chicoro

I'll be continuing with Shea butter throughout the summer. In the winter months when using Shea, my hair is sometimes hard after application. I like Shea summer application because the hair always remains soft from the heat.


----------



## Chicoro

Shea Summer Strutting...






I think many of you all are ready for the summer. Your unicorn game is tight and you are looking good and are in the prancing stage. Go, ladies!


----------



## fluffyforever

I did a wash and go today on freshly shampooed hair and used some of the whipped shea on top of Oyin HD and underneath Xtreme gel. My hair still has definition and is drying soft without flakes.  It looks like I can use shea even on loose hair!


----------



## SunkissedLife

@Daina good to know shea can be used on straight hair too. The possibilities are endless!!

@ArrrBeee  noted. I think I will stick to tea spritz + ? + shea butter to seal. I still haven't found my holy grain leave-in. While I like KCKT (melts tangles like no other) and Giovanni Director I need something more moisturizing. MORE MOISTURE. 

@kupenda YES. the shea softness is UNREAL. in general I've noticed my hair tends to shrink a lot more and be a lot less defined when I use natural butters (shea or cocoa or mango). I think this is a good thing in terms of, y hair is really soft, really healthy looking and feeling and I notice more thickness. Only bad thing is as you said, my twist out is defined two days max whereas I used to rock a twist out for a week, now I have to retwist or rock a fierce fro. A tip I got from someone else in this thread is to get the best definition, I keep my twists in for a day or two and really let the shea lock in the moisture and style.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Greetings EVERYONE!!!

So I went to the UMOJA festival in Portsmouth, Virginia last Saturday and there was a guy there filling containers up with Shea Butter!  I got three very large containers, actually four!

I am so excited.  I was pulling the shea from a huge block of shea, if that made any sense.  It was so hot out there, so the shea was very soft.  

Did anyone else in this area attend?


----------



## Saga

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Greetings EVERYONE!!!
> 
> So I went to the UMOJA festival in Portsmouth, Virginia last Saturday and there was a guy there filling containers up with Shea Butter!  I got three very large containers, actually four!
> 
> I am so excited.  I was pulling the shea from a huge block of shea, if that made any sense.  It was so hot out there, so the shea was very soft.
> 
> Did anyone else in this area attend?


Dangit, I live not too far from there. Wish I had known about it. How do you find out about local events around VA?


----------



## Chicoro

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Greetings EVERYONE!!!
> 
> So I went to the UMOJA festival in Portsmouth, Virginia last Saturday and there was a guy there filling containers up with Shea Butter!  I got three very large containers, actually four!
> 
> I am so excited.  *I was pulling the shea from a huge block of shea*, if that made any sense.  It was so hot out there, so the shea was very soft.
> 
> Did anyone else in this area attend?



I am so happy to hear you had some Shea fun!

That sounds soooo satisfying and delicious! I need to get myself to Ghana or Burkina Faso so I can chisel some shea off a block the size of a great mountain.


----------



## Chicoro

*10 Fastest Growing Economies in Africa *

Africa has 6 of the world's 10 fastest growing economies IN THE WORLD for 2018. Ghana and Ethiopia are English speaking countries! You just never know what can happen or where you may go, to contribute your excellent skills...By the way, Shea butter industries exist in Ghana and Ethiopia: Shea Unicorns, activate!

_"A significant number of 2018’s top performers are non-commodity intensive economies. The list is led by Ghana, followed by Ethiopia and Côte d’Ivoire, with Senegal and Tanzania occupying the fifth and sixth spots respectively. Africa has six of the world’s ten fastest growing economies this year, according to the World Bank._

_The latest forecast places East African country, Ethiopia at 8.2 percent with the West African nation, Ghana leading the continent at 8.3 percent."_

http://www.itnewsafrica.com/2018/05/top-10-fastest-growing-economies-in-africa-2018/


----------



## ArrrBeee

I'm here. I think my hair is growing. Been keeping up with my regimen.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> Dangit, I live not too far from there. Wish I had known about it. How do you find out about local events around VA?




Hey you....I didn't know you lived in the area.  They were advertising it on WTKR on tv for the past two weeks and even on the radio.  They had the Bodacious Bazaar in Hampton, some Egyptian festival somewhere else, I can't think of where, and the Umoja.  Brian McKnight or whatever his name is, Regina Belle and Christette Michelle performed Saturday evening.  It was very nice....

Men walking around everywhere lookin goodt.....yes, I still look lololol

They had a lot of vendors, including those from Africa.  Their clothes were amazing.  Head wraps, you name it, they had it.  They have another one coming soon right around Jazz Fest...another African festival someone was telling me about.  It'll be in Hampton right around the time of the Black Beard Fest.....I went to that event last year.  Tons of vendors at that one too but at that time, I wasn't looking to purchase anything heavy like I did this time, because I didn't want to walk around in the heat carrying stuff...

ETA:  I'm still learning this area, so I just try to listen out for stuff.  Just like down the street from where I live, they have an open farmers market where different vendors set up to sell right here at the beach in Buckroe.  I discovered that by accident last Saturday because I usually go down to the beach to jog or walk....never knew they had vendors every Saturday morning and a live Band every Sunday evening at that beach for free right here in my neighborhood!


----------



## Chicoro

AHA!

I thought Shea had stopped working for me because my hair is getting massively tangled on the ends again. I realized that I need to braid my hair tightly at the root. Otherwise, the braid shifts and the hair draws up and shrinks and tangles. I braided tightly at the roots today. It's cuter when the braid is loose, but I don't like 'struggle de-tangling'. Let's see if my theory is correct.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Ok, I’m easing on down the Shea-Road. I don’t have much hair(I’m still using it though )but it’s excellent on my skin.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’ve been reading this whole thread (I started at 133 and read all the way to the current page, then started at page 1 and I’m on page 71). Now I’m about to buy some fragrance oils from P&J Trading (thanks to @caribeandiva for that pic. I’ve been looking for scent sets like the ones they have on their website) and about 10 lbs of Shea Butter from Etsy (along with some other stuff lol). Good thing I have two guinea pigs aka my mom and son to test my concoctions on

Since I’m starting from the ground up (so to speak) with my natural hair, I #minuswell get my hair use to the glory of Shea.

This thread has sent me stepping into the Shea Siiiide, stepping into the Shea, Shea, Siiiide.

I blame @Chicoro


----------



## caribeandiva

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I’ve been reading this whole thread (I started at 133 and read all the way to the current page, then started at page 1 and I’m on page 71). Now I’m about to buy some fragrance oils from P&J Trading (thanks to @caribeandiva for that pic. I’ve been looking for scent sets like the ones they have on their website) and about 10 lbs of Shea Butter from Etsy (along with some other stuff lol). Good thing I have two guinea pigs aka my mom and son to test my concoctions on
> 
> Since I’m starting from the ground up (so to speak) with my natural hair, I #minuswell get my hair use to the glory of Shea.
> 
> This thread has sent me into stepping into the Shea Siiiide, stepping into the Shea, Shea, Siiiide.
> 
> I blame @Chicoro


Cue the Electric slide! Sliiiide to the right. Sliiiide to the left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Decided to pitch all/any blends that was made with that bad order of SB I got on e/b/a/y that smells like Cow Ca-Ca.

Those blends got more pungent with time and that strong Manure scent just could not be masked.

Glad I was able to get 1/2 of my money back for this total waste of money.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Cue the Electric slide! Sliiiide to the right. Sliiiide to the left.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I made my first whipped Shea Butter Cream. I got tired of my mom and kid sticking their hands in my Coconut Oil jar and have flying particles in it 

It’s really simple, just Coconut oil, Grapeseed oil and Shea Butter w/some banana fragrance oil (that was the only fragrance oil I had lol). 

Thing is, I was trying to use up the last of the Coconut oil and I didn’t realize how much oil I had left before I poured it into the Shea Butter *facepalm* I had to beat the brakes off that Shea Butter


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Chicoro said:


>


I’m cackling at those people sliding. I look at someone different every loop


----------



## caribeandiva

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I’m cackling at those people sliding. I look at someone different every loop


The woman in the skirt is struggling!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> The woman in the skirt is struggling!



What? I raise up on my toes, too, every time I do the Shea slide. I need to get up on my tippy toes to see the end of my braid. That's 'cause it's gotten so long from all that Shea slathering.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> What? I raise up on my toes, too, every time I do the Shea slide. I need to get up on my tippy toes to see the end of my braid. *That's 'cause it's gotten so long from all that Shea slathering*.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

*sorry the pictures are so big. I tried to resize them and it left a black space.






Would you look at that shine!  My hair is pretty soft as well. It’s even tryna lay down a bit. Thank you Queen Shea!

Here’s a pic without the flash. I have a fuzzy halo, cause I’m a Shea Angel 





But on another note, Shea Butter is so disrespectful to my manicure. My polish was literally peeling off


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Mom:Hey, I-
Me: Do you have a moment to talk about our hair savior Shea Butter?
Mom:*blank stare*
Me: *continues to slather the butter on*

My poor mom


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Now that it's warmer:

For my body: Using a body oil with Shea Olein oil in it. Only using my whipped Shea butter on my dry areas. 

For my hair: No longer adding it to my deep conditioner. Just post wash and to refresh my ends as needed. 

Still Shea'd up ....just a bit less greasy in this warmer weather.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Whipping up a batch of:
Osl.ove Unrefined SB
Brahmi Powder
Majabhringraj Oil
Pure Jojoba Oil


----------



## Chicoro

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> *sorry the pictures are so big. I tried to resize them and it left a black space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you look at that shine!  My hair is pretty soft as well. It’s even tryna lay down a bit. Thank you Queen Shea!
> 
> Here’s a pic without the flash. I have a fuzzy halo, cause I’m a Shea Angel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But on another note, Shea Butter is so disrespectful to my manicure. My polish was literally peeling off



A unicorn, or unicorn in training can NEVER have pictures that are too big.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Chicoro said:


> A unicorn, or unicorn in training can NEVER have pictures that are too big.








That’s why I love you. You’re so encouraging


----------



## Chicoro

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> That’s why I love you. You’re so encouraging



And vicious....


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> And vicious....


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Wow, I hope my hair responds as well as it does now with this water, carefree curl, water, carefree curl, APB Cupachu (sp?) then Shea Butter (I used it straight )  when it gets longer  

That little dry patch I had in the front of my head is starting to disappear. And my hair is feeling pretty dang soft. It’s funny, when I rub my head, it feels smooth but when I look in the mirror it’s doing something different.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@Chicoro So are you a viciously encouraging bunny, or a encouragingly vicious bunny?


----------



## Chicoro

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @Chicoro So are you a viciously encouraging bunny, or a encouragingly vicious bunny?



Neither.

I'm an encouraging, vicious bunny!

With, saturated Shea-made Unicorn hair. So...I bite, and slide across people's necks in a smooth fashion, due to the greasy Shea butter in which I've slathered myself.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I can’t believe I never knew about whipped Shea Butter in all the time I was previously natural. Especially Chicoro’s method of water, scurl (I use Carefree Curl) then the Shea. I really thought it didn’t work for me because my hair would be stiff and crunchy. I tried to use it straight out the tub and boy did that fail spectacularly. 

I’m amazed at how much I’m still learning about natural hair.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Chicoro said:


> Neither.
> 
> I'm an encouraging, vicious bunny!


I don’t want no problems, I just wanna step in the name of Shea


----------



## Chicoro

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I can’t believe I never knew about whipped Shea Butter in all the time I was previously natural. Especially Chicoro’s method of water, scurl (I use Carefree Curl) then the Shea. I really thought it didn’t work for me because my hair would be stiff and crunchy. I tried to use it straight out the tub and boy did that fail spectacularly.
> 
> I’m amazed at how much I’m still learning about natural hair.



I didn't know about it other. And me posting about it over 4,000+ thread is a bit overkill, yet so satisfying. It really is amazing how tweaking something just a little can make something so, much better. *I wonder if it works for men, too?*

They start out like this:






And before I know it....no more flowers...hygiene and Visine gone, too. 





 Just playing.


----------



## Chicoro

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I don’t want no problems, I just wanna step in the name of Shea



You'll be alright. Shea got your back. She won't nothing mess with you.


----------



## Chicoro

The ends of my hair are bone dry again. I am going to have to tie the ends of my braids into a ponytail again. It's not enough to do an ends routine at night if my ends of my hair are rubbing against other fibers and exposed to the air during the day. 

It may be the change in weather as well. I don't know. But I'm going to have to shift and adjust something.


----------



## Chicoro

Shea sliding is working really well. I'm the only person at my job with afro-textured hair. The floors are tiled. In my area, there are at least 5 shedded hairs spread out every day, somewhere on the floor. I can't pretend like it's not from me. I find my hair all over the office. Sometimes, my hair gets there before me!


----------



## Chicoro

Businesses are getting involved in the non-profit world and taking advantage of folks. It's not pleasant but important for us to stay informed and understand what is going on.

This indirectly relates to Shea butter and the precious African women who produce it.


----------



## Saga

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Hey you....I didn't know you lived in the area.  They were advertising it on WTKR on tv for the past two weeks and even on the radio.  They had the Bodacious Bazaar in Hampton, some Egyptian festival somewhere else, I can't think of where, and the Umoja.  Brian McKnight or whatever his name is, Regina Belle and Christette Michelle performed Saturday evening.  It was very nice....
> 
> Men walking around everywhere lookin goodt.....yes, I still look lololol
> 
> They had a lot of vendors, including those from Africa.  Their clothes were amazing.  Head wraps, you name it, they had it.  They have another one coming soon right around Jazz Fest...another African festival someone was telling me about.  It'll be in Hampton right around the time of the Black Beard Fest.....I went to that event last year.  Tons of vendors at that one too but at that time, I wasn't looking to purchase anything heavy like I did this time, because I didn't want to walk around in the heat carrying stuff...
> 
> ETA:  I'm still learning this area, so I just try to listen out for stuff.  Just like down the street from where I live, they have an open farmers market where different vendors set up to sell right here at the beach in Buckroe.  I discovered that by accident last Saturday because I usually go down to the beach to jog or walk....never knew they had vendors every Saturday morning and a live Band every Sunday evening at that beach for free right here in my neighborhood!




Oh snap, that's awesome! And yea I've been out here for the past 2 years or so. I primarily work with white people, so I take every opportunity to go to black social events that I can. I definitely need to get myself subscribed to an email list or something because I don't listen to the radio or watch tv, lol!


----------



## Rocky91

I am so ready to join this bandwagon, but not a DIY’er at all. I am going to try the whipped shea from BGLH Marketplace. 
My hair is fine but color treated and since using the Camille rose butter, my braidouts just have such a nice sheen and breakage is minimal despite wearing my hair out. 

My theory is that using actual shea butter will give me more bang for my buck and I know I will LOVE it on my skin too. So I’ll be saving money in the long run because my usual body butter is like $20.


----------



## Rocky91

@ElevatedEnergy do you have an online shop? Because browsing this thread and seeing your pics I’m just like  I want a massive order of everything.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Rocky91 said:


> @ElevatedEnergy do you have an online shop? Because browsing this thread and seeing your pics I’m just like  I want a massive order of everything.




Awwww thank you! 

Oh and I got you


----------



## Chicoro

Rocky91 said:


> *I am so ready to join this bandwagon*, but not a DIY’er at all. I am going to try the whipped shea from BGLH Marketplace.
> My hair is fine but color treated and since using the Camille rose butter, my braidouts just have such a nice sheen and breakage is minimal despite wearing my hair out.
> 
> My theory is that using actual shea butter will give me more bang for my buck and I know I will LOVE it on my skin too. So I’ll be saving money in the long run because my usual body butter is like $20.



*ALL ABOARD!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## GettingKinky

I’m thinking of making a mixture of SB aloe vera and coconut oil.  If it works well it could be my DB transitioning creme replacement.

ETA I just ordered all the ingredients from amazon. I can’t wait to make it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I think I’m gonna make a mixture of Shea Butter, jbco, peppermint and tea tree oil. I already have the oil mixed, I’m just gonna take a tad bit and mix it with my Shea and Mango butter. Hurry up and grow hair so I can play in you


----------



## yamilee21

GettingKinky said:


> I’m thinking of making a mixture of SB aloe vera and coconut oil.  ...


That's my go-to mix since those are the easiest ingredients to find; in fact, I just whipped some up yesterday. It works so well on all the varieties of textures in my house. I hope it works for you!


----------



## GettingKinky

yamilee21 said:


> That's my go-to mix since those are the easiest ingredients to find; in fact, I just whipped some up yesterday. It works so well on all the varieties of textures in my house. I hope it works for you!



How does it smell?  Do you add essential oils to your mixture?


----------



## yamilee21

GettingKinky said:


> How does it smell?  Do you add essential oils to your mixture?


If I happen to have any essential oils on hand, I add them. Tea tree oil is the one I usually happen to have, or lavender, but I don't really notice an odor without essential oils, either. My kids are super-sensitive about smells, and they have never complained... though that might be more due to being slathered in these oils and butters since birth, .


----------



## Chicoro

GettingKinky said:


> I’m thinking of making a mixture of SB aloe vera and coconut oil.  If it works well it could be my DB transitioning creme replacement.
> 
> ETA I just ordered all the ingredients from amazon. I can’t wait to make it.



The aloe vera is water based. So, two (2) things can adversely impact your mix. First, microbes from the aloe vera grow over time if there is no preservative or if the product is not kept refrigerated after you mix it. Secondly, water and oil/butter don't stay mixed. You may need to add some time of binder.


----------



## Chicoro

yamilee21 said:


> That's my go-to mix since those are the easiest ingredients to find; in fact, I just whipped some up yesterday. It works so well on all the varieties of textures in my house. I hope it works for you!



I would love to know your recipe. I fail when I add aloe vera to my mix. Obviously, I am doing something wrong.


----------



## Chicoro

It works!

I changed my braids and I braided them tightly from roots to ends. All of my braids, except one, unraveled with no major issues. So, I have to braid my hair tightly to stop the sections from shifting and having matted hair.  For the summer, I will be braiding my eight (8) braids tightly so that I have really firm braids. Incidentally, I left my hair alone for about five (5) days. I didn't even re-apply Shea butter during that time.

So, tight braids are good for me and my to avoid matted, tangle hair at wash or re-finger comb time.


----------



## GettingKinky

Chicoro said:


> The aloe vera is water based. So, two (2) things can adversely impact your mix. First, microbes from the aloe vera grow over time if there is no preservative or if the product is not kept refrigerated after you mix it. Secondly, water and oil/butter don't stay mixed. You may need to add some time of binder.



The recipe I found uses aloe vera gel. Maybe that is easier to use than straight aloe vera and the gel has a preservative in it so hopeful that prevents the microbes.


----------



## Chicoro

GettingKinky said:


> The recipe I found uses aloe vera gel. Maybe that is easier to use than straight aloe vera and the gel has a preservative in it so hopeful that prevents the microbes.



Ok! Thanks.


----------



## sunnieb

Here's my latest Shea butter batch.   My mom is officially hooked, so I always scoop some for her to use. 

I gave my friend a sample of my last batch for her daughter and she's hooked too!  The Sisterhood of the Shea is spreading!


----------



## Chicoro

sunnieb said:


> Here's my latest Shea butter batch.   My mom is officially hooked, so I always scoop some for her to use.
> 
> I gave my friend a sample of my last batch for her daughter and she's hooked too!  The Sisterhood of the Shea is spreading!
> 
> View attachment 430961



That looks like edible, delicious butter. I want to eat it. Yummy!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I think I’m gonna switch my line up to APB  Cupachu Moisturizer, oil blend, X21 Cream, then Shea Butter until my hair gets a bit longer. The Carefree Curl makes my hair a little crispy since there isn’t any hair to twist to hold the moisture in. I’ll try it again once my hair gets a little longer.


----------



## Aggie

Chicoro said:


> The aloe vera is water based. So, two (2) things can adversely impact your mix. First, microbes from the aloe vera grow over time if there is no preservative or if the product is not kept refrigerated after you mix it. Secondly, water and oil/butter don't stay mixed. You may need to add some time of binder.


Agreed @Chicoro. I only add aloe vera when I know I can use it all up right away or within 2-3 days max in the fridge.


----------



## caribeandiva

sunnieb said:


> ...I gave my friend a sample of my last batch for her daughter and she's hooked too!  The Sisterhood of the Shea is spreading!
> 
> View attachment 430961


The sisterhood of the traveling Shea


----------



## caribeandiva

kupenda said:


> Anyone noticing nicer cuticles on their nails due to shea usage?


Me!! I was admiring my nails the other day because of how good and long they look unpolished. I haven’t done anything to my nails in months! Not even filling them or clear nail polish. I don’t remember them ever been this long or strong before. They’re not breaking or peeling. I was wondering what changed within the past few months when it hit me: Shea butter! Using the stuff to seal with daily has benefited my nails too. Who knew?!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Me!! I was admiring my nails the other day because of how good and long they look unpolished. I haven’t done anything to my nails in months! Not even filling them or clear nail polish. I don’t remember them ever been this long or strong before. They’re not breaking or peeling. I was wondering what changed within the past few months when it hit me: *Shea butter! Using the stuff to seal with daily has benefited my nails too. Who knew?*!



Someone must have mentioned the benefit to nails up thread because I have I posted it in first post, along with the other benefits. I think Shea acts upon the keratin and proteins of our hair and nails. But I don't know how or why.


----------



## GGsKin

Chicoro said:


> Someone must have mentioned the benefit to nails up thread because I have I posted it in first post, along with the other benefits. I think Shea acts upon the keratin and proteins of our hair and nails. But I don't know how or why.



I noticed my nails had stopped splitting and were more moisturised.


----------



## Chicoro

AbsyBlvd said:


> I noticed my nails had stopped splitting and were more moisturised.



Thank you! That was really early on, too, when you said it. I documented it right away. I didn't pay attention, but I see my little nails are sprouting, too.


----------



## Chicoro

Shea butter has been so good to me, I forgot about the one huge benefit I have received. I no longer lose entire curls. I used to lose whole, thick curls. It's been a long time since that's happened. I'm getting spoiled and becoming ungrateful. Shame on me! Thank you Queen Shea.


----------



## caribeandiva

My friend’s progress!!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> My friend’s progress!!
> 
> View attachment 430993


 

Hair Feets gone WILD!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I pulled the plug and bought some butters from 3cayg and some oils from pandjtrading. That’s enough spending for a while


----------



## yamilee21

Chicoro said:


> I would love to know your recipe. I fail when I add aloe vera to my mix. Obviously, I am doing something wrong.



I use Lily of the Desert aloe vera gel. But we do use up the mixtures fairly quickly, usually within 2-3 weeks. I only keep them in the refrigerator during the summer; the rest of the time my house is cold enough that they do not go bad. Toward the end, there may be a little separation, but I just re-whip with a small whisk.

The recipe I made most recently was 8 oz shea butter, 4 oz coconut oil and 4 oz aloe vera gel with a few drops of tea tree oil, whipped for a very, very long time. I use the same base for skin cream, but add other oils, such as camphor, eucalyptus, argan. I still have a jar of the skin cream from about 6 weeks ago, and it has not separated or gone bad.

I'm jealous of the positive effect shea is having on everyone's nails! I think my nails must be immune to the power of shea, because they look as awful as ever.


----------



## caribeandiva

yamilee21 said:


> I’m jealous of the positive effect shea is having on everyone's nails! I think my nails must be immune to the power of shea, because they look as awful as ever.


Give it time. It took me 5 months to notice a difference.


----------



## Chicoro

yamilee21 said:


> I use Lily of the Desert aloe vera gel. But we do use up the mixtures fairly quickly, usually within 2-3 weeks. I only keep them in the refrigerator during the summer; the rest of the time my house is cold enough that they do not go bad. Toward the end, there may be a little separation, but I just re-whip with a small whisk.
> 
> The recipe I made most recently was 8 oz shea butter, 4 oz coconut oil and 4 oz aloe vera gel with a few drops of tea tree oil, whipped for a very, very long time. I use the same base for skin cream, but add other oils, such as camphor, eucalyptus, argan. I still have a jar of the skin cream from about 6 weeks ago, and it has not separated or gone bad.
> 
> I'm jealous of the positive effect shea is having on everyone's nails! I think my nails must be immune to the power of shea, because they look as awful as ever.



Thank you for writing out all this detailed information! I appreciate the time and effort.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Give it time. It took me 5 months to notice a difference.



It took me about two years.  I just noticed my nails yesterday and I've been on the Shea train almost 18 months.


----------



## yamilee21

caribeandiva said:


> Give it time. It took me 5 months to notice a difference.


, how much more time though? I've been using shea faithfully for TEN years! If my nails were going to look better as a side effect, it should have happened, oh, at least 8 years ago,  .


----------



## caribeandiva

yamilee21 said:


> , how much more time though? I've been using shea faithfully for TEN years! If my nails were going to look better as a side effect, it should have happened, oh, at least 8 years ago,  .


----------



## naturalagain2

Anyone know how Shea butter fairs on colored hair? I'm thinking about coloring my hair but I want to continue using shea butter to twist my hair.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

I had the privilege of working with some 3cayg Shea butter.....let me tell YOU!!!! This stuff is top notch!

When I opened the pail, I noticed the lovely smell right away. Yes, it's nutty, but it has a nice & almost calming aroma.

The butter is very creamy. It has a layer of white film on it...almost like its wrapped in a creamy cloud.

 

I melted it down with some other oils and placed it in the freezer wrapped tightly for an hour. Still creamy....

 

Set my standing mixer to the "creaming" setting and mixed in 2 minute increments for 6 minutes, scrapping the sides in between. Put the mixer on the "whipping" setting for 2 additional minutes and lawd....

 

Just pure loveliness....

 

I've worked with a few companies and their Shea butter...

Wholesalessuppliesplus...Save your money & don't do it...That stuff was hard as a brick and smelled horrid.

Oslove Organics...a great seller and nice butter. 

Cleopatra...butter is nice as well. 

But if you want the cream of the crop....That real deal Holyfield.....

 

3cayg is where it's at!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

naturalagain2 said:


> Anyone know how Shea butter fairs on colored hair? I'm thinking about coloring my hair but I want to continue using shea butter to twist my hair.



Are you going lighter or darker?

I "color" darker with henna & indigo and Shea butter compliments the color well as it almost makes the hair appear even more darker.

I don't have any experience with using Shea butter on lighter hair. I'm assuming it would be a great aid for fortifying and keeping the hair moisturized and strong (health wise) since going lighter does require a bit more care.


----------



## naturalagain2

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Are you going lighter or darker?
> 
> I "color" darker with henna & indigo and Shea butter compliments the color well as it almost makes the hair appear even more darker.
> 
> I don't have any experience with using Shea butter on lighter hair. I'm assuming it would be a great aid for fortifying and keeping the hair moisturized and strong (health wise) since going lighter does require a bit more care.



I was thinking (not sold yet) ginger copper with blonde highlights.


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I had the privilege of working with some 3cayg Shea butter.....let me tell YOU!!!! This stuff is top notch!
> 
> When I opened the pail, I noticed the lovely smell right away. Yes, it's nutty, but it has a nice & almost calming aroma.
> 
> The butter is very creamy. It has a layer of white film on it...almost like its wrapped in a creamy cloud.
> 
> View attachment 431073
> 
> I melted it down with some other oils and placed it in the freezer wrapped tightly for an hour. Still creamy....
> 
> View attachment 431069
> 
> Set my standing mixer to the "creaming" setting and mixed in 2 minute increments for 6 minutes, scrapping the sides in between. Put the mixer on the "whipping" setting for 2 additional minutes and lawd....
> 
> View attachment 431075
> 
> Just pure loveliness....
> 
> View attachment 431071
> 
> I've worked with a few companies and their Shea butter...
> 
> Wholesalessuppliesplus...Save your money & don't do it...That stuff was hard as a brick and smelled horrid.
> 
> Oslove Organics...a great seller and nice butter.
> 
> Cleopatra...butter is nice as well.
> 
> But if you want the cream of the crop....That real deal Holyfield.....
> 
> View attachment 431077
> 
> 3cayg is where it's at!



So heavenly!


----------



## Chicoro

I had to get to the store to get some essential oil to put in my Shea butter. They only had two left. When I got home I realized that I was supposed to buy lemongrass and NOT citronella. Well, I guess I'll be protected from mosquitos until this batch is finished. The citronella smells sweet and soft in my Shea mix. I really like it. It has a gorgeous smell. I think my Higher Self, dazed and confused me temporarily so that I would buy the citronella by accident.


Night, night all!


----------



## Garner

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I had the privilege of working with some 3cayg Shea butter.....let me tell YOU!!!! This stuff is top notch!
> 
> When I opened the pail, I noticed the lovely smell right away. Yes, it's nutty, but it has a nice & almost calming aroma.
> 
> The butter is very creamy. It has a layer of white film on it...almost like its wrapped in a creamy cloud.
> 
> View attachment 431073
> 
> I melted it down with some other oils and placed it in the freezer wrapped tightly for an hour. Still creamy....
> 
> View attachment 431069
> 
> Set my standing mixer to the "creaming" setting and mixed in 2 minute increments for 6 minutes, scrapping the sides in between. Put the mixer on the "whipping" setting for 2 additional minutes and lawd....
> 
> View attachment 431075
> 
> Just pure loveliness....
> 
> View attachment 431071
> 
> I've worked with a few companies and their Shea butter...
> 
> Wholesalessuppliesplus...Save your money & don't do it...That stuff was hard as a brick and smelled horrid.
> 
> Oslove Organics...a great seller and nice butter.
> 
> Cleopatra...butter is nice as well.
> 
> But if you want the cream of the crop....That real deal Holyfield.....
> 
> View attachment 431077
> 
> 3cayg is where it's at!


@ElevatedEnergy you always make your Shea Mixture so creamy, almost like a desert.  What oils did you use in your mixture?  I am so glad you shared regarding your experiences with the various suppliers of Shea.  In looking at the comments of others that used 3cayg, all were extremely positive.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Garner said:


> @ElevatedEnergy you always make your Shea Mixture so creamy, almost like a desert.  What oils did you use in your mixture?  I am so glad you shared regarding your experiences with the various suppliers of Shea.  In looking at the comments of others that used 3cayg, all were extremely positive.



@Garner
I have 2 different blends I make...But for each I prefer Ceramide rich oils because they are light so easily absorbed by the skin and hair. I like to pair the Ceramide oils with fruit oils. Shea, plus ceramides plus fruit oils just make a lovely combination.

So for blend 1: Shea, Safflower Oil that I infuse with herbs, and apricot oil.

For blend 2: Shea, Ricebran Oil that I infuse with herbs, and peach kernel oil.

My ratio of Shea to oils is 1 to 1. So half and half.

I've tried many different combos, ratios and techniques over this last year and those are my favorite. The mixture ends up being light, fluffy and spreads easily. Only a small amount of it is needed to get the job done. When I apply, I only do a fingertip for my whole head of hair which lasts for usually 7 days. I only reapply to my ends maybe once or twice in between.


----------



## Garner

@ElevatedEnergy I like ceramide rich oils also and mix them with my leave in conditioner.  I just recently acquired some Safflower Oil as Hempseed Oil has been  bae for years.  That is great you only have to use a fingertip for your beautiful hair, lasting for 7 days.


----------



## Chicoro

@ElevatedEnergy ,

Can we get a small tutorial on the ins and outs of ceramide rich oils? I know Google is my friend, but  YOU are our Shea Sister!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> @ElevatedEnergy ,
> 
> Can we get a small tutorial on the ins and outs of ceramide rich oils? I know Google is my friend, but  YOU are our Shea Sister!




Sure! You know I got my Shea Siblings!

I love Ceramide rich oils and have been using them consistently in my routine for close to 3 years after being inspired by this particular thread and the OP documenting her progress.

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...mony-and-the-evolution-of-my-bun-pics.488440/

And this:

http://www.bellemocha.com/2010/01/stronger-cuticle-layer-with-ceramides.html

I would highly recommend reading those but for a quick wrap up of them both:

Ceramides are the "glue" that bind the cuticle and the cortex of the hair together. It helps in the prevention of split ends. 
Ceramides help protect the cuticle layer of the hair which in turn slows down moisture and protein loss. They are high in linoleic acid and helps to flatten the cuticle. When cuticles lay flat; hair is shinier, retains moisture better, feels smoother, porosity and elasticity are improved.


For my own personal experience, the biggest change I noticed right away was the difference in my split ends. I was transitioning and was dealing with tons of splits. Once I started using the ceramides, it was almost as if the splits just repaired themselves and I haven't had an issue with splits since. 

Then I added Ayurvedic powders a year and a half later to my routine and I noticed my need to do protein treatments was almost non-existent. So ceramides plus Ayurvedic powders equal a lovely fortifying and strengthening treatment. (Particularly Brahmi or Bhringraj)

Then I added Mango Butter a few months later and I noticed my need to moisturize in between washing was few and far in between. Its high fatty acid content makes it an intensive moisturizer for hair.

Then around the fall of last year, Shea butter hit the scene and my hair journey has been a wrap. Ceramides, Ayurvedic powders & butters have been my hairs saving grace.

*So ceramides are great alone but when used with certain ingredients are almost magical. *

How I use them:
*In an Ayurvedic Herbal Oil 
*A Ceramide Buttercream Hair Treatment 
(I use this pre-wash on the last 6 inches of my hair after spritzing my hair with very warm water. I leave the treatment in overnight) It has a Ceramide Oil, Mango Butter, Shea butter, An Ayurvedic powder, Argan oil & Coconut Cream Concentrate (which has a high fat content & also has the ability to penetrate deep within the hair strands to plasticize the cortex, making hair stronger)
*In my Shea Butter Blends

My favorite Ceramide Oil hands down is Safflower Oil and I use it on my hair and face. However, here is a list of some Oils and their ceramide percentages:

Safflower oil 78%
Grape seed oil 73%
Poppy seed oil 70%
Sunflower oil 68%
Hemp oil 60%
Corn oil 59%
Wheat germ oil 55%
Cottonseed oil 54%
Soybean oil 51%
Walnut oil 51%
Sesame oil 45%
Rice bran oil 39%
Pistachio oil 32.7%
Peanut oil 32% 
Canola oil 21%
Egg yolk 16%
Linseed oil 15%
Lard 10%
Olive oil 10%
Palm oil 10%
Cocoa butter 3%
Macadamia oil 2%
Butter 2%


----------



## Chicoro

Thank you @ElevatedEnergy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Garner

Excellent @ElevatedEnergy !


----------



## caribeandiva

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I had the privilege of working with some 3cayg Shea butter.....let me tell YOU!!!! This stuff is top notch!
> 
> When I opened the pail, I noticed the lovely smell right away. Yes, it's nutty, but it has a nice & almost calming aroma.
> 
> The butter is very creamy. It has a layer of white film on it...almost like its wrapped in a creamy cloud.
> 
> View attachment 431073
> 
> I melted it down with some other oils and placed it in the freezer wrapped tightly for an hour. Still creamy....
> 
> View attachment 431069
> 
> Set my standing mixer to the "creaming" setting and mixed in 2 minute increments for 6 minutes, scrapping the sides in between. Put the mixer on the "whipping" setting for 2 additional minutes and lawd....
> 
> View attachment 431075
> 
> Just pure loveliness....
> 
> View attachment 431071
> 
> I've worked with a few companies and their Shea butter...
> 
> Wholesalessuppliesplus...Save your money & don't do it...That stuff was hard as a brick and smelled horrid.
> 
> Oslove Organics...a great seller and nice butter.
> 
> Cleopatra...butter is nice as well.
> 
> But if you want the cream of the crop....That real deal Holyfield.....
> 
> View attachment 431077
> 
> 3cayg is where it's at!


----------



## betteron2day

@ElevatedEnergy  why do you put your mixture in the freezer for an hour? Does it make it whip better?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@ElevatedEnergy You are simply perfect in every way. 

Now I wanna watch Mary Poppins lol


----------



## reallynow

Thank you @ElevatedEnergy   I love this thread!   Still shea sliding over here.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

betteron2day said:


> @ElevatedEnergy  why do you put your mixture in the freezer for an hour? Does it make it whip better?



I have tried whipping Shea butter without melting it first and while it's ok, I do have to used a mesh sieve to get lumps out after the whipping process. And honestly I whip alot of Shea butter and I really ain't got time for that. LOL Plus the application from not melting it is not as smooth.

So the reason why I put it in the freezer after melting it is because, when you melt Shea....you are pretty much separating all of its fatty acids from each other. If you leave it out at room temperature; as it solidifies again it will become crystallized or grainy....this is because the fatty acids will clump to each other and resolidify together. So the faster you resolidify, the less chance you have of your final mixture becoming grainy. Most people use the fridge...I prefer the freezer.

So yes...melting Shea, adding the other oils then freezing them together equals a very smooth, fluffy, creamy and spreadable butter. And after the whipping is done, I don't have to worry about anything other than putting it in a jar. So it's a lot less work on the back end if that makes sense.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @ElevatedEnergy You are simply perfect in every way.
> 
> Now I wanna watch Mary Poppins lol



Girl if you don't quit!!! Y'all are just getting all my hits....But please believe there were many misses in between!


----------



## Chicoro

Pssssstttt!!!!!!!!
Everybody, I spotted a unicorn in another thread.

I don't think she is a Shea-Made Unicorn, but genetically, she is of the same family.  Be quiet though, and don't be scaring her. She is moving in silence and  doing her thing in the Lusicious Healthy Ends thread. Try not to make any noise when you go over there, like I did. I couldn't resist asking about her hair regimen.  She might hear you coming and then gallop away before you can get a good look. But hopefully, she'll continue along as is and we can get a good long look at her luscious, fabulous hair!

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ds-challenge-2018.828867/page-7#post-24771685


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> Pssssstttt!!!!!!!!
> Everybody, I spotted a unicorn in another thread.
> 
> I don't think she is a Shea-Made Unicorn, but genetically, she is of the same family.  Be quiet though, and don't be scaring her. She is moving in silence and  doing her thing in the Lusicious Healthy Ends thread. *Try not to make any noise when you go over there, like I did*. I couldn't resist asking about her hair regimen.  She might hear you coming and then gallop away before you can get a good look. But hopefully, she'll continue along as is and we can get a good long look at her luscious, fabulous hair!
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ds-challenge-2018.828867/page-7#post-24771685



Me trying to act natural and not scare away this unicorn! 

 

 

*Gallops over to thread*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ElevatedEnergy 
While lurking at work I had a 5lb Cart of 3Cayg (sp) made and getting ready to hit PayNah, before I came to my durn senses droolin' & foolin' over your SB-Blends..... 

I have plenty (for now).  But trust & beweave, I'm getting those 5lb's of 3Cayg(sp).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Whipped Up:
Unrefined SB (Oslove)
Wheat Germ Powder
a tiny splash of WG Ohio
a tiny splash of Pure Argan Oil
a tiny splash of Pumpkin Seed Oil


----------



## Belle Du Jour

Haven't read through all 141 pages 
Look y'all, I'm just using shea butter straight from the tub.  I haven't been whipping it or adding anything to it.  Is that sufficient?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Belle Du Jour said:


> Haven't read through all 141 pages
> Look y'all, I'm just using shea butter straight from the tub.  I haven't been whipping it or adding anything to it.  Is that sufficient?


If it works, why fix it? We’re just greedy and want as many nutrients as we can pack in lol


----------



## Belle Du Jour

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> If it works, why fix it? We’re just greedy and want as many nutrients as we can pack in lol



I've been doing an UBER low maintenance routine.  I only take down my hair and wash/deep condition monthly.  I flat twist/2 strand twist my hair and leave it alone.  I co-wash the twists as needed between take downs.  I've been slathering shea butter on my edges and ends daily.  That's it.  I seem to be (finally!) retaining length from the ends now.  I took a picture today and I'm curious to see what my hair looks like in December 2018.


----------



## sarumoki

I'm still only on page 46 out of 141(!!!!) but I just finished making my first mix today! It's so smooth and creamy, like frosting. I just want to roll around all in it. I used shea butter from the BSS (this one) and one of the Hollywood Beauty oil mixes that I'm trying to use up from my stash. My hair likes that oil, but the smell is too strong so I never use it. Mixing it with the oil made the smell a bit lighter.

Now I'm filling my shopping cart with more butter, and more oils, and ALL THE SCENTS! I'm about to be a shea fiend! Hair butter, body butter, cuticle butter... It's lit! And then later today I'm going to Dollar Tree to get some glass jars. Guess what everyone is getting for Christmas?


----------



## Garner

sarumoki said:


> I'm still only on page 46 out of 141(!!!!) but I just finished making my first mix today! It's so smooth and creamy, like frosting. I just want to roll around all in it. I used shea butter from the BSS (this one) and one of the Hollywood Beauty oil mixes that I'm trying to use up from my stash. My hair likes that oil, but the smell is too strong so I never use it. Mixing it with the oil made the smell a bit lighter.
> 
> Now I'm filling my shopping cart with more butter, and more oils, and ALL THE SCENTS! I'm about to be a shea fiend! Hair butter, body butter, cuticle butter... It's lit! And then later today I'm going to Dollar Tree to get some glass jars. Guess what everyone is getting for Christmas?


Congratulations and Welcome!!!  You will find this thread an interesting read with very supportive people.  You are going to enjoy the empowerment in making your own mixes.


----------



## sarumoki

Garner said:


> Congratulations and Welsome!!!  You will find this thread an interesting read with very supportive people.  You are going to enjoy the empowerment in making your own mixes.


Thanks! The thing that finally convinced me was that I "borrowed" some shea body butter from my mom and my skin has been so soft and smooth and buttery and glowy... Even after I shower/wash my hands. And as a restaurant worker, I wash my hands a *lot*. So I took a look at the ingredients and what do you know? Shea butter! Then I remembered this thread and I started reading and I just couldn't stay away!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

sarumoki said:


> Thanks! The thing that finally convinced me was that I "borrowed" some shea body butter from my mom and my skin has been so soft and smooth and buttery and glowy... Even after I shower/wash my hands. And as a restaurant worker, I wash my hands a *lot*. So I took a look at the ingredients and what do you know? Shea butter! *Then I remembered this thread and I started reading and I just couldn't stay away!*


*sung to the tune of Step into the Badside from Dreamgirls movie* Step into the Shea Siiide, step into the Shea Shea siiiide!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> While lurking at work I had a 5lb Cart of 3Cayg (sp) made and getting ready to hit PayNah, before I came to my durn senses droolin' & foolin' over your SB-Blends.....
> 
> I have plenty (for now).  But trust & beweave, I'm getting those 5lb's of 3Cayg(sp).



 *waves greasy Shea fangas* 
Now is not the time to come to your senses.....spend them coins on that 3cayg pail!  JK Sis!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Pssssstttt!!!!!!!!
> Everybody, I spotted a unicorn in another thread.
> 
> I don't think she is a Shea-Made Unicorn, but genetically, she is of the same family.  Be quiet though, and don't be scaring her. She is moving in silence and  doing her thing in the Lusicious Healthy Ends thread. Try not to make any noise when you go over there, like I did. I couldn't resist asking about her hair regimen.  She might hear you coming and then gallop away before you can get a good look. But hopefully, she'll continue along as is and we can get a good long look at her luscious, fabulous hair!
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ds-challenge-2018.828867/page-7#post-24771685


Lemme know when you do the announcement. I got her golden pail right here.  I’ve been itching to make one for a while now.


----------



## caribeandiva

sarumoki said:


> ...
> Now I'm filling my shopping cart with more butter, and more oils, and ALL THE SCENTS! I'm about to be a *shea fiend*! Hair butter, body butter, cuticle butter... It's lit! And then later today I'm going to Dollar Tree to get some glass jars. Guess what everyone is getting for Christmas?


@Chicoro  I think this word should be added to your Shea dictionary


----------



## caribeandiva

We should get a commission on all the business we send to 3cayg!  I’m happy they’re so popular though. I want them to win!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

caribeandiva said:


> We should get a commission on all the business we send to 3cayg!  I’m happy they’re so popular though. I want them to win!



I know right!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

caribeandiva said:


> We should get a commission on all the business we send to 3cayg!  I’m happy they’re so popular though. I want them to win!


Mayne, I bought a couple of pails and some other butters. Someone would’ve made a nice commission off me


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Lemme know when you do the announcement. I got her golden pail right here.  I’ve been itching to make one for a while now.



She doesn't use Shea butter. She stated in her post that she hates oils. She's a cousin and fellow unicorn, but not a Shea made unicorn. So, no pail.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bought Pure Mafura Butter to Blend in with my S-Butter Blends,


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Straightened on low heat (320) using Queen Shea right out the pail. Postpartum shedding is really killing me softly...I just wanted it straight enough to pass a comb through it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Ooh, girl you fine!


----------



## sarumoki

Yesterday was wash day and I used my mix for the first time when I put it into two strand twists after. My hair is feeling super smooth this morning and my ends are actually coiling together instead of going every which way. Shea is officially staying in the regimen!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I finally got my package from 3cayG

Cocoa Butter smells like I should pop a piece in my mouth, muru muru is so moisturizing, cupuacu smells like a drank, the ivory Shea is softer than the yellow, but they’re both pretty dang soft. Here’s a family photo: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*excuse the toes.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I finally got my package from 3cayG
> 
> Cocoa Butter smells like I should pop a piece in my mouth, muru muru is so moisturizing, cupuacu smells like a drank, the ivory Shea is softer than the yellow, but they’re both pretty dang soft. Here’s a family photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *excuse the toes.



This calls for my favorite Gif.....


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ElevatedEnergy said:


> This calls for my favorite Gif.....
> 
> View attachment 431273


I was demonstrating this to my mom the other day


----------



## GettingKinky

@ElevatedEnergy  your hair is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Chicoro

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I finally got my package from 3cayG
> 
> Cocoa Butter smells like I should pop a piece in my mouth, muru muru is so moisturizing, cupuacu smells like a drank, the ivory Shea is softer than the yellow, but they’re both pretty dang soft. Here’s a family photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *excuse the toes.



It's them toes that let us know it's real.  'They' cute, too -the toes!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Chicoro said:


> It's them toes that let us know it's real.  'They' cute, too -the toes!


Thanks 
I didn’t know my toes were out until I literally about to post the pic. By then, I wasn’t about to do any editing lol


----------



## kupenda

ElevatedEnergy said:


> This calls for my favorite Gif.....
> 
> View attachment 431273




This gif slays me *falls out*
I just have so many questions!


----------



## kupenda

I haven’t been using my shea butter lately. The level of lazy I’ve exerted is shameful. But I’m back on it today! Before I spell out my weekend hair plans, ladies can I use Shea butter if I’m also planning to use gel? I’ve done a top bun with some hair added and although it’s super cute, gel can be quite drying. Should I apply the Shea butter then apply the gel on top before my scarf to set overnight?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

GettingKinky said:


> @ElevatedEnergy  your hair is gorgeous!!!



Thank you!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

kupenda said:


> This gif slays me *falls out*
> I just have so many questions!



I know!!! I'm not sure why, but I often wonder if this is a boy or a girl!!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

kupenda said:


> I haven’t been using my shea butter lately. The level of lazy I’ve exerted is shameful. But I’m back on it today! Before I spell out my weekend hair plans, ladies can I use Shea butter if I’m also planning to use gel? I’ve done a top bun with some hair added and although it’s super cute, gel can be quite drying. Should I apply the Shea butter then apply the gel on top before my scarf to set overnight?



I think @Chicoro uses gel with her Shea application.

I would suggest testing it on your hands first. Rub a little Shea butter on the back of your hand, then rub a little of your gel on top. If you don't get those little white balls and the product still looks smooth and clear...then you should be good. The Shea should be a nice barrier between your hair and the gel.

I'm going on vacation next week in humid Florida, so I know Imma need a little gel for my bun...so I'll be testing the same theory out soon. I plan on using KCCC.

Edit to add because I misread: Yes, I would just mist with a little water, apply the Shea butter, then the gel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ElevatedEnergy 
..... Okay!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Getting ready to whip my latest Blend


----------



## kupenda

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I think @Chicoro uses gel with her Shea application.
> 
> I would suggest testing it on your hands first. Rub a little Shea butter on the back of your hand, then rub a little of your gel on top. If you don't get those little white balls and the product still looks smooth and clear...then you should be good. The Shea should be a nice barrier between your hair and the gel.
> 
> I'm going on vacation next week in humid Florida, so I know Imma need a little gel for my bun...so I'll be testing the same theory out soon. I plan on using KCCC.
> 
> Edit to add because I misread: Yes, I would just mist with a little water, apply the Shea butter, then the gel.




Thank you!


----------



## sarumoki

I made it to page 106 and then I gave up. I'll go back and peruse previous posts if I'm looking for specific info but for now, I'm just going to call myself caught up.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> ..... Okay!


----------



## Sosoothing

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I was demonstrating this to my mom the other day



 now this￼ made me literally laugh out loud. I can only image what the scene. Did you nail it?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Sosoothing said:


> now this￼ made me literally laugh out loud. I can only image what the scene. Did you nail it?


I think I did. My legs aren’t used to doing those movements


----------



## yynot

@ElevatedEnergy Where do you get your oils?


----------



## Chicoro

sarumoki said:


> I made it to page 106 and then I gave up. I'll go back and peruse previous posts if *I'm looking for specific info* but for now, I'm just going to call myself caught up.



If you feel comfortable enough to share what you are looking for, maybe we can help you.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I have been recovering from “festivities” for  2 days and I haven’t really applied any hair products or even tied my hair up. I also slept on just a cotton pillowcase for the first night. Surprisingly, my hair is still somewhat soft, but I’m going to apply my moisturizer and butter when I wake up fully.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

yynot said:


> @ElevatedEnergy Where do you get your oils?



I have a few places I like....Brambleberry (bulk purchases), MountainRose Herbs, Piping Rock, Vitacost...it all just depends. If there is one in particular that you are looking for I can tell you where I get it from, because I rarely buy all of them at the same place.


----------



## Chicoro

_PSSSSSSSSSSTTTTT! !!!!!_


A unicorn tried to post a picture 'discreetly'.

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/hip-tbl-beyond-challenge-2018.801937/page-74#post-24777005

See post #2205, first picture.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> _PSSSSSSSSSSTTTTT! !!!!!_
> 
> 
> A unicorn tried to post a picture 'discretely'.
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/hip-tbl-beyond-challenge-2018.801937/page-74#post-24777005
> 
> See post #2205, first picture.


----------



## GettingKinky

I made my first batch of shea-loe today. If it works well, I’ll just need to find the right essential oil to add to fix the smell. I tried orange and didn’t really like it. Maybe lemon.


----------



## caribeandiva

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Straightened on low heat (320) using Queen Shea right out the pail. Postpartum shedding is really killing me softly...I just wanted it straight enough to pass a comb through it.
> 
> View attachment 431253


Gorgeousness all around!! Your is my goal! I hope my drooling over your hair doesn’t cause it to revert.


----------



## caribeandiva

My 6 months progress!


----------



## yynot

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I have a few places I like....Brambleberry (bulk purchases), MountainRose Herbs, Piping Rock, Vitacost...it all just depends. If there is one in particular that you are looking for I can tell you where I get it from, because I rarely buy all of them at the same place.



I was looking at one of your posts about your mixtures...particularly the safflower, peach kernel, apricot oil, rice bran oil and what herbs do you infuse with?

Man, y’all so nice up in here.  It’s like y’all some heavenly angels or fairy godsisters, always helping and stuff.  I’m trying to get on the bandwagon.


----------



## Kindheart

I love Shea butter I use it for my skin and hair , I usually seal my hair with it after refreshing and don’t need to seal again til wash day . It’s very effective


----------



## Chicoro

GettingKinky said:


> I made my first batch of shea-loe today. If it works well, I’ll just need to find the right essential oil to add to fix the smell. I tried orange and didn’t really like it. Maybe lemon.
> 
> View attachment 431445 View attachment 431447



Looks good!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Gorgeousness all around!! Your is my goal! I hope my drooling over your hair doesn’t cause it to revert.



Check out my link in my post #4245 of this thread. She trying to sneak in pictures in other threads. But, I'm the HAWK! I try to stay vigilant in my pursuit of Shea Made Hair Unicorns.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> My 6 months progress!
> View attachment 431461



Those ends continue to thicken, hair by hair. It looks like your hair continues to drop in length, too. Keep doing what you are doing. No modifications! Looks good, too.


----------



## Chicoro

yynot said:


> I was looking at one of your posts about your mixtures...particularly the safflower, peach kernel, apricot oil, rice bran oil and what herbs do you infuse with?
> 
> Man, y’all so nice up in here.  *It’s like y’all some heavenly angels or fairy godsisters, always helping and stuff. * I’m trying to get on the bandwagon.



"What did you say, Baby?_* I was a bit distracted working some magic for one of my girls.* _


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Sure! You know I got my Shea Siblings!
> 
> I love Ceramide rich oils and have been using them consistently in my routine for close to 3 years after being inspired by this particular thread and the OP documenting her progress.
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...mony-and-the-evolution-of-my-bun-pics.488440/
> 
> And this:
> 
> http://www.bellemocha.com/2010/01/stronger-cuticle-layer-with-ceramides.html
> 
> I would highly recommend reading those but for a quick wrap up of them both:
> 
> Ceramides are the "glue" that bind the cuticle and the cortex of the hair together. It helps in the prevention of split ends.
> Ceramides help protect the cuticle layer of the hair which in turn slows down moisture and protein loss. They are high in linoleic acid and helps to flatten the cuticle. When cuticles lay flat; hair is shinier, retains moisture better, feels smoother, porosity and elasticity are improved.
> 
> 
> For my own personal experience, the biggest change I noticed right away was the difference in my split ends. I was transitioning and was dealing with tons of splits. Once I started using the ceramides, it was almost as if the splits just repaired themselves and I haven't had an issue with splits since.
> 
> Then I added Ayurvedic powders a year and a half later to my routine and I noticed my need to do protein treatments was almost non-existent. So ceramides plus Ayurvedic powders equal a lovely fortifying and strengthening treatment. (Particularly Brahmi or Bhringraj)
> 
> Then I added Mango Butter a few months later and I noticed my need to moisturize in between washing was few and far in between. Its high fatty acid content makes it an intensive moisturizer for hair.
> 
> Then around the fall of last year, Shea butter hit the scene and my hair journey has been a wrap. Ceramides, Ayurvedic powders & butters have been my hairs saving grace.
> 
> *So ceramides are great alone but when used with certain ingredients are almost magical. *
> 
> How I use them:
> *In an Ayurvedic Herbal Oil
> *A Ceramide Buttercream Hair Treatment
> (I use this pre-wash on the last 6 inches of my hair after spritzing my hair with very warm water. I leave the treatment in overnight) It has a Ceramide Oil, Mango Butter, Shea butter, An Ayurvedic powder, Argan oil & Coconut Cream Concentrate (which has a high fat content & also has the ability to penetrate deep within the hair strands to plasticize the cortex, making hair stronger)
> *In my Shea Butter Blends
> 
> My favorite Ceramide Oil hands down is Safflower Oil and I use it on my hair and face. However, here is a list of some Oils and their ceramide percentages:
> 
> Safflower oil 78%
> Grape seed oil 73%
> Poppy seed oil 70%
> Sunflower oil 68%
> Hemp oil 60%
> Corn oil 59%
> Wheat germ oil 55%
> Cottonseed oil 54%
> Soybean oil 51%
> Walnut oil 51%
> Sesame oil 45%
> Rice bran oil 39%
> Pistachio oil 32.7%
> Peanut oil 32%
> Canola oil 21%
> Egg yolk 16%
> Linseed oil 15%
> Lard 10%
> Olive oil 10%
> Palm oil 10%
> Cocoa butter 3%
> Macadamia oil 2%
> Butter 2%



This was such a gem of a post and chock full of information, I copied it in its entirety and put in the first post of this thread, under 'Tutorials'. I have it there along with keeping household/bathroom pipes clean and grease free.


----------



## Chicoro

We are in month #6! We are about to turn the corner to counting down 2018, the Year of Shea Butter!

Jump on the Shea  train and at least give it a try. Come, December 31st, I'm going to have my hair blowing in the wind.  Don't be a hater because you waited to join later.

Shea Sexiness...December 2018!​


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

GettingKinky said:


> I made my *first batch* of shea-loe today. If it works well, I’ll just need to find the right essential oil to add to fix the smell. I tried orange and didn’t really like it. Maybe lemon.
> 
> View attachment 431445 View attachment 431447



 

I'm so proud!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

caribeandiva said:


> Gorgeousness all around!! Your is my goal! I hope my drooling over your hair doesn’t cause it to revert.



Thank you Sis!

And Congrats to you!  Your progress is coming along ever so nicely. I am loving watching your Shea journey.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

yynot said:


> I was looking at one of your posts about your mixtures...particularly the safflower, peach kernel, apricot oil, rice bran oil and what herbs do you infuse with?
> 
> Man, y’all so nice up in here.  It’s like y’all some heavenly angels or fairy godsisters, always helping and stuff.  I’m trying to get on the bandwagon.



Safflower= Mountainside Herbs 
Peach Kernel= Piping Rock
Apricot=Vitacost 
Ricebran=Brambleberry

I infuse my Ayurvedic Butter with Fenugreek And Mustard Seeds
And my Herbal Butter with Oatstraw 

Ordering from all those different places will probably be a lot when you factor in shipping. So I would suggest maybe trying your local health food store like Vitamin Shop or Whole Foods. They sell the Now Brand of some of the oils...you may even be able to find Rice bran or Safflower Oil at your grocery store. If you really want to order online, try Vitacost OR Piping Rock. You may be able to pick them all up at one of those places without shipping being too much. Off the top of my head, I know that Vitacost has a flat rate shipping of $4.99. It's free after $50. 

And yes we share all our tips and tricks here. We love supporting each other and watching Shea transform our hair. It's such a joy reading the Shea success posts!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> Check out my link in my post #4245 of this thread. She trying to sneak in pictures in other threads. But, I'm the HAWK! I try to stay vigilant in my pursuit of Shea Made Hair Unicorns.



I will sneak it in here too.

 

This was after a 2 inch trim.

My hair is frizzy and poofy, so not straight _straight_. You know the straight that most people expect when one uses a flat iron. My goal was hair that I could pass a comb through. LOL I didn't think y'all would care to see my big frizz ball hair from behind.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ElevatedEnergy

Gurl....You know you need to Quit!
................................
That's all I got!  
STAPPPH It!


----------



## reallynow

@ElevatedEnergy  every time I come in here I'm cutting and pasting your extremely helpful posts.  One day I'm going to actually make some of your mixes.  

I did mix up some of my 3Cayg shea butter with brahmi powder and curly proverbz oil.  I love it and so does my hair.  

Still over here shea sliding!  This thread rocks!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Those ends continue to thicken, hair by hair. It looks like your hair continues to drop in length, too. Keep doing what you are doing. No modifications! Looks good, too.


Yes ma’am!!


----------



## caribeandiva

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Thank you Sis!
> 
> And Congrats to you!  Your progress is coming along ever so nicely. I am loving watching your Shea journey.


Thank you


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> *I will sneak it in here too.*
> 
> View attachment 431477
> 
> This was after a 2 inch trim.
> 
> My hair is frizzy and poofy, so not straight _straight_. You know the straight that most people expect when one uses a flat iron. My goal was hair that I could pass a comb through. LOL I didn't think y'all would care to see my big frizz ball hair from behind.


----------



## Garner

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I will sneak it in here too.
> 
> View attachment 431477
> 
> This was after a 2 inch trim.
> 
> My hair is frizzy and poofy, so not straight _straight_. You know the straight that most people expect when one uses a flat iron. My goal was hair that I could pass a comb through. LOL I didn't think y'all would care to see my big frizz ball hair from behind.


Love Your Hair!!!  Beautiful!!!


----------



## Garner

caribeandiva said:


> My 6 months progress!
> View attachment 431461


Congratulations!!!  Your hair is growing fast!!!


----------



## yynot

3Cayg shipping got me hesitating, geesh


----------



## yynot

Are using the yellow or ivory shea?


----------



## Kindheart

Is there a way to know wether yellow Shea has been dyed with borotutu powder or plain palm oil ?’

I use this Shea ^^
I also have some yellow Taha Shea it works well aswell but I prefer the pure raw organic one


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

yynot said:


> 3Cayg shipping got me hesitating, geesh


It had me hesitanting too. I had to keep tracking my number because the notifications weren’t popping up. I ordered on Monday and received it Friday.


----------



## Garner

Kindheart said:


> View attachment 431529 View attachment 431525 View attachment 431527 Is there a way to know wether yellow Shea has been dyed with borotutu powder or plain palm oil ?’
> 
> I use this Shea ^^
> I also have some yellow Taha Shea it works well aswell but I prefer the pure raw organic one


@Kindheart Is this Ivory Shea that you whipped? (1st pic)  If so you did a great job.  The raw organic Shea would have the unique nutty smell we are accustomed to.  Sometimes if Shea is old or outdated it could smell rancid or no longer have the nutty smell.


----------



## yynot

I ordered the ivory shea.  But I’m kind of thinking I should haves gotten the yellow.


----------



## NicWhite

I whipped up some yellow Shea butter from cleopatras.  That stuff is so gritty. I will never purchase the yellow one again. The ivory is much better.


----------



## Missjaxon

NicWhite said:


> I whipped up some yellow Shea butter from cleopatras.  That stuff is so gritty. I will never purchase the yellow one again. The ivory is much better.



@NicWhite 
That's interesting. I have the yellow one and it's smooth and silky. It may have melted and resolidified in transit. Did you try melting it and placing in the refrigerator to become solid or in the freezer like @ElevatedEnergy does?


----------



## NicWhite

Missjaxon said:


> @NicWhite
> That's interesting. I have the yellow one and it's smooth and silky. It may have melted and resolidified in transit. Did you try melting it and placing in the refrigerator to become solid or in the freezer like @ElevatedEnergy does?



No, I never tried that. I will do that next time I make a blend.  I have another  1 lb container of it in my stash. Thank you.


----------



## caribeandiva

NicWhite said:


> I whipped up some yellow Shea butter from cleopatras.  That stuff is so gritty. I will never purchase the yellow one again. The ivory is much better.


Gurl don’t say that! I’ll be whipping up my yellow Cleo Shea butter in a couple weeks. You’re scurring me.


----------



## Garner

caribeandiva said:


> Gurl don’t say that! I’ll be whipping up my yellow Cleo Shea butter in a couple weeks. You’re scurring me.


@caribeandiva You know Cleo's Choice has a 90 day return policy.  You can always call them.  They are very accessible and will answer phone calls and e-mails in a timely matter.  BTW...I have only tried the yellow and it is extremely creamy.  I purchased this 10 lb batch, 1.5 years ago.


----------



## caribeandiva

Garner said:


> @caribeandiva You know Cleo's Choice has a 90 day return policy.  You can always call them.  They are very accessible and will answer phone calls and e-mails in a timely matter.  BTW...I have only tried the yellow and it is extremely creamy.  I purchased this 10 lb batch, 1.5 years ago.


Thank you! I bought mine more than 3 months ago though. I’m keeping anyway. It felt very smooth in the jar. I’m not worried.


----------



## Missjaxon

NicWhite said:


> No, I never tried that. I will do that next time I make a blend.  I have another  1 lb container of it in my stash. Thank you.



@NicWhite 
You're welcome! I hope it works out for you.


----------



## sarumoki

Today is wash day again! For the first time since going natural I'm actually looking forward to wash day because I can't wait to use my Shea mix again.

I also made a small batch of cuticle cream with Shea butter and lanolin. I absolutely love it.


----------



## Keen

I’m just getting back in here because I’ve been wearing crochet for the last couple of months.  I will probably continue with crochet through the summer.  I still use Shea butter once a week.  I’m here because I need to whip up a new batch.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> 
> Gurl....You know you need to Quit!
> ................................
> That's all I got!
> STAPPPH It!





Garner said:


> Love Your Hair!!!  Beautiful!!!



Thank you Ladies!!!  @IDareT'sHair @Garner 



yynot said:


> Are using the yellow or ivory shea?



I've only ever used Ivory. @yynot


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Shea butter is being so sweet to my straight hair. My hair feels goodt.


----------



## reallynow

sarumoki said:


> Today is wash day again! For the first time since going natural I'm actually looking forward to wash day because I can't wait to use my Shea mix again.
> 
> *I also made a small batch of cuticle cream with Shea butter and lanolin. I absolutely love it.*



Is the cuticle cream just shea and lanolin? What are the proportions?  I suffer from dry cuticles and have been using a straight shea on them, which works well when I'm consistent.


----------



## sarumoki

reallynow said:


> Is the cuticle cream just shea and lanolin? What are the proportions?  I suffer from dry cuticles and have been using a straight shea on them, which works well when I'm consistent.


Yes it's just those two, plus a small amount of fragrance oil. I was using straight lanolin before, but it's pretty sticky so I could only use it before bed. Adding the Shea got rid of the stickiness. My ratio was about two parts Shea, one part lanolin. It absorbs well and isn't greasy at all.


----------



## reallynow

@sarumoki  Thank you!


----------



## Kindheart

Garner said:


> @Kindheart Is this Ivory Shea that you whipped? (1st pic)  If so you did a great job.  The raw organic Shea would have the unique nutty smell we are accustomed to.  Sometimes if Shea is old or outdated it could smell rancid or no longer have the nutty smell.


Hey yes it’s ivory Shea unrefined from Nigeria . I buy different kinds of Shea from eBay ,I only go for raw unrefined grade A Shea . So far I ve been lucky ! Lol I did get a moldy yellow Taha Shea once i removed the mold and used  it up  lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I forgot to mention that I had some hair stuck deep under my nail bed from scratching my head after my hair cut. I kept trying to dig it out, but it wasn’t going anywhere. Finally I just gave up and left it alone. I started using Shea Butter not long after and I just randomly noticed that the hair isn’t stuck under there anymore 

I’m happy because that hair was really really stuck under there.


----------



## Saga

Took out my crochet locs and styled my hair to stretched bun. Laid my edges down with some edge control and my Shea butter mix. Does anybody know if Shea makes your hair darker? My roots have never stayed dark this long, like I literally haven't dyed my hair black in a year at this point.

I pulled my hair down in the back and I was surprised that it seemed like my nape retained 1 in....which made it hit right under the bra-strap. So I'm like hmmm....ok, maybe my waist length dreams are not so impossible!


----------



## sarumoki

sarumoki said:


> Today is wash day again! For the first time since going natural I'm actually looking forward to wash day because I can't wait to use my Shea mix again.
> 
> I also made a small batch of cuticle cream with Shea butter and lanolin. I absolutely love it.


Wash day was postponed because the hot water is out.  I want to get some pretty jars to put my mixes in. I'm tired of keeping it in tupperware containers.


----------



## Jade Feria

Hey y'all! I'm still Shea slidin!! I made so much whipped Shea a few months ago (March?), that I haven't had to whip a batch since. For hair and body. And I use them almost daily. My ends are looking thicker than ever. I'm excited about this!


----------



## yynot

New slider checking in.  Got my order in the mail today.  It’s super hot here today and mail didn’t come until 8pm.  My precious buttas was sitting in a hot mail truck all day, ugh! I had no idea what to expect when I opened my box.  First of all, this tub is huge! I have to go back through this thread and hurry up and get started before I get discouraged not knowing what to do with this 5lbs of precious. Also got 1lb mango butter, bottle of apricot oil and rice bran oil.  I remember using an Aveda product with rice bran oil and my hair loved it.  I’m going to get some glass jars from Michaels this weekend.  I want to make some for my niece.  She has issues retaining.  I.AM.SO.EXCITED!!!


----------



## Daina

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> Took out my crochet locs and styled my hair to stretched bun. Laid my edges down with some edge control and my Shea butter mix. Does anybody know if Shea makes your hair darker? My roots have never stayed dark this long, like I literally haven't dyed my hair black in a year at this point.
> 
> I pulled my hair down in the back and I was surprised that it seemed like my nape retained 1 in....which made it hit right under the bra-strap. So I'm like hmmm....ok, maybe my waist length dreams are not so impossible!



Yes I experienced the same effect from shea butter! My hair has been shea black ever since I started using it. It definitely slows my grays coming back.


----------



## GettingKinky

Daina said:


> Yes I experienced the same effect from shea better! My hair has been shea black ever since I started using it. It definitely slows my grays coming back.



If this works for me, I’ll be a Shea convert for life. My gray hairs are pretty resistant. I use a demi permanent dye every 8 weeks and my grays  won’t even stay covered that long.


----------



## Leo24Rule

I think of shea butter for fall and winter moisturizing and style protectives. How do ya'll do shea butter in the summer because it's thick and weighs the hair down and on your shoulders? Can you diffuse with shea butter?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Leo24Rule said:


> I think of shea butter for fall and winter moisturizing and style protectives. How do ya'll do shea butter in the summer because it's thick and weighs the hair down and on your shoulders? Can you diffuse with shea butter?


I don’t slather on as much as I do when it’s a bit colder. Now I don’t have enough hair to answer your question, but I suppose you can if you make a few tweaks.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Hey ladies! 

Have been so ridiculously busy, but I am absolutely still shea slidin'!!!  I will be a shea user for LIFE.  I've even taken the whipped body butter that I've been making for years to the next level and started a business.   Super excited to watch that flourish.

I won't be renewing my subscription this year for LHCF.  I LOVE this place for so many reasons, but my life is beyond hectic and I just need to focus.  I'll prolly be back   after I get a handle on life and things calm down.  But now it's time for me to buckle down and focus on myself, my family, my business, school, and growth overall - including hair. 

Love you ladies, wishing nothing but the best for you all in every aspect of life!

xo


----------



## Daina

GettingKinky said:


> If this works for me, I’ll be a Shea convert for life. My gray hairs are pretty resistant. I use a demi permanent dye every 8 weeks and my grays  won’t even stay covered that long.



I use SM jet black and since getting on the Shea train I only retouch the roots every 6 months. My grays are only around the perimeter and the back is more resistant than the front but even the back behaves with Queen Shea!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

tapioca_pudding said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Have been so ridiculously busy, but I am absolutely still shea slidin'!!!  I will be a shea user for LIFE.  I've even taken the whipped body butter that I've been making for
> years to the next level and started a business.   Super excited to watch that flourish.
> 
> I won't be renewing my subscription this year for LHCF.  I LOVE this place for so many reasons, but my life is beyond hectic and I just need to focus.  I'll prolly be back   after I get a handle on life and things calm down.  But now it's time for me to buckle down and focus on myself, my family, my business, school, and growth overall - including hair.
> 
> Love you ladies, wishing nothing but the best for you all in every aspect of life!
> 
> xo



Do what you gotta do.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

Earlier this season, I thought shea was the answer for me, but I don’t think it is working out.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

tapioca_pudding said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Have been so ridiculously busy, but I am absolutely still shea slidin'!!!  I will be a shea user for LIFE.  I've even taken the whipped body butter that I've been making for years to the next level and started a business.   Super excited to watch that flourish.
> 
> *I won't be renewing my subscription this year for LHCF*.  I LOVE this place for so many reasons, but my life is beyond hectic and I just need to focus.  I'll prolly be back   after I get a handle on life and things calm down.  But now it's time for me to buckle down and focus on myself, my family, my business, school, and growth overall - including hair.
> 
> Love you ladies, wishing nothing but the best for you all in every aspect of life!
> 
> xo



Awwwwwww Sis......It's about that time for me too though


----------



## Chicoro

@tapioca_pudding and @ElevatedEnergy ,

Do your thing, ladies! It's never possible to fly and soar when you have your feet firmly planted on the ground.​


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@tapioca_pudding  

Will miss your posts.  Hope you come back to us soon.

@ElevatedEnergy


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Awwwwwww Sis......It's about that time for me too though


Y’all are really breaking my heart, but you go and be great my little butterfly..*sniff, sniff*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Steaming with:
Naturelle Grow's Madder Root & Shea DC'er.  Not sure what a "Madder Root" is, but it feels lovely.  Application, Consistency etc....

Will see after I rinse it out.


----------



## Kindheart

I applied Shea from root to tip ,my hair ate it up within minutes ,it’s not greasy at all ,makes my hair soft and defined . It does weight it down a little bit but I don’t mind .


----------



## Chicoro

tapioca_pudding said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Have been so ridiculously busy, but I am absolutely still shea slidin'!!!  I will be a shea user for LIFE.  *I've even taken the whipped body butter that I've been making for years to the next level and started a business.   Super excited to watch that flourish.*
> 
> I won't be renewing my subscription this year for LHCF.  I LOVE this place for so many reasons, but my life is beyond hectic and I just need to focus.  I'll prolly be back   after I get a handle on life and things calm down.  But now it's time for me to buckle down and focus on myself, my family, my business, school, and growth overall - including hair.
> 
> Love you ladies, wishing nothing but the best for you all in every aspect of life!
> 
> xo



I missed that part about starting the new business. Congratulations!  Shea out here providing more support and direction than the Better Business Bureau!


----------



## LivingInPeace

I’ve had my hair in a wash and go since Wednesday. This morning I spritzed my hair with water and aloe vera juice and sealed with my Shea mix. Then I split my hair in half and bunned each side with a scrunchie to stretch it.


----------



## GettingKinky

I really want to like SB but I have to work hard to get it to sink into my hair. Maybe I need to add more oils to my mix.


----------



## Chicoro

GettingKinky said:


> I really want to like SB but I have to work hard to get it to sink into my hair. Maybe I need to add more oils to my mix.



Are you whipping it?


----------



## Chicoro

I washed my hair. I made and used a pre-treatment to cleanse my scalp that contained essential oils of eucalyptus, tea tree and thyme. My hair is changing because washing in braids is no longer working. My braids are tangling up immediately after the wash. It may be my shampoo/baby wash, it may be it is getting too long to be in braids for a wash. 

My hair draws up to my shoulders no matter how long it gets. So, I may have to start washing in sections with the ends secured and weighted down with clips.


----------



## Chicoro

This video is in French but  all you need are eyes to see her process. It starts at around 
@3 minutes in the video.

I am going to try this process. She has 4c hair. As she washes, her hair is weighted down by the clips she puts in her hair. Also, her hair lays on her back and is straightened by the running water. She has kind, gentle hair compared to mine. My hair likes to wrap around humans, and squeeze, like a boa constrictor. I am not a fan of washing my hair in the shower because my hair likes to tie around my hands and wrists and by the time I've disentangled myself, I feel like I've performed a Houdini magic escape. 


My hair NEVER lays down. Water pressure could be tearing holes in my flesh and my hair would still be hovering around my shoulders in the shower. Yet, that same hair hangs to my behind when I pull it and stretch it, which is the case for me right now. My hair never hangs straight unless I press it or flat iron it.

But anyway, something has to change for my hair. So I am going to buy some clips and keep my hair sectioned and weighted when I wash it , but not braided. I may buy something to hook up to my sink so I can wash it like at the beauty shop. 

*It's just getting too long to do my old routines and steps.* First, I had to leave my single ponytail and baggie process behind. Now, I have to stop washing my hair in braids. 

Braiding is no longer enough stretching on my new hair length. Just to reiterate for myself, my new routine that I have transitioned into since late 2016 consists of steps 1 through 3:


No Comb Routine
Shea Butter on Hair
Ends Routine with Castor Oil
*Wash hair in loosened, weighted sections* (Will be auditioning this next wash day.)*
*Shea butter has got me saying and thinking that my hair may be getting too long for me to manage. I never thought those words would EVER come out of MY mouth.*


----------



## Kindheart

I melted some Shea and added it to a not so moisturising conditioner , it left my hair very very soft


----------



## Kindheart

Leo24Rule said:


> I think of shea butter for fall and winter moisturizing and style protectives. How do ya'll do shea butter in the summer because it's thick and weighs the hair down and on your shoulders? Can you diffuse with shea butter?


I apply a smaller amount ,just enough to seal and keep hair from frizzing.


----------



## GettingKinky

Chicoro said:


> Are you whipping it?



I’m whipping  it and it seems light and fluffy, but my hair doesn’t drink it in.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

@Chicoro 

Are your strands fine, medium, or coarse?
Also what’s your porosity?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I have a feeling that my hair characteristics all work in opposition of Shea butter. 

The coarse strands need more product. 

Those same Lo-P.O. strands can’t absorb all of the product. 

I can’t seem to satisfy both these characteristics at the same time, at least not with Shea butter. 

Also, just to clarify, I don’t have the means or resources to whip Shea butter right now. So it’s possible that whipped Shea butter would work for me, but since that’s not practical for my lifestyle there’s little point in considering Shea.


----------



## Chicoro

GettingKinky said:


> I’m whipping  it and it seems light and fluffy, but my hair doesn’t drink it in.



Understood!


----------



## Chicoro

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> @Chicoro
> 
> Are your strands fine, medium, or coarse?
> Also what’s your porosity?
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I have a feeling that my hair characteristics all work in opposition of Shea butter.
> 
> The coarse strands need more product.
> 
> Those same Lo-P.O. strands can’t absorb all of the product.
> 
> I can’t seem to satisfy both these characteristics at the same time, at least not with Shea butter.
> 
> Also, just to clarify, I don’t have the means or resources to whip Shea butter right now. So it’s possible that whipped Shea butter would work for me, but since that’s not practical for my lifestyle there’s little point in considering Shea.



You have to do what works best for you and your hair! There are many ladies on LHCF who have found that Shea butter just doesn't work for them. Regarding my hair, it is coarse.  I see hair as either high porosity or normal porosity. My hair is normal porosity.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

Chicoro said:


> You have to do what works best for you and your hair! There are many ladies on LHCF who have found that Shea butter just doesn't work for them. Regarding my hair, it is coarse.  I see hair as either high porosity or normal porosity. My hair is normal porosity.



Interesting that your hair is coarse and your strands don’t seem to have a lot of weight, or they have high elasticity.

My coarse strands seem heavy and I don’t have a ton of shrinkage.

Maybe when my hair is more hydrated the elasticity will increase.


----------



## Chicoro

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> Interesting that your hair is coarse and your strands don’t seem to have a lot of weight, or they have high elasticity.
> 
> My coarse strands seem heavy and I don’t have a ton of shrinkage.
> 
> Maybe when my hair is more hydrated the elasticity will increase.



When l was in high school we were divided into 4 people teams, during 1 biology assignment. The assignment was to contribute a strand of hair and examine it under the microscope. There was a blonde guy, a brown haired girl, a guy with a curly Afro and me. Under the microscope, my hair strands were at least 3x larger in diameter than every hair in my group. My strand literally dwarfed the others.

Yes, my strands are thick, coarse and my hair has lots of shrinkage.

I'm not so sure that elasticity is a component of hydration in terms of how hair hangs. Afro textured hair comes in a myriad of forms and combinations. My dry, product free hair shrinks up to my shoulders and higher.

I do think that because you don't have a ton of shrinkage that you will be able to potentially gain and retain a tremendous amount of length. Your hair is passed your waist, right?


----------



## caribeandiva

tapioca_pudding said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Have been so ridiculously busy, but I am absolutely still shea slidin'!!!  I will be a shea user for LIFE.  I've even taken the whipped body butter that I've been making for years to the next level and started a business.   Super excited to watch that flourish.
> 
> I won't be renewing my subscription this year for LHCF.  I LOVE this place for so many reasons, but my life is beyond hectic and I just need to focus.  I'll prolly be back   after I get a handle on life and things calm down.  But now it's time for me to buckle down and focus on myself, my family, my business, school, and growth overall - including hair.
> 
> Love you ladies, wishing nothing but the best for you all in every aspect of life!
> 
> xo


Congratulations!!! I’ll miss you but I get it. So what’s best for you.


----------



## caribeandiva

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Awwwwwww Sis......It's about that time for me too though


Noooooo....


----------



## Garner

@tapioca_pudding I am sorry to see you go.  We wish only the best for you and yours!!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Garner

@ElevatedEnergy  You will certainly be missed, Sis.  I know with your business, being a wife and mother can be daunting.  Be blessed and don't forget your LHCF family.  Hope you will continue to post occasionally on Instagram.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

@tapioca_pudding & @ElevatedEnergy 

You are both leaving LHCF?!?!?!  *clutches pearls*

I know I've not been in this thread in a while due to personal reasons, but I am so sorry and sad to see you two ladies leave the forum.  

I wish we could all get together and have a going away, but coming back party for you both.

I wish you much luck and continued success.  Sad to see you go....

I know you gotta do whatchu gotta do but....


----------



## futureapl

Ohhh I want to join. I whipped up my first batch of my Shea butter mixture the day before yesterday. I've been natural for about a year now and really struggle with keeping my hair moisturized.


----------



## Chicoro

futureapl said:


> Ohhh I want to join. I whipped up my first batch of my Shea butter mixture the day before yesterday. I've been natural for about a year now and really struggle with keeping my hair moisturized.


----------



## Chicoro

Okay, I've been slacking on my ends routine. If I keep my braids tied up and grease down the ends with castor oil and protect them at night, I seem to have less issues with the ends of my hair. 

I can't stop doing my ends routine. I don't want to trim, cut or do anything right now. I want to keep my hair shea'd down, and greasy and leave it alone. I put my cutting shears in a safe place, which even I can't seem to identify. My ends feel good and are very manageable right now. I'll take it day by day.


----------



## GGsKin

I've been wearing my hair straight for a week now. I gave myself a trim (don't spank me @Chicoro, it was needed). I've been using a light oil mix, Entwine Styling creme/ smoothie on my ends and going light handed with my shea butter. It's no longer flat (which I like) and is holding up well with me using perm rods/ flexirods/ 2 bantu knots to set.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

Chicoro said:


> When l was in high school we were divided into 4 people teams, during 1 biology assignment. The assignment was to contribute a strand of hair and examine it under the microscope. There was a blonde guy, a brown haired girl, a guy with a curly Afro and me. Under the microscope, my hair strands were at least 3x larger in diameter than every hair in my group. My strand literally dwarfed the others.
> 
> Yes, my strands are thick, coarse and my hair has lots of shrinkage.
> 
> I'm not so sure that elasticity is a component of hydration in terms of how hair hangs. Afro textured hair comes in a myriad of forms and combinations. My dry, product free hair shrinks up to my shoulders and higher.
> 
> I do think that because you don't have a ton of shrinkage that you will be able to potentially gain and retain a tremendous amount of length. Your hair is passed your waist, right?




I misread/misunderstood this post for a minute.

My dry product free hair also shrinks up to APL. There’s no curl definition either; it’s just poofy, like a lion’s mane.  The caveat to this is as I continue to do the curly girl method my hair is actually starting to become more hydrated and there is some curl definition trying to come through.

I think your hair is healthier than mine so I guess we can’t definitively make any conclusions. My hair is just dry dry dry. Hydrated hair will act differently maybe.

My longest layers (definitely the hair feets) are around WSL when wet with conditioner in it. If I pull them, those same strands can reach close to hip.

Yeah my hair retains length pretty easily (even in my current dehydrated state, it’s still long and thick).

I don’t know where I’m going with this. I’ll stop derailing now


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> I put my cutting shears in a safe place, which even I can't seem to identify


----------



## caribeandiva

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> Yeah my hair retains length pretty easily (even in my current dehydrated state, it’s still long and thick).


You are blessed!! My hair can’t even comprehend what that feels like!! It’s such a primadonna... just like it’s owner


----------



## Chicoro

AbsyBlvd said:


> I've been wearing my hair straight for a week now. I gave myself a trim (don't spank me @Chicoro, it was needed). I've been using a light oil mix, Entwine Styling creme/ smoothie on my ends and going light handed with my shea butter. It's no longer flat (which I like) and is holding up well with me using perm rods/ flexirods/ 2 bantu knots to set.



And, do you have photos little lady?


----------



## Chicoro

Success!
This morning I unraveled my braids to get myself Shea Boo-ed up. My ends were firm from the castor oil, which I like. My braids came out easily and no matted tangled ends.

Conclusion:

For my hair, I need to re-do every day ideally, but I cannot let it go passed 2 days.
Oil the ends with castor oil at night.
Protect my ends at night by putting on top of my head in a bun.
If possible, keep my ends protected in a low chignon or bun during the day.


----------



## GGsKin

Chicoro said:


> And, do you have photos little lady?



I've got two (pre-trim) that I posted in the BSL/MBL thread..I'll pop them here too.


----------



## caribeandiva

AbsyBlvd said:


> I've got two (pre-trim) that I posted in the BSL/MBL thread..I'll pop them here too. View attachment 431955 View attachment 431957


Pretty!!!


----------



## GGsKin

caribeandiva said:


> Pretty!!!


Thank you @caribeandiva


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux

caribeandiva said:


> You are blessed!! My hair can’t even comprehend what that feels like!! It’s such a primadonna... just like it’s owner


If I had fine strands my hair would not be as long, I’m sure. I’ve been struggling with dryness my entire hair journey .


----------



## Chicoro

AbsyBlvd said:


> I've got two (pre-trim) that I posted in the BSL/MBL thread..I'll pop them here too. View attachment 431955 View attachment 431957



It's long! How much did you trim?


----------



## caribeandiva

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> If I had fine strands my hair would not be as long, I’m sure. I’ve been struggling with dryness my entire hair journey .


I’ve got thick and dry strands too. Mine refused to retain length until I moisturized them properly and often!


----------



## GGsKin

Chicoro said:


> *It's long*! How much did you trim?



I'm starting to feel it now. I cut about 2 inches or so. I should've measured before and after but I did not. I'll measure before I wash it out.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti

tapioca_pudding said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Have been so ridiculously busy, but I am absolutely still shea slidin'!!!  I will be a shea user for LIFE.  I've even taken the whipped body butter that I've been making for years to the next level and started a business.   Super excited to watch that flourish.
> 
> I won't be renewing my subscription this year for LHCF.  I LOVE this place for so many reasons, but my life is beyond hectic and I just need to focus.  I'll prolly be back   after I get a handle on life and things calm down.  But now it's time for me to buckle down and focus on myself, my family, my business, school, and growth overall - including hair.
> 
> Love you ladies, wishing nothing but the best for you all in every aspect of life!
> 
> xo



Wait just a minute, Missy. You can't leave.....................until you post a link to your business.  

Yes, real life can be extremely busy so you go ahead and do what you have to do.  I wish you  all the best!


----------



## guyaneseyankee

OMG.  I don't know wt- happened....It took me three hours to detangle my hair last night
I am ashamed to say that I fell off of my Shea Butter Mix routine due to me being a product junkie and trying commercial products.  So betrayed Queen Shea.
Every morning, I was wearing my daily puff, rinsing in the morning applying more product for manageablity.
Well last night, I decided I couldn't wait anymore and had to detangle.  YOOOOOO!! my hair was hard like, was severely matted and I was like , "I'm about to get the scissors and just do a tapered fade.  It was that bad....
So, I washed, deep conditioned and began the process of detangling.  I did it in small sections and after applying my leave in- I slathered my shea butter mix.  Ran it down the section of hair multiple times and then grabbed my detangling brush.  I almost cried.  I was able to not break off any hairs and the shea butter helped slide the shed hair that had caused the  massive matting to come down to the ends and leave my head

OMG, I am so grateful for shea butter.  I'm sorry Queen Shea.  Please forgive my treason

I put small twists in my hair as I proceeded through each section and this morning I just have them pinned back away from my face.  I don't feel selfie worthy so I didn't take a picture but I am satisfied and oh so grateful

Lawd have mercy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@tapioca_pudding @ElevatedEnergy 
I seriously thought about your departures.  I think you both should stay and finish 2018 SB Challenge with us.  

Please & Thank You.
 Already!


----------



## guyaneseyankee

Yesterday versus today. Three hour detangling


----------



## Chicoro

guyaneseyankee said:


> OMG.  I don't know wt- happened....It took me three hours to detangle my hair last night
> I am ashamed to say that I fell off of my Shea Butter Mix routine due to me being a product junkie and trying commercial products.  So betrayed Queen Shea.
> Every morning, I was wearing my daily puff, rinsing in the morning applying more product for manageablity.
> Well last night, I decided I couldn't wait anymore and had to detangle.  YOOOOOO!! my hair was hard like, was severely matted and I was like , "I'm about to get the scissors and just do a tapered fade.  It was that bad....
> So, I washed, deep conditioned and began the process of detangling.  I did it in small sections and after applying my leave in- I slathered my shea butter mix.  Ran it down the section of hair multiple times and then grabbed my detangling brush.  I almost cried.  I was able to not break off any hairs and the shea butter helped slide the shed hair that had caused the  massive matting to come down to the ends and leave my head
> 
> OMG, I am so grateful for shea butter.  I'm sorry Queen Shea.  Please forgive my treason
> 
> I put small twists in my hair as I proceeded through each section and this morning I just have them pinned back away from my face.  I don't feel selfie worthy so I didn't take a picture but I am satisfied and oh so grateful
> 
> Lawd have mercy



It's okay, Queen Shea forgives you!


----------



## caribeandiva

guyaneseyankee said:


> Yesterday versus today. Three hour detangling


Looking much more moisturized with Queen Shea! Good job!


----------



## guyaneseyankee

caribeandiva said:


> Looking much more moisturized with Queen Shea! Good job!


Thanks

yeah,

I  bought the Jane Carters Curl Elongating Pudding and I kept applying it every morning. It jacked up my hair. That was the only thing. Oh yeah and the Curl Quencher.  
Lesson learned.


----------



## Chicoro

Took down my hair to re-braid and add more Shea butter. The hair released easily except for one braid. I'm back in business. The ends feel firm and full, but not thick like a perfect hemline. Baby steps. 


I told myself I would make an assessment in June. I've decided to go until December, but am open to a possible trim between now and then. I prefer trimming my hair when it has been straightened. I may straighten in August. But it really depends upon how I feel. 

I still have about 6 kilograms of Shea butter that was gifted to me. I think I am going to be good well into September, if not into December.


----------



## Aggie

Just massaged some of my diy blend of Follicle Care Scalp Drops on my scalp followed by moisturizing and sealing with SCurl Moisturizing Spray, B&B More Moisture Cream and sealed with my DIY SB Blend.


----------



## ArrrBeee

Hi all. I’m still here. Queen Shea has been good to me. Right now I’m rocking some box braids. Not sure if I can put Shea butter on them.  Pre braids I deep conditioned with Aphogee, then deep moisture, and then slathered with Shea butter. I’ll keep them in for a month.


----------



## GettingKinky

I feel like the batch of SB I made a few weeks ago is going to last me forever. I hardly use any when I put it on my hair. That 1/2 cup of Shea will probably last a year. How do you ladies use up kilos of the stuff?


----------



## caribeandiva

GettingKinky said:


> I feel like the batch of SB I made a few weeks ago is going to last me forever. I *hardly use any when I put it on my hair*. That 1/2 cup of Shea will probably last a year. How do you ladies use up kilos of the stuff?


that ain’t what most of us do. I use a *lot* each time!


----------



## Chicoro

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!

I think I've spotted another Shea Made Unicorn. She has even been caught on film. I believe it might be a first time. I'm not sure I've ever seen one on film. Have you?

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...tion-2018-revival.835193/page-4#post-24806267

@caribeandiva , get ready to dust off those unicorn award making tools, _FAST! _I don't know though, we'll have to approach slowly. We don't want her to bolt and run. You just can't corner a unicorn. It's dangerous.


----------



## Kindheart

I whipped some Shea today and it looks good enough to eat ..no essential oils only unrefined Shea and coconut oil


----------



## GettingKinky

Do you ever have to re-whip your SB? It seems like mine has redensified since I put it in the jar.


----------



## GettingKinky

caribeandiva said:


> that ain’t what most of us do. I use a *lot* each time!



I feel like if I use a lot it will just sit on top of my hair.


----------



## Chicoro

GettingKinky said:


> Do you ever have to re-whip your SB? It seems like mine has redensified since I put it in the jar.



If it gets hot and melts again, it changes the consistency. I don't usually re-whip it. I try to keep it in a cool place to retain the whipped texture for as long as possible.

The only time I re-whip is when I am in the process of making a batch and it is grainy. Then, I'll redo it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Currently Using a Pre-Made:
"Superpowers" Ayurvedic 4 Herb Shea Pomade (ETSY): Amla, Bhringraj, Bhrami and Shikakai


----------



## Chicoro

4




IDareT'sHair said:


> Currently Using a Pre-Made:
> *"Superpowers" *Ayurvedic 4 Herb Shea Pomade (ETSY): Amla, Bhringraj, Bhrami and Shikakai


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Chicoro
I know right????? 

*Cackles at GIF*


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> I know right?????
> 
> *Cackles at GIF*


 
Please let us know about the results of this 'Cape Wearing' blend!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chicoro said:


> *Please let us know about the results of this 'Cape Wearing' blend!*


@Chicoro 
I have the SB and most of those Ayurvedic Powders (except Shikakai)


----------



## reallynow

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> I have the SB and most of those Ayurvedic Powders (except Shikakai)



Please do report back.  I have all of the listed powders but didn't think of mixing all of them in one SB blend.  Guess I'm fully in to this DIY SB stuff now.


----------



## LivingInPeace

My hair has been really dry lately and acting out. So I just twisted half my hair with aloe vera juice and water, Camille Rose coconut water style setter and my Shea mix and the other half with aloe Vera and water, Shescentit Papaya Twist and Curl Defining Soufflé and the Shea mix. I’ll probably pin up my twists tomorrow but I’ll  twist out the front.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

reallynow said:


> *Please do report back.  I have all of the listed powders but didn't think of mixing all of them in one SB blend.  Guess I'm fully in to this DIY SB stuff now.  *


@reallynow
Her blend is really, really smooth.  It's _heavily_ fruit scented as well.  So you do not smell any of the Ayurvedic Powders, which you know can have a distinguished scent.

Feels & smells really good but definitely not worth $19 for 4oz (including shipping w/o a Sale).


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @reallynow
> Her blend is really, really smooth.  It's _heavily_ fruit scented as well.  So you do not smell any of the Ayurvedic Powders, which you know can have a distinguished scent.
> 
> Feels & smells really good but definitely not worth $19 for 4oz (including shipping w/o a Sale).



So, it's,  "a nay?"


----------



## Saga

I had my hair in 6 braids slathered in shea and pinned them into an up-do. I haven't gotten a chance to detangle and wash my hair yet, so hopefully if time permits I can do that today and plait my hair up again for the next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chicoro said:


> *So, it's,  "a nay?"*


@Chicoro 
It's very nice and nicely whipped.  Just not worth $19 for 4oz's.  IMO.

Especially when I know how much it "really, really" cost to whip up 4oz's of something very comparable to this.

And I have seen many _Sheacorn's _in this thread whipping up blends that look just as nice.

However, I will say, it is a nice Butter/Creme.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CLEO's 20% Code = *FOURTH20*


----------



## sissimpson

I'd like to join in this group. Can I copy and post my shea butter mix post here?


----------



## Chicoro

sissimpson said:


> I'd like to join in this group. Can I copy and post my shea butter mix post here?



Hi @sissimpson  

Welcome! Just jump on in. We would love to have you join us! Of course you can post your Shea butter mix. Even better, we'd love to hear how it works for you and what you recommend to get the best results.


----------



## futureapl

I used my water and aloe mix, SM curl enhancing smoothie, and then my Shea mixture. My hair has never been so shiny and soft since going natural. I'm impressed.


----------



## sarumoki

Just finished my first batch of Shea mix. I need to order more butter and some oils to mix it with. And all the fragrances!

Next on the agenda is to try a roller set with Shea on my ends. That was my go-to drying method when I was relaxed. I want to see how stretched I can get my natural hair with it.


----------



## guyaneseyankee

sarumoki said:


> Just finished my first batch of Shea mix. I need to order more butter and some oils to mix it with. And all the fragrances!
> 
> Next on the agenda is to try a roller set with Shea on my ends. That was my go-to drying method when I was relaxed. I want to see how stretched I can get my natural hair with it.



Something tells me you're gonna get fabulous results.
Be sure to take pics.


----------



## sissimpson

This kept me busy on Monday...

I melted:
5 oz cupuacu butter
8 oz mango butter
4 oz sal butter
2 oz tamanu butter
6 oz shea butter
5 oz illipe butter
5 oz avocado butter

stuck it in the fridge for about an hour, whipped it up nice and fluffy, then added:

30 oz olive oil
8 oz hemp oil

packaged it and stuck it back in the freezer.

So how did it work out????

Nice butter, my hair likes it and it definitely is an ash buster. However, it is a bit grainy. For that much butter, the initial chilling period should have been more like 3 hours. Also a little too heavy on the oil. So this weekend, I will melt it down again, throw in some more shea butter, refreeze for a nice long time before I whip it up again. 

I love this.


----------



## sarumoki

guyaneseyankee said:


> Something tells me you're gonna get fabulous results.
> Be sure to take pics.


Lol I always take pictures and then I never get around to uploading them.


----------



## sarumoki

So now that it's been a few weeks, here's how Shea butter has helped me the most. My biggest issue with retention since going natural has been SSKs at my ends, and the fact that shed hairs would get tangled up in non-shed hairs at the ends and then I couldn't remove the shed hairs without cutting the hair that they were knotted up with. I'm a pretty heavy shedder so this was a big issue for me. Since using Shea butter I don't have this issue anymore. My shed hairs just fall right out without disturbing the other hairs.

Also, since I promised pics, here is a picture of the twists I did on my last wash with the Shea butter on them. I don't have any older pictures so I'll consider this my official starting point.


----------



## caribeandiva

sarumoki said:


> So now that it's been a few weeks, here's how Shea butter has helped me the most. My biggest issue with retention since going natural has been SSKs at my ends, and the fact that shed hairs would get tangled up in non-shed hairs at the ends and then I couldn't remove the shed hairs without cutting the hair that they were knotted up with. I'm a pretty heavy shedder so this was a big issue for me. Since using Shea butter I don't have this issue anymore. My shed hairs just fall right out without disturbing the other hairs.
> 
> Also, since I promised pics, here is a picture of the twists I did on my last wash with the Shea butter on them. I don't have any older pictures so I'll consider this my official starting point.
> 
> View attachment 432665


That’s a great starting point!


----------



## sarumoki

caribeandiva said:


> That’s a great starting point!


Thank you!


----------



## Chicoro

sarumoki said:


> So now that it's been a few weeks, here's how Shea butter has helped me the most. My biggest issue with retention since going natural has been SSKs at my ends, and the fact that shed hairs would get tangled up in non-shed hairs at the ends and then I couldn't remove the shed hairs without cutting the hair that they were knotted up with. I'm a pretty heavy shedder so this was a big issue for me. Since using Shea butter I don't have this issue anymore. My shed hairs just fall right out without disturbing the other hairs.
> 
> Also, since I promised pics, here is a picture of the twists I did on my last wash with the Shea butter on them. I don't have any older pictures so I'll consider this my official starting point.
> 
> View attachment 432665



Congratulations! That's a huge issue to be able to combat straight out the gate!


----------



## LivingInPeace

I’m going to mix up one batch of whipped shea butter for my hair and a batch of whipped cocoa butter for my skin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used my Homemade (Healthy Greens):
Unrefined SB
Wheat Germ Powder
Wheat Germ Oil 
Emu Oil 

Blend today!


----------



## Chicoro

I measured one of my braids. It's on the left side, in the back at the top [crown area]. It's a whopping 25 inches in length! The very back is a solid 22 inches [in some places].


----------



## Chicoro

I think 25 inches is the longest my hair has ever been. I remember when I had only a few strands at that length. Now, 1 entire braid is about that length. Thank you, Queen Shea! 

Technically, I've 'only gained' 1 inch since December, but I'm a strand counter. My hair's growth pattern is to drop in length, then stop and thicken up at that new length. I appreciate this 1 inch because it entailed a lot of work to go from a few strands at 25 inches, as in 2 to 4 strands, to a whole braid being that length.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> I think 25 inches is the longest my hair has ever been. I remember when I had only a few strands at that length. Now, 1 entire braid is about that length. Thank you, Queen Shea!
> 
> Technically, I've 'only gained' 1 inch since December, but I'm a strand counter. My hair's growth pattern is to drop in length, then stop and thicken up at that new length. I appreciate this 1 inch because it entailed a lot of work to go from a few strands at 25 inches, as in 2 to 4 strands, to a whole braid being that length.


Slow and steady wins the race. Good job!


----------



## fluffyforever

I had turned away from mother shea, making excuses of how I was too busy or tired to seal my hair with that fluffy goodness. My hair suffered. It felt rough and dry even though I was DCing. 

Last night I said enough was enough. I spritzed my hair with water, added the usual Oyin Hair Dew, and then covered with Jakeala's Alma Shea Parfait. I put in 7 plaits and called it a night. 

This morning, my hair was so smooth, and full of sheen like nobody's business. My hair looks so much more moisturized and it feels like it is too.


----------



## caribeandiva

My monthly progress


----------



## caribeandiva

I finally made a new batch of Shea butter last night. I used up the yellow cleopatra’s choice Shea. It was so gritty!! Even after whipping it I couldn’t get rid of the grittiness. I finally gave up and melted it down using the double boiler method. I froze it up then whipped it again. Ta-da! Smooth whipped buttah! And I used the pina colada scent mixed with coconut. My nose is in heaven!


----------



## GGsKin

I've been stalling on mixing up that new batch but I was literally scraping the jar yesterday so I will get to it.


----------



## charmtreese

Chicoro said:


> I think 25 inches is the longest my hair has ever been. I remember when I had only a few strands at that length. Now, 1 entire braid is about that length. Thank you, Queen Shea!
> 
> Technically, I've 'only gained' 1 inch since December, but I'm a strand counter. *My hair's growth pattern is to drop in length, then stop and thicken up at that new length*. I appreciate this 1 inch because it entailed a lot of work to go from a few strands at 25 inches, as in 2 to 4 strands, to a whole braid being that length.



My hair grows the same way.  

I found a way to incorporate Shea Butter into my regimen, where It's working for me.  When I first used shea butter (years ago)  I would use it on wet hair on wash day after my leave-ins. It worked okay, but it really didn't help with detangling.  Because of this thread I decided to give shea butter another chance.  I'm now using it to seal the ends of my twist nightly after moisturizing, and after only about a week of using shea butter on my hair I've noticed that my ends stay smooth and tangle free with a lot less SSK's.


----------



## Chicoro

charmtreese said:


> My hair grows the same way.
> 
> I found a way to incorporate Shea Butter into my regimen, where It's working for me.  When I first used shea butter (years ago)  I would use it on wet hair on wash day after my leave-ins. It worked okay, but it really didn't help with detangling.  Because of this thread I decided to give shea butter another chance.  I'm now using it to seal the ends of my twist nightly after moisturizing, and after only about a week of using shea butter on my hair I've noticed that my ends stay smooth and tangle free with a lot less SSK's.



Happy Clap! (Unicorn Style)






Let me stamp about four kinds of 'like' all over this post. YES!

I think it is so important that people recognize their growth patterns. That's how one optimizes their hair growth. I always say, growing afro-textured hair to long lengths is a 'thinking game', not a guessing game.

Hello twin growth pattern!

I've seen the progress in length you have made with your twists. If Shea butter is making a dramatic difference already, I think you will be between waist length and tailbone length within the next 6 months. I am assuming you have not reached waist length, yet. If you are already at waist length, then I believe you will be at tailbone length in six months. Bravo!

Queen Shea can never have enough long haired subjects in her majestic court. Welcome on board the Shea train!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> My monthly progress
> View attachment 432827



@caribeandiva ,

Can I see the first monthly progress photo  you took compared against this one taken in July, please? Thank you! I think you took one in January, right? Let's see all that glorious progress in one post.  

Most afro-textured hair I know of grows strand by strand, dropping in length and then thickening up. Your hair is a PERFECT visually, documented record and presentation of this process. 

It's not about 'holding onto' thin ends. It is about nurturing the hair to gain length. Gaining length on afro-textured hair is not the same process as gaining length on other types of hair.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> @caribeandiva ,
> 
> Can I see the first monthly progress photo  you took compared against this one taken in July, please? Thank you! I think you took one in January, right? Let's see all that glorious progress in one post.
> 
> Most afro-textured hair I know of grows strand by strand, dropping in length and then thickening up. Your hair is a PERFECT visually, documented record and presentation of this process.
> 
> It's not about 'holding onto' thin ends. It is about nurturing the hair to gain length. Gaining length on afro-textured hair is not the same process as gaining length on other types of hair.


Here they are!


----------



## FadingDelilah

I've been using shea butter in my 4c sections. Those sections are very coarse compared to the rest of my hair. The shea stretches the hair there and makes it soft and supple. Also, adding shea on top of my glycerin mix leaves my hair softer for longer. I enjoy using it. I mostly use it for my face and neck though. I love how soft, smooth and shiny it leaves my skin.


----------



## caribeandiva

Unless what you meant is a side by side of all 7 months so far @Chicoro


----------



## Goombay_Summer

Until now I’ve been fairly agnostic about the gospel of Shea butter. Admittedly I had less than a stellar encounter with Cantu Shea butter leave in conditioning treatment. Born out of that brief encounter came an irrational hatred of Shea butter.

At this moment I’m wondering aimlessly, in the hair desert after a major setback,  in May which required a 6 inch trim. I’m looking for an oasis and I’m  hoping to join the ‘First Mount LHCF Transformational church of  Queen Shea Butter’. I too want to have a testimony about the goodness of whipped Shea butter.

I’m not a complete heathen I come with my tithes and offering in raw organic unrefined Shea and Mango butters.

My Tentative Goombastic Shea Butter Mix   
Shea Butter
1 tbsp Grapeseed oil
1  tbsp EVCO
1/2. tbsp  EVOO
1 tsp Argan oil
1 tsp  Tamanu seed oil
10 - 25 drops of Fragrance (P&J Summer Collection premium oils)
 *Future batches may or maynot contain Mango butter

 Hair ID
Type: 4B natural
Strand size: fine
Density: Medium/ Normal
Currently length: WSL (straightened)
Hobbies: Tangling & creating fairyknots

At this moment I’m a My Little Pony with big Shea Butter dreams and slid aspirations.


I want to become a  fearless Shea Butter Unicorn


----------



## sarumoki

Goombay_Summer said:


> Admittedly I had less than a stellar encounter with Cantu Shea butter leave in conditioning treatment.


I *hated* that stuff!!!


----------



## caribeandiva

Goombay_Summer said:


> Until now I’ve been fairly agnostic about the gospel of Shea butter. Admittedly I had less than a stellar encounter with Cantu Shea butter leave in conditioning treatment. Born out of that brief encounter came an irrational hatred of Shea butter.
> 
> At this moment I’m wondering aimlessly, in the hair desert after a major setback,  in May which required a 6 inch trim. I’m looking for an oasis and I’m gonna hoping to join the ‘First Mount LHCF Transformational church of  Queen Shea Butter’. I too want to have a testimony about the goodness of whipped Shea butter.
> 
> I’m not a complete heathen I come with my tithes and offering in raw organic unrefined Shea and Mango butters.
> 
> My Tentative Goombastic Shea Butter Mix
> Shea Butter
> 1 tbsp Grapeseed oil
> 1  tbsp EVCO
> 1/2. tbsp  EVOO
> 1 tsp Argan oil
> 1 tsp  Tamanu oil
> 10 - 25 drops of Fragrance (P&J Summer Collection premium oils)
> *Future batches may or maynot contain Mango butter
> 
> Hair ID
> Type: 4B natural
> Strand size: fine
> Density: Medium/ Normal
> Currently length: WSL (straightened)
> Hobbies: Tangling & creating fairyknots
> 
> At this moment I’m a My Little Pony with big Shea Butter dreams and slid aspirations.
> View attachment 432885
> 
> I want to become a  fearless Shea Butter Unicorn
> View attachment 432887


You’re hilarious! Welcome


----------



## Chicoro

Goombay_Summer said:


> Until now I’ve been fairly agnostic about the gospel of Shea butter. Admittedly I had less than a stellar encounter with Cantu Shea butter leave in conditioning treatment. Born out of that brief encounter came an irrational hatred of Shea butter.
> 
> At this moment I’m wondering aimlessly, in the hair desert after a major setback,  in May which required a 6 inch trim. I’m looking for an oasis and I’m  hoping to join the ‘First Mount LHCF Transformational church of  Queen Shea Butter’. I too want to have a testimony about the goodness of whipped Shea butter.
> 
> I’m not a complete heathen I come with my tithes and offering in raw organic unrefined Shea and Mango butters.
> 
> My Tentative Goombastic Shea Butter Mix
> Shea Butter
> 1 tbsp Grapeseed oil
> 1  tbsp EVCO
> 1/2. tbsp  EVOO
> 1 tsp Argan oil
> 1 tsp  Tamanu seed oil
> 10 - 25 drops of Fragrance (P&J Summer Collection premium oils)
> *Future batches may or maynot contain Mango butter
> 
> Hair ID
> Type: 4B natural
> Strand size: fine
> Density: Medium/ Normal
> Currently length: WSL (straightened)
> Hobbies: Tangling & creating fairyknots
> 
> At this moment I’m a My Little Pony with big Shea Butter dreams and slid aspirations.
> View attachment 432885
> 
> I want to become a  fearless Shea Butter Unicorn
> View attachment 432887

































​


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


>


What’s going here?


----------



## Ella Bindula

Chicoro said:


> [Her mix]
> 
> 
> Using:
> -Unrefined Shea Butter at Room Temperature
> -About 1 Tbsp Coconut Oil
> -About 1 tsp Olive Oil
> -About 1 tsp Castor Oil
> -About 1 Tbsp Jojoba Oil
> -About 1/2 tsp Vitamin E




Hey! I'm a newbie... would this mix REPLACE the conditioner I normally use?


----------



## Ella Bindula

There are some great tips in this thread! This is awesome food for thought. Thank you all!


----------



## Chicoro

Ella Bindula said:


> Hey! I'm a newbie... would this mix REPLACE the conditioner I normally use?



Welcome to LHCF and to this thread, @Ella Bindula ! Shea butter is a leave in. It is not a conditioner. You still need to have a good conditioner.


----------



## Ella Bindula

Chicoro said:


> Welcome to LHCF and to this thread, @Ella Bindula ! Shea butter is a leave in. It is not a conditioner. You still need to have a good conditioner.



Thanks @Chicoro!  I was using my conditioner (Aussie moist) as a leave in.... would the mixture be almost as heavy as the conditioner is?  I just bought some shea and jojoba online, and some castor oil at a health food store. I can't wait to get started!


----------



## Chicoro

Ella Bindula said:


> Thanks @Chicoro!  I was using my conditioner (Aussie moist) as a leave in.... would the mixture be almost as heavy as the conditioner is?  I just bought some shea and jojoba online, and some castor oil at a health food store. I can't wait to get started!



The mixture tends to be heavier than a conditioner.


----------



## guyaneseyankee

I just wanted to quickly come in and remind those that are making their own batches how for a smooth mix, melting your butter first then refrigerating is imperative for a smooth batch.

I read one post (can't find it now) where they said their's was gritty.  I noticed my previous batch when not melted came out gritty.  (BUT STILL GOOD)
but this last batch  is smooth smooth, smooth.

HTH 

I love my shea butter mix   ( I used the Cleopatra's Choice  shea butter) mixed with olive, coconut and castor oil and fragrance


----------



## Chicoro

Okay, we're on the downhill side of  this Shea slide thing.






NOW! Is the time get back on your slide.






It can be slow and low...






Or fast and hard.






But if you are going to get to sliding, you better come on!

The end of the year is fast approaching.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> The end of the year is fast approaching


Only 5 months left!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Only 5 months left!



That's right! And they are going to come and go FAST!  I still got a whole bunch of Shea Made Hair Unicorn passes to give out before the Extravaganza. But it looks like folks aren't interested.

That's okay. That means more of a chance for me to win those boots with the fur door prize!


----------



## LivingInPeace

I moisturized and sealed with my shea mix and put my hair in nine twists. I think I’m going to start moisturizing and sealing my ends daily with shea butter. I hope that increases my retention.


----------



## caribeandiva

LivingInPeace said:


> I moisturized and sealed with my shea mix and put my hair in nine twists. I think I’m going to start moisturizing and sealing my ends daily with shea butter. *I hope that increases my retention*.


It should. I know it did for me.


----------



## Goombay_Summer

I finally received my order of 16 oz glass jars today as a result I’ve graduated to Sheaologist. This song is dedicated to my first batch of whipped Shea butter that I created tonight.


----------



## sarumoki

Goombay_Summer said:


> I finally received my order of 16 oz glass jars today as a result I’ve graduated to Sheaologist. This song is dedicated to my first batch of whipped Shea butter that I created tonight.


Where did you order from?


----------



## sarumoki

I just used the last of my initial Shea purchase to make another batch. I just placed an order on 3cayg for 5lbs ivory Shea, 1lb mango butter, and 16oz each of grapeseed and castor oils.


----------



## caribeandiva

Goombay_Summer said:


> I finally received my order of 16 oz glass jars today as a result I’ve graduated to Sheaologist. This song is dedicated to my first batch of whipped Shea butter that I created tonight.


Shea has a national anthem!!


----------



## Goombay_Summer

sarumoki said:


> Where did you order from?



https://www.etsy.com/shop/JUVITUS


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

sarumoki said:


> Where did you order from?





Goombay_Summer said:


> https://www.etsy.com/shop/JUVITUS


I bought the most awesome 26 oz glass jar from mountain rose herb. It was large enough for me to whip my shea mix in the jar so none went to waste. I love this thing. It's so convenient and beautiful to boot. I also really love the clasp. It made cleaning up so easy because I just had to clean a spoon and the beaters. This is the one I got https://www.mountainroseherbs.com/products/pantry-jar/profile

This time when I mixed my shea I used the most top quality ingredients and it made a HUGE difference. I used jojoba, hemp, and avocado oil from mountain rose herb with my 3cayg yellow shea and wow. For one I can tell everything is the real deal and it really shocked me what the real deal looks feels and smells like. I mean the oils are really watery and smell like nothing I've ever smelled before when it comes down to the previous same oils from different companies. The hemp oil actually smells like grass, and the avocado oil smells like avocados. That's so weird to me. All 3 of them are also way more watery than I'm use to an oil being. 

The shea is also much different then I'm use to. The texture, color, smell is all so different. When I used it for the first time today after washing the whipped butter was kinda hard not airy and whipped like my prev blend but melted amazingly in my hands and hair. It also spread reallllyyyy nicely in my hair. I sectioned off my hair and put each section in 2 braids like I norm do to prepare to twist later and when I took them out OMG!!!!!! MY HAIR IS SOOOOO SOOFFFTTT!!!!! My hair has literally never felt this way b4. It's a keeper. The oils may cost more but it really does make a difference. I will say though with the real oils you need a fragrance oil with it. The scent isn't strong but not what I would call pleasant.


----------



## yamilee21

Shea mixtresses, are there mixtures that have not worked for you? My most recent batch has mango butter, and while it seems as nice as previous mixtures, the shrinkage is out of control. It has been a while, but I have mixed with mango butter before; I just don't remember getting super-shrinkage with it. With this batch, my hair starts shrinking as soon as I open the jar, without even applying it, .


----------



## Chicoro

BronxJazzy said:


> I bought the most awesome 26 oz glass jar from mountain rose herb. It was large enough for me to whip my shea mix in the jar so none went to waste. I love this thing. It's so convenient and beautiful to boot. I also really love the clasp. It made cleaning up so easy because I just had to clean a spoon and the beaters. This is the one I got https://www.mountainroseherbs.com/products/pantry-jar/profile
> 
> This time when I mixed my shea I used the most top quality ingredients and it made a HUGE difference. I used jojoba, hemp, and avocado oil from mountain rose herb with my 3cayg yellow shea and wow. For one I can tell everything is the real deal and it really shocked me what the real deal looks feels and smells like. I mean the oils are really watery and smell like nothing I've ever smelled before when it comes down to the previous same oils from different companies. The hemp oil actually smells like grass, and the avocado oil smells like avocados. That's so weird to me. All 3 of them are also way more watery than I'm use to an oil being.
> 
> The shea is also much different then I'm use to. The texture, color, smell is all so different. When I used it for the first time today after washing the whipped butter was kinda hard not airy and whipped like my prev blend but melted amazingly in my hands and hair. It also spread reallllyyyy nicely in my hair. I sectioned off my hair and put each section in 2 braids like I norm do to prepare to twist later and when I took them out OMG!!!!!! MY HAIR IS SOOOOO SOOFFFTTT!!!!! My hair has literally never felt this way b4. It's a keeper. The oils may cost more but it really does make a difference. I will say though with the real oils you need a fragrance oil with it. The scent isn't strong but not what I would call pleasant.



I read this like a romance or exciting crime novel. This was sooooo good!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Chicoro said:


> I read this like a romance or exciting crime novel. This was sooooo good!


lol


----------



## michelle81

To those of you who have a lot of Shea Butter, do you store it in the fridge?

I ordered 5 pounds from 3cayg that should be here today. I'll whip up probably 1/2 pound at a time - do I keep the rest in the fridge until ready to use?


----------



## kupenda

I may need to look into this for the winter. I like Vaseline on top of my lotion. But shea can be used top to bottom. I started using shea in the late winter (February/March) and loved it but I was rationing it out because my hair hates cold weather with a passion. I’ll look into some recipes. I’d love to use my own body mixes


----------



## Goombay_Summer

michelle81 said:


> To those of you who have a lot of Shea Butter, do you store it in the fridge?
> 
> I ordered 5 pounds from 3cayg that should be here today. I'll whip up probably 1/2 pound at a time - do I keep the rest in the fridge until ready to use?



I hope that someone who’s more experienced with Queen Shea chimes in. I know that naptural85's keeps her raw SB in the fridge.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

yamilee21 said:


> Shea mixtresses, are there mixtures that have not worked for you? My most recent batch has mango butter, and while it seems as nice as previous mixtures, the shrinkage is out of control. It has been a while, but I have mixed with mango butter before; I just don't remember getting super-shrinkage with it. With this batch, my hair starts shrinking as soon as I open the jar, without even applying it, .




Yes, I have.  I made a batch with argon oil and I didn't particularly care for it.  While mixing, my shea butter clumped into a big ball lololol....and I know the only thing that I added that was different was argon oil.  Needless to say, my husband inherited that ball and i just mashed it into his container.  He doesn't care because he uses it every single day.  It's his go-to all purpose cream


----------



## Daina

yamilee21 said:


> Shea mixtresses, are there mixtures that have not worked for you? My most recent batch has mango butter, and while it seems as nice as previous mixtures, the shrinkage is out of control. It has been a while, but I have mixed with mango butter before; I just don't remember getting super-shrinkage with it. With this batch, my hair starts shrinking as soon as I open the jar, without even applying it, .



I typically use mango butter in my mixes. My hair shrinks really bad naturally on it's own so I don't think the mango butter made it worse. When I whip my next batch I will just use shea butter and see if there is a difference. I will never get used to the shrinkage...


----------



## sarumoki

kupenda said:


> I’d love to use my own body mixes


You should! It's amazing on the skin. I currently have three different mixes that I use. One for hair, one for body, and one for cuticles.


----------



## kupenda

sarumoki said:


> You should! It's amazing on the skin. I currently have three different mixes that I use. One for hair, one for body, and one for cuticles.



Since using shea butter on my hair I’ve noticed fewer hangnails and my cuticles look much better overall. What’s the difference in the cuticle one vs the body one


----------



## sarumoki

kupenda said:


> Since using shea butter on my hair I’ve noticed fewer hangnails and my cuticles look much better overall. What’s the difference in the cuticle one vs the body one


Just what I mix them with. My cuticle mix is only Shea and lanolin, with lavender vanilla fragrance oil. My body mix is Shea butter, sunflower oil, and vitamin e with jasmine vanilla fragrance oil. I plan to add mango butter and grapeseed oil to my next batch of body butter too.


----------



## sissimpson

Chicoro said:


> I read this like a romance or exciting crime novel. This was sooooo good!



This is a great idea! One big jar of butter!


----------



## Chicoro

sissimpson said:


> This is a great idea! One big jar of butter!



I know! I like the idea of mixing everything in the same jar. I may have to try this myself!


----------



## GGsKin

My new mix is pineapple scented and I love it, even though I threw in some unmetlted chunks and they didn't mix as light. Made myself enough to fill two jars- a 16.25 oz, and an 8 oz.

Then I saw my brother. He asked me for a jar so on Monday, after melting and freezing the Shea butter, I started whipping and added:
A good few spoons of coconut oil, 
My calendula+fenugreek oil blend (includes other goodies), 
A little neem (not in the mix made for myself), 
Tea tree essential oil, 
Lavender essential oil, 
Pineapple fragrance (dominant as requested) 
Vanilla fragrance, to round it out.


----------



## Chicoro

AbsyBlvd said:


> My new mix is pineapple scented and I love it, even though I threw in some unmetlted chunks and they didn't mix as light. Made myself enough to fill two jars- a 16.25 oz, and an 8 oz.View attachment 433281
> 
> Then I saw my brother. He asked me for a jar so on Monday, after melting and freezing the Shea butter, I started whipping and added:
> A good few spoons of coconut oil,
> My calendula+fenugreek oil blend (includes other goodies),
> A little neem (not in the mix made for myself),
> Tea tree essential oil,
> Lavender essential oil,
> Pineapple fragrance (dominant as requested)
> Vanilla fragrance, to round it out.



Is the placement of your butter mix a subliminal invitation to people in North America and South America to go across the pond and try your mix?


----------



## GGsKin

Chicoro said:


> Is the placement of your butter mix a subliminal invitation to people in North America and South America to go across the pond and try your mix?



Lol I wouldn't wanna stop them. I did wonder if someone would think the placement was on purpose. That's just my tablecloth. It shows the world but that's the part that's always clear and has the best light.


----------



## Chicoro

AbsyBlvd said:


> Lol I wouldn't wanna stop them. I did wonder if someone would think the placement was on purpose. That's just my tablecloth. It shows the world but that's the part that's always clear and has the best light.



That's a CUTE tablecloth!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shea Butter is still the Master Detangler. #1 Hands Down.

Detangles like a Breeze!


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shea Butter is still the Master Detangler. #1 Hands Down.
> 
> Detangles like a Breeze!



Yes, I agree ! I use Shea butter as the base for my hair. Once it's in there and braided in, the take down just requires a little bit of water and castor oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Chicoro
It is the Ultimate Knot Buster, SSK Remover, Mat Minimizer and Tangle Tee.zer! 

For Detangling and Detangling Issues and Problems - Everything else must take a back-seat.


----------



## sissimpson

finally remelting the mix I made a couple of weeks ago.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Took a Couple previously made Blends out the Fridge.


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> It is the Ultimate Knot Buster, SSK Remover, Mat Minimizer and Tangle Tee.zer!
> 
> For Detangling and Detangling Issues and Problems - *Everything else must take a back-seat*.



Let me get to the back first. I'm calling 'dibs' on the spot between the headrests!





And, let's not forget about Queen Shea's length retention abilities!

Queen Shea has some of my hair strands so long that they *almost* reach the top bone of my pelvis. [About two inches above] That junction where the pelvis meets the thighs. I just marvel at the length retention. And...when I say strands, that's what I mean...strands, as in 3 to 5 strands! I'm a strand counter. If one strand can get there, the possibility exists that the rest of the hair can get there, too.


----------



## Chicoro

_"I feel like I get length gains every 2 months with Shea butter! I didn't start seeing or noticing the length retention until around August 2017. Interestingly, that is when I started using Shea butter on a daily basis. After that, I started to see length gains every 2 months: September, November and January. I expect to see length gains in:
-March 2018
-May 2018
*-July 2018*
-September 2018
-November 2018
-January 2019"
_
These are some of my notes from an online hair document. I wrote them in January 2018. Sure enough, I noticed some length gains about a week or so ago, in the month of July as predicted by these notes I made.  I see that a few strands have dropped longer in length. I just mentioned this in my previous post and wanted to input more specific information.

Also, I thought when July rolled around that I'd want to straighten my hair and do a length check. But, July is almost gone and I'm still in love with my Shea saturated braids. I haven't straightened my hair since Sept 2014. I wonder if I'll go five (5) years without straightening.


----------



## sissimpson

sissimpson said:


> finally remelting the mix I made a couple of weeks ago.......



I had already gone through 2 16oz grainy containers of butter from that last batch. I took the remainder out of the freezer, melted it down and threw in another 4 oz of shea butter, left it in the refrigerator ovenight, whipped it up this morning, and AHHHHH! Interesting, because 1 16oz container plus 1 24oz container plus 4oz of shea butter yielded 3 16oz containers and 4 1/2 8 oz containers.


----------



## Chicoro

sissimpson said:


> I had already gone through 2 16oz *grainy containers of butter *from that last batch. I took the remainder out of the freezer, melted it down and threw in another 4 oz of shea butter, left it in the refrigerator ovenight, *whipped it up this morning, and AHHHHH!* Interesting, because 1 16oz container plus 1 24oz container plus 4oz of shea butter yielded 3 16oz containers and 4 1/2 8 oz containers.



And the texture? How did it come out?


----------



## Chicoro

I was talking to my mother and decided to take my hair out at the same time. She called before I could wet my ends and grease with castor oil, which is my process before unbraiding.  Amazingly, my hair came undone without any horrible tangles. That's from the Shea butter. She's a tangle dis-enabler.


----------



## sissimpson

Chicoro said:


> And the texture? How did it come out?


Smooth... almost velvety. I added lavender, lemon and orange essential oil. I want to bathe in this stuff!


----------



## yamilee21

I have to confess... I cheated on Shea this week. I used straight avocado butter - not mixed with anything - after I washed my hair 4 days ago. I haven't had to add anything since, other than a little oil to brush down my edges for church yesterday. I may try alternating between the two.


----------



## Chicoro

yamilee21 said:


> I have to confess... I cheated on Shea this week. I used straight avocado butter - not mixed with anything - after I washed my hair 4 days ago. I haven't had to add anything since, other than a little oil to brush down my edges for church yesterday. I may try alternating between the two.



It's always good to have options.


----------



## LivingInPeace

My hair got soaking wet in the rain today so I came home and sealed the water with my shea mix.


----------



## Sarabellam

Does anyone else use Shea for progressive hair stretching?

I braid my hair in 2 or 4 braids on wash day. I’ve noticed that if I rebrand the hair and add more Shea butter and a dab of moisturizer (water and/or leave in) my braids get progressively more hang time each day. I go from APL braids to BSL in 2 days.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Sarabellam said:


> Does anyone else use Shea for progressive hair stretching?
> 
> I braid my hair in 2 or 4 braids on wash day. I’ve noticed that if I rebrand the hair and add more Shea butter and a dab of moisturizer (water and/or leave in) my braids get progressively more hang time each day. I go from APL braids to BSL in 2 days.


YYEEESSS!!! I find shea stretches like no otha for me. I guess because it's so heavy it weighs the hair down the more you add. Just another reason for me to love it.


----------



## Chicoro

Sarabellam said:


> Does anyone else use Shea for progressive hair stretching?
> 
> I braid my hair in 2 or 4 braids on wash day. I’ve noticed that if I rebrand the hair and add more Shea butter and a dab of moisturizer (water and/or leave in) my braids get progressively more hang time each day. I go from APL braids to BSL in 2 days.



My hair does the opposite. I need some help in this area. My hair shrinks up tighter and tighter over the course of 2 days. I think because I use glycerin, which is in my Scurl.

Could you share what products you use, please? Your experience tends to be what many people experience. I was told to release the Scurl!


----------



## Sarabellam

I avoid glycerin in my leave-ins and try to minimize the amount in my DCs. I noticed that the consistent difference between conditioners I love and conditioners I hate were the amount of glycerin and presence of drying alcohols. I tend to mix and match what I use based on my hair and scalp needs.

Shampoo
Neutrogena TSal 
kinky curly come clean (it’s a chelator)

Conditioner
Mielle organic Babassu oil and Mint DC (protein leaning)
Camille Rose Naturals Algae Renew (moisture leaning)
Aphogee 2-step (hard protein)

Leave in
Kinky curly knot today (best detangler)
Giovanni direct leave in

I just received the xcel-21 hair revitalized today. It contains glycerin so I’ll have to keep an eye on whether it effects my “hang time”.


----------



## Chicoro

Couldn't sleep yesterday. Woke up at 4:30 am in the morning. I had to be dressed and out the house by 8 am. Yes I did wash my hair starting at 5:00 am. I was done by 6:30 am. Queen Shea strikes again!


----------



## sarumoki

Chicoro said:


> Couldn't sleep yesterday. Woke up at 4:30 am in the morning. I had to be dressed and out the house by 8 am. Yes I did wash my hair starting at 5:00 am. I was done by 6:30 am. Queen Shea strikes again!


I dream for the day my wash days are that short.


----------



## Chicoro

sarumoki said:


> I dream for the day my wash days are that short.



I must add that I had taken my braids out the night before. But still, that was fast. And even after all my experience with hair, it felt like I was taking a risk. The possibility existed that I'd be stuck in the middle with matted, unfinished hair.

For your specific situation,  @sarumoki, just keep learning about your hair. Just keep trying. One thing about hair is that is organic. It is continuously changing throughout our lives. That means that once you think you mastered your hair, it can 'turn' around and have a different texture, thickness and color or something else! 

I always say that growing and maintaining afro-textured hair is a 'thinking game'. It is never a guessing game. It takes analysis, study, trial and error, over a period of time. Eventually, things will fall into place for you. Be encouraged!


----------



## GettingKinky

SB under gel slicks my hair down for a bun much better than gel alone. When I was on vacation I didn’t take my SB and my hairline was not smooth at all.


----------



## sissimpson

Does anyone here make and sell butters? My family thinks I should, and I'm looking for some pointers.


----------



## sissimpson

sarumoki said:


> I dream for the day my wash days are that short.


Please! Enjoy that hair! I used to have thick, waist length hair. Aging (or getting young in reverse) has left me with thin, shoulder length hair. I wash in less than an hour. Relish that time you get to spend on yourself! You are indeed worth it!


----------



## fluffyforever

Last night, I washed and used my Alma Shea Parfait. This morning I took down my braids and my hair feels soft and looks moisturized. Shea is good, but I have 1 problem with it...

I know in a couple of days my hair will start to feel crispy, dry, and dull, which is okay because I know I will have to moisturize again. However, as good as shea keeps moisture in, it also blocks moisture out when I try to moisturize during the week. I'm afraid the only way I can really moisturize my hair again is by shampooing. I don't want to shampoo every 3 days.

How do ya'll get around the strong seal of queen shea when moisturizing? Is spritzing and applying more shea enough?


----------



## sarumoki

fluffyforever said:


> How do ya'll get around the strong seal of queen shea when moisturizing? Is spritzing and applying more shea enough?


Good question! I'm interested in learning the answer to this too.


----------



## guyaneseyankee

For me, Queen Shea absorbs into my hair nicely.  So in the next few days, yes, I spritz with my water and/or aloe mister then re-seal.


----------



## Chicoro

fluffyforever said:


> Last night, I washed and used my Alma Shea Parfait. This morning I took down my braids and my hair feels soft and looks moisturized. Shea is good, but I have 1 problem with it...
> 
> I know in a couple of days my hair will start to feel crispy, dry,_* and dull, *_which is okay because I know I will have to moisturize again. However, as good as shea keeps moisture in, it also blocks moisture out when I try to moisturize during the week. I'm afraid the only way I can really moisturize my hair again is by shampooing. I don't want to shampoo every 3 days.
> 
> How do ya'll get around the strong seal of queen shea when moisturizing? Is spritzing and applying more shea enough?



* I think the issue may be your specific Shea product, the Alma Shea Parfait.* The red flag was the word, "dull". The only way I can use Shea is to whip it, myself. I make my own product. Any other form dulls, coats and makes my hair hard and crispy. Before you make a decision [about Shea butter and your hair], you may want to consider getting some 100% pure Shea butter and mixing it with an oil and then whipping it with a wire beater, for yourself.

Whipping the Alma Shea Parfait is not suggested. Pure Shea butter with some oil concoctions and pre-made Shea concoctions can produce drastically different results.


----------



## jennex

fluffyforever said:


> Is spritzing and applying more shea enough?



I was just thinking about this today and I came across this lady's video.  I think this part might answer your question. She uses shea butter and makes her own shea-based hair products. Sells them too. Love her hair but you have to be very patient to get through her videos!


----------



## sissimpson

I love whipping up shea butte based concoctions. I tend to go crazy ordering butters and oils. I'm considering selling this stuff…….


----------



## Chicoro

fluffyforever said:


> Last night, I washed and used my Alma Shea Parfait. This morning I took down my braids and my hair feels soft and looks moisturized. Shea is good, but I have 1 problem with it...
> 
> I know in a couple of days my hair will start to feel crispy, dry, and dull, which is okay because I know I will have to moisturize again. However, as good as shea keeps moisture in, it also blocks moisture out when I try to moisturize during the week. I'm afraid the only way I can really moisturize my hair again is by shampooing. I don't want to shampoo every 3 days.
> 
> How do ya'll get around the strong seal of queen shea when moisturizing? Is spritzing and applying more shea enough?




One more thing. Shea butter + mineral oil (or mineral derivatives) = dullness

You may want to check all your products to ensure that there is no paraffin, mineral oil, wax etc


----------



## fluffyforever

Chicoro said:


> One more thing. Shea butter + mineral oil (or mineral derivatives) = dullness
> 
> You may want to check all your products to ensure that there is no paraffin, mineral oil, wax etc


I don't use anything with those ingredients. Im going to order my own shea and whip it to see if it's better with the dullness. Interestingly, it's mainly my ends that look dull and coated after a few days, like all the white/yellowish shea moves down and makes the bottom of my hair look dirtier. Tonight is day 3 so I'm going to spritz with water and reapply the shea parfait lightly while trying to redistribute on my hair to see if that helps.


----------



## GGsKin

I just whipped up a tub of floral-scented Shea for my bestie. She'll be Shea-sliding by the weekend.

This week, I've been remoisturising my hair by spraying water with my new mister bottle (I'm loving the spray on this thing), smoothing and removing sheds. Then, I've been smoothing in a new leave-in; A.ctivilong A.ctiforce, I got at a hair show on Saturday. I then apply Shea butter on my ends, and gel to seal it all.

Tonight after moisturising, I styled the my hair up. Later on in the week I might put these ends away and try out this puff I bought. I washed my wig but it's too hot for that right now.


----------



## GettingKinky

@AbsyBlvd  what do you use for your floral scent?


----------



## GGsKin

GettingKinky said:


> @AbsyBlvd  what do you use for your floral scent?



@GettingKinky 
I used a combination of fragrance and essential oils to create it. I decanted various drops of each into a dappen dish and tested on paper and on my skin until I felt it was balanced (tea tree, lavender, geranium, patchouli, black orchid, pink kisses, guava & lychee).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

AbsyBlvd said:


> *This week, I've been remoisturising my hair by spraying water with my new mister bottle (I'm loving the spray on this thing), smoothing and removing sheds*


@AbsyBlvd
Which one did you get Sis? 

I have one.  I need to pull mine out.  I think I got Curl Keeper's H2O?


----------



## fluffyforever

I remoisturized my hair last night with water. Then I added a bit more Shea Alma Parfait. This morning my hair is smooth and well moisturized.


----------



## GGsKin

IDareT'sHair said:


> @AbsyBlvd
> Which one did you get Sis?
> 
> I have one.  I need to pull mine out.  I think I got Curl Keeper's H2O?



Do it lol. I got the Kinky Curly Coily one (I got 2 lol). I picked them up at Curly Treats hair show on Saturday. There's this delay-spray action to it; 1 spray goes for a long time and the mist is so so fine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@AbsyBlvd 
I looked at it yesterday, still in the unopened box....


----------



## Sally.

Has anyone been able to use Shea butter on their wash and go?


----------



## fluffyforever

Sally. said:


> Has anyone been able to use Shea butter on their wash and go?


I have, successfully, a few times. I Apply all my products in the shower, including whipped shea. Then I rinse with water quickly and smooth hair to make sure even distribution. Resulted in soft wash and goes for me.


----------



## GGsKin

Sally. said:


> Has anyone been able to use Shea butter on their wash and go?



I do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Using:
Naturelle Grow's Madder Root & Shea Butter Deep Conditioner (too bad she lost the recipe for this excellent DC'er and it has been discontinued)


----------



## sissimpson

yamilee21 said:


> I have to confess... I cheated on Shea this week. I used straight avocado butter - not mixed with anything - after I washed my hair 4 days ago. I haven't had to add anything since, other than a little oil to brush down my edges for church yesterday. I may try alternating between the two.


I have been thinking of whipping up straight avocado butter for sale to people who are sensitive to nut butters. I just bought a 3 lb tub of unrefined and one of refined


----------



## yamilee21

sissimpson said:


> I have been thinking of whipping up straight avocado butter for sale to people who are sensitive to nut butters. I just bought a 3 lb tub of unrefined and one of refined


I did not even bother to whip it, because it is so soft (compared to unwhipped shea butter) but I think I will, just to see whether it makes a difference.

On another note, I bought several varieties of Alaffia Conditioner. The ones with shea butter contain a lot of shea butter - as in, hair is so coated with shea butter even after rinsing that there is no point in adding any additional butters to the hair after. I probably won't buy this brand again once we're done with it (the ones without shea butter don't do anything at all) but for anyone looking for a lazier way of incorporating shea butter, Alaffia Conditioners may be your thing.


----------



## kupenda

yamilee21 said:


> I did not even bother to whip it, because it is so soft (compared to unwhipped shea butter) but I think I will, just to see whether it makes a difference.
> 
> On another note, I bought several varieties of Alaffia Conditioner. The ones with shea butter contain a lot of shea butter - as in, hair is so coated with shea butter even after rinsing that there is no point in adding any additional butters to the hair after. I probably won't buy this brand again once we're done with it (the ones without shea butter don't do anything at all) but for anyone looking for a lazier way of incorporating shea butter, Alaffia Conditioners may be your thing.




I’ll look into this


----------



## Chicoro

We are counting down with about five (5) months left to go until the end of the year. Queen Shea has personally rocked my world unlike any other ingredient.  The most dramatic impact has been with the elimination of monster tangles. I no longer lose entire, whole curls, like I used to do. Those tangles have been my worst issues. The next most dramatic change Shea has had on my hair is the minimizing of split, dry ends. I get a predictable, little, hair growth spurt every other month. 

I'll talk to everyone in September. Have a great rest of the summer!


----------



## OhTall1

Sally. said:


> Has anyone been able to use Shea butter on their wash and go?


In the past few weeks I've discovered that if I use it on day 2 or 3, it extends my WNG.


----------



## LivingInPeace

I’ve been so lazy. I need to make my mix for a few days and I’ve just refused to do it. I really hope I see some significant growth by the end of the year. I need to use more Shea on the front area of my hair. It’s my slowest growing and most split prone area. I can’t get it more than an inch past my chin. The rest of my hair is around APL.


----------



## SunkissedLife

Hey Ladies, long time no see!*hugs* I had to take a little break because I fractured my finger (the index one to boot!) So I’ve been getting my hair done at the salon while I let my finger heal. But now I’m back like I never left haha. Not fully functioning yet (I have to hold my finger out the way while doing my hair) so braiding is impossible but twists are my go-to, just takes a bit longer. I am also back to our love, Queen Shea. I ran out of the first batch I whipped (which lasted forever, especially considering I used it on my body too). So I bought some Alikay’s Naturals Shea Butter Hair Parfait to use for now -- omg, I LOVE the way this stuff smells and the consistency is perfect, I’m going to try double whipping my next batch to see if I can get close.


I will order more (going to get 2 lbs this time!) from Queen Cleopatra’s when I get paid this Friday. My plan is to two strand twist in smaller sections weekly. Keep the twists in during the week for work and wear a twist-out on the weekend. This way my hair is fairly protected and styled nicely but I still get to enjoy wearing my hair out and down. 


Attached below is a pic of my hair (blow dry and flat iron at the salon). Let’s consider this my starting pic since I am going to be more diligent about using shea butter from now on. I’m excited to see how much growth I can get in the next 6 months. My first hair goal is APL and ultimate WL/APL curly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SunkissedLife 
Very Nice & Very Healthy!

Hope your finger heals soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Using a nice DIY SB Blend

Not real sure what's in it but it feels great!......


----------



## SunkissedLife

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SunkissedLife
> Very Nice & Very Healthy!
> 
> Hope your finger heals soon.



Thank you!! I have a follow up doctor appt at the end of the month and hope it will be fully healed soon. 

Also yay! I did get a big trim but I was ready to let those ends go to make way for new growth and I have noticed my hair seems a lot healthier now


----------



## caribeandiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @SunkissedLife
> Very Nice & Very Healthy!
> 
> Hope your finger heals soon.


I second that. Your hair is gorgeous and healthy. I also pray your finger heals soon.


----------



## caribeandiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> Using a nice DIY SB Blend
> 
> Not real sure what's in it but it feels great!......


----------



## caribeandiva

Monthly progress. The ends are getting thicker!!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> We are counting down with about five (5) months left to go until the end of the year. Queen Shea has personally rocked my world unlike any other ingredient.  The most dramatic impact has been with the elimination of monster tangles. I no longer lose entire, whole curls, like I used to do. Those tangles have been my worst issues. The next most dramatic change Shea has had on my hair is the minimizing of split, dry ends. I get a predictable, little, hair growth spurt every other month.
> 
> I'll talk to everyone in September. Have a great rest of the summer!


Enjoy your summer!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

_Such A Great Knot Remover.  Tangle Buster, Mat Disguster. All that (and more)._

Will Whip Up a Nice Pre-Poo Blend.  Not sure with what yet though.

I want to create a good Pre-Poo Blend.


----------



## Saludable84

Hey!

So, I’ve been on and off with the Shea. I’m fine with that right now, but I’m getting a little tired (I get like this) with regular stylers and just want to twist my hair and leave it. 

Someone at work asked me what stylers I used for my hair yesterday and though I told her, I told her I didn’t recommend the product. I also told her I’m just going back to Shea Butter for a few weeks. She understood and told me it’s always good to go back to basics. 

In other news, I have no yellow Shea Butter, only white, so I need to fix that ASAP. I like white, but really prefer yellow. I will have to dig through my emails and bookmarks to find my previous supplier.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Saludable84
Hi Sis!

*cough* - _Let's Pretend_  if you were going to create a SB Pre-Poo w/SB what else would you add to it?

I want to whip up a Pre-Poo Blend to use Overnight.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Hi Sis!
> 
> *cough* - _Let's Pretend_  if you were going to create a SB Pre-Poo w/SB what else would you add to it?
> 
> I want to whip up a Pre-Poo Blend to use Overnight.


I know you didn't ask me but I wanna play. I would add aloe vera juice (would need to be made in small batches and kept in fridge ) An oil blend of avocado jojoba and jbco/castor oil with selected herbs steeped in it for a month prior.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BronxJazzy said:


> *I know you didn't ask me but I wanna play. I would add aloe vera juice (would need to be made in small batches and kept in fridge ) An oil blend of avocado jojoba and jbco/castor oil with selected herbs steeped in it for a month prior*.


@BronxJazzy

I'm glad you responded. ....

Sounds really good.  

I can do that.  I have all of that stuff.  Even the "Selected Herbs steeped for a month in Oil.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BronxJazzy
> 
> I'm glad you responded. ....
> 
> Sounds really good.
> 
> I can do that.  I have all of that stuff.  Even the "Selected Herbs steeped for a month in Oil.


Cool!!!! See I was meant to reply because that's a super powerhouse combo right there and you don't even have to wait for the oils.


----------



## Saludable84

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Saludable84
> Hi Sis!
> 
> *cough* - _Let's Pretend_  if you were going to create a SB Pre-Poo w/SB what else would you add to it?
> 
> I want to whip up a Pre-Poo Blend to use Overnight.



I agree with @BronxJazzy 

Just because I’m selective about pre-poo and like treatments with mine, I’d whip it with some herb or henna infused oil. I know I have some marshmallow and oat straw around here. I also like the idea of using thyme with henna in the oil, and warming the Shea Butter before use


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Saludable84 said:


> *I agree with
> Just because I’m selective about pre-poo and like treatments with mine, I’d whip it with some herb or henna infused oil. I know I have some marshmallow and oat straw around here. I also like the idea of using thyme with henna in the oil, and warming the Shea Butter before use *


@Saludable84
Thank You Ms. Whiptress
........

You and @BronxJazzy  getting busy with the Pre-Poo Blends!

I'd liked to create an overnight Pre-Poo with some of this SB I have here.


----------



## SunkissedLife

caribeandiva said:


> Monthly progress. The ends are getting thicker!!
> View attachment 433935




Your growth is wild. I love how you can see the health and length of your hair increasing.

I’m bout to order my Shea this weekend.

*Can anyone share their experiences with Shea Nilotica?* I’m debating between ordering that from 3cayg (looks sooo soft and creamy) or unrefined ivory. I will be whipping an extra batch to use on my body. I read about it originally on here but can’t find the original post. Maybe @Chicoro can help lol
ETA: previously ordered unrefined Ivory Shea Butter from Oslove Organics on Amazon -- really like it but am curious about other types of Shea and vendors


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SunkissedLife
I bought the Shea Nilotica once on the recommendation of Elevated Energy.

It whipped very well and worked well.


----------



## caribeandiva

SunkissedLife said:


> Your growth is wild. I love how you can see the health and length of your hair increasing.
> 
> I’m bout to order my Shea this weekend.
> 
> *Can anyone share their experiences with Shea Nilotica?* I’m debating between ordering that from 3cayg (looks sooo soft and creamy) or unrefined ivory. I will be whipping an extra batch to use on my body. I read about it originally on here but can’t find the original post. Maybe @Chicoro can help lol
> ETA: previously ordered unrefined Ivory Shea Butter from Oslove Organics on Amazon -- really like it but am curious about other types of Shea and vendors


Thank you! I’m amazed myself


----------



## GGsKin

SunkissedLife said:


> Your growth is wild. I love how you can see the health and length of your hair increasing.
> 
> I’m bout to order my Shea this weekend.
> 
> *Can anyone share their experiences with Shea Nilotica?* I’m debating between ordering that from 3cayg (looks sooo soft and creamy) or unrefined ivory. I will be whipping an extra batch to use on my body. I read about it originally on here but can’t find the original post. Maybe @Chicoro can help lol
> ETA: previously ordered unrefined Ivory Shea Butter from Oslove Organics on Amazon -- really like it but am curious about other types of Shea and vendors



I've got some Shea Nilotica. I really like it, although I haven't used any in my mixes for ages. I can't remember the percentage of liquid oils I used but I do remember that that mix was less airy/ fluffy, and more creamy. It is super soft and creamy all on it's own. The smell is still nutty but less strong than my other Shea butters.


----------



## SunkissedLife

@IDareT'sHair

would you recommend it over the ivory?

My main thing was my last batch (while amazing on my skin and hair) was sooo thick it took a lot of extra work to work into my hair and skin and I felt I always used too much at once so I went through my batch fast.

I want this next batch to be light and fluffy so it melts into my hair and skin.

@GGsKin  what do you do to make your mixes so airy and fluffy? I just looked at your last batch and it looked so light exactly what I’m going for. Maybe I’m just not mixing long enough? or using enough other oils?


----------



## SunkissedLife

Chicoro said:


> I must add that I had taken my braids out the night before. But still, that was fast. And even after all my experience with hair, it felt like I was taking a risk. The possibility existed that I'd be stuck in the middle with matted, unfinished hair.
> 
> For your specific situation,  @sarumoki, just keep learning about your hair. Just keep trying. One thing about hair is that is organic. It is continuously changing throughout our lives. That means that once you think you mastered your hair, it can 'turn' around and have a different texture, thickness and color or something else!
> 
> *I always say that growing and maintaining afro-textured hair is a 'thinking game'. It is never a guessing game. It takes analysis, study, trial and error, over a period of time. *Eventually, things will fall into place for you. Be encouraged!



THIS. I feel like I keep guessing at what works and in what order and always trying to mix it up and experiment w new products/brands. This next season I plan to be more disciplined about sticking to Queen Shea (swear she a jealous mistress because every time I stray my hair acts up) and a consistent regimen. Then slowly experiment one thing at a time to see how my hair responds. I need to be more patient I always want to see immediate results if not I’m on to the next. 

YES to Study and analysis over a period of time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SunkissedLife
It will make some very nice blends for your skin and it is very pliable & easy to work with.


----------



## SunkissedLife

Just ordered 3cayg 5 lb pail of unrefined ivory shea butter  I'm hooked and so serious about this hair journey now. Plus I plan to use it on my hair and body so considering it a good investment

any tips for using and measuring shea butter out of this giant pail? I want to do 1/2 or 1 pound batches so I can accurately measure and experiment with the best mixes / ways to whip. Can't wait to start whipping once it gets here *excited*


----------



## GGsKin

SunkissedLife said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> would you recommend it over the ivory?
> 
> My main thing was my last batch (while amazing on my skin and hair) was sooo thick it took a lot of extra work to work into my hair and skin and I felt I always used too much at once so I went through my batch fast.
> 
> I want this next batch to be light and fluffy so it melts into my hair and skin.
> 
> @GGsKin  what do you do to make your mixes so airy and fluffy? I just looked at your last batch and it looked so light exactly what I’m going for. Maybe I’m just not mixing long enough? or using enough other oils?



I always melt, freeze, then mix. And like Chicoro (if I remember correctly), I always add coconut oil while mixing. I also let it whip for at least 10-15mins. I tend to be heavy-handed but when I use my mixes, I have to remind myself that not only do I not need to be because a little goes a long way, but also my low po hair doesn't like too much of anything. 

Many times I've gone to apply some Shea butter to my ends with a mountain of Shea on my fingers. I either realise it's way too much and put some back....or I just apply it all anyway and cuss as it takes it's time to sink in


----------



## Saludable84

SunkissedLife said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> would you recommend it over the ivory?
> 
> My main thing was my last batch (while amazing on my skin and hair) was sooo thick it took a lot of extra work to work into my hair and skin and I felt I always used too much at once so I went through my batch fast.
> 
> I want this next batch to be light and fluffy so it melts into my hair and skin.
> 
> @GGsKin  what do you do to make your mixes so airy and fluffy? I just looked at your last batch and it looked so light exactly what I’m going for. Maybe I’m just not mixing long enough? or using enough other oils?


I usually measure mine out and add about 2oz if oil per 6oz of butter (if you like to make a batches) and whip for about 10 minutes at least. Keep whipping and scraping the sides until you get the texture you want.


----------



## sissimpson

Whipped up straight avocado butter with castor oil.... had to add a little arrowroot powder to absorb some of the oiliness.


----------



## caribeandiva

GGsKin said:


> Many times I've gone to apply some Shea butter to my ends with a mountain of Shea on my fingers. I either realise it's way too much and put some back....or I just apply it all anyway and cuss as it takes it's time to sink in


Guilty as charged!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Going Hard Months 8 through 12 using my Blends. 

Still need to Whip Up a Nice SB Pre-Poo.


----------



## caribeandiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> Going Hard Months 8 through 12 using my Blends.
> 
> Still need to Whip Up a Nice SB Pre-Poo.


@ElevatedEnergy posted a nice oatmeal pre-poo recipe a few months ago. I think you can add Shea butter to it. Maybe try that.


----------



## caribeandiva

SunkissedLife said:


> ...*any tips for using and measuring shea butter out of this giant pail? I want to do 1/2 or 1 pound batches so I can accurately measure and experiment with the best mixes / ways to whip*. Can't wait to start whipping once it gets here *excited*


Honestly that’s my biggest hesitation as to why I haven’t ordered a pail of 3cayg Shea butter. I buy the 1 pound little tubs because I don’t have to guesstimate and just whip it up.


----------



## sissimpson

I would break it down into one pound blocks and repackage it. I would probably store all but one package in the freezer.


----------



## SunkissedLife

caribeandiva said:


> Honestly that’s my biggest hesitation as to why I haven’t ordered a pail of 3cayg Shea butter. I buy the 1 pound little tubs because I don’t have to guesstimate and just whip it up.



That was my plan but it said because of the summer heat she’s only accepting order for Shea butter pails ugh and also it’s more economic lol maybe I can use my scale to weigh it out lol


----------



## WaistLengthDreams

I just wanted to pop in here and say that I absolutely love this thread.  I started using Shea Butter on my daughter's hair because of all of this information you've been sharing in here.  As soon as the whipped shea butter met her hair, it was clear that they were meant to be.  Her hair smooths so much better now and her braids look so good (on day one, lol).  And her hair doesn't dry out as much.  I undo the ends of her braids to re apply water and shea butter and it keeps her ends from drying too much.  It's been such a great addition to her hair regimen.  

Our whipped shea butter mix has coconut oil and avocado oil in it -- that's it.  

I just big chopped and her mix has been my leave in on wet hair before adding a hair styler.  We are a shea buttery pair now.  And I have you lovely ladies to thank for that.  If I end up experimenting with other mixes, I'll be sure to come back and share.


----------



## SunkissedLife

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I finally got my package from 3cayG
> 
> Cocoa Butter smells like I should pop a piece in my mouth, muru muru is so moisturizing, cupuacu smells like a drank, the ivory Shea is softer than the yellow, but they’re both pretty dang soft. Here’s a family photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *excuse the toes.



how did you go about using your shea butter out of the pail? I tried pulling it out but it wouldn't budge! haha

MY PAIL ARRIVED *insert happy dance* omg as soon as I opened it the wonderful smell hit me in the best possible way. planning to mix with lavender essential oil for smell and supposed to be good for hair plus just a little sweet almond oil and EVCO


----------



## SunkissedLife

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @Garner
> I have 2 different blends I make...But for each I prefer Ceramide rich oils because they are light so easily absorbed by the skin and hair. I like to pair the Ceramide oils with fruit oils. Shea, plus ceramides plus fruit oils just make a lovely combination.
> 
> So for blend 1: Shea, Safflower Oil that I infuse with herbs, and apricot oil.
> 
> For blend 2: Shea, Ricebran Oil that I infuse with herbs, and peach kernel oil.
> 
> My ratio of Shea to oils is 1 to 1. So half and half.
> 
> I've tried many different combos, ratios and techniques over this last year and those are my favorite. The mixture ends up being light, fluffy and spreads easily. Only a small amount of it is needed to get the job done. When I apply, I only do a fingertip for my whole head of hair which lasts for usually 7 days. I only reapply to my ends maybe once or twice in between.



just quoting to bump up and save these wonderful recipes. Anyone else had any experience with fruit oils? Do they smell wonderful and yummy?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

SunkissedLife said:


> how did you go about using your shea butter out of the pail? I tried pulling it out but it wouldn't budge! haha
> 
> MY PAIL ARRIVED *insert happy dance* omg as soon as I opened it the wonderful smell hit me in the best possible way. planning to mix with lavender essential oil for smell and supposed to be good for hair plus just a little sweet almond oil and EVCO


It has to be softened a bit. It gets pretty hot in my apartment, so I have less problems lol.


----------



## Saludable84

So, I didn’t want a pail and purchased mine from eBay. I’ve purchased other stuff from the seller before. Anyway, I got the ivory Shea Butter even though I don’t prefer ivory (even though I still like it) for direct use with hair even though I’ll still use it lol. 

What I like about this one is that it looks like the ivory Shea Butter I’ve gotten from a coworker who got it straight from one of his family members that processes it. It has a different consistency than the ones you get from Harlem. The ivory is usually more fluffy and easy to use unlike yellow which needs help  this one is ivory and still soft but firm (which is usually not the case for ivory for me). I know that sounds weird, but it’s hard finding ivory in that consistency. 

I’m going to make a small blend tomorrow with just a couple of Ayurvedic herbs and a little oil to mix it with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Plan to Stay on top of this until the End of the Year.  Will keep going  hard the last 3-4 months of 2018.

Still need to whip up a couple batches.  A Pre-Poo one and one for General Use.  Maybe with Rose Hips Oil and Rose Petal Powder?


----------



## sunnieb

Just whipped up a fresh batch!  Hope the pic posts. I whipped it to within an inch of it's life per instructions from @Chicoro.


----------



## kelsey72

New member here in need of help! I've been lurking on this page for a couple of weeks and have decided to jump into the Shea Growth Regimen late. I had hope for my first post to be a bit more formal but  I have a semi-urgent newbie question and decided to approach the Shea Gurus! So I have been in the process for a day trying to make my first shea mix. My plan was to mix the following: 

- ~5 oz Shea Nilotica  (this exact brand, which I decided to get due to my fine hair) 
-~ 8 tablespoons  (4 oz) grapeseed oil 
-~2 tablespoons (1oz) safflower oil 
-~4 tablespoons (2oz) virgin coconut oil 

My process has not been as smooth as imagined. I ended up melting down the Shea Nilotica with the grapeseed oil gently over a homemade double broiler (now looking back probably could've skipped this step) . I sat it in the fridge overnight and began mixing using a handheld immersion blender. I noticed that it started melting very quickly into a thick oily liquid (rather than a light airy mixture). I know that melt/freeze/blend method tends to yield a creamier mixture but right now my shea mix has absolutely no cream attributes about it, simply a thick/oily/slightly runny mixture, like a DIY deep conditioner. It did expand a bit due to the aeration from my blending (blended for about 12 mins). Popped it back in the fridge for about another hour and attempted blending again, same consistency and longer blending only made it runnier.  Thinking there was too much oil, I tried adding more shea and more VCO, only resulting in a slightly more viscous mixture. I'm now doing my hair and currently trying to figure out what to do next before I get to the sealing step. Would anyone recommend getting more shea to add? Maybe re-freeze and try reblending again? Do I need to blend even longer? Is it all a wash? HELP! Thanks in advance to anyone who takes the time to read and/or respond.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

kelsey72 said:


> New member here in need of help! I've been lurking on this page for a couple of weeks and have decided to jump into the Shea Growth Regimen late. I had hope for my first post to be a bit more formal but  I have a semi-urgent newbie question and decided to approach the Shea Gurus! So I have been in the process for a day trying to make my first shea mix. My plan was to mix the following:
> 
> - ~5 oz Shea Nilotica  (this exact brand, which I decided to get due to my fine hair)
> -~ 8 tablespoons  (4 oz) grapeseed oil
> -~2 tablespoons (1oz) safflower oil
> -~4 tablespoons (2oz) virgin coconut oil
> 
> My process has not been as smooth as imagined. I ended up melting down the Shea Nilotica with the grapeseed oil gently over a homemade double broiler (now looking back probably could've skipped this step) . I sat it in the fridge overnight and began mixing using a handheld immersion blender. I noticed that it started melting very quickly into a thick oily liquid (rather than a light airy mixture). I know that melt/freeze/blend method tends to yield a creamier mixture but right now my shea mix has absolutely no cream attributes about it, simply a thick/oily/slightly runny mixture, like a DIY deep conditioner. It did expand a bit due to the aeration from my blending (blended for about 12 mins). Popped it back in the fridge for about another hour and attempted blending again, same consistency and longer blending only made it runnier.  Thinking there was too much oil, I tried adding more shea and more VCO, only resulting in a slightly more viscous mixture. I'm now doing my hair and currently trying to figure out what to do next before I get to the sealing step. Would anyone recommend getting more shea to add? Maybe re-freeze and try reblending again? Do I need to blend even longer? Is it all a wash? HELP! Thanks in advance to anyone who takes the time to read and/or respond.


Imo wayyy too much oil to shea ratio. I find what helps me is taking whatever oils i wanna use and using 1 tbsp at a time of each. 

So take out a glob of shea. Add tbsp each of oils. Use a metal spoon and break down the shea with the back of the spoon while mixing the oil and shea together. Add 1 tbsp each of the oils until the oil shea mix is the consistency I want it to be. Then blend.

I hope that made sense.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

kelsey72 said:


> New member here in need of help! I've been lurking on this page for a couple of weeks and have decided to jump into the Shea Growth Regimen late. I had hope for my first post to be a bit more formal but  I have a semi-urgent newbie question and decided to approach the Shea Gurus! So I have been in the process for a day trying to make my first shea mix. My plan was to mix the following:
> 
> - ~5 oz Shea Nilotica  (this exact brand, which I decided to get due to my fine hair)
> -~ 8 tablespoons  (4 oz) grapeseed oil
> -~2 tablespoons (1oz) safflower oil
> -~4 tablespoons (2oz) virgin coconut oil
> 
> My process has not been as smooth as imagined. I ended up melting down the Shea Nilotica with the grapeseed oil gently over a homemade double broiler (now looking back probably could've skipped this step) . I sat it in the fridge overnight and began mixing using a handheld immersion blender. I noticed that it started melting very quickly into a thick oily liquid (rather than a light airy mixture). I know that melt/freeze/blend method tends to yield a creamier mixture but right now my shea mix has absolutely no cream attributes about it, simply a thick/oily/slightly runny mixture, like a DIY deep conditioner. It did expand a bit due to the aeration from my blending (blended for about 12 mins). Popped it back in the fridge for about another hour and attempted blending again, same consistency and longer blending only made it runnier.  Thinking there was too much oil, I tried adding more shea and more VCO, only resulting in a slightly more viscous mixture. I'm now doing my hair and currently trying to figure out what to do next before I get to the sealing step. Would anyone recommend getting more shea to add? Maybe re-freeze and try reblending again? Do I need to blend even longer? Is it all a wash? HELP! Thanks in advance to anyone who takes the time to read and/or respond.


Just looked at the link of the shea you used and that's the prob. It's not a butter it's an oil. That won't whip up like a butter will.


----------



## kelsey72

BronxJazzy said:


> Just looked at the link of the shea you used and that's the prob. It's not a butter it's an oil. That won't whip up like a butter will.


Oops! Wrong link, I got the butter.  I'll just post the whole link rather than attempt to hyperlink like last time.


----------



## kelsey72

BronxJazzy said:


> Imo wayyy too much oil to shea ratio. I find what helps me is taking whatever oils i wanna use and using 1 tbsp at a time of each.
> 
> So take out a glob of shea. Add tbsp each of oils. Use a metal spoon and break down the shea with the back of the spoon while mixing the oil and shea together. Add 1 tbsp each of the oils until the oil shea mix is the consistency I want it to be. Then blend.
> 
> I hope that made sense.


@BronxJazzy  Thank you so much for your response! I know now in the future to add the oil incrementally rather than pour it together at once. I guess that's what I get for attempting to multi-task! It looks like based on your information that my best course of action would be to re-freeze my current mix, get some more shea in the AM (probably won't be the nilotica variety unfortunately...), and add it to what I have already to even out the ratios. Looks like no shea-ceramide mix for me tonight. At least I have a tiny bit of unused leftover shea for sealing my hair. Again, truly appreciate long-time members helping out a newbie like me.  This thread is the best!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

kelsey72 said:


> Oops! Wrong link, I got the butter.  I'll just post the whole link rather than attempt to hyperlink like last time.


ohhh okay... Than it's def just too much oil to butter ratio. I do find it easier to make that mistake when using melted butter instead of solid.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

kelsey72 said:


> @BronxJazzy  Thank you so much for your response! I know now in the future to add the oil incrementally rather than pour it together at once. I guess that's what I get for attempting to multi-task! It looks like based on your information that my best course of action would be to re-freeze my current mix, get some more shea in the AM (probably won't be the nilotica variety unfortunately...), and add it to what I have already to even out the ratios. Looks like no shea-ceramide mix for me tonight. At least I have a tiny bit of unused leftover shea for sealing my hair. Again, truly appreciate long-time members helping out a newbie like me.  This thread is the best!


Thats def what i would do. I've used reg old shea that you get from beauty supplies etc and the mix was awesome. So it really doesn't have to be anything special. Especially your first time out. Like I said this time see how it comes out without melting just mixing with a bit of elbow grease til it's smooth and well mixed. Then whip. I bet it will whip right up.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

BronxJazzy said:


> Thats def what i would do. I've used reg old shea that you get from beauty supplies etc and the mix was awesome. So it really doesn't have to be anything special. Especially your first time out. Like I said this time see how it comes out without melting just mixing with a bit of elbow grease til it's smooth and well mixed. Then whip. I bet it will whip right up.


This is the method i use for whipping shea without heat. It has both methods on the page. I just find the no heat to be more user friendly.
https://www.tipsfornaturalbeauty.co...d-shea-butter-with-without-heat/#.W3juOs5KjIU


----------



## kelsey72

BronxJazzy said:


> This is the method i use for whipping shea without heat. It has both methods on the page. I just find the no heat to be more user friendly.
> https://www.tipsfornaturalbeauty.co...d-shea-butter-with-without-heat/#.W3juOs5KjIU


Great, will try that tomorrow!


----------



## caribeandiva

kelsey72 said:


> New member here in need of help! I've been lurking on this page for a couple of weeks and have decided to jump into the Shea Growth Regimen late. I had hope for my first post to be a bit more formal but  I have a semi-urgent newbie question and decided to approach the Shea Gurus! So I have been in the process for a day trying to make my first shea mix. My plan was to mix the following:
> 
> - ~5 oz Shea Nilotica  (this exact brand, which I decided to get due to my fine hair)
> -~ 8 tablespoons  (4 oz) grapeseed oil
> -~2 tablespoons (1oz) safflower oil
> -~4 tablespoons (2oz) virgin coconut oil
> 
> My process has not been as smooth as imagined. I ended up melting down the Shea Nilotica with the grapeseed oil gently over a homemade double broiler (now looking back probably could've skipped this step) . I sat it in the fridge overnight and began mixing using a handheld immersion blender. I noticed that it started melting very quickly into a thick oily liquid (rather than a light airy mixture). I know that melt/freeze/blend method tends to yield a creamier mixture but right now my shea mix has absolutely no cream attributes about it, simply a thick/oily/slightly runny mixture, like a DIY deep conditioner. It did expand a bit due to the aeration from my blending (blended for about 12 mins). Popped it back in the fridge for about another hour and attempted blending again, same consistency and longer blending only made it runnier.  Thinking there was too much oil, I tried adding more shea and more VCO, only resulting in a slightly more viscous mixture. I'm now doing my hair and currently trying to figure out what to do next before I get to the sealing step. Would anyone recommend getting more shea to add? Maybe re-freeze and try reblending again? Do I need to blend even longer? Is it all a wash? HELP! Thanks in advance to anyone who takes the time to read and/or respond.


Welcome! @BronxJazzy gave you great advice already. Watching this video helped me a lot when I first started making my own whipped Shea butter.


----------



## SunkissedLife

I whipped  wonderful batch last night. I could NOT for the life of me get it out of that pail so I used my metal ice cream scooper  and I also realized I was basically out of all my other oils ‍ So my mix was ~3 scoops of Shea butter + ~2 tbsp sweet almond oil + lavender essential oil (added after mixing and then mixing more) it was definitely fluffier than previous batches but was still quite dense

I didn’t melt the Shea butter first and used a small amount of oil to Shea batter ratio based on  @Chicoro said in a previous posts

ETA: pics. I had to screenshot the actual pics or they won’t upload lol


----------



## SunkissedLife

Wash Day Test:
Washed hair w black soap shampoo
Detangled Giovanni SAS conditioner
Deep condition w Mint Babbassu
Tea spritz (something new I’m trying)
Kinky curly knot today leave in
Shea butter to twist

Giiiiiiiiirl. My twists were sooooo juicy And the shine oh how could I forget the shine ?! SHEA SHINE COME THROUGH please refer to pics of resulting twist out (and trust me it looks even shinier in person)

Does anyone else notice their twists dry faster with Shea butter?!


----------



## yamilee21

SunkissedLife said:


> ... Does anyone else notice their twists dry faster with Shea butter?!


Not mine. I apply my shea butter mix when my hair is 99.99999% dry, otherwise my hair will never, ever dry, .


----------



## Saludable84

SunkissedLife said:


> Does anyone else notice their twists dry faster with Shea butter?!



Nope. Still takes the same two days


----------



## Saludable84

Made a batch of Shea Butter with oils, amla, maka and kalpi kapoor. It’s still a light brown color, but I didn’t want the herbs to make it too dark to heavy and leave a residue. Will be using today.


----------



## Sally.

SunkissedLife said:


> Wash Day Test:
> Washed hair w black soap shampoo
> Detangled Giovanni SAS conditioner
> Deep condition w Mint Babbassu
> Tea spritz (something new I’m trying)
> Kinky curly knot today leave in
> Shea butter to twist
> 
> Giiiiiiiiirl. My twists were sooooo juicy And the shine oh how could I forget the shine ?! SHEA SHINE COME THROUGH please refer to pics of resulting twist out (and trust me it looks even shinier in person)
> 
> Does anyone else notice their twists dry faster with Shea butter?!


You hair looks really nice! Defined and moisturized! What black soap shampoo recipe did you use? And did you just use straight shea butter or did you whip up something? I still haven't found a shea butter hair recipe that allows me to wear my hair out with it on. Shea butter weighs my hair down.


----------



## sissimpson

I have been mixing up various combinations of oils and butters, packaging them up and freezing them in anticipation of selling them. I gave a 16oz jar to my niece a while back, and she went gaga over it. I gave her 2-  8 ounce jars to sell (and one for herself of course). She wants to sell them for $15 each. Seems a little pricey to me, what do you ladies think?


----------



## betteron2day

SunkissedLife said:


> Wash Day Test:
> Washed hair w black soap shampoo
> Detangled Giovanni SAS conditioner
> Deep condition w Mint Babbassu
> Tea spritz (something new I’m trying)
> Kinky curly knot today leave in
> Shea butter to twist
> 
> Giiiiiiiiirl. My twists were sooooo juicy And the shine oh how could I forget the shine ?! SHEA SHINE COME THROUGH please refer to pics of resulting twist out (and trust me it looks even shinier in person)
> 
> Does anyone else notice their twists dry faster with Shea butter?!



Did you two strand twist?


----------



## SunkissedLife

@Sally. && @betteron2day 

I whipped up the Shea butter with only a little bit of sweet almond oil. I want to experiment with adding a ceramide oil though I was thinking sunflower oil?

I can only wear my hair out and down if I use the Shea butter to twist on freshly moisturized hair and give it time (hour or preferably overnight) to sink in and dry. That’s what I did here applied to freshly washed hair over KCKT and two strand twisted for a poppin twist out. My ends were so soft Shea butter eradicates split dry ends it’s amazing and my hair always comes out soft.


----------



## sarumoki

sissimpson said:


> I have been mixing up various combinations of oils and butters, packaging them up and freezing them in anticipation of selling them. I gave a 16oz jar to my niece a while back, and she went gaga over it. I gave her 2-  8 ounce jars to sell (and one for herself of course). She wants to sell them for $15 each. Seems a little pricey to me, what do you ladies think?


Not if people are willing to pay that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

sissimpson said:


> *She wants to sell them for $15 each. Seems a little pricey to me, what do you ladies think?*


@sissimpson 
8oz? $10-$12.
4oz? $6 - $ 8

JMO.

But I'd have to try, feel, smell it (or read reviews) before I could make a honest guestimation.


----------



## sissimpson

I was thinking of selling 8 ounces for 10, that seems fair. But this is crazy high priced Connecticut......


----------



## caribeandiva

sarumoki said:


> Not if people are willing to pay that.


Exactly


----------



## Goombay_Summer

sissimpson said:


> I have been mixing up various combinations of oils and butters, packaging them up and freezing them in anticipation of selling them. I gave a 16oz jar to my niece a while back, and she went gaga over it. I gave her 2-  8 ounce jars to sell (and one for herself of course). She wants to sell them for $15 each. Seems a little pricey to me, what do you ladies think?



I've seen vendors on Etsy selling their proprietary blends of  Shea Butter concoctions ranging in price from approximately $9 -20 for 4 oz of product (not including shipping).


----------



## sarumoki

Goombay_Summer said:


> I've seen vendors on Etsy selling their proprietary blends of  Shea Butter concoctions ranging in price from approximately $9 -20 for 4 oz of product (not including shipping).


FOUR OUNCES??? $20????

*gets to mixing*


----------



## Sarabellam

SunkissedLife said:


> Wash Day Test:
> Washed hair w black soap shampoo
> Detangled Giovanni SAS conditioner
> Deep condition w Mint Babbassu
> Tea spritz (something new I’m trying)
> Kinky curly knot today leave in
> Shea butter to twist
> 
> Giiiiiiiiirl. My twists were sooooo juicy And the shine oh how could I forget the shine ?! SHEA SHINE COME THROUGH please refer to pics of resulting twist out (and trust me it looks even shinier in person)
> 
> Does anyone else notice their twists dry faster with Shea butter?!



Your hair pics made me smile! I swear straight hair can look picturesque with every hair in place but our hair has the essence of life and joy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

sissimpson said:


> *I was thinking of selling 8 ounces for 10, that seems fair. But this is crazy high priced Connecticut......*


@sissimpson 
I personally set that Price Point because I order a lot On-Line and was figuring Discounts/Shipping Costs etc..., but if you just plan to sell it Locally, you probably could command more.


----------



## sissimpson

I gave my niece 2 jars to sell. Let's see what happens. Hmmm, knowing my family it could be she banishes dem ashy elbows for the rest of the year! LOL!


----------



## Saga

I am wearing my hair in a single braid slathered in shea butter mix. I've decided to take a break from wearing weaves/wigs in order to focus on not being so dependent on protective styles that involve fake hair. Still growing out my layers but I did notice some progress this past summer! Here's to hoping for some more inches by the end of the year.


----------



## sissimpson

I am amazed. My niece has already sold 2 of three 8 ounce jars of product for $15. I'm letting her keep 5 each.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BronxJazzy said:


> *I know you didn't ask me but I wanna play. I would add aloe vera juice (would need to be made in small batches and kept in fridge ) An oil blend of avocado jojoba and jbco/castor oil with selected herbs steeped in it for a month prior.*


@BronxJazzy
I'm getting ready to create your Special Pre-Poo Blend....


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

IDareT'sHair said:


> @BronxJazzy
> I'm getting ready to create your Special Pre-Poo Blend....


Super excited to hear how it turns out. Please update once you try it.


----------



## SunkissedLife

Sarabellam said:


> Your hair pics made me smile! I swear straight hair can look picturesque with every hair in place but our hair has the essence of life and joy.



Awwww. Your comment made me smile so much


----------



## SunkissedLife

Update:
In an effort to up my growth and M&S more often on Wednesday I started on my twist off from the weekend:
Water spritz
Giovanni direct leave in to detangle 
Shea butter to seal and twist

Notes: it was significantly harder starting from dry hair like it took almost twice as long to do. In general while the Shea butter melts when I rub my hands together it like solidifies and hardens when I try to work through on cold wet hair. I’m thinking maybe spritz and leave in allover my hair let air dry then apply Shea butter (which does melt in my hands) to hair that is only slightly damp.


----------



## sissimpson

Just had to add--

my edges are as white as snow. I henna them red, and they disappear. I have been applying shea butter mix at bedtime 3-4x week, and now they are about 1 inch long!!!!!!!


----------



## Saludable84

So, my ivory Shea Butter was whipped with a couple of oils, amla, maka and kalpi kapoor. My hair is still really soft.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Greetings, everyone.

I have to make some more since I am out.  I'll make that a project today. 

Has anyone ever added glycerin to their shea butter mix for added moisture?  I'd like to know before I add some...


----------



## sarumoki

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Greetings, everyone.
> 
> I have to make some more since I am out.  I'll make that a project today.
> 
> Has anyone ever added glycerin to their shea butter mix for added moisture?  I'd like to know before I add some...


I don't think it would mix well. Glycerin is water soluble.


----------



## Saludable84

sarumoki said:


> I don't think it would mix well. Glycerin is water soluble.


Right. @ThatJerseyGirl they won’t mix well. It would be better to have a glycerin leave in and top it with Shea Butter, but mixing would require an emulsifier. If you want a humectant, go with castor oil. I also recommend a couple of Ayurvedic powders in small doses, but Shea and Castor is always a win for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Whipped Up my Pre-Poo based off the tips I got from @BronxJazzy  and @Saludable84 

Will use this blend next Wash Day.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Thank you @Saludable84 & @sarumoki.  I totally forgot about Glycerin being water soluble.  

I haven't made the mix yet.  I wanted to do it over the weekend and got distracted with other stuff...

I'll try it today.


----------



## SunkissedLife

@Chicoro I know I’ve seen you while lurking on the setting to success thread lol 

Has anyone used Shea butter to roller set their natural hair ?! Since it’s great for sealing in the moisture for setting hair (like twists and braids) and adds such great shine and hold I’m wondering if it’d be good to roller set with? Or am I just dreaming and should stick to wrap foams for roller sets?


----------



## Chicoro

SunkissedLife said:


> @Chicoro I know I’ve seen you while lurking on the setting to success thread lol
> 
> Has anyone used Shea butter to roller set their natural hair ?! Since it’s great for sealing in the moisture for setting hair (like twists and braids) and adds such great shine and hold I’m wondering if it’d be good to roller set with? Or am I just dreaming and should stick to wrap foams for roller sets?





Yes,  I've been lurking off and on for days.  I'm back at work now, too. So let me officially turn off the lurking and silent creeping!  Time to jump back on the ashes train and ride on home!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Yes,  I've been lurking off and on for days.  I'm back at work now, too. So let me officially turn off the lurking and silent creeping!  Time to jump back on the ashes train and ride on home!


I was like: why is the train ashy? Gurllll ain’t no need to be ashy when we got Shea butter.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> I was like: why is the train ashy? Gurllll ain’t no need to be ashy when we got Shea butter.



Auto corrector likes to play me.


----------



## sarumoki

SunkissedLife said:


> @Chicoro I know I’ve seen you while lurking on the setting to success thread lol
> 
> Has anyone used Shea butter to roller set their natural hair ?! Since it’s great for sealing in the moisture for setting hair (like twists and braids) and adds such great shine and hold I’m wondering if it’d be good to roller set with? Or am I just dreaming and should stick to wrap foams for roller sets?


I have, but you have to be light with it. Too much and your set will be greasy.


----------



## Chicoro

I've been keeping my Shea butter in the fridge during the heat wave and my jar has lasted a long time. I had to cut my finger nails back. I am SURE it is the Shea butter making them grow. 

I still have about 4 kilos of Shea butter I have not touched. At this rate, I may be able to make it through June 2019 without having to purchase anymore. I hope not, because buying Shea butter is 1/2 the pleasure. 

We're heading into the last 1/4 of the year! The Shea train is starting to slow down and it will come to a stop in December.  I'm expecting a growth spurt at the end of September. 

I took out my flat iron a couple of weeks ago, and the hot plates FELL OFF! I took that as a sign to not be messing with my head. If I continue through 2018 with natural hair, that will be 4.5 years, almost 5 years without straightening my hair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I thought about Whipping up a couple batches today.  One with Emu Oil and maybe one with something else really good?

Maybe ED JBCO?


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> I thought about Whipping up a couple batches today.  One with Emu Oil and maybe one with something else really good?
> 
> Maybe ED JBCO?



Hey, 

Are you making tiny batches that you go through completely before creating the next  concoction? Or, do you have lots of batches with different mixes still available?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chicoro said:


> Are you making tiny batches that you go through completely before creating the next  concoction? *Or, do you have lots of batches with different mixes still available?*


@Chicoro:
Hey Sis!

This (bolded)

I make 4oz batches.  I have different mixes available.

I was just thinking about how we are in month 9 of riding the Shea Train.  

May we all have a lengthy & healthy arrival in December


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro:
> Hey Sis!
> 
> This (bolded)
> 
> I make 4oz batches.  I have different mixes available.
> 
> I was just thinking about how we are in month 9 of riding the Shea Train.
> 
> May we all have a lengthy & healthy arrival in December



It's been fun, and like any trip, it has to come to an end! But we got 3 more months of track to cover, and I don't mean the kind covered with  black  mesh and synthetic hair!


----------



## sissimpson

I am on vacation this week. I need to make a couple of big batches, trying to get ready for a Black Wallstreet market in October. I think I will try some lotion bars too. Does anybody have a favorite recipe they are willing to share?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chicoro said:


> *It's been fun, and like any trip, it has to come to an end! But we got 3 more months of track to cover*, and I don't mean the kind covered with  black  mesh and synthetic hair!


@Chicoro 
I hear the beginning of Soooooo.ul Train except with Sheaaaaaa Train!


----------



## sissimpson

Butter is chilling. Sal butter, Mango butter, and Avocado butter, trying to figure out what oil to add. I'm thinking about Black Seed oil....

Tried out some lotion bars too.


----------



## Chicoro

I have a family member who had chemo in 2016. She lost ALL of her hair and was completely bald.

I was combing her hair and it came out in clumps. I was there and I was the one that removed the hair from her head. I stood behind her and brushed the palm of my hand from her forehead to the back of her hair very lightly, and her hair came up and off as if I were wiping away butter or shaving cream from her scalp.

I remember putting her entire head of hair in a baggie. I was upset and she was like, "How *YOU* going to be upset. Imagine how *"I"* feel. [It's MY hair NOT yours]. 

She has been using Shea butter since that time. As of today, her hair  reaches armpit length.  She has very coarse hair. I put her onto Shea butter to protect her skin from radiation, which she also had. I gave her a Shea butter/Coconut oil/Vitamin E concoction mix to use daily. She rubbed herself with it from head to toe. She never got any open wounds or had problems with her skin due to the radiation.

I had no idea at the time the Shea butter would protect her hair and deliver such magnificent results. I thought of this today because she is going to get her hair done in braids, tomorrow. She wears her natural hair in braids.

She removed her braids and had detangled and placed her hair into two plaits. She pulled one down to show me the length. Bald to armpit in two years, with the help of Shea butter.

*Shea butter is truly magical when it comes to afro-textured hair. *​


----------



## GGsKin

I mixed some oil for a prepoo today. Using Shea butter and coconut oil (and a little of my fenugreek/calendula oil), I heated using double boiler method with fenugreek, Brahmi and kalpi tone. I haven't put it on yet but will keep it on overnight.


----------



## guyaneseyankee

I'm sure it's mentioned in this thread already.
But yesterday I went to the beach with my puff.
Sand and wind was blowing everywhere
I didn't have my shampoo and conditioner with me so I wen tot Walmart and purchased the CON with argan oil shampoo and conditioner.
Drove home with the conditioner in my hair then deep conditioned with Mega Growth deep conditioner purchased a few days ago

Lawd have mercy, my hair was a mess. Not due to the above products but from Mane n Tail shampoo when I washed over the weekend.  

I thought I was going to have to cut my hair down to a ceaser the matting was so bad.

But lo n behold, Queen Shea did her thing.

Thank you God/ Goddess for this creation.  She saved all my strands.
I had crazy shedding (nothing unusual) but it helped detangle with ease.  I just had to take me time

As my hair is growing, those darn shed hairs are growing too making a mess.  Today I am in twists.
I think I may have to stay protected this go round

Hormones, age  IDK, but I can't leave my hair loose; no sir.


----------



## Chicoro

guyaneseyankee said:


> I'm sure it's mentioned in this thread already.
> But yesterday I went to the beach with my puff.
> Sand and wind was blowing everywhere
> I didn't have my shampoo and conditioner with me so I wen tot Walmart and purchased the CON with argan oil shampoo and conditioner.
> Drove home with the conditioner in my hair then deep conditioned with Mega Growth deep conditioner purchased a few days ago
> 
> Lawd have mercy, my hair was a mess. Not due to the above products but from Mane n Tail shampoo when I washed over the weekend.
> 
> I thought I was going to have to cut my hair down to a ceaser the matting was so bad.
> 
> But lo n behold, Queen Shea did her thing.
> 
> Thank you God/ Goddess for this creation.  She saved all my strands.
> I had crazy shedding (nothing unusual) but it helped detangle with ease.  I just had to take me time
> 
> As my hair is growing, those darn shed hairs are growing too making a mess.  Today I am in twists.
> I think I may have to stay protected this go round
> 
> Hormones, age  IDK, but I can't leave my hair loose; no sir.



Is this the longest your natural hair has ever grown, as an adult?


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl

Chicoro said:


> I have a family member who had chemo in 2016. She lost ALL of her hair and was completely bald.
> 
> I was combing her hair and it came out in clumps. I was there and I was the one that removed the hair from her head. I stood behind her and brushed the palm of my hand from her forehead to the back of her hair very lightly, and her hair came up and off as if I were wiping away butter or shaving cream from her scalp.
> 
> I remember putting her entire head of hair in a baggie. I was upset and she was like, "How *YOU* going to be upset. Imagine how *"I"* feel. [It's MY hair NOT yours].
> 
> She has been using Shea butter since that time. As of today, her hair  reaches armpit length.  She has very coarse hair. I put her onto Shea butter to protect her skin from radiation, which she also had. I gave her a Shea butter/Coconut oil/Vitamin E concoction mix to use daily. She rubbed herself with it from head to toe. She never got any open wounds or had problems with her skin due to the radiation.
> 
> I had no idea at the time the Shea butter would protect her hair and deliver such magnificent results. I thought of this today because she is going to get her hair done in braids, tomorrow. She wears her natural hair in braids.
> 
> She removed her braids and had detangled and placed her hair into two plaits. She pulled one down to show me the length. Bald to armpit in two years, with the help of Shea butter.
> 
> *Shea butter is truly magical when it comes to afro-textured hair. *​



This sounds like a church testimony, as it is!  I feel like shoutin n carryin on....


----------



## guyaneseyankee

Chicoro said:


> Is this the longest your natural hair has ever grown, as an adult?


Actually no it isn't
I've gone back and forth between natural, locs and relaxer.
I think the longest I've been natural is four years and my hair was longer.  I don't remember experiencing such tangling and knotty issues.
I know my body is going through changes (46 this December) and my hair is shedding like crazy.  But because my hair is so thick and dense, I don't worry about it.  But I have noticed that it is a lot.
Shea Butter has my twists plump and juicy and my ends are full.   So I'll keep pushing through


----------



## sarumoki

My boyfriend stole one of my Shea mix jars for his beard. I may have to kill him.

Also, the moisturizer I was using under my butter was discontinued. I'm sad now.  My hair is picky and I don't want to have to find a new one.

And this last tidbit isn't hair related, but I made some body butter with Shea too. I've had this scar on my knee since I was a child that's starting to fade. I think it's the Shea.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

sarumoki said:


> *My boyfriend stole one of my Shea mix jars for his beard. I may have to kill him.*


@sarumoki
..............


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> It's been fun, and like any trip, it has to come to an end! But we got 3 more months of track to cover, and I don't mean the kind covered with  black  mesh and synthetic hair!


----------



## Chicoro

Yes

I had written that as a placeholder. Forgot what I had planned to say. So, how about I say,"Happy Shea Sliding!"


----------



## Saludable84

Someone bought me back about 8oz from Ghana. It’s sitting on my kitchen table until I think of a way to use it. I know I’m overthinking it, but when it comes to direct connects, the Shea is just more gold to me.


----------



## ladybee1922

This was meant to be! I have a new bag of SB that was just sitting there and I've been too Lazy to do anything with it.  I've been  Stuck at mid-back for years now and have started losing whole clumps of curls at takedown.
I found myself back here somehow and fell on this post first! I'm reading from the beginning and finally stopped and opened the bag, took some out and commenced to taking down my twists just water and Shea butter...my word! Every time the two strands would clump together and fall apart, no tangles!
This is the first time I used straight SB but it is Amazing!

I said all of that just to say I'm late but I'm In! You Ladies are the Best!


----------



## Chicoro

ladybee1922 said:


> This was meant to be! I have a new bag of SB that was just sitting there and I've been too Lazy to do anything with it.  I've been  Stuck at mid-back for years now and have started losing whole clumps of curls at takedown.
> I found myself back here somehow and fell on this post first! I'm reading from the beginning and finally stopped and opened the bag, took some out and commenced to taking down my twists just water and Shea butter...my word! Every time the two strands would clump together and fall apart, no tangles!
> This is the first time I used straight SB but it is Amazing!
> 
> I said all of that just to say I'm late but I'm In! You Ladies are the Best!




Welcome to the Shea Side, @ladybee1922 . There's no turning back. EVER.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chicoro said:


> Welcome to the Shea Side.  *There's no turning back. EVER*.


@Chicoro
Hmphff. Shole Ain't!

You Betta Say That!!!


----------



## ladybee1922

I'm sooo ashamed of myself!!! I've had this SB since Dec 2017  but I just whipped up a small batch because even though I liked using it straight, it is much easier to use it whipped. I added a very small amount of olive oil and a few dashes of rosemary, tea tree and peppermint oils.

I'm in 3 large twists which I wet and applied the butter mix to and twisted and tucked away until next time. I might go under my Hot Head for a little while to help it to soak in.

May I Never be that Lazy again, I lost six inches doing so smh

Shea Butter Forever!


----------



## caribeandiva

Monthly progress shots


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@caribeandiva 
Way To Grow!


----------



## Chicoro

ladybee1922 said:


> *I'm sooo ashamed of myself!!! *I've had this SB since Dec 2017  but I just whipped up a small batch because even though I liked using it straight, it is much easier to use it whipped. I added a very small amount of olive oil and a few dashes of rosemary, tea tree and peppermint oils.
> 
> I'm in 3 large twists which I wet and applied the butter mix to and twisted and tucked away until next time. I might go under my Hot Head for a little while to help it to soak in.
> 
> May I Never be that Lazy again, I lost six inches doing so smh
> 
> Shea Butter Forever!



"When you know better, you do better!"  
There is no shame and judgment here...most of the time.  ​


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Monthly progress shots
> View attachment 435179



Go, Baby C!


----------



## Chicoro

If this thread hits 5,000 posts, by the end of 2018, that will average to be almost 420   posts per month! We are  400  posts away from 5,000!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Need to Whip Up:
Unrefined SB
Emu Oil
ED JBCO
Haitian CO

*might add some Chebe Powder


----------



## Kindheart

Im retaining all my growth since I started using shea


----------



## Froreal3

I'm still using Shea butter mix to seal. I'm in love with Victoria Secret Pear Glace fragrance oil. I put it in my Shea, mango butter, castor oil, coconut oil, and avocado oil mix. I am also in love with the Shea Nilotica from 3CayG because it doesn't require any mixing. I use it straight out of the bag. It is so soft.



sarumoki said:


> *My boyfriend stole one of my Shea mix jars for his beard. I may have to kill him.*


Ever since I showed SO how to moisturize his beard, he uses my shea mix all up!


----------



## sunflora

I think earlier I said that I thought Shea was too heavy for my hair, but I think I made that assumption on not liking most waxy products. Well, with one of my Etsy orders from Nightblooming, she had accidentally used unrefined shea butter for one of the salves. My purchase came with a free 2oz of this unrefined shea mix! Really weird coincident. Anyways, I didn't use it at first as I was rather content with my homemade cocoa butter mix. But with my products starting to pile up, and the other salve samples I bought not living up to expectations, I decided to try out the shea butter.

I simply used it to seal my braids instead of pure sunflower oil or grapeseed oil like I usually do. For each braid (I do maybe 6 on my SL, THICK hair) I only needed to put a dab of the butter on my fingertips, rub it over my palms and then rub my palms over my hair. That was it. So I really don't need to use a lot of this at all, and this could have been why I thought it was too much anyways. When using it on my wet hair after cowashing, it seems to help the moisturizer actually sink into my hair. My braids look super lush. When I take them out, my hair is massive and shiny.

My fear was that with daily cowashing, I'd experience build up, but it actually felt softer than ever when I cowashed! It seemed to rinse right out, my curls were more defined than ever, and I had no qualms on putting some more back in prior to styling. I didn't think I'd ever like something so heavy, but I stand corrected and right in time for winter. I'll definitely continue using it on my ends, since I suffer insane SSKs even after a fresh trim. I'm thinking of purchasing some of Elongtress whipped SB to try, then gradually start making my own.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> If this thread hits 5,000 posts, by the end of 2018, that will average to be almost 420   posts per month! We are  400  posts away from 5,000!


We’re all doing our part to contribute


----------



## caribeandiva

IDareT'sHair said:


> @caribeandiva
> Way To Grow!


Thank you!!



Chicoro said:


> Go, Baby C!


Thank you!!


----------



## Chicoro

Kindheart said:


> Im retaining all my growth since I started using shea





What you say? Say it AGAIN because THAT IS RIGHT!!!! 








Congratulations to you!


----------



## Chicoro

sunflora said:


> I think earlier I said that I thought Shea was too heavy for my hair, but I think I made that assumption on not liking most waxy products. Well, with one of my Etsy orders from Nightblooming, she had accidentally used unrefined shea butter for one of the salves. My purchase came with a free 2oz of this unrefined shea mix! Really weird coincident. Anyways, I didn't use it at first as I was rather content with my homemade cocoa butter mix. But with my products starting to pile up, and the other salve samples I bought not living up to expectations, I decided to try out the shea butter.
> 
> I simply used it to seal my braids instead of pure sunflower oil or grapeseed oil like I usually do. For each braid (I do maybe 6 on my SL, THICK hair) I only needed to put a dab of the butter on my fingertips, rub it over my palms and then rub my palms over my hair. That was it. So I really don't need to use a lot of this at all, and this could have been why I thought it was too much anyways. When using it on my wet hair after cowashing, it seems to help the moisturizer actually sink into my hair. My braids look super lush. When I take them out, my hair is massive and shiny.
> 
> My fear was that with daily cowashing, I'd experience build up, but it actually felt softer than ever when I cowashed! It seemed to rinse right out, my curls were more defined than ever, and I had no qualms on putting some more back in prior to styling. I didn't think I'd ever like something so heavy, but I stand corrected and right in time for winter. I'll definitely continue using it on my ends, since I suffer insane SSKs even after a fresh trim. I'm thinking of purchasing some of Elongtress whipped SB to try, then gradually start making my own.
> 
> View attachment 435197



Well done! You OTTER be proud! 






Those are some pretty braids, by the way. It's hard to give something a chance. But it sounds like Queen Shea and the Universe conspired together to make you love the Queen.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> We’re all doing our part to contribute



It's been a wild run.


----------



## Chicoro

I'm a huge proponent of stating that knowledge and subsequent processes developed due to that knowledge, are what helps women retain length on their afro textured hair.

I have always stated there is no such thing as a magical product or ingredient.

Now, I have changed my mind. I truly, truly believe that Shea butter is a magical ingredient for the growth, health and beautification of afro-textured hair.

Little by little I'm discovering that there is a science behind why this is so.


*Shea Butter is Magical! *


----------



## Chicoro

Chit chat time is officially over, ladies!



Shea Butter Made Hair Unicorns [and those who wish to be in the future]:






Let's Get In Formation!​

We're coming up on that 90 Day Countdown.


It's Time to Get Your Heat Straightened, Afro -Textured Hair Blowing in the Wind  Regimen- _*ON!*_




​


----------



## Kindheart

Chicoro said:


> What you say? Say it AGAIN because THAT IS RIGHT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to you!


Thank you !  i think it’s one of the best nourishing sealants ever ,i also use concoctions with essential and carrier oils such as Alikay Shea yoghurt or Amour Shea from Etsy ,however the 100% pure kind is the best as it’s less greasy on my hair and skin.


----------



## guyaneseyankee

I wore my hair last week in twists using only my shea butter mix.  After a few days, I unraveled and occasionally ran some of my mix just for grooming purposes.

This weekend, I didn't feel like washing but I did want to do a length check before year end to get  better tracking.  I used my Ion SteamPro with only the mix on my hair from a few days ago.  It was already detangled.  

She came through. I didn't bother flatiron, as I just put it in two french braids and went on my way.

Hail Queen Shea


----------



## Saga

Hey ya'll,

So over the weekend I did a d/c with that Natural Club avocado mask. It smelled really good, so I proceeded to mix a lot of ayurvedic powders (hibiscus, amla, shikaikai, brahmi, aritha, henna, marshmallow root, slippery elm, and water) to make a paste then rinsed out the dc, detangled, and applied the paste to my hair. I let that sit for about 2 hours, then rinsed it out with some shea moisture shampoo and proceeded to DC with my silicon mix. My hair felt very good, not too mushy but not too stiff. I then towel dried and sectioned in quadrants slathering each quadrant in my shea mix and braiding them up. I secured the braids to the side of my hair in an up-do. I think stretching my hair in four braids has become a go to.


----------



## HappilyLiberal

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> I like 22nd CNW's hair and am in awe of her growth, but I can't stand to hear her talk/watch her videos.  All of that silly smilin n ramblin just got on my damn nerves.  Her delivery is too slow for me (too repetitive), so I don't have the patience to listen to her 20+ minute videos.



She is Cuckoo for Cocoa Puffs!


----------



## ladybee1922

Chicoro said:


> If this thread hits 5,000 posts, by the end of 2018, that will average to be almost 420   posts per month! We are  400  posts away from 5,000!


And I'm trying to read Every last one of them


----------



## Chicoro

ladybee1922 said:


> And I'm trying to read Every last one of them



Only 4,615 to go! You are almost there. Also, if you go to the first post, most of the thread highlights are in there for you.


----------



## Chicoro

I ran out of Scurl almost two weeks ago. My hair is running on Scurl fumes. But I had head full of fuzzies and needed to redo it. All I had was water and my Shea butter mix. My braids are elongated more than usual due to the water/Shea butter combination.  They are thick and jet black in color with a nice shine. My hair is not greasy at all. You can see the coarseness of my hair really clearly in this picture.

My hair idol has braids that touch her behind. She's been telling me to ditch the Scurl, even if just temporarily. Although my hair is NOT Scurl-Free, it is in an Scurl 'starved' state.  I like the texture and the way it came out with just water and Shea butter added. I bought some Scurl today...the biggest quantity size THEY MAKE!


----------



## GGsKin

Beautiful! @Chicoro 

I've also just been relying on water and Shea butter. Last night, after oiling and massaging my scalp, I dampened my hair with water and smoothed on my Shea butter mix (I'm finally onto that larger tub I made). I put my hair back up in a banana clip, baggied my ends and made a bun with some extra hair.


----------



## sunflora

I found a tub of raw shea at Wal Mart! I cowashed my hair and did another set of about 14 braids using that instead of the other mix. I'll probably take them down tomorrow night and then put in two large braids with the resulting dry/stretched hair, and hope that lasts me until the hurricane passes. If I'm out of power/water, the last thing I want to worry about is what to do with my hair.


----------



## sunflora

Chicoro said:


> I ran out of Scurl almost two weeks ago. My hair is running on Scurl fumes. But I had head full of fuzzies and needed to redo it. All I had was water and my Shea butter mix. My braids are elongated more than usual due to the water/Shea butter combination.  They are thick and jet black in color with a nice shine. My hair is not greasy at all. You can see the coarseness of my hair really clearly in this picture.
> 
> My hair idol has braids that touch her behind. She's been telling me to ditch the Scurl, even if just temporarily. Although my hair is NOT Scurl-Free, it is in an Scurl 'starved' state.  I like the texture and the way it came out with just water and Shea butter added. I bought some Scurl today...the biggest quantity size THEY MAKE!
> 
> View attachment 435281





#hairgoals


----------



## Chicoro

sunflora said:


> I found a tub of raw shea at Wal Mart! I cowashed my hair and did another set of about 14 braids using that instead of the other mix. I'll probably take them down tomorrow night and then put in two large braids with the resulting dry/stretched hair, and hope that lasts me until the hurricane passes. If I'm out of power/water, the last thing I want to worry about is what to do with my hair.



BE SAFE!


----------



## HappilyLiberal

what is a good non-minty scent to use in a shea butter mix???


----------



## sunflora

HappilyLiberal said:


> what is a good non-minty scent to use in a shea butter mix???



I'd try rose or jasmine. I use them in my sunflower oil, which also has a nutty scent. I think florals work well with other earthy scents. Ylang ylang also comes to mind.


----------



## BellaRose

Man, i fell off of this so bad. I'm cheering you ladies on. Will see what i can still manage to do for the rest of the year.


----------



## SunkissedLife

So I’m back in town (of course just in time for a hurricane ‍ be safe everybody) from Argentina. The last time I did my hair was before I left like 10 days ago and it’s been out (I mean not even sleeping with a satin bonnet out) to the sun wind everything else. It was sooooo dry and some pieces starting to mat/loc. 

Last night I spritz with water and a little conditioner before drenching in melted (scooped some unrefined into a little jar on candle warmer) to detangle and braid with my fingers  in 5 sections. 

Planning to wash tonight (just in case lose power tom) then moisturize and seal with Shea to braid. I think I need to switch up my styling - got some breakage I want to stop in it’s tracks - hoping braiding it up will make a difference or maybe try binning I just don’t feel my hair is long enough yet.


----------



## caribeandiva

HappilyLiberal said:


> She is Cuckoo for Cocoa Puffs!




I want to love her so bad but I cannot get through one of her videos. Shame because her hair is amazing!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> My hair idol has braids that touch her behind. She's been telling me to ditch the Scurl, even if just temporarily


I’m curious. What’s her reasoning behind this?


----------



## Sarabellam

I have a question for ladies adding Ayurvedic powders directly to Shea butter mix.

What ratio of butter to powder are you using? 

Have any of you added henna directly  to Shea butter?


----------



## SunkissedLife

Washed, deep conditioned under hood dryer and working in 5 sections:
Tea spritz (green tea, hibiscus, chamomile, lavender)
KCKT leave in 
CRN cocoa nibs & honey Ayurvedic growth oil on scalp
Whipped Shea butter (w sweet almond oil, EVCO, and lavender essential oil - new batch) to braid

My hair was so smoooooooth with Queen Shea no product compares all smooth and shiny and silky got all he she’s hairs slipping out for painless styling 

First time trying my hand at cornrows (vs individual plaits which I’ve been doing since young) much more difficult and time consuming and my roots look nothing like the super neat defined cornrows of yt but it’s  a start. I hope to one day get so good I can do jumbo ones all over for easy styling and good growth. I’ve always heard braids promote growth. 

Braids + Shea Butter = long luscious locks


----------



## SunkissedLife

*Has anyone tried the baggy/GHE method with Shea Butter ? *

Ive been researching and it’s supposed to help boost moisture and growth and my hair definitely has been asking for some TLC


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> I’m curious. What’s her reasoning behind this?



Her braid outs hang to past her behind. I'm always whining about how my hair draws up and never hangs. She told me that it is because of the glycerine in my products. Hence, the reasoning behind her suggestion!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@SunkissedLife 
I have GFE'd with my DIY SB from time-to-time.  Does the trick.  If/when I do it, its usually for a couple hours right before bed.


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Chicoro
> Your friend's Hair with the Moisture Pre-Poo Treatment
> 
> I will be interested in following her progress in 2018.



Okay, I originally posted about my friend from South Africa in post #258 of this Shea butter thread. She's been natural for 3 three years, and up until Dec 2017, she had never ever done her own hair. Since Dec 2017 until now, Sept 2018, she has been doing her own hair.

Well, she had a set back. She let someone put extensions in her hair and it not only thinned her hair, on the bottom half of ALL her braids, it MATTED her hair into dreds. She asked me for some help. She thought she was going to have to cut out all the matted hair and cut her hair back down to a teeny weeny afro.

All this time she has been using Shea butter, even over the matted hair. Here's the story in pictures.


----------



## Chicoro

*Saturday, September 15th, 2018*

Caveat #1: I'm not a cosmetologist. I've never had the privilege to attend a program. I have a
*"Street Degree in Cosmetology"*. I went to the school of *Hard Knocks and Hair Setbacks*.
I recognize some of my classmates here at LHCF. If you've not personally attended, you have probably heard of this heralded, long-standing institution. 

Caveat #2: I explain to women with afro-textured hair how to understand and gain healthy, length on their hair. Invariably, the practical, how-to aspect, arises. Thus, I've been doing hair for years. It accelerated since I moved to France. I have personally worked on and helped with the health,  growth and length retention of women's hair from:

South Africa
Venezuela
Brazil
Morocco
Mali
Senegal
Nigeria
Ivory Coast
Burkina Faso
Cameroon
Mayotte [Island of Mayotte]
Uganda
African American
Italian/Spanish (man)
European American
Angola
Cape Verde
*And not, one single head of hair was the same. All had beautiful hair. BUT!!! All the hair responded positively to the same basic process I have developed and employ to help get hair stabilized. The only new addition to my process is Shea butter. *

Caveat #3: My South African friend asked me to post the photos. When I was taking photos [for her] I covered her face. She told me to move my hand!  She stated that she would like others to be helped and encouraged by her difficulties and successes with her hair, to not to give up!

*Matted Hair:*
When she walked into my place, she was so dejected looking. Her hair was matted halfway between the root and the ends, in every section. She had 16 sections. She thought I was going to either turn her away and tell her I could not help, or tell her to cut it back to an afro. I did neither of these.



*Matted and Broken:*
Here she is holding one section of one braid and I am holding the other. It turns out she put extensions in her braided hair, that were intertwined with her natural hair. This broke her hair and that broken shedded hair stayed in the section. Hence, the creation of the matted sections.



*Hot Water Magic:*
So, I got out my secret detangling concoction which is just
glycerin, oil and aloe vera gel. Before I apply it, I tend to spray
the hair with warm to hot, plain water first. In her particular
instance, all I needed was the warm water sprayed on to detangle.
I did have to TEAR the hair apart to release the shedded, broken
hair that was wrapping around the intact hair. It sounded horrible
but I had no other option, except to cut. It worked!


*Twisting to Minimize Pain:*
She is tender-headed so I have to twist the hair at the root
to immobilize little hairs from moving and pulling. Twisting
while detangling stabilizes the hair and minimizes the tension
on the scalp. Right above the bottom of the photo, you can
see where the twist is kind of 'fat'. That is exactly where the
hair was broken by the extension style and where it matted.
She has learned from this *set-back.* She cannot wear extensions
in her hair. If the natural strand or section is covered, like in the case of
marley braids, she's okay. But if the extensions are braided within
her hair, that causes severe breakage.


*Detangled hair:*
This is a photo of that same matted section after I put
some hot water in it to saturate it, soften, relax and elongate
the hair. Then, I had to tear away and separate the matted
hair. Then I would gently finger detangle and smooth the hair.
Then, I would comb it through with a wide tooth comb and go
through with a smaller comb to locate any shedded hair still
trapped in the section. The water worked beautifully! Talk
about a universal solvent. It surely is.


*Hair Texture:*
Here is a closeup of the hairline. I have personally never
touched or worked with hair of this texture. Her individual
strands are so very textured, that her hair literally is straight
looking when it's wet. You can see how tight and tiny and fine
her lovely curls are around her hairline.


*Halfway there:*
This is the section that was left. First I detangled then those sections
were saturated in Shea butter and braided. You can see the
braided hair in the picture.


Unfortunately, the damage had been done before she arrived to my home. The matting was due to extreme breakage. The hair is forever damaged. That's okay. She'll rise from the ashes and probably gain, super long, healthy length. She has been natural for 3 years.

She used Shea butter and Scurl throughout the 2 month matting. I believe that the Shea butter saved her hair. I say this because, when I put water on her hair it began to respond immediately to the detangling in the matted sections. Water alone has NEVER worked for me and my massive tangles. But then again, I was not using Shea butter!

Yeah, Shea butter!


----------



## Chicoro

*Sunday, September 16th, 2018*
Sunday, I asked her to come back and told her I would straighten her hair for her.

*Braidout Texture:*
On Sunday, we wet the ends and unraveled the braids that I had 
detangled and saturated with Shea butter. I explained this is the
same process she can use in the future to do a braid-out.
**

*Braidout Texture Extended*
This is just elongating the hair. It is very beautiful. I've never seen 'ugly'
afro-textured hair. I've only seen unhealthy afro-textured hair that is not
as beautiful as it could be.
* *

*Whole Head of Bantu Knots*
Once the braids were undone, finger detangled and placed into bantu knots,
the hair was ready to be washed and conditioned. 
**

*Back Blown Out*
Although she has been natural for three (3) years, she has never
trimmed her ends. Also, due to the damage of breakage and 
matting from that 2 months of wearing extensions, you can 
see the hair is thin and damaged and see-through. It was not
like this when I did her hair in December 2017.
* *

*Front Blown Out*
The front of the hair is blown out. The breakage was all around her
entire head. She has really thick hair so she was lucky that it is not that
visible in the bulk of her hair.
*
*
*Back After Trim*
This is the first trim. I don't like cutting hair. When I trim 
someone's hair, it is always a discussion that ensues before the
trim. I also SHOW people what I think may need to be cut and
ask them to look at the hair and give them time to reflect before
I cut or trim.
* 

*


----------



## Chicoro

continued:

*The Way I Love to See a Black Woman:*
She is smiling and happy and loves her hair. She said this
is the longest her hair has been as a natural. She loves the
fullness and the thickness of her hair.


*Length of Hair:*
I flat ironed her hair and put some serum in it to give it
a shine. This is before I wrapped her in cellophane and put
her under the dryer to get it straighter. I was not going for
a bone straight, silky press because I don't have the skills
or the tools to do it.


*Curls Bumped into Hair:*
I used a curling wand to bump some curls into her hair.
Her hair is really shiny. There are tiny, diamond like beads
of light that reflect off her hair.


*Back of Hair After Flat Iron:*
Here's a photo of the back of her hair. I was
happy that I was able to retain some of her
hard-won, length.


*Final Trim of-Back:*
We had another discussion after the blow dry. I suggested
that she trim it deeper to this level. The hair was still
snapping and snagging. It had to be trimmed. She was okay
with it and I trimmed it to what you see here in this photo.

*Final Trim of-Left Side:*
I just did a basic trim of the sides as well. The ends
were not as uneven in the front.



*Final Trim of-Right Side:*
You can see how truly thick her hair is. The ends are fuller and
not painfully tangled. I still could not comb through her hair
from root to ends because of the breakage in the middle of the
hair. It would be pointless to trim to the breakage. That would
be so discouraging. I believe that her hair will recover beautifully.


*Final Trim of-Front:*
Here is the view of the front hair trimmed.


Although I cut of some of the longest strands, she now can see that her hair has the capacity to grow past her bra-strap. Now, she just has to nurture her hair and care for the ends.

The breakage may be a blessing in disguise. Now, she has learned that a style she has employed before, using extensions, is not beneficial to her hair. Also, when she does her braids going forward, and her braid outs, she will have beautiful fresh ends that will add to the gorgeousness of her styles.

She will be going back to South Africa in January. Thus, for us here on LHCF, her story ends here. I believe she is forever changed, as it relates to her hair.

*Thank you for your interest!*


----------



## mzteaze

I’ve been traveling for work and haven’t had time to bother my hair.

However, out of part laziness, I’ve been experimenting with NOT using a leave in and just using pure Shea butter on my hair.  Guess what.....no problems at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Right Now Using: 
Jakeala's Shea & Coconut Hair Lotion

Still haven't tried my DIY Pre-Poo Blend yet.

And I still haven't whipped up my Emu blend yet.


----------



## Chicoro

IDareT'sHair said:


> Right Now Using:
> Jakeala's Shea & Coconut Hair Lotion
> 
> Still haven't tried my DIY Pre-Poo Blend yet.
> 
> And I still haven't whipped up my Emu blend yet.




I posted photos in #4635 to 4637


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Chicoro
While Lurking Today at Work I really enjoyed reading the Chronology of the Young Sisters Hair and how you were able to navigate through her "setback"
Based on everything you detailed and described, it could have been a lot worse. 

You got International Skills for the Variety of Afro Textured Hair you have worked on since you've been in France.

Thank you for documenting with Pics.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Chicoro said:


> I posted photos in #4635 to 4637


I can tell you get great pleasure from making other black women great and for that I luvvvsss youuu


----------



## Sarabellam

I had a eureka moment this week. I’ve mentioned before that I’ve been wearing my hair in two braids frequently for convenience. Well I decided to take the laziness up a notch and wash my hair in those same two braids. The braids were loosened at the roots but still neat along the length from sleeping in them over night. I shampooed using the J.R. Ligget shampoo bar focusing on the roots and occasionally smoothing the hair into the direction that it was braided. I skipped the dc because this was an early impromptu shampoo session. 

When I rinse and added my detangler to my hair I was very confused to find my hair virtually knot free. Seriously 10%-20% of the tangles that I expect on an avg wash day. 

I was wondering if I needed more braids of wash day to help with detangling but I really needed the combo of loose moveable roots with my hair secured along the braided lengths. I added more shea/castor mix along my length and braided my hair again.


----------



## caribeandiva

BronxJazzy said:


> I can tell you get great pleasure from making other black women great and for that I luvvvsss youuu


I second that.


----------



## Chicoro

[QUOTE="BronxJazzy, post: 24921637, member: 18933"*]I can tell you get great pleasure from making other black women great *and for that I luvvvsss youuu[/QUOTE]

Yes, I do.

Because every person I help, it feels like I'm helping myself. When I was little, I was made to feel that I was an ugly child and I was told that I was a bad person.

I used to get beat up and no one stood up for me. I remember being punched in the stomach once, and I looked up at someone who I thought would help me, and the person turned and looked the other way.

My purpose for sharing is not to elicit pity or sadness. I am glad that I had those experiences as they have made me a very powerful, fortified human being. 

It took many years to realize that people have personal issues and problems. The only way to survive and  thrive is to fortify oneself. And that's what I do. I try to help people fortify themselves from within. I do it through hair and beauty.


----------



## sissimpson

Chicoro said:


> I ran out of Scurl almost two weeks ago. My hair is running on Scurl fumes. But I had head full of fuzzies and needed to redo it. All I had was water and my Shea butter mix. My braids are elongated more than usual due to the water/Shea butter combination.  They are thick and jet black in color with a nice shine. My hair is not greasy at all. You can see the coarseness of my hair really clearly in this picture.
> 
> My hair idol has braids that touch her behind. She's been telling me to ditch the Scurl, even if just temporarily. Although my hair is NOT Scurl-Free, it is in an Scurl 'starved' state.  I like the texture and the way it came out with just water and Shea butter added. I bought some Scurl today...the biggest quantity size THEY MAKE!
> 
> View attachment 435281


Your hair is so gorgeous!


----------



## Chicoro

sissimpson said:


> Your hair is so gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> [QUOTE="BronxJazzy, post: 24921637, member: 18933"*]I can tell you get great pleasure from making other black women great *and for that I luvvvsss youuu





> Yes, I do.
> 
> Because every person I help, it feels like I'm helping myself. When I was little, I was made to feel that I was an ugly child and I was told that I was a bad person.
> 
> I used to get beat up and no one stood up for me. I remember being punched in the stomach once, and I looked up at someone who I thought would help me, and the person turned and looked the other way.
> 
> My purpose for sharing is not to elicit pity or sadness. I am glad that I had those experiences as they have made me a very powerful, fortified human being.
> 
> It took many years to realize that people have personal issues and problems. The only way to survive and  thrive is to fortify oneself. And that's what I do. I try to help people fortify themselves from within. I do it through hair and beauty.


Beautiful story! “Out of every adversity lies the seed of an equal or greater benefit.” - unknown


----------



## fluffyforever

I need to start making my own. I'm down to the last jar of Jakeala's Alma Shea Parfait. I'm so intimidated though!

OAN, I noticed something about keeping my hair moisturized.  When my hair gets dry/hard and needs to be moisturized, all I have been doing is misting my hair at night with only water, massaging in the water really well, and braiding or Bantu knotting in 8-12 sections to keep a nice tension. In the morning my hair feels moisturized again like on wash day when I apply a lot of shea to seal. If I use larger sections and fewer braids or Bantu knots, however, my hair doesn't feel as soft or moisturized, even if i add more shea.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Chicoro said:


> [QUOTE="BronxJazzy, post: 24921637, member: 18933"*]I can tell you get great pleasure from making other black women great *and for that I luvvvsss youuu
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do.
> 
> Because every person I help, it feels like I'm helping myself. When I was little, I was made to feel that I was an ugly child and I was told that I was a bad person.
> 
> I used to get beat up and no one stood up for me. I remember being punched in the stomach once, and I looked up at someone who I thought would help me, and the person turned and looked the other way.
> 
> My purpose for sharing is not to elicit pity or sadness. I am glad that I had those experiences as they have made me a very powerful, fortified human being.
> 
> It took many years to realize that people have personal issues and problems. The only way to survive and  thrive is to fortify oneself. And that's what I do. I try to help people fortify themselves from within. I do it through hair and beauty.



This reminds me of something I was recently watching. It was about what makes a champion different from everyone else. He said the main thing about a champion isn't that they don't go through challenges along the way. Quite the opposite. They tend to go through insurmountable challenges through life (and way more than average) but it's what they did with it that makes them a champion.


----------



## Virtuosa

You are light @Chicoro

Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## SunkissedLife

For all my Shea lovers out there also her skin is amazing and part of what inspired me to start using on mine. Queen Shea on everything!!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

SunkissedLife said:


> For all my Shea lovers out there also her skin is amazing and part of what inspired me to start using on mine. Queen Shea on everything!!


Goodness that is some straight shea butter porn right there. I was so into it.


----------



## Chicoro

BronxJazzy said:


> Goodness that is some straight shea butter porn right there. I was so into it.



Oh my gosh! I felt the same way. I was like, "If that ain't porn for the Shea lover, I don't know what is." Ms. Hammamat knows what she is doing by making that video with those close ups of that butter. If I could get next to that huge, buttery Shea and drench myself in it..."

Ghana is on my bucket list. Shea butter, people, sites and scenery [in that order]!


----------



## sissimpson

Awwww, I came back to this page this morning to watch that shea porn and now it's gone? AAAaaaaagh!


----------



## naturalagain2

Guess I need to make some more. I've been dragging my feet and the kids have been begging me to make some more since they've used their own personal stashes up (they use it for their hair and body after bathing)  they just used the last swipe of mine this weekend lol.


----------



## sissimpson

I'm supposed to sell my concoctions for the first time at a flea market this weekend. I've got about 20  8 ounce containers of various blends on ice. Is this enough? Too much? I have no idea what to expect!


----------



## sissimpson

Chicoro said:


> Oh my gosh! I felt the same way. I was like, "If that ain't porn for the Shea lover, I don't know what is." Ms. Hammamat knows what she is doing by making that video with those close ups of that butter. If I could get next to that huge, buttery Shea and drench myself in it..."
> 
> Ghana is on my bucket list. Shea butter, people, sites and scenery [in that order]!


My son-in-law's father lives in Ghana. My daughter has been there twice with him in the past two years. Would you believe she brought back not nary one drap of shea butter for her dear Momma???????????


----------



## Chicoro

sissimpson said:


> My son-in-law's father lives in Ghana. My daughter has been there twice with him in the past two years. Would you believe she brought back not nary one drap of shea butter for her dear Momma???????????




You got to ask! Shame on her!


----------



## Chicoro

sissimpson said:


> Awwww, I came back to this page this morning to watch that shea porn and now it's gone? AAAaaaaagh!


It's still there post #4652


----------



## caribeandiva

SunkissedLife said:


> For all my Shea lovers out there also her skin is amazing and part of what inspired me to start using on mine. Queen Shea on everything!!


She know she wrong for dat!  Playing romantic music and everything.


----------



## caribeandiva

She redeemed herself!


----------



## GGsKin

He's got nice eyes.

I finished wash day yesterday, styling my wng with Shea on roots and ends and sealing with diluted KCCC. It was still wet/ damp this afternoon when my Mum came round for a trip to the theatre. Why was this woman trying to drag the hair from my roots thinking she was removing 'fluff' only to exclaim, "Oh! It's not fluff, it's something greasy!" Yeah Mumma, that's my greasy Shea goodness. Good looking out Mum but it eventually dried clear, with my follicles still intact.


----------



## yamilee21

sissimpson said:


> I have been thinking of whipping up straight avocado butter for sale to people who are sensitive to nut butters. ...


Did you ever end up whipping avocado butter? I did, but it was a complete waste of time - the texture did not change at all; it was a whole lot of effort for it to remain exactly the same as it started, .


----------



## Chicoro

Alright ladies,  we're coming into the home stretch with the Shea butter thing!


----------



## Chicoro

Shea butter is great for my hair. But my ends still are tangling and knotting. I think it is because they are rubbing up against my clothes. So, I am taking it way back. I'm retaining the fabulous butter in my process and the Ends Routine and the No Comb. And, I am going to add the baggie method back into my hair regimen. So, I'll keep my braids and just tie them in a bun, wet them down with my spray bottle concoction [conditioner, aloe vera, Infusium, water, oil] and cover with a baggie.

If I re-do my hair every day with Shea butter, I get no knots. But it takes a minimum of 45 minutes to do my hair. I don't have that time to spare in the mornings. So, I am going under the baggie from Sept 24th, 2018 until Summer 2019. 

I love buns and the baggie method. Now I  love Shea butter, too! It's all one happy soup on the top of my head!


----------



## Sarabellam

Chicoro said:


> Shea butter is great for my hair. But my ends still are tangling and knotting. I think it is because they are rubbing up against my clothes. So, I am taking it way back. I'm retaining the fabulous butter in my process and the Ends Routine and the No Comb. And, I am going to add the baggie method back into my hair regimen. So, I'll keep my braids and just tie them in a bun, wet them down with my spray bottle concoction [conditioner, aloe vera, Infusium, water, oil] and cover with a baggie.
> 
> If I re-do my hair every day with Shea butter, I get no knots. But it takes a minimum of 45 minutes to do my hair. I don't have that time to spare in the mornings. So, I am going under the baggie from Sept 24th, 2018 until Summer 2019.
> 
> I love buns and the baggie method. Now I  love Shea butter, too! It's all one happy soup on the top of my head!



You might also try periodically rebraiding only the ends. 

I tend to twist the last 3-4 inches because my hair density decreases at the very ends and I don’t have the time to pick out tiny braids. I also have to reapply product and twirl my ends for a few minutes in order to turn my tight waves into curly Q’s when I wear my hair down. I’m lazy so I started to just rebraid the ends after a while


----------



## sissimpson

yamilee21 said:


> Did you ever end up whipping avocado butter? I did, but it was a complete waste of time - the texture did not change at all; it was a whole lot of effort for it to remain exactly the same as it started, .



I whipped some refined avocado butter. Really didn't like the way it turned out, it got kind of loose and watery. I mixed in some castor oil. I would have added shea, but I had non-shea converts in mind when I made it. The refined avocado butter was an accidental purchase-- normally I get unrefined. Even though I always buy from the same company, sometimes the unrefined is smooth and creamy, sometimes it's dry.


----------



## sissimpson

Sarabellam said:


> You might also try periodically rebraiding only the ends.
> 
> I tend to twist the last 3-4 inches because my hair density decreases at the very ends and I don’t have the time to pick out tiny braids. I also have to reapply product and twirl my ends for a few minutes in order to turn my tight waves into curly Q’s when I wear my hair down. I’m lazy so I started to just rebraid the ends after a while



My hair is really (really) low density, so it only takes 15-20 minutes to twist at night. I moisten it with my rosewater/aloe vera juice mix, add some CC Natural's moisturizer, and my shea butter mix or avocado oil to the end. My twists get teeny at the ends, so I twirl the end and wrap it loosly from about 1/2 way down to the top of the twist. Almost like a Bantu knot. Produces great curls in the AM.


----------



## sissimpson

Yeah, I like his (um) eyes.


----------



## caribeandiva

sissimpson said:


> Yeah, I like his (um) eyes.


That’s what I was focused on too during the whole video.  His eyes and nothing else.


----------



## sarumoki

caribeandiva said:


> She redeemed herself!


I'll take three please.


----------



## caribeandiva

sarumoki said:


> I'll take three please.


Wish granted!


----------



## CodeRed

caribeandiva said:


> She redeemed herself!



I haven't responded anywhere on this site for a long time but I just wanted to tell you thank you so much for this post.


----------



## CodeRed

caribeandiva said:


> Wish granted!



And this one too.


----------



## ladybee1922

Took down my three twists, went in with just SB mix. I Forgot how well my hair does when heavily oiled. My hair loss for my whole head was less than a third of one twisted section before not using SB. No tangles, no popping and little to no breakage. Twists were in for two weeks.


----------



## Chicoro

Starting next week, it's a full gallop or sprint. We'll be in October with only three short months left. Now is an incredibly good time to start due to the colder weather which brings on wig, scarf and hat season! 

It's never too late to start using Shea butter. Three (3) months, is 90 days and that's still enough time for some goals to be accomplished.


----------



## Dominga11

sissimpson said:


> I'm supposed to sell my concoctions for the first time at a flea market this weekend. I've got about 20  8 ounce containers of various blends on ice. Is this enough? Too much? I have no idea what to expect!


Where do you purchase your containers?


----------



## Dominga11

I have been stalking this thread and it has been really been inspirational.  I did my big chop in November 2012 and I basically started with zero hair.  Things went great in the beginning and then my anemia went out if control.  It took a while to find the right combination of medications to rectify the anemia issues and my hair has really been flourishing.  On my birthday December 14, 2017  I started using TGIN daily moisturizer and my DIY version of Curly Proverbs Ayervedic hair growth oil and have had fabulous results.  I then decided that I really wanted to tryout the mixtress life so I made my 1st batch of whipped shea butter in June 2018, and it has been game over ever since.  My hair measured 2.5 inches on the sides and 3.5 inches everywhere else in December 2017 and now measures 7.5 inches in the front, 5.5 inches in the middle and back, and 4.5 inches on the sides.  I did need one small dusting in May, but it has been smooth sailing ever since!  I am looking forward to the last 3 months of this year to see how well I handle 6 solid months of using my homemade hair products!

Next year, I need to put my protective styling in beast mode because I cornroll it at night after I moisturize and seal it.  Then in the morning, I finger detangle and pick it out into an afro.  I am terrible at flat twists and my two strand twists need to get redone every other night which feels like more manipulation than my current regimen.  But I will not be discouraged, my goal is WL hair and I am having a blast on this journey so far.


----------



## sissimpson

Dominga11 said:


> Where do you purchase your containers?



I get them on Amazon. 


*DilaBee 12-Pack 8 Ounce Plastic Cobalt Blue Refillable Slime/Cosmetic Jars with Lids and Labels, Round... *


by DilaBee

Amazon'sChoicefor "lotion containers with lids"









 



About the product

PREMIUM QUALITY - Made out of High Quality plastic and come with durable leak-proof lids that has a smooth finish and attractive look
CONVENIENT - Store beauty products such as lotions, hand or face creams, lotions, essential oils, scrubs and other homemade DIY creations
PERFECT SIZE - Perfect makeup cosmetic containers to use in bath, shower or for travel. These plastic jars are also great for gift ideas
BONUS INCLUDED – set of attractive blank labels to be personalized and stuck onto each container (use Sharpie marker for best results)
SPECIFICATIONS - Each storage jar measures 2.9” in diameter and 3.1” in height, temperature tolerance up to 120°F


----------



## sissimpson

caribeandiva said:


> Wish granted!




Lawd, have mercy!


----------



## SunkissedLife

On Sunday I didn’t know what to do w my old dried out twist out and no time before church. Shea butter slide through! Slicked my hair in a bun using my hands with Shea butter over water and tied down with a scarf. Y’all. My hair was so. Shiny. So. Smooth. So. Wavey. I couldn’t believe it *jaw drop* I sent my sisters a lil video and they couldn’t believe I got my hair so smooth n shiny without gel. Incredible.

Shea butter saves the day!! 

And I say all that to say have you tried Queen Shea for your buns ?? If not what you waitin on boo get you some Shea and get to smoothing


----------



## SunkissedLife

caribeandiva said:


> Wish granted!



*DROOL*

*in my coming to American sexual chocolate voice* there is a God somewhere!!


----------



## caribeandiva

CodeRed said:


> I haven't responded anywhere on this site for a long time but I just wanted to tell you thank you so much for this post.


Gurl I gotchu! *fist bump*


----------



## caribeandiva

SunkissedLife said:


> *DROOL*
> 
> *in my coming to American sexual chocolate voice* *there is a God somewhere*!!


yessss and apparently He lives in Ghana. Smh


----------



## Saga

I got a 360" lace wig installed the other day, I brought all my own tools and she used them with no problem. Went to a different girl this time. She laid and slayed my wig, and as she was cornrowing I said "Can you seal my ends with my shea butter?" and she sealed my ends before completing every cornrow. I was so happy


----------



## Sarabellam

Yesterday I learned that 22nd century woman was right about using warm water when detangling hair. I think that this is especially true when Shea butter is in the hair. The warm water made my hair’s tangles and resistence to detangling melt away.


----------



## Chicoro

Sarabellam said:


> Yesterday I learned that 22nd century woman was right about using warm water when detangling hair. I think that this is especially true when Shea butter is in the hair. The warm water made my hair’s tangles and resistence to detangling melt away.



Yes, warm to hotter water does help with tangles! Glad to know it helped your tangles melt away in combination with the Shea butter.


----------



## Chicoro

*You want tighter skin on your body: 
Use Shea butter!
(Get Summer Skin Ready in Winter)*​

Skip to around 7 minutes. Her process is :


to do* dry skin brushing*
to *apply a clay mask* to dry on body and
Mix with clean water
Use a wooden spoon (no metal)
Use a glass bowl (no metal)

to use *Shea butter or castor oil* last. [But we all know you can just *mix both* Shea butter and castor oil and get the benefits of both of them!]


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Chicoro said:


> *You want tighter skin on your body:
> Use Shea butter!
> (Get Summer Skin Ready in Winter)*​
> 
> Skip to around 7 minutes. Her process is :
> 
> 
> to do* dry skin brushing*
> to *apply a clay mask* to dry on body and
> to use *Shea butter or castor oil* last. [But we all know you can just *mix both* Shea butter and castor oil and get the benefits of both of them!]


Thanks for this!!!! It sounds amazing!!!! I'm totally going to try it!!!! It came at the perfect time too. I've really been into improving my skin recently. I've started with my face so why not go all the way with the whole body. I'm also in the process of losing weight (40 lbs down so far) so why not start now to prevent loose skin later.


----------



## Chicoro

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> Thanks for this!!!! It sounds amazing!!!! I'm totally going to try it!!!! It came at the perfect time too. I've really been into improving my skin recently. I've started with my face so why not go all the way with the whole body. I'm also in the process of losing weight* (40 lbs down so fa*r) so why not start now to prevent loose skin later.



Congratulations on your weight loss! Keep going, girl! 

Here's a well earned treat
being sent your way for all that hard work you did.  ENJOY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicoro

I just noticed some breakage in my nape area. I think I have gone too long without washing my hair. I'm not combing it and I am not putting heat in it. So, the mystery continues...

Sigh....live and learn.


----------



## Chicoro

Shea Made Hair Unicorns, just waiting in the shadows until December comes around, to step into the light to reveal the results of the Shea butter love they have been giving their hair in 2018!​


----------



## Chicoro

You still have time and opportunity to burst upon the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Scene! 
Just get you some Shea butter.


----------



## Chicoro

Forget about shining bright like a diamond! Shine like a Shea Made Hair Unicorn! People GIVE them diamonds!


----------



## Chicoro

Full Speed Ahead!
Run through those obstacles.


----------



## Chicoro

Don't let anybody stop you!
They say you can't do it? Give them a laser stare!
Somebody got their fingers in your Shea Butter? Give them a laser stare!


----------



## Chicoro

It starts with a dream and a vision!
Let people laugh.
YOU just STAY FOCUSED!


----------



## Chicoro

And BAM! Before even YOU realize it! 
You appear out of nowhere: A Shea Made Hair Unicorn!


----------



## Chicoro

I'm tired of sightings of long, natural, afro -textured hair being as
elusive as
Big Foot Sightings!

(I'm not counting the hair hidden away in protective styles!)​


----------



## Chicoro

So, let's ride the Shea Butter wave and create an Army of Shea Made Hair Unicorns
with natural, long, afro-textured hair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> *I'm also in the process of losing weight (40 lbs down so far) *


@VictoriousBrownFlower 
....


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Chicoro said:


> Congratulations on your weight loss! Keep going, girl!
> 
> Here's a well earned treat
> being sent your way for all that hard work you did.  ENJOY!!!!!!!!


 and he's just my type too


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

IDareT'sHair said:


> @VictoriousBrownFlower
> ....


@Chicoro @IDareT'sHair


----------



## Chicoro

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> and he's just my type too



Great! That's more incentive for you to continue on your current path.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Chicoro said:


> Great! That's more incentive for you to continue on your current path.


Oh I got goals to make so there's no stopping. Honestly I've just begun. I plan to hit the 100 lbs gone mark by this summer coming. Once I hit that goal I'm done (unless my body isn't). It's been so easy and I feel so good it's def not just an image change but a whole lifestyle. Everyday I get more and more into my general health and restoration. It's actually fun (who woulda thought). I don't even exercise I just have fun being active again in life.


----------



## Chicoro

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> Oh I got goals to make so there's no stopping. Honestly I've just begun. I plan to hit the 100 lbs gone mark by this summer coming. Once I hit that goal I'm done (unless my body isn't). It's been so easy and I feel so good it's def not just an image change but a whole lifestyle. Everyday I get more and more into my general health and restoration. It's actually fun (who woulda thought). I don't even exercise I just have fun being active again in life.



Bravo!!!! That's the Spirit!


----------



## sissimpson

Did my first flea market yesterday. It was poorly populated, mostly vendors buying from each other. I made $60, and made Queen Shea's name great!


----------



## Chicoro

sissimpson said:


> Did my first flea market yesterday. It was poorly populated, mostly vendors buying from each other. I made $60, and made Queen Shea's name great!



Congratulations on your success! This may be the start of a beautiful relationship between you and Queen Shea.


----------



## NaturalShe94

Hey Shea Queens! 
For those who whip Shea Butter with Coconut Oil, do you get any kind of build up on your scalp? 
I whipped up some and loved it, but two days after, my scalp was on serious fire! My scalp was itchy itchy itchy! I had to do a serious shampoo. It was kind of depressing actually because it left my hair so soft and manageable. Is it better to be used as a prepoo vs an actual moisturizer?


----------



## sunflora

NaturalShe94 said:


> Hey Shea Queens!
> For those who whip Shea Butter with Coconut Oil, do you get any kind of build up on your scalp?
> I whipped up some and loved it, but two days after, my scalp was on serious fire! My scalp was itchy itchy itchy! I had to do a serious shampoo. It was kind of depressing actually because it left my hair so soft and manageable. Is it better to be used as a prepoo vs an actual moisturizer?



I try to avoid getting any sort of thick product on my scalp. I'd focus the shea more towards the length/ends and keep it away from the roots of your hair if that happens.


----------



## sarumoki

NaturalShe94 said:


> Hey Shea Queens!
> For those who whip Shea Butter with Coconut Oil, do you get any kind of build up on your scalp?
> I whipped up some and loved it, but two days after, my scalp was on serious fire! My scalp was itchy itchy itchy! I had to do a serious shampoo. It was kind of depressing actually because it left my hair so soft and manageable. Is it better to be used as a prepoo vs an actual moisturizer?


Have you used coconut oil on your scalp before? It has a high comedogenic rating.


----------



## Daina

NaturalShe94 said:


> Hey Shea Queens!
> For those who whip Shea Butter with Coconut Oil, do you get any kind of build up on your scalp?
> I whipped up some and loved it, but two days after, my scalp was on serious fire! My scalp was itchy itchy itchy! I had to do a serious shampoo. It was kind of depressing actually because it left my hair so soft and manageable. Is it better to be used as a prepoo vs an actual moisturizer?



Hey sis, I don't put it on my scalp just the length and heavily on the ends.


----------



## caribeandiva

NaturalShe94 said:


> Hey Shea Queens!
> For those who whip Shea Butter with Coconut Oil, do you get any kind of build up on your scalp?
> I whipped up some and loved it, but two days after, my scalp was on serious fire! My scalp was itchy itchy itchy! I had to do a serious shampoo. It was kind of depressing actually because it left my hair so soft and manageable. Is it better to be used as a prepoo vs an actual moisturizer?


That doesn’t happen to me but I don’t put it on my scalp though. Only the length of my hair.  Maybe you’re allergic.


----------



## NaturalShe94

sarumoki said:


> Have you used coconut oil on your scalp before? It has a high comedogenic rating.



Yes actually, I have. It has been such a long time since I have though, so I dont remeber if it caused itching. I wont be doing it again though. Lol.


----------



## NaturalShe94

caribeandiva said:


> That doesn’t happen to me but I don’t put it on my scalp though. Only the length of my hair.  Maybe you’re allergic.



I didnt really apply it directly to my scalp. I sort of just got really close, maybe too close. Ran my finger through scalp a few times after I got done and then bunned my hair.


----------



## GGsKin

Moisturised my hair last night by spritzing with a mix of water and silk amino acids (I don't know why I haven't done this before). After dusting, I sealed my ends with Shea and applied a little more gel. I was slightly concerned because I used protein the week before last, then used henna on Saturday. My hair usually feels hard after henna but today my hair feels fantastic- soft and bouncy.


----------



## Sosoothing

NaturalShe94 said:


> Hey Shea Queens!
> For those who whip Shea Butter with Coconut Oil, do you get any kind of build up on your scalp?
> I whipped up some and loved it, but two days after, my scalp was on serious fire! My scalp was itchy itchy itchy! I had to do a serious shampoo. It was kind of depressing actually because it left my hair so soft and manageable. Is it better to be used as a prepoo vs an actual moisturizer?



I use coconut oil with my Shea mix and have never had build up issues. I used coconut oil before discovering Shea butter and had no build up issues then as well.
I put it only on my hair, not scalp.


----------



## Sosoothing

I have been blessed so far because I just bought my first batch of doo-doo smelling Shea butter. I actually had started thinking some of my Shea sisters simply had keen senses of smell because I have never needed to add any sweet smelling essential oils.
I finally get it. But even with the smell, I can discern the chocolate smell underneath that I'm used to.

I melted it down, added some olive oil, coconut oil and cotton candy fragrance.


----------



## sarumoki

I'm almost through with my latest batch. I ran through this one more quickly because I used it for both hair and skin vs a separate batch for each.

Now that it's fall I want to change up my scents. What are your favorite scents for this time of year? I'm thinking apple is a good scent for hair products.


----------



## Chicoro

Last Sunday I washed and conditioned my hair. For the first time in a while, I lost another ENTIRE CURL. Although I was sad to see all that hair go, I was happy to know that my whole curl loss has become less frequent due to Queen Shea.

I think this might be my 2nd or 3rd whole curl lost in 2018. I used to have these types of losses every week and for sure on a monthly basis. Although I don't enjoy losing whole curls, it is becoming less and less of a regular occurrence, with my continued use of Shea butter.

I used a comb this round. It is not possible for me to
NEVER use a comb. I have to comb one or all of my
braids at some point within a 3 to 6 month interval.

I had conditioner in my hair. This is from a back
braid. Can you imagine having this much hair lost
every week? That used to be me *before Shea butter*.


Here is the same curl on my arm. You can see the quantity
of hair in the whole curl. That's a lot of hair.


I'm trying to give perspective and scope about the size and
quantity of hair that I lose just FROM TANGLES alone.
This doesn't include breakage, splits and other things.
Tangles are the enemy of my afro-textured hair growth gains.


This is the hair on the sink. It is not even straightened out
and it looks so super long [to me].
There is a ball of hair I combed out to the left of the curl,
resting in the sink. I had lots of ouchies and fights with
my hair on Sunday. But, it turned out okay as this long, thick curl was
the only major hair loss. The rest was expected. I am thankful
for Shea butter.


----------



## sunflora

@Chicoro that picture literally makes me want to cry. Do you know why you experienced the loss of this curl?


----------



## Chicoro

Some good news...

Yesterday I was sitting up on the floor doing some stretches and exercises, in front of the mirror. I had put my hair in bantu knots as I had just taken down my braids. I had planned to re-rebraid the next morning so my braids would look fresh. My hair was pretty stretched. On a whim I decided to take down one of the bantu knots in the very back.

I was so pleasantly surprised that my hair in that section reached my leg. Some of it was *laying* on my thigh. Now, my hair did not 'cascade' to my leg. Nope.

It was more like an extended reaching of some of the hairs, that were reaching to that point. The amount of hair that touched and laid on my thigh was more than the amount of hair I lost as the whole curl. 

This is the longest my hair has ever been in my entire life. I owe a huge part of that to Shea butter.


----------



## Chicoro

sunflora said:


> @Chicoro that picture literally makes me want to cry. Do you know why you experienced the loss of this curl?



Oh, no! Don't worry. It used to be far worse than this!!!

 Yes, I know why I lost the curl. It is because I have hair that tangles. I'm learning every year what I need to do to keep the tangles and mats to a minimum.

I am happy because I used to lose tons and tons of hair. I don't anymore. The fact that I have lost *only 2 to 3 whole curls in 2018 *means that things are going great!

More importantly, I am reaching hair lengths that I have never reached before. I understand how I am getting these length gains and how to retain the length.


----------



## Chicoro

Dominga11 said:


> I have been stalking this thread and it has been really been inspirational.  I did my big chop in November 2012 and I basically started with zero hair.  Things went great in the beginning and then my anemia went out if control.  It took a while to find the right combination of medications to rectify the anemia issues and my hair has really been flourishing.  On my birthday December 14, 2017  I started using TGIN daily moisturizer and my DIY version of Curly Proverbs Ayervedic hair growth oil and have had fabulous results.  I then decided that I really wanted to tryout the mixtress life so I made my 1st batch of whipped shea butter in June 2018, and it has been game over ever since.  My hair measured 2.5 inches on the sides and 3.5 inches everywhere else in December 2017 and now measures 7.5 inches in the front, 5.5 inches in the middle and back, and 4.5 inches on the sides.  I did need one small dusting in May, but it has been smooth sailing ever since!  I am looking forward to the last 3 months of this year to see how well I handle 6 solid months of using my homemade hair products!
> 
> Next year, I need to put my protective styling in beast mode because I cornroll it at night after I moisturize and seal it.  Then in the morning, I finger detangle and pick it out into an afro.  I am terrible at flat twists and my two strand twists need to get redone every other night which feels like more manipulation than my current regimen.  But I will not be discouraged, my goal is WL hair and I am having a blast on this journey so far.



How did I miss this fabulous post? Congratulations on your success and on your wonderful progress!


----------



## sunnieb

I'm still buttering! 

Just made a fresh batch and dropping off some to my mom later on.


----------



## sunflora

Chicoro said:


> Oh, no! Don't worry. It used to be far worse than this!!!
> 
> Yes, I know why I lost the curl. It is because I have hair that tangles. I'm learning every year what I need to do to keep the tangles and mats to a minimum.
> 
> I am happy because I used to lose tons and tons of hair. I don't anymore. The fact that I have lost *only 2 to 3 whole curls in 2018 *means that things are going great!
> 
> More importantly, I am reaching hair lengths that I have never reached before. I understand how I am getting these length gains and how to retain the length.



I'm glad to hair the loss has decreased! It's just such beautiful hair lol, part of those tears are just admiration. *grabs a tissue*


----------



## sunflora

Chicoro said:


> Some good news...
> 
> Yesterday I was sitting up on the floor doing some stretches and exercises, in front of the mirror. I had put my hair in bantu knots as I had just taken down my braids. I had planned to re-rebraid the next morning so my braids would look fresh. My hair was pretty stretched. On a whim I decided to take down one of the bantu knots in the very back.
> 
> I was so pleasantly surprised that my hair in that section reached my leg. Some of it was *laying* on my thigh. Now, my hair did not 'cascade' to my leg. Nope.
> 
> It was more like an extended reaching of some of the hairs, that were reaching to that point. The amount of hair that touched and laid on my thigh was more than the amount of hair I lost as the whole curl.
> 
> This is the longest my hair has ever been in my entire life. I owe a huge part of that to Shea butter.



*squeals with joy*

I can't wait to see your next length check photos!!


----------



## sunflora

Eczema season has begun. I got my first herald patch in the last couple of years, meaning one of my violent break outs is about to start. I've rubbed myself down with unrefined African Shea Butter - I'll be doing this twice daily. 

Every few years, these break outs are like chicken pox and leave me with awful scars. I have scars from my very first major break out that happened when I was twelve. I can't even explain the misery I feel when I see a large patch that tells me a break out is going to begin. I'm hoping shea can at least help in prevent scarring. I have tried things like cetaphil, steriod creams, etc, and in the end there is no cure for one of these outbreaks, you just have to wait it out. When I was 15, I had one the lasted the entire summer. I didn't want to go outside because I looked diseased with all of my splotches. 

 I'll definitely update if it makes things easier for me, especially if it can help anyone else who suffers breakouts. (hope I'm not derailing the thread, it's more of a random thought but there was shea butter in there too so..... lol).


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

sunflora said:


> Eczema season has begun. I got my first herald patch in the last couple of years, meaning one of my violent break outs is about to start. I've rubbed myself down with unrefined African Shea Butter - I'll be doing this twice daily.
> 
> Every few years, these break outs are like chicken pox and leave me with awful scars. I have scars from my very first major break out that happened when I was twelve. I can't even explain the misery I feel when I see a large patch that tells me a break out is going to begin. I'm hoping shea can at least help in prevent scarring. I have tried things like cetaphil, steriod creams, etc, and in the end there is no cure for one of these outbreaks, you just have to wait it out. When I was 15, I had one the lasted the entire summer. I didn't want to go outside because I looked diseased with all of my splotches.
> 
> I'll definitely update if it makes things easier for me, especially if it can help anyone else who suffers breakouts. (hope I'm not derailing the thread, it's more of a random thought but there was shea butter in there too so..... lol).


Please let us know how it progresses with the shea for your eczema. I know it claims to benefit skin disorders like eczema but I'd love to know if that's true. I have high hopes for you.


----------



## Chicoro

sunflora said:


> I'm glad to hair the loss has decreased! It's just such beautiful hair lol, part of those tears are just admiration. *grabs a tissue*



@sunflora 

*passes a purple box of extra soft, Shea butter infused Kleenex*

That is so sweet! I thank you very much for the compliment about my hair. The great thing is that once a person learns what makes their hair thrive, it becomes more beautiful year after year. We are lucky because the information and the way to do that is all right here on LHCF!


----------



## Chicoro

sunflora said:


> *squeals with joy*
> 
> I can't wait to see your next length check photos!!



I want to check my length too!

But I don't trust myself to trim. When it comes to trimming my own hair, I have no perspective. I become the hair butcher.

I also don't trust someone here to trim. They are still cutting the hair to make it all even and magazine presentable. I learned that the HARD WAY in 2014 when I went in for a trim. So, I'm not sure when it will happen.


----------



## Chicoro

sunflora said:


> Eczema season has begun. I got my first herald patch in the last couple of years, meaning one of my violent break outs is about to start. I've rubbed myself down with unrefined African Shea Butter - I'll be doing this twice daily.
> 
> Every few years, these break outs are like chicken pox and leave me with awful scars. I have scars from my very first major break out that happened when I was twelve. I can't even explain the misery I feel when I see a large patch that tells me a break out is going to begin. I'm hoping shea can at least help in prevent scarring. I have tried things like cetaphil, steriod creams, etc, and in the end there is no cure for one of these outbreaks, you just have to wait it out. When I was 15, I had one the lasted the entire summer. I didn't want to go outside because I looked diseased with all of my splotches.
> 
> I'll definitely update if it makes things easier for me, especially if it can help anyone else who suffers breakouts. (hope I'm not derailing the thread, it's more of a random thought but there was shea butter in there too so..... lol).



I'm sorry to hear about the eczema break outs. It may not help, but here is a protocol I created for someone here in France with me:

*On the Inside of Your Body:*

Taken with meal:
Vitamin D
*B Complex Stress Formula (very important)*

Try to finish eating your meals before 7 pm
Before bed take
1 probiotic with warm water and 1 tablespoon of fresh lemon juice (Rinse your mouth because lemon juice will destroy the enamel on teeth.)
2 fish oil to lubricate colon *(Barlean Flaxseed Oil is BEST, fish oil is cheaper and easier to find. I can't easily get the Barlean's here. Flax oil by itself, in a spoon is nasty tasting, too! So, I use the fish oil.)*
2-4 prunes taken with hot water or hot tea
1 tablespoon of psyllium husk mixed in with  2 ounces of apple juice
4 to 8 ounces of water

Eliminate sugar, including fruit [temporarily]
Eliminate red meat including pork [temporarily]
Eliminate bread, pastries, wheat pasta and tuna [because of gluten]

*On the Outside of Your Body: Do a patch test first, please!*

Mix 1/2 cup of unprocessed Sunflower oil or Safflower oil (get at health food store) with 1/4 cup of flaxseed oil. Use this as your oil to moisturize your skin.
If you use Shea butter, try not to put too much stuff in it. Try it mixed down with Sunflower or safflower oil only.
If you are interested in the 'why' of this process, please let me know.


----------



## sarumoki

Chicoro said:


> If you are interested in the 'why' of this process, please let me know.


I am!


----------



## sissimpson

ME TOO!


----------



## topnotch1010

NaturalShe94 said:


> Hey Shea Queens!
> For those who whip Shea Butter with Coconut Oil, do you get any kind of build up on your scalp?
> I whipped up some and loved it, but two days after, my scalp was on serious fire! My scalp was itchy itchy itchy! I had to do a serious shampoo. It was kind of depressing actually because it left my hair so soft and manageable. Is it better to be used as a prepoo vs an actual moisturizer?



I had this same problem, only I used Shea alone. It made my scalp itch something fierce!!! I really wanted to like it but it’s like I had an allergic reaction to it.


----------



## sunflora

Chicoro said:


> I'm sorry to hear about the eczema break outs. It may not help, but here is a protocol I created for someone here in France with me:
> 
> *On the Inside of Your Body:*
> 
> Taken with meal:
> Vitamin D
> *B Complex Stress Formula (very important)*
> 
> Try to finish eating your meals before 7 pm
> Before bed take
> 1 probiotic with warm water and 1 tablespoon of fresh lemon juice (Rinse your mouth because lemon juice will destroy the enamel on teeth.)
> 2 fish oil to lubricate colon *(Barlean Flaxseed Oil is BEST, fish oil is cheaper and easier to find. I can't easily get the Barlean's here. Flax oil by itself, in a spoon is nasty tasting, too! So, I use the fish oil.)*
> 2-4 prunes taken with hot water or hot tea
> 1 tablespoon of psyllium husk mixed in with  2 ounces of apple juice
> 4 to 8 ounces of water
> 
> Eliminate sugar, including fruit [temporarily]
> Eliminate red meat including pork [temporarily]
> Eliminate bread, pastries, wheat pasta and tuna [because of gluten]
> 
> *On the Outside of Your Body: Do a patch test first, please!*
> 
> Mix 1/2 cup of unprocessed Sunflower oil or Safflower oil (get at health food store) with 1/4 cup of flaxseed oil. Use this as your oil to moisturize your skin.
> If you use Shea butter, try not to put too much stuff in it. Try it mixed down with Sunflower or safflower oil only.
> If you are interested in the 'why' of this process, please let me know.



Thank you for taking up the time to give this advice. I would definitely like to know the why please


----------



## Chicoro

*Warning!*: HUGE digression from Shea butter topic!!!!!!!!!!




sarumoki said:


> I am!





sissimpson said:


> ME TOO!





sunflora said:


> Thank you for taking up the time to give this advice. I would definitely like to know the why please



I am not a doctor or a medical practitioner or professional. This is all purely my opinion. Thus, it is always important for  you to consult with your doctor! *This is my original research and analysis that I have done and put together. You will not find this in an article. Here you go:*

Eczema like psoriasis *MANIFESTS and SHOWS U*P through the skin. They are SYMPTOMS of the real problem. I believe the *REAL PROBLEM* exists in the stomach/gut.  You want to give your body the nutrition and oxygen it needs and optimize digestion and elimination.

*Digestion:* Thoroughly absorb the minerals and vitamins you need from your food and get oxygen into your cells. Fresh, active flax seed oil can help to better oxygenate your blood and thus, your cells.
*Elimination:* You want to get the waste completely out of your body and not have things like estrogen recycle back into your blood stream. *Calcium D Glucarate *can be taken to bind with estrogen that can get recycled back into the body due to constipation or slow transit of feces. I did not mention Calcium D Glucarate in my original post.

The gastro-intestinal track is very, very sensitive to emotions.  Thus, if you have stress in your life or are worried about things, it can impact your digestion. If your digestion is not good, then you may have issues absorbing and getting minerals and vitamins and even oxygen to your cells.

https://www.health.harvard.edu/diseases-and-conditions/the-gut-brain-connection

*Vitamin B Stress Formula*
I think that eczema and psoriasis are ways the body tells us, in its infinite wisdom and love for us,  that there is an imbalance that needs to be addressed within our bodies.

On the inside, the importance of Vitamin B Stress formula is that when we stress, we can lose B vitamins twice as fast as we normally lose them and even 3 times  faster. Vitamin B is water soluble. You lose it through urine and possibly sweat. The body cannot make it. The critical thing about vitamin B is that your body needs to keep critical body functions processing. For example, your body needs vitamin B  to keep your heart beating. But, your hair, skin and nails need it to thrive and look their best.

But if you are critically low on vitamin B, and your body has to choose between rationing that vitamin B and distributing it to your heart or your hair, skin and nails, where do you think that vitamin B is going to go? It's going to going to your heart!

This is partly why hair and skin and nails may suffer when you are under stress. They are lacking vitamin B. Thus, it is important to take a Vitamin B Stress formula to [temporarily] supplement your depleted Vitamin B stores, until you can get in balance.

*Vitamin D*
Most people of African descent are low in Vitamin D. Vitamin D plays major roles in the life cycle of human cells. Vitamin D is useful when new cells are being created and when old cells are being killed off.

"_*The non-classical function of vitamin D involves regulation of cellular proliferation, differentiation, apoptosis, and innate and adaptive immunity."*_

[This is a fancy way of saying that every body knows vitamin D is good for the bones. But, what is not traditionally known about vitamin D is that it also impacts cellular growth and division, cell death and natural immunity and immunity we create for ourselves via lifestyle. choices.]

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6032242/
(The Role of Vitamin D Beyond the Skeletal Function: A Review of the Molecular and Clinical Studies)

*The Skin Cells *
The cells in your stomach and in your hair are cells that multiply the fastest and have the fastest turnover. The only other cells that grow EVEN faster are cancer cells. This is why chemotherapy  can sometimes make people sick to their stomachs and make their hair fall out. Chemotherapy  attacks and destroys *fast growing cells*. In its path of destruction, unfortunately lies those fast growing cells that line the intestines (Street term is stomach) and your hair cells in your follicles.

It takes about 30 days for a skin cell to go from cradle or birth to grave or death. Thus, you can see the impact of a change in food on your skin within a month or a 30 day cycle. That is because the cells in the gut or stomach are turning over so fast.

Therefore, it is paramount and critical that the cells in the stomach have a constant stream of the proper quality nutrients they need in an adequate quantity, to build a correct, complete and healthy cell as fast as possible. If you are stressing and your stores of vitamin B and vitamin D are depleted, then you are producing cells that lack what they need to not only thrive, but to just survive.

*Eat Before 7pm*
The body requires 3 to 4 hours to digest food. When you are sleeping, the body slows down. If you have eaten late with undigested food in your stomach, it diverts the body's processes to the digestion of food instead of allowing it to work the healing and repair and building processes that it [normally does]. The digestion process is not likely going to be optimal during sleep. Thus, one should try to eat at least 3 to 4 hours before going to bed to READY the body to help it be able to focus on repair and building while one sleeps.


*Probiotic+ Lime or Lemon Juice/Prunes/Fish Oil/Psyllium + Apple Juice Protocol *

The* probiotic *helps to add and aid and support the flora in your gut. It helps to balance out the bad and good flora.
*Prunes* serve as a pre-biotic or food for the probiotic you will be taking. In addition, prunes contain the sugar sorbital. *Sorbital softens the feces o*r waste in the colon. I suggest taking the prunes after the probiotic because hot water may destroy the probiotic. Prunes are really sticky on teeth. If you take 2 t0 6 with hot water with lemon, or hot tea, the hot drink will dissolve the prune residue from your teeth.
*Fish oil* lubricates the colon and helps to 'slide' the feces easier from your body. Flax seed oil needs to be mixed with a sulphaneted- protein, such as cottage cheese,  to better enter into the cells. Undamaged, naturally processed and  made and fresh flaxseed help to get oxygen into the cells. It has to do with an *active Electron Cloud.* I'll skip that for now as it's not necessary to understand that technical component.
The* psyllium s*erves as an insoluble and soluble fiber to help* sweep the feces out* the colon. I mix the psyllium with apple juice in a glass jar and shake it because it tastes nasty in other way [to me]. Many people over 50 have a 'pockmarked' intestinal track where many pouches have been formed. Sometimes, food and feces get trapped and infection may ensue or form causing diverticulitis. Ground psyllium husk (powdered) helps to keep things moving and pushing through the colon and out the body. The pocks form because food is left inside the colon lining, where those cells turn over the most rapidly. [Some people say fiber can damage the intestines. DO YOUR RESEARCH to make the best decision for you.]
*Diverticula usually develop when naturally weak places in your colon give way under pressure. This causes marble-sized pouches to protrude through the colon wall. Diverticulitis occurs when diverticula tear, resulting in inflammation or infection or both.*
https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/diverticulitis/symptoms-causes/syc-20371758
(Diverticulitis)

*Sugar*
Sugar depletes the body of minerals. It literally demineralizes the bones. In addition to this, it destroys the protein in the cells and specifically targets SKIN. It weakens the skin as it relates to the elastin and the collagen. So, now the structure of the skin is attacked. It's called glycation.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20620757
(Nutrition and Aging: Skin and Glycation)

The other thing about sugar is that it feeds cancer. A PET Scan is a medical procedure performed to identify cancer in the body. They give the patient a drink with dye (isotope?) in it, linked to sugar in the drink. The cancer cells gobble up the sugar faster than the other cells. They drink up the dye, too. This dye can be picked up by the scan. The areas where there is a concentration of the dye is where there is probably a proliferation of the cancer cells in the body.
_*
"Positron-emission tomography is a nuclear medicine functional imaging technique that is used to observe metabolic processes in the body as an aid to the diagnosis of disease."*_
(Wikipedia
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Positron_emission_tomography)

*Eliminate red meat and pork*
Meat is a muscle and is difficult to digest.
The goal is the make digestion and elimination as thorough and complete as possible. You do this by making digestion as easy for the body as possible. Therefore it is recommended to eat fish, chicken or eliminate meat [temporarily].


*No Wheat/Canned tuna Product with gluten*
Wheat changed in the 1970's. You can look that one up. It is no longer the same. It was changed to be stronger and shorter. Many people began to develop allergies. This causes inflammation and adversely impacts the kidneys and the other organs of elimination.
The carbohydrates also change into sugar.

The oils are related to skin tissue composition. You want a 2:1 ratio of undamaged omega 6 and omega 3 oils. Because everyone's diet and needs are different, you will have to determine how much of the omega 6 and 3 you are getting from meat, seeds etc.  By placing the oils on your skin, you can get the nutrition benefits into your body through your skin and your blood system.

Easy to find oils (need to be FRESH, UNDAMAGED natural unadulterated oils!)

*Oils high in Omega 6*
Sunflower Oil : cheap and easy to find (65% Omega 6)
Safflower Oil : cheap and easy to find (75% Omega 6)
Evening primrose (expensive and hard to find) (74% Omega 6)
*Hemp Oil* : easy to find, expensive (45% to 65% Omega 6)/Is in both Omega 6 and Omega 3 categories!
Grapeseed oil (*AVOID*! Rare to find this organic and unprocessed) (75% Omega 6)
Flaxseed oil: moderately priced, easy to find (20% Omega 6)

*Oils high in Omega 3*
Flaxseed oil (55% Omega 3)
Pumpskin seed oil (15% Omega 3)
Hemp oil (15% Omega 3)

(Source: A Day with the Budwig Diet, by Ursala Eisher and Gene Wei, page 145)
Mix 1/2 cup of Omega 6 to 1/4 cup of Omega 3. Put on body. Put Shea butter on afterwards if you choose to use Shea.
*
Summary:*

Optimize the digestive process to better ensure the proper nutrients and levels of vitamins and minerals are absorbed.
Minimize foods that can hinder your digestion process. Avoid things that deplete your vitamin and mineral sources.
Help your body build strong, vital cells. Ensure that you eat and do things to optimize elimination to rid your body of metabolic waste, that includes excess estrogen, through the feces. Therefore, you want to have full and complete evacuations which are also called bowel movements.
I believe prayer/meditation is and important part of the protocol as well. Starting and ending one's day with them may be helpful to you.

******Edited to add: 80% of immune system is located in the stomach/gut!*


----------



## Chicoro

@sunflora

I don't know when I'm going to do a real length check on heat straightened hair. So, here's a [pull] *length check *from June 2018! I pulled my hair today and it's still about the same length. This is one of eight bantu knots. There is one more bantu knot below  or under this one.
Shea butter got me to this length.



I live in this pink robe. Don't judge me.


----------



## sunflora

@Chicoro, thank you so much for all of that information. I'm definitely going to save that to re-read and try to modify my diet. I have fish/flax/borage oil supplement so I'm now taking that (I stopped using it a long time ago out of laziness). The hardest part for me will be to eliminate fruit from my diet, but I'll give it a try. I just have to say, I'm taking a college level nutrition class and your single post has been far more useful and informative than the 4 weeks I've been taking that class. 

I don't fully believe straightened length checks are necessary. Pulling dry hair tends to closely enough simulate the results of straightening hair, unless the roots are very tight. It's pulling wet hair that gives an inaccurate result. But I would never pressure someone to use heat to verify the length of their hair, when gently brushing out or pulling gives a close enough idea of how long it is. That's just my two cents as someone who has had heat damage for years and finally wants to see what my hair would be like without any straight/wavy bits. I think I'll go into a cold sweat if someone were to approach me with a flat iron.  

That is some long, gorgeous hair. I'm the same in the winter with my robes- it's still 80 degrees here, so I just stare at them longingly.


----------



## Dominga11

topnotch1010 said:


> I had this same problem, only I used Shea alone. It made my scalp itch something fierce!!! I really wanted to like it but it’s like I had an allergic reaction to it.



I am so happy you said that because I thought the mix-ins to my whipped  Shea butter was the issue too!


----------



## Chicoro

Today I was on the bus stop and this gentleman said,"You've got something white all through your hair. " I smiled with a sheepish grin and said,  "That's just Shea butter!" He was African so I assumed there was no need to provide additional details. He knew because he nodded his head knowingly and smiled back at me.

On the bus ride back this little boy, who was sitting in front of me, tapped his mother about 100 times to get her attention. They both turned around and sniffed me! Then she said, "Thank you. You smell so good!" Then at their stop, the mother got up to get off and she paused by my seat and took one more long whiff. I just smiled. I wear a natural perfume. I like the way it smells too! I guess if I had to choose, I'd rather be smelling fresh than funky!


----------



## jennex

Just popping in to say that I'm still getting good results from my shea butter. I don't use a lot of it nor do I use it everyday but it's still working for me. It helps a lot with tangles and knots which I have to fight with constantly.

I have had ongoing scalp issues that have lead to bald spots and/or breakage. Definitely not the shea butter's fault. I have been connecting the dots for the past few months and I strongly suspect it's hormonal. But that's another story.

I had big dreams of buying 55 lb blocks of shea butter and slathering it in my hair but 1. I can't afford it. 2. I don't like greasy hair. So I'm still using the the 2 lbs I bought several months ago and I'm learning a lot about my limits and my preferences lol.


----------



## NJ11

I want to do this *right now*.....sounds awesome!



Chicoro said:


> *You want tighter skin on your body:
> Use Shea butter!
> (Get Summer Skin Ready in Winter)*​
> 
> Skip to around 7 minutes. Her process is :
> 
> 
> to do* dry skin brushing*
> to *apply a clay mask* to dry on body and
> Mix with clean water
> Use a wooden spoon (no metal)
> Use a glass bowl (no metal)
> 
> to use *Shea butter or castor oil* last. [But we all know you can just *mix both* Shea butter and castor oil and get the benefits of both of them!]


----------



## sissimpson

I've heard that shea mixed with coconut oil is excellent for eczema. Please keep us updated!




sunflora said:


> Eczema season has begun. I got my first herald patch in the last couple of years, meaning one of my violent break outs is about to start. I've rubbed myself down with unrefined African Shea Butter - I'll be doing this twice daily.
> 
> Every few years, these break outs are like chicken pox and leave me with awful scars. I have scars from my very first major break out that happened when I was twelve. I can't even explain the misery I feel when I see a large patch that tells me a break out is going to begin. I'm hoping shea can at least help in prevent scarring. I have tried things like cetaphil, steriod creams, etc, and in the end there is no cure for one of these outbreaks, you just have to wait it out. When I was 15, I had one the lasted the entire summer. I didn't want to go outside because I looked diseased with all of my splotches.
> 
> I'll definitely update if it makes things easier for me, especially if it can help anyone else who suffers breakouts. (hope I'm not derailing the thread, it's more of a random thought but there was shea butter in there too so..... lol).


----------



## SunkissedLife

So I did a thing.... and last week I dyed my hair (for the first time ever in life ) professionally at a salon. I’m actually super excited about it but I was nervous I already washed my hair haha it was surprisingly soft she said she used opalex to prevent damage. I wore it in a twist out all weekend. 

Of course my hair dried out so this week I worked in 6 sections: spritz with tea n aloe vera juice, Ayurvedic oil to scalp massage and heavy seal w my Shea butter mix (thanks to whoever posted 22nd century natural). Wore my hair in 3 jumbo flat twists pinned to protect my ends. I’ll prob rock a twist out for the weekend then back back in oily twists. 

 I’ll be trying to stick to this routine to help retain length and encourage growth. I’m counting on queen Shea to protect and prevent any damage as well as preserve my color.


----------



## Chicoro

SunkissedLife said:


> So I did a thing.... and last week I dyed my hair (for the first time ever in life ) professionally at a salon. I’m actually super excited about it but I was nervous I already washed my hair haha it was surprisingly soft she said she used opalex to prevent damage. I wore it in a twist out all weekend.
> 
> Of course my hair dried out so this week I worked in 6 sections: spritz with tea n aloe vera juice, Ayurvedic oil to scalp massage and heavy seal w my Shea butter mix (thanks to whoever posted 22nd century natural). Wore my hair in 3 jumbo flat twists pinned to protect my ends. I’ll prob rock a twist out for the weekend then back back in oily twists.
> 
> I’ll be trying to stick to this routine to help retain length and encourage growth. I’m counting on queen Shea to protect and prevent any damage as well as preserve my color.



Where are the pictures? How are you going to tease us and lead us around with that cupcake of information and not provide us with some pictures?


----------



## Chicoro

Along with continuing to use Shea butter,
I'm currently baggy-ing my hair. I hope to be ready for my closeup in 2019:






Don't hate me because I'm beautiful.​


----------



## Chicoro

I've been wearing a baggie with my Shea-ed braids. I posted about it September 25th, 2018, which was about three (3) weeks ago. I believe I had been doing it for about a week prior to my post. So, that would put me at the 30 day or 1 month mark, since I revisited and started doing the baggie method again.  

It is working and paying dividends!

My ends are no longer knotting and tangling. They are staying moist and smooth. I hope to do this until the beginning of August, 2019!


----------



## Dominga11

Hey Ladies!

So, I am absolutely in love with my SB mix!  I don't have a need for a comb on a daily basis and my hair as a beautiful shine!

The only problem I seem to have, is that I had a clog, that travels between two of my bathrooms.  I just realized that it is probably my shea butter residue!  I should have headed the warning to conduct preventive maintenance after washing my hair!

Lesson learned.


----------



## Chicoro

Dominga11 said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> So, I am absolutely in love with my SB mix!  I don't have a need for a comb on a daily basis and my hair as a beautiful shine!
> 
> The only problem I seem to have, is that I had a clog, that travels between two of my bathrooms.  I just realized that it is probably my shea butter residue!  I should have headed the warning to conduct preventive maintenance after washing my hair!
> 
> Lesson learned.



Awww! Sorry to hear about that Shea clog. Did you see the process on how to get rid of it that is in post #1?

And so glad to hear that Shea butter is working for you hair! Are you still having problems with it on your scalp?


----------



## Chicoro

*Okay, I just had to unclog my pipes today, too. *Most times, in my place the things that get backed up are the kitchen sink, the bathroom sink and my floor drain shower. 



 

I got blue lines where the plugs tend to happen at my place. If Shea butter is part of your issue, these areas are probably likely where you might get clogs, too. (Kitchen sink connection not shown!)
There is no floor drain shower or kitchen sink shown but this is as close as I could get to my personal set up.


Since my toilet doesn't get blocked at the same time as EVERYTHING else, I figured it's somehow 'separate'. And, I watched somebody come help me out and unclog my plumbing before.

*CAUTION:* *DO NOT *plunge if you have put a caustic substance down your pipes. If it it still in the water you can plunge it back up to your eyes, face and body.

*Step 1: *Try to identify where the clog is. Most times it's in my shower floor drain. 

*Step 2:* Create a vacuum! Plug up all the other drains except upon the one you want to focus.

*How: *

Plug up the kitchen sink. Put hot water in it about 1/8 of the way. Do not fill the sink up. Just put in enough water to cover over the plug.
Add vinegar and baking soda to that hot water. Put something heavy over the plug, like a pot of hot water to weight it down.
Repeat for the bathroom sink
This creates pressure and a vacuum.
*Step 3: *Using elbow grease and  a 3 dollar plunger, I place the plunger over the shower thing and start to plunge. Put something on your feet just in case gross stuff comes up and out the drain.

*Step 4:* I plunge until the gross stops stop coming up, or until the water starts to come clear (meaning the plug has been unclogged) 

*Step 5:* I may unplug my bathroom sink and and kitchen sink and plunge those for a few minutes. Sometimes stuff comes up and sometimes it doesn't.

*Step 6:* When you unplug, your hot water with vinegar and baking soda go down the drain to help cleanse the pipes a bit.

*Step 7:* You may have to rotate plunging the different, connected drains.

*Step 8*: Put a natural cleanser down your pipes weekly.


----------



## Dominga11

Chicoro said:


> Awww! Sorry to hear about that Shea clog. Did you see the process on how to get rid of it that is in post #1?
> 
> And so glad to hear that Shea butter is working for you hair! Are you still having problems with it on your scalp?



Yes!  I was using just water for my L since that worked best with the TGIN moisturizer previously.  I now use aloe vera juice  for my L, then my DIY oil (olive oil, Jojoba oil and lavender oil), then my shea mix and all is well.

Edit:

I almost forgot to mention that I did not put coconut oil in my shea butter because I ran out.  While talking to other naturals at work, it seems like coconut oil can make the scalp seem dryer or make it itch.  So I decided to whip up another batch of my DIY oil, but this time I left out the coconut oil, and that along with the aloe  vera juice seems to have done the trick.

I am thinking it must be a ph balance thing because I am not allergic to coconut oil.  I need to buy some ph testers for hair products and see what happens.


----------



## Dominga11

Chicoro said:


> *Okay, I just had to unclog my pipes today, too. *Most times, in my place the things that get backed up are the kitchen sink, the bathroom sink and my floor drain shower.
> 
> So I wrote that post at work, and when I went home, my husband told me that he cleared the clog.  Apparently he had been using it as body lotion and after his last shower the clog immediately surfaced.  We only use the baking soda and vinegar method so that worked out well.  I just need to buy more ACV before my next wash day.
> 
> I also need to make him his own lotion so he can stay out of my mix! LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 436635
> 
> I got blue lines where the plugs tend to happen at my place. If Shea butter is part of your issue, these areas are probably likely where you might get clogs, too. (Kitchen sink connection not shown!)
> There is no floor drain shower or kitchen sink shown but this is as close as I could get to my personal set up.
> 
> 
> Since my toilet doesn't get blocked at the same time as EVERYTHING else, I figured it's somehow 'separate'. And, I watched somebody come help me out and unclog my plumbing before.
> 
> *CAUTION:* *DO NOT *plunge if you have put a caustic substance down your pipes. If it it still in the water you can plunge it back up to your eyes, face and body.
> 
> *Step 1: *Try to identify where the clog is. Most times it's in my shower floor drain.
> 
> *Step 2:* Create a vacuum! Plug up all the other drains except upon the one you want to focus.
> 
> *How: *
> 
> Plug up the kitchen sink. Put hot water in it about 1/8 of the way. Do not fill the sink up. Just put in enough water to cover over the plug.
> Add vinegar and baking soda to that hot water. Put something heavy over the plug, like a pot of hot water to weight it down.
> Repeat for the bathroom sink
> This creates pressure and a vacuum.
> *Step 3: *Using elbow grease and  a 3 dollar plunger, I place the plunger over the shower thing and start to plunge. Put something on your feet just in case gross stuff comes up and out the drain.
> 
> *Step 4:* I plunge until the gross stops stop coming up, or until the water starts to come clear (meaning the plug has been unclogged)
> 
> *Step 5:* I may unplug my bathroom sink and and kitchen sink and plunge those for a few minutes. Sometimes stuff comes up and sometimes it doesn't.
> 
> *Step 6:* When you unplug, your hot water with vinegar and baking soda go down the drain to help cleanse the pipes a bit.
> 
> *Step 7:* You may have to rotate plunging the different, connected drains.
> 
> *Step 8*: Put a natural cleanser down your pipes weekly.


----------



## SunkissedLife

Chicoro said:


> Where are the pictures? How are you going to tease us and lead us around with that cupcake of information and not provide us with some pictures?



Facts lol please see attached. No bleach was involved we just toned (whatever that means) lighter. I was going for a reddish brown but not orange lol it’s not like crazy or nothin but I’ve never put any color (besides henna) in my hair before so it feels real different to me. I was super shocked Day 1 but it’s growing on me and I think it’ll look cute as it grows out — I’m definitely going to be counting on queen Shea to help me maintain and grow healthy hair


----------



## SunkissedLife

Chicoro said:


> Along with continuing to use Shea butter,
> I'm currently baggy-ing my hair. I hope to be ready for my closeup in 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hate me because I'm beautiful.​



Can I just say this is the exact look I’m going for ?! yessssssss wild mane be free and fierce ladies !! We will all be Shea made unicorns before long


----------



## mzteaze

I need some more Shea butter - 3G Cay or the other place?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

mzteaze said:


> I need some more Shea butter - 3G Cay or the other place?


I did 3CayG. Comes really fast and nicely packaged.


----------



## sunflora

I finally got a hand blender! I whipped up just a test batch of shea butter and sunflower oil, nothing else. I didn't do any measurements, but it came out frosting-like, to where if I sat in in the palm of my hand, it would melt. My skin loved it, and I used it on my wet hair without any other leave in before putting it in braids. It's very, very shiny and soft when I took out one of the braids, but I can't tell if the hair is dry yet or not because of how moisturized it feels. My hair always feels crispy after drying. They'll be dry for sure tomorrow so I'll see how it feels then. I love it far more than the elongtress whipped shea I had, which was not worth $20 IMO, especially since I prefer fragrance free.

Such a cheap, golden product. I have a big bottle of sunflower oil at home, so I'll probably end up getting some large pails of shea butter too. It beats anything else I've ever used, and I love simplicity so it's perfect. I'm very happy.


----------



## Chicoro

SunkissedLife said:


> Facts lol please see attached. No bleach was involved we just toned (whatever that means) lighter. I was going for a reddish brown but not orange lol it’s not like crazy or nothin but I’ve never put any color (besides henna) in my hair before so it feels real different to me. I was super shocked Day 1 but it’s growing on me and I think it’ll look cute as it grows out — I’m definitely going to be counting on queen Shea to help me maintain and grow healthy hair



That's a PRETTY color! Thank you for posting.


----------



## Chicoro

SunkissedLife said:


> Can I just say this is the exact look I’m going for ?! yessssssss wild mane be free and fierce ladies !! We will all be Shea made unicorns before long



It looks that horse and you have the same hair color, too!  Both of you have a  gorgeous 'mane'!


----------



## Chicoro

sunflora said:


> I finally got a hand blender! I whipped up just a test batch of shea butter and sunflower oil, nothing else. I didn't do any measurements, but it came out frosting-like, to where if I sat in in the palm of my hand, it would melt. My skin loved it, and I used it on my wet hair without any other leave in before putting it in braids. It's very, very shiny and soft when I took out one of the braids, but I can't tell if the hair is dry yet or not because of how moisturized it feels. My hair always feels crispy after drying. They'll be dry for sure tomorrow so I'll see how it feels then. I love it far more than the elongtress whipped shea I had, which was not worth $20 IMO, especially since I prefer fragrance free.
> 
> Such a cheap, golden product. I have a big bottle of sunflower oil at home, so I'll probably end up getting some large pails of shea butter too. It beats anything else I've ever used, and I love simplicity so it's perfect. *I'm very happy.*



We like happiness up in this thread! And I personally love to see a women happy.


----------



## SunkissedLife

sunflora said:


> I finally got a hand blender! I whipped up just a test batch of shea butter and sunflower oil, nothing else. I didn't do any measurements, but it came out frosting-like, to where if I sat in in the palm of my hand, it would melt. My skin loved it, and I used it on my wet hair without any other leave in before putting it in braids. It's very, very shiny and soft when I took out one of the braids, but I can't tell if the hair is dry yet or not because of how moisturized it feels. My hair always feels crispy after drying. They'll be dry for sure tomorrow so I'll see how it feels then. I love it far more than the elongtress whipped shea I had, which was not worth $20 IMO, especially since I prefer fragrance free.
> 
> Such a cheap, golden product. I have a big bottle of sunflower oil at home, so I'll probably end up getting some large pails of shea butter too. It beats anything else I've ever used, and I love simplicity so it's perfect. I'm very happy.



Oooo I might have to try sunflower oil in my next batch! I’ve also heard it’s a Ceramide oil which is supposed to be great for sealing and smoothing. Let us know your results! Can’t wait to see that beautiful braid out!

I love simple Shea butter mixes and you are so right: Def better than any of the kitchen sink mixes you can buy.


----------



## SunkissedLife

Chicoro said:


> It looks that horse and you have the same hair color, too!  Both of you have a  gorgeous 'mane'!



YES!! Got me feelin all kindsa sexy fierce 

Thanks for all the love guys


----------



## sunflora

SunkissedLife said:


> Oooo I might have to try sunflower oil in my next batch! I’ve also heard it’s a Ceramide oil which is supposed to be great for sealing and smoothing. Let us know your results! Can’t wait to see that beautiful braid out!
> 
> I love simple Shea butter mixes and you are so right: Def better than any of the kitchen sink mixes you can buy.



Definitely give it a shot! I'm crazy about sunflower oil... I find olive oil too heavy, and coconut oil dries out my hair... my hair just eats up sunflower oil, and my skin loves it too. It's also high in vitamin E.  

Sadly, I still have yet to get a decent braid-out. I'm still working on my technique, but I have a lot of heat damage in the front of my hair that pretty much ruins any attempts. Still, my hair did feel sooooo soft when it dried. I ended up just sweeping it back into a bun. I let it out later and couldn't stop touching it, it felt softer than ever (a little greasy because I was rather heavy-handed ).


----------



## Sosoothing

I'm not liking my "smelly" shea batch. It feels gummy and doesn't make my hair feel like I'm used to. And I prepared it how I always do.

I'm tempted to throw it out and buy some more.


----------



## caribeandiva

SunkissedLife said:


> Facts lol please see attached. No bleach was involved we just toned (whatever that means) lighter. I was going for a reddish brown but not orange lol it’s not like crazy or nothin but I’ve never put any color (besides henna) in my hair before so it feels real different to me. I was super shocked Day 1 but it’s growing on me and I think it’ll look cute as it grows out — I’m definitely going to be counting on queen Shea to help me maintain and grow healthy hair


Pretty!!


----------



## caribeandiva

Sosoothing said:


> I'm not liking my "smelly" shea batch. It feels gummy and doesn't make my hair feel like I'm used to. And I prepared it how I always do.
> 
> I'm tempted to throw it out and buy some more.


Throw it out and buy more. No need to torture yourself any further.


----------



## caribeandiva

Monthly progress. Sorry for the delay. I hesitated to post this because I’m not seeing any progress in the pictures. Heck it looks shorter! Is this breakage or shrinkage? I don’t know but I didn’t like it one bit. I was discouraged so I measured my hair. I mean numbers don’t lie.  right? I got at least an inch since August 2018! I’m shocked because I’m not seeing it. Oh well. I’ll take it!


----------



## Sosoothing

caribeandiva said:


> Throw it out and buy more. No need to torture yourself any further.



This is so simple. Why didn't I think of it?


----------



## caribeandiva

Sosoothing said:


> This is so simple. Why didn't I think of it?


Can’t see the forest for the trees.  Outsiders can usually see what we cannot because we’re too close to our stuff. Your post reminded me of something. I too had a hard time throwing things away especially if I paid good money for them. Now I realize what I had was a spirit of lack and a poverty mentality (not saying that’s you). So I held on to everything I had even if I didn’t particularly like it or not useful to me because I wasn’t using it. So I’m fighting to release those thoughts of lack and embrace abundance. I now know that holding on to things I don’t enjoy or love blocks me from receiving things I WILL enjoy. The universe is cyclical you see. So make space for those things to come to you by getting rid of the things you’re not crazy about. Imagine all the things you currently have are held tightly in your closed fist. Nothing can escape but nothing can come in either. And it feels stressful. Now open your fist. Yes you release those things but now you have an open hand able to receive new and better things. Hope that helps.


----------



## sunflora

caribeandiva said:


> Can’t see the forest for the trees.  Outsiders can usually see what we cannot because we’re too close to our stuff. Your post reminded me of something. I too had a hard time throwing things away especially if I paid good money for them. Now I realize what I had was a spirit of lack and a poverty mentality (not saying that’s you). So I held on to everything I had even if I didn’t particularly like it or not useful to me because I wasn’t using it. So I’m fighting to release those thoughts of lack and embrace abundance. I now know that holding on to things I don’t enjoy or love blocks me from receiving things I WILL enjoy. The universe is cyclical you see. So make space for those things to come to you by getting rid of the things you’re not crazy about. Imagine all the things you currently have are held tightly in your closed fist. Nothing can escape but nothing can come in either. And it feels stressful. Now open your fist. Yes you release those things but now you have an open hand able to receive new and better things. Hope that helps.



That was beautiful. I started reading it and thinking about my overflowing vanity, and finished reading it almost out-of-body. Thank you for that note of wisdom.


----------



## sunflora

Now for the reason I came here (lol) here's today's kinda failed braidout. One of the bigger braids in the back didn't dry all the way so it was too frizzy. I also had frizz in the middle of my head for unknown reasons. I tried to style it half up, but ended up just sticking it in a bun. I liked the messy curly bun look.

 

ETA: Good LORD my roots. I'm torn between trying indigo or just growing them out, but this picture is helping me make a decision LOL


----------



## Chicoro

sunflora said:


> Now for the reason I came here (lol) here's today's kinda failed braidout. One of the bigger braids in the back didn't dry all the way so it was too frizzy. I also had frizz in the middle of my head for unknown reasons. I tried to style it half up, but ended up just sticking it in a bun. I liked the messy curly bun look.
> 
> View attachment 436829 View attachment 436831
> 
> ETA: Good LORD my roots. I'm torn between trying indigo or just growing them out, but this picture is helping me make a decision LOL



Pretty!


----------



## caribeandiva

sunflora said:


> Now for the reason I came here (lol) here's today's kinda failed braidout. One of the bigger braids in the back didn't dry all the way so it was too frizzy. I also had frizz in the middle of my head for unknown reasons. I tried to style it half up, but ended up just sticking it in a bun. I liked the messy curly bun look.
> 
> View attachment 436829 View attachment 436831
> 
> ETA: Good LORD my roots. I'm torn between trying indigo or just growing them out, but this picture is helping me make a decision LOL


Your hair is pretty regardless of which color you go with!


----------



## caribeandiva

sunflora said:


> That was beautiful. I started reading it and thinking about my overflowing vanity, and finished reading it almost out-of-body. Thank you for that note of wisdom.


Thank you for the kind words. I started writing a different response but felt compelled to write that one. Someone must’ve needed to see it.


----------



## cocomama

Hello Ladies,

I just started... I put shea butter/avocado oil(high ceremides) in my whip butter. So the last year or so my hair has been gaining length like nobodies business. I have several reason why but give me a minute I will write about it soon. I'm a natural researcher so I have been studying this hair thing like I'm back in college. Combing scientific papers, hair theories etc.

With that being said I still have *not master* how to finger  detangle without getting breakage or single strand knots. So I stumble up on this thread and though why not?  So I decided to heavily apply the mixture to about the last 2-3 inches of my hair. The rest of my hair I just cover with a leave in/avocado oil.

One thing I noticed was that since my ends were heavy coated I didn't have the snap, crackle, and pop like normal when I was finger detangling. Also I have noticed *far less* single strand knots. I mean like 90 percent improvement. I believe this is the last thing I need to master my hair..no matter how much conditioner I apply ... *I still had breakage when finger detangling.* Now I must say that since I started finger detangling I have way less breakage. I wanted to try to stop even what I suspect my finger detangling was causing.

After my weekend wash day I will check back in. I have tried several other methods to heavily seal my ends but they just have not been cutting it for me. But so far this shea mix is doing it for me.  THANKS SO MUCH LADIES!!!!


----------



## SunkissedLife

caribeandiva said:


> Monthly progress. Sorry for the delay. I hesitated to post this because I’m not seeing any progress in the pictures. Heck it looks shorter! Is this breakage or shrinkage? I don’t know but I didn’t like it one bit. I was discouraged so I measured my hair. I mean numbers don’t lie.  right? I got at least an inch since August 2018! I’m shocked because I’m not seeing it. Oh well. I’ll take it!
> View attachment 436821



Shrinkage! 

Natural hair is insane trying to measure or pull straight. It’s like working out you won’t see real progress until it’s inches different. Trust the process and keep feeding your hair


----------



## caribeandiva

SunkissedLife said:


> Shrinkage!
> 
> Natural hair is insane trying to measure or pull straight. It’s like working out you won’t see real progress until it’s inches different. Trust the process and keep feeding your hair


Thank you! Will do!


----------



## Chicoro

*AHA!  
I finally figured out why I'm losing whole curls *​
When I braid my hair, sections spin and curl within the section. I thought I was finger combing well because I would straighten and smooth the hair at the roots and at the ends.

But those secret little sections were curling and spiraling within the interior of my braided sections. The curls would flatten, get tangled, then get matted. Then, when I would comb, I'd lose the curls. I never really noticed this interior twisting, flattening, tangling and matting before.

So, now I painstakingly run my claws and paws (fingers and hands for the uninitiated) gently through my hair. I try to thoroughly unravel curls that have twisted within any of the 3 sections that I use to create a single braid. 

Sometimes I have to STOP, and untwist a section for a few minutes. So, let's see how I fare from now until December 31st, 2018.


----------



## Chicoro

I've made a lot of new discoveries about my hair during this Shea butter journey of 2018. The breakage and the tangles have greatly plummeted. It's amazing.

If my latest discovery about the reason for whole curl loss proves to be accurate,  then I will have identified about 85 to 90% of my hair issues that have limited my length gain in the past.  Thus, in 2019, I hope to be solidly on track. It will be all about retention and not problem solving.

I messed up my hair by accident, in 2012. It has taken me* 6 *years to go from bra-strap back to waist length. I thought I knew all there was know to know about afro-textured hair.

Hah!
*I.DID.NOT.*
*HUBRIS* is real.
_(hubris: excessive pride or self-confidence.)
_
I did not know NUTHIN'! (Well, okay, I know a lot but still...)​
The butchered hair was a blessing in disguise because it helped me seek out more information, knowledge and processes. Because of @ThatJerseyGirl and her shrewd observations and genius insight about Shea butter and long, afro-textured hair, I re-thought using Shea butter. Glad I did.

For me, the journey to waist length is different from the journey to tailbone and beyond. I would never have thought that prior to my recent experience.


----------



## ashbash

So after reading a few pages of this thread I was convinced and bought Shea butter 
So last night I add oils and start whipping 
And whipping
And whipping

And it was getting fluffy but not nearly as fluffy or white as I expected


Then I realized maybe I used too much oil and my wheat germ oil is really yellow 

Any ways misted my hair with my water/aloe mix and placed some Shea butter on top of that baggy scarf and bed


Woke up to some super soft really smooth feeling hair


Gonna keep reading thread for more tips and tricks while playing with Shea mixtures


----------



## Chicoro

ashbash said:


> *So after reading a few pages of this thread I was convinced and bought Shea butter* [...]
> 
> Woke up to some super soft really smooth feeling hair [...]
> 
> Gonna keep reading thread for more tips and tricks while playing with Shea mixtures








Welcome to the Shea side!


----------



## cocomama

Chicoro said:


> Starting next week, it's a full gallop or sprint. We'll be in October with only three short months left. Now is an incredibly good time to start due to the colder weather which brings on wig, scarf and hat season!
> 
> It's never too late to start using Shea butter. Three (3) months, is 90 days and that's still enough time for some goals to be accomplished.


 Do you only detangle with warm water ?


----------



## Sosoothing

Chicoro said:


> *AHA!
> I finally figured out why I'm losing whole curls *​
> When I braid my hair, sections spin and curl within the section. I thought I was finger combing well because I would straighten and smooth the hair at the roots and at the ends.
> 
> But those secret little sections were curling and spiraling within the interior of my braided sections. The curls would flatten, get tangled, then get matted. Then, when I would comb, I'd lose the curls. I never really noticed this interior twisting, flattening, tangling and matting before.
> 
> So, now I painstakingly run my claws and paws (fingers and hands for the uninitiated) gently through my hair. I try to thoroughly unravel curls that have twisted within any of the 3 sections that I use to create a single braid.
> 
> Sometimes I have to STOP, and untwist a section for a few minutes. So, let's see how I fare from now until December 31st, 2018.



Shea-sister, you have confirmed something that I have been pondering these past few weeks. 
I was perplexed to lose the same amount of hair (more or less) when doing mini braids without adding extensions. I initially assumed adding extensions caused the tension. But my experience says not. This must be it.


----------



## NaturalShe94

Stopping in once again lol!

I didn't actually "join join" this thread because I can't use Shea Butter year round like you ladies are able too. ESPECIALLY in summer. I leave heavy products alone in the warmer months. So I've just been in and out, watching from time to time. Lol.
But, it's big time winter now and I have pulled my Shea Butter right out for this season for consistent use. Walking up in winter fighting dryness with SB on my side 
It has been working out very well so far. Whipped up some SB in a seperate container with no added oils or heat. Just for easier application. So far day 6 and my hair is still moisturized and shiny.


----------



## sunflora

I hope this wasn't mentioned up thread (it's a very large thread) but is there any benefit to whipping the shea until it comes white, or is that a texture thing? I think I do maybe 75:25 sheail, so it's pretty cake-battery and yellow. I think it is too thick to use any other concentration of on my hair. I haven't tried whipping a smaller amount but I didn't know it would turn white even if it was unrefined. Even when I whipped, it never got fluffy, so I was just like whatever, good enough! lol.


----------



## Chicoro

cocomama said:


> Do you only detangle with warm water ?



Short answer: Yes

Longer answer: It depends on what I'm trying to do. The more tangled the hair and the more product buildup I have on the hair, the more important it is for me to use warm to hot water.


----------



## Chicoro

Sosoothing said:


> Shea-sister, you have confirmed something that I have been pondering these past few weeks.
> I was perplexed to lose the same amount of hair (more or less) when doing mini braids without adding extensions. I initially assumed adding extensions caused the tension. But my experience says not. This must be it.



Let us know what your analysis turns up!


----------



## Chicoro

sunflora said:


> I hope this wasn't mentioned up thread (it's a very large thread) but is there any benefit to whipping the shea until it comes white, or is that a texture thing? I think I do maybe 75:25 sheail, so it's pretty cake-battery and yellow. I think it is too thick to use any other concentration of on my hair. I haven't tried whipping a smaller amount but I didn't know it would turn white even if it was unrefined. Even when I whipped, it never got fluffy, so I was just like whatever, good enough! lol.



The color depends upon the butter you start out with. It seems to get somewhat lighter whether you use the yellow one or the ivory colored one. 

It seems that when you whip it automatically gets a little bit lighter. The benefit for some of us is that when the butter is whipped, it goes into the hair easier. The application is easier. 

How are you whipping your butter? Which type of instrument are you using exactly? An electric wire egg beater gives a buttery texture.  A stick blender or blender give a cake batter appearance.


----------



## Chicoro

I love  this lady's hair and her videos. I found this one on Shea butter. She mixes it with her homemade Moringa powder. She uses natural products (diy). Her hair is so pretty. It is jet black and super shiny.


----------



## Chicoro

Another product alert: *Shealife Aloe Vera Gel.*
THIS product can mix well with your Shea Butter. I saw the product in the video by OnePraise which is posted above this one.


----------



## Chicoro

Here's another one of *Praise Onatural's* videos showing her hair texture and her shrunken and stretched length. Her hair is about armpit length. ! She has another video where she straightens the hair  and you can see the long length in that video there. But, I'll not post that one and I will let you all check that one out on YouTube. 

*I KNEW she was a Shea butter user*. The health of her hair is magnificent!


----------



## Chicoro

*How to: "My Save An Entire Curl" Process *

  (I love creating different processes and process titles!)​
In this first photo, I have just taken out my braid. My hair has been braided the entire week. As much as I love hair, I dislike doing my own hair daily, except when I am on vacation! So as expected, the hair is in three (3) somewhat distinct sections.



Here's another view and you can see the ends and the three sections. Those Cobra Curls may be cute but they *EAT UP* my length because they tangle badly.



Now, here I'm pulling the hair up to show you how this section of hair is in the form of a curl. Before, I would just smooth this into the section and call it a day. Nope! Can't do that. This curl will continue to twist around itself, within my braid. Then, it will flatten, tangle and get matted. *Prior to my "AHA!" I thought finger detangling was good enough. It is not. I have to intentionally remove the hair and deconstruct that curl until it is broken down and the three distinct sections have been broken down as well.*



Here, I am trying to give a closer view of the hair sectioned out in one of three sections, having just been unbraided.



Here's one more view of that innocuous looking curl that is DEADLY for trying to gain length. This is a slightly larger version of the 'Entire Whole Curls' that I can lose. It is clear [*NOW* !] that I must de-section and break down this curl before re-doing my hair. Otherwise, it
stays like this and it gets tangled near the root and the Entire Curl breaks off! 



Now, I've gone in and de-sectioned the pieces on dry hair. I don't even consider this detangling because I used to do that to the tune of a BIG FAT FAILURE. I have to make
sure every single curl or section is separated and that there are NO sectioned off curls.



Next, I wet my hair from root to tip with warm water. It tries to go into those separate sections and clump together. Clumping hair is gorgeous, especially for women who do braid outs and twist outs. BUT clumped hair within a braid, for a week, is an invitation to lose an entire, whole curl. No thank you!



Here, I saturate the hair with oil. I used some Moringa oil and Castor oil, from root to tip. You can see that my hair is still trying to clump. The saving grace is that the oil will help my hair to slide and separate easier. Without the oil, it could get dry and matted. Dry, matted hair is a horrible combination for hair, *unless *it is your goal, as in the case of developing beautiful dreadlocks.



Once the hair is oiled I put it in a bantu knot. I do this the day before I want to re-braid my hair. I will leave these bantu knots in all day and go to sleep in them.



Tomorrow, I will undo these bantu knots. I will re-wet the hair, add Scurl and slather and bathe my hair in Shea butter. Then, I will re-braid and put it in a baggie. Except for wetting and making my hair neat each morning, I will not unbraid and do this until the next 7 days.



*Conclusion:* I trade 26 hours over the year, to save 6 years of growth of a curl. I'll take it!

It does take longer to do my hair. I would say it adds a minimum of about an *extra 30 minutes per week*.
BUT, it takes me about *6 YEARS  *to get my curls/hair *at the current length*.
*30 minutes, over a 52 week period is about 1,352 minutes. That's about 26 hours total. I can sacrifice approximately 1 day [ 26 hours] of time, over the course of the year, to save a curl that took me 6 years to grow. *I think it is great investment of hair time.


----------



## cocomama

Chicoro said:


> Short answer: Yes
> 
> Longer answer: It depends on what I'm trying to do. The more tangled the hair and the more product buildup I have on the hair, the more important it is for me to use warm to hot water.


THANK YOU!


----------



## sunflora

Chicoro said:


> The color depends upon the butter you start out with. It seems to get somewhat lighter whether you use the yellow one or the ivory colored one.
> 
> It seems that when you whip it automatically gets a little bit lighter. The benefit for some of us is that when the butter is whipped, it goes into the hair easier. The application is easier.
> 
> How are you whipping your butter? Which type of instrument are you using exactly? An electric wire egg beater gives a buttery texture.  A stick blender or blender give a cake batter appearance.



Mine is a rich, deep yellow. I was using the stick (rotating blade) and then following with a whisk. For some reason I didn't think the whisk would be able to get through on its own, but I didn't try.  I'll give it a shot on my next batch.


----------



## ashbash

I think my batch won’t fluff up because too much oil 

I think if I didn’t co-wash/wash 2-3 times a week it would be too much for my hair 

But I think for my next batch I will definitely use a lighter hand on the oil 



So far my hair likes it... so we shall see


----------



## sissimpson

Chicoro said:


> *How to: "My Save An Entire Curl" Process *
> 
> (I love creating different processes and process titles!)​
> In this first photo, I have just taken out my braid. My hair has been braided the entire week. As much as I love hair, I dislike doing my own hair daily, except when I am on vacation! So as expected, the hair is in three (3) somewhat distinct sections.
> 
> View attachment 436857
> 
> Here's another view and you can see the ends and the three sections. Those Cobra Curls may be cute but they *EAT UP* my length because they tangle badly.
> 
> View attachment 436859
> 
> Now, here I'm pulling the hair up to show you how this section of hair is in the form of a curl. Before, I would just smooth this into the section and call it a day. Nope! Can't do that. This curl will continue to twist around itself, within my braid. Then, it will flatten, tangle and get matted. *Prior to my "AHA!" I thought finger detangling was good enough. It is not. I have to intentionally remove the hair and deconstruct that curl until it is broken down and the three distinct sections have been broken down as well.*
> 
> View attachment 436861
> 
> Here, I am trying to give a closer view of the hair sectioned out in one of three sections, having just been unbraided.
> 
> View attachment 436863
> 
> Here's one more view of that innocuous looking curl that is DEADLY for trying to gain length. This is a slightly larger version of the 'Entire Whole Curls' that I can lose. It is clear [*NOW* !] that I must de-section and break down this curl before re-doing my hair. Otherwise, it
> stays like this and it gets tangled near the root and the Entire Curl breaks off!
> 
> View attachment 436865
> 
> Now, I've gone in and de-sectioned the pieces on dry hair. I don't even consider this detangling because I used to do that to the tune of a BIG FAT FAILURE. I have to make
> sure every single curl or section is separated and that there are NO sectioned off curls.
> 
> View attachment 436867
> 
> Next, I wet my hair from root to tip with warm water. It tries to go into those separate sections and clump together. Clumping hair is gorgeous, especially for women who do braid outs and twist outs. BUT clumped hair within a braid, for a week, is an invitation to lose an entire, whole curl. No thank you!
> 
> View attachment 436869
> 
> Here, I saturate the hair with oil. I used some Moringa oil and Castor oil, from root to tip. You can see that my hair is still trying to clump. The saving grace is that the oil will help my hair to slide and separate easier. Without the oil, it could get dry and matted. Dry, matted hair is a horrible combination for hair, *unless *it is your goal, as in the case of developing beautiful dreadlocks.
> 
> View attachment 436871
> 
> Once the hair is oiled I put it in a bantu knot. I do this the day before I want to re-braid my hair. I will leave these bantu knots in all day and go to sleep in them.
> 
> View attachment 436873
> 
> Tomorrow, I will undo these bantu knots. I will re-wet the hair, add Scurl and slather and bathe my hair in Shea butter. Then, I will re-braid and put it in a baggie. Except for wetting and making my hair neat each morning, I will not unbraid and do this until the next 7 days.
> 
> View attachment 436875
> 
> *Conclusion:* I trade 26 hours over the year, to save 6 years of growth of a curl. I'll take it!
> 
> It does take longer to do my hair. I would say it adds a minimum of about an *extra 30 minutes per week*.
> BUT, it takes me about *6 YEARS  *to get my curls/hair *at the current length*.
> *30 minutes, over a 52 week period is about 1,352 minutes. That's about 26 hours total. I can sacrifice approximately 1 day [ 26 hours] of time, over the course of the year, to save a curl that took me 6 years to grow. *I think it is great investment of hair time.


----------



## sissimpson

Could careful use of a wide tooth comb after you've finger detangled help to better separate those lovely little curls?


----------



## Chicoro

sissimpson said:


> Could careful use of a wide tooth comb after you've finger detangled help to better separate those lovely little curls?



My curls said thank you to you for the compliment. They may be vicious and hair eating, but they know to be polite!


No, I only comb after I wash. I'm too tender headed to comb other than wash day. So in between washes I have to finger detangle my hair. Combing dirty hair is an awesome invitation for breakage.  My optionns are finger detangling and breaking down those deadly and dangerous, length eating curls between washes. I could never get a comb through my butter saturated hair on a non wash day.


----------



## Dominga11

cocomama said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I just started... I put shea butter/avocado oil(high ceremides) in my whip butter. So the last year or so my hair has been gaining length like nobodies business. I have several reason why but give me a minute I will write about it soon. I'm a natural researcher so I have been studying this hair thing like I'm back in college. Combing scientific papers, hair theories etc.
> 
> With that being said I still have *not master* how to finger  detangle without getting breakage or single strand knots. So I stumble up on this thread and though why not?  So I decided to heavily apply the mixture to about the last 2-3 inches of my hair. The rest of my hair I just cover with a leave in/avocado oil.
> 
> One thing I noticed was that since my ends were heavy coated I didn't have the snap, crackle, and pop like normal when I was finger detangling. Also I have noticed *far less* single strand knots. I mean like 90 percent improvement. I believe this is the last thing I need to master my hair..no matter how much conditioner I apply ... *I still had breakage when finger detangling.* Now I must say that since I started finger detangling I have way less breakage. I wanted to try to stop even what I suspect my finger detangling was causing.
> 
> After my weekend wash day I will check back in. I have tried several other methods to heavily seal my ends but they just have not been cutting it for me. But so far this shea mix is doing it for me.  THANKS SO MUCH LADIES!!!!



I had the same experience!  I used to think that butters were too heavy, but turns out my hair is thriving with them.  I think I was hung up on non-protective styles that did not come out right when I used heavy butters or oils.  I had to change my mindset and realize my hair was not going to grow past my life sentence of shoulder length hair until I changed my habits.  So far so good!  I just need to get better at protective styling so I am stalking their board


----------



## ashbash

I’m still reading through previous posts on this thread.... it’s a lot... 

But while I love how my hair feels with Shea I feel like I’ll need to clarify more.... 
is this something you ladies are doing? 
How are you reducing product build up so that hair doesn’t get too bad and you miss out on the benefits?


----------



## Keen

I don't post much on this thread anymore. But I wanted to say I was quite impress how thick my cornrow braids are. I don't use SB as much anymore because I want less manipulation. My spray bottle is a variety tea (Henna, Amla and stuff) mixed with melted shea


----------



## sarumoki

ashbash said:


> I’m still reading through previous posts on this thread.... it’s a lot...
> 
> But while I love how my hair feels with Shea I feel like I’ll need to clarify more....
> is this something you ladies are doing?
> How are you reducing product build up so that hair doesn’t get too bad and you miss out on the benefits?


I wash my hair every week (regular shampoo) and I have no problems with buildup.


----------



## Chicoro

Dominga11 said:


> I had the same experience!  *I used to think that butters were too heavy, but turns out my hair is thriving with them.  *I think I was hung up on non-protective styles that did not come out right when I used heavy butters or oils.  I had to change my mindset and realize my hair was not going to grow past my life sentence of shoulder length hair until I changed my habits.  So far so good!  I just need to get better at protective styling so I am stalking their board



Me, too. I used to hate Shea butter. I love it now.  Congratulations on your thriving hair!


----------



## Chicoro

ashbash said:


> I’m still reading through previous posts on this thread.... it’s a lot...
> 
> But while I love how my hair feels with Shea I feel like I’ll need to clarify more....
> is this something you ladies are doing?
> How are you reducing product build up so that hair doesn’t get too bad and you miss out on the benefits?



I rinse my hair in water. But, I still get build up on my scalp. Some people wash weekly. Some people only apply Shea 1x. Perhaps some of the other ladies will chime in and share what they do!


----------



## niknakmac

ashbash said:


> I’m still reading through previous posts on this thread.... it’s a lot...
> 
> But while I love how my hair feels with Shea I feel like I’ll need to clarify more....
> is this something you ladies are doing?
> How are you reducing product build up so that hair doesn’t get too bad and you miss out on the benefits?



I use whipped Shea on my hair exclusively. I do clarify weekly with chi keratin shampoo. I then do my regular wash with deva curl shampoo and conditioner. I started clarifying weekly as instructed by my stylist to ensure that my Shea/coconut mix is penetrating the hair and not just sitting on top due to build-up.


----------



## Chicoro

Keen said:


> I don't post much on this thread anymore. But I wanted to say I was quite impress how thick my cornrow braids are. I don't use SB as much anymore because I want less manipulation. *My spray bottle is a variety tea (Henna, Amla and stuff) mixed with melted shea*



Sounds good to me! I think we are all winding down from posting in this thread! How fabulous that your cornrow braids are noticeably thicker. Good for you!

*You wrote, "I don't use SB as much anymore.."*​
But, that's just it. It doesn't seem to matter that one stops using it. Shea butter seems to have a positive impact on afro-textured even after one has stopped using it.

Almost EVERY single, super long afro-textured hair person I have seen, used Shea butter at some point in their hair journey. Usually, it was at the beginning of the journey. The beneficial effects of Shea butter are incredibly durable and long lasting.


----------



## Chicoro

Since I've been tying up my hair ends and securing them with a knee-hi, and greasing them down with castor oil and Shea, I have not had a single knot or tangle on my individual braids! I am revisiting the baggie process with tiny modifications that are paying back huge dividends!  

These  lovely hair ends of mine WILL.NOT.DEFEAT.ME! Besides the use of Shea butter, the only small tweak of difference I made was just tying the very ends up. This has made the difference between having an entire braid to having smooth, tangle free ends. Amazing.


----------



## Keen

Chicoro said:


> Since I've been tying up my hair ends and securing them with a knee-hi, and greasing them down with castor oil and Shea, I have not had a single knot or tangle on my individual braids! I am revisiting the baggie process with tiny modifications that are paying back huge dividends!
> 
> These  lovely hair ends of mine WILL.NOT.DEFEAT.ME! Besides the use of Shea butter, the only small tweak of difference I made was just tying the very ends up. This has made the difference between having an entire braid to having smooth, tangle free ends. Amazing.


When I’m home and my hair is in cornrow (I wear a wig to work), I spray my hair and put on a shower cap.  My ends are still not tangle free. But they are much more manageable with SB.


----------



## Chicoro

Keen said:


> When I’m home and my hair is in cornrow (I wear a wig to work), I spray my hair and put on a shower cap.  My ends are still not tangle free. But they are much more manageable with SB.



Because Keen's hair has thickened from Shea butter, her wig rides  up like in the front. 







Glad to hear those ends are responding with Shea butter!


----------



## caribeandiva

Dominga11 said:


> I had the same experience!  I used to think that butters were too heavy, but turns out my hair is thriving with them.  I think I was hung up on non-protective styles that did not come out right when I used heavy butters or oils.  I had to change my mindset and realize my hair was not going to grow past my life sentence of shoulder length hair until I changed my habits.  So far so good!  I just need to get better at protective styling so I am stalking their board


Agreed


----------



## sissimpson

I've got another flea market coming up. I have to work, but my handsome son said he will represent. In addition to my butters, (which I'm also marketing as beard balm), I've made a hair oil concoction. I infused coconut oil with black tea, ginger, rooibos, chamomile, burdock, horsetail, and MSM powder. added grapeseed, blackseed, argan and sweet almond oils. My daughter love it. Any thoughts?


----------



## NJ11

*Insert Ryan from the office taking notes gif*

Seriously....I will need to try some combination up to and including snatching the whole routine....

Thanks for sharing. 



Chicoro said:


> Since I've been tying up my hair ends and securing them with a knee-hi, and greasing them down with castor oil and Shea, I have not had a single knot or tangle on my individual braids! I am revisiting the baggie process with tiny modifications that are paying back huge dividends!
> 
> These  lovely hair ends of mine WILL.NOT.DEFEAT.ME! Besides the use of Shea butter, the only small tweak of difference I made was just tying the very ends up. This has made the difference between having an entire braid to having smooth, tangle free ends. Amazing.


----------



## ashbash

I’m getting my hair done Friday for my birthday and even though they are gonna wash my hair 
I’m wondering if I should at least cowash before I go sooo my hair isnt super coated and oily when I get there


----------



## Sosoothing

Chicoro said:


> Since I've been tying up my hair ends and securing them with a knee-hi, and greasing them down with castor oil and Shea, I have not had a single knot or tangle on my individual braids! I am revisiting the baggie process with tiny modifications that are paying back huge dividends!
> 
> These  lovely hair ends of mine WILL.NOT.DEFEAT.ME! Besides the use of Shea butter, the only small tweak of difference I made was just tying the very ends up. This has made the difference between having an entire braid to having smooth, tangle free ends. Amazing.



So were you just letting them hang loose before? Are you gathering them up into a ponytail?


----------



## Chicoro

NJ11 said:


> *Insert Ryan from the office taking notes gif*
> 
> Seriously....I will need to try some combination up to a*nd including snatching the whole routine....*
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



Go right ahead! That's why I post.  I don't post pictures because I think I'm cute. Well, I do think I'm sexy but I leave that for my posts in the Callanetics threads.  I  write long detailed posts and put pictures in here to show what works for me and the women here in my life. That way, someone can take it and try it or modify it and make it work for them. 

I hope you do snatch it and that it works for you! Keep us posted on your progress and your outcome, please!


----------



## Chicoro

ashbash said:


> I’m getting my hair done Friday for my birthday and even though they are gonna wash my hair
> I’m wondering if I should at least cowash before I go sooo my hair isnt super coated and oily when I get there



I would. I would wash with shampoo and condition using a cheap, light conditioner. Then, I would let my hair dry with NO product.


----------



## Chicoro

Sosoothing said:


> So were you just letting them hang loose before? Are you gathering them up into a ponytail?



This is how I was wearing my braids before. They are hanging loose on my shoulders, with my ends curled up. The rubbing on my clothes and the curls are bad, bad, bad for my hair ends.



Now, I gather all the braids into one ponytail and tie the ends up, put on baggie and a knee-hi or two over those braids:

  

So this is the *Baggie Method 3.0 *for me! Before, I had just one (1) ponytail and then I braided it and rolled up the ends with a rubber band. After the rubber band slipped off and the last 3 inches of that braid turned into a THICK KNOT I had to revisit the baggie method.
Prior to that, I used to have four (4) braids, with the ends rolled up, pulled into a ponytail and with a baggie over it.

I *love*  the baggie method but had to let it go. I'm just getting back to this method after two (2) years of not using it.

I started the No-Comb Method and using Shea butter in 2017 and have continued into and through 2018. I re-started the *Baggie Method 3.0 *I think in the beginning of October 2018, or the last part of September 2018.

The baggie method is not the sexiest hairstyle, but it WORKS. It helps me save every inch of growth that I get. I had to modify it for my longer hair and changed hair texture. My hair was softer and silkier two years ago. Now, it is becoming coarser again.


----------



## Sosoothing

@Chicoro 

Thanks. I appreciate how generous you are with information. 
I have never used tbe baggie method. Might have to think about it. Currently I'm just waiting for my postpartum shedding to subside.


----------



## Missjaxon

@Chicoro Maybe tie a pretty scarf around it like a satin snood?


----------



## Chicoro

Missjaxon said:


> @Chicoro Maybe tie a pretty scarf around it like a satin snood?



Yes,  that* would*  be pretty! I get grease stains on everything, though. 

But, girl, I like my plain, 'sock'. One time I pressed my hair straight and wore it that way to work. This guy in my office said, "You're hair is really long because you keep it in that *sock* all the time." That tickled me. I'm going to stick with the sock!


----------



## sunflora

ashbash said:


> I’m still reading through previous posts on this thread.... it’s a lot...
> 
> But while I love how my hair feels with Shea I feel like I’ll need to clarify more....
> is this something you ladies are doing?
> How are you reducing product build up so that hair doesn’t get too bad and you miss out on the benefits?



I don't seem to get build up at all. As a matter of fact, I've been able to get away with using less harsh shampoos than before. As a note, my shea butter mix is probably 50/50 oil, and it does not go anywhere near my scalp. I wash my hair once a week, any shampoo with ACV in it works for me. Sometimes I'll wash my hair twice a week if the body of my hair feels too gunky, but that's pretty much a constant when I'm not cowashing. In short, I haven't had to wash any more than before I was using shea butter.


----------



## Sarabellam

sunflora said:


> I don't seem to get build up at all. As a matter of fact, I've been able to get away with using less harsh shampoos than before. As a note, my shea butter mix is probably 50/50 oil, and it does not go anywhere near my scalp. I wash my hair once a week, any shampoo with ACV in it works for me. Sometimes I'll wash my hair twice a week if the body of my hair feels too gunky, but that's pretty much a constant when I'm not cowashing. In short, I haven't had to wash any more than before I was using shea butter.


@ashbash 
 I’ve had a similar experience.  In my experience thorough rinsing with warm water should remove  the bulk of the Shea butter. I rinse until my hair goes from feeling “well coated” to feeling similar to how it feels after rinsing out a moisturizing conditioner. Then I remove more Shea  with a gentle cleanser. I use a j.r. Liggetts shampoo bar. If I were to use a harsher shampoo I wouldn’t rinse as much at the beginning to give my hair a buffer against over cleansing. 

I wonder, if you are noticing build up could it be caused by another product that you layer under the Shea butter? I don’t know how to describe it but I guess that I look at Shea butter like a natural sebum replacement. When I wash it off I know that a scant amount stays on my clean feeling strands because the condition of my hair is still improved. If you have a difficult to remove product under the Shea butter (silicones? polymers?)  it may not be exposed to the heavy duty cleansing that it needs to be removed?


----------



## ashbash

Sarabellam said:


> @ashbash
> I’ve had a similar experience.  In my experience thorough rinsing with warm water should remove  the bulk of the Shea butter. I rinse until my hair goes from feeling “well coated” to feeling similar to how it feels after rinsing out a moisturizing conditioner. Then I remove more Shea  with a gentle cleanser. I use a j.r. Liggetts shampoo bar. If I were to use a harsher shampoo I wouldn’t rinse as much at the beginning to give my hair a buffer against over cleansing.
> 
> I wonder, if you are noticing build up could it be caused by another product that you layer under the Shea butter? I don’t know how to describe it but I guess that I look at Shea butter like a natural sebum replacement. When I wash it off I know that a scant amount stays on my clean feeling strands because the condition of my hair is still improved. If you have a difficult to remove product under the Shea butter (silicones? polymers?)  it may not be exposed to the heavy duty cleansing that it needs to be removed?




Since I’ve started using Shea I just mist my hair with aloe Vera gel mixed with water and a little fragrance oil

I washed my hair last week using my usual shampoo before I went to get my hair blown out and the stylist didn’t complain about any build up or extra oil sooo maybe my hair feeling coated is all in my head lol


----------



## sunflora

ashbash said:


> Since I’ve started using Shea I just mist my hair with aloe Vera gel mixed with water and a little fragrance oil
> 
> I washed my hair last week using my usual shampoo before I went to get my hair blown out and the stylist didn’t complain about any build up or extra oil sooo maybe my hair feeling coated is all in my head lol



I feel like it does leave a 'coat', but it's more of a protective layer, if that even makes sense. It doesn't feel like build up for me, but like a silky nutrient layer over my strands that makes them more elastic, thick and shiny, in contrast to a product build up that would make my hair feel dry and crispy, or not allow moisture through.

Definitely keep an eye on it to be safe, but it might just be that, similar to what sebum would do when allowed to spread over your strands.


----------



## Chicoro

ashbash said:


> Since I’ve started using Shea I just mist my hair with aloe Vera gel mixed with water and a little fragrance oil
> 
> I washed my hair last week using my usual shampoo before I went to get my hair blown out and the stylist didn’t complain about any build up or extra oil sooo maybe my hair feeling coated is all in my head lol





sunflora said:


> I feel like it does leave a 'coat', but it's more of a protective layer, if that even makes sense. It doesn't feel like build up for me, but like a silky nutrient layer over my strands that makes them more elastic, thick and shiny, in contrast to a product build up that would make my hair feel dry and crispy, or not allow moisture through.
> 
> Definitely keep an eye on it to be safe, but it might just be that, similar to what sebum would do when allowed to spread over your strands.



Hmmmm...very very interesting, ladies!


----------



## sarumoki

I'm not feeling the texture of my current mix. My last one was perfect but this one isn't as fluffy. This is what I get for not writing things down.


----------



## jerseygurl

My hair is slowly but surely growing thanks to shea butter.


----------



## fluffyforever

Last night I used Aloe Vera Gel on clean damp hair and followed up with whipped shea and then braided in small plaits. Today my hair was so juicy looking after take down... the length looked very dark in color and shiny and smooth. except for my roots though. Maybe I didn't apply products close enough to the roots or maybe they weren't stretched enough. Overall, my hair was soft, but crunchy, if that makes sense. It was my first time trying AVG and i think this will be a keeper. AVG plus whipped shea gave great slip and definition.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Keen said:


> I don't post much on this thread anymore. But I wanted to say I was quite impress how thick my cornrow braids are. I don't use SB as much anymore because I want less manipulation. My spray bottle is a variety tea (Henna, Amla and stuff) mixed with melted shea


i only apply my shea mix on freshly washed hair to "double seal" as i call it. My hair stays moisturized until the next wash day that way and i don't get build up. I know others need to moisturize at various times throughout the wk but I don't apply much either. Just like a dime sized amount. I wash with reg old sulfate shampoo with every wash though so that may also help. IDK...


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

fluffyforever said:


> Last night I used Aloe Vera Gel on clean damp hair and followed up with whipped shea and then braided in small plaits. Today my hair was so juicy looking after take down... the length looked very dark in color and shiny and smooth. except for my roots though. Maybe I didn't apply products close enough to the roots or maybe they weren't stretched enough. Overall, my hair was soft, but crunchy, if that makes sense. It was my first time trying AVG and i think this will be a keeper. AVG plus whipped shea gave great slip and definition.


AVG is great isn't it.... I find it doesn't work as well on my hair unless added into other products but it works great to moisturize my facial skin because I have oily skin. It absorbs wonderfully.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

sarumoki said:


> I'm not feeling the texture of my current mix. My last one was perfect but this one isn't as fluffy. This is what I get for not writing things down.


With my "real" shea butter it isn't fluffy but amazing none the less.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Chicoro said:


> This is how I was wearing my braids before. They are hanging loose on my shoulders, with my ends curled up. The rubbing on my clothes and the curls are bad, bad, bad for my hair ends.
> 
> View attachment 437037
> 
> Now, I gather all the braids into one ponytail and tie the ends up, put on baggie and a knee-hi or two over those braids:
> 
> View attachment 437039 View attachment 437041 View attachment 437043
> 
> So this is the *Baggie Method 3.0 *for me! Before, I had just one (1) ponytail and then I braided it and rolled up the ends with a rubber band. After the rubber band slipped off and the last 3 inches of that braid turned into a THICK KNOT I had to revisit the baggie method.
> Prior to that, I used to have four (4) braids, with the ends rolled up, pulled into a ponytail and with a baggie over it.
> 
> I *love*  the baggie method but had to let it go. I'm just getting back to this method after two (2) years of not using it.
> 
> I started the No-Comb Method and using Shea butter in 2017 and have continued into and through 2018. I re-started the *Baggie Method 3.0 *I think in the beginning of October 2018, or the last part of September 2018.
> 
> The baggie method is not the sexiest hairstyle, but it WORKS. It helps me save every inch of growth that I get. I had to modify it for my longer hair and changed hair texture. My hair was softer and silkier two years ago. Now, it is becoming coarser again.


Is that first pic wet or dry hair? Beautiful Chicoro (but you already knew that)


----------



## cocomama

Chicoro said:


> Welcome everyone!!!! ​
> This is the Shea Growth and Retention Regimen 2018 thread. Come on in! If you are using pure shea butter, a shea butter mix or shea butter with ayurvedic oils and powders or any other mix, you are probably going to get some great results!
> 
> Just come by and let us know how things are going for you. I will not be moderating this thread and there aren't any rules, except three: I would ask that we be kind, patient and supportive of one another.
> 
> I'm excited! Let's go!​~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...-butt-length-hair-3c-4a.742331/#post-20654287
> 
> (October 12th, 2014: @ThatJerseyGirl )​
> _"I know I have said this before, but I will say it again.
> Shea butter seems to be the common denominator in hair growth. I can't think of this woman's name, I think Sera or something, but she used shea butter and so does Naptural85 and countless others."
> 
> *"We should have a sheagrowth challenge with recipes, etc. just a suggestion."*
> 
> 
> "You know what I've noticed? All 4 naturals who have long thick healthy hair such as Sera, JazB, Naptural85, Africa Export, etc all have in common in terms of growth?
> *drum roll*
> SHEA BUTTER MIXES.
> Im totally convinced that Shea Butter has A lot to do with growth."
> *(from 2013)*_​
> ​~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Edited Jan. 11th, 2018 to add:*
> 
> *The Award: 7 Pounds in a Gallon Pail of Golden Glory!*
> 
> View attachment 427194​*Shea-Made Hair Unicorns 2018 Hall of Fame
> *
> @caribeandiva -  Dec 2017 to Jan 2018 ~ 1 inch of retained hair
> @lalla - January 20th, 2018 ~ New avatar '*outted' *her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. (Snatched waist-extra points)
> @ElevatedEnergy - January 10th, 2018~ Post # 2201 *'outted' *her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. (16 year old body after 4 babies-extra points)
> @AbsyBlvd -February 24th, 2018~ Elegant Shea Made Updo identified her as a Shea-made unicorn.~ Post # 2543 *'outted*' her as a Shea-made hair unicorn.
> @sgold04  - March 6th, 2018 ~ Post #2794 *'outted'* her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. Her colored hair is long, healthy and full.
> @ArrrBeee - March 16th, 2018 ~ Post #2990 *'outted' *her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. She has made a tremendous shift as it relates to caring for her hair. She totally changed the way she thinks about and how she treats her precious afro-textured hair.
> @tapioca_pudding - March 20th, 2018~ Post #3133 '*outted'* her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. She had the fattest, juiciest braids you ever did want to see.
> @Chicoro - March 22nd, 2018 ~ Post #3215 *'outted'* her as  Shea-made hair unicorn. Actually, it was @FadingDelilah who outted her.
> @Daina -April 4th, 2018 ~ Post 2130 in the TBL Thread *'outted'* her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. She went from mid back to waist length in  3 months, using shea butter, AND has almost eliminated single strand knots.
> @NCHairDiva - April 16th , 2018 ~ Post #3659* 'outted' *her as Shea-made hair unicorn. Gorgeous, silky shine from root to tip!
> @guyaneseyankee - April 16th, 2018 ~ Post #3641 *'outted'* her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. Juicy, thick, scrumptious Shea slathered hair!
> @kupenda -April 24th, 2018~ Post #3654 *'outted*' her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. Pretty, coily twists in a picture.
> @CurlyWhoCrux  -April 24th, 2018~ Post #3665 *'outted*' her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. Long, thick shed-slathered braids that can't fit into the picture frame.
> @Sosoothing -April 24th, 2018~ Post #3690 *'outted*' her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. Great progress and growth shown on her long, pretty, stretched hair, coily twists in a picture.
> 
> 
> _*Shea Made Hair Unicorn 2018 Hall of Fame of Mixtresses (Added April 23,2018)*_
> @IDareT'sHair recognized on April 23rd for all her incredible mixes and combinations.
> @ThatJerseyGirl recognized on April 23rd for sharing photos of her Ayuverdic Shea Mixes.
> _*
> *_
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!!!*​*
> Edited Jan. 29th, 2018 to add:
> Shea-Made Hair Unicorns 2018 Hall of Fame Extravaganza! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't Miss This Once in a Life Time Event!
> 
> *When:* December 31st, 2018
> 
> *Where: *On YOUR Head
> 
> *Entry Fee*: 8 ounce Pot of Unrefined 100% Natural Shea Butter***
> 
> *What:* *Shea-Made Hair Unicorns 2018 Hall of Fame Extravaganza!*
> *All Shea-Made Hair Unicorns of 2018 Get in Free!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Shea Butter 'Discoveries' We Have Made (Recapitulation): Added Feb 24, 2018*
> 
> *Shea butter can be unrefined or refined. *We strongly recommend to use unrefined Shea butter that YOU mix up yourself. Or, if you are not into that Mixtress Life, use products from Cottage Industries like small companies and Etsy made products which are more likely to contain a higher percentage of unrefined Shea butter.
> 
> *Shea butter can be gold or beige. *The gold butter is mixed with a plant. The beige color does not have the plant or root added. Beware, some butters have been artificially colored.
> 
> *Shea butter gets its yellow color from the *_*Borututu Root,*_* in Ghana.* It is gives the Shea butter a naturally colored, bright yellow appearance. The Borututu Root has  some antioxidant power.
> 
> *Shea butter can be Western or Eastern.* Shea Nilotica (East African- Oil is more prized, butter is softer and is sub-species of the Shea butter tree.) Most of us can easily get, use and have seen great results with the Western Shea butter.
> 
> *Shea butter helps shed hairs slide out. *Shea butter lubricates the hair so that that shed hair can be removed easily with finger detangling.
> 
> *Shea butter clumps hair and minimizes frizz and tangles. *Shea butter has gummy components that seem to clump the hair together. This is great if you don't use a comb or brush and rely on your fingers to detangle your hair. This keeps the hair stabilized and detangled. Tangles are almost completely eradicated.
> 
> *Shea butter helps protect hair ends. *Shea butter can be a go to product if you have an "Ends Routine" for your hair. If your ends are always dry, Shea butter can add extra lubrication and hold in moisture. It may be just what the ends of your hair need.
> 
> *Shea butter strengthens finger nails*. It fortifies the nail bed and may prevent nails from splitting. This benefit extends to hair, too. Shea strengthens and fortifies the hair strands.
> 
> *Shea butter blends with a greater percentage of Shea absorb better.* Your Shea butter blend may absorb faster and be less greasy if you use more Shea butter and add fewer oils to the blend. Ideally, 100% natural Shea butter by itself, on her own, may absorb better than Shea blended with any other oils and/or butters.
> 
> *Shea butter - Creamy Mix. *If you want a more creamy result, you may want to use a blender to mix your Shea butter blend.
> 
> *Shea butter- Fluffy Mix. *If you want a more fluffy result, you may want to use egg beater/whipping utensils.
> 
> *Shea butter and mineral oil may dull and coat hair. *Shea butter does not seem to mix well with products that have mineral oil in them. This may leave the hair coated with a gray cast and dull. It is suggested that no mineral oil based products be placed into your Shea butter mix.
> 
> *Shea butter may need to be melted to remove graininess.* If you find that your Shea butter mix is grainy, melt it down completely to a liquid. Do not cook it! Use a double boiler method. Then, refreeze the butter until it is hard. Then, blend again. The graininess should be mostly gone, if not totally gone.
> 
> *Shea butter mixes well with hair conditioners. *You can add Shea butter to any conditioner to turn it into a deeply moisturizing and lubricating product.
> 
> *Shea butter mixes well with Ayuverdic Powders.* Shea butter absorbs and captures the color of powders such as amla, brahmi, etc. Not only are the powders absorbed in the mixes, there is no graininess. These mixes are great for deep conditioning treatments.
> 
> *Shea butter sources like Cleopatra's Choice may be a reliable choice.* They have small and bulk sizes that can be ordered and the quality of Shea butter and their services have been good thus far. Here is the link: https://www.cleopatraschoice.com/ooa-0043.html
> 
> *Shea butter sources like Three CayG may be a reliable choice. *They have high quality Shea butter.  Here is the link: http://www.3cayg.com/sheabutter
> 
> *Shea butter works great on heat straightened hair, too.* You can even use Shea butter on your straightened hair styles. Just don't be too heavy handed with the product.
> 
> *Shea butter may work better with damp hair and skin.* Shea butter may  spread better and hold in more moisture when the substrate (hair or skin) is damp.
> 
> *Shea butter should have a nutty, earthy smell.* If your Shea butter smells 'funky' or there is a 'stench', it is very likely that your Shea butter was made with fermented or rotten Shea nuts.
> 
> *Shea butter may darken the hair. *Although Shea butter does not turn gray hair black, it can darken the hair in general.  It makes the natural, hair color richer, darker along with creating super moisturized hair.
> 
> *Shea butter residue can plug your pipes.* Be sure to clean your sink and pipes weekly with a mild de-clogging product. Don't wait until you have a clog. Shea butter run off from hands and hair can be quite greasy and gummy. Treat your sink, tub, or shower weekly to avoid clogged drains. If anyone is looking for citric acid in the grocery store it was found and labeled as “sour salt” in the Jewish foods section.
> 
> *Shea butter needs time for a scent to 'cure' within the mixture. *Fruits, florals, beach, or nature type scents can get very overpowering if too much is used. For a 8 ounce Shea mix,  start with 15 drops, mix in good, let it rest for a few days then test it on the hands. If it is not strong enough, add in another 5 drops. However, it is suggested to stop at 15 drops. For sweet, bakery scents, it is suggested to start at 25 drops and follow the same procedure.  The scent usually settles in and attaches onto the butter after a few days. It's just like adding fragrance to wax, it needs time to "cure".
> 
> *Shea butter seedlings are being successfully cultivated in the Shea Belt, specifically in Burkina Faso. *Shea trees have been considered wild and not able to be cultivated. 108,000 seedlings have been cultivated. Although these seedlings have yet to grow into trees and become fruit producing, this is a tremendous and impactful paradigm shift in the production of Shea butter.
> 
> *Shea butter* may extend the life of your hair color. Some have reported that their color is lasting 2 times longer than usually. The only difference in their regimen was the addition of Shea butter.
> 
> *Shea butter* may make porous hair greasy. Porous hair is not dry hair. Porous hair is hair that has been damaged by coloring, chemicals or heat. [I, Chicoro] define porosity as either HIGH or NORMAL. Conditioners and leave in products with dimithecone and behentrimonim chloride may change and improve the porosity of the hair. This will allow for Shea butter to better adhere to the hair with less greasiness.
> 
> *Shea Butter Overall Hair Benefits (Which is the reason for this thread)*
> Softens hair
> Stops tangles
> Hair is easier to detangle
> Minimizes dry-ness
> Eliminates knots
> Minimizes split ends
> Hair hangs heavier
> Darkens hair color
> Infuses hair with moisture (if moisturizing products are applied first)
> _*Hair retains more length*_
> *Thickens the hair*
> It minimizes breakage
> Beautifies the hair
> 
> *Post #2570*
> [size 4 font]
> -----------------------------
> *TUTORIALS:*
> 
> Keeping Your Pipes Grease Free!
> 
> *Chicoro's Process for Plugged Pipes (Plugged with Grease)*
> 
> Most plumbing has a connection of pipes. Meaning, your kitchen, bathroom and washer and dryer area may be connected. This, you'll have to determine for yourself. In my place, the kitchen sink, shower and bathroom sink are connected. The toilet is separate and not connected.
> 
> 
> I plug up all the connected pipes except the one I want to unclog. Do this by putting in the stoppers and putting an inch or two of very hot water in the sink. You want to create pressure. If you need to put something in the basins/tubs to hold that plug in place, like a heavy object on top of the plug, do that.
> Then I use an old fashion plunger (a flanged plunger is high tech if you can find them) and I plunge the stopped up sink to bring up the goop.
> If more than one sink is stopped up, I may plunge that too.
> You may have to plunge for 20 minutes to 45 minutes.
> Once the gunk comes up, put some baking soda and vinegar down the pipe.
> Then follow up with some very hot water. Be careful, boiling water may mess up your particular pipes.
> Then, go and release the water where you had it plugged.
> Ideally, I suggest you do something EVERY TIME you do your wash and condition process as this is when the largest amounts and quantities of greasy gunk goes down the sink.
> 
> *Weekly Preventive Maintenance (Or monthly, etc...depending on how often you wash your hair)*
> 
> 
> 
> Do hair.
> Pour in some baking soda and white vinegar.
> Boil some water and let it cool.
> Pour it down the sink to move the greasy gunk through.
> *Ceramide Rich Oils and Shea Butter Tutorial* (courtesy of @ElevatedEnergy )
> Sure! You know I got my Shea Siblings!
> 
> I love Ceramide rich oils and have been using them consistently in my routine for close to 3 years after being inspired by this particular thread and the OP documenting her progress.
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...mony-and-the-evolution-of-my-bun-pics.488440/
> 
> And this:
> 
> http://www.bellemocha.com/2010/01/stronger-cuticle-layer-with-ceramides.html
> 
> I would highly recommend reading those but for a quick wrap up of them both:
> 
> Ceramides are the "glue" that bind the cuticle and the cortex of the hair together. It helps in the prevention of split ends.
> Ceramides help protect the cuticle layer of the hair which in turn slows down moisture and protein loss. They are high in linoleic acid and helps to flatten the cuticle. When cuticles lay flat; hair is shinier, retains moisture better, feels smoother, porosity and elasticity are improved.
> 
> 
> For my own personal experience, the biggest change I noticed right away was the difference in my split ends. I was transitioning and was dealing with tons of splits. Once I started using the ceramides, it was almost as if the splits just repaired themselves and I haven't had an issue with splits since.
> 
> Then I added Ayurvedic powders a year and a half later to my routine and I noticed my need to do protein treatments was almost non-existent. So ceramides plus Ayurvedic powders equal a lovely fortifying and strengthening treatment. (Particularly Brahmi or Bhringraj)
> 
> Then I added Mango Butter a few months later and I noticed my need to moisturize in between washing was few and far in between. Its high fatty acid content makes it an intensive moisturizer for hair.
> 
> Then around the fall of last year, Shea butter hit the scene and my hair journey has been a wrap. Ceramides, Ayurvedic powders & butters have been my hairs saving grace.
> 
> *So ceramides are great alone but when used with certain ingredients are almost magical. *
> 
> How I use them:
> *In an Ayurvedic Herbal Oil
> *A Ceramide Buttercream Hair Treatment
> (I use this pre-wash on the last 6 inches of my hair after spritzing my hair with very warm water. I leave the treatment in overnight) It has a Ceramide Oil, Mango Butter, Shea butter, An Ayurvedic powder, Argan oil & Coconut Cream Concentrate (which has a high fat content & also has the ability to penetrate deep within the hair strands to plasticize the cortex, making hair stronger)
> *In my Shea Butter Blends
> 
> My favorite Ceramide Oil hands down is Safflower Oil and I use it on my hair and face. However, here is a list of some Oils and their ceramide percentages:
> 
> Safflower oil 78%
> Grape seed oil 73%
> Poppy seed oil 70%
> Sunflower oil 68%
> Hemp oil 60%
> Corn oil 59%
> Wheat germ oil 55%
> Cottonseed oil 54%
> Soybean oil 51%
> Walnut oil 51%
> Sesame oil 45%
> Rice bran oil 39%
> Pistachio oil 32.7%
> Peanut oil 32%
> Canola oil 21%
> Egg yolk 16%
> Linseed oil 15%
> Lard 10%
> Olive oil 10%
> Palm oil 10%
> Cocoa butter 3%
> Macadamia oil 2%
> Butter 2%
> 
> *Tightening the Skin*
> 
> Dry brush your body
> Cover body in wet clay and let it dry
> Apply pure Shea butter or a mix of Shea butter and castor oil


 Thank you for mentioning the Shea butter brands. I purchased the threeCayG brand and now I realized that  I never had the real thing


----------



## Chicoro

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> Is that first pic wet or dry hair? Beautiful Chicoro (*but you already knew that*)



Short answer: *Wet!*

Long answer:
The first is hair that I wet under the sink as part of my grooming, or doing my hair process. I put my dry braids under running water. This softens my hair and gets the butter out. Then I apply my Scurl, gel and my Shea butter and rebraid. Put a scarf on to slick it down and that's the picture you see.

Thank you for the compliment. *I don't know nothing, girl!* I love compliments just like everybody else.


----------



## Chicoro

jerseygurl said:


> My hair is slowly but surely growing thanks to shea butter.



YEAH!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicoro

cocomama said:


> Thank you for mentioning the Shea butter brands. I purchased the threeCayG brand and now I realized that  I never had the real thing



Enjoyed tippie toe-ing through your blog. I liked your video on YouTube, too. You, your skin and your hair are lovely!!!!! Oo, I can't forget to mention those huge doe eyes, either. Just beautiful! 

What is your hair length? Are you beyond waist length?


----------



## dyh080

Chicoro said:


> Because Keen's hair has thickened from Shea butter, her wig rides  up like in the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear those ends are responding with Shea butter!





LOL, that pic is how I feel I look in wigs....ridiculous.  I have TRIED to wear curly or kinky wigs( straight wigs gross me out), made curly and kinky wigs that people could not distinguish between it and my hair and I STILL feel like an imposture.


----------



## Chicoro

dyh080 said:


> LOL, that pic is how I feel I look in wigs....ridiculous.  I have TRIED to wear curly or kinky wigs( straight wigs gross me out), made curly and kinky wigs that people could not distinguish between it and my hair and I STILL feel like an imposture.



This is how I looked, too, until I started studying wig tutorials on YouTube. For the longest, I was buying the wrong kind of wigs. I realized that I like the ones with side parts that I can blend. Also, I like the ones that are around shoulder length with a relaxed curl: not too tight and not too loose.


----------



## Keen

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> i only apply my shea mix on freshly washed hair to "double seal" as i call it. My hair stays moisturized until the next wash day that way and i don't get build up. I know others need to moisturize at various times throughout the wk but I don't apply much either. Just like a dime sized amount. I wash with reg old sulfate shampoo with every wash though so that may also help. IDK...


I need to do it in between wash. My hair also respond better to SB on wet hair. That's why I spray it first. I only put it on dry hair if I'm trying to detangle right before washing my hair.


----------



## Chicoro

Keen said:


> I need to do it in between wash. My hair also respond better to SB on wet hair. That's why I spray it first. I only put it on dry hair if I'm trying to detangle right before washing my hair.



I only apply my Shea butter mix to wet hair, too.


----------



## cocomama

Chicoro said:


> Enjoyed tippie toe-ing through your blog. I liked your video on YouTube, too. You, your skin and your hair are lovely!!!!! Oo, I can't forget to mention those huge doe eyes, either. Just beautiful!
> 
> What is your hair length? Are you beyond waist length?



Oh wow! Thanks a lot Lady...you are so kind!!! You are beautiful too my hair sister! Thank you for always being wiling to let us in on your hair secrets and discoveries over the years. *You are appreciated!(in Tupac voice)*

I wish I was that length....soon come though. After my last baby I ended up getting a major hair cut about 2 1/2 years ago. I'm currently right at bra strap. I really believe shea butter was my missing link to minimized SSK which lead to further breakage.  Also I did a few trims the last couple of months that was much needed.

 Once again thank you for starting this thread.  I started sealing my whole hair shaft with this new Shea butter I just bought. I love it! I could instantly tell that real Shea butter provides more of a sealant/protector if you will. I fill like when I finger detangle it created a barrier  so my hair wasn't as vulnerable as when I didn't apply the Shea butter.

Next wash day I'm going to try apply a coconut vinegar mixed on my hair then used the Shea butter on my hair to prewash finger detangle. I will report back with the results.


----------



## Chicoro

*Dogs using Shea butter?*​
I love dogs just as much as the next person...but I refuse to compete with one for some Shea butter product.  One of us is going to come up 'furless' if I got to fight for Shea butter resources.  It ain't gone be me!





Whispers quietly to self,
_**I wonder how these  products would work on my hair?**_

The ONLY reason I know about these products is because the Shea Alliance mentioned them in my newsletter. The guy was saying how he wanted to show how his products help African women and how he wants to continue to support them.


----------



## Chicoro

What I Have Learned From Using Shea Butter (Summary for 2018)

*Unraveled Hair Was Killing My Length Gains*
I had no idea that my tightly braided hair was unraveling during the week. I was creating 'shedded' hair by BREAKING off that unraveled hair due to ignorance. I JUST realized this in January 2017.

Before Shea butter hair unraveled!


No more unraveling of hair in braid! After Shea butter, unraveling stopped as
Shea butter was immobilizing it and holding it in place. So this cut down
on breakage, which cut down on shedded hairs, which cut down on tangles!



*Curls At Ends Ate Up Length Gains *
Those curls looked cute when I first braided my hair and took a picture. But the actual wear was a problem. The curl would flatten, then get matted and then a horrible tangle would develop at the end of my hair. So, I had to pull, tear and break apart the hair at the very vulnerable and fragile ends. Coupled with friction from rubbing against clothes and being exposed to the air, my ends were taking a beating up until October 2018.



*I Determine When to Trim My Ends! My Ends Do Not Dictate When to Trim!*
Now, I continue to grease ends with castor oil and Shea butter. In addition, I STRETCH the ends gently and keep them immobilized by tying them gently with a knee hi in a chignon. Then I cover with a baggie during the day. It cuts down on friction, tangles, knots, splits and breakage. They still have curl but it is CONTROLLED curl. I can keep my ends scraggly and thin until I am ready to trim. Let's see how long I can hold on to these ends.  It's all about, "CONTROL"!






Curled but controlled ends!






Goal: To heat straighten and trim in August 2019! And *NOT *before! 
Can I do it? We'll see!


----------



## Chicoro

It's November, Shea Sisters!!!




​
Just two more months to go until the
*Shea-Made Hair Unicorns 2018 Hall of Fame Extravaganza!  *​


----------



## Chicoro

You got about 60 days left if you plan on joining the Shea Train!


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Chicoro My ends are ver coily/curly and tend to tangle and knot terribly. Lately I started experimenting with using flaxseed gel mixed with a little bit of AVG to my ends first, followed by Castor oil and then SB. Instead of leaving my ends as is after applying, I bantu knot the ends only in order to get some stretch and enable them to not be exposed.

I’m going to trial it for a while to see if becomes beneficial. I started baggying my ends again but I will only do it overnight, so by morning I will wear my twists pinned up.


----------



## Chicoro

flyygirlll2 said:


> @Chicoro My ends are ver coily/curly and tend to tangle and knot terribly. Lately I started experimenting with using flaxseed gel mixed with a little bit of AVG to my ends first, followed by Castor oil and then SB. Instead of leaving my ends as is after applying, I bantu knot the ends only in order to get some stretch and enable them to not be exposed.
> 
> I’m going to trial it for a while to see if becomes beneficial. I started baggying my ends again but I will only do it overnight, so by morning I will wear my twists pinned up.



It sounds like you have a good plan, @flyygirlll2 ! How long do you intend to trial this process before you deem it a success or not? It seems like you have put in a lot of thought about how to proceed. Thus, I think you will be rewarded with some very well preserved hair ends when you complete your trial run!

If the intention is to grow or retain afro-textured hair, it really is important to have an Ends Routine. There are so many variations an iterations within what an Ends Routine can or should be for a head of hair, it can be overwhelming finding one's way. But thankfully, most Ends Routine are comprised of the same main processes and steps. It's about analyzing your situation and understanding how to proceed.


----------



## Chicoro

It's the knowledgable care and attention one gives to the ends of the hair that helps one to have super long , afro-textured hair.  I thought I knew how to protect my ends. I refined my knowledge about caring for the ends  a lot this year and last year.

Shea butter allowed me to have many AHA's! Also, revisiting the processes of my favorite 3B to 4C long haired naturals helped, too.


----------



## Rocky91

I haven’t really posted but I do use shea butter pretty consistently since the summer. I bought some of the nice white kind with the intention of whipping it but got lazy  so I just rub it in my hands to warm it and smooth it over my hair and skin.


----------



## Silverstreaks

I’ve been sold on Shea butter for a couple of years now.    I mix mine with coconut oil and castor oil to soften it some while still remaining fairly solid at room temperature.  I find it really does help with moisture retention.  And since I started a regular trimming schedule, it seems to be helping with length retention also. A tried and true staple.

I’m also experimenting with it by creating a deep conditioner with it, adding the aforementioned oils, a little henna, amla, bhringraj, hydrolyzed keratin, keratin amino acids, glycerin, panthenol, bamboo extract and strained fenugreek seed gel/water.  Used it last week and so far, no tweaking needed.  Rinses out without making my hair feel like it’s caked up.  Going to use it as a pre cleanse and post cleanse to see which works better, and to determine whether or not I develop an issue with buildup over time.  I also make a fenugreek spray to help with detangling, which has also been really good for my hair.


----------



## jerseygurl

Chicoro said:


> YEAH!!!!!!!


I used to use shea butter from time to time a long time ago and it would soften my hair but I didn't stick with it until just before you started this thread. Now I am more consistent with it and I do see a difference.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Chicoro said:


> It sounds like you have a good plan, @flyygirlll2 ! How long do you intend to trial this process before you deem it a success or not? It seems like you have put in a lot of thought about how to proceed. Thus, I think you will be rewarded with some very well preserved hair ends when you complete your trial run!
> 
> If the intention is to grow or retain afro-textured hair, it really is important to have an Ends Routine. There are so many variations an iterations within what an Ends Routine can or should be for a head of hair, it can be overwhelming finding one's way. But thankfully, most Ends Routine are comprised of the same main processes and steps. It's about analyzing your situation and understanding how to proceed.



I plan to trial it throughout the winter since given how the weather will be, I’ll be hiding my hair anyway.


----------



## Chicoro

Silverstreaks said:


> I’ve been sold on Shea butter for a couple of years now.   * I mix mine with coconut oil and castor oil to soften it some while still remaining fairly solid at room temperature. * I find it really does help with moisture retention.  And since I started a regular trimming schedule, it seems to be helping with length retention also. A tried and true staple.
> 
> I’m also experimenting with it by creating a deep conditioner with it, adding the aforementioned oils, a little henna, amla, bhringraj, hydrolyzed keratin, keratin amino acids, glycerin, panthenol, bamboo extract and strained fenugreek seed gel/water.  Used it last week and so far, no tweaking needed.  Rinses out without making my hair feel like it’s caked up.  Going to use it as a pre cleanse and post cleanse to see which works better, and to determine whether or not I develop an issue with buildup over time.  I also make a fenugreek spray to help with detangling, which has also been really good for my hair.



Do you mix with a fork or with a blender or an electric whisk? I see that long hair in your avatar. I SEE you with all that hair! Trying to sneak in under the radar...


----------



## Chicoro

Sosoothing said:


> @Chicoro
> 
> Thanks. I appreciate how generous you are with information.
> I have never used tbe baggie method. Might have to think about it. Currently I'm just waiting for my postpartum shedding to subside.



I didn't acknowledge your issue. How is the postpartum shedding coming along? Also, how old is that new baby?


----------



## Sosoothing

Chicoro said:


> I didn't acknowledge your issue. How is the postpartum shedding coming along? Also, how old is that new baby?



The shedding is still here but better. Baby is 8 months now. I also abruptly stopped nursing so I was expecting it since I had it with my now 3 year old.


----------



## Sosoothing

Shea butter bun!


----------



## sarumoki

Sosoothing said:


> Shea butter bun!
> 
> View attachment 437461


Your hair!


----------



## Silverstreaks

N





Chicoro said:


> Do you mix with a fork or with a blender or an electric whisk? I see that long hair in your avatar. I SEE you with all that hair! Trying to sneak in under the radar...[/QUOTE
> 
> I first melt the Shea butter using the hot water method.  Then I add the castor oil and melted coconut oil (I melt the coconut oil the same way).  I use a hand held blender to mix it all together - just a few quick pulses until it’s thoroughly mixed.  Then I put it in the freezer for about 15 - 30 minutes to solidify.  And that’s pretty much it.
> 
> As far as length, I’ve gained a lot of insight from your book and newsletters.  Yes, I wanted to learn from a master grower!  That hair in my avatar, I think that was after I cut it; I removed about 3 inches of unevenness last December to start on my new challenge to trim every 3 months to keep my ends from getting too wispy; I have very fine hair and relatively low to medium density.  So far, it seems to be working.  Also, the area along my center part is shorter than the rest of my hair, so that’s an area I concentrate most of my save-at-all-costs efforts by doing occasional search and destroys in those spots and between where needed.  The more even my hair is, the better it looks.  I can’t wait to publish an avatar with my actual goal length - classic, and beyond!  Never had long hair at any point in my life until I started this journey almost 10 years ago.  I could use all the help I can get as long as everything is simple.  I just don’t do complicated .  But, it is growing back nicely.  Hope to show it off soon!


----------



## Chicoro

Sosoothing said:


> Shea butter bun!
> 
> View attachment 437461



See, this is why she's a Shea Made Hair Unicorn! Gorgeous, gorgeous bun!


----------



## Chicoro

Silverstreaks said:


> N


_*"As far as length, I’ve gained a lot of insight from your book and newsletters. Yes, I wanted to learn from a master grower!* That hair in my avatar, I think that was after I cut it; I removed about 3 inches of unevenness last December to start on my new challenge to trim every 3 months to keep my ends from getting too wispy; I have very fine hair and relatively low to medium density [...]"._

I'll take the compliments, GLADLY! Thank you very much!!!!! Congratulations on finding a process to address keeping your fine-textured hair in tip top shape! It always feels good when we see that our direct efforts are positively impacting our hair. YEAH!

Funny that you mentioned those newsletters. I was looking at them yesterday and thought about them again this morning!

I kept all of them and had about 80 more I never published! I thought I had said all I could say about gaining length an health on afro textured hair. But it seems that what I have to say could fill at least 7 to 12 books @100 pages each.

I've been fighting it. But I see, that the care of afro-textured hair is truly my calling and passion.


----------



## Silverstreaks

Chicoro said:


> _*"As far as length, I’ve gained a lot of insight from your book and newsletters. Yes, I wanted to learn from a master grower!* That hair in my avatar, I think that was after I cut it; I removed about 3 inches of unevenness last December to start on my new challenge to trim every 3 months to keep my ends from getting too wispy; I have very fine hair and relatively low to medium density [...]"._
> 
> I'll take the compliments, GLADLY! Thank you very much!!!!! Congratulations on finding a process to address keeping your fine-textured hair in tip top shape! It always feels good when we see that our direct efforts are positively impacting our hair. YEAH!
> 
> Funny that you mentioned those newsletters. I was looking at them yesterday and thought about them again this morning!
> 
> I kept all of them and had about 80 more I never published! I thought I had said all I could say about gaining length an health on afro textured hair. But it seems that what I have to say could fill at least 7 to 12 books @100 pages each.
> 
> I've been fighting it. But I see, that the care of afro-textured hair is truly my calling and passion.



I actually still reference your book periodically as a refresher.  I am inspired by every woman with Afro-textured hair who has achieved longer than usual length.  I think it is a beautiful thing to see, especially if it’s healthy.


----------



## Chicoro

Silverstreaks said:


> I actually still reference your book periodically as a refresher.  I am inspired by every woman with Afro-textured hair who has achieved longer than usual length.  I think it is a beautiful thing to see, especially if it’s healthy.



That's good that book is [still] a reference. My mentor  read that book and he told me I had just two small errors about hair in it. One was about soap, the other was a line about the hair cuticle. That's it. 

My mentor has over 40+ years in the hair industry. He's a scientist, not a cosmetologist. He also won the highest honor for a cosmetic chemist presented to him by the American Society of Cosmetic Chemist. He is British and retired. I 'met' him after I read an article about cells in the hair strand that form the curl on hair. I sent him an email because it was attached to the article. He thought I was trying to steal his research! I told him, "Nevermind!" Unbeknownst to me, he bought my book, read it from cover to cover. From that point forward, he's been one of my biggest supporters.

Yes, I too am inspired by women with beautiful, super long afro-textured hair. What I see THE MOST is the inner change and radiance that comes from within, because of the success of getting past the naysayers and getting our hair long.

BRAVO to *YOU* for sticking with it and believing and achieving the longest hair of your life!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Chicoro said:


> _*"As far as length, I’ve gained a lot of insight from your book and newsletters. Yes, I wanted to learn from a master grower!* That hair in my avatar, I think that was after I cut it; I removed about 3 inches of unevenness last December to start on my new challenge to trim every 3 months to keep my ends from getting too wispy; I have very fine hair and relatively low to medium density [...]"._
> 
> I'll take the compliments, GLADLY! Thank you very much!!!!! Congratulations on finding a process to address keeping your fine-textured hair in tip top shape! It always feels good when we see that our direct efforts are positively impacting our hair. YEAH!
> 
> Funny that you mentioned those newsletters. I was looking at them yesterday and thought about them again this morning!
> 
> I kept all of them and had about 80 more I never published! I thought I had said all I could say about gaining length an health on afro textured hair. But it seems that what I have to say could fill at least 7 to 12 books @100 pages each.
> 
> I've been fighting it. But I see, that the care of afro-textured hair is truly my calling and passion.


It really is!!!!! You help us understand things in a tangible way. Others like kimmay touch on it but I love that you and Aubrey know the science on a much deeper level. Please keep writing. No one's touched on how to clean afro textured hair in different ways for different needs the hair may have at any given time yet (or at least I haven't heard about it). I would love if you'd touch on that a bit more. Products: what their benefits are in cleansing, methods: what's right for different levels of sebum production.... Things like that.


----------



## Chicoro

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> It really is!!!!! You help us understand things in a tangible way. Others like kimmay touch on it but I love that you and *Aubrey *know the science on a much deeper level. Please keep writing. *No one's touched on how to clean afro textured hair in different ways for different needs the hair may have at any given time yet* (or at least I haven't heard about it). I would love if you'd touch on that a bit more. Products: what their benefits are in cleansing, methods: what's right for different levels of sebum production.... Things like that.




By the way, it wasAubrey's books which were some of the earlier influences that started me on this journey, trying to understand hair and products from a scientific perspective!

I have noted your request @VictoriousBrownFlower! Let me add @GGsKin since she likes this kind of info, too.

I try to be a woman of my word so I will not promise that I will address this in a book. But here is some information I came across recently. This is for you!

I was JUST reading about this very thing this morning! [Morning for me here in France.] On page 625 of,  "*Chemical and Physical Behavior of Human Hair*", by Clarence R. Robbins:

Chapter 9 The Physical Properties of Hair Fibers
9.10.9 Shampoos and Hair Friction
_*"[...] The coefficient of friction for the hair fibers treated with the high conditioning shampoo is lower than for hair treated with the high cleaning shampoo. This effect suggests easier wet combing by the conditioning shampoo and has been verified."*_

All this is saying is that when you use a conditioner based shampoo, it makes the hair easier to comb. Two important points to take away are listed below:


*Rise of Conditioner Washing by Women with Afro-Textured Hair.*This may be why we saw the rise of the conditioner wash by women with afro-textured hair. That is because via practice, we noticed that the hair was somewhat cleansed and not as stripped by this process. I used to use conditioner in my hair in college. In contrast, when we used regular shampoos our hair was often left dry, hard and more difficult to manage and incredibly hard to comb!
*New Conditioner Washes on Market. *This 5th edition of this book was published in 2012. Most information does not change within it from edition to new edition. I was at a scientific hair conference for hair in Germany and a German PhD chemist I met told me snidely: This book is THE Bible for hair. [He stated that to let me know that my book was nothing in comparison.] _*I personally think my sexiness was just too much for him * *!* _*The POINT IS:* Only recently have 'Conditioner Washes and Products" come out on the market from mainstream cosmetic companies. THEREFORE, black women ned to continue to recognize their TREMENDOUS COLLECTIVE ECONOMIC POWER. Those products were created and made as a DIRECT result of us using cheap conditioner to cleanse our hair. If this book is the Hair Bible and it is used by cosmetic chemists and scientists, and the information about conditioning shampoos was there all along, what was the impetus for them to finally get around to creating a Conditioning Cleanser: BLACK WOMEN!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Chicoro said:


> By the way, it wasAubrey's books which were some of the earlier influences that started me on this journey, trying to understand hair and products from a scientific perspective!
> 
> I have noted your request @VictoriousBrownFlower!
> 
> I try to be a woman of my word so I will not promise that I will address this in a book. But here is some information I came across recently. This is for you!
> 
> I was JUST reading about this very thing this morning! [Morning for me here in France.] On page 625 of,  "*Chemical and Physical Behavior of Human Hair*", by Clarence R. Robbins:
> 
> Chapter 9 The Physical Properties of Hair Fibers
> 9.10.9 Shampoos and Hair Friction
> _*"[...] The coefficient of friction for the hair fibers treated with the high conditioning shampoo is lower than for hair treated with the high cleaning shampoo. This effect suggests easier wet combing by the conditioning shampoo and has been verified."*_
> 
> All this is saying is that when you use a conditioner based shampoo, it makes the hair easier to comb. Two important points to take away are listed below:
> 
> 
> *Rise of Conditioner Washing by Women with Afro-Textured Hair.*This may be why we saw the rise of the conditioner wash by women with afro-textured hair. That is because via practice, we noticed that the hair was somewhat cleansed and not as stripped by this process. I used to use conditioner in my hair in college. In contrast, when we used regular shampoos our hair was often left dry, hard and more difficult to manage and incredibly hard to comb!
> *New Conditioner Washes on Market. *This 5th edition of this book was published in 2012. Most information does not change within it from edition to new edition. I was at a scientific hair conference for hair in Germany and a German PhD chemist I met told me snidely: This book is THE Bible for hair. [He stated that to let me know that my book was nothing in comparison.] _*I personally think my sexiness was just too much for him * *!* _*The POINT IS:* Only recently have 'Conditioner Washes and Products" come out on the market from mainstream cosmetic companies. THEREFORE, black women ned to continue to recognize their TREMENDOUS COLLECTIVE ECONOMIC POWER. Those products were created and made as a DIRECT result of us using cheap conditioner to cleanse our hair. If this book is the Hair Bible and it is used by cosmetic chemist and scientists, and the information about conditioning shampoos was there all along, what was the impetus for them to finally get around to creating a Conditioning Cleanser: BLACK WOMEN!


Cool!!!! I've never read your book. Just the regurgitated info from it. I thought it was all about the stuff we can easily learn on here and youtube (protein/moisture, sealing, hair structure, etc) I am def gonna pick it up now because I still have alot to learn and now know the info is already out there (i really never knew that). I thought my questions were new but you had the same and searched for the answers better than me. That's why you're so good at what you do. This is just a past time for me but I can tell it's a passion to you (unlike me). 

I love the knowledge you gave me in this post (and the fact that you simplified the scientific jar gain) but I know there's more to know (this is just the tip of the iceberg). Totally investing in the book. What the name of the book again? The science of black hair right?


----------



## Chicoro

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> Cool!!!! I've never read your book. Just the regurgitated info from it. I thought it was all about the stuff we can easily learn on here and youtube (protein/moisture, sealing, hair structure, etc) I am def gonna pick it up now because I still have alot to learn and now know the info is already out there (i really never knew that). I thought my questions were new but you had the same and searched for the answers better than me. That's why you're so good at what you do. This is just a past time for me but I can tell it's a passion to you (unlike me).
> 
> I love the knowledge you gave me in this post (and the fact that you simplified the scientific jar gain) but I know there's more to know (this is just the tip of the iceberg). Totally investing in the book. What the name of the book again? *The science of black hair right? (NOPE , not mine!) *[/QUOTE]




*"I love the knowledge you gave me in this post (and the fact that you simplified the scientific jar gain) but I know there's more to know (this is just the tip of the iceberg). Totally investing in the book. What the name of the book again? The science of black hair right? (NOPE , not mine!)"*

That fantastic book is not mine! She is one of our beloved members, though. My book does not contain the scientific information I just provided. It provides a simple process to gain length. It is under my same name on Amazon.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

oh okay thanks. I always get your two books mixed up because I knew you were both members here.


----------



## Chicoro

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> oh okay thanks. I always get your two books mixed up because I knew you were both members here.



No problem!


----------



## caribeandiva

Sosoothing said:


> Shea butter bun!
> 
> View attachment 437461


----------



## Chicoro

Okay, if my hair has been dropping about 1/2 an inch in length every other month, why do I have a cumulative overall length gain of* 1 inch* for these last 1o months?  Something doesn't compute. 

I think I'm going to be done with hair growth challenges after December 31st, 2018. But I'll probably change my mind as soon as I post this.


----------



## Chicoro

Anybody out there in Shea butter land?​


----------



## fluffyforever

I'm here! I just moisturized 2 days ago with AVG and followed up with shea butter whip. My hair is so greasy and moist.


----------



## cocomama

I've been applying it on Sundays on wash days after I apply my leave in conditioner. This week I did two warm water rinses then applied a leave in. I used Shea butter on one of those days to seal and oil on the other rinse day to seal.

I'm trying to let water touch my hair at least three times a week. The Shea butter provides a barrier so when I lightly finger detangle on those days, I pretty much only have shed hair in my fingers almost no breakage/ssk.

I feel like Shea butter provides the barrier I need to fully go on this finger detangling journey I started months ago. 

I plan to update this with pictures in the future around January then May of next year. I'm starting to write about my experience now. I will share soon...Once again thanks for sharing @Chicoro .


----------



## GGsKin

Pre-pooing overnight with a warmed oil mix that includes Shea.


----------



## Chicoro

I uploaded thumbnails, at first, but they were just too tiny to read. The other option was the huge full picture that you see posted. The latter works better visually. My comparison pictures are not similar, but they are from what I had to work.



 
*Summary:*
From November 2017 until November 2018, it looks like I retained about 3 to 4 inches if I use this braid to measure. My Nov 2018 hair braid is thinner and longer. But my hair tends to thicken in Winter. I think this braid will gain thickness, at this length, from Nov 2018 to April 2019.




*Detail:*
In the second picture, I have my head straighter so the braid does not hang as long as it could. I also think my braid is thinner because I had some breakage in this section. I documented in this very thread how I lost whole curls and how I figured out how to finally avoid it.

*Why I advocate nurturing scraggly ends on natural, afro-textured hair ['hidden from view'] and worn in protected styles:*

Because the fragility of our elliptically shaped hair strands are far more likely to break off during a 12 month growth cycle, than other hair types.
The less you know and understand about your own afro hair, the more likely you are to break or damage it.
The less experience you have of successfully gaining length and retaining that length on your afro hair, the more likely you are to break or damage it.
Gaining length on afro hair is a question of (1) time,(2) *correct* knowledge and (3) *successful* experience. If one of the three are missing, you are not likely to see healthy length gains on your afro hair. These are not "rules", these are *tenets *just as like the tenets of weight loss which state that you need to eat less and exercise more to lose weight. HOW, you go about it is presented in a myriad of options available to us all. *("My" how: is the No Comb Method, having a dedicated Ends Routine, using Protective Styles, lubricating the hair with Shea butter and now, the re-addition of the Baggie Method with a protein based concoction sprayed on before the baggie.)*
So, when a person with afro hair starts to see and continues to get length gains, the assumption I make is that all three of these are solidly in place and on track.  The parameters for us to gain length MUST be adhered to as there are so many things that can and do hinder the length gains on afro hair.

*My Length Losses [Some, not all are listed] :*

*Experience: *
My major length losses were due to lack of successful experience in trimming of my own hair in 2012.
I allowed an unknown person to 'trim' my hair again in 2014. The hair was healthy, perfectly even and beautiful. But I [learned from that experience] that I HATE even hair on myself.

*Time:*
As a result of the failed trim, I had to start my hair journey over in 2012 going from below waist length hair, back to bra-strap length.
Inferred, but not stated, but  because my life was in flux, I chose not to devote the time I needed to my hair to identify issues and give it the care it needed to flourish to get it to longer, healthier lengths in the minimum amount of time.

*Knowledge and Understanding:*
*Whole Curl Loss Issue and Resolution: *I didn't understand how and why I was consistently losing whole curls. Now, I understand that I can't re-braid  hair that  is clumped together without completely de-clumping it.
*Shea Butter Optimal Usage Realization:* Another of my length losses was due the lack of understanding of how to optimize and use Shea butter as whipped mix, for the benefit of my hair.
Whipped Shea lubricated my strands to minimize knots.
Whipped Shea kept strands of hair from unraveling from my braids, helping to avoid tangles and breakage of those single strands.

*Curl on Ends of Hair Realization:*I learned that I could not leave my ends curled and they needed to be lubricated and stretched. Prior to 2012, I never had to stretch the very ends of my hair to gain and retain length. I used to ball them up and wrap with a coated rubber band. That stopped working for me around 2015 -1016. I stretch my hair before using a baggie and that seems to be working great for now.


----------



## Sarabellam

Chicoro said:


> I uploaded thumbnails, at first, but they were just too tiny to read. The other option was the huge full picture that you see posted. The latter works better visually. My comparison pictures are not similar, but they are from what I had to work.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 437703 View attachment 437705
> *Summary:*
> From November 2017 until November 2018, it looks like I retained about 3 to 4 inches if I use this braid to measure. My Nov 2018 hair braid is thinner and longer. But my hair tends to thicken in Winter. I think this braid will gain thickness, at this length, from Nov 2018 to April 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Detail:*
> In the second picture, I have my head straighter so the braid does not hang as long. I also think my braid is thinner because I had some breakage in this section. I documented in this very thread how I lost whole curls and how I figured out how to finally avoid it.
> 
> *Why I advocate nurturing scraggly ends on natural, afro-textured hair ['hidden from view'] and worn in protected styles:*
> 
> Because the fragility of our elliptically shaped hair strands are far more likely to break off during a 12 month growth cycle, than other hair types.
> The less you know and understand about your own afro hair, the more likely you are to break or damage it.
> The less experience you have of successfully gaining length and retaining that length on your afro hair, the more likely you are to break or damage it.
> Gaining length on afro hair is a question of (1) time,(2) *correct* knowledge and (3) *successful* experience. If one of the three are missing, you are not likely to see healthy length gains on your afro hair. These are not "rules", these are *tenets *just as like the tenets of weight lose which are you need to eat less and exercise more to lose weight. HOW, you go about it is presented in a myriad of options available to us all. *("My" how: is the No Comb Method, having a dedicated Ends Routine, using Protective Styles, lubricating the hair with Shea butter and now, the re-addition of the Baggie Method with a protein based concoction sprayed on before the baggie.)*
> So, when a person with afro hair starts to see and continues to get length gains, the assumption I make is that all three of these are solidly in place and on track.  The parameters for us to gain length MUST be adhered to as there are so many things that can and do hinder the length gains on afro hair.
> 
> *My Length Losses [Some, not all are listed] :*
> 
> *Experience: *
> My major length losses were due to lack of successful experience in trimming of my own hair in 2012.
> I allowed an unknown person to 'trim' my hair again in 2014. The hair was healthy, perfectly even and beautiful. But I [learned from that experience] that I HATE even hair on myself.
> 
> *Time:*
> As a result of the failed trim, I had to start my hair journey over in 2012 going from below waist length hair, back to bra-strap length.
> Inferred, but not stated, but  because my life was in flux, I chose not to devote the time I needed to my hair to identify issues and give it the care it needed to flourish to get it to longer, healthier lengths in the minimum amount of time.
> 
> *Knowledge and Understanding:*
> *Whole Curl Loss Issue and Resolution: *I didn't understand how and why I was consistently losing whole curls. Now, I understand that I can't re-braid  hair that  is clumped together without completely de-clumping it.
> *Shea Butter Optimal Usage Realization:* Another of my length losses was due the lack of understanding of how to optimize and use Shea butter as whipped mix, for the benefit of my hair.
> Whipped Shea lubricated my strands to minimize knots.
> Whipped Shea kept strands of hair from unraveling from my braids, helping to avoid tangles and breakage of those single strands.
> 
> *Curl on Ends of Hair Realization:*I learned that I could not leave my ends curled and they needed to be lubricated and stretched. Prior to 2012, I never had to stretch the very ends of my hair to gain and retain length. I used to ball them up and wrap with a coated rubber band. That stopped working for me.



Thanks for the info @Chicoro! What is the protein concoction that you are using now?


----------



## Chicoro

Sarabellam said:


> Thanks for the info @Chicoro! What is the protein concoction that you are using now?



https://public.fotki.com/Chicoro123/hair-care/hair-2019/spray-bottle-concoction/

It's detailed out in my fotki with photographs. But the ingredient measurements are 'eyeballed'.

Ingredients are:
Water, glycerin, aloe vera, cheap conditioner, castor oil, SCURL and a protein product [Infusium, or Neutral Color or Keratin Leave In or any other protein. I *do not* recommend Aphogee 2 Step as the protein for your spray bottle concoction under your baggie! ].


----------



## Chicoro

This is my last post in the thread for the day!

I just measured my hair. I want to wait until December to post the final length gains in inches.

For me, the definitive technique for retaining my length gains is most definitely the baggie method. Which I did *NOT* do for most of 2018, until October.

I'll for sure measure in December 2018. The baggie method, above and beyond all other methods is the protective style that seems to give me the best results, over time.

And, since I have found a way to successfully re-use my beloved baggie method in 2018 to 2019, I'm going to see if my belief and faith in the baggie method truly matches the reality.

Once my hair gets past waist length, which is my current situation and hair length, my hair growth rate slows down tremendously. It crawls and is below even normal growth rates.

BUT, if I am able to retain more than 3 -4 inches in 2019 using the baggie method, I will know definitely and have *'proof' * that the baggie method is my personal Holy Grail for length retention.

This is assuming all things are equal: Shea butter, stretched ends, Ends Routine and the Baggie Method 3.0.  As of right now, I don't see how I can tweak my hair care process any further and change anything else. Thus, I'll be riding into 2019 with that baggie tightly in place, having had it be there since October 2018.


----------



## SunkissedLife

Chicoro said:


> Anybody out there in Shea butter land?​





I'm still here (had to renew my membership tsk) and still loving this thread. I think shea butter is definitely going to to be my key to retention this winter and in the coming year. I have finally gotten consistent with figuring out to use it for everything - twists / twist outs / buns / braids

I have a hair appointment right before thanksgiving where I'll be getting a blowout n trim. that'll be my length check + starting pic for next year. I've been trying to make the switch to all natural products, I'm still looking for a good shampoo but I've finally found a deep conditioner I love and with my 2 holy grail leave ins under shea butter I think I've got the hang of a good routine. I'm expecting my growth to start taking off

Wash Day today: shea butter to seal in all the goodness and put in mini (well mini for me) twists. I plan to keep these twists in all week in order to help protect my hair/ends. my current job won't allow headwear (not even a beanie or fashionable scarf)


----------



## SunkissedLife

@Chicoro
Thanks for all the posts pictures and insights.

I definitely think incorporating protein and babying those ends are key to length retention for naturals. Slathering each section/twist in Shea butter and gently detangling w only my fingers and my seamless combs are making all the difference in the amount of hair lost during wash and styling sessions. Also finding a good protein and moisture deep conditioner

when you baggie your ends, do you just spray and add extra shea butter before putting a baggy or do you retwist the ends? I'm thinking of doing this but don't want fuzzy frizzy twists


----------



## Chicoro

SunkissedLife said:


> @Chicoro
> Thanks for all the posts pictures and insights.
> 
> I definitely think incorporating protein and babying those ends are key to length retention for naturals. Slathering each section/twist in Shea butter and gently detangling w only my fingers and my seamless combs are making all the difference in the amount of hair lost during wash and styling sessions. Also finding a good protein and moisture deep conditioner
> 
> *when you baggie your ends, do you just spray and add extra shea butter before putting a baggy or do you retwist the ends? I'm thinking of doing this but don't want fuzzy frizzy twists[*/QUOTE]



I wet the ends of my braids with very warm water then add castor oil to half the length of my braids from the ends, up. I apply Shea butter if I want extra lubrication so Shea butter application is not automatic for this part. I tuck my ends and secure with the knee hi. Once the hair is secured, then I spray the whole thing with my concoction, then baggie. It makes my braids fuzzy. You may want to try on a day when you don't have plans to leave the house to see how it turns out.


----------



## sunflora

Learning how to dutch braid is doing me good. I just spray my ends with water and put shea butter on them before I bobby pin them under each other. Each time I do them they look better. I can't wait until they are bigger!


----------



## Chicoro

sunflora said:


> Learning how to dutch braid is doing me good. I just spray my ends with water and put shea butter on them before I bobby pin them under each other. Each time I do them they look better. I can't wait until they are bigger!
> 
> View attachment 437737 View attachment 437739




That sure is a THICK braid!!!! Looking pretty in both photos.


----------



## Prettyeyes

Chicoro said:


> This is my last post in the thread for the day!
> 
> I just measured my hair. I want to wait until December to post the final length gains in inches.
> 
> For me, the definitive technique for retaining my length gains is most definitely the baggie method. Which I did *NOT* do for most of 2018, until October.
> 
> I'll for sure measure in December 2018. The baggie method, above and beyond all other methods is the protective style that seems to give me the best results, over time.
> 
> And, since I have found a way to successfully re-use my beloved baggie method in 2018 to 2019, I'm going to see if my belief and faith in the baggie method truly matches the reality.
> 
> Once my hair gets past waist length, which is my current situation and hair length, my hair growth rate slows down tremendously. It crawls and is below even normal growth rates.
> 
> BUT, if I am able to retain more than 3 -4 inches in 2019 using the baggie method, I will know definitely and have *'proof' * that the baggie method is my personal Holy Grail for length retention.
> 
> This is assuming all things are equal: Shea butter, stretched ends, Ends Routine and the Baggie Method 3.0.  As of right now, I don't see how I can tweak my hair care process any further and change anything else. Thus, I'll be riding into 2019 with that baggie tightly in place, having had it be there since October 2018.


When you wear your hair in braids put back into a bun are you bagging or do you just do it at night? I got great retention with the baggie method when I was relaxed need to try again now that I am natural. Any tips on how I can hide the baggy during the day other than a wig?


----------



## sunflora

Prettyeyes said:


> When you wear your hair in braids put back into a bun are you bagging or do you just do it at night? I got great retention with the baggie method when I was relaxed need to try again now that I am natural. Any tips on how I can hide the baggy during the day other than a wig?



Were I to use this method, I'd opt for something like this:







You would have to be very careful/gentle with the clip though.


----------



## sunflora

Chicoro said:


> That sure is a THICK braid!!!! Looking pretty in both photos.



Thank you!!!


----------



## Chicoro

Prettyeyes said:


> When you wear your hair in braids put back into a bun are you bagging or do you just do it at night? I got great retention with the baggie method when I was relaxed need to try again now that I am natural. Any tips on how I can hide the baggy during the day other than a wig?



No, I actually remove the baggie most nights. I wear the baggie during the day. For tips on how to hide the baggy during the day:


Use a phony pony
Place a scarf around the hair
Where a chignon piece or bun cover
Place hair in the bun
I personally don't like any of these options. The first 3 add too much weight on my head and give me a headache. The fourth choice breaks my hair around the nape area, but other than that it has proven quite effective for me. But, I'm loving the braids in he baggie for now.


----------



## Chicoro

Yoohooo! Yoohooo! @caribeandiva .....

Hey, we got some nominations to make and awards to give out!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Shea butter made me a believer! Look at this curl!!! I would have never thought my hair would curl at the ends! Thank you for this thread!


----------



## Chicoro

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Shea butter made me a believer! Look at this curl!!! I would have never thought my hair would curl at the ends! Thank you for this thread!
> View attachment 437835



Enjoy those pretty curls! Be dazzled by them for a little bit...but understand lurking around the corner are Monster Tangles! Stretch those ends, girly!  Curls are pretty but they will EAT your length progress.


----------



## Chicoro

I, Chicoro, hereby nominate @sunflora to the Shea Made Hair Hall of Fame on Wednesday, November 14th, 2018 for her super thick, and ever increasing in thickness braids.

@caribeandiva !


----------



## Chicoro

I, Chicoro, hereby nominate @SunySydeofLyfe to the Shea Made Hair Hall of Fame on Wednesday, November 14th, 2018 for her Shea created curls seen for the first time EVA by her!

@caribeandiva !


----------



## Chicoro

@caribeandiva ,
Could you bestow the honors, please?


----------



## Chicoro

Look at that! See, everyone... we are headed to the home stretch and still out here creating  Shea Made Unicorns!


----------



## Chicoro

It's never too late to jump on that Shea Train! You just never know what you may discover by putting your hair together with Queen Shea. She may bestow honors upon your head of which you have never dreamed. Like what you ask:


Curls at the end of your hair!
Less knots on your hair!
Erasure of tangles!
Retention of length!
She can do it.  Yes, Queen Shea can!


----------



## Chicoro

Are you lurking out there? Do you have an experience you want to share?


----------



## Chicoro

Are you hesitating for whatever reason? Come on....try it for last month and 1/2 of 2018.


----------



## Chicoro

Shea butter does seem to be problematic on porous hair. Sometimes it will make that kind of hair too greasy. Also, you may need to determine which 'formula' your hair likes. My hair HATES Shea butter that has NOT been whipped.


----------



## fifigirl

Just popping my head up from hibernation....i'm still on the shea train and haven't had a trim since April. I'm avoiding a length check until December when i texlax....I have gotten to a simple place where i just mix my shea with castor oil. Cant wait till mid december so i can see how much hair i have been able to retain


----------



## caribeandiva

@sunflora @SunySydeofLyfe 
Welcome to the She made hall of fame!!!


----------



## sunflora

Awww shucks!!!! @Chicoro @caribeandiva thank you!


----------



## cocomochaa

Chicoro said:


> Are you lurking out there? Do you have an experience you want to share?



Holds hand up. Pretty much adopted your shea butter regimen over summer and shea butter has done wonders. A couple of weeks ago I jumped back onto the jerry juice after 8 year hiatus (i consistently over indulged and got severe breakage and got scared) and the combination with the shea butter has me certain i'll be approaching bsl next year. I was NL start of the year and approaching APL now.

My hair is moisturised and thriving!!


----------



## Chicoro

Babygirl, thank you @caribeandiva !


----------



## Chicoro

cocomochaa said:


> Holds hand up. Pretty much adopted your shea butter regimen over summer and shea butter has done wonders. A couple of weeks ago I jumped back onto the jerry juice after 8 year hiatus (i consistently over indulged and got severe breakage and got scared) and the combination with the shea butter has me certain i'll be approaching bsl next year. I was NL start of the year and approaching APL now.
> 
> *My hair is moisturised and thriving!!*



Yeah! You just never know who you might help. It's not a inquisition although I'm inquisitive. Your paragraph above is very intriguing. I love hair and hair journeys. Hence: LOTS OF QUESTIONS for you!!!!!! 


What's your regimen exactly, please ?
Did you start your Shea regimen in June, July or August of 2018?
At the beginning of November 2018 you started using Scurl?
What do you mean you 'overindulged'? You put in product everyday? The quantity was too much? 
You said you had severe breakage. What was your starting length before the breakage and what was your ending length after the breakage? This was over how many months or how many years?
You think you will be at bra-strap length by when, as in which month in 2019?
In January 2018 your hair was at neck length. How far are you from armpit length in inches as of today?
Congratulations on your success!


----------



## GettingKinky

@Chicoro I found and entire curl in my shower this morning from when I washed my hair yesterday. :-(

I’m going to have to go back and reread everything you learned about preventing this.


----------



## Chicoro

GettingKinky said:


> @Chicoro I found and entire curl in my shower this morning from when I washed my hair yesterday. :-(
> 
> I’m going to have to go back and reread everything you learned about preventing this.



Oh no! Let us know what you find out, Shea Sleuth!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Chicoro said:


> Enjoy those pretty curls! Be dazzled by them for a little bit...but understand lurking around the corner are Monster Tangles! Stretch those ends, girly!  Curls are pretty but they will EAT your length progress.


I was worried about the tangled ends this morning. Tell me what to do, please?


----------



## Chicoro

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I was worried about the tangled ends this morning. Tell me what to do, please?


.  

You may want to look at my posts in this thread:  

#4845

#4877

#4879

 Start with those.  When you are done reading those, come back and let me know your thoughts. We'll go from there.


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

Chicoro said:


> .
> 
> You may want to look at my posts in this thread:
> 
> #4845
> 
> #4877
> 
> #4879
> 
> Start with those.  When you are done reading those, come back and let me know your thoughts. We'll go from there.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Chicoro

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> I was worried about the tangled ends this morning. Tell me what to do, please?



See post *#4819* for the pictures of how I do the baggie method. The link is:

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...on-regimen-2018.828439/page-161#post-24969121


----------



## Chicoro

GettingKinky said:


> @Chicoro I found and entire curl in my shower this morning from when I washed my hair yesterday. :-(
> 
> I’m going to have to go back and reread everything you learned about preventing this.



Post # 4794

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...on-regimen-2018.828439/page-160#post-24963905


----------



## Chicoro

SunySydeofLyfe said:


> Shea butter made me a believer! Look at this curl!!! I would have never thought my hair would curl at the ends! Thank you for this thread!
> View attachment 437835



More detailed post about how I control my curly ends to prevent tangling: 

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ds-challenge-2018.828867/page-9#post-24957849


----------



## cocomochaa

@Chicoro more than happy to answer your questions!! I wouldn't be on the right track without you!



Chicoro said:


> Yeah! You just never know who you might help. It's not a inquisition although I'm inquisitive. Your paragraph above is very intriguing. I love hair and hair journeys. Hence: LOTS OF QUESTIONS for you!!!!!!
> 
> 
> What's your regimen exactly, please ?
> *its all over the place:*
> *Products*
> Shampoos: ORS clarifying, Redken Extreme, sulphate-free shampoo ( I cant remember the bottle but the original was a yellow and green bottle they discontinued )
> Prepoo: warm safflower oil mixed with garnier nutri-repair (tub)
> Protein conditioners - Mielle mint; Tigi Dumb Blonde
> Moisturising conditioners - Concoction of Aussie moist + Organix argan of Morocco  + Garnier honey (bottle) ; camilla rose Moroccan pear.
> treatments: Aphogee; adore clear or black rinse
> leave-in :  Infusium 23 or on special occasions the remaining of my precious 911 emergency.  (as an aside - IF anyone sees or has bottle of the 911 please let me know)
> Butters:  shea butter
> Oils: castor, MTG, vatika
> New addition: aztec clay
> other methods: minimal combing; minimal DC length ( i don't DC for longer than 20min with one product)
> 
> *Wash Day(s)*
> I protective style with wigs or weave. An average wash day is every fortnight and is followed by a 2day routine. I unbraid, apply my preepoo and let it sit for about 30min.
> Jump in the shower and in sections finger detangle, shampoo then apply Tigi for 15min. I rinse then apply a mositurising  conditioner for 20min.
> After, I sptriz some xcel, slather on shea butter, braid 8/10 single plaits then put on my bonnet to sleep or just airdry.
> The following day i 'cowash' with mielle mint for 10min/ and or a moisturising con and top with castor oil for 10min , repeat the post wash process from the day before.
> On the day 3 i repeat day 2 except I now detangle with a comb then denman after I apply the castor oil. After I rinse I apply infusium followed by the carefreecurl and shea butter. I xcel my roots and apply mtg . I then braid 8 plaits and slather more CFC and shea butter on the ends and seal with castor oil.
> 
> *Everyday*
> Either Xcel or CFC the entire braid and apply shea butter concentrating on the ends followed by castor oil. On a random day I might wet half the length of the braids then apply shea butter and castor oil.
> 
> 
> Did you start your Shea regimen in June, July or August of 2018? *Actually I had a better think - its been since Jan  that I've been using shea and June that I've been noticeably heavy handed with it on my ends. After seeing your pics i realised i was being shea shy and needed to step my game up.*
> 
> 
> At the beginning of November 2018 you started using Scurl?* i can't get s-curl here in the token African hair shop lol so I settled for Care Free Curl. My hair LOOKS moisturised. Not that I felt i was battling dryness before but noooowwwww I feel and see the difference. *
> What do you mean you 'overindulged'? You put in product everyday? The quantity was too much? *I was protective styling with weave  and had  a major setback (over-processed texlax hair). Before the setback I would coat my hair with s-curl then coat with castor oil and braid up. Every other day i'd squirt some on the tracks and alternate with the original surge.  After the setback I tried to continue this method and actually increased how much s-curl i used without upping the protein. What resulted was mushy hair that just broke all the time. However I tried to remedy it, Scurl just didn't like me anymore so i stopped.*
> You said you had severe breakage. What was your starting length before the breakage and what was your ending length after the breakage? This was over how many months or how many years? *During my scurl years and before the breakage  (my display pic) I was  BSL fine strands but super dense. Post breakage only 25% of hairs was BSL. I cut to NL back then stopped putting in the effort for probably 5/6 years.  Jan 2017  I was approaching APL then boom! another setback with a relaxer and this time it was bad bad. Within 3 months my nape was gone. Not even the nape,  from my ear to nape all the hair had broken off to about half an inch. I stopped relaxing and in June I Bc'd to a TWA. *
> You think you will be at bra-strap length by when, as in which month in 2019? *Dec 2019- less pressure. *
> In January 2018 your hair was at neck length. How far are you from armpit length in inches as of today? *My hair grows in layers and in a v. The back-middle part is an over-achiever and is prob 3/4 of an inch away.  It should be there by the end of the year. *


----------



## Chicoro

cocomochaa said:


> @Chicoro more than happy to answer your questions!! I wouldn't be on the right track without you!



Thanks for taking the time to answer!


----------



## caribeandiva

Monthly progress. Last one till the Shea extravaganza next month!!!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Babygirl, thank you @caribeandiva !


 Lol I’m happy to help!!


----------



## caribeandiva

The first Shea disciple I helped once I started using Shea butter was my close friend C. Well C has been helping her auntie long distance with what I taught her. Well here is auntie’s progress!! I’m floored!!


----------



## Sosoothing

^^ that is some great growth and retention!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Monthly progress. Last one till the Shea extravaganza next month!!!
> View attachment 437899



It looks like you get a growth spurt every other month. You may want to record the exact months this has  happened to be able to optimize them in 2019. Also, it is always good to know more about yourself. You have a photographic record of your growth pattern documented  in this thread. You may want to go back and write it all down.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> It looks like you get a growth spurt every other month. You may want to record the exact months this has  happened to be able to optimize them in 2019. Also, it is always good to know more about yourself. You have a photographic record of your growth pattern documented  in this thread. You may want to go back and write it all down.


Good idea! Here I was thinking I wasn’t making progress but it was that I get a growth spurt every other month.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Good idea! Here I was thinking I wasn’t making progress but it was that I get a growth spurt every other month.



You may want to write down in WHICH MONTHS EXACTLY you got your growth spurts. You may want to start with November and work backward. It probably will repeat the same growth pattern in 2019.

For example, if you know you are going to get a spurt in November, the time to trim would be in December to gain and retain as much length as possible. 

When you have compiled your list of months when you got your growth spurts, can you post it for us to see and share with you?


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> You may want to write down in WHICH MONTHS EXACTLY you got your growth spurts. You may want to start with November and work backward. It probably will repeat the same growth pattern in 2019.
> 
> For example, if you know you are going to get a spurt in November, the time to trim would be in December to gain and retain as much length as possible.
> 
> When you have compiled your list of months when you got your growth spurts, can you post it for us to see and share with you?


I will


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> I will


ok


----------



## caribeandiva

Sosoothing said:


> ^^ that is some great growth and retention!


I know!! I can’t stop staring at it!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> ok


So far
Drop

Drop

Drop

No Drop

No drop

Drop


----------



## caribeandiva

Length drop
 

No drop
 

No drop
 

No drop


Length drop


----------



## Lita

@caribeandiva Great progress..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## caribeandiva

Lita said:


> @caribeandiva Great progress..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Thank you!!


----------



## Sarabellam

caribeandiva said:


> Length drop
> View attachment 437977
> 
> No drop
> View attachment 437979
> 
> No drop
> View attachment 437981
> 
> No drop
> View attachment 437983
> 
> Length drop
> View attachment 437975



@Chicoro Has this lady been named a she’s made unicorn yet bc   if ever there was a testimonial for the power of Shea butta!


----------



## sunflora

@caribeandiva wow that is some amazing retention!!!


----------



## caribeandiva

Sarabellam said:


> @Chicoro Has this lady been named a she’s made unicorn yet bc   if ever there was a testimonial for the power of Shea butta!


I was the first one!!  Thank you!



sunflora said:


> @caribeandiva wow that is some amazing retention!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## cocomama

I just got the 
Shea Nilotica (East African Shea Butter) from the 3cayg.com* .  *I love this one better than all of the other Shea butters I have tried. It's real creamy and appears to absorb way better into my skin. I will try it on my hair today. I will keep y'all updated.
https://www.3cayg.com/sheanilotica?revpage=3 #product-reviews


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Length drop
> View attachment 437977
> 
> No drop
> View attachment 437979
> 
> No drop
> View attachment 437981
> 
> No drop
> View attachment 437983
> 
> Length drop
> View attachment 437975



I would say your [main] growth spurt happens October to March. That may be due to keeping hair covered during the cooler months. But, the point is to focus on maximizing your length retention from October to March. That's a solid six (6) months go growth possibility. No cutting at that time. 

You can cut [as in TRIM the hair] in May because you get additional growth spurts around June and July. You've got some great documentation and very, very valuable information from your photo documentation. Some people go through their entire hair journeys and never realize this. 

Bravo! Happy Super Growing!


----------



## Chicoro

Sarabellam said:


> @Chicoro Has this lady been named a she’s made unicorn yet bc   if ever there was a testimonial for the power of Shea butta!



How sweet and generous of you to make sure that @caribeandiva is recognized for her progress.


----------



## Chicoro

SunkissedLife said:


> Facts lol please see attached. No bleach was involved we just toned (whatever that means) lighter. I was going for a reddish brown but not orange lol it’s not like crazy or nothin but I’ve never put any color (besides henna) in my hair before so it feels real different to me. I was super shocked Day 1 but it’s growing on me and I think it’ll look cute as it grows out — I’m definitely going to be counting on queen Shea to help me maintain and grow healthy hair




I, Chicoro, hereby nominate @sunkissed to the Shea Made Hair Hall of Fame on Sunday, November 18th, 2018 for her super beautiful hair color, aided before and after by Queen Shea! 

@caribeandiva !


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> I would say your [main] growth spurt happens October to March. That may be due to keeping hair covered during the cooler months. But, the point is to focus on maximizing your length retention from October to March. That's a solid six (6) months go growth possibility. No cutting at that time.
> 
> You can cut [as in TRIM the hair] in May because you get additional growth spurts around June and July. You've got some great documentation and very, very valuable information from your photo documentation. Some people go through their entire hair journeys and never realize this.
> 
> Bravo! Happy Super Growing!


Gotcha! Thank you for helping me figure this out.


----------



## caribeandiva

@SunkissedLife Welcome to the Shea made hair hall of fame!!!


----------



## fluffyforever

Tonight was wash day after not washing for about 2 weeks. All I've had in my hair was Hair Dew, AVG, and whipped shea. 

This was one of the easiest washes ever. When water hit my hair I was surprised how soft my hair was and how easily the tangles melted. I smelled the AVG so I assume it was a major factor even though I didn't apply it recently. I feel my hair is retaining moisture over all and  much better than ever before. 

Now I just have to work on this crazy shedding. Hopefully the increase in moisture levels will help with that.


----------



## Chicoro

I have yet to update the first page with our three new Shea Made Hair Unicorns. I'll get to it!


----------



## jerseygurl

@caribeandiva great growth and retention to both you and your student!! Her hair is so thick.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

face and body is on point with my shea mix. I added jbco to my mix of (3 cay g) yellow shea (mountain rose herb) avocado jojoba and hemp seed oil and am in love. Hair and body is in love with this new mix. I'm so mad I didn't use it on my skin earlier. I didn't realize I actually have dry skin on my face!!!! The shea absorbs beautifully and my skin is so beautifully soft and glowing from within. Oiliness is no longer an issue. My neice asked me what I was doing and I told her. so now she's using my mix too. I love putting people onto all natural stuff.


----------



## sarumoki

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> face and body is on point with my shea mix. I added jbco to my mix of (3 cay g) yellow shea (mountain rose herb) avocado jojoba and hemp seed oil and am in love. Hair and body is in love with this new mix. I'm so mad I didn't use it on my skin earlier. I didn't realize I actually have dry skin on my face!!!! The shea absorbs beautifully and my skin is so beautifully soft and glowing from within. Oiliness is no longer an issue. My neice asked me what I was doing and I told her. so now she's using my mix too. I love putting people onto all natural stuff.


Yay! I was in the same boat as you. I thought I had oily skin then I had a facial analysis and it turns out I really have dry skin.


----------



## Chicoro

I've been growing my hair since about 1842. Like Jack Nicolson's character  in the movie,  "The Shining", had _I_ been captured in the photo below, my hair _*STILL*_ would likely be hanging around and above my shoulders, even after 1 full century of growth.







To my Shea Sisters,

This is my hair after almost 2 full years of Shea butter usage. Don't hate the butter,
hate the game. No matter how long my hair gets, it NEVER hangs past my
shoulders. NEVER. This is hair pictured that has been washed and deep conditioned.
The mirror has stuff all over it because when I detangle with product, the
product goes everywhere.


I take my own photos so they are struggle photos. There is
no product or leave in, on my hair.


Here's a better angle with better lighting. If I leave my
hair to dry loose, it will shrink up to my ears.


The fact that my hair shrinks up like it does is why I
have developed so many techniques to gain and retain
length. Hair that shrinks tends to tangle and break. Thus,
gaining length is quite a challenge.


BUT, here below is my hair during the conditioner process and with me pulling it.
The difference is night and day. I washed and conditioned my
hair in  twists for the first time ever, too. It worked out well. I usually use braids.



When doing my wash and condition process, I noticed that my hair was super, super soft.  My ends were tangle free and did not pop, catch or break in the comb. I had a lot of shedded hair only.
I fully detangled every braid using a comb during this wash session.
I love my Shea butter soft and buttery. I get it that way by adding LOTS of oil to my Shea butter when mixing it down!

Shea butter has helped the health, length and retention of my hair a lot. When wet and stretched I can see my length gains beautifully. When devoid of product and left to air dry loose, any length 'disappears' into the shrinkage.

I've learned an exponential amount of information about my hair and hair in general, in 2017 and in 2018. I'm still grateful and appreciative of the knowledge and hair growing imparted to me via Queen Shea!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> When wet and stretched I can see my length gains beautifully. When devoid of product and left to air dry loose, any length 'disappears' into the shrinkage.


I’m still flabbergasted at your shrinkage pictures!! It’s good to see that my hair is very normal when it does that. I used to get so discouraged stepping out of the shower to ear length. It felt like I was no progress. Thank you for posting that. It really helps.


----------



## Alma Petra

Chicoro said:


> I've been growing my hair since about 1842. Like Jack Nicolson's character  in the movie,  "The Shining", had _I_ been captured in the photo below, my hair _*STILL*_ would likely be hanging around and above my shoulders, even after 1 full century of growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my Shea Sisters,
> 
> This is my hair after almost 2 full years of Shea butter usage. Don't hate the butter,
> hate the game. No matter how long my hair gets, it NEVER hangs past my
> shoulders. NEVER. This is hair pictured that has been washed and deep conditioned.
> The mirror has stuff all over it because when I detangle with product, the
> product goes everywhere.
> View attachment 438185
> 
> I take my own photos so they are struggle photos. There is
> no product or leave in, on my hair.
> View attachment 438187
> 
> Here's a better angle with better lighting. If I leave my
> hair to dry loose, it will shrink up to my ears.
> View attachment 438189
> 
> The fact that my hair shrinks up like it does is why I
> have developed so many techniques to gain and retain
> length. Hair that shrinks tends to tangle and break. Thus,
> gaining length is quite a challenge.
> View attachment 438191
> 
> BUT, here below is my hair during the conditioner process and with me pulling it.
> The difference is night and day. I washed and conditioned my
> hair in  twists for the first time ever, too. It worked out well. I usually use braids.
> View attachment 438193
> 
> 
> When doing my wash and condition process, I noticed that my hair was super, super soft.  My ends were tangle free and did not pop, catch or break in the comb. I had a lot of shedded hair only.
> I fully detangled every braid using a comb during this wash session.
> I love my Shea butter soft and buttery. I get it that way by adding LOTS of oil to my Shea butter when mixing it down!
> 
> Shea butter has helped the health, length and retention of my hair a lot. When wet and stretched I can see my length gains beautifully. When devoid of product and left to air dry loose, any length 'disappears' into the shrinkage.
> 
> I've learned an exponential amount of information about my hair and hair in general, in 2017 and in 2018. I'm still grateful and appreciative of the knowledge and hair growing imparted to me via Queen Shea!


Amazing length Chicoro! Congratulations on all your achievements this year!


----------



## Sarabellam

Shea butter showed up and showed out again!

My hands have been benefiting when I apply Shea butter to my hair and other people have been commenting. 

Last week while at work I introduced myself to a family by shaking each person’s hand. They were a middle aged dad, mom, and preteen daughter. I shook the dad’s hand last and he exclaimed “Your hands are so soft!” The daughter looked embarrassed and the situation was so extra my boss and mentor stopped typing on his computer. I just smiled and said “Thank you, it’s the hand sanitizer that we use here.” Because I know from history with my own happily married parents that situations like this are what trigger older wives to run out and buy half of Sephora. Later, I realized that I freshened up my hair that morning with my shea butter mix.

This morning my mom commented on how soft my hands were and I used shea butter yesterday morning! Shea butter has greater than 24 hour results for hair and skin! 

Over time Shea butter has softened and reversed the wear and tear my hands have experienced over the last 7-8 years!


----------



## Chicoro

Sarabellam said:


> Shea butter showed up and showed out again!
> 
> My hands have been benefiting when I apply Shea butter to my hair and other people have been commenting.
> 
> Last week while at work I introduced myself to a family by shaking each person’s hand. They were a middle aged dad, mom, and preteen daughter. I shook the dad’s hand last and he exclaimed “Your hands are so soft!” The daughter looked embarrassed and the situation was so extra my boss and mentor stopped typing on his computer. I just smiled and said “Thank you, it’s the hand sanitizer that we use here.” Because I know from history with my own happily married parents that situations like this are what trigger older wives to run out and buy half of Sephora. Later, I realized that I freshened up my hair that morning with my shea butter mix.
> 
> This morning my mom commented on how soft my hands were and I used shea butter yesterday morning! Shea butter has greater than 24 hour results for hair and skin!
> 
> Over time Shea butter has softened and reversed the wear and tear my hands have experienced over the last 7-8 years!



Shea grows nails and hair, too. I hope none of us don't wake up to hands looking like this:


----------



## SunkissedLife

caribeandiva said:


> @SunkissedLife Welcome to the Shea made hair hall of fame!!!
> 
> View attachment 438071



@Chicoro 
FREAKING OUT ! NO WAY ! THANK YOU

I can’t believe I would be nominated I feel like I’m not even hair goals yet. But *geeked* y’all think my hair is beautiful and yes yes yes Shea hurts is gonna save protect and nourish this strands allll year going forward. Not to mention I just got a fresh press and feelin myself !! Pics. The length hasn’t grown astronomical but even others have noted the health of my hair. Shea butter enriches your hair, it is noticeably thicker and has got my edges growing in, Shea protects the stands from damage, and imparts a deep shine like my hair shines from the inside.

I’ll consider this my starting pic for next year I believe Shea butter will help me finally reach APL

View media item 129925
View media item 129923


----------



## SunkissedLife

Chicoro said:


> I've been growing my hair since about 1842. Like Jack Nicolson's character  in the movie,  "The Shining", had _I_ been captured in the photo below, my hair _*STILL*_ would likely be hanging around and above my shoulders, even after 1 full century of growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my Shea Sisters,
> 
> This is my hair after almost 2 full years of Shea butter usage. Don't hate the butter,
> hate the game. No matter how long my hair gets, it NEVER hangs past my
> shoulders. NEVER. This is hair pictured that has been washed and deep conditioned.
> The mirror has stuff all over it because when I detangle with product, the
> product goes everywhere.
> View attachment 438185
> 
> I take my own photos so they are struggle photos. There is
> no product or leave in, on my hair.
> View attachment 438187
> 
> Here's a better angle with better lighting. If I leave my
> hair to dry loose, it will shrink up to my ears.
> View attachment 438189
> 
> The fact that my hair shrinks up like it does is why I
> have developed so many techniques to gain and retain
> length. Hair that shrinks tends to tangle and break. Thus,
> gaining length is quite a challenge.
> View attachment 438191
> 
> BUT, here below is my hair during the conditioner process and with me pulling it.
> The difference is night and day. I washed and conditioned my
> hair in  twists for the first time ever, too. It worked out well. I usually use braids.
> View attachment 438193
> 
> 
> When doing my wash and condition process, I noticed that my hair was super, super soft.  My ends were tangle free and did not pop, catch or break in the comb. I had a lot of shedded hair only.
> I fully detangled every braid using a comb during this wash session.
> I love my Shea butter soft and buttery. I get it that way by adding LOTS of oil to my Shea butter when mixing it down!
> 
> Shea butter has helped the health, length and retention of my hair a lot. When wet and stretched I can see my length gains beautifully. When devoid of product and left to air dry loose, any length 'disappears' into the shrinkage.
> 
> I've learned an exponential amount of information about my hair and hair in general, in 2017 and in 2018. I'm still grateful and appreciative of the knowledge and hair growing imparted to me via Queen Shea!




Your hair is incredible @Chicoro and that shrinkage is insane but it’s the name of the game! Shrinkage means your natural hair is strong and elastic and healthy. I love how much you’ve analyzed your hair and the effects of products and techniques. I see great lengths n strength in your future


----------



## Chicoro

SunkissedLife said:


> @Chicoro
> FREAKING OUT ! NO WAY ! THANK YOU
> 
> I can’t believe I would be nominated I feel like I’m not even hair goals yet. But *geeked* y’all think my hair is beautiful and yes yes yes Shea hurts is gonna save protect and nourish this strands allll year going forward. Not to mention I just got a fresh press and feelin myself !! Pics. The length hasn’t grown astronomical but even others have noted the health of my hair. Shea butter enriches your hair, it is noticeably thicker and has got my edges growing in, Shea protects the stands from damage, and imparts a deep shine like my hair shines from the inside.
> 
> I’ll consider this my starting pic for next year I believe Shea butter will help me finally reach APL
> 
> View media item 129925
> View media item 129923



Hair like Silk and Butter! Gorgeous! I  got, *"Shea Butter Hair Eyes*",  because you got nominated for the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame BEFORE these pictures were posted of the fabulousness that is your hair!


----------



## cocomama

So I will say


Sarabellam said:


> Shea butter showed up and showed out again!
> 
> My hands have been benefiting when I apply Shea butter to my hair and other people have been commenting.
> 
> Last week while at work I introduced myself to a family by shaking each person’s hand. They were a middle aged dad, mom, and preteen daughter. I shook the dad’s hand last and he exclaimed “Your hands are so soft!” The daughter looked embarrassed and the situation was so extra my boss and mentor stopped typing on his computer. I just smiled and said “Thank you, it’s the hand sanitizer that we use here.” Because I know from history with my own happily married parents that situations like this are what trigger older wives to run out and buy half of Sephora. Later, I realized that I freshened up my hair that morning with my shea butter mix.
> 
> This morning my mom commented on how soft my hands were and I used shea butter yesterday morning! Shea butter has greater than 24 hour results for hair and skin!
> 
> Over time Shea butter has softened and reversed the wear and tear my hands have experienced over the last 7-8 years!


I have had a similar experience with my face and hands. It's been about 3 -4 weeks and my face and hands are are improving big time. My husband commented on a recent picture that I look the same age as I did on a ten year old photo we took together. I've read that it may take 6-8 weeks to see it but I see it already. I usually apply(slather) it on before bed and when I wake up plus through out the day as needed. I basically keep my hair, hands, and face moisturized at all time. I'm so thankful for this thread...


----------



## caribeandiva

SunkissedLife said:


> @Chicoro
> FREAKING OUT ! NO WAY ! THANK YOU
> 
> I can’t believe I would be nominated I feel like I’m not even hair goals yet. But *geeked* y’all think my hair is beautiful and yes yes yes Shea hurts is gonna save protect and nourish this strands allll year going forward. Not to mention I just got a fresh press and feelin myself !! Pics. The length hasn’t grown astronomical but even others have noted the health of my hair. Shea butter enriches your hair, it is noticeably thicker and has got my edges growing in, Shea protects the stands from damage, and imparts a deep shine like my hair shines from the inside.
> 
> I’ll consider this my starting pic for next year I believe Shea butter will help me finally reach APL
> 
> View media item 129925
> View media item 129923


Gorgeous hair!!! Drool worthy!


----------



## Chicoro

SunkissedLife said:


> Your hair is incredible @Chicoro and that shrinkage is insane but it’s the name of the game! Shrinkage *means your natural hair is strong and elastic *and healthy. I love how much you’ve analyzed your hair and the effects of products and techniques. I see great lengths n strength in your future



I didn't think about this aspect!


----------



## Chicoro

Chicoro said:


> Welcome everyone!!!! ​
> This is the Shea Growth and Retention Regimen 2018 thread. Come on in! If you are using pure shea butter, a shea butter mix or shea butter with ayurvedic oils and powders or any other mix, you are probably going to get some great results!
> 
> Just come by and let us know how things are going for you. I will not be moderating this thread and there aren't any rules, except three: I would ask that we be kind, patient and supportive of one another.
> 
> I'm excited! Let's go!​~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...-butt-length-hair-3c-4a.742331/#post-20654287
> 
> (October 12th, 2014: @ThatJerseyGirl )​
> _"I know I have said this before, but I will say it again.
> Shea butter seems to be the common denominator in hair growth. I can't think of this woman's name, I think Sera or something, but she used shea butter and so does Naptural85 and countless others."
> 
> *"We should have a sheagrowth challenge with recipes, etc. just a suggestion."*
> 
> 
> "You know what I've noticed? All 4 naturals who have long thick healthy hair such as Sera, JazB, Naptural85, Africa Export, etc all have in common in terms of growth?
> *drum roll*
> SHEA BUTTER MIXES.
> Im totally convinced that Shea Butter has A lot to do with growth."
> *(from 2013)*_​
> ​~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Edited Jan. 11th, 2018 to add:*
> 
> *The Award: 7 Pounds in a Gallon Pail of Golden Glory!*
> 
> View attachment 427194​*Shea-Made Hair Unicorns 2018 Hall of Fame
> *
> @caribeandiva -  Dec 2017 to Jan 2018 ~ 1 inch of retained hair
> @lalla - January 20th, 2018 ~ New avatar '*outted' *her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. (Snatched waist-extra points)
> @ElevatedEnergy - January 10th, 2018~ Post # 2201 *'outted' *her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. (16 year old body after 4 babies-extra points)
> @AbsyBlvd -February 24th, 2018~ Elegant Shea Made Updo identified her as a Shea-made unicorn.~ Post # 2543 *'outted*' her as a Shea-made hair unicorn.
> @sgold04  - March 6th, 2018 ~ Post #2794 *'outted'* her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. Her colored hair is long, healthy and full.
> @ArrrBeee - March 16th, 2018 ~ Post #2990 *'outted' *her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. She has made a tremendous shift as it relates to caring for her hair. She totally changed the way she thinks about and how she treats her precious afro-textured hair.
> @tapioca_pudding - March 20th, 2018~ Post #3133 '*outted'* her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. She had the fattest, juiciest braids you ever did want to see.
> @Chicoro - March 22nd, 2018 ~ Post #3215 *'outted'* her as  Shea-made hair unicorn. Actually, it was @FadingDelilah who outted her.
> @Daina -April 4th, 2018 ~ Post 2130 in the TBL Thread *'outted'* her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. She went from mid back to waist length in  3 months, using shea butter, AND has almost eliminated single strand knots.
> @NCHairDiva - April 16th , 2018 ~ Post #3659* 'outted' *her as Shea-made hair unicorn. Gorgeous, silky shine from root to tip!
> @guyaneseyankee - April 16th, 2018 ~ Post #3641 *'outted'* her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. Juicy, thick, scrumptious Shea slathered hair!
> @kupenda -April 24th, 2018~ Post #3654 *'outted*' her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. Pretty, coily twists in a picture.
> @CurlyWhoCrux  -April 24th, 2018~ Post #3665 *'outted*' her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. Long, thick shed-slathered braids that can't fit into the picture frame.
> @Sosoothing -April 24th, 2018~ Post #3690 *'outted*' her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. Great progress and growth shown on her long, pretty, stretched hair, coily twists in a picture.
> @SunySydeofLyfe - November 14th, 2018~ Post #4891 *'outted' *her as  a Shea-made hair unicorn. Gorgeous, curls created on the ends of her lovely hair by the butter.
> @sunflora - November 14th, 2018 ~ Post # 4884 *'outted'* her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. Beautiful, thick crown braids, that just get thicker.
> @SunkissedLife -November 18th, 2018 ~ Posts #4755 and #4950 *'outted' *her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. Stunning color on silky, beautiful hair.
> 
> 
> _*Shea Made Hair Unicorn 2018 Hall of Fame of Mixtresses (Added April 23,2018)*_
> @IDareT'sHair recognized on April 23rd for all her incredible mixes and combinations.
> @ThatJerseyGirl recognized on April 23rd for sharing photos of her Ayuverdic Shea Mixes.
> _*
> *_
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!!!*​*
> Edited Jan. 29th, 2018 to add:
> Shea-Made Hair Unicorns 2018 Hall of Fame Extravaganza! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't Miss This Once in a Life Time Event!
> 
> *When:* December 31st, 2018
> 
> *Where: *On YOUR Head
> 
> *Entry Fee*: 8 ounce Pot of Unrefined 100% Natural Shea Butter***
> 
> *What:* *Shea-Made Hair Unicorns 2018 Hall of Fame Extravaganza!*
> *All Shea-Made Hair Unicorns of 2018 Get in Free!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Shea Butter 'Discoveries' We Have Made (Recapitulation): Added Feb 24, 2018*
> 
> *Shea butter can be unrefined or refined. *We strongly recommend to use unrefined Shea butter that YOU mix up yourself. Or, if you are not into that Mixtress Life, use products from Cottage Industries like small companies and Etsy made products which are more likely to contain a higher percentage of unrefined Shea butter.
> 
> *Shea butter can be gold or beige. *The gold butter is mixed with a plant. The beige color does not have the plant or root added. Beware, some butters have been artificially colored.
> 
> *Shea butter gets its yellow color from the *_*Borututu Root,*_* in Ghana.* It is gives the Shea butter a naturally colored, bright yellow appearance. The Borututu Root has  some antioxidant power.
> 
> *Shea butter can be Western or Eastern.* Shea Nilotica (East African- Oil is more prized, butter is softer and is sub-species of the Shea butter tree.) Most of us can easily get, use and have seen great results with the Western Shea butter.
> 
> *Shea butter helps shed hairs slide out. *Shea butter lubricates the hair so that that shed hair can be removed easily with finger detangling.
> 
> *Shea butter clumps hair and minimizes frizz and tangles. *Shea butter has gummy components that seem to clump the hair together. This is great if you don't use a comb or brush and rely on your fingers to detangle your hair. This keeps the hair stabilized and detangled. Tangles are almost completely eradicated.
> 
> *Shea butter helps protect hair ends. *Shea butter can be a go to product if you have an "Ends Routine" for your hair. If your ends are always dry, Shea butter can add extra lubrication and hold in moisture. It may be just what the ends of your hair need.
> 
> *Shea butter strengthens finger nails*. It fortifies the nail bed and may prevent nails from splitting. This benefit extends to hair, too. Shea strengthens and fortifies the hair strands.
> 
> *Shea butter blends with a greater percentage of Shea absorb better.* Your Shea butter blend may absorb faster and be less greasy if you use more Shea butter and add fewer oils to the blend. Ideally, 100% natural Shea butter by itself, on her own, may absorb better than Shea blended with any other oils and/or butters.
> 
> *Shea butter - Creamy Mix. *If you want a more creamy result, you may want to use a blender to mix your Shea butter blend.
> 
> *Shea butter- Fluffy Mix. *If you want a more fluffy result, you may want to use egg beater/whipping utensils.
> 
> *Shea butter and mineral oil may dull and coat hair. *Shea butter does not seem to mix well with products that have mineral oil in them. This may leave the hair coated with a gray cast and dull. It is suggested that no mineral oil based products be placed into your Shea butter mix.
> 
> *Shea butter may need to be melted to remove graininess.* If you find that your Shea butter mix is grainy, melt it down completely to a liquid. Do not cook it! Use a double boiler method. Then, refreeze the butter until it is hard. Then, blend again. The graininess should be mostly gone, if not totally gone.
> 
> *Shea butter mixes well with hair conditioners. *You can add Shea butter to any conditioner to turn it into a deeply moisturizing and lubricating product.
> 
> *Shea butter mixes well with Ayuverdic Powders.* Shea butter absorbs and captures the color of powders such as amla, brahmi, etc. Not only are the powders absorbed in the mixes, there is no graininess. These mixes are great for deep conditioning treatments.
> 
> *Shea butter sources like Cleopatra's Choice may be a reliable choice.* They have small and bulk sizes that can be ordered and the quality of Shea butter and their services have been good thus far. Here is the link: https://www.cleopatraschoice.com/ooa-0043.html
> 
> *Shea butter sources like Three CayG may be a reliable choice. *They have high quality Shea butter.  Here is the link: http://www.3cayg.com/sheabutter
> 
> *Shea butter works great on heat straightened hair, too.* You can even use Shea butter on your straightened hair styles. Just don't be too heavy handed with the product.
> 
> *Shea butter may work better with damp hair and skin.* Shea butter may  spread better and hold in more moisture when the substrate (hair or skin) is damp.
> 
> *Shea butter should have a nutty, earthy smell.* If your Shea butter smells 'funky' or there is a 'stench', it is very likely that your Shea butter was made with fermented or rotten Shea nuts.
> 
> *Shea butter may darken the hair. *Although Shea butter does not turn gray hair black, it can darken the hair in general.  It makes the natural, hair color richer, darker along with creating super moisturized hair.
> 
> *Shea butter residue can plug your pipes.* Be sure to clean your sink and pipes weekly with a mild de-clogging product. Don't wait until you have a clog. Shea butter run off from hands and hair can be quite greasy and gummy. Treat your sink, tub, or shower weekly to avoid clogged drains. If anyone is looking for citric acid in the grocery store it was found and labeled as “sour salt” in the Jewish foods section.
> 
> *Shea butter needs time for a scent to 'cure' within the mixture. *Fruits, florals, beach, or nature type scents can get very overpowering if too much is used. For a 8 ounce Shea mix,  start with 15 drops, mix in good, let it rest for a few days then test it on the hands. If it is not strong enough, add in another 5 drops. However, it is suggested to stop at 15 drops. For sweet, bakery scents, it is suggested to start at 25 drops and follow the same procedure.  The scent usually settles in and attaches onto the butter after a few days. It's just like adding fragrance to wax, it needs time to "cure".
> 
> *Shea butter seedlings are being successfully cultivated in the Shea Belt, specifically in Burkina Faso. *Shea trees have been considered wild and not able to be cultivated. 108,000 seedlings have been cultivated. Although these seedlings have yet to grow into trees and become fruit producing, this is a tremendous and impactful paradigm shift in the production of Shea butter.
> 
> *Shea butter* may extend the life of your hair color. Some have reported that their color is lasting 2 times longer than usually. The only difference in their regimen was the addition of Shea butter.
> 
> *Shea butter* may make porous hair greasy. Porous hair is not dry hair. Porous hair is hair that has been damaged by coloring, chemicals or heat. [I, Chicoro] define porosity as either HIGH or NORMAL. Conditioners and leave in products with dimithecone and behentrimonim chloride may change and improve the porosity of the hair. This will allow for Shea butter to better adhere to the hair with less greasiness.
> 
> *Shea Butter Overall Hair Benefits (Which is the reason for this thread)*
> Softens hair
> Stops tangles
> Hair is easier to detangle
> Minimizes dry-ness
> Eliminates knots
> Minimizes split ends
> Hair hangs heavier
> Darkens hair color
> Infuses hair with moisture (if moisturizing products are applied first)
> _*Hair retains more length*_
> *Thickens the hair*
> It minimizes breakage
> Beautifies the hair
> 
> *Post #2570*
> [size 4 font]
> -----------------------------
> *TUTORIALS:*
> 
> Keeping Your Pipes Grease Free!
> 
> *Chicoro's Process for Plugged Pipes (Plugged with Grease)*
> 
> Most plumbing has a connection of pipes. Meaning, your kitchen, bathroom and washer and dryer area may be connected. This, you'll have to determine for yourself. In my place, the kitchen sink, shower and bathroom sink are connected. The toilet is separate and not connected.
> 
> 
> I plug up all the connected pipes except the one I want to unclog. Do this by putting in the stoppers and putting an inch or two of very hot water in the sink. You want to create pressure. If you need to put something in the basins/tubs to hold that plug in place, like a heavy object on top of the plug, do that.
> Then I use an old fashion plunger (a flanged plunger is high tech if you can find them) and I plunge the stopped up sink to bring up the goop.
> If more than one sink is stopped up, I may plunge that too.
> You may have to plunge for 20 minutes to 45 minutes.
> Once the gunk comes up, put some baking soda and vinegar down the pipe.
> Then follow up with some very hot water. Be careful, boiling water may mess up your particular pipes.
> Then, go and release the water where you had it plugged.
> Ideally, I suggest you do something EVERY TIME you do your wash and condition process as this is when the largest amounts and quantities of greasy gunk goes down the sink.
> 
> *Weekly Preventive Maintenance (Or monthly, etc...depending on how often you wash your hair)*
> 
> 
> 
> Do hair.
> Pour in some baking soda and white vinegar.
> Boil some water and let it cool.
> Pour it down the sink to move the greasy gunk through.
> *Ceramide Rich Oils and Shea Butter Tutorial* (courtesy of @ElevatedEnergy )
> Sure! You know I got my Shea Siblings!
> 
> I love Ceramide rich oils and have been using them consistently in my routine for close to 3 years after being inspired by this particular thread and the OP documenting her progress.
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...mony-and-the-evolution-of-my-bun-pics.488440/
> 
> And this:
> 
> http://www.bellemocha.com/2010/01/stronger-cuticle-layer-with-ceramides.html
> 
> I would highly recommend reading those but for a quick wrap up of them both:
> 
> Ceramides are the "glue" that bind the cuticle and the cortex of the hair together. It helps in the prevention of split ends.
> Ceramides help protect the cuticle layer of the hair which in turn slows down moisture and protein loss. They are high in linoleic acid and helps to flatten the cuticle. When cuticles lay flat; hair is shinier, retains moisture better, feels smoother, porosity and elasticity are improved.
> 
> 
> For my own personal experience, the biggest change I noticed right away was the difference in my split ends. I was transitioning and was dealing with tons of splits. Once I started using the ceramides, it was almost as if the splits just repaired themselves and I haven't had an issue with splits since.
> 
> Then I added Ayurvedic powders a year and a half later to my routine and I noticed my need to do protein treatments was almost non-existent. So ceramides plus Ayurvedic powders equal a lovely fortifying and strengthening treatment. (Particularly Brahmi or Bhringraj)
> 
> Then I added Mango Butter a few months later and I noticed my need to moisturize in between washing was few and far in between. Its high fatty acid content makes it an intensive moisturizer for hair.
> 
> Then around the fall of last year, Shea butter hit the scene and my hair journey has been a wrap. Ceramides, Ayurvedic powders & butters have been my hairs saving grace.
> 
> *So ceramides are great alone but when used with certain ingredients are almost magical. *
> 
> How I use them:
> *In an Ayurvedic Herbal Oil
> *A Ceramide Buttercream Hair Treatment
> (I use this pre-wash on the last 6 inches of my hair after spritzing my hair with very warm water. I leave the treatment in overnight) It has a Ceramide Oil, Mango Butter, Shea butter, An Ayurvedic powder, Argan oil & Coconut Cream Concentrate (which has a high fat content & also has the ability to penetrate deep within the hair strands to plasticize the cortex, making hair stronger)
> *In my Shea Butter Blends
> 
> My favorite Ceramide Oil hands down is Safflower Oil and I use it on my hair and face. However, here is a list of some Oils and their ceramide percentages:
> 
> Safflower oil 78%
> Grape seed oil 73%
> Poppy seed oil 70%
> Sunflower oil 68%
> Hemp oil 60%
> Corn oil 59%
> Wheat germ oil 55%
> Cottonseed oil 54%
> Soybean oil 51%
> Walnut oil 51%
> Sesame oil 45%
> Rice bran oil 39%
> Pistachio oil 32.7%
> Peanut oil 32%
> Canola oil 21%
> Egg yolk 16%
> Linseed oil 15%
> Lard 10%
> Olive oil 10%
> Palm oil 10%
> Cocoa butter 3%
> Macadamia oil 2%
> Butter 2%
> 
> *Tightening the Skin*
> 
> Dry brush your body
> Cover body in wet clay and let it dry
> Apply pure Shea butter or a mix of Shea butter and castor oil



I've added the newest three (3) Shea-made hair unicorns. Interestingly, all of them have the word "SUN" as the first part of their screen names. @SunkissedLife is the only Shea-made hair unicorn who has two posts in her nomination.


----------



## Chicoro

One of my favorite Shea-made naturals on YouTube, Naturally_Nica, doing a length check. She measures 34 inches maximum length. But, I feel like she left some inches on the table and I would say she is at about 35 inches in some places. By the way, she is 6 feet tall.  Her back is long as she has the svelt, long body of a fashion model, thus 35 inches hits her a couple of inches past tailbone. (On other people, 35 inches, almost 3 feet of hair, would likely hit at thigh length.)


----------



## Silverstreaks

Chicoro said:


> Do you mix with a fork or with a blender or an electric whisk? I see that long hair in your avatar. I SEE you with all that hair! Trying to sneak in under the radar...



I just realized that my response that I wrote ended up as a single letter.  I’m sorry.
I make my blend using a hand held electric mixer.  I melt the butter using the hot water bath method first, then add the other oils to it then blend.  I then place it in the freezer to solidify it more quickly.  The firmness retained when then left out in room temperature will depend on the amount of liquid oil used.  I like to have coconut oil in it as it helps make the final result softer or firmer based on room temperature.
I hope to have gained a decent amount of length by the end of December.  I promise I won’t hide it from you .  I will post here and in the Classic Length thread, my fantasy full length goal.  I don’t like radar, especially when it’s followed by sirens!


----------



## Dominga11

My first shea butter 3 strand twist out!  Yay, so excited.  I used Aunt Jackie's gel instead of Ecostyler and the curl pattern held quite well.  My hair usually looks like a wavy puff ball, but my new BFF shea butter has given me so much definition.  I need to use my detangler brush a little bit more to smooth out the frizz but I am still quite pleased.


----------



## Chicoro

@Dominga11
How long did you leave your hair to dry? Did you wash it before? What was your process?


----------



## Chicoro

Silverstreaks said:


> I just realized that my response that I wrote ended up as a single letter.  I’m sorry.
> I make my blend using a hand held electric mixer.  I melt the butter using the hot water bath method first, then add the other oils to it then blend.  I then place it in the freezer to solidify it more quickly.  The firmness retained when then left out in room temperature will depend on the amount of liquid oil used.  I like to have coconut oil in it as it helps make the final result softer or firmer based on room temperature.
> I hope to have gained a decent amount of length by the end of December.  I promise I won’t hide it from you .  I will post here and in the Classic Length thread, my fantasy full length goal.  I don’t like radar, especially when it’s followed by sirens!



No problem! It's good to see progress. You are always  welcomed over here!


----------



## Chicoro

This weekend marks the end of November.  The Shea train is coming to the end of the ride in about 30 days. To Queen Shea, I'd like to say thanks for the ride, Lady!

I've secured the location for the Shea Made Hair Unicorns Extravagaza at the Cite du Cinema, in Paris. It overlooks the Seine River.  The Shea Made Unicorns in the 2018 Hall of Fame will be flying first class. Although we will have an economy class, the plane is reserved exclusively for Shea hair challengers and participants. Shea products will be at your disposal aboard and during your entire flight.

Let me know if you will be requesting a vegetarian plate!


----------



## Belle Du Jour

Any reputable sellers on Amazon?  If not, I'll order from Three CayG  My current tub will be finished in probably a few weeks


----------



## Chicoro

Belle Du Jour said:


> Any reputable sellers on Amazon?  If not, I'll order from Three CayG  My current tub will be finished in probably a few weeks



I suggest ThreeCayG! I can't order in France. Otherwise, I'd have a backroom stocked with her stuff.


----------



## Belle Du Jour

Chicoro said:


> I suggest ThreeCayG! I can't order in France. Otherwise, I'd have a backroom stocked with her stuff.



Thank you.  The shipping is kinda high but I trust your advice   I'll start with 5 lbs.


----------



## Chicoro

Belle Du Jour said:


> Thank you.  The shipping is kinda high but I trust your advice   I'll start with 5 lbs.



I didn't know her shipping was high. I just know that people are super satisfied with the products they get. I spoke to her for about 15 minutes on the telephone once. She talked about how important it was to get the shipping process correct, from Africa to North America, because that is where so much of the [other] brands get damaged.  All this to say that she seems to respect her suppliers, the product and her customers! You can't beat that.


----------



## sarumoki

Belle Du Jour said:


> Thank you.  The shipping is kinda high but I trust your advice   I'll start with 5 lbs.


I agree that the shipping is high, but I will say that I received my order very quickly and I'm very satisfied with what I got.


----------



## caribeandiva

I’m running out of whipped Shea. I better get on the 3cayg train so I’m caught unprepared. I’m too lazy to measure Shea though. That’s why I’ve been buying the 1 lb tubs at my local bss. If shipping is expensive then it’s not cost effective to get anything less than 5 lbs from 3cayg.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> I’m running out of whipped Shea. I better get on the 3cayg train so I’m caught unprepared. I’m too lazy to measure Shea though. That’s why I’ve been buying the 1 lb tubs at my local bss. If shipping is expensive then it’s not cost effective to get anything less than 5 lbs from 3cayg.



I wish I could buy me some from her. But, I received 7 kgs of Shea butter from Mali in 2018. So, I've been well stocked with some good stuff. In fact, I don't think I've bought in Shea in all of 2018.


----------



## Chicoro

@Dominga11 ,

Yoo hoo! Can you share the process you used to get that twist out popping? What shampoo and conditioner did you use, please? Did you let your twists dry overnight?


----------



## Chicoro

Night, night ya'll! Be sure to share your hauls if you get some Shea butter. I enjoy living vicariously through your purchases.


----------



## SunkissedLife

caribeandiva said:


> I’m running out of whipped Shea. I better get on the 3cayg train so I’m caught unprepared. I’m too lazy to measure Shea though. That’s why I’ve been buying the 1 lb tubs at my local bss. If shipping is expensive then it’s not cost effective to get anything less than 5 lbs from 3cayg.



I ordered 5 lbs and let me tell you, that is a lot of Shea! I don't think I'll need to restock for a long while! It comes well sealed but is too big to store in the fridge, think the size of those round gallon ice creams at the grocery story. I just keep mine tucked away in my bedroom.

I would definitely suggest ordering from her though. She has great quality Shea Butter. I use an ice cream scoop to get mine out and don't worry about too much measuring as I've been making my mixes mostly Shea Butter based on @Chicoro suggestion a while back. I use ~1-2 tablespoon of sweet almond oil or EVCO to 1 scoop of Shea Butter and whip it to the gods until smooth/creamy. Once done I add lavender essential oil and whip it once more to incorporate everything and store in small jars. My whipped mix usually lasts me at least a month before I need to whip up a new batch and I'm heavy handed.

I have been thinking about adding castor oil and/or sunflower oil for my next batch...


----------



## caribeandiva

SunkissedLife said:


> I ordered 5 lbs and let me tell you, that is a lot of Shea! I don't think I'll need to restock for a long while! It comes well sealed but is too big to store in the fridge, think the size of those round gallon ice creams at the grocery story. I just keep mine tucked away in my bedroom.
> 
> I would definitely suggest ordering from her though. She has great quality Shea Butter. I use an ice cream scoop to get mine out and don't worry about too much measuring as I've been making my mixes mostly Shea Butter based on @Chicoro suggestion a while back. I use ~1-2 tablespoon of sweet almond oil or EVCO to 1 scoop of Shea Butter and whip it to the gods until smooth/creamy. Once done I add lavender essential oil and whip it once more to incorporate everything and store in small jars. My whipped mix usually lasts me at least a month before I need to whip up a new batch and I'm heavy handed.
> 
> I have been thinking about adding castor oil and/or sunflower oil for my next batch...


I just had an idea. I could order 5 one pound batches. That should solve everything.


----------



## Chicoro

SunkissedLife said:


> I ordered 5 lbs and let me tell you, that is a lot of Shea! I don't think I'll need to restock for a long while! It comes well sealed but is too big to store in the fridge, think the size of those round gallon ice creams at the grocery story. I just keep mine tucked away in my bedroom.
> 
> I would definitely suggest ordering from her though. She has great quality Shea Butter. I use an ice cream scoop to get mine out and don't worry about too much measuring as I've been making my mixes mostly Shea Butter based on @Chicoro suggestion a while back. I use ~1-2 tablespoon of sweet almond oil or EVCO to 1 scoop of Shea Butter and whip it to the gods until smooth/creamy. Once done I add lavender essential oil and whip it once more to incorporate everything and store in small jars. My whipped mix usually lasts me at least a month before I need to whip up a new batch and I'm heavy handed.
> 
> I have been thinking about adding castor oil and/or sunflower oil for my next batch...




Where are the photos of this scoopable golden goodness?


----------



## sissimpson

Today's butter:
2 ounces cocoa butter
4 ounces mango butter
8 ounces of Madam Shea
4 ounces of coconut oil
4 ounces of moringa oil

fragranced with lavender, cinnamon and orange essential oils.

I'm in love


----------



## Chicoro

sissimpson said:


> Today's butter:
> 2 ounces cocoa butter
> 4 ounces mango butter
> *8 ounces of Madam Shea*
> 4 ounces of coconut oil
> 4 ounces of moringa oil
> 
> fragranced with lavender, cinnamon and orange essential oils.
> 
> I'm in love



I see you respected the Queen and let her rule the butter with the 8 ounces! I am sure your butter smells delicious. Don't hurt anyone sniffing you, though.


----------



## sunflora

It's getting super cold now. Both my skin and hair are asking for a thicker shea butter whip. Guess I'll get that done tonight! I'll mix in what's left of my Innate Life Rose Elixir for fragrance since I got two more bottles on black friday. Hope the scent takes a least a little!


----------



## Chicoro

sunflora said:


> It's getting super cold now. Both my skin and hair are asking for a thicker shea butter whip. Guess I'll get that done tonight! I'll mix in what's left of my Innate Life Rose Elixir for fragrance since I got two more bottles on black friday. Hope the scent takes a least a little!



If you go to post #1, and scroll down, there are some tips from one of our posters on how to scent your concoctions and creations. Let me know if you look for it and you can't find it!


----------



## sunflora

Chicoro said:


> If you go to post #1, and scroll down, there are some tips from one of our posters on how to scent your concoctions and creations. Let me know if you look for it and you can't find it!



Found it!!! I'll probably start with 10 drops to be safe, I'd rather too light than too strong. Thanks!


----------



## Chicoro

Yes! I am glad we have that info there. Who wants to dig through 5,000 posts to find something? Not me!


----------



## Chicoro

It's Extravaganza Month!!!! December is here! 27 more days to go.
Savoring every day with my Queen Shea Bae !


----------



## awhyley

Wow, can't believe I'm just stumbling into the thread.  Is it too late to hop on the Shea train?  Maybe I should jump on in 2019.  These are alot of pages to get through.


----------



## Chicoro

awhyley said:


> Wow, can't believe I'm just stumbling into the thread.  Is it too late to hop on the Shea train?  Maybe I should jump on in 2019.  *These are alot of pages to get through.*




It is NEVER too late to jump on the Shea butter train! 

This particular trip will be ending on December 28th, 2018, though. I don't know if there may be  another Shea butter challenge in 2019.  But I do know that I will not personally be starting it or leading it. 

You can go to the very first post of this thread. Within post #1 are all the discoveries and most salient points we've learned over the course of the year. 

Also, you will see that we have a Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame. I listed the person's screen name and noted the post # when that person was discovered or 'outted' as a hair unicorn. Every single one of those posts, except the ones nominated for their great Shea blends and mixes,  contain a photograph. You can easily scroll through this thread to find their post and their photo. 

If you use the first post, you should be able to get a gist of 90% of what occurred in this thread with over 4,000 posts.


----------



## awhyley

Nearly 5,000 posts!  Only 17 more posts to go!

eta: (oops, 16 now)


----------



## Chicoro

awhyley said:


> Nearly 5,000 posts!  Only 17 more posts to go!
> 
> eta: (oops, 16 now)



Yes, we had fun! Let me speak for myself. I had fun. You won't be able to see the fun in the summary post. That can only be experienced by going through the thread. Much of the things posted in here is 'silliness'. But we all definitely  need some of that in our lives, every day.


----------



## Chicoro

There are lots of beautiful Shea butter mixes and concoctions. Unfortunately, I did not pull those out and reference the thread number. So, that will require going through the thread to ding those.


----------



## Chicoro

@Alma Petra  asked me this question in post #7. 

How does Shea butter work to help hair growth and retention? *I don't know, really. I don't have any scientific studies that I could reference.*

I have not found any scientific study that answers this directly. But I do believe I have found some answers.


----------



## Chicoro

By the time January 1st,  2018 had rolled around, we already had 600 posts in this thread!


----------



## Chicoro

By January 2nd, 2018 we had 700 posts!


----------



## Chicoro

Has anyone reached a new goal length during this challenge?


----------



## Chicoro

Is anyone planning to heat straighten their hair and post photos?


----------



## Chicoro

Is anyone planning to cut all their hair because they retained so much length?


----------



## Chicoro

Has anyone had a set-back due to using Shea butter?


----------



## Chicoro

Has anyone discovered a new Shea butter product that has produced great results for you?


----------



## Chicoro

Has anyone grown hair in a bald spot due to Shea butter?


----------



## Chicoro

Has anyone been using a Shea butter supplier that has not been mentioned here?


----------



## Chicoro

Karmi said:


> Adding my January starting pic. My hair just reaches BSL. My goal for this year is MBL but would love to make it to WL.
> 
> Im struggling with ssk so I'm hoping shea butter and stretched styles will help eliminate them as much as possible. I'll be using shea butter mixes from APB and Kindred Butters.
> 
> I'll eventually make a diy shea butter and mango butter whip. The pics you ladies are posting of your butter whips are absolutely delicious.
> 
> I think I'll also incorporate the CP hair tea or rose water for daily spritz and seal with shea butter.
> 
> View attachment 420750



Did you make it to MBL ?


----------



## Chicoro

Has anyone stunned those around them because of the beauty imparted to their hair by Shea butter? Has anyone asked you, "WHAT have you been doing to your hair? It looks so different!"


----------



## Chicoro

Has anyone discovered something about Shea butter that has not been mentioned in this thread, and would like to share it?


----------



## Chicoro

Here it is post # 5000! Amazing!!!!!

​


----------



## yamilee21

sissimpson said:


> Today's butter:
> *2 ounces cocoa butter*
> 4 ounces mango butter
> 8 ounces of Madam Shea
> 4 ounces of coconut oil
> 4 ounces of moringa oil
> 
> fragranced with lavender, cinnamon and orange essential oils. ...



Interesting, I use cocoa butter in the shea mix that I make for my skin, but not in the one for my hair... I always find that it hardens too much to use in hair, since it can't be worked in as much the way it can on skin. Do you usually include cocoa butter?


----------



## Chicoro

My hair looks a whole let better. Although I started out 1 inch from tailbone in January 2018, that *same hair is still about 1/4 and inch away.** So, I've not gained length in that area. But, I've gained length, thickness and health in other areas. I've decided to not put any heat on my hair until Summer of 2019. I'm going to continue with my processes that I cultivated in 2017 and now 2018.

*My 4 Main Hair Processes for 2019:*

Shea butter mix
No Comb Method
Ends Routine
Baggie Method 3.0 (added back October 2018)
*Correction: *See post #5010 below!**


----------



## Chicoro

Any Shea thoughts are welcomed!


----------



## Chicoro

beauti said:


> *You got me like..
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Did you make it to tailbone?


----------



## Atthatday

Ok, I’m going to chime in, after lurking on this thread for months.

I attempted to go natural for 6 months, got tired and got a relaxed. In my relaxed and transistioning states, I tried a shea butter mixture that worked. Though I haven’t been consistent in my usage, I can tell when I use it. My ends look totally different when I use it nightly to roll my hair.

Currently, my last mixture, on relaxed ends, consisted of: shea butter, mango butter, crisco and some other stuff (I misplaced my recipe), and I plan on applying it consistently until the end of the year. Shea butter is the TRUTH!!


----------



## Daina

Chicoro said:


> Has anyone reached a new goal length during this challenge?



I am getting close to HL I think...I always get confused on where the lines are for each length! I'm between WL and HL after trimming twice this year which I contribute to my consistent use of Queen Shea throughout the winter and spring. I didn't use it as heavily during the summer but I am back at it now. User for life!!!!


----------



## LivingInPeace

I fell off the shea train for about two months and I could tell the difference. My hair felt dry and angry.So last weekend I finally motivated myself to whip up a batch. I’ve been using it every night on my ends and edges. My hair is so much softer now. I’m going to apply it daily until the end of the year. I also trimmed my ends on 11/29. I was seeing way too many split ends. I hope the shea will help with that.


----------



## Silverstreaks

Well, it’s official.  Time to make a new batch!


----------



## sissimpson

yamilee21 said:


> Interesting, I use cocoa butter in the shea mix that I make for my skin, but not in the one for my hair... I always find that it hardens too much to use in hair, since it can't be worked in as much the way it can on skin. Do you usually include cocoa butter?



I don't always use cocoa butter. I think I will add another 4 ounces of oil to this mix, maybe pumpkin seed oil.


----------



## Chicoro

*I'm cracking! *

I measured my hair last night. I wet my braids and finger detangled my hair. I was re-doing my braids and re-applying Shea butter.

*It's official: *My hair is past the area where the 'behind splits'.  All of my hair *by no means* is at this length, but a thick, tendril of hair is there. I would define a tendril as being the size of those whole curls I used to lose. If interested, for a photographic reference of the tendril size I'm talking about, please see *post #2* of this thread.

I have no photo. You all are going to have to trust me on this one! 
There will be no booty shots from me. 

I incorrectly wrote in a post above, *#5002,* that I had about 1/4 inch to go to get to this point. I was wrong. Because, I was pulling on my dry hair just out of the braid.

This is a *milestone *for me and my hair!

Had it NOT been for my setback in 2012, I don't think I would have ever gotten here knowingly with a process that I can document and repeat. Thank you set-back 2012!

I'll take some Shea butter with that egg.  I thank you, Queen Shea.  I'm going to   keep on going and see where it leads me.


----------



## Chicoro

Atthatday said:


> Ok, I’m going to chime in, after lurking on this thread for months.
> 
> I attempted to go natural for 6 months, got tired and got a relaxed. In my relaxed and transistioning states, I tried a shea butter mixture that worked. Though I haven’t been consistent in my usage, I can tell when I use it. *My ends look totally different when I use it nightly to roll my hair.*
> 
> Currently, my last mixture, on relaxed ends, consisted of: shea butter, mango butter, crisco and some other stuff (I misplaced my recipe), and I plan on applying it consistently until the end of the year. Shea butter is the TRUTH!!



Are your ends smoother? What's the difference? Congratulations for hoping on the Shea Train!


----------



## Chicoro

Daina said:


> I am getting close to HL I think...I always get confused on where the lines are for each length! I'm between WL and HL after trimming twice this year which I contribute to my consistent use of Queen Shea throughout the winter and spring. I didn't use it as heavily during the summer but I am back at it now. User for life!!!!



You are at hip length! Can you post your photo here, too? I think that would encourage others and be quite helpful. How fabulous that you can attribute your length gains to something you did or used consciously: Queen Shea! 

I hope you post your pictures for us here! People would love to see the length that you have gained. I enjoyed seeing those photos of yours in the other thread in which you posted.


----------



## Atthatday

Chicoro said:


> Are your ends smoother? What's the difference? Congratulations for hoping on the Shea Train!



Yes, when I do use the mixture, my ends are like smooth butter. 

Sisters, thank you for opening my mind and broadening my knowledge. 

Special thanks to @Chicoro!!!


----------



## Chicoro

LivingInPeace said:


> I fell off the shea train for about two months and I could tell the difference. *My hair felt dry and angry.*So last weekend I finally motivated myself to whip up a batch. I’ve been using it every night on my ends and edges. My hair is so much softer now. I’m going to apply it daily until the end of the year. I also trimmed my ends on 11/29. I was seeing way too many split ends. I hope the shea will help with that.



In general, does your hair tend to split? Or do you think because you stopped using Shea butter it started to split? Shea tends to help keep ends smooth and pretty. 

For me, Shea butter is not enough to keep my ends from splitting. I do an Ends Routine. First, I saturate the ends of my hair with water. I put castor oil, or whatever oil I have at my disposal, on the ends of my hair. Then, I saturate with Shea butter if I am wearing a baggie for the day, which I now do daily. 

If your style allows for it, I think adding water optimizes Shea butters sealing characteristics. The more moisture you have on your hair, the more moisture it can seal into the hair.


----------



## Chicoro

Atthatday said:


> Yes, when I do use the mixture, my ends are like smooth butter.
> 
> Sisters, thank you for opening my mind and broadening my knowledge.
> 
> Special thanks to @Chicoro!!!



You are welcome, @Atthatday !
I'll take that special thanks! I got knots on my forehead, a fat gut. So, I could use a little extra support!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> I started a thread some 10 years ago on here about a scientific study done on Ayurveda. *The scientists found that mice that they used Ayurveda on had softer, smoother fur and other stuff like that. I can’t remember all of it*.



Awww  how cute!


----------



## lalla

I tried stretching my hair ( I am 17 weeks post relaxer) and it's very close to hip length. that's the longest my hair has ever been but I will know for sure when I relax next week. 
My routine for the past two months: scurl + shea butter, I wear a upart kinky straight wig.


----------



## Chicoro

lalla said:


> I tried stretching my hair ( I am 17 weeks post relaxer) and it's very close to hip length. that's the longest my hair has ever been but I will know for sure when I relax next week.
> My routine for the past two months: scurl + shea butter, I wear a upart kinky straight wig.





Great job @lalla ! Keep us posted, please. Can we see it?  Are you relaxing or are you having it done? Even if there is no picture, I KNOW it will be gorgeous.


----------



## LivingInPeace

Chicoro said:


> In general, does your hair tend to split? Or do you think because you stopped using Shea butter it started to split? Shea tends to help keep ends smooth and pretty.
> 
> For me, Shea butter is not enough to keep my ends from splitting. I do an Ends Routine. First, I saturate the ends of my hair with water. I put castor oil, or whatever oil I have at my disposal, on the ends of my hair. Then, I saturate with Shea butter if I am wearing a baggie for the day, which I now do daily.
> 
> If your style allows for it, I think adding water optimizes Shea butters sealing characteristics. The more moisture you have on your hair, the more moisture it can seal into the hair.


My hair tends to split, especially in the front. I was trying not to put water on it this week because I had done a roller set. My intention from here forward is to wet my ends nightly and put on my Shea.


----------



## Chicoro

LivingInPeace said:


> My hair tends to split, especially in the front. I was trying not to put water on it this week because I had done a roller set. My intention from here forward is to wet my ends nightly and put on my Shea.



Is the front area that you style frequently, ie undergoes a lot of frequent manipulation?


----------



## Sally.

I was experiencing some neck and shoulder pain and didn’t have the ability to do the LCB method (liquid-cream-Butter), so I just used some of my East African Shea Butter. It left my hair really soft, moisturized, and tangle free. I don’t even need to do all of the whipping, mixing, and adding a bunch of products to my hair. I used to make using Shea Butter so complicated but I’ve realized that I can actually apply it straight to wet hair (as long as it’s the East African variety/nilotica). 

Now I just need to find a protective style/wig that I can wear while I am moisturizing my hair with Shea Butter. I am going to try this consistently for the next 3 months to see my results. If this really helps change my dry hair and leads to more growth, I will be mind blown. It will also feel so liberating (both in time, money, and space) to not have to be so dependent upon so many freaking hair products.


----------



## Daina

Chicoro said:


> You are at hip length! Can you post your photo here, too? I think that would encourage others and be quite helpful. How fabulous that you can attribute your length gains to something you did or used consciously: Queen Shea!
> 
> I hope you post your pictures for us here! People would love to see the length that you have gained. I enjoyed seeing those photos of yours in the other thread in which you posted.



Sure no problem, here you go! I've also started using the shea butter when my hair is straight as well on the last 5 inches of the ends. Hoping to be full HL in 2019.


----------



## Chicoro

Daina said:


> Sure no problem, here you go! I've also started using the shea butter when my hair is straight as well on the last 5 inches of the ends. Hoping to be full HL in 2019.



Thanks for posting. You WILL be full hip length by December 2019, barring no major cuts or set-backs. It is very do-able at your current length!  

Using the hair underneath your finger, I'd say you have a minimum of three (3) inches to go to get to hip length. In an average growing cycle, you get about 6 inches per 12 months. Even with some trimming and breakage (but we hope not!), you have a very good chance of making your goal by December 2019, or sooner.


----------



## LivingInPeace

Chicoro said:


> Is the front area that you style frequently, ie undergoes a lot of frequent manipulation?


No. Not really. Even when I was relaxed, the front never grew as long as the rest of my hair. I remember back in the day I was at a new stylist and she said “Do you want to grow out your bangs?” I said, “I didn’t have anyone cut my hair into bangs.” She said, “So it just broke off into a style?”


----------



## Chicoro

LivingInPeace said:


> No. Not really. Even when I was relaxed, the front never grew as long as the rest of my hair. I remember back in the day I was at a new stylist and she said “Do you want to grow out your bangs?” I said, “I didn’t have anyone cut my hair into bangs.” She said, “So it just broke off into a style?”



Is the texture different in the front of your hair, in comparison to different areas of your head?


----------



## LivingInPeace

Chicoro said:


> Is the texture different in the front of your hair, in comparison to different areas of your head?


I have a mix of type 4 textures all over. It curls easily. It’s not any finer than the other areas. I think it just hates me and likes to hurt my feelings.


----------



## Chicoro

LivingInPeace said:


> I have a mix of type 4 textures all over. It curls easily. It’s not any finer than the other areas. I think it just hates me and likes to hurt my feelings.



Usually, hair that breaks more than other areas tends to not be finer. It tends to be coarser. It's the coarser hair that needs the extra love and pampering. It doesn't hate you. You have to learn to better understand it. It's trying to communicate with you. So, you have to listen without judgement. Once you understand, it will respond to your love and attention with beauty and health.


----------



## sarumoki

lalla said:


> I tried stretching my hair ( I am 17 weeks post relaxer) and it's very close to hip length. that's the longest my hair has ever been but I will know for sure when I relax next week.
> My routine for the past two months: scurl + shea butter, I wear a upart kinky straight wig.


How do you keep that much hair under a wig?


----------



## LivingInPeace

Chicoro said:


> Usually, hair that breaks more than other areas tends to not be finer. It tends to be coarser. It's the coarser hair that needs the extra love and pampering. It doesn't hate you. You have to learn to better understand it. It's trying to communicate with you. So, you have to listen without judgement. Once you understand, it will respond to your love and attention with beauty and health.


So, you’re saying that my bangs and I need to work on our relationship? Maybe counseling would help? Some journaling? Maybe a long weekend together at a bed and breakfast to recapture the romance?


----------



## Chicoro

LivingInPeace said:


> So, you’re saying that my bangs and I need to work on our relationship? Maybe counseling would help? Some journaling? Maybe a long weekend together at a bed and breakfast to recapture the romance?



Perhaps...


----------



## lalla

sarumoki said:


> How do you keep that much hair under a wig?


Cornrows. They keep the top part quite flat.


----------



## sunflora

Chicoro said:


> Usually, hair that breaks more than other areas tends to not be finer. It tends to be coarser. It's the coarser hair that needs the extra love and pampering. It doesn't hate you. You have to learn to better understand it. It's trying to communicate with you. So, you have to listen without judgement. Once you understand, it will respond to your love and attention with beauty and health.



Chicoro has a point here. I have an area to the right of my head that is far more coarse than the rest of my hair. I range from 3c - 4a, but this area may be 4b, or is simply just dry. Wash day was yesterday and it took me a significantly longer time to detangle this side. I used to try to detangle it at the same speed of the rest of my hair, but the frazzled ends are evidence that this was not the way to go. It was a lengthy process of very slowly working through the hair, stopping if any tangling happened, using my fingers to prevent knots, etc. Took forever, but the hair has been given what it needs to stop breaking.

Second, my front of hair area suffers and my bangs have trouble growing back due to heat and mechanical damage. Unknowingly, when I would straighten my hair, the frontmost part of my hair would be the part with leftover product (like deep conditioner, and it only takes a tiny bit to start cooking) or that I would go over more times to get the 'look' I wanted. It's been the shortest part of my hair for as long as I can remember, but the things I did to it were so in my subconcious that I didn't pay any attention to it. Mechnical damage was wearing buns - I would use my BBB to sweep that part into the bun every day when I bunned. This can and will cause damage! A lot of people aren't aware that brushing the hair /smoothing it out the same way frequently can cause mechanical damage, especially when it is wet and something like a hard bristle brush is used. I've hence stopped using the BBB on that section, instead I twist it and pin it back with a bobby and it creates a rather elegant looking bun.

All that to say is, it may sound silly, but yes you do have to take a step back, go through your motions and really pay attention to what it is you're doing with your hair to figure out these 'mysteries'.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@Chicoro My brain kept reading “behind splits” as “behind the splits” and I was very confused  I was like behind what splits? My brain’s auto correct is very funny sometimes.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

lalla said:


> Cornrows. They keep the top part quite flat.


I agree. I can’t do twists or single braids because my hair gets too puffy underneath the wigs.


----------



## Chicoro

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @Chicoro My brain kept reading “behind splits” as “behind the splits” and I was very confused  I was like behind what splits? My brain’s auto correct is very funny sometimes.



(Butt crack sounds so crass! I was trying to be polite by not writing that!)


----------



## Chicoro

I went through this thread from post #1 until post #5035.

I missed several Shea Made Hair Unicorns!

@Coilystep  post # 1375
@keranikki post #166
@NappyNelle post # 1366
@Alma Petra post # 2081
@flyygirlll2 post # 2623
@abioni  post # 3335
@icsonia22  post # 3377
@LivingInPeace  post # 3946
@sarumoki  post #4380
@Dominga11 post # TBD

@caribeandiva ,
Can you create an award for all these ladies, please? The date can be today: December 2nd, 2018, please. It's a lot. We can wait until you have time!


----------



## Chicoro

*"Shea-ologist"
*
_Coined by @Goombay_Summer _
_in post #4415!_
​


----------



## flyygirlll2

@Chicoro Awww thank you! 
I don’t feel like a unicorn yet though. I think i’ll need to get to TBL or something with the way my shrinkage is set up to enter that status lol.


----------



## Alma Petra

Chicoro said:


> I went through this thread from post #1 until post #5035.
> 
> I missed several Shea Made Hair Unicorns!
> 
> @Coilystep  post # 1375
> @keranikki post #166
> @NappyNelle post # 1366
> @Alma Petra post # 2081
> @flyygirlll2 post # 2623
> @abioni  post # 3335
> @icsonia22  post # 3377
> @LivingInPeace  post # 3946
> @sarumoki  post #4380
> @Dominga11 post # TBD
> 
> @caribeandiva ,
> Can you create an award for all these ladies, please? The date can be today: December 2nd, 2018, please. It's a lot. We can wait until you have time!


Awww Chicoro you are so kind! Do you know that I had to big chop my hair recently?


----------



## Chicoro

Alma Petra said:


> Awww Chicoro you are so kind! *Do you know that I had to big chop my hair recentl*y?



No, what happened?


----------



## Alma Petra

Chicoro said:


> No, what happened?




I was planning to transition but I had a setback, severe shedding due to the medication isotretinoin followed by a long period of neglect. My hair got matted unsalvageably and I had to chop it all off.

I went from this

View media item 129369
to this

View media item 129939


----------



## Chicoro

Alma Petra said:


> I was planning to transition but I had a setback, severe shedding due to the medication isotretinoin followed by a long period of neglect. My hair got matted unsalvageably and I had to chop it all off.
> 
> I went from this
> 
> View media item 129369
> to this
> 
> View media item 129939



Firstly, I hope you are feeling okay and that you have things stabilized in your body so that your health is  on track. Regarding your hair, although it was a set-back, it looks gorgeous to me, even at the current length. Set-backs are never fun at the outset, but they can teach us things that smooth sailing can't. You have the knowledge and us, to help you continue on your hair journey. If your hair could get to that length once, it can get there and beyond, again.  By the way, you have beautiful hair and skin. And, you have the most gorgeous, long, slender, swan-like neck!  So, hang with us. You take of your health, and we will support you as it relates to your hair! All is not lost! Your are a still a newly crowned Shea-Made Hair Unicorn, in my book!


----------



## Dominga11

Chicoro said:


> @Dominga11 ,
> 
> Yoo hoo! Can you share the process you used to get that twist out popping? What shampoo and conditioner did you use, please? Did you let your twists dry overnight?



The crazy part is that I didn’t even try.  I had given up on twist outs a long time ago and these results have really shocked me.  My goal was to keep the twists from unraveling, which has been a chronic issue with my attempt to protective style.  I noticed that when I protective style on my days off, I have tremendously less shedding, so minimizing the manipulation of my hair on a daily basis was my chief goal.

I washed, conditioned and detangled my hair in the shower.  I then sat under a hooded dryer with a generous amount of my deep conditioner for 15 minutes.  I then rinsed out the deep conditioner and t-shirt dried my hair.  I applied my DIY leave-in and let that soak in for about then minutes, then I then sectioned my hair, detangled, and began applying my Shea butter mix and Aunt Jackie’s Don’t Shrink gel to each section individually before 3-strand twisting.  I twisted my hair around 3pm and  left it alone for about 3 days before taking it down.

I really didn’t pay attention to how much I detangled my hair.  I really focused on making consistent sized parts and applying an equal amount of product to each strand.  I think if I actually pay attention to smoothing my hair as I twist, I will eliminate the frizz. 

I was thinking about adding Mango butter to my Shea mix to add moisture, but I am scared now.  I don’t want to mess up a good thing.  What do you ladies think?

*Products Used:*

Herbal Essences® Color Me Happy Shampoo and Conditioner

SheaMoisture Manuka Honey & Mafura Oil Intensive Hydration Treatment Masque

*DIY Leave in conditioner spray bottle*: 1/4 cup each: Aloe Vera gel, Aussie _Mega Moist Conditioner, Vegetable glycerin, and water_

_*DIY Shea butter mix:* I melt the Shea butter in a double boiler and add all of the non-essential oils to it once melted.  I then mix the mixture in my Kitchen Aid mixer until well incorporated and then freeze for 15 minutes.  I then mix, freeze and repeat 4 times, and the last time I mix, I add in the essential oils._

_1 lb Shea Butter_
_5 drops Peppermint Essential Oil_
_1  drops Lavender Essential Oil_
_1 cup of my DIY Ayurvedic Oil Blend: I steep the following in a double boiler for 5 minutes_
_¼ cup Jojoba Oil_
_¼ cup Jamaican Black Castor Oil_
_¼ cup Extra Virgin Olive Oil_
_¼ cup Safflower oil_
_¼ cup Sunflower Seed oil_
_2 tablespoons Fenugreek powder_
_ 1 teaspoon each of Henna, Amla, Aritha, Brahmi and Shikakai powder_
Aunt Jackie’s Don’t Shrink Gel


----------



## Prettyeyes

I will be using a Shea butter DC!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> I went through this thread from post #1 until post #5035.
> 
> I missed several Shea Made Hair Unicorns!
> 
> @Coilystep  post # 1375
> @keranikki post #166
> @NappyNelle post # 1366
> @Alma Petra post # 2081
> @flyygirlll2 post # 2623
> @abioni  post # 3335
> @icsonia22  post # 3377
> @LivingInPeace  post # 3946
> @sarumoki  post #4380
> @Dominga11 post # TBD
> 
> @caribeandiva ,
> Can you create an award for all these ladies, please? The date can be today: December 2nd, 2018, please. It's a lot. We can wait until you have time!


I’m on it!


----------



## brg240

Thanks for liking a post of mine  Chicoro! Bc of that I just used some Shea for the first time in a long time.

Going to try to wig it 3 weeks each month this winter and seal my hair really well with Shea


----------



## caribeandiva

Welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!! @keranikki @Coilystep @NappyNelle @Alma Petra @flyygirlll2 @abioni @icsonia22 @LivingInPeace @sarumoki @Dominga11


----------



## caribeandiva

Alma Petra said:


> I was planning to transition but I had a setback, severe shedding due to the medication isotretinoin followed by a long period of neglect. My hair got matted unsalvageably and I had to chop it all off.
> 
> I went from this
> 
> View media item 129369
> to this
> 
> View media item 129939


You’re very pretty!


----------



## sunflora

*screams*

My shea mix turned out awesome! Super simple:
Unrefined ivory shea butter
Rose powder (1-2 tbsp?)
Sunflower oil (1-2 tbsp?)
A bit of innate life Rose Elixir
10 drops Rose EO

It smells like chocolate roses, but somewhat faint. And it's super duper rich. I need to use less of it on my hair than I used with my other mix.



My skin loves it!!


----------



## brg240

sunflora said:


> Chicoro has a point here. I have an area to the right of my head that is far more coarse than the rest of my hair. I range from 3c - 4a, but this area may be 4b, or is simply just dry. Wash day was yesterday and it took me a significantly longer time to detangle this side. I used to try to detangle it at the same speed of the rest of my hair, but the frazzled ends are evidence that this was not the way to go. It was a lengthy process of very slowly working through the hair, stopping if any tangling happened, using my fingers to prevent knots, etc. Took forever, but the hair has been given what it needs to stop breaking.
> 
> Second, my front of hair area suffers and my bangs have trouble growing back due to heat and mechanical damage. Unknowingly, when I would straighten my hair, the frontmost part of my hair would be the part with leftover product (like deep conditioner, and it only takes a tiny bit to start cooking) or that I would go over more times to get the 'look' I wanted. It's been the shortest part of my hair for as long as I can remember, but the things I did to it were so in my subconcious that I didn't pay any attention to it. Mechnical damage was wearing buns - I would use my BBB to sweep that part into the bun every day when I bunned. This can and will cause damage! A lot of people aren't aware that brushing the hair /smoothing it out the same way frequently can cause mechanical damage, especially when it is wet and something like a hard bristle brush is used. I've hence stopped using the BBB on that section, instead I twist it and pin it back with a bobby and it creates a rather elegant looking bun.
> 
> All that to say is, it may sound silly, but yes you do have to take a step back, go through your motions and really pay attention to what it is you're doing with your hair to figure out these 'mysteries'.


Can you post a pic by what you mean by your bun method?

My hair is broken in the very front and I know it’s because of buns and ponytails  you’d think 10 years in I’d have figured out a hairstyle that works well but not yet


----------



## sunflora

brg240 said:


> Can you post a pic by what you mean by your bun method?
> 
> My hair is broken in the very front and I know it’s because of buns and ponytails  you’d think 10 years in I’d have figured out a hairstyle that works well but not yet



I wish I had a better pic but here:



I just rolled the hair back.

I know your pain, I've been doing that hair style for maybe 6 years, wondering where my fringe and edges went. Oh well, at least we're learning.


----------



## Chicoro

Dominga11 said:


> The crazy part is that I didn’t even try.  I had given up on twist outs a long time ago and these results have really shocked me.  My goal was to keep the twists from unraveling, which has been a chronic issue with my attempt to protective style.  I noticed that when I protective style on my days off, I have tremendously less shedding, so minimizing the manipulation of my hair on a daily basis was my chief goal.
> 
> I washed, conditioned and detangled my hair in the shower.  I then sat under a hooded dryer with a generous amount of my deep conditioner for 15 minutes.  I then rinsed out the deep conditioner and t-shirt dried my hair.  I applied my DIY leave-in and let that soak in for about then minutes, then I then sectioned my hair, detangled, and began applying my Shea butter mix and Aunt Jackie’s Don’t Shrink gel to each section individually before 3-strand twisting.  I twisted my hair around 3pm and  left it alone for about 3 days before taking it down.
> 
> I really didn’t pay attention to how much I detangled my hair.  I really focused on making consistent sized parts and applying an equal amount of product to each strand.  I think if I actually pay attention to smoothing my hair as I twist, I will eliminate the frizz.
> 
> I was thinking about adding Mango butter to my Shea mix to add moisture, but I am scared now.  I don’t want to mess up a good thing.  What do you ladies think?
> 
> *Products Used:*
> 
> Herbal Essences® Color Me Happy Shampoo and Conditioner
> 
> SheaMoisture Manuka Honey & Mafura Oil Intensive Hydration Treatment Masque
> 
> 
> *DIY Leave in conditioner spray bottle*: 1/4 cup each: Aloe Vera gel, Aussie _Mega Moist Conditioner, Vegetable glycerin, and water_
> 
> _*DIY Shea butter mix:* I melt the Shea butter in a double boiler and add all of the non-essential oils to it once melted.  I then mix the mixture in my Kitchen Aid mixer until well incorporated and then freeze for 15 minutes.  I then mix, freeze and repeat 4 times, and the last time I mix, I add in the essential oils._
> 
> _1 lb Shea Butter_
> _5 drops Peppermint Essential Oil_
> _1  drops Lavender Essential Oil_
> _1 cup of my DIY Ayurvedic Oil Blend: I steep the following in a double boiler for 5 minutes_
> _¼ cup Jojoba Oil_
> _¼ cup Jamaican Black Castor Oil_
> _¼ cup Extra Virgin Olive Oil_
> _¼ cup Safflower oil_
> _¼ cup Sunflower Seed oil_
> _2 tablespoons Fenugreek powder_
> _ 1 teaspoon each of Henna, Amla, Aritha, Brahmi and Shikakai powder_
> Aunt Jackie’s Don’t Shrink Gel



I say don't change your process just yet. Repeat it and see what happens!


----------



## Chicoro

Another Shea Made Hair Unicorn to add to the list for her mixes:

@Jade Feria 

@caribeandiva , please!


----------



## Chicoro

As this thread winds down and as we come to the end of the year, I want to say a big


Thank you!
Thank you for the Joy!
You all made this thread so much Fun!
What a pleasure it was to host this thread!


To all who have participated and those who lurked,
I read this thread from beginning to end yesterday.
The overwhelming kindness, support and love given 
to one another in this thread was amazing to read.



May you and yours always stay blessed.

Chicoro 
circa Monday, December 3rd, 2018
​


----------



## Coilystep

Thanks @Chicoro and @caribeandiva I’ve learned a lot about Shea butter and had a lovely time in here this year.


----------



## flyygirlll2

Thank you @caribeandiva and @Chicoro for starting this thread. I’ve learned a lot and still have more to learn. I even began making butters for others which they enjoy.


----------



## caribeandiva

@Jade Feria To one of the OGs of this thread, welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!


----------



## Dominga11

Chicoro said:


> I say don't change your process just yet. Repeat it and see what happens!


Thank you for your feedback!  I will not change a thing.


----------



## Hairties

I haven’t been using Shea too much lately but I have some chebe Shea mix coming. That should take me into the new year. 

I was pretty content with the softer east Shea, but weather and water changes have pushed me back to the other Shea.


----------



## GGsKin

My hair needs washing but I don't have time so last night, I moisturised with water and TMC leave-in, before smoothing my ends (and most of my length) with Shea butter. Been baggying my ends since last wash day almost 2 weeks ago, so back under the baggy they went.


----------



## Karmi

Chicoro said:


> Did you make it to MBL ?



I'm not ending the year at MBL 
I got really good growth this year but had to chop it off back BSL because my ends really thinned out. 
My typical go to style is WNGs that can last me 6-7 days. This year I mostly wore twist outs and braid outs which resulted in a lot of mechanical damage. I'm going to back to what I know works for my hair that causes the least amount of damage. I'll keep shea butter in my regimen as my sealer after leave-in then gel.


----------



## sunflora

Karmi said:


> I'm not ending the year at MBL
> I got really good growth this year but had to chop it off back BSL because my ends really thinned out.
> My typical go to style is WNGs that can last me 6-7 days. This year I mostly wore twist outs and braid outs which resulted in a lot of mechanical damage. I'm going to back to what I know works for my hair that causes the least amount of damage. I'll keep shea butter in my regimen as my sealer after leave-in then gel.



How did twist-outs and braidouts cause mechanical damage? Did you re-twist or re-braid frequently? Did you re-wet hair when you retwisted?

Just trying to figure out. Some people say these are damaging and others say they are not. I'd like to know.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Alma Petra said:


> I was planning to transition but I had a setback, severe shedding due to the medication isotretinoin followed by a long period of neglect. My hair got matted unsalvageably and I had to chop it all off.
> 
> I went from this
> 
> View media item 129369
> to this
> 
> View media item 129939



Are you on The Long Hair Community too? I swear I’ve seen those curls on there before. Lovely.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Chicoro said:


> I'll take some Shea butter with that egg. I thank you, Queen Shea. I'm going to  keep on going and see where it leads me.



Wanna hop on board the Classic length train with meh? Huh? Huh? Huuuh? Lol


----------



## Chicoro

Hey Ms @PlanetCybertron ,
How are you? Is there a challenge for classic length? Are you talking about the Hip Length and Beyond Challenge 2019, or are you referencing another different challenge?  What's the tea?
Girl, I got about *5* hairs at beyond tailbone length. But, I count  them anyway!


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Chicoro said:


> Hey Ms @PlanetCybertron ,
> How are you? Is there a challenge for classic length? Are you talking about the Hip Length and Beyond Challenge 2019, or are you referencing another different challenge?  What's the tea?
> Girl, I got about *5* hairs at beyond tailbone length. But, I count  them anyway!



I could post a Classic Length Challenge, granted i feel like I’m mainly be the only one in there lol but I was mainly just referencing doing so in the HL 2019 challange. 

The hairs still count! Lol


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

PlanetCybertron said:


> I could post a Classic Length Challenge, granted i feel like I’m mainly be the only one in there lol but I was mainly just referencing doing so in the HL 2019 challange.
> 
> The hairs still count! Lol


Yup!!!! I strongly believe in lead hairs and if 5 hairs are there the rest will soon follow!!!!


----------



## Hairties

Well I finally got my Chebe shea mix from the etsy site. Don't know if I really like it. I'll be making my own shea mix this week.


----------



## BeautifulRoots

Will this challenge continue into 2019?


----------



## Chicoro

BeautifulRoots said:


> Will this challenge continue into 2019?



I don't know.
I hosted the 2018 Challenge. But I won't be hosting it in 2019.


----------



## sunflora

Chicoro said:


> I don't know.
> I hosted the 2018 Challenge. *But I won't be hosting it in 201*9.


----------



## Sosoothing

Chicoro said:


> I don't know.
> I hosted the 2018 Challenge. But I won't be hosting it in 2019.



Aww...how come? Other priorities?


----------



## Belle Du Jour

My shea butter arrived in a huge block.  How do I store it?  Was expecting it to be in a container


----------



## Chicoro

Sosoothing said:


> Aww...how come? Other priorities?


It was such a beautiful and wonderful experience nothing else can compare!


----------



## Alma Petra

Chicoro said:


> Firstly, I hope you are feeling okay and that you have things stabilized in your body so that your health is  on track. Regarding your hair, although it was a set-back, it looks gorgeous to me, even at the current length. Set-backs are never fun at the outset, but they can teach us things that smooth sailing can't. You have the knowledge and us, to help you continue on your hair journey. If your hair could get to that length once, it can get there and beyond, again.  By the way, you have beautiful hair and skin. And, you have the most gorgeous, long, slender, swan-like neck!  So, hang with us. You take of your health, and we will support you as it relates to your hair! All is not lost! Your are a still a newly crowned Shea-Made Hair Unicorn, in my book!





caribeandiva said:


> Welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!! @keranikki @Coilystep @NappyNelle @Alma Petra @flyygirlll2 @abioni @icsonia22 @LivingInPeace @sarumoki @Dominga11
> View attachment 438839 View attachment 438841 View attachment 438843 View attachment 438845 View attachment 438847 View attachment 438849 View attachment 438851 View attachment 438853 View attachment 438855 View attachment 438857



Thank you so so much @Chicoro and @caribeandiva for the appointment to the Shea Unicorn Hall of Fame. I humbly accept this beautiful sparkling award 

@Chicoro thank you so much for your kind encouraging words. You are a true blessing on this board. Thankfully yes I have managed to flush most of the medication out of my body and as such my shedding has stabilized thought it left me with much thinner hair, and still dry eyes. Regarding my skin, it's funny that I took the isotretinoin to clear my skin, so these are the results of the horrible drug. I used to have stupid acne which wasn't acceptable at my old age lol. I'm actually glad that the acne did not come back when my hair stopped shedding. If my hair starts to regrow then overall it will have been a positive experience. And now with your support and the support of the ladies here on the thread I'm really very hopeful about my hair again. As you said it will take time but if I was there before I could get back there again barring any further setbacks. Can't wait to see what 2019 will bring!



caribeandiva said:


> You’re very pretty!


Thank you! You are so kind my dear!



PlanetCybertron said:


> Are you on The Long Hair Community too? I swear I’ve seen those curls on there before. Lovely.


Thank you dear! I am, though I haven't been active there recently. It's so packed full of people, it used to confuse me who was who lol



Chicoro said:


> I don't know.
> I hosted the 2018 Challenge. But I won't be hosting it in 2019.


Chicoro, you should take time to reconsider your decision. There is unlikely to be somebody else who can host this thread with such vibrating energy, generosity, and enthusiasm.


----------



## Chicoro

Belle Du Jour said:


> My shea butter arrived in a huge block.  How do I store it?  Was expecting it to be in a container



Find a container that you like and then cut it up. Or, cut it into pieces and store it in plastic sandwich bags.


----------



## Chicoro

Gorgeous curl style for natural hair for the holidays for all you Shea Babies and Ladies! She uses a product with flax and Shea butter. But that is not why I posted. This is a great style if you want to minimize heat application but still look stunning during the holidays. Her hair came out GORGEOUS!

Although she started out on 'old' blowdried hair, the curl style is HEATLESS !


----------



## Belle Du Jour

Chicoro said:


> Find a container that you like and then cut it up. Or, cut it into pieces and store it in plastic sandwich bags.



I'll do the ziplock bags.  Thank you girl!  And when the shea butter in my current container runs out, I'll keep refilling it.


----------



## Chicoro

Belle Du Jour said:


> I'll do the ziplock bags.  Thank you girl!  And when the shea butter in my current container runs out, I'll keep refilling it.



Is your butter beautiful and creamy? How does it look? How does it smell? Cay3G butter?


----------



## Belle Du Jour

Chicoro said:


> Is your butter beautiful and creamy? How does it look? How does it smell? Cay3G butter?



It's a block of ivory Shea from Ghana cay3g. Came wrapped in Saran Wrap. It does smell like shea butter I've purchased on Amazon before. Haven't tried it yet but I'm sure the texture is lovely...


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Is anyone planning to heat straighten their hair and post photos?


I do! I’m planning to straighten my hair for Christmas. 


Chicoro said:


> Has anyone reached a new goal length during this challenge?


Me!! I’m pretty sure I reached APL for the first time ever! I haven’t done any length checks this year. I won’t know my exact hair length until I straighten my hair.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> I do! I’m planning to straighten my hair for Christmas.
> 
> Me!! I’m pretty sure I reached APL for the first time ever! I haven’t done any length checks this year. I won’t know my exact hair length until I straighten my hair.



Congratulations, to you!
Keep us posted!


----------



## Chicoro

I gave my South African buddy an Aphogee 2 Step Protein treatment. I whipped it of course!

I let her unloosen one of my back braids. When she pulled my hair, it was easily at tailbone length. That's the mark of Queen Shea on my hair.


----------



## Alma Petra

Chicoro said:


> I gave my South African buddy an Aphogee 2 Step Protein treatment. I whipped it of course!
> 
> I let her unloosen one of my back braids. When she pulled my hair, it was easily at tailbone length. That's the mark of Queen Shea on my hair.


Can't wait to one day reach your unicorn lengths! Congratulations love!


----------



## Natural-K

Chicoro said:


> I gave my South African buddy an Aphogee 2 Step Protein treatment. I whipped it of course!
> 
> I let her unloosen one of my back braids. When she pulled my hair, it was easily at tailbone length. That's the mark of Queen Shea on my hair.



Congrats on making it to tailbone length!


----------



## Chicoro

Alma Petra said:


> Can't wait to one day reach your unicorn lengths! Congratulations love!



Thank you!


----------



## Chicoro

Natural-K said:


> Congrats on making it to tailbone length!



Thank you!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> I gave my South African buddy an Aphogee 2 Step Protein treatment. I whipped it of course!
> 
> I let her unloosen one of my back braids. When she pulled my hair, it was easily at tailbone length. That's the mark of Queen Shea on my hair.


Congratulations!! I’m living vicariously through you!!


----------



## Chicoro

I forgot to mention that my South African friend said to me about her own hair, "*My hair is the longest it has ever been in my life*."  Queen Shea has launched a successful strike again!

That thick, long braid you see pictured is just *ONE of 22  *braids she had on her head, WITH the same thickness and length all around !!!

Let me remind everyone that I just met her last year. Someone jacked up her hair and broke it off from putting in extensions poorly, and she JUST met Queen Shea in the middle part of  2018.

With all that going on and happening, she STILL said to me in passing, that her hair right now is as long as it has ever been. She added that she would have given up [again] on her natural journey, had I not helped her out when she was in a pinch with the extreme tangles.



To recapitulate: We did

Pre -poo (Deep Moisture Method)
Shampoo with baby wash
Aphogee Treatment (2 Step Whipped!)
Deep Condition with Heat using my homemade Coconut Milk/Cream conditioner for 15 minutes
In the photo, her hair is clean and conditioned. The bantus have been detangled. The braided hair is the final product. I tapped the roots with gel and then put on my Shea butter mix from root to tip before braiding. I am very very generous with the butter. Her hair really likes Shea butter.

She flies out back to South Africa on December 31st, 2018.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Congratulations!! I’m living vicariously through you!!



You ain't got to live vicariously through me. YOU are well on your way!!!!!! 


AND, your hair retention is like  like that of Oprah's  to millionaires. You keep duplicating and making more by sharing and helping everyone you come in contact with who is ready to listen. You are creating and growing your very own Unicorn Community, in your off-line life. They listen to you because they see what YOUR hair is doing! It's growing and getting longer day by day. You got RECEIPTS, too! You have a photographic, documented journey. How fabulous is THAT?! The process you are currently doing is not a waist length process, it's a tailbone length process! See you at tailbone length, @caribeandiva !


----------



## Chicoro

As a reminder, this is my friend's sister. We discussed and I cut off the last parts of her relaxer. I showed her how to mix down Shea butter and how to care for her hair. These were taken in around *May 2018. *You can see that I was barely able to braid up her hair because of the freshly, cut length.





Here she is today , *December 2018*, 8 months later. I would even say that her hair looks *4x   *longer today than it did 8 months ago. 

Remember, they have Shea butter that THEIR family makes, that they get DIRECTLY from their home country in Africa. That could be a factor, but I don't necessarily think so. Look at the thickness and length of her hair. Baby Shea Made Hair Unicorn!


----------



## Chicoro

This is the American lady who didn't know she had waist length hair. This is originally from
Post #3491 of this thread, created on April 3rd, 2018.


















This is her hair from *June 2018, before she left to go back to the States.* She wanted her hair lightly heat straightened. It was a promised treat from me if she demonstrated that she could take care of her hair.


----------



## Chicoro

Last but not least, I wanted to send a giant thank you to our Awards Creator and constant and ever present Shea Made Hair Unicorn sister: @caribeandiva !!!! Without you, this thread definitely would not have been as fun and as exciting. Thank you for finding and awarding  gorgeous gold pails, befitting the beauty of our Shea Haired Queens!!!



























​


----------



## Chicoro

To the Hair Queen, the Start of it All,
We thank you from the bottom of our
5,000 plus posts hearts.








The Star of the Show






A Discoverer with Insight that has more Depth than Deep Space






The One.
The Only


@ThatJerseyGirl !!!!!!!










Thank you for pointing out the definitive link
between Shea Butter and
Beautiful Long
Afro hair.

PRICELESS!












​


----------



## Chicoro

I'm out, ya'll!​


----------



## sunflora

Chicoro said:


> I'm out, ya'll!​



Get back in here, it's still 2018!!!


----------



## sunflora

@Chicoro I forgot to thank you, that link to HerLucidSky's fotki in the beginning of this thread had my change around my regimen. Before, I would brush/comb my hair every day to style, or would cowash everyday and brush it into a bun. The BBB caused damage on my canopy, which became a mass of frizz. And brushing through wet hair every day caused a ton of ssks.

So over the last few weeks or more, I've been setting my hair in braids. Doing this has stopped me from brushing outside of the day that I braid the hair at the beginning of the week. I've seen the condition of my hair improve by leaps and bounds!


----------



## Chicoro

sunflora said:


> Get back in here, it's still 2018!!!



Girl, I am not going anywhere. That previous posts marks the end of my picture heavy contributions to the thread. I plan on being at the Shea Made Hair Unicorns Extravaganza. I can't celebrate that if I am not part of this thread.


----------



## Chicoro

sunflora said:


> @Chicoro I forgot to thank you, that link to HerLucidSky's fotki in the beginning of this thread had my change around my regimen. Before, I would brush/comb my hair every day to style, or would cowash everyday and brush it into a bun. The BBB caused damage on my canopy, which became a mass of frizz. And brushing through wet hair every day caused a ton of ssks.
> 
> So over the last few weeks or more, I've been setting my hair in braids. Doing this has stopped me from brushing outside of the day that I braid the hair at the beginning of the week. I've seen the condition of my hair improve by leaps and bounds!



herlucidsky is Gangster hair goals. I am glad you found it helpful. She loves, loves to hear from people. I hope you consider dropping her a note in her Fotki to tell her about your success and how she has helped you. She checks her Fotki pretty frequently. Tell her I sent you!


----------



## Chicoro

I think I'm going to make myself a batch of some buttery Shea goodness. I'm just about out of my last batch. I got about 3 kilos of Shea butter left. 

I can't tell you how many giant batches of Shea butter batches I made and gave away. It were as if the Shea butter multiplied or something. I gave away a minimum of at least 10 batches of my Shea butter concoctions to several people, some more than once. 

Yet, here I sit, only 3 weeks away from the end of the year, and I've still got 3 kilos left. I'm not complaining.


----------



## Saga

Been putting my coworkers and current love interest on. Started switching from using shea just on my hair and body to now using it on my face to heal dark marks/acne scars. Hopefully I'll have a mini hair update before December is over!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> You ain't got to live vicariously through me. YOU are well on your way!!!!!!
> 
> 
> AND, your hair retention is like  like that of Oprah's  to millionaires. You keep duplicating and making more by sharing and helping everyone you come in contact with who is ready to listen. You are creating and growing your very own Unicorn Community, in your off-line life. They listen to you because they see what YOUR hair is doing! It's growing and getting longer day by day. You got RECEIPTS, too! You have a photographic, documented journey. How fabulous is THAT?! The process you are currently doing is not a waist length process, it's a tailbone length process! See you at tailbone length, @caribeandiva !


Thank you!!!  I’m so excited!  
I keep preaching the Shea-gospel because of what it’s done to my hair. Stuck at SL for years and now it’s taking off! Not all of the ones I’ve taught have stuck with it. Some of them have fallen off and chosen not to listen after I showed them what to do. They went back to doing what was comfortable for them. Some of them stuck with it and their hair is thriving too as a result. My job is to lead the horse to water, not to make it drink. Oh well. I’ll keep letting my results speak for themselves.


----------



## caribeandiva

Monthly progress!! The hair feets keep thickening up.  That’s how my hair grows.





And now the moment we’ve all been waiting for. *drumroll please* 

My one year progress!!!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Last but not least, I wanted to send a giant thank you to our Awards Creator and constant and ever present Shea Made Hair Unicorn sister: @caribeandiva !!!! Without you, this thread definitely would not have been as fun and as exciting. Thank you for finding and awarding  gorgeous gold pails, befitting the beauty of our Shea Haired Queens!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




It was my pleasure. A small way of giving back after all the help I got from you and Queen Shea.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Monthly progress!! The hair feets keep thickening up.  That’s how my hair grows.
> View attachment 439299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the moment we’ve all been waiting for. *drumroll please*
> 
> My one year progress!!!
> View attachment 439301




Let's say that even if I grab that braid in the start photo and pull it, I STILL think you retained about 6 inches from December 2017 until December 2018. 

Most people say, "My ends thinned out." No they didn't is my response. Our hair doesn't necessarily grow like a weave track, thick and full, to the next length. *Hairs tentatively and singularly drop, one by one to the next longer length, *until the hair thickens at the newer length. 

Look at that back braid, near your nape! That one was so light, it was bent and in the air. Now, it's so long and heavy, it's tired and has to lay against your shoulder.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Monthly progress!! The hair feets keep thickening up.  That’s how my hair grows.
> View attachment 439299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the moment we’ve all been waiting for. *drumroll please*
> 
> My one year progress!!!
> View attachment 439301




GREAT photo documentation of your progress. Keep it forever! There is gold in your photos.


----------



## fluffyforever

I'm still here and I'll be staying on the Shea train through 2019. Bus that I have mastered moisture, I need to focus on retaining length to thicken my hair. 

My hair has been so moisturized and good looking lately that I had to wear it out in a curly fro last Friday to work. I got compliments all day from a basic 2 strand twisted Bantu knot out. I haven't worn my hair out in years like this because my fros were always so dry and tangled. 

Yesterday was wash day and this morning I took out my twists for the softest, bounciest, most defined and  stretched twistout I've ever had on first day hair.


----------



## BeautifulRoots

caribeandiva said:


> Monthly progress!! The hair feets keep thickening up.  That’s how my hair grows.
> View attachment 439299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the moment we’ve all been waiting for. *drumroll please*
> 
> My one year progress!!!
> View attachment 439301



Amazing progress!! Congrats!


----------



## Chicoro

BeautifulRoots said:


> Amazing progress!! Congrats!


 
Did you cut your hair?


----------



## caribeandiva

BeautifulRoots said:


> Amazing progress!! Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## SunkissedLife

caribeandiva said:


> Monthly progress!! The hair feets keep thickening up.  That’s how my hair grows.
> View attachment 439299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the moment we’ve all been waiting for. *drumroll please*
> 
> My one year progress!!!
> View attachment 439301



great growth!! your hair looks so healthy and shiny!! Congratulations on finding a way to incorporate shea butter into a routine that works for you


----------



## SunkissedLife

Chicoro said:


> I forgot to mention that my South African friend said to me about her own hair, "*My hair is the longest it has ever been in my life*."  Queen Shea has launched a successful strike again!
> 
> That thick, long braid you see pictured is just *ONE of 22  *braids she had on her head, WITH the same thickness and length all around !!!
> 
> Let me remind everyone that I just met her last year. Someone jacked up her hair and broke it off from putting in extensions poorly, and she JUST met Queen Shea in the middle part of  2018.
> 
> With all that going on and happening, she STILL said to me in passing, that her hair right now is as long as it has ever been. She added that she would have given up [again] on her natural journey, had I not helped her out when she was in a pinch with the extreme tangles.
> 
> View attachment 439229
> 
> To recapitulate: We did
> 
> Pre -poo (Deep Moisture Method)
> Shampoo with baby wash
> Aphogee Treatment (2 Step Whipped!)
> Deep Condition with Heat using my homemade Coconut Milk/Cream conditioner for 15 minutes
> In the photo, her hair is clean and conditioned. The bantus have been detangled. The braided hair is the final product. I tapped the roots with gel and then put on my Shea butter mix from root to tip before braiding. I am very very generous with the butter. Her hair really likes Shea butter.
> 
> She flies out back to South Africa on December 31st, 2018.



so inspiring <3 <3 <3

Can you give details about your homemade coconut milk/cream conditioner?


----------



## caribeandiva

SunkissedLife said:


> great growth!! your hair looks so healthy and shiny!! Congratulations on finding a way to incorporate shea butter into a routine that works for you


Thank you!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Psst..
I have a secret...
Queen Shea and I have been rendezvousing (is that a word?) for a while now. Of course we’ve added other people to the party like X21 and HBCO, but nobody gives luster like the Queen. I need a trim, but here’s a sneak peek. I tried to keep some type of continuity but I don’t think I was successful 

*The giant pictures are courtesy of Imgflip


----------



## caribeandiva

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Psst..
> I have a secret...
> Queen Shea and I have been rendezvousing (is that a word?) for a while now. Of course we’ve added other people to the party like X21 and HBCO, but nobody gives luster like the Queen. I need a trim, but here’s a sneak peek. I tried to keep some type of continuity but I don’t think I was successful
> 
> *The giant pictures are courtesy of Imgflip


Great progress!! How many months of growth is that? We forgive you for the secret Shea trysts.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Look at that back braid, near your nape! That one was so light, it was bent and in the air. Now, it's so long and heavy, it's tired and has to lay against your shoulder.


That reminds me to compare the back braids too. It’s hard to take pics of the back of my own head but I did my best. 
 
I measured my hair and I got at least 5 inches. I tend to err on the conservative side though.


----------



## Silverstreaks

I made my new batch blend last week.  It’s a little firmer than the last one, but still soft enough where it doesn’t feel too stiff.  I think the current texture might be better because I find that it helps control frizz better.  Keeps  my hairline hair flat.  We’ll see how long it lasts.


----------



## BeautifulRoots

Chicoro said:


> Did you cut your hair?



No, I did a few years ago, but not recently.  Why was up?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

caribeandiva said:


> Great progress!! How many months of growth is that? We forgive you for the secret Shea trysts.


Thanks! According to Convert Units Date Difference Calculator, it’s 6 months and 11 days lol


----------



## Chicoro

BeautifulRoots said:


> No, I did a few years ago, but not recently.  Why was up?




I like to go to your YouTube channel. My favorite video of your night was is the waist length one. I saw the one with the curly hair that is more recent. Is the curly length still waist length?


----------



## Chicoro

SunkissedLife said:


> so inspiring <3 <3 <3
> 
> Can you give details about your homemade coconut milk/cream conditioner?




https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...tioning-challenge.807125/page-4#post-23477085

See post#101 (for the picture)

See post #107 (for the recipe)


----------



## BeautifulRoots

Chicoro said:


> I like to go to your YouTube channel. My favorite video of your night was is the waist length one. I saw the one with the curly hair that is more recent. Is the curly length still waist length?



Aww thanks for watching them! 

Yes, it is still waist length in the curly video. I have major shrinkage when I don't flat iron or stretch it out, lol. I've come to embrace the shrinkage now, gives me a different look depending on the style.


----------



## VirtuousGal

caribeandiva said:


> That reminds me to compare the back braids too. It’s hard to take pics of the back of my own head but I did my best.
> View attachment 439363
> I measured my hair and I got at least 5 inches. I tend to err on the conservative side though.


Hey, would u mind sharing the post that details ur regimen


----------



## cocomama

caribeandiva said:


> That reminds me to compare the back braids too. It’s hard to take pics of the back of my own head but I did my best.
> View attachment 439363
> I measured my hair and I got at least 5 inches. I tend to err on the conservative side though.


You have a lot of progress!!!!


----------



## cocomama

Quick question...WHat are y'all shampooing with? I think I'm going to go back to the Shea mix so I don't have to shampoo so many times lol. I may also only do the last 4 inches of my hair as well...like I was doing before.


----------



## Chicoro

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Psst..
> I have a secret...
> Queen Shea and I have been rendezvousing (is that a word?) for a while now. Of course we’ve added other people to the party like X21 and HBCO, but nobody gives luster like the Queen. I need a trim, but here’s a sneak peek. I tried to keep some type of continuity but I don’t think I was successful
> 
> *The giant pictures are courtesy of Imgflip




I, Chicoro, hereby nominate @ItsMeLilLucky , on this 11th day of December of 2019, into the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame. 

Unicorn's are elusive, but this is one is quite secretive, outted by the extensive growth posted in post #5114. 

@caribeandiva , 
Do your thing, Girl!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> I, Chicoro, hereby nominate @ItsMeLilLucky , on this 11th day of December of 2019, into the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame.
> 
> Unicorn's are elusive, but this is one is quite secretive, outted by the extensive growth posted in post #5114.
> 
> @caribeandiva ,
> Do your thing, Girl!


@ItsMeLilLucky Welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

*clears throat*

You love me! You really love me! 

*returns back to the shadow*


----------



## caribeandiva

VirtuousGal said:


> Hey, would u mind sharing the post that details ur regimen


I never posted it.  I basically follow Chicoro’s regimen with a couple of products swapped out.

Wash day:
Once a week I finger detangle, put my hair in 6 loose braids and do my whole routine in the braids. I only take the braids out at the very end to apply leave ins and style.
-I shampoo and deep condition under the hooded dryer for 15 minutes with Satinique deep moisture shampoo and then the moisturizing hair mask. Full disclosure: I now rep for Satinique as a side hustle to make extra money. I’m getting out of debt no matter what!! 
-I towel dry my braids, unravel them and keep my hair in 6 sections to do the LOC methodTo each section, I detangle with my wide tooth comb from tip to roots, apply S-curl to the whole section, Wetline X-treme gel to the roots, then seal with whipped Shea butter from root to tip. Braid then repeat. I airdry in the braids overnight.

The part that has made the greatest difference in my hair retention is the following section:
Daily:
-In the morning take the braids down. Finger comb my hair into a low bun tied with a knee high stocking. I oil my ends with castor oil then tuck them in before I secure the stocking to finish my bun. I lay my edges with the Wetline gel.
-At night I undo my bun, and proceed to moisturize my hair using the LOC method. I do it section by section and end up with 6 sections. I spritz each section with water, apply S-curl, seal with whipped Shea butter and braid. That’s it. This is what I attribute most of my hair’s success to. That and minimizing tangles by banishing wash and gos and keeping my hair stretched wat all times.

Every 6 weeks I do a heavy protein treatment with Aphogee 2 step.


----------



## caribeandiva

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> *clears throat*
> 
> You love me! You really love me!
> 
> *returns back to the shadow*


Of course I do!! We all love you!!


----------



## caribeandiva

cocomama said:


> You have a lot of progress!!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## VirtuousGal

caribeandiva said:


> I never posted it.  I basically follow Chicoro’s regimen with a couple of products swapped out.
> 
> Wash day:
> Once a week I finger detangle, put my hair in 6 loose braids and do my whole routine in the braids. I only take the braids out at the very end to apply leave ins and style.
> -I shampoo and deep condition under the hooded dryer for 15 minutes with Satinique deep moisture shampoo and then the moisturizing hair mask. Full disclosure: I now rep for Satinique as a side hustle to make extra money. I’m getting out of debt no matter what!!
> -I towel dry my braids, unravel them and keep my hair in 6 sections to do the LOC methodTo each section, I detangle with my wide tooth comb from tip to roots, apply S-curl to the whole section, Wetline X-treme gel to the roots, then seal with whipped Shea butter from root to tip. Braid then repeat. I airdry in the braids overnight.
> 
> The part that has made the greatest difference in my hair retention is the following section:
> Daily:
> -In the morning take the braids down. Finger comb my hair into a low bun tied with a knee high stocking. I oil my ends with castor oil then tuck them in before I secure the stocking to finish my bun. I lay my edges with the Wetline gel.
> -At night I undo my bun, and proceed to moisturize my hair using the LOC method. I do it section by section and end up with 6 sections. I spritz each section with water, apply S-curl, seal with whipped Shea butter and braid. That’s it. This is what I attribute most of my hair’s success to. That and minimizing tangles by banishing wash and gos and keeping my hair stretched wat all times.
> 
> Every 6 weeks I do a heavy protein treatment with Aphogee 2 step.


I feel you on getting out of debt...I'm in that same hustle game lol I remember seeing you were doing some of those order apps, can't remember if it was shopping or what, how's that going? Anywho, I used to have super detailed regimens like this, but I will admit I've gotten lazy. 

I can also acknowledge that my hair hasn't been in good condition because of this (and thyroid issues) Either way, I'mma invest in some shea butter and take the time to thoroughly detangle and wash every week.. I'm ashamed to say how long I have been going without shampoos as of late lol 
 And I don't truly detangle because it seems like a never ending chore, but I had to do so recently for a wedding. Lost a lotta hair, but I was able to see my length, which was decent.  But had I been giving it some real TLC, I can only imagine how well it'd be doing. 
Sidenote, do you get you get your shea butter locally or online? I believe we're in the same city, I was thinking about going to Kim's beauty supply but I am protesting Asian beauty stores lol So if you have a spot I can run to instead of waiting to order online, I'm all ears.


----------



## LivingInPeace

On Sunday I washed my hair, did a protein treatment, moisturizing deep conditioner then I spritzed my hair with water, put on grapeseed oil and sealed with my Shea mix. My hair is so soft...so very soft. I think it might be someone else’s hair.


----------



## Sosoothing

@Chicoro 

I think I remember you mentioning a friend suggesting you try using Shea butter without the scurl. Did you ever try it? If so, how did your hair feel?


----------



## caribeandiva

VirtuousGal said:


> I remember seeing you were doing some of those order apps, can't remember if it was shopping or what, how's that going?


You remembered correctly. I do Instacart too. It’s personal grocery shopping and delivery. I make really good money doing that. Way better than my day job actually. 

As for the detangling, I slack off too. Once I went 2 months without detangling.  Queen Shea to the rescue! In those instances it took me 30 minutes or so to detangle my whole head instead of my usual 5.


----------



## metro_qt

@caribeandiva I just saw in your regimen that you've banished wash n gos... why and how come?

Did you do them regularly at any point?

I'm asking because I wonder if I'd see a difference if I took a break from wash n gos


----------



## caribeandiva

VirtuousGal said:


> Sidenote, do you get you get your shea butter locally or online? I believe we're in the same city, I was thinking about going to Kim's beauty supply but I am protesting Asian beauty stores lol So if you have a spot I can run to instead of waiting to order online, I'm all ears.


I didn’t realize you were local! Cool! We should do a meetup! I get my Shea locally. I’ve bought at Kim’s before. If you’re avoiding Asian bss then you can go to Beauty Depot on Fowler and 15th st. That’s where I got my first ever tub of Shea butter. I don’t think they’re Asian owned.


----------



## caribeandiva

metro_qt said:


> @caribeandiva I just saw in your regimen that you've banished wash n gos... why and how come?
> 
> Did you do them regularly at any point?
> 
> I'm asking because I wonder if I'd see a difference if I took a break from wash n gos


I’ve been natural for 8 years now. I wore wash and gos exclusively for the first 5 years. I absolutely love my hair curly. Then I started noticing that I was stuck at the same length all that time. I had a Komaza hair analysis done around that time. The verdict was more protein treatments and professional hair trims every 4 months. I still kept wearing my wash and gos but thought regular trims at the salon and deep conditioning treatments would save me. Nope. Year 6 I finally figured out that I get massive tangles every time I do wash and gos. The ends of my curls tangle up like crazy every time. Thus breaking my hair and keeping me at shoulder length all these years.

I started keeping my hair stretched in buns and using the Chic natural’s shampooing method on YouTube (shampoo in section to minimize tangles). Saw a little progress but not a lot. Another year went by. I resigned myself to the fact that I’m just a slow grower. I had a lightbulb moment when I saw the video of the African ladies using the Chebe powder on their tailbone length hair. They weren’t deep conditioning at all yet they had longer hair than me who was deep conditioning every week! I was so focused on deep conditioning that I didn’t focus enough on daily moisturizing much less sealing my hair. I thought it’d be enough. So I started looking deeper into keeping my hair moisturized and locking that moisture in. Enter @Chicoro and her wisdom and here we are a year later. She totally revamped my hair regimen, helped me see exactly where I was going wrong all these years and to kick my wash and go habit for good. For me daily moisturizing and sealing with Shea butter was the game changer my hair needed. I have super dry, thick hair. It was just thirsty all these years.


----------



## caribeandiva

LivingInPeace said:


> On Sunday I washed my hair, did a protein treatment, moisturizing deep conditioner then I spritzed my hair with water, put on grapeseed oil and sealed with my Shea mix. My hair is so soft...so very soft. I think it might be someone else’s hair.


----------



## VirtuousGal

caribeandiva said:


> *I didn’t realize you were local!* Cool! We should do a meetup! I get my Shea locally. I’ve bought at Kim’s before. If you’re avoiding Asian bss then you can go to Beauty Depot on Fowler and 15th st. That’s where I got my first ever tub of Shea butter. I don’t think they’re Asian owned.


Yes ma'am! And Ok, I think I know what you're talking about, not that far from the USF area. I didn't think about that place but yassss, I will grab some tomorrow. And I'd love to meet an LHCFer in person. I have never gone to a meetup and I've been on this board for well over a decade lol Better late than never!


----------



## Chicoro

Sosoothing said:


> @Chicoro
> 
> I think I remember you mentioning a friend suggesting you try using Shea butter without the scurl. Did you ever try it? If so, how did your hair feel?


 
I sort of did it once. My hair was more elongated but dry to the touch. She said it takes a month for the process to work.


----------



## Keen

@caribeandiva Much props to you for your daily routine. I can't commit to anything that requires me to take my hair down and put it back up daily. As long as I seal with SB, I don't feel like I need to moisturize daily anymore. I also started washing my hair every other week instead of weekly (unless I sweat or feel yucky). 

I feel very accomplished this year. For the first time I don't feel like my hair is always dying of thirst. My routine is simple:

Wash days: Henna gloss
Wet detangle: SB
Dry detangle: I was using this store bought olive oil lotion. I will switch to xcel 21 cream
Weekdays style: I wear a wig to work
Weekend style: Phony pony puff. Both xcel 21 and SB does a great job smoothing down my edges (as long as I tie edges for a few minutes right after. )


----------



## caribeandiva

VirtuousGal said:


> Yes ma'am! And Ok, I think I know what you're talking about, not that far from the USF area. I didn't think about that place but yassss, I will grab some tomorrow. And I'd love to meet an LHCFer in person. I have never gone to a meetup and I've been on this board for well over a decade lol Better late than never!


I’ve been to a meetup 10 years ago. It was in Orlando at the Mall of Millenia. There was about 10 of us who went. It was so fun. Some of the ladies had tailbone length natural hair! I was floored! Funny story: as we were leaving I ran smack into Kevin Hart! I literally ran into him as I was on the sidewalk and he was behind me. This was around the time Soul Plane came out and I loved that movie. I’m 6 ft tall and was wearing my 4 inch heels. So I didn’t even realize he was there until someone yelled: hey it’s Kevin Hart! I turned around and looked down and saw him. I didn’t realize he was that short until then. He was super nice and had his girlfriend with him. They were holding hands. They smiled at me and left. The end.


----------



## Saga

Can I tell ya'll about a shea mistake I made?? Cause I think I accidentally created a Shea Lotion...

Ok, here's how it went down.
Same old same old, I melted my buttahs and oils.
Business as usual.
Threw that bad boy in the fridge.
But theeeeeeen....kinda forgot about it. It got too hard. So I melted it back down, put it in the fridge again.
Watched it closely. Got impatient. Started doing other things. Froze too hard again.
Lets just say, for arguments sake I did this...about 2 more times.
So finally I said enough is enough! I gotta soften this badboy up and whip it. 
So I put it on my electric stove warmer indirectly to get it just soft enough, then I whipped it. 
The texture? Was more like anhair lotion than a heavy butter. So I said ok I'll just put them in containers and put hem in the fridge again, no big deal. Well the viscosity is till lotion like. I've been using it as a Leave in, I've used it in a DC mix when I ran out of my personal DC concoction. The list goes on.

Safe to say, I think the water droplets from constantly putting it into the fridge and defrosting it got into the original mixture and changed it from butter to lotion. I'm eventually gonna transfer it from the jars and into some hand pumps for better handling.
Just thought y'all would like to know that fun fact.


----------



## SunkissedLife

caribeandiva said:


> That reminds me to compare the back braids too. It’s hard to take pics of the back of my own head but I did my best.
> View attachment 439363
> I measured my hair and I got at least 5 inches. I tend to err on the conservative side though.



5 inches in 10 months wow! That is some incredible retention!! And the braids are noticeably fuller at the ends. Thanks for sharing your routine !!


----------



## caribeandiva

SunkissedLife said:


> 5 inches in 10 months wow! That is some incredible retention!! And the braids are noticeably fuller at the ends. Thanks for sharing your routine !!


Thank you! Gurllll I wouldn’t believe it myself if I hadn’t kept records and documented everything regularly.  Not all areas of my hair got  that much. Some got 3-4 inches (my nape). I guess it grows slower.


----------



## caribeandiva

Keen said:


> I feel very accomplished this year. For the first time I don't feel like my hair is always dying of thirst.


Same!!  I’m not gonna lie. Some days I get lazy and don’t take the braids down. I pull them back into a bun, slick down my edges and go to work like that. My hair stays moisturized in the braids so I skip my night routine then. I usually don’t do that 2 days in a row because my hair is naturally very dry and craves moisture above all else. Not to mention I don’t feel cute when I wear my hair like that. Some ladies can moisturize once or twice a week and be fine but not me. I can’t go 3 days without moisturizing or I’m asking for trouble. I know that because that’s what I did all these years and my hair went nowhere.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Saga said:


> Can I tell ya'll about a shea mistake I made?? Cause I think I accidentally created a Shea Lotion...
> 
> Ok, here's how it went down.
> Same old same old, I melted my buttahs and oils.
> Business as usual.
> Threw that bad boy in the fridge.
> But theeeeeeen....kinda forgot about it. It got too hard. So I melted it back down, put it in the fridge again.
> Watched it closely. Got impatient. Started doing other things. Froze too hard again.
> Lets just say, for arguments sake I did this...about 2 more times.
> So finally I said enough is enough! I gotta soften this badboy up and whip it.
> So I put it on my electric stove warmer indirectly to get it just soft enough, then I whipped it.
> The texture? Was more like anhair lotion than a heavy butter. So I said ok I'll just put them in containers and put hem in the fridge again, no big deal. Well the viscosity is till lotion like. I've been using it as a Leave in, I've used it in a DC mix when I ran out of my personal DC concoction. The list goes on.
> 
> Safe to say, I think the water droplets from constantly putting it into the fridge and defrosting it got into the original mixture and changed it from butter to lotion. I'm eventually gonna transfer it from the jars and into some hand pumps for better handling.
> Just thought y'all would like to know that fun fact.


Ooh! Shea lotion! Sounds delicious. I, 
too, often forget about stuff


----------



## caribeandiva

Saga said:


> Lets just say, for arguments sake I did this...about 2 more times.


----------



## Sosoothing

Chicoro said:


> I sort of did it once. My hair was more elongated but dry to the touch. She said it takes a month for the process to work.



I see. I don't think I want to wait a month. I mostly wear my hair in a bun or large braids anyway.


----------



## Chicoro

Sosoothing said:


> I see. I don't think I want to wait a month. I mostly wear my hair in a bun or large braids anyway.



I didn't either, so I just did it that one time. I like braids and I like my wet, greasy SCURL.


----------



## Chicoro

_*Bump it, pump it, squat and twerk 1...2...*_








18 Days left!
Practicing my dance routine
for the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Extravaganza







Preview of all the Shea Made Hair Unicorns on the floor!​


----------



## Sarabellam

Since the year is finally coming to an end I figured that it is a good time to show what Queen Shea has done for me.

My hair was completely ruined two years ago as a result of going to a bad stylist in preparation for my wedding. Even my roots were pin straight is some areas. I had 6-8 inches cut during via stylists and myself in the first few months following the incident. I used a combo of protein treatments, clay mashes, and henna which helped to nourish my damaged hair.

Returning to shea butter was a game changer for me. Now two years later my hair feet’s are a few inches longer than it was prior to the damage.

First pic:
Sep 2016: My hair after the first stylist’s silk press and very bad cut. My hair went from almost belly button length to an uneven MBL. Some hair strands grazed WL. I then had to go to another stylist a week later who curled my hair for the wedding and evened the ends. I don’t remember my exact length at that point, probably a more even MBL.  The pictures brought up old negative emotions about the whole thing so I’ll just leave it at that.

Second pic: 
Dec 2018: I think my hair growth slowed a bit during a stressful period in my life. It seems to be back to normal now. I’m letting it grow in a bit before I do anymore major cutting. I’ll need to get someone to help me take a pic to get all of my hair in frame. Now my precocious strands are at the bottom of my belly button, ~2 in from the top of my “hip bone”.


----------



## Chicoro

I,  Chicoro, hereby nominate and induct @Sarabellam , into the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame, on this 13th day of December, 2018.

That's some super length and super growth! AND, it's not even straight! There's still a whole bunch of  texture from your shoulders to your roots!

@caribeandiva , do your thing, Babygirl!

She outted herself in post 5153.

Please share how many inches you gained because of Queen Shea, in 2018. Could you share your routine, too?

Her hair *feets* have walked on by and have bypassed her prior longer lengths!


----------



## caribeandiva

@Sarabellam Welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!!


----------



## caribeandiva

Sarabellam said:


> Since the year is finally coming to an end I figured that it is a good time to show what Queen Shea has done for me.
> 
> My hair was completely ruined two years ago as a result of going to a bad stylist in preparation for my wedding. Even my roots were pin straight is some areas. I had 6-8 inches cut during via stylists and myself in the first few months following the incident. I used a combo of protein treatments, clay mashes, and henna which helped to nourish my damaged hair.
> 
> Returning to shea butter was a game changer for me. Now two years later my hair feet’s are a few inches longer than it was prior to the damage.
> 
> First pic:
> Sep 2016: My hair after the first stylist’s silk press and very bad cut. My hair went from almost belly button length to an uneven MBL. Some hair strands grazed WL. I then had to go to another stylist a week later who curled my hair for the wedding and evened the ends. I don’t remember my exact length at that point, probably a more even MBL.  The pictures brought up old negative emotions about the whole thing so I’ll just leave it at that.
> 
> Second pic:
> Dec 2018: I think my hair growth slowed a bit during a stressful period in my life. It seems to be back to normal now. I’m letting it grow in a bit before I do anymore major cutting. I’ll need to get someone to help me take a pic to get all of my hair in frame. Now my precocious strands are at the bottom of my belly button, ~2 in from the top of my “hip bone”.


 Shoot, I’ll take your damaged hair any day!!


----------



## Sarabellam

caribeandiva said:


> Shoot, I’ll take your damaged hair any day!!


Awe thanks!

I guess I just learned how strongly I prefer my natural curl pattern. Losing the vitality of my 4b curls made me feel like someone took away a piece of me.


----------



## Sarabellam

caribeandiva said:


> @Sarabellam Welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!!
> View attachment 439539


 Thank you @caribeandiva and @Chicoro!

I measured my hair at the beginning of the year but I can’t find the notes anywhere.

I remember being pleasantly surprised that my hair was inching towards belly button length during the last winter. So I’ve retained 2-3 inches in roughly a year. 

I’m not complaining! I consider my heat damaged hair to be a buffer and styling aid for my “good hair” that is slowly growing in. I’ve been surprised by how much it has grown by just being gentle and nourishing it.

I can post my regimen later today!


----------



## flyygirlll2

Beautiful hair! @Sarabellam


----------



## Sarabellam

Sarabellam said:


> Thank you @caribeandiva and @Chicoro!
> 
> I measured my hair at the beginning of the year but I can’t find the notes anywhere.
> 
> I remember being pleasantly surprised that my hair was inching towards belly button length during the last winter. So I’ve retained 2-3 inches in roughly a year.
> 
> I’m not complaining! I consider my heat damaged hair to be a buffer and styling aid for my “good hair” that is slowly growing in. I’ve been surprised by how much it has grown by just being gentle and nourishing it.
> 
> I can post my regimen later today!





flyygirlll2 said:


> Beautiful hair! @Sarabellam


 Thank you @flyygirlll2 !

I hope that this is helpful for someone.

The part of my routine that has been consistent over a long period of time is:

Washing on average  once per week. ( a year ago I washed every 1-2 weeks. Now I wash 1-2x per week and my scalp is much happier)
- I focus on my roots and scalp with actual shamppoo. Now I’m using j.r. Liggets shampoo bar but I’ve used neutrogena anti dandruff shampoo or Kinky-curly come clean back when I shampooed less frequently. My length does not have suds placed directly on it unless I am trying to optimize the efficacy of a treatment such as aphogee or henna.
- I most often finger detangle after cleansing and conditioning. KCKT has been great for this! My previous favorite was a slightly doctored Giovanni direct leave-in.
- Finish by sealing my hair with Shea butter and stretching in a braided style. I’ve gone from 4 braids to 2 to most recently 1 braid that contains 6 chunky twists. I wear my current style throughout the week and tangles are significantly reduced.

My real “aha” moment for my hair actually occurred years ago. I got the idea of stretching a strand of my hair to check for moisture protein balance from the ladies on this board. I was babysitting my niece-in-law who has pin straight hair that grows to her bum without any effort. I tried to stretch a strand of her shed hair wrapped around my two index fingers and it would not break without a lot of effort, rewrapping, and the pressure pinched my finger. I tried a strand of my hair and it broke effortlessly and did not pinch at all. I began experimenting with techniques from LHCF with the end goal of giving my hair some resiliency on the pull test. My hair can’t get her results as it is very fine in diameter. However, I know that my new optimal dry state can cause a pinching sensation when pulled. I consider my hair as being “off” unless it can achieve that result. This helps because I can identify a suboptimal state before my hair begins to behave differently during washing and styling. It also gives me a better system for assessing how a treatment affects my hair.

My hair fortifiers that I turn to are:
Aphogee 2 step (strength)
Henna (strength and strand thickness)
Mud wash (balancing/ moisture )
Camille rose algae renew DC (moisture)
Mielle organics babassu oil and mint deep conditioner (mild protein and moisture conditioner)

I take vitamins for overall health:
Trader Joe’s high potency multi-vitamin chewable (highly recommend)
Rainbow light iron (highly recommend if you need iron)
Trader Joe’s vitamin D
MSM (on and off for fun and will occasionally had to liquid topicals)

Other aids that I’ve used:
-Xcel21 (inconsistent)
-Massaging (inconsistent frequency and technique)
-Scalp oil (castor + safflower) with rosemary, lavender, thyme, and cedar wood. Previously used 2-3x per week. Now it is a pre-poo scalp treatment. I use it occasionally on my hair length.

Please excuse the typos. This was written on my phone.


----------



## Saga

What queens shea has done for me:







In my siggie my hair was bone straight and at the 3 in August mark, it is now at the 6 mark as of December


----------



## caribeandiva

Saga said:


> What queens shea has done for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my siggie my hair was bone straight and at the 3 in August mark, it is now at the 6 mark as of December


3 inches in 4 months?! Impressive!!! @Chicoro Do we have another Shea made unicorn on our hands?


----------



## Lita

@Saga Congrats-cheers to your growth & thickness..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> 3 inches in 4 months?! Impressive!!! @Chicoro Do we have another Shea made unicorn on our hands?



Yes, we do!


----------



## Chicoro

I, Chicoro, hereby nominate and induct @Saga , into the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame, on this 15th day of December 2018. This unicorn outted herself  in post #5161 retaining .75 inches per month, for a  grand total of

*3 inches in 4 months!*​


----------



## Chicoro

Sarabellam said:


> Thank you @flyygirlll2 !
> 
> I hope that this is helpful for someone.
> 
> The part of my routine that has been consistent over a long period of time is:
> 
> Washing on average  once per week. ( a year ago I washed every 1-2 weeks. Now I wash 1-2x per week and my scalp is much happier)
> - I focus on my roots and scalp with actual shamppoo. Now I’m using j.r. Liggets shampoo bar but I’ve used neutrogena anti dandruff shampoo or Kinky-curly come clean back when I shampooed less frequently. My length does not have suds placed directly on it unless I am trying to optimize the efficacy of a treatment such as aphogee or henna.
> - I most often finger detangle after cleansing and conditioning. KCKT has been great for this! My previous favorite was a slightly doctored Giovanni direct leave-in.
> - Finish by sealing my hair with Shea butter and stretching in a braided style. I’ve gone from 4 braids to 2 to most recently 1 braid that contains 6 chunky twists. I wear my current style throughout the week and tangles are significantly reduced.
> 
> My real “aha” moment for my hair actually occurred years ago. I got the idea of stretching a strand of my hair to check for moisture protein balance from the ladies on this board. I was babysitting my niece-in-law who has pin straight hair that grows to her bum without any effort. I tried to stretch a strand of her shed hair wrapped around my two index fingers and it would not break without a lot of effort, rewrapping, and the pressure pinched my finger. I tried a strand of my hair and it broke effortlessly and did not pinch at all. I began experimenting with techniques from LHCF with the end goal of giving my hair some resiliency on the pull test. My hair can’t get her results as it is very fine in diameter. However, I know that my new optimal dry state can cause a pinching sensation when pulled. I consider my hair as being “off” unless it can achieve that result. This helps because I can identify a suboptimal state before my hair begins to behave differently during washing and styling. It also gives me a better system for assessing how a treatment affects my hair.
> 
> My hair fortifiers that I turn to are:
> Aphogee 2 step (strength)
> Henna (strength and strand thickness)
> Mud wash (balancing/ moisture )
> Camille rose algae renew DC (moisture)
> Mielle organics babassu oil and mint deep conditioner (mild protein and moisture conditioner)
> 
> I take vitamins for overall health:
> Trader Joe’s high potency multi-vitamin chewable (highly recommend)
> Rainbow light iron (highly recommend if you need iron)
> Trader Joe’s vitamin D
> MSM (on and off for fun and will occasionally had to liquid topicals)
> 
> Other aids that I’ve used:
> -Xcel21 (inconsistent)
> -Massaging (inconsistent frequency and technique)
> -Scalp oil (castor + safflower) with rosemary, lavender, thyme, and cedar wood. Previously used 2-3x per week. Now it is a pre-poo scalp treatment. I use it occasionally on my hair length.
> 
> Please excuse the typos. This was written on my phone.




How often are you doing Aphogee 2 Step and Henna, please?


----------



## Sarabellam

Chicoro said:


> How often are you doing Aphogee 2 Step and Henna, please?


I try to use both once every 2-3 months. I use henna first then I wait anywhere from 3 weeks to over a month to use aphogee. 

I picked this schedule because it fit around the highs and lows of my work schedule. I believe that it is recommended to use aphogee more frequently, every 6-8wks. But you know the saying, “the best schedule is the one you can follow”.


----------



## Chicoro

Sarabellam said:


> I try to use both once every 2-3 months. I use henna first then I* wait anywhere from 3 weeks to over a month to use aphogee.*
> 
> I picked this schedule because it fit around the highs and lows of my work schedule. I believe that it is recommended to use aphogee more frequently, every 6-8wks. But you know the saying, “the best schedule is the one you can follow”.



I think it is important for people to understand that you ALTERNATE  your use Henna and Aphogee, using a 3 week cycle.


----------



## caribeandiva

@Saga Welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!


----------



## Sarabellam

Chicoro said:


> I think it is important for people to understand that you ALTERNATE  your use Henna and Aphogee, using a 3 week cycle.



Definitely, Do not use them in the same wash day! Thank you for pointing this out. However, a 3 week cycle would be too much for my hair. I try to wait at least 5 weeks after applying aphogee before I consider  using henna.

Below is practically a novella but I don’t want anyone reading this to walk away with a plan to ruin their hair.

The *tldr* is moisture is king. Know how henna and aphogee affect your hair. Space out henna and aphogee as far as needed for your hair to return to a baseline moisture protein balance.

The chemistry of henna is that it binds to the keratin in the hair. Lawsone (the dye in henna) is also known to react with many proteins commonly found in nature.  Aphogee coats the hair in a protein layer consisting of mostly collagen.

If you apply them both within a short time your results would be affected by the thick aphogee coating on your hair. The best case scenario is that the henna would be unable to bind to you hair in some areas and you would get an splotchy, uneven  application which fades as the aphogee layer falls off over time.

The worst case scenario (and the one that I think is most likely) is that you would have “protein overload” with dry, brittle hair that could last for weeks, maybe longer.

 I like to wait until most if not all of the aphogee has left my strands before I think of using henna again. Following henna I like to wait a minimum of 3 weeks to make sure that my hair is balanced with a moisture heavy routine before applying aphogee.

My general plan is this:
1. Henna hair
2. Wait minimum of three weeks but will wait however long it takes based on hair assessments and my work schedule.
3. Aphogee treatment
4. Wait minimum 5 weeks.
5. Repeat step 1

To decide exactly how long I’ll wait for steps 2 and 4 I’ll assess my hair on a weekly basis by keeping an eye on how my hair behaves, how well it stays moisturized, and doing the “pull test”.

If things seem off, I’ll increase the moisture in my routine first. If my hair is supple and moisturized and still seems “off” then I make note to do step 1 or 3 when my work schedule allows.

This cycle I had to wait ~6 weeks before I felt comfortable applying aphogee because I have been experimenting with rice water and my hair needed more moisture.


----------



## sunflora

My hair looooves that rose shea butter. It melts right into it and is not too thick. My hair felt so good when I took my braids down today!!


----------



## Chicoro

Sarabellam said:


> Definitely, Do not use them in the same wash day! Thank you for pointing this out. However, a 3 week cycle would be too much for my hair. I try to wait at least 5 weeks after applying aphogee before I consider  using henna.
> 
> Below is practically a novella but I don’t want anyone reading this to walk away with a plan to ruin their hair.
> 
> The *tldr* is moisture is king. Know how henna and aphogee affect your hair. Space out henna and aphogee as far as needed for your hair to return to a baseline moisture protein balance.
> 
> The chemistry of henna is that it binds to the keratin in the hair. Lawsone (the dye in henna) is also known to react with many proteins commonly found in nature.  Aphogee coats the hair in a protein layer consisting of mostly collagen.
> 
> If you apply them both within a short time your results would be affected by the thick aphogee coating on your hair. The best case scenario is that the henna would be unable to bind to you hair in some areas and you would get an splotchy, uneven  application which fades as the aphogee layer falls off over time.
> 
> The worst case scenario (and the one that I think is most likely) is that you would have “protein overload” with dry, brittle hair that could last for weeks, maybe longer.
> 
> I like to wait until most if not all of the aphogee has left my strands before I think of using henna again. Following henna I like to wait a minimum of 3 weeks to make sure that my hair is balanced with a moisture heavy routine before applying aphogee.
> 
> My general plan is this:
> 1. Henna hair
> 2. Wait minimum of three weeks but will wait however long it takes based on hair assessments and my work schedule.
> 3. Aphogee treatment
> 4. Wait minimum 5 weeks.
> 5. Repeat step 1
> 
> To decide exactly how long I’ll wait for steps 2 and 4 I’ll assess my hair on a weekly basis by keeping an eye on how my hair behaves, how well it stays moisturized, and doing the “pull test”.
> 
> If things seem off, I’ll increase the moisture in my routine first. If my hair is supple and moisturized and still seems “off” then I make note to do step 1 or 3 when my work schedule allows.
> 
> This cycle I had to wait ~6 weeks before I felt comfortable applying aphogee because I have been experimenting with rice water and my hair needed more moisture.




"The *tldr* is moisture is king"

What is tldr?

Thank you for taking the time to write and post this for us. I'm a huge fan of Aphogee 2 Step but I have never used Henna. Now, because of your post, I have a base for a routine to incorporate them together. I printed out your _*GREAT*_ post. Even Tony had to drop the mic.


----------



## Sarabellam

Chicoro said:


> "The *tldr* is moisture is king"
> 
> What is tldr?
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to write and post this for us. I'm a huge fan of Aphogee 2 Step but I have never used Henna. Now, because of your post, I have a base for a routine to incorporate them together. I printed out your _*GREAT*_ post. Even Tony had to drop the mic.


 
Thank you! 

Tldr is an acronym for “too long, didn’t read”. It’s used for long internet posts to provide a quick summary.


----------



## Chicoro

Saga said:


> What queens shea has done for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my siggie my hair was bone straight and at the 3 in August mark, it is now at the 6 mark as of December




@Saga, I'm loving your new siggy comparison photos!


----------



## Chicoro

Do you check all the boxes of a Shea Made Hair Unicorn? Then step out the mist and let yourself be known. There can never be too many Shea Made Hair Unicorns.  Queen Shea lets you be great!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I have a confession. 

I LOVE Shea on my braids...

Just not so much on my loose hair.


----------



## Chicoro

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I have a confession.
> 
> I LOVE Shea on my braids...
> 
> Just not so much on my loose hair.



I never ever use Shea on my loosened hair, either.


----------



## sarumoki

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I have a confession.
> 
> I LOVE Shea on my braids...
> 
> Just not so much on my loose hair.


Me neither, unless the mix is whipped to death which I usually don't bother with. I wear wigs anyway so minium whippage is usually fine for me.


----------



## caribeandiva

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Just not so much on my loose hair


I don’t think any of us use it on our loose hair either


----------



## sunflora

I was in a pinch and went on a trip with only carry ons. I used the Paul Mitchell The Detangler conditioner that they had and then sealed with a sample of elongtress shea butter that I took with me. I am very tempted to purchase The Detangler...


----------



## GGsKin

caribeandiva said:


> I don’t think any of us use it on our loose hair either



I do!


----------



## caribeandiva

GGsKin said:


> I do!


How do you do it?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Whew, that was close


----------



## naturalagain2

I do too 

Wash n go's, braidouts, & twistouts

Actually I like it shea butter better than any other product because my styles hold so much better even through working out.


----------



## GGsKin

caribeandiva said:


> How do you do it?



I always style my hair for a wng so if it's a fresh wash day, on wet hair (before I smooth a small section with gel) I work my whipped Shea into about half the length, focussing on my ends. Sometimes I'll wait for my hair to dry before applying the Shea in the same manner.


----------



## caribeandiva

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Whew, that was close




Yay!!! I’m glad to see that Shea butter is so versatile.


----------



## Chicoro

11 year old with 30 inches of afeo textured hair.  Guess what product her mother used on her hair: **Shea butter§*
(She gained 8 inches in her crown in a 2 year period from  Sept 2016 to December 2018.)

*
*This is not the only product used in her regimen!*
Product referenced in video: Pure oils by Silk Elements, where Shea butter is ingredient #2 .






Ingredients:
Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil,* Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea) Butter,* Helianthus Annuus (Sunflower) Seed Oil, Helianthus Annuus (Sunflower) Seed Wax, Mangifera Indica (Mango) Seed Butter, Theobroma Grandiflorum Seed Butter, Astrocaryum Murumuru Seed Butter, Fragrance (Parfum), Phenoxyethanol, Caprylyl Glycol, Passiflora Edulis Seed Oil, Vitis Vinifera (Grape) Seed Oil, Hexyl Cinnamal, Linalool, Benzyl Salicylate, Geraniol, Coumarin


----------



## Chicoro

9 more days until the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Extravaganza!


----------



## caribeandiva

@Chicoro How do you keep your hair moisturized when it’s straight?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Hi Shea Family! I took a break from the forum but not from Queen Shea. 

Tried to post some end of year update pics but alas the forum wont let me. 

So I guess I'll just post an end of year summary. The ways I use Shea butter has not changed much. However, I have also added Shea Nut oil to the mix. I use it to deep condition (I do add a little actual conditioner on top of it). I also use Shea Nut oil to seal in my leave in. In between wash days (as needed) I use my Whipped Shea Butter.

Changes in length:
I can't give an update here as I've been a trimming fool this entire year. Pospartum shedding hit me hard & I spent just about all of 2018 just focusing on damage control. I'll be back on the grow for 2019, so I'm excited to have Queen Shea in my corner & look forward to reaching great lengths.

The biggest change I have seen is in the QUALITY of hair. My hair is the softest and healthiest it has ever been in my entire life. It is darker, holds moisture like nobody's business and just so lush. My neice told me it looks like her baby doll's hair.

All hail Queen Shea. May she continue to reign!!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> @Chicoro How do you keep your hair moisturized when it’s straight?



*Short Answer:*
At night, I lightly coat my ends with an oil. Usually, I coat the last 1 to 2 inches of hair ends. Then, I do a wrap and pin it. Then, I put a scarf over my head.



*My Long Winded Musings:*
I used to wrap with a satin wrap cap only. As shown here:









When 2019 hits, it will be going on five (5) years since I used heat or straightened my hair. But in the meantime, I've been collecting information and tools, like this wrap pictured below. I saw the Glamtwinzs use this in a video. I've never made the opportunity to try it. But I got two in my house!







I may add a dome cap to the mix.






Put on my normal scarf next,







And a bonnet, too!






I hope I don't sweat my hair out and wake up with puffy roots and an afro. That would defeat the purpose of putting all this stuff on my head.

5 step process:


Brush hair into a wrap.
Secure with velcro foam wrap scarf.
Put on satin wrap cap.
*Put on dome cap (maybe/maybe not)*
Put on satin bonnet cap over wrap.


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Hi Shea Family! I took a break from the forum but not from Queen Shea.
> 
> Tried to post some end of year update pics but alas the forum wont let me.
> 
> So I guess I'll just post an end of year summary. The ways I use Shea butter has not changed much. However, I have also added Shea Nut oil to the mix. I use it to deep condition (I do add a little actual conditioner on top of it). I also use Shea Nut oil to seal in my leave in. In between wash days (as needed) I use my Whipped Shea Butter.
> 
> Changes in length:
> I can't give an update here as I've been a trimming fool this entire year. Pospartum shedding hit me hard & I spent just about all of 2018 just focusing on damage control. I'll be back on the grow for 2019, so I'm excited to have Queen Shea in my corner & look forward to reaching great lengths.
> 
> The biggest change I have seen is in the QUALITY of hair. My hair is the softest and healthiest it has ever been in my entire life. It is darker, holds moisture like nobody's business and just so lush. My neice told me it looks like her baby doll's hair.
> 
> All hail Queen Shea. May she continue to reign!!



Squeals with joy! Excited to see you back.

*ElevatedEngery said,"The biggest change I have seen is in the QUALITY of hair. My hair is the softest and healthiest it has ever been in my entire life. It is darker, holds moisture like nobody's business and just so lush. My neice told me it looks like her baby doll's hair."


*
YES! This. If I see someone's before hair and their current hair, I can spot a Shea Made head of hair. Shea butter really does improve the quality of each, individual hair strand. Congratulations for getting things under control and re-orienting to focus on growth in 2019!


----------



## Daina

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Hi Shea Family! I took a break from the forum but not from Queen Shea.
> 
> Tried to post some end of year update pics but alas the forum wont let me.
> 
> So I guess I'll just post an end of year summary. The ways I use Shea butter has not changed much. However, I have also added Shea Nut oil to the mix. I use it to deep condition (I do add a little actual conditioner on top of it). I also use Shea Nut oil to seal in my leave in. In between wash days (as needed) I use my Whipped Shea Butter.
> 
> Changes in length:
> I can't give an update here as I've been a trimming fool this entire year. Pospartum shedding hit me hard & I spent just about all of 2018 just focusing on damage control. I'll be back on the grow for 2019, so I'm excited to have Queen Shea in my corner & look forward to reaching great lengths.
> 
> The biggest change I have seen is in the QUALITY of hair. My hair is the softest and healthiest it has ever been in my entire life. It is darker, holds moisture like nobody's business and just so lush. My neice told me it looks like her baby doll's hair.
> 
> All hail Queen Shea. May she continue to reign!!



Welcome back sis, missed you and those lovely tresses!


----------



## caribeandiva

@ElevatedEnergy Welcome back!! I missed you!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> *Short Answer:*
> At night, I lightly coat my ends with an oil. Usually, I coat the last 1 to 2 inches of hair ends. Then, I do a wrap and pin it. Then, I put a scarf over my head.
> 
> 
> 
> *My Long Winded Musings:*
> I used to wrap with a satin wrap cap only. As shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When 2019 hits, it will be going on five (5) years since I used heat or straightened my hair. But in the meantime, I've been collecting information and tools, like this wrap pictured below. I saw the Glamtwinzs use this in a video. I've never made the opportunity to try it. But I got two in my house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may add a dome cap to the mix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put on my normal scarf next,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a bonnet, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I don't sweat my hair out and wake up with puffy roots and an afro. That would defeat the purpose of putting all this stuff on my head.
> 
> 5 step process:
> 
> 
> Brush hair into a wrap.
> Secure with velcro foam wrap scarf.
> Put on satin wrap cap.
> *Put on dome cap (maybe/maybe not)*
> Put on satin bonnet cap over wrap.


Thank you!


----------



## Silverstreaks

I’ve been using my Shea mix on my twists.  It has been the best moisture retainer I’ve used so far.  I don’t normally wear my hair out and haven’t for a number of years.  On a day to day basis, particularly in the winter, it’s not practical for me.  I wear a few large twists and put them in a bun.  Very low maintenance.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Daina said:


> Welcome back sis, missed you and those lovely tresses!





caribeandiva said:


> @ElevatedEnergy Welcome back!! I missed you!




Missed you both too!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Hey, I just realized the beer shampoo and conditioner has Shea butter in it too. It’s just further down the line.  If you’re wondering what I’m talking about, I posted a picture in the Random Hair Thoughts Thread.


----------



## Chicoro

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Hey, I just realized the beer shampoo and conditioner has Shea butter in it too. It’s just further down the line.  If you’re wondering what I’m talking about, I posted a picture in the Random Hair Thoughts Thread.



Can you give us the link, please?

I found your post!


----------



## Chicoro

Eight more days until the Extravaganza. Eight more days to out yourself as a Shea Made Hair Unicorn.


----------



## Chicoro

Okay, no new photos, but here are my measurement statistics for 2018. I guess my hair grows in 'spots'. Meaning, I didn't get cascading length in bulk, but I know my hair was dropping in length in spots all over my head.

How I measured: Lightly wet and undid a braided section, bobby pinned tape measure to lined part, or the upper parted part of section. Stretched and pulled my natural hair until the longest strands could go no farther.

Personal best for strands: *26 inches reached!*  [All three strands! ]

*Hair Braid Length Tracker Map:*





2018 Starting Statistics:

(December 23, 2017)

Front Crown Length =24.5 Inches
Front Side Burn Length =22.0 inches
Back Crown Length =24.0 Inches
Back Nape Length =21.5 Inches

2018 Ending Statistics:

(December 23, 2018)

Front Crown Length = 25.0 Inches (0.5 inches gained) -left side
Front Side Burn Length =21.5 inches (-.50 inches lost) -left side
Back Crown Length =*26.0 inches *(2 inches gained!) -right side
Back Nape Length =22.0 inches (0.5 inches gained) -left side


----------



## cocomama

Chicoro said:


> Okay, no new photos, but here are my measurement statistics for 2018. I guess my hair grows in 'spots'. Meaning, I didn't get cascading length in bulk, but I know my hair was dropping in length in spots all over my head.
> 
> How I measured: Lightly wet and undid a braided section, bobby pinned tape measure to lined part, or the upper parted part of section. Stretched and pulled my natural hair until the longest strands could go no farther.
> 
> Personal best for strands: *26 inches reached!*  [All three strands! ]
> 
> *Hair Braid Length Tracker Map:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2018 Starting Statistics:
> 
> (December 23, 2017)
> 
> Front Crown Length =24.5 Inches
> Front Side Burn Length =22.0 inches
> Back Crown Length =24.0 Inches
> Back Nape Length =21.5 Inches
> 
> 2018 Ending Statistics:
> 
> (December 23, 2018)
> 
> Front Crown Length = 25.0 Inches (0.5 inches gained) -left side
> Front Side Burn Length =21.5 inches (-.50 inches lost) -left side
> Back Crown Length =*26.0 inches *(2 inches gained!) -right side
> Back Nape Length =22.0 inches (0.5 inches gained) -left side


Beautiful Sis!!!!


----------



## blazingbeauty

This thread has really encouraged me to jump back on the Shea train - not halfway like when I was mixing Vaseline in my shea butter mixes. Don’t get me wrong, grease has treated my hair right, it has improved my hair’s moisture retention and reduced friction. 

*However, *I like the sound of shea butter improving the very condition of the individual strand, in a way that grease can’t.  I’m gonna use this nice pre-mixed shea butter cream I purchased as my sealant in 2019. At least, I’ll try it out for a few month.

Hopefully, I’ll see great results like all of the lovely ladies in this thread. Thank you for starting this thread Chicoro! I remember reading this Afro sci-fi novel by Nnedi Okorafur where shea butter had special powers. Such a cute idea.


----------



## Chicoro

blazingbeauty said:


> This thread has really encouraged me to jump back on the Shea train - not halfway like when I was mixing Vaseline in my shea butter mixes. Don’t get me wrong, grease has treated my hair right, it has improved my hair’s moisture retention and reduced friction.
> 
> *However, *I like the sound of shea butter improving the very condition of the individual strand, in a way that grease can’t.  I’m gonna use this nice pre-mixed shea butter cream I purchased as my sealant in 2019. At least, I’ll try it out for a few month.
> 
> Hopefully, I’ll see great results like all of the lovely ladies in this thread. Thank you for starting this thread Chicoro! I remember reading this Afro sci-fi novel by Nnedi Okorafur where shea butter had special powers. Such a cute idea.



*"I remember reading this Afro sci-fi novel by Nnedi Okorafur where shea butter had special powers. Such a cute idea."




*


Excuse me? What book...that mentions...the power of Shea butter? What chapter, verse and page?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Hi Shea Family! I took a break from the forum but not from Queen Shea.
> 
> Tried to post some end of year update pics but alas the forum wont let me.
> 
> So I guess I'll just post an end of year summary. The ways I use Shea butter has not changed much. However, I have also added Shea Nut oil to the mix. I use it to deep condition (I do add a little actual conditioner on top of it). I also use Shea Nut oil to seal in my leave in. In between wash days (as needed) I use my Whipped Shea Butter.
> 
> Changes in length:
> I can't give an update here as I've been a trimming fool this entire year. Pospartum shedding hit me hard & I spent just about all of 2018 just focusing on damage control. I'll be back on the grow for 2019, so I'm excited to have Queen Shea in my corner & look forward to reaching great lengths.
> 
> The biggest change I have seen is in the QUALITY of hair. My hair is the softest and healthiest it has ever been in my entire life. It is darker, holds moisture like nobody's business and just so lush. My neice told me it looks like her baby doll's hair.
> 
> All hail Queen Shea. May she continue to reign!!




Quoting myself. This is the picture I was trying to upload showing the QUALITY of my hair improving this year.



Upwards & Onwards! Shea Train, I'm riding you FO LIFE!


----------



## yamilee21

Chicoro said:


> 5 step process:
> 
> 
> Brush hair into a wrap.
> Secure with velcro foam wrap scarf.
> Put on satin wrap cap.
> *Put on dome cap (maybe/maybe not)*
> Put on satin bonnet cap over wrap.


My head is already sweating just from reading this, !

I don't know... seems a bit too much. Be sure to tell us how this works out!


----------



## mzteaze

I just made a batch of  henna / cassia gloss bars using a mix of  Shea butter and cocoa butter.

My hair feels so luxurious after that treatment.


----------



## Chicoro

yamilee21 said:


> My head is already sweating just from reading this, !
> 
> I don't know... seems a bit too much. Be sure to tell us how this works out!


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Quoting myself. This is the picture I was trying to upload showing the QUALITY of my hair improving this year.
> 
> View attachment 440023
> 
> Upwards & Onwards! Shea Train, I'm riding you FO LIFE!



Looking pretty! Can you walk us through the timeline and the differences of these two posted photos, please? How long had you been using Shea butter in each one? What is the style steps done on each hairstyle: air dry, Shea butter placed on it wet, etc... I think your photos are a great example and capture the difference that Shea butter makes on natural, afro-textured hair. Can you give us a detail by detail breakdown, please?



This is what I was saying about how Shea butter grown hair looks "otherworldly".  It changes the way the hair looks. It's usually much thicker, fuller AND longer. If I see before and after pictures, I can literally see when someone employed Shea butter at some point in their hair journey.


----------



## Chicoro

Shea Made Hair Unicorn Spotted in another thread!

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/2018-progress-photos.841037/#post-25038717


----------



## Chicoro

Quiet people...let's see if we can get this beautiful hair unicorn to come out into the open. Let me sprinkle a few treats...

Ohh @Pygmy_puff ....Woo whoooo!  Can you come in here for a moment, please?

Quiet now. Nobody move. Anybody wearing perfume needs to step their hooves to the back. We don't want to alarm her.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

Chicoro said:


> Quiet people...let's see if we can get this beautiful hair unicorn to come out into the open. Let me sprinkle a few treats...
> 
> Ohh @Pygmy_puff ....Woo whoooo!  Can you come in here for a moment, please?
> 
> Quiet now. Nobody move. Anybody wearing perfume needs to step their hooves to the back. We don't want to alarm her.



LMBO 
I’m here!! Yes, I lurk sometimes, but I’ve been here  
Love me some Shea buttah!


----------



## Chicoro

Okay, @Pygmy_puff says she's been using Shea butter for three years. I think she deserves an honorary mention. I take that back. The growth she has for 2018 is this year! So, she is definitely Shea Made THIS year!

I, Chicoro, hereby nominate and induct @Pygmy_puff into the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame, on this 24th day of December 2018.

@caribeandiva , do your thing please!


----------



## Chicoro

Pygmy_puff said:


> LMBO
> I’m here!! Yes, I lurk sometimes, but I’ve been here
> Love me some Shea buttah!



Can you please post those photos here that you posted where I first spotted you?


----------



## Pygmy_puff

Chicoro said:


> Can you please post those photos here that you posted where I first spotted you?


Sure! I’ll copy paste here. Hope it works lol:
_____________

Top row is December 2017, bottom is from the end of November 2018. Yes, I did a lazy job flat ironing in November haha my ends were so poofy.

View attachment 440053
My regimen varies, but when I’m not protective styling (probably about 75% of the time), I wash 1X per week and try to DC weekly as well. I stretch my hair in braids with Shea butter and wear roll/tuck/pin styles, ponytails, buns, or just down. I also like to wash and go here and there. I flat iron maybe 3-5 times per year.

I want to do more protective styling this year. I also need a good trim/shape up.

Edit: yikes!! Sorry about the dirty mirror, I promise we don’t always live like that 

2nd edit: here’s some bonus pics from this year 
View attachment 440061
Stretched hair

View attachment 440063
Roll/tuck/pin style for work

View attachment 440055
Failed flat iron (check the dew point before you go outside, kids!!)

View attachment 440057
Kind of a “meh” twist out

View attachment 440059
Wash n go with purple/blue hair paint wax. I had a lot of fun with this one, can’t wait to try again!


----------



## Chicoro

Thank you  @Pygmy_puff  for posting above!

We kind of lazy to click links and we like instant gratification ...so I just went ahead and stole your photos out the other thread.  With your permission of course...

*
Top row is December 2017, bottom is from the end of November 2018.*







Chicoro comment: It looks like she retained about  4 to 5 inches (minimum). It might be more than that in some places of her hair!


----------



## Chicoro

*Picture 1: December 24th, 2018 (Dropping in Length Stage)*

My hair is dropping to newer longer lengths. This section looks like it is getting thinner. That is because, it is! BUT, my hair is wet with water and SCURL and slathered with Shea butter. And I am pulling on it really tautly.  I think I've had some breakage. I discovered why I was losing whole curls. Some of the breakage is due to that. I think I have remedied that and I am ready for 2019.

My hair reaches the top of my robe pocket. That's about a difference of 2 inches. It may be 3 inches  if I were to straighten my hair and remove the waves.

*Picture 2: January 9th, 2018 (Dropping in Length Stage)*

My hair is wet with water and SCURL and slathered with Shea butter. And I am pulling on it a little less tautly.  The hair is thicker here. It is about an 2 inches from the top of my pocket.

*Picture 3: November 14th, 2017 (Thickening Stage)
*
My hair is not wet and I am just holding it. I am not pulling it tightly. Also, the belt is lower on my body and sagging here so this picture is not a true comparison photo.

I can see that my hair ends had thickened at this newer length. Whenever my ends are all the same length and thickness, I know my hair is about to drop in length again. It did that and gained length in 2018.

I expect the hair to thicken up in 2019,  barring any set backs such as severe tangles and breakage. 

*2019: Full tailbone length in December!*​


----------



## caribeandiva

@Pygmy_puff Welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!


----------



## caribeandiva

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Quoting myself. This is the picture I was trying to upload showing the QUALITY of my hair improving this year.
> 
> View attachment 440023
> 
> Upwards & Onwards! Shea Train, I'm riding you FO LIFE!


 Holy smokes!!


----------



## Pygmy_puff

caribeandiva said:


> @Pygmy_puff Welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!
> 
> View attachment 440085


Wow! Thank you guys!!!! I feel so special


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Okay so here are my end of the yr photos. It's a comparison from apr 2018 to dec 2018. I did a huge chop in Apr of this yr to get rid of ALL of my damaged ends and started using shea butter and protective styling in twists majority of the time. In this time my hair has done something it's NEVER done before !!!!! I've retained 1/2 in a month since then. Here are my comparison pics.
Apr 2018
 

Dec 2018
 

Apr 2018
 
Dec 2018
 

Apr 2018
 

Dec 2018


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> Looking pretty! Can you walk us through the timeline and the differences of these two posted photos, please? How long had you been using Shea butter in each one? What is the style steps done on each hairstyle: air dry, Shea butter placed on it wet, etc... I think your photos are a great example and capture the difference that Shea butter makes on natural, afro-textured hair. Can you give us a detail by detail breakdown, please?
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I was saying about how Shea butter grown hair looks "otherworldly".  It changes the way the hair looks. It's usually much thicker, fuller AND longer. If I see before and after pictures, I can literally see when someone employed Shea butter at some point in their hair journey.




Timeline of first picture....it was early this year. I dont have the specifics on the months...but it had to be in the spring as I only wear my hair out in the spring and fall. Usually summer & winter (harshest weather months)....my hair is protected in a bun. Sadly, I don't remember much about the steps taken...style etc. But I do remember that during this stage of my Shea butter journey, I was very light handed for fear of greasy hair. I also have been using Shea butter off & on since summer 2017. However, my use of it was very sporadic & not consistent enough (I feel) to see a huge difference. I was always hopping around trying different products/ or trying to use up different products from my stash....until I just did a clean sweep at the end of 2017 & got rid of everything....thus the time of the consistent Shea Butter use journey. 

2nd pic was taken a few days ago. (December 21st I believe) My hair had been in a bun & I took it down to take the pic.  First let me say that I no longer fear greasy hair so whenever I use Shea Butter, I go to town & slather it in my hair. It's usually greasy for the first day or 2 but my hair soaks it right on up & I am left with shiny, black hair that doesn't need another dosage of Shea Medicine for at least 3/4 days.

My process with Shea Butter for the 2nd pic was:
1) Wash & Condition in shower
2) Deep condition with Shea Nut oil & a small amount of conditioner on top (basically for added slip)
3) Rinse DC out...while I'm rinsing my DC, I use the water from the shower stream to help put my hair in 2 twisted ponytails & airdry with no product. I usually wear this style for up to 3 days. Even though I airdry with no product, my hair does not feel dry when I take it down. Shea Butter makes a great conditioner because it will leave behind a protective coating. 
4) Take twisted ponytails down. Use Oyin Hair Dew as a leave-in on dry hair & seal with whipped Shea Butter. This process does cause my hair to get wet again from the leave in so I proceed to....
5) Stretch hair with Rollers. 
6) For this particular picture style, I flat ironed on low heat (320) with my FHI flat iron & put my hair in a low bun.

This is my normal wash day routine using Shea Butter. The only difference is I alternate between stopping at 5 or 6.
**Sometimes I will only roller set. I wear my roller set hair for up to 3 weeks. The next wash day, I will roller set & flat iron. I wear my flat ironed hair for 4 weeks plus. However, for both styles...I moisturize (as needed) with a light mist of water & seal it in with Whipped Shea Butter. Summer, I skip them both and stop at airdrying in the twisted ponytails. 

I hope this was detailed enough. I tried to capture my entire year with Shea Butter. It has been a fun Shea filled journey.


----------



## Chicoro

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> Okay so here are my end of the yr photos. It's a comparison from apr 2018 to dec 2018. I did a huge chop in Apr of this yr to get rid of ALL of my damaged ends and started using shea butter and protective styling in twists majority of the time. In this time my hair has done something it's NEVER done before !!!!! I've retained 1/2 in a month since then. Here are my comparison pics.
> Apr 2018
> View attachment 440097
> 
> Dec 2018
> View attachment 440099
> 
> Apr 2018
> View attachment 440101
> Dec 2018
> View attachment 440103
> 
> Apr 2018
> View attachment 440105
> 
> Dec 2018
> View attachment 440107



1/2 an inch per month? Or 1/2 inch since April?

Look at how that bun doubled in length! 


I, Chicoro hereby nominate and induct @VictoriousBrownFlower into the Shea Made Hair Hall of Fame this 25th day of December , 2019. Outted by her post #5221.

@caribeandiva , do your thing !


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Timeline of first picture....it was early this year. I dont have the specifics on the months...but it had to be in the spring as I only wear my hair out in the spring and fall. Usually summer & winter (harshest weather months)....my hair is protected in a bun. Sadly, I don't remember much about the steps taken...style etc. But I do remember that during this stage of my Shea butter journey, I was very light handed for fear of greasy hair. I also have been using Shea butter off & on since summer 2017. However, my use of it was very sporadic & not consistent enough (I feel) to see a huge difference. I was always hopping around trying different products/ or trying to use up different products from my stash....until I just did a clean sweep at the end of 2017 & got rid of everything....thus the time of the consistent Shea Butter use journey.
> 
> 2nd pic was taken a few days ago. (December 21st I believe) My hair had been in a bun & I took it down to take the pic.  First let me say that I no longer fear greasy hair so whenever I use Shea Butter, I go to town & slather it in my hair. It's usually greasy for the first day or 2 but my hair soaks it right on up & I am left with shiny, black hair that doesn't need another dosage of Shea Medicine for at least 3/4 days.
> 
> My process with Shea Butter for the 2nd pic was:
> 1) Wash & Condition in shower
> 2) Deep condition with Shea Nut oil & a small amount of conditioner on top (basically for added slip)
> 3) Rinse DC out...while I'm rinsing my DC, I use the water from the shower stream to help put my hair in 2 twisted ponytails & airdry with no product. I usually wear this style for up to 3 days. Even though I airdry with no product, my hair does not feel dry when I take it down. Shea Butter makes a great conditioner because it will leave behind a protective coating.
> 4) Take twisted ponytails down. Use Oyin Hair Dew as a leave-in on dry hair & seal with whipped Shea Butter. This process does cause my hair to get wet again from the leave in so I proceed to....
> 5) Stretch hair with Rollers.
> 6) For this particular picture style, I flat ironed on low heat (320) with my FHI flat iron & put my hair in a low bun.
> 
> This is my normal wash day routine using Shea Butter. The only difference is I alternate between stopping at 5 or 6.
> **Sometimes I will only roller set. I wear my roller set hair for up to 3 weeks. The next wash day, I will roller set & flat iron. I wear my flat ironed hair for 4 weeks plus. However, for both styles...I moisturize (as needed) with a light mist of water & seal it in with Whipped Shea Butter. Summer, I skip them both and stop at airdrying in the twisted ponytails.
> 
> I hope this was detailed enough. I tried to capture my entire year with Shea Butter. It has been a fun Shea filled journey.



The straighter  hair is picture 1 or 2? Is the curly hair the most recent? The hair in both pictures is lovely so I'm not sure which one is which! Thank you for the detailed response, too.


----------



## blazingbeauty

Chicoro said:


> *"I remember reading this Afro sci-fi novel by Nnedi Okorafur where shea butter had special powers. Such a cute idea."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Excuse me? What book...that mentions...the power of Shea butter? What chapter, verse and page?



I think it was called The Book of Phoenix, but the main character used it on her skin.
Shoot, as long as it has everybody’s hair looking like , I will gladly anoint my hair with the Shea Butter (yes capital S B shea butter).


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Chicoro said:


> 1/2 an inch per month? Or 1/2 inch since April?
> 
> Look at how that bun doubled in length!
> 
> 
> I, Chicoro hereby nominate and induct @VictoriousBrownFlower into the Shea Made Hair Hall of Fame this 25th day of December , 2019. Outted by her post #5221.
> 
> @caribeandiva , do your thing !


I've gained exactly 3 inches since april  which shocked me cuz i usually grow around 4 inches a YR!!!! I already gained 3 in 6 MONTHS!!!! QUEEN SHEA IS BAE FOR LIFE!!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR CREATING THIS THREAD!!!! I never would have thought to use shea butter again for my hair after my unsuccessful first go around. Thanks also to the member that inspired this thread because without you we wouldn't be becoming the unicorns we are. I'm honored to be even somewhat in the same arena as the beautiful heads in that group!!! I made 2018 the beg of it all and 2019 is gonna be when I branch out to better longer stronger hair and (slimmer body might I add 60lbs down for the yr of 2018!!!!)


----------



## Chicoro

blazingbeauty said:


> I think it was called The Book of Phoenix, but the main character used it on her skin.
> Shoot, as long as it has everybody’s hair looking like , I will gladly anoint my hair with the Shea Butter (yes capital S B shea butter).



Come on in and be anointed. Thank you for the book reference, too!


----------



## Chicoro

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> I've gained exactly 3 inches since april  which shocked me cuz i usually grow around 4 inches a YR!!!! I already gained 3 in 6 MONTHS!!!! QUEEN SHEA IS BAE FOR LIFE!!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR CREATING THIS THREAD!!!! I never would have thought to use shea butter again for my hair after my unsuccessful first go around. Thanks also to the member that inspired this thread because without you we wouldn't be becoming the unicorns we are. I'm honored to be even somewhat in the same arena as the beautiful heads in that group!!! I made 2018 the beg of it all and 2019 is gonna be when I branch out to better longer stronger hair and (slimmer body might I add 60lbs down for the yr of 2018!!!!)



3 inches since April!!!!!  WHAT???!!! AND 60 pound down for 2018?  
We need to record this for prosperity: Get your camera and your paint set! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Chicoro

Just when I thought I had learned all I could about Queen Shea...

Sometimes when I plan to rebraid my hair, I take down my old braids the night before and put my hair into bantu knots. I put my hair up '*dry',* meaning I don't add any SCURL or anything. I may wet the hair to be able to unbraid it without breakage. But, the next day, my bantus are stretched and dried out like this:




Before I braid, I separate the clumps, wet the hair with water and Scurl, put some oil on it and then put on some Shea butter.

The end of my braid (the end of the unraveled bantu knot)  had all these knots. NOT! It was clumps of product build up. So when i finally removed the little balls of build up from the ends of my hair, I could NOT believe that I had so very few knots and splits!

My hair ends are my biggest challenge. Although my hair ends are not 'gorgeous', they are ALMOST free of  knots and splits! That is definitely the result and handy work of Queen Shea.

These photos are the ends of the one 'dried out' bantu, pictured above, that I am extending and pulling with my left hand.







Queen Shea strikes again! I know @ElevatedEnergy had pretty ends that she had trimmed off. So, I've seen that it is possible. I just didn't think it would ever be possible for *MY* hair! I'm so pleasantly surprised.

I have not trimmed or dusted my ends for about 6 months. I keep my hair braided and protected and hidden so it is not important for me to trim right now or to have perfectly, even, full ends.

Lastly, my hair is so soft. Even my shedded hair feels softer than the highest quality cotton.

PS: I guess my overall Ends Routine, Baggie Method 3.0 and no Combing have all helped, too.


----------



## Chicoro

It was @ThatJerseyGirl who inspired the creation of this thread. Maybe she will drop in and say hello before the end of 2018. IF, we are lucky!


----------



## caribeandiva

@VictoriousBrownFlower welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!


----------



## Prettyeyes

Did a DC with my Shea butter DC. Hair was so dry so leaving it in overnight!


----------



## caribeandiva

I straightened my hair today! Merry Christmas everyone! Joyeux noël!


----------



## sunflora

@caribeandiva I think this is the first pic I've seen of your face and goodness gracious you are beautiful! 

Hair is looking nice and thick!


----------



## sunflora

Here's my check-in for the year! This is only 9 months and I joined this challenge late, but if I post my other progress pics it's very clear that I've retained more in these past few months (heck, this past month!) than I was retaining before. My regimen is still changing, but this is what I'm DEFINITELY without a doubt carrying into 2019 with me.

1x week:
Hot Oil Treatment - I use warm coconut oil, mustard oil, or really any nutrient rich oil and massage my scalp. Then I apply it to my hair after warming it, using a wide-tooth comb and remove my shed hair. I braid up the hair and then put on a plastic cap, leave it on for as long as I can as I lounge around I mean be a productive citizen.
Shampoo - really nothing special here, I shampoo after doing this.
DC - I *always* DC with heat, which I realized was a game-changer early on. I use my hot-head with a plastic cap under it, and DC for maybe 30 minutes to an hour. Usually just watch YouTube videos in my bath robe and then hope back in the shower.
I do a rinse-out while I'm washing out my DC with extra light EVOO. Then I following with a regular conditioner so that my hair is not too oily.

I set my hair in 8 braids using LCO, followed by shea butter on the ends. This method clumps my hair and prevents ssks. It is an extra step that takes almost a day to try, but it is absolutely worth is as I cannot simply do a style like dutch braids on my wet hair. My hair wants to be dry when I manipulate it, or I get knots, tangles and irreparable breakage.

I've been wearing two dutch braids throughout the week. I re-do them as needed to keep them presentable, adding shea butter to the ends, as well as oil and a cream as neccessary. I gently remove shed hairs as I'm going, but never touch my hair with a comb or brush for the remaining of the week. This is why the HOT is so important! There's a lot of shed hair that would cause tangles and knots if I wet my hair after this, or went straight to shampooing. So gently removing the shed hair with a comb while my hair is heavily oiled prevents all of this from happening.

And here's my pic!



Previous progress pics:





See that difference in retention?? I do!!!



I'm rather happy at this years gains, I was pessimistic at first.

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> The straighter  hair is picture 1 or 2? Is the curly hair the most recent? The hair in both pictures is lovely so I'm not sure which one is which! Thank you for the detailed response, too.



Thank you for the kind compliments!
Curly hair on left (pic 1) is early 2018
Straight hair on right (pic 2) is most recent (Dec 2018)


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Merry Christmas Shea Family!


----------



## Chicoro

A friend of mine has gone home to Mali, in Africa, to see her family. Here village is outside of the capital city of Bamako, Mali.

She grew up around homemade Shea butter. Her mother and grandmother make it. Interestingly, they never used it on their hair. 

When we are together, she does a 'sniff' test on my various Shea butters from different sources. I have no idea WHAT she is sniffing for. I never passed her a funky batch to smell because even I knew it was bad, hence I called referred to it as 'funky'. 

So, when I think I have passed her a beautiful new container of golden raw Shea,  she will say, "Nope. That is not good." Thank goodness some of my batches have passed her sniff test. She is not being rude. I invited her to choose whichever Shea butter in my stash she wanted me to use to make her some whipped butter. Her way of choosing is by sniffing!

I asked her to bring me some Shea butter. She said, "Yes!" I'm so excited!!! My point: Any Shea brings will be MAGNIFICENT.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> I straightened my hair today! Merry Christmas everyone! Joyeux noël!
> View attachment 440167 View attachment 440169




Your hair is at armpit length. Is this the first time in your life as an adult that you have reached this length? And, it looks like you have about 1 inch or 2 of still curly hair at the roots, that could be added to your length. Bravo!!!!!

Them little hair feets have been on a long hike. They left your collarbone and have travelled down to your armpits.  They've gotten wild and loose and have gone rogue! 



From collarbone to armpit in 2018 !!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Chicoro

sunflora said:


> @caribeandiva I think this is the first pic I've seen of your face and goodness gracious *you are beautiful!*
> 
> Hair is looking nice and thick!



And she is about 6 Feet tall. Can you imagine all that gorgeousness walking in the door?

Me Caught off guard by her beauty.


Me Trying to swallow my jealousy.






Me Watching her walk in, tower over me and go past me.


Me Giving her a fake smile cause she caught me staring.






Me Disappointed 'cause  not as cute.




Me Overcoming my petty jealousy, going for my higher self and just enjoying her beauty.



How I feel after she walks back by me and gives
me a genuine compliant I feel in my Soul.


Because it's her ever present inner beauty that's always lifting and soothing me [and you].

@caribeandiva

EDIT: Fixed my grammar!


----------



## Chicoro

sunflora said:


> Here's my check-in for the year! This is only 9 months and I joined this challenge late, but if I post my other progress pics it's very clear that I've retained more in these past few months (heck, this past month!) than I was retaining before. My regimen is still changing, but this is what I'm DEFINITELY without a doubt carrying into 2019 with me.
> 
> 1x week:
> Hot Oil Treatment - I use warm coconut oil, mustard oil, or really any nutrient rich oil and massage my scalp. Then I apply it to my hair after warming it, using a wide-tooth comb and remove my shed hair. I braid up the hair and then put on a plastic cap, leave it on for as long as I can as I lounge around I mean be a productive citizen.
> Shampoo - really nothing special here, I shampoo after doing this.
> DC - I *always* DC with heat, which I realized was a game-changer early on. I use my hot-head with a plastic cap under it, and DC for maybe 30 minutes to an hour. Usually just watch YouTube videos in my bath robe and then hope back in the shower.
> I do a rinse-out while I'm washing out my DC with extra light EVOO. Then I following with a regular conditioner so that my hair is not too oily.
> 
> I set my hair in 8 braids using LCO, followed by shea butter on the ends. This method clumps my hair and prevents ssks. It is an extra step that takes almost a day to try, but it is absolutely worth is as I cannot simply do a style like dutch braids on my wet hair. My hair wants to be dry when I manipulate it, or I get knots, tangles and irreparable breakage.
> 
> I've been wearing two dutch braids throughout the week. I re-do them as needed to keep them presentable, adding shea butter to the ends, as well as oil and a cream as neccessary. I gently remove shed hairs as I'm going, but never touch my hair with a comb or brush for the remaining of the week. This is why the HOT is so important! There's a lot of shed hair that would cause tangles and knots if I wet my hair after this, or went straight to shampooing. So gently removing the shed hair with a comb while my hair is heavily oiled prevents all of this from happening.
> 
> And here's my pic!
> 
> View attachment 440175
> 
> Previous progress pics:
> 
> View attachment 440177
> 
> View attachment 440179
> 
> See that difference in retention?? I do!!!
> 
> View attachment 440181
> 
> I'm rather happy at this years gains, I was pessimistic at first.
> 
> Merry Christmas!!



*"I'm rather happy at this years gains, I was pessimistic at first."
*
What a wonderful gift Queen Shea has helped you get this year in 2018!

Thank you so much for gifting us all with your detailed regimen. It looks like you have retained a minimum of 5 inches in this photo. Amazing!!!!!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> I straightened my hair today! Merry Christmas everyone! Joyeux noël!
> View attachment 440167 View attachment 440169



What is the distance in inches from your collarbone to your armpits? Because that's how many inches you retained this year. You probably grew even MORE!

@caribeandiva


----------



## Chicoro

To All My Shea Sisters,
This gif says it all:

*"When the Praises Go Up, the Blessings Come Down!"*

When we support one another and wish good things for each other, it raises us all. It's not the purpose for the praise, but you get it back 10x10.

Congratulations on your stellar, spectacular accomplishments in 2018!​


----------



## Chicoro

Shea Made Hair Unicorns and those In Training,
You are poised for an incredible 2019.


----------



## Chicoro

Information about our Shea Sister Benefactors,
those sisters who make Shea available to us, who live and work in Ghana
collecting Shea nuts and making Shea butter for us to use and enjoy for our beauty.​
(Somebody can check my math, please!)
Can be GHc or GHS for currency type in Ghana [I think.]
https://www.xe.com/fr/currencyconverter/convert/?Amount=73&From=GHS&To=USD

In Tamale, Ghana in 2015

Women worker gains per *week*:

The average woman processes: 3 bags, 90 kg per bag (90x3), of Shea nuts per week (*595 *pounds of Shea nuts per week)
This yields 3 units @25 kg of Shea butter (*165* pounds of butter *per week*)
This yields GHc 73 = *15 US DOLLARS *(ROBBERY for all that hard work!!!!)
*15 US Dollars for 165 pounds of Shea butter or LESS THAN 10 cents per pound.  (.09 cents  per pound is what the ladies earn, to be EXACT!)*
Processor Costs per *year*:


Total Annual Costs: GHc8609 ($1,772 US dollars/per year)
Average Annual Revenue Yielded: GHc10,512 ($2,163 US dollars/per year)
Annual Profit Yielded: GHc1622.8 ($334 US dollars/per year)


*"Benefit cost analysis of producing Shea butter Paperback – February 15, 2015"*


"Bachelor Thesis from the year 2014 in the subject Business economics - Supply, Production, Logistics, University for Development studies, course: Bsc Agribusiness management and finance, language: English, abstract: This study aimed at analyzing the benefits, cost and constraints of production of quality Shea butter in relation to production methods amongst processors in Tamale Metropolis. Specifically, it was to assess cost-benefits of production of quality butter. Secondly, to determine the factors that influences marketable quality butter. Lastly, to analyze the constraints to the production of quality marketable Shea butter. The study was conducted in 4 communities in Tamale Metropolis because these are the communities with abundant shea butter processors. A total of 80 respondents were interviewed with 20 respondents being selected from each of the communities using snowball sampling. The average costs, average revenues and profits were calculated on yearly basis. The study revealed that averagely individual processes 3 bags (90kg each) of Shea nuts in a week and this yield 3 units of shea butter which weighs 25kg each. This yields an average of 75kgs of Shea butter selling at an average price of GHc73. A processor has an average total cost of GHc8609 per year, average total revenue of  GGHc10512 per year and the profit yielded is GH1622.8 per year. This gave a benefit cost ratio of 1.2:1 which implied that producing quality butter was profitable. Probit model was used analyze the factors influencing the quality of Shea butter. Out of the seven (7) estimated coefficients number of years in processing, improvement in technology and orderly processing procedures significantly explains the likelihood that a respondent produces quality Shea butter. The study also revealed that the *major problems* encountered by processors were; l*ack of capital to purchase enough nuts and expand production, unstable markets, high prices of nuts, dangers associated with picking nuts fro..."*


----------



## caribeandiva

sunflora said:


> @caribeandiva I think this is the first pic I've seen of your face and goodness gracious you are beautiful!
> 
> Hair is looking nice and thick!


Thank you!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Your hair is at armpit length. Is this the first time in your life as an adult that you have reached this length? And, it looks like you have about 1 inch or 2 of still curly hair at the roots, that could be added to your length. Bravo!!!!!
> 
> Them little hair feets have been on a long hike. They left your collarbone and have travelled down to your armpits.  They've gotten wild and loose and have gone rogue!
> 
> 
> 
> From collarbone to armpit in 2018 !!!!!!!!!​


Thank you!! Yes ma’am it’s the first time I’ve ever been APL in my life!! My roots are still puffy  so I do have more length than what’s showing. My flatironing skills aren’t the best since I rarely do it. Once I go to a salon I’ll see what I’m really working with. I’m looking for a new stylist since mine decided to dump me, after years of going to her, because my hair is too thick for her (her words). She said it hurts her hands. She’s Latina by the way. Ummm... oh Kay... oh well. No hard feelings. When one door closes, a better one opens.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> And she is about 6 Feet tall. Can you imagine all that gorgeousness walking in the door?
> 
> Me Caught off guard by her beauty.
> View attachment 440195
> 
> Me Trying to swallow your jealousy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me Watching her walk in, tower over you and go past you.
> View attachment 440199
> 
> Me Give her a fake smile cause she caught me staring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me Disappointed 'cause  not as cute.
> View attachment 440197
> 
> 
> 
> Me Overcoming my petty jealousy, going for my higher self and just enjoying her beauty.
> View attachment 440201
> 
> 
> How I feel after she walks back by me and gives
> me a genuine compliant I feel in your Soul.
> View attachment 440203
> 
> Because it's her ever present inner beauty that always lifting and soothing me [and you].
> 
> @caribeandiva


Merci beaucoup mademoiselle!! I feel the same way about you!  Gorgeousness all around! A lot of beautiful ladies on this board.


----------



## fluffyforever

Yesterday was the first day I whipped up my own shea butter! I've had a box of 3cayg sitting in my house for months unused. 

I mixed yellow shea with a bit of mango butter, safflower oil, and olive oil. I whipped it into a firm and thick frosting like consistency. The resulting mix is kind of tacky, but not sticky. It doesn't melt on my finger unless sitting a while. 

I used it on my hair, but it didn't spread on easily like the Jakeala Alma Shea Parfait. I had to really work it it in. This morning though my hair feels nice and moisturized and I didn't even use AVG.

Is there a certain oil I can add that can give it more slip? Should I add more oil next time to make it more spreadable?  

I should have measured, but I didn't. I just added enough oils to whip.


----------



## Chicoro

fluffyforever said:


> Yesterday was the first day I whipped up my own shea butter! I've had a box of 3cayg sitting in my house for months unused.
> 
> I mixed yellow shea with a bit of mango butter, safflower oil, and olive oil. I whipped it into a firm and thick frosting like consistency. The resulting mix is kind of tacky, but not sticky. It doesn't melt on my finger unless sitting a while.
> 
> I used it on my hair, but it didn't spread on easily like the Jakeala Alma Shea Parfait. I had to really work it it in. This morning though my hair feels nice and moisturized and I didn't even use AVG.
> 
> Is there a certain oil I can add that can give it more slip? Should I add more oil next time to make it more spreadable?
> 
> I should have measured, but I didn't. I just added enough oils to whip.



It may be the mango butter that is impacting the consistency of your blend.


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> When we support one another and wish good things for each other, it raises us all. It's not the purpose for the praise, but you get it back 10x10


----------



## caribeandiva

sunflora said:


> Here's my check-in for the year! This is only 9 months and I joined this challenge late, but if I post my other progress pics it's very clear that I've retained more in these past few months (heck, this past month!) than I was retaining before. My regimen is still changing, but this is what I'm DEFINITELY without a doubt carrying into 2019 with me.
> 
> 1x week:
> Hot Oil Treatment - I use warm coconut oil, mustard oil, or really any nutrient rich oil and massage my scalp. Then I apply it to my hair after warming it, using a wide-tooth comb and remove my shed hair. I braid up the hair and then put on a plastic cap, leave it on for as long as I can as I lounge around I mean be a productive citizen.
> Shampoo - really nothing special here, I shampoo after doing this.
> DC - I *always* DC with heat, which I realized was a game-changer early on. I use my hot-head with a plastic cap under it, and DC for maybe 30 minutes to an hour. Usually just watch YouTube videos in my bath robe and then hope back in the shower.
> I do a rinse-out while I'm washing out my DC with extra light EVOO. Then I following with a regular conditioner so that my hair is not too oily.
> 
> I set my hair in 8 braids using LCO, followed by shea butter on the ends. This method clumps my hair and prevents ssks. It is an extra step that takes almost a day to try, but it is absolutely worth is as I cannot simply do a style like dutch braids on my wet hair. My hair wants to be dry when I manipulate it, or I get knots, tangles and irreparable breakage.
> 
> I've been wearing two dutch braids throughout the week. I re-do them as needed to keep them presentable, adding shea butter to the ends, as well as oil and a cream as neccessary. I gently remove shed hairs as I'm going, but never touch my hair with a comb or brush for the remaining of the week. This is why the HOT is so important! There's a lot of shed hair that would cause tangles and knots if I wet my hair after this, or went straight to shampooing. So gently removing the shed hair with a comb while my hair is heavily oiled prevents all of this from happening.
> 
> And here's my pic!
> 
> View attachment 440175
> 
> Previous progress pics:
> 
> View attachment 440177
> 
> View attachment 440179
> 
> See that difference in retention?? I do!!!
> 
> View attachment 440181
> 
> I'm rather happy at this years gains, I was pessimistic at first.
> 
> Merry Christmas!!


Awesome retention!! I definitely see the difference in how much longer your hair got once you added Shea Butter to your regimen. Good job! Can’t wait to see what 2019 will bring!!


----------



## Chicoro

@caribeandiva ,

How many inches is it from your collarbone to armpit length for YOU, please?


----------



## Chicoro

The D.J. is trying out the acoustics for the Shea Made Hair Extravaganza... 5 More Days and Counting!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> @caribeandiva ,
> 
> How many inches is it from your collarbone to armpit length for YOU, please?


 I’ll measure it as soon I get home later today.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I wonder what would happen if I added a little deep conditioner to the ends and used some Shea to seal the ends? 

I guess I’m about to find out


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> What is the distance in inches from your collarbone to your armpits? Because that's how many inches you retained this year. You probably grew even MORE!
> 
> @caribeandiva


6 inches if measured from the front of my body (collarbone to breast) and 7 inches if measured on my back.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I wonder what would happen if I added a little deep conditioner to the ends and used some Shea to seal the ends?
> 
> I guess I’m about to find out


For the record it was Mielle Organics Mongongo DC and plain Shea (that is really soft from it feeling like I’m in Hades in my apartment. It gets really hot lol)from the BSS. I haven’t even cracked open my 3cag butters yet


----------



## sunflora

Chicoro said:


> *"I'm rather happy at this years gains, I was pessimistic at first."
> *
> What a wonderful gift Queen Shea has helped you get this year in 2018!
> 
> Thank you so much for gifting us all with your detailed regimen. It looks like you have retained a minimum of 5 inches in this photo. Amazing!!!!!



Thank you! Right about where my hair is now is where I always end up with a setback. Currently, even though I'm growing out heat damage, it's not in too bad of shape. Once I hit that birthmark/mole in the middle of my back, I'm officially at my adulthood longest. Can't wait!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> *6* inches if measured from the front of my body (collarbone to breast) and *7 *inches if measured on my back.



I could see that you were at armpit from the view of your hair from the back. Thus, I am going go with the *7 *inch measurement. Based on the back view, your hair has clearly reached armpit length. 

Then, you have grown about 6 to 7 inches of hair, in 2018, using Shea butter. You have retained about 5 to 6 inches. Now, you know what your hair can do!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> I could see that you were at armpit from the view of your hair from the back. Thus, I am going go with the *7 *inch measurement. Based on the back view, your hair has clearly reached armpit length.
> 
> Then, you have grown about 6 to 7 inches of hair, in 2018, using Shea butter. You have retained about 5 to 6 inches. Now, you know what your hair can do!


Yasssss!!! *twerks*

I don’t wanna keep hijacking this thread so I’ll start a separate thread with more progress pics.


----------



## Lita

I’m looking forward to 2019 challenge..Got my Shea butters &  ready to go..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

@caribeandiva Hi! Thank you so much for sharing your progress,it keeps us encouraged 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## caribeandiva

Lita said:


> @caribeandiva Hi! Thank you so much for sharing your progress,it keeps us encouraged
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Yay!! I’m glad!!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Yasssss!!! *twerks*
> 
> I don’t wanna keep hijacking this thread so I’ll start a separate thread with more progress pics.



Excuse me? That's what this thread is for. Don't start a separate thread. Post them photos. This thread has only about 5 more days of active life. Your results are a RESULT of this thread. Don't deny us. POST!


----------



## caribeandiva

I pray this post doesn’t get buried deep in this thread because I know it’ll help a lot of discouraged ladies.


I started my hair journey 12 years ago. All that time my hair never got longer than collarbone length. It was frustrating. I present to you, Exhibit A:


March 2017 is the last time I got my hair done and trimmed professionally. It STAYED that length up until I changed my regimen with @Chicoro ’s help and started doing the LOC method with Shea Butter. If you had told me that my hair grows very fast I would’ve thought you were on drugs. I was convinced otherwise. Hello, see exhibit A!  And the truth is I was comfortable with my old regimen and didn’t wanna change. I was in my comfort zone.

Fast forward one year and these are my results:



All of that to say: *never give up on your dreams!! If your hair isn’t getting longer it’s because something isn’t working in your regimen or it’s a health issue. I was convinced I had a thyroid issue around year 3 because of breakage but it turned out to be iron deficiency anemia. Fixed that immediately but still wasn’t retaining length. Now what? I didn’t give up. I kept looking for answers. I knew if other black ladies could do it then so can I. I now know to keep my hair stretched out at all times AND moisturize and seal with a heavy butter daily. *


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I should’ve started off by saying my ends were left loose from the cornrows because I planned on connecting them to each other. Then I applied the dc and Shea.

It’s been a few hours and my hair was wrapped all night. Ends feel really nice, and I had some curl poppage while working the DC and Shea. I still feel the curls, but they’re probably too frizzy now from me constantly touching them lol. I kinda want to take a braid down in the crown where it’s the kinkiest, wash it and stuff, let it air dry, then apply the DC and Shea and see what happens 

Annnd, I want to disconnect the braids in the back and slather them too


----------



## TamaraShaniece

Answered my own question. Starting using infused shea butter on my twists at the beginning of December. Lurking for the 2019 challenge.


----------



## Chicoro

TamaraShaniece said:


> Answered my own question. Starting using infused shea butter on my twists at the beginning of December. Lurking for the 2019 challenge.


??? 

I don't understand?


----------



## metro_qt

caribeandiva said:


> I pray this post doesn’t get buried deep in this thread because I know it’ll help a lot of discouraged ladies.
> 
> All of that to say: *never give up on your dreams!! If your hair isn’t getting longer it’s because something isn’t working in your regimen or it’s a health issue. I was convinced I had a thyroid issue around year 3 because of breakage but it turned out to be iron deficiency anemia. Fixed that immediately but still wasn’t retaining length. Now what? I didn’t give up. I kept looking for answers. I knew if other black ladies could do it then so can I. I now know to keep my hair stretched out at all times AND moisturize and seal with a heavy butter daily. *


Beautiful Pics!!!!!!!
I have a question for you, because I am currently battling Iron Deficiency Anemia.
I didn't know it was so bad until I had to go to the hospital/emergency in October for a blood transfusion.
I'm better now, but I'm experiencing so much shedding it's not funny.
I'm taking iron, and i'm now eating chicken.... 
WHEN WILL MY HAIR STOP SHEDDING????

(and do you have any tips and tricks to bounce back from anemia?)

P.S. 
I know my anemia isn't corrected yet, because my finger nails are still brittle and peeling


----------



## sunflora

metro_qt said:


> Beautiful Pics!!!!!!!
> I have a question for you, because I am currently battling Iron Deficiency Anemia.
> I didn't know it was so bad until I had to go to the hospital/emergency in October for a blood transfusion.
> I'm better now, but I'm experiencing so much shedding it's not funny.
> I'm taking iron, and i'm now eating chicken....
> WHEN WILL MY HAIR STOP SHEDDING????
> 
> (and do you have any tips and tricks to bounce back from anemia?)
> 
> P.S.
> I know my anemia isn't corrected yet, because my finger nails are still brittle and peeling



The big part of anemia is finding out why you are anemic. If you're anything like me, you can get an iron infusion and come back anemic later. Did you go back and verify that your iron levels are normal now? As long as it isn't corrected, you will most likely still have problems. 

I definitely recommend following up (not taking my own advice, I didn't like iron infusions and just stopped going >.<).


----------



## caribeandiva

metro_qt said:


> Beautiful Pics!!!!!!!
> I have a question for you, because I am currently battling Iron Deficiency Anemia.
> I didn't know it was so bad until I had to go to the hospital/emergency in October for a blood transfusion.
> I'm better now, but I'm experiencing so much shedding it's not funny.
> I'm taking iron, and i'm now eating chicken....
> WHEN WILL MY HAIR STOP SHEDDING????
> 
> (and do you have any tips and tricks to bounce back from anemia?)
> 
> P.S.
> I know my anemia isn't corrected yet, because my finger nails are still brittle and peeling


Thank you! Get your iron levels checked often. Mine was an 8 out of 14 with 14 being healthy, normal levels. My doctor said if my levels were any lower I would need a blood transfusion. My advice is to take your iron pills faithfully and on time. Take them with orange juice if possible because vitamin C helps iron absorb faster. When you take your iron pills DO NOT drink any caffeine, dairy or eat wheat bread for an hour afterwards. Those things block iron absorption. If you do consume one of those food that are iron blockers, then wait at least 2 hours before taking your iron pills. Eat a lot of greens: spinach, collard greens, kale. Also beef has a lot of iron. So a burger once in a while is good for you.


----------



## caribeandiva

sunflora said:


> The big part of anemia is finding out why you are anemic. If you're anything like me, you can get an iron infusion and come back anemic later. Did you go back and verify that your iron levels are normal now? As long as it isn't corrected, you will most likely still have problems.
> 
> I definitely recommend following up (not taking my own advice, I didn't like iron infusions and just stopped going >.<).


Agreed. Find out what’s causing it. Mine is caused by fibroids.


----------



## Prettyeyes

End of year pics.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

Chicoro said:


> ???
> 
> I don't understand?



I started using a whipped shea butter infused w/ oils in December.... reading the rules, the shea butter blend does count for the challenge (that answered my original post). Since I just started using the butter for retention 3 weeks ago, I'll just lurk this thread til someone posts the 2019 shea retention thread.


----------



## sunflora

TamaraShaniece said:


> I started using a whipped shea butter infused w/ oils in December.... reading the rules, the shea butter blend does count for the challenge (that answered my original post). Since I just started using the butter for retention 3 weeks ago, I'll just lurk this thread til* someone posts the 2019 shea retention thread.*



Yeah, @Chicoro , we're all waiting on you. We can't have a shea challenge without you!!

*peer pressure*


----------



## Sarabellam

metro_qt said:


> Beautiful Pics!!!!!!!
> I have a question for you, because I am currently battling Iron Deficiency Anemia.
> I didn't know it was so bad until I had to go to the hospital/emergency in October for a blood transfusion.
> I'm better now, but I'm experiencing so much shedding it's not funny.
> I'm taking iron, and i'm now eating chicken....
> WHEN WILL MY HAIR STOP SHEDDING????
> 
> (and do you have any tips and tricks to bounce back from anemia?)
> 
> P.S.
> I know my anemia isn't corrected yet, because my finger nails are still brittle and peeling



The other ladies have already given spot on advice. I will just add precaution when washing and styling your hair. Use the gentlest styling technique that you have. Avoid hair styles that place tension on the scalp. Avoid heat styling, including blowdrying, and chemical treatments (relaxer, permanent dye, etc) as much as you can. These can be irritating to a healthy scalp and while your scalp is healing it can not withstand these treatments like it use to. 

It takes roughly 120 days a newly made red blood cell (RBC) to die. You were previously making poor quality RBCs because of your anemia. Your body makes new blood cells every day so it will take 4 months for your body to only contain the RBCs that have an iron supplement boost. So every day the nutrient quality of your blood will improve as long as you are taking your supplements and in 4 months you'll receive its full effect. However, it may take a bit longer for your hair and nails to respond to being flooded with high quality RBCs.  Hang in there and continue taking your iron supplements as prescribed by your doctor.

Consider setting an alarm on your phone for when you will take you iron pills and set aside a few pills in your purse or key chain for when you find yourself away from home.


----------



## fluffyforever

I take back any bad mouthing I was giving my first ever DIY whipped shea. 

My hair today was so smooth and and soft from using my shea butter mix Tuesday night. I found myself touching my ends constantly during work. That was the power of my whipped shea mix on freshly washed hair with a bit of Oyin Hair Dew as a leave in. 

Tonight I moisturized with AVG and sealed with more of my whipped shea mix and twisted to wear as a twistout bun tomorrow. Well I had to redo a couple of twists to make them smaller and more consistently sized with the rest. When I undid those jumbo twists, the definition was STRONG! When I separated the twists, the definition was still there!  I never get results like that from jumbo twists. It looks like I made my own twisting butter that is better than any I've purchased before!

Tonight the application of shea was easier than on Tuesday. I don't know if it was the AVG or if I just wasn't used to using something different than my Shea Alma Parfait staple.  The Shea Alma Parfait just melts and disappears into my hair without any effort, but the definition isn't that great, especially after separating twists. In comparison, I have to rub in my DIY shea mix a bit more, but the definition is amazing. I prefer my DIY shea mix just for this reason. Both products give me soft moisturized hair so the fact that my mix is cheaper and good for styling makes it my new HG.


----------



## sunflora

fluffyforever said:


> I take back any bad mouthing I was giving my first ever DIY whipped shea.
> 
> My hair today was so smooth and and soft from using my shea butter mix Tuesday night. I found myself touching my ends constantly during work. That was the power of my whipped shea mix on freshly washed hair with a bit of Oyin Hair Dew as a leave in.
> 
> Tonight I moisturized with AVG and sealed with more of my whipped shea mix and twisted to wear as a twistout bun tomorrow. Well I had to redo a couple of twists to make them smaller and more consistently sized with the rest. When I undid those jumbo twists, the definition was STRONG! When I separated the twists, the definition was still there!  I never get results like that from jumbo twists. It looks like I made my own twisting butter that is better than any I've purchased before!
> 
> Tonight the application of shea was easier than on Tuesday. I don't know if it was the AVG or if I just wasn't used to using something different than my Shea Alma Parfait staple.  The Shea Alma Parfait just melts and disappears into my hair without any effort, but the definition isn't that great, especially after separating twists. In comparison, I have to rub in my DIY shea mix a bit more, but the definition is amazing. I prefer my DIY shea mix just for this reason. Both products give me soft moisturized hair so the fact that my mix is cheaper and good for styling makes it my new HG.



This thread is too long for me to check, but at some point I tried shea, was like 'nope, nope too heavy', and gave up. For whatever reason I tried again and was right back in here. I'm glad I gave it a second chance. Everyones hair is different in what they like, but it's awesome when you make a mix that you know is just for you! I hope you keep getting good results from your new bff. lol


----------



## fluffyforever

sunflora said:


> This thread is too long for me to check, but at some point I tried shea, was like 'nope, nope too heavy', and gave up. For whatever reason I tried again and was right back in here. I'm glad I gave it a second chance. Everyones hair is different in what they like, but it's awesome when you make a mix that you know is just for you! I hope you keep getting good results from your new bff. lol


I remember trying shea when I first went natural over a decade ago and it was a bad drying experience. Then Shea Moisture came to my attention and I liked the restorative conditioner but it was too sticky and dull looking and I was looking to dump things with glycerin. Then I tried Cantu shea products but they didn't feel good in my hair. I went back to the SM restorative conditioner but it was just too darn sticky and my hair would attract all kinds of dirt. I gave up shea butter for years. 

Eventually I found this thread and decided to try and buy whipped shea because of the rave reviews. I fell in love with whipped shea, but I wasn't about that mixtress life.

But now I've made my own and it is wonderful. It's been a long journey to get here and I can finally say I know how to moisture and seal my hair.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Thank you! Get your iron levels checked often. Mine was an 8 out of 14 with 14 being healthy, normal levels. My doctor said if my levels were any lower I would need a blood transfusion. My advice is to take your iron pills faithfully and on time. Take them with orange juice if possible because vitamin C helps iron absorb faster. *When you take your iron pills DO NOT drink any caffeine, dairy or eat wheat bread for an hour afterwards. Those things block iron absorption. If you do consume one of those food that are iron blockers, then wait at least 2 hours before taking your iron pills.* Eat a lot of greens: spinach, collard greens, kale. Also beef has a lot of iron. So a burger once in a while is good for you.



@caribeandiva said:
*"When you take your iron pills DO NOT drink any caffeine, dairy or eat wheat bread for an hour afterwards. Those things block iron absorption. If you do consume one of those food that are iron blockers, then wait at least 2 hours before taking your iron pills."*


Hmmm....could those things impede hair growth as well...Because you know I'm all about getting great quality blood to those insatiable, blood sucking hair follicles.

Caffeine messes up my sleep rhythms, milk makes me bloated and gluten creates darkness under my eyes. Nothing comes between me and my hair. Now, I really have a reason to dump these things, especially the milk and the wheat/gluten, in 2019!


----------



## Chicoro

Sarabellam said:


> The other ladies have already given spot on advice. I will just add precaution when washing and styling your hair. Use the gentlest styling technique that you have. Avoid hair styles that place tension on the scalp. Avoid heat styling, including blowdrying, and chemical treatments (relaxer, permanent dye, etc) as much as you can. These can be irritating to a healthy scalp and while your scalp is healing it can not withstand these treatments like it use to.
> 
> It takes roughly 120 days a newly made red blood cell (RBC) to die. You were previously making poor quality RBCs because of your anemia. Your body makes new blood cells every day so it will take 4 months for your body to only contain the RBCs that have an iron supplement boost. So every day the nutrient quality of your blood will improve as long as you are taking your supplements and in 4 months you'll receive its full effect. However, it may take a bit longer for your hair and nails to respond to being flooded with high quality RBCs.  Hang in there and continue taking your iron supplements as prescribed by your doctor.
> 
> Consider setting an alarm on your phone for when you will take you iron pills and set aside a few pills in your purse or key chain for when you find yourself away from home.



@Sarabellam said:
_*"Your body makes new blood cells every day so it will take 4 months for your body to only contain the RBCs that have an iron supplement boost. So every day the nutrient quality of your blood will improve as long as you are taking your supplements and in 4 months you'll receive its full effect. However, it may take a bit longer for your hair and nails to respond to being flooded with high quality RBCs."*_

So, as it relates to vitamins, I'm going to extrapolate this, and say that I need to take my vitamins for a minimum of 4 months to get the full effects, too. _**_


----------



## Chicoro

Prettyeyes said:


> End of year pics.



How long have you been using Shea butter? What's your regimen?


----------



## Chicoro

My Hair Is BACK!!!!!!!​



I'm finally back to the length I had in 2011! *In 2012 I did a butcher trim/cut I did to my hair, myself by accident.  *I was so embarrassed and ashamed that I had so stupidly and unconsciously, cut off my hair.


My hair was cut back to around bra-strap length. Bra-strap is a great length. That is not my point. My point is I had worked so hard to get to hip length and cut it off. I was trying to 'learn how to self-trim'. Trimming is NOT one of my skills and I have resigned myself to the fact that it is NOT WORTH experimenting on my own hair.

*Time it takes to find a stylist I trust to trim my hair: *

*1 to 6 months in time.   *
*80 dollars in price.*
*Time it takes to fix my hair because I didn't trust a stylist and wanted to save money:*

*6 years!!!!!!!!!!*
Over $2,000 dollars _*EASY*_


_BUT..._​
 Don't cry for me Argentina!




*BECAUSE: I would have NEVER tried Shea butter again had this never happened!!!!! *

The incredible blessing in all of this is: It was because of cutting my hair BACK to my bra-strap, by accident, and a host of other set-backs, that I turned in *desperation* 
to the kiss of life,   that we call, the Queen herself, " Shea butter".


My braided, un-straightened hair is *now LONGER* than my hair in 2011 in a loose, pressed state.

In the 2011 photo I have on my little gray shorts and it is covering my behind. In the 2018 photo, my hand is covering my behind because the area that splits is *exposed*. My point is to communicate that my braided hair is longer than the loosened hair.

The waist band of those gray shorts is raised higher than the waistband of my thermal underwear. Thus, my hair hangs longer in a BRAID than it did when pressed out. Now, if I want to be a petty nitpicker, which I'm trying to leave behind in 2019, I can see that my head is falling forward more in the 2011 photo and falling more back in the 2018 photo. BUT STILL!

My longest EVER hair was in 2012, but the ends today looking nothing like the ends in this 2012 photo:







Interestingly, you'll notice the waist band of my shorts, in the 2012 photo, is pulled all the way up around my waist like that of an old man.

Exhibit: A






I don't think my hair in the 2012 photo was much longer than the hair in the 2011 photo. I think it was  in the 'thickening' stage, at the same length. That is why I don't think I have ever considered myself to have been at tail bone length until now.

My unbraided, pulled hair of today, is longer than my straightened hair of 2011 and probably of 2012.

The great thing is that all the old hair was cut to around bra-strap. So, the
hair ends I have now have are younger and a have a chance to be super *GREAT!*


----------



## Chicoro

Queen Shea has been good to me. I will do the 

*Shea Growth And Retention Regimen 2019*


 @caribeandiva, will you continue to participate and award our Shea Made Hair Unicorns?
Honestly ya'll, at least 3,989 of the posts in this thread are mine.  Here's the link:

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/shea-growth-and-retention-regimen-2019.841147/


----------



## Chicoro

sunflora said:


> Yeah, @Chicoro , we're all waiting on you. We can't have a shea challenge without you!!
> 
> *peer pressure*



@sunflora ,
I hope you participate in the 2019 go 'round.


----------



## frizzy

Y


caribeandiva said:


> Agreed. Find out what’s causing it. Mine is caused by fibroids.


Yes, the fibroids caused heavy menstrual cycles.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Chicoro said:


> Queen Shea has been good to me. I will do the
> 
> *Shea Growth And Retention Regimen 2019*
> 
> 
> @caribeandiva, will you continue to participate and award our Shea Made Hair Unicorns?
> Honestly ya'll, at least 3,989 of the posts in this thread are mine.  Here's the link:
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/shea-growth-and-retention-regimen-2019.841147/


Yay!!! I was hoping you’d host the 2019 Thread! Otherwise, I was just gonna camp out here


----------



## Chicoro

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Yay!!! I was hoping you’d host the 2019 Thread! Otherwise, I was just gonna camp out here



Gone over and hold your spot, then!


----------



## Chicoro

Who is joining us for 2019?


https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/shea-growth-and-retention-regimen-2019.841147/


----------



## Chicoro

Don't go nowhere, though. It ain't over until the *last hoof taps* on the floor at the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Extravanganza on December 31st,  2018!!!!​


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I should’ve started off by saying my ends were left loose from the cornrows because I planned on connecting them to each other. Then I applied the dc and Shea.
> 
> It’s been a few hours and my hair was wrapped all night. Ends feel really nice, and I had some curl poppage while working the DC and Shea. I still feel the curls, but they’re probably too frizzy now from me constantly touching them lol. I kinda want to take a braid down in the crown where it’s the kinkiest, wash it and stuff, let it air dry, then apply the DC and Shea and see what happens
> 
> Annnd, I want to disconnect the braids in the back and slather them too


I did end up disconnecting the braids and slathering them up


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Hmmm....could those things impede hair growth as well...Because you know I'm all about getting great quality blood to those insatiable, blood sucking hair follicles.


I don’t know. I know caffeine dehydrates you even if you drink tons of water. I doesn’t hurt to abstain to see if you’re being adversely affected. Maybe someone’s done a study on that.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> I don’t know. I know caffeine dehydrates you even if you drink tons of water. I doesn’t hurt to abstain to see if you’re being adversely affected. Maybe someone’s done a study on that.



@caribeandiva 
You coming to the 2019 Shea Regime thread?


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> @caribeandiva
> You coming to the 2019 Shea Regime thread?


I didn’t know there was one. Headed there now


----------



## caribeandiva

caribeandiva said:


> I don’t know. I know caffeine dehydrates you even if you drink tons of water. I doesn’t hurt to abstain to see if you’re being adversely affected. Maybe someone’s done a study on that.


Forgot to add: Eggs are also iron blockers. Yet they’re great for hair growth. That’s why I can’t tell which affects hair growth negatively overall. @metro_qt @Chicoro


----------



## fluffyforever

I took down my twists this morning for my textured bun and the definition was popping.  My twistout looked so good and juicy. Hair swanging with the slightest tilt of my head. 

My hair was begging to be separated further, but I stayed strong. 2019 will be all about length retention now that I know how to properly moisturize. Queen Shea will get me there. 

I'm in love with that golden creamy goodness. I think I'm obsessed. I'll be a 2019 shea made unicorn. You better believe it.


----------



## sunflora

frizzy said:


> Y
> 
> Yes, the fibroids caused heavy menstrual cycles.



How is one diagnosed with this? I was convinced I had them because my mom did, and when I say my periods are heavy and painful it's no joke. But no doctor has found anything, they said they needed to do a laproscopy and I didn't trust that. My current gyn just says 'you just have bad periods' and I'm like.... ok, you gonna write that on my sick leave note once a month? -_-

Not that it isn't possible, but yeesh, I rarely see that as a factual diagnosis for all the issues I have.


----------



## Chicoro

sunflora said:


> How is one diagnosed with this? I was convinced I had them because my mom did, and when I say my periods are heavy and painful it's no joke. But no doctor has found anything, they said they needed to do a laproscopy and I didn't trust that. My current gyn just says 'you just have bad periods' and I'm like.... ok, you gonna write that on my sick leave note once a month? -_-
> 
> Not that it isn't possible, but yeesh, I rarely see that as a factual diagnosis for all the issues I have.



Ultrasound can show fibroids.


----------



## Chicoro

fluffyforever said:


> I took down my twists this morning for my textured bun and the definition was popping.  My twistout looked so good and juicy. Hair swanging with the slightest tilt of my head.
> 
> My hair was begging to be separated further, but I stayed strong. 2019 will be all about length retention now that I know how to properly moisturize. Queen Shea will get me there.
> 
> I'm in love with that golden creamy goodness. I think I'm obsessed. I'll be a 2019 shea made unicorn. You better believe it.



Document with pictures. That's how you get that golden pail!


----------



## fluffyforever

Chicoro said:


> Document with pictures. That's how you get that golden pail!


I will right after I give myself a trim/cut in Monday!


----------



## caribeandiva

Sarabellam said:


> The other ladies have already given spot on advice. I will just add precaution when washing and styling your hair. Use the gentlest styling technique that you have. Avoid hair styles that place tension on the scalp. Avoid heat styling, including blowdrying, and chemical treatments (relaxer, permanent dye, etc) as much as you can. These can be irritating to a healthy scalp and while your scalp is healing it can not withstand these treatments like it use to.
> 
> It takes roughly 120 days a newly made red blood cell (RBC) to die. You were previously making poor quality RBCs because of your anemia. Your body makes new blood cells every day so it will take 4 months for your body to only contain the RBCs that have an iron supplement boost. So every day the nutrient quality of your blood will improve as long as you are taking your supplements and in 4 months you'll receive its full effect. However, it may take a bit longer for your hair and nails to respond to being flooded with high quality RBCs.  Hang in there and continue taking your iron supplements as prescribed by your doctor.
> 
> Consider setting an alarm on your phone for when you will take you iron pills and set aside a few pills in your purse or key chain for when you find yourself away from home.


Great advice!! I didn’t know any of this.


----------



## caribeandiva

fluffyforever said:


> I remember trying shea when I first went natural over a decade ago and it was a bad drying experience. Then Shea Moisture came to my attention and I liked the restorative conditioner but it was too sticky and dull looking and I was looking to dump things with glycerin. Then I tried Cantu shea products but they didn't feel good in my hair. I went back to the SM restorative conditioner but it was just too darn sticky and my hair would attract all kinds of dirt. I gave up shea butter for years.
> 
> Eventually I found this thread and decided to try and buy whipped shea because of the rave reviews. I fell in love with whipped shea, but I wasn't about that mixtress life.
> 
> But now I've made my own and it is wonderful. It's been a long journey to get here and I can finally say I know how to moisture and seal my hair.


I can relate with the last paragraph. A long journey but so worthwhile! And once you become a mixtress you can never go back!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> I'm finally back to the length I had in 2011.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Queen Shea has been good to me. I will do the
> 
> *Shea Growth And Retention Regimen 2019*
> 
> 
> @caribeandiva, will you continue to participate and award our Shea Made Hair Unicorns?
> Honestly ya'll, at least 3,989 of the posts in this thread are mine.  Here's the link:
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/shea-growth-and-retention-regimen-2019.841147/


Yes ma’am!!


----------



## caribeandiva

fluffyforever said:


> I'm in love with that golden creamy goodness. I think I'm obsessed. I'll be a 2019 shea made unicorn. You better believe it.


I believe you. I’ve got your golden pail ready to be engraved!


----------



## caribeandiva

sunflora said:


> How is one diagnosed with this? I was convinced I had them because my mom did, and when I say my periods are heavy and painful it's no joke. But no doctor has found anything, they said they needed to do a laproscopy and I didn't trust that. My current gyn just says 'you just have bad periods' and I'm like.... ok, you gonna write that on my sick leave note once a month? -_-
> 
> Not that it isn't possible, but yeesh, I rarely see that as a factual diagnosis for all the issues I have.


Your gynecologist does the diagnosis. If the one you have doesn’t think you have them then you might wanna get a second opinion and then go from there.


----------



## sunflora

caribeandiva said:


> Your gynecologist does the diagnosis. If the one you have doesn’t think you have them then you might wanna get a second opinion and then go from there.



Yeah, I've been to a few, done the ultrasounds and all sorts of other nonsense. Maybe he's right and I do just have bad periods. FML.


----------



## caribeandiva

sunflora said:


> Yeah, I've been to a few, done the ultrasounds and all sorts of other nonsense. Maybe he's right and I do just have bad periods. FML.


How much water do you drink per day? When I started drinking a gallon of water a day, my periods got a lot easier! Way less cramps, clots, and lighter in general. I told that to my doctor next time I saw him. He didn’t look surprised at all. He said that he wishes there was a study done on it. I guess he couldn’t tell me before because of that.


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Yes ma’am!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> My Hair Is BACK!!!!!!!​
> View attachment 440327
> 
> 
> I'm finally back to the length I had in 2011! *In 2012 I did a butcher trim/cut I did to my hair, myself by accident.  *I was so embarrassed and ashamed that I had so stupidly and unconsciously, cut off my hair.
> 
> 
> My hair was cut back to around bra-strap length. Bra-strap is a great length. That is not my point. My point is I had worked so hard to get to hip length and cut it off. I was trying to 'learn how to self-trim'. Trimming is NOT one of my skills and I have resigned myself to the fact that it is NOT WORTH experimenting on my own hair.
> 
> *Time it takes to find a stylist I trust to trim my hair: *
> 
> *1 to 6 months in time.   *
> *80 dollars in price.*
> *Time it takes to fix my hair because I didn't trust a stylist and wanted to save money:*
> 
> *6 years!!!!!!!!!!*
> Over $2,000 dollars _*EASY*_
> 
> 
> _BUT..._​
> Don't cry for me Argentina!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BECAUSE: I would have NEVER tried Shea butter again had this never happened!!!!! *
> 
> The incredible blessing in all of this is: It was because of cutting my hair BACK to my bra-strap, by accident, and a host of other set-backs, that I turned in *desperation*
> to the kiss of life,   that we call, the Queen herself, " Shea butter".
> 
> 
> My braided, un-straightened hair is *now LONGER* than my hair in 2011 in a loose, pressed state.
> 
> In the 2011 photo I have on my little gray shorts and it is covering my behind. In the 2018 photo, my hand is covering my behind because the area that splits is *exposed*. My point is to communicate that my braided hair is longer than the loosened hair.
> 
> The waist band of those gray shorts is raised higher than the waistband of my thermal underwear. Thus, my hair hangs longer in a BRAID than it did when pressed out. Now, if I want to be a petty nitpicker, which I'm trying to leave behind in 2019, I can see that my head is falling forward more in the 2011 photo and falling more back in the 2018 photo. BUT STILL!
> 
> My longest EVER hair was in 2012, but the ends today looking nothing like the ends in this 2012 photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly, you'll notice the waist band of my shorts, in the 2012 photo, is pulled all the way up around my waist like that of an old man.
> 
> Exhibit: A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think my hair in the 2012 photo was much longer than the hair in the 2011 photo. I think it was  in the 'thickening' stage, at the same length. That is why I don't think I have ever considered myself to have been at tail bone length until now.
> 
> My unbraided, pulled hair of today, is longer than my straightened hair of 2011 and probably of 2012.
> 
> The great thing is that all the old hair was cut to around bra-strap. So, the
> hair ends I have now have are younger and a have a chance to be super *GREAT!*


If you hadn’t had that setback you’d have never eventually help me out with Shea butter. Alongside the countless others you’ve helped in this thread. I’d still be struggling with my hair for who knows how long? Everything happens for a *GOOD* reason.


----------



## frizzy

sunflora said:


> How is one diagnosed with this? I was convinced I had them because my mom did, and when I say my periods are heavy and painful it's no joke. But no doctor has found anything, they said they needed to do a laproscopy and I didn't trust that. My current gyn just says 'you just have bad periods' and I'm like.... ok, you gonna write that on my sick leave note once a month? -_-
> 
> Not that it isn't possible, but yeesh, I rarely see that as a factual diagnosis for all the issues I have.


I think my diagnosis was after surgery for an ectopic pregnancy...so long ago. And my fibroids never caused me pain, just heavy periods.  Go figure.


----------



## Chicoro

Three more days left...


----------



## sunflora

Chicoro said:


> Three more days left...


 
AGHGHAHGHHH!!!!!!!

Still not sure how I'm wearing my hair for the new year.....


----------



## Chicoro

sunflora said:


> AGHGHAHGHHH!!!!!!!
> 
> Still not sure how I'm wearing my hair for the new year.....



What about for the Shea Hair Made Unicorn Extravaganza? Decided on a style for THAT, yet?


----------



## caribeandiva

bellebebe said:


> I initially wasn’t going to post a pic, but my sister @caribeandiva said I should. I don’t normally take progress pictures ... (I know... I know)... but I just happened to find this pic I took last month.  I wish I wore the same shirt on both... well, I’ll have to wear it for my next update I guess. I rarely wear my hair out. I’m in wigs 99% of the time (It just makes my life easier that way).


@Chicoro You missed a unicorn!


----------



## sunflora

caribeandiva said:


> How much water do you drink per day? When I started drinking a gallon of water a day, my periods got a lot easier! Way less cramps, clots, and lighter in general. I told that to my doctor next time I saw him. He didn’t look surprised at all. He said that he wishes there was a study done on it. I guess he couldn’t tell me before because of that.



I drink at least a gallon, more when I work out and I work out very frequently (most of the time ). Unfortunately, none of this seems to help. :/


----------



## caribeandiva

sunflora said:


> I drink at least a gallon, more when I work out and I work out very frequently (most of the time ). Unfortunately, none of this seems to help. :/


Weird indeed. I wonder if the issue is psychosomatic then. Meaning a physical manifestation or response to a stressful situation in your life.


----------



## sunflora

caribeandiva said:


> Weird indeed. I wonder if the issue is psychosomatic then. Meaning a physical manifestation or response to a stressful situation in your life.



My life itself. Lol.

The symptoms were notably less when I was on antidepressants. So to say, I had probably what a normal female period is like; uncomfortable but not debilitating. So since you mention that, it does make me wonder.


----------



## Chicoro

bellebebe said:


> I initially wasn’t going to post a pic, but my sister @caribeandiva said I should. I don’t normally take progress pictures ... (I know... I know)... but I just happened to find this pic I took last month.  I wish I wore the same shirt on both... well, I’ll have to wear it for my next update I guess. I rarely wear my hair out. I’m in wigs 99% of the time (It just makes my life easier that way).








I, Chicoro nominate and induct @bellebebe into the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Hall of Fame, this 29th day of December, 2018. Outted in the post #4038 with her photo showing .75 to 1 inch of growth in 30 days time. 

@caribeandiva , do your thing!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> @Chicoro You missed a unicorn!



Indeed, I did! Goes to show it's never to late to become a Shea Made Hair Unicorn. Thank you for letting me know. I think I fixed it. Got one more to do!


----------



## Chicoro

Prettyeyes said:


> End of year pics.



@Prettyeyes ,
Hey! Can you share with us your routine, please?


----------



## caribeandiva

@bellebebe Welcome to the Shea made unicorn hall of fame!!


----------



## caribeandiva

sunflora said:


> My life itself. Lol.
> 
> The symptoms were notably less when I was on antidepressants. So to say, I had probably what a normal female period is like; uncomfortable but not debilitating. So since you mention that, it does make me wonder.


You’ve got a good starting point. Keep thinking about it and you’ll start connecting the dots.


----------



## icsonia22

This thread has been vital to my hair journey this year. Even though I did somewhat of a big chop, the power of Shea butter has reduced my breakage significantly by allowing shed hairs to slide out instead of causing single strand knots. Layering it on top of Luster's s curl has taken my moisture levels to uncharted territory. Now I'm using Shea butter on blown out hair, and my hair feels phenomenal. I can't thank you ladies enough for all of the invaluable información.


----------



## Chicoro

Want to start not only your day, but also your YEAR off right? Join us for the 2019 Shea Growth and Retention Challenge of 2019! Eat your Unicorn Flakes
and use some butter and you, too, can grow up to be a
Shea Made Hair Unicorn!​


----------



## Chicoro

icsonia22 said:


> This thread has been vital to my hair journey this year. Even though I did somewhat of a big chop, t*he power of Shea butter has reduced my breakage significantly by allowing shed hairs to slide out instead of causing single strand knots.* *Layering it on top of Luster's s curl has taken my moisture levels to uncharted territory. *Now I'm using Shea butter on blown out hair, and my hair feels phenomenal. I can't thank you ladies enough for all of the invaluable información.



Congratulations on your success! That big chopped hair may be the start of tail bone length curls.


----------



## Chicoro

2 More Days until the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Extravaganza!​


----------



## caribeandiva

Chicoro said:


> Want to start not only your day, but also your YEAR off right? Join us for the 2019 Shea Growth and Retention Challenge of 2019! Eat your Unicorn Flakes
> and use some butter and you, too, can grow up to be a
> Shea Made Hair Unicorn!​


Unicorn flakes?!


----------



## Chicoro

caribeandiva said:


> Unicorn flakes?!



That's correct! Unicorn Flakes. Their GREAT!


----------



## ArrrBeee

Checking in for the end of the year. I've worn my hair in box braids and feed in braids since June. I slather my hair with Shea before I get it braided.

I didn't get great photos before I got it redone but March pic and December pictures are below.


----------



## Chicoro

ArrrBeee said:


> View attachment 440495 View attachment 440497 Checking in for the end of the year. I've worn my hair in box braids and feed in braids since June. I slather my hair with Shea before I get it braided.
> 
> I didn't get great photos before I got it redone but March pic and December pictures are below.



Looking good @ArrrBeee ! It looks like your hair is 2x or TWICE as long as before. How many inches would you say your retained between the two photos? 

It looks like about 2 to 4 inches to me. That's a lot of retention. 

Will you be joining us in  the Shea Growth and Retention Challenge 2019? I hope so!


----------



## ArrrBeee

Thanks @Chicoro. I'll be joining you all. I think that I retained about 2-3 inches. My hair feels healthy but I still get knots on my ends.

 I whipped up a fresh batch today but it's grainy and I don't know how to remedy that.


----------



## Chicoro

ArrrBeee said:


> Thanks @Chicoro. I'll be joining you all. I think that I retained about 2-3 inches. My hair feels healthy but I still get knots on my ends.
> 
> I whipped up a fresh batch today but it's grainy and I don't know how to remedy that.



Put a boiler on the stove and put some water in it. Put your batch of grainy Shea butter in a heat proof bowl and put that bowl inside the boiler, on low heat. Melt down your butter completely to a liquid. Then put it in the fridge until it is solid. Then, once it's solidified, whip it again with more oil. That should remove the graininess.


----------



## Chicoro

ArrrBeee said:


> View attachment 440495 View attachment 440497 Checking in for the end of the year. I've worn my hair in box braids and feed in braids since June. I slather my hair with Shea before I get it braided.
> 
> I didn't get great photos before I got it redone but March pic and December pictures are below.



Be sure, if you feel like it, to post these pictures in the 2019 thread. They are very inspirational and encouraging. And, they can serve as the 'before' picture for your 2019 end of year process.


----------



## Chicoro

*Let the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Extravaganza begin!*










Congratulations to all the Shea Made Hair Unicorns, participants friends and family!!!!

You made it! 







Drinks are on the house!​


----------



## Chicoro

Not just a gif, but a real possibility: Long, Afro-Textured Hair blowing in the wind! 






Here's to breaking length barriers in 2019! 
See you over in the Shea Growth and Retention 2019 thread!​


----------



## Chicoro




----------



## Chicoro

Goodbye, everyone! ​


----------



## Chicoro

The Shea Growth and Retention Thread 2019 
Is Officially Open
Come on over! 

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/shea-growth-and-retention-regimen-2019.841147/​


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@ArrrBeee I am  at that towel wrapped around your face. I think I see some ear


----------



## caribeandiva

ArrrBeee said:


> View attachment 440495 View attachment 440497 Checking in for the end of the year. I've worn my hair in box braids and feed in braids since June. I slather my hair with Shea before I get it braided.
> 
> I didn't get great photos before I got it redone but March pic and December pictures are below.


Great progress!!


----------



## caribeandiva

I’m here for the Shea extravaganza!! Let’s party!


----------



## caribeandiva

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> Okay so here are my end of the yr photos. It's a comparison from apr 2018 to dec 2018. I did a huge chop in Apr of this yr to get rid of ALL of my damaged ends and started using shea butter and protective styling in twists majority of the time. In this time my hair has done something it's NEVER done before !!!!! I've retained 1/2 in a month since then. Here are my comparison pics.
> Apr 2018
> View attachment 440097
> 
> Dec 2018
> View attachment 440099
> 
> Apr 2018
> View attachment 440101
> Dec 2018
> View attachment 440103
> 
> Apr 2018
> View attachment 440105
> 
> Dec 2018
> View attachment 440107


Great progress!! Your braided pony got bigger!!


----------



## Chicoro

Money Machine is blowing in the club.
When you're a Unicorn, you get things for free.







Thumping to the beat on the dance floor!​






Look who's on the dance floor!












Happy New Year 2019, Everyone!​


----------



## metro_qt

sunflora said:


> How is one diagnosed with this? I was convinced I had them because my mom did, and when I say my periods are heavy and painful it's no joke. But no doctor has found anything, they said they needed to do a laproscopy and I didn't trust that. My current gyn just says 'you just have bad periods' and I'm like.... ok, you gonna write that on my sick leave note once a month? -_-
> 
> Not that it isn't possible, but yeesh, I rarely see that as a factual diagnosis for all the issues I have.


hey @sunflora , I was diagnosed because I always had heavy periods... very heavy, but 2 years ago, I had lumps in my abdomen which they thought was a hernia.
I got an ultrasound and it turned out to be a whole pile of fibroids... which have now grown and grown and grown.

no pain.
just lots of bleeding... and cramps during that time of the month


----------



## Chicoro




----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

caribeandiva said:


> Great progress!! Your braided pony got bigger!!


Yeah i was shocked when i took the pic. They're actually twists in a bun. I can't believe the comparison in just a few months!!!! You've made awesome progress too. I swear shea is a God send.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Now you we gotta do the Shea sliiiide.


----------



## Chicoro

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> Yeah i was shocked when i took the pic. They're actually twists in a bun. I can't believe the comparison in just a few months!!!! You've made awesome progress too. I swear shea is a God send.



Will you be posting your Shea pictures in the 2019 thread?


----------



## Chicoro

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Now you we gotta do the Shea sliiiide.



Hey!!!!


----------



## Chicoro

@ItsMeLilLucky

It's 1:13 am in these French streets and just as quiet as can be. The last time I looked at the clock it said was 10:30. Time is flying. Ya'll hold down the Shea Made Hair Unicorn Extravaganza for me. I'm out!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Well it’s 6:17pm in these Midwestern skreets, so I got chu’ 

Pleasant dreams, Shea slide into dream land.


----------



## Lita

Its 7:34 PM in the North East..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Waiting to apply my Shea like:





I washed and conditioned my hair, now I’m deep conditioning in my Hot Head.


----------



## ArrrBeee

caribeandiva said:


> Great progress!!



Thanks! You too.



ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @ArrrBeee I am  at that towel wrapped around your face. I think I see some ear



I'm trying to be incognegro.


----------



## caribeandiva

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> Yeah i was shocked when i took the pic. They're actually twists in a bun. I can't believe the comparison in just a few months!!!! You've made awesome progress too. *I* *swear shea is a God send.*


Yes it is!! @VirtuousGal calls me a Shea televangelist and I own it!!


----------



## caribeandiva

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Now you we gotta do the Shea sliiiide.


Sliiide to the right...


----------



## caribeandiva

Me on the dance floor at the Shea extravaganza!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

caribeandiva said:


> Me on the dance floor at the Shea extravaganza!!
> View attachment 440609


Break it down witcha bad self


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Chicoro said:


> Will you be posting your Shea pictures in the 2019 thread?


HAPPY NEW YRS ALL!!!! 
@Chicoro Sure I will!!!! I'm def a convert and will be in the 2019 thread for sure!!!! I'm in love with this journey thanx to you all. I'm constantly learning something new about my hair. I'm even in love with my shea mix for my skin. It's improved my skin game by leaps and bounds. I swear it's even tightening up and fading my stretch marks. My skin is radiant for the first time in my life. I follow the routine in the skin care vid you posted but don't use the clay. Just wet brushing once a wk to exfoliate and then shea mix or a scrub then shea. It's great for oily facial skin too!!!!


----------



## Chicoro

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> HAPPY NEW YRS ALL!!!!
> @Chicoro Sure I will!!!! I'm def a convert and will be in the 2019 thread for sure!!!! I'm in love with this journey thanx to you all. I'm constantly learning something new about my hair. I'm even in love with my shea mix for my skin. It's improved my skin game by leaps and bounds. I swear it's even tightening up and fading my stretch marks. My skin is radiant for the first time in my life. I follow the routine in the skin care vid you posted but don't use the clay. Just wet brushing once a wk to exfoliate and then shea mix or a scrub then shea. It's great for oily facial skin too!!!!



Congratulations, lovely lady! I can see you 'radiating'. Keep going!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> HAPPY NEW YRS ALL!!!!
> @Chicoro Sure I will!!!! I'm def a convert and will be in the 2019 thread for sure!!!! I'm in love with this journey thanx to you all. I'm constantly learning something new about my hair. I*'m even in love with my shea mix for my skin. It's improved my skin game by leaps and bounds. I swear it's even tightening up and fading my stretch marks.* My skin is radiant for the first time in my life. I follow the routine in the skin care vid you posted but don't use the clay. Just wet brushing once a wk to exfoliate and then shea mix or a scrub then shea. It's great for oily facial skin too!!!!



And if you really want the stretch marks to fade to nothing-ness (I know thats not a real word ), incorporate coffee in your Shea Mix. I have some coffee oil that I originally made for my hair, but I started using it in my body Shea mix and you can barely see my stretch marks now. And some of them are super old (like over 20 years old).

Get you some dark roasted coffee beans....I like to grind a few up too & steep them in a Ceramide rich oil (Safflower, Sunflower, grapeseed or Ricebran). And use that oil in your body shea mix. Especially after you've done your body brushing and all that new skin is exposed.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

caribeandiva said:


> Me on the dance floor at the Shea extravaganza!!
> View attachment 440609




I swear this lady looks like my Auntie!


----------



## Loving

sunflora said:


> How is one diagnosed with this? I was convinced I had them because my mom did, and when I say my periods are heavy and painful it's no joke. But no doctor has found anything, they said they needed to do a laproscopy and I didn't trust that. My current gyn just says 'you just have bad periods' and I'm like.... ok, you gonna write that on my sick leave note once a month? -_-
> 
> Not that it isn't possible, but yeesh, I rarely see that as a factual diagnosis for all the issues I have.


I had a vaginal ultrasound done and that’s when they were discovered. And when I say they, I mean in excess of 10.


----------



## caribeandiva

ElevatedEnergy said:


> And if you really want the stretch marks to fade to nothing-ness (I know thats not a real word ), incorporate coffee in your Shea Mix. I have some coffee oil that I originally made for my hair, but I started using it in my body Shea mix and you can barely see my stretch marks now. And some of them are super old (like over 20 years old).
> 
> Get you some dark roasted coffee beans....I like to grind a few up too & steep them in a Ceramide rich oil (Safflower, Sunflower, grapeseed or Ricebran). And use that oil in your body shea mix. Especially after you've done your body brushing and all that new skin is exposed.


*adding coffee beans to my shopping list* @ElevatedEnergy you and this thread never cease to amaze me! Btw how long do you soak the coffee beans in oil?


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

ElevatedEnergy said:


> And if you really want the stretch marks to fade to nothing-ness (I know thats not a real word ), incorporate coffee in your Shea Mix. I have some coffee oil that I originally made for my hair, but I started using it in my body Shea mix and you can barely see my stretch marks now. And some of them are super old (like over 20 years old).
> 
> Get you some dark roasted coffee beans....I like to grind a few up too & steep them in a Ceramide rich oil (Safflower, Sunflower, grapeseed or Ricebran). And use that oil in your body shea mix. Especially after you've done your body brushing and all that new skin is exposed.


great idea!!!! I can use a french coffee press too!!!! It will make it really strong!!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

caribeandiva said:


> *adding coffee beans to my shopping list* @ElevatedEnergy you and this thread never cease to amaze me! *Btw how long do you soak the coffee beans in oil?*



I put it all in a large glass mason jar, stick it on top of my wax/candle warmer for around 3 days, shake it all up then move it to the top of my closet for a few months. But you don't have to wait that long. However, the longer it sits....the stronger it will be. I do all my herbal oils this particular way.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

VictoriousBrownFlower said:


> great idea!!!! I can use a french coffee press too!!!! It will make it really strong!!!!



Yum!!!


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> And if you really want the stretch marks to fade to nothing-ness (I know thats not a real word ), incorporate coffee in your Shea Mix. I have some coffee oil that I originally made for my hair, but I started using it in my body Shea mix and you can barely see my stretch marks now. And some of them are super old (like over 20 years old).
> 
> Get you some dark roasted coffee beans....I like to grind a few up too & steep them in a Ceramide rich oil (Safflower, Sunflower, grapeseed or Ricebran). And use that oil in your body shea mix. Especially after you've done your body brushing and all that new skin is exposed.



I need this as of yesterday!


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> And if you really want the stretch marks to fade to nothing-ness (I know thats not a real word ), incorporate coffee in your Shea Mix. I have some coffee oil that I originally made for my hair, but I started using it in my body Shea mix and you can barely see my stretch marks now. And some of them are super old (like over 20 years old).
> 
> Get you some dark roasted coffee beans....I like to grind a few up too & steep them in a Ceramide rich oil (Safflower, Sunflower, grapeseed or Ricebran). And use that oil in your body shea mix. Especially after you've done your body brushing and all that new skin is exposed.



So fabulous!


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I put it all in a large glass mason jar, stick it on top of my wax/candle warmer for around 3 days, shake it all up then move it to the top of my closet for a few months. But you don't have to wait that long. However, the longer it sits....the stronger it will be. I do all my herbal oils this particular way.



What would be the minimum amount of time that you think is sufficient? (I'm supposed to be in bed!)


----------



## Britt

Froreal3 said:


> I'm still using Shea butter mix to seal. I'm in love with Victoria Secret Pear Glace fragrance oil. I put it in my Shea, mango butter, castor oil, coconut oil, and avocado oil mix. I am also in love with the Shea Nilotica from 3CayG because it doesn't require any mixing. I use it straight out of the bag. It is so soft.
> 
> 
> Ever since I showed SO how to moisturize his beard, he uses my shea mix all up!


This is the shea my mom gave me. I touched it and fell in love. It is sooooo creamy and buttery !!!!!! I never felt a shea butter like it, it even looks pretty lol. Like just creamy ad yummy. I can't wait to wash my hair and use it soon. It's sold out on their site though.


----------



## Froreal3

Britt said:


> This is the shea my mom gave me. I touched it and fell in love. It is sooooo creamy and buttery !!!!!! I never felt a shea butter like it, it even looks pretty lol. Like just creamy ad yummy. I can't wait to wash my hair and use it soon. It's sold out on their site though.


I have been meaning to get some more of this!


----------



## Holly007

Chicoro said:


> Welcome everyone!!!! ​
> This is the Shea Growth and Retention Regimen 2018 thread. Come on in! If you are using pure shea butter, a shea butter mix or shea butter with ayurvedic oils and powders or any other mix, you are probably going to get some great results!
> 
> Just come by and let us know how things are going for you. I will not be moderating this thread and there aren't any rules, except three: I would ask that we be kind, patient and supportive of one another.
> 
> I'm excited! Let's go!​~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...-butt-length-hair-3c-4a.742331/#post-20654287
> 
> (October 12th, 2014: @ThatJerseyGirl )​
> _"I know I have said this before, but I will say it again.
> Shea butter seems to be the common denominator in hair growth. I can't think of this woman's name, I think Sera or something, but she used shea butter and so does Naptural85 and countless others."
> 
> *"We should have a sheagrowth challenge with recipes, etc. just a suggestion."*
> 
> 
> "You know what I've noticed? All 4 naturals who have long thick healthy hair such as Sera, JazB, Naptural85, Africa Export, etc all have in common in terms of growth?
> *drum roll*
> SHEA BUTTER MIXES.
> Im totally convinced that Shea Butter has A lot to do with growth."
> *(from 2013)*_​~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> THREAD SUMMARY is this POST #1
> 
> *90% of What Happened in this 5,000 Post Thread is
> Highlighted and Referenced in
> this post: Post # 1!
> This Post
> Is A
> Great
> Summary of the Entire 5,000 Post Thread!*​~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *Edited Jan. 11th, 2018 to add:*
> 
> *The Award: 7 Pounds in a Gallon Pail of Golden Glory!*
> 
> View attachment 427194​*Shea-Made Hair Unicorns 2018 Hall of Fame
> *
> @caribeandiva -  Dec 2017 to Jan 2018 ~ 1 inch of retained hair
> @lalla - January 20th, 2018 ~ New avatar '*outted' *her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. (Snatched waist-extra points)
> @ElevatedEnergy - January 10th, 2018~ Post # 2201 *'outted' *her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. (16 year old body after 4 babies-extra points)
> @AbsyBlvd -February 24th, 2018~ Elegant Shea Made Updo identified her as a Shea-made unicorn.~ Post # 2543 *'outted*' her as a Shea-made hair unicorn.
> @sgold04  - March 6th, 2018 ~ Post #2794 *'outted'* her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. Her colored hair is long, healthy and full.
> @ArrrBeee - March 16th, 2018 ~ Post #2990 *'outted' *her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. She has made a tremendous shift as it relates to caring for her hair. She totally changed the way she thinks about and how she treats her precious afro-textured hair.
> @tapioca_pudding - March 20th, 2018~ Post #3133 '*outted'* her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. She had the fattest, juiciest braids you ever did want to see.
> @Chicoro - March 22nd, 2018 ~ Post #3215 *'outted'* her as  Shea-made hair unicorn. Actually, it was @FadingDelilah who outted her.
> @Daina -April 4th, 2018 ~ Post 2130 in the TBL Thread *'outted'* her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. She went from mid back to waist length in  3 months, using shea butter, AND has almost eliminated single strand knots.
> @NCHairDiva - April 16th , 2018 ~ Post #3659* 'outted' *her as Shea-made hair unicorn. Gorgeous, silky shine from root to tip!
> @guyaneseyankee - April 16th, 2018 ~ Post #3641 *'outted'* her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. Juicy, thick, scrumptious Shea slathered hair!
> @kupenda -April 24th, 2018~ Post #3654 *'outted*' her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. Pretty, coily twists in a picture.
> @CurlyWhoCrux  -April 24th, 2018~ Post #3665 *'outted*' her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. Long, thick shed-slathered braids that can't fit into the picture frame.
> @Sosoothing -April 24th, 2018~ Post #3690 *'outted*' her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. Great progress and growth shown on her long, pretty, stretched hair, coily twists in a picture.
> @SunySydeofLyfe - November 14th, 2018~ Post #4891 *'outted' *her as  a Shea-made hair unicorn. Gorgeous, curls created on the ends of her lovely hair by the butter.
> @sunflora - November 14th, 2018 ~ Post # 4884 *'outted'* her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. Beautiful, thick crown braids, that just get thicker.
> @SunkissedLife -November 18th, 2018 ~ Posts #4755 and #4950 *'outted' *her as a Shea-made hair unicorn. Stunning color on silky, beautiful hair.
> 
> 
> _*Shea Made Hair Unicorn 2018 Hall of Fame of Mixtresses (Added April 23,2018)*_
> @IDareT'sHair recognized on April 23rd for all her incredible mixes and combinations.
> @ThatJerseyGirl recognized on April 23rd for sharing photos of her Ayuverdic Shea Mixes. (Post # 642 with photos)
> _*
> *_
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!!!*​*
> Edited Jan. 29th, 2018 to add:
> Shea-Made Hair Unicorns 2018 Hall of Fame Extravaganza! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't Miss This Once in a Life Time Event!
> 
> *When:* December 31st, 2018
> 
> *Where: *On YOUR Head
> 
> *Entry Fee*: 8 ounce Pot of Unrefined 100% Natural Shea Butter***
> 
> *What:* *Shea-Made Hair Unicorns 2018 Hall of Fame Extravaganza!*
> *All Shea-Made Hair Unicorns of 2018 Get in Free!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Shea Butter 'Discoveries' We Have Made (Recapitulation): Added Feb 24, 2018*
> 
> *Shea butter can be unrefined or refined. *We strongly recommend to use unrefined Shea butter that YOU mix up yourself. Or, if you are not into that Mixtress Life, use products from Cottage Industries like small companies and Etsy made products which are more likely to contain a higher percentage of unrefined Shea butter.
> 
> *Shea butter can be gold or beige. *The gold butter is mixed with a plant. The beige color does not have the plant or root added. Beware, some butters have been artificially colored.
> 
> *Shea butter gets its yellow color from the *_*Borututu Root,*_* in Ghana.* It is gives the Shea butter a naturally colored, bright yellow appearance. The Borututu Root has  some antioxidant power.
> 
> *Shea butter can be Western or Eastern.* Shea Nilotica (East African- Oil is more prized, butter is softer and is sub-species of the Shea butter tree.) Most of us can easily get, use and have seen great results with the Western Shea butter.
> 
> *Shea butter helps shed hairs slide out. *Shea butter lubricates the hair so that that shed hair can be removed easily with finger detangling.
> 
> *Shea butter clumps hair and minimizes frizz and tangles. *Shea butter has gummy components that seem to clump the hair together. This is great if you don't use a comb or brush and rely on your fingers to detangle your hair. This keeps the hair stabilized and detangled. Tangles are almost completely eradicated.
> 
> *Shea butter helps protect hair ends. *Shea butter can be a go to product if you have an "Ends Routine" for your hair. If your ends are always dry, Shea butter can add extra lubrication and hold in moisture. It may be just what the ends of your hair need.
> 
> *Shea butter strengthens finger nails*. It fortifies the nail bed and may prevent nails from splitting. This benefit extends to hair, too. Shea strengthens and fortifies the hair strands.
> 
> *Shea butter blends with a greater percentage of Shea absorb better.* Your Shea butter blend may absorb faster and be less greasy if you use more Shea butter and add fewer oils to the blend. Ideally, 100% natural Shea butter by itself, on her own, may absorb better than Shea blended with any other oils and/or butters.
> 
> *Shea butter - Creamy Mix. *If you want a more creamy result, you may want to use a blender to mix your Shea butter blend.
> 
> *Shea butter- Fluffy Mix. *If you want a more fluffy result, you may want to use egg beater/whipping utensils.
> 
> *Shea butter and mineral oil may dull and coat hair. *Shea butter does not seem to mix well with products that have mineral oil in them. This may leave the hair coated with a gray cast and dull. It is suggested that no mineral oil based products be placed into your Shea butter mix.
> 
> *Shea butter may need to be melted to remove graininess.* If you find that your Shea butter mix is grainy, melt it down completely to a liquid. Do not cook it! Use a double boiler method. Then, refreeze the butter until it is hard. Then, blend again. The graininess should be mostly gone, if not totally gone.
> 
> *Shea butter mixes well with hair conditioners. *You can add Shea butter to any conditioner to turn it into a deeply moisturizing and lubricating product.
> 
> *Shea butter mixes well with Ayuverdic Powders.* Shea butter absorbs and captures the color of powders such as amla, brahmi, etc. Not only are the powders absorbed in the mixes, there is no graininess. These mixes are great for deep conditioning treatments.
> 
> *Shea butter sources like Cleopatra's Choice may be a reliable choice.* They have small and bulk sizes that can be ordered and the quality of Shea butter and their services have been good thus far. Here is the link: https://www.cleopatraschoice.com/ooa-0043.html
> 
> *Shea butter sources like Three CayG may be a reliable choice. *They have high quality Shea butter.  Here is the link: http://www.3cayg.com/sheabutter
> 
> *Shea butter works great on heat straightened hair, too.* You can even use Shea butter on your straightened hair styles. Just don't be too heavy handed with the product.
> 
> *Shea butter may work better with damp hair and skin.* Shea butter may  spread better and hold in more moisture when the substrate (hair or skin) is damp.
> 
> *Shea butter should have a nutty, earthy smell.* If your Shea butter smells 'funky' or there is a 'stench', it is very likely that your Shea butter was made with fermented or rotten Shea nuts.
> 
> *Shea butter may darken the hair. *Although Shea butter does not turn gray hair black, it can darken the hair in general.  It makes the natural, hair color richer, darker along with creating super moisturized hair.
> 
> *Shea butter residue can plug your pipes.* Be sure to clean your sink and pipes weekly with a mild de-clogging product. Don't wait until you have a clog. Shea butter run off from hands and hair can be quite greasy and gummy. Treat your sink, tub, or shower weekly to avoid clogged drains. If anyone is looking for citric acid in the grocery store it was found and labeled as “sour salt” in the Jewish foods section.
> 
> *Shea butter needs time for a scent to 'cure' within the mixture. *Fruits, florals, beach, or nature type scents can get very overpowering if too much is used. For a 8 ounce Shea mix,  start with 15 drops, mix in good, let it rest for a few days then test it on the hands. If it is not strong enough, add in another 5 drops. However, it is suggested to stop at 15 drops. For sweet, bakery scents, it is suggested to start at 25 drops and follow the same procedure.  The scent usually settles in and attaches onto the butter after a few days. It's just like adding fragrance to wax, it needs time to "cure".
> 
> *Shea butter seedlings are being successfully cultivated in the Shea Belt, specifically in Burkina Faso. *Shea trees have been considered wild and not able to be cultivated. 108,000 seedlings have been cultivated. Although these seedlings have yet to grow into trees and become fruit producing, this is a tremendous and impactful paradigm shift in the production of Shea butter.
> 
> *Shea butter* may extend the life of your hair color. Some have reported that their color is lasting 2 times longer than usually. The only difference in their regimen was the addition of Shea butter.
> 
> *Shea butter* may make porous hair greasy. Porous hair is not dry hair. Porous hair is hair that has been damaged by coloring, chemicals or heat. [I, Chicoro] define porosity as either HIGH or NORMAL. Conditioners and leave in products with dimithecone and behentrimonim chloride may change and improve the porosity of the hair. This will allow for Shea butter to better adhere to the hair with less greasiness.
> 
> *Shea Butter Overall Hair Benefits (Which is the reason for this thread)*
> Softens hair
> Stops tangles
> Hair is easier to detangle
> Minimizes dry-ness
> Eliminates knots
> Minimizes split ends
> Hair hangs heavier
> Darkens hair color
> Infuses hair with moisture (if moisturizing products are applied first)
> _*Hair retains more length*_
> *Thickens the hair*
> It minimizes breakage
> Beautifies the hair
> 
> *Post #2570*
> [size 4 font]
> -----------------------------
> *TUTORIALS:*
> 
> Keeping Your Pipes Grease Free!
> 
> *Chicoro's Process for Plugged Pipes (Plugged with Grease)*
> 
> Most plumbing has a connection of pipes. Meaning, your kitchen, bathroom and washer and dryer area may be connected. This, you'll have to determine for yourself. In my place, the kitchen sink, shower and bathroom sink are connected. The toilet is separate and not connected.
> 
> 
> I plug up all the connected pipes except the one I want to unclog. Do this by putting in the stoppers and putting an inch or two of very hot water in the sink. You want to create pressure. If you need to put something in the basins/tubs to hold that plug in place, like a heavy object on top of the plug, do that.
> Then I use an old fashion plunger (a flanged plunger is high tech if you can find them) and I plunge the stopped up sink to bring up the goop.
> If more than one sink is stopped up, I may plunge that too.
> You may have to plunge for 20 minutes to 45 minutes.
> Once the gunk comes up, put some baking soda and vinegar down the pipe.
> Then follow up with some very hot water. Be careful, boiling water may mess up your particular pipes.
> Then, go and release the water where you had it plugged.
> Ideally, I suggest you do something EVERY TIME you do your wash and condition process as this is when the largest amounts and quantities of greasy gunk goes down the sink.
> 
> *Weekly Preventive Maintenance (Or monthly, etc...depending on how often you wash your hair)*
> 
> 
> 
> Do hair.
> Pour in some baking soda and white vinegar.
> Boil some water and let it cool.
> Pour it down the sink to move the greasy gunk through.
> *Ceramide Rich Oils and Shea Butter Tutorial* (courtesy of @ElevatedEnergy )
> Sure! You know I got my Shea Siblings!
> 
> I love Ceramide rich oils and have been using them consistently in my routine for close to 3 years after being inspired by this particular thread and the OP documenting her progress.
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...mony-and-the-evolution-of-my-bun-pics.488440/
> 
> And this:
> 
> http://www.bellemocha.com/2010/01/stronger-cuticle-layer-with-ceramides.html
> 
> I would highly recommend reading those but for a quick wrap up of them both:
> 
> Ceramides are the "glue" that bind the cuticle and the cortex of the hair together. It helps in the prevention of split ends.
> Ceramides help protect the cuticle layer of the hair which in turn slows down moisture and protein loss. They are high in linoleic acid and helps to flatten the cuticle. When cuticles lay flat; hair is shinier, retains moisture better, feels smoother, porosity and elasticity are improved.
> 
> 
> For my own personal experience, the biggest change I noticed right away was the difference in my split ends. I was transitioning and was dealing with tons of splits. Once I started using the ceramides, it was almost as if the splits just repaired themselves and I haven't had an issue with splits since.
> 
> Then I added Ayurvedic powders a year and a half later to my routine and I noticed my need to do protein treatments was almost non-existent. So ceramides plus Ayurvedic powders equal a lovely fortifying and strengthening treatment. (Particularly Brahmi or Bhringraj)
> 
> Then I added Mango Butter a few months later and I noticed my need to moisturize in between washing was few and far in between. Its high fatty acid content makes it an intensive moisturizer for hair.
> 
> Then around the fall of last year, Shea butter hit the scene and my hair journey has been a wrap. Ceramides, Ayurvedic powders & butters have been my hairs saving grace.
> 
> *So ceramides are great alone but when used with certain ingredients are almost magical. *
> 
> How I use them:
> *In an Ayurvedic Herbal Oil
> *A Ceramide Buttercream Hair Treatment
> (I use this pre-wash on the last 6 inches of my hair after spritzing my hair with very warm water. I leave the treatment in overnight) It has a Ceramide Oil, Mango Butter, Shea butter, An Ayurvedic powder, Argan oil & Coconut Cream Concentrate (which has a high fat content & also has the ability to penetrate deep within the hair strands to plasticize the cortex, making hair stronger)
> *In my Shea Butter Blends
> 
> My favorite Ceramide Oil hands down is Safflower Oil and I use it on my hair and face. However, here is a list of some Oils and their ceramide percentages:
> 
> Safflower oil 78%
> Grape seed oil 73%
> Poppy seed oil 70%
> Sunflower oil 68%
> Hemp oil 60%
> Corn oil 59%
> Wheat germ oil 55%
> Cottonseed oil 54%
> Soybean oil 51%
> Walnut oil 51%
> Sesame oil 45%
> Rice bran oil 39%
> Pistachio oil 32.7%
> Peanut oil 32%
> Canola oil 21%
> Egg yolk 16%
> Linseed oil 15%
> Lard 10%
> Olive oil 10%
> Palm oil 10%
> Cocoa butter 3%
> Macadamia oil 2%
> Butter 2%
> 
> *Tightening the Skin*
> 
> Dry brush your body
> Cover body in wet clay and let it dry
> Apply pure Shea butter or a mix of Shea butter and castor oil


Can you use this for relaxed hair? Apologies if you already answered this and I just can't locate the answer lol. New to the site and looking to grow out my hair.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Holly007 said:


> Can you use this for relaxed hair? Apologies if you already answered this and I just can't locate the answer lol. New to the site and looking to grow out my hair.



absolutely! I’m all up and through this thread, and when possible, I try to incorporate Shea butter into my hair care routine being a relaxed haired gal myself.


----------



## Holly007

Thank goodness someone else who has relaxed hair can offer some advice LOL. I need it. I do not even know what letter type my hair is. I posted that question on another forum. I am VERY basic. I touch up every 4 months and I cut my hair. I went from past my shoulders to a pixie cut after my texture changed out of nowhere too. Been on a hair journey since last year.


----------



## Holly007

PlanetCybertron said:


> absolutely! I’m all up and through this thread, and when possible, I try to incorporate Shea butter into my hair care routine being a relaxed haired gal myself.


Your hair is pretty by the way too. Without a relax I have fine very curly hair. I do mean jheri curl type too LOL! I am still trying to figure out how to roller set my hair to be honest. I was strictly a ponytail girl up until 2014. People got tired of seeing my ponytail LOL


----------



## Chicoro

Holly007 said:


> Can you use this for relaxed hair? Apologies if you already answered this and I just can't locate the answer lol. New to the site and looking to grow out my hair.


Baby girl, we got 'chu!


----------



## Chicoro

I bought some Shea butter today opened it and sniffed. Play -Doh! That familiar faint, scent Shea butter has I could not place is Play-Doh. That’s it. To my nose, Shea butter and Play-Doh smell similarly.


----------



## caribeandiva

My sister is telling me to get a hair steamer. I know nothing about them. She says they’re better than a hooded dryer at deep conditioning. Any thoughts?


----------



## shortycocoa

caribeandiva said:


> My sister is telling me to get a hair steamer. I know nothing about them. She says they’re better than a hooded dryer at deep conditioning. Any thoughts?


I have always been curious about them and wanted one for years.  I will eventually get one but I worry about not being consistent with it on a regular basis and having enough space to store it when not in use.

I also want to try whipped Shea butter on my hair so bad but haven't done it yet because I'm paranoid that it will cause build up in my locks that I can't get rid of.


----------



## Chicoro

shortycocoa said:


> I have always been curious about them and wanted one for years.  I will eventually get one but I worry about not being consistent with it on a regular basis and having enough space to store it when not in use.
> 
> I also want to try whipped Shea butter on my hair so bad but haven't done it yet because I'm paranoid that it will cause build up in my locks that I can't get rid of.


Maybe select only one loc. Build your Shea butter around that same loc. Perhaps select one loc that is not in the front, but not too far back. Select a loc that you can easily access, easily observe, easily analyze and photograph. After 3 to 6 months, depending on the results of that one loc, make a determination to either proceed with Shea on your entire head, or make the decision to not use Shea going forward.


----------



## Chicoro

ElevatedEnergy said:


> And if you really want the stretch marks to fade to nothing-ness (I know thats not a real word ), incorporate coffee in your Shea Mix. I have some coffee oil that I originally made for my hair, but I started using it in my body Shea mix and you can barely see my stretch marks now. And some of them are super old (like over 20 years old).
> 
> Get you some dark roasted coffee beans....I like to grind a few up too & steep them in a Ceramide rich oil (Safflower, Sunflower, grapeseed or Ricebran). And use that oil in your body shea mix. Especially after you've done your body brushing and all that new skin is exposed.


This worked for me! Stretch marks are very faint! I also used some skin lightening techniques, too. Coffee infused oil combined in your Shea mix creates gorgeous skin on the body!


----------

